# Moke's Workshop-After Hours



## moke

Welcome to the shop. Feel free to comment on what ever strikes you as long as it isn't Politics, Religion, insulting to a fellow LJer', curse words or dirty. One warning-then the door to Moke's Workshop closes…..

Let's have fun….


----------



## moke

I won't be around as much as others, so Pottzy is going to help me out.

I have been following a lot of you,

Petey-that table is awesome….I have the same right angle sander for my 125 Festool…..it would work much better with a hard backed pad though and they don't make one for that sander….

Pottzy- I understand you resurrected the mirka….good save

Tell me whats going on in your shop….


----------



## DeCe40

The snowblower is living in the shop for now.


----------



## pottz

hey mike nothing better at the end of a long day in the shop than to kick back with a cold beverage and reflect on the days work.in the shop right now myself finishing up a new front gate ive been working on.you can be sure to see me here quite often my friend.maybe ill bring a few friends with me..so is your shop byob or do you provide an open bar-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I won t be around as much as others, so Pottzy is going to help me out.
> 
> I have been following a lot of you,
> 
> Petey-that table is awesome….I have the same right angle sander for my 125 Festool…..it would work much better with a hard backed pad though and they don t make one for that sander….
> 
> Pottzy- I understand you resurrected the mirka….good save
> 
> Tell me whats going on in your shop….
> 
> - moke


yes luckily it wasn't terminal,only a broken leg-lol.hell new ones are over 600 bucks now, ouch !!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Moke: Good to hear from you. Been cleaning up the shop, I know blasphemy, putting things away. Not much shop time doing actual work for a bit. Hip replacement Fri. then rehab. Looking at 2 weeks rehap before much shop time. Drafting tools out, sketch pad so at least do something.


----------



## pottz

here is todays shop project.


----------



## moke

Hey welcome guys…..I was afraid it was only going to be me doing a monolog…

Pottzy- That gate is a work of art my friend….I can't think of anything more inviting as an entrance to your yard….and BTW the way you guys drink….BYOB I'm a poor guy…I put everything I had including my piggy banks, my HMO savings account, and change in the neighbors car into my shop!!!

Ron- I admire anyone that looks at looming things and looks at the bright side….drafting time instead of shop time…..that is awesome. My mom was a true complainer…..I lived in fear that someone at church would ask her how she was….she had a list, alphabetically, I think. That attitude is infectious, I have to work to be a glass half full kind of guy. But I will not cave! Good luck! As told you in a PM it is not bad at all…..

DeCee40- Welcome….I look forward in getting to know you! The snowblower thing is a little dear to my heart. I and my snowblower spend way too much time together!


----------



## moke

.


----------



## moke

X-mas Ryobi stuff










I have put Festool sanding stuff in the systainers and non festool sanding stuff in the tstak system…..
The Bosch 75get 6", triton 6", three portercable 5" and I bought another Fein multitool for just detail sanding.
I am putting together another systainer stack for routers and bits, as we speak.










Updated Ryobi link system in my shop above bench


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was out and about looking for supplies. Thought I'd drop in.

Finishing up some details on this miter saw enclosure.


----------



## moke

That is nice Gunny….where is the suction outlet?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That is nice Gunny….where is the suction outlet?
> 
> - moke


Working on installing it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moke what color did you use for your Ryobi rack? Custom?


----------



## EricFai

Nice looking set up there Mike, never enough tools.

Been chilly here in Upstate South Carolina, so not much shop time. I did go out for a bit and put a set of shutter together, extra for work. Need to get busy on the turning swap project. But waiting for the new Cole Jaw for that Nova chuck. I also need to have a sharping session with the lathe tools.


----------



## pottz

> X-mas Ryobi stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have put Festool sanding stuff in the systainers and non festool sanding stuff in the tstak system…..
> The Bosch 75get 6", triton 6", three portercable 5" and I bought another Fein multitool for just detail sanding.
> I am putting together another systainer stack for routers and bits, as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated Ryobi link system in my shop above bench
> 
> - moke


all those festool boxes are like duck bait,gonna lure in the duck for sure.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke! Pottz! Gunny! good to see you on a new forum.

Moke I just got the cart for my Festools. BTW thanks for the mention. Is that the Tough Box system to the left? I have two of those. They fit real well under the top of my F150 when I have to go to family to help them build something. Otherwise just take up space.

Assembly on my trestle table is done. (no pic) I disassembled because I want to add a support to the middle of the top. So maybe not done with the build?

Pottz awesome door. Very socal. I built the pergola from the gamble house when I was up north. I think that home had a garden fence/door like that. Got some pics of the joinery?

My next check in will probably be 5am.

Hope all is well with this new group.


----------



## moke

That was the plan Pottzy….like throwing some shelled corn in pond Ryobi and Festool!

Eric- Welcome!

Gunny those are their new system….called Link--
https://www.homedepot.com/s/ryobi%2520link%2520modular%2520storage%2520system?NCNI-5

You buy their "rails" and the rest of it fits into…..it's overpriced but these were xmas gifts….I give my relatives stock numbers and the amount I want….I'm easy to buy for. I looked at their version of systainers….I wasn't impressed.
I like your system two questions-
Could you put a "Y" and run another pickup to the bottom, is that hat you menat by working on it?
and also I like the orange fitting…what is it and where did you find it.
I have a dedicated vac on one of those plugs that start with the saw, bur the dust that isn't picked up is blown into my pegboard….I consider it more insulation? no not really…I need to build a box like yours. THe vac has a cyclone on it…I got it at an auction, for $5, it seems a little wasted on the miter saw. but it's smaller and I guess I think it would be under powered for regular shop business.


----------



## DeCe40

That's way to neat I can actually see the floor. 
How heavy is the table now that it's finished Petey?


----------



## moke

Petey welcome…good to have more "family" check in! Those are the DeWalt tstak system. I had three of them already. I used them for my Studio, and kept "emergency" items in them. I just left them in the Expedition. They had duct tape, a small steamer, drop cords….etc. We hauled so much crap in and out of sessions, and sometimes needed stuff only on a rare occasion. I re-purposed them, bought some smaller ones, and the wheels.
I liked them for the studio because they locked together and took less space in the truck. Now I like them because they push around easy with all my sanding equipment. The festool systainers, I asked for xmas too…they have the 125, one has "6 discs for the Bosch, one has 5" festool style discs, one has all my set and paper, and the other has other sanding stuff…extra Fein sheets, sanding sponges, adhesive paper etc. 
I just ordered today 2 router bit containers, a systainer to hold a plunge router, another for two trim routers, and a festool wheel set. I really like to be able to wheel it up to where I'm working. I can even wheel it down the back driveway to the lower shop. I keep a set of tools, a tabletop DP, and hardware cases to work on vehicles and the house in garage behind the house.


----------



## pottz

> Moke! Pottz! Gunny! good to see you on a new forum.
> 
> Moke I just got the cart for my Festools. BTW thanks for the mention. Is that the Tough Box system to the left? I have two of those. They fit real well under the top of my F150 when I have to go to family to help them build something. Otherwise just take up space.
> 
> Assembly on my trestle table is done. (no pic) I disassembled because I want to add a support to the middle of the top. So maybe not done with the build?
> 
> Pottz awesome door. Very socal. I built the pergola from the gamble house when I was up north. I think that home had a garden fence/door like that. Got some pics of the joinery?
> 
> My next check in will probably be 5am.
> 
> Hope all is well with this new group.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


petey i have a multi router and was gonna use that but got lazy so just used the domino on this one.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, forgot to mention earlier. Assume gate, well done.


----------



## splintergroup

Nice work space Mike, love the clean, organized, cozy look!

Pottz, need to install a cat door in that gate, you don't want to be getting up every few minutes to let that duck out in the yard to quack at the cars going by 8^)


----------



## pottz

thanks eric. the old gate right now has a hole cut in it for the beagle to look out.the new one no,she tends to bark at everyone that goes by,gets real irritating.

speakin of ducks,i wonder where the king of ducks is ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... isn't Politics, Religion, curse words…..
> - moke


Being a *devout Catholic* that *curses politicians*, my visit here may be as *brief* as my outfit,












> ... hell new ones are over 600 bucks now, ouch !!!!
> - pottz


I'd love to see your bank balance in 6 months time with that 600 shekels savings underlined!


>


Love *'tainers* now once I discovered the mobile bases (my first review here at LJ) and has grown,








I find that it's easier to manage in the middle of the shop than hidden away in some cupboard or shelf.

Bit urinated (trying to *un-language*), as I specifically just upgraded my *Fein* with the *Fe$tool Multi* cordless, 








explicitly for it's accessories (and *bluetooth*),








which (accessories) has been back ordered till end of Feb (advised after the multi was delivered)... *Not happy Jan*!

*Fe$tool* haven't release any sanding attachment but the *PowerFit* ones have the same connector setup,








It has a unique mounting system that's a breeze to use… no more pinched fingers as with the *Fein*.

That *lopper* is a gem,








SWMBO can now cut *big branches* without interrupting my drink time.

Latest *Ryobi* purchase was this *Air Cannon*,








When the temp outside gets 30°+ you'd appreciate why it's tagged as a *cannon*... for a battery operate unit it blows your sox off… just angle it upwards and it'll do the same for your toupee. It also has a power cord adapter for when the battery gets sucked dry. It is rather quiet, however, waiting for a *noise meter* (on order) before I try a review.


----------



## pottz

well about time you showed up ducks.aint a party until the duck takes a crap-lol. i stiil cant get a grip on you and mike with your festool ryobi tool fetish.i can see one or the other but the combo just doesn't make sense to me ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I like your system two questions-
> Could you put a "Y" and run another pickup to the bottom, is that hat you menat by working on it?
> and also I like the orange fitting…what is it and where did you find it.
> I have a dedicated vac on one of those plugs that start with the saw, bur the dust that isn t picked up is blown into my pegboard….I consider it more insulation? no not really…I need to build a box like yours. THe vac has a cyclone on it…I got it at an auction, for $5, it seems a little wasted on the miter saw. but it s smaller and I guess I think it would be under powered for regular shop business.
> 
> - moke


I could put a "Y" on it if needed. My plan is to just disconnect the hose and clean out the bottom. Now that it is contained in a much smaller area this will be alot easier. The orange blast gates are from a Rigid system Home Depot used to sell. Have not seen anymore around in long time. Glad I bought extra when I 1st got started.

That Ryobi hanging system is pretty slick. I have made a couple of holders for Ryobi stuff. Just had some custom paint mixed and had the guy use the color off the box at the store. Next to my drill it looks pretty close.


----------



## pottz

damn maybe i need to look at ryobi a little closer ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> damn maybe i need to look at ryobi a little closer ?
> 
> - pottz


I have an older version of this Ryobi fan. Took it apart and converted it so I can run off battery or 110vts. Works well in the finishing room.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well about time you showed up ducks.aint a party until the duck takes a crap-lol. i stiil cant get a grip on you and mike with your festool ryobi tool fetish.i can see one or the other but the combo just doesn t make sense to me ?
> 
> - pottz


*Ta-da!...*









*Fe$tool* sells itself… you'd be surprised how many people own *Fe$tool* and actually sleep with them… but are too scared to fess up in fear of the backlash from those that refuse to be counted and simply turncoat, joining the disgruntled *loot$eF* backward bandwagon… I fell off the wagon a few casks ago.

One thing *Ryobi* does is make niche tools for diversified requirements. Personally my second goto is *Milwaukee* but their non-tradie range is somewhat limited compared with *Ryobi*... same mother company, different budget. MIlwaukee seems to concentrate on quality while *Ryobi* seems to covers range/diversity. 
For example, I wish the *Ryobi Heat Gun* was a few °'s hotter or *Milwaukee* released on.

Why the hell am I defending *Fe$tool*... better still, why the hell don't *Fe$tool* slip me a few shekels for blowing their trumpet… bloody *Germans*... just cause they lost the war. Hey *mokey* you didn't mention *sarcasm*, though some would misguidedly call that *racism* just to string up this *ex-pat Hungarian* duck by his neck, in a *Chinese* take away window.

*mokey* for president… I'll just stick to *vice*!


----------



## moke

Welcome Duckie And Splinter man! Thanks for stopping by! I bought those black, hard foam squares for the top of the bench. The jury is still out as to whether I like them or not. Am going to buy a maple top for the bench but it's just too easy to buy stuff on Amazon rather than drive to a big box to get the top. So the expendable cash is used up before I go get it. I do have a couple of vises ( that's vises not vices- Duckie) for the top when i get it.

That is a slick set up Gunny. I like the stand and paint…..I belong to a ryobi facebook group… they claim there is a spray paint that is a dead ringer….but I have never paid any attention to what it is…not sure how close it is. I have had lots of paint mixed over time. There is a business in the same town as I was, and in the old days we used to go to some Chamber events together. The guy was my age but passed his store along to his son. They have mixed me a lot of paint. It has always been good except for stain, they never seem to get stain the same. Your paint seems to look good too.

Sarcasm works well for me….Cynics too! THats why we llove you Duckie!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Face it guys, this is us….


----------



## moke

> Face it guys, this is us….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You nailed it Gunny!!


----------



## MikeB_UK

That's a bloody big wedding ring woodbutcher ;0


----------



## pottz

> Face it guys, this is us….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> You nailed it Gunny!!
> 
> - moke


ive got one,never use it but i cant ever get rid of it because someday i may need it !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> damn maybe i need to look at ryobi a little closer ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have an older version of this Ryobi fan. Took it apart and converted it so I can run off battery or 110vts. Works well in the finishing room.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


This is a new monster… nothing like the "old" one,









If we're referring to the same fan, this beast will turn your finishing room into a wall-less roof in your back yard.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> damn maybe i need to look at ryobi a little closer ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have an older version of this Ryobi fan. Took it apart and converted it so I can run off battery or 110vts. Works well in the finishing room.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> This is a new monster… nothing like the "old" one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we re referring to the same fan, this beast will turn your finishing room into a wall-less roof in your back yard.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Meh, the finishing room building was overbuilt to begin with. Survived 3 tornadoes and 2 tree drops.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That s a bloody big wedding ring woodbutcher ;0
> 
> - MikeB_UK


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That is a slick set up Gunny. I like the stand and paint…..I belong to a ryobi facebook group… they claim there is a spray paint that is a dead ringer….but I have never paid any attention to what it is…not sure how close it is. I have had lots of paint mixed over time. There is a business in the same town as I was, and in the old days we used to go to some Chamber events together. The guy was my age but passed his store along to his son. They have mixed me a lot of paint. It has always been good except for stain, they never seem to get stain the same. Your paint seems to look good too.
> 
> Sarcasm works well for me….Cynics too! THats why we llove you Duckie!
> 
> - moke


I use color alot to help with memory. Never used this Ryobi green as I call it. But my Mother has requested I make holders the same colors as tools to help her memory.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Am going to buy a maple top for the bench…
> - moke


Have you considered a MFT style setup using *UKJ Parf System*?... or even the *Woodpecker* (Comment #20) if you're hung on imperial 3/4"...


----------



## 987Ron

> If we re referring to the same fan, this beast will turn your finishing room into a wall-less roof in your back yard.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Had one of those small fans, mounted it in the golf cart for those really hot das in the summer. Worked but a pain to turn on and off to save the battery for 18 holes.


----------



## pottz

> That is a slick set up Gunny. I like the stand and paint…..I belong to a ryobi facebook group… they claim there is a spray paint that is a dead ringer….but I have never paid any attention to what it is…not sure how close it is. I have had lots of paint mixed over time. There is a business in the same town as I was, and in the old days we used to go to some Chamber events together. The guy was my age but passed his store along to his son. They have mixed me a lot of paint. It has always been good except for stain, they never seem to get stain the same. Your paint seems to look good too.
> 
> Sarcasm works well for me….Cynics too! THats why we llove you Duckie!
> 
> - moke
> 
> I use color alot to help with memory. Never used this Ryobi green as I call it. But my Mother has requested I make holders the same colors as tools to help her memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you use color gunny…..i never noticed,hmmmmm!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I use color alot to help with memory. Never used this Ryobi green as I call it. But my Mother has requested I make holders the same colors as tools to help her memory.
> - woodbutcherbynight


Tell mum to to become a juvenile and start tagging... just *don't slash the seats*.


----------



## pottz

> I use color alot to help with memory. Never used this Ryobi green as I call it. But my Mother has requested I make holders the same colors as tools to help her memory.
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Tell mum to to become a juvenile and start tagging... just *don t slash the seats*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


duckie mike has a 200 picture limit on posts ok ?


----------



## DeCe40

I thought I was the only one confused with the Festool Ryobi love affair. It's like gas station vino and private collection vino.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Had one of those small fans, mounted it in the golf cart for those really hot das in the summer. Worked but a pain to turn on and off to save the battery for 18 holes.
> - 987Ron


That *biggun* would "sail" the cart around quickly on wind alone before the battery runs out… just don't go chasing lost balls.


----------



## moke

> damn maybe i need to look at ryobi a little closer ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have an older version of this Ryobi fan. Took it apart and converted it so I can run off battery or 110vts. Works well in the finishing room.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> This is a new monster… nothing like the "old" one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we re referring to the same fan, this beast will turn your finishing room into a wall-less roof in your back yard.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I have both those Duckie, and the blue predecessor! Old blue I use on my bar in the summer, keeps me cool while mixing drinks for the missus and the small green has more power, so I use it with my grills…..big cannon is in my shop! And it is the best fan I have ever owned….of course I never paid 150.00 fro a fan before. Or 90.00 for a plastic box to hold router bits for that matter!


----------



## moke

On the facebook Ryobi siite, there are a bunch of guys that have the self-propelled mower with the little fan strapped to the push handle.


----------



## pottz

> I thought I was the only one confused with the Festool Ryobi love affair. It s like gas station vino and private collection vino.
> 
> - DeCe40


yeah exactly.box wine and mouton rothchild ! go figure ?


----------



## pottz

> On the facebook Ryobi siite, there are a bunch of guys that have the self-propelled mower with the little fan strapped to the push handle.
> 
> - moke


now thats livin large bro !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> On the facebook Ryobi siite, there are a bunch of guys that have the self-propelled mower with the little fan strapped to the push handle.
> 
> - moke


All I have to do is take off the helmet… no fan needed to have the air rush through my hair 








when out on the open footpath… also chills the knickers.


> I thought I was the only one confused with the Festool Ryobi love affair. It s like gas station vino and private collection vino.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> yeah exactly.box wine and mouton rothchild ! go figure ?
> 
> - pottz


*Philistines*... every *crim* lines up to steal a *private collection*, however, I've never had issues with my *gas station vino*... in fact *crims* are tempted to leave some!


----------



## pottz

> On the facebook Ryobi siite, there are a bunch of guys that have the self-propelled mower with the little fan strapped to the push handle.
> 
> - moke
> 
> All I have to do is take off the helmet… no fan needed to have the air rush through my hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when out on the open footpath… also chills the knickers.
> 
> I thought I was the only one confused with the Festool Ryobi love affair. It s like gas station vino and private collection vino.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> yeah exactly.box wine and mouton rothchild ! go figure ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Philistines*... every *crim* lines up to steal a *private collection*, however, I ve never had issues with my *gas station vino*... in fact *crims* are tempted to leave some!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah no ones gonna steal that swill ducks.the pic is making me a little…..uneasy buddy.ive seen it before and it never gets easier on the eyes !!!!


----------



## moke

Duck, I may have to go back into the protection program after seeing that! at the very least therapy! But nice mower, bring it over and we'll push some snow!


----------



## pottz

hey duckie you get the first of many to come milestones #50 whoo hooo !


----------



## DeCe40

That's some house dress.


----------



## pottz

> That s some house dress.
> 
> - DeCe40


RRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!


----------



## pottz

hey i know most dont care but our rams just won the NFC championship to advance to the super bowl.now ill admit im not a football fan but it's nice our home team gets to be in the bowl and enjoy the 5 billion dollar stadium ourselves. yes you heard me,5 as in billion dollars. an insane amount of money.i think parking is like 75 bucks or something.season seats,yeah if your name is zuckerberg or musk !!!!


----------



## DevinT

Phew. I am so sore.

In the process of doubling the square footage in my shop and office while also doubling the size of my "workbench"

Against more than a decade of trying to avoid it, the need simply became too great and we could not avoid getting a storage unit any longer.

After 4 back-breaking trips to the storage unit, things are finally starting to look up. I can see a wall in my shop that I have not seen in over a decade.

I am quickly realizing how much lumber I have and that I need to build a lumber cart (which will itself use up some of the lumber, which is a good thing).

Finally I have an idea of where to hang the bicycle and I am going to mount the snowboard above the door between my shop and office.

Far too tired to conjure plans but I can't help but start to contemplate things like French cleats and a cabinet for holding my planes, chisels, braces, and brace bits.

On the horizon, I can see if I keep the momentum, I might actually clear enough room for a proper workbench.


----------



## pottz

welcome girl friend ive been waiting for you to get to the promised land.sounds like your very busy.well hell with whats on your plate when arnt you.so how you like the new digs ? mikes still unpacking the thread but so far the open day party went pretty damn good.so glad you made it and i hope you will call it home.mikes hired me as the bouncer so be careful-lol.hey for the bikes what i used to do was hang them from the ceiling,but i have 10' rafters so maybe not in your case.once again happy your here my friend.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hey duckie you get the first of many to come milestones #50 whoo hooo !
> 
> - pottz


thank the gods… I can stop holding my breath…. my face was starting to match the *blue blood* I mentioned on another thread.


> ..... the pic is making me a little…..
> - pottz
> 
> ..... I may have to go back into the protection program after seeing that…..


Steady on lads, curb your enthusiasm, I'm looking at the movie for a few frames before,









I pulled the hem down… can't remember whether SWMBO said "keep looking at it" or "keep looking for it".


----------



## pottz

> hey duckie you get the first of many to come milestones #50 whoo hooo !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> thank the gods… I can stop holding my breath…. my face was starting to match the *blue blood* I mentioned on another thread.
> 
> ..... the pic is making me a little…..
> - pottz
> 
> ..... I may have to go back into the protection program after seeing that…..
> 
> Steady on lads, curb your enthusiasm, I m looking at the movie for a few frames before,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled the hem down.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh lord thank god or it could have caused serious illness for many here! now im shaking uncontrollable !!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> That s some house dress.
> 
> - DeCe40


Not only a *Philistine*... a *Pagan Philistine*... no dressing on me, that's my Sunday best for public appearances to scare the *bjesus* out of little old ladies… and men, on the footpath as I sneak up behind them on the zero-turn and engage the blades…


----------



## pottz

> That s some house dress.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> Not only a *Philistine*... a *Pagan Philistine*... no dressing on me, that s my Sunday best for public appearances to scare the *bjesus* out of little old ladies… and men, on the footpath as I sneak up behind them on the zero-turn and engage the blades…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


should be illegal !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That s some house dress.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> Not only a *Philistine*... a *Pagan Philistine*... no dressing on me, that s my Sunday best for public appearances to scare the *bjesus* out of little old ladies… and men, on the footpath as I sneak up behind them on the zero-turn and engage the blades…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> should be illegal !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Peteybadboy

You all had some party last night.

Pottz Rams-Bengles Superbowl. My Giants are so bad. New mgmt to see if they can fix it

Playing golf today. 42 right now feels like 39. Member Member next week my game is not ready.

Table is coming along however.

Nice group Moke. Well done.


----------



## kgipe

Great shop organizing, Moke. I love the idea of Systainers and Tstaks, but I don't like having to unpack it to get to what I need. I have separate toolsets for my work trailer, so everything in my shop, stays in my shop (like Vegas). I prefer to have easy access by having things in cabinets or drawers. Of course, not everyone has room for that in their workshop.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...I prefer to have easy access by having things in cabinets or drawers….
> - kgipe


I'm with *moke*... I used to hate my *'tainers* in/on shelves/cupboards with several stacked on each other as I didn't have the luxury of separate "cubicles"... and without question, the one I wanted was always on the bottom, 








Since discovering the mobile bases, my attitude to the *'tainers* have taken a 1440° turn… actually it was only 180°, but my head was spinning with the discovery.


----------



## 987Ron

Devon: Sorry to disappoint you over the increase of space but that is not going to last. The new addition to the family will grow, then bikes, scooters, balls, all kinds of stuff. Space will be gone for sure.

Petey: Table looking good. At least in the south those touches of cold do not last very long.


----------



## DevinT

I plan to fill up the new space with tools as fast as humanly possible to avoid such chicanery.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I plan to fill up the new space with tools as fast as humanly possible to avoid such chicanery.
> 
> - DevinT


Is there a pot of gold at the end of this rainbow?

LOL


----------



## moke

I want to welcome Devin, MikeB_UK, and Kgipe to the workshop….grab a cup of Joe or an adult beverage….
Don't let the Duck scare you, he us scares too…particularly in that dress/tshirt. I don't know how to describe it, but it looks to be the length that you could cover your Harley with it.

Gunny-I like the idea of color coding the charging stations, I may have to borrow that….I do have some Makita stuff too. I noticed last night they had makita systainers too…..hmmmm You have a lot of good ideas….keep showing us.

Pottzy- 5 billion for a stadium? The huge New Casinos in Vegas are 2 or 3 Billion. Of course that Stadium is in Calif…in Iowa it would be 50 bucks. I was looking at that gate up closer…that is sure a piece of art….well done.

Devon- Before I built the big shop, I still had all the stuff…you just have to make room, stack stuff on stuff and swear at it a little….it'll fit, don't let space stifle you! When I was planning it, I thought hey with a 1000 sq ft I can fit in anything! Nope, it is full. More space=more crap! How is your boy doing? Growing fast? You always think of the next benchmark, man, I can hardly wait until he can walk, or talk, or wipe his own backside….Have fun in the now. Enjoy the ride.
You are making memories.

Anybody get hit with the big snow yesterday. Those of us in snow prone regions can feel for you. But at the same time, we are glad it was not us. LOL I see that MO and AR are going to get up to a 1/2 of ice….now that is nasty….particulary in an area that usually doesn't have that very much and do not have the equipment to handle an event like that. We are thinking about you.

Duck- here is my "Cannon"










The one piece I did buy when I started to use my shop was Rockler Material handler. The fan sits on a Kreg assembly top that is attached to that. It takes a full sheet of ply and will transport it around the shop, The top, sands the kreg top and fan, tips to vertical to roll it around easier, then it adjusted to the height of my saw stop. Then you just put the ply back to laying down and push it on the saw. It's an old man thing…easier to move ply around the shop. In reality I have never used a full sheet of ply since I opened the new shop. But I will….and it will be worth the 250.00 I paid for it….that's my story and I'm sticking with that.
Ok two more Ryobi photos then I'm done.










I have since bought a self propelled 40v mower…it was on sale at the end of the season. That stuff is all yard stuff.









All this stuff is in the garage….I use the cordless stuff for the house, the shop in 100 feet up a driveway, I didn't want to have to walk there and back for a screw or drill so I made a small "lower shop"


----------



## moke

Hey I have a question for the collective of talent here. I have a pair of Ray Ban aviators that the frame that holds the nose piece has come loose from the lens frame. I bought some gold solder. I'll take the lenses out and protect the nose pieces, then can I use a normal soldering iron….Do I need flux? Any info on how to do this would be appreciated….I have purchased another pair so if it doesn't work I won't be very upset…..The missus has a new jeep and could leave them in there…


----------



## controlfreak

I have been acquiring the Ryobi 40V tools. Started with the weed eater and don't miss the screaming two cycle engine on the old one. Then got the biggest hedge trimmer they make. Hand held leaf blower for cleaning gutters and my most recent is the chain saw. I highly recommend the line. How do you like the mower?


----------



## controlfreak

> Hey I have a question for the collective of talent here. I have a pair of Ray Ban aviators that the frame that holds the nose piece has come loose from the lens frame. I bought some gold solder. I ll take the lenses out and protect the nose pieces, then can I use a normal soldering iron….Do I need flux? Any info on how to do this would be appreciated….I have purchased another pair so if it doesn t work I won t be very upset…..The missus has a new jeep and could leave them in there…
> 
> - moke


I used to take mine to a Jewelry repair shop to get that stuff done. I can solder wires but not much else.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey I have a question for the collective of talent here. I have a pair of Ray Ban aviators that the frame that holds the nose piece has come loose from the lens frame. I bought some gold solder. I ll take the lenses out and protect the nose pieces, then can I use a normal soldering iron….Do I need flux? Any info on how to do this would be appreciated….I have purchased another pair so if it doesn t work I won t be very upset…..The missus has a new jeep and could leave them in there…
> 
> - moke


Yes you need flux, always. Before you go do the real deal practice some with the gold solder.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOL :<))))


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys with your nice wide open shops are making me jealous. I have to share mine with the wife's car and in the winter I store my 18'6" boat in the back third. All my tools are on mobile bases. So very day after the wife leaves, it's roll the tools out and at the end of the day it's roll them back. Wood storage is also an issue.


----------



## controlfreak

> You guys with your nice wide open shops are making me jealous. I have to share mine with the wife s car and in the winter I store my 18 6" boat in the back third. All my tools are on mobile bases. So very day after the wife leaves, it s roll the tools out and at the end of the day it s roll them back. Wood storage is also an issue.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I have 10' x 16' shop and as something comes in I am forced to consolidate or remove something else. This week I brought in a Veritas Router plane (boxed with all the cutters). It has sat on my stool because I have no space for it to land. I am building a tray for my diamond plates that will slide under my work sharp. Old wet stones will go to the high shelf grave yard and a space is created.

I get it Burly, It takes a lot of time to mobilize to work mode for you. On the other hand it is about the same amount of time I spend looking for that tool I know I have, somewhere. She had a dream that she could store stuff in the shed but its a shop now, those days are gone.


----------



## moke

I want to welcome controlrfreak, burlyBob and Great Hunter…..

Gunny- Great advice as usual….I will do that.

GR8- I am a 65 yo headbanger…My Expedition turns it down for you when you start the car. If Was "jammin" the next time I get in, it's low again.

Controlfreak….it's on the inside of the frame, so it should be hidden. As for the Ryobi, I bought this mower:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-40V-HP-Brushless-21-in-Cordless-Battery-Walk-Behind-Self-Propelled-Lawn-Mower-with-2-6-0-Ah-Batteries-and-Charger-RY401140US/314600837?MERCH=REC-_-searchViewed-_-NA-_-314600837-_-N

I really only used it twice as it was the end of the year an literally the last one they had in the box. I spent all last year working on my new shop and then the Fall I spent redoing the back yard. I am a lawn snob, and it was killing me to have it all torn up. I got a great crop on new grass in late Sept early Oct and usually mow with a tractor. ( I have almost an acre) but I knew that the tractor would kill the new grass from experience so I bought this mower and have intention of walking the front yard now. (it's small, maybe 5K sq ft). I am not going to say I have all the yard tools I need, because there is always something new….but I'm pretty happy with the collection. A friend hd bought bare tools in 40v and only had a 2 4amp batts and one went bad. He bought a backpack blower, which I wanted and kept the two 6amp batts and sold me the blower for 125. We both got what we wanted, I had 1 6amp and a 4 and 3. but got two more 6 with the mower so we were both set. I use the blower for those snow dustings we get. I also have the first snowblower they made. It is great for cleaning off the main part of the drive down to concrete after the big blower is done. About 5 years ago, we had a tree blow over in a wind storm. I got my gas chain saw and it wouldn't start. then later I got me gas blower to clean up the leaves and it didn't want to start either. Later in the week I had issue with the gas weed trimmer too…..that fall I sold everything gas except the lawn tractor and snow blower and bought everything electric and have never looked back. Granted the first gen stuff is not as good as it is now, and I have sold and bought some new stuff. But I love it. My neighbor did a similar thing, but went with ego….it is about the same. His mower might be better than mine but his was 650.

Burly- I had stuff on wheels and set up and tore down for 40 years before I got this shop…I get it! It is an pain….I won't tell you how nice it is to be able to close the door, lleave everything and come in…but I feel I earned it.


----------



## DevinT

> LOL :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Hahaha, been there.


----------



## DevinT

> You guys with your nice wide open shops are making me jealous. I have to share mine with the wife s car and in the winter I store my 18 6" boat in the back third. All my tools are on mobile bases. So very day after the wife leaves, it s roll the tools out and at the end of the day it s roll them back. Wood storage is also an issue.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Tell me about it (jealousy). I spent all weekend growing my shop from 48 square feet to (... goes out to measure …) awww… I only gained about 6 square feet of usable space. I would *love* to go back into the shop and work on gaining even more space, but my back, arms, and shoulders are protesting. Good thing my day job involves sitting in a chair all day.

I have a plan regarding wood storage. I am going to clear a rack shelf and relocate all the lumber strewn about my shop onto this one rack. Lord, give me strength.

The ultimate goal is to clear enough floor space to allow for a Grizzly 6×80 floor model edge sander.


----------



## pottz

why an edge sander dev,thats kind of a luxury machine when youve got room to spare.


----------



## DevinT

> Devon- Before I built the big shop, I still had all the stuff…you just have to make room, stack stuff on stuff and swear at it a little….it ll fit, don t let space stifle you! When I was planning it, I thought hey with a 1000 sq ft I can fit in anything! Nope, it is full. More space=more crap! How is your boy doing? Growing fast? You always think of the next benchmark, man, I can hardly wait until he can walk, or talk, or wipe his own backside….Have fun in the now. Enjoy the ride.
> You are making memories.


I may never be able to fit a band saw or table saw in this tiny garage, but I am determined to make the most out of this tiny shop. So far, I have been able to fit a surprising amount of tools into this tiny 1-car garage.

Still can't decide on what kind of workbench to build. Split-top Roubo, Matt Estlea bench, Rob Cosman bench, Anarchist, Scandinavian, or what not. The idea of a split top appeals to me for multiple reasons (ability to sneak a clamp in there to hold down the center of a wide board; sawing down the middle of a board through the split top; setting a plane aside amidst planing so as the plane straddles the split so the iron doesn't set on the table; quick and easy removal of shavings; can make a removable tool tray to straddle the split sitting atop dowels; so on and so forth). I also like the idea of a leg vise to work on wide boards.

The more I think about it, the more I think the plans from Matt Estlea for split top Roubo with leg vise is the right bench for me … but …

I am rather confused about that leg vise (or perhaps all leg vises?)










So, yeah, you can stick wide boards in it (non-racking?) and if the board is long, you can support the other side of it with a holdfast in a dog hole on the sliding support to the right of the leg vise …










But where I have drawn the red line on the first image in this comment, doesn't the leg vise hardware severely limit the width of the board? Say you have a 12" wide board … it's hard to tell from the photo where the red line is drawn and if one can seat a 12" board in there.

What if you want to work on the end grain of a long board? Is the leg vise not helpful in that situation? Like what if I have a 48 inch long board and I want to clean up the end grain on it? It's not readily apparent to me how one could utilize the height of the workbench to do this (or perhaps ignore the leg vise and just use a hold fast on the sliding support? but then what keeps the sliding support from moving left/right while you plane the end grain?)


----------



## controlfreak

Devin,

Between my leg vise (wood screw), wagon vise, planing stop and holdfast there is always a way to hold a board no matter what size. I think you will be fine with that vise and bench.


----------



## DevinT

I don't see any planing stops in the Roubo plans from Estlea. I also don't see a good place to put my machinist's vise.

*controlfreak* is yours a Roubo?

Just found this page which has pretty pictures of the various vises.

Now I am back to not deciding. Shoulder vise seems so sexy. Seems like a tail vise could double as a shoulder vise if made beefy enough. I grew up with front vises and machinist vises, so leg/tail/wagon/end vises are new to me.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ice on the windshield this morning. In Ft. Myers that is very rare. Low 70's now, 80's by Thursday.

Heading out to the shop to put a brace in the center, to keep the 10' top from sagging someday.

Kind of shot, feel asleep in my chair and went to be at 1am.

All the new people, thanks joining. I look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## controlfreak

> *controlfreak* is yours a Roubo?
> - DevinT


No mine is a Moravian bench. I have a small shop and need to move the bench around depending on what work I am doing. Any bigger or heavier I would have trouble moving but it does stay put planing. For the work I do and the space limitations the Moravian design just "spoke to me". I have this fantasy of taking it to a work site or setting up on a patio to work outside but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You guys with your nice wide open shops are making me jealous. I have to share mine with the wife s car and in the winter I store my 18 6" boat in the back third. All my tools are on mobile bases. So very day after the wife leaves, it s roll the tools out and at the end of the day it s roll them back. Wood storage is also an issue.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Tell me about it (jealousy). I spent all weekend growing my shop from 48 square feet to (... goes out to measure …) awww… I only gained about 6 square feet of usable space. I would *love* to go back into the shop and work on gaining even more space, but my back, arms, and shoulders are protesting. Good thing my day job involves sitting in a chair all day.
> 
> I have a plan regarding wood storage. I am going to clear a rack shelf and relocate all the lumber strewn about my shop onto this one rack. Lord, give me strength.
> 
> The ultimate goal is to clear enough floor space to allow for a Grizzly 6×80 floor model edge sander.
> 
> - DevinT


Working on some shelves myself.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Ye people who complain about small shops… mine back 13 years ago,


















and nothing on wheels.

Looks like we have a captive audience here, though not necessarily willing, so why not fly the *Ryobi* banner a tad higher. 


> I have been acquiring the Ryobi 40V tools….
> - controlfreak


Like *freak* I have gone down the 36V path as well. 









though sadly lacking the *mokey* organisation which may be an indication of my *"love"* for gardening.

I believe they're both the same (physical 36V and 40V batteries), except you *Yankees* tend to over exagerate everything… that extra nominal 4V, provides a false sense of superiority. 
My motive was not the noise, but the service costs due to lack of use, as the petrol gummed up the carbis… even after draining and running dry after each (seldom) use.

One handy little 36V upgrade was this pressure washer,








Still had to carry a bucket with it to remote locations like my old *Karcher* , however, after the job, I wasn't faced with rolling up 50m of extension cord… convenience.

As I regress to 18V…, another seldom seen *Ryobi* for you spa owners,








This is ideal to get out those last few cms of water left in the spa after the "normal pump" has reached its extraction limit… mine is 35mm, though more like 50mm.

Word of warning if you own/get a *zero-turn*... don't take it for a spin after a few cask-o-vino… the cops may not get you for *DUI*, but when a 350kg mower with a 100kg driver hits an immovable tree, somethings gotta give,


















(relatively "easy" to fix, but had to just about replace half the mower).


----------



## moke

Ducky- We've all hit a tree or two…..nice save. I have one of those transfer pumps too….I never thought I could make the misses a hot tub… well kind of. Is that pressure washer 36v? I have an electric pressure washer but corded. What is the triton table thingy? Under the basketball….


----------



## BurlyBob

This is my shop/garage it's 30X30 with ridge top at 18'. I've got a 2nd floor attic for storage in it. As you can imagine the attic is full to the gills. It has all my stuff, the wife's, Daughter's, MIL and what we salvaged from my Mom's fire.
It's not a pole building. It's an all steel on a monolith floor.










This is the inside and as you can see my boat kind takes over the garage in the winter. I would like to have had another 10-12' on that end. Local building codes and my lot size prevented that.









As you can see I'm still using a sawhorse table. That changes starting next month. I bought a Benchcrafted Roubo kit. Next month I order the lumber from my source.









Like always I've always said. I've never heard of anyone saying they wish hadn't build their shop so big. Everybody wishes they had another 4'-12' on that side or this side, Right?

My Best,
Bob


----------



## EricFai

Tony, been there with the music.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Ducky- We ve all hit a tree or two…..
> - moke


Not on an open lawn…


> .... Is that pressure washer 36v? I have an electric pressure washer but corded. What is the triton table thingy? Under the basketball….
> 
> - moke





> .... Is that pressure washer 36v? I have an electric pressure washer but corded….
> - moke


Yep, 36V… I have a *Karcher* growing cobwebs… but the portablity of the *Ryobi* is priceless as some of the spots I clean is a looong way from a power outlet… I live on a double block.


> .... What is the triton table thingy? Under the basketball….
> - moke


A basketball stand…

Actually it's a *2000 Workcentre*... just upgraded from a *Workcente Mk.II*


> This is my shop/garage it s 30X30 with ridge top at 18 …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


*Burly*, what's all that *yellow "phenomena"* on the floor… doesn't look like a *unicorn*... is it that expensive, hard to acquire treasure called *space*?


----------



## pottz

> This is my shop/garage it s 30X30 with ridge top at 18 . I ve got a 2nd floor attic for storage in it. As you can imagine the attic is full to the gills. It has all my stuff, the wife s, Daughter s, MIL and what we salvaged from my Mom s fire.
> It s not a pole building. It s an all steel on a monolith floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside and as you can see my boat kind takes over the garage in the winter. I would like to have had another 10-12 on that end. Local building codes and my lot size prevented that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I m still using a sawhorse table. That changes starting next month. I bought a Benchcrafted Roubo kit. Next month I order the lumber from my source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like always I ve always said. I ve never heard of anyone saying they wish hadn t build their shop so big. Everybody wishes they had another 4 -12 on that side or this side, Right?
> 
> My Best,
> Bob
> 
> - BurlyBob


great shop bob,and yeah there is no such thing as too big a shop !


----------



## DevinT

Are we doing a salute to green tools? I will admit to having a few.


----------



## moke

Hey Bob, nice shop! I like the idea of a second floor, but I suppose you are right it would turn into a catch all….
It looks like you have good tools and good space, except for the boat….get her out of there! space is more important than a boat! 
One quick story, I worked part time for the local Sheriff's Office, and I got to be best friend with this guy when we were rookies….our families were close, we vacationed together, his daughters to this day calls me Uncle Mike. When we felt it was time, we ran him for Sheriff. He won. I was his campaign manager. He was sworn in at a ceremony where all his political appointments were made and our collar brass was pinned on by him. Now, no offense, I hate boats, hate fishing, hate swimming, just hate that whole thing…I have a good reason, but a long story….and he knew that. As he was pinning my captains bars on, he patted me on the shoulder and said, "Oh, you are in charge of Boat Patrol now" And moved on to the next guy. Some where there is a picture of that moment, with a look of pure horror on my face. I did that amongst many, many other things for 10 years until I retired. I went out twice a year just like clock work and sat in the boat like a statue, never drove, didn't let the driver stop anyone unless it was a call or was extremely blatant. It was no secret, I hated it, the night of my retirement party he announced they were suspending boat patrol.


----------



## pottz

> Hey Bob, nice shop! I like the idea of a second floor, but I suppose you are right it would turn into a catch all….
> It looks like you have good tools and good space, except for the boat….get her out of there! space is more important than a boat!
> One quick story, I worked part time for the local Sheriff s Office, and I got to be best friend with this guy when we were rookies….our families were close, we vacationed together, his daughters to this day calls me Uncle Mike. When we felt it was time, we ran him for Sheriff. He won. I was his campaign manager. He was sworn in at a ceremony where all his political appointments were made and our collar brass was pinned on by him. Now, no offense, I hate boats, hate fishing, hate swimming, just hate that whole thing…I have a good reason, but a long story….and he knew that. As he was pinning my captains bars on, he patted me on the shoulder and said, "Oh, you are in charge of Boat Patrol now" And moved on to the next guy. Some where there is a picture of that moment, with a look of pure horror on my face. I did that amongst many, many other things for 10 years until I retired. I went out twice a year just like clock work and sat in the boat like a statue, never drove, didn t let the driver stop anyone unless it was a call or was extremely blatant. It was no secret, I hated it, the night of my retirement party he announced they were suspending boat patrol.
> 
> - moke


thats hilarious !


----------



## 987Ron

Am always amazed at what some can do in a really small shop. My Dad built 120 violins, 20 violas, 1 cello, a few electric guitars, ad some other stringed musical instruments in the corner of his garage. The garage also held 2 cars, yard tools, and a freezer. He managed to place 2nd a couple of times in the violin category and 1st at least once with one of his violas in the International Violin Makers Compettion.. Work bench was about 2 ft. x 3 ft. a bandsaw, sander and a lot of hand tools. No AC and heater was a small gas stove.

Seen some other small apartment "shops" that I could not imagine working from.

When I think about my 24×26 shop being confining I always think of Dad and his corner of the garage.


----------



## moke

Ron..I can't not imagine making a violin! How amazing he must have been. To make the overall shape, in my mind is almost impossible, but throw in the whole, making it sound great on top of it!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Ron..I can t not imagine making a violin!...
> - moke


Nor can I, but SWMBO always plays one when I complain.


----------



## DevinT

I cleaned off a shelf and moved some rather important pieces to the new prime real estate. Ah, that feels (and looks) so much better. Look at that, like little soldiers, awaiting their next deployment, always at the ready now instead of "one here, one there, one tucked away under that or hidden yonder."


----------



## moke

> Hey Bob, nice shop! I like the idea of a second floor, but I suppose you are right it would turn into a catch all….
> It looks like you have good tools and good space, except for the boat….get her out of there! space is more important than a boat!
> One quick story, I worked part time for the local Sheriff s Office, and I got to be best friend with this guy when we were rookies….our families were close, we vacationed together, his daughters to this day calls me Uncle Mike. When we felt it was time, we ran him for Sheriff. He won. I was his campaign manager. He was sworn in at a ceremony where all his political appointments were made and our collar brass was pinned on by him. Now, no offense, I hate boats, hate fishing, hate swimming, just hate that whole thing…I have a good reason, but a long story….and he knew that. As he was pinning my captains bars on, he patted me on the shoulder and said, "Oh, you are in charge of Boat Patrol now" And moved on to the next guy. Some where there is a picture of that moment, with a look of pure horror on my face. I did that amongst many, many other things for 10 years until I retired. I went out twice a year just like clock work and sat in the boat like a statue, never drove, didn t let the driver stop anyone unless it was a call or was extremely blatant. It was no secret, I hated it, the night of my retirement party he announced they were suspending boat patrol.
> 
> - moke
> 
> thats hilarious !
> 
> - pottz


Pottzy,
I guess I should have told you that I grew up going to a cabin a couple of weekends a month. We shared a cabin with another family at a resort in MN. They had a pleasure boat and we had a bass boat. My Dad loved to fish, and eat fish, and talk about fishing. I loved to get into trouble, and oh did I mention, that resort was about 3/4 Lutheran Ministers? My mom was a secretary at a Lutheran church. I was constantly in trouble and getting other kids in trouble, I nearly drowned twice, had to be rescued one of those time, as I hit my head on a tree stump in the water. I remember going down, and thinking this was it….today, I gasp for air in shower.

My Dad was a bass master. I had a real shot at being an only child, except for my older brother….a bass boat has two seats…guess who wasn't in one of those? Yup, the younger brother. I sat on the floor of the boat and my Dad and Brother used spin cast rods and Rapala lures, I on the other hand, had a bobber and a worm and was ordered to watch that bobber….it's so much more relaxing than spin casting anyway. So I slept, read a book, or threw things….I would sneak out with this girl at night, her father was minister too…..I always got caught some how or other. My mother would get so mad at me, I pretty sure she glowed red in the dark….Fast forward 20 years and yup, there I am, sitting in a &($#^(* boat, riding around patroling the river and lakes. I had on two life vests, Duckie floaties on my arms and a 45 cal glock.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Are we doing a salute to green tools? I will admit to having a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


Good start *DT*... I don't think they're the be-all and end-all of tools, however, once you have a few batteries, they have a great range to cover those odd jobs at a reasonable cost… 
Must admit I do like their updated green trimmer with the micro adjustment… it's a great step up from those annoying rack and pinion ones.

Talking about the odd tool, 








this *power file* is great for leveling out a sunken house,








A couple of seconds 









and the door will lock again… the bottom of the opening was level with the top of that bottom screw. A quick trip upstairs to right that sinking feeling above,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I don t see any planing stops in the Roubo plans from Estlea…
> - DevinT


Probably an overkill and *too late*, but I don't need any canine biscuits to feed the *dogs*.

The *Fe$tool VAC$Y$* has a fair degree of planing hold,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I cleaned off a shelf and moved some rather important pieces to the new prime real estate….
> - DevinT


Impressive collection *DT*... neat organisation but the footpint…









have you considered?


----------



## DevinT

Goals, duck, goals!


----------



## EricFai

A little bit of work on the turning swap tonight, additional glueing, and some sanding. Hope this works out. If not I have a couple of other plans.


----------



## pottz

> Hey Bob, nice shop! I like the idea of a second floor, but I suppose you are right it would turn into a catch all….
> It looks like you have good tools and good space, except for the boat….get her out of there! space is more important than a boat!
> One quick story, I worked part time for the local Sheriff s Office, and I got to be best friend with this guy when we were rookies….our families were close, we vacationed together, his daughters to this day calls me Uncle Mike. When we felt it was time, we ran him for Sheriff. He won. I was his campaign manager. He was sworn in at a ceremony where all his political appointments were made and our collar brass was pinned on by him. Now, no offense, I hate boats, hate fishing, hate swimming, just hate that whole thing…I have a good reason, but a long story….and he knew that. As he was pinning my captains bars on, he patted me on the shoulder and said, "Oh, you are in charge of Boat Patrol now" And moved on to the next guy. Some where there is a picture of that moment, with a look of pure horror on my face. I did that amongst many, many other things for 10 years until I retired. I went out twice a year just like clock work and sat in the boat like a statue, never drove, didn t let the driver stop anyone unless it was a call or was extremely blatant. It was no secret, I hated it, the night of my retirement party he announced they were suspending boat patrol.
> 
> - moke
> 
> thats hilarious !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottzy,
> I guess I should have told you that I grew up going to a cabin a couple of weekends a month. We shared a cabin with another family at a resort in MN. They had a pleasure boat and we had a bass boat. My Dad loved to fish, and eat fish, and talk about fishing. I loved to get into trouble, and oh did I mention, that resort was about 3/4 Lutheran Ministers? My mom was a secretary at a Lutheran church. I was constantly in trouble and getting other kids in trouble, I nearly drowned twice, had to be rescued one of those time, as I hit my head on a tree stump in the water. I remember going down, and thinking this was it….today, I gasp for air in shower.
> 
> My Dad was a bass master. I had a real shot at being an only child, except for my older brother….a bass boat has two seats…guess who wasn t in one of those? Yup, the younger brother. I sat on the floor of the boat and my Dad and Brother used spin cast rods and Rapala lures, I on the other hand, had a bobber and a worm and was ordered to watch that bobber….it s so much more relaxing than spin casting anyway. So I slept, read a book, or threw things….I would sneak out with this girl at night, her father was minister too…..I always got caught some how or other. My mother would get so mad at me, I pretty sure she glowed red in the dark….Fast forward 20 years and yup, there I am, sitting in a &($#^(* boat, riding around patroling the river and lakes. I had on two life vests, Duckie floaties on my arms and a 45 cal glock.
> 
> - moke


i hear ya about water,i can hold my breath pretty well but if my head goes under water i freak out.funny as a kid we went fishing all the time and loved it.after my dad passed i really havn't fished since,that was 20 years ago.maybe someday again.


----------



## pottz

> A little bit of work on the turning swap tonight, additional glueing, and some sanding. Hope this works out. If not I have a couple of other plans.
> 
> - Eric


slacker,some of us over achievers are long done buddy ;-))


----------



## pottz

mike looks like you got the hottest new thread on LJ'S buddy,congrats.108 down 108k to go !


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Pottz, had some other things going on too. I'll get er done by the shipping deadline. Maybe pull a Grant.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks for the comments about my garage/shop. LBD that yellow floor is an epoxy finish. The color you can blame on my Dad. He was in radar maintenance in the USAF. I forget the whole story, but he had his crew paint the floor of the radar building. The only color they had was that safety orange you use to see everywhere. He use to say that was the best idea ever. If they dropped anything is was super easy to find.

I did it for the same reason and I hate a garage floor with oil soaked into the concrete. I can attest that my floor improved the lighting and reduction of moisture in my garage. Before I did it you could literally feel moisture in the air.
One other thing I've found sweeping up the floor is much more efficient on it than a bare concrete floor.

Mike that's a great story about being the Boat Patrol commander. Sorry though. I'm keeping my boat. That was one my retirement presents to myself. That and an S&W 5" model 27. That boat is the reason I'm always excited to get more snow. If I don't have snow in the mountains I don't get go fishing in the summers as long as I want.
So ya'll send me your snow.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Thanks for the comments about my garage/shop. LBD that yellow floor is an epoxy finish. The color you can blame on my Dad. He was in radar maintenance in the USAF. I forget the whole story, but he had his crew paint the floor of the radar building. The only color they had was that safety orange you use to see everywhere. He use to say that was the best idea ever. If they dropped anything is was super easy to find.
> ....
> - BurlyBob


It not the colour but the "free space" I envy…

If I drop something on my concrete floor I can never find it… but at least I know its whereabouts… so I pretend it's not lost.


----------



## Snowbeast

... and a 45 cal glock.

- moke

At least you had your anchor with you!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Goals, duck, goals!
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## DeCe40

That's a nice building Bob. I have an attic space above my shop/garage. All my lumber and building material are up there. 
CF and Devin the Morovian work bench is a good option for small shops. When I build a bench that might be what I go with.
Nice finger joints Gunny.


----------



## DeCe40

The Rams stadium I heard the price was so high they dug down and started building below ground level.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I made omelets this morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good to see you out and about again, Mike. Shop lookin good! Good thing you didn't name this *Mike's Monolog* )))))))

I feel your pain on that drowning thing. I was probably about 6 or 7 years old when we were given swimming lessons. I'm too dense to displace enough water to keep my nose out of water. At the end of the class, we jumped into the deep end of the pool as a swimming test. I sank like a rock. I could see the teacher lady hollering something. I thought you idiot I'm about to drown and you are standing there hollering stuff I can't hear underwater! Somehow I figured out how to get high enough to grab the channel that goes around the pool and pull myself up, spit out water, and gasp air. About the time I grabbed the channel she decided to poke a stick down to pull me up. Sorry, too late idiot! ;((

We had swimming lessons again, but I never learned to swim without being high enough in the water to get any air. My best position was floating on my back. I did try water skiing and fishing but with life jackets and floats on or handy. One day I was rowing back from fly fishing when a water skier came past the boat as close as he could get. If he had been much closer, he might have swamped the boat with his waves over the stern. I had my son about 3 in the boat with me. He had a life jacket on but swamping the boat for the sport of it when I was not a swimmer was not tolerable. They zipped around the lake and were coming back. I saw him waving for the driver to come closer on his next pass. I started working out fly line. That is visible from quite a ways away. The boat came to our side but he was on the far side of the boat as far away as he could get;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Goals, duck, goals!
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That is inappropriately neat *butcher*... you need a dose of *messy pills*!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Burleybob awesome shop. I have the same Table saw.

I have just over 500 sq feet. its packed. Moving in a moth or 2. Put a lot of LEDs on the ceiling. The floor will get epoxy (no springles!) I was thinking light grey.

Gunny impressive organization.

Craftsman on the lake - funny..

DECE good to see you around.

Back in the shop today. Last details on the outdoor dining table.










Wife taking the puppy to get "fixed" today, she is a good girl.


----------



## 987Ron

Fear of the water is something to respect. The fear overpowers common sense sometimes and then the danger is greater. Panic!
Taught Scuba Diving, mixed gas diving, etc. Saw the result of panic a couple of times. Only once in a student or diving companion of mine. Guy did great in the pool on the initial classes. First time out on the boat for an actual dive he could not get off the boat. Panic. His wife did great, he stayed on the boat and never finished the course. Better to panic with an instructor and dive master on hand than later by oneself.

Dive Story: Certified these 2 brothers. One was a plumber and one was a Heating/AC guy. Both owned their own shops and specialized in commercial building installations. Was teaching a pharmacist to dive, first open water dive. The two brothers were on the boat to have a fun dive, year or so past certification. Both arrived kind of late, still a bit disschevled from work, beat up truck. The pharmacist, young lad, ask how could these two guys afford the sport of scuba diving. He was amazed that they both told me they had cleared 150K each the year before. Pharmacist was new to Costco and made 40K. Kinda put him in his place. Snickered a bit.

One dive that did produce a couple of light panic attacks was one I found fun. Deep water, bottom beyond sight, Drop down to about 90-100 feet and just hang our not moving and watch what goes by. Can not see the surface, the bottom and no references except your bubbles going up and out of sight. We did this for a research project and captured small things floating by. Dive lasted about 45 minutes. The no references is what made it fun but unsettling to others. Out in the Gulf Stream off east coast of FL.

My first dive rig was a helmet made from an old water heater, plexiglass widow, window sash weights, garden hose for the air, the compressor was out of an old refrigerator. Needless to say it did not work well, we were 17-18 yrs. old. Maybe got down 2 ft before the water pressure exceeded the compressors ability. Had read to many stories of the U.S. Navy Seals in WWII. This was in the 50s not long after the war and all my uncles home from Europe and the Pacific. Heroes all. At least to me, back then and even more so now as I remember those days.

Coffee and breakfast ready


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Pottz, had some other things going on too. I ll get er done by the shipping deadline. Maybe pull a Grant.
> 
> - Eric


you'll make it still plenty of time.


----------



## pottz

> I made omelets this morning.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


hey welcome glad you stopped by.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I made omelets this morning.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


im having frosted flakes THERE GR8 :<)))))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I made omelets this morning.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> im having frosted flakes THERE GR8 :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I'm having coffee, contemplating a inquiry about this no alcohol while working policy.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Put the tabletop support in.

2 under the top stiffeners, and it's ready for oil.


----------



## 987Ron

Big as that table is better get a 5 gallon size. Well maybe not that much. Looks good.


----------



## pottz

> I made omelets this morning.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> im having frosted flakes THERE GR8 :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> I m having coffee, contemplating a inquiry about this no alcohol while working policy.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


place i used to work we drank on the job everyday,owner didn't care as long as you offered him some.of course that was 30 years ago.the times have changed.


----------



## DeCe40

> I m having coffee, contemplating a inquiry about this no alcohol while working policy.
> 
> woodbutcherbynight
> 
> place i used to work we drank on the job everyday,owner didn t care as long as you offered him some.of course that was 30 years ago.the times have changed.
> 
> - pottz


Not everywhere Pottz some places it still goes on all day


----------



## pottz

> I m having coffee, contemplating a inquiry about this no alcohol while working policy.
> 
> woodbutcherbynight
> 
> place i used to work we drank on the job everyday,owner didn t care as long as you offered him some.of course that was 30 years ago.the times have changed.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not everywhere Pottz some places it still goes on all day
> 
> - DeCe40


we didn't do it all day,usually around 4pm till…......................


----------



## moke

Welcome to all new posters! Thanks for stopping by….

Ron- doing those things in the water would just kill me…I am not afraid of water….just drowning….LOL

Bob- that is really smart painting the floor a color that thing will show up that you drop…such a simple thing but I never thought of it! I was at a fire station in a small town one time and their Chief had this epoxy coating put down in the apparatus bay. It was huge…held full size trucks. The Chief was standing there, and admiring it, a city inspector walked over and said, " The nice thing is you painted your floor….the bad thing is you painted your floor" I guess he meant that it would wear out some day. We can gladly send you some snow…..I would be tickled pink to help you out!

Devin- That is very neat and organized! Congrats! After 40 years of home ownership I have more crap than you can possibly imagine ( about 25% of the what the Duck has) Te best thing I ever did was stole an idea from another fellow. He bought a label maker and 25 small shoe-box sized tote…..labeled each one and keeps plumbing stuff in the plumbing tote etc etc…..if you out grow a tote, start another one. I have done that religiously for years. I have a very accessible "junk" tote that contains the stuff that needs to be sorted. while it take time, it is nice if you need an RCA plug, you look in that tote. I like your planes….how about a rack like stumpy nubs had in his background…

Snow beast- I have a model 36 Glock that I won, it's a compact….The only time I was allowed to carry it was on boat patrol, otherwise we were required to carry a model 22 Glock (40 cal) that we were issued. I never carried big handguns….they pull your pants down and hurt your back, at a accident scene.

Petey….that table is so awesome…I call pieces like that "Heirloom furniture" The only thing that struck me is, with it being made out of IPE and you moving….you will need 4 guys and a little boy to move….when you get into your new house and get your patio set up, take a photo of it being used….whats next? Chairs?

Duck-you gotta get another shirt man…..that scares children and small animals and frankly, most of us….
I got one of those little sanding units for xmas…I thought it might be useful for the toys I have been making. Haven't used it yet…the Toy workshop is shut down for a few months.

Topa- Glad to see you made over here….I was hoping you would.

Gunny- I like how you always make the shelves and dust catcher with finger joints….they fit well and are impressive, good work. I also like those metal boxes that I assume you have hardware in. Those really work well.

DeeCee- you at home today? Too much snow? Hang with us brother…

Craftsman on the Lake- Thanks for stopping by….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

TRUTH :<))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Interesting dive story *Ron*. I always wanted to learn to dive and explore but since I sink I didn't think it was a very good idea ))))))) I always wanted to fly too, but my eyeglasses prescription disqualified me  Disqualified me from my appointment to the Air Force Academy too. I always wondered why Annapolis had a higher standard for eye prescription than Air Force. I was never qualified for my alternate to Annapolis.

That pharmacist's story reminds me of an engineer next door at my first apartment here. I was an apprentice because my first math professor with a Ph.D. on the end of his EE told me there wasn't much work for engineer's and it didn't pay very well that was why he was teaching. The engineer next door designed medical equipment. One day he ask me what apprentice electricians made. I explained the apprentice's 6-month raise cycle up to journeyman. He got POd and never spoke to me again. I guess my math professor was right, eh?

When I started business I decided recreation, family, and sanity were worth more than Long Yankee Green. The event that prompted my sanity was one evening I dropped our daughter off at the high school. The tennis court was opened by the parks department in the evenings and weekends. There was a couple about my age playing tennis on one of the first beautiful spring evenings. I thought they were wasting their time when they had several hours to be productive. That sort of shocked me into reality. I did not need to be in the 49-year-old heart attack club ;(( I decided not to pay Uncle Sam more than the median wage earner grossed!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TRUTH :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Aint that the truth ))))))))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa- Glad to see you made over here….I was hoping you would.
> 
> - moke


Thanks Mike. I usually scan the forums home page every 2 or 3 days to see if there are any new adventures ))


----------



## DevinT

> Devin- That is very neat and organized! Congrats! After 40 years of home ownership I have more crap than you can possibly imagine ( about 25% of the what the Duck has) Te best thing I ever did was stole an idea from another fellow. He bought a label maker and 25 small shoe-box sized tote…..labeled each one and keeps plumbing stuff in the plumbing tote etc etc…..if you out grow a tote, start another one. I have done that religiously for years. I have a very accessible "junk" tote that contains the stuff that needs to be sorted. while it take time, it is nice if you need an RCA plug, you look in that tote. I like your planes….how about a rack like stumpy nubs had in his background…


Thanks *moke*.

Yes, I admit that now that I can see the walls in my shop again, they are screaming out for a wooden tool cabinet. There are just soooo many different solutions people have come up with. I looked at stumpy nubs plans available for purchase for $5 but I want to hang it on the wall and I want doors.

If I sign up for $15/mo I can access the videos from Rob Cosman on building his tool cabinet but that looks too involved.

I am getting overwhelmed with the idea of a tool cabinet made from someone else's plans. I think I'm going to just have to make it myself (which probably means it won't happen anytime soon).


----------



## 987Ron

Devin: I was once told when the kids were first born to get a recipe box and fill it with blank cards. Then when my son, later the daughter, did some disgusting, wonderful, or otherwise interesting thing. Take a card, date it and record the event. Never did it but wish we had. First words, steps, funny things. etc. 
It would be worth it later when they grow up. We of course do remember things but dates and details get lost.


----------



## DevinT

Thanks *987Ron*, that's good advice.

I also need to get some "Story tape" from Lee Valley (it's a blank tape measure-can be used for things like recording heights of child on something you can take with you instead of a door frame).

In other news, I found this plan for hanging tool storage that looks pretty good. No doors-but, I guess I can't have everything. Looks easy enough to build.

*EDIT:* Forgot about Richard Maguire-see what I mean about it becoming overwhelming very fast?


----------



## pottz

seems the first kid gets a million pic's taken and school work saved or stuff like ron mentioned,the second one nobody cares anymore-lol.


----------



## DeCe40

Devin just take the idea you like the best and build your cabinet with your own plan. That way it works for the tools you have.


----------



## pottz

never cared for those hanging tools cabinets,great if you wanna a show off what you have but take up way too much space for me.id need to double my shop size.i prefer cabinets and tool chests with plenty of drawers.now i dont have as many as gunny,but who does ;-)


----------



## moke

> seems the first kid gets a million pic s taken and school work saved or stuff like ron mentioned,the second one nobody cares anymore-lol.
> 
> - pottz


 I once did a kids Grad Portraits….I will never forget him…he said he was the youngest of 16 kids. and he said, I am having my baby portraits taken now! He was 18…


----------



## moke

Devin, as talented with software as you are, I would design my own cabinet, custom to the size and design I wanted….IMHO that is the advantage of being a woodworker…
Hey that boy has to sleep sometime, and you don't need any sleep, do you?


----------



## 987Ron

By the time the second kid gets here and does things everyone is worn out.


----------



## pottz

> seems the first kid gets a million pic s taken and school work saved or stuff like ron mentioned,the second one nobody cares anymore-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I once did a kids Grad Portraits….I will never forget him…he said he was the youngest of 16 kids. and he said, I am having my baby portraits taken now! He was 18…
> 
> - moke


thats funny,with 16 and your the youngest all the fuss is long gone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mom recorded all pertinent events and height and weight at birthdays, ect in what she called our "Baby Book." We did the same for our kids. My LB and her older sister were middle children and "outlaws." ) She said we will have an even number and at least one of each sex. Got lucky, only two to meet specs.  When she said that I thought about an uncle with 7 daughters ))))


----------



## MikeB_UK

Lotsa small drawers was the way I went as well.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin

I went with a tool wall. If I have room in my new shop I will build a plane till. I think I will have doors on that. There are several youtube builds on a tool cabinets. I agree w pottz they take a lot of room.

Today's work. Final assembly is complete. Ron I have one gallon of IPE oil. I have to believe that is enough!

I really need to take a shower and get the saw dust off me.

Next step call in 6 to 8 friends to move the table out of the shop, through the house and place it on the Lani. That is where I will sand and finish the top. 









Movers will take it from there when we move. Topa would be very helpful with moving this thing!

I won't be able to post this project until next week. Golf tournament starts Friday. Practice Wed and Thurs.

Nice forum Moke.

Mike B can we see more pics of that tool cabinet? Looks cool


----------



## bandit571

Afraid I'd need a bag of bread crumbs….so I can find my way out….not used to this much room in a shop..looks good, though.


----------



## DevinT

> never cared for those hanging tools cabinets,great if you wanna a show off what you have but take up way too much space for me.id need to double my shop size.i prefer cabinets and tool chests with plenty of drawers.now i dont have as many as gunny,but who does ;-)
> 
> - pottz


I think I found my salvation.

Apparently, Rockler has heard my cries and they sell a book appropriately named the toolbox book to help give me some ideas.


----------



## pottz

> never cared for those hanging tools cabinets,great if you wanna a show off what you have but take up way too much space for me.id need to double my shop size.i prefer cabinets and tool chests with plenty of drawers.now i dont have as many as gunny,but who does ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I think I found my salvation.
> 
> Apparently, Rockler has heard my cries and they sell a book appropriately named the toolbox book to help give me some ideas.
> 
> - DevinT


from the way you work id say something like the pic on the cover of the boo would be good.you could put a plane till on top and lots of drawers under. many hand tools only require a very shallow drawers. maybe something like this dev ?


----------



## DevinT

That looks familiar, from one of Stumpy Nubs videos , but I don't know anything more about it, other than Stumpy making a comment about how it (the "Studly Tool Chest?" - is that the name of it?) is thought to be one of the best toolboxes?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> never cared for those hanging tools cabinets…
> - pottz


Sure beats this open wall, waste of "space", that I continually stick with,








The thing that annoys me is not that I can see what I have and exactly where it is, but moreso I can see a spot where I didn't return… *something (???)*!

I've often considered those hanging tool cabinets, however, I though why the hell should I make one and then have to go and buy all those hand tools that I'll never use!

I've always considered drawers for big items *"junk pile store"* real estate, and I begrudged the cost of a drawer front (less shekels for *Fe$tools*). Nevertheless, I like the concept of pull out shelves,



  





with tools mounted on 3D printed holders/stands (click the picture if you wanna get bored).

Made a pilgrimage to *Bunnings* yesterday, to exchange a dodgy, not so *"smart" powerboard* and was blessed with a new addition to the family,








While I was happy with my air version, I was pissed that I needed to wait a noisy 10 minutes while the compressor recharged, and the *Ryobi air 'pressor* lacked the extended grunt required.

Funny how I've always gone for *Tim the Toolman more power* philosophy and have a swag of 5AH *Ryobi* batteries. Even had my eye on their 9AH beasts, however, lately I've appreciated the maneuverability of their 2.5AH midgets. Don't last as long and makes many *Ryobis* top heavy (which is not the best for the *he*s), but a quick, not-so-inconvenient change, and I'm back appreciating the lightweight. Might need to take inventory and purchase a few more 2.5s… I can't believe I've just said that (downgraded size)... nearly as blasphemous as when I picked *Mirka* over *Fe$tool* before I had that memory erased.


----------



## pottz

> That looks familiar, from one of Stumpy Nubs videos , but I don't know anything more about it, other than Stumpy making a comment about how it (the "Studly Tool Chest?" - is that the name of it?) is thought to be one of the best toolboxes?
> 
> - DevinT


yes it's the famous studly tool chest.there is a whole book written about it.they took every tool out and cataloged and photographed each tool.it's worth ? who know what it would go for at auction.id say in the hundreds of thousands probably. as a hand tool junkie you should check it out.it will amaze you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Lotsa small drawers was the way I went as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeB_UK


----------



## DevinT

Re: Studly tool chest

I'm trying to pick my jaw up off the floor but it keeps falling


----------



## moke

Thanks to all for making this another good day in the workshop,

I have finally gotten to listing the first round of all the crap I took from the basement of my Studio. It was started in 1943. Both the previous owners and me, to some extent put stuff in the basement. The man before me even built a new building/location about 5 blocks from the previous place. Instead of throwing stuff away, he packed it all up and moved it. It was all packed up in the back half of the basement. I worked in the building for 43 years, and I really never looked through that stuff….I just called it the junk corner and left it alone….it was in the basement and was out of site. There were some real treasures…..there were many things that had really good value. I sold all the cameras and lenses that were antiques to pay bills over the shut Covid shutdown in early 20'. While the Governor forced us to shut down, the bank, and utilities kept those bills coming. There are still lots of treasures there…and I am going to ebay them….unfortunately, I am very adept at buying from ebay and Amazon, so I am going to refresh my little savings account. I kind of want a new Drill Press….the Nova.

I am going to take tonight off from the workshop, and cheer on my friends on Oak Island….well I know them, they have no idea who I am…My wife makes fun of me, always asking if they found the treasure last night….but I still believe in them!!! Have fun guys and gals!!!! Turn the lights out when you leave….oh and some one please watch over the Duck…..


----------



## DeCe40

That tool chest is up there with the pyramids.


----------



## DeCe40

Been thinking about a right angle drill this is very tempting


----------



## EricFai

Mike, I to watch Oak Island closely. I get the same question. They find it yet? They got to be getting really close. Looks like the 10' tubes are going down tonight.


----------



## 987Ron

Wife and daughter watching Ms Marple rerun. I'm going to bed after taking the dog out.


----------



## DevinT

Spouse just got a tongue lashing because whilst trying to find a pen that worked, she scribbled all over a hand written note from *DaveP*


----------



## pottz

> Re: Studly tool chest
> 
> I m trying to pick my jaw up off the floor but it keeps falling
> 
> - DevinT


yeah if you wanna learn how to pack a lot of tools in a small space study his tool chest.300+ tools total in a case thats only 19.5"w x 39"L x 9.5"D. and he had no sketchup or cad back then.


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got a poster of that Studly tool chest. I need to get it mounted, framed and hung on the wall. Just another of those projects I need to get around to getting done. I've got a bunch of those on the to do list.

It's trying to snow here and won't get enough to suit me.


----------



## pottz

> Been thinking about a right angle drill this is very tempting
> 
> - DeCe40


ive got one,hitachi though because ive got a ton of batteries and a bunch of tools that work with em.ill tell that thing has solved many a tight space problem.


----------



## pottz

> I ve got a poster of that Studly tool chest. I need to get it mounted, framed and hung on the wall. Just another of those projects I need to get around to getting done. I ve got a bunch of those on the to do list.
> 
> It s trying to snow here and won t get enough to suit me.
> 
> - BurlyBob


me too bob,but i did make a walnut frame for mine.it,im embarrassed to say,hangs on the wall in my shop bathroom.hey it's the only wall space i had left-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* I am thinking about doing some liquidation on eBay too. I recently heard they now require sellers' SS numbers for tax reporting to IRS. I hate having personal data anywhere that can be hacked to support ID theft. When I was contracting getting security clearances at the Lazy B, hospitals, ect I was getting data breach notices most years ;(( I even had one from the Department of Defense!! ;((((((( Never had ID theft, thankfully ) I'm going to see if my old Employer ID number is still valid. Without any assets in the business, they can hack it all they want ) I can't remember the number of data breach increases from 2020 to 2021 but I think the insurance report I saw was up something like 50 to 100% ;(( Anyways, it was too much!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mike, I to watch Oak Island closely. I get the same question. They find it yet? They got to be getting really close. Looks like the 10 tubes are going down tonight.
> 
> - Eric


I concuded it is a wild goose chase )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm surprised Gunny hasn't come up with a better Studley tool chest design.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> here is todays shop project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Beautiful door. The color is not my cup of tea, but the design I love.

Here's a recent table. This is just plain walnut but it had really cool grain. Not finished yet. 52"x134"


----------



## CWWoodworking




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That tool chest is up there with the pyramids.
> 
> - DeCe40


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Been thinking about a right angle drill this is very tempting
> 
> - DeCe40


I have the smaller M12, works very well. Doubt I wo9uld get the Ryobi, much bigger and not as easy to use with a bad arm and wrist.


----------



## DeCe40

I didn't give eBay my ss# Bob. I pay taxes on everything I buy though on there now. 
I was leaning more towards a corded right angle drill but Ridgid has some lifetime battery deal you going on.

Haven't watched Oak Island in a few years. Is there any place on that island they haven't dug up yet?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - CWWoodworking


----------



## DeCe40

Looked at the Ryobi its $20 cheaper than the Ridgid but Ridgid has a better warranty.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Looked at the Ryobi its $20 cheaper than the Ridgid but Ridgid has a better warranty.
> 
> - DeCe40


Lifetime battery warranty, but the registration is critical. They seem to have conveniently lost my account. Doesn't matter. I'll never need a new battery.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I didn t give eBay my ss# Bob. I pay taxes on everything I buy though on there now.
> I was leaning more towards a corded right angle drill but Ridgid has some lifetime battery deal you going on.
> 
> Haven t watched Oak Island in a few years. Is there any place on that island they haven t dug up yet?
> 
> - DeCe40


They collect sales tax on everybody. It is the seller's SS they want to report income to IRS.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice work CCW


----------



## bandit571

One box done, posted as Project….still have some Leftovers..









One is 48" long. Hmmm…









Rest of the grain is rather plain….thinking this might work as a lid, or drawer fronts?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Been thinking about a right angle drill this is very tempting
> 
> - DeCe40


*DC*, while we're in the *green house* we should not be too scared to drop our pants and reveal the *Fe$tool*...

*CXS* to be precise,









Though it's not classified as a torque, it seems packs more grunt than many of my full sized *Makita*, *Ryobi*, old *Triton* and 12V *DeWalt* cordless drills.
It comes with a variable chuck… but moreso what you may be interested in is a 90° chuck,








also that chuck can be rotated 360° around the drill… why? damned if I know but you can.
The variable chuck can be put on the 90°, however, it would extend it's "tip" not insignificantly (double negative intended *Topa*).

It is small, light, however, has been used (by me) to make several *MFT style* tabletops (approx 600mm x 1500mm).. you work out the maths on the 96mm seperation of dog holes. Those 20mm TCT forstner bit require some serious coaxing.
As the *kit* comes with 2 batteries, I didn't have to rest between batteries, though I did recharge myself with some vino.

Like *other* ducks, not all are perfect… the drill accepts *CENTROTEC* bits or normal hex directly via a strong magnet. I normally use a *CENTROTEC* adapter and only re-acknowledged it presence when taking the above pictures.

Might be time to surrender to your *green*side *Luke_DC*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*PS.* Got curious after above post….









3/8" drill bit through 45mm structural pine… max capacity of chuck is 10.5mm (*"Z"* in Yankee speak).


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Mike, I to watch Oak Island closely. I get the same question. They find it yet? They got to be getting really close. Looks like the 10 tubes are going down tonight.
> 
> - Eric


Is that *Gilligan's Island* played backwards?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - CWWoodworking
> 
> ..... it isn't Politics, Religion, insulting to a fellow LJer , curse words or dirty…..
> - moke


C'mon *mokey*, how about adding *sideways pictures*!

Sorry *CCW*, a phobia is a phobia… Try getting a *tight corset* on a *claustrophobic*... 








even if it's sexy.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ah the Studley tool chest. An amazing work. Norm did a show about it, then build a tool cabinet. He does a good demo that chest.

I hear someone bought the Studley workbench, but it has not been seen.


----------



## DeCe40

I have a right angle attachment for regular drills. It adds some length and can be a pita to use. A dedicated R/A comes in handy. As Gunny knows all about they are worth their weight in gold when working on cars.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I have a right angle attachment for regular drills…
> - DeCe40


I used to use this quality *Milwaukee* one,








and comparing it's smooth and quality manufacture (compared to others), I thought it was the bees knees… and just about cost more than a hive full of knees.
If yours is anything like mine, it can be a PITA as you need two hands to operate. The *Fe$tool* attachment becomes an integral part of the drill and is a one hand operation.

Availability of shekels may be a valid cop out against, but stop inventing excuses to avoid becoming a proud *Fe$tool* owner.


----------



## 987Ron

> Been thinking about a right angle drill this is very tempting
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> *
> 
> Like *other* ducks, not all are perfect… the drill accepts *CENTROTEC* bits or normal hex directly via a strong magnet. I normally use a *CENTROTEC* adapter and only re-acknowledged it presence when taking the above pictures.
> 
> Might be time to surrender to your *green*side *Luke_DC*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Have the Bosch version of this, while not Festool or $$ it is German (made in China German) and works for me. 12v. All I need.


----------



## pottz

> here is todays shop project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Beautiful door. The color is not my cup of tea, but the design I love.
> 
> Here's a recent table. This is just plain walnut but it had really cool grain. Not finished yet. 52"x134"
> 
> - CWWoodworking


african mahogany with redwood tinted penofin to enhance the color of the wood.hey good to see you my friend.


----------



## pottz

> - CWWoodworking


cant wait to see that with finish,gonna pop.


----------



## pottz

> Mike, I to watch Oak Island closely. I get the same question. They find it yet? They got to be getting really close. Looks like the 10 tubes are going down tonight.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> I concuded it is a wild goose chase )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i watched "joke" island once,that was more than enough.


----------



## DevinT

Tinted penofin?

Hmmm, never heard of it. Need to know more.


----------



## pottz

> Tinted penofin?
> 
> Hmmm, never heard of it. Need to know more.
> 
> - DevinT


yeah it comes in different tints such as redwood,cedar,western red cedar and many others.i use the western red for most of my outdoor stuff.


----------



## DevinT

> Tinted penofin?
> 
> Hmmm, never heard of it. Need to know more.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> yeah it comes in different tints such as redwood,cedar,western red cedar and many others.i use the western red for most of my outdoor stuff.
> 
> - pottz


I have been looking for something to try on Bubinga to bring out the oranges because Danish Oil just turns Bubinga into a dark mess in my opinion (don't get me wrong, I *love* the Bubinga I have finished in DO, but I want to know how Veritas gets such a consistent and bright color out of the wood for their totes).


----------



## splintergroup

> me too bob,but i did make a walnut frame for mine.it,im embarrassed to say,hangs on the wall in my shop bathroom.hey it s the only wall space i had left-lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Nothing wrong with tool porn on the shop bathroom wall 8^)


----------



## moke

> Been thinking about a right angle drill this is very tempting
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> I have the smaller M12, works very well. Doubt I wo9uld get the Ryobi, much bigger and not as easy to use with a bad arm and wrist.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Doesn't Ryobi make that? LMAO



> Mike, I to watch Oak Island closely. I get the same question. They find it yet? They got to be getting really close. Looks like the 10 tubes are going down tonight.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Is that *Gilligan s Island* played backwards?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Hey Duck…..that's not nice! In reality, they have made some finds that give me great pause. I am a rabid history buff and they have raised some awesome questions, but this time of year it is S L O W and extremely repetitive. But still they use all the latest tech on their finds, it can be interesting, and I usually am on Amazon on my tablet. I bought some more systainers last night….shhhhh the misses may be monitoring my posts…..


----------



## splintergroup

> I used to use this quality *Milwaukee* one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and comparing it s smooth and quality manufacture (compared to others), I thought it was the bees knees… and just about cost more than a hive full of knees.
> If yours is anything like mine, it can be a PITA as you need two hands to operate. The *Fe$tool* attachment becomes an integral part of the drill and is a one hand operation.
> 
> Availability of shekels may be a valid cop out against, but stop inventing excuses to avoid becoming a proud *Fe$tool* owner.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I have that same Milwaukee attatchment. Needed one real bad and everything else was just low quality plastic junk. About $50 US at the time IIRC, very handy gadget and superbly built.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I used to use this quality *Milwaukee* one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and comparing it s smooth and quality manufacture (compared to others), I thought it was the bees knees… and just about cost more than a hive full of knees.
> If yours is anything like mine, it can be a PITA as you need two hands to operate. The *Fe$tool* attachment becomes an integral part of the drill and is a one hand operation.
> 
> Availability of shekels may be a valid cop out against, but stop inventing excuses to avoid becoming a proud *Fe$tool* owner.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I have that same Milwaukee attatchment. Needed one real bad and everything else was just low quality plastic junk. About $50 US at the time IIRC, very handy gadget and superbly built.
> 
> - splintergroup


I have a permanently attached but removable one on my Milwaukee. Hope that makes sense )


----------



## moke

> ..... it isn t Politics, Religion, insulting to a fellow LJer , curse words or dirty…..
> - moke
> 
> C mon *mokey*, how about adding *sideways pictures*!
> 
> Sorry *CCW*, a phobia is a phobia… Try getting a *tight corset* on a *claustrophobic*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if it s sexy.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Wow I should have said that, but I thought I would occasionally tip a photo over for your benefit!
Are you saying that you wearing a corset under that blue "house dress"? I just ate!!!


----------



## CWWoodworking

Prism cabinet. Despite the squareness of this design, it's turning out to be a pain in the butt. Touch latch, no hardware.

Turned with no teddy just for ducky










Pottz, I am envisioning some big, chunky, Spanish hardware for that door?


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have the Dewalt right angle attachment.

First coat of oil on the Ipe table










Devin I posted a project of Curly Bubinga excellent color with ***************.


----------



## DevinT

> I have the Dewalt right angle attachment.
> 
> First coat of oil on the Ipe table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devin I posted a project of Curly Bubinga excellent color with ***************.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


***************?


----------



## pottz

> Prism cabinet. Despite the squareness of this design, it's turning out to be a pain in the butt. Touch latch, no hardware.
> 
> Turned with no teddy just for ducky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz, I am envisioning some big, chunky, Spanish hardware for that door?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


thats wild.

hardware is just the black latch handle you see which is the front,black hinges on the yard side.ill probably post this weekend after i hang it.


----------



## DeCe40

***************= wipe on poly


----------



## DeCe40

How is the Ipe absorbing that oil Petey?

CWW those are small pieces of veneer cut and placed?


----------



## pottz

> How is the Ipe absorbing that oil Petey?
> 
> CWW those are small pieces of veneer cut and placed?
> 
> - DeCe40


i thought he was talkin about italians-lol. from the tables ive made oils dont soak in very much,hard as a rock.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... they have made some finds that give me great pause….
> - moke


Never heard of the show… remember we get limited exposure to foreign TV shows due to border closures and mandatory self isolation. 
When one mentions an island, I think *Ginger*... hence *Gilligan's Island*!


> .... I bought some more systainers last night….shhhhh the misses may be monitoring my posts…..
> - moke


Hope there were some tools in them… *'pecker* supplies a lot of their tools/jigs in *'tainers"* (black boxes),








Sure beats their *"unstackable"_* alternatives,








stacked out of sight and almost forgotten.



> ... everything else was just low quality plastic junk… superbly built.
> - splintergroup
> 
> I have a permanently attached but removable one on my Milwaukee. Hope that makes sense )
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Good to see that I wasn't the only one impresssed with the quality…
The *Fe$tool CMX* is just a little tad more shekel heavy, however, you do get two drills (actually 3) in one… and a *'tainer* to boot. 


> Are you saying that you wearing a corset under that blue "house dress"? I just ate!!!
> - moke


No way, I only wear that animal nightie in public… You don't wanna see me when the *bluey*'s in the wash,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .....i thought he was talkin about *italians*....
> - pottz


Did somebody mention *Ities*?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> CWW those are small pieces of veneer cut and placed?
> 
> - DeCe40


The company I work for buys them laid up on poly backer. I kinda wish they would cut me some templates on the cnc and let me lay it up by hand. The quality would be better. Probably not as profitable though.


----------



## splintergroup

> ... they have made some finds that give me great pause….
> - moke
> 
> Never heard of the show… remember we get limited exposure to foreign TV shows due to border closures and mandatory self isolation.
> When one mentions an island, I think *Ginger*... hence *Gilligan s Island*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Hmmm, I liked "Aussie Gold Hunters" until they paywalled it. Australia, completely flat, red, and hot! 8^)


----------



## DeCe40

That's why I'm curious about the Ipe oil if it works any better. I used teak oil on Ipe and didn't really absorb much of it. 
CWW cheap outsourcing seems to win.


----------



## BurlyBob

I also bought that Dewalt angle for only one project need. I find myself doing far more often than I'd like.

Right now I'm in the process of finishing a Gnome project. I'm looking forward to more practical project, like my big Roubo bench.


----------



## pottz

> That s why I m curious about the Ipe oil if it works any better. I used teak oil on Ipe and didn t really absorb much of it.
> CWW cheap outsourcing seems to win.
> 
> - DeCe40


i sell ipe oil and penofin,the wood is so dense you just cant get much penetration.


----------



## moke

> Are you saying that you wearing a corset under that blue "house dress"? I just ate!!!
> - moke
> 
> No way, I only wear that animal nightie in public… You don t wanna see me when the *bluey* s in the wash,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Duck, I think when you sit down at the keyboard I begin to laugh….this post wouldn't be half the fun with u….
Where does one even find an image of a Duck in a corset….did u photoshop it?


----------



## pottz

> Are you saying that you wearing a corset under that blue "house dress"? I just ate!!!
> - moke
> 
> No way, I only wear that animal nightie in public… You don t wanna see me when the *bluey* s in the wash,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Duck, I think when you sit down at the keyboard I begin to laugh….this post wouldn t be half the fun with u….
> Where does one even find an image of a Duck in a corset….did u photoshop it?
> 
> - moke


the duck has powers we will never understand mike,nor would we ever want to-lol.


----------



## pottz




----------



## EricFai

If they only knew!


----------



## moke

> - pottz


Back in the day, I and a couple of my fellow workers bought out a medical supply store of those, and drank out of them at keggers


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm thinking someone needs to get out a little more! What can you say but Yuck!


----------



## pottz

> I m thinking someone needs to get out a little more! What can you say but Yuck!
> 
> - BurlyBob


cmon bob roll back the clock to your twenties,you know youd do it too-lol.


----------



## moke

> I m thinking someone needs to get out a little more! What can you say but Yuck!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> cmon bob roll back the clock to your twenties,you know youd do it too-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I don't think getting out a little more was our problem…..beyond that I take the 'fifth" (pun intended)


----------



## pottz

> I m thinking someone needs to get out a little more! What can you say but Yuck!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> cmon bob roll back the clock to your twenties,you know youd do it too-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t think getting out a little more was our problem…..beyond that I take the fifth" (pun intended)
> 
> - moke


HA HA, yeah maybe we got out too much huh ?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I m thinking someone needs to get out a little more! What can you say but Yuck!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> cmon bob roll back the clock to your twenties,you know youd do it too-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t think getting out a little more was our problem…..beyond that I take the fifth" (pun intended)
> 
> - moke
> 
> HA HA, yeah maybe we got out too much huh ?
> 
> - pottz


Good lord I know I did. Me and a buddy put a kiddy pool in back of his truck one night. That night ended with me and this girl running from cops through bean field. Feels good to reminisce.


----------



## moke

Did anybody notice that HF (Bauer) released a line of stacking boxes…..it appears to be able to be used in conjunction with the DeWalt Tsak system….the thing that baffles me is they are more expensive than the DeWalt boxes. They do have extra small boxes for small parts.

https://www.harborfreight.com/small-modular-tool-box-58510.html


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Did anybody notice that HF (Bauer) released a line of stacking boxes…..it appears to be able to be used in conjunction with the DeWalt Tsak system….the thing that baffles me is they are more expensive than the DeWalt boxes. They do have extra small boxes for small parts.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/small-modular-tool-box-58510.html
> 
> - moke


I have a wrench and socket set from dewalt that are in boxes like that. Love them.

I'm not a HF hater but no way in he!! Would I pay more for them than dewalt.


----------



## moke

> Did anybody notice that HF (Bauer) released a line of stacking boxes…..it appears to be able to be used in conjunction with the DeWalt Tsak system….the thing that baffles me is they are more expensive than the DeWalt boxes. They do have extra small boxes for small parts.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/small-modular-tool-box-58510.html
> 
> - moke
> 
> I have a wrench and socket set from dewalt that are in boxes like that. Love them.
> 
> I'm not a HF hater but no way in he!! Would I pay more for them than dewalt.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## DevinT

So …

I, uh, got my chisels back from the neighbor.

She heard me talking outside and ran around very excited. She was very happy with how they worked out. They made short work of debarking her cookies (one of which, after she finished, she ironically set by the window; I doubt she saw the irony … freshly baked cookies in the window).

Anywho, I got the chisels home.

Couldn't resist taking a peek at the edges.

The 1/4" chisel's edge is fully rolled over and as for the others, lots of nicks, one almost 1/16" deep.

I couldn't be more proud. Matt Estlea in his video "how to sharpen a chisel" literally threw his chisel around the shop and worse but didn't produce such spectacular signs of use.

No, I'm serious, I would have been very disappointed if she had been ultra careful and there were zero signs of use. It means she felt free and was not held back by anxiety over damaging the tool.

(knowing I could undo any damage she could throw at it, I only cared about her safety first and foremost and focused on just making sure she held it properly as to not get hurt)

With any luck, she'll be wanting to use chisels more often. I hope the next piece she works on she remembers how useful chisels are and if she asks to borrow them again, I'll gladly let her.

For now, I've got quite a bit of material to remove. Good thing I got those new ceramic and zirconia belts for quick removal of material. Will give me something to practice.

Damn proud of her. She can mess up my tools any time she wants.

Look at what she made …


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hmmm, I liked "Aussie Gold Hunters" until they paywalled it. Australia, completely flat, red, and hot! 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


Sounds like my ex… she was a *Gold digger*... when we separated she struck it rich and found *pay dirt*... not *gold*, but all the *silver*.


> ..... Where does one even find an image of a Duck in a corset….
> - moke


Two basic inventions… One's called a *camera*, the other is called… *mirror*! 


> Did anybody notice that HF (Bauer) released a line of stacking boxes…
> - moke


Haven't got a stick long enough to poke a bear on another continent.. so I won't poo-poo the box… but, I ask, "can it do this",








without unstacking? If they need to be unstacked, can that be done with a 90° twist of 1 knob? 
Convenience is *Fe$tool nirvana*.


> .... With any luck, she'll be wanting to use chisels more often. I hope the next piece she works on she remembers how useful chisels are and if she asks to borrow them again, I'll gladly let her…
> - DevinT


Nice attitude *DT*... but I'd insist teaching her how to *properly sharpen* them first!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Did anybody notice that HF (Bauer) released a line of stacking boxes…..it appears to be able to be used in conjunction with the DeWalt Tsak system….the thing that baffles me is they are more expensive than the DeWalt boxes. They do have extra small boxes for small parts.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/small-modular-tool-box-58510.html
> 
> - moke
> 
> I have a wrench and socket set from dewalt that are in boxes like that. Love them.
> 
> I'm not a HF hater but no way in he!! Would I pay more for them than dewalt.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> My sentiments exactly!
> 
> - moke


I had no idea I had HD Systainers  Forgot all about them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Look at what she made …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


She probably knows how to sharpen chisels if she made that. I know how to sharpen and I doubt if I could come close to that without a year or two's practice ))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

You treasure hunting fans watching Oak Island looking for peanuts should watch real treasure hunting on American Greed. A few years ago they presented the biggest fraudster in US history. He would have made headlines but Bernie Madoff's $64.8 billion Ponzi scheme immediately stole his headlines and knocked him down to second place. Tonight American Greed presented Jho Low's biggest theft ever in world history stealing $4.5 billion from the government of Malaysia. He escaped and is rumored to be living with a member of the Chinese Communist Party with an undetermined amount of stolen treasure.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DeCe, it is absorbing the oil. You can see the color pops. I do have to go back and wipe off the "bleeding".

There are spots where there must be wax or glue or something where no absorption occurs. The top will get a higher level of attention. I will hand sand a few areas and try the oil again.

Devin, I can't lend my tools. You have a great attitude. There is only one guy that I know that I will lend a tool to. Mostly I say no but I will do the work for you. *************** is wipe on Poly. If you look at my project page, "entertainment center" is curly Bubinga. From a 16' by 60" wide slab. It took weeks to get the courage up to cut into it. ha!

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## DeCe40

She made the base for the table Devin?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck

What you got there with a festool sustainer flip top?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck
> 
> What you got there with a festool sustainer flip top?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I keep my often accessed "small parts" (dominos, setup blocks, that are better kept in the box) in the boxes near the top. If the *'tainers* are stacked correctly/logically, I can flip any of say the top 3 without toppling the stack… though sometimes I flip it open against an "obstruction" behind so the flipped can balance against it without the tower over ballancing backwards. If I need something near the bottom (or the above is top heavy) I simply twist that *'tainer*'s knob to the *uncouple position*, lift the above layers using the handle on the top *'tainer* and open the revealed box to get at the tool/consumables. After use, place the pile back on and twist the knob and all is done. Having the bases out in the open makes this operation a breeze. 
In the next day or two, I'm planning to make a video on how I exploit this feature… not necessarily as a blueprint to coax suckers into buying *Fe$tool* but more and more manufacturers are adopting the *Fe$tool T-Loc Systainer* design.


----------



## 987Ron

> - pottz


Hey that's mine! Give it back! I may need it when I get home Saturday after the hip replacement!


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> Hey that s mine! Give it back! I may need it when I get home Saturday after the hip replacement!
> 
> - 987Ron


no problem, made the gravy taste bad anyway !


----------



## DevinT

> She made the base for the table Devin?
> 
> - DeCe40


No, she said she found it over a decade ago.

She really only knows how to use one tool - ROS. She sands everything to death and then usually paints it or uses a water based finish.

I've tried to get her to use some of the more potent finishes but she will only use water based and I have tried to get her to use all manner of tools including spokeshaves, draw knives, planes, etc. nope … she loves her ROS.

For days on end you'll always hear her out there with her sander, buzzing away.

That's why I was so excited when she said she'd try the chisels (she was in need - usually she just uses her hands and maybe a screwdriver to debark the wood when it is still green). She admitted that she was in a real bind because she had not debarked the wood completely before it dried and was not sure how on Earth she was going to get the bark off now.

Enter chisels. So it was a huge step up from her sander.


----------



## DevinT

Oh, and I should mention, she used a Bic lighter to pop the bubbles in the epoxy. I tried to lend her my heat gun or torch but she said those Bic lighters with the long nozzle for lighting stoves and candles worked well. Go figure.


----------



## DevinT

WOOHOO!!!

SCORE!

I had been watching a Roubo frame saw on eBay for *months* but was not buying it because the seller had set a price of $49 but had shipping cost set at over $200. I had contacted the seller last year to find out what that was about and they said they could not lower the shipping costs (did not give a reason).

Well, I was browsing my watch list looking for something else and as I was scrolling, saw the same old $49 BIN price but this time the shipping was only $15.

I *pounced*

YES!

I have a Roubo frame saw on the way. Oh me oh my, I am beside myself.

Probably going to have to swear-off eBay for a while now if the spouse were to add up this month's eBay purchases. Was not expecting that saw to drop like that.


----------



## DeCe40

Some find she has there. Nicely shaped base. She's either scared or intimated by the tools and wants to stick with what she knows.


----------



## DevinT

I would have let her keep them if she wanted. I would have just bought some Narex to replace those Buck Bros pairing chisels.

She was beside herself with excitement at how the adventure in using chisels turned out. That made me very happy.


----------



## moke

Gmorning all ' 
I fell asleep in my chair last night. I can remember giving my father greif that he slept in hie chair! I never do…I get up and go to the couch, I just don't want to do the Head Bobber's Dance! Looks like I missed a lot of action.

First off, I want to wish Ron Good Luck tomorrow….. just think though a few days of not feeling great then the rest of your life playing Golf pain free. I might ask for some PT afterwards though, it might effect the fluidity of your swing, with out it.

Duck, I missed the systainer talk…I am a rookie to these things…so I for one am looking forward to your YouTube. Are your going to wear that evening dress?

Congratulations DT, on your saw acquisition. Ebay can be good or bad….one has to watch for the scams. I have been selling and buying (mostly buying ) for a long time, but selling is where you really have to watch yourself.
I have not seen that high shipping scam in a while, it may still be a thing, but I just haven't run across it. Right now I am selling the promotional things that I got from Camera Companies when we had our Camera Store. They are selling the best right now. I used to get ad credit and could purchase logo items through the Camera Compainies themselves. I bought a lot of Zippo lighters way back in the day. Zippo has a huge following and sell really fast. So I bought all these lights and was going to store them for future endeavors. They are selling right now for around 35- 55.00 each. I had about 25 of them.  I had an employee that was always full of advice about your health and everything in general. She threw them away because smoking was bad for you. I fired her as soon as I found out they were gone. I had a few left which I sold the last one this week….


----------



## DevinT

> I fired her as soon as I found out they were gone. I had a few left which I sold the last one this week


I'd have done the same. Zippos are iconic. I am sure I have a few in storage. They make fire-pure and simple, and they do it well (whether you smoke or not). There is a shop in the next town over that has hundreds upon hundreds of zippos. Now you're making me want to go pick one up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Makes ya sick don't it. LOL


----------



## moke

Gunny,
I still have not tried the Gold solder yet….I have one of those soldering iron with adjustable heat….hotter or cooler is best for Gold. I am taking a cautious approach to this 25.00 worth of gold solder is not a lot!
Should I just practice on wire?
Thanks…


----------



## moke

DT, I have a bunch of this stuff that I have squirreled away….I have a very good short term memory, always have…I taught myself to memorize an entire wedding parties first names. But my long term memory is terrible, I am going through this stuff and it just like I am seeing it for the first time…it's a little disconcerting. I just found some Canon Leatherman type tools…..and belt buckles…big and guady inmy mind but looks like they are worth some money…
This is very much like Xmas….

Can you tell me why Narex? I have never had good chisels….


----------



## DevinT

> Can you tell me why Narex? I have never had good chisels….


A good chisel comes with a pre-lapped back that you don't have to flatten before use.

An even better chisel comes with a slight hollow ground on the back to make lapping much easier and faster in the off-chance should you ever have to do this yourself (for example, if you damage the chisel) despite the fact that most good chisels that come with hollows have already been lapped flat for you.

As for "why Narex" I like to keep to a few good brands. I already have a Narex burnishing rod for restoring the bur on my Veritas card scraper, and so I thought if I was going to buy new chisels, I would increase the number of Narex tools I have from one to more-than-one.

The other brands I am loyal to are Starrett and Lee Valley. Nothing against Lie Nielsen, I just don't own anything from them, meanwhile I have loads of Veritas and Starrett stuff. The general basis here is, if a company I already am invested in makes something I am looking for, I will usually (unless it is exorbitantly expensive) invest in brand loyalty.

I don't think Starrett made chisels.

Looked now for the first time to see if Veritas chisels exist. Looks like they do and they even come with PM-V11 steel. A whole set will cost you $565, but I don't need a full set, just 1/4 ($88), 1/2 ($92), 3/4 ($100), and 1 inch ($104) for a total of $384 .

Let's see, Narex on the other hand would cost me … $49.50 for all 4 chisels (1/4, 1/2, 3/4, 1).

Now, consider the set that I would be replacing from Buck Bros …

$9.98 for the 1/4 inch Buck Bros chisel

$27.98 for the 1/2, 3/4, and 1 inch Buck Bros chisel set

So the 4 individual Buck Bros chisels only set me back $37.96

So even the cheap Narex on Lee Valley's website look to be a step up from the Buck Bros if price is anything to consider, but I am going off of reputation-I've heard Narex is decent (I believe I heard they have hollows on their backs).

I don't think I'm ready to plunk down almost $400 to replace my chisels with PM-V11 Veritas ones (but glad to know that I can and the option is there), and to be honest, the Buck Bros are actually more than quite decent (*cough* perhaps famous last words … we'll see how well they hold an edge when I sharpen them up since I just got them back from the neighbor; they were practically unused when I lent them to her).


----------



## splintergroup

I bought the full set of Narex from LV a year or so back. These are the dark wood handles with the silver caps (I think Narex makes a variety of quality levels).

Overall I'm very satisfied, the backs are flattened (not hollowed) and were sharpened to a reasonable level.
They were covered with some stubborn protective coating and I used my go-to carb cleaner to get it all off, but that also took the black "chisel width" printing right off the steel. Oh well.

The ones I used the most have held their edge very well.

I have a few of the LV PM-V11's which I really like but they are $$$.

Each chisel had a plastic tip guard which doubled as a peg board hanger for retail display.
Great thing about LV is some one (probably a new guy) in shipping placed the set loose in a box with a tossed in wad of packing paper. The box arrived with a hole in one end and 4 missing chisels. LV sent replacements immediately, no need to return the lot, etc.


----------



## moke

I guess I thought they would be more….I don't think I could justify 400.00 chisels either, but 50.00 is totally reasonable! Thank You!


----------



## moke

Thanks Splinter….It's been while since I ordered from Lee Valley….
Right now I'm using a set of those vandium chisels from Aldis that were all the rage a few years ago…..they are ok, but I have to sharpen them a lot, but I have 3 sets, so I just rotate them. They work, just always wanted a good set.


----------



## DevinT

I'll be honest though … something about those Buck Bros handles tickles the nostalgia in me. Growing up, I loved those style handles.


----------



## pottz

> WOOHOO!!!
> 
> SCORE!
> 
> I had been watching a Roubo frame saw on eBay for *months* but was not buying it because the seller had set a price of $49 but had shipping cost set at over $200. I had contacted the seller last year to find out what that was about and they said they could not lower the shipping costs (did not give a reason).
> 
> Well, I was browsing my watch list looking for something else and as I was scrolling, saw the same old $49 BIN price but this time the shipping was only $15.
> 
> I *pounced*
> 
> YES!
> 
> I have a Roubo frame saw on the way. Oh me oh my, I am beside myself.
> 
> Probably going to have to swear-off eBay for a while now if the spouse were to add up this month's eBay purchases. Was not expecting that saw to drop like that.
> 
> - DevinT


did they really think someone was going to pay a 200 shipping cost ? makes you wonder what the hell people think.


----------



## moke

> WOOHOO!!!
> 
> SCORE!
> 
> I had been watching a Roubo frame saw on eBay for *months* but was not buying it because the seller had set a price of $49 but had shipping cost set at over $200. I had contacted the seller last year to find out what that was about and they said they could not lower the shipping costs (did not give a reason).
> 
> Well, I was browsing my watch list looking for something else and as I was scrolling, saw the same old $49 BIN price but this time the shipping was only $15.
> 
> I *pounced*
> 
> YES!
> 
> I have a Roubo frame saw on the way. Oh me oh my, I am beside myself.
> 
> Probably going to have to swear-off eBay for a while now if the spouse were to add up this month's eBay purchases. Was not expecting that saw to drop like that.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> did they really think someone was going to pay a 200 shipping cost ? makes you wonder what the hell people think.
> 
> - pottz


They are hoping you just don't notice until after you place the order and pay pal it….then it's too late


----------



## DevinT

Here's what I understand of the current eBay situation that causes a seller to do this (charge $49 for an item but $210 for shipping).

If the buyer asks for a refund, only the item price is returned-seller keeps the shipping gains.

This jives with the messages I exchanged with the seller (reproduced below)

From me to the seller some time last year:



> Looks like you've got a Ruobo style frame saw for resawing. I am in need of one. The price is good. Is it usable? And is shipping really $210?


Seller's response:



> Thanks for the info about the Ruobo frame saw. I watched a few YouTube videos entitled "RWW 151 Roubo Resaw Frame Saw in Action" and "How To Build A Roubo Style Frame Saw BlackBurn Tools Kit".
> My saw is pretty much a wall hanger.
> As for the ridiculous shipping, I can't seem to make it any lower unless I disassemble the saw and send it in a smaller box.
> My saw is pretty solid but after I saw the operation of the saw on YouTube, I just don't think it is up to the job.
> The BlackBurn Tools Kit that was in the second video looks like a good way to go to me. It also has a much wider blade.
> Hope this all helps.


*EDIT:* I didn't respond to that message, and 9 days later he offered a 20% discount, to which I did not bite on (20% off of $49.95 making it $39.95, but still $210 shipping cost; of course I wasn't going to bite on that considering in his last e-mail he basically called it "art"). That was almost 5 months ago. Patience pays-off. He eventually lowered the shipping and that was all I needed.

When I saw the shipping had dropped to $15 today, I jumped for the chance to own a Roubo for $70 out-the-door.

I guess he just needed some time to realize that his wall hanger wasn't going to sell for ~$265 in the off chance someone bought it without first inquiring (like I did) to find out that it's not usable in the seller's opinion.

Even if it is just a wall hanger, I'll take it. However, I suspect that I might be able to fix it. I have a jointer and saw vise, all I need is a good file (assuming nothing needs to be reset). I'll have to see what condition the frame is in.

At the very least, having one that I can hold in my hands will also allow me to examine its structure to recreate it.

*SECOND EDIT:* What if this is actually the real deal? What are the odds that this is an actual tool from the man himself (Roubo)?

*THIRD EDIT:* The Roubo frame saw I purchased has square steel nuts, which places it around late 19th through mid 20th century; whereas Roubo lived into the late 18th century, pre-dating the invention of square steel nuts by at least 50 years. However, suffice it to say that it looks like I just became the owner of a Roubo style frame saw that could be 75 to 150 years old. Can't wait for it to arrive so we can all examine it together (the seller's pictures were dark, grainy, and blurry at best).


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I guess I thought they would be more….I don t think I could justify 400.00 chisels either, but 50.00 is totally reasonable! Thank You!
> 
> - moke


They do more expensive ones - the Narex Richter that everyone seems to rave about, but the standard chisels take and hold an edge well. Very good for what they cost.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny,
> I still have not tried the Gold solder yet….I have one of those soldering iron with adjustable heat….hotter or cooler is best for Gold. I am taking a cautious approach to this 25.00 worth of gold solder is not a lot!
> Should I just practice on wire?
> Thanks…
> 
> - moke


About the same. I never adjust the temp, just change the tip. This way no regular solder gets mixed in. Typicality I use gold solder for machine repairs. Normal electric cord ends and such just regular solder


----------



## moke

> Gunny,
> I still have not tried the Gold solder yet….I have one of those soldering iron with adjustable heat….hotter or cooler is best for Gold. I am taking a cautious approach to this 25.00 worth of gold solder is not a lot!
> Should I just practice on wire?
> Thanks…
> 
> - moke
> 
> About the same. I never adjust the temp, just change the tip. This way no regular solder gets mixed in. Typicality I use gold solder for machine repairs. Normal electric cord ends and such just regular solder
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thank you….


----------



## bandit571

You all be good out there…if not, be careful…and if'n you can't be careful…Don't name it after me..

There was a style of "Parking" that you couldn't get a parking ticket from…DAMHIKT…

"I found my thrill…on Blue Berry Hill.."


----------



## splintergroup

> You all be good out there…if not, be careful…and if n you can t be careful…Don t name it after me..
> 
> There was a style of "Parking" that you couldn t get a parking ticket from…DAMHIKT…
> 
> "I found my thrill…on Blue Berry Hill.."
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## DevinT

Update: I checked out the listing on the saw I bought and it looks like the seller simply changed tactics. He lowered the cost of shipping from $210 to $15 because he is going to disassemble it prior to shipping. That's fine. Makes it easier for me to inspect it upon reassembly. The mere fact that it can be disassembled is actually awesome-confirming to me that it was built before the days of wood glue (that the rusted over square steel nuts are not just for show-oh crap … I just realized I don't have a square nut driver for my bit brace yet … or do I? now I have to go check and if I don't have one, acquire one … what better way to reassemble it than with a period specific tool, eh?)


----------



## bandit571

That is why they made the 12 point sockets….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Smokin' Moke's is out posting the Garage. )


----------



## DevinT

*Topa*, Sweet!

*bandit* 12-point? wait a minute … hold the phone!

/me digs in to find out a 12-point socket can handle a square nut

Hmmm … folks say if the nut is tight you can accidentally end up rounding it off.

Think I might be better off acquiring the vintage brace bit for the task (need to get the saw in the mail first before I can assess what size driver to get)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Devin* The fit of the socket or wrench is key to rounding off the corners. Too much "horsepower" can be a factor too ) One time I had an apprentice telling me the 3/8" lag bolts he was mounting equipment with were defective. They were breaking when he tightened them. He was using a 3/8" ratchet. I tried one and it didn't break off. I told him to back off on his "horsepower" or I would get him a 1/4" ratchet to save the lag bolts )))))))


----------



## moke

> Smokin Moke s is out posting the Garage. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


?


----------



## DevinT

> Smokin Moke s is out posting the Garage. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ?
> 
> - moke


Post rate comparison between Gunny's Garage appears to be a meaningful metric somewhere


----------



## moke

For all the diversity of folks on here….anybody upset that Tom Brady is retiring? I never thought that I would care, but it kind of signifies the end of an era….and all of us getting older. Whether you liked him or not, I thought he was kinda fun to watch. I guess everything is constantly moving through time and he was 44 yo. I personally can not imagine what it is like to have 300+ lineman fall on you….

Duckie…this is Football…American Football….not that thing they play down under….


----------



## DeCe40

Kind of surprised he did retire. He said before he was gonna play until he was 46. Guess getting beat up every Sunday starts to hurt more every year.


----------



## pottz

> Smokin Moke s is out posting the Garage. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah and i know why ;-) do you bob ?


----------



## moke

Bob, I really meant for this to be another place, not to replace or out post. I asked Gunny if he cared before I did it. I want to respectful of the garage…it's still a good place, just not for me…..I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## moke

Devin or whomever, 
Forgive my ignorance, what is a chip chisel?
That's my last chisel question, I just never have worked with hand tools….Chisels, some planes, and spokeshaves are all I'm really interested in…..Although I do have a nice set of brace and bits that was my Gpa's


----------



## moke

DeCee-I was surprised that it sounds like Gronk is going to play on…I don't get that….What say you?


----------



## DeCe40

Yea Brady drug Gronk out of retirement then retires. I think that bro mance faded out between those 2.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> For all the diversity of folks on here….anybody upset that Tom Brady is retiring? I never thought that I would care, but it kind of signifies the end of an era….and all of us getting older. Whether you liked him or not, I thought he was kinda fun to watch. I guess everything is constantly moving through time and he was 44 yo. I personally can not imagine what it is like to have 300+ lineman fall on you….
> 
> Duckie…this is Football…American Football….not that thing they play down under….
> 
> - moke


I liked Tom Brady. Not many have the discipline it takes to accomplish what he did. Not much of a football fan. It's like watching oil based paint dry.


----------



## moke

Spot on CW-
I think because his long tenure, there are few records he doesn't hold…..


----------



## pottz

hey not a football fan but our L.A.RAMS are in the super bowl,and i love the commercials so ill be watching the game.funny thing i get in our company pool every year and ive won the final twice and gotten quarters a few times.really pisses the die hard fans off.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> hey not a football fan but our L.A.RAMS are in the super bowl,and i love the commercials so ill be watching the game.funny thing i get in our company pool every year and ive won the final twice and gotten quarters a few times.really pisses the die hard fans off.
> 
> - pottz


Ah yes the real reason people think football is great, betting. Lol.

I have no emotional attachment to any team so when it takes 3-4 hours to play out 25 minutes of actual action, it bores me to death. Not to mention there equipment failures, and it's incredibly unhealthy.

Ok off my football bashing soapbox. Lol.


----------



## moke

I've been on both sides of the fence…..In Iowa, we root for college teams, so I am really a college football fan. When the whole kneeling thing came about, me being in Law enforcement, I was not a fan…..I didn't watch a NFL game for three years. I had a couple of NFL things, a tshirt a hat and stocking cap. I burned them. I did not want a garbage man to wear them. After I retired, I was bored on Sundays and went back to watching some. I still think that the NFL itself has issues, now in the last week even more so. 
As for as boring goes, my father was in the Minor baseball leagues. So I grew up with all things baseball….there are few sports much more boring to watch than baseball. By comparison, football has more "action".


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bob, I really meant for this to be another place, not to replace or out post. I asked Gunny if he cared before I did it. I want to respectful of the garage…it s still a good place, just not for me…..I ll just leave it at that.
> 
> - moke


Like any forum it has a beginning, a lifetime, and possibly an ending. At the time in March 2021 we had been closed down 2 times. It filled a need.

for anyone wondering, nope have zero issues. Am enjoying both threads.


----------



## DeCe40

Football is at the bottom of the list for me. I rather watch hockey Instead of football.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Smokin Moke s is out posting the Garage. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ?
> 
> - moke


Just intended as a facetious compliment. Of course, the pun was intended, *Moke'S* *Smok*in hot thread ;-) It may be a little more bewildering than *DuckSpeak*, eh? ))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Smokin Moke s is out posting the Garage. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah and i know why ;-) do you bob ?
> 
> - pottz


Tighter focus. )


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Gunny,
> ....I have one of those *soldering iron with adjustable heat*....hotter or cooler is best for Gold. I am taking a cautious approach to this 25.00 worth of gold solder is not a lot!
> - moke


*Ryobi*???


> ...I taught myself to memorize an entire wedding parties first names….
> - moke


Hell, I had trouble just remembering the wife's name,








I vaguely remember, the priest refused to marry us until the best man and I cleaned up all our empty tinnies in front of the church, when we parked ourselves early to wait for the "bridal carriage".

Remember my pickup line when we were introduced by a mutual friend… My first words were, *"Can you cook?"*, her reply was, *"Err, errr, errr, yes"* (meekly), to which I replied, *"Great, you can come around and cook dinner for me tonight"*... and she did.

Never figured out why she left me.

*mokey*, you may appreciate this. Still got that "Clack"... 








it refused to take *sideways* photos no matter how hard one tried… maybe I'm a long lost cousin.


> For all the diversity of folks on here….anybody upset that Tom Brady is retiring…?...
> 
> ...Duckie…this is Football…American Football….not that thing they play down under….
> - moke


Thought he was the brother of *Johny Walker*... then I realised there was no *"n"* in his surname.

We play what you *Yankees* call *aerial footbal*! We soar with the eagles and actually use feet (metric of course) on the ball… something hinted at by the name of the sport, and we don't wear your *girlie corsets* and *padding* under our shorts… long pants don't miraculously turn your yobos into men. While we don't protect our heads or hide our faces from the law by wearing helmets, at least all our players can string a couple of meaningful words together.

FAIW… *Tom* was a legend, however, you don't need an *Aussie son of a Hungarian fern cutter* to convince you of that… yes, I knew him and probably watched more *NFL* games that the entire *Philistine Yankeeland* population of *AFL Football*!... before *yazall* yell in a chorus… I watched, not necessarily enjoyed… don't tell me you drink to look forward to the hangover in the morning.


> ... Forgive my ignorance, what is a chip chisel?
> - moke


Made for cutting through thick layers of *Peri-Peri salt*...


----------



## moke

> Smokin Moke s is out posting the Garage. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah and i know why ;-) do you bob ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Tighter focus. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I was confused I thought u were saying I was posting in the garage…...I didn't think I did, but I was doing about three things at once and lord knows I can barely do one…...sorry..


----------



## moke

Lordy Duckster… where do I start? I do have the Ryobi soldering iron and have never actually used it. I have several tips so I will dedicated one to gold solder.

I want to congratulate you on not wearing your typical hose dress to ur wedding…..u looked good… combed ur hair, shaved….showered? Having a little vino and holding your camera. I can not tell you how many cameras I have seen, worked on, or used…..15 to 30 a day for 43 years…....in my whole life I never saw a Clack.

Isn't it Aussie football where the little dude acting as an official…..goosesteps out from a British guard shack and announces the other team has scored…..does he drink in the guard shack?

Thanks for clarifying the intent of a chip chisel!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For all the diversity of folks on here….anybody upset that Tom Brady is retiring? I never thought that I would care, but it kind of signifies the end of an era….and all of us getting older. Whether you liked him or not, I thought he was kinda fun to watch. I guess everything is constantly moving through time and he was 44 yo. I personally can not imagine what it is like to have 300+ lineman fall on you….
> 
> Duckie…this is Football…American Football….not that thing they play down under….
> 
> - moke
> 
> I liked Tom Brady. Not many have the discipline it takes to accomplish what he did. Not much of a football fan. It's like watching oil based paint dry.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I'm a semi-fan. I'm semi-interested if there isn't something better to do. I used to run a shooting match that usually landed on Super Bowl Sunday. It was popular, usually 2 relays. About 30 shooters. Too many for 1 relay on the shooting line. A few came up from Oregon and from the Vancouver, Canada area. SWMBO did my scoring. She was amazing. She could score targets and post scores faster than they could shoot ;-) Anyways, she named that match the *"Stupid Sunday Match"* ))))))))) She associates football with violence.

I'm fairly sure Tom Brady decided to go out at the top of his game. He is lucky to not have suffered a significant injury at 44. I do not recall which game, probably a playoff or maybe the *"Stupid Sunday Bowl."* The Patriots and Tom were a disappointment using an underinflated football for a passing play. They explained why under-inflated balls are better for passing. It sort of reminded me of all the people caught cheating that were at the top in shooting sports. A friend who made a compound bow for target shooting quit because the people who won most of the local tournaments cheated. One of the archery manufacturers visited him to see how he improved his compound bow in the early days of higher-performing bows. He was the only guy I ever knew who was the master of all trades. Anything he decided to do he studied how to get it right and had the capabilities to do it.

That cheating episode reminds me of a nephew who was the national champion of Hound n' Hare cross country motorcycle races one year. He should have been many times but the American Motorcycle Association would not do anything about videos of cheaters cutting the courses. The courses are usually 25 miles out cross country, back through the starting area, 25 miles out the other side, and back to the finish line. The course is usually about 100 miles round trip. When Brian got married his bride did not want him racing, so he quit. Mitsubishi offered him a job in product development. He took it and all the other riders wondered why he was offered that position )) His own team members had to cheat to beat him. My BIL told me when Brian was learning to ride he had no hesitation. His older brother had minor hesitations. When they competed in local races Brian always won. His older brother came in somewhere between 2nd and 5th out of 25 to as many as 100 riders. Anyway, the top player holding most records getting caught cheating was not only disappointing, it makes one wonder how much it happens. When the Seattle Seahawks played their first Super Bowl against the Pittsburgh Steelers, the name should have been changed to *Stealers*. The refs were so one-sided it was so obvious even some *Stealers* fans admitted Seahawks won ;((((

That reminds me of a nationally competitive small-bore shooter who went back east to shoot a National Championship. He won. In the results, his name was not mentioned as the winner. They just listed the scores. I have known shooters who went back east to championships and met the same fate. A geographical bias, I guess. Anyways, at one of my matches, my grandson placed second in a 20 shot small-bore match when he was 12 years old. 3rd place was a nationally competitive shooter )))

Brian's job in product development required him to fly to Japan to test ride developments n the motorcycles. The track was in the area of the magnitude 9 earthquake that hit Japan in 2011. The tsunami killed 2 or 3 of Mitsubishi's test riders. Luckily he was home in California that day. He quit when their kids started school. Being from small towns in Idaho they did not want their kids going to school and dealing with California. A guy I went to school with returned home from Denver when he discovered what their schools were like for his kids too. Anyways, too much rambling )


----------



## moke

I guess a semi fan would describe me too…..I have it on in the shop on Sundays. My brother is a Packers fan, huge Packers fan. I follow them enough to be able to converse with him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I started as a Viking fan in the 1960s. Two reasons, I'm 1/4 Viking ) and Fran Tarkenton was the most exciting, imaginative quarterback in the game.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin or whomever,
> Forgive my ignorance, what is a chip chisel?
> That s my last chisel question, I just never have worked with hand tools….Chisels, some planes, and spokeshaves are all I m really interested in…..Although I do have a nice set of brace and bits that was my Gpa s
> 
> - moke


A "chip chisel" or more formally a "chip carving chisel" like this one (pictured below):










Or this one (pictured below):










Are for triangle and pattern carving. Lee Valley used to sell one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A "chip chisel" or more formally a "chip carving chisel" like "this
> - DevinT


Formally?? Did they get divorced or something? Maybe spending a year dead for tax purposes??


----------



## DevinT

Maybe.

Meanwhile, I can't understand a word this guy is saying, but I don't need to know what he is saying to be extremely impressed with his hand skill with chisels …

See how he uses the chip chisel in this video …


----------



## bandit571

Chisel work today..









Result?









and..









One corner done…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... After I retired, I was bored on Sundays and went back to watching some…
> - moke


Didn't you have a *workshop* back then?



> ... *"in my whole life I never saw a Clack"*...
> - moke


You decide whether to cuss me or thank me as you have now and you'll never be able to utter those words again… for the rest of your life… and longer.


> Isn t it Aussie football where the little dude acting as an official…..goosesteps out from a British guard shack and announces the other team has scored…..does he drink in the guard shack?
> - moke


Not in *our game*, it's fast moving with plenty of scores. That poor official bugger wouldn't get a chance to retreat into his shack and wouldn't ever get to taste any vino.

I think you're referring to the game of *soccer*... which is an altercation with SWMBO… but it should be called *sockhim*!


> I m a *semi*-fan….
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Never played or even seen a game of *semi*... though many years ago I drove a *semi* and nearly crashed it. Did manage to crunch a few gears.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Never played or even seen a game of *semi*... though many years ago I drove a *semi* and nearly crashed it. Did manage to crunch a few gears.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I played most sports as a *semi*; aka, [email protected]$$ player ))))))))) IMO, most players are *semi* players ))))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A classmate was the state wrestling champ in our senior year. He was in the finals at least 3, maybe 4 years. I was less than *semi*. Not even good practice, probably a 5% player ))))))


----------



## 987Ron

Of to see the Wizard this am. Hip removal and replacement day. New tool in the old body machine. Be at the Butcher Shop at 7 am then who knows when what happens. Suppose to be home Sat. sometime. 
Will catch up with all on Sunday or Monday maybe. Dr. promised to show me his drill.

Have a great day.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I can't understand a word this guy is saying…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


*pottzy* would say he's easier to understand than some ducks.

*Mokey* another take on my chip chisel...

I hear if I dig deep enough I'll finish up (down) in China.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I was less than *semi*. Not even good practice, probably a 5% player ))))))
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I was more than *semi*, couldn't play for nuts, but the opposition couldn't see around me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Of to see the Wizard this am. Hip removal and replacement day. New tool in the old body machine. Be at the Butcher Shop at 7 am then who knows when what happens. Suppose to be home Sat. sometime.
> Will catch up with all on Sunday or Monday maybe. Dr. promised to show me his drill.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron


Good luck *987*... when they get out the drafting pen, make sure they get the blueprint right and mark the correct hip. If the pull out an *IKEA allen key* run like hell!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I want to congratulate you on not wearing your typical hose dress to ur wedding..
> - moke
> 
> Duck, I missed the systainer talk…
> - moke


Was planning an unsober weekend, however, I thought I couldn't deprive you of another dose of that animal nightie 


  






under the guise of some *'tainer* prattle..


----------



## pottz

> hey not a football fan but our L.A.RAMS are in the super bowl,and i love the commercials so ill be watching the game.funny thing i get in our company pool every year and ive won the final twice and gotten quarters a few times.really pisses the die hard fans off.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ah yes the real reason people think football is great, betting. Lol.
> 
> I have no emotional attachment to any team so when it takes 3-4 hours to play out 25 minutes of actual action, it bores me to death. Not to mention there equipment failures, and it's incredibly unhealthy.
> 
> Ok off my football bashing soapbox. Lol.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


exactly, so little action for so much time.and then they need a week to get rested for the next game.hell put those guys on skates and play a hockey game,and there's no weeks rest.


----------



## BurlyBob

987Ron, here's hoping for great success with your surgery.


----------



## splintergroup

> I have no emotional attachment to any team so when it takes 3-4 hours to play out 25 minutes of actual action, it bores me to death. Not to mention there equipment failures, and it's incredibly unhealthy.
> 
> Ok off my football bashing soapbox. Lol.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Reminds me of George Carlin comparing football to baseball:

*Baseball is different from any other sport, very different. For instance, in most sports you score points or goals; in baseball you score runs. In most sports the ball, or object, is put in play by the offensive team; in baseball the defensive team puts the ball in play, and only the defense is allowed to touch the ball. In fact, in baseball if an offensive player touches the ball intentionally, he's out; sometimes unintentionally, he's out.

Also: in football,basketball, soccer, volleyball, and all sports played with a ball, you score with the ball and in baseball the ball prevents you from scoring.

In most sports the team is run by a coach; in baseball the team is run by a manager. And only in baseball does the manager or coach wear the same clothing the players do. If you'd ever seen John Madden in his Oakland Raiders uniform,you'd know the reason for this custom.

Now, I've mentioned football. Baseball & football are the two most popular spectator sports in this country. And as such, it seems they ought to be able to tell us something about ourselves and our values.

I enjoy comparing baseball and football:

Baseball is a nineteenth-century pastoral game.
Football is a twentieth-century technological struggle.

Baseball is played on a diamond, in a park.The baseball park!
Football is played on a gridiron, in a stadium, sometimes called Soldier Field or War Memorial Stadium.

Baseball begins in the spring, the season of new life.
Football begins in the fall, when everything's dying.

In football you wear a helmet.
In baseball you wear a cap.

Football is concerned with downs - what down is it?
Baseball is concerned with ups - who's up?

In football you receive a penalty.
In baseball you make an error.

In football the specialist comes in to kick.
In baseball the specialist comes in to relieve somebody.

Football has hitting, clipping, spearing, piling on, personal fouls, late hitting and unnecessary roughness.
Baseball has the sacrifice.

Football is played in any kind of weather: rain, snow, sleet, hail, fog…
In baseball, if it rains, we don't go out to play.

Baseball has the seventh inning stretch.
Football has the two minute warning.

Baseball has no time limit: we don't know when it's gonna end - might have extra innings.
Football is rigidly timed, and it will end even if we've got to go to sudden death.

In baseball, during the game, in the stands, there's kind of a picnic feeling; emotions may run high or low, but there's not too much unpleasantness.
In football, during the game in the stands, you can be sure that at least twenty-seven times you're capable of taking the life of a fellow human being.

And finally, the objectives of the two games are completely different:

In football the object is for the quarterback, also known as the field general, to be on target with his aerial assault, riddling the defense by hitting his receivers with deadly accuracy in spite of the blitz, even if he has to use shotgun. With short bullet passes and long bombs, he marches his troops into enemy territory, balancing this aerial assault with a sustained ground attack that punches holes in the forward wall of the enemy's defensive line.

In baseball the object is to go home! And to be safe! - I hope I'll be safe at home!*


----------



## bandit571

^ true dat…


----------



## moke

First off-best of luck to our brother in arms in his surgery. I am sure he is in recovery by now and already on the mend…..Best of luck Ron

DT- Thanks for clearing that up….I really have no interest in carving…..when I think of me carving, I picture myself with a carving chisel protruding from my body some where…..lol

Splinter…that is good! I am waiting to see that table, with oil or stain, whatever you are going to make the grain pop…That will be cool! Very creative.

Petey-have you scheduled your hernia operation yet, or have you moved the table…LOL That is going to be the center piece of any patio…you never did say…what is the seating going to be?

Pottzy-CW--The problem with any TV sport now days, is that the athletes command such a high wage, there needs to be a commercial every 10 seconds at a million per spot, and most of what we see is the ads…..It is not that the sport isn't that slow, but it is compounded by commericals….I really like to go to the local hockey team games…..they are just kids….16 to 20 but they play hard and it is very entertaining and the only commercial occurs as signs around the arena and during their breaks. You would think growing up in this "tundra" I would be well versed at hockey, but I am not, it's pretty new to me…I still need to learn the penalties and finer strategies

Thanks to all of you for making this Post a success….I think we are all having fun and me…I'm learning every day!


----------



## moke

Duck--I need to give you your own reply all on your own. First of all, thanks for donning the uniform and making me my own little youtube of the electric carving tool. I am truly honored…

Now--the house dress will hitherforth (is that a word?) be referred to as "THE uniform"....it is obviously your "go to" outfit for youtube's. I do enjoy the socks/boot combination. I wonder though….would it be more prudent to not wear matching socks? And much unlike your ancestors in Scotland, I am hoping you have knickers on under your kilt. Maybe, keep that secret to yourself…... Don't they refer to the pattern of a Kilt as a Tartar? With each pattern being unique to that "clan"? I believe this is your tartar for the "Clan Festool".

I enjoyed the systainer youtube. It was very informative….I will be using the bessey clamp idea….but I have the jet clamps, so I will have to adapt. Just when I think I have more crap than anyone in Iowa and the neighboring states, I watch your youtubes and I feel like an amateur again. I have started dedicating my systainer stacks…..I have completed my sanding stack, with a tall tstak stack to accompany the festool and now I am beginning to work on a router stack….. 2 bit containers, 1 for a plunge, and soon to add at least one mini router container. All on the rollers. It is just nice to roll them to where you need them and have all you need right there. The difference between my systainers and yours, only a few of mine actually contain festools….

Keep those youtubes coming…. they are awesome

Oh I forgot….what's an Uhru?


----------



## DevinT

> what's an Uhru?


A company that makes USB accessories for computers such as gaming mice and condenser microphones.

That's my best guess without context.


----------



## moke

CW-I was just watching ESPN talk show…they said that Tom Brady was drafted 198th out of College! Not a bad investment


----------



## moke

> what's an Uhru?
> 
> A company that makes USB accessories for computers such as gaming mice and condenser microphones.
> 
> That s my best guess without context.
> 
> - DevinT


It appeared to be like a way of saying goodbye or similar….I think


----------



## moke

Bob--I have a Delta 1200cfm Dust Collector…..I had to put it on 30 amp breaker. Can I put it on an "Alexa" outlet…
Does it draw too much for that…


----------



## pottz

> I have no emotional attachment to any team so when it takes 3-4 hours to play out 25 minutes of actual action, it bores me to death. Not to mention there equipment failures, and it's incredibly unhealthy.
> 
> Ok off my football bashing soapbox. Lol.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Reminds me of George Carlin comparing football to baseball:
> 
> *Baseball is different from any other sport, very different. For instance, in most sports you score points or goals; in baseball you score runs. In most sports the ball, or object, is put in play by the offensive team; in baseball the defensive team puts the ball in play, and only the defense is allowed to touch the ball. In fact, in baseball if an offensive player touches the ball intentionally, he s out; sometimes unintentionally, he s out.
> 
> Also: in football,basketball, soccer, volleyball, and all sports played with a ball, you score with the ball and in baseball the ball prevents you from scoring.
> 
> In most sports the team is run by a coach; in baseball the team is run by a manager. And only in baseball does the manager or coach wear the same clothing the players do. If you d ever seen John Madden in his Oakland Raiders uniform,you d know the reason for this custom.
> 
> Now, I ve mentioned football. Baseball & football are the two most popular spectator sports in this country. And as such, it seems they ought to be able to tell us something about ourselves and our values.
> 
> I enjoy comparing baseball and football:
> 
> Baseball is a nineteenth-century pastoral game.
> Football is a twentieth-century technological struggle.
> 
> Baseball is played on a diamond, in a park.The baseball park!
> Football is played on a gridiron, in a stadium, sometimes called Soldier Field or War Memorial Stadium.
> 
> Baseball begins in the spring, the season of new life.
> Football begins in the fall, when everything s dying.
> 
> In football you wear a helmet.
> In baseball you wear a cap.
> 
> Football is concerned with downs - what down is it?
> Baseball is concerned with ups - who s up?
> 
> In football you receive a penalty.
> In baseball you make an error.
> 
> In football the specialist comes in to kick.
> In baseball the specialist comes in to relieve somebody.
> 
> Football has hitting, clipping, spearing, piling on, personal fouls, late hitting and unnecessary roughness.
> Baseball has the sacrifice.
> 
> Football is played in any kind of weather: rain, snow, sleet, hail, fog…
> In baseball, if it rains, we don t go out to play.
> 
> Baseball has the seventh inning stretch.
> Football has the two minute warning.
> 
> Baseball has no time limit: we don t know when it s gonna end - might have extra innings.
> Football is rigidly timed, and it will end even if we ve got to go to sudden death.
> 
> In baseball, during the game, in the stands, there s kind of a picnic feeling; emotions may run high or low, but there s not too much unpleasantness.
> In football, during the game in the stands, you can be sure that at least twenty-seven times you re capable of taking the life of a fellow human being.
> 
> And finally, the objectives of the two games are completely different:
> 
> In football the object is for the quarterback, also known as the field general, to be on target with his aerial assault, riddling the defense by hitting his receivers with deadly accuracy in spite of the blitz, even if he has to use shotgun. With short bullet passes and long bombs, he marches his troops into enemy territory, balancing this aerial assault with a sustained ground attack that punches holes in the forward wall of the enemy s defensive line.
> 
> In baseball the object is to go home! And to be safe! - I hope I ll be safe at home!*
> 
> - splintergroup


carlin was one of the best,a unique personality all his own.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> what's an Uhru?
> 
> A company that makes USB accessories for computers such as gaming mice and condenser microphones.
> 
> That s my best guess without context.
> 
> - DevinT


Gaming mice?? What free range all natural wasn't good enough?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob--I have a Delta 1200cfm Dust Collector…..I had to put it on 30 amp breaker. Can I put it on an "Alexa" outlet…
> Does it draw too much for that…
> 
> - moke


The code requires a 30 amp outlet when protected by a 30 amp breaker.


----------



## moke

> Bob--I have a Delta 1200cfm Dust Collector…..I had to put it on 30 amp breaker. Can I put it on an "Alexa" outlet…
> Does it draw too much for that…
> 
> - moke
> 
> The code requires a 30 amp outlet when protected by a 30 amp breaker.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thanks!


----------



## pottz

this happened last week where i work,rookie forklift driver.thats our yard foreman not the driver,i think he was busy changing his pants-lol.








destroyed a few thousand dollars worth of hardi siding.GM was not too happy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... best of luck to our brother in *arms* in his surgery…
> - moke


You been dipping into the sherry *moke*, I'm the lame duck with the dodgy *arm*... *987* is the trendy *hip* guy!


> ....I really have no interest in carving…..when I think of me carving, I picture myself with a carving chisel protruding from my body some where…..
> - moke


The closest I get to carving is the *roast chicken* for dinner… the family call me a *murdering cannibal*.


> .... Oh I forgot….what s an *Uhru*?
> - moke


Half way to the *Australian* aboriginal landmark,









*ULURU*!


> Bob--I have a Delta 1200cfm Dust Collector…..I had to put it on 30 amp breaker. Can I put it on an "Alexa" outlet…
> Does it draw too much for that…
> 
> - moke


I had my 2HP dusty under *Alexa*'s "control"... no problem turning on, but I couldn't scream loud enough (over the dusty's DB) for *Alexa* to respond… went back to IR remote control.
I wrote a blog about voice activation in the workshop, but to save you the effort, here is the pertinent extract hidden in the middle of that article,

*The only downside of this scenario was that I had to literally scream at Alexa, not cause she's dumb or can't understand English (though she is hard of hearing when I forget to put my teeth in), but the dusty is so loud it tends to deafen my voice. Sometimes she got so upset with my attitude that I had to repeat myself. Nevertheless, Alexa operates from a power point, so it could be brought closer. *


> ... Gaming mice?? What free range all natural wasn t good enough?
> - woodbutcherbynight












Beats *Duck Season*!


----------



## DevinT

My next-door neighbor did a lot of carving when he lived in Mongolia. He didn't bring any of his tools when he came to the states, but he has picked up a pretty substantial carving kit recently but he says he doesn't yet have any way to sharpen them up to his standards.

I hope to help with that. With any luck we can bring his carving tools up to snuff and he can show me some techniques in return and I can get into carving.


----------



## moke

Duckmeister- 
I never thought that Alexa could be deafened by her own noise…good point…but then again…I was trained in using a command presence voice…..will that work….it never did with anything else…

When signed off from the youtube about the systainers you said ,"UhRhu" that means we have a big rock here?

Pottzy, I could drive the loader that well!


----------



## DeCe40

Are those festool green socks you have on there Duck?

I prefer watching hockey before the other sports. Pottz the Kings are on a good run. Their last road trip they got 10 out of 12 points.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I never thought that Alexa could be deafened by her own noise…I was trained in using a command presence voice…..will that work…
> - moke


It's the dusty's decibells that deafen the *Shut down* command… you could always turn the dusty off manually so you can still get *Alexa* to hear the *off* command.
You need more than *Bene Gesserit* training to use *The Voice*! 


> Duckmeister-
> ... you said ,"UhRhu"....
> - moke


Not quite… I said *Ooo-Roo*... I've eradicated the possums in my roof, but yet to ward off the visiting kanga*roo*s in my back yard.


> Duckmeister-
> ... that means we have a *big rock* here?
> - moke


Yes, and I don't care how you pronounce it.



> Are those festool green socks you have on there Duck?
> 
> I prefer watching hockey before the other sports…
> - DeCe40


*Ryobi* fluro green… the heirloom *Fe$tool* ones are locked in a sealed *'tainer* with a combination lock.

Used to play hockey in my late teens… still have bad memories of the thugs I used to face… being the shortest guy in a bloodthirsty game, it was obvious whom all retribution was taken out on.


----------



## pottz

> Duckmeister-
> I never thought that Alexa could be deafened by her own noise…good point…but then again…I was trained in using a command presence voice…..will that work….it never did with anything else…
> 
> When signed off from the youtube about the systainers you said ,"UhRhu" that means we have a big rock here?
> 
> Pottzy, I could drive the loader that well!
> 
> - moke


a year 10 old could have with better sense !!!


----------



## moke

Duckman…whats wrong with a well intentioned kangaroo

And most times I deal with ice I end up in a cast!


----------



## pottz

wow 323 post since monday afternoon,mike id say youve got a hit.so you gonna do a meet and greet bud ? i just wanna touch your hand and get an autograph,and maybe a sign 8×10 glossy-lmao !!!!


----------



## pottz

so,how many here gonna watch the winter olympic's ? personally i love the winter sports. opening ceremony tonight! actually it's kind of boring spending what,an hour watching the athletes walk in.


----------



## moke

> wow 323 post since monday afternoon,mike id say youve got a hit.so you gonna do a meet and greet bud ? i just wanna touch your hand and get an autograph,and maybe a sign 8×10 glossy-lmao !!!!
> 
> - pottz


half of them was me!



> so,how many here gonna watch the winter olympic s ? personally i love the winter sports. opening ceremony tonight! actually it s kind of boring spending what,an hour watching the athletes walk in.
> 
> - pottz


I like to watch them too, but part of them is going to be on paramount+ or one of those new pay channels…nice way for them to get another dime from us…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I usually watch Olympics. They are on NBC here. The guide did not say what sports are on tonight. Did not matter, eyes decided I needed a nap )


> wow 323 post since monday afternoon,mike id say youve got a hit.so you gonna do a meet and greet bud ? i just wanna touch your hand and get an autograph,and maybe a sign 8×10 glossy-lmao !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> half of them was me!
> 
> - moke


 That proves it. The title should be *Smokin Moke's" )))))))))) Signed 8×10 glossy would be good


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob--I have a Delta 1200cfm Dust Collector…..I had to put it on 30 amp breaker. Can I put it on an "Alexa" outlet…
> Does it draw too much for that…
> 
> - moke
> 
> The code requires a 30 amp outlet when protected by a 30 amp breaker.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - moke


I got curious, a serious defect for me ;-) The *F*ull *L*oad *A*mps are 15. Looking at my Sq D motor data, single-phase motors at 120 volts consistently require a breaker twice the FLA to hold the starting current.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Not much for the Games. Why is it they feel the need to tell me some drama story about how the athlete overcame a toe fungus infection that lasted a month. Really? Like I care, I had a hangnail, and lived to tell about it I didn't make the 6 o clock news…. LOL


----------



## DeCe40

Don't watch much of the Olympics the schedule is all over the place. There all on the ducks time zonr


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duckman…whats wrong with a well intentioned kangaroo
> 
> - moke


They make great steaks… taste like chicken.

Squirrels are cute too… just ask the *Griswolds* at Christmas…


> ... I had a hangnail, and lived to tell about it I didn t make the 6 o clock news…. LOL
> - woodbutcherbynight


I got a hangnail that's not news worthy either,








However, when it plays a part in "a naked *duck* without his *nightie*" scenario,









*IT SHOULD BE!*


----------



## bandit571

^ TMI..

2 corners are done.
.








And, a 3rd one laid out..









"Back in my day…" 









THIS was usually how the "Shop" was set up…..


----------



## pottz

> Duckman…whats wrong with a well intentioned kangaroo
> 
> - moke
> 
> They make great steaks… taste like chicken.
> 
> Squirrels are cute too… just ask the *Griswolds* at Christmas…
> 
> ... I had a hangnail, and lived to tell about it I didn t make the 6 o clock news…. LOL
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I got a hangnail that s not news worthy either,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, when it plays a part in "a naked *duck* without his *nightie*" scenario,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IT SHOULD BE!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh man all i can think of is a naked duck running around the shop !!!!!!


----------



## moke

> Not much for the Games. Why is it they feel the need to tell me some drama story about how the athlete overcame a toe fungus infection that lasted a month. Really? Like I care, I had a hangnail, and lived to tell about it I didn t make the 6 o clock news…. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That is awesome Gunny and true!!!!!


----------



## moke

> Duckman…whats wrong with a well intentioned kangaroo
> 
> - moke
> 
> They make great steaks… taste like chicken.
> 
> Squirrels are cute too… just ask the *Griswolds* at Christmas…
> 
> ... I had a hangnail, and lived to tell about it I didn t make the 6 o clock news…. LOL
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I got a hangnail that s not news worthy either,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, when it plays a part in "a naked *duck* without his *nightie*" scenario,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IT SHOULD BE!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> oh man all i can think of is a naked duck running around the shop !!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


AHHHHHH--I might have thrown up a little…
you hanging up your kilt for the evening?
I see you have a Fein tool….I have a couple…I have one dedicated to detail sanding…..
Did you buy their systainer? Mine was one of the originals and not fixed to systainer compatibility. Been thinking about it but the original is bigger so the insert would not fit…..

Funny story, I was helping a guy out by teaching him some rudimentary things about woodworking…. I told him to use the Fein tool for the detail sander. He said ok, what brand is it? I said, its a Fein Tool….we had an Abbot and Costello thing going there for a for minutes. They are awesome BTW…..


----------



## 987Ron

Home with a new hip joint. Friday seemed like forever getting prepped and into and out of the surgery 7am at the hospital, paperwork, prep. Into surgery at 10:30 awake and in recovery by noon. Yes total anesthesia In my room by 2pm. Typical hospital wake you all night every 2 hrs, with something. Lots of drips, meds, etc. 
Today, breakfast, coffee, lots of instructions to do and not to do, therapy at 10 and discharged by 11:30, Home by 12:30. Doing pretty good getting around, better than I expected, walker for a few days, then cane. Monday Therapy starts with therapist coming to the house.

So all was a lot easier than I thought. Now to keep mending an get back to normal.

You, all of you have been great with your encouragement and wishes, meant alot. Thanks.

Promise to keep the mending reports brief if at all.

Must find a shop use for a walker with 2 wheels and an elevated potty seat. Storage rack, drying rack hmmm

Pottz Nurses like the story of the Gravy Boat. They were calling it that when I left. Some good nurses there. By the way those Gravy Boats are difficult to use without spilling when one leg is propped up laying on our back and IVs in the one hand. Only changed the sheets once and the hospital gown twice.

Hospital gown looked a lot like the Ducks attire.

Almost 3 and maybe a nap. Was a busy 30 hrs. start to finish.


----------



## moke

Awesome Ron…glad to here all went well. I had my hip because my hip died as a result of a car accident…called 
Avascular Necrosis… I have done everything I did before it happened…I was 40 and was ticked that it happened to me…Then I realized that if I had lived 100 years earlier, I would have been in wheelchair the rest of life, and probably in pain…so that sort of put it in prospective….modern medicine is awesome. I know it feels odd now, like it's out of joint or something, but that will pass soon. 
A walker with a potty?......Hey Duckie…we need that ….how handy would that be? I wonder if I could find a potty to fit in our systainer stack…..now that could be the beginning of a new invention!!!
Any way enough silliness…glad all went well.


----------



## EricFai

Happy to hear all went well Ron. Wishing you a speedy recovery and therapy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

glad to hear it went well Ron now listen and don't push it too hard :<))))))))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Good news Ron. You really need to cancel that triathlon you had planned in April though.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Good news!...


----------



## pottz

> Home with a new hip joint. Friday seemed like forever getting prepped and into and out of the surgery 7am at the hospital, paperwork, prep. Into surgery at 10:30 awake and in recovery by noon. Yes total anesthesia In my room by 2pm. Typical hospital wake you all night every 2 hrs, with something. Lots of drips, meds, etc.
> Today, breakfast, coffee, lots of instructions to do and not to do, therapy at 10 and discharged by 11:30, Home by 12:30. Doing pretty good getting around, better than I expected, walker for a few days, then cane. Monday Therapy starts with therapist coming to the house.
> 
> So all was a lot easier than I thought. Now to keep mending an get back to normal.
> 
> You, all of you have been great with your encouragement and wishes, meant alot. Thanks.
> 
> Promise to keep the mending reports brief if at all.
> 
> Must find a shop use for a walker with 2 wheels and an elevated potty seat. Storage rack, drying rack hmmm
> 
> Pottz Nurses like the story of the Gravy Boat. They were calling it that when I left. Some good nurses there. By the way those Gravy Boats are difficult to use without spilling when one leg is propped up laying on our back and IVs in the one hand. Only changed the sheets once and the hospital gown twice.
> 
> Hospital gown looked a lot like the Ducks attire.
> 
> Almost 3 and maybe a nap. Was a busy 30 hrs. start to finish.
> 
> - 987Ron


ha ha thats funny ron.hey those hip replacements have gotten so common and simple now you'll be runnin around in no time.hell my brother weighs 400+ pounds and had his done last august and he's good as new.


----------



## DeCe40

Good to hear Ron. Did he show you the drill before you went under? 
The walker? I saw one video a guy put a chain saw on a walker and started milling a lot with it on his driveway.

That's a scary sight his house dress hanging up. I hope there's multiples of them and that's an extra.


----------



## BurlyBob

Congrats Ron. That's good news.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... oh man all i can think of is a naked duck running around the shop !!!!!!
> - pottz


It's not the shop you should be worried about… is' the poor buggers at *Bunnings* (our HF) on a Sunday afternoon, when I forget that hangnail contents.


> I see you have a Fein tool….I have a couple…I have one dedicated to detail sanding…..
> Did you buy their systainer? Mine was one of the originals and not fixed to systainer compatibility. Been thinking about it but the original is bigger so the insert would not fit…..
> - moke


Mine is the original offering bought about 14 years ago. No *'tainers* back then, but I did get all their accessories. Was contemplating upgrading to their cordless fairly recently when I had to drag out a 30m cord for a hard to get at location… nothing wrong with the old, but I love technology at the expense of my wallet… common sense and a tight SWMBO rein, or is it reign, kept it at bay.
Recently I saw the *Fe$tool Multi* while surfing tool sites and saw *it's accessories*... combined with my new *Fe$tool bluetooth* availablity, the *Fein* was *"redundated"*, though I was pissed as the purchase was on the basis of needing the accessories *now* (unavailable for the *Fein*), which had since been backdated till the end of Feb due to supply.

Thanks for bringing up the *Fein* topic… made me surf and found that their *starlock* accessories fits the *Fe$tool Multi*... was initially disappointed with the limited *Fe$tool* cutting accessories offerings… you've just cost the household heaps of shekels… just watch out if you find a broom with a loaded shotgut hovering around your house.. disgruntled SWMBO missing out on her monthly shoe budget. Old *Fein* accessories don't fit the new *starlock* system… bummer!


> Home with a new hip joint… Must find a shop use for a walker with 2 wheels and an elevated potty seat…
> - 987Ron


Welcome back to the land of the *mobile* people… bet it beats *Max*'s old *shoe phone* (here in Aus. *"cells"* are referred to as *"mobile"*).
Did the surgeon show you his *saw*? Did he let you take a few test cuts?
What did they do with the old hip… did they let you take it home for the *scrap bin*?

Hell, all these questions… bet you wish you were back in that bumless gown.


> Hospital gown looked a lot like the Ducks attire.
> - 987Ron


Maybe I should make a few clandestine visits to a hospital in my attire and scrounge a couple of those impossible to get *RAT* kits… at least here in *Aus.*.


> ... A walker with a potty?......Hey Duckie…we need that ….how handy would that be? I wonder if I could find a potty to fit in our systainer stack…..now that could be the beginning of a new invention!!!
> - moke


*"E"* for *E*ffort *mokey*, but sorry. I have enough ******************** in my workshop already… and before the smart arses chime in… *NO*, it's not the *Fe$tool* (*Milwaukee* or *Ryobi*)... damn, did I accidentally forget *Bos¢h*, no, not accidentally!


----------



## moke

Duckinator;
When the Fein is needed 30 meters away….dig out the Ryobi….most of the utensils are interchangable….


----------



## bandit571

Welcome to my world..


----------



## pottz

hey anyone with the original fein multi tool ive got a ******************** load of blades.if you want ill kick you some of my extras.pm me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duckinator;
> When the Fein is needed 30 meters away….dig out the Ryobi….most of the utensils are interchangable….
> 
> - moke


Call me a gold rrsd prude, but there is no way in hell I would replace a *Fein* with a *Ryobi*... it took a *Fe$tool*...

The former would be like trading in your 1st class jumbo plane ticket for two feathers.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hey anyone with the original fein multi tool ive got a ******************** load of blades.if you want ill kick you some of my extras.pm me.
> 
> - pottz


I've got the same… even in the *am*, when I forget to go to sleep.


----------



## pottz

> Duckinator;
> When the Fein is needed 30 meters away….dig out the Ryobi….most of the utensils are interchangable….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Call me a gold rrsd prude, but there is no way in hell I would replace a *Fein* with a *Ryobi*... it took a *Fe$tool*...
> 
> The former would be like trading in your 1st class jumbo plane ticket for two feathers.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+ 1 duckie,the fein was festool before festool !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Welcome to my world..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


But do you have an *electric broom* (dusty)?... or is it a *plane hand broom*?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... the fein was festool before festool !
> - pottz


Don't get me wrong, I loved that *Fein*... and greatly contemplated the cordless version from past experience, but I just couldn't seriously justify it… and even the *Ryobi* cordless couldn't convince me for that "remote backup".

Like my *Domino* which I held out on for over 10 years, and only relented when they released their breakdown hardware.

It was the *Fe$tool Multi*'s attachments that made the purchase… at the time I didn't consider their consumables, which the lack there of pissed me later.

Sorry *mokey* but it's like our $2 and 2¢ coins, they're both round and about the same size, but forgetting value, when you close your eyes you *can feel the difference*.


----------



## 987Ron

I did see most of the "equipment" laid out in the op. Did not get to try any out, saw no Festool green, bet those drills and saws in the op room cost more than a Festool. They put me to sleep pretty quick and woke up in the recovery room.

My nap, first sleep without nurses, lasted 5 hours, wife said I snored. Ha.

A bite to eat, ice pack and early bed time.

Thanks for the comments and well wishes.

Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> I did see most of the "equipment" laid out in the op. Did not get to try any out, saw no Festool green, bet those drills and saws in the op room cost more than a Festool. They put me to sleep pretty quick and woke up in the recovery room.
> 
> My nap, first sleep without nurses, lasted 5 hours, wife said I snored. Ha.
> 
> A bite to eat, ice pack and early bed time.
> 
> Thanks for the comments and well wishes.
> 
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


sleep well my friend.maybe pain now but lots of comfort to come.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Get well soon Ron. Do they use a dead blow mallet to pop the joint into place? Or bessey bar clamps to pull it together?


----------



## pottz

> Get well soon Ron. Do they use a dead blow mallet to pop the joint into place? Or bessey bar clamps to pull it together?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


my brother said they use ca glue.gets you out of the hospital faster that way-lol. but they charge 500 bucks for the glue !!!!


----------



## moke

I have been pretty hard on my body and spent altogether too much time with Orthopods. First off, there tools are stainless, I asked too see them too. They showed me once, but I was in a drug induced stupor at the time, the only thing I remember thinking is they looked like pneumatic autobody tools. I broke my ankle rather badly once and I was rather friendly with the "trauma" surgeon, so I was giving him grief about how the screw were in at angles and such….he gave it right back to me and said, if you think you are good with your drill driver, try screwing into a 1" round branch and attaching it to another branch. We both laughed….He has told me on several occasions the Orthopedic Surgeons are "Bone Carpenters" SO I would imagine there are mallets in there too.

Before I had a hip replacement in 2001 I watched a medical version youtube of one…..I am very sorry I did that. It is gross. It is much better to wake up done. It appeared to be extremely precise…..talk about measure twice cut once…that is an under statement for that. If they are off, your leg will be too long or too short. It was about a week before my operation and it was a little too much to handle. I only watched bits of it. My operation was a little bit different, I had to have revision hip to be gin with. It has a rod that is about 12" long and my bone is hollowed and it is inside the bone. I had glue and staples to hold my skin together. The scar is 18'', he said that the glue keeps it from being less painful and pulling on the skin. It really never hurt a lot, beyond the normal, so he must be right.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I did see most of the "equipment" laid out in the op.
> - 987Ron
> 
> Before I had a hip replacement in 2001 I watched a medical version youtube of one…..I am very sorry I did that…
> - moke


Bah! You pussies should have stayed awake and recorded the op so you could play it back to us… would have been *hip*.

How hard is it to make a video, regardless of your state. Hell, I've blundered through a few and though they look and sound like I'm *doped out of my brain*, some people still get the gist of it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mine is the original offering bought about 14 years ago. No * tainers* back then, but I did get all their accessories. Was contemplating upgrading to their cordless fairly recently when I had to drag out a 30m cord for a hard to get at location… nothing wrong with the old, but I love technology at the expense of my wallet… *common sense and a tight SWMBO rein, or is it reign, kept it at bay.*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Could have been *rain* )))))))


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Get well soon Ron. Do they use a dead blow mallet to pop the joint into place? Or bessey bar clamps to pull it together?
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> my brother said they use ca glue.gets you out of the hospital faster that way-lol. but they charge 500 bucks for the glue !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Ha, some truth to this. I cut my hands all the time it work. The glue they use between the backer and veneer is like thin glass. I have occasionally used the super glue trick.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I was working on a hospital 40 years ago. The maintenance man told me about being called to the operating room. A surgeon had a drill motor with an auger bit stuck in a guy's leg and he could not get it out. He asked the maintenance man what can we do? The maintenance man asked what will happen if we can't get it out. The surgeon said he would have to cut the guy's leg off! The maintenance man took the drill motor off the auger bit. He went down to the shop and got his Channellocks and backed the auger out of the guy's leg and saved the day. Not all tools are stainless and sterile )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ha, some truth to this. I cut my hands all the time it work. The glue they use between the backer and veneer is like thin glass. I have occasionally used the super glue trick.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Working in drop ceilings with all the wire ends sticking out everywhere, cuts and scratches bleeding are a normal day. Once in a while, someone would point out dripping blood so I would warp it with electrical tape. The worst thing about that was when they discovered AIDS. I was a volunteer fireman at the time. There was a notice in our boxes about it. It said the normal things about protecting open wounds to avoid infection. Most of the aid calls were for drug overdoses, riskiest infection rate calls. The notice did not mention AIDS was fatal ;(( Being the sole support for our family I asked about coverage for disability and injury when I volunteered. They said I was covered by labor and Industries just like being on my job. I found out after I left when I started my business the coverage was not full coverage like workplace, it was some dismal coverage at about $50 / month to cover income loss ;((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Could have been *rain* )))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Rain is mere inconvenience *Topa*, but doesn't phase a duck,








it's the moon-slap from SWMBO (*BRID*-L-*E*) that makes him turn his head,








and beg for absolution!


----------



## pottz

> I did see most of the "equipment" laid out in the op.
> - 987Ron
> 
> Before I had a hip replacement in 2001 I watched a medical version youtube of one…..I am very sorry I did that…
> - moke
> 
> Bah! You pussies should have stayed awake and recorded the op so you could play it back to us… would have been *hip*.
> 
> How hard is it to make a video, regardless of your state. Hell, I ve blundered through a few and though they look and sound like I m *doped out of my brain*, some people still get the gist of it.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah,who are these,"people" ? duckie ?


----------



## pottz

> Get well soon Ron. Do they use a dead blow mallet to pop the joint into place? Or bessey bar clamps to pull it together?
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> my brother said they use ca glue.gets you out of the hospital faster that way-lol. but they charge 500 bucks for the glue !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ha, some truth to this. I cut my hands all the time it work. The glue they use between the backer and veneer is like thin glass. I have occasionally used the super glue trick.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


hey better than band-aids !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This doctor talk reminds me of my cousin who had several partial blockages in arteries near his heart. He was scheduled to get stents with a local anesthetic. The surgeon looked at the situation and told him there was nothing that could be done, come back when you have a blockage. Cousin asked him if they teach hydraulics in med school. He said no. Cousin explained how a blockage reduces pressure and the next blockage is further reduced not only by the blockage, but increasing backpressure too. Four 90 degree turns are the equivalent of a plug. I can attest to that too  Pushing a fish tape through a conduit with more than four 90 degree turns is nearly impossible. The doc decided to give my cousin stents where the partial blockages were and he was able to do a lot more work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Could have been *rain* )))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Rain is mere inconvenience *Topa*, but doesn t phase a duck,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it s the moon-slap from SWMBO (*BRID*-L-*E*) that makes him turn his head,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and beg for absolution!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I forgot *Ducks* are *flood proof* )))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I forgot *Ducks* are *flood proof* )))))
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Only on the outside dear *Topa*... *water* never touches these lips.

*Boys* and *Girls*, anyone want a free *Ryobi Reciprocating Saw*? I already had an old bluey sitting idle, however these were on sale since after Christmas at my local *Bunnings*, and was eventually further reduced to $55 this weekend. 









Now I'm seldom waste time questing for a bargain, however, when it's in your face, I'm not one to turn it down… They came with a 2.0ah battery that retails for somewhere between $70-$85 stand alone, so it was a tad too hard to resist… I'm not one that likes those *poopsie, small grunted* batteries (normally go for the 5.0ah+), however, I've found these *piddly* ones are great for the trimmer (when circle cutting), the glue gun, power file and any other tool where easier manipulation from lighter weight is an advantage. Originally, I did *poo-poo* my existing small batteries, but they were only 1.5ah…

... and I got 3 sets of blades that I'll probably never use, and 3 more chargers.

Hell maybe I could paint a *moustache* on them and use them as garden gnomes, if I can't fins any bunnies to give them away to… hmm, or maybe have them open a thread called *Workshop-After Hours*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Duckie* That is why I had so many battery tools when I was in business. A new set was a better bargain than replacing batteries or a single drill.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Any of you doctors fix carpal tunnel? It's waking me up every night. 3am

Glad Ron has been fixed. I like the bone carpenter comment. I will mention that to Dr. Sam (golfer friend) and Orto surgeon.

I hope to get 8 friends over to move the table today after golf. Problem is we drink after golf.

I thought Rockwell invented the "Sonocrafter" or "multi tool. I now have to look into Fein.

Duck I have to check out the youtube on tainers .


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Any of you doctors fix carpal tunnel? It s waking me up every night. 3am
> - Peteybadboy


No, but if you move to a state without daylight saving, you'll wake up at 4am every night (morning).


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Duckie* That is why I had so many battery tools when I was in business. A new set was a better bargain than replacing batteries or a single drill.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I bought a lot of 36V (you guys brag about it as 40V) *Ryobi kits* for the cheaper battery… but I needed the tool and the battery… These purchases were solely for the battery and the tool and charger will get tossed… maybe I might dismantle them and hide them amongst my MDF puzzles during handouts.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Any of you doctors fix carpal tunnel? It s waking me up every night. 3am
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Do you do anything repetitive?

I had pain in my elbow 24/7. After I closed my business, it was gone in a month. I was sanding hundreds of parts and driving 1000 screws each week.


----------



## 987Ron

> Get well soon Ron. Do they use a dead blow mallet to pop the joint into place? Or bessey bar clamps to pull it together?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


 I think the tool they used there was a connecting rod adjustment tool for a F-150


----------



## 987Ron

morning all. cloudy and cool out, I am staying in. Crumpets, Blackberry Jam and coffee. Nice, now some more coffee. Have a good day


----------



## moke

Ron-How you feeling this am….that mid-nite potty trip, was not as easy as usual?

Duck- you bought three recip saw for the batts?....suurrreee….you just wanted more green.
I never meant to say that the Fein and Ryobi multi-tool were the same quality….definitely not. When I did those toys recently, especially the plane, the ryobi version of the detail sander was handier than the Fein. First off the ryobi is half the weight even with the battery, and the Ryobi came with the littler sanding pad….I am sure it will fit on the fein, but the smaller pad on the lighter tool, made it easier to get in those harder to use places…..thinking of cleaning my teeth with it!


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron-How you feeling this am….that mid-nite potty trip, was not as easy as usual?
> 
> - moke


Today is the worst from the pain. Expected. The mid-nite potty trip and day ones are an adventure. Aim is not good either, so lots of changing of the sweat pants. May go to shorts.

Ask the Daughter to put a Porsche sticker on the walker, speed it up a bit. Doesn't corner to well and the toe-in is off. But as Cousin Sterling once said "If everything is under control you just are not driving fast enough!" Wife says that is the wrong context. Did have the daughter put another sticker on the walker that says "Apex Everything"


----------



## moke

It was my impression that a day or two later is the worst….from what I understand the Anesthesiologist put some pain relieving medicine in the hip before they close it up…..this is the curse of having a family of Hospital workers, they tell you everything, even if you don't want to know. Anyway, whatever this pain relieving medication is, it wears off in 24 to 48 hours. It will get better from here. 
I had an occupational therapist come over (not my idea) before the event. She sent me more stuff than you can imagine. I can imagine I paid for it somewhere along the line. I got things to help with your socks, a potty riser, a 2 foot long shoe horn ( which is really quite handy) and this "claw" to pick things up off the floor with out bending….It is very handy for my Lawn Tractor…..to get trash with out getting off. The toilet riser was the worst of all them….gross thing. I was in the hospital 5 days, had to give blood before the event, and had 157 tests ( seemed like it). Sure sounds like the thing has been streamlined! I hated all that.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm late to the game as usual. Moke I had both knees replaced a number of years ago. I watched the process on Youtube some time after the surgery. Boy am I glad did it then instead of before the surgery. I might not have had it done. It was pretty graphic.

Ron, My PT guy told me while I was no the mend. Not to judge my recovery day by day. Judge it week by week. that really changed my out look. At one point I thought I might not get back to work. There were good days and bad days. I was a good boy, did everything I was told and finally recovered.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

If you guys want pain-free surgeries, migraines will do it. During my decades-long adventure that caused the Topamax Disaster, I had a non-malignant tumor removed from my stomach. It was too big and in a precarious position to be removed through my gullet. The day after the surgery the doc came in on his rounds and said you aren't using your pain pump. I told him I am a migraineur. You can't cause noticeable pain cutting me open )


----------



## 987Ron

While I was waiting in pre-op heard the woman in the next "stall" ask someone on the staff if they would take her I-phone and take a picture of the inside of knee or whatever when they were doing the operation. Do not know if they did. Do not need those kind of pictures. Might make a picture for Dec. Christmas cards Yuck.


----------



## DevinT




----------



## moke

> - DevinT


Perfect!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> - DevinT


thats hilarious dev.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> If you guys want pain-free surgeries…
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Marry someone you don't like… he/she may not bother you but the *MIL* will!


> Duck- you bought three recip saw for the batts?.... thinking of cleaning my teeth with it!
> - moke


Yep, at nearly 1/2 price of the batteries, even I was prepared to cut up the 3 boxes for the recycle bin…

The *Fe$tool* does as better job…









though I can now appreciate the weight of the *Ryobi* after playing with my 3 new 2.0ah *fairy fart* weight batteries.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DevinT


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - DevinT


Thanks *DT*... That picture is going straight to the pool room (saying out of a classic *Aussie* comedy).


----------



## pottz

> - DevinT
> 
> Thanks *DT*... That picture is going straight to the pool room (saying out of a classic *Aussie* comedy).
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i like that saying,may use it myself.


----------



## DeCe40

Even I won't buy 3 recip saws. I only have 2.


----------



## pottz

> Even I won t buy 3 recip saws. I only have 2.
> 
> - DeCe40


true but for less than the price of the batteries,throw the saws away.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Even I won t buy 3 recip saws. I only have 2.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> true but for less than the price of the batteries,throw the saws away.
> 
> - pottz


I wonder if Ryobi would add batteries and sell them again if they were given back to them? )


----------



## CWWoodworking

There is a reason they give the smaller batteries away.

Before all the ryobi lovers jump on me. I have and use some green machines. They are all decent for the price. No where close to dewalt. Probably not Bosch or makita either.

My favorite I think is the trim router.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Even I won t buy 3 recip saws. I only have 2.
> 
> - DeCe40


Logical… as you (at least most people) only have 2 hands… hell, I'l just have to grow another one… bugger, 2 more as I already owned a recip saw… maybe play footsies.

Hey all you *Philistine frugalites* seem to conveniently ignore the three sets of of cheap blades thrown in,









they might not be *Diablo*s but great on *snowflakes*.... right season for yazall.

I also got 3 chargers… a bit of *sparkie* knowledge and one could wire them up in-line and pump the 2.0ah battery to 6.0ah…. now who's laughing… whadaya reckon *Topa*, worth patenting?


----------



## pottz

> Even I won t buy 3 recip saws. I only have 2.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> Logical… as you (at least most people) only have 2 hands… hell, I l just have to grow another one… bugger, 2 more as I already owned a recip saw… maybe play footsies.
> 
> Hey all you *Philistine frugalites* seem to conveniently ignore the three sets of of cheap blades thrown in,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they might not be *Diablo*s but great on *snowflakes*.... right season for yazall.
> 
> I also got 3 chargers… a bit of *sparkie* knowledge and one could wire them up in-line and pump the 2.0ah battery to 6.0ah…. now who s laughing… whadaya reckon *Topa*, worth patenting?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah those cheap ass blades are gonna give you at least a couple minutes cutting time before you wonder,what the hell is happening-lol.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Duck I figured a Ryobi connoisseur like yourself would have the super charger?


----------



## DeCe40

The cheap blades are good for pruning trees. I bought some of those knock off brand batteries off of Amazon for my porter cable drill and driver, I've had them for almost a year now and they work just as good as the originals. They take a little longer to charge but last just as long. Two batteries for $58 is cheaper than buying a tool just for the battery.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I also got 3 chargers… a bit of *sparkie* knowledge and one could wire them up in-line and pump the 2.0ah battery to 6.0ah…. now who s laughing… whadaya reckon *Topa*, worth patenting?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Sorry *Duckie*, Ridgid got the last laugh. Too late to patent ;(( Ridgid charger series 9.6 to 18 volts and 1.5 ah to 6.0 ah.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I wonder if Ryobi would add batteries and sell them again if they were given back to them? )
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Here's another *-ve²* for your *Funk & Wagnells*... *Ryobi* have upgraded their reciprocating saw and *Bunnings* are clearing out obsolete stock… this is a *brushless less* model.



> Duck I figured a Ryobi connoisseur like yourself would have the super charger?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I am a *connoisseur*, but not as much *Ryobi* as when SWMBO charges for my super.


> The cheap blades are good for pruning trees. I bought some of those knock off brand batteries … Two batteries for $58 is cheaper than buying a tool just for the battery.
> 
> - DeCe40


I have more pruners than trees… here in *Australia* we don't necessarily get those cheap bargains and need to wait for them to cycle around…
Hell I know a bloke that's still watching B & W TV cause he's waiting for that special discount flyer in his mail box.


> Sorry *Duckie*, Ridgid got the last laugh. Too late to patent ;(( Ridgid charger series 9.6 to 18 volts and 1.5 ah to 6.0 ah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Looks like their man







will be hearing from mine







*!!!*


----------



## moke

been gone tonite guys, Fluffy was in town….he was literally on stage for 2 1/2 hours…he is awesome…great show. 3 warm up comedians too.

CW- I have a ton of Ryobi stuff and it was not my intent to turn this into the Ryobi lovers post, but I think most ryobi owners know they are not the Milwaukee or DeWalt replacements. And I never have been a professional Woodworker. I would starve….I am way too slow…and I am not nearly the quality of craftsman on this post. So I have literally never worn out a drill, or driver. I do have some Makita stuff and I have to say, and maybe because of my lack of skill, but I don't see a difference. If I were like you guys, in the business, I would probably have DeWalt. I have an old blue series trim router….it seems top heavy…maybe the green one is better, but I usually use the Bosch. I have a Woodhaven base on it.

Your Duckness; I don't believe you do have one of the super charger….I am totally disillusioned. No words…...no words…..
Do you have an ebay just for AUS? I know ebay is worldwide, but let's face it, that's a stretch…List those saws on something. Maybe you could get a couple hundred schekles and that might buy you about half of a 6" Woodpecker ruler! Now I like good tools but the price of their stuff makes Festool look affordable. I bought 12' square for merely 120.00 Really? I just has to be square not 22K red color.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have worn out a few battery drills. One I was trying to decide whether to replace it or try to squeeze a few more days out of it. I was working on a remodel in an emergency room. The waiting area had a constant parade of people. That drill was the only theft I did not care about. ))))) The lowlife didn't get anything )))))))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> been gone tonite guys, Fluffy was in town….he was literally on stage for 2 1/2 hours…he is awesome…great show. 3 warm up comedians too.
> 
> CW- I have a ton of Ryobi stuff and it was not my intent to turn this into the Ryobi lovers post, but I think most ryobi owners know they are not the Milwaukee or DeWalt replacements. And I never have been a professional Woodworker. I would starve….I am way too slow…and I am not nearly the quality of craftsman on this post. So I have literally never worn out a drill, or driver. I do have some Makita stuff and I have to say, and maybe because of my lack of skill, but I don t see a difference. If I were like you guys, in the business, I would probably have DeWalt. I have an old blue series trim router….it seems top heavy…maybe the green one is better, but I usually use the Bosch. I have a Woodhaven base on it.
> 
> Your Duckness; I don t believe you do have one of the super charger….I am totally disillusioned. No words…...no words…..
> Do you have an ebay just for AUS? I know ebay is worldwide, but let s face it, that s a stretch…List those saws on something. Maybe you could get a couple hundred schekles and that might buy you about half of a 6" Woodpecker ruler! Now I like good tools but the price of their stuff makes Festool look affordable. I bought 12 square for merely 120.00 Really? I just has to be square not 22K red color.
> 
> - moke


SWMBO claims *Fluffy* is in house 24×7!

Don't have a "Supercharger", only their *Christmas tree*,








is it a better upgrade? I find my tree will not maintain the charge if a battery is left in it "permanently"... when I grab one from the tree, maybe a month later, it may only be 3/4 charged.

eBay is not the issue… it's the bloody shipping cost that's a killer… unless you want it delivered in 6 months… they promise "next day" but I reckon they're practicing to be politicians.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up and out of bed. Coffee and soon a bit of breakfast. Grandfather sun is hiding today, dreary looking out, cool and wet.

About 1/2 way through one of three books I plan on reading while grounded. *The Age of Wood* by Roland Ennos. He is extorting how wood has been overlooked by scholars, we have the Iron Age, Bronze Age, Stone Age so his book is to make up for that. Bit dry but interesting.

Later


----------



## pottz

> been gone tonite guys, Fluffy was in town….he was literally on stage for 2 1/2 hours…he is awesome…great show. 3 warm up comedians too.
> 
> CW- I have a ton of Ryobi stuff and it was not my intent to turn this into the Ryobi lovers post, but I think most ryobi owners know they are not the Milwaukee or DeWalt replacements. And I never have been a professional Woodworker. I would starve….I am way too slow…and I am not nearly the quality of craftsman on this post. So I have literally never worn out a drill, or driver. I do have some Makita stuff and I have to say, and maybe because of my lack of skill, but I don t see a difference. If I were like you guys, in the business, I would probably have DeWalt. I have an old blue series trim router….it seems top heavy…maybe the green one is better, but I usually use the Bosch. I have a Woodhaven base on it.
> 
> Your Duckness; I don t believe you do have one of the super charger….I am totally disillusioned. No words…...no words…..
> Do you have an ebay just for AUS? I know ebay is worldwide, but let s face it, that s a stretch…List those saws on something. Maybe you could get a couple hundred schekles and that might buy you about half of a 6" Woodpecker ruler! Now I like good tools but the price of their stuff makes Festool look affordable. I bought 12 square for merely 120.00 Really? I just has to be square not 22K red color.
> 
> - moke
> 
> SWMBO claims *Fluffy* is in house 24×7!
> 
> Don t have a "Supercharger", only their *Christmas tree*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it a better upgrade? I find my tree will not maintain the charge if a battery is left in it "permanently"... when I grab one from the tree, maybe a month later, it may only be 3/4 charged.
> 
> eBay is not the issue… it s the bloody shipping cost that s a killer… unless you want it delivered in 6 months… they promise "next day" but I reckon they re practicing to be politicians.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i had the same problem with my hitachi batteries left on,id need one and it would be dead.put a timer on them so the charger is only on a couple hours a day,so no problem now.


----------



## moke

Mr Duckler:
I had that version first….I was working in my garage then….I walked in to a 
"Hot" Smell. It had burned up a one of the four batteries on there. It was a little one like you got with you saws. I was not all that upset. I threw it away an by then they had the ones that they have now….I have one in my garage and one in the shop and no issues,


----------



## moke

To all those from the garage, I welcome you and hope that my humble thread will suffice. I contacted Gunny before I started and he, I, when he decided to shut it down. And I think I said that before and what I am about to say, it was never my intent to butt in line…I just wanted to create another place, for personal reasons….I'll leave it at that.
RIP Gunny's Garage--he did a great job.

It was not my intent to offend anyone…..


----------



## pottz

no offence mike you started a thread and people made their choice.the garage was a great thread with some great people.lets move on with this great thread.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> been gone tonite guys, Fluffy was in town….he was literally on stage for 2 1/2 hours…he is awesome…great show. 3 warm up comedians too.
> 
> CW- I have a ton of Ryobi stuff and it was not my intent to turn this into the Ryobi lovers post, but I think most ryobi owners know they are not the Milwaukee or DeWalt replacements. And I never have been a professional Woodworker. I would starve….I am way too slow…and I am not nearly the quality of craftsman on this post. So I have literally never worn out a drill, or driver. I do have some Makita stuff and I have to say, and maybe because of my lack of skill, but I don t see a difference. If I were like you guys, in the business, I would probably have DeWalt. I have an old blue series trim router….it seems top heavy…maybe the green one is better, but I usually use the Bosch. I have a Woodhaven base on it.
> 
> Your Duckness; I don t believe you do have one of the super charger….I am totally disillusioned. No words…...no words…..
> Do you have an ebay just for AUS? I know ebay is worldwide, but let s face it, that s a stretch…List those saws on something. Maybe you could get a couple hundred schekles and that might buy you about half of a 6" Woodpecker ruler! Now I like good tools but the price of their stuff makes Festool look affordable. I bought 12 square for merely 120.00 Really? I just has to be square not 22K red color.
> 
> - moke
> 
> SWMBO claims *Fluffy* is in house 24×7!
> 
> Don t have a "Supercharger", only their *Christmas tree*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it a better upgrade? I find my tree will not maintain the charge if a battery is left in it "permanently"... when I grab one from the tree, maybe a month later, it may only be 3/4 charged.
> 
> eBay is not the issue… it s the bloody shipping cost that s a killer… unless you want it delivered in 6 months… they promise "next day" but I reckon they re practicing to be politicians.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> i had the same problem with my hitachi batteries left on,id need one and it would be dead.put a timer on them so the charger is only on a couple hours a day,so no problem now.
> 
> - pottz


Try this out.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/261514


----------



## pottz

yeah thats a good idea.the timer ive got has 6 chargers on it right now,is on for about 2 hours a day.ive had no dead batteries since i hooked it up.


----------



## moke

This is awesome guys! Thank you…Pottz and Gunny…..


----------



## BurlyBob

I just spent almost an hour changing out a band saw blade to do some resawing. Seems there's always check and recheck. Thankfully it's done and works. So after a quick lunch I'm headed out to make more progress on some boxes. I'm trying to get things organized and stored away in something better than coffee cans or cardboard boxes.


----------



## splintergroup

I've discovered that many of those older (4+years) chargers go through a charge check/temp check/charge cycle then basically shut down (no real trickle charge). Putting them on a timer to run 1 hour each day forces a reset so they top off the battery.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Interesting. You guys saying your batteries would die if you left them on the charger?

I never had a problem. Leave them on 24/7.


----------



## splintergroup

> Interesting. You guys saying your batteries would die if you left them on the charger?
> 
> I never had a problem. Leave them on 24/7.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I took it as meaning they self discharge.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I just spent almost an hour changing out a band saw blade to do some resawing…


Used to take me ages too… then I found out that *bandsaw* and *jigsaw* blades are not interchangeable.


> yeah thats a good idea.the timer ive got has 6 chargers on it right now,is on for about 2 hours a day.ive had no dead batteries since i hooked it up.
> 
> - pottz


Cool idea *pottzy* (and the link *butcher*)... Have a spare "smart powerpoint" that *Alexa* can't hear to turn off my dusty, that I can time for a few hours so it doesn't steal my feed-in solar during the day… hey the *NASA funding* needs every shekel to keep financial.


> I took it as meaning they self discharge.
> - splintergroup


Not sure what to call it… all I know is that if it's left in the charger for a reasonable duration (say 1 month+) the charge registers 3 bars while batteries out of the charger, same duration, register 4 bars… and this happens to brand new batteries as well. Never leave them toooo long so I can't verify if it eventually "discharges" totally.

Hit *Ryobi* with the issue… they refused to acknowledge. I've found their support is great, unless you criticise… I've had a number of unpublished reviews/feedback… yeah, *Ryobi* does have faults.


----------



## dbhost

Upsizing my dust collection ducting from 4" mains to 5" mains. Numerically not a huge improvment, but at least a 50% volume improvement…

Building my second flip top tool stand out of 2×4s and scrap plywood. I do NOT like my first attempts axle arrangement. Working on it…

Upgraded T12s to ballast bypass LEDs and loving it.

Making full depth bull nose shelves for my master linen closet out of whatever scraps I can screape up in the shop, biscuits and glue.

Finishing up modding my HF bandsaw. I only have the urethane tires left to install. Otherwise works fantastically.

Right now I have bits and pieces of 4" ducting all over the shop as I tear it out and replace with, or modify it to work with the 5" mains. I might have been better off with a few more joints of 5", but $$ was arguing too loudly…

Once these are done, heading back to Home Depot for some more 2x lumber. I am going to make a Queen size rustic headboard / bed frame out of 4×4s, 2×6s, 2×4s and pine beadboard. And yes all of it is Southern Yellow Pine, untreated.


----------



## moke

Welcome to the Workshop dbhost….photos of your DC ducting when you get it done would be awesome…


----------



## bandit571

Garage has been closed….too bad, after all the hard work Gunny put into that thread…..

Almost feels like when "Mel" got FWW Knots to shut down….and, for about the same reasons….didn't suit one poster, so he decided to declare the place DOA….and led a big crusade against it.

Just felt Gunny deserved better that this….

i just looked in the mirror on my way out the door….dark, cheap sunglasses, a knit stocking cap, and a big gray beard…reminded my of The Reverend Billy Gibbons…..

And thus ends my time at this place…see ya!


----------



## pottz

> Interesting. You guys saying your batteries would die if you left them on the charger?
> 
> I never had a problem. Leave them on 24/7.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> I took it as meaning they self discharge.
> 
> - splintergroup


yes thats what my hitachis would do.some would be completely drained.never had that problem with the dewalts though.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... didn t suit one poster, so he decided to declare the place DOA…
> - bandit571


Don't know why I'm posting this as if you're true to your word you won't be reading this… and I'm sorry to hear you going into self-exile…

However, you have it wrong… It was not one person that *started a new thread IN SPITE*.. it was due to many attendees being driven away and some blocked… let's just leave it at that…

Keep those handtools sharp *bandit*!

Sorry *mokey* for throwing another lump of coal onto the fire.


----------



## pottz

> ... didn t suit one poster, so he decided to declare the place DOA…
> - bandit571
> 
> Don t know why I m posting this as if you re true to your word you won t be reading this… and I m sorry to hear you going into self-exile…
> 
> However, you have it wrong… It was not one person that *started a new thread IN SPITE*.. it was due to many attendees being driven away and some blocked… let s just leave it at that…
> 
> Keep those handtools sharp *bandit*!
> 
> Sorry *mokey* for throwing another lump of coal onto the fire.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1 onward !!!!


----------



## pottz

> Welcome to the Workshop dbhost….photos of your DC ducting when you get it done would be awesome…
> 
> - moke


+1 welcome to our group,jump in anytime it feels right.


----------



## moke

> Garage has been closed….too bad, after all the hard work Gunny put into that thread…..
> 
> Almost feels like when "Mel" got FWW Knots to shut down….and, for about the same reasons….didn t suit one poster, so he decided to declare the place DOA….and led a big crusade against it.
> 
> Just felt Gunny deserved better that this….
> 
> i just looked in the mirror on my way out the door….dark, cheap sunglasses, a knit stocking cap, and a big gray beard…reminded my of The Reverend Billy Gibbons…..
> 
> And thus ends my time at this place…see ya!
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, I have addressed this multiple times…but I guess you needed to get your last word in. If you wish to participate, you are certainly welcome, if you choose not to, that is your choice. Either way, good luck.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> About 1/2 way through one of three books I plan on reading while grounded. *The Age of Wood*...
> - 987Ron


I commend anyone that can pick up a book and not prop out door or swat a fly.

So 1/2 way through, can I assume you now know about *The Age* you have reached and tomorrow you'll know the source *of Wood*?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Interesting. You guys saying your batteries would die if you left them on the charger?
> 
> I never had a problem. Leave them on 24/7.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> I took it as meaning they self discharge.
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> yes thats what my hitachis would do.some would be completely drained.never had that problem with the dewalts though.
> 
> - pottz


I have a few dewalts that have been plugged in going on 4 years. Might have lost a little charge but always show full 3 bars when I take them off.

This thread is much better/cleaner. I will say, I have a question for moke that I have refrained from asking cause it might be viewed by some as political. It would have fit in the other thread. I don't think it is, but maybe I'll Message him


----------



## DeCe40

Like everything it must come to an end at some time. The garage ran it's course now it's time to move forward.


----------



## pottz

> Like everything it must come to an end at some time. The garage ran it s course now it s time to move forward.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> And new members come along…
> 
> - Anatidaephobia


i hope your a friend of the ducks or your gonna get an ear full.i saw your comment on his home page-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Like everything it must come to an end at some time. The garage ran it s course now it s time to move forward.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> And new members come along…
> 
> - Anatidaephobia


you wouldn't happen to know an old friend of mine from arizona,would you ?


----------



## robscastle

Every workshop needs a fan


----------



## moke

Ana--Welcome to the workshop….enjoy yourself…..just remember this is a zero tolerance for drama space….


----------



## moke

Rob welcome, now that is something I might rig up!!!


----------



## robscastle

well I could start a blog *Robs workshop that dosent really exist* for all the sleeper woodies out there


----------



## robscastle

High tech Festool type gears at work here

Solar tracker










Battery

Batteries from some unfortunate persons mobility scooter










The fan

From no 4 sons Diahatsu Charade, wait till he spots it !!!


----------



## moke

you don't really need a workshop to join…..just a tool addiction!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> you don t really need a workshop to join…..just a tool addiction!
> 
> - moke


I have moved further down the totem poll. I am not an addict anymore. Full blown junkie here. I came to this realization after driving 10 hrs in one day to buy an Excalibur sliding attachment.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Interesting. You guys saying your batteries would die if you left them on the charger?
> 
> I never had a problem. Leave them on 24/7.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


This is what I learned from a battery manufacturer. Batteries have a limited recharge life, for the sake of argument let's use 1000 as the expected lifetime. So, EVERY time the battery tops off these count as a charge against that lifetime. Subtract how every many for every spike you get and that numbers gets lower.

2nd thing he went on about is that they will overheat and as some can attest, cause a fire.

My method to get around all that mess is to control the charge myself. None of this topping off stuff, and no fire hazard as the power is turned off to the charger itself with the timer.

This is last one I built. It is in my Mother's shop.










This is the one I have in my shop.


----------



## pottz

> Every workshop needs a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


now thats livin rc !


----------



## moke

Gunny, thanks for the info…I ordered timers for my shops. about 2 hours ago…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Interesting. You guys saying your batteries would die if you left them on the charger?
> 
> I never had a problem. Leave them on 24/7.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> This is what I learned from a battery manufacturer. Batteries have a limited recharge life, for the sake of argument let s use 1000 as the expected lifetime. So, EVERY time the battery tops off these count as a charge against that lifetime. Subtract how every many for every spike you get and that numbers gets lower.
> 
> 2nd thing he went on about is that they will overheat and as some can attest, cause a fire.
> 
> My method to get around all that mess is to control the charge myself. None of this topping off stuff, and no fire hazard as the power is turned off to the charger itself with the timer.
> 
> This is last one I built. It is in my Mother s shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I have in my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I'm not a *topper offer* either. The older style cut the power capacity topping off and it did not take long to destroy those older batteries. Most of the current crop's manufacturers say to store at 50% and cycle every month or 2 to maximize battery life.


----------



## pottz

later guys time for some olympic's.


----------



## DeCe40

Was wondering when Rob would make an appearance.


----------



## moke

Gunny, I have one if the six battery chargers….should I charge every day and if so how long?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Moke* Depends on your usage and storage time. A few tips: https://www.contractormag.com/tools/cordless-tools/article/21175340/how-to-maximize-tool-battery-life


----------



## DevinT

I am a fan of the "tending" that the new chargers do but not a fan of keeping the batteries on all the time.

I have 3×4Ah batteries and 1×1.5Ah. I keep them lined up like soldiers in a row waiting their turn at the charger (all fully charged).

Every so often I take the one on the charger and move him to the back of the line and put the next one in-line on the charger to be topped-off for a day or two.

Sometimes things get slow and one stays on the charger for a week. No big deal.

When I do use one, it gets moved to the front of the line and placed on the charger right away.

If things are busy I might end up depleting 3-4 batteries and then it's just whoever is lowest gets put in line accordingly, all to maximize total power across all batteries as fast as possible without resorting to a super charger that might over-tend to them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Pottz* Is the post count here continuing the total from Corona Crazy or is Moke's a whole new game?


----------



## moke

Thanks Bob…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, I have one if the six battery chargers….should I charge every day and if so how long?
> 
> - moke


My practice is when a battery is low, put in charger and set for 2 hours. Typically, I am in the shop for 2 1/2 -3 hours each night. The next night remove charged battery and set on shelf ready for use. Some nights the screw guns and such get used alot, others not at all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## moke

Thanks Devin,
I have two of the six battery chargers, I have 12 batteries. One charger in my shop one in the garage. The chargers
charge one at a time, then shut down…at some point the charger starts again, not sure when….

If you put a new battery in, it will default to it after it finishes the one it was working on….then it will go on and top off the others…..I think I will put it on a timer daily or every other….just need to figure out how long to keep it on. These are all different sized batts from 1.5 amp to 6amp…..

Edit-Gunny-I posted this then saw your post….I'll start with 2 hours then--thanks


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


A friend who was a lab tech got diabetes. I asked him what he did to get it. He said he drank 2 liters of Coke a day! Shouldn't a lab tech know to limit it to one? ))))))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


That won't work here. They'll be lucky if a window wasn't broken if they were gone for more than 20 minutes ;((


----------



## moke

> - woodbutcherbynight


I like it!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> That won t work here. They ll be lucky if a window wasn t broken if they were gone for more than 20 minutes ;((
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Here in *Churchill* we have an area called *Glendonald* where they seem to herd all the low lifes on parole, addicts and such. They have a bloody good pizza shop in the middle. Standing joke is to count your wheels before you get back in the car with your pick up pizza. A while back I saw a shiny spotless Merc.. (so it wasn't an abandoned wreck) on bricks… not one wheel… Now I know what they mean by *standing* joke.

My "discharge" issue has been my experience with all my *Ryobi* chargers… I tend to get slack as I have a swag of batteries and forget to take them out. I have that 6 pack that I use but seldom for more than 2 batteries and after my experience, I now never leave them in there unintentionally. So far the worst I've done is a couple of days and usually set *Alexa* to remind me… but sometimes I miss the reminder when I duck upstairs to get a vino, settle in and forget to go back down… *butchers/pottzys* idea of putting a timer on, even if it's for a generous day seems like I can drink and not fret about my batteries… I don't have any issues with other brands as I don't have enough batteries to ignore them for any lengthy period… though I believe *Fe$tool* doesn't have that issue.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wonder why everyone has so many batteries? I spent most days battery dependent for years and never had more than 2; one in use and one charging. Having more just shortened battery life. The latest versions are not as susceptible as the NiCads. I did yield slightly when I bought a 6 amp-hour on sale a few years ago. Ridgid claimed I did not have an account; corporate greed most likely, but could have been Russian hackers holding them hostage I suppose. Rather than cash in on my lifetime battery guarantee, I did not go to war with Ridgid to collect )))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What is a *Ryobi*? Is that some sort of a mechanical bull?
> 
> - Anatidaephobia


Might be? I rode one once but the operator noticed I had some experience and threw me off ) All the ladies riding made their 8 seconds ))))


----------



## MikeB_UK

Turns out you can cut dovetails in pressure treated construction lumber.
I don't really recommend it though 

It's only for the shop, I'm getting kind of used to the weird green colour, but I think I'll probably stain it at some point.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke,

Just to let you know that I have to move out of my current home end of Feb. New home won't be done in time, so everything goes in storage, and we move to a hotel. So I will be more in and out here.

I like all the new people. Sorry about the Garage closing, but I know you and Gunny worked that out. I plan to message Bandit, hope he comes back.

One question Moke what timer did you buy for the battery chargers? That sounds like a good idea.

BTW got the table in the house, it took 5 people to move it. Top got some damage; I plan to fix that. May require a patch (bow tie) ....might make it look even better?


----------



## DeCe40

What happen to the top Petey? 
Mike B how dry was the PT wood?


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz* Is the post count here continuing the total from Corona Crazy or is Moke s a whole new game?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


whole new game bob.it was time to start fresh.


----------



## pottz

> What is a *Ryobi*? Is that some sort of a mechanical bull?
> 
> - Anatidaephobia


hmmm,sounds like maybe you spend most of your time doing cnc or maybe laser work ?


----------



## MikeB_UK

> What happen to the top Petey?
> Mike B how dry was the PT wood?
> 
> - DeCe40


Reasonably dry 
I stored it inside the house for 3 weeks before cutting it.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all late getting moving. Coffee and all is good. Took awhile this am.

Never realized that a simple thing like Batteries was not so simple.

Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Oh..Bandit will be watching…


----------



## pottz

> Oh..Bandit will be watching…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


great, hope we can entertain you. ;-)


----------



## splintergroup

Almost a Gibbons lookalike, just need to "grow out" you cap a little while longer 8^)


----------



## robscastle

I guess I better conform while eveybodys sticking their mug in.


----------



## pottz

> I guess I better conform while eveybodys sticking their mug in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


man i dont know whats worse the duck in his nighty or you without a shirt ;-) you deal with duckie about that sideways pic !


----------



## moke

Petey-
What I know about electricity is next to nothing….but I ordered this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B096CNZZXW?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details

As I said somewhere on here I have six place chargers, so I really only need one per building. In the garage I have the charer and 4 40v chargers on a power strip. I have 6 40v batts too, so I turn the strip on daily to once week or so, depending how much I am using them. I do forget yo turn them off though. If I use the timer on the power strip, I will turn it on for longer and every other or third day…..

What I know about plumbing is to hire a good one….I have soldered copper pipe connections and done lots with plumbing…..I end up bleeding and the pipe drips…..About ten years ago, I promised myself I would stick to screwing in a hose for outdoors and that will be it for my plumbing!


----------



## moke

> Almost a Gibbons lookalike, just need to "grow out" you cap a little while longer 8^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup


Billy Gibbons is my hero….I play guitar too…not like him….but he is flat out amazing! I play a Les Paul Gibson, like him…he happens to be a hundred times better…


----------



## moke

> I guess I better conform while eveybodys sticking their mug in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> man i dont know whats worse the duck in his nighty or you without a shirt ;-) you deal with duckie about that sideways pic !
> 
> - pottz


OK Duckie….take it easy…it was an accident, I'm sure…it'll be ok…...deep breaths…...


----------



## DevinT

Something about a sharp dressed man


----------



## GR8HUNTER

who made the duck picture police LMAO










YUPP :<)))))))


----------



## pottz

> who made the duck picture police LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUPP :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


he's self appointed tony,it's best to leave it at that ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

DeCe,

I used SS bolts into threaded incerts. I forgot I took out the washers to allow for better wood movement. I popped a little of the wood up on the top. I can fix w epoxy.

Been moving my shop to a storage unit. Building a new home but it is not ready, and we have a closing date of March 1. Buyer won't move that date. So we now have six storage units for everything we own. Movers come on the 28th to take all the furniture. I am moving the shop. Rental truck in for pick up on Thursday.

BTW love ZZ Top. Blue gene blues on Sirius today. La Grange is a favorite.

Relaxing with a well-deserved drink.

More packing and moving tomorrow.

Moke I may ask about the timer in the future. Can't order anything that will get delivered to my current home.

Bandit sticking around - good.

A sideways pic Rob, the Ducks wrath is something to behold.


----------



## 987Ron

> - GR8HUNTER


Anyone remember these lenses that were placed on the tv. Aunt had one. Gave a greenish color to the black and white picture.


----------



## pottz

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MWHQZX0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

this is what ive been using to plug my chargers into.ive got 4 on full time that arn't effected and 4 on timer that lose a charge if left on.works great.


----------



## DevinT

*pottz* that's super cool! Better than Christmas timers


----------



## splintergroup

> Almost a Gibbons lookalike, just need to "grow out" you cap a little while longer 8^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> Billy Gibbons is my hero….I play guitar too…not like him….but he is flat out amazing! I play a Les Paul Gibson, like him…he happens to be a hundred times better…
> 
> - moke


1K times better than me! 8^)

I'd love to watch a get together in the afterlife between BG and SRV.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We had a visitor again at 4 AM. The driveway alert along with the Ring camera seems to spook them away. ) Neighbor's daughter lost her bicycle ;(( I wish we had Duck style police here! )))

I haven't heard from our daughter for quite a while. Her workweek had increased to 11 - 12.5 hour shifts at the hospital. They were able to hire another respiratory therapist so she got reduced to 5 - 12.5 hour shifts in a row. Normal is 3 per week.

All this battery talk reminds me of my worst battery experience. I was working on a Lazy B project. The ceiling was about 35 feet up. Above it was steel beams. I had to drill a hole in the wall above the ceiling at the far end. It was about 150 feet walking on those steel beams about 40 feet up. As I started to drill the hole the battery died ;((((((((((


----------



## DeCe40

Oh boy a a shirtless Rob even sideways its bad. 
That sucks Petey. I hate when things like that happen.
So it wasn't still soggy then Mike B? How do you think the joints will still fit after it dries in a few months?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Oh boy a a shirtless Rob even sideways its bad.
> 
> - DeCe40


but i just love that kewl hat LOL :<))))))))


----------



## pottz

> Oh boy a a shirtless Rob even sideways its bad.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> but i just love that kewl hat LOL :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


tony dont encourage him.im waitin for the duck to arrive,should be a good show !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Oh..Bandit will be watching…
> - bandit571


You sly old *bandit* you,








Who's the *devil*???


> who made the duck picture police LMAO
> - GR8HUNTER


Thank's for the arse kicking reminder… I haven't blocked anyone for days. At least he won't be nagging me about his bloody wallet and sander.


> ..... I had to drill a hole in the wall above the ceiling at the far end. It was about 150 feet walking on those steel beams about 40 feet up. As I started to drill the hole the battery died ;((((((((((
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hell *topa*, that's why you should carry a spare power cord on your tool belt.


> Petey-
> What I know about electricity is next to nothing….but I ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


That looks like a neat little gizmo *moke*...

After the above discussions, I now have this to control my charger,








... grass is not for growing under webbed feet.

Now whether I'm graffitiing *pottzy* arched gate, swimming laps in my spa or "treasure hunting" in my bath tub, I can simply yell *"Alexa turn my Ryobi batteries off"*... 








with the water hazards, I can wrap my phone in plastic 








and holding my breath, I can manually (damn inconvenient) type the appropriate action.

Another good feature is that you can set up multiple scenarios, 








maybe even one to turn the porch light off if the MIL comes visiting.


----------



## moke

Both Rob and the duckinator are from AUS…they should be on the same time line!


----------



## moke

Duckel…It looked too complicated for me to figure out so I thought it perfect and ordered two of them…..
I wanted to put my Dust collector on Alexa and name it "sucker"......but I guess the thing draws too much power for their plugs…

REMEMBER this is a PG post!!!


----------



## pottz

> Duckel…It looked too complicated for me to figure out so I thought it perfect and ordered two of them…..
> I wanted to put my Dust collector on Alexa and name it "sucker"......but I guess the thing draws too much power for their plugs…
> 
> REMEMBER this is a PG post!!!
> 
> - moke


*positively goofy mike ?* well pretty much so far.


----------



## moke

> Duckel…It looked too complicated for me to figure out so I thought it perfect and ordered two of them…..
> I wanted to put my Dust collector on Alexa and name it "sucker"......but I guess the thing draws too much power for their plugs…
> 
> REMEMBER this is a PG post!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> *positively goofy mike ?* well pretty much so far.
> 
> - pottz


My wife always says if I am considered normal we are all in trouble…...


----------



## pottz

hey Anatidaephobia you gonna join us tonight ? i thought that was a medication for constipation ? hmm maybe im mistaken )


----------



## pottz

i figure we need some security here mike so i invited an old friend to keep watch.ya never no who might try and break in ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i figure we need some security here mike so i invited an old friend to keep watch.ya never no who might try and break in ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


*pottz* U scared everyone away! ;((


----------



## robscastle

why does it do that I changed it twice! now I have to live with it

I am obviously not sideways otherwise I would get dizzy and fall over.
One more try

OK preview is good

I only hope The duck doesnt see it or i will be like pork on a string


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rob, I learned my Anatidaephobia lesson the hard way. If they won't post upright, crop it, save, and post the cropped copy. LJ seems to accept them then.


----------



## robscastle

why now the double post!

Plus you know bob I did all that the first time ARRRRRRR its some bloody crona virus!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was out for a rare social call this evening. Dinner, drinks and cigars with an old friend. No shop time will make up for that tomorrow at Mothers. I am certain she has a long list….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## robscastle

Speaking of 4AM visitors.

Hey check out Colin Fuze'S visitor deterer


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## DevinT

I made a video of today's shop time.

I dug threw my box of small (3 inches or less) cut-offs, of which I am super glad I never toss, and found a nice piece of maple that I could super glue to a sliding bevel gauge. Not permanently, mind you, but using ye ol' painters tape and CA glue trick. I then super glued (the same way, using painters tape) a Stanley No 8 Type 11 tote to the little platform I made on the gauge.










I assure it looks silly but it has a rather serious purpose.

This particular bevel gauge is great because it has a reference edge so I can do this:






Being able to test out different angles of the handle, I can determine what feels best for me. Nothing feels better than making a tool that is comfortable for you, I think.

I narrowed on a range between 17 and 20 degrees of tilt.

Re-watching the video, I can see that 45 degrees actually looks to keep my arm more in line with my wrist, but I feel most natural at 17 degrees. I can even operate it one-handed at 17 degrees whereas at 45 (where I suspect the power band is greatest) I just don't feel in my comfort zone. 20 is comfortable but at 17 I can still tilt the handle forward slightly to increase pressure at the toe (versus at 20 where I have to change my body stance and shorten my reach to achieve the higher angle grip).

I briefly went to the absurd and tried 90 degrees. It was unworkable - maybe if your bench was close to your knees.

Altogether I feel it was a worthwhile experiment to see what would be most comfortable. However I will take a look at some of my saws to see what angles they have the handle at - and I need to determine the effective angle of grip translated from the angle of tilt to properly compare against an assembled saw.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Speaking of 4AM visitors.
> 
> Hey check out Colin Fuze S visitor deterer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> tony dont encourage him.im waitin for the duck to arrive,should be a good show !
> - pottz


Has anyone bothered to read his latest project? Are you prepared to give it a score out of 10 for my edificarion… I refuse to look at *sideways picture* poster's *threads*... whether they wear them or not.


> Duckel…It looked too complicated for me to figure out so I thought it perfect and ordered two of them…..
> I wanted to put my Dust collector on Alexa and name it "sucker"......but I guess the thing draws too much power for their plugs…
> 
> REMEMBER this is a PG post!!!
> 
> - moke


Yeah, I won't mention what I *called mine*, however, what I said after *Alexa* coiuldn't hear the *OFF* command fades that into *holy speak*. I think I said it before, the smart switches could handle the power, it's *Alexa* that had a premature bout of *presbycusis*... she has been relegated to lighter duties.

That *PG* rating is gonna drive me *batty*... enough to invent a *C20 virus*!


> ..... using ye ol' painters tape and CA glue trick. I then super glued (the same way, using painters tape)....
> - DevinT


Sorry for revealing my ignorance, could you speak into my *good eye* about that "trick". 


> Hey check out Colin Fuze S visitor deterer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


Hell, next he'll be *streaking_* through this thread with his armed and loaded motor bike…

Guns are verbotten in *Churchill*... I just plug in the door handle and hope *Alexa* can identify the good guys… *Fe$tool* delivery guys get a hall pass.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i figure we need some security here mike so i invited an old friend to keep watch.ya never no who might try and break in ?
> 
> - pottz


How can we soar with the *eagles* when we're protected by *Turgles*?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Rob, I learned my Anatidaephobia lesson the hard way. If they won t post upright, crop it, save, and post the cropped copy. LJ seems to accept them then.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hey *Topa* you can crop it as much as you like, but if it's *sideways*, you'll still have to rotate it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Rob, I learned my Anatidaephobia lesson the hard way. If they won t post upright, crop it, save, and post the cropped copy. LJ seems to accept them then.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Hey *Topa* you can crop it as much as you like, but if it s *sideways*, you ll still have to rotate it.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Rotate all you want ;(( LJ's defective software will not allow being right side up ;(( After cropping it seems to become hardware and the LJ defect has been defeated ) I think Petey tipped me off on that one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


LMAO!


----------



## robscastle

I sometimes get my Ute sideways.

speaking of which somebody did a big ass burnout right outside my place 2×360s must have had too much tread on their tyres. It was impressive but dangerous this day and age.










Sadly I had to sell my beloved BMW maybe one day I will tell you why










Nobody cut me off when I was on the road i tell you!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rob, Look at these idiots https://www.q13fox.com/news/tacoma-neighbors-fed-up-after-night-of-chaotic-street-racing Cops are not allowed to pursue them )))))))) They killed a couple of bystanders were in Auburn last year. The promoter continued after taking a couple of weeks off. They decided to prosecute him for vehicular homicide.


----------



## robscastle

I can understand it years ago in abandoned areas but not in community streets.

I had a friends and work college at Boeing whos daughter daughter killed as a result of a police car chasing a speeder.

Completely unnecessary this day and age Cameras, radios, nearby police, air observation use anything else but putting two high speed vehicles on our streets.

*This was published 12 years ago*

Principal tried in vain to save Caitlin
By Amelia Bentley
May 18, 2009 - 4.39pm

A school principal has told how she screamed out to students not to cross in front of police cars chasing a speeding vehicle moments before a school girl was struck and killed by a woman driving a stolen car.

Shona McKinlay, principal at Redcliffe State High School, broke down as she gave evidence at an inquest into the death of 13-year-old Caitlin Hanrick, who died on December 4, 2006.

The inquest, at the Brisbane Coroner's Court, is underway to investigate the circumstances which led to Caitlin's death.

The schoolgirl died after she was struck by a speeding car on Oxley Avenue which separates the high school's east and west campuses.

Mrs McKinlay said she was on playground duty when she saw and heard two police cars chasing a Holden Commodore along Oxley Avenue towards the crossing used by students to access both areas of the school grounds.

Police chases were halted for a time but are back now even with traffic and pedestrians both increased.


----------



## DeCe40

Devin after you find that right angle for the tote. Whats the plan to transfer it to attach to the plane?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Thanks *Anatidaephobia*.... you're my *hero*!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Heading to H.D for more totes to pack my tools. Tool wall, and clamp rack is next to me moved.

Wife took care of a Hotel, all the arrangements, and we now have 6 freaking storage units!

Hope my super can convince the county to let us have a temp C.O., all depends on the mood of the inspector.

No golf for a while. I am on the job.

Going to put my Dewalt x series Table saw up for sale. Ron I know you have the same saw. Not looking forward to the crazys that mess with you on craigs list.

Devin, well thought out device for the tote angle. Might want to show that to an Orthopedic surgeon for ideas.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> So it wasn t still soggy then Mike B?


Dry enough that inside wasn't noticable damp when I cut it.



> How do you think the joints will still fit after it dries in a few months?
> - DeCe40


Well, dovetails should pull together tighter as it dries, so drawer may get a little shorter, but hopefully won't cause any issues (unless it splits). Remind me in 3 months and I'll let you know


----------



## 987Ron

morning, cold for us outside, 37, foggy also a rarity. 
Todays goal after breakfast and some courage laced chicory infused coffee: Shower including hair wash and a change of the bandage. That may induce a fowl word or two, no I will not be cursing the Ducky. If I get through that brush my teeth. Ah the joys of recovery.

later if I survive the sower.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin after you find that right angle for the tote. Whats the plan to transfer it to attach to the plane?
> 
> - DeCe40


*DeCe*, that's the beauty of this.

I modeled the tote in software and once I determine the proper angle, I just punch the number into Inkscape. Then all I have to do is adjust how it connects to the carcass (making sure that the connection is strong and directs the forces correctly - I can choose to connect it at the top or the bottom or both, for example).

The important part was determining the correct rotation at the base because the entire tote is exactly modeled to a T.

When I start cutting out the carcass with the Shaper Origin, the tote will be part of the design.

Instead of worrying about how to attach the tote, my worries will be more about how to shape the tote to get that nice oval shape around the body instead of flat sides (were I to simply give it a small round over).

Not sure if I need a float or a handle makers's rasp (the latter being rather expensive - especially those hand stitched ones they sell on the Lee Valley website). Auriou rasps - but which one and is it necessary?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


it's called climate change gunny,get ready-lol. not quite that bad here but supposed to hit 90 tomorrow and upper 80's through the weekend.no rain in sight.not good.


----------



## 987Ron

> I
> Sadly I had to sell my beloved BMW maybe one day I will tell you why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cut me off when I was on the road i tell you!
> 
> - robscastle


Back in the teenage days with the Model A Ford, put a spark plug about 10" from the end of the exhaust pipe, wired it through a push button switch and a ignition coil. Push the button get a spark. 
Now when someone tailgated you turn the key off, let the engine turnover pumping raw gas down the exhaust, turn the engine back on and immediately hit the botton, Boom and a plume of fire out the back. Friend tried it and blew his muffler apart. Dad made me take it off as I was tailgated one night and hit the button, then the blue lights came on the police car. Got a lecture. Never did it again. Had its flaws. Was fun.


----------



## DeCe40

I see Devin going to make a new one with the shaper and have your angle built in. Instead of one of those rasp you can get a sanding drum kit. I used them to clean up some old totes before. 
Now i have to mark that on my calender Mike to check back in 3 months.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks *Anatidaephobia*.... you re my *hero*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


maybe because *he's so much like you *perhaps ?


----------



## DevinT

> I see Devin going to make a new one with the shaper and have your angle built in. Instead of one of those rasp you can get a sanding drum kit. I used them to clean up some old totes before.
> Now i have to mark that on my calender Mike to check back in 3 months.
> 
> - DeCe40


I was contemplating on whether it was worth my time or not to contour the handle with the shaper to make filing it into shape easier.

In essence, I would *attempt* to take thickness measurements every 1/4" and then tell the shaper to plunge that far at that offset to create steps. Then all I would have to do is file while using the steps as a guide.

Problem is, that approach really would benefit most from doing a surface probe.

I wonder if anyone has ever found a way to probe the surface of a 3D object using a probe bit in the Shaper Origin.

Otherwise, I was just thinking of pulling out a set of calipers and eye-balling it. It all sounds "too much" though, when I consider that I could probably just take some turning sandpaper strips and just "go to town" on the thing to get the proper oval handle shape.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I suspected it was a phone orientation issue *Anatidaephobia* I did not know it was easily fixed by cropping. Too bad the phone doesn't understand its own technology ;(( Some landscape pictures it only displays across the portrait position too small to see any details ;(( It maintains that view when rotated sideways ;(((((((((


----------



## DevinT

If my head is North and my toes are South, when I grab an iPhone, point the camera at something in front of me and shoot, if the charging port is pointing East, then the photo will *always* post to LumberJocks without being rotated.

YMMV on something other than an iPhone. No fussing about cropping (though I keep that in my back pocket for the few times I post a picture that previews as rotated).

Another option is to post it to twitter and then copy the image URL and then use that (by pasting the URL with exclamation points on either side of it).


----------



## DevinT

On the topic of contouring with the Shaper Origin, something like this

Where the Shaper Origin is used to create steps and it looks like this and it is then taken to a sanding belt to clean up some edges:










Then I see a tool similar to what *DeCe* recommended being used-after seeing it in action, I think you are right, that looks like a really efficient way to go about it …










After using the Dremel it looks like this:










That is followed by some hand sanding …










Then some finish is applied.










And Voila!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I can understand it years ago in abandoned areas but not in community streets.
> 
> I had a friends and work college at Boeing whos daughter daughter killed as a result of a police car chasing a speeder.
> 
> *Completely unnecessary this day and age Cameras, radios, nearby police, air observation use anything else but putting two high speed vehicles on our streets.*
> 
> *This was published 12 years ago*
> 
> Principal tried in vain to save Caitlin
> By Amelia Bentley
> May 18, 2009 - 4.39pm
> 
> A school principal has told how she screamed out to students not to cross in front of police cars chasing a speeding vehicle moments before a school girl was struck and killed by a woman driving a stolen car.
> 
> Shona McKinlay, principal at Redcliffe State High School, broke down as she gave evidence at an inquest into the death of 13-year-old Caitlin Hanrick, who died on December 4, 2006.
> 
> The inquest, at the Brisbane Coroner s Court, is underway to investigate the circumstances which led to Caitlin s death.
> 
> The schoolgirl died after she was struck by a speeding car on Oxley Avenue which separates the high school s east and west campuses.
> 
> Mrs McKinlay said she was on playground duty when she saw and heard two police cars chasing a Holden Commodore along Oxley Avenue towards the crossing used by students to access both areas of the school grounds.
> 
> Police chases were halted for a time but are back now even with traffic and pedestrians both increased.
> 
> - robscastle


That is a sad situation. When our governor released a lot of people using Covid as an excuse there were several out just having fun doing 100 mph plus in 35 mph zones. Several of the perpetrators walked away and their victims who suffered a fatal rear-end collision were middle-aged moms ;(((((((

Too bad probable cause is not supported by those high tech options and attys support perpetrators so well ;((


----------



## moke

Ron;That first shower anytime you hurt yourself or someone hurts you…is always an adventure. Learning curve at best. you get used to sleeping on one side yet? How is the pain today….should be subsiding for that disjointed feeling…I like your spark plug experience!

Petey…..what kind of saw you going to get after you are in the new shop? Are you making headway?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If my head is North and my toes are South, when I grab an iPhone, point the camera at something in front of me and shoot, if the charging port is pointing East, then the photo will *always* post to LumberJocks without being rotated.
> 
> YMMV on something other than an iPhone. No fussing about cropping (though I keep that in my back pocket for the few times I post a picture that previews as rotated).
> 
> Another option is to post it to twitter and then copy the image URL and then use that (by pasting the URL with exclamation points on either side of it).
> 
> - DevinT


I do that orientation trick if I intend to post on LJ. Too many photos were taken to get the best visible details. LJ is the only place I have found it to be an issue. FB and other sites don't seem to care )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I
> Sadly I had to sell my beloved BMW maybe one day I will tell you why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cut me off when I was on the road i tell you!
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> Back in the teenage days with the Model A Ford, put a spark plug about 10" from the end of the exhaust pipe, wired it through a push button switch and a ignition coil. Push the button get a spark.
> Now when someone tailgated you turn the key off, let the engine turnover pumping raw gas down the exhaust, turn the engine back on and immediately hit the botton, Boom and a plume of fire out the back. Friend tried it and blew his muffler apart. Dad made me take it off as I was tailgated one night and hit the button, then the blue lights came on the police car. Got a lecture. Never did it again. Had its flaws. Was fun.
> 
> - 987Ron


A guy I worked for had his 2 kids in the business. One day the youngest demonstrated his "cannon trick" turning off the key for a few seconds so fuel would fill the exhaust. He overdid it and blew that exhaust pipe and muffler off the pickup ))))

My E350 Ford van had an automatic choke. On frosty mornings it stayed on a little too long and backfired if I let off the gas to slow down. One morning a car pulled out in front of me about a mile into my commute. I had to let off the gas and it backfired. The car pulled off to the side of the road. I suspected they thought they had been shot at. I expected to hear from the sheriff's office but never did.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> it s called climate change gunny,get ready-lol. not quite that bad here but supposed to hit 90 tomorrow and upper 80 s through the weekend.no rain in sight.not good.
> 
> - pottz


Super Bowl is forecast to be 88. I wonder if any of the players in all that gear will have heat strokes? ;((


----------



## DevinT

I can make one of my cars backfire at will driving down the freeway and have used that to signal displeasure with someone's actions before.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Devin* That is too risky here. Too many returning fire ;((((


----------



## DevinT

> I see Devin going to make a new one with the shaper and have your angle built in. Instead of one of those rasp you can get a sanding drum kit. I used them to clean up some old totes before.
> Now i have to mark that on my calender Mike to check back in 3 months.
> 
> - DeCe40


Taking *bandit's* salient advice on a project, it is specifically the tote pictured below that I need to rotate 17 degrees before production (once I do it in software, then I can manipulate it further)










Of course, rotating the silhouette of the tote is the easy part. Grafting it onto the body will take some time. Of course, I will want to keep the embellishments I have made at the top and bottom-so I will slice and dice.










Based on tests that I performed.


----------



## DevinT

> ..... using ye ol' painters tape and CA glue trick. I then super glued (the same way, using painters tape)....
> - DevinT
> 
> Sorry for revealing my ignorance, could you speak into my *good eye* about that "trick".
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


See The ultimate hold-down trick for woodworkers #shorts by David Picciuto of Make Something


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I see Devin going to make a new one with the shaper and have your angle built in. Instead of one of those rasp you can get a sanding drum kit. I used them to clean up some old totes before.
> Now i have to mark that on my calender Mike to check back in 3 months.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> Taking *bandit s* salient advice on a project, it is specifically the tote pictured below that I need to rotate 17 degrees before production (once I do it in software, then I can manipulate it further)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, rotating the silhouette of the tote is the easy part. Grafting it onto the body will take some time. Of course, I will want to keep the embellishments I have made at the top and bottom-so I will slice and dice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on tests that I performed.
> 
> - DevinT


17 degrees is a significant ergonomic improvement. Your old age will be a lot more pleasant! )))))


----------



## DeCe40

The drum sander on a drill press works nice. Harbor freight sells the sets. You can use the different sizes to get in the different areas.

I just always crop a pic before I post it. It works every time. Also by cropping it I can make sure the reflection of myself in my curious George house dress is out of the pic.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Man I'm behind. Been working on another cabinet this week. Should finish it up tomorrow. Really don't like the legs on this one.

I like building these. Recently added a Excalibur slider to my table saw. It comes in really handy cutting the miters on the top/side.

Devin, I always thought you were a shaper origin queen? You mix in hand tools?


----------



## DeCe40

CWW the legs make it look retro. Wouldn't be my choice either


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Devin????


----------



## pottz

> The drum sander on a drill press works nice. Harbor freight sells the sets. You can use the different sizes to get in the different areas.
> 
> I just always crop a pic before I post it. It works every time. Also by cropping it I can make sure the reflection of myself in my curious George house dress is out of the pic.
> 
> - DeCe40


hey you guys just need to get a *real* camera with *real* lenses and take *real *pictures and you wont have to worry about it ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Man I'm behind. Been working on another cabinet this week. Should finish it up tomorrow. Really don't like the legs on this one.
> 
> I like building these. Recently added a Excalibur slider to my table saw. It comes in really handy cutting the miters on the top/side.
> 
> Devin, I always thought you were a shaper origin queen? You mix in hand tools?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


your way behind bud,she's huge into hand tools,especially hand planes.not just using but making them ! she's about as hybrid woodworking as you can get.from supper hitech to the lowest tech !


----------



## pottz

> Man I'm behind. Been working on another cabinet this week. Should finish it up tomorrow. Really don't like the legs on this one.
> 
> I like building these. Recently added a Excalibur slider to my table saw. It comes in really handy cutting the miters on the top/side.
> 
> Devin, I always thought you were a shaper origin queen? You mix in hand tools?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


that is wild man.make sure to post a finished pic.


----------



## moke

CWW--I really like that! Would it be for everybody's house? Probably not, but it would be awesome in those new ultra modern houses--those finished concrete houses come to mind…...I think those legs are perfect…I wouldn't change them….great job!

DeCe--Curious George? You too? Maybe the Duck has an old Harley-Giraffe/Alvin the chipmunk shirt aying around….don your bicycle helmet and mow!

Dev-I'm pretty ignorant about planes, but doesn't changing the angle, change the dynamic of the pressure it creates? or the way it cuts?
You can just say no, I won't understand the answer anyway….

Gunny: The neighbors have a set of twins that are now 9 but when they were 4, their mom painted their room with a color they picked, and it wasn't bad, it was kind of pinkish. The mom put one of those Tupperware style lids on the can to save it for repairs….they painted their Dads work truck. It is a HVAC unit with the graphics…..I was outside when he discovered it….I had actually never seen anyone have a s^&t hemorrhage before. He took it to a car wash and was able to get 95% off, but his conversation the next day I guess was interesting. These are the sweetest, prettiest little girls I may have ever seen, it was hard to be mad at them, he said….and there was an ex-cop adopted Grandpa standing there.


----------



## pottz

> Devin????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


naw, i think it's dev's brother and she's lecturing him about mixing oil and water !


----------



## CWWoodworking

Not trying to be snarky, but a real question. Is this site format really that bad? Don't get me wrong, it has its quirks. But compared to the worst sites I've used(Hafele and runners world forum), this one is a dream.

Runners world literally shut theirs down because it was completely unusable.

Hafele used to have a search feature that would pull up anything but a screw if you typed in "screw". At one point they would send a full sheet of paper for each line item you purchased for their invoices.


----------



## pottz

> Not trying to be snarky, but a real question. Is this site format really that bad? Don't get me wrong, it has its quirks. But compared to the worst sites I've used(Hafele and runners world forum), this one is a dream.
> 
> Runners world literally shut theirs down because it was completely unusable.
> 
> Hafele used to have a search feature that would pull up anything but a screw if you typed in "screw". At one point they would send a full sheet of paper for each line item you purchased for their invoices.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


is this place utopia no,but im damn happy to be here with you guys,and it's free so i got no complaints.hell id glady pay per month if it would mean upgrades.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Not trying to be snarky, but a real question. Is this site format really that bad? Don't get me wrong, it has its quirks. But compared to the worst sites I've used(Hafele and runners world forum), this one is a dream.
> 
> Runners world literally shut theirs down because it was completely unusable.
> 
> Hafele used to have a search feature that would pull up anything but a screw if you typed in "screw". At one point they would send a full sheet of paper for each line item you purchased for their invoices.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


The only quirks I have noticed is the phone picture orientation, occasionally notices to email fail for a few days, and occasionally there are failures on a thread, but all other functions seem to work fine. Most others are much worse!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The drum sander on a drill press works nice. Harbor freight sells the sets. You can use the different sizes to get in the different areas.
> 
> I just always crop a pic before I post it. It works every time. Also by cropping it I can make sure the reflection of myself in my curious George house dress is out of the pic.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> hey you guys just need to get a *real* camera with *real* lenses and take *real *pictures and you wont have to worry about it ;-)
> 
> - pottz


If I intend to take a picture of something I use my Nikon 33 mm. Phone camera only if it is not available.


----------



## pottz

> The drum sander on a drill press works nice. Harbor freight sells the sets. You can use the different sizes to get in the different areas.
> 
> I just always crop a pic before I post it. It works every time. Also by cropping it I can make sure the reflection of myself in my curious George house dress is out of the pic.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> hey you guys just need to get a *real* camera with *real* lenses and take *real *pictures and you wont have to worry about it ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If I intend to take a picture of something I use my Nikon 33 mm. Phone camera only if it is not available.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 if you want good pic's with no problems i use my canon,take a pic plug the camera into my computer,upload and it's on here in minutes with no modifications needed.and never sideways as the duck likes it.phones are for making "phone" calls,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nikon did the impossible many years ago. They invented the variable focal length (zoom) lens) Everyone else gave up.


----------



## pottz

> Nikon did the impossible many years ago. They invented the variable focal length (zoom) lens) Everyone else gave up.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


and canon jumped on the bandwagon and perfected the digital camera.they saw the future and ran with it.but i was a photography major in school and,damn i miss my darkroom making B&W prints.it's a true art form.their is a richness with b&w that color cant convey.i think mike will back that up ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I spent 2 days getting some good in-focus pictures of a dark-colored 6 horse team chuckwagon racing on dark-colored soil indoors with my 35 mm on Kodack film. This was the early days of digital cameras. A few months later I saw a digital picture of a horse in motion indoors. It was obviously a point-and-shoot picture. Everything I knew was obsolete ;(( That convinced me to move to digital  I love seeing the good results on the screen within seconds instead of questionable results in days )


----------



## DevinT

Sorry for delayed response. I was in the garage putting together a new addition to my stable of hand tools … I finally got that Roubo Frame Saw. It came disassembled and I had to put it together-which was quite the heart-pounding event. Given its age (and a few cracks, plus antique repairs) I wasn't sure if putting tension on the blade would end up causing injury to myself and the tool. So I dawned every last piece of PPE I had to protect my limbs, torso, face, ears, eyes, mouth, and top of head should the blade suddenly detention and whip back at me with those teeth.










Determining the correct orientation for the parts was an interesting puzzle. However, after studying the tenons, stains and wood color around the tenons and mortises, I eventually found which tenons go into which mortises (and which way was up and which was down-considering these were square tenons on round stock, meaning there were two possible ways to insert the tenon).

*cough* I put it together wrong first (thinking the tenons would fit more tightly than they did when properly oriented; I used a [dead blow] mallet to assemble it *very* gently and once it was assembled, noticed a feature that didn't line up and had to flip one of the end pieces). When it all fit together [properly] (on the second attempt), the tenons were actually pretty loose (of course, the whole thing is tensioned and held together by the screws on each end of the saw blade, so they don't necessarily have to be all that tight). In-fact, I think the looseness of the tenons is a design feature-not sure (doubtful-probably just lots of use introduced slop).










It looks quite nice fully assembled.










I do note that there are some substantial cracks and I would be concerned about putting *full* tension on it (I'm even afraid the threads on the screw might become stripped-the thing is *old* ... like 75-150 years old).

However, acquiring this piece and getting it in my hands for analysis (for a song of a price, only $49 + $15 shipping) means I can see just how I can recreate it. Get some hardwood dowels from MacBeath, cut some square tenons on it with a hand saw, chisel, and plane. Get some square stock for the end pieces and make some matching mortises with a hand brace and chisel. Then I just need to recreate the blade and threaded tensioning rods. Sounds like fun to recreate this thing.

*EDIT:* Re-reading my summary of requirements and looking at the vintage Roubo, looks like the design should include a thick steel plate to prevent the wood from cracking once tension is applied. This saw has some cracks in it I will try and determine how *they* occurred despite the fact that this looks and feels solid when assembled. I'll try and check the thread pitch and see what tension the rod is rated at (I have a book that tells me how much force a thread can handle based on diameter and pitch)

Or … should I attempt to restore it and use it instead of just hanging this one on my wall? (Note: I didn't buy it for art-I bought it to use it or in the event it was not usable, as it was described by the seller, to copy it)


----------



## CWWoodworking

Got to use one of my favorite tools tonight after supper-my sewing machine.

An older guy I work with likes to use a barstool at his bandsaw. He wanted me to sew and upholster a pad on it so it's more comfortable. Cut a circle top and then sewed a band for the sides. Will tuck under and staple. Turned out pretty nice. Post a pic tomorrow when I get it upholstered.

Since I had the machine out, my daughter needed 2 shirts sewn as well so pretty productive sewing session.

Edit- Devin I would hang it. Would look awesome on my wall . Of course I am terrible with hand tools. Although I just got a card scraper and so far enjoy it in small doses.


----------



## pottz

> Got to use one of my favorite tools tonight after supper-my sewing machine.
> 
> An older guy I work with likes to use a barstool at his bandsaw. He wanted me to sew and upholster a pad on it so it's more comfortable. Cut a circle top and then sewed a band for the sides. Will tuck under and staple. Turned out pretty nice. Post a pic tomorrow when I get it upholstered.
> 
> Since I had the machine out, my daughter needed 2 shirts sewn as well so pretty productive sewing session.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


normally being the ass,i can be,id tease the hell outta you.but when my mom got cancer and couldn't do a lot my dad who had never sowed in his life,learned how to use a sowing machine.one of the proudest times in my life.your a good man cww !!!!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Got to use one of my favorite tools tonight after supper-my sewing machine.
> 
> An older guy I work with likes to use a barstool at his bandsaw. He wanted me to sew and upholster a pad on it so it's more comfortable. Cut a circle top and then sewed a band for the sides. Will tuck under and staple. Turned out pretty nice. Post a pic tomorrow when I get it upholstered.
> 
> Since I had the machine out, my daughter needed 2 shirts sewn as well so pretty productive sewing session.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> normally being the ass,i can be,id tease the hell outta you.but when my mom got cancer and couldn t do a lot my dad who had never sowed in his life,learned how to use a sowing machine.one of the proudest times in my life.your a good man cww !!!!
> 
> - pottz


It was a very "manly" leather material. Lol.

But, all the "manly-ness" went out the window when I sewed the glittery dance team shirt for my daughter!


----------



## DeCe40

I wish I had a sewing machine sometimes. Do those hand held one's actually work? Maybe I can get my scroll saw to run some thread through it. I should start a thread on here asking how to use a scroll saw as a sewing machine. There's been some questions asked here that are just as clueless.


----------



## pottz

> Got to use one of my favorite tools tonight after supper-my sewing machine.
> 
> An older guy I work with likes to use a barstool at his bandsaw. He wanted me to sew and upholster a pad on it so it's more comfortable. Cut a circle top and then sewed a band for the sides. Will tuck under and staple. Turned out pretty nice. Post a pic tomorrow when I get it upholstered.
> 
> Since I had the machine out, my daughter needed 2 shirts sewn as well so pretty productive sewing session.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> normally being the ass,i can be,id tease the hell outta you.but when my mom got cancer and couldn t do a lot my dad who had never sowed in his life,learned how to use a sowing machine.one of the proudest times in my life.your a good man cww !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It was a very "manly" leather material. Lol.
> 
> But, all the "manly-ness" went out the window when I sewed the glittery dance team shirt for my daughter!
> 
> - CWWoodworking


damn straight my friend.now im proud of you too!!!!


----------



## pottz

> I wish I had a sewing machine sometimes. Do those hand held one s actually work? Maybe I can get my scroll saw to run some thread through it. I should start a thread on here asking how to use a scroll saw as a sewing machine. There s been some questions asked here that are just as clueless.
> 
> - DeCe40


dont think a scroll saw can do sewing?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I wish I had a sewing machine sometimes. Do those hand held one s actually work? Maybe I can get my scroll saw to run some thread through it. I should start a thread on here asking how to use a scroll saw as a sewing machine. There s been some questions asked here that are just as clueless.
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> dont think a scroll saw can do sewing?
> 
> - pottz


Hoping this is tongue in cheek, but just in case, there is zero chance of scroll saw working. 

It's missing about 85%of the functions. Also, my machine only cost 100$.


----------



## DevinT

I have a very nice sewing machine but I don't know how to use it. Never learned. However, I was told the machine I have can do leather - with the right needle or whatever it is called. I really have no idea what the parts are called.


----------



## pottz

if you guys,gals wanna good night laugh check out my meme on "the woodshop". im sorry but i just had to,the devil made me do it-lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ps-im sure im blocked tomorrow ! ;-)) well worth it as a goodbye gift !


----------



## DeCe40

Yea CWW it was a shot at some of the threads asked on here not serious. Pottz knows what I'm talking about


----------



## RichT

> and canon jumped on the bandwagon and perfected the digital camera.they saw the future and ran with it.but i was a photography major in school and,damn i miss my darkroom making B&W prints.it s a true art form.their is a richness with b&w that color cant convey.i think mike will back that up ?
> 
> - pottz


For years Canon and Nikon leapfrogged one another. One would come out with a game changing feature, and the other would top them in their next iteration.

That all ended a few years ago with Canon the victor. As an amateur photo buff, I saw countless Nikon devotees bail and go with Canon. I'm not saying Nikon sucks, but Canon is the best.

I had a darkroom back in my teens too, Lar. It was a great place to show my female classmates how exciting it was to see an image develop.


----------



## RichT

> Sorry for delayed response. I was in the garage putting together a new addition to my stable of hand tools … I finally got that Roubo Frame Saw.
> 
> - DevinT


So your next resaw should only take 90 minutes, right?


----------



## moke

CWW-I sew several dog toys a week…..My sewing is aweful….I would like to learn how to do it better….theres always youtube, I guess!

Nice saw Devin…will look great on ur shop wall!

I just noted we made it to 566 posts!!!!! Awesome, thanks folks!!!


----------



## moke

...


----------



## DevinT

> Sorry for delayed response. I was in the garage putting together a new addition to my stable of hand tools … I finally got that Roubo Frame Saw.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> So your next resaw should only take 90 minutes, right?
> 
> - Rich


My expectations are low. We'll see.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## moke

> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For years Canon and Nikon leapfrogged one another. One would come out with a game changing feature, and the other would top them in their next iteration.
> 
> That all ended a few years ago with Canon the victor. As an amateur photo buff, I saw countless Nikon devotees bail and go with Canon. I m not saying Nikon sucks, but Canon is the best.
> 
> I had a darkroom back in my teens too, Lar. It was a great place to show my female classmates how exciting it was to see an image develop.
> 
> - Rich


What was the game-changing feature?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I intended to build one of those Rip Saws like Devin just got. I have quite a bit of western Maple up at the tree farm. It has been drying for several years in an old shed. Life got in the way. Buying a house for Mom and moving her 175 miles close to LB. Getting her house ready and sold. Getting the 5th wheel ready and spending 6 months touring the east coast when SWMBO retired. Finding a 4-foot diameter cottonwood blocking access to the tree farm was a PIA. The tractor need work before I could use it to clear the road  Moving mom to memory care and helping LB with the estate sale. The list is endless! Retired People used to tell me they wondered how they ever found time for a job when they were working. *Pottz* I know you are close. You have been warned. Might want to keep your job so you have time for woodworking and other activities )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* It should be easy at this rate to hit 20K by Christmas )


----------



## RichT

> What was the game-changing feature?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I didn't say that it was one game-changing feature. Nor did I cite any data regarding sales for one versus the other.  I simply stated that I read of many Nikon users switching to Canon.

Scott Kelby was one. Was it a technical choice, or did Canon offer him a better sponsorship? Who knows?


----------



## moke

When Auto-focus became the thing, and then into the digital age, Nikon's lenses were incredibly mechanical….not smooth made a buzzing sound….etc. Nikon had their motor to drive the helicoid (focusing mechanism) in the body. Canon had theirs in the lens….it was smooth quiet and quick. Nikon began to sink a little and had to cut back on R&D. They had 6 to 8 month back-orders. Nikon then came out with a Professional membership….for 125.00 per year, you got first shot at backorders….that drove folks away even more. Then they dumped the entire focusing system for the canon type system…...eventually over a 5 year period they brought themselves back Nikon always did have better glass, and charged for it, but a lousey focusing system. I am a Canon convert myself. I got my first Nikon when I was in High school….my photo institute required that and a view camera. I used in until 2004 when we went digital totally.


----------



## moke

I should say Nikon is back to most of their former glory…...but Canon clings to a sales lead over them still.
I have found that Canon is a little user friendly…...I still have 2 bodies and 6 lenses.

Rich…these days Scott Kelby is more known for his expertise in Photoshop than photographing…...he has videos and until I retired a pod cast….I have lost track since late 20'. Color labs were falling all over themselves to have him come and speak to their customers….


----------



## RichT

> When Auto-focus became the thing, and then into the digital age, Nikon s lenses were incredibly mechanical….not smooth made a buzzing sound….etc. Nikon had their motor to drive the helicoid (focusing mechanism) in the body. Canon had theirs in the lens….it was smooth quiet and quick. Nikon began to sink a little and had to cut back on R&D. They had 6 to 8 month back-orders. Nikon then came out with a Professional membership….for 125.00 per year, you got first shot at backorders….that drove folks away even more. Then they dumped the entire focusing system for the canon type system…...eventually over a 5 year period they brought themselves back Nikon always did have better glass, and charged for it, but a lousey focusing system. I am a Canon convert myself. I got my first Nikon when I was in High school….my photo institute required that and a view camera. I used in until 2004 when we went digital totally.
> 
> - moke


Good analysis.


----------



## RichT

Now, let's talk Rolleiflex TLR. Now, that was a camera. No autofocus frills. You had to have a light meter and know how to set up a shot.

Or you could go with "f8 and be there."


----------



## moke

Pottzy…Kodak actually held the patent on digital features and claimed to have made digital usable…I saw the first digital when I graduated from P School. It was a collaboration of Sony and and Kodak in 1977. I went to the introduction class that was being offered at the convention I attended. They claimed that the world would be filmless by 1995. They were off by 12 -15 years. Oh that sony/kodak was .5 megapixels

Kodak in their infinite wisdom sold off the patent and hundreds of Medical patents to look more profitable, under the CEO of man named Don Crap. He was the CEO in the 90's. He is soley the reason they do not exsist today. Possibly he was a nice man, but pretended to know things he did not know anything about. I was at a Canon booth one time when he and his entourage came in…...he said things from the point of an expert that clearly he knew nothing about and everyone around him knew, except for him. Before being the CEO of Kodak he was the CEO of Motorola.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - DevinT


That is cool… desperately waiting for *Shaper* to get it's *visa permit* into *Australia*.

You/anyone tried/considered these *Arbotech Contour Random Sander*... for a little unit it packs a punch (click on the picture),



  





They have a rubber backing and are more forgiving than a *Dremel* sanding attachment.

They have a rubber backing and are more forgiving than a *Dremel* sanding attachment.



>


I thought that was a warning for hand tool users… watch out for *low flying planes*... not quite a *747*.



> ... The only quirks I have noticed is the phone picture orientation, occasionally notices to email fail for a few days, and occasionally there are failures on a thread, but all other functions seem to work fine. Most others are much worse!
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yeah, if it wasn't for a few problems, there'd be no problems.


----------



## moke

Rich - Rollei was a very well built camera. They were at the top of their game before medium format SlR's came to power. Rollie was on of two TLR's that had interchangeable lenses. They produced a Med format SLR, of which I was given one, like ten years ago. Unfortunately it was when Bronica was coming to power to compete with Hasselblad. The bronica slr and the kowa died a horrible death….very few were sold. Fast forward to Covid in early 20. I found out on a blog that this Rollie is a collectors piece….there are almost zero collectors pieces in the camera world….THis kit had three lenses and different little gadgets that adapted it to this or that, in a Rollie case…...long story but I sold the kit foe 2500.00. It was the collector pieces and ebay that kept my studio bills paid during the forced shutdown. I was lucky enough to have a bunch of them. While I had intended to add that money to my retirement, Covid and the bank, who still expected their payments, had other ideas.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks Mike. I vaguely recall something about that. I never cared much for their older autofocus. SWMBO has a totally digital Canon point and shoot camera. We were on a tour boat. The guide pointed out a lighthouse 6 miles away. Just a little dot out there ) My longest telephoto lens would not have taken a very good picture and it would have been impossible to get a good focus with the movement of the boat. Her Cannon with digital telephoto took a good picture of the lighthouse. I couldn't believe it. It was as if we were standing beside it!

When we were touring Niagra Falls there was a lot of mist. The autofocus could not make up its mind ) I finally figured out to turn it to manual focus. The only issue with her CAnon is the battery. It doesn't last long. She always carries a spare and on a busy day, she might run dry. My Nikon will take several hundred pictures on a charge even with the newer in the lens autofocus on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottzy…Kodak actually held the patent on digital features and claimed to have made digital usable…I saw the first digital when I graduated from P School. It was a collaboration of Sony and and Kodak in 1977. I went to the introduction class that was being offered at the convention I attended. They claimed that the world would be filmless by 1995. They were off by 12 -15 years. Oh that sony/kodak was .5 megapixels
> 
> Kodak in their infinite wisdom sold off the patent and hundreds of Medical patents to look more profitable, under the CEO of man named Don Crap. He was the CEO in the 90 s. He is soley the reason they do not exsist today. Possibly he was a nice man, but pretended to know things he did not know anything about. I was at a Canon booth one time when he and his entourage came in…*...he said things from the point of an expert that clearly he knew nothing about and everyone around him knew, except for him. Before being the CEO of Kodak he was the CEO of Motorola.*
> 
> - moke


That is Dunning-Kruger Effect ) We had a lot of that in the construction industry after the 1980 recession that ended profitability. They started using college managers instead of promoting knowledgeable people up the chain of command. One job I was on they wanted to impress the hospital with how fast they could build a new 6 story wing. They were sheetrocking without the windows installed in winter rains. A week before the hospital was to take possession dark mold started showing behind the paint. All the sheetrock needed to be replaced ) I am sure they made a lasting impression on the hospital ))))))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... i miss my darkroom making B&W prints….
> - pottz


I miss the dark room… and making… and forget the B&W, my red face that wasn't from the light.


> I wish I had a sewing machine sometimes….
> - DeCe40
> 
> Yea CWW it was a shot at some of the threads asked on here not serious. Pottz knows what I m talking about
> - DeCe40


You having a go at us sewers trying to keep our heads out of the crap… 
When you get a machine,








get one with a scanner,








and your *smoking*,


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke,

Worked most of the day moving the shop. All shelves are down, and lumber stored. All hand tools packed and moved. Bench emptied. Going to see if the rockler bench lift kit wheels will make my bench movable. Picking up a Budget rental truck w a ramp. I can move a lot with that. Problem is the ramp is 26" wide. Planer, bench, etc have a wider wheelbase than that. I will make a trip the rental place to see what they offer in trailers with ramps.

May donate my Delta X table saw to a charity. That hurts a little.

If you can believe this I am getting a Sawstop. Called and emailed the dealer with what I want. No reply. Really?

Drum sander on a Drill Press can wear out the bearing if you use it too much.

CWW that cab looks cool.

Devin nice work.


----------



## DeCe40

Duck that's for a regular grinder or a die grinder? That's a shaper origin sewing machine? Maybe if the shaper takes its vaccine they'll let it into Australia.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Table update.

Doesn't everyone woodworker work on a project in the house at one point or another?

Fixed the top, by backing out the bolts and sanding down were the bolt pushed the top up from underneath. I used epoxy in one spot, and you can't tell a thing. phew, kick save and a beauty.










Final sanding and apply oil. It will stink up the house.


----------



## pottz

> Sorry for delayed response. I was in the garage putting together a new addition to my stable of hand tools … I finally got that Roubo Frame Saw.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> So your next resaw should only take 90 minutes, right?
> 
> - Rich


welcome to the new thread rich,some regulars from the garage,some new guys and some from way back.so far it's going great.hope you stick with us.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> LOL
> 
> - moke


+1


----------



## pottz

> I intended to build one of those Rip Saws like Devin just got. I have quite a bit of western Maple up at the tree farm. It has been drying for several years in an old shed. Life got in the way. Buying a house for Mom and moving her 175 miles close to LB. Getting her house ready and sold. Getting the 5th wheel ready and spending 6 months touring the east coast when SWMBO retired. Finding a 4-foot diameter cottonwood blocking access to the tree farm was a PIA. The tractor need work before I could use it to clear the road  Moving mom to memory care and helping LB with the estate sale. The list is endless! Retired People used to tell me they wondered how they ever found time for a job when they were working. *Pottz* I know you are close. You have been warned. Might want to keep your job so you have time for woodworking and other activities )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


lol-thats what guys always say.im ready to give it a try though.


----------



## pottz

> What was the game-changing feature?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I didn t say that it was one game-changing feature. Nor did I cite any data regarding sales for one versus the other. I simply stated that I read of many Nikon users switching to Canon.
> 
> Scott Kelby was one. Was it a technical choice, or did Canon offer him a better sponsorship? Who knows?
> 
> - Rich


for me it was easy, canon was the only brand i ever used except for an old manual pentax my dad gave me when i started.


----------



## pottz

> Moke,
> 
> Worked most of the day moving the shop. All shelves are down, and lumber stored. All hand tools packed and moved. Bench emptied. Going to see if the rockler bench lift kit wheels will make my bench movable. Picking up a Budget rental truck w a ramp. I can move a lot with that. Problem is the ramp is 26" wide. Planer, bench, etc have a wider wheelbase than that. I will make a trip the rental place to see what they offer in trailers with ramps.
> 
> May donate my Delta X table saw to a charity. That hurts a little.
> 
> If you can believe this I am getting a Sawstop. Called and emailed the dealer with what I want. No reply. Really?
> 
> Drum sander on a Drill Press can wear out the bearing if you use it too much.
> 
> CWW that cab looks cool.
> 
> Devin nice work.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


petey can you find a truck with a lift gate,thats how we moved my dads shop,made it a whole lot easier. i dont even wanna think about ever moving mine.


----------



## 987Ron

Late morning for me. Coffee and some books to pass the time so the old body can mend. Coming along but slow.

Petey do not envy you moving the shop. Pottz idea with a lift gate is worth considering. Check out the lift gate size to be sure things like the table saw will sit on it okay. A low trailer is easier than a high van to put things into and out of. More trips.

68 later, may try to sit on the back porch with some coffee and watch the golfers go by. Only 2 small steps down.

Later


----------



## moke

Petey….the screws were too long and came through the top? I am sure if anyone can fix this properly, it will be you. I personally have never done that…...I think my nose is growing while I type this….in fact just did that with a little clothes hanger thing I made for the wifes dressing room, luckily the back was not visible, so neither will be the dremmel grinding marks…
Was there tear out, that will need a bow tie? or did I misinterpret.

Either way, its still a legacy piece in my mind.

Topa, I was at a convention, where the CEO of Kodak was addressing 5000 of his dealers. He was asked a question that he dodged….he was asked that question several times and then became visibly frustrated, and said he refused to talk about it. It was about the fact that the dealers, at the time could buy film in bulk cheaper from Sam's and Costco,then Kodak would sell it to us. Rather than realizing that it was a major concern to us, he just refused the conversation. The dealers booed him until he left the stage. Like I said these were not folks off the street, they were his dealers…the show was for them. It made the Wall Street Journal, and all our trade journals front pages….he remained with Kodak for another couple years. Then we found out that he was making certain films only one location in the world. He was making Ektachrome slide film in AUS, then shipping it in containers to the US….and that's ok, except that ektachrome is very susceptible to heat damage, and those containers had to go through the tropics. The Wall Street Journal said several months later that he was the best thing to ever happen to Fuji Film. When digital took over and Kodak died, there were no dealers shedding any tears for them.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin, I always thought you were a shaper origin queen? You mix in hand tools?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I bought the Shaper Origin to build an HVAC system for a portable A/C to vent out of an awning window-which required a level of precision that none of my local manufacturers were capable of offering (to fit in the window and create a seal, I need tolerances down to 1/64" and while places like TAP plastic will cut parts to that tolerance, what they won't do is assemble the parts for me because it contains a complex miter that they just won't do). The odds of success greatly increased with the Origin.

It actually started when a neighbor challenged me into engineering a solution for our funky condominiums which I swear were designed by *sadists*.

However, I quickly found other uses for the Origin. Like making my own tools. The fun thing about making your own tools is that (1) you get to put your name on it (2) you get to question the design aspect of every other tool like it (3) you get to make changes that suit you and make it more comfortable or more efficient to use. Sure, it takes time to design and build a tool-but there are a number of books on the topic (and every time I find one, I snatch it up; I have 3 more books on hand tool making on the way in-fact).

If I could install a foundry in my garage, I probably would. I'd be melting down cast iron skillets to pour into molds. However, that's not a good idea right now, so I think I'll stick to working wood, steel, and acrylic to create my hand tools-often using the Shaper Origin to aid in the process.

Oh, I forgot to mention, I dimension all my lumber by hand before it ever reaches the Shaper.

I'm a huge fan of the Galoot Index and I hope to never produce a finished product with an index of zero. I always want there to be a by-hand aspect in the process.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin, well thought out device for the tote angle. Might want to show that to an Orthopedic surgeon for ideas.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Just came to me out of the blue actually. I was holding the tote in my hand thinking "what can I connect this to?" and the bevel gauge was just sitting on my bench; I looked down and the bevel gauge screamed "me, me, pick me!"

I held the tote up to the gauge and they fell in love. It was the strangest thing. Of course, their love was not compatible, so I found a way to make it work.

I've since broken them apart, but I think the idea could be made more permanent than super glue and painter's tape.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yeah, that's me … but the picture doesn't show the other end of the hose … stuffed into the gas tank of the neighbor's car up the hill.


----------



## RichT

> Table update.
> 
> Doesn t everyone woodworker work on a project in the house at one point or another?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Funny you should mention that. This is sitting on my kitchen island as I write this. It's a new front entry door and the granite top island is the best dead flat surface I could think of for glue up. There will be five glass panels in the openings.


----------



## DevinT

> Dev-I m pretty ignorant about planes, but doesn t changing the angle, change the dynamic of the pressure it creates? or the way it cuts?
> You can just say no, I won t understand the answer anyway….
> 
> - moke


On a plane, yes. Though this is for a saw.


----------



## moke

Sorry Devin, I guess I missed that

Rich that is an awesome door!!!! But I don't think that will look good on your house, so I'll try it out for you!


----------



## RichT

> On a plane, yes. Though this is for a saw.
> 
> - DevinT


You would have a heck of a time switching from a 1911 to a Glock.


----------



## DevinT

> Table update.
> 
> Doesn t everyone woodworker work on a project in the house at one point or another?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Funny you should mention that. This is sitting on my kitchen island as I write this. It s a new front entry door and the granite top island is the best dead flat surface I could think of for glue up. There will be five glass panels in the openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Yup, I admit that I tried working in the house. Got the great idea of "hey, I think the kitchen granite counter top is flatter than my workbench"-that turned out to be false. It was that day that I learned that our kitchen counter has hollows that are imperceptible to the naked eye (unless you're gauging the surface with a precision straight edge).














































That was the last time I tried to work in the house.


----------



## DevinT

> On a plane, yes. Though this is for a saw.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> You would have a heck of a time switching from a 1911 to a Glock.
> 
> - Rich


Not sure I understand the inference. Could you help me out on that one?

Is 1911 an S&W model?

I don't currently own a gun, but have been looking at the Kimber K6S. I like the way it looks, but I need to get one in my hands to see how it feels (is what I am told).


----------



## moke

If I may, I'd like to ask the brain trust here….I have a Sony 65" tv in our family room…..I have always liked the Sony quality, but hated their proprietary nature. So here is my question. It has two HDMI slots, I use one for the cable and one for the bluray player, which is also Sony. Sony only lets you load their approved apps…..I want CW and various other similar networks, which I do on the other TVS. I want to watch other apps on my Fire stick as I do in the numerous tvs I have. 
I have used a splitter, for the HDMI. Both powered and unpowered. They usually after 6 months to a year die…both the fire stick and the splitters…....Any ideas?


----------



## DevinT

I sliced, I diced


----------



## pottz

> Table update.
> 
> Doesn t everyone woodworker work on a project in the house at one point or another?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Funny you should mention that. This is sitting on my kitchen island as I write this. It s a new front entry door and the granite top island is the best dead flat surface I could think of for glue up. There will be five glass panels in the openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


what does swmbo think of you turning her kitchen into a workshop ?


----------



## moke

> On a plane, yes. Though this is for a saw.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> You would have a heck of a time switching from a 1911 to a Glock.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Not sure I understand the inference. Could you help me out on that one?
> 
> Is 1911 an S&W model?
> 
> I don t currently own a gun, but have been looking at the Kimber K6S. I like the way it looks, but I need to get one in my hands to see how it feels (is what I am told).
> 
> - DevinT


Devin, once you own a Kimber you will be spoiled for life. I have a couple of Sig sauers which approach their quality but not quite making it. A 1911 is a style, more than a manufacurer. 1911 has been made, in history by many folks, during WW2 Singer sewing machine stopped their production and made 1911 handguns. Glock has it;s own style…they all look alike, while the size varies the style is still that boxey look. They are awesome weapons too. I carried glocks for 20 of my 38 years. 
Edit: Kimbers are BIG bucks. THe sigs I have were all 1000.00 ten years ago…


----------



## RichT

> (unless you re gauging the surface with a precision straight edge).
> 
> - DevinT


Did that. I can slip a 0.010" feeler gauge under there, which is plenty flat for a door glue up.


----------



## RichT

> what does swmbo think of you turning her kitchen into a workshop ?
> 
> - pottz


No choice if she wants a new door.

She's a good sport though. Remember this shop from the pantry build I did for a local remodel? That was in the dining room for a couple of weeks.


----------



## pottz

> what does swmbo think of you turning her kitchen into a workshop ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No choice if she wants a new door.
> 
> She s a good sport though. Remember this shop from the pantry build I did for a local remodel? That was in the dining room for a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


your lucky most woman would probably have issues.mines pretty good about stuff like that as long as i clean up my messes when done.


----------



## pottz

keep an eye out guys we should have a surprise guest joining us today.


----------



## RichT

> Is 1911 an S&W model?
> 
> - DevinT


No, it was originally manufactured by Colt. The 1911 refers to the year it was introduced. In fact .45ACP denotes .45 caliber Automatic Colt Pistol.

In Hatcher's Notebook, Gen Hatcher describes the testing that went into the choice. They fired rounds into cadavers to assess the internal damage, counted rounds to drop a cow, etc. Fascinating book.

The reference was to the angle of the grips. The 1911 is more vertical and 1911 guys often hate Glocks for that difference.


----------



## pottz

> On a plane, yes. Though this is for a saw.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> You would have a heck of a time switching from a 1911 to a Glock.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Not sure I understand the inference. Could you help me out on that one?
> 
> Is 1911 an S&W model?
> 
> I don t currently own a gun, but have been looking at the Kimber K6S. I like the way it looks, but I need to get one in my hands to see how it feels (is what I am told).
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Devin, once you own a Kimber you will be spoiled for life. I have a couple of Sig sauers which approach their quality but not quite making it. A 1911 is a style, more than a manufacurer. 1911 has been made, in history by many folks, during WW2 Singer sewing machine stopped their production and made 1911 handguns. Glock has it;s own style…they all look alike, while the size varies the style is still that boxey look. They are awesome weapons too. I carried glocks for 20 of my 38 years.
> Edit: Kimbers are BIG bucks. THe sigs I have were all 1000.00 ten years ago…
> 
> - moke


i was curious about those kimbers so i checked out their website.they have a pretty cool pepper blaster,gonna get one for the wife,maybe get one for myself too to keep in the truck.


----------



## RichT

> i was curious about those kimbers so i checked out their website.they have a pretty cool pepper blaster,gonna get one for the wife,maybe get one for myself too to keep in the truck.
> 
> - pottz


I have a Kimber Eclipse II and also their limited run of 1500 Target Match. Back when I got them almost 20 years ago they were both under $1000.


----------



## moke

I always wanted a PPK to carry….I shot one and then cleaned it….they are odd to say the least….I recieved a Sig version P235? can't remember the number, as a gift from a friend. It shoots like a dream and carries nicely. They had a Kimber compact…had never seen one before…always wondered if it was a smooth as the full size.

Rich- I have a friend that collects WW2 1911 by alternative manufacturers….it is interesting…..we shot only two…because he didn't want to spend a week cleaning different guns. We shot an International Harvester and a Singer….They all look the same, as they worked from the same blueprints and the Govnmt wanted them to interchange parts with other manuf. From 50 feet you were lucky to get a pie plate size pattern…..

I had a Gold Cup, when I was on the pistol team….it was a very nice shooting weapon.


----------



## splintergroup

Back when I got my first 1911 ('47 "C" stamp) I spent some time tuning it up to make it worthy for our local IPSC style matches. It was about that time that many of the "boutique" 1911 manufactures (Kimber is one) really upped the game with competition worthy manufacturing steps providing a source outside of the custom conversion smiths that take a base model and do the upgrades.

As far a cameras, I was always a photo-nut. Nothing award winning, but I did like to capture a lot of the outdoor scenes I happened upon.

First "real" camera was a used Canon A1, their flagship model from the 70's. Built like a tank. I still have it but have not used in in many years. I discovered Fuji Velvia (velveeta) with it for capturing the awesome greens. Took it along on all my week long backpacking adventures into the Gila wilderness.

I was seriously considering a digital back to convert it to digital, but then I finally went digital with a Nikon "coolpix". digital was (is) great but that thing was a battery eater and slow to operate.

Went back to Canon with one of their EOS digitals which I still use. I have enough lenses in their eco system that I'll stay until I decide to upgrade to something in the 5D class. The Nikon/Canon digital wars were basically fought out in the cameras processors, definite leap frogging between the two.

Now there is word that the SLR is ending and going mirror-less.
Some people winder why it ever used the same mechanics but the focusing worked much faster and better when a different image sensor was used for this, the main sensors were just too slow. Now it seems they have finally crossed that line where they can get great focus performance from the main sensor and no longer need to rely on the mirrors. I may just jump to the last SLR since I bet they change the mount design and make my $$$ lens investment obsolete!

Anyway, sorry for rambling 8^)


----------



## DevinT

My Canon Digital Elph 7" with LCD purchased from Best Buy 17 years ago takes better pictures than my iPhone 6 (ok, so I'm a bit behind the times … I'm looking to upgrade to an iPhone 12 soon since it comes in Mint Green … one of my favorite retro colors … perhaps it will finally be able to retire the almost two-decades-old digital camera).


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron Pottz, no lift gates to be found. Fed-x UPS are renting everyone they can get their hands on!

The budget has a ramp that I have to modify with wood in order to take a weird slop out of.

Moke take a look at the "fix"










The bolt did not pierce the top it bumped it out and in one spot had a split out. Fixed with sanding and some epoxy. I don't think you could find the fix unless I showed you. Looks like the grain. One of those moments you say to yourself "your good". Ok maybe above average. Any way it looks good.

Rich that is pretty funny! Also interesting door build.

I have saved these beveled glass doors since we moved in, took them out of the dining room. Wife asked what did you do with those doors. "I moved them to the storage shed", she wanted to put them in the dumpster! I am going to make a custom cabinet with those some day.

I'll post a pic of what I put in its place.


----------



## pottz

> Ron Pottz, no lift gates to be found. Fed-x UPS are renting everyone they can get their hands on!
> 
> The budget has a ramp that I have to modify with wood in order to take a weird slop out of.
> 
> Moke take a look at the "fix"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bolt did not pierce the top it bumped it out and in one spot had a split out. Fixed with sanding and some epoxy. I don t think you could find the fix unless I showed you. Looks like the grain. One of those moments you say to yourself "your good". Ok maybe above average. Any way it looks good.
> 
> Rich that is pretty funny! Also interesting door build.
> 
> I have saved these beveled glass doors since we moved in, took them out of the dining room. Wife asked what did you do with those doors. "I moved them to the storage shed", she wanted to put them in the dumpster! I am going to make a custom cabinet with those some day.
> 
> I ll post a pic of what I put in its place.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


too bad a lift gate would have made the job much easier. table is lookin real good.


----------



## pottz

> My Canon Digital Elph 7" with LCD purchased from Best Buy 17 years ago takes better pictures than my iPhone 6 (ok, so I m a bit behind the times … I m looking to upgrade to an iPhone 12 soon since it comes in Mint Green … one of my favorite retro colors … perhaps it will finally be able to retire the almost two-decades-old digital camera).
> 
> - DevinT


im totally shocked,you mean you dont camp out over night everytime a new iphone comes out ?


----------



## DevinT

> My Canon Digital Elph 7" with LCD purchased from Best Buy 17 years ago takes better pictures than my iPhone 6 (ok, so I m a bit behind the times … I m looking to upgrade to an iPhone 12 soon since it comes in Mint Green … one of my favorite retro colors … perhaps it will finally be able to retire the almost two-decades-old digital camera).
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> im totally shocked,you mean you dont camp out over night everytime a new iphone comes out ?
> 
> - pottz


When I was younger, absolutely, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## moke

> Ron Pottz, no lift gates to be found. Fed-x UPS are renting everyone they can get their hands on!
> 
> The budget has a ramp that I have to modify with wood in order to take a weird slop out of.
> 
> Moke take a look at the "fix"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bolt did not pierce the top it bumped it out and in one spot had a split out. Fixed with sanding and some epoxy. I don t think you could find the fix unless I showed you. Looks like the grain. One of those moments you say to yourself "your good". Ok maybe above average. Any way it looks good.
> 
> Rich that is pretty funny! Also interesting door build.
> 
> I have saved these beveled glass doors since we moved in, took them out of the dining room. Wife asked what did you do with those doors. "I moved them to the storage shed", she wanted to put them in the dumpster! I am going to make a custom cabinet with those some day.
> 
> I ll post a pic of what I put in its place.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That is awesome Petey…..you and I and every other woodworker immediately show you all the faults…. I can hardly wait to see a photo of it in use in your new house and patio.


----------



## moke

Devin… The elph had many generations of cameras. I have one of the last that fits in the leg pocket of my pants….I carried it all over Vegas last month….never shot a photo….but I had it! After literally 50 years of photographing things….taking photos is commensurate to a Busman's holiday. People used to ask me what I used outside of the studio …..It would have been counter productive to tell them I didn't take photos outside of work. 
THe Elph, will always take better photos than the cell phones will for the foreseeable future. They say they are 12 or 15 meg photos in the cell phone, but that is mostly accomplished in a built in software. Maybe you are familiar with it, it's called interpolation software. It is old software developed by a combined effort by Canon and Nasa in 04'. It allows for the pixels to meld together to form a smooth product. It was originally developed for the 04 Olympics and Nasa missions when the camera were 3 meg. It allowed for really nice large enlargements. but is still not a substitute for higher pixel counts. Pixel counts are important to a certain extent then become irrelevant. I guess I just assumed your Elph is 10 or 12 meg…..if its 4 or 5 maybe go with the cell phone.

Rich…we sold tons of AE-1's and A-1's. They had a brother called AV-1 that was not very popular….
The first auto focus Canon was awful….can't recall it's name…it was the brunt of all jokes for a while….
then the eos line came out and they never looked back


----------



## pottz

> Devin… The elph had many generations of cameras. I have one of the last that fits in the leg pocket of my pants….I carried it all over Vegas last month….never shot a photo….but I had it! After literally 50 years of photographing things….taking photos is commensurate to a Busman s holiday. People used to ask me what I used outside of the studio …..It would have been counter productive to tell them I didn t take photos outside of work.
> THe Elph, will always take better photos than the cell phones will for the foreseeable future. They say they are 12 or 15 meg photos in the cell phone, but that is mostly accomplished in a built in software. Maybe you are familiar with it, it s called interpolation software. It is old software developed by a combined effort by Canon and Nasa in 04 . It allows for the pixels to meld together to form a smooth product. It was originally developed for the 04 Olympics and Nasa missions when the camera were 3 meg. It allowed for really nice large enlargements. but is still not a substitute for higher pixel counts. Pixel counts are important to a certain extent then become irrelevant. I guess I just assumed your Elph is 10 or 12 meg…..if its 4 or 5 maybe go with the cell phone.
> 
> Rich…we sold tons of AE-1 s and A-1 s. They had a brother called AV-1 that was not very popular….
> The first auto focus Canon was awful….can t recall it s name…it was the brunt of all jokes for a while….
> then the eos line came out and they never looked back
> 
> - moke


i had and still have two AE-1's,they were a great camera,but who uses film anymore.


----------



## moke

Unfortunately they don't age well…..there is a piston in a cylinder that in it's day made the mirror flop much more stable. As they age the cylinder gets dry and when you fire the shutter…if there is a sliding sound, instead of a clean, clear click….it's got the camera covid….only it will never get better on it's own. Try it out if you have the battery….if you don't, its a PX28.

Sorry Rich A-1's have the same issue. We operated a camera repair until 2015…...it is a hundred and fifty dollar repair, and that's if you can an old guy that knows how to do the repair.


----------



## pottz

> Unfortunately they don t age well…..there is a piston in a cylinder that in it s day made the mirror flop much more stable. As they age the cylinder gets dry and when you fire the shutter…if there is a sliding sound, instead of a clean, clear click….it s got the camera covid….only it will never get better on it s own. Try it out if you have the battery….if you don t, its a PX28.
> 
> Sorry Rich A-1 s have the same issue. We operated a camera repair until 2015…...it is a hundred and fifty dollar repair, and that s if you can an old guy that knows how to do the repair.
> 
> - moke


havn't fired them in over 20 years,not sure why im even saving them.the only pic's i take these days are just stuff i post here.lost my passion for photography when film faded out and i closed my darkroom for good.


----------



## splintergroup

> Unfortunately they don t age well…..there is a piston in a cylinder that in it s day made the mirror flop much more stable. As they age the cylinder gets dry and when you fire the shutter…if there is a sliding sound, instead of a clean, clear click….it s got the camera covid….only it will never get better on it s own. Try it out if you have the battery….if you don t, its a PX28.
> 
> Sorry Rich A-1 s have the same issue. We operated a camera repair until 2015…...it is a hundred and fifty dollar repair, and that s if you can an old guy that knows how to do the repair.
> 
> - moke


Great info moke!

I'll have to pull my A1 out someday to see if it still has life. Maybe I can find that zirk fitting for the piston and give it a squirt or two of axle bearing grease 8^)

I still have several unexposed rolls of Extachrome in the fridge from 25 years ago, I'm sure there are a few photo kiosks that can knock that out 8^/


----------



## corelz125

I'm out on parole. Pottz got me a plea deal. I can't violate my parole or its a life sentence.


----------



## corelz125

I have a lot of catching up to do in here


----------



## moke

Wow Corelz….Welcome…it seems like just yesterday I was talking to you…but it good to have you back!!! Now where are your jokes…...


----------



## DevinT

*moke* the reason I bought the Canon Digital Elph was because my Dad loved his Canon Elph which used that fancy film that you could just pop in and the camera would automatically pull it out and put it back in. There were limitations of course, such as you could pull it out before using the whole role, but once you pulled it out, that was it. I don't think you could put it back into the camera (or if you could, I think you had to remember how many pictures you took so you could advance the roll to fresh film, otherwise you would double-expose). Come to think of it, I think I remember my dad writing the number of images that were taken onto the canister after it was rewound and ejected so that he could go back to that same spot. He would have several rolls he was working on at once. For example, he kept his pictures of work separate from family-so he could order multiple prints of every image in a roll on a roll-by-roll basis for efficiency).

*EDIT:* Advantix was the name of that film. Dad loved it. I completely forgot about all the other features Advantix had. It was truly revolutionary for its time.

*EDIT 2:* Memory was wrong-apparently the roll remembered which parts of the film had already been exposed. I think the number Dad was writing was probably just the series number for a series of rolls. Being able to eject the film and then later reinsert was completely magical at the time.


----------



## DevinT

Funny thing … I have a disposable Kodak film camera sitting in the garage that I have no idea what's on it (probably nothing by now) that is at least 20 years old that I never had developed. I don't think there's even any way to develop even if there was something on it.


----------



## moke

Devin…Awesome….we had lots of folks that never sucked the tail in and just used the roll again. It is interesting how people wanted to blame us for things they did…..We were always selling "bad" film and processing them so there were two images on a frame….and oh the best one, was we had this "lady" that was VERY loud and accusatory….she said the other camera store in town sent her over to see if she had shot her roll or not, and we could look at it under our exposure inspector to see…...I told her they were pulling the wool over her eyes and she yelled at me for 10 minutes, calling me lazy, and every other thing you can think of. She was the only person I ever asked to leave and never darken my door again…..people were constantly accusing us of bad film….like the double exposure thing. I recall a man telling me it had to be, because he didn't even know the other folks in the frame. When I told him Kodak couldn't do that…..he told me I was …..well let's just say it wasn't nice. 
I had another guy doing what your dad would do, but his son or daughter never told him to cover the lens when taking it to where the last exposure was.

So when folks talked about doing what your Dad would do….we were scared to death, until we could figure out if they knew what they were doing, but when you questioned some folks they didn't take that well either…

Sometimes when I left the store at night and went to work at the PD, it was relaxing!


----------



## pottz

> Wow Corelz….Welcome…it seems like just yesterday I was talking to you…but it good to have you back!!! Now where are your jokes…...
> 
> - moke


easy mike thats what got him locked up.i wont be able to help next time-lol.


----------



## moke

Devin….Advantix was a short lived adventure. It was made for that, and you could not double expose it. Everything else about it was a nightmare…(processing) We never adapted our mini-lab to process it. It was really only pertinent for maybe 2 years. 
Also, there are many labs in operation around the country that could process your film. (Disposable Camera)
There is a huge lab still operational in Kansas…Dwayne's Photo. At least pre covid they were there…..
There was another one in Kansas too…."Process one" or something like that…

The exposed image, unprocessed images are called Latent images. They are really only stable for 5 years, but I have seen many that turned out with slight diminished color from a similar timeline. Make sure that the camera says Process 
C-41…if it says process C-22 send it to Rocky Mountain Film Lab in CO and mortgage your house for payment.


----------



## corelz125

Not sure if the comedy show will continue. Thats what got me locked up to begin with


----------



## DevinT

I couldn't find a "C-41" or "C-22" anywhere on it. I did however notice that the dial only reads "13" meaning there are a number of unexposed portions of film. Hmmm…. I wonder. Oh, and I saw some print on the bottom that said "develop before 2009 …" Lol. I'm only 13 years late. Could still contain something. Might as well roll the film and click the button a few more times before I send it off for good measure.


----------



## moke

Sure shoot off the frames of your boy! 
https://www.photoworkssf.com/services/film-services/process
try this….


----------



## pottz

> Not sure if the comedy show will continue. Thats what got me locked up to begin with
> 
> - corelz125


maybe disney approved jokes buddy ? damn it's funny but like mike said, it seems like we just talked ! well it's good to have you back with us. im gonna keep an eye on you.i had to sell my soul to cricket to get you back.jokes on her though,i have no soul-lol.


----------



## pottz

mike i think real art photographers will keep color and b&w going for years to come.it will be extremely limited and expensive but stay alive in some form.man i really miss doing B&W printing. what do you think ?


----------



## moke

I spent thousands of hours in a b&W lab…...when I started I took portraits and commerical works then when I wasn't I was in the b&w lab. We had 3 people in the B&w labs and copy room, not including me. I was there about half the time, for 5 years. So, about 5 thousand hours. I spent so much time in there my finger nails turned brown…I never used tongs. So no, I really don't miss it.

Edit: I really don't think that it will continue for purely economic reasons…..I could and have been wrong, but eventually the processors will not have parts, if they don't already. I have to say that processors are high maintenance….like really high. The bleach/fix and developers are corrosive. Even the water is hard on them….the parts are all plastic….large paper and chemistry will not be profitable enough to produce….no I think it will die….


----------



## pottz

> I spent thousands of hours in a b&W lab…...when I started I took portraits and commerical works then when I wasn t I was in the b&w lab. We had 3 people in the B&w labs and copy room, not including me. I was there about half the time, for 5 years. So, about 5 thousand hours. I spent so much time in there my finger nails turned brown…I never used tongs. So no, I really don t miss it.
> 
> Edit: I really don t think that it will continue for purely economic reasons…..I could and have been wrong, but eventually the processors will not have parts, if they don t already. I have to say that processors are high maintenance….like really high. The bleach/fix and developers are corrosive. Even the water is hard on them….the parts are all plastic….large paper and chemistry will not be profitable enough to produce….no I think it will die….
> 
> - moke


the commercial guys no,but the artists doing it in their own darkrooms i think may keep a niche market alive,at least for the near future i hope.i used tongs mike ;-) several years after i packed up my darkroom,both color and b&w i couldn't find anyone to sell my equipment to.i was in this camera shop getting a case for my wifes camera and was looking around for the darkroom supplies.so i asked this guy whats up,he points to a corner section about 4' wide and says,thats it.so im telling him about the stuff ive got,zone vi enlarger and other stuff they made plus the color equipment.way to much to list here.he says hey im just a poor camera shop guy,i cant afford that,i sure wish i could because id love to get into it despite the lack of suppliers.this was about 17 years ago.i looked him in the eye and said,will free work for you.he about fell down thinking i was joking.i said no im serious,you want it it's all yours.he gave me his number and i called him and he showed up in a small pickup and left with the bed full.i dont even wanna think about what it was worth when i bought it all.that was a sad day for me,like losing a good friend !!!!


----------



## 987Ron

My favorite camera from the past was my Nikon Nikonis V with either the 15mm lens and two strobes, one fixed and one hand held or the 35 mm lens with extensiion tubes for macro, again two strobes. Lot of time spent with these. 
Never had a leak, spent a lot of time cleaning o-rings and grooves and silicone grease. Regardless of which lens one had on the photo opportunities were for a different set up it seemed. One never knew what would present itself.

The other camera I liked was my Minox GT25. Good little travel camera. Still have it someplace. Fit in a brief case or pocket but the pictures were quite good. 
Oh the good ole days or were they.

Had some others but these are ones that come to mind. Nikon's early lens making was for the gunsights on the large warships of WWII and binoculars used by their military.


----------



## pottz

> My favorite camera from the past was my Nikon Nikonis V with either the 15mm lens and two strobes, one fixed and one hand held or the 35 mm lens with extensiion tubes for macro, again two strobes. Lot of time spent with these.
> Never had a leak, spent a lot of time cleaning o-rings and grooves and silicone grease. Regardless of which lens one had on the photo opportunities were for a different set up it seemed. One never knew what would present itself.
> 
> The other camera I liked was my Minox GT25. Good little travel camera. Still have it someplace. Fit in a brief case or pocket but the pictures were quite good.
> Oh the good ole days or were they.
> 
> Had some others but these are ones that come to mind. Nikon s early lens making was for the gunsights on the large warships of WWII and binoculars used by their military.
> 
> - 987Ron


i was Canon all the way except i used Nikon for my enlarger. and yeah, those were the good ol days.


----------



## corelz125

What are you talking about Pottz take the pic on your phone go to edit and poof it's b&w… How does the iPhone 13 pics stack up against a real camera? That's their claim to fame now is how good the pics come out.


----------



## pottz

> What are you talking about Pottz take the pic on your phone go to edit and poof it s b&w… How does the iPhone 13 pics stack up against a real camera? That s their claim to fame now is how good the pics come out.
> 
> - corelz125


oh lord you never went into a darkroom and experienced the magic of sliding a sheet of photo paper into the tray and watching this beautiful image appear before your eyes.the first time i saw it i knew i had to do more.


----------



## moke

Ron-did you have to lube the seals? Nikonis is legendary…never used one…of course I am the one that gasped for air in the shower…..

Pottz--I threw tens of thousand of dollars worth of equipment in my dumpster….I threw a complete processor and 6 enlargers….2 45m Besler for B&W and 4 color heads…It hurt. I saved the lenses, I just sold one on ebay last week. It sold for 27.00….it was 250.00 new


----------



## moke

sure is good to have you back out of Lumberjocks jail Corelz…...


----------



## 987Ron

> What are you talking about Pottz take the pic on your phone go to edit and poof it s b&w… How does the iPhone 13 pics stack up against a real camera? That s their claim to fame now is how good the pics come out.
> 
> - corelz125


I Phone 13 on a scuba dive? 165 ft. in the Blue Hole in Belize? I Phone strobe be enough? Have no way of knowing and have not done any underwater photography for years so it is irrelevant. Just curious.


----------



## pottz

> Ron-did you have to lube the seals? Nikonis is legendary…never used one…of course I am the one that gasped for air in the shower…..
> 
> Pottz--I threw tens of thousand of dollars worth of equipment in my dumpster….I threw a complete processor and 6 enlargers….2 45m Besler for B&W and 4 color heads…It hurt. I saved the lenses, I just sold one on ebay last week. It sold for 27.00….it was 250.00 new
> 
> - moke


wow i feel your pain man.at least you got 27.00 bucks more than i did-lol. i had the dream of getting into 4×5 b&w doing the ansel adams zone system,the main reason i bought all the zone vi equipment.do you remember fred picker and his range of light photography.he was a high end darkroom equipment maker.for nut jobs like me-lol. damn you guys are flooding me with good memories,and great sadness too !


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron-did you have to lube the seals? Nikonis is legendary…never used one…of course I am the one that gasped for air in the shower…..
> 
> - moke


All the connections were o-rings. The o-ring lube was a refined silicone grease. Still have 3 or 4 tubes of the lube.


----------



## corelz125

Look at that b&w with a push of a button. Now this is an image that comes to life.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> What was the game-changing feature?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> for me it was easy, canon was the only brand i ever used except for an old manual pentax my dad gave me when i started.
> 
> - pottz


Me too… I just couldn't get film for it,











> i was curious about those *kimbers*...
> - pottz


I was *also* curious about those *Kimbies*...








Butt, it turned out to be a bummer.


> I m out on parole. Pottz got me a plea deal. I can t violate my parole or its a life sentence.
> 
> - corelz125





> Not sure if the comedy show will continue. Thats what got me locked up to begin with
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> maybe disney approved jokes buddy ?
> - pottz


Blood oaf!... Who wouldn't want to see a daffy mickey do a goofy with his bullwinkle shaped like a woody woodpecker, while a canine pluto rotates around with his non-human gyro gearloose as the letcherous beagle boys rescue poor minnie from the locked bank of that tightwad Scrooge McDuck?

Recalcitrant me and that inspiring *Anatidaephobia* wlcome you back *X125*... oops *C125*.

Thanks *pottzy* and *Cricket*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Damn *C125*, I posted my reply just before yours…

*Cricket*... shoot him!... warning shot between the eyes!

My bad… *padded murph bullet*, voilence wiil,not be condoned.


----------



## DevinT

New old book arrived. Can't wait to read it cover to cover with my boy


----------



## pottz

damn ducks how much vino you had today.i know your excited to have corelz back but lets take it easy my friend.he's on parole so we need to get back "slowly" buddy.


----------



## pottz

> New old book arrived. Can't wait to read it cover to cover with my boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


dan dev you know how to party.cheers !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> damn ducks how much vino you had today.i know your excited to have corelz back but lets take it easy my friend.he s on parole so we need to get back "slowly" buddy.
> 
> - pottz


Parole is no excuse for *sideways photos*... nor is deity kinship.


----------



## moke

> What was the game-changing feature?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> for me it was easy, canon was the only brand i ever used except for an old manual pentax my dad gave me when i started.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Me too… I just couldn t get film for it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was curious about those *kimbers*...
> - pottz
> 
> I was *also* curious about those *Kimbies*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt, it turned out to be a bummer.
> 
> I m out on parole. Pottz got me a plea deal. I can t violate my parole or its a life sentence.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Not sure if the comedy show will continue. Thats what got me locked up to begin with
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> maybe disney approved jokes buddy ?
> - pottz
> 
> Blood oaf!... Who wouldn t want to see a daffy mickey do a goofy with his bullwinkle shaped like a woody woodpecker, while a canine pluto rotates around with his non-human gyro gearloose as the letcherous beagle boys rescue poor minnie from the locked bank of that tightwad Scrooge McDuck?
> 
> Recalcitrant me and that inspiring *Anatidaephobia* wlcome you back *X125*... oops *C125*.
> 
> Thanks *pottzy* and *Cricket*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I'm sorry--what was that? Anybody got an english to AUS translation book?


----------



## pottz

> damn ducks how much vino you had today.i know your excited to have corelz back but lets take it easy my friend.he s on parole so we need to get back "slowly" buddy.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Parole is no excuse for *sideways photos*... nor is deity kinship.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


give him some time,cricket prison is harsh,a man needs time to adjust to civilian woodworking life again ! when i got out i couldn't even look at wood for weeks.the smell of sawdust made me nauseous !!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> For years Canon and Nikon leapfrogged one another. One would come out with a game changing feature, and the other would top them in their next iteration.
> - Rich


We all seem to get fixated with brands… and people bitch about my fetish with *Fe$tool*....


----------



## pottz

> For years Canon and Nikon leapfrogged one another. One would come out with a game changing feature, and the other would top them in their next iteration.
> - Rich
> 
> We all seem to get fixated with brands… and people bitch about my fetish with *Fe$tool*....
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


no fixation with a brand,fixation with a quality brand.you know that quite well my duck.


----------



## pottz

boys,and girls it's been a slice of life today but it's*,ROBOT FIGHTHING TIME-BATTLE BOTS !!!!!* see ya all tomorrow.i leave you all to deal with the duck alone-lol.


----------



## moke

Duckmeister-Festool fetish? have a systainer fetish….I just ordered my 6th one in two weeks. I have a problem. I am now building a router stack.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## DevinT

Spot the green charger and green batteries










*EDIT:* There are a total of 18 hand planes on the shelf below the toolbox which contains mostly marking and measuring devices, chisels, mallets, and files.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, I was at a convention, where the CEO of Kodak was addressing 5000 of his dealers. He was asked a question that he dodged….he was asked that question several times and then became visibly frustrated, and said he refused to talk about it. It was about the fact that the dealers, at the time could buy film in bulk cheaper from Sam s and Costco,then Kodak would sell it to us. Rather than realizing that it was a major concern to us, he just refused the conversation. The dealers booed him until he left the stage. Like I said these were not folks off the street, they were his dealers…the show was for them. It made the Wall Street Journal, and all our trade journals front pages….he remained with Kodak for another couple years. Then we found out that he was making certain films only one location in the world. He was making Ektachrome slide film in AUS, then shipping it in containers to the US….and that s ok, except that ektachrome is very susceptible to heat damage, and those containers had to go through the tropics. The Wall Street Journal said several months later that he was the best thing to ever happen to Fuji Film. When digital took over and Kodak died, there were no dealers shedding any tears for them.
> 
> - moke


That is typical of Myopic Financial Focus management introduced by Wall Street promoting the Dot Com Boom. Look how Boeing destroyed its century of leadership in commercial aircraft. The idiots that came with the merger with Douglas is the best advantage AirBus could ever have ))))) Same management style Pacific Gas & Electric is using to burn California flat ;(((((

*Devin* An anvil and forge will be a lot more useful in your garage than a foundry recycling cast iron pans.


----------



## robscastle

Well with LBD and Anatidaephobia here now what more could you possibly want!


----------



## robscastle

And don't start me on Dr Land the Polaroid camera issue!
along with I think it was my first introduction to Li Po pouch batteries.


----------



## robscastle

speaking of reading books cover to cover










Just wait until the little rugrats get their hands on this!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... using ye ol' painters tape and CA glue trick. I then super glued (the same way, using painters tape)....
> - DevinT
> 
> Sorry for revealing my ignorance, could you speak into my *good eye* about that "trick".
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> See The ultimate hold-down trick for woodworkers #shorts by David Picciuto of Make Something
> 
> - DevinT


I may be slow to match my IQ, but I appreciate a good tip… A belated thanks *DT*.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> And don t start me on Dr Land the *Polaroid* camera issue!...
> - robscastle


Ah the good olde B&W *Polaroid*... back when developing by 3rd. parties was censored… at least they kept the copies for themselves… I'll omit the other honeymoon happy snaps and keep it clean,









Won that t-shirt in a *Frist* jingle competition.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hell, I still have that t-shirt after 50 years….








though just a tad tight!

... and found this next to it… 45 yo,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Anybody guilty of this gesture with SWMBO?









(Latest project -1.)

Time for the hangover phase tomorrow!


----------



## 987Ron

Coffee in hand, waiting for the Therapist to show. ,

nice day out, Sunny, very slight breeze, after the torture may go sit on the porch with coffee, a book and watch the golfers go by, this idleness is getting to me.

Mote I remember trying to find Fuji film for underwater pics. Early on Walmart would not carry it as it was not made in the USA, at least Sam tried. The kodak lacked red, the Fuji had more. Without a strobe and even with it the reds tend to disappear with depth. 10 ft. and they are basically gone. Now with a strobe, if your subject is 5 ft. away the light had to travel 5 ft strobe to subject and 5 ft. back to the camera. Why the deep ocean has that beautiful very dark blue black color. Yellows went next etc. Almost forgot about that. Also one could not just click away with the shutter, you had 36 shots and that was it, Changing film at depth never happened. Digital changed all that.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Mote I remember trying to find Fuji film for underwater pics. Early on Walmart would not carry it as it was not made in the USA, at least Sam tried. The kodak lacked red, the Fuji had more. Without a strobe and even with it the reds tend to disappear with depth. 10 ft. and they are basically gone. Now with a strobe, if your subject is 5 ft. away the light had to travel 5 ft strobe to subject and 5 ft. back to the camera. Why the deep ocean has that beautiful very dark blue black color. Yellows went next etc. Almost forgot about that. Also one could not just click away with the shutter, you had 36 shots and that was it, Changing film at depth never happened. Digital changed all that.
> - 987Ron
> 
> boys,and girls it s been a slice of life today but it s*,ROBOT FIGHTHING TIME-BATTLE BOTS !!!!!* see ya all tomorrow.i leave you all to deal with the duck alone-lol.
> - pottz


*Canon*, *Fuji*, *Polaroid*, *Pentax*... damn you guys and your speak… I was pissed with all the cheap *Chinese* tool imports, but now *yazall* seem to be speaking *Mandarin*... anyone remember *English*... and maybe a few understandable cuss words?

Cameras died with *Hugh H.*...

*pottzy*, thanks for the *oil letting*!


----------



## moke

Duckman-If I was going to not speak Asian about camera brands, this would be the conversation….........................................................................................................................................
Kodak did not make cameras in the US since the 50's. And even at that, Kodak cameras in my lifetime were junk.

What in the world are you doing up or are you still up? As for your shirts, I have many shirts that I got when I was a young officer…mine don't fit EITHER!!!! Your moo-moo and those shirts are not the same size. LOL

I actually met Hugh H, once at the afore mentioned convention…..from what I could see, he had no visible personality….of course I was not equipped with anything that interested him.

Ron…some Fujichrome (slides) was enhanced. It was the one folks sought after. It was actually about 10% exaggerated. That's a lot. We never processed our own slides, but sent them to a lab about 70 miles north of us. They did an excellent job. We had these folks that called themselves "rail fans". They shot roll after roll of slides of just Train engines only. They were all nuts for that Fujichrome. Which I never figured out, because the colors were not accurate for inanimate items. But hey, they were buying and I was selling. I would think that underwater would rob you of contrast, because of the density of the water, so an enhanced film would remedy that to a certain extent. Now with digital, you can dial in more contrast in multiple places…I would think the photos would be better than ever now. Do you still Dive? Do you still have the Nikonis? I really don't know, but I would guess that a Nikonis is one of the "collectable" cameras and may be valuable. It's the niche cameras that are valuable…..not the great grandmas 1918 Kodak that they made a million of.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duckman-If I was going to not speak Asian about camera brands, this would be the conversation….........................................................................................................................................
> Kodak did not make cameras in the US since the 50 s. And even at that, Kodak cameras in my lifetime were junk.
> 
> What in the world are you doing up or are you still up?...
> 
> I actually met Hugh H,...


Looks like your mum and dad did the *dirty* a few years later than mine.

In my early lifetime, all you could buy in my environment was *Kodak*... or that one you've only heard about *once*... the *Clack*... and I believe it wasn't *Asian*... no racism intended.

SWMBO hid my cask of vino and I keep looking for it under my keyboard… then I thought, "while I'm there".... *QED*!

Was gonna grill you about *Hugh*, however, no matter how I worded it, I would have had some unused bra's shoved down my throat.

Found my cask, time to cuddle up to it in bed.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on a light pole for finishing room. Didn't like the clamps on these lights. Made my own version.


----------



## moke

Well done Gunny! Very innovative! What was the stand originally?


----------



## 987Ron

Mote: Sold the Nikonis and the lenses and stuff several years ago. Gave some other stuff away, extension tubes, frames etc. 
Have not dove since I moved to Ga. Not sure why I gave it up when I did. Living in Tampa it was easy thing to do, here it is a major thing to do. Only dive equip. I still have are a few lead weights and some tools used in working on the equipment. Wrenches ground thinner, picks etc.

Therapist just left so survived. Not to bad. See her again next week, twice.

Off to the porch with a book, glass of tea, and quiet. Nap later.


----------



## DevinT

Son and I have made it through the first 2 chapters on the history of Stanley book (published in 1996). First chapter was on Frederick T. Stanley-founder of Stanley Bolt Manufactory (the company that started it all). The second chapter was on the most important employee (who saw them through tough times during years of loss and then later the Civil War, and finally beating out 4 larger and more established competitors), William Hart.

My God, the things I have learned so far. I finally learned why some blades have "warranted" stamped on them, where the sweetheart logo comes from (it's a combination of the "S.W." [Stanley Works] heart logo and the "Stanley" rectangular logo of the Stanley Rule & Level company-combined when the two companies merged), and much more.

There is so much history in this book, and I'm barely on Chapter 3.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well done Gunny! Very innovative! What was the stand originally?
> 
> - moke


Thanks. Originally it was one of those DeWalt Halogen light sticks. I saved the pole but tossed the lights.


----------



## moke

> Well done Gunny! Very innovative! What was the stand originally?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Thanks. Originally it was one of those DeWalt Halogen light sticks. I saved the pole but tossed the lights.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


My wife often criticizes me me saving stuff like the stand….I just can't throw stuff like that away. I have the craftsman version of that light. I still have the lights and they work fine, I have repurposed the stand to hold a big dust catcher for my DC.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Whoa Corlz is back! Good to see.

Today's work. Moving the shop. Got a lot done. The big stuff is left. Bandsaw, Lathe, Bench, planer 4 large cabinets I made 2ft deep, 8 ft high, 4 ft wide. Last will be the festools.










I think I know how to move the lathe and Bandsaw. Bench and planer will be a challenge.

Looking to donate the table saw. I called a tech school.

Pete


----------



## pottz

> Well with LBD and Anatidaephobia here now what more could you possibly want!
> 
> - robscastle


one less ! im not afraid of ants,i just dont trust the dude !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well done Gunny! Very innovative! What was the stand originally?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Thanks. Originally it was one of those DeWalt Halogen light sticks. I saved the pole but tossed the lights.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> My wife often criticizes me me saving stuff like the stand….I just can t throw stuff like that away. I have the craftsman version of that light. I still have the lights and they work fine, I have repurposed the stand to hold a big dust catcher for my DC.
> 
> - moke


My boss threw it out.


----------



## sras

Ding dong the Vette is gone. After 18 years of ownership we finally sold our 93 Corvette. We really hadn't driven it much in the last 5-8 years. Only drove it a total of 19,000 miles over the 18 years. Turns out that our lifestyle doesn't include cruising in a Corvette any more 

(A topic carried over from the garage thread)

Welcome back corelz! (and that is no joke


----------



## moke

> Ding dong the Vette is gone. After 18 years of ownership we finally sold our 93 Corvette. We really hadn t driven it much in the last 5-8 years. Only drove it a total of 19,000 miles over the 18 years. Turns out that our lifestyle doesn t include cruising in a Corvette any more
> 
> (A topic carried over from the garage thread)
> 
> Welcome back corelz! (and that is no joke
> 
> - sras


Sometimes our focus changes and it is time to move on…but it may hrt as you rip that band-aide off!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Son and I have made it through the first 2 chapters on the history of Stanley book (published in 1996). First chapter was on Frederick T. Stanley-founder of Stanley Bolt Manufactory (the company that started it all). The second chapter was on the most important employee (who saw them through tough times during years of loss and then later the Civil War, and finally beating out 4 larger and more established competitors), William Hart.
> 
> My God, the things I have learned so far. I finally learned why some blades have "warranted" stamped on them, where the sweetheart logo comes from (it s a combination of the "S.W." [Stanley Works] heart logo and the "Stanley" rectangular logo of the Stanley Rule & Level company-combined when the two companies merged), and much more.
> 
> There is so much history in this book, and I m barely on Chapter 3.
> 
> - DevinT


Please keep us updated on the highlights. Winchester made tools but they probably could not compete with Stanley )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well done Gunny! Very innovative! What was the stand originally?
> 
> - moke


+1


----------



## pottz

> Ding dong the Vette is gone. After 18 years of ownership we finally sold our 93 Corvette. We really hadn t driven it much in the last 5-8 years. Only drove it a total of 19,000 miles over the 18 years. Turns out that our lifestyle doesn t include cruising in a Corvette any more
> 
> (A topic carried over from the garage thread)
> 
> Welcome back corelz! (and that is no joke
> 
> - sras


well everything in life ends some day steve.just like the garage,we move on to new,and hopefully better. and here we are.


----------



## pottz

one of our truck drivers that retired used to work for a large wholesale hardwood company and would save scraps and cutoffs that would have gone into the dumpster.he's had it for probably 15-20 years just stored outside.when he asked if i wanted it i was doubtful it would be any good.i did throw several pieces away due to termites and severe cracks.the top two pic's show what i started with,the last three are what i found after some planing and sanding.probably a couple hundred bucks worth.appears to be some walnut,zebra wood,cherry,rosewood,purple heart,maple and the real dark piece on top in the middle i have no idea.it's very heavy for the size.the real prize though was a piece of "OAK" you heard me,oak !!!!!dont even ask,lt,s not for sale !!!!! lol.

-working with my hands is a joy,it gives me a sense of fulfillment,somthing so many seek and so few find.-SAM MALOOF.


----------



## corelz125

Thanks Steve and Petey it's good to be back. 
Gunny those light stands when I see them at work in the dumpsters I take off the black plastic knobs some are t handle some are stars. They work good for shop made jigs. When you have to buy them the price adds up quick. So a lot of good parts off those light stands.

Nice score there Pottz. That one piece is it rosewood?

Petey have some pics of the planer?


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Steve and Petey it s good to be back.
> Gunny those light stands when I see them at work in the dumpsters I take off the black plastic knobs some are t handle some are stars. They work good for shop made jigs. When you have to buy them the price adds up quick. So a lot of good parts off those light stands.
> 
> Nice score there Pottz. That one piece is it rosewood?
> 
> Petey have some pics of the planer?
> 
> - corelz125


i think the two under that real dark piece in the middle is rosewood.the company this wood came from sold wood from all over the world.i went to one of their open house events,they didn't sell to the public except on that day.my mind was blown.pallets of dark black ebony,king wood,cocobolo and every dream wood you would ever want. their offices and counters inside were all done in tropical hardwoods.id say in todays money 1/4 mil easy,just for the wood alone !


----------



## corelz125

Could it be Ipe then? I have a few pieces of Ipe with nice grain patterns


----------



## CWWoodworking

> - Anatidaephobia


LOL!


----------



## CWWoodworking

Quote of the day at work-

Office guy-Hey how's it going?

Me-oh pretty good. Trying to get 2 trees to look the same(veneer flitches from 2 different trees).

Office guy-Well…. God doesn't even do that.


----------



## pottz

> - Anatidaephobia


i dont like you !!!!! i wish you to the corn field !!!!!


----------



## moke

> i dont like you !!!!! i wish you to the corn field !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s OK… I take it in my stride.
> 
> *Psalm 9:9-10.* The Lord is a refuge for the oppressed, a stronghold in times of trouble. Those who know your name trust in you, for you, Lord, have never forsaken those who seek you.
> 
> *Psalm 62:1-2* Truly my soul finds rest in God; my salvation comes from him.
> 
> - Anatidaephobia


You rockin my boat?


> ?


?


----------



## moke

> i dont like you !!!!! i wish you to the corn field !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s OK… I take it in my stride.
> 
> *Psalm 9:9-10.* The Lord is a refuge for the oppressed, a stronghold in times of trouble. Those who know your name trust in you, for you, Lord, have never forsaken those who seek you.
> 
> *Psalm 62:1-2* Truly my soul finds rest in God; my salvation comes from him.
> 
> - Anatidaephobia
> 
> You rockin my boat?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Hey, it s that *pottz* fella that started the *ark* leakage… I m just calling on divine intervention to help me out… looks like his friendship cannot be bought with kind words.
> 
> - Anatidaephobia
Click to expand...

Warning number 1


----------



## pottz

> i dont like you !!!!! i wish you to the corn field !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s OK… I take it in my stride.
> 
> *Psalm 9:9-10.* The Lord is a refuge for the oppressed, a stronghold in times of trouble. Those who know your name trust in you, for you, Lord, have never forsaken those who seek you.
> 
> *Psalm 62:1-2* Truly my soul finds rest in God; my salvation comes from him.
> 
> - Anatidaephobia
> 
> You rockin my boat?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Hey, it s that *pottz* fella that started the *ark* leakage… I m just calling on divine intervention to help me out… looks like his friendship cannot be bought with kind words.
> 
> - Anatidaephobia
Click to expand...

*it's time for the ana duck to fade away ? bye bye !!!!!*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez

Planer is the Delta DC-380 15" beast of a machine. I have to get some friends to move it.

Pottz- nice score on the wood. You should see my cut off pile. Truck has about 10% of it in the bed, because I had to lighten the rolling bins a bit to get them in the rental truck.

Daylight is breaking here. Got to get busy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Be safe moving Petey


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

ROFLMAO


----------



## moke

> - Rich


LMAO!!!


----------



## pottz

> - Rich
> 
> LMAO!!!
> 
> - moke


+1


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sold my Delta Uni Saw $800. The guy was an AF vet. We lifted it into the back of his pickup. Leveraged it onto a cabinet 20" high the tipped it into his pick up. (my idea) I could see he really had no plan. Done with that.

Got the bandsaw 18" floor model on a flat bed with the wife. Now I need a bud to get it into the storage unit.










Garage shop left and right



















A bud is coming over to unload the bandsaw.


----------



## moke

My back hurts just looking at the photos. That's an awesome bandsaw….I just have 14", that is a beast!!!
Is that your trailer? That looks like a nice little trailer. 25 years ago I had a couple of snowmobliles…I even had a Harley snowmobile for a while. I kept the trailer, I have been saying for 10 years, I'm going to fix up that trailer. It is not in bad shape, just needs tires and paint.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My garage engineering at work. All 3 lamps mounted and now fully adjustable without risk of falling off or moving inadvertently.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Problem with this PT lumber is it needs a lot of flattening, I think It's taking longer to dimension it than do the dovetails..


----------



## moke

Gunny…very innovative! Should have plenty of light now!

Mike- You are getting there….Good Job


----------



## corelz125

Give you credit Mike for making something with joinery out of PT wood.

I would made some low profile dollies to move that stuff Petey. When things are just need to be slid plywood and soap. We've pulled 90 ton across a floor like that. Then jacked it up 12'.


----------



## controlfreak

I left my Veritas LAJ on some PT wood one night, big mistake. The door I made still looks good though.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Got the bandsaw 18" floor model on a flat bed with the wife….
> - Peteybadboy


Another *Pbb* offspring in the making?


> - MikeB_UK


Those look like *hand made chips*.... *Mr. McCain* may pay a 7 figured shekels for the rights.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I would made some low profile dollies to move that stuff Petey. When things are just need to be slid plywood and soap. We ve pulled 90 ton across a floor like that. Then jacked it up 12 .
> 
> - corelz125


Solid 1" pvc pipe makes a great roller on the floor… if not super heavy, 40mm is betta. 
The pyramids would've been built in half the time if the slaves could've afforded the plastic.


----------



## moke

Good Idea Duck- Large PVC pipes would have made log cabins a lot less work too!


----------



## controlfreak

> I would made some low profile dollies to move that stuff Petey. When things are just need to be slid plywood and soap. We ve pulled 90 ton across a floor like that. Then jacked it up 12 .
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Solid 1" pvc pipe makes a great roller on the floor… if not super heavy, 40mm is betta.
> The pyramids would ve been built in half the time if the slaves could ve afforded the plastic.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Can't say slaves anymore, I think the PC term is indentured servants. Doesn't change history but we all feel better now.


----------



## 987Ron

When working on the brakes of a car are the slave cylinders on the brakes (old style drum brakes) now called 
indentured servant cylinders? Must be difficult to be a English Teacher these days.


----------



## corelz125

> I left my Veritas LAJ on some PT wood one night, big mistake. The door I made still looks good though.
> 
> - controlfreak


I left a piece of PT wood on my table saw one night. I feel your pain.


----------



## corelz125

> Son and I have made it through the first 2 chapters on the history of Stanley book (published in 1996). First chapter was on Frederick T. Stanley-founder of Stanley Bolt Manufactory (the company that started it all). The second chapter was on the most important employee (who saw them through tough times during years of loss and then later the Civil War, and finally beating out 4 larger and more established competitors), William Hart.
> 
> My God, the things I have learned so far. I finally learned why some blades have "warranted" stamped on them, where the sweetheart logo comes from (it s a combination of the "S.W." [Stanley Works] heart logo and the "Stanley" rectangular logo of the Stanley Rule & Level company-combined when the two companies merged), and much more.
> 
> There is so much history in this book, and I m barely on Chapter 3.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Please keep us updated on the highlights. Winchester made tools but they probably could not compete with Stanley )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Bob I have a few Winchester planes. They were made by Stanley and Sargent though.


----------



## pottz

> When working on the brakes of a car are the slave cylinders on the brakes (old style drum brakes) now called
> indentured servant cylinders? Must be difficult to be a English Teacher these days.
> 
> - 987Ron


hey im good with the word,slaves.it's what they were !


----------



## splintergroup

Now I have to tear out the page with the venerable 74104 TTL IC from my 1970's Texas Instruments TTL data book!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob I have a few Winchester planes. They were made by Stanley and Sargent though.
> 
> - corelz125


What a disappointment! ;(( I thought Winchester was a diversified manufacturer


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Can t say slaves anymore, I think the PC term is indentured servants. Doesn t change history but we all feel better now.
> 
> - controlfreak


A couple of years ago I talked to a guy that could not talk to his grandchildren. They didn't make sense. He told me he studied their education and they do not have English classes with definitions and dictionaries. They have language arts class and the words mean whatever they want them to mean. Add that situation to the Seattle school district where correcting math such as 2 + 2 = 5 is racist! And, ending law enforcement here to address the same issues looks like the State of Nature is the next step, eh?


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I left my Veritas LAJ on some PT wood one night, big mistake. The door I made still looks good though.
> 
> - controlfreak


That's the advantage of cheap homemade wooden planes cf, they don't rust


----------



## RichT

> Add that situation to the Seattle school district where correcting math such as 2 + 2 = 5 is racist!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not only that, but "show your work" is racist. So demanding that anything more than 5 be provided on your test paper is verboten.

Of course we all know that the answer to everything is 42. No need to show your work either. If you don't believe me, type "what is the answer to everything" into your favorite search engine and see what comes back.


----------



## pottz

> Add that situation to the Seattle school district where correcting math such as 2 + 2 = 5 is racist!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not only that, but "show your work" is racist. So demanding that anything more than 5 be provided on your test paper is verboten.
> 
> Of course we all know that the answer to everything is 42. No need to show your work either. If you don t believe me, type "what is the answer to everything" into your favorite search engine and see what comes back.
> 
> - Rich


lmao-you are right,i just looked.wtf !!!!


----------



## moke

. I spent the afternoon, in the shop working on some projects, watching curling in the Olympics. I really kind of liked it….i really don't know why…a few years ago I would have made fun of it…...anybody else have a sport that interests them in the Olympics?


----------



## EricFai

Anything with speed. Watched the snow boarding last night, team event. Gold for the USA. Speed like the Skelton.

Bobsled is on now.


----------



## pottz

> . I spent the afternoon, in the shop working on some projects, watching curling in the Olympics. I really kind of liked it….i really don t know why…a few years ago I would have made fun of it…...anybody else have a sport that interests them in the Olympics?
> 
> - moke


yeah short track speed skating. like a nascar race on ice.my hero-opollo ono,bad ass skater with the gold medals to back it up!!!!


----------



## moke

I love bobsleds…..1000 mph on a glorified piece of plywood! Those folks have got lots of guts.


----------



## pottz

id be watching the olympic's right now but it's too damn nice outside to be in the house !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... math such as 2 + 2 = 5 is racist!...
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not *racist* but pure mathematics… 2 + 2 = 5 for large values of 2.

Can't remeber whether I forgot to post or got pinged, but another try…
Maybe I should be known as the *"vertically challenged indigenous non-foul/(fowl)"*!


----------



## moke

> id be watching the olympic s right now but it s too damn nice outside to be in the house !
> 
> - pottz


Come on over it's 2 degrees in Iowa….


----------



## moke

> ... math such as 2 + 2 = 5 is racist!...
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not *racist* but pure mathematics… 2 + 2 = 5 for large values of 2.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Vino?


----------



## corelz125

For a change it was nice out here today got into the mid 50's. Havent seen those numbers in a long time and my heating bill for last months proves that also


----------



## pottz

> id be watching the olympic s right now but it s too damn nice outside to be in the house !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Come on over it s 2 degrees in Iowa….
> 
> - moke


ill take a rain check mike,thanks -lol. it's still low 70's here.


----------



## pottz

well it was a beautiful day until we were eating some pulled pork sandwiches and suddenly i felt something hard in my mouth.my back molar crown came off.at least i didn't swallow it.no pain so see the dentist on monday ! wooh oo !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> id be watching the olympic s right now but it s too damn nice outside to be in the house !
> 
> - pottz


*Chill out pottzy*!

Saw a takeout in the hockey that I thought I was the only lowlife to execute….

We all have *Skeletons* in our closet that don't travel quite as fast and *louge* is not that thingy SWMBO does… *sled* me to my comment!


----------



## moke

> well it was a beautiful day until we were eating some pulled pork sandwiches and suddenly i felt something hard in my mouth.my back molar crown came off.at least i didn t swallow it.no pain so see the dentist on monday ! wooh oo !
> 
> - pottz


that suks--I was wrong--it's 10 degrees…you comin over then?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... math such as 2 + 2 = 5 is racist!...
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not *racist* but pure mathematics… 2 + 2 = 5 for large values of 2.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Vino?
> 
> - moke


*Archemedes!*


----------



## moke

> ... math such as 2 + 2 = 5 is racist!...
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not *racist* but pure mathematics… 2 + 2 = 5 for large values of 2.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Vino?
> 
> - moke
> 
> *Archemedes!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


As in the archemedes screw?


----------



## corelz125

Picked this one up to give it a try. Has a nice flavor to it for 94 proof. I know your a rum guy Moke but had a bad experience last time you tried dark rum.


----------



## moke

> Picked this one up to give it a try. Has a nice flavor to it for 94 proof. I know your a rum guy Moke but had a bad experience last time you tried dark rum.
> 
> - corelz125


You try it yet?


----------



## corelz125

Yup drinking it right now. Has a little vanilla flavor to it. I'll buy it again.


----------



## moke

> Yup drinking it right now. Has a little vanilla flavor to it. I ll buy it again.
> 
> - corelz125


I've been bored with drinking the same thing….I have tried Jamisons with 7, dr pepper and water….they are all ok, but I'm still looking….Maybe I'll try that, is it a NYC thing or distributed around the country.


----------



## pottz

> well it was a beautiful day until we were eating some pulled pork sandwiches and suddenly i felt something hard in my mouth.my back molar crown came off.at least i didn t swallow it.no pain so see the dentist on monday ! wooh oo !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> that suks--I was wrong--it s 10 degrees…you comin over then?
> 
> - moke


give it 5 more buddy and im there-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Yup drinking it right now. Has a little vanilla flavor to it. I ll buy it again.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I ve been bored with drinking the same thing….I have tried Jamisons with 7, dr pepper and water….they are all ok, but I m still looking….Maybe I ll try that, is it a NYC thing or distributed around the country.
> 
> - moke


jamisons mike…..really,thats what all the millenials here drink ?


----------



## corelz125

I think it's distributed all over. I'm not a Jameson fan. I refer Makers Mark or Knobb Creek over that. Then again i'm more of a dark Rum guy. Kraken is definitely the darkest I ever had. It's almost black.


----------



## moke

> Yup drinking it right now. Has a little vanilla flavor to it. I ll buy it again.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I ve been bored with drinking the same thing….I have tried Jamisons with 7, dr pepper and water….they are all ok, but I m still looking….Maybe I ll try that, is it a NYC thing or distributed around the country.
> 
> - moke
> 
> jamisons mike…..really,thats what all the millenials here drink ?
> 
> - pottz


Im ok with BV or Crown….


----------



## moke

> I think it s distributed all over. I m not a Jameson fan. I refer Makers Mark or Knobb Creek over that. Then again i m more of a dark Rum guy. Kraken is definitely the darkest I ever had. It s almost black.
> 
> - corelz125


I'll try it! Thanks!


----------



## EricFai

+1 on Maker's Mark


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> As in the archemedes screw?
> 
> - moke


Don't we all try?... Wish??? Sacked my entire *crew* when they dropped that *"S"*! *ALL CONSENTUAL ADULTS*... no coercion.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I ve been bored with drinking the same thing…
> - moke


Takes practice… after 50+ years I'm coming to grips with that activity!


----------



## moke

> I ve been bored with drinking the same thing…
> - moke
> 
> Takes practice… after 50+ years I m coming to grips with that activity!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I suppose it could be handy to drink the same thing…...you could buy in 55 gal drums, or however may liters that may be….


----------



## corelz125

The local spirits distributor just brings pallets of boxed wine to the Ducks front door. Then he laser burns puzzles from the pallet wood.


----------



## pottz

> The local spirits distributor just brings pallets of boxed wine to the Ducks front door. Then he laser burns puzzles from the pallet wood.
> 
> - corelz125


LMFAO !!!!!


----------



## moke

> The local spirits distributor just brings pallets of boxed wine to the Ducks front door. Then he laser burns puzzles from the pallet wood.
> 
> - corelz125


Perfect!!!


----------



## RichT

> ill take a rain check mike,thanks -lol. it s still low 70 s here.
> 
> - pottz


It's forecast to hit 81 here tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## pottz

sounds like your near me.they said 84 today and we hit 93 ? dont ever bet on the weather !


----------



## corelz125

Nothing like a good week of 18 degree weather to make you appreciate sunny and 65.


----------



## pottz

> Nothing like a good week of 18 degree weather to make you appreciate sunny and 65.
> 
> - corelz125


65-brrrrrrr !!!!!


----------



## moke

65? The inside of my house is not that warm!


----------



## RichT

> +1 on Maker s Mark
> 
> - Eric


I've got two bottles of A. H. Hirsch 16 year-old for sale of anyone is interested. Distilled in 1974. My bottles are the gold foil version.

This is not a joke. I have two bottles. I've consumed a more than a dozen of them over the years. Back in the nineties, they went for around $50 to $60 a bottle, but there is no f'ing way I'm going to open one of these given their value.

I want to sell them, I just don't know how to go about it.

If you doubt its provenance, there was a book written about this very whiskey titled The Best Bourbon You'll Never Taste

Here's a photo of one of mine taken minutes ago. It is truly the best bourbon I've ever tasted.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

US leading bobsleds ))



> The local spirits distributor just brings pallets of boxed wine to the Ducks front door. Then he laser burns puzzles from the pallet wood.
> 
> - corelz125


LOL


----------



## moke

> US leading bobsleds ))
> 
> The local spirits distributor just brings pallets of boxed wine to the Ducks front door. Then he laser burns puzzles from the pallet wood.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> LOL
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Can you imagine that first ride down the bobsled run? I can tell you with all confidence there would be a trail of urine and feces trailing my sled.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 65? The inside of my house is not that warm!
> 
> - moke


We keep it about 70. The power company sent a notice suggesting we turn the stat down 5 to 8 degrees )))))))) I suggest they quit building here until they find enough power sources. Natural gas has been a mile away for 40 years. They have had enough time to run it down here


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> US leading bobsleds ))
> 
> The local spirits distributor just brings pallets of boxed wine to the Ducks front door. Then he laser burns puzzles from the pallet wood.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> LOL
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Can you imagine that first ride down the bobsled run? I can tell you with all confidence there would be a trail of urine and feces trailing my sled.
> 
> - moke


I doubt I would leave a trail. Crash and burn at the first turn ))))))


----------



## pottz

> +1 on Maker s Mark
> 
> - Eric
> 
> I ve got two bottles of A. H. Hirsch 16 year-old for sale of anyone is interested. Distilled in 1974. My bottles are the gold foil version.
> 
> This is not a joke. I have two bottles. I ve consumed a more than a dozen of them over the years. Back in the nineties, they went for around $50 to $60 a bottle, but there is no f ing way I m going to open one of these given their value.
> 
> I want to sell them, I just don t know how to go about it.
> 
> If you doubt its provenance, there was a book written about this very whiskey titled The Best Bourbon You ll Never Taste
> 
> Here s a photo of one of mine taken minutes ago. It is truly the best bourbon I ve ever tasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


so just for fun,what would be your asking price ?


----------



## RichT

> so just for fun,what would be your asking price ?
> 
> - pottz


$6401.99.

Just kidding. I'd like to get a fair price. That was just the first link that came up on my search. The prices vary, and I haven't researched them all lately.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1 on Maker s Mark
> 
> - Eric
> 
> I ve got two bottles of A. H. Hirsch 16 year-old for sale of anyone is interested. Distilled in 1974. My bottles are the gold foil version.
> 
> This is not a joke. I have two bottles. I ve consumed a more than a dozen of them over the years. Back in the nineties, they went for around $50 to $60 a bottle, but there is no f ing way I m going to open one of these given their value.
> 
> I want to sell them, I just don t know how to go about it.
> 
> If you doubt its provenance, there was a book written about this very whiskey titled The Best Bourbon You ll Never Taste
> 
> Here s a photo of one of mine taken minutes ago. It is truly the best bourbon I ve ever tasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> so just for fun,what would be your asking price ?
> 
> - pottz


Lets do a bidding war. I'll start it at $150.


----------



## RichT

> Lets do a bidding war. I ll start it at $150.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Accepted. But there's a reserve.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I ve got two bottles of A. H. Hirsch 16 year-old for sale of anyone is interested. Distilled in 1974. My bottles are the gold foil version.
> - Rich


No need to big note… All looks the same against my dunny wall!


> US leading bobsleds ))
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You just can't lower yourselves to acknowledge the low lifes without snow.


----------



## pottz

> so just for fun,what would be your asking price ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> $6401.99.
> 
> Just kidding. I d like to get a fair price. That was just the first link that came up on my search. The prices vary, and I haven t researched them all lately.
> 
> - Rich


wow-well that takes me out of the running.hey maybe the duck could sell off a few of his high dollar tools and but a bottle ? oh hell what am i thinking,the man drinks jug wines that sell for 2 bucks a gallon !


----------



## pottz

> Lets do a bidding war. I ll start it at $150.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Accepted. But there s a reserve.
> 
> - Rich


as would i ! 250!!!!


----------



## RichT

> wow-well that takes me out of the running.hey maybe the duck could sell off a few of his high dollar tools and but a bottle ? oh hell what am i thinking,the man drinks jug wines that sell for 2 bucks a gallon !
> 
> - pottz


The duck probably swills Thunderbird or Strawberry Hill. I know you're more of a Kathryn Hall type.


----------



## moke

nite guys…it's late


----------



## pottz

> wow-well that takes me out of the running.hey maybe the duck could sell off a few of his high dollar tools and but a bottle ? oh hell what am i thinking,the man drinks jug wines that sell for 2 bucks a gallon !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The duck probably swills Thunderbird or Strawberry Hill. I know you re more of a Kathryn Hall type.
> 
> - Rich


 a new winery for me but yes,much more my style ! my families flagship wine has always been silver oak.but my fav is stags leap. the duck has access to some of the best wine their is.penfolds.the price would probably make his festool eyes roll though -lol.


----------



## pottz

> nite guys…it s late
> 
> - moke


you want me to bring dw back for a tuck in mikey ? maybe some of bandits breakfast bowls in the morning ?


----------



## pottz




----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Golf today. Two-man event 100$ per team

Superbowl party at 4pm

No work today.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> nite guys…it s late
> 
> - moke
> 
> you want me to bring dw back for a tuck in mikey ? maybe some of bandits breakfast bowls in the morning ?
> 
> - pottz


OUCH!... I think I may join *anatidaephobia* that you seem to take a dislike to… and PO.


----------



## RichT




----------



## 987Ron

Up late, difficult uncomfortable night with the new hipl But moving now, abitl

Super Bowl tonight. May not watch much.

When I think about who the advertising must be aimed at, who the entertainment must appeal to then I wonder if I want to be there, must be made for a group that I would not fit in with. The game itself maybe.


----------



## moke

Very true Ron about the S bowl…...but did you see the price of tickets? Only us old guys could afford that and then just once. They want our money, just not us…..I see Snoop dog is performing. I was in our Airport once coming back from somewhere and Snoop Dog was just getting off another flight. He had a floor length coat and sandals….it was January and there was snow on the ground, he had on shades and a big floppy hat and a entourage of three or four. I was surprised he was flying commercial….people were going nuts….I heard later he was doing a late xmas party for an investment company here in town. I am not a fan. In vegas they closed our favorite Italian restruanat, so him and Martha can open a place.

Hope ur hip is doing better today….mine never gave me problems sleeping.


----------



## moke

> - pottz


Each to his own…..I'm glad it's working out for them. The world is about choice.


----------



## moke

Duckie….what is a Dunny wall…couldn't find that in my AUS to English dictionary?


----------



## 987Ron

Back in the day I traveled a lot, on a plane to somewhere all the time. 
Saw all types of celebs. Female rock star Stevie ?? who bought out first class so no one would bother her, think she was the only one on the flight that cared who she was or what she did. 
Then shared a flight with Terry Bradshaw. He had center seat in coach, I had the window. After 3 min you would think we were long time friends, as was every one else around him. Lots of jokes, gave some kids some small signed player cards "If they promised not to give there Mom any problems" etc. Tampa to Dallas, He then came and walked with two of us down the corridor towards are next gate, he went his way I went mine. Mental image of the man is still very strong.


----------



## RichT

There are 10 types of people. Those who understand binary notation, and those who don't.


----------



## pottz

super bowl,super high price.yesterday the cheapest seat was 3100,probably in the nose bleed.the entertainment should be interesting with snoop and some other rappers.not my kind of music thats for sure.


----------



## pottz

> Duckie….what is a Dunny wall…couldn t find that in my AUS to English dictionary?
> 
> - moke


you gotta look in the "ducktionary" for that one.


----------



## corelz125

It was 58 degrees yesterday now it's been snowing all morning. At least that warm temp yesterday warmed up the streets and sidewalks.


----------



## moke

> Duckie….what is a Dunny wall…couldn t find that in my AUS to English dictionary?
> 
> - moke
> 
> you gotta look in the "ducktionary" for that one.
> 
> - pottz


I should ask the Duck for translation book…..


----------



## moke

> nite guys…it s late
> 
> - moke
> 
> you want me to bring dw back for a tuck in mikey ? maybe some of bandits breakfast bowls in the morning ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OUCH!... I think I may join *anatidaephobia* that you seem to take a dislike to… and PO.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I only have a dislike for him when he acts like your BFF


----------



## 987Ron

need one of those on line translator aps. Use one for German, sometimes Spanish but don't know if will do duck.


----------



## controlfreak

Rap music, I always think of the line in Die Hard, The bad guy says to Bruce Willis "I want to make you scream" the reply from Bruce, "play rap music"


----------



## moke

I have an infestation in my Shop…..I caught this little $%$# today…he was eyeing my systainers


----------



## DevinT

> Son and I have made it through the first 2 chapters on the history of Stanley book (published in 1996). First chapter was on Frederick T. Stanley-founder of Stanley Bolt Manufactory (the company that started it all). The second chapter was on the most important employee (who saw them through tough times during years of loss and then later the Civil War, and finally beating out 4 larger and more established competitors), William Hart.
> 
> My God, the things I have learned so far. I finally learned why some blades have "warranted" stamped on them, where the sweetheart logo comes from (it s a combination of the "S.W." [Stanley Works] heart logo and the "Stanley" rectangular logo of the Stanley Rule & Level company-combined when the two companies merged), and much more.
> 
> There is so much history in this book, and I m barely on Chapter 3.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Please keep us updated on the highlights. Winchester made tools but they probably could not compete with Stanley )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


We are on Chapter 7 now.

Some of the things border on the absurd. Like, ...

Frederick T. Stanley was a law abiding citizen-that is, except for one incident where he was caught driving, on Sunday. Though he was not pulled-over amidst the high crime of Driving on Sunday, the law was later dispatched to his home when a neighbor contacted the local Sheriff to report that they saw him driving, on Sunday. He was hauled to jail, and had to pay bail. He never again drove on Sunday, nor had any further negative encounters with the law.

Also, ...

William Hart had an electric car. In 1900. And when he went legally blind, he still drove it. With his wife. And people purportedly lept for the sidewalks when they saw him coming.

*EDIT:* ...

Oh, and …

The Stanley Rule & Level company prior to its merger with the Stanley Works still employed the contractor system (versus foreman based production), which paid employees based on their productive output-and purportedly had some lax rules. Workmen were afforded buckets of beer by their workstation. Nice days brought the workmen outside for a ball game. Chewing tobacco only became a problem when a woman reported to the company that her blouse was soiled by a workman spitting from the 3rd floor of their building-the solution to which was to install a 1 cuspidor each for every 3 workmen and to issue an internal memo to refrain from allowing the habit to one of the company's exports of ill-repute. At the time it was well accepted that alcohol increased work related injury, but the practice of allowing beers continued until merger with Stanley Works in the early 1900's. Boys could often be seen with bales balanced on a pole slung over their shoulders, each pale brimming with salutations from the local saloon.

*EDIT 2:* The ball games purportedly angered other departments that had to wait on output from the contractors that collectively decided to enjoy good weather. However, the company continued to foster healthy work balances and focused on company morale. Not entirely different from the Stanley Works, but William Hart was against the contractor system as he saw it as inefficient.


----------



## moke

> Son and I have made it through the first 2 chapters on the history of Stanley book (published in 1996). First chapter was on Frederick T. Stanley-founder of Stanley Bolt Manufactory (the company that started it all). The second chapter was on the most important employee (who saw them through tough times during years of loss and then later the Civil War, and finally beating out 4 larger and more established competitors), William Hart.
> 
> My God, the things I have learned so far. I finally learned why some blades have "warranted" stamped on them, where the sweetheart logo comes from (it s a combination of the "S.W." [Stanley Works] heart logo and the "Stanley" rectangular logo of the Stanley Rule & Level company-combined when the two companies merged), and much more.
> 
> There is so much history in this book, and I m barely on Chapter 3.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Please keep us updated on the highlights. Winchester made tools but they probably could not compete with Stanley )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> We are on Chapter 7 now.
> 
> Some of the things border on the absurd. Like, ...
> 
> Frederick T. Stanley was a law abiding citizen-that is, except for one incident where he was caught driving, on Sunday. Though he was not pulled-over amidst the high crime of Driving on Sunday, the law was later dispatched to his home when a neighbor contacted the local Sheriff to report that they saw him driving, on Sunday. He was hauled to jail, and had to pay bail. He never again drove on Sunday, nor had any further negative encounters with the law.
> 
> Also, ...
> 
> William Hart had an electric car. In 1900. And when he went legally blind, he still drove it. With his wife. And people purportedly lept for the sidewalks when they saw him coming.
> 
> - DevinT


Just plain common criminals!!!


----------



## 987Ron

We think of some of the old laws as inane, but today we pass more.


----------



## DevinT

> I have an infestation in my Shop…..I caught this little $%$# today…he was eyeing my systainers
> 
> - moke


Make him some foam booties so he can sleep with the 'tainers. ^_^


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Frederick T. Stanley was a law abiding citizen-that is, except for one incident where he was caught driving, on Sunday. Though he was not pulled-over amidst the high crime of Driving on Sunday, the law was later dispatched to his home when a neighbor contacted the local Sheriff to report that they saw him driving, on Sunday. He was hauled to jail, and had to pay bail. He never again drove on Sunday, nor had any further negative encounters with the law.
> 
> - DevinT


One of the books SWMBO had me searching for family history in colonial America, probably Stamford, CT, said 2 boys were brought before the magistrate for running in the streets and throwing rocks into the pond on the Sabbath. No mention of the punishment.


----------



## DevinT

Brings new meaning to the term "Sunday Driver" and I had not realized it was related to the Sabbath.


----------



## DevinT

Published in 1993. Got a new (old) book that will help answer some questions hopefully.


----------



## DevinT

ASIDE: wow, editing the image in the phone by just cropping only a single row of pixels is enough to remove the orientation marker and get the image to display as-shown without rotation. Nobody had previously specified by how much you have to crop (any amount) nor what tool to crop in (on the phone is fine)


----------



## moke

In Iowa, a municipality must re-codify their municipal ordinances every ten years…..the City I worked for had not done it in 40 years. Obviously the State was not too worried about it. I started in 1979. There were ridiculous ordinances. There was an ordinance that a man and woman could not cohabitate without being related. There was a public cursing ordinance…..which I violated most shifts….In 1982 I became the Chief for eleven years and pushed the City to re-codify…...I should have kept a copy of the old ordinances. I stepped down as Chief when I bought my studio. I had recodifed twice. I stepped down to 10 hours a week on the weekends. In 2003 the Cheif was shot and paralyzed. I refused to be the Chief, but took the administrative Captain position at 25 hours a week. They had not recodifyed since I had. I did it twice more before I retired in 2017. You would be surprised at how many towns still have old ridiculous ordinances…


----------



## pottz

> I have an infestation in my Shop…..I caught this little $%$# today…he was eyeing my systainers
> 
> - moke


ya gotta nip that in the bud mike,their like cockroaches,you get one and they over run you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ASIDE: wow, editing the image in the phone by just cropping only a single row of pixels is enough to remove the orientation marker and get the image to display as-shown without rotation. Nobody had previously specified by how much you have to crop (any amount) nor what tool to crop in (on the phone is fine)
> 
> - DevinT


Same thing I found about cropping phone pics


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Brings new meaning to the term "Sunday Driver" and I had not realized it was related to the Sabbath.
> 
> - DevinT


No Jews in colonial America at that time. It seemed to be a common term for the 7th day.


----------



## EricFai

A odd ordinance in my small town, which has been on the books from the early 70's. A person can walk down the streets in town drinking alcohol. The only thing is that it has to be in a cup, no bottles or cans. And one still can today.


----------



## moke

Off to Nieces' house for BBQ and S Bowl….you guys are on your own tonight….

Pottzy…I will keep an eye on the infestation….I have been using Duck spray, but don't think it is working. They gravitate to Ryobi and Festool only…...Will the last person out turn the lights off?


----------



## 987Ron

Great collection of systainers, now to fill them up with something appropriate. 
Son and DIL due at any time with all the goodies for SB. Who cares about the game, its the great food goodies and tapas that are the mainstay of this day.

Have fun, be safe May your team win.


----------



## corelz125

That's right Devin it doesn't take much to correct it. It doesn't make sense to me but I'm sure you can figure it out. Don't care about the team's just want my numbers to come out.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The local spirits distributor just brings pallets of boxed wine to the Ducks front door. *Then he laser burns puzzles from the pallet wood*.
> 
> - corelz125


Damn *c125* welcome back… bugger the *jokemeister*, hails the *inspirer*...


> Nothing like a good week of 18 degree weather to make you appreciate sunny and 65.
> 
> - corelz125


Pussies… *whether* it's cold or *whether* it's hot, it's only bloody *wheather*!


> $6401.99.
> 
> Just kidding. I d like to get a fair price. That was just the first link that came up on my search. The prices vary, and I haven t researched them all lately.
> 
> - Rich


Expensive *swill*... why would anyone semi-sane pay *$6401.00* for a pissant bottle?


> Duckie….what is a Dunny wall…couldn t find that in my AUS to English dictionary?
> 
> - moke


*moke*, you got your *google search* on a *DW "G" rating*?










> There are 10 types of people. Those who understand binary notation, and those who don t.


People are *binary*... you either want a sex change or satisfied where you are… with all this victimisation I want to be slim arsed *hippo*!


> nite guys…it s late
> 
> - moke
> 
> you want me to bring dw back for a tuck in mikey ? maybe some of bandits breakfast bowls in the morning ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OUCH!... I think I may join *anatidaephobia* that you seem to take a dislike to… and PO.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I only have a dislike for him when he acts like your BFF
> 
> - moke


I hear *birds of a feather* get heated under a *down* doona. Don't mess with my new buddy *antidaephobia* (typed that without a cheat sheet… he/she must be good)!


> We think of some of the old laws as inane, but today we *pass more*.
> - 987Ron


Like *wind*... never pleasant but it keeps sneaking out!


> I have an infestation in my Shop…..I caught this little $%$# today…he was eyeing my systainers
> 
> - moke





> Son and I have made it through the first 2 chapters…
> 
> - DevinT


Corrupting the youth of today with *reading*... May your path be better than my kids that can't add, spell, read a book and ******************** nasti 2 mi!


> Same thing I found about *cropping* phone pics
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Anything like *sowing oats*?... I just get a moon-slap from SWMBO when I step into the garden.


> Great collection of systainers,...
> - 987Ron


Known as *nirvanna* to the *Catholics* and *heaven* to the *Budhists*.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

We are ahead of you in time… the *Rams* won!... *nyah, nyah, nyah*...go to bed *Bengals*.


----------



## pottz

> We are ahead of you in time… the *Rams* won!... *nyah, nyah, nyah*...go to bed *Bengals*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


nice try duckie,it's live cali time.nite all back to the game.


----------



## DevinT

> There are 10 types of people. Those who understand binary notation, and those who don t.
> 
> - Rich


+1

11 types of people … those that understand unary notation, and those that do not

Pun intended.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Duck, Isn't that ternary notation )

Those that understand unary notation are limited by their number of fingers and toes, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Off to Nieces house for BBQ and S Bowl….you guys are on your own tonight….
> 
> Pottzy…I will keep an eye on the infestation….I have been using Duck spray, but don t think it is working. They gravitate to Ryobi and Festool only…...Will the last person out turn the lights off?
> 
> - moke


Try bear spray ) Lights out!


----------



## moke

It isn't bad enough I get a Duck infestation right in the old systainer, but now my Dog has been corrupted…when will this end?


----------



## RichT

> It isn t bad enough I get a Duck infestation right in the old systainer, but now my Dog has been corrupted…when will this end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


What a sweet face! Gotta love a dog.


----------



## moke

I have to love them also, Rich, I have a soft spot in my heart for animals….My dogs want two things, treats and to love my wife and I. This is Sophie, she is a 14 mo old English Creme Golden Retriever. She is a little bit of a barker right now…(I have frequent deliveries of systainers, and the delivery drivers and an errant piece of paper are menaces to society) but I am trying out a bark box. But now, she has hit the sauce! Its obviously not vino, so I don't think I can blame the Duck.


----------



## RichT

> I have to love them also, Rich, I have a soft spot in my heart for animals….My dogs want two things, treats and to love my wife and I. This is Sophie, she is a 14 mo old English Creme Golden Retriever. She is a little bit of a barker right now…(I have frequent deliveries of systainers, and the delivery drivers and an errant piece of paper are menaces to society) but I am trying out a bark box. But now, she has hit the sauce! Its obviously not vino, so I don t think I can blame the Duck.
> 
> - moke


Give Sophie a hug for me. She's a doll.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ASIDE: wow, editing the image in the phone by just cropping only a single row of pixels is enough to remove the orientation marker and get the image to display as-shown without rotation. Nobody had previously specified by how much you have to crop (any amount) nor what tool to crop in (on the phone is fine)
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Same thing I found about cropping phone pics
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Sorry to spoil it guys… You'll probably find that it's the *"Saving"* of the file (combined with the S/W used) that changes the characteristics and not what you do to it.


> We are ahead of you in time… the *Rams* won!... *nyah, nyah, nyah*...go to bed *Bengals*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> nice try duckie,it s live cali time.nite all back to the game.
> 
> - pottz


Ye men of little faith… check out the time stamp *pottzy*... I keep telling *yazall* I'm *psycho*... bet if you watch it tomorrow on the TV, the *Rams* will probably still win… again and again… unless *The Donald* has a say in it. *Mutton* is not *blue eye fillet*, but it beats a *tiger in the tank*!

*********************TE*... the silence is deaffening!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Sorry to spoil it guys… You ll probably find that it s the *"Saving"* of the file (combined with the S/W used) that changes the characteristics and not what you do to it.
> 
> We are ahead of you in time… the *Rams* won!... *nyah, nyah, nyah*...go to bed *Bengals*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> nice try duckie,it s live cali time.nite all back to the game.
> 
> - pottz


*C'mon guys… where's all those smart arsed comebacks?*

All those PC's with only *mouses*! or the cat gotcha tongues?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Can one *duck* in *Australia* defeat that *Yankeeland nation*?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sorry to spoil it guys… You ll probably find that it s the *"Saving"* of the file (combined with the S/W used) that changes the characteristics and not what you do to it.
> 
> We are ahead of you in time… the *Rams* won!... *nyah, nyah, nyah*...go to bed *Bengals*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Sorry Duckie, saves from my Galaxie 8 did not solve *Duck Attacks* ))))))) Had to add a crop. No idea how many crops work. I don't have any alfalfa to try ;(


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Maybe I should have a talk t


> Sorry to spoil it guys… You ll probably find that it s the *"Saving"* of the file (combined with the S/W used) that changes the characteristics and not what you do to it.
> 
> We are ahead of you in time… the *Rams* won!... *nyah, nyah, nyah*...go to bed *Bengals*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Sorry Duckie, saves from my Galaxie 8 did not solve *Duck Attacks* ))))))) Had to add a crop. No idea how many crops work. I don t have any alfalfa to try ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Sorry² Toppa*, no real idea what makes the change per S/W, but I *believe* it is *a change* to the physics that changes *metadata*, which puts a smile on my dial… If it works for you, kisses for the correct orientation… and if you don't like my kisses, worry about the alternative.

*GO RAMS!*... *BENGAL R pussies*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Duckie, I'll pass on both; kisses and hind-end chewing )))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all,

Devin doing a deep dive on old tools is fantastic.

I am back to moving stuff so we can sell this place. Saving the festools for last.

I barely made it to half time.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hell I didn't sulk that much with my first divorce!!!

6 hours later and no-one acknowledging the *oracle*.... not only the club but us *Aussies* have *Ram*med it.

Dare *yazall* to challenge me about *The Donald* comeback!



> ... Saving the festools for last.
> - Peteybadboy


Kid gloves *Pbb*... it's not a footy game when it cones to the *Fe$tool*s.


----------



## 987Ron

Sophie is what a dog should be. Get tired of her send her here for a visit, always welcome.

Made it to the half and went to bed. Pepsi waisted a lot of money on that half time show. Gross.

Sunny and bright ut, 58 high wish it was warmer. The tropics are calling my name.

Happy Valentines Day. See a box of English Toffee on the table. Hmmmmm Didn't even get her a card. Big hug though. Hugs are good. Try one with your Valentine.


----------



## pottz

> ... 6 hours later and no-one acknowledging the *oracle*....
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> settle down lbd…pottzy may be hiding behind that missing doggy door.
> 
> - Anatidaephobia


ana duck i thought you had left,be careful or mikes gonna have a talk with you.


----------



## moke

> Sophie is what a dog should be. Get tired of her send her here for a visit, always welcome.
> 
> Made it to the half and went to bed. Pepsi waisted a lot of money on that half time show. Gross.
> 
> Sunny and bright ut, 58 high wish it was warmer. The tropics are calling my name.
> 
> Happy Valentines Day. See a box of English Toffee on the table. Hmmmmm Didn t even get her a card. Big hug though. Hugs are good. Try one with your Valentine.
> 
> - 987Ron


I wish I could loan her to you during your recoup….she makes me laugh every day…she just loves life and everybody. I guess I agree with you on halftime….I always said Rap is more like Native American chanting than music….I guess bitching about the younger folks music is a right of passage for old people. I remember my dad….he thought Journey was "hippies"! I had long hair…a mullet…he introduced me to a friend of his as his daughter Mike. I try not to be critical like him, but some times it comes shining through.


----------



## Yonda

I have a dado blade question…will an 8" dado blade stack work in my Dewalt 10" 7491 jobsite saw? I am looking at a 8" Freud dado blade set…I can see no reason why I need to buy the 10" (way more expensive) blade set other then it would cut a deeper slot in the material??? I am also looking at a place called "Ulonet" who sells the blade set (and throat plate)...I've never heard of them but they look like they are domestic (Florida) viewing everything else they sell. I may go ahead and buy the throat plate just to see how they do.

Happy Valentine's day everyone…I am with my hubby hiking through a (cold) state park in Indiana. He bought me a heated jacket so I am good to go. -- Yolanda


----------



## moke

Welcome Yonda to the workshop…I have the Freud. It is all I have used recently, I have had others, but this seems to be the most sound and nicest cuts. I use it on a Saw Stop….it is a huge pain to use, you have to change cartridges and set the clearance, then you can begin to adjust the width. Because of that I avoid it….I usually make multiple passes with a flat bottom blade, unless I have a lot to do. I will tell you in a ww club I used to attend we found that some of the Freud were "out of round" and caused issue with the Saw Stop cartridge…but mine seems to be ok. 
The 8" dado blade, in my mind is the standard. I have never used or even seen a 10" other than in the store. I would not want to cut that deep with a dado that you would need a 10"...maybe they go wider though…not sure. We have some awesome Woodworkers on this page, so maybe they can shed more light on this.

Petey….Ron….Pottzy…Rich…can you help her out with a little advice please? Anybody else?


----------



## RichT

An 8" dado stack will be fine. The 10" would probably be too much mass for a jobsite saw anyway.

Depending on the length of the arbor, you might not be able to use it at its full width. Don't risk running it unless the nut is secured fully on the arbor.


----------



## 987Ron

If the arbor on the saw is long enogh to hold the blades, the washer and the nut is fully threaded on, it should be okay. Have no experience with that particular saw. Make sure all things clear before turning on the power. I have the 8" Freud Dado and have no problems with it. Have had others. The Freud dado I have has square top teeth so the dado is nice and flat and smooth on the bottom. fits my needs. Have not used it alot. My saw is a 20 year old Delta X 3hp. None of the Sawstop safety items to mess with.

I tend to use the router table for box joints and dados on small parts. With the Incra Jig and a good lift it is easier to set the cut. And a router for a lot of others. Just depends on what I am doing or need. Never worried much about what is "the way" to do it, just how can I do it in a safe manner and easiily.


----------



## pottz

> An 8" dado stack will be fine. The 10" would probably be too much mass for a jobsite saw anyway.
> 
> Depending on the length of the arbor, you might not be able to use it at its full width. Don t risk running it unless the nut is secured fully on the arbor.
> 
> - Rich


+1 ive never seen a 10",maybe for industrial use but not small shop or hobbiest.dont even know why you would need it.


----------



## moke

It is getting worse…..anybody got any Duck spray?


----------



## 987Ron

Time to hire some security!


----------



## moke

I'm not sure I trust another Duck Ron, maybe a gator?


----------



## corelz125

He loves his beer.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

>


Speaking of *dodos*....

I think time should be costed and evaluate if the savings could possibly justify the costs…

I used the *Freud dial a width* set which may be a tad extra than the "traditional" stacks… and with shekels to spare the Wooodpeckers dado set-up is a handy addition though it wouldn't be hard to make one from scraps… unfortunately I had to buy it to realise how easy it would be to fabricate.


----------



## 987Ron

self delete


----------



## moke

That is a good looking dog Corelz….does he have blue eyes?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Yolanda, if the arbor fits…you are ok. My dato set is 8". Welcome to the discussion.

Guys

Moving the shop…down to a few heavy things. Got two friends coming over around noon tomorrow to help me.

Corlz my dawgs will lick JWB off my fingers. not too much don't worry.

We check into a hotel on the 27th. Closing is the 1st.

Having a JWB. shop is almost packed.

Hope we get a lot done tomorrow.

BTW thanks for listening.


----------



## corelz125

Yup.


----------



## corelz125

Not to bad Petey only a few days in the hotel. Haha my dog drank rum once. Had people over someone put a cup down he went over took a couple of licks. He seemed to like it. It was dark rum Mike


----------



## pottz

> It is getting worse…..anybody got any Duck spray?
> 
> - moke


i think that ana duck gave birth ? ive got some pretty powerful duck spray.not legal though,i think it's war surplus from vietnam ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

>


*BAH-HUMBUG!*... I've handled bigger threats than that,


----------



## EricFai

Yonda,

Rich and 987Ron, said it. A 8" should work fine if the arbor is long enough to secure the washer and nut plus the stack you put on it. Along with having a proper plate.

I had a Craftsman (purchased around 2010) with a direct drive motor, it had a short arbor. Now that I have my shop set up I have a older Craftsman (1962) with a belt drive and I can use the dads set without any problems. I ended up making my own plates to have the zero clearance.


----------



## moke

Eric….is that a 113.xxxxxx? I was thinking of getting one to put back to back with my sawstop, just for dado…but they have short arbors?


----------



## moke

> *BAH-HUMBUG!*... I ve handled bigger threats than that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I wasn't thinking Mr Duck….maybe I need a croc…being as it is AUS Duck.

Pottzy…can you send me some…this is just going to get worse….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Eric….is that a 113.xxxxxx? I was thinking of getting one to put back to back with my sawstop, just for dado…but they have short arbors?
> 
> - moke


Just for dados… if the router table cant handle it, how about a tracksaw with the









Good excuse to buy a 








and build your *'tainer* tower…


----------



## moke

> Yup.
> 
> - corelz125


 That is good looking dog. We had a Husky with blue eyes when I first got married (1918)....nice dogs….


----------



## moke

> Eric….is that a 113.xxxxxx? I was thinking of getting one to put back to back with my sawstop, just for dado…but they have short arbors?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Just for dados… if the router table cant handle it, how about a tracksaw with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good excuse to buy a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and build your * tainer* tower…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Oh God Duckie…I am so susceptible to suggestion…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I wasn t thinking Mr Duck….maybe I need a croc…being as it is AUS Duck.
> 
> Pottzy…can you send me some…this is just going to get worse….
> - moke


Sorry *mokey*, that shark was just a warmup bout for my daily wade in our local pond,


----------



## moke

Duckman, You are good with photoshop and quick too!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Eric….is that a 113.xxxxxx? I was thinking of getting one to put back to back with my sawstop, just for dado…but they have short arbors?
> 
> - moke


My mid 70s belt drive Craftsman handles dados just fine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> He loves his beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


My Irish Setter loved her's too )))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Duckman, You are good with photoshop and quick too!
> 
> - moke


photoshop or *photochop?*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duckman, You are good with photoshop and quick too!
> 
> - moke


Thanks *moke*... I use *CorelDraw* as the middleware between *SketchUp* and my laser… *Photo-Paint* is bundled with Corel… not as popular (and maybe as powerful) as *Photoshop*, but does what I need. If I do it quick enough, people dont see the mistakes.


----------



## EricFai

Mike,
It's a 103.22181 and it takes a 9" blade. I checked the arbor and I have a 1-3/8" of threads which is more that enough to handle a 3/4" stacked set. Yes had to go look, and I noticed it time to empty the dust box, lol.


----------



## pottz

> *BAH-HUMBUG!*... I ve handled bigger threats than that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


im talking about ana duck duckie.do you happen to know anything about this intruder ?


----------



## pottz

> Eric….is that a 113.xxxxxx? I was thinking of getting one to put back to back with my sawstop, just for dado…but they have short arbors?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Just for dados… if the router table cant handle it, how about a tracksaw with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good excuse to buy a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and build your * tainer* tower…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


got an attachment i use my PC router on my dewalt track saw track.works great.


----------



## pottz

> Duckman, You are good with photoshop and quick too!
> 
> - moke


they way he manipulates peoples words and the photoshop stuff i always said he'd make a great politician ?


----------



## pottz

> He loves his beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> My Irish Setter loved her s too )))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the beagle loves wine,would be the perfect dog for the duck.no wait,wrong, any competition for his vino and the dog would be homeless !


----------



## corelz125

All the promoting Festool you think he was getting a commission from them.


----------



## pottz

> All the promoting Festool you think he was getting a commission from them.
> 
> - corelz125


hey you think all those you tube stars buy all those expensive tools themselves ? you see the wood whisperer was dropped by powermatic ! curious to see what new brands pop up.


----------



## moke

Pottzy-The wood whisperer was dropped by Powermatic? you know why? What is going to be in his shop….

Eric….I'll need a 10" but thanks….still not sure I have the room….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Can t say slaves anymore, I think the PC term is indentured servants. Doesn t change history but we all feel better now.
> - controlfreak


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I m not sure I trust another Duck Ron, maybe a gator?
> 
> - moke


----------



## moke

> I m not sure I trust another Duck Ron, maybe a gator?
> 
> - moke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gators?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Can t say slaves anymore, I think the PC term is indentured servants. Doesn t change history but we all feel better now.
> - controlfreak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


No doubt about that!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m not sure I trust another Duck Ron, maybe a gator?
> 
> - moke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


We probably don't want to know where you hide in that camo ))))))))


----------



## BurlyBob

corelz that is a good looking dog. I'm a lab guy, have had 4 of them. After I had to put the last one down, I've to give having a dog around a break for a while. Just don't want to go thru that for some time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gators?
> 
> - moke


Purple Brothers. One could twist you into a pretzel, the other would unload the clip and reload. LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Green Committee meeting at 8:30

Sarting my being on the board journey today. The politics suck.

Continue the shop move this PM.

Ron hope you are feeling better by now.

BTW I ordered a SawStop yesterday - Pro 3hp.

Duck that Festool router and track set up is sweet. Why doesn't anyone make an adapter for Porter Cable routers to the festool track?


----------



## 987Ron

morning all crisp out with frost. 64 later but not now.

Short hip update: Not as painful, panty hose off (compression socks), more normal gait on walking and more walking, made it to the mail box yesterday. Easier to get in and out of bed and chair. Shower and bandage is off for good. Dr. check out on Thurs. Therapy today and Thurs. May end the therapist then, hate therapy.

therapist theories of what they do do not seem logical to me. But never trained in that arena.

All and all doing better. Slow. but it has only been 11 days. Today walk some and go sit in the shop for awhile just smell the sawdust and enjoy the surroundings. My Therapy.

Mote: When you had your hip surgery was the incision by the surgeon front or back. Seems the more modern way is entry from the front, less cutting of muscles and such, just part them. Suppose to be easier rehab. If yours was from the back, you suffered more than I, but I am a wimp.


----------



## corelz125

11 days already since the surgery Ron? 
Thanks Bob. What's the saying the hardest part of owning a dog is when you lose the dog.


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy-The wood whisperer was dropped by Powermatic? you know why? What is going to be in his shop….
> 
> Eric….I ll need a 10" but thanks….still not sure I have the room….
> 
> - moke


yeah he did a segment talking about it.he said they were just changing their ad strategy or something.no hard feelings he said,he still like their products but if another company comes in you may see some new machines.


----------



## pottz

> Morn all:
> 
> Green Committee meeting at 8:30
> 
> Sarting my being on the board journey today. The politics suck.
> 
> Continue the shop move this PM.
> 
> Ron hope you are feeling better by now.
> 
> BTW I ordered a SawStop yesterday - Pro 3hp.
> 
> Duck that Festool router and track set up is sweet. Why doesn t anyone make an adapter for Porter Cable routers to the festool track?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


if you had a dewalt you could petey.


----------



## moke

Ron…My scar goes across my rear end and makes a hard right down my leg to a little more than half way to my knee.
But I had a revision hip from the start. THe scar is about 18" I guess….I really didn't think it was bad for pain….tearing my achilles was way worse for recovery.


----------



## moke

I noticed on ebay they have bosch router adapters for festool track too….
of course 118" of track is 425.00!


----------



## pottz

> I noticed on ebay they have bosch router adapters for festool track too….
> of course 118" of track is 425.00!
> 
> - moke


thats ridiculous.yes duckie you heard me,ridiculous !!!!


----------



## moke

ALL RIGHT DUCKIE…THAT'S ENOUGH…COME GET YOUR KIDS!!!


----------



## pottz

> ALL RIGHT DUCKIE…THAT S ENOUGH…COME GET YOUR KIDS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


i warned ya mike,like cock roaches.your gonna go in the shop one morning and no festool. ;-/


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke

once the duck infestation reaches critical mass you have little options.

My boys moved the lathe, router table. bench, cabinets and surface planer today. I am happy. I have good friends.

The rest wife and I can do. a load off.

I may need my festools for last min stuff.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey the ious you are amassing are getting large in number. The payback is going to be huge.

Hope all goes well with the balance of the move. New House will make it worth while.


----------



## 987Ron

Mike: If things get worse there is the final action: Call out the dogs


----------



## moke

> Mike: If things get worse there is the final action: Call out the dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron











I've got the girls on it, but I don't think Bravery is there best quality


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morn all:
> 
> Green Committee meeting at 8:30
> 
> Sarting my being on the board journey today. *The politics suck.*
> 
> Continue the shop move this PM.
> 
> Ron hope you are feeling better by now.
> 
> BTW I ordered a SawStop yesterday - Pro 3hp.
> 
> Duck that Festool router and track set up is sweet. Why doesn t anyone make an adapter for Porter Cable routers to the festool track?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey, Good thing you have lots of buddies to help move.

This article about the Challenger blowing up due to groupthink explains the human brains' defects. https://williamwolff.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/griffin-groupthink-challenger.pdf


----------



## corelz125

Moke you never know all the quacking going on just might change their temperment. Then there will be duck blood everywhere


----------



## moke

Corelz-They are quackers alright! You notice how nice and white the young one is in that photo? That was about noon….not so clean about 230…...I was in the shop and not sure what happened , but she is mostly brown now….the misses not so happy…

Petey…congrats on the saw! You will love it. That is what I have…the 52" model. Its great, but with the out feed, takes a fair amount of space. Started a Pseudo cabinet for the niece today. It is to cover the electrical box. She thinks it will just take a couple of days….she doesn't know how retirement works…

Ron, I'm pretty sure if some one broke into my house the girls would show them where all the good stuff is and then go with them.

Edit…hey petey, you may consider the industrial wheel set….I have the pro wheel set….the industrial is so much better.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron, I'm wishing some of you guys lived closer. I need a new hunting partner. All my old partners are disabled, dead or dealing with the injuries they got in 'Nam. Most of the young guys don't want an older guy like me. 'bout all I can do now is jump shoot for ducks by my lonesome.


----------



## pottz

> Mike: If things get worse there is the final action: Call out the dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron












she's laying on the back of the couch ready for action in a split second !!!!! and in a split second if a stranger entered the room she would be gone-lol.


----------



## RichT

> she s laying on the back of the couch ready for action in a split second !!!!! and in a split second if a stranger entered the room she would be gone-lol.
> 
> - pottz


That vicious stare says it all.


----------



## pottz

> she s laying on the back of the couch ready for action in a split second !!!!! and in a split second if a stranger entered the room she would be gone-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That vicious stare says it all.
> 
> - Rich


put the fear of God in more than one man-lol.


----------



## RichT

> she s laying on the back of the couch ready for action in a split second !!!!! and in a split second if a stranger entered the room she would be gone-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That vicious stare says it all.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> put the fear of God in more than one man-lol.
> 
> - pottz


One step closer and your new nickname will be lefty!


----------



## moke

> she s laying on the back of the couch ready for action in a split second !!!!! and in a split second if a stranger entered the room she would be gone-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That vicious stare says it all.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> put the fear of God in more than one man-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> One step closer and your new nickname will be lefty!
> 
> - Rich


the girls appreciate the back up!


----------



## DeCe40

Got some catching up to do in here


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, I m wishing some of you guys lived closer. I need a new hunting partner. All my old partners are disabled, dead or dealing with the injuries they got in Nam. Most of the yolobstung guys don t want an older guy like me. bout all I can do now is jump shoot for ducks by my lonesome.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Might be a big disappointment in the hunting partner thing. Not done much of that in years and the most recent was when I was still diving and spearing a grouper or catching lobster. Did have the dogs but their main hunt was for their food bowl. etc. Growing up in Oklahoma made hunting, fishing easy. Granddad had 4 sections of land 2560 acres surrounded by a ranch of over 200,000 acres, all accessible. Kids I grew up with also hand ranches or farms in the families. We explored most of it as kids. Moving to Fl and then GA the access to the tundra just wasn't there or the same.


----------



## pottz

oh hell mike the beagle would love your girls.it can take days for her to warm up to people but other dogs she's ready to party.our old beagle,totally opposite,di not like to socialize with other dogs but love people.as long as you gave her a treat anyway.whenever a friend would come over she would bark at them until they gave her one.two beagles totally opposites.this one is a lover,the old one,a stuck up diva-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Need a little of this.


----------



## corelz125

Thats the face you get when you tell him all the beer is gone


----------



## pottz

> Got some catching up to do in here
> 
> - DeCe40


hey glad to see ya "new" buddy ! i wondered where you went ? ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Thats the face you get when you tell him all the beer is gone
> 
> - corelz125


funny,thats how the duck looks when you say the vino is gone !









and you thought he gets pissed off with sideways pic's-lol.


----------



## moke

welcome back Dece!!!

I've had 6 or 7 dogs…all different! One huskhy and the rest Goldens…....all good dogs…


----------



## pottz

had a beautiful shepard as a kid,then i had a black lab,then much later the first beagle.


----------



## corelz125

Growing up we had minitiature schnauzers then border terriers. The border terriers could be mischevious.


----------



## moke

My parents had a schipperkee, that was a mean little little dog to everyone but my Mom…..


----------



## 987Ron

My favorites still the many Labs and the two Chessies. All great.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got a package from Pottz. It was Christmas Come early!!!! Well supplied with blades for my Fein multitool.

Thanks pal!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron, I m wishing some of you guys lived closer. I need a new hunting partner. All my old partners are disabled, dead or dealing with the injuries they got in Nam. Most of the young guys don t want an older guy like me. bout all I can do now is jump shoot for ducks by my lonesome.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I know that feeling ;(( All my closest buddies have passed. I can't shoot any of the matches with my current disability, so I'm a deserter too ;((


----------



## bandit571

Last time I went hunting….the prey could..and did…shoot back….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Last time I went hunting….the prey could..and did…shoot back….
> 
> - bandit571


Does keep it interesting


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thank you both for your service. Good thing you were able to dodge the bullets.

A friend of mine was at the range shooting the sniper's rifle who grazed him. He said no wonder he just grazed me. This rifle is not accurate. That was his lucky day, eh?


----------



## bandit571

I didn't say I was able to dodge them…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, yes on IOU's, but I do a lot for my friends. So maybe I pay it forward?

Supper on my house build is going to try and get the COO. We are waiting on the well and landscaping, and the big one is the drop off from the pool deck. It can only be 29" to the ground if you don't have railings. I don't want to disrupt the view. So, the plan is to get large "blocks" to build a planter behind the pool deck . Raise that to get to 29".

I hear the block is getting made this week.

Those of you from the garage I saw PEG this Sunday. She looks great lost a lot of weight and hair. She has a raspy voice and needs a walker. The ICU from covid does a number on the body, I guess.

No golf for me. Strickly getting ready to move.

Speaking of shooting, one of you guys mentioned "White feather" I watched his interview on youtube. Every snowflake in the country should see that.

Love my dawgs too, one has a bad stomach. Wife sat up with him all night. I took him out and he ate a lot of grass then threw up. Then he ate a lot. So I guess he is ok.

My shop is almost empty. a bit of a bummer.

Moke +1 on the industrial mobile base. I researched that , and that is what I am getting.


----------



## 987Ron

Having to use a walker this last week had me thinking. The one Medicare and the Hospital gave me is junk, Chinese engineered and built. Adequate for the two weeks or so that I will use it, mabye. 
However there are some people like Peg that use them for long terms. Be a good woodworking project. 
Instead of Al tubing, maybe nice looking steam bent hickory. We have some great casters and rollers for heavy tools so that should be great instead of the plastic things. Grips,,,gripper. cup holder, etc etc. If meds allowed a mini bar. horns, driving lights, flag on high staff, panic button, All those tool batteries could power whatever. 
Seen a lot of canes made but no walkers. Germans have some good ones, Rollators.

Just a thought.


----------



## pottz

> Ron, yes on IOU s, but I do a lot for my friends. So maybe I pay it forward?
> 
> Supper on my house build is going to try and get the COO. We are waiting on the well and landscaping, and the big one is the drop off from the pool deck. It can only be 29" to the ground if you don t have railings. I don t want to disrupt the view. So, the plan is to get large "blocks" to build a planter behind the pool deck . Raise that to get to 29".
> 
> I hear the block is getting made this week.
> 
> Those of you from the garage I saw PEG this Sunday. She looks great lost a lot of weight and hair. She has a raspy voice and needs a walker. The ICU from covid does a number on the body, I guess.
> 
> No golf for me. Strickly getting ready to move.
> 
> Speaking of shooting, one of you guys mentioned "White feather" I watched his interview on youtube. Every snowflake in the country should see that.
> 
> Love my dawgs too, one has a bad stomach. Wife sat up with him all night. I took him out and he ate a lot of grass then threw up. Then he ate a lot. So I guess he is ok.
> 
> My shop is almost empty. a bit of a bummer.
> 
> Moke +1 on the industrial mobile base. I researched that , and that is what I am getting.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


glad to hear about peg she's gone through a living hell i cant even imagine.yeah an empty shop is a sad thing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> empty shop is a sad thing.
> 
> - pottz


so is a dirty shop when you become a nurse :<((((((((


----------



## 987Ron

An empty space where the shop was is in the past the space where the tools and plans are going is excitement.

Part of my therapy is to walk. So out through the garage, pat the Porsche, tell her I miss her and our trysts, into the shop and smell the aroma, touch the workbench, absorb the energy. Move on out to walk down the drive to the mailbox and back (150 ft. paved one way). Great day out, sunny, warm, nice

Now for some rest, a few cookies and a fresh cup of coffee on the porch. Wife telling me to take it easy. Life is good.


----------



## moke

Petey…I'm sure it is depressing to look at where your old shop was, but better to focus on how to arrange the new shop. I don't think I still am settled on a permanent arrangement yet. I friend cut out little pieces of cardboard and arranged them on a layout of the new space. I used the Grizzly shop arranger tool, but it has been taken down.

Ron, hows the Dog doing, haven't heard about him in while..


----------



## pottz

i dont know if there is such a thing as a permanent shop layout ? as a person evolves and their skill level rises the needs of the shop will most likely change as well.mine has been rearranged many time over the years.i dont think i would ever want to bolt machines down and run fixed DC ducting. since all my machines and work benches are on wheels this process is quite easy.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, hows the Dog doing, haven t heard about him in while..
> 
> - moke


Duke is now living in his permanent home on a sheep ranch in NW Ga. He shares the space with a couple of sheep dogs and another Chessie. We took him as far as we could. Tough to make that last step and put him in a place where he would best fit. Miss him daily. Still have our old Lab. Bella, 13. Showing her age. 
She spent part of her morning on the porch with me. Not the same as Duke by any means.


----------



## moke

> i dont know if there is such a thing as a permanent shop layout ? as a person evolves and their skill level rises the needs of the shop will most likely change as well.mine has been rearranged many time over the years.i dont think i would ever want to bolt machines down and run fixed DC ducting. since all my machines and work benches are on wheels this process is quite easy.
> 
> - pottz


I agree for the most part….I have a friend that has the duct work up and out of the way….way better than 4" hose laying around to step over.


----------



## moke

> Ron, hows the Dog doing, haven t heard about him in while..
> 
> - moke
> 
> Duke is now living in his permanent home on a sheep ranch in NW Ga. He shares the space with a couple of sheep dogs and another Chessie. We took him as far as we could. Tough to make that last step and put him in a place where he would best fit. Miss him daily. Still have our old Lab. Bella, 13. Showing her age.
> She spent part of her morning on the porch with me. Not the same as Duke by any means.
> 
> - 987Ron


You are a better man than I, I don't think I could let him go even if it is better for him….you are to be commended…


----------



## bandit571

Ok…a few years back, Daughter "Borrowed" my ROS…..haven't seen it since…so









No more than I actually USE one of these..and with the shop's budget being what it is….works fine for ME.

$24.95

YMMV


----------



## pottz

> i dont know if there is such a thing as a permanent shop layout ? as a person evolves and their skill level rises the needs of the shop will most likely change as well.mine has been rearranged many time over the years.i dont think i would ever want to bolt machines down and run fixed DC ducting. since all my machines and work benches are on wheels this process is quite easy.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I agree for the most part….I have a friend that has the duct work up and out of the way….way better than 4" hose laying around to step over.
> 
> - moke


ive got ducting run all over the shop and just use flex hose to connect to some of the machines.ive reconfigured my ducting many times also,but pretty easy being exposed.some guys will do ducting under a slab floor,then your stuck with the layout you have.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron, We had a yellow lab named Duke. Had to put her down due to diabetes. That was a really tough morning. She was out of my Lab, Maggie. Those were two of the best dogs we ever had. Sure do miss them.


----------



## controlfreak

We had a Maltese that over the years lost one eye, became blind in the other. Had to get inulin shots daily. The dog was happy and could tell by the sound reflection where the doorways were, until he went deaf too. I told my wife "lets take a break and travel more". Every time I past her computer all I saw were Maltese. After several months she found a bonded pair many states away that if we didn't rescue they would be slit up. We drove from South Carolina to Indiana to pick them up. They are in My wife's office next to mine as I type this.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke,

I am old school on drafting. I made a scale floor plan, and cut out carboard too.










Reduced the saw stop fence to 36" from 52. The long side was always full of stuff. Not putting the router in the extension. May do that in the future. May change the ss outfeed folding table to a cabinet and use that for assembly.

Inreach Storage is going to install motor driven racks that I can drop down to the floor (no ladders) I have Monster Rax now but pulling boards 12 feet in the air off a ladder is a bad idea going forward. I am taking two monster rax with me, may never use them. Leaving two behind. I be the buyer wants them removed. If so I will. His loss


----------



## moke

That works perfect Petey, that is exactly what I would have done. I really wish you were closer, I have the wooden version of the outfeed I would give you…..I weighs a little too much to ship…I think you could buy or make one for the same money.

I really like my 52", but it is a lot of saw. I do have a tendency to put stuff on it. I do try and restrict it to saw type stuff. If you cut a lot of plywood it's worth it. If you have that track saw, that works too…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke,

Yes I have a festool track saw. Part of my reasoning. I can break down sheets in my driveway if I have to with that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My Pharmacy's site was been down for 3 days, 650,000 people's data stolen from the state's business licensing site last week, a couple of days later my SS was reported to be on the dark web, and I received a fake sign-in email from my medical provider, and my weather station data which is normally current has been a day late for the last few days. Looks like the Russian cyberattack is in full swing, eh?


----------



## moke

Or DRK


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Or DRK
> 
> - moke


???


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Moke,
> 
> I am old school on drafting. I made a scale floor plan, and cut out carboard too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That looks pretty tight from here Petey. Am I misreading it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

For Jeff Bezos's new yacht to set sail in June a historic bridge has to be dismantled. Over 5,000 people have RSVP to throw rotten eggs at it when it sets sail ))))))))))))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day at my Mother's. Moved several trees the guys from church cut down last week. Frankly people, I am beat!


----------



## corelz125

A doctor was addressing a large audience in Oxford on the subject of modern nutrition.

"The rubbish we put into our stomachs should have killed most of us sitting here, years ago.

Red meat is full of steroids and dye. Soft drinks corrode your stomach lining. Chinese food is loaded with MSG. High trans-fat diets can be disastrous, and none of us realize the long-term harm caused by the germs in our drinking water.

But, there is one thing that is the most dangerous of all and most of us have, or will eat it. Can anyone here tell me what food it is that causes the most grief and suffering for years after eating it?"

After several seconds of quiet,

a 70-year-old man in the front row raised his hand, and softly said:

"Wedding Cake?"


----------



## moke

> Or DRK
> 
> - moke
> 
> ???
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


North Korea


----------



## moke

> A doctor was addressing a large audience in Oxford on the subject of modern nutrition.
> 
> "The rubbish we put into our stomachs should have killed most of us sitting here, years ago.
> 
> Red meat is full of steroids and dye. Soft drinks corrode your stomach lining. Chinese food is loaded with MSG. High trans-fat diets can be disastrous, and none of us realize the long-term harm caused by the germs in our drinking water.
> 
> But, there is one thing that is the most dangerous of all and most of us have, or will eat it. Can anyone here tell me what food it is that causes the most grief and suffering for years after eating it?"
> 
> After several seconds of quiet,
> 
> a 70-year-old man in the front row raised his hand, and softly said:
> 
> "Wedding Cake?"
> 
> - corelz125


Corelz is BAAACCCKKK!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A doctor was addressing a large audience in Oxford on the subject of modern nutrition.
> 
> "The rubbish we put into our stomachs should have killed most of us sitting here, years ago.
> 
> Red meat is full of steroids and dye. Soft drinks corrode your stomach lining. Chinese food is loaded with MSG. High trans-fat diets can be disastrous, and none of us realize the long-term harm caused by the germs in our drinking water.
> 
> But, there is one thing that is the most dangerous of all and most of us have, or will eat it. Can anyone here tell me what food it is that causes the most grief and suffering for years after eating it?"
> 
> After several seconds of quiet,
> 
> a 70-year-old man in the front row raised his hand, and softly said:
> 
> "Wedding Cake?"
> 
> - corelz125


LOL


----------



## moke

pottzy 
tomorrow we sbould hit 1000….Id like you to do the honor please…. for being a great LJ and sending Gunny a nice care package…


----------



## 987Ron

Almost 11:00 pm and I am still up. Not my norm. Been reading, time to hobble off to bed. Big day tomorrow. Therapy and Dr. check up. 77 - 78 degrees tomorrow afternoon. Should be a good day.

Nite all.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa,

Yes it is tight. Everything will be on wheels (not the Lathe) so I have room.

Gunny that kind of tired is a good tired. A good days work.

I have been doing a lot of those days, moving the house, lost some weight too. (a good thing)

Cardio doc this morn to see if my heart is back to normal.

Returned the rental truck and trailer yesterday.


----------



## robscastle

I had a dog once, it was called mechanical.
One day some bum asked its name and i said mechanical
he scoffs and says mechanical eh! I wonder if I booted it would it make a bolt for the door?
I replied possibly not but you could expect maybe a spring for your nuts!


----------



## 987Ron

Read the post this am. At a loss. Time to take my coffee to the porch and enjoy Grandfather Sun making it a nice day. 81 by noon. Later


----------



## pottz

> A doctor was addressing a large audience in Oxford on the subject of modern nutrition.
> 
> "The rubbish we put into our stomachs should have killed most of us sitting here, years ago.
> 
> Red meat is full of steroids and dye. Soft drinks corrode your stomach lining. Chinese food is loaded with MSG. High trans-fat diets can be disastrous, and none of us realize the long-term harm caused by the germs in our drinking water.
> 
> But, there is one thing that is the most dangerous of all and most of us have, or will eat it. Can anyone here tell me what food it is that causes the most grief and suffering for years after eating it?"
> 
> After several seconds of quiet,
> 
> a 70-year-old man in the front row raised his hand, and softly said:
> 
> "Wedding Cake?"
> 
> - corelz125


it's slowly killing me-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Topa,
> 
> Yes it is tight. Everything will be on wheels (not the Lathe) so I have room.
> 
> Gunny that kind of tired is a good tired. A good days work.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of those days, moving the house, lost some weight too. (a good thing)
> 
> Cardio doc this morn to see if my heart is back to normal.
> 
> Returned the rental truck and trailer yesterday.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


what does each square equal.if it's a foot i gotta agree your packed pretty tight.looks like it's already time to add on ?


----------



## pottz

> pottzy
> tomorrow we sbould hit 1000….Id like you to do the honor please…. for being a great LJ and sending Gunny a nice care package…
> 
> - moke


yep looks like the first big milestone.hey if im not here when it hits dont let me hold up the show guys.i was hoping it would go to you though mike.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> pottzy
> tomorrow we sbould hit 1000….Id like you to do the honor please…. for being a great LJ and sending Gunny a nice care package…
> 
> - moke
> 
> yep looks like the first big milestone.hey if im not here when it hits dont let me hold up the show guys.i was hoping it would go to you though mike.
> 
> - pottz











We'll See About That…..
he he he


----------



## pottz

> pottzy
> tomorrow we sbould hit 1000….Id like you to do the honor please…. for being a great LJ and sending Gunny a nice care package…
> 
> - moke
> 
> yep looks like the first big milestone.hey if im not here when it hits dont let me hold up the show guys.i was hoping it would go to you though mike.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ll See About That…..
> he he he
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LMAO careful leeroy mikes an ex cop,he knows how to take people out !


----------



## moke

I don't want to be dumb, but where are the emoji's?


----------



## moke

btw….the "drug dealer" will not be back to the shop…...


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I don t want to be dumb, but where are the emoji s?
> 
> - moke


Google search emoji's then save the one you want as a picture.


----------



## corelz125

LeeRoy your not an outcast in here. I can't speak for that other place though.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Potz 1/4 scale. 525 sq feet


----------



## moke

> I don t want to be dumb, but where are the emoji s?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Google search emoji s then save the one you want as a picture.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Thanks


> LeeRoy your not an outcast in here. I can t speak for that other place though.
> 
> - corelz125


You are certainly welcome here!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moved more stuff (paintings and artwork) into storage.

Extra clothes is next up. I hope to sell our boat 20' hurricane. There is a good used market because you can't buy new. Freaking thing ran this morning. I have not used it in months.

Meeting at 3 then the children's hospital dinner and auction at 5. I usually build a humidor or watch box for the auction. No time this year. I hope to buy something for the good cause.


----------



## pottz

> Potz 1/4 scale. 525 sq feet
> 
> - Peteybadboy


thast action packed but with machines on wheels doable.heck i park my truck in my shop everyday.i can setup ready to work in about 5 minutes. mine like a jigsaw puzzle,everything has it's place.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> LeeRoy your not an outcast in here. I can t speak for that other place though.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You are certainly welcome here!
> 
> - moke


You say that now…(using mischievous voice) hahahaha


----------



## GR8HUNTER

INDEED :<))))))


----------



## pottz

as we approach our first big milestone i looked over the fence and saw this.

*We hit 250 posts- good job "Quality over Quantity"*

-Desert_Woodworker

you guys gotta step it up !!! ;-))


----------



## MrRon

Not only am I a woodworker, but I am also a metal working machinist and a model railroader (HO, Marklin). If anyone else out there has the same aspirations, feel free to contact me for further goings on.


----------



## pottz

> Not only am I a woodworker, but I am also a metal working machinist and a model railroader (HO, Marklin). If anyone else out there has the same aspirations, feel free to contact me for further goings on.
> 
> - MrRon


railroading,man i wish i had the time and space to do it.i was big into it back in middle school and high school,a lot of fun.my neighbor belongs to a large club here with a layout about 20' x 100'.


----------



## moke

> Not only am I a woodworker, but I am also a metal working machinist and a model railroader (HO, Marklin). If anyone else out there has the same aspirations, feel free to contact me for further goings on.
> 
> - MrRon
> 
> railroading,man i wish i had the time and space to do it.i was big into it back in middle school and high school,a lot of fun.my neighbor belongs to a large club here with a layout about 20 x 100 .
> 
> - pottz


I have a metal lathe…does that count?


----------



## RichT

Saw this on IG. Pretty nice.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CaFbc5OLvkN/


----------



## pottz

> Saw this on IG. Pretty nice.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CaFbc5OLvkN/
> 
> - Rich


spectacular but they all look pretty new and clean ?


----------



## moke

> Saw this on IG. Pretty nice.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CaFbc5OLvkN/
> 
> - Rich
> 
> spectacular but they all look pretty new and clean ?
> 
> - pottz


That is something that would interest Devin….where has she been anyway? she desert us old guys?


----------



## RichT

> spectacular but they all look pretty new and clean ?
> 
> - pottz


Anyone anal enough to build that probably polishes the tools daily. It is gorgeous though. I like the arched layout for the spokeshaves.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Not only am I a woodworker, but I am also a metal working machinist and a model railroader (HO, Marklin). If anyone else out there has the same aspirations, feel free to contact me for further goings on.
> 
> - MrRon


Too many interests and not enough time or room ) I never got my wood lathe set up ;(


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> spectacular but they all look pretty new and clean ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Anyone anal enough to build that probably polishes the tools daily. It is gorgeous though. I like the arched layout for the spokeshaves.
> 
> - Rich


Maybe. LOL


----------



## pottz

> spectacular but they all look pretty new and clean ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Anyone anal enough to build that probably polishes the tools daily. It is gorgeous though. I like the arched layout for the spokeshaves.
> 
> - Rich


your right about that.i take care of my tools but i dont make love to em-lol.


----------



## pottz

> spectacular but they all look pretty new and clean ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Anyone anal enough to build that probably polishes the tools daily. It is gorgeous though. I like the arched layout for the spokeshaves.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Maybe. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


most of the mechanics ive known will wipe off their tools at the end of the day. the ones ive seen that dont i wouldn't let em touch my cars.


----------



## moke

Nice Gunny!


----------



## RichT

> your right about that.i take care of my tools but i dont make love to em-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Yes you do. I've got the photos.


----------



## moke

> your right about that.i take care of my tools but i dont make love to em-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes you do. I ve got the photos.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm thinking I need a beer run. I almost got a box ready for clamps till it needed a little trimming. Things went south and I almost started trowing things. Maybe tomorrow will turn out better. Sure am glad I don't have a work schedule and deadline. That's the best part about being retired.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> - moke


Found em


----------



## moke

yuppp- thanks…now I need to crop them so make them a little smaller…thanks for the tip, if I had thought about it, I would have figured it out….but my 65 yo brain…..


----------



## pottz

> your right about that.i take care of my tools but i dont make love to em-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes you do. I ve got the photos.
> 
> - Rich


hey i paid you a lot to keep that private !


----------



## RichT

> hey i paid you a lot to keep that private !
> 
> - pottz


I'm sorry if you thought that was a one-time payment. You should have demanded I send you the negatives.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

You guys probably would not like my tools. Too many have burn marks with a small amount of metal missing ))


----------



## corelz125

Nice cabinet there and a lot of Veritas in it. Tools that neat looks like they never get used. I had to take advantage of the warm weather today and do some early spring cleaning to find the floor and every flat surface in the shop today. Then did more spring cleaning and took the dog for a bath. I think I came out wetter than he did.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I hear sharks in the water


----------



## pottz

well im not gonna do this alone,ill call this post #999-1/2, mike you take the rest my friend.


----------



## DevinT

> Saw this on IG. Pretty nice.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CaFbc5OLvkN/
> 
> - Rich
> 
> spectacular but they all look pretty new and clean ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is something that would interest Devin….where has she been anyway? she desert us old guys?
> 
> - moke


Been busy in the shop, handling baby, moving stuff to storage, and work.

I definitely need a cabinet. Right now I have dedicated a shelf which works well, but they get dusty. Another option I was thinking of would be to just put some plastic strip curtains around the shelf. But that wouldn't allow me to also move my measuring and marking tools as well as chisels, mallets, and hammers into the same space as the planes (I counted 19 planes).


----------



## pottz

dev you wern't paying attention were you.this was set up for mike to be #1000 ;-/


----------



## corelz125

Devin you like the transitionals?


----------



## corelz125

Going through some pics and found this. Before you know it Devin this will be you too. It's fun when they are little and want to do everything you do. He was very focused trying to face joint that board. Now it's a fight to get him to do stuff.


----------



## DevinT

ASIDE: the knives near the draw knife are (from top to bottom)

CRKT Shrill, my primary marking knife.

Grandpa's rail saw knife. A knife he made himself out of a rail saw blade. While online you see they use gasoline powered circular saws with carbide teeth to cut rail, they used to use a giant machine that cut the rail using a reciprocating motion. The blades themselves were short (will show a pic in a minute) but tough enough to motor through the rail in no time (I am told by my father, a railroad engineer like his father and his grandfather). Because it is comprised of uniform thickness, I have been using it to insert into wood during a resaw when I flip and clamp. Instead of clamping the kerf shut after flipping in the vise, this guy helps keep it open so the resaw continues with ease. Also prevents the kerf from snapping shut on the blade at the moment I break through.

Another one of grandpa's knives - I can dig up what it is. I don't use it. Just keep it around to look at.


----------



## pottz

well anyway, congrats to mike for providing us this new hangout and hitting his first big milestone,with many more to come.thank you mike.


----------



## DevinT

> dev you wern t paying attention were you.this was set up for mike to be #1000 ;-/
> 
> - pottz


Damn, I am sorry. His thread and would have been nice if he hit that 1000. Greatest apologies.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin you like the transitionals?
> 
> - corelz125


I don't know about transitionals yet.

The ones pictured are (from left to right):

A DonW Sargent VBM. Heavily cambered blade, wide open mouth. I have fixed several problems with it but it still can't take a shaving. The current problem with it now is that the blade can't hold its depth and chatters fiercely.

Great grandpa's Ohio Tool Co No 36, ca. 1885. The handle is too lose to use right now.

So I can't yet claim a victory in obtaining usable status on a transitional yet. Just is still out. I am continually seeing stripped screws on totes and knobs which is annoying though I have found a good fix for that which seems to be holding up very well with the DonW Sargent so I may use it with Great Grandpa's next:


----------



## pottz

> dev you wern t paying attention were you.this was set up for mike to be #1000 ;-/
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Damn, I am sorry. His thread and would have been nice if he hit that 1000. Greatest apologies.
> 
> - DevinT


no problem girl mike will be fine with it.


----------



## DevinT

> Going through some pics and found this. Before you know it Devin this will be you too. It s fun when they are little and want to do everything you do. He was very focused trying to face joint that board. Now it s a fight to get him to do stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Poor guy never would have got the thing jointed without a blade, but he doesn't know that. LoL surprised he didn't get frustrated and throw a fit when he couldn't get a shaving - or, knowing my son, I would turn my back he we would exclaim "look, Mom! I got a shaving!" (by forcefully jamming the wood into the mouth, lol)


----------



## DevinT

I finally hung the ladder on the wall in my tour de force of reorganizing the shop


----------



## moke

> dev you wern t paying attention were you.this was set up for mike to be #1000 ;-/
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Damn, I am sorry. His thread and would have been nice if he hit that 1000. Greatest apologies.
> 
> - DevinT


Apologize for what? You were a big part of getting us here….the honor goes to you! I was out for a quick dinner anyway! Isn't the CRKT a throwing knife? I have a quite a few knives…..it looks like one. 
Thats a neat "little Giant" never seen one that size! I have the 17' version…..I call it, the worlds heaviest ladder.

Pottzy…thanks for the "boost" and your help!


----------



## DevinT

Antique rail saw blade and the knife my grandfather made at the rail yard using one of these blades …



















EDIT: Grandpa lost this knife and for 20 years blamed my dad and his brother of taking it until he one day found it in a flower pot because he was using it to part some soil and forgot about.


----------



## pottz

> dev you wern t paying attention were you.this was set up for mike to be #1000 ;-/
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Damn, I am sorry. His thread and would have been nice if he hit that 1000. Greatest apologies.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Apologize for what? You were a big part of getting us here….the honor goes to you! Isn t the CRKT a throwing knife? I have a quite a few knives…..it looks like one.
> 
> Pottzy…thanks for the "boost" and your help!
> 
> - moke


no thanks needed,thank you and thanks to everyone that is participating in this great thread.lets keep it going.


----------



## pottz

> Antique rail saw blade and the knife my grandfather made at the rail yard using one of these blades …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


now thats cool.it's what people did back then.you didn't go on amazon and order one you made one from what ever you had.


----------



## DevinT

As I was putting it away, the light caught it in a way I had never seen before and a maker's mark revealed itself to me. Lo' and behold' …

The rail saw is apparently a 1/16" thick Lenox HSS blade with 1/64" alternating set.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> EDIT: Grandpa lost this knife and for 20 years blamed my dad and his brother of taking it until he one day found it in a flower pot because he was using it to part some soil and forgot about.
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## DevinT

In other news, I acquired a new amp
today for my electric guitar.


----------



## moke

> Antique rail saw blade and the knife my grandfather made at the rail yard using one of these blades …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Grandpa lost this knife and for 20 years blamed my dad and his brother of taking it until he one day found it in a flower pot because he was using it to part some soil and forgot about.
> 
> - DevinT


That's a great story--and something I would do…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## moke

> In other news, I acquired a new amp
> today for my electric guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


Nice amp…how many watt? What do you play?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moke, you or the Duck should check your credit card statements. Somebody here paid for this.


----------



## moke

> Moke, you or the Duck should check your credit card statements. Somebody here paid for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Now that will roast some wienies! How much did I pay for that?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Moke, you or the Duck should check your credit card statements. Somebody here paid for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Now that will roast some wienies! How much did I pay for that?
> 
> - moke


$14,000


----------



## moke

> Moke, you or the Duck should check your credit card statements. Somebody here paid for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Now that will roast some wienies! How much did I pay for that?
> 
> - moke
> 
> $14,000
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


 For 14K can I at least a burger?


----------



## DevinT

> In other news, I acquired a new amp
> today for my electric guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Nice amp…how many watt? What do you play?
> 
> - moke


Not known how many amps. Gift from old boss.

I play everything from surf to metal to Eastern.


----------



## DevinT

> - woodbutcherbynight


HILARIOUS!


----------



## moke

what guitar?


----------



## corelz125

I kept the iron away from him Devin for his safety and the safety of the iron. I have one of those Little Giant ladders they are great.


----------



## moke

> I kept the iron away from him Devin for his safety and the safety of the iron. I have one of those Little Giant ladders they are great.
> 
> - corelz125


Mine is a HF--wanna be little giant…..but works great…just weighs a ton. Never fails to "bang" you in the ankles while carrying it, too. I had a bunch of two wheeled carts when I closed the studio. It has it's own now. Much improved.


----------



## corelz125

I guess for the extra money for the little giant brand you get 2 wheels on one side so you can roll them. They are heavy but going from a 6' ladder to a 28' ladder makes it a whole lot easier to store. It is a little tough when it's 25' tall and trying to stand it up by yourself.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"Grandpa's tools" remind me of grandpa telling dad to hand him his plane. I was impressed. A couple of swipes with curls rolling out and whatever they were working on fit ) The most impressive was seeing grandpa sharpening his scythe. He took a swipe across the lawn to get the status of his sharpening! ;0

I was probably about 6 when I heard him yell on top of dad's barn. His hat was about 20 feet above him as I looked out the window. He had just put the last shingle on a 54×56x26 foot high gothic roofed barn with a haymow. He and dad built most of it with cordless tools.


----------



## moke

> I guess for the extra money for the little giant brand you get 2 wheels on one side so you can roll them. They are heavy but going from a 6 ladder to a 28 ladder makes it a whole lot easier to store. It is a little tough when it s 25 tall and trying to stand it up by yourself.
> 
> - corelz125


This only goes to 17'.....its just right for my house, though.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> This only goes to 17 …..its just right for my house, though.
> 
> - moke


I worked around this problem of dealing with ladder entirely. This allows access to house and shop roofs.


----------



## moke

> This only goes to 17 …..its just right for my house, though.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I worked around this problem of dealing with ladder entirely. This allows access to house and shop roofs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


What a great idea!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Don't plan on going on my roof but I need a 32' ladder to get to mine.


----------



## MrRon

> Not only am I a woodworker, but I am also a metal working machinist and a model railroader (HO, Marklin). If anyone else out there has the same aspirations, feel free to contact me for further goings on.
> 
> - MrRon
> 
> railroading,man i wish i had the time and space to do it.i was big into it back in middle school and high school,a lot of fun.my neighbor belongs to a large club here with a layout about 20 x 100 .
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have a metal lathe…does that count?
> 
> - moke


What metal lathe do you have? Mine is a Sheldon 11" w/quick change gear box, taper attachment, 3 and 4 jaw chucks, metric gear attachment. It came off a liberty ship and is about 70 years old. It is still in perfect condition. It looks like it didn't get much use onboard the ship. I don't use it as much as I would like but it's nice to have around to fix things that a lathe can fix. I also have a vertical milling machine and that gets a lot more use in my model railroad activity. I used to build trains at 1-1/2" to the foot scale, but soon ran out of space so I switched to 3/4" scale and now I'm at the HO scale level. My shop is 1200 SF, but it has been too cold to do much out there. Down here in Mississippi, it can get down to the teens. As soon as it warms up, I will be out there making wood chips and metal shavings. Today it got up to the 70's. Doctor's appointment tomorrow. Those damned Dr appointments are cutting into my free time. Retirement! I'm too busy to retire.


----------



## Peteybadboy

MrRon,

My dad was a model railroader. When I left the house, my bedroom became a layout. H.O. scale.

He built and sold on ebay brass locomotives. I have one (unpainted) my brother has a painted, with decals etc.

Our vacations, we stopped at Steam Town U.S.A, and Allaire state park NJ.

My dad had a good friend Rich Palmer (we called him Uncle Rich) he owned Rich's hobby town in NJ, where my dad fixed all the customers model trains on the weekends. He had 4 jobs at one point to pay the bills.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa,

"Cordless tools" that is a good one.

Playing golf in a scramble for the children's hospital today at 1pm. A break from packing and moving.


----------



## pottz

> Moke, you or the Duck should check your credit card statements. Somebody here paid for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Now that will roast some wienies! How much did I pay for that?
> 
> - moke
> 
> $14,000
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> For 14K can I at least a burger?
> 
> - moke


sorry bud my credit card was maxed out and i wanted some bbq.i knew you wouldn't mind.


----------



## pottz

> I guess for the extra money for the little giant brand you get 2 wheels on one side so you can roll them. They are heavy but going from a 6 ladder to a 28 ladder makes it a whole lot easier to store. It is a little tough when it s 25 tall and trying to stand it up by yourself.
> 
> - corelz125


bought one about 3 years ago,never used it yet.yeah it's heavy.not sure how tall mine is even.maybe ill try it out some day-lol.


----------



## RichT

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: February 17, 2022

Introduction of Manpa Tools and ManpaUSA.com

To All Our Loyal Customers:

King Arthur's Tools is pleased to announce the launching of our new website, www.manpaUSA.com This site is dedicated to showcasing the new range of high-quality wood carving and turning tools from Manpa Tools and for which King Arthur's Tools is now the exclusive distributor for North America. Many of you may have already heard of them.


----------



## 987Ron

The back gutters off the porch over the patio are 17 ft. up. Tall ladder needed to clean them out twice a year or so. 
However, at 83 soon to be 84 and now with a fake hip, me climbing a ladder would bring the wrath of the wife upon me as well as a bad idea. 
Solution: show the kid (18) next door where the ladder is, pull out a $20 bill and all is done. He is not very good at cleaning up but that is at ground level.

The wife is in the kitchen producing some really great aromas from baking some cinnamon rolls Time to refresh the coffee and snitch a roll or two.

Later.


----------



## pottz

> The back gutters off the porch over the patio are 17 ft. up. Tall ladder needed to clean them out twice a year or so.
> However, at 83 soon to be 84 and now with a fake hip, me climbing a ladder would bring the wrath of the wife upon me as well as a bad idea.
> Solution: show the kid (18) next door where the ladder is, pull out a $20 bill and all is done. He is not very good at cleaning up but that is at ground level.
> 
> The wife is in the kitchen producing some really great aromas from baking some cinnamon rolls Time to refresh the coffee and snitch a roll or two.
> 
> Later.
> 
> - 987Ron


good choice ron stay off ladders.even at 61 i dont care to climb them myself.


----------



## moke

> Not only am I a woodworker, but I am also a metal working machinist and a model railroader (HO, Marklin). If anyone else out there has the same aspirations, feel free to contact me for further goings on.
> 
> - MrRon
> 
> railroading,man i wish i had the time and space to do it.i was big into it back in middle school and high school,a lot of fun.my neighbor belongs to a large club here with a layout about 20 x 100 .
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have a metal lathe…does that count?
> 
> - moke
> 
> What metal lathe do you have? Mine is a Sheldon 11" w/quick change gear box, taper attachment, 3 and 4 jaw chucks, metric gear attachment. It came off a liberty ship and is about 70 years old. It is still in perfect condition. It looks like it didn t get much use onboard the ship. I don t use it as much as I would like but it s nice to have around to fix things that a lathe can fix. I also have a vertical milling machine and that gets a lot more use in my model railroad activity. I used to build trains at 1-1/2" to the foot scale, but soon ran out of space so I switched to 3/4" scale and now I m at the HO scale level. My shop is 1200 SF, but it has been too cold to do much out there. Down here in Mississippi, it can get down to the teens. As soon as it warms up, I will be out there making wood chips and metal shavings. Today it got up to the 70 s. Doctor s appointment tomorrow. Those damned Dr appointments are cutting into my free time. Retirement! I m too busy to retire.
> 
> - MrRon


Mr Ron- I have a grizzly 10×22 VS with a dro. I use it for kitless pens and occasional metal piec for something or somebody. I do not have a Mill, and have really only needed one a few times, so if I do get one it will be small. Sorry..fell asleep in the chair last night….didn't see your posting. My shop is 1000sq ft and full, and only a year old!


----------



## moke

> Moke, you or the Duck should check your credit card statements. Somebody here paid for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Now that will roast some wienies! How much did I pay for that?
> 
> - moke
> 
> $14,000
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> For 14K can I at least a burger?
> 
> - moke
> 
> sorry bud my credit card was maxed out and i wanted some bbq.i knew you wouldn t mind.
> 
> - pottz


Man between you, me and Gunny, I hope I get to the bill before the wife does. I'm good for grills….I have 4 - 32", but I did order my 8th guitar yesterday….I really did not need it, but damn it's nice….


----------



## BurlyBob

So over the breakfast table the wife, 'Stick in the Mud', gave me the go ahead to order the lumber I need for a Roubo workbench. Now begins another really big project. More news to follow.


----------



## DevinT

> So over the breakfast table the wife, Stick in the Mud , gave me the go ahead to order the lumber I need for a Roubo workbench. Now begins another really big project. More news to follow.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Let me know how much the lumber cost. I am curious. Because I have plans to execute the same in the next year.


----------



## corelz125

What type of lumber are you going to use Bob?


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm hoping to use beech. My source tells it might be hard come by as Germany might not be milling much beech this year. So we'll have to see what we can come up with.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m hoping to use beech. My source tells it might be hard come by as Germany might not be milling much beech this year. So we ll have to see what we can come up with.
> 
> - BurlyBob


What kind of budget is your target or are you planning?


----------



## BurlyBob

What ever it takes to get the job done. I'm hoping around $500-$800. Last i knew Beech was selling at $3.00 a board foot. I'll know better what it's going to cost by the end of next week. Good thing I've been saving up for it.


----------



## DevinT

While I may not use my Shaper Origin to get the job done (for me a workbench is a very personal thing and building it by hand will be akin to typing my first book on a typewriter), someone posted their plans for a Roubo on the Shaper Hub (English)

However, what caught my eye was *not* the Shaper Hub project so much as the inspiration for the project.

Roubo Hobelbank (German; Translates as "Roubo Plane Bench") by Guido Henn.

Of course, you've *got* to appreciate German humor (German)

What is unique about the German style (specifically Guido Henn's style) that I really like is the center "console" where I can toss a chisel and not have it roll off the bench or set a plane down with its iron exposed without fear that if I bump it, I will cut into my bench. That single strip of wood down the center of the split-top *really* sold me on that design and I am glad that I waited a whole year before deciding on which workbench to build. Not to mention, that German video really markets it well.


----------



## DevinT

Ugh, sorry for posting in German … here it is in English …

The work of Guido Henn …

Roubo-style Workbench (English)

Split-Top Roubo Introduction (English)

German Humor (still funny in English)


----------



## bandit571

Olde school job, today..









Wonder IF I should paint this Green?









Hmmm..


----------



## 987Ron

That saw is better than the green tools. Straight basic engineering to get the job done right. Nice saw.


----------



## corelz125

How come beech Bob for the stability? If it's $3 a foot then thats not a bad price. You have some piggy bank Bob. I want one like yours. I thought you might of cleaned it out after you bought your Stanley #1.

Devin not interested in the Morovian bench? it has the tool well to keep the tools in. Also would be a good fit for your shop. Fold it up and put it away while you're not using it.


----------



## DevinT

Nothing wrong with the Moravian at all.

My first choice would probably be a Sjöbergs 1425 with SM03 cabinet


----------



## corelz125

That looks like it takes up some real estate in a small shop.


----------



## pottz

this is my dads old chappelle kriens work bench.im gonna put some drawers under it for more storage.swiss made, no longer in production.


----------



## controlfreak

I don't care what bench you build, but when you build it, it's yours!


----------



## corelz125

CF you built the Morovian already or in the process?


----------



## moke

> this is my dads old chappelle kriens work bench.im gonna put some drawers under it for more storage.swiss made, no longer in production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


What is the top…ply?


----------



## pottz

> this is my dads old chappelle kriens work bench.im gonna put some drawers under it for more storage.swiss made, no longer in production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What is the top…ply?
> 
> - moke


no solid hardwood.being swiss made,id assume beech wood.not sure what these sold for,i found one posted for 500 in very good shape.that was several years ago.ill post when i update it with drawers.right now i rarely use it.im not really a hand tool guy.im going more and more though hybrid.ill never give up my power tools.


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz that a great looking Old World bench. You got to handed to those guys. They sure built great when they built it.
You see how that metal vise is sitting in the tail vise. That's exactly what I'm going to do what I'm going to do with my second vise. Clamp it in when I need it and store it away when I don't.
I'm looking to build my bench with a center tool well. I'm thinking 6'6" to 7 ' by 48" and a 5" thick top.
The more I talk about it, the more excited I get to get started.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz that a great looking Old World bench. You got to handed to those guys. They sure built great when they built it.
> You see how that metal vise is sitting in the tail vise. That s exactly what I m going to do what I m going to do with my second vise. Clamp it in when I need it and store it away when I don t.
> I m looking to build my bench with a center tool well. I m thinking 6 6" to 7 by 48" and a 5" thick top.
> The more I talk about it, the more excited I get to get started.
> 
> - BurlyBob


yeah ive got the metal vise and the grinder on bases that i just clamp on when needed.works great and doesn't take up valuable bench space,which i dont have.looking forward to yours.do it right from the start.use a good hardwood like beech or maple.it will last your lifetime.or go cheap and rebuild in 10 years.so many here use soft woods like pine or DF. big misatke lmho !!!


----------



## RichT

> I don t care what bench you build, but when you build it, it s yours!
> 
> - controlfreak


+1. And weight is your friend. The heavier and stiffer, the better.

If it has to be mobile, this set is the bomb. With the quick-release plates, the casters can be removed so you don't bang your ankle on them.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/woodriver-workbench-caster-set-4-piece
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/quick-release-caster-plate-4-pack


----------



## pottz

> I don t care what bench you build, but when you build it, it s yours!
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> +1. And weight is your friend. The heavier and stiffer, the better.
> 
> If it has to be mobile, this set is the bomb. With the quick-release plates, the casters can be removed so you don t bang your ankle on them.
> 
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/woodriver-workbench-caster-set-4-piece
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/quick-release-caster-plate-4-pack
> 
> - Rich


look at my pic's and you can see i have something similar.hate em.their gonna be gone on the redo.going with poly swivel locking wheels.plus it will raise the height to what i like.


----------



## corelz125

I used casters like that on my jointer.


----------



## pottz

i will never use rubber or plastic wheels again.polyurethane is the only way to go,and the bigger the better.


----------



## moke

> I don t care what bench you build, but when you build it, it s yours!
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> +1. And weight is your friend. The heavier and stiffer, the better.
> 
> If it has to be mobile, this set is the bomb. With the quick-release plates, the casters can be removed so you don t bang your ankle on them.
> 
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/woodriver-workbench-caster-set-4-piece
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/quick-release-caster-plate-4-pack
> 
> - Rich
> 
> look at my pic s and you can see i have something similar.hate em.their gonna be gone on the redo.going with poly swivel locking wheels.plus it will raise the height to what i like.
> 
> - pottz


If you are going to do casters….make sure they are double lock…...that is the only thing for benches. Servicecaster.com they have the most awesome CS….....great recommendations too!!


----------



## corelz125

The ones I bought are urethane They are rated for 600lbs i think. I figured if they can move 600lbs moving a 6"jointer should be no problem.


----------



## RichT

> If you are going to do casters….make sure they are double lock
> 
> - moke


The idea behind these casters is that you lower the bench and remove the casters. They are not what is immobilizing the bench itself. It's standing on its own legs the way God intended.

Which is sarcasm of course. God doesn't care how your bench sits on the floor….lol


----------



## pottz

> The ones I bought are urethane They are rated for 600lbs i think. I figured if they can move 600lbs moving a 6"jointer should be no problem.
> 
> - corelz125


right,anything less is a waste of time and money.ive got a pile of cheap ones ill send you if you want ?








how many you want-lol. i keep em for just light weight stuff.


----------



## pottz

> If you are going to do casters….make sure they are double lock
> 
> - moke
> 
> The idea behind these casters is that you lower the bench and remove the casters. They are not what is immobilizing the bench itself. It s standing on its own legs the way God intended.
> 
> - Rich


raising the bench with 4" wheels doesn't bother me, i like my benches and tools higher than most do. the table on my RAS is almost 42" high.


----------



## moke

> If you are going to do casters….make sure they are double lock
> 
> - moke
> 
> The idea behind these casters is that you lower the bench and remove the casters. They are not what is immobilizing the bench itself. It s standing on its own legs the way God intended.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> raising the bench with 4" wheels doesn t bother me, i like my benches and tools higher than most do. the table on my RAS is almost 42" high.
> 
> - pottz


My new bench I built is 41" .....I like it that high.


----------



## pottz

> If you are going to do casters….make sure they are double lock
> 
> - moke
> 
> The idea behind these casters is that you lower the bench and remove the casters. They are not what is immobilizing the bench itself. It s standing on its own legs the way God intended.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> raising the bench with 4" wheels doesn t bother me, i like my benches and tools higher than most do. the table on my RAS is almost 42" high.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My new bench I built is 41" .....I like it that high.
> 
> - moke


ditto,as you get older it's a lot easier on the back being taller.


----------



## moke

HEY…who u callin' OLDER? LOL


----------



## pottz

> HEY…who u callin OLDER? LOL
> 
> - moke


you know *who* i mean-lol. hey be proud of your age,it represents experience and wisdom mike.im proud of my age.just wish i had that wisdom though-lmao !!!!


----------



## moke

> HEY…who u callin OLDER? LOL
> 
> - moke
> 
> you know *who* i mean-lol. hey be proud of your age,it represents experience and wisdom mike.im proud of my age.just wish i had that wisdom though-lmao !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I'm proud right up until I have to get out of bed…..getting older is not for sissies!


----------



## RichT

> you know *who* i mean-lol. hey be proud of your age,it represents experience and wisdom mike.im proud of my age.just wish i had that wisdom though-lmao !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Whatever, Boomer.


----------



## pottz

> HEY…who u callin OLDER? LOL
> 
> - moke
> 
> you know *who* i mean-lol. hey be proud of your age,it represents experience and wisdom mike.im proud of my age.just wish i had that wisdom though-lmao !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m proud right up until I have to get out of bed…..getting older is not for sissies!
> 
> - moke


ha ha yeah im almost their. oh hell who am i kidding,im their now.gonna be 62 in may and yeah every morning when that alarm goes off at 4:15 am i dread life.retirement cant come soon enough.only bitch is,so is death !!!!! thats the kicker mike,you get to where you call the grind quits and the end is so much closer.who said life was fair,right ?


----------



## pottz

> you know *who* i mean-lol. hey be proud of your age,it represents experience and wisdom mike.im proud of my age.just wish i had that wisdom though-lmao !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Whatever, Boomer.
> 
> - Rich


oh you bastard ! you had to go their didn't you!!!!!! LMAO !!!! id love to teach that punk the manners his parents never did.as my dad would say,this is gonna hurt me more than you !wrong dad ! LOL!!!


----------



## RichT

Millennials in the Workplace Training Video


----------



## RichT

> oh you bastard ! you had to go their didn t you!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Watch the video. It's a good one.

Know what? We've made it to this age. They'll be lucky if they do.


----------



## pottz

> oh you bastard ! you had to go their didn t you!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Watch the video. It s a good one.
> 
> Know what? We ve made it to this age. They ll be lucky if they do.
> 
> - Rich


that was hilarious and what i deal with every day….........sighhhh! it's just [email protected]#kin sad ! ive worked no less than a 10 hr day for the last 44 years. i just wanna cry some days.the 4 year clock is ticking just not fast enough !!!!!!


----------



## moke

In business, it killed me to have to put up with that…..that video is so true. I had a kid that was 29 and still driving his parents car, then got a ticket for not renewing his license plates, and was mad at his parents for not taking care of it…...It just sad at the work ethic that is out there, then they tell me how their generation will fix what mine messed up…...I guess from their parents basement they can fix the world. This is why retirement is so awesome…...

almost midnite….going to bed…...someone wake the Duck Please!!


----------



## pottz

> In business, it killed me to have to put up with that…..that video is so true. I had a kid that was 29 and still driving his parents car, then got a ticket for not renewing his license plates, and was mad at his parents for not taking care of it…...It just sad at the work ethic that is out there, then they tell me how their generation will fix what mine messed up…...I guess from their parents basement they can fix the world. This is why retirement is so awesome…...
> 
> almost midnite….going to bed…...someone wake the Duck Please!!
> 
> - moke


tell me about it mike.we hired a new guy to be a driver a couple days ago.sent him to do his drug test.he shows up then says,hey i gotta go pick my kid up at school ill be back.comes back and they tell him,we cant test yo now that you left and came back.he gets pissed off,starts dropping f bombs.they through him out and call my boss saying,dont send him back,he's banned.i guess he didn't really want a job ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz nice bench.

I put the Rockler Casters on my crappy bench, they work amazing.

I do hope to build a bench in the future.

I have a bunch of oak in the driveway about to put in the dumpster, it is very rotted and checked. (tree was on the golf course and I took it to a sawmill)

If I have time, I might take the track saw to it wo see if some can be salvaged. Time is tight. Got to get an extension cord out of storage!

May have gotten good news on the COO for the new place. Got a text from the Super yesterday pm. I will talk to him on Monday.

We shot gross 61 in the Childrens Hospital Scramble, net 54, winning team net 46. Ahem - that is impossible.

26 under par? What???!!!


----------



## controlfreak

> CF you built the Morovian already or in the process?
> 
> - corelz125


Already built but I need to see if I can find a pic. This link may work, it is in my projects


----------



## corelz125

Oh yeah now that I went to the link I seeI commented on the bench. You did a nice job on it. How is the syp top holding up?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up late, slept good last night so made the most of it. Coffee and take it easy.

On the posts about age, at 83 probably the oldest. Yuck. Do not believe I go smarter with age, did learn a lesson or two that bears not repeating. Got lucky with some other choices. The current younger generation I do not understand at all, not all of them but a goodly number.

Thoughts on workbenches and tools; If we spent as much time on making a project, design, selection of materials, layout and final construction as we do in laboring over what and how the workbench is made or the elite prestigious tool we might need someday the quality of our projects might be better.

Never saw a work of woodworking art in a museum that said what the workbench was that was used to make it or the brand or type of the tools used.

Just a thought, I too fall for the lure of the perfect tool etc.


----------



## controlfreak

> Oh yeah now that I went to the link I seeI commented on the bench. You did a nice job on it. How is the syp top holding up?
> 
> - corelz125


I am very pleased with the SYP top. I got 2×10 or 2×12 KD lumber from the big box and ripped out the center pith. I was going to attempt to run the slab or 1/2 slabs through the DW735 but it wasn't worth the effort or worked anyway. Flattening it by hand plane was so much fun it took my woodworking in a whole new direction. The top has stayed very flat and stable. The bench is perfect, heavy enough to never move while working and light enough to barely nudge when needed. The underside is my clamp rack but I am eyeing building modular storage so if needed I can still break the bench down to "take it to a site". I am currently building a sash window using only hand tools for a neighbor and may move my bench to his porch for fitting and to show off.


----------



## corelz125

The Morovian bench caught my interest when I first saw it because of the stability and ability to take it apart and store it away when not in use. Like you said it's heavy enough not to move around. You bought the plans that Wil Myers is selling?


----------



## corelz125

Ron you're right about all the bench talk. Watching some of the videos from Asia they work off the floor and build some nice furniture. The fancy benches are more comfortable abd convenient though.


----------



## northwoodsman

I've been sitting back and lurking.

Peteybadboy - I want to caution you about those Rockler casters, specifically the light grey colored ones. They are great… for a while. Then all of a sudden one day they will go to crap. I had them on several things for 5-6 years, a 6' workbench, router table, and a cart with a heavy bench top drill press. I added all the casters at about the same time. My workbench had 6 drawers full of various clamps, dust collection fittings, gauges, jigs, etc. and the casters were at about 75% of their limit. One morning about a year ago I went out to my shop and the whole damn thing was laying over on its' side on the floor. The material in the wheels had started to "dissolve" and one of the wheels came apart and broke during the night and when it did the bench tilted and all the drawers opened and flipped over. My neighbor and his son came over to help lift it back up and as we rolled it across the floor all of the wheels just fell apart. While we were at it we tested the drill press cart and the router table, same thing, the wheels just fell apart as we rolled them across the floor. The drill press cart falling over could have been a real disaster!


----------



## DevinT

Did you know H.O. Studly made a workbench?

It was said above that workbenches are not mentioned in museum pieces. That doesn't mean that workbenches are not preserved, handed down, and cherished.


----------



## moke

> Oh yeah now that I went to the link I seeI commented on the bench. You did a nice job on it. How is the syp top holding up?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I am very pleased with the SYP top. I got 2×10 or 2×12 KD lumber from the big box and ripped out the center pith. I was going to attempt to run the slab or 1/2 slabs through the DW735 but it wasn t worth the effort or worked anyway. Flattening it by hand plane was so much fun it took my woodworking in a whole new direction. The top has stayed very flat and stable. The bench is perfect, heavy enough to never move while working and light enough to barely nudge when needed. The underside is my clamp rack but I am eyeing building modular storage so if needed I can still break the bench down to "take it to a site". I am currently building a sash window using only hand tools for a neighbor and may move my bench to his porch for fitting and to show off.
> 
> - controlfreak


Control…That is a fine workbench…as Devin eluded to, what I would call a legacy peice….What son or grandson would not love to have that? Well done.


----------



## 987Ron

Devin you are correct. I cherish some of the tools my Grandfathers and my Dad used. For me the real treasure is that they used them to make some great pieces of furniture and musical instruments. If Dad had a special workbench it would be the same. He did not he had a 2×3 table. I have the last violin back he started. never finished, I have some of the tools he used to make the back. The piece he made is more important to me than the tools he used. Both are great to have. I do not have his saw but I have 4 of is violins, one played by 2 famous country artist and a violin played by a classical violinist in concert. I have his viiola that won first place in an international violin makers contest. The prize of winning is not important to me it is the viola itself.

Having a first class tool of the finest quality is a treasure also, but what was accomplished using it is the real test. 
I have a Porsche Cayman S that is my joy, could get by with a Prius or a Ford Fiesta but the Porsche is just such a joy to drive. Same with the best plane a joy to use, a treasure to own.

Please do not take my comments as being critical. The tools, benches, stools, the shop itself are all part making things. I love all of it, even the odd signs on the wall.


----------



## controlfreak

> The Morovian bench caught my interest when I first saw it because of the stability and ability to take it apart and store it away when not in use. Like you said it s heavy enough not to move around. You bought the plans that Wil Myers is selling?
> 
> - corelz125


I did get the video and used the plan. I liked his laid back teaching method. I made the top first and used saw horses to hold it so I had something to work off of. His wagon vise is in my opinion a must have and works very well.


----------



## controlfreak

> Oh yeah now that I went to the link I seeI commented on the bench. You did a nice job on it. How is the syp top holding up?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I am very pleased with the SYP top. I got 2×10 or 2×12 KD lumber from the big box and ripped out the center pith. I was going to attempt to run the slab or 1/2 slabs through the DW735 but it wasn t worth the effort or worked anyway. Flattening it by hand plane was so much fun it took my woodworking in a whole new direction. The top has stayed very flat and stable. The bench is perfect, heavy enough to never move while working and light enough to barely nudge when needed. The underside is my clamp rack but I am eyeing building modular storage so if needed I can still break the bench down to "take it to a site". I am currently building a sash window using only hand tools for a neighbor and may move my bench to his porch for fitting and to show off.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Control…That is a fine workbench…as Devin eluded to, what I would call a legacy peice….What son or grandson would not love to have that? Well done.
> 
> - moke


Thank you Moke! It was my first non-plywood project and was outside my comfort zone. It was also mostly hand tool build after milling the SYP boards for the top. As for legacy piece, I cought my granddaughter looking guilty with a pencil under the bench. Later inspection reviled she signed her name with "was here". I plan on sealing it in but what am I to do, she already has her name on it.


----------



## moke

CF- you did a nice job! I love making things that I believe will out last me….


----------



## moke

Anybody ever used or seen one of these? Thinking of this for my lathes--

Record Power, CGV336-4-US, CamVac 55L 2000w Vacuum, 4" Inlet with Hose

https://www.recordpower.co.uk/category/dust-extraction


----------



## corelz125

CF does she have any interest in woodworking? If so she already put the claim in on the bench so I guess it's hers in the future.


----------



## corelz125

That's the one good thing about the wheels that flip up. There's no weight on them most of the time. That would of been an expensive failure if that drill press went over.

You have a good looking friend as your avatar northwoods.


----------



## DevinT

I prefer polyolefin over polyurethane


----------



## moke

> I prefer polyolefin over polyurethane
> 
> - DevinT


Curious….why?


----------



## pottz

> I prefer polyolefin over polyurethane
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Curious….why?
> 
> - moke


me too ive always used polyurethane wheels and never had an issue.control is right about those cheap gray wheels.or the hard rubber ones.disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## splintergroup

> I don t care what bench you build, but when you build it, it s yours!
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> +1. And weight is your friend. The heavier and stiffer, the better.
> 
> If it has to be mobile, this set is the bomb. With the quick-release plates, the casters can be removed so you don t bang your ankle on them.
> 
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/woodriver-workbench-caster-set-4-piece
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/quick-release-caster-plate-4-pack
> 
> - Rich


My bench is set to a good height when the wheels are flipped.



















I'll just wheel it out of its nook, then lift up one side and the wheels (attached to a 2×6) flip inward and up. I can then set this end down on the legs and repeat for the other side.

It typically stays put with the wheels down so I can pile crap on top 8^)


----------



## moke

> I don t care what bench you build, but when you build it, it s yours!
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> +1. And weight is your friend. The heavier and stiffer, the better.
> 
> If it has to be mobile, this set is the bomb. With the quick-release plates, the casters can be removed so you don t bang your ankle on them.
> 
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/woodriver-workbench-caster-set-4-piece
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/quick-release-caster-plate-4-pack
> 
> - Rich
> 
> My bench is set to a good height when the wheels are flipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ll just wheel it out of its nook, then lift up one side and the wheels (attached to a 2×6) flip inward and up. I can then set this end down on the legs and repeat for the other side.
> 
> It typically stays put with the wheels down so I can pile crap on top 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


There is some plan out there that has the 2×6 on strings…....just pull the string and they flip down


----------



## bandit571

New Yankee Workshop


----------



## CWWoodworking

> i will never use rubber or plastic wheels again.polyurethane is the only way to go,and the bigger the better.
> 
> - pottz


I much prefer bigger wheels. Maybe I just need to sweep more? Lol

Sorry I been MIA. I started coaching high school track(throwing). Busy trying to fit everything in.


----------



## CWWoodworking

https://www.amazon.com/Casters-2200lbs-Polyurethane-Locking-DL-I5-001/dp/B07Y1KVHZ8/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?crid=C4QVUYNFSH8J&keywords=DL-I5-001&qid=1645323312&sprefix=dl-i5-001%2Caps%2C57&sr=8-3
I have these on one of my benches. When they are locked, it is immovable.


----------



## DevinT

> I prefer polyolefin over polyurethane
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Curious….why?
> 
> - moke


Resistance to chemicals. Spill some solvent? Some petroleum based product? Polyolefin is immune.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz some extra casters on hand are always useful. I put together a dolly real quick to move something. Grab a few timbers some screws and you're rolling.


----------



## pottz

> https://www.amazon.com/Casters-2200lbs-Polyurethane-Locking-DL-I5-001/dp/B07Y1KVHZ8/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?crid=C4QVUYNFSH8J&keywords=DL-I5-001&qid=1645323312&sprefix=dl-i5-001%2Caps%2C57&sr=8-3
> I have these on one of my benches. When they are locked, it is immovable.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


now your taklkin bud.welcome back.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Millennials in the Workplace Training Video
> 
> - Rich


1 minute into that and I was puking all over my screen…..


----------



## pottz

> Pottz some extra casters on hand are always useful. I put together a dolly real quick to move something. Grab a few timbers some screws and you re rolling.
> 
> - corelz125


oh yeah ive got the ones you saw that i removed and upgraded from my machines.i keep just for those need it right now moments.


----------



## pottz

just back from dinner at our fav restaurant.it was mommas 54th birthday dinner.a good time and a great meal.now it's time on the patio with some good wine.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

ive got 5 of em working for me and it's a challenge everyday.of course im the old fart that doesn't know anything.when i point out ive been doing what i do for almost twice as long as some have been alive they just roll their eyes and shake their empty heads.it's a waste of time trying almost.the only savior is they have to do what i say or there gonna be in the unemployment line.of course now you cant find anyone that wants to work so i have to put up with a lot more crap than i like.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> ive got 5 of em working for me and it s a challenge everyday.of course im the old fart that doesn t know anything.when i point out ive been doing what i do for almost twice as long as some have been alive they just roll their eyes and shake their empty heads.it s a waste of time trying almost.the only savior is they have to do what i say or there gonna be in the unemployment line.of course now you cant find anyone that wants to work so i have to put up with a lot more crap than i like.
> 
> - pottz


Be nice to the youngins. I am almost in that group. Lol.


----------



## corelz125

It's hit and miss with us we get some like that but also get some kids who want to work and learn.


----------



## moke

> Pottz some extra casters on hand are always useful. I put together a dolly real quick to move something. Grab a few timbers some screws and you re rolling.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah ive got the ones you saw that i removed and upgraded from my machines.i keep just for those need it right now moments.
> 
> - pottz


I've had every kind of wheel you can imagine. I have decided, like Pottz, that the larger the wheel the easier it rolls. If you have a cord, it rolls over it, the double locks are stronger, less movement. The only material I don't want to use is rubber, or anything else that will develop a flat spot. Actually what I look for is a minimal amount of material around the wheel similar to what CWW showed. Those are exactly what I usually buy….and those are a really good price. I typically don't have chemicals on the floor for them to be effected by, so not sure as that is a big deal….


----------



## pottz

im just glad im down to less than 4 years and i can crank up the radio and play"take this job and shove it". lol.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz some extra casters on hand are always useful. I put together a dolly real quick to move something. Grab a few timbers some screws and you re rolling.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah ive got the ones you saw that i removed and upgraded from my machines.i keep just for those need it right now moments.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve had every kind of wheel you can imagine. I have decided, like Pottz, that the larger the wheel the easier it rolls. If you have a cord, it rolls over it, the double locks are stronger, less movement. The only material I don t want to use is rubber, or anything else that will develop a flat spot. Actually what I look for is a minimal amount of material around the wheel similar to what CWW showed. Those are exactly what I usually buy….and those are a really good price. I typically don t have chemicals on the floor for them to be effected by, so not sure as that is a big deal….
> 
> - moke


right, splvents and chemicals on the floor are not a worry to me.


----------



## moke

> Pottz some extra casters on hand are always useful. I put together a dolly real quick to move something. Grab a few timbers some screws and you re rolling.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah ive got the ones you saw that i removed and upgraded from my machines.i keep just for those need it right now moments.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve had every kind of wheel you can imagine. I have decided, like Pottz, that the larger the wheel the easier it rolls. If you have a cord, it rolls over it, the double locks are stronger, less movement. The only material I don t want to use is rubber, or anything else that will develop a flat spot. Actually what I look for is a minimal amount of material around the wheel similar to what CWW showed. Those are exactly what I usually buy….and those are a really good price. I typically don t have chemicals on the floor for them to be effected by, so not sure as that is a big deal….
> 
> - moke
> 
> right, splvents and chemicals on the floor are not a worry to me.
> 
> - pottz


No offense Devin….I wanted to hear if there was something I was missing…...What I really want to avoid is flat spots…..


----------



## pottz

> Pottz some extra casters on hand are always useful. I put together a dolly real quick to move something. Grab a few timbers some screws and you re rolling.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah ive got the ones you saw that i removed and upgraded from my machines.i keep just for those need it right now moments.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve had every kind of wheel you can imagine. I have decided, like Pottz, that the larger the wheel the easier it rolls. If you have a cord, it rolls over it, the double locks are stronger, less movement. The only material I don t want to use is rubber, or anything else that will develop a flat spot. Actually what I look for is a minimal amount of material around the wheel similar to what CWW showed. Those are exactly what I usually buy….and those are a really good price. I typically don t have chemicals on the floor for them to be effected by, so not sure as that is a big deal….
> 
> - moke
> 
> right, splvents and chemicals on the floor are not a worry to me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No offense Devin….I wanted to hear if there was something I was missing…...What I really want to avoid is flat spots…..
> 
> - moke


yep and poly wheels wont do that.


----------



## corelz125

Running over electric cords is bad bad bad


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## pottz

> Running over electric cords is bad bad bad
> 
> - corelz125


*sissy !!!!*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Northern,

Thanks for the heads up! Here in s/w fla things last a lot less. I will be mindful of that.

FWW had a good article on casters some time ago.

Devin I heard about the Studly bench. I think it is in private hands. I don't know if anyone knows where it is or who has it.

Speaking of work benches. I have a pile of oak slabs that have gotten pretty rotten from being outside. The tree is from our golf course. I had it milled. If I have time before we move I plan to see if I can save it for a work bench by cutting it up with a track saw. Only tool I have left (due to my move): Btw Supper told me I could have my COO next week!


----------



## controlfreak

> CF does she have any interest in woodworking? If so she already put the claim in on the bench so I guess it s hers in the future.
> 
> - corelz125


She came across a stand of bamboo on a lot behind the shop and decided she wanted to make a Rain Stick. Not really woodworking but she and I spent a day and a half together making it. It turned out quite well. The other two kept grabbing the wrong tool for the random mini projects they came up with. My brass plane adjustment hammer was getting used to beat nails in. I enjoyed getting them to put those dam screens down.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz ive destroyed plenty of cords at by running them over. It's no big deal when some one else is paying for them.

Ouch CF had to take a few deep breaths that day when you see them pounding a nail with the brass hammer.


----------



## 987Ron

Mike: 
I have a friend that gets his casters at HF. He buys a furniture dolly and removes the casters from it. 6"prox. Entire dolly maybe $9.95 on sale with 4 casters and screws. Supposedly never had a failure. Swivel only. Would not trust it myself.

I have casters on the router table and some similar sized tools, but the table saw, drill press and workbench sit on the floor and never get moved. In 17 years moved the drill press once when I added another tool. All nice and solid. Fortunately I have the space to do this.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - woodbutcherbynight


not funny ITS *VERY* SAD :<(((((((


----------



## DevinT

> Pottz some extra casters on hand are always useful. I put together a dolly real quick to move something. Grab a few timbers some screws and you re rolling.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah ive got the ones you saw that i removed and upgraded from my machines.i keep just for those need it right now moments.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve had every kind of wheel you can imagine. I have decided, like Pottz, that the larger the wheel the easier it rolls. If you have a cord, it rolls over it, the double locks are stronger, less movement. The only material I don t want to use is rubber, or anything else that will develop a flat spot. Actually what I look for is a minimal amount of material around the wheel similar to what CWW showed. Those are exactly what I usually buy….and those are a really good price. I typically don t have chemicals on the floor for them to be effected by, so not sure as that is a big deal….
> 
> - moke
> 
> right, splvents and chemicals on the floor are not a worry to me.
> 
> - pottz


Never spilled finish in your shop?


----------



## 987Ron

Spilled coffee a few times. Usually knocked it over. Clumsy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*TRUTH :<))))*


----------



## pottz

> Pottz ive destroyed plenty of cords at by running them over. It s no big deal when some one else is paying for them.
> 
> Ouch CF had to take a few deep breaths that day when you see them pounding a nail with the brass hammer.
> 
> - corelz125


your right no reason to do it unless your too lazy to move em.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz some extra casters on hand are always useful. I put together a dolly real quick to move something. Grab a few timbers some screws and you re rolling.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah ive got the ones you saw that i removed and upgraded from my machines.i keep just for those need it right now moments.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve had every kind of wheel you can imagine. I have decided, like Pottz, that the larger the wheel the easier it rolls. If you have a cord, it rolls over it, the double locks are stronger, less movement. The only material I don t want to use is rubber, or anything else that will develop a flat spot. Actually what I look for is a minimal amount of material around the wheel similar to what CWW showed. Those are exactly what I usually buy….and those are a really good price. I typically don t have chemicals on the floor for them to be effected by, so not sure as that is a big deal….
> 
> - moke
> 
> right, splvents and chemicals on the floor are not a worry to me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Never spilled finish in your shop?
> 
> - DevinT


no not really,if i did it was cleaned up immediately.spilled wine many times but thats another story-lol.


----------



## DevinT

> Pottz some extra casters on hand are always useful. I put together a dolly real quick to move something. Grab a few timbers some screws and you re rolling.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah ive got the ones you saw that i removed and upgraded from my machines.i keep just for those need it right now moments.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve had every kind of wheel you can imagine. I have decided, like Pottz, that the larger the wheel the easier it rolls. If you have a cord, it rolls over it, the double locks are stronger, less movement. The only material I don t want to use is rubber, or anything else that will develop a flat spot. Actually what I look for is a minimal amount of material around the wheel similar to what CWW showed. Those are exactly what I usually buy….and those are a really good price. I typically don t have chemicals on the floor for them to be effected by, so not sure as that is a big deal….
> 
> - moke
> 
> right, splvents and chemicals on the floor are not a worry to me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Never spilled finish in your shop?
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> no not really,if i did it was cleaned up immediately.spilled wine many times but thats another story-lol.
> 
> - pottz


If you have a concrete floor some of it will get into the concrete. The solution to which is to move the bench and let it dry (commonly using kitty litter to aid). If not dry when you move the bench back, could be slippery still. Then your wheel lock will be useless on that wheel in that spot. Unless, you had polyolefin non-slip chemical resistant casters. That's all I'm sayin'


----------



## corelz125

Just get casters made of stainless steel don't have to worry about anything then. Only thing to worry about then would be the negative number in your bank account.


----------



## pottz

anyone here ever try and remount a motor under a jointer holding it up with one hand and trying to get the bolts on with the other ? lots of fun, i highly recommend trying it-lol. i got it done though.but i dont think the belt is in line perfectly though.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## CWWoodworking

> anyone here ever try and remount a motor under a jointer holding it up with one hand and trying to get the bolts on with the other ? lots of fun, i highly recommend trying it-lol. i got it done though.but i dont think the belt is in line perfectly though.
> 
> - pottz


Did that with an '89 sunbird once. Thing couldn't run any worse!

Wanna see something cool/heavy turning related, check out Ashley Harwoods big turning. Pretty crazy-


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmmm. today's job is done..









Needed to rehab a plane, today


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


im there !!!


----------



## pottz

> anyone here ever try and remount a motor under a jointer holding it up with one hand and trying to get the bolts on with the other ? lots of fun, i highly recommend trying it-lol. i got it done though.but i dont think the belt is in line perfectly though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did that with an '89 sunbird once. Thing couldn't run any worse!
> 
> Wanna see something cool/heavy turning related, check out Ashley Harwoods big turning. Pretty crazy-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


how would you like to get a catch on spmething like that ? or if it came of the lathe !!!!!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> anyone here ever try and remount a motor under a jointer holding it up with one hand and trying to get the bolts on with the other ? lots of fun, i highly recommend trying it-lol. i got it done though.but i dont think the belt is in line perfectly though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did that with an '89 sunbird once. Thing couldn't run any worse!
> 
> Wanna see something cool/heavy turning related, check out Ashley Harwoods big turning. Pretty crazy-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> how would you like to get a catch on spmething like that ? or if it came of the lathe !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Pretty sure I wouldn't be typing here.

I've been trying to convince my boss we need to make something like that. We make 60-72" rounds all the time. That would pair up nicely.


----------



## moke

> - woodbutcherbynight


About a month ago, I went to an awesome deli distributor. Got 2 lbs of the most delicious cold meat I ever had.
I opened it, made a sammich, ate, picked up my plate and took it to the dishwasher…..threw away the packaging,. then the next day went to get out my cold meat, gone….no where to be found….looked for a half an hour…...next day my wife found my almost 2 lbs of awesome cold meat in the garbage with the packaging….

she is now looking for a old folks home that will take me…...so gunny….I can relate.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> About a month ago, I went to an awesome deli distributor. Got 2 lbs of the most delicious cold meat I ever had.
> I opened it, made a sammich, ate, picked up my plate and took it to the dishwasher…..threw away the packaging,. then the next day went to get out my cold meat, gone….no where to be found….looked for a half an hour…...next day my wife found my almost 2 lbs of awesome cold meat in the garbage with the packaging….
> 
> she is now looking for a old folks home that will take me…...so gunny….I can relate.
> 
> - moke


The grocery store I use once found my iPhone in their trash can outside their store.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz

I have done some crazy stuff too. Built a deck off the 2nd floor of my first home by myself. Resting bean on my head and getting a bolt in to hold it in place.

Pete = Rock in the C church, Connor = suborn in old Galic. Getting older now, but still impress the wife. I can work.

Hope to be making stuff soon.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> About a month ago, I went to an awesome deli distributor. Got 2 lbs of the most delicious cold meat I ever had.
> I opened it, made a sammich, ate, picked up my plate and took it to the dishwasher…..threw away the packaging,. then the next day went to get out my cold meat, gone….no where to be found….looked for a half an hour…...next day my wife found my almost 2 lbs of awesome cold meat in the garbage with the packaging….
> 
> she is now looking for a old folks home that will take me…...so gunny….I can relate.
> 
> - moke


thank you mike for that story,i dont feel so bad now.might share this with the wife-lol !


----------



## pottz

> Pottz
> 
> I have done some crazy stuff too. Built a deck off the 2nd floor of my first home by myself. Resting bean on my head and getting a bolt in to hold it in place.
> 
> Pete = Rock in the C church, Connor = suborn in old Galic. Getting older now, but still impress the wife. I can work.
> 
> Hope to be making stuff soon.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i hear ya petey.today i changed out the wheels on that bench i posted a couple days ago.i think i posted it here ? the top just sits on the base,but weighs about 200lbs. so i figured out how to get it on to some sawhorse and roll the base out and change the wheels.success !!!!! as we get older and somewhat weaker we have to rely on our experience and wisdom.damn…....im screwed !!!!!!!


----------



## 987Ron

These crazy things we do get more in number and oddity as we age. Mental decline, NO! Brain cells just getting fuller and crowded. I put something into a special spot so I would know exactly where it was and quickly retrieve. Problem is I forgot where that special spot was. Happens more and more.


----------



## pottz

> These crazy things we do get more in number and oddity as we age. Mental decline, NO! Brain cells just getting fuller and crowded. I put something into a special spot so I would know exactly where it was and quickly retrieve. Problem is I forgot where that special spot was. Happens more and more.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 my friend !


----------



## moke

> These crazy things we do get more in number and oddity as we age. Mental decline, NO! Brain cells just getting fuller and crowded. I put something into a special spot so I would know exactly where it was and quickly retrieve. Problem is I forgot where that special spot was. Happens more and more.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> +1 my friend !
> 
> - pottz


I am always watching and reading documentaries of history. My wife says I have a head full of useless facts. I guess the key word here being "full".


----------



## pottz

> These crazy things we do get more in number and oddity as we age. Mental decline, NO! Brain cells just getting fuller and crowded. I put something into a special spot so I would know exactly where it was and quickly retrieve. Problem is I forgot where that special spot was. Happens more and more.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> +1 my friend !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am always watching and reading documentaries of history. My wife says I have a head full of useless facts. I guess the key word here being "full".
> 
> - moke


full of what mike ? hey what meat did you toss tonight. i told my wife your story,she says,yeah,so how are you different-lol.


----------



## moke

> These crazy things we do get more in number and oddity as we age. Mental decline, NO! Brain cells just getting fuller and crowded. I put something into a special spot so I would know exactly where it was and quickly retrieve. Problem is I forgot where that special spot was. Happens more and more.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> +1 my friend !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am always watching and reading documentaries of history. My wife says I have a head full of useless facts. I guess the key word here being "full".
> 
> - moke
> 
> full of what mike ? hey what meat did you toss tonight. i told my wife your story,she says,yeah,so how are you different-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Ouch! Wives can sure burt us!

There is this meat and delicatessen, here in town, about 2 miles from us…they do unique things….from ice cream to custom cut prime rib or fillet minion. I love their pickle and pimento loaf. They don't always have it, so when they do
I get a couple of pounds…....well for a brief period.


----------



## pottz

> These crazy things we do get more in number and oddity as we age. Mental decline, NO! Brain cells just getting fuller and crowded. I put something into a special spot so I would know exactly where it was and quickly retrieve. Problem is I forgot where that special spot was. Happens more and more.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> +1 my friend !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am always watching and reading documentaries of history. My wife says I have a head full of useless facts. I guess the key word here being "full".
> 
> - moke
> 
> full of what mike ? hey what meat did you toss tonight. i told my wife your story,she says,yeah,so how are you different-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ouch! Wives can sure burt us!
> 
> There is this meat and delicatessen, here in town, about 2 miles from us…they do unique things….from ice cream to custom cut prime rib or fillet minion. I love their pickle and pimento loaf. They don t always have it, so when they do
> I get a couple of pounds…....well for a brief period.
> 
> - moke


ok,dont throw this out ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> These crazy things we do get more in number and oddity as we age. Mental decline, NO! Brain cells just getting fuller and crowded. I put something into a special spot so I would know exactly where it was and quickly retrieve. Problem is I forgot where that special spot was. Happens more and more.
> 
> - 987Ron


Obviously too many *special spots*. I like *in plain sight*. That doesn't seem to work either )))))

One of mom's memory care people told me the sharper you were when you were young, the more likely you are to get Alzhiemer's. Nothing scientific about that, just years of casual observations. ;(((


----------



## pottz

> These crazy things we do get more in number and oddity as we age. Mental decline, NO! Brain cells just getting fuller and crowded. I put something into a special spot so I would know exactly where it was and quickly retrieve. Problem is I forgot where that special spot was. Happens more and more.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Obviously too many *special spots*. I like *in plain sight*. That doesn t seem to work either )))))
> 
> One of mom s memory care people told me the sharper you were when you were young, the more likely you are to get Alzhiemer s. Nothing scientific about that, just years of casual observations. ;(((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh thank god ,ill be ok then….................sighhhh !


----------



## 987Ron

Time for this old codger to totter off to bed.. good day. Son and DiL over for ribs and trimmings. Dinner on the back porch, 77, sunny. Their Corgi even behaved, well to a degree.

Nite all.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn

Moke I used the clicker for my car once to open my locker at the golf course. It did not open. Glad I was alone. Ha!

Hope to see the super to find out about the COO for our home. Hope it is this week!


----------



## 987Ron

Breakfast done, sausage, English muffin, V8 juice and now coffee. Sunny day out. low 70s and low 80s for tomorrow. 
Now to do something today. Getting a bit tired of the limitations that post surgery causes.

Millennials. Univ. test. 25 questions, 4 choices for the answer. Student, young woman, comes into Profs, office and says her test was graded wrong and wants her grade corrected Prof, looks it over and says no the 20 is correct. Student answers but my friend who sat across from me during the test got an 80 and my answers were the same as hers. 
Prof. The questions on the tests are not in the same order so as to discourage cheating and in addition we randomize the possible 100 questions for the same reason.
Student files a complaint with the Dean. Dean calls the Prof and they agree Student admitted to cheating. Student is now filing a complaint with the Provost 
Actual happening last week here at the Univ.

Young lady gives the cashier at Walmart 2 twenty dollar bills to pay for her $39 purchase. Problem the two $20 bills have play money stamped on them and are obviously not real currency. She then argues that the money is good and she is going to call the police if they do not accept the money. Daughter ask her if she has a phone to make the call and if not she will call the inhouse security for her. Woman snatched the fake money and threw down 2 real twenties, grabbed her purchase and ran out of the store. Happened Sat.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hold my beer while i load these skids LOL :<))))))))


----------



## 987Ron

> hold my beer while i load these skids LOL :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Soon to be coffee tables? Trip No.1 of 2 or 3?


----------



## BurlyBob

When will this pallet wood phase ever end?


----------



## moke

> Morn
> 
> Moke I used the clicker for my car once to open my locker at the golf course. It did not open. Glad I was alone. Ha!
> 
> Hope to see the super to find out about the COO for our home. Hope it is this week!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Oh Petey…..I think that may be worse than throwing away the meat….maybe my wife can get us rooms next to each other in the home…


----------



## moke

> hold my beer while i load these skids LOL :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


GR8- When I was an officer we had contests who could stop the dumbest drivers….I never won…but there were some duosey's! I really wish I would have been there!


----------



## bandit571

Hey…free wood is free wood….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Young lady gives the cashier at Walmart 2 twenty dollar bills to pay for her $39 purchase. Problem the two $20 bills have play money stamped on them and are obviously not real currency. She then argues that the money is good and she is going to call the police if they do not accept the money. Daughter ask her if she has a phone to make the call and if not she will call the inhouse security for her. Woman snatched the fake money and threw down 2 real twenties, grabbed her purchase and ran out of the store. Happened Sat.
> 
> - 987Ron


You have a pretty high standard there. Here they would not offer play money. If another customer or security objected to theft and shoplifting they would probably be threatened. Saturday I dropped off mom's birthday card at the Post Office in Felony Way, oops, that is a local name you probably will not recognize, Federal Way. The doors were covered with plywood again ;(( The Lowlife Community breaks the glass doors out to break open PO boxes 
and steal mail. The reason I drop them off at the PO just before pickup time is anything worth the price of a stamp cannot be mailed from home. Too much mail theft on the routes. The flag up on the box is a signal to Lowlifes ;((( The Post Office used to have drop boxes all over the area for convenience. They are all gone. The Lowlifes even stole one from the PO parking lot in Auburn a few years ago. I never leave anything worth the price of a stamp in the drop boxes overnight, not even the one in the lobby.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Hey…free wood is free wood….
> 
> - bandit571


yes agree BUT wont be free if police see him :<)))))))))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Guys,

People return pallets for cash. I don't know the exact # but perhaps 20 bucks each. I have seen some crazy pick up loaded with them. (its about cash, not wood to make a table)

Hey, my closing is Thursday! I can move in right away. Pretty good punch list to do. Super is on board and pres. of the co says they will get it done. I also have a friend that is looking to build w them. I reminded the president of that.


----------



## pottz

> Guys,
> 
> People return pallets for cash. I don t know the exact # but perhaps 20 bucks each. I have seen some crazy pick up loaded with them. (its about cash, not wood to make a table)
> 
> Hey, my closing is Thursday! I can move in right away. Pretty good punch list to do. Super is on board and pres. of the co says they will get it done. I also have a friend that is looking to build w them. I reminded the president of that.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah those pallets are worth a lot of money.

man what bad timing petey,you just moved everything into storage now you gotta load and move again.thats why im never moving again-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Daughter's day off. Wife and daughter on a Ms. Marple Binge TV watch. They ask that maybe I could find something else to do. They say I do not pay any attention to the plot or story line. They really get excited when I wish to pause the show to look at some of the old cars in the background or the furniture, architecture, etc. Saw a neat box in the background of "The Moving Finger" a few moments ago. 
Off to read and then early bedtime. Big day tomorrow, therapy etc. 
later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well it's a darn good thing I don't gamble my money away. I ordered 240+ Bf of beech today for my Roubo. It's up to $4.55 a foot. A year or two back, it was at $3.00 a foot. What can you say but, 'Let's go Brandon'.


----------



## corelz125

Depends on the pallet one job we we're on we had stacks of them every week. We sent some back to be sold. It might of been $5-$10 each.


----------



## corelz125

Not surprising Bob everything is going up. Even my dogs food went up over a $1 per bag in the last 5 months.


----------



## pottz

> Depends on the pallet one job we we re on we had stacks of them every week. We sent some back to be sold. It might of been $5-$10 each.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah thats what they will pay you then they fix them if needed and resell for 15-20 average.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just goes to show everyone needs to hunker down and not get stupid with their money. I remember the gas lines back in the 70's! Darn good thing I was back in Military school and did not have to deal with that garbage. It was almost over by the time I got back to my small town in Eastern Oregon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

An exciting day at the bike race. 



 Notice that small hump in the bull's shoulders? Plus, his tall rather than compact stature? He is an Angus-Brahma cross-bred bull. If he was Angus or Hereford he would most likely be docile. If he was all Brahma or a dairy breed, especially Holstein, he would be worse ;((( The biker is lucky. I did not need to be told to stay out of the bullpen when I was a kid. When we got near the pen he would be crashing into the fence trying to get us ;(( Dad had a Shorthorn which was the meanest I ever saw. I thought he was coming through a steel gate to get us! ;((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, Pottz,

Yes I have to move twice. Just happy to have a place to move into.

I have plenty of friends to help me with the move.

Using up all my favors.

I have got to find time to save the Oak slabs for a future bench. BurlyBob, I hope to follow along with your build.


----------



## pottz

mike we gonna get that marg maker of yours fired up,it's national margarita day buddy. maybe too cold where your at for margs though.hell ill drink one or two for ya. cheers !!!


----------



## 987Ron

In the low 80s today, doors open to the porch. Therapy done, walker is no longer needed. Cane part of the time as needed. Mostly not. Time to go sit on the porch with some cookies (reward for therapy) and coffee. Things are looking up. Soon have to find a shop project to do, have to keep it within bounds, no big sheets of ply or 2×12s for sure.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a handy tip for shade tree mechanics :<))))))))


----------



## pottz

> a handy tip for shade tree mechanics :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


can i get that in black tony ?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> a handy tip for shade tree mechanics :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> can i get that in black tony ?
> 
> - pottz


sure KRYLON no runs no drips no errors :<))))))


----------



## moke

Sorry was gone all last nite….FIL fell again….While he and I haven't spoken in 5 years it was sleeting, Didn't want the Misses to have to drive 40 miles each way, so I took her and sat in the hospital waiting room. About midnite we were given some bad news…he will recover. It is a small hospital, a regional addition to the one my wife works at….I could hear him yelling at the nurses clear back in the waiting room….He was having his usual meltdown…..He was the topic of discussion in the waiting room. As always, I never told anyone I knew him.

Looks like it was a slow nite….not much action in the Workshop. We got sleet and a little snow, really slick…not going to up to the workshop today…got plenty to do in the house.

Petey, I feel bad you have to move twice…but should be worth it in the long run. You have been talking about the COO…Certificate of Occupancy?

Pottzy- We have a patio between the house and garage we call the Part Cove….that is where all the Margs are made and drank…its a little sad this time of year. Sunday it was 55 and I was grilling, today it is 16 and sleet/snowing…..I might take a raincheck on the margs. Hey its Iowa…..55 in Iowa in thong and t-shirt weather…..then BAM…old man winter tells you hes not done with you yet.

GR8--you gotta love hillbilly ingenuity don't you! One only needs to go to Wal-mart around here to witness it…


----------



## pottz

mike your FIL will probably be me some day…..............hell im almost there now-lol.


----------



## moke

I doubt that Pottzy…..he is inexplicable. He was a Prison Warden for years and years. There are no words for him. I want to hurt him everytime I'm around him, as do most people. That is why I avoid him. He is very abusive to people around him, and at the hospital it's to folks that want to help him. Last night, he hit some sort of monitoring machine with his cane…..which oh btw has a short sword built into it. I did not know he had that one, I took it away from him the last time we had a deal like this, last year sometime, but he must have ordered another one. He told the nurse that was wheeling him out that I take things from him….so keep him away from me. Now, I figure, maybe if he pulls that on some one that, maybe they will put him away….
Now maybe you think this is old age…..he's 89….but I think he's actually mellowed in the 35 years Ive known him…...
Sorry for the rant…I'm really a mellow sort of guy. I try to avoid confrontaion, I had my fill of it the 38 years I was on the street.


----------



## pottz

wow sounds like like a real handful for you to deal with.i can undersatnd your comment,he will recover ! good luck buddy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

if you cant vent here Mike no one will listen to you :<)))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wow Mike, sounds like it takes a special kind of guy to be a prison warden. Are those sword canes legal to carry? WA has an elusive blade law that doesn't really say what is legal. I do not believe a concealed carry permit for a firearm covers knives. I always wondered if the Old Timer folding knife I carried for wire stripping was legal. Carrying it on my belt was not legal going into the airport to work on electrical but having it in my tool pouch was not a problem ) I always wondered why we had to go through the metal detector at the security check when we were allowed to bring enough tools to take an airplane apart and they were not rejected by the X-ray examiner )


----------



## EricFai

Sorry to hear that Mike, hope things get better for him and your family.

I turned down a prison guard job, because I knew a number of guards through my early 20's, before they started working there and through there employment. Most of them had changed over the years, and not for the good.


----------



## pottz

i can see a job like that could make you a little, rough shall we say.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I worked in a few jails and prisons. A lot of it was in mechanical areas away from prisoners, thankfully. One King County Jail project was lighting in the cell blocks. I could not believe what the guards had to tolerate. The prisoners did not seem to mind us working there. They would pee in a paper cup and ambush the guards when they walked past their cell ;((((


----------



## GR8HUNTER

go go go * HANK THE TANK :<)))))))))*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The nastiest part of that job was securing the conduit for the lighting. The whole cell block area was steel plate. I was the only one of the three of us doing the job that could weld overhead )))


----------



## moke

Thanks guys…not sure if it was the job, or he was burned on the way out when he was born….his son, my BIL was a guard his whole life, and is probably one of my best friends…..I had to work occasional shifts in the jail here in town, when they were really short when I first started… I think he is just a jacka$$
He is about a half step from nursing home, I can't imagine that they would keep him.


----------



## moke

I have been going to this gym/physical therapy place for a year now. My Doctor thought I should expand my work out and I feel pretty good, but I am mostly working on my upper body. I am going three times a week and it really only takes about 45 minutes and I'm home. Well, I decided that I would talk with a trainer, and have her set me up a regiment for my legs and back. I went on Monday and met with her. First of all, she is maybe 5 foot tall. She probably weighs 100 lbs. She is a PT….I see her getting up on top of the therapy tables with these big mama-jama guys and stretching their legs or back or what ever, she looks like a twelve year old wrestling a bear…..she walks a hundred mph with more spring in her step than an Olympic athlete and she is probably 55 years old. She is our trainer if we need help. I really like her…she is positive and up beat, and fun to be around…..BUT…I should have known better than to have her design my workout. I did her whole regiment, and it took an hour and a half.

When I got up this morning, there was a spot about half way between my hand and elbow, on my left side, that did not hurt…..other than that…EVERYTHING hurt…..I practically crawled to get some ibuprofen!!! After that, I took it and slathered an anti soreness med all over my body and laid on the bathroom floor for a half an hour, I didn't feel too bad…..and I found that contact lens I thought I lost last week! 
I now have to find my doctor and injure him…..injure him bad….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke yes on The COO

Just watched Petty and Prince do while my guitar gently weeps. Maybe the 6th time. Each gets better.

Sold the boat today to an interesting guy. S Jersy guy seems like fun but don't want as a neighbor.

He got a deal. Hope he has a ton of fun on it. Friend sailed it to cape coral. Good luck boys

Hope all is well w you LJ's

Going to dinner. Hot dogs. Moving food. The drinks are good. We are ready?


----------



## 987Ron

While my pain from PT has been less than yours from your workout, I to suffer. The reason there is a gap between sessions is so the intense desire for revenge abates.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks guys…not sure if it was the job, or he was burned on the way out when he was born….his son, my BIL was a guard his whole life, and is probably one of my best friends…..I had to work occasional shifts in the jail here in town, when they were really short when I first started… I think he is just a jacka$$
> He is about a half step from nursing home, I can t imagine that they would keep him.
> 
> - moke


mike i can see you ending up with him,if he's that bad no home will tolerate his crap.sounds scary.


----------



## moke

> Thanks guys…not sure if it was the job, or he was burned on the way out when he was born….his son, my BIL was a guard his whole life, and is probably one of my best friends…..I had to work occasional shifts in the jail here in town, when they were really short when I first started… I think he is just a jacka$$
> He is about a half step from nursing home, I can t imagine that they would keep him.
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike i can see you ending up with him,if he s that bad no home will tolerate his crap.sounds scary.
> 
> - pottz


There are a few things in this life, that I am sure of, him living in my house is one I can assure I am sure will never happen….


----------



## moke

> While my pain from PT has been less than yours from your workout, I to suffer. The reason there is a gap between sessions is so the intense desire for revenge abates.
> 
> - 987Ron


I was just kidding, I can assure you that my pain was not like a recovery kind of pain. I have had a fair amount of broken bones and injuries…so I have a pretty high level for pain toleration. I was just joking…..I did not crawl to the bathroom…but I was surprised at how sore I was…..and I am still shocked at the motivation and energy that woman has in such a small package…I could drink a gallon of Monster drink and still not have half the energy!


----------



## 987Ron

My pain now is pretty low now. Expect to be off all the meds for pain soon. Another goal, will not suffer just to reach the goal however.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Consider yourselves lucky when pain meds make a difference ;(( I'm a happy camper. Migraines down to where they do )


----------



## moke

So I have a unique cure for headaches…let ur wife kick u in the crotch and u will forget ur head hurts….what cha think?


----------



## 987Ron

> So I have a unique cure for headaches…let ur wife kick u in the crotch and u will forget ur head hurts….what cha think?
> 
> - moke


To each their own. Think I will stick to an aspirin or two.


----------



## moke

well ok then….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So I have a unique cure for headaches…let ur wife kick u in the crotch and u will forget ur head hurts….what cha think?
> 
> - moke


Probably work for headaches ) I doubt it would for bad migraines ;(( I had stomach surgery to remove a tumor during the decade-long migraine that resulted in the Topamax Disaster. The surgeon came by the next day and told me I wasn't using my pain pump. I told him I am a migraineur. You can't hurt me cutting me open. I did not feel any surgery pain. Thankfully, I would today )


----------



## moke

Has anybody seen any Ducks fly by?


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, listening to you and your FIL sounds very much like and mine. We were like oil and water. We had him living with us for three years. Thankfully, he's gone now and life is much more peaceful. Like you, the stories I could tell.

Moke, It was so cold and windy today everything was staying home close to the fire.


----------



## moke

> Moke, listening to you and your FIL sounds very much like and mine. We were like oil and water. We had him living with us for three years. Thankfully, he s gone now and life is much more peaceful. Like you, the stories I could tell.
> 
> Moke, It was so cold and windy today everything was staying home close to the fire.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I did not walk back to my shop for the first time in months….I am tired of winter…how bout you?


----------



## moke

Hanging it up….all this laying around today has got me tired…...

We got a new Woodcraft store in Iowa City, about 35 miles south….will go check that out tomorrow weather allowing…..


----------



## corelz125

We seem to be catching a break this week with the weather. Most of this week has and will be in the 50's to 60's but the weekend it will be back to winter


----------



## corelz125

That corrections officer job sucks. I knew some guys who did it. Some jails the longer you're there it gets a little better. The begininng sucks. I can see how you start to dislike humanity after being in there all day long.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Has anybody seen any Ducks fly by?
> 
> - moke


Duck is out and about. Better keep an eye peeled and be prepared to duck ) Pun intended, as always )


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn guys

Packing and moving continues. Tile when up in the kitchen yesterday. Work continues.

We are moving in tomorrow, sell this place on Monday.

I am nowhere close to having a shop and building something.

Ron nice you are recovering.

Moke, rant away! I have a friend like your FIL. We were close, then he started to be an A$$. Cheating at golf, it miserable to be around him. Just about everyone talks about him. Another friend felt sorry for him and started dining with him , playing in tournament's etc. A month later, he was talking about him being a jerk. Don't know what makes people like that. I now have a "no jerks policy".

My FIL was a great guy. We were very close.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all and condolences to all in the winter weather. Ours has turned, at least I think it has. 80s yesterday and today, same tomorrow. Sunny now and 68. A few Robins showing up in the yards. Hopeful that it is not a false thing. 
Getting back to the shop is a possibility soon, problem is have no projects in mind that I really want to do. Have a couple of people who ask if I could make them this or that, but hardly know them and don't think they were offering to pay for it. Have adopted the policy when someone sees something I have done and they say "Oh, that is xxxxx make me one" my answer is "Sorry you cannot afford me!" Get some odd looks.

On my own most of today, my caretaker wife is off for her eye treatment in Augusta, daughter is working, just me and the dog. Nice and quiet. Door open to the porch in back and that will soon be my place to sit with the coffee and a book or two. Getting around good, no walker and the cane as a reassurance.

Have a great day.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, glad to hear your recovery is going well. I like your thinking, "Sorry you cannot afford me". I just may have to start saying that one.

You mentioned Augusta, not terribly far from me, about 2-1/2 hours or so. I am located in the Northwest corner of South Carolina.


----------



## corelz125

All depends on who is asking and how involved the project is. Sibling I just ask to cover the material. Other family I do t charge much.


----------



## 987Ron

Eric Wife goes to a retina specialist in August about 2 hrs due north of us. Boring drive but while I wait stores we do not have in our little burg. End up spending a few $ at Publix, HD, Fresh Market, Lidl, etc.

Corelz much the same for me. Woodworking I do is for fun. Christmas toys, games for the neighborhood kids., an occasional house warming gift like a cutting board, and of course things my girls (wife, daughter, granddaughter, DIL) ask or hint at. Often I make something with no real use for it, just the challenge of doing it, like the Pennsylvania Spice Chest.


----------



## BurlyBob

I tried selling my bowls locally here with very little success. I've got one bowl at a local gallery for close to a year. Everybody thinks they are great but no one wants to pony up the cash. So like you guys I do things for me, family or friends.


----------



## corelz125

I made one end grain cutting board for a Christmas gift. It was a lot more work than I thought. If I make another one it will be for me. 
The places that sell the cheap curbside furniture give people the impression that stuff should be sold for $65.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's sort of the issue around here. Most folks will do for themselves. Wife drags husband shopping and shows him she likes. Husband says, "I can do that". Wife thinks , "yeah, when"?


----------



## controlfreak

My wife used to say "I can have a baby quicker"


----------



## corelz125

It's funny they complain how long it takes for us to build something. Only if they would just let us stay in the shop for 10 hours a day without bothering us. It would be finished a lot quicker.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It s funny they complain how long it takes for us to build something. Only if they would just let us stay in the shop for 10 hours a day without bothering us. It would be finished a lot quicker.
> 
> - corelz125


Occasionally I had customers say they would help on their electrical projects to cut costs. My response was that will double the price. Best to stay out of the way )


----------



## splintergroup

When I worked in a garage as a teen (mid 70's), the labor rate sign said 
Labor rate- $20/hr.
You help =$30/hr.

Several times when a customer got to annoying and was in the way while you were working on their car there always seemed to be occasional squirts of grease or oil drips at inopportune moments.


----------



## pottz

> When I worked in a garage as a teen (mid 70 s), the labor rate sign said
> Labor rate- $20/hr.
> You help =$30/hr.
> 
> Several times when a customer got to annoying and was in the way while you were working on their car there always seemed to be occasional squirts of grease or oil drips at inopportune moments.
> 
> - splintergroup


i got a neighbor (crazy) that will stand and watch people that work on his house,and give constant directions the whole time they work. had some roof repair a few weeks ago,he was on the roof with them the whole time.if it had been me doing the work he might have "accidently" taken a fall !


----------



## moke

> Morning all and condolences to all in the winter weather. Ours has turned, at least I think it has. 80s yesterday and today, same tomorrow. Sunny now and 68. A few Robins showing up in the yards. Hopeful that it is not a false thing.
> Getting back to the shop is a possibility soon, problem is have no projects in mind that I really want to do. Have a couple of people who ask if I could make them this or that, but hardly know them and don t think they were offering to pay for it. Have adopted the policy when someone sees something I have done and they say "Oh, that is xxxxx make me one" my answer is "Sorry you cannot afford me!" Get some odd looks.
> 
> On my own most of today, my caretaker wife is off for her eye treatment in Augusta, daughter is working, just me and the dog. Nice and quiet. Door open to the porch in back and that will soon be my place to sit with the coffee and a book or two. Getting around good, no walker and the cane as a reassurance.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron…sounds like you are really doing well…congrats…how long has it been? I am a huge advocate of PT…with out it, it seems like you just never get back to the place you were…. and thanks for letting me know it was 80 today…..in Iowa it was 14…...

The part about the building something for this person or that…How does everybody handle that? I just ignore them or just say "no thanks"....they think that because I am retired, i will just do it or them, and oh you aren't going to charge me for lumber are you? You have lumber hanging on your wall!!! I am interested in what other folks say….

Ron I like the "you can't afford me"...


----------



## moke

I made the pilgrimage to the Woodcraft store today….250.00 later, I really can't tell you what I bought…but I knew I needed it. I bought some Beall bowl buffs, but they are 3/8 screw in and I can't find anything to screw them into…the Beall company said the arbor they were made toscrew into is discontinued…..I could just put it in the drill chuck, but that would really crew up the threads….So I think rather than that I will make something on the metal lathe…I just need to come up with a design.

They had a lot of rare woods, but I thought they were priced over the top….the turning blanks I thought were reasonable. All in all, in was a good trip and nice folks…..


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron I like the "you can t afford me"...
> 
> - moke


Another put off for the will you make that for me crowd is "Love to but my shop time is booked solid till Oct., sorry" old friend of mine used that a lot. He also liked to say that "his Commissioned work came first and right now he was snowed under" I know he was referring to the wife''s paying by cooking the meals, laundry, etc.


----------



## corelz125

A lost dog strays into a jungle. A lion sees this from a distance and says with caution "this guy looks edible, never seen his kind before".

So the lion starts rushing towards the dog with menace. The dog notices and starts to panic but as he's about to run he sees some bones next to him and gets an idea and says loudly "mmm…that was some good lion meat!".

The lion abruptly stops and says " woah! This guy seems tougher then he looks, I better leave while I can".

Over by the tree top, a monkey witnessed everything. Evidently, the monkey realizes the he can benefit from this situation by telling the lion and getting something in return.

So the monkey proceeds to tell the lion what really happened and the lion says angrily "get on my back, we'll get him together".

So they start rushing back to the dog. The dog sees them and realized what happened and starts to panic even more.

He then gets another idea and shouts "where is that monkey! I told him to bring me another lion an hour ago…"


----------



## BurlyBob

So I'm just getting ready to add something here when the wife walks in, "Have you got anything planned for Monday?" 
All I've been doing lately is going over bench building video's, my plans and talking about it. "My bench lumber gets here Monday!!!" That kinda shut her down, hopefully for the rest of the evening.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all and condolences to all in the winter weather. Ours has turned, at least I think it has. 80s yesterday and today, same tomorrow. Sunny now and 68. A few Robins showing up in the yards. Hopeful that it is not a false thing.
> Getting back to the shop is a possibility soon, problem is have no projects in mind that I really want to do. Have a couple of people who ask if I could make them this or that, but hardly know them and don t think they were offering to pay for it. Have adopted the policy when someone sees something I have done and they say "Oh, that is xxxxx make me one" my answer is "Sorry you cannot afford me!" Get some odd looks.
> 
> On my own most of today, my caretaker wife is off for her eye treatment in Augusta, daughter is working, just me and the dog. Nice and quiet. Door open to the porch in back and that will soon be my place to sit with the coffee and a book or two. Getting around good, no walker and the cane as a reassurance.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Ron…sounds like you are really doing well…congrats…how long has it been? I am a huge advocate of PT…with out it, it seems like you just never get back to the place you were…. and thanks for letting me know it was 80 today…..in Iowa it was 14…...
> 
> The part about the building something for this person or that…How does everybody handle that? I just ignore them or just say "no thanks"....they think that because I am retired, i will just do it or them, and oh you aren t going to charge me for lumber are you? You have lumber hanging on your wall!!! I am interested in what other folks say….
> 
> Ron I like the "you can t afford me"...
> 
> - moke


i try and do the same mike,im not for hire.ill do stuff for us or very close friends.have a neighbor though that wont take no for an answer.ive had him come over and shove hundred dollar bills in my hand and say,as soon as you can.he's in his 80's so i just cant say no to him.


----------



## pottz

> A lost dog strays into a jungle. A lion sees this from a distance and says with caution "this guy looks edible, never seen his kind before".
> 
> So the lion starts rushing towards the dog with menace. The dog notices and starts to panic but as he's about to run he sees some bones next to him and gets an idea and says loudly "mmm…that was some good lion meat!".
> 
> The lion abruptly stops and says " woah! This guy seems tougher then he looks, I better leave while I can".
> 
> Over by the tree top, a monkey witnessed everything. Evidently, the monkey realizes the he can benefit from this situation by telling the lion and getting something in return.
> 
> So the monkey proceeds to tell the lion what really happened and the lion says angrily "get on my back, we'll get him together".
> 
> So they start rushing back to the dog. The dog sees them and realized what happened and starts to panic even more.
> 
> He then gets another idea and shouts "where is that monkey! I told him to bring me another lion an hour ago…"
> 
> - corelz125


now thats a good family friendly joke !


----------



## moke

Pottzy….I only have people shove hundreds in my hand when I am wearing my speedos….ok, then I woke up…but good problem for you to have. It seems like lately I have had a bunch of folks asking me to do things, then when they find out the cost of wood, they back off….I am assuming they think I am going to do it for nothing. I have made 3 toys now out of wood, a plane and two cars for my nieces kid, and never so much as got a thank you….I hate to be cheesey, but don't you think that's poor on her part?

Corelz…I like that!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I agree that was a pretty good joke. Both Corelz and Moke. Moke I'm thinking you and a speedo. That might be some serious eye pollution.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

...deleted… wrong advice again.

Re-thought… 3/8' bolts… I have heaps and use happily… though I have bought a *Beall* spindle extender with 3/8" thread.

Good luck.


----------



## corelz125

I am very limited in the joke dept now.

Duck what are you doing with imperial threads that's blasphemy.


----------



## moke

> ...deleted… wrong advice again.
> 
> Re-thought… 3/8 bolts… I have heaps and use happily… though I have bought a *Beall* spindle extender with 3/8" thread.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


 First of all…where have you been? WTH…. What I need is mt2 with a 3/8 mounting hole to go in the head stock….
or I could just make an extended 3/8 nut (about 1 1/2") that I can put into a drill chuck or collet chuck to fit into the head stock, so I can screw in each of the progressive 3 different bowl buffs. Don't you have the three 8" buff wheels 
like for pens? Same idea, just have to screw in each bowl buff as you need them…. Any ideas?


----------



## moke

Bob---my brother and I and our families were gong to go to FL on a vacation, my bro and I got a photo of some old codger in a thong….we threatened to walk the beach in front of my niece. This was 15 years ago of so….she called that a "crime against humanity" and told me I was going to be tried at the "Haig". We still laugh about it. I have some fair skills at Photoshop so I have made her some "custom" xmas cards along the years with some random, shall we say "interestingly clad gentleman" I have found on the internet….I love to harass that kid….


----------



## moke

Duckie--or whoever….that extension is no more…has been discontinued…..so I guess I'll make my own. It will be pretty thin walled to put into a chuck so maybe I should make it for a collet chuck…...

I could just chuck up the buffs, but that will screw up the threads…..I want to be able to screw in and out the different buffs. I assume the buffs are like the 8" wheel buffs. #1 is for the red compound #2 is for the white compund and the #3 is for the wax….... I also like to put on a coat of Ren wax


----------



## corelz125

Mike you have a metal lathe turn an extension. You have the threading tools?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, this work?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-3-8-in-16-TPI-Zinc-Rod-Coupling-Nuts-822281/204337391


----------



## moke

Corelz that was what I was going to do….but Topa…this will work!!!! thanks I assume that the outside is too wide…I think my chucks are 5/8--if its too wide, but I could turn it down a little so it fits! If not, yes corlez I have taps and dies I could make it out of brass….and I could just tap it while its in the head stock…...as a machinist I am a hack, so I use taps and dies. Topa…that might be the cheapest fix I ever heard of….and the hardware store is next to Wendy's--it's my oldest's dog 8th birthday…..they both get vanilla frosty's…..two birds…..one stone! Thanks guys---


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corelz that was what I was going to do….but Topa…this will work!!!! thanks *I assume that the outside is too wide…I think my chucks are 5/8 -*--if its too wide, but I could turn it down a little so it fits! If not, yes corlez I have taps and dies I could make it out of brass….and I could just tap it while its in the head stock…...as a machinist I am a hack, so I use taps and dies. Topa…that might be the cheapest fix I ever heard of….and the hardware store is next to Wendy s--it s my oldest s dog 8th birthday…..they both get vanilla frosty s…..two birds…..one stone! Thanks guys---
> 
> - moke


If I remember correctly, they are 9/16 same as a 3/8 bolt head. If not, they will be 1/2. I remember some fittings that were a size smaller than the bolt head. Not sure which or if it was a particular brand. I assume they did that so you did not have to have 2 wrenches the same size.


----------



## moke

Thanks Topa…I'll deal with it either way! I take it these are for all threads…this is why I love this site….so much experience!


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke that story about you and your family on the beach only confirms why a man my sized should never go swimming in public. No body should be tortured with seeing an fat walrus like myself floundering around in the water or on the beach.

Looks like Russia pulled the trigger. God help us with this numbskull in the White House and his crew of commies running things.


----------



## moke

> Moke that story about you and your family on the beach only confirms why a man my sized should never go swimming in public. No body should be tortured with seeing an fat walrus like myself floundering around in the water or on the beach.
> 
> Looks like Russia pulled the trigger. God help us with this numbskull in the White House and his crew of commies running things.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I would walk up to my friend at the pool and announce to the group that Greenpeace was looking to push him back into the water! We pick o each other mercilessly….he is the county Sheriff and I worked directly for him for 12 years, so believe me, I got more than I put out…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks Topa…I ll deal with it either way! I take it these are for all threads…this is why I love this site….so much experience!
> 
> - moke


Who would have ever thought electrical hanging and mounting materials would save woodturning? ))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Insane ;(( Parking space in Seattle's Capitol Hill neighborhood being sold for $50K
https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/seattle/parking-space-for-sale-in-seattle/281-966c22b6-9183-4fa5-a058-3bfe9a797e34


----------



## Peteybadboy

Burlybob, I know the wife situation well. (what are you doing today?) ha

So it is closing day on the new home. Thought i'd be in and done by now. Still a lot of work to be done.

These contractors work like an hour a day. Very strange.

Topa you'd like this situation. Hot water not getting two one side of the house, plumbing sub sends over a young guy, he crawls through the attic opens up the dry wall to see the connections. (me and the super John are watching). The young plumber says the pipes are not connected correctly and begins to describe how he will fix it. I say John you ok w this? NO. Young plumber says you don't believe me cause I'm young. John says I have never seen it done that way, and calls the owner of the plumbing co. Sure enough it would have been a disaster if the young plumber was given the ok.

Experience matters.


----------



## corelz125

Petey do they use pex for all the plumbing?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. 67 and later 85, sunny and great day ahead. Well, after the therapy. She is due at 10. May make it the last therapy session. Dr. left it up to me to decide how long the therapy should go on.

Have that or similar system of buffers. Only upgrade that I did is used a red marker and marked each buffer #1, 2, etc and with the addive, white, wax etc. on the side.

Later.


----------



## pottz

wow looks like it was a busy night,i left early,son came in from texas for a couple days,momma hadn't seen him in over a year and a half so it was an emotional night. gonna be a great day,it's sunny and cold,russia invasion and that ana duck dude is back. i dont trust that him any more than the ukrainians trust putin,watch him guys. ;-)


----------



## corelz125

A husband notices that his wife's hearing is deteriorating, and decides to visit her doctor for advice.

"I can't speak to my wife directly as she might find it offensive, given our old age" he says to the doc.

"There's a simple trick you can try to determine her hearing" explains the doctor. "Simply ask her a question at a distance and if she doesn't hear you, move slightly closer and ask again until she does".

That night, the husband arrives home and sees his wife in the kitchen cooking.

He thinks to himself, "what a perfect opportunity to test her hearing".

He stands in the doorway of the kitchen and promptly asks; "What's for dinner honey?"

No answer. He moves closer. "What's for dinner honey?" Still no answer.

He moves even closer. "What's for dinner honey?" Still his wife doesn't answer.

He now sees how serious her hearing problem is. At this point, he is stood right next to his wife. "What's for dinner honey?"

"FOR THE FOURTH TIME WE'RE HAVING CHICKEN"


----------



## pottz

another good one bud !


----------



## 987Ron

Corelz that is not a joke, it happens at our house all the time….


----------



## pottz

> Corelz that is not a joke, it happens at our house all the time….
> 
> - 987Ron


our house too,she'll say,i already told you that twice !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "FOR THE FOURTH TIME WE'RE HAVING CHICKEN"
> 
> - corelz125


LOL

35 years ago SWMBO was at the hearing test with me. The examiner told her with my hearing loss and her tone of voice he can't hear a word you say ) Probably why this is our 52nd year, eh?


----------



## RichT

> 35 years ago SWMBO was at the hearing test with me. The examiner told her with my hearing loss and her tone of voice he can t hear a word you say ) Probably why this is our 52nd year, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I worked with a woman who had the most horrid voice I've ever experienced. I honestly can't fully express in words how awful it was. She was always complaining that her husband was hard of hearing and it drove her crazy because the TV was always at full volume so he could hear it.

The funny part was that she couldn't understand why he was unwilling to get hearing aids.


----------



## bandit571

Like Marge Simpson?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, I have noticed a continuous decline in the quality of work, capabilities, and attitudes throughout my career.

One day my boss told me to go to a job tomorrow because "Willie fired the whole crew." Willie was the project manager and the whole crew was 3 or 4 guys. The biggest puzzle I found was they had run a 1" conduit out into the building about a hundred feet and it went to another sub-panel. It had about 15 number 12 wires in it. Typical circuits for a commercial building. Why did they run them from one sub-panel to another? I salvaged as much of their work as I could. Too bad most needed to be redone ;((


----------



## moke

Ron….great idea, for labeling the buffs…Thanks!

Went to HD today and got a couple of the coupling nuts….they were kind of short, but I got them anyway…went to Ace and they actually had different lengths, so I got a couple of longer ones. Plus, some Naptha, box of screws….etc etc…you know you are old when your happy place is a hardware store.


----------



## DevinT

Had to go to the BORG to get some toilet flappers to fix a running toilet (or two).

The allure of the Dremels was strong. Saw the Dremel 200 kit for $49 and picked it up, but later put it back. That took a lot of will power. They aren't going anywhere, I can buy it anytime. I have more pressing things to buy. Also, probably worth gauging folks opinions here if anyone owns the 200 or recommends a better model (for fine work in metal, stone, and plastic)


----------



## corelz125

Ron did you say your wife was the one that was hard of hearing first or are you owning up to it?

Hardware stores or lumber yards are all of our happy places. Well probably everyone on this site.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron did you say your wife was the one that was hard of hearing first or are you owning up to it?
> 
> Hardware stores or lumber yards are all of our happy places. Well probably everyone on this site.
> 
> - corelz125


she claims I need to have a hearing test. I do hear when dinner is ready, haven't missed one yet.


----------



## moke

Topa..Anawhatever….I had to turn down the connecting nut to 1/2" OD. It was as small as I dare go, to keep the wall thick enough. It fit right into my collet chuck, the buff screwed right into it. I put a couple nuts on the buff to act as a spacer, so I can get down into the bowl. The collet chuck itself acts as a extension too. It is really going to work well!! Thanks for all the help..now I need to turn a bowl to try it out!


----------



## pottz

> Ron….great idea, for labeling the buffs…Thanks!
> 
> Went to HD today and got a couple of the coupling nuts….they were kind of short, but I got them anyway…went to Ace and they actually had different lengths, so I got a couple of longer ones. Plus, some Naptha, box of screws….etc etc…you know you are old when your happy place is a hardware store.
> 
> - moke


not so mike, the hardware store has always been my happy place ;-)


----------



## corelz125

I hate those flappers on the toilets. They always seem to leak. The new Kohler toilets have a different system to flush now. So far it's better.


----------



## moke

As far as old people stories, I lived it with my parents 
My mother was terribly deaf….she was an invalid, and we needed to put her in a home to take care of her. They were doing the intake paperwork…...they asked her if she was hard of hearing…...three or four times…then she turned to my DAD and said, "what did she say?" He told her and she said "heavens no"....the lady said "are you sure?" four times! She emphatically said I said no!
I had to leave the room to laugh. My Dad, who wasn't much better came out to the hall and said "what are you laughing at"...I couldn't answer. My wife was pissed at me.

One more story….My dad lived with her although he did not need to be in a home for his health, they had a larger room on the ground floor. The home was in the town I was a cop in. One night I was on duty and was driving my brand new patrol car, that had more lights on it than an airport landing strip. The parking lot came right up to their window. I pulled up and shone the spotlight into their window. It was a multi led light and was 50,00 lumens….I am sure it lit their room up more than the sun. I called my dad, he answered and said I was right outside the window. I thought he might like to see the new car and lights as he had been a cop himself for 20 years in LA. I said, Dad, I'm outside….Where? he said…you know where the light is, I said…Where? he said…. Open the blinds I said….after 5 minutes he finally opened the blinds….I turned off the spotlights and turned on the top and side side emergency lights….the whole side of the building was lit up red and blue. I said what do you think about that? he never answered….I said Dad! what do you think of my new car? he still was just looking at me….Finally he said….I got to go something is happening in the Parking lot….I think its the cops….I said DAD IT'S ME!....he said yeah, I have to figure out whats going on here, talk to you later….I turned off the lights and left….


----------



## splintergroup

> I hate those flappers on the toilets. They always seem to leak. The new Kohler toilets have a different system to flush now. So far it s better.
> 
> - corelz125


Whateveryoudo, don't buy a "Jacuzzi" brand.

While remodeling the bathroom, SWMBO demanded a "dual flush" terlet. The kind where you push the flush lever down for a #2 or lift up for #1. Saves water ya know!

In a rush so no real time to do the usual research, Blowes had one on sale 20% or so off, only merely outrageous $$ instead of WTF $$$.

I'm used to the old-school internals, fill valve and the flapper. Sure the flappers get stiff after a few years but super easy to replace as long as you have the old one with you when shopping (probably 30 different parameters to align).

This dual flush unit has dual flush valves which for the life of me I can't figure out why, The flapper is a silicone "washer" deep in the bowels of some plastic Tower of Babel. Designed by the minds of a military contractor. A variety of rotating flush rate and volume control knobs that regulate the flapper. plastic air tube dampers with bleed of ports, springs and other suspicious components.

Four out of five flushes, something inside the tower will jam up so the water keeps flowing down the drain. Not the typical slow leak with the old school design, but the full flow of the incoming water.

To fix it, you need to reach down into a small slit on the towers side and with your pinky (only finger that fits), "thump" the main shaft until the water stops.

Every one here know knows the procedure, but always fun when we have guests and have to sneak in after they are done to give the fool thing the finger.

Many a morning waking up only to discover the thing has been running all night. Probably take another 30 years of perfect functioning to recover the wasted water and realize our "bonus" water savings on the bill.

The other bathroom with the old school hardware will do a half flush if you press the flush lever down and let it go. Full flush if you hold it down for three seconds to let the flapper fully rise then release.

First chance I get that concraption is going into the front yard to become a flower planter, New Mexico style 8^)

Grrrrr.


----------



## corelz125

I cant complain about Kohler though. Any issue I had with one of their products I contacted them and it was not something I did to break it they sentme a replacement part free of charge. That tower of babel seems similar to the Kohler one but so far so good. 
Rich does the song Africa play every time you flush also?


----------



## splintergroup

I like my older Kohler. The flush valve is a chain that pulls up the flap.









The Jacuzzi is like this:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa..Anawhatever….I had to turn down the connecting nut to 1/2" OD. It was as small as I dare go, to keep the wall thick enough. It fit right into my collet chuck, the buff screwed right into it. I put a couple nuts on the buff to act as a spacer, so I can get down into the bowl. The collet chuck itself acts as a extension too. It is really going to work well!! Thanks for all the help..now I need to turn a bowl to try it out!
> 
> - moke


U R Welcome


----------



## 987Ron

100% water saving option, very little upkeep. No valves or flaps. Retro refit.










Dad told the story of my Grandmother when water was piped into the house, that she was looking forward to it but she did not want that stinky toilet in her house.


----------



## pottz

> As far as old people stories, I lived it with my parents
> My mother was terribly deaf….she was an invalid, and we needed to put her in a home to take care of her. They were doing the intake paperwork…...they asked her if she was hard of hearing…...three or four times…then she turned to my DAD and said, "what did she say?" He told her and she said "heavens no"....the lady said "are you sure?" four times! She emphatically said I said no!
> I had to leave the room to laugh. My Dad, who wasn t much better came out to the hall and said "what are you laughing at"...I couldn t answer. My wife was pissed at me.
> 
> One more story….My dad lived with her although he did not need to be in a home for his health, they had a larger room on the ground floor. The home was in the town I was a cop in. One night I was on duty and was driving my brand new patrol car, that had more lights on it than an airport landing strip. The parking lot came right up to their window. I pulled up and shone the spotlight into their window. It was a multi led light and was 50,00 lumens….I am sure it lit their room up more than the sun. I called my dad, he answered and said I was right outside the window. I thought he might like to see the new car and lights as he had been a cop himself for 20 years in LA. I said, Dad, I m outside….Where? he said…you know where the light is, I said…Where? he said…. Open the blinds I said….after 5 minutes he finally opened the blinds….I turned off the spotlights and turned on the top and side side emergency lights….the whole side of the building was lit up red and blue. I said what do you think about that? he never answered….I said Dad! what do you think of my new car? he still was just looking at me….Finally he said….I got to go something is happening in the Parking lot….I think its the cops….I said DAD IT S ME!....he said yeah, I have to figure out whats going on here, talk to you later….I turned off the lights and left….
> 
> - moke


thats hilarious mike.


----------



## RichT

> 100% water saving option, very little upkeep. No valves or flaps. Retro refit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dad told the story of my Grandmother when water was piped into the house, that she was looking forward to it but she did not want that stinky toilet in her house.
> 
> - 987Ron


The problem these days with an outhouse is that the Sears Catalog is no longer published.


----------



## RichT

I knew about these new products a few months ago but it wasn't supposed to be made public yet. Toolguyd has the news out today:

https://toolguyd.com/new-festool-tools-accessories-2022/


----------



## EricFai

There always the good old tree, or what we learned in basic training dig a cat hole.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Took possession of the place today.

Wife worked me hard








!

She knows how to push. I can still work..

My Dawgs just came home


----------



## DevinT

> I hate those flappers on the toilets. They always seem to leak. The new Kohler toilets have a different system to flush now. So far it s better.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I like Toto. They test them at the factory by flushing small dogs.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> they should use cats,if you can flush a big hairy cat you know it s good !
> 
> - pottz


I laughed at both jokes!


----------



## pottz

> Took possession of the place today.
> 
> Wife worked me hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> She knows how to push. I can still work..
> 
> My Dawgs just came home
> 
> - Peteybadboy


congrats petey time to get the new life going. i dont care about the house so much but yeah gotta keeps us up to date as the shop goes back together.


----------



## pottz

if you dont see me much the next couple days it's because my son is here from texas,so i may be, pre occupied with more important people !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When my grandparents got water piped into the house Gpa said, "S&^t in the house! I'm not going to S&^t in the house!" He used the outhouse until the early 60s. The Grade A dairy (drinking milk, grade B makes cheese, ect.) rules changed to where an outhouse could not be with 100 +/- feet of a well that provided water to the cows. In his 80 he finally had to S&^t in the house! I couldn't believe he did not give in when it was -20 in the winter.

When he was a kid in Little Cove, Pennsylvania they had a bath every other week. They had to carry water half a mile in a bucket! Water was black by the time they got 13 kids cleaned


----------



## corelz125

Mine is nowhere as complicated as that thing splinter. This is what it looks like.


----------



## corelz125

I'll fight with the toilet instead of using an outhouse. I've used the porta johns at jobs in the winter and it's no fun. Then when its 95 degrees and humid might be even worse than the winter.


----------



## corelz125

You lied to us Pottz you said we meant everything to you.. Glad he finally came home for a visit.


----------



## bandit571

"If going to the bathroom involves at night…involves shoes and a flashlight…you might be a.."


----------



## pottz

> When my grandparents got water piped into the house Gpa said, "S&^t in the house! I m not going to S&^t in the house!" He used the outhouse until the early 60s. The Grade A dairy (drinking milk, grade B makes cheese, ect.) rules changed to where an outhouse could not be with 100 +/- feet of a well that provided water to the cows. In his 80 he finally had to S&^t in the house! I couldn t believe he did not give in when it was -20 in the winter.
> 
> When he was a kid in Little Cove, Pennsylvania they had a bath every other week. They had to carry water half a mile in a bucket! Water was black by the time they got 13 kids cleaned
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats where the term,dont throw out the baby with the bath water came from.the baby was always the last to bathe ! dad was always first !


----------



## pottz

> You lied to us Pottz you said we meant everything to you.. Glad he finally came home for a visit.
> 
> - corelz125


yes momma is very happy right now.ok gotta get back to the family,later dudes !


----------



## corelz125

Who has a dowel plate and uses it in here? What brand or shop made?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... The allure of the Dremels was strong. Saw the Dremel 200 kit for $49 and picked it up, but later put it back. That took a lot of will power. They aren t going anywhere, I can buy it anytime. I have more pressing things to buy. Also, probably worth gauging folks opinions here if anyone owns the 200 or recommends a better model (for fine work in metal, stone, and plastic)
> - DevinT


I assume that if you replaced the $49 kit my suggestion will probably be overboard, however, I'd be remiss not mentioning.

Have you considered the *Foredom Tools*? Like *Fe$tool*, not bargain basement, however, their versatility and accessories are superb. The thing I like about it is you can get a 1/4" bit holding handles as well as the standard *Dremel* bit holders. 

















Also has reverse capabilities.

The handles are more manoeuvrable than the *Dremel*


----------



## pottz

> Who has a dowel plate and uses it in here? What brand or shop made?
> 
> - corelz125


really,just buy some dowel bud.hey tell me what you need and ill send it.peace !


----------



## BurlyBob

Corelz, do you have a tap and die set. I saw a youtube where a guy ran a square strip thru a die with a cordless drill.
looked like a pretty slick way to make your own dowels.


----------



## moke

> ... The allure of the Dremels was strong. Saw the Dremel 200 kit for $49 and picked it up, but later put it back. That took a lot of will power. They aren t going anywhere, I can buy it anytime. I have more pressing things to buy. Also, probably worth gauging folks opinions here if anyone owns the 200 or recommends a better model (for fine work in metal, stone, and plastic)
> - DevinT
> 
> I assume that if you replaced the $49 kit my suggestion will probably be overboard, however, I d be remiss not mentioning.
> 
> Have you considered the *Foredom Tools*? Like *Fe$tool*, not bargain basement, however, their versatility and accessories are superb. The thing I like about it is you can get a 1/4" bit holding handles as well as the standard *Dremel* bit holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also has reverse capabilities.
> 
> The handles are more manoeuvrable than the *Dremel*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Are those festool prices? $1500?


----------



## pottz

kids on texas time,8:30 here 10:30 his time so tired and going to bed,so im stuck with you guys…...........i mean, god i love my time with you all ;-)


----------



## RichT

> kids on texas time,8:30 here 10:30 his time so tired and going to bed,so im stuck with you guys…...........i mean, god i love my time with you all ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Good luck. It seems like LJ lights out has already passed. I can forgive the east coast guys, but c'mon, it's early here in the west.


----------



## pottz

> kids on texas time,8:30 here 10:30 his time so tired and going to bed,so im stuck with you guys…...........i mean, god i love my time with you all ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Good luck. It seems like LJ lights out has already passed. I can forgive the east coast guys, but c mon, it s early here in the west.
> 
> - Rich


yeah im almost 62 the kids only 30 and he's done ! hell even with the time difference i still kick ass !. god man i remember back when i was in my twenties we'd leave work at 5pm and go to the bar,or bars until 2am go home and be at work again at 6am. i admit it would kill me now -lmao!!!! ******************** when we partied we partied.


----------



## RichT

> i remember back when i was in my twenties we d leave work at 5pm and go to the bar,or bars until 2am go home and be at work again at 6am.
> 
> - pottz


I actually closed Wolski's... more times than I can remember. Never bothered to get the bumper sticker though. That was back when if you got pulled over drunk, and hadn't hit anything, they just told you to get your butt home and off the road.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The winter I worked on the Republic, WA hospital I left for work at about 4 on Sunday afternoon. Depending on the roads and a buddy and the taverns in Wenatchee, I got to the hotel between midnight and 2 AM. Up at 6 to start my 4 10 hour days. Nothing but sleep on Monday night. The poker tournament on Tuesday night lasts from midnight to the wee hours of the morning. Work by 7 AM. Wednesday night was the pool tournament and the tavern closed at 2. Up to work early Thursday morning. After work, headed home and got over here about 10 or 11 depending on the roads.
Sleep late on Friday morning  Even young guys need some rest. Party with my bride on Friday or Saturday night. Start over on Sunday afternoon.

When some crews were finishing up we had a going away party with Duke, the hotel owner. He had hosted the poker tournaments. We bought him a Texas fifth. He drank about 3/4 of it by himself. About 3 or 4 AM the volunteer fire alarm when off. The station was across the street. It had been below 0 for weeks. Duke went to drive the fire engine on the icy roads! I couldn't believe he could walk, but he seemed sober and normal 

He was a WWII veteran. He told us he would take a shower or bath every day if he survived the war. They had been without water for about 6 months. They came to a river. They used the butts of their rifles to break through the ice to take a bath in the river!

I was working over there when our daughter was born. She was 2 weeks early. It was a Tuesday. I was going to stay home after I finished the week on Thursday. I headed home and everything was melting with Chinook winds. All the creeks had water running over the bridges. The gully washer on Blewett Pass washed half the highway away after I crossed it that afternoon! Definitely, a drive to remember )

I saw a few deer driving over at night. The tin benders from Bremerton wrecked 4 pickups that winter hitting deer.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin I bought a Dremel kit. Carved a bear with it. It came with a case and a lot of extras. Love it.










So yesterday we closed on the new home. Moved a few things in (mostly my bar contents!! Tired and cranky wife said we have to put up the accent wall (wall paper) so I dug into two storage units for a large level and straight edge.

p.s. don't stare at it too long.

I managed to get this done.










Done around 5pm. I said give me those water bottles. I cut the tops off to make two glasses. Got some ice and vodka to toast our new home and my latest work. I got "husband of the year points". I can still work, but not like I used to.

Pottz enjoy your family time


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: The fun is just beginning. Moving in can be a real trial. Rewarding in the long run.

Up and about limitedly today after therapy yesterday, Therapy exercises a breeze, the 1/2 mile walk did not seem to bad until nearly bedtime….Doing better this am. Never trust a therapist.

Exploring an inspiration from a vessel done by S. Gary Roberts in his book *Masterful Woodturning*. Vessel is based on the Egyptian screen patterns called *Mashrabeya*. Do not want to copy his piece but do something similar with the *Mashrabeya* type panels. Anyone every do any thing with *Mashrabeya* patterns or similar. Kind of reminds me the Japanese Kumiko. I am thinking using the small lathe for the pieces in the screen panels. May never do it but something to ponder.

later.


----------



## corelz125

I have die sets Bob. That is an idea. I guess the threaded on the dowel will hold more glue also. Not sure what I need but being able to make the right size dowel out of what I need when I need it isn't bad. There's one dowel plate on amazon for $55. I probably spent more than that on router bits that i'll use only once or never.


----------



## corelz125

I will never put up wall paper. Mainly because it's a nighmare to take down. Knowing my wife it would be up for about 4 years then I would be taking it off the wall.


----------



## corelz125

The local bar was so sure that its bartender was the strongest man around that they offered a standing $1000 bet.

The bartender would squeeze a lemon until all the juice ran into a glass, and hand the lemon to a patron.

Anyone who could squeeze one more drop of juice out would win the money.

Many people had tried over time (weight-lifters, longshoremen, etc.) but nobody could do it.

One day this scrawny little man came into the bar, wearing thick glasses and a polyester suit, and said in a tiny squeaky voice."I'd like to try the bet."

After the laughter had died down, the bartender said OK, grabbed a lemon, and squeezed away.

Then he handed the wrinkled remains of the rind to the little man.

But the crowd's laughter turned to total silence as the man clenched his fist around the lemon and six drops fell into the glass.

As the crowd cheered, the bartender paid the $1000, and asked the little man."What do you do for a living? Are you a lumberjack, a weight-lifter, what?"

The man replied, "I work for the IRS."


----------



## moke

Ron, I tore my knee up in college baseball. I had a Therapist that I'm pretty sure was a recreational Director at Auswitz…since then have had a quite a few. I really like the folks I have had recently….but they do push…


----------



## moke

Corelz--even in Iowa, we have pre- made dowels….are you looking to do exotic wood dowels?

Like the joke….probably true….

Petey…my first wife and I papered a bathroom….key phrase here being FIRST wife…..I learned two things, 
1. Divorces are expensive

2. Hire a good person to paper in the future.


----------



## BurlyBob

Petey, that bear is fantastic.


----------



## moke

> Petey, that bear is fantastic.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I agree Bob….it's very well done isn't it?

Just got done snow-blowing…..it's about 25 degrees and no wind, only 4 to 6 inches of powder….can't remember when it was this easy!!! Of course I do have about 10,000 square feet of concrete, so it takes awhile, but my fingers still function and I never wore a hat….NICE!!! If any of you "coasters" feel like you want to try it common over!


----------



## pottz

> I will never put up wall paper. Mainly because it s a nighmare to take down. Knowing my wife it would be up for about 4 years then I would be taking it off the wall.
> 
> - corelz125


no ive done about every home diy project there is except wall paper and i never intend to.lucky the wife and i dont like it anyway.


> The local bar was so sure that its bartender was the strongest man around that they offered a standing $1000 bet.
> 
> The bartender would squeeze a lemon until all the juice ran into a glass, and hand the lemon to a patron.
> 
> Anyone who could squeeze one more drop of juice out would win the money.
> 
> Many people had tried over time (weight-lifters, longshoremen, etc.) but nobody could do it.
> 
> One day this scrawny little man came into the bar, wearing thick glasses and a polyester suit, and said in a tiny squeaky voice."I'd like to try the bet."
> 
> After the laughter had died down, the bartender said OK, grabbed a lemon, and squeezed away.
> 
> Then he handed the wrinkled remains of the rind to the little man.
> 
> But the crowd's laughter turned to total silence as the man clenched his fist around the lemon and six drops fell into the glass.
> 
> As the crowd cheered, the bartender paid the $1000, and asked the little man."What do you do for a living? Are you a lumberjack, a weight-lifter, what?"
> 
> The man replied, "I work for the IRS."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> Petey, that bear is fantastic.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> I agree Bob….it s very well done isn t it?
> 
> Just got done snow-blowing…..it s about 25 degrees and no wind, only 4 to 6 inches of powder….can t remember when it was this easy!!! Of course I do have about 10,000 square feet of concrete, so it takes awhile, but my fingers still function and I never wore a hat….NICE!!! If any of you "coasters" feel like you want to try it common over!
> 
> - moke


and cheat you outta that fun.i wouldn't think of it.


----------



## 987Ron

Pass on the life experience of snow shoveling, blowing or anything else involved, except looking at a nice picture on a Christmas Card. 
84 out right now. Light breeze. Both Umbrellas up on the patio. Been out there with a big glass of iced tea watching the golfers go by.

Last snow I saw was probably over 25 years ago. Not sure. I guess we do mow grass more than you, no fun there either.


----------



## moke

This builds character! I hate to deny you of it but ok….


----------



## corelz125

On this coast Mike we got a nice coating of ice this morning. Warmed up a little now to melt it but it's gonna drop again tonight so what ever doesn't dry will freeze. My main source for dowels is home depot so not much of a selection. Most of the time I can't make it to a lumberyard to see if tyhey have what I need.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The local bar was so sure that its bartender was the strongest man around that they offered a standing $1000 bet.
> 
> The bartender would squeeze a lemon until all the juice ran into a glass, and hand the lemon to a patron.
> 
> Anyone who could squeeze one more drop of juice out would win the money.
> 
> Many people had tried over time (weight-lifters, longshoremen, etc.) but nobody could do it.
> 
> One day this scrawny little man came into the bar, wearing thick glasses and a polyester suit, and said in a tiny squeaky voice."I'd like to try the bet."
> 
> After the laughter had died down, the bartender said OK, grabbed a lemon, and squeezed away.
> 
> Then he handed the wrinkled remains of the rind to the little man.
> 
> But the crowd's laughter turned to total silence as the man clenched his fist around the lemon and six drops fell into the glass.
> 
> As the crowd cheered, the bartender paid the $1000, and asked the little man."What do you do for a living? Are you a lumberjack, a weight-lifter, what?"
> 
> The man replied, "I work for the IRS."
> 
> - corelz125


LOL

I did a service call for a lady who insisted she did not have to pay sales tax since she was paying cash. I finally told her I did not care if she paid the dollar or 2, but I have to report it and pay the state. She had a landscaping contractor doing a $40K job all cash. She said they know I work for the government but they don't know I work for the IRS! )) A neighbor that owned an auto repair shop could not finance a house they wanted to buy. Being self-employed his income was verified with his 1040 forms. Too many cash sales )))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I have die sets Bob. That is an idea. I guess the threaded on the dowel will hold more glue also. Not sure what I need but being able to make the right size dowel out of what I need when I need it isn t bad. There s one dowel plate on amazon for $55. I probably spent more than that on router bits that i ll use only once or never.
> 
> - corelz125


I have both a metric and imperial set imbeded into my benchtop… bucket(s) of ********************… For hidden dowels, the bought ones should suffice and for those accentuated times when you want a colour contrast, short pieces on a lathe is no issue (or on the drill press and sandpaper)... after all, the timber needs to be prepared for those plates.


----------



## corelz125

Don't own a lathe Duck but do have a drill press.


----------



## robscastle

Duck is about, but he has a crook wing so he is flying in circles at the moment!

In fact I just thought of it, he might be circling some of those indian escort joints I see on the pulse page every now and again !!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks guys for the bear complements.

New thing

In reach storage.










IN REACH DOWN


----------



## Peteybadboy

iT IS expensive, but gets us off a ladder. 
They hold 600 lbs of material.

I will update as I use them.

My new shop starting


----------



## pottz

> iT IS expensive, but gets us off a ladder.
> They hold 600 lbs of material.
> 
> I will update as I use them.
> 
> My new shop starting
> 
> - Peteybadboy


how expensive,talk to me petey,i might be interested.


----------



## pottz

> Duck is about, but he has a crook wing so he is flying in circles at the moment!
> 
> In fact I just thought of it, he might be circling some of those indian escort joints I see on the pulse page every now and again !!!
> 
> - robscastle


might be ? hell i think he lives their part time-lol.


----------



## moke

You think he is wearing that house coat there too?

Petey-that thing is cool….


----------



## pottz

> You think he is wearing that house coat there too?
> 
> Petey-that thing is cool….
> 
> - moke


oh hell ya,thats the ducks signature ensemble mike.you dont mess with that !


----------



## corelz125

> You think he is wearing that house coat there too?
> 
> Petey-that thing is cool….
> 
> - moke


I dont want to think about whats under or not under that thing


----------



## corelz125

Pottz send me 100 bd ft of lumber I'll build you a metal rack and send a chain fall with it


----------



## 987Ron

When I was a young man I tried to date a Osage Indian Girl. But it never happened she always had reservations.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck is about, but he has a crook wing so he is flying in circles at the moment!
> 
> In fact I just thought of it, he might be circling some of those indian escort joints I see on the pulse page every now and again !!!
> 
> - robscastle


It's not the circling that's an issue… it's those expensive stop overs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When I was a young man I tried to date a Osage Indian Girl. But it never happened she always had reservations.
> 
> - 987Ron


SWMBO's gg gma didn't have any reservations. SWMBO is 1/16 Cherokee.


----------



## pottz

> When I was a young man I tried to date a Osage Indian Girl. But it never happened she always had reservations.
> 
> - 987Ron


*LMAFAO !!!!!*


----------



## pottz

my son is part native american indian yet he wont acknowledge it. i love native american culture, art, and religion!!! i wish he would too.hell their the only "real" americans !


----------



## moke

> my son is part native american indian yet he wont acknowledge it. i love native american culture, art, and religion!!! i wish he would too.hell their the only "real" americans !
> 
> - pottz


Around here 1/16 Mesqukee Indian gets you 1200.00 a month from their casino…..



> You think he is wearing that house coat there too?
> 
> Petey-that thing is cool….
> 
> - moke
> 
> I dont want to think about whats under or not under that thing
> 
> - corelz125


 Corelz-that might hurt the Duck…..that is where he keeps his Quackers


----------



## RichT

> Duck is about, but he has a crook wing so he is flying in circles at the moment!
> 
> In fact I just thought of it, he might be circling some of those indian escort joints I see on the pulse page every now and again !!!
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> might be ? hell i think he lives their part time-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I just hope he doesn't do anything he's sari for.


----------



## corelz125

Nothing but the sound of crickets chirping in here for a Friday night.


----------



## pottz

> Nothing but the sound of crickets chirping in here for a Friday night.
> 
> - corelz125


Ii dont hear "anything" !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz 2600 installed. No ladder, that is a big deal to me. Remote controlled.

3am and coffee, pack the truck and bring over some stuff.

One dawg is up w me, as he always is, stuffed between the arm of my chair and my leg.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and breakfast done. Coffee. Slightly cooler today 71 but sunny and nice. Wife and daughter moved all the porch, patio plants out of the house to their outside places. The big Staghorn Fern is out of the garage and in its place hanging from the Camphor Tree in the back yard. Did not have to participate, rehab has its good side.

Later…


----------



## DevinT

My heart goes out to those in Ukraine right now.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I am all ready for the spring mowing season










*LMAO :<)))))))*


----------



## pottz

> Pottz 2600 installed. No ladder, that is a big deal to me. Remote controlled.
> 
> 3am and coffee, pack the truck and bring over some stuff.
> 
> One dawg is up w me, as he always is, stuffed between the arm of my chair and my leg.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


not cheap but as we get older probably a good investment.


----------



## pottz

My heart goes out to those in Ukraine right now.

- DevinT
[/QUOTE]
+1


----------



## controlfreak

I really admire how the Ukraine people are standing to defend their country. I am increasingly thinking that Putin is mentally ill.


----------



## moke

> I really admire how the Ukraine people are standing to defend their country. I am increasingly thinking that Putin is mentally ill.
> 
> - controlfreak


I think we all think that….but I saw a journalist on a blog, that says that Putin has a 70% approval rating in Russia. The populous agrees that the Ukraine should be part of Russia….of course not the Ukrainian populous. The Ukraine is very very rich in minerals and has a couple of good ports …..THAT is what Putin wants.

I was in Hungary ten years ago. We had a driver, and the ladies were buying some stuff…..we were just standing there…..it was obvious that the girls were going to be hours….so I asked the driver to take me to burger king and I'd buy. He agreed and while we were enroute, we drove past some sort of demonstration going on in front of city hall….it was big!.....I asked him what that was all about and he said that they had 1/3 of their lands taken from them….I said after WW2? Yes he said…I said my god man, that was 70 years ago…..and he just looked at me and said yes….I said, aren't you over by now? He repeated…they took a 1/3 of our lands….
I guess Putin is not over it yet either…


----------



## moke

Sorry guys, I was at a sports bar for the Hawkeye game, last night. I do think we have been way down in Posts the last few weeks….I try to stimulate some conversation, but I am sure you are tired of hearing from me all the time…


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, my mother escaped East Germany in 1948. It was 44 years before she could return to visit her family. I finally got to visit Germany after I retired from the Prison. Some of the family there still believe life was better under communism. Where we visited I could see the way life was in those days. Some of the family were living in apartment complexs build by Eric Honecker. 6 stories and solid concrete 12" thick walls. That includes the floor, ceiling and every interior. A cemetery in the town square where my cousin lived the head stones had red starts. My cousin told me no one takes care of those graves. The town my mother grew up in no longer exists. It sat above a huge coal deposit that became and vast open pit coal mine. It is now being turned to a huge lake which may become a resort area.

My mother and aunt never had a good thing to say about the Russians.


----------



## moke

In Budapest, the streets are lined with those 6 story concrete buildings….each one looks just like the last one, except they have painted them different colors…bright yellow, red, on and on. Out driver/ translator, who graduated from West Virginia U. was very proud of his country. They were the friendliest, had the prettiest women, cleanest streets….etc almost as if he was told to say that. In reality, the people very much kept to themselves…..head down while they walked, no one said hi, or nodded….I have told this story before on here, but I had a very wealthy friend we traveled with and he hired security to protect us…( he was worried about us being kidnapped) They have a "miracle mile" of shops….yes that is what they called it too! They were stores like Oakley and ray ban sunglasses, furriers, jewelry stores…etc. When you entered these stores, there were armed security at the door that would unlock the door and let you in, then lock it behind you. Our security were licensed in several countries, including Hungary, but did not like that practice. One of them would stand beside the security guard at the door….and there was not any conversation going there. It was obvious to me that this was formerly a communist country. The only place that the people were friendly was at the facilities for soaking in the mineral waters, and even there, they were sort of stand off ish…..I had been told that Buda and Pest ( they are two different cities) were beautiful….I suppose, in a gray-brick, concrete sort of way.

I tried to enter East Berlin in 1981….I was denied. My GG grandparents had started a brick factory along some river in east Berlin that even my Grandfather had worked in….in Jan 1914, my Grandfather deserted the German Military to come to America. He took his parents and 13 others from our Family, including my dad who was 14 months. I wanted to take photos of the brick factory, which was still operational with some of my distant relatives…. I was denied…. I was told that I was not of the character of what they wanted in East Germany, because my Grandpa was a deserter. And they knew this in about 5 minutes from me handing them my passport. My cousin, who had tried before told me they just didn't want any photos being taken, which I told them them up front…..


----------



## pottz

has anyone heard from gunny.i wonder how his wifes family is doing.hopefully staying safe.is just so sad what putin is doing to people that did nothing to provoke a fight.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I really admire how the Ukraine people are standing to defend their country. I am increasingly thinking that Putin is mentally ill.
> 
> - controlfreak


After studying psychology to find a way to get the chity to consider facts about propane, fire, and structural code violations, plus idiots who replaced knowledgeable and experienced project managers after the 1980 recession, I have concluded most in a position of authority are ;(( They don't care how many people they injure and extinguish ;(( Greed, narcissism, and groupthink are the primary motivators ;(( Groupthink was the cause of the Bay of Pigs and Challenger blowing up.

*Mike* Speaking of keeping it going, SWMBO wanted to stop at a courthouse in Louisiana or Alabama in a small town to do a bit of genealogy research. We checked their hours online. I dropped her off and went to park the fifth wheel a couple of blocks away. Before I got it parked she called because they were closed that day; Jefferson Davis' birthday.

My German ancestors were the first settlers on the land a few miles outside of Philadelphia. )

The Progressives here are setting us up like Hungary. I was at a store with at least 3 guards the other day. One was open carry. Hopefully, the rest of the country can contain them to the Left Coast and restore civility.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> has anyone heard from gunny.i wonder how his wifes family is doing.hopefully staying safe.is just so sad what putin is doing to people that did nothing to provoke a fight.
> 
> - pottz


Definitely, a stressful time I am sure. The last 75 years of peace in Europe are unprecedented in historical records. Imperialism and empire-building are top priorities for Russia and China ;((


----------



## moke

> has anyone heard from gunny.i wonder how his wifes family is doing.hopefully staying safe.is just so sad what putin is doing to people that did nothing to provoke a fight.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Definitely, a stressful time I am sure. The last 75 years of peace in Europe are unprecedented in historical records. Imperialism and empire-building are top priorities for Russia and China ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


 I think that is a great to put it Bob!

I have been doing a lot of research lately on the taking down of the Southern Civil War statues…..it is interesting…There is room for blame on both sides!...


----------



## northwoodsman

Moke - I was in Hungary for a few weeks in 1996. Budapest was much the same way back then. We flew in and out of Budapest and spent one day there as tourists. Our interpreters were from there so they gave us the grand tour. We were based about 30 km north along the Danube river in a smaller city called Vac. I was on the advance team setting up for the Habitat for Humanity Jimmy Carter Work Project. We felt that Vac was very safe because we were hanging out and working with the locals all day and all night for the first week. We received a very warm reception from the locals. They would cook for us, bring us snacks, provide rides around town, etc. There were 10 or so in our group from Dallas. Then week 2 when the Carters and Fullers (HfH founders) arrived the security was pretty tight. Our biggest challenge was learning the metric system and not having power tools. We built 5 houses in one week and we had to share one circular saw. By the end of the first day it only had half the carbide teeth remaining and we had no spare. The wood was so dry that if a wall were to fall over all of the nails would have just popped right out. They were just there to hold it together until it was covered with wire and plaster. It was a great time. I'll never forget the great people of Vac, Hungary. The following summer two of our interpreters came to Dallas and lived with me for 2 months during there summer college break.


----------



## EricFai

Yes, I saw that the Ukrainian people are putting up a battle for the capital. That is wonderful, I pray that they defend the city to no end and send the Russian troops running. Yes Russia has a powerful military, but as all there is a weak link which can be broken.

Just pray that this does not last long.


----------



## moke

> Moke - I was in Hungary for a few weeks in 1996. Budapest was much the same way back then. We flew in and out of Budapest and spent one day there as tourists. Our interpreters were from there so they gave us the grand tour. We were based about 30 km north along the Danube river in a smaller city called Vac. I was on the advance team setting up for the Habitat for Humanity Jimmy Carter Work Project. We felt that Vac was very safe because we were hanging out and working with the locals all day and all night for the first week. We received a very warm reception from the locals. They would cook for us, bring us snacks, provide rides around town, etc. There were 10 or so in our group from Dallas. Then week 2 when the Carters and Fullers (HfH founders) arrived the security was pretty tight. Our biggest challenge was learning the metric system and not having power tools. We built 5 houses in one week and we had to share one circular saw. By the end of the first day it only had half the carbide teeth remaining and we had no spare. The wood was so dry that if a wall were to fall over all of the nails would have just popped right out. They were just there to hold it together until it was covered with wire and plaster. It was a great time. I ll never forget the great people of Vac, Hungary. The following summer two of our interpreters came to Dallas and lived with me for 2 months during there summer college break.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Maybe in Budapest, we were seen as rich Americans….but no one went out of there way to be kind to us or even speak to us….The driver was a great kid though and very much enjoyed being around him…..
The hotel we stayed in had a "dignitary'" wing . The Defense minister from Kazakhstan was there. His protection people were not what you would consider covert. They had Automatic weapons and made no attempt to hide them. One of our Security detail obviously knew one of them…..there were some nasty staring going on….it was obvious. That guy was gone in a hour from our detail….I don't know to this day what happened or who pulled his plug….but for a minute there, I was concerned. I tried to move us off to one side, and the other security people tried to keep us together…I think the hotel was called the four seasons….it was very close to the bridge with the Lion sculptures.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Plus, another on Ukraine fight. We need to get them supplies and support if they keep this up. (Unified NATO if necessary). Yes I am saying that.

Dog tired. First load moved into the new house was at 530 am. Finished at 330 pm. Real good friends showed up to help. They were a big help. Tomorrow is another day of moving. I hear friends will show up as well. I must be doing something right to get this support. We move the wine and (Drink some) tomorrow afternoon.

Duck/Pottz Festools are in the new shop!

The bench and big stuff is weeks out, need to rent a trailer and truck for that. One friend ran a global company, he was in the trenches with me today. They are all good people.

Happy to have good friends.

Moke your experience in that part of the world is good to hear.

Where is gunny? Yes I noticed

Ok I will be asleep in a couple of hours.


----------



## corelz125

I dont think Putin is mentally ill just thinks he can do what he wants. All the talks of warning him not to invade Ukraine just made him want to do it even more. I would like to know how they got to the 70% approval rating.


----------



## splintergroup

Funny how he was "elected" by something like 97%
Falling in the polls, not a good sign 8^)

Must be quaking in his boots after going "toe to toe" w/Biden. I know the aroma of soiled diapers would make me want to leave….


----------



## moke

> Funny how he was "elected" by something like 97%
> Falling in the polls, not a good sign 8^)
> 
> Must be quaking in his boots after going "toe to toe" w/Biden. I know the aroma of soiled diapers would make me want to leave….
> 
> - splintergroup


It was said it was the old school Russians that supported him…the college kids do not…of course they may end up in some sort of Gulag! But I have heard he has wide spread support many times now.


----------



## pottz

> Plus, another on Ukraine fight. We need to get them supplies and support if they keep this up. (Unified NATO if necessary). Yes I am saying that.
> 
> Dog tired. First load moved into the new house was at 530 am. Finished at 330 pm. Real good friends showed up to help. They were a big help. Tomorrow is another day of moving. I hear friends will show up as well. I must be doing something right to get this support. We move the wine and (Drink some) tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Duck/Pottz Festools are in the new shop!
> 
> The bench and big stuff is weeks out, need to rent a trailer and truck for that. One friend ran a global company, he was in the trenches with me today. They are all good people.
> 
> Happy to have good friends.
> 
> Moke your experience in that part of the world is good to hear.
> 
> Where is gunny? Yes I noticed
> 
> Ok I will be asleep in a couple of hours.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


sounds good petey.the shop will come and that will be the icing on the move cake.


----------



## pottz

> Funny how he was "elected" by something like 97%
> Falling in the polls, not a good sign 8^)
> 
> Must be quaking in his boots after going "toe to toe" w/Biden. I know the aroma of soiled diapers would make me want to leave….
> 
> - splintergroup


LMAO i dont think id put much faith in any russian poll,or election.


----------



## pottz

went to my wood supplier today to get some baltic birch and melamine.the BB was 117.00 a 4×8 sheet and melamine 4×8 was 53.00. with the russian invasion i can see the BB going even higher and harder to get.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> has anyone heard from gunny.i wonder how his wifes family is doing.hopefully staying safe.is just so sad what putin is doing to people that did nothing to provoke a fight.
> - pottz
> 
> Definitely, a stressful time I am sure. The last 75 years of peace in Europe are unprecedented in historical records. Imperialism and empire-building are top priorities for Russia and China ;((
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I think that is a great to put it Bob!
> I have been doing a lot of research lately on the taking down of the Southern Civil War statues…..it is interesting…There is room for blame on both sides!...
> - moke


A friend's favorite saying is, "Why does every generation have to learn the hard way?" Suppose that is why history is a vicious cycle repeating itself over and over ;((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

All very reminiscent of Hungary 1956… blame the Russians for my western presence.



> .....I had been told that Buda and Pest ( they are two different cities) were beautiful….
> - moke


I was born in Budapest… Bet no one would have guessed on the Pest side.


----------



## pottz

> All very reminiscent of Hungary 1956… blame the Russians for my western presence.
> 
> .....I had been told that Buda and Pest ( they are two different cities) were beautiful….
> - moke
> 
> I was born in Budapest… Bet no one would have guessed on the Pest side.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


awwwww duckie,your no pest,your the best ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> All very reminiscent of Hungary 1956… blame the Russians for my western presence.
> 
> .....I had been told that Buda and Pest ( they are two different cities) were beautiful….
> - moke
> 
> I was born in Budapest… Bet no one would have guessed on the Pest side.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> awwwww duckie,your no pest,your the best ;-)
> 
> - pottz


How about the best pest )))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> All very reminiscent of Hungary 1956… blame the Russians for my western presence.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


How did you escape from behind the Iron Curtain? I was reading about the world in Weekly Reader in 1956.


----------



## pottz

> All very reminiscent of Hungary 1956… blame the Russians for my western presence.
> 
> .....I had been told that Buda and Pest ( they are two different cities) were beautiful….
> - moke
> 
> I was born in Budapest… Bet no one would have guessed on the Pest side.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> awwwww duckie,your no pest,your the best ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> How about the best pest )))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


lol-you said it bob.


----------



## moke

> All very reminiscent of Hungary 1956… blame the Russians for my western presence.
> 
> .....I had been told that Buda and Pest ( they are two different cities) were beautiful….
> - moke
> 
> I was born in Budapest… Bet no one would have guessed on the Pest side.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Did the Misses tell u that? Pretty sure that yours and mine are related…...


----------



## moke

> has anyone heard from gunny.i wonder how his wifes family is doing.hopefully staying safe.is just so sad what putin is doing to people that did nothing to provoke a fight.
> - pottz
> 
> Definitely, a stressful time I am sure. The last 75 years of peace in Europe are unprecedented in historical records. Imperialism and empire-building are top priorities for Russia and China ;((
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> I have been doing a lot of research lately on the taking down of the Southern Civil War statues…..it is interesting…There is room for blame on both sides!...
> - moke
> 
> I think that is a great to put it Bob!
> 
> A friend s favorite saying is, "Why does every generation have to learn the hard way?" Suppose that is why history is a vicious cycle repeating itself over and over ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That is the very truth….good observation!


----------



## pottz

> has anyone heard from gunny.i wonder how his wifes family is doing.hopefully staying safe.is just so sad what putin is doing to people that did nothing to provoke a fight.
> - pottz
> 
> Definitely, a stressful time I am sure. The last 75 years of peace in Europe are unprecedented in historical records. Imperialism and empire-building are top priorities for Russia and China ;((
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> I have been doing a lot of research lately on the taking down of the Southern Civil War statues…..it is interesting…There is room for blame on both sides!...
> - moke
> 
> I think that is a great to put it Bob!
> 
> A friend s favorite saying is, "Why does every generation have to learn the hard way?" Suppose that is why history is a vicious cycle repeating itself over and over ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That is the very truth….good observation!
> 
> - moke


+1 just like putin is doing now.he wasn't good at history i guess.he needs to suffer a horrible demise like he's forcing on so many innocent people.may God help the ukrainian people.


----------



## moke

The Civil War Statue thing is not all the fault of the "take em down crowd". Most of it is, but the statues are not being take care of. According to the Civil War magazine, there are two types of statues…..ones that were made in the southern states and others that were made in Italy. The Italian ones are holding up, but the ones actually made here in the States are dyeing fast. Once they get to a certain point they actually look like a deflated balloon. However the ones that are being taken down, aren't necessarily all made here. Most of the ones being taken down are being lobbied to be taken down by a couple of National groups. They get folks with a similar mindset, and lobby the local city council. So they are being influenced by outside folks but making the decisions for themselves. The statues could have been saved by a series of maintenance procedures which were never done. A good majority of the statues are just for the average soldier, not the generals. There are extreme circumstances where they want to take down statues of Jefferson and Grant or whomever, a lot of those have not been successful. 
You are right Bob, this is a different world. I am not sure that past generations wanted to eradicate History. The big argument is, hey there are no statues of Hitler. We just don't want to celebrate bad guys, then they go after the man the drafted the Constitution. Who knows….it happened….does wiping out their celebration of their effort, change history?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> All very reminiscent of Hungary 1956… blame the Russians for my western presence.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> How did you escape from behind the Iron Curtain? I was reading about the world in Weekly Reader in 1956.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The old man was a freedom fighter. Immediately after the "cease fire", an uniform came to collect his machine gun… the old man lifter it off the coat rack, "cut" the guy in two in front of me (and *yazall* wonder why I'm crazy) and told me to tell mum he had to go… actually I was a meter or two next to the guy… the old man must have been a reasonable shot as even close up, the uniform was dead and I wasn't hit. Mum and I followed and escaped across the border about a week later… with 5 other male escapees. 
Long story about being chased by tanks and shot at by border patrols… first time this 8 years old got drunk when we hit *Austria* across the border.


----------



## pottz

duck i think if most americans had that experience we would have less cry babies that bitch about stupid ******************** and appreciate the great life we live in this country.too many here think their owed something.maybe go out and do something !


----------



## moke

> duck i think if most americans had that experience we would have less cry babies that bitch about stupid ******************** and appreciate the great life we live in this country.too many here think their owed something.maybe go out and do something !
> 
> - pottz


Amen!


----------



## moke

Duck, what happened to ur Dad?


----------



## corelz125

> Duck, what happened to ur Dad?
> 
> - moke


He started working on a fern farm.


----------



## corelz125

This cancel culture is a small group working it's way all over the country. Most kids don't want the Disney version of history, They want actual facts. Just the high pitched squeaky wheels are getting there way.


----------



## corelz125

Mike you find the Kraken rum yet?


----------



## corelz125

Maybe Gunny is putting the band back together to head over and provide a little support.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck, what happened to ur Dad?
> 
> - moke


He was much like your FIL No love lost between us… at least not while he was still alive… while I never appreciated it, nowdays I somehow manage to understand why he was like that. Very old school, total disciplinarian… hated smarts but insisted I got educated… when he said 2+2=3, *Einstein* couldn't convince him different… got retrenched due to injury inflicted by incompetent co-workers… couldn't handle the humiliation, took to drink (made me look like a *rechabite*), one night decided to dose himself in petrol and lit a match.


----------



## controlfreak

> I dont think Putin is mentally ill just thinks he can do what he wants. All the talks of warning him not to invade Ukraine just made him want to do it even more. I would like to know how they got to the 70% approval rating.
> 
> - corelz125


He has just announced that he is putting his Nuclear forces on "high alert". Mentally ill I tell ya! I hope the whole world stands up to this stooge. Let his people cut him into little pieces.


----------



## 987Ron

Do not forget Putin has a very big Ego to feed. Remember all the shirtless pictures while on horseback, hunting etc.

People in power seem to lose their morality and common sense.


----------



## corelz125

Well he fits the bill of being an egotistical maniac


----------



## corelz125

A woman brought a very limp duck into a veterinary surgeon. As she laid her pet on the table, the vet pulled out his stethoscope and listened to the bird's chest.

After a moment or two, the vet shook his head and sadly said, "I'm sorry, your duck, Cuddles, has passed away."

The distressed woman wailed, "Are you sure?"

"Yes, I am sure. Your duck is dead," replied the vet.."

How can you be so sure?" she protested. "I mean you haven't done any testing on him or anything. He might just be in a coma or something."

The vet rolled his eyes, turned around and left the room. He returned a few minutes later with a black Labrador Retriever.

As the duck's owner looked on in amazement, the dog stood on his hind legs, put his front paws on the examination table and sniffed the duck from top to bottom. He then looked up at the vet with sad eyes and shook his head.

The vet patted the dog on the head and took it out of the room. A few minutes later he returned with a cat.

The cat jumped on the table and also delicately sniffed the bird from head to foot. The cat sat back on its haunches, shook its head, meowed softly and strolled out of the room.

The vet looked at the woman and said, "I'm sorry, but as I said, this is most definitely, 100% certifiably, a dead duck."

The vet turned to his computer terminal, hit a few keys and produced a bill, which he handed to the woman..

The duck's owner, still in shock, took the bill. "$150!" she cried, "$150 just to tell me my duck is dead!"

The vet shrugged, "I'm sorry. If you had just taken my word for it, the bill would have been $20, but with the Lab Report and the Cat Scan, it's now $150


----------



## moke

That's a cheap bill Corelz…the Duck lady should be happy with that…

Duckie, Sorry about your Dad….I am sure he still loved you in his own way…..My wife and I have numerous arguments about my FIL…she loves him and he her…..he is just an ^%(*%$$t to everyone else!

I had very good and loving parents. I was just to ignorant to recognize it. I thought they were just hillbilly's put on this earth to embarrass me. Regret is now my middle name.

Lord Petey, Speaking of that, I wish I could find my Dads Gertsner box….I have so many little cubby holes where I hide stuff so it doesn't look like I have as much crap as I do! I have 4 buildings including the house.


----------



## pottz

> A woman brought a very limp duck into a veterinary surgeon. As she laid her pet on the table, the vet pulled out his stethoscope and listened to the bird's chest.
> 
> After a moment or two, the vet shook his head and sadly said, "I'm sorry, your duck, Cuddles, has passed away."
> 
> The distressed woman wailed, "Are you sure?"
> 
> "Yes, I am sure. Your duck is dead," replied the vet.."
> 
> How can you be so sure?" she protested. "I mean you haven't done any testing on him or anything. He might just be in a coma or something."
> 
> The vet rolled his eyes, turned around and left the room. He returned a few minutes later with a black Labrador Retriever.
> 
> As the duck's owner looked on in amazement, the dog stood on his hind legs, put his front paws on the examination table and sniffed the duck from top to bottom. He then looked up at the vet with sad eyes and shook his head.
> 
> The vet patted the dog on the head and took it out of the room. A few minutes later he returned with a cat.
> 
> The cat jumped on the table and also delicately sniffed the bird from head to foot. The cat sat back on its haunches, shook its head, meowed softly and strolled out of the room.
> 
> The vet looked at the woman and said, "I'm sorry, but as I said, this is most definitely, 100% certifiably, a dead duck."
> 
> The vet turned to his computer terminal, hit a few keys and produced a bill, which he handed to the woman..
> 
> The duck's owner, still in shock, took the bill. "$150!" she cried, "$150 just to tell me my duck is dead!"
> 
> The vet shrugged, "I'm sorry. If you had just taken my word for it, the bill would have been $20, but with the Lab Report and the Cat Scan, it's now $150
> 
> - corelz125


thats great.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> A woman brought a very limp duck into a veterinary surgeon. As she laid her pet on the table, the vet pulled out his stethoscope and listened to the bird's chest.
> 
> After a moment or two, the vet shook his head and sadly said, "I'm sorry, your duck, Cuddles, has passed away."
> 
> The distressed woman wailed, "Are you sure?"
> 
> "Yes, I am sure. Your duck is dead," replied the vet.."
> 
> How can you be so sure?" she protested. "I mean you haven't done any testing on him or anything. He might just be in a coma or something."
> 
> The vet rolled his eyes, turned around and left the room. He returned a few minutes later with a black Labrador Retriever.
> 
> As the duck's owner looked on in amazement, the dog stood on his hind legs, put his front paws on the examination table and sniffed the duck from top to bottom. He then looked up at the vet with sad eyes and shook his head.
> 
> The vet patted the dog on the head and took it out of the room. A few minutes later he returned with a cat.
> 
> The cat jumped on the table and also delicately sniffed the bird from head to foot. The cat sat back on its haunches, shook its head, meowed softly and strolled out of the room.
> 
> The vet looked at the woman and said, "I'm sorry, but as I said, this is most definitely, 100% certifiably, a dead duck."
> 
> The vet turned to his computer terminal, hit a few keys and produced a bill, which he handed to the woman..
> 
> The duck's owner, still in shock, took the bill. "$150!" she cried, "$150 just to tell me my duck is dead!"
> 
> The vet shrugged, "I'm sorry. If you had just taken my word for it, the bill would have been $20, but with the Lab Report and the Cat Scan, it's now $150
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> thats great.
> 
> - pottz


i think she gave the duck to much wine ? :<)))))


----------



## moke

Hey GR8…the Duck claims he's cutting back….he wants a new ryobi mower that 's about to come out….he's cut back to two Cask's a day…..however much a Cask is…


----------



## pottz

> Hey GR8…the Duck claims he s cutting back….he wants a new ryobi mower that s about to come out….he s cut back to two Cask s a day…..however much a Cask is…
> 
> - moke


most of the box wines are equal to 3 750ml bottles,so thats 6 bottles a day !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The vet shrugged, "I'm sorry. If you had just taken my word for it, the bill would have been $20, but with the Lab Report and the Cat Scan, it's now $150

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

deleted


----------



## moke

Bob…As much as I respect you, I think that is dangerously close to being …. Too political…...there are people here that are on both sides of the political spectrum….someone will fire back….or be hurt.

On the other hand…I have the Kreg jig 4 and 5…is it worth getting the new one?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One minute left, so I deleted it. I will say anyone supporting the invasion should be exposed.


----------



## pottz

> Bob…As much as I respect you, I think that is dangerously close to being …. Too political…...there are people here that are on both sides of the political spectrum….someone will fire back….or be hurt.
> 
> On the other hand…I have the Kreg jig 4 and 5…is it worth getting the new one?
> 
> - moke


as far as the kreg system i only use it for making cabinet frames,other than that rarely.


----------



## splintergroup

I've never had or tried the Kreg's (just pocket hole joints right?).

Given I have biscuits and a domino, hadn't felt the need since there tools feel neglected as they are not often used. I'd feel like a joint-tool hoarder if I brought home another stray 8^)


----------



## moke

> One minute left, so I deleted it. I will say anyone supporting the invasion should be exposed.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thank you very much Bob…I have a ton of respect for you!


----------



## moke

> I ve never had or tried the Kreg s (just pocket hole joints right?).
> 
> Given I have biscuits and a domino, hadn t felt the need since there tools feel neglected as they are not often used. I d feel like a joint-tool hoarder if I brought home another stray 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


I am not in the class of woodworker that I have felt I could justify that much for a domino. And I am building face frames right now….


----------



## robscastle

I will stick with my 4 just spent a few $ on a micro jig adapter only hope it stops raining soon so I can go outside and use it.
Tried to pump water out of my driveway yesterday with a little Rule bilge pump but it keep getting blocked with small grass particles so that failed.

Got soaking wet though, so a free bath/shower, having no income I enjoy freebies

Broke another nail though! god damn metrosexual is now almost normal, may as well cancel my pedo visit!


----------



## pottz

> I will stick with my 4 just spent a few $ on a micro jig adapter only hope it stops raining soon so I can go outside and use it.
> Tried to pump water out of my driveway yesterday with a little Rule bilge pump but it keep getting blocked with small grass particles so that failed.
> 
> Got soaking wet though, so a free bath/shower, having no income I enjoy freebies
> 
> Broke another nail though! god damn metrosexual is now almost normal, may as well cancel my pedo visit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


how many times has the duck told you,trim those nails rob!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One minute left, so I deleted it. I will say anyone supporting the invasion should be exposed.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Thank you very much Bob…I have a ton of respect for you!
> 
> - moke


U R welcome.

What improvements do they make to the latest models of Kreg jigs?


----------



## moke

Well the one I have, is the 4, I think it requires adjustment for clamping by reaching around the board, then the 5, you can clamp and make adjustments from behind, where you are going to drill from. The new one, not sure what it is called is self adjusting and you can do it all from behind it also….I guess the new one is nicer, but I have the older one…
and I don't know any different. If there was a huge difference though…..


----------



## bandit571

See these blue things on my bench?









$10 will get you a set of 4 bench dogs from Kreg. 









They fit in a 3/4" hole…


----------



## moke

> See these blue things on my bench?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10 will get you a set of 4 bench dogs from Kreg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit in a 3/4" hole…
> 
> - bandit571


Kreg Dogs/stops I have some….I like them


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> On the other hand…I have the Kreg jig 4 and 5…is it worth getting the new one?
> - moke


You have the *K5* so my recommendation is to refrain and use the shekels as a deposit for a *Domino*... sell the *K4* and but an extra domino for the price.

I have the *K5* too… but I also have a *Domino* so I might just take the plunge… that auto adjust seems neat.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I am not in the class of woodworker that I have felt I could justify that much for a domino. And I am building face frames right now….
> - moke


Anyone that owns one piece of timber… allbeit a 2" length of 1/8" dowel has the justification for owning a *Domino*... How can you hide behind your *Fe$tool* tower from SWMBO to sip your vino without expanding your *'tainer* foundation. You can't rely on your *Ryobi* alliegance forever. 
The money I saved you in buying that drill can bolster your *Domino* deposit…


----------



## pottz

> See these blue things on my bench?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10 will get you a set of 4 bench dogs from Kreg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit in a 3/4" hole…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## moke

> I am not in the class of woodworker that I have felt I could justify that much for a domino. And I am building face frames right now….
> - moke
> 
> Anyone that owns one piece of timber… allbeit a 2" length of 1/8" dowel has the justification for owning a *Domino*... How can you hide behind your *Fe$tool* tower from SWMBO to sip your vino without expanding your * tainer* foundation. You can t rely on your *Ryobi* alliegance forever.
> The money I saved you in buying that drill can bolster your *Domino* deposit…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Duckie…We both have a tool fetish…you telling me to buy something is like giving advice about buying more ice to an eskimo!!!
Ok …I'll buy one!
The SWMBO does'nt really know what I have..although I bought a new guitar and she found it today, I forgot to take it out of the box…...whoops…I tried the old…..hey…. Ive had that a long time….but I think I may be busted.


----------



## pottz

> I am not in the class of woodworker that I have felt I could justify that much for a domino. And I am building face frames right now….
> - moke
> 
> Anyone that owns one piece of timber… allbeit a 2" length of 1/8" dowel has the justification for owning a *Domino*... How can you hide behind your *Fe$tool* tower from SWMBO to sip your vino without expanding your * tainer* foundation. You can t rely on your *Ryobi* alliegance forever.
> The money I saved you in buying that drill can bolster your *Domino* deposit…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Duckie…We both have a tool fetish…you telling me to buy something is like giving advice about ice to an eskimo!!!
> Ok …I ll buy one!
> 
> - moke


mike it's expensive but it will open a whole new world.it's bisquits on steroids.if you do furniture you wont regret it.


----------



## moke

> I am not in the class of woodworker that I have felt I could justify that much for a domino. And I am building face frames right now….
> - moke
> 
> Anyone that owns one piece of timber… allbeit a 2" length of 1/8" dowel has the justification for owning a *Domino*... How can you hide behind your *Fe$tool* tower from SWMBO to sip your vino without expanding your * tainer* foundation. You can t rely on your *Ryobi* alliegance forever.
> The money I saved you in buying that drill can bolster your *Domino* deposit…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Duckie…We both have a tool fetish…you telling me to buy something is like giving advice about ice to an eskimo!!!
> Ok …I ll buy one!
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike it s expensive but it will open a whole new world.it s bisquits on steroids.if you do furniture you wont regret it.
> 
> - pottz


You guys are enablers…...Northwoodsman has a 3 stage Fuji I think I want….oh it has all the trappings and comes in a ….wait for it…...systainer!


----------



## pottz

> I am not in the class of woodworker that I have felt I could justify that much for a domino. And I am building face frames right now….
> - moke
> 
> Anyone that owns one piece of timber… allbeit a 2" length of 1/8" dowel has the justification for owning a *Domino*... How can you hide behind your *Fe$tool* tower from SWMBO to sip your vino without expanding your * tainer* foundation. You can t rely on your *Ryobi* alliegance forever.
> The money I saved you in buying that drill can bolster your *Domino* deposit…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Duckie…We both have a tool fetish…you telling me to buy something is like giving advice about ice to an eskimo!!!
> Ok …I ll buy one!
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike it s expensive but it will open a whole new world.it s bisquits on steroids.if you do furniture you wont regret it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You guys are enablers…...Northwoodsman has a 3 stage Fuji I think I want….oh it has all the trappings and comes in a ….wait for it…...systainer!
> 
> - moke


mike you and the duck with your systainer fetish ? if i had all my tools in systainers id need another shop-lol.


----------



## pottz

todays project,building drawers for under my dads old woodworking bench.ill show the whole project when i post it.you guys are so special you get a sneak peek-lol.


----------



## moke

I just have a stack for my routing things, then 1 stack for Festool sanding and one stack of DeWalt…They are in various places around the shop….it's awesome. Today I was working on doors, and had the two sanding stacks by the woodworking bench. I was doing some routing on my router table and had that stack by the router table…It has really made things easier.

Of curse now there may be another, for sparying stuff…..I have an Earlex 5500, not sure that will ever fit into a systainer…


----------



## bandit571

Open for Business..


----------



## pottz

mike what kind of cabinets are you doing,shop or house ?


----------



## pottz

> Open for Business..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


hey how about you unblock me so we can talk like "men".easy to hide behind a block.i block no one.lets talk ?


----------



## moke

I'm building a cover cabinet for my niece to go over her electrical panel and then a cabinet for her copy machine for her business….


----------



## corelz125

I have the R3 jig very simple not fancy like you festool guys.


----------



## corelz125

There's a lot of uses for pocket hole joinery than just furiture. I used pocket hole screws for framing. They hold a lot better than toe nailing. In some cases easier to install also.


----------



## EricFai

I have the original Kreg Jig. Fir the amount I use it, it dies the job for my needs.

But if I am using dowel pins, the horizontal boring works better.


----------



## pottz

> There s a lot of uses for pocket hole joinery than just furiture. I used pocket hole screws for framing. They hold a lot better than toe nailing. In some cases easier to install also.
> 
> - corelz125


"furniture" bite your tongue man,i said face frames for cabinetry. pocket screws are never to be used in any "furniture" i build !!!!! ;-/


----------



## pottz

> I have the R3 jig very simple not fancy like you festool guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


this is kinda like a young girls training bra ;-)


----------



## moke

> There s a lot of uses for pocket hole joinery than just furiture. I used pocket hole screws for framing. They hold a lot better than toe nailing. In some cases easier to install also.
> 
> - corelz125


I've used it for a lot too….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There s a lot of uses for pocket hole joinery than just furiture. I used pocket hole screws for framing. They hold a lot better than toe nailing. In some cases easier to install also.
> 
> - corelz125


I have been told or read somewhere not to use screws for framing because they are too brittle and break. That could have been earthquake preparedness info. WA is expecting the biggest ever recorded on modern equipment. If it fails to break the record it will be in the top 3 ;(((


----------



## corelz125

> I have the R3 jig very simple not fancy like you festool guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> this is kinda like a young girls training bra ;-)
> 
> - pottz


You know some guys need to over compensate with big tools.


----------



## corelz125

Some say that nails are better for framing because they can move. With a screw there's not much movement.


----------



## pottz

> I have the R3 jig very simple not fancy like you festool guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> this is kinda like a young girls training bra ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You know some guys need to over compensate with big tools.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i know,so what ! hey your always welcome to coma and play with my tools buddy.


----------



## bandit571

Needs some TLC?









Eh…could be…


----------



## moke

> There s a lot of uses for pocket hole joinery than just furiture. I used pocket hole screws for framing. They hold a lot better than toe nailing. In some cases easier to install also.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I have been told or read somewhere not to use screws for framing because they are too brittle and break. That could have been earthquake preparedness info. WA is expecting the biggest ever recorded on modern equipment. If it fails to break the record it will be in the top 3 ;(((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Other than my friend Topa getting hurt, I don't see a down side….


----------



## pottz

> Needs some TLC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh…could be…
> 
> - bandit571


still waitng bandit.can we talk or what.a response would be nice ?


----------



## bandit571

Left one in your Profile…..


----------



## pottz

> Left one in your Profile…..
> 
> - bandit571


still blocked ? can we just talk as man ? whats your problem dude.bigger question,why are you here ?


----------



## pottz

> Left one in your Profile…..
> 
> - bandit571


it's nice you can comment on my threads but i cant on yours.how old are you dude,act your age !


----------



## bandit571

Someone comes into my house, and wants to pick a fight with one of my guests…..then wonders why he is no longer allowed in my house…..hmmmm..


----------



## pottz

> Someone comes into my house, and wants to pick a fight with one of my guests…..then wonders why he is no longer allowed in my house…..hmmmm..
> 
> - bandit571


i didn't pick a fight,i asked dw why the hatred and why the contest as to what thread is more important.first of all i wasn't talking to you. once again unblock me so we can take this pm ? otherwise stay on your own thread.you sure dont fit in here with your attitude…..dude !

this is my last comment on this issue,no one here needs to deal with this nonsense anymore.goodbye !


----------



## RichT

> mike it s expensive but it will open a whole new world.it s bisquits on steroids.if you do furniture you wont regret it.
> 
> - pottz


Big +1. Too many think it's a glorified biscuit joiner. Just like they think track saws are mainly for breaking down sheet goods.

The Domino is the biggest improvement to my everyday joinery as the track saw was to sawing.


----------



## pottz

ha, speakin of track saws if i didn't have one i could have never cut this 90lb sheet of 3/4 melamine by myself today.i back the truck up and slide the sheet onto my cutting rack on some saw horses.without this there is no way i could man handle it by myself.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ha, speakin of track saws if i didn t have one i could have never cut this 90lb sheet of 3/4 melamine by myself today.i back the truck up and slide the sheet onto my cutting rack on some saw horses.without this there is no way i could man handle it by myself.
> 
> - pottz


That sounds like a desk-jockey issue. Probably need to work a little during the week ))))))


----------



## pottz

> ha, speakin of track saws if i didn t have one i could have never cut this 90lb sheet of 3/4 melamine by myself today.i back the truck up and slide the sheet onto my cutting rack on some saw horses.without this there is no way i could man handle it by myself.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That sounds like a desk-jockey issue. Probably need to work a little during the week ))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


gettin too damn old for that bob,gotta work smarter.but thats getting harder too-lol !


----------



## bandit571




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ha, speakin of track saws if i didn t have one i could have never cut this 90lb sheet of 3/4 melamine by myself today.i back the truck up and slide the sheet onto my cutting rack on some saw horses.without this there is no way i could man handle it by myself.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That sounds like a desk-jockey issue. Probably need to work a little during the week ))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> gettin too damn old for that bob,gotta work smarter.but thats getting harder too-lol !
> 
> - pottz


People used to ask me why I didn't hire a helper. I told them I was too lazy to get up and report to them every morning  I probably shouldn't have been too lazy to have help ))))


----------



## moke

Pottzy- how is the triton track saw….that might be the only one I can afford


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I have the R3 jig very simple not fancy like you festool guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> this is kinda like a young girls training bra ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You know some guys need to *over compensate with big* tools.
> 
> - corelz125


True… but the only cutesey you'll pick up with one of these…








is a darkhaired, hairy, married guy with a green tie!


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy- how is the triton track saw….that might be the only one I can afford
> 
> - moke


no ive got the dewalt.love it.riving knife,anti kick back,one piece 8 ft track,pretty good duct collection hooked up to my 4" dc line.plus ive got an adaptor to use my pc router.i guess festool is finally catching up though-lol.ive had this for several years.


----------



## pottz

nite guys !


----------



## moke

> I have the R3 jig very simple not fancy like you festool guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> this is kinda like a young girls training bra ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You know some guys need to *over compensate with big* tools.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> True… but the only cutesey you ll pick up with one of these…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a darkhaired, hairy, married guy with a green tie!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Shouldn't one of them be wearing your blue house coat?


----------



## corelz125

Mike these guys in here are worse enablers than the guys in the hand p,and thread. A few more months your shop will be full to the brim with tools. 
All of you domino guys out there do you buy the domino or make your own?


----------



## DevinT

I guess nobody else saw the irony in talk of training bras and then bandit posts a picture of a breast drill, lol


----------



## corelz125

I tend to block out any type of hand drills Devin.

Bon you need new Ridgid batteries right now HD has 2 18v 4.0 ah and charger for $100.


----------



## moke

> Mike these guys in here are worse enablers than the guys in the hand p,and thread. A few more months your shop will be full to the brim with tools.
> All of you domino guys out there do you buy the domino or make your own?
> 
> - corelz125


Corelz my shop is less than a year old and already brimming…..still not sure I can afford that domino….maybe next year….


----------



## moke

ending my tour of this duty….good day…nite


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> You know some guys need to *over compensate with big* tools.
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Shouldn t one of them be wearing your blue house coat?
> - moke


Not with my *big tools*!


> ...still not sure I can afford that domino….maybe next year….
> 
> - moke


And *another year* wasted… opportunity costs are always underrated.

I remember the day when I said I had to save for a year to buy a 15" monocrome monitor… maybe today I can afford to buy a few hundred.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke you will find it.

I found stuff Wile packing I had lost.

Today is moving day. In the Sanabel Marriott awesome location. I want to be home.

Shope is a few weeks out.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck

Sorry about your dad. He did get his family out of a very bad situation.


----------



## pottz

> Mike these guys in here are worse enablers than the guys in the hand p,and thread. A few more months your shop will be full to the brim with tools.
> All of you domino guys out there do you buy the domino or make your own?
> 
> - corelz125


i buy em.


----------



## DevinT

One of our members, Mirock put out a video yesterday


----------



## moke

Petey..
My wife is going to be in Sanibel third week of April…...


----------



## splintergroup

> All of you domino guys out there do you buy the domino or make your own?
> 
> - corelz125


I've never bought any, I'm a cheap bastid and make my own 8^) Plenty of scraps around the shop and I'd rather waste my time then pay tokens to the Domino support cabal.

Kind of like those offers to buy some fancy mail order coffee and get a "free" coffee maker or the printer makers and their ink. They try to hook you into their ecosystem and make their money on the Koolaid. Not me, I paid my $800 to the Festoolia goons and ran!


----------



## moke

> One of our members, Mirock put out a video yesterday
> 
> - DevinT


Thanks for posting that….if he posts more I'd like to know…..


----------



## corelz125

quiet around here today


----------



## moke

Corelz, will you talk to me?


----------



## corelz125

Sure I just seen an ad for Rocklers bead lock. That's a low budget version of a domino?


----------



## moke

any good?


----------



## corelz125

It's a floating tenon. same idea as a domino. It looks like it's a just a jig you align and drill holes. For the price you can buy 10 of them for one domino


----------



## moke

Really seems like a lot of work…..I have two plate jointers, more Kreg jig stuff than you can imagine, mortising machine, tenoning jig, 4 or 5 doweling jigs….I think I might have enough options…..
On the other hand I want to buy a three stage HVLP…I just have a single now….


----------



## corelz125

You have akll of that stuff you dont need a domino.


----------



## moke

Thats what I think!!


----------



## pottz

had a bead lock when they came out…..............had !!!!! enough said.


----------



## moke

seems like a lot of work….


----------



## corelz125

Guess it was Rocklers way to give festool some competition


----------



## moke

I have a lot of Rockler stuff, theyhave hit a clinkers on the first try, but the 2nd generation is usually good.

https://www.rockler.com/rockler-material-mate-panel-cart-and-shop-stand

I bought one of these right before I got the shop done, It's very nice. I have a kreg assembly table top on it. Its over-priced, like most of their stuff, but well made and nice.


----------



## corelz125

Not cheap for that little cart. Are the tubes some what heavy for that price?


----------



## moke

It actually is….and it has nice wheels and it tilts the plywood up and down. Its adjustable to the height of the Table Saw.


----------



## pottz

thats a great idea for handling large sheet goods alone.here is my method i used last weekend to cut up a sheet of 3/4 4×8 melamine.at 95lbs i cant man handle alone.so i back my truck up and slide onto my cutting frame and use my track saw to break it down.


----------



## pottz

id love that cart but my shop is a jigsaw puzzle now with no pieces left.plus i really dont do a lot of cabinet work anymore.


----------



## BurlyBob

Finally got the lumber for my bench today. It's real nice looking beech. I've posted photos on the workbench page.
Lots to think about and lots of planning ahead.


----------



## corelz125

Won't be that hard to make one of those carts. Prices of the tube might be worth just to buy it unless you can get tubes for free.


----------



## corelz125

Nice looking timbers Bob


----------



## moke

> Finally got the lumber for my bench today. It s real nice looking beech. I ve posted photos on the workbench page.
> Lots to think about and lots of planning ahead.
> 
> - BurlyBob


What is the size of the bench Bob….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Слава Україні


----------



## moke

Welcome back brother!!


----------



## moke

Going to bed….night


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, I hoping to make 4' by 7' with a 5" thick top and a 6" wide center tool well.


----------



## robscastle

well if the nails were a little longer it looks like LBD and me out on the town in his ride on!


----------



## robscastle

11 days of constant rain 
The castle roof has sprung a few leaks, I suspect from gutters over flowing than a actual cracked tile pointing crack or hole.
Got the ladder out and tried to crawl around in the ceiling, (god it hard these days) I put a couple of tubs up as Ihad no intention of climbing on the roof to clear gutters and valleys.
Water or moisture set the smoke alarm off at 2 AM
A short cyccle in the air fryer sorted it out
But its not going back up untill we ger the all clear for following rain










some bleach and a cloth will remove the tannin stains.

There are others worse off.










Lots of mushrooms coming up but I am not smoking or eating any
I did take a good look at them for signs of gold flecks!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Sure I just seen an ad for Rocklers bead lock. That s a *low budget version of a domino*?
> 
> - corelz125


So is a *stick*!


> It s a floating tenon. same idea as a domino. It looks like it s a just a jig you align and drill holes. For the price you can buy 10 of them for one domino
> 
> - corelz125


Probably 20.. but 20 drills will cost you more than a *Domino*


> Guess it was Rocklers way to give festool some competition
> 
> - corelz125


*BLASPHEMING PHILISTINE!*


> id love that cart but my shop is a *jigsaw puzzle* now with no pieces left.plus i really dont do a lot of cabinet work anymore.
> 
> - pottz


And you crap on about my *puzzles*!


> Finally got the lumber for my bench today. It s real nice looking beech. I ve posted photos on the workbench page.
> Lots to think about and lots of planning ahead.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Where are the plans? The *SketchUP*? Layouts… page 3 girls?


> 11 days of constant rain…
> - robscastle


29 more days and you can swap stories of *Biblical proportions*.

Feel for you *rc*... remember when I got just 5mm deep flood in the workshop… broke 3 thumbnails pailing to keep afloat.

Not being disrespectful, but if that smoke alarm got tripped, can I have the old battery for my *Lamp-Man* (*Adam*, or *Eve* if not fully charged)?

Those *'shrooms* look like the 4th. jab.

Comments by LBD are sponsored by,


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn from the new house.

Working from my phone no internet. (Later today)










I post the view Later. We over look a pond with a bridge (I will put solar lights on) 10th green 11 th tee.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I post the view Later. We over look a pond with a bridge (I will put solar lights on) 10th green 11 th tee.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Looks neat *Pbb*... did you get arrested for breaking in? Show me the safe.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck
> 
> Sorry about your dad. He did get his family out of a very bad situation.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks but sorry *Pbb*, I really appreciate the heart felt gesture… but at the end of the day, if you analyse the scenario (many years later), he left his missus and son at the hands of the *Russkies* after murdering one of their soldiers. We were lucky that *Putin* was still in his father's *cull de sac* (I think) at the time.


> Слава Україні
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


No need to vent your feelings *butcher*... I sincerely believe the rest of this *Earth* shares that similar sentiment.

*Putin* should be *put in* his place, however, I know crazy and that can be unpredictable.

Seriously, all these sanctions are centered on a madman with *nukes*, like a workshop without wheels… have to lighten it, and I am worried about wheeling out my next basket of eggs.


----------



## pottz

> Morn from the new house.
> 
> Working from my phone no internet. (Later today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post the view Later. We over look a pond with a bridge (I will put solar lights on) 10th green 11 th tee.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


the reflection is giving a nice sneek peek.the table looks real nice there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like you are a winner *Petey* 

Crime wave continues ;( A homeowner was home when his garage was broken into. The perpetrator only had 30 seconds to do his dirty work. The getaway car was found nearby with its tires slashed )))))))))))))

A 68 yo man and his wife were thinking about returning to Oklahoma where they originally came from. They were in the drive-through line at the Jack-In-A-Box at Spanaway. They were hit from behind. The man got out to check the damage. The perpetrator ran over him, backed up, ran over him again, and left the scene ;(( Armed carjacking has been reported in the lines too ;((

Another business announced closing in downtown Seattle due to street violence. I certainly support Biden asking Congress for aid for Ukraine but why do the feds not have the wherewithal to reclaim Western Washington? One would think they would not want to lose the tax revenue from here if they are going to continue to spend, eh?


----------



## corelz125

Table looks good there Petey.
Think it's time for a new roof there Rob


----------



## corelz125

Comments by LBD are sponsored by,









- LittleBlackDuck
[/QUOTE]

Has a little spout like a baby cow drinking milk from it's mama


----------



## Peteybadboy

The view.


----------



## Peteybadboy

The view.


----------



## pottz

> The view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i could look at that everyday i think.


----------



## corelz125

Can you fish there?


----------



## controlfreak

> Can you fish there?
> 
> - corelz125


Probably only going to catch the HOA


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## BurlyBob

That is a beautiful view you have there.


----------



## EricFai

Great view there.


----------



## moke

Very nice Petey!!! I can now understand why you wanted to move! Your table looks awesome in that "cove" 


> Comments by LBD are sponsored by,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duckie…We have to go get sponsors now? Around here the most prominate Aus wine is Yellowtail…no offense man, but that is nasty stuff…..I'd put red dye in my Naptha and drink that before I'd buy Yellowtail again…
Click to expand...


----------



## moke

Sorry got my comment stuck in the quote…couldn't get it out. common Iowa problem….

Hey Petey…any gators in there? Heard the save the whales crowd in Sanibel didn't want anybody to hurt their Gators until the little dogs started disappearing, then a big one got a Landscape designer…

In Iowa we have a lot of Bald eagles. We had an eagle cam, but it had to be shut off for a while when a day's meal had a collar on….


----------



## splintergroup

If you don't have a Domino, then you are not one of the "cool" kids 8^)


----------



## pottz

> If you don t have a Domino, then you are not one of the "cool" kids 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


even though ive got one ive never been considered one of the cool kids ;-/


----------



## moke

Hey….I'm COOOOOOOO


----------



## splintergroup

You've been holding out on us!

Must be a micro version for luthiers! 8^)


----------



## DevinT

Told neighbor and he said would sell me his for Domino for $400, one third the cost of the Festool but he assured me it is better in every way. It certainly is more compact, I have to say. Lots of moving parts.


----------



## moke

Maybe I should get this for my Domino….

https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7


----------



## pottz

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke


mike we gotta get you to SA-syatainers annonymuos ! the duck is a lost cause,but we can still save you i think ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke


Fe$fool should raise their price. Only $12 more than HF! ))

https://www.harborfreight.com/small-modular-toolbox-58510.html


----------



## moke

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike we gotta get you to SA-syatainers annonymuos ! the duck is a lost cause,but we can still save you i think ?
> 
> - pottz


 Hi my name is Mike and I'm a systainerholic….


----------



## moke

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke
> 
> Fe$fool should raise their price. Only $12 more than HF! ))
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/small-modular-toolbox-58510.html
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Topa, Ive wondered about those, they look to be the same way of attaching as the DeWalt tstak…..wonder if they are interchangeable…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke
> 
> Fe$fool should raise their price. Only $12 more than HF! ))
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/small-modular-toolbox-58510.html
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topa, Ive wondered about those, they look to be the same way of attaching as the DeWalt tstak…..wonder if they are interchangeable…
> 
> - moke


Probably all come out of the same mold  in China ;(


----------



## moke

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke
> 
> Fe$fool should raise their price. Only $12 more than HF! ))
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/small-modular-toolbox-58510.html
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topa, Ive wondered about those, they look to be the same way of attaching as the DeWalt tstak…..wonder if they are interchangeable…
> 
> - moke
> 
> Probably all come out of the same mold  in China ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


They are some different…so I have some doubts….I'd like to find someone that tried it…


----------



## pottz

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike we gotta get you to SA-syatainers annonymuos ! the duck is a lost cause,but we can still save you i think ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hi my name is Mike and I m a systainerholic….
> 
> - moke


it's a good step forward mike.ill be your sponsor if youd like ?


----------



## moke

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike we gotta get you to SA-syatainers annonymuos ! the duck is a lost cause,but we can still save you i think ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hi my name is Mike and I m a systainerholic….
> 
> - moke
> 
> it s a good step forward mike.ill be your sponsor if youd like ?
> 
> - pottz


What? You buy your systainers with 1200.00 tools in them…what hell kind of help is that?

Topa…I did some more research…they do not interchange.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez - yes you can fish, Snook, Small Tarpon, bass.

Moke - yes to small and large gators. We have eagles as well. Eagle cam goes over well until one of the young gets shoved out of the nest by a parent.


----------



## DevinT

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike we gotta get you to SA-syatainers annonymuos ! the duck is a lost cause,but we can still save you i think ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hi my name is Mike and I m a systainerholic….
> 
> - moke


Nothing wrong with that. Hell, I put my router bits in a systainer.


----------



## pottz

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike we gotta get you to SA-syatainers annonymuos ! the duck is a lost cause,but we can still save you i think ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hi my name is Mike and I m a systainerholic….
> 
> - moke
> 
> it s a good step forward mike.ill be your sponsor if youd like ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What? You buy your systainers with 1200.00 tools in them…what hell kind of help is that?
> 
> Topa…I did some more research…they do not interchange.
> 
> - moke


hey i didn't know you could buy em empty ?


----------



## pottz

> Corlez - yes you can fish, Snook, Small Tarpon, bass.
> 
> Moke - yes to small and large gators. We have eagles as well. Eagle cam goes over well until one of the young gets shoved out of the nest by a parent.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


sounds like paradise petey.now thats the way to enjoy retirement.


----------



## pottz

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike we gotta get you to SA-syatainers annonymuos ! the duck is a lost cause,but we can still save you i think ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hi my name is Mike and I m a systainerholic….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. Hell, I put my router bits in a systainer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


sounds like time to build a router table dev ? probably not on your to do list be it with your limited space though .


----------



## DevinT

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike we gotta get you to SA-syatainers annonymuos ! the duck is a lost cause,but we can still save you i think ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hi my name is Mike and I m a systainerholic….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. Hell, I put my router bits in a systainer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> sounds like time to build a router table dev ? probably not on your to do list be it with your limited space though .
> 
> - pottz


You are right, I *absolutely* need to upgrade my router table

Which is currently just a quarter-sheet of 3/4" pine plywood (albeit stained and finished) with a miter slot and hole for a cordless Ryobi trim router to hang off the end.



















Built a fence for it too.

What I need to change is this …

I got a better (Makita) corded compact router (the one that Katz-moses picked as the winner in his shoot-out video), primarily because of the tilt base

But not only that, but I bought a *second* WORX Pegasus

So now the plan is to make a new table top where the router hole:

1. Is in the center
2. For the Makita
3. With a miter slot on either side

I have no immediate need to upgrade the table though. Ultimately I want to get away from plywood for the top though. The fence has stayed amazingly flat-the top, not so much (but thankfully cupped toward the floor which means the top is still usable-had it bowed upward, it would have been lost for all but the smallest parts, I imagine).

*EDIT:* But I need to have a think on how to make it safe. Have to think about all the ways it could fail first-that is, putting the router in a hole in a board clamped to two separate tables (albeit guaranteed to be fairly close in height due to being the same make/model).


----------



## corelz125

That's even better then Petey. Fishing right off the back porch.

This whole systainer thing? Don't most of you throw away the cases the tools come in? Then pay for another case to store them in?


----------



## corelz125

Got a systainer for this?


----------



## DevinT

> That s even better then Petey. Fishing right off the back porch.
> 
> This whole systainer thing? Don t most of you throw away the cases the tools come in? Then pay for another case to store them in?
> 
> - corelz125


My father, my father's father, and my father's father's father are afflicted by boxis originalis (obsession over original boxes). I too feel the pull to keep original boxes, but have thus far been able to limit this sickness to knives. I only keep the boxes for collectable pocket knives. I have long fought the desire to keep the original box for everything.

Systainers are a God send. They allow me to fight the disease somewhat effectively. I may not always have the strength to toss an original box, and I tell myself that the small value it will bring me 50 years from now is of less value than having access to the space the box would take.

For me the name of the game is condensing. I am not trying to fool myself into thinking offspring will highly value the box more than, say, a systainer that puts all related tools into a single manageable area.

So yeah, I wish I had the money to systain all the things.


----------



## DevinT

> Got a systainer for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


We're gonna need a bigger systainer-in the spirit of the bigger hammer


----------



## moke

> Maybe I should get this for my Domino….
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tanos-Systainer-T-LOC-Light-Clear/dp/B071ZT1MB8/ref=sr_1_7?crid=84N53ZZF4PK0&keywords=tanos+mini+systainer&qid=1646167080&sprefix=tanos+%2Caps%2C131&sr=8-7
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike we gotta get you to SA-syatainers annonymuos ! the duck is a lost cause,but we can still save you i think ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hi my name is Mike and I m a systainerholic….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. Hell, I put my router bits in a systainer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


Me too…one for 1/2 and another for 1/4


----------



## moke

> That s even better then Petey. Fishing right off the back porch.
> 
> This whole systainer thing? Don t most of you throw away the cases the tools come in? Then pay for another case to store them in?
> 
> - corelz125


Yes, but they are not on wheels, so you can roll it to the area you are using…..then that is why you put an attic in your shop, to hold all that crap you will never use…..like the cases they came in, and some HF boxes that looked cool in the store, that you could not live without.


----------



## pottz

> That s even better then Petey. Fishing right off the back porch.
> 
> This whole systainer thing? Don t most of you throw away the cases the tools come in? Then pay for another case to store them in?
> 
> - corelz125


if i put all the tools i have in systainers id go broke buying them and id have no room to do any work and use em.most all the small hand held power tools i have get the cases tossed right away.now the festools do stay in their fancy smancy cases though-lol.


----------



## pottz

damn mike busy day in the mokes workshop !


----------



## corelz125

Most of my tools I keep the cases for either hard or soft. My jigsaw is in the original hard case. Half of my drills are in the cases also. The 400 hand planes aren't in cases though


----------



## pottz

> Most of my tools I keep the cases for either hard or soft. My jigsaw is in the original hard case. Half of my drills are in the cases also. The 400 hand planes aren t in cases though
> 
> - corelz125


only 400 ? you call yourself a woodworker ? your flagged !!!!!!!!!


----------



## moke

> Most of my tools I keep the cases for either hard or soft. My jigsaw is in the original hard case. Half of my drills are in the cases also. The 400 hand planes aren t in cases though
> 
> - corelz125hse


Good Lord Corelz…..400? That is a lot of Aron' what are u going to do with those?


----------



## corelz125

That's not an exact count there might be more or maybe less. A lot of them will be sold at some point. I sort of collect #8 size planes


----------



## moke

> That s not an exact count there might be more or maybe less. A lot of them will be sold at some point. I sort of collect #8 size planes
> 
> - corelz125


400? Sort of? u need to rethink sort of…..


----------



## corelz125

Well the block planes add up quick. Theyre small so they will hide on you.


----------



## moke

> That s not an exact count there might be more or maybe less. A lot of them will be sold at some point. I sort of collect #8 size planes
> 
> - corelz125


400? Sort of? u need to rethink sort of…..


----------



## corelz125

You have a systainer problem i have a plane problem


----------



## moke

> You have a systainer problem i have a plane problem
> 
> - corelz125


I was thinking the same thing….but we all have a tool problem in general!!!


----------



## pottz

i think corelz needs planes aholic ? i thought you were joking ? ive got a tool fetish but thats extreme ! mike maybe our good friend might send a few "extras" our way huh ?


----------



## moke

Hey can anyone make a recommendation for a reasonably priced shoulder plane….something I can get from Woodcraft or Amazon?

BTW I will not be using it much…but I want it dependable….


----------



## corelz125

Shoulder plane is an over looked plane. I use mine all the time. Depends how much your looking to spend Mike. I have a new Stanley 92. Took a little tuning but it works well. You can't go wrong with the Veritas or Lie Nielsen. I don't know anything about the Taytools on Amazon. The vintage one's are almost as much as new ones. Record makes good shoulder planes to. I think Petey has a Veritas.


----------



## corelz125

I'll send you a few #4 & #5s for one of your bridge city planes.


----------



## moke

how about a Shop fox….. woodcrafts are 159 to 179…...


----------



## moke

Ending my tour…...10-42


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin,

Consider Woodpeckers Micro adjuster for the router table fence. At 139$ bucks worth every penny. i.e. dial it in.

Corelz - yes I'd have my 400 hand planes displayed in a custom till. Thinking of the one Mos made. If you have extra #8's I would be interested in buying one. Please ship it to Devin for rehab first. She did an amazing job on hers.

Moke, my dawg bought me the Veritas large shoulder plane. Really came in handy with the tenons on the breadboard ends of the table I made. Sadly, it is sitting in a storage unit in a bin with my other planes.

A recent story, guy that installed my audio yesterday, saw my grandfather clock (we bought it) mentioned his grandfather made clocks, and he would spend time in the shop with his grandfather. When he passed, the family grabbed all the clocks, and he did not get one. Grandfather made clocks as a hobby. He should have at least one clock. He is a woodworker, showed me some of the things he made. Nice work. I mentioned LJ to him.

I am itching to get my shop back!


----------



## corelz125

Haven't heard much about shop fox planes. Devin got that #8 to surgical precision.


----------



## bandit571

Only 36 planes in the Dungeon Woodworking Shop….been thinning the herd a bit..


----------



## DevinT

First plane I ever bought was a Shop Fox No 5. I returned it same day. It caused nerve damage in my hands that took 3 months to heal and it cut horribly and I couldn't get the blade to fully retract into the body.


----------



## pottz

> I ll send you a few #4 & #5s for one of your bridge city planes.
> 
> - corelz125


you funny mister !


----------



## pottz

> First plane I ever bought was a Shop Fox No 5. I returned it same day. It caused nerve damage in my hands that took 3 months to heal and it cut horribly and I couldn't get the blade to fully retract into the body.
> 
> - DevinT


well that takes the fun out of woodworking real fast.


----------



## controlfreak

With my Veritas router plane purchase I think I am up to 30 planes now. I need to do some rehabbing and sell some off to free up space. Who am I fooling, there is always a project to finish first.


----------



## BurlyBob

Not bragging here but I've got something over 50 planes. I'm pretty sure over a dozen are German hovels. Like the rest of you guys I need to thin the heard a bit. I've got several favorites I'll never part with. If anyone is interested I've got several #6's, 7's and a couple of 5's I'd gladly sell.


----------



## pottz

got a metabo and a makita,both work great.wish the cords were longer though ;-))


----------



## controlfreak

I have a Stanley 6 that has a major pit in the sole, is your #6 a Stanley?


----------



## corelz125

> I ll send you a few #4 & #5s for one of your bridge city planes.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> you funny mister !
> 
> - pottz


OK I'll throw in a #8 also.


----------



## corelz125

> I need to do some rehabbing and sell some off to free up space. Who am I fooling, there is always a project to finish first.
> 
> - controlfreak


I'm in the same situation. A lot of them need to be sold but don't have the time to get them in working order Other projects are ahead of the planes.


----------



## corelz125

Bob has some highly sought after planes in his collecton though.


----------



## bandit571

Had a run to Hobby Lobby today….restocked the small hardware I use on those little boxes I make..latches, hinges, screws, handles…that sort of thing….


----------



## moke

I went to the new woodcraft today….I just can't see paying 180.00 for a shoulder plane that I might use twice a year…..I think I will just continue to use a sharp chisel….


----------



## corelz125

They're not cheap Mike. Check how much a stanley 92 is on Amazon


----------



## moke

> They re not cheap Mike. Check how much a stanley 92 is on Amazon
> 
> - corelz125


I couldn't find one …..


----------



## bandit571

First dry fit of the day..









I might just get the hang of these..someday…


----------



## corelz125

Everywhere I checked the new ones are out of stock.


----------



## moke

> Everywhere I checked the new ones are out of stock.
> 
> - corelz125


I couldn't find them, and everywhere I looked they were either out of stock or no price listed…...But thank you for looking!


----------



## corelz125

There's a few on ebay right now. Look also for Record, or Clifton shoulder planes while browsing ebay. Maybe Pottz will let you borrow his Bridge City plane


----------



## DevinT

> With my Veritas router plane purchase I think I am up to 30 planes now. I need to do some rehabbing and sell some off to free up space. Who am I fooling, there is always a project to finish first.
> 
> - controlfreak


Almost exactly 12 months ago I had only 3 planes (a Veritas No 4, a Veritas flat spokeshave, and thumb plane), and I said on LJ's



> I have no need for a jack plane.


There are no rules anymore. I'm up to 19 and am building 4 more (2 of which I will keep), and I have between 3-5 broken ones coming in the mail courtesy of *DonW* and *corelz* (very excited!)

Amazing what you guys have done to me in 12 months. No hand planes to almost 2-dozen in less than 1 year.

My neighbor has to take some blame for giving me the Veritas No 4, flat spokeshave, scraping card, and burnishing rod, that rat-bastard!


----------



## DevinT

> Devin,
> 
> Consider Woodpeckers Micro adjuster for the router table fence. At 139$ bucks worth every penny. i.e. dial it in.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks. Always good to hear from someone you know regarding a product, instead of just reading reviews from people you never talk with.


----------



## DevinT

> Not bragging here but I ve got something over 50 planes. I m pretty sure over a dozen are German hovels. Like the rest of you guys I need to thin the heard a bit. I ve got several favorites I ll never part with. If anyone is interested I ve got several #6 s, 7 s and a couple of 5 s I d gladly sell.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Even trying to only acquire users, I appear to be acquiring about 2 planes a month (some months more than others).

If I am not careful, it's offers like that which quickly see shop space disappear. I already have a problem in that the shelf I dedicated to my planes is now completely full and I will now have to start putting planes on the lumber racks.

I can't resist asking though … got any type 11 No 6/7's? (oh Gawd, please saw no)


----------



## DevinT

I've been tasked highly at work lately.

It is exhausting.

We hired a young PhD graduate that I suspect in his 30's.

He's got lots to prove and lots of energy … and it can be exhausting at times. I usually don't have to work so hard.


----------



## DevinT

Re: Shoulder plane

Have you thought about making your own? from wood?

For a mere $28, this book can be yours.

Then, for the mere cost of a cutter and a block of wood, you can make your own.

Shoulder planes are (from what I have read in that book) are incredibly easy to make. You can make one in an afternoon. You might even be able to make the iron yourself if you're set up for that kind of thing (read: hardening and tempering). Otherwise, just buy a decent blade on eBay, get yourself a block of wood, make a V cut in the side (as described in the book), cut a wedge, and go to town.

The secret is that wooden shoulder planes are remarkably simple (as long as you make it with a side escapement, which is what it ought to have anyways).

And, if you're not going to use it more than a couple times a year, you don't need to embellish the escapement with a "scroll escapement" (as the book talks about).

Metal shoulder planes get all the love, but I absolutely intend to make some wooden ones using the methods documented in the book (which is *incredibly* detailed-on the cover it says 1000 illustrations, but it doesn't say how good they are … they are fantabulous!)

*EDIT:* Not to mention, after you finish reading that book, almost every question you've ever had about hand planes will be answered. Yes, the book is on the wooden plane, but it covers metal planes too (it just happens to focus on the making of wooden ones, how they were made, why they are made the way they are, and so much more). You'll discover parts of the plane you didn't even know existed before (that certain features have names that have been long forgotten and in some cases even cease to exist on modern planes, which will have you puzzling over why such handy features disappeared inexplicably).

*EDIT2:* Before reading that book, I really didn't understand what I was looking at when browsing wooden planes on eBay (which is quite often because the sellers have no idea what it is they are selling and the plane is not what is described). After reading that book, I can take one look at a wooden plane on eBay and tell you what it was used for, whether it is missing parts, where it was made, when it was made, and whether it is worth the money the seller wants. Something as simple as the shape of the horn on the tote can tell you the country of origin. The way a skate on a plow terminates can tell you if it is from Europe or North America. Whether the fence arms are attached to the fence in a dado or not can tell you a lot. If it is a continental smoother, whether it has a rabbet in front of the horn can tell you its age. So many details, and what it all boils down to is being able to go to eBay, flea market, antique store, what-have-you, and start looking at woodies that can do the same job as the more expensive metal planes, but at a fraction of the cost.

*EDIT 3:* For example, here is a wooden shoulder plane on eBay for $8.59 (plus $8.45 shipping). The seller doesn't know it is a shoulder plane, and it doesn't come up when I search for "shoulder plane"-and yet, there you have a perfectly usable shoulder plane for less than $20. In the book I listed above, you will learn that the fences were originally nailed-on and if you needed a different fence, you made a different plane. The iron, wedge, and body of that plane all look good to me. That looks like with a quick hone and strop, it will be ready to go to work.

*EDIT 4:* there's a small crack in that eBay wooden shoulder plane at the rear of the mouth. Some CA glue or whatever you prefer to fix small cracks can address that-beyond that, looks like a good user. I hope I've helped in some way to allow you to see more shoulder planes as usable than just the expensive metal ones.


----------



## EricFai

I can see Devin from the East Coast, the gears are spinning on building another plane. Give her a challenge like that and she will come through.

She participated in the plane swap last year, and turned out a beautiful plane with accessories. Just wonderful.


----------



## corelz125

That's an option Mike. I don't keep or buy wooden planes but a lot of other people use them all the time. They will be cheaper also.


----------



## corelz125

Devin I dropped off a #4 and 2 blockplane soles at the post office tonight.


----------



## DevinT

Thank you Eric.

Since I made that plane, I have since learned that it is not actually unique (though it has gone extinct).

In the 18th century, a hand plane named a …

*REGLET PLANE*

... was used to hand plane reglets to precise thickness.

In the printing press (specifically letter-press printing), a reglet was used to separate type (if you are into typography, today this would be known as kerning-the space between letters).

In architecture, a reglet is the narrow strip used to separate moldings or panels from one another.

In the mid-19th century, a London patent was issued (1853, No 2073) for producing reglets by machinery because:



> "The usual method of cutting [...] wood reglet is by the hand saw and plane, constituting expensive processes, instead of which we propose … for making wood reglet [...] attach either to the aforesaid machine by an extra pulley or extra pulleys, or to a separate distinct machine, a mechanical plane and circular saw, the first to plane the true height of the reglet, and then cut it by the circular saw to the required thickness or width, and again subject the several sizes to the same process for planing or adjusting them to the exact size or thickness of nonpareil, pica, etc."


Reglet planes are pretty much extinct now.

Here is a page about cutting a reglet with power tools.

Aside from texts on antiquated wooden planes, nobody that I know has even heard of a reglet plane.

Despite that, I am quite proud to have made one (even though I didn't know it at the time).


----------



## DevinT

> Devin I dropped off a #4 and 2 blockplane soles at the post office tonight.
> 
> - corelz125


Thank you *SO VERY MUCH*! I will keep you up to date on progress.


----------



## moke

Thank you Devin…I just ordered that plane…..I assume it will need some TLC. I will look the blade over closely, but I would think it needs replacement, at the very least re-sculpting. If nothing else it will be a resonably priced pattern. Thanks for taking the time…...


----------



## corelz125

That iron looks like it has some life left in it. I would take that big radius off the end. For the wood body planes i've used denatured alcohol and steel wool to clean off the grit and grime.


----------



## moke

> That iron looks like it has some life left in it. I would take that big radius off the end. For the wood body planes i ve used denatured alcohol and steel wool to clean off the grit and grime.
> 
> - corelz125


Is a hollow grind ok for the blade? Thanks for telling how to tune it up…..


----------



## corelz125

Yea that works. Whatever gets you that razor sharp edge. After the clean up i put BLO on it to help get some oil back in the wood.


----------



## moke

Got it….

DNA and steel wool-fill crack and hole with CA
reshape and sharpen on grinder
BLO
Thank you!


----------



## corelz125

Most likely you'll have to square it up to


----------



## corelz125

Where's Pottz tonight?


----------



## northwoodsman

DevinT, I just happen to have a Type 11 No. 6 AND a Type 11 No. 7. I have no use for them. Got anything that you want to trade?


----------



## moke

> Most likely you ll have to square it up to
> 
> - corelz125


The base?


----------



## corelz125

The sole to the sides.


----------



## moke

> The sole to the sides.
> 
> - corelz125


I'll do it!! Thanks!


----------



## DevinT

> DevinT, I just happen to have a Type 11 No. 6 AND a Type 11 No. 7. I have no use for them. Got anything that you want to trade?
> 
> - northwoodsman


Let me take a look tomorrow around 10A. What do you like?


----------



## pottz

> There s a few on ebay right now. Look also for Record, or Clifton shoulder planes while browsing ebay. Maybe Pottz will let you borrow his Bridge City plane
> 
> - corelz125


let me know so i can get to the bank and get it out of the vault !


----------



## pottz

> Where s Pottz tonight?
> 
> - corelz125


got busy watching forged in fire,another hobby id love to do,also a lot more tools and space needed i dont have.


----------



## BurlyBob

Devin, I have considered a shoulder plane. Then I pull out my #10 and change my mind.

Woodsman, if Devin can't help you let me know I've a few of each.


----------



## RichT

March will be a big month for new Festool announcements. Auto-aligning track connectors, the TOPROCK Bluetooth speaker, a redesigned OF 1010, and this:

The new TS 55 F


----------



## pottz

rich your just gonna get the duck all hot and sweaty !


----------



## bandit571

Usually use Murphy's Oil Soap on wood bodies….seems to clean the crud out better.

Isn't the edges of the iron ground with a "relief" angle?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> rich your just gonna get the duck all hot and sweaty !
> 
> - pottz


When the first battery-powered portable band saw came out and balanced for one-hand use cutting conduit, It was such a pleasure to use I cut conduit just to have fun and the pleasure of using it )


----------



## corelz125

The one that Mike bought has a big radius on the edge of the iron Bandit


----------



## moke

> Usually use Murphy s Oil Soap on wood bodies….seems to clean the crud out better.
> 
> Isn t the edges of the iron ground with a "relief" angle?
> 
> - bandit571


So don't grind it out?


----------



## corelz125

The starting goalie for the LA Kings is Iowa born. He's from Waterloo


----------



## RichT

> rich your just gonna get the duck all hot and sweaty !
> 
> - pottz


TMI, Lar! That's not something I care to imagine.


----------



## moke

> rich your just gonna get the duck all hot and sweaty !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> TMI, Lar! That s not something I care to imagine.
> 
> - Rich


I think he is well ventilated in his house coat!


----------



## bandit571

Edge of the iron in that case refers to the sides of the iron, not the cutting edge of the iron…

Think like the relief angle on a router bit. Can be ground, most just use a stone …..

Otherwise, that side of the iron will rub on the wood, and not cut…

Auburn Tool Co. No. 181….1.25" width, skewed rebate plane…..


----------



## moke

> The starting goalie for the LA Kings is Iowa born. He s from Waterloo
> 
> - corelz125


Cedar Rapids, where I live has the Roughriders…..Waterloo where I went to college, has the blackhawks. They are huge rivals….and there is usually bad blood, at every game…We all act like we hate the Blackhawks , but in reality, we all respect them, and they us, but no one admits it. When I was in school I worked at Sears with the wife of a defenseman. We went to a ton of games, and drank at parties with the team. THe defensman had a brother that was the goalie. I played baseball on scholarship…..the brothers came to our parties in the summer. Although they spent a lot of time at tryouts and seminars. They were Early 20's, and the Blackhawks were some sort of Miinor League team, then. The Roughriders did not exist then…no ice arena in CR then. Now both teams are Jr League Hockey. Some are in High School, a few in the Community College. They are 16 to 19 at the tops. There is no one from this area…...mostly Canadians and states just below the border….MN, MI etc…. The games are a riot to go to. The kids are motivated and still have that drive to play the game. Making big money is still way off for them….so it's all about how good they can get to get to the money…..So it's a ball to go to the games….plus there are cowbells when a goal is made…...it's deafening!


----------



## moke

> Edge of the iron in that case refers to the sides of the iron, not the cutting edge of the iron…
> 
> Think like the relief angle on a router bit. Can be ground, most just use a stone …..
> 
> Otherwise, that side of the iron will rub on the wood, and not cut…
> 
> Auburn Tool Co. No. 181….1.25" width, skewed rebate plane…..
> 
> - bandit571


Thank you for the advice Bandit--I have many of those diamond plates in various grits…I'll use those


----------



## Peteybadboy

Golf tournament "Invitational" starts today 1pm. Two-man teams, 5 matches in your flight. Flight winners go to the shootout. A lot of fun.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…remains of the day to meself….


----------



## northwoodsman

DevinT - do you mind if I message you regarding the No. 6 and the No. 7?


----------



## pottz

wife got a little disturbed this morning,while she was making the bed the beagle was out doing some hunting.she comes into the family room and the dog was tossing around a bird she had caught.i said hey she was proud of her catch and wanted to share to with you.still didn't make her happy-lol.


----------



## EricFai

It's always nice to have the family pet bring in wildlife to show you the catch of the day. Good pup.


----------



## moke

The Golden I had before these two could catch baby rabbits….it didn't end well for the baby rabbit….my wife would have a S&^% Hemorrhage. I would tell to clam down….it didn't always end well for me either…

Bandit, where is good place to find this Auburn #181? I will look at it and decide if I need it when it arrives…..the only thing I know about planes is how to get on one to go to Vegas….


----------



## bandit571

Just need a mailing address….PM


----------



## moke

...accidental duplication


----------



## pottz

> The Golden I had before these two could catch baby rabbits….it didn t end well for the baby rabbit….my wife would have a S&^% Hemorrhage. I would tell to clam down….it didn t always end well for me either…
> 
> Bandit, where is good place to find this Auburn #181? I will look at it and decide if I need it when it arrives…..the only thing I know about planes is how to get on one to go to Vegas….
> 
> - moke


oh woman dont ever like to told to calm down ! hey cats are worse they'll bring in live mice and rats.


----------



## corelz125

Not all cats. Maybe we shpuld feed ours less then she'll catch a mouse. The dog chases squirrels but can't catch any.


----------



## controlfreak

> Not all cats. Maybe we shpuld feed ours less then she ll catch a mouse. The dog chases squirrels but can t catch any.
> 
> - corelz125


I have watched my dogs get close to a squirrel, it's like they suddenly go blind and go into random mode.


----------



## DevinT

> DevinT - do you mind if I message you regarding the No. 6 and the No. 7?
> 
> - northwoodsman


Please do.


----------



## moke

Of my two dogs I have one very athletic and one ….well not so much. The squirrels got used to heckling my slower dog, then when the fast puppy showed up, there were several instances where they were very close to being caught, but we have an invisible fence that stopped the dog and the squirrels got away….but I think the first few times the squirrels were close to soiling themselves.


----------



## EricFai

I feed the squires around here, ayawy from the house. The do some really funny stuff at times.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The Golden I had before these two could catch baby rabbits….it didn t end well for the baby rabbit….my wife would have a S&^% Hemorrhage. I would tell to clam down….it didn t always end well for me either…
> 
> Bandit, where is good place to find this Auburn #181? I will look at it and decide if I need it when it arrives…..the only thing I know about planes is how to get on one to go to Vegas….
> 
> - moke
> 
> oh woman dont ever like to told to calm down ! hey cats are worse they ll bring in live mice and rats.
> 
> - pottz


We had lots of cats on the farm. Gave them some milk when we were milking but they lived on mice. That is why they were given the milk treat to keep them from wandering off. One caught a ringneck pheasant! I did not think that was possible until I saw it.


----------



## DevinT




----------



## DevinT




----------



## moke

Topa: South Dakota attack cats

Devin-Bandit-Corelz--Thanks for all the help!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..ok…Auburn Tool Co. of Auburn NY…









Left side..









Right side..









Sole..









Topside..









Wedge details..









Body is 9-1/2" long, by just under 1-1/2" wide…by 3-1/2" tall. Not counting the wedge and iron sticking up.

On the well hammered stern..it has " inch…1/2" And a "No. 1 8 1"


----------



## EricFai

I need to look closer to the couple that I have sitting on the shelf. I picked them up at an estate sale last year.


----------



## corelz125

Skewed iron nice feature


----------



## moke

> Hmmm..ok…Auburn Tool Co. of Auburn NY…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right side..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedge details..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body is 9-1/2" long, by just under 1-1/2" wide…by 3-1/2" tall. Not counting the wedge and iron sticking up.
> 
> On the well hammered stern..it has " inch…1/2" And a "No. 1 8 1"
> 
> - bandit571


Cool!


----------



## DevinT

> Skewed iron nice feature
> 
> - corelz125


I was going to say the same thing, but will add … as the shaving climbs up the skew it will climb the wedge and hit that conical escapement and do an about-face to the left (spiraling out). Should keep from fouling the mouth (as the books say; clogging otherwise). Notice how the tip of the wedge is cut in such a way as to redirect the shaving (traveling up the iron) into the escapement.

A *very* nice specimen indeed with very clearly defined details.


----------



## bandit571

Was a $10 Barn sale item a few years back….and has been very well used.


----------



## DevinT

*bandit*,

In these 2 photos that you posted:



















Pretty clear picture of your wedge which tells us a lot about that plane.

That is a George Mutter style (England, 1766-1812) style wedge.

You can see similar wedges on skew rebate planes on eBay but of course, to get them shipped here is more expensive than the plane itself. Note how tip of the wedge though is not as nice as yours is (with respect to directing the shaving into the escapement).

My book states that the wedge has a rounder arris on the earlier planes, which dates the plane you shared to be around the turn of the 19th century or late 18th century (everything looks period-correct according to my book).

Imagine, you've a >200 year old skew rebate plane from England there in excellent condition.


----------



## EricFai

I need to send Devin some photos of the ones I picked up. You go girl, and your full of knowledge on the subject.

Edit
The first one has a 9-3/8" x 3" x 3/4" block the blade is 6-3/4" Long x 13/16" The blade needs some work.





































The second on is 5-12" x 1-1/4" x 1" the bottom is tapered to 5/8" and the sole has a rocker


----------



## corelz125

I picked this little guy up a few months ago. Haven't had the time to get it working yet.


----------



## EricFai

That looks cool.


----------



## corelz125

That looks like a skewed compass plane Eric.


----------



## DevinT

The book covers your planes Eric, and I can get you country of origin, time period, and additional details when I get back from taking the dog to the vet (getting his Thyroid checkup).


----------



## DevinT

corelz, the book covers that one too. Details forthcoming


----------



## pottz

you plane people amaze me,for all the reason you wont like-lol.

hey im gonna take some picks of all the old tools and planes that hang on my office wall.stuff i consider junk,good for decor only,but in thinkin, some of you my get turned on ?


----------



## bandit571

One little detail..









Mine was made in Auburn, NY…...by the Auburn Tool Co.

Might be closer to about 1880s….


----------



## EricFai

I could not find any marking on mine.


----------



## DevinT

*bandit* the book (on wooden planes) and another (Legend of Stanley) both talk about the Auburn NY planes and why they have George Mutter wedges.

You are right, yours is not as old as the Mutters but both books talk about influence and migration of styles. I will see what I can dig up on Auburn NY plane history but it definitely is influenced by the English style rebate plane of the late 18th, early 19th century.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> you plane people amaze me,for all the reason you wont like-lol.
> 
> hey im gonna take some picks of all the old tools and planes that hang on my office wall.stuff i consider junk,good for decor only,but in thinkin, some of you my get turned on ?
> 
> - pottz


Come on pottzy, those are premium cordless tools that even Fe$fool won't even try to make )


----------



## EricFai

Think about it this way Pottz, when you use the original cordless tools, you can hear the music.


----------



## corelz125

Devin mine has no markings on it. It was listed under an infill shoulder plane when I bought it. 
Hey Pottz if some of that junk on the wall looks good to me I'll take it and send you another piece of "junk" to replace it with. DOn't know about you snobby guys with the green and white tools.


----------



## pottz

> Think about it this way Pottz, when you use the original cordless tools, you can hear the music.
> 
> - Eric


only music i wanna hear is some good kick ass classic rock from the multiple speakers through out my shop.


----------



## EricFai

And with using the hand tools it will come in clear and no distortion. And the neighbors have nothing to complain about. And thing of all the electricity you will save.


----------



## corelz125

Some times it's easier using a plane instead of power. I go right to my jointer though and flip that switch when I want a flat and straight edge. I've jointed with planes and it takes time.


----------



## bandit571

3 corners done…one to go..









Will try tomorrow, to get #4 done…

Speaking of Old Cordless Tools…









Geo. Bishop No. 10


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm too aggressive sharpening hand planes. Part of the muscle-bound problem I think. Occasionally when I had to remodel something I had installed and had trouble taking it apart I wondered how I tightened fasteners and conduit fittings so tight! ) Probably stacking a couple of hundred fewer tons of hay every summer when I was a teenager would have extended a lot of blade life on my planes.


----------



## BurlyBob

Corelz, I've been a tight spot on occasion and found that it was just easier to pick up my #10 or my 78. A few quick adjustments, a couple passes and problem solved. It would have taken maybe 10-15 minutes of fussing and fiddling. Many of my hand tools have been a very wise investment.


----------



## corelz125

Sharpening is a huge can of works on this site. What method do you use to sharpen your irons Topa?


----------



## corelz125

Sometimes when you have to take off 1/32" a swipe or two with a plane and your good to go. Recently I had totake off some burn marks on maple from the table saw. a few swipes with the block plane and it was all clean and no dust.


----------



## DevinT

Back from the vet, finally. Dog gets better treatment than I do, I swear.

Anywho, yesterday went to MacBeath on a morning walk and picked up some off-cuts to practice something I have been dreading.










The two left boards are Gonçalo Alves, and the right one is Santos Mahogany.

I will use the two Gonçalo boards to try something I have read about and seen done in many videos but never tried.

Hand cut dovetails.


----------



## corelz125

I think I would of started with something easier to work with maybe poplar.


----------



## RichT

> I think I would of started with something easier to work with maybe poplar.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah, even alder or cherry. The mistakes would be much less expensive…and there will be mistakes. We all made them.


----------



## moke

Sorry I missed out on you folks tonight… met a long lost friend for some adult beverages…. Good times…haven't caught with him in 20 years


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sharpening is a huge can of works on this site. What method do you use to sharpen your irons Topa?
> 
> - corelz125


I use 3 levels of wet stone grits. The first is only if there is a chip. I found a couple-three passes with the second, about 600 if my foggy memory is correct is enough. The last is 1000 or maybe 1200 grit to add the refined edge.


----------



## moke

> Sharpening is a huge can of works on this site. What method do you use to sharpen your irons Topa?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I use 3 levels of wet stone grits. The first is only if there is a chip. I found a couple-three passes with the second, about 600 if my foggy memory is correct ios enough. The last is 1000 or maybe 1200 grit to add the refined edge.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I have a ton of knife sharpening stuff, to include many strops and various compunds…isn't stropping a thing for the planes?


----------



## corelz125

Bob you free hand or use a jig?


----------



## corelz125

Petey there's a Sargent 424 on eBay right now for an ok price.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob you free hand or use a jig?
> 
> - corelz125


Both, depending on the situation. minor maintenance of the edge I usually freehand a couple of passes.


----------



## DevinT

Yes, stropping is a thing for planes. Sharpen (low grit) when dull. Hone (high grit) before a big job. Strop (with compound) between honings.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And 2 angles for strength and maintaining the edge. A universal theory that works well on axes too


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sharpening is a huge can of works on this site. What method do you use to sharpen your irons Topa?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I use 3 levels of wet stone grits. The first is only if there is a chip. I found a couple-three passes with the second, about 600 if my foggy memory is correct ios enough. The last is 1000 or maybe 1200 grit to add the refined edge.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I have a ton of knife sharpening stuff, to include many strops and various compunds…isn t stropping a thing for the planes?
> 
> - moke


Stropping is definitely required for best sharpening. It is constant in the carving stage of leather tooling.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez,

Thanks for thinking of me, I will check it out. Devin is a fountain of knowledge. I should post my flea market treasures.

Back to Golf. We took 6 points yesterday. First in flight. Experienced a "shoot-out" closest to the pin from 90 yards. Under the lights (dark) 100 or so people watching. Heart pumping. Today is another two matches. They will be gunning for the leaders (us).


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all.

First: The hip surgery is now 4 weeks old. Doing good. Last and final update on it and no more. I am tired of it as I am sure so is everyone else.

Walker, cane, step up to bed and all other help items, retired, gone. 
Meds, pain killer, and others all gone. 
Can drive now, not the Porsche yet. Porsche is a bit harder to enter and exit. But much more comfortable than the Caddy or the Explorer as to seating, ride comfort etc.
Therapy complete, passed all tests. 
Still some slight pain mainly late in the day. Night in bed is not the best, comfort area is evasive.
So all and all good. No more reports.

Second or should have been first:
Being able to read your posts of encouragement and well wishes was and is most appreciated, it helped. Thanks for the care. Do it for others when you can. Important.

Third: some shop time again more than go out and look.

Fourth: Be off the reservation on and off for some time in the hills with scenery and nature. Poor wifi.

As Adam Clayton Powell once said "Keep the faith, Bably" whatever that means.


----------



## pottz

> Sorry I missed out on you folks tonight… met a long lost friend for some adult beverages…. Good times…haven t caught with him in 20 years
> 
> - moke


more important than we are ? ( a tear runs down the cheek)


----------



## moke

> Sorry I missed out on you folks tonight… met a long lost friend for some adult beverages…. Good times…haven t caught with him in 20 years
> 
> - moke
> 
> more important than we are ? ( a tear runs down the cheek)
> 
> - pottz


No need for tears….I'll always be a LJer….well until cricket decides otherwise. When I started in LE there was an Officer in the town where my day job was. He sort of looked out after us all, even though I was in a neighboring city. 
It was just the way he was. We were young and Lord knows we needed some direction. He passed away on Tuesday and all these cops are coming back for his funeral, this afternoon, and then a get together Sat afternoon. I met with a friend last night who was good friends with him too. Then two more friends that showed.

Growing old and all the crap that comes with it just sucks…loosing old friends is probably the worst. We have had a fair amount of that since 21 came around and now 22 is not looking any better.


----------



## DevinT

*Eric*, the curved bottom plane is called a *FELLOE PLANE*










Yours has a French style wedge finial and the sneck on the iron is classically French.

Felloes are wheel rim segments. This plane was used by wheelwrights to smooth the rims of wheels for wagons, carts, and other farm equipment.

The tool is considered to be rare.

The sides help it to straddle the felloe.

I estimate early to mid 19th century for time period

ASIDE: you can find out the size of the wheel it was used for by measuring out the radius of the sole


----------



## corelz125

So it sounds like you get a good edge on your irons Bob. That's usually the biggest problem getting a plane to work right.


----------



## northwoodsman

This sort of piggybacks on another current thread about Rockler. Does anyone have a need for a Rockler Corner Radius Jig to be used with a router table? It's slightly different that the one they currently offer, it's about three years old, it's the original version. It's free if you pay shipping via USPS flat rate box. All I ask is that you intend to use it and don't request it for the purpose of reselling it for a profit. Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## DevinT

> One little detail..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was made in Auburn, NY…...by the Auburn Tool Co.
> 
> Might be closer to about 1880s….
> 
> - bandit571


Book says to see Astragal Press 1869. So you are likely very close. Mid to late 19th century. Though has a wedge finial reminiscent of early 19th century (G. Mutter, England 1766-1812) instead of the later style popularized by D. Malloch (Scotland, 1850-1870) which had a "curve at the rear of the finial […] flattened to meet the top at an angle"

So I am thinking closer to 1869 (as-per Astragal Press) than 1880



















Though for a more detailed answer I would have to obtain the 1987 Pollacks reference study on wedges which sounds more complete than this book (as this book makes reference to Pollacks 1987 study).


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, I know what you mean about losing friends. My old Chief past away a few months back. He was real good to me and remained loyal to him right up to the end of time there. I walked out of a union meeting where they were pushing a no confidence vote on him. It pasted by one vote. Right after I left I took him to coffee and gave him the whole skinny. Then the paper got wind of it and interviewed me. I became person non grata. So you know what happened. Little, late, or no back up on hot calls and only two or three others would even talk to me. I stuck around and several left for greener pastures. Good riddance. I eventually got pushed out by the new chief. It's a common
in small town law enforcement.


----------



## northwoodsman

> This sort of piggybacks on another current thread about Rockler. Does anyone have a need for a Rockler Corner Radius Jig to be used with a router table? It s slightly different that the one they currently offer, it s about three years old, it s the original version. It s free if you pay shipping via USPS flat rate box. All I ask is that you intend to use it and don t request it for the purpose of reselling it for a profit. Send me a pm if interested.
> 
> - northwoodsman


GONE!


----------



## corelz125

That was fast northwoods.


----------



## DevinT

The first round of deplorables have arrived! Oh, glorious wonderful IRON!


----------



## DevinT

Many thanks for not sending "critters", though, the box had a hole torn in it, I suspect they wanted to peak inside to make sure it wasn't a bomb (considering weight to size ratio). That, or something that was inside the box broke loose. Anyway, I opened the box with gloves and made sure no critters jumped out


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... It s free if you pay shipping via USPS flat rate box. * All I ask is that you intend to use it and don t request it for the purpose of reselling it for a profit.* Send me a pm if interested.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Like your style…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So it sounds like you get a good edge on your irons Bob. That s usually the biggest problem getting a plane to work right.
> 
> - corelz125


Sharpening seems to be natural ability. No idea why  Lots of people used to have me sharpen knives and my ace in the hole was sharpening drill bits. Kind of tricky to sharpen them. Twisting and changing the angle to the grinder at the same time. Learned that in ag class in high school. I met a guy on a job that was phenomenal sharpening wood augers. It was absolutely amazing what he did, They worked a lot better than new! )


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Devin, that is very interesting about the plane with a convex sole. I would have never guessed the use for it.

It looks like you are getting ready to restore a table full of planes there. Good luck, but I am sure you can do it. I have a couple of old Stanley's that


----------



## BurlyBob

Devin, sure looks like your going to need a lot of parts. I'm thinking a lot of us might have what you need. I'm sure we'll be hearing from you.


----------



## corelz125

She has other plans for them. All of them are probably cracked or have a bad repair job. The after part when she gets done with them will be the show.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Stopped at Harbor Freight today. I did not know a High Flow Fireman's Hose Nozzle was made for garden hoses until I stumbled on it in their advertising email. Surprised I even opened it. Since the chity accommodates fire code violations maximizing risks during our increasing wildfire season that has increased 10 fold in the last 15 years, my Guardian Angel must have opened that email for me to find it. Garden hoses will not put out a significant fire. We used 1 1/2" when I was a volunteer for our attack line. Some departments went to 1 3/4" now. Houses contain significantly more flammable contents today. Now if you smell smoke you have 2 or 3 minutes to evacuate. 40 years ago you had 15 to 18 minutes to evacuate. Plus houses being built too close together ignite each other. Anyways, The wildfire risks are highest under the eaves, especially at the corners. That High Flow Fireman's Hose Nozzle may prevent an attic fire from getting started. Attic fires are the worst because there is limited access to extinguish them.

The safety tip for today )
https://www.harborfreight.com/high-flow-firemans-hose-nozzle-58677.html?

I only made 2 stops today at Harbor Freight and Costco. Costco has steel doors. Too bad Harbor Freight does not. They had plywood to replace a window ;(((( Enuf said about WW ;((


----------



## EricFai

And with the dry weather here in the southeast, burn bans are in effect. It was on the news last night about a couple of forest fires in upstate south Carolina.

Glad I burned the brush pile a few weeks back after a few days of rain.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been out for a bit, lets just say I had big project to get done.

War in Ukraine goes on. Older family has been moved to another safer country, the rest are toughing it out, or fighting as the case may be.

Back to shop and work in next few days.


----------



## pottz

just saw gunny post on the woodshed,he's back and safe.im sure he'll chime in here soon.


----------



## pottz

looks like i was posting the same time you were gunny.sorry,i was just too damn happy and excited you were home safe my friend.no more of "those" projects please ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> looks like i was posting the same time you were gunny.sorry,i was just too damn happy and excited you were home safe my friend.no more of "those" projects please ?
> 
> - pottz


No promises, on projects. Sometimes things just have to be done ya know?


----------



## pottz

> looks like i was posting the same time you were gunny.sorry,i was just too damn happy and excited you were home safe my friend.no more of "those" projects please ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No promises, on projects. Sometimes things just have to be done ya know?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i know my friend.your a damn good man (standing straight and saluting with wet eyes,and now choking up…...........)


----------



## pottz

*once a soldier always a soldier,and always respected for their service to our great country !*


----------



## pottz

ok last night i talked a lot of s#$t and said id post some old tool candy so being a man of my word here is what ive got.











































































































*last pic is just to make corelz wet his pants !!!!*


----------



## corelz125

So the bridge city planes came out of the closet finally? The only metallic plane on that wall is that a Stanley#40? the big transitional on the bottom is that a Union X? That big saw plate cut that up and it makes good scraper blades.


----------



## EricFai

There are some nice old tools there.


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz, I'll join you.

Here's my pride and joy! To really top it off. It's a sweetheart! Need I say more?


----------



## pottz

hey dont ask me what any of them are,you guys tell me.it all started with the rusty old saw at the top of pic one.a customer was building a house in malibu and they dug it up doing the foundation.others saw it and thought,he likes old tools and started giving me stuff.the one tool i will never give up is the had turn auger drill.it's full of bug holes and the handle has been glued back together.super cool.ill bet bandit can give me some answers as to what ive shown ?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, I ll join you.
> 
> Here s my pride and joy! To really top it off. It s a sweetheart! Need I say more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


hey you recognize any of this old iron ? and ill take that plane for a buck ?


----------



## corelz125

You need that dollar and a dream for that plane Pottz.


----------



## pottz

> You need that dollar and a dream for that plane Pottz.
> 
> - corelz125


hey i made an honest offer ? ill just plug in my makita !!!!


----------



## pottz

hey where is our host tonight ? mike chime in ! these plane guys are on me !!!!!


----------



## moke

Back from the Funeral duty….one more old cop get together tomorrow then I'm done. Old cops are a lot like fisherman, except the stories get more exciting and dangerous as we get older…..A tussle where there were two dirt bags are now ten guys and they now have weapons…..you can imagine.

Glad you made it back Gunny…..was worried about you and the family. I hope the resolution is quick in coming and the casualties get less and less…. I like your new avatar. Above all, be safe…..

Speaking of hardware, wow Mr Pottz….that is some collection. I do have my Grandfathers brace and bit….maybe I should dig it out and display it….speaking of displays did you guys get a load of the wooden models that the Duck showed in his cabinet project? He is not just another pretty face…....um….never mind…some things are better left unsaid. The models were awesome.

Topa…I am sorry to say this but that nozzle is a POS….had a couple…..restricts the flow too much…..

A small rant….is there such a thing as 1/4" plywood that is not warped? Making flat panel door and oit a PITA to get the warped stuff in the slot. ok rant over….


----------



## moke

> hey where is our host tonight ? mike chime in ! these plane guys are on me !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Just got here buddy….I got your 6…...maybe I will get into planes now, but I still am of the thought that EVERYTHING needs a cord….and the best planes are those that you board to go to Vegas…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

News reported a study of 36,000 adults saying moderate use of wine and beer shrinks the brain. Shall we ban them from the Patio and the Shop after hours?


----------



## corelz125

I used 1/2" ply for one cabinet Mike instead of 1/4


----------



## RichT

Look what followed me home today. It's a new bluetooth speaker from Festool. It was a thank you gift from someone I did some work for.

I'm impressed with the sound quality for its size. There will be some rockin' tunes in the shop.

(And some jealousy from down under).


----------



## corelz125

That bottom one is it a union x? The top is that a stanley #40?


----------



## RichT

> News reported a study of 36,000 adults saying moderate use of wine and beer shrinks the brain. Shall we ban them from the Patio and the Shop after hours?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Time for a replay of Cliff Clavin's theory of why beer makes you smarter:

Well, you see, Norm, it's like this. A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it's the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members.In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Now, as we know, excessive intake of alcohol kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine.

And that, Norm, is why you always feel smarter after a few beers.


----------



## moke

The wife is an advanced practice Nurse.(Masters) Her specialty is Cardio…..a couple of years ago they said a glass or two of red wine is good for you. Now that info is a few years old, but I am sticking with it through thick and thin. Now I hate red wine, but Jamison's is yellow, but that is in the family of "warm" colors. Yellow-red not that far apart on the color palate. So I am sticking with Jamison's, as a matter of fact I had a few of those tonight….and I feel healthier already! A Cardiologist said so!!!! Kind of…..


----------



## moke

> News reported a study of 36,000 adults saying moderate use of wine and beer shrinks the brain. Shall we ban them from the Patio and the Shop after hours?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Time for a replay of Cliff Clavin s theory of why beer makes you smarter:
> 
> Well, you see, Norm, it's like this. A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it's the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members.In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Now, as we know, excessive intake of alcohol kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine.
> 
> And that, Norm, is why you always feel smarter after a few beers.
> 
> - Rich


 Yeah…what he said!!!!


----------



## moke

> Look what followed me home today. It s a new bluetooth speaker from Festool. It was a thank you gift from someone I did some work for.
> 
> I m impressed with the sound quality for its size. There will be some rockin tunes in the shop.
> 
> (And some jealousy from down under).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Oh Rich that was low!!! showing that to me and the Duck? How much is that?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I saw Hawaiian, Virginia, and California license plates driving a few miles today. I wondered about seeing that many today if WA is attracting people with lax law enforcement? The news confirmed it a few minutes ago. A video of a car thief with 47 felony convictions, more than 225 arrests in the just Spokane area the last 20 years was arrested and released again. Meanwhile is Seattle armed drug dealers are being released as soon as they are arrested too. Crime pays very well in WW ;((


----------



## 987Ron

Another correlation: Great German engineering, Porsche, Festool, Audi, Bosch from the country with the most and best Bier. Must be a connection there.


----------



## pottz

> hey where is our host tonight ? mike chime in ! these plane guys are on me !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just got here buddy….I got your 6…...maybe I will get into planes now, but I still am of the thought that EVERYTHING needs a cord….and the best planes are those that you board to go to Vegas…..
> 
> - moke


hey even i use a (choke) plane once in awhile !


----------



## pottz

> Look what followed me home today. It s a new bluetooth speaker from Festool. It was a thank you gift from someone I did some work for.
> 
> I m impressed with the sound quality for its size. There will be some rockin tunes in the shop.
> 
> (And some jealousy from down under).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


oh man your such a tease ! guess what the duck is ordering tomorrow ?


----------



## pottz

> News reported a study of 36,000 adults saying moderate use of wine and beer shrinks the brain. Shall we ban them from the Patio and the Shop after hours?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Time for a replay of Cliff Clavin s theory of why beer makes you smarter:
> 
> Well, you see, Norm, it's like this. A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it's the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members.In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Now, as we know, excessive intake of alcohol kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine.
> 
> And that, Norm, is why you always feel smarter after a few beers.
> 
> - Rich


makes total sense ! cheers jocks. im probably not a good example though…......


----------



## RichT

> Oh Rich that was low!!! showing that to me and the Duck? How much is that?
> 
> - moke


$225. One cool feature is that with two of them, you can pair them up for a true stereo experience. One will become the left speaker and the other one the right.

I got that one gratis, but might just buy a second one to have the most awesome Festool shop sound system in the northern hemisphere-if you get my drift.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> News reported a study of 36,000 adults saying moderate use of wine and beer shrinks the brain. Shall we ban them from the Patio and the Shop after hours?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Time for a replay of Cliff Clavin s theory of why beer makes you smarter:
> 
> Well, you see, Norm, it's like this. A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it's the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members.In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Now, as we know, excessive intake of alcohol kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine.
> 
> And that, Norm, is why you always feel smarter after a few beers.
> 
> - Rich


I need to buy lots of wine for the chity council and staff. Lots of brain cells need to be purged to increase intelligence when they accommodate fire, propane, and structural code violations. Can anyone top building a concrete wall on top of the ground like a giant 32-ton domino adjacent to a 1,000-gallon propane tank? On second thought, do you think there are any salvageable brain cells in the chity council and staff?


----------



## pottz

> The wife is an advanced practice Nurse.(Masters) Her specialty is Cardio…..a couple of years ago they said a glass or two of red wine is good for you. Now that info is a few years old, but I am sticking with it through thick and thin. Now I hate red wine, but Jamison s is yellow, but that is in the family of "warm" colors. Yellow-red not that far apart on the color palate. So I am sticking with Jamison s, as a matter of fact I had a few of those tonight….and I feel healthier already! A Cardiologist said so!!!! Kind of…..
> 
> - moke


* Now I hate red wine*...... mike tell me i read it wrong and ill sleep well tonight my friend ?


----------



## RichT

> Another correlation: Great German engineering, Porsche, Festool, Audi, Bosch from the country with the most and best Bier. Must be a connection there.
> 
> - 987Ron


That reminds me of a funny one that won't get me banned…

In heaven, your chef is French, your mechanic is German and your butler is British.

In hell, your chef is British, your butler is German and your mechanic is French.


----------



## pottz

> Another correlation: Great German engineering, Porsche, Festool, Audi, Bosch from the country with the most and best Bier. Must be a connection there.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> That reminds me of a funny one that won t get me banned…
> 
> In heaven, your chef is French, your mechanic is German and your butler is British.
> 
> In hell, your chef is British, your butler is German and your mechanic is French.
> 
> - Rich


ill pray for heaven,all though it's a long shot at best !!!!!


----------



## moke

> Oh Rich that was low!!! showing that to me and the Duck? How much is that?
> 
> - moke
> 
> $225. One cool feature is that with two of them, you can pair them up for a true stereo experience. One will become the left speaker and the other one the right.
> 
> I got that one gratis, but might just buy a second one to have the most awesome Festool shop sound system in the northern hemisphere-if you get my drift.
> 
> - Rich


OMG …now I have to get TWO??......I am giving the SWMBO your name and avatar….... (thanks for the idea though)


----------



## moke

> The wife is an advanced practice Nurse.(Masters) Her specialty is Cardio…..a couple of years ago they said a glass or two of red wine is good for you. Now that info is a few years old, but I am sticking with it through thick and thin. Now I hate red wine, but Jamison s is yellow, but that is in the family of "warm" colors. Yellow-red not that far apart on the color palate. So I am sticking with Jamison s, as a matter of fact I had a few of those tonight….and I feel healthier already! A Cardiologist said so!!!! Kind of…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> 
> Now I hate red wine*...... mike tell me i read it wrong and ill sleep well tonight my friend ?
> 
> - pottz


I'm a white guy….wine that is….Red Wine is the SWMBO choice…..it reminds me of sucking my shoe ( don't ask)


----------



## pottz

> The wife is an advanced practice Nurse.(Masters) Her specialty is Cardio…..a couple of years ago they said a glass or two of red wine is good for you. Now that info is a few years old, but I am sticking with it through thick and thin. Now I hate red wine, but Jamison s is yellow, but that is in the family of "warm" colors. Yellow-red not that far apart on the color palate. So I am sticking with Jamison s, as a matter of fact I had a few of those tonight….and I feel healthier already! A Cardiologist said so!!!! Kind of…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> 
> Now I hate red wine*...... mike tell me i read it wrong and ill sleep well tonight my friend ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m a white guy….wine that is….Red Wine is the SWMBO choice…..it reminds me of sucking my shoe ( don t ask)
> 
> - moke


now that surprises me.most men prefer red,and woman white.my wife drinks chardonnay 95% of the time.im mixed about equal.like tonight i started with chardonnay and now im on pinot.never met a wine i didn't like.well except french wines.american wineries kiked their snobby asses back in the seventies and never looked back.


----------



## moke

> The wife is an advanced practice Nurse.(Masters) Her specialty is Cardio…..a couple of years ago they said a glass or two of red wine is good for you. Now that info is a few years old, but I am sticking with it through thick and thin. Now I hate red wine, but Jamison s is yellow, but that is in the family of "warm" colors. Yellow-red not that far apart on the color palate. So I am sticking with Jamison s, as a matter of fact I had a few of those tonight….and I feel healthier already! A Cardiologist said so!!!! Kind of…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> 
> Now I hate red wine*...... mike tell me i read it wrong and ill sleep well tonight my friend ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m a white guy….wine that is….Red Wine is the SWMBO choice…..it reminds me of sucking my shoe ( don t ask)
> 
> - moke
> 
> now that surprises me.most men prefer red,and woman white.my wife drinks chardonnay 95% of the time.im mixed about equal.like tonight i started with chardonnay and now im on pinot.never met a wine i didn t like.well except french wines.american wineries kiked their snobby asses back in the seventies and never looked back.
> 
> - pottz


You ever have that booze that u got sick on? Red wine is mine…...


----------



## RichT

> ill pray for heaven,all though it s a long shot at best !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I don't think either one of us has good odds, Lar.


----------



## pottz

> ill pray for heaven,all though it s a long shot at best !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t think either one of us has good odds, Lar.
> 
> - Rich


lmao, no probably not.you wanna car pool to hell !!!!


----------



## RichT

> You ever have that booze that u got sick on? Red wine is mine…...
> 
> - moke


Doug Stanhope is a comedian. He's pretty far out there, but kind of a genius. His act involves him getting drunk and obnoxious… but in a good way.

Anyway, he said his plan to stop drinking was to get puking sick on every type of alcohol so he never will want to drink it again.


----------



## pottz

> The wife is an advanced practice Nurse.(Masters) Her specialty is Cardio…..a couple of years ago they said a glass or two of red wine is good for you. Now that info is a few years old, but I am sticking with it through thick and thin. Now I hate red wine, but Jamison s is yellow, but that is in the family of "warm" colors. Yellow-red not that far apart on the color palate. So I am sticking with Jamison s, as a matter of fact I had a few of those tonight….and I feel healthier already! A Cardiologist said so!!!! Kind of…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> 
> Now I hate red wine*...... mike tell me i read it wrong and ill sleep well tonight my friend ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m a white guy….wine that is….Red Wine is the SWMBO choice…..it reminds me of sucking my shoe ( don t ask)
> 
> - moke
> 
> now that surprises me.most men prefer red,and woman white.my wife drinks chardonnay 95% of the time.im mixed about equal.like tonight i started with chardonnay and now im on pinot.never met a wine i didn t like.well except french wines.american wineries kiked their snobby asses back in the seventies and never looked back.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You ever have that booze that u got sick on? Red wine is mine…...
> 
> - moke


yeah it was jack daniels at a poker game game back in the eighties.i was drunk and someone bet me for a buck to eat a bone meal dog bone.i did and to this day ill never drink jack again.well first off it's crappy whiskey.


----------



## pottz

> You ever have that booze that u got sick on? Red wine is mine…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> Doug Stanhope a comedian. He s pretty far out there, but kind of a genius. His act involves him getting drunk and obnoxious… but in a good way.
> 
> Anyway, he said his plan to stop drinking was to get puking sick on every type of alcohol so he never will want to drink it again.
> 
> - Rich


ive tried,no luck so far.except for the the jack !


----------



## moke

> You ever have that booze that u got sick on? Red wine is mine…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> Doug Stanhope a comedian. He s pretty far out there, but kind of a genius. His act involves him getting drunk and obnoxious… but in a good way.
> 
> Anyway, he said his plan to stop drinking was to get puking sick on every type of alcohol so he never will want to drink it again.
> 
> - Rich


Good lord!


----------



## RichT

I mentioned Doug Stanhope. He's not for the faint of heart. But he does come up with some brilliant stuff.

Remember the second-hand smoke hype from a few years ago. Fake science, but he nailed it.

Doug points out that nicotine is one of the most addictive substances on the planet.

So, if second hand smoke is killing that many people and nicotine is so addictive then why is no one addicted to second hand smoke?

Why aren't there Denny's waitresses grabbing a whiff whenever they can?


----------



## pottz

> I mentioned Doug Stanhope. He s not for the faint of heart. But he does come up with some brilliant stuff.
> 
> Remember the second-hand smoke hype from a few years ago. Fake science, but he nailed it.
> 
> Doug points out that nicotine is one of the most addictive substances on the planet.
> 
> So, if second hand smoke is killing that many people and nicotine is so addictive then why is no one addicted to second hand smoke?
> 
> Why aren t there Denny s waitresses grabbing a whiff whenever they can?
> 
> - Rich


LMAO !!!!! yeah makes me wonder growing up having to breath moms pall mall smoke in the station wagon with the windows rolled up,and no seat belts. well time to make my will i guess-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Pottz, I ll join you.
> 
> Here s my pride and joy! To really top it off. It s a sweetheart! Need I say more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


My sweetheart(s),









Even got a blade for one,


----------



## RichT

> LMAO !!!!! yeah makes me wonder growing up having to breath moms pall mall smoke in the station wagon with the windows rolled up,and no seat belts. well time to make my will i guess-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I know. When I was little I'd stand on the passenger seat so I could see out. Whenever mom had to hit the brakes, she'd slam her arm into my stomach so I didn't crash into the steel dashboard. Not sure which was worse.


----------



## moke

> Pottz, I ll join you.
> 
> Here s my pride and joy! To really top it off. It s a sweetheart! Need I say more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> My sweetheart(s),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got a blade for one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Awesome Duckie! You are one surprise after another!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> You ever have that booze that u got sick on? Red wine is mine…...
> 
> - moke


Bloody *PHILISTINE!*... unless it's that *expensive* swill.


----------



## pottz

> LMAO !!!!! yeah makes me wonder growing up having to breath moms pall mall smoke in the station wagon with the windows rolled up,and no seat belts. well time to make my will i guess-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I know. When I was little I d stand on the passenger seat so I could see out. Whenever mom had to hit the brakes, she d slam her arm into my stomach so I didn t crash into the steel dashboard. Not sure which was worse.
> 
> - Rich


oh man rich your flooding me with memories.scary ones, but reality ! lol.


----------



## moke

> You ever have that booze that u got sick on? Red wine is mine…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> Bloody *PHILISTINE!*... unless it s that *expensive* swill.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Sorry….forgot it is your favorite food group….


----------



## pottz

> You ever have that booze that u got sick on? Red wine is mine…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> Bloody *PHILISTINE!*... unless it s that *expensive* swill.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


duckie you will spend lots of money on quality tools yet you will only drink cheap vino ? put the same quality into your body as you do your shop ! may i suggest before you leave this world you might enjoy a good bottle of penfolds grange.which if you dont know is a product of aus!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I mentioned Doug Stanhope. He s not for the faint of heart. But he does come up with some brilliant stuff.
> 
> Remember the second-hand smoke hype from a few years ago. Fake science, but he nailed it.
> 
> Doug points out that nicotine is one of the most addictive substances on the planet.
> 
> So, if second hand smoke is killing that many people and nicotine is so addictive then why is no one addicted to second hand smoke?
> 
> Why aren t there Denny s waitresses grabbing a whiff whenever they can?
> 
> - Rich


LOL!

Dad didn't smoke enough to matter I don't think. He rolled his own using Prince Albert. The thing I wondered about was all the grain dust in the grain bin shoveling it into the corners with that auger making endless dust supply  A doctor told me I have spots in my lungs. He said they think they are benign. Modern imaging is revealing all kinds of things they never knew about before. He thought mine were from my grandparent's chicken house. Could be the grain bin, eh?


----------



## pottz

> I mentioned Doug Stanhope. He s not for the faint of heart. But he does come up with some brilliant stuff.
> 
> Remember the second-hand smoke hype from a few years ago. Fake science, but he nailed it.
> 
> Doug points out that nicotine is one of the most addictive substances on the planet.
> 
> So, if second hand smoke is killing that many people and nicotine is so addictive then why is no one addicted to second hand smoke?
> 
> Why aren t there Denny s waitresses grabbing a whiff whenever they can?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Dad didn t smoke enough to matter I don t think. He rolled his own using Prince Albert. The thing I wondered about was all the grain dust in the grain bin shoveling it into the corners with that auger making endless dust supply  A doctor told me I have spots in my lungs. He said they think they are benign. Modern imaging is revealing all kinds of things they never knew about before. He thought mine were from my grandparent s chicken house. Could be the grain bin, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh man i dont wanna see a scan of mine,i only pray i survived that period of life unscathed !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RichT

> He rolled his own using Prince Albert.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Remember making crank phone calls?

Calling the drug store… "Do you have Prince Albert in a can?"

Everyone knows the rest.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hate pocketholes with a passion, however, I'm stupid enough to believe that there is a place for them… even hidden amongst the annals of the revered *Domino*.

So *moke*, when you asked if anyone used the new *Kreg* jig, I couldn't answer, however, mine arrived yesterday, so today I can. I haven't used it on a project, however, I don't need to in order to evaluate their functionality. 
The use of pocketholes (as opposed to now making them) is still a *ho-hum so-so* labour of disdain.

If you hate pocketholes and would do anything to make that arduous process less tragic, the new jig is an answer to my prayers,








no thickness setup/tension required and the dust extraction ********************s all over the previous versions…
Easily handles different thicknesses,









however, you still need to adjust the collar on the drill bit…

Makes a great attachment to my MDF stile bench using the TSO dogs,


  






It does come with an *auto adjust* clamp on a promo offer from our *Carba-Tec*,









which could be useful on my finger joint jig.


----------



## moke

Thanks LBD! I appreciate the advice! Kreg is made about 150 miles from here, in Central Iowa. I had a little brother that is now deceased, but was a sale rep for a Hydrolic distributor. One of his accounts was Kreg. He dabbled in Woodworking and he knew I liked Kreg. He took me with him on a Sales call many years ago. The CEO, his name was Craig, was a great guy. I see he died this year. I bought a few jigs at cost, at the time, but they didn't make nearly the stuff they do now. I have always liked kreg stuff, but it has always been overpriced…..

Looks like I have a ton of stuff to buy….I'll add this to the list! This at least is affordable.

Edit: I had some self adjusting clamps that went bad, when they first came out. Kreg CS is awesome and replaced them immediately…the new ones seem to have no issues…..


----------



## moke

Nite all….


----------



## pottz

> Nite all….
> 
> - moke


ill send dw to give you a tuck in and a peck on he cheek little mike !!!!


----------



## pottz

well that mkes me too.nite little duckings-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> He rolled his own using Prince Albert.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Remember making crank phone calls?
> 
> Calling the drug store… "Do you have Prince Albert in a can?"
> 
> Everyone knows the rest.
> 
> - Rich


No, We did not have a phone until I was 10 or 12. They were rotary dial then. I rolled a few. One day working on the water front in Seattle I'm sure everyone thought it was pot )


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> duckie you will spend lots of money on quality tools yet you will only drink cheap vino ? put the same quality into your body as you do your shop ! may i suggest before you leave this world you might enjoy a good bottle of penfolds grange.which if you dont know is a product of aus!!!!!
> - pottz


I drink for affect, not taste. When I hold my nose and skull a large mug of vino, expensive makes no difference… They both (cheap/expensive) come out the same colour of yellow.

*Grange* is OK to buff up the *Ryobi*s… but I want something much classier for the *Fe$tool*s.


----------



## robscastle

2022 Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras began on
Friday, 18 February and ends on Sunday, 6 March

Me attempting impersonate Farrokh … quite a few years ago no doubt!










I would have gone only I broke a nail and that bloody shaver thing made me look like a biker bitch.


----------



## controlfreak

> No, We did not have a phone until I was 10 or 12. They were rotary dial then. I rolled a few. One day working on the water front in Seattle I m sure everyone thought it was pot )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Make me think of a question a young son asks his father, "Dad, why do you call it a cordless phone?"

Another blast from the past, do you remember carbon paper plane tickets that had one sheet for each stop?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning,

Final match today. We are still in the lead. I shot 73 with 5 birds yesterday. Hope to make the shoot-out by winning our flight.

I hope to get back to normal in a few days.

Pete


----------



## bandit571

Was starting to sound like a George Thoroughgood song…"I drink alone.."

I got invited to a party, but I stayed home instead
Just Me and my pal Johnnie Walker, and his brothers Black and Red…


----------



## 987Ron

> started with chardonnay and now im on pinot.*never met a wine i didn t like.*well except french wines.american wineries kiked their snobby asses back in the seventies and never looked back.
> 
> - pottz


There are some so called winery's in the south that use the Muscatel Grape. I would put money on the fact that you would not care for it. Really bad stuff. I consider it undrinkable..


----------



## splintergroup

> ok last night i talked a lot of s#$t and said id post some old tool candy so being a man of my word here is what ive got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


See Pottzy, leave your tools outside after playing and they all get ruined!!

A wag of the finger at you buddy!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, 65 out and 80 later. Pollen has started heavily this year. Wife is out hosing the porch, cars are covered The Black P-car is in the garage and has the golden glow of pollen. Yuck.

Some shop time today, have another yarn box to make for a friend of the daughters. Just like the last one only she wants a Sloth image on it instead of the yarn balls. Did not know how many people are nuts over Sloths until I started trying to find an image suitable for the laser.

Later.


----------



## northwoodsman

Lumberjocks is like the movie Groundhog Day where everything seems to repeat itself. Then you realize that people are just copying their posts from one forum to another. That's a mean trick to play on someone who has memory issues.


----------



## bandit571

> ok last night i talked a lot of s#$t and said id post some old tool candy so being a man of my word here is what ive got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> See Pottzy, leave your tools outside after playing and they all get ruined!!
> 
> A wag of the finger at you buddy!
> 
> - splintergroup


One man crosscut saw….used an extra handle in case you had a helper
Stanley No. 3 level..24"?
Coffin smoother
Monkey wrench
Stanley no. 40 scrub plane
Curved draw knife
Brace and auger bit
Razee plane, maybe a Stanley #36 jenny?
Stanley #35, minus the rear handle
Last plane I can see…Stanley Liberty Bell #129


----------



## pottz

> started with chardonnay and now im on pinot.*never met a wine i didn t like.*well except french wines.american wineries kiked their snobby asses back in the seventies and never looked back.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There are some so called winery s in the south that use the Muscatel Grape. I would put money on the fact that you would not care for it. Really bad stuff. I consider it undrinkable..
> 
> - 987Ron


you a correct my friend.


----------



## pottz

> ok last night i talked a lot of s#$t and said id post some old tool candy so being a man of my word here is what ive got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> See Pottzy, leave your tools outside after playing and they all get ruined!!
> 
> A wag of the finger at you buddy!
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> One man crosscut saw….used an extra handle in case you had a helper
> Stanley No. 3 level..24"?
> Coffin smoother
> Monkey wrench
> Stanley no. 40 scrub plane
> Curved draw knife
> Brace and auger bit
> Razee plane, maybe a Stanley #36 jenny?
> Stanley #35, minus the rear handle
> Last plane I can see…Stanley Liberty Bell #129
> 
> - bandit571


i knew you would know what these were.that level is still true.


----------



## corelz125

CF also when you used your credit card and they swiped it manually with the carbon paper receipt.

Northwoods I like to keep my posts specific for the thread I'm in. Gets confusing posting the same thing here and there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> No, We did not have a phone until I was 10 or 12. They were rotary dial then. I rolled a few. One day working on the water front in Seattle I m sure everyone thought it was pot )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Make me think of a question a young son asks his father, "Dad, why do you call it a cordless phone?"
> 
> Another blast from the past, do you remember carbon paper plane tickets that had one sheet for each stop?
> 
> - controlfreak


No, I always thought planes were for those who could not afford to travel with an RV and see things


----------



## northwoodsman

Anybody else live in a small enough town and remember a "party line" on a phone? Our first phone # was 4 digits. When it went to 5 digits it threw everybody for a loop. My best pal loved in the country and 4 farms shared the same #. If you wanted to make a call and someone was already talking you would just keep picking up the phone until they were done. Do you recall how expensive long distance calls were back then? You had to have the operator(s) make the connections. This was the early 70's.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anybody else live in a small enough town and remember a "party line" on a phone? Our first phone # was 4 digits. When it went to 5 digits it threw everybody for a loop. My best pal loved in the country and 4 farms shared the same #. If you wanted to make a call and someone was already talking you would just keep picking up the phone until they were done. Do you recall how expensive long distance calls were back then? You had to have the operator(s) make the connections. This was the early 70 s.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Yeah, All the nosy neighbors listening reduced the volume to where you couldn't hear what was being said ;((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Burley Bob, You have a #1?! amazing.

Duck, yes pocket holes have their place.

Northwoodsman, yes my mom had a party line. She said she stopped that because it was a waste of time.

Bandit - If you ever get on Jeopardy! Take had tools for 1000!

So, we made the shoot-out. Knocked out in the first round. Good experience makes you stronger. Won money, and some cool cocktails glasses.

Back to woodworking I hope in a few weeks. Picking up a truck on Monday. Friends will be helping me move my shop.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## pottz

went to my wood guy today to get some clear vert grain DF S4S.11.60 a BF ! 4/4 walnut was 16.40 BF. lucky i didn't need any of that.may have to take up rock collecting ?


----------



## corelz125

Place by me has 6/4 1/4 sawn white oak for $11.10 bdft for pieces under 8".


----------



## DevinT

> I think I would of started with something easier to work with maybe poplar.
> 
> - corelz125


Advice take . I picked up this board for about $10 today. It measures almost 7/8" thick, about 7" wide (give or take 1/8" along its length), and about 48 3/4" long (give or take 1/16" along it's width).

Will dimension it as-one and then part it into pieces to try hand cut dovetails.


----------



## corelz125

Poplar is a breeze to work with. Save those other boards for a project or when you get the dovetails down.


----------



## pottz

> Place by me has 6/4 1/4 sawn white oak for $11.10 bdft for pieces under 8".
> 
> - corelz125


8" did you mean 8' ?


----------



## corelz125

Boards under 8" wide.


----------



## pottz

> Boards under 8" wide.
> 
> - corelz125


lol-thats what i thought,my guy sells shorts for a lot less but not that short.


----------



## moke

I'm back from Funeral duty….

I have been getting some walnut cut off that they use in the drying kiln. I have bought quite a few over the years. 
They range from two to three feet. I have used them in the past for mantle clocks, but I have saved all the cut-offs and the oak and ash I have gotten too. I saved some shorter 6to 12" pieces…thinking that I was getting more like my Dad ( Dad took apart old can openers and such for the motors and screws). Now that I am making some toys, I have been using that stuff at an alarming rate. My point being…."shorts" are very useful.

Poplar is a very nice wood to work with, a little soft but works like butter. 10.00 seems like a very reasonable price. I just bought 3 - 1×6x6' red oak for a project and it was 73.00 at the BORG. Not the best place to buy lumber for a project, but it was not for me, and I was not paying….And I really did not want to deal with unplaned wood right now.


----------



## bandit571

A "Before & After"....









The Before…and…









The After….









Building a stand for my Drill Press to sit on…
Called Half Lap joints…









Had LOTS of them to do, today…


----------



## bandit571

Btw: I needed a Circular saw for out on the back porch….had some 3/4" plywood cut cut up..









Paid a $1 for the saw, AND it's charger….and $5 each for four 18v batteries…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOL :<))))


----------



## pottz

i had a dewalt cordless saw years ago,POS, cut 8' of ply and the battery was dead.now ive got a hitachi,a little better,not much.but i only use it once in awhile for a quick cut when it doesn't make sense to do it another way.


----------



## pottz

> LOL :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


not my kind of "adult" beverage tony !


----------



## moke

Hey Bandit what are you building…...

GR8--Not enough Ice Cream in North America for me to drink a Duck Fart,.....


----------



## pottz

well here was my contribution for the day.drawer boxes assembled and installed on the bench project.








do the drawer fronts made from clear vert DF tomorrow.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just relaxing today. Letting the body heal some.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ok last night i talked a lot of s#$t and said id post some old tool candy so being a man of my word here is what ive got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> See Pottzy, leave your tools outside after playing and they all get ruined!!
> 
> A wag of the finger at you buddy!
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> One man crosscut saw….used an extra handle in case you had a helper
> Stanley No. 3 level..24"?
> Coffin smoother
> Monkey wrench
> Stanley no. 40 scrub plane
> Curved draw knife
> Brace and auger bit
> Razee plane, maybe a Stanley #36 jenny?
> Stanley #35, minus the rear handle
> Last plane I can see…Stanley Liberty Bell #129
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> i knew you would know what these were.that level is still true.
> 
> - pottz


And even I recognised the *wood lined wall*.


> ... Do you recall how expensive long distance calls were back then?...
> - northwoodsman


Yeah, people kept running into and cutting that long piece of *costly* string… the twang in the tin cans was deafening.


> Northwoodsman, yes my mom had a party line. She said she stopped that because it was a waste of time.
> - Peteybadboy


The youngies now days are striving for that *party line*!


> - bandit571


May not be your traditional handsaw *bandit*, however,


> - bandit571


I think you need better glasses for that one-off accurate cut.


----------



## bandit571

That be a chip, leaning against the wall










Project is to build a stand for my Benchtop Drill press to call home…and give it a lot more room to work than..









It has at the moment…..


----------



## corelz125

I was just looking at one of those Ridgid saws today at hd. Don't think I would use it a lot but sometimes they're handy to have. For that price I'll take 3 though.


----------



## bandit571

The charger that came with it…will charge two batteries at once….and will work for 12V, 14.4V, and my 18v batteries.


----------



## moke

> The charger that came with it…will charge two batteries at once….and will work for 12V, 14.4V, and my 18v batteries.
> 
> - bandit571


Wouldn't that be nice if all chargers were like that?


----------



## pottz

> Just relaxing today. Letting the body heal some.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


take it easy bud youve earned it.so glad your back with us in one piece !! you are in one piece…...right ?


----------



## moke

Slow night!


----------



## corelz125

I'll try one of those drinks. It has Baileys', Kahlue, ice cream and whip cream off to a good start right there


----------



## pottz

> Slow night!
> 
> - moke


yeah,not just here though,whole forum is dead tonight !


----------



## moke

Stop by here corelz, Pottz I'll make some mango margs…..
better than a Duck fart


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Slow night!
> 
> - moke


Everyone is probably partying It is Saturday night )))))


----------



## moke

Or in your city out robbing old ladies…..


----------



## corelz125

Not a big tequilla fan but i'll give one a try


----------



## pottz

> Stop by here corelz, Pottz I ll make some mango margs…..
> better than a Duck fart
> 
> - moke


now your talkin mike.


----------



## pottz

> Not a big tequilla fan but i ll give one a try
> 
> - corelz125


were not talkin jose cappo bud !


----------



## corelz125

Recently I had that casa amigos tasted the same as the others to me


----------



## moke

For my good friends….Patron Silver…


----------



## RichT

> Not a big tequilla fan but i ll give one a try
> 
> - corelz125


Give Don Julio a try sometime. It was tequila before tequila was cool. If you need salt and a lime wedge, it's not real tequila (or, you're a wimp).

There are many other agave liquors besides tequila. Mescal and sotol are two. It can only be called tequila if it's from a certain region.

Here's a photo of a delicious sotol I enjoyed in Santa Fe a few years ago:










And, trust me on this one, nothing goes better with sotol than grasshopper tacos:










Can you say YUM??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The charger that came with it…will charge two batteries at once….and will work for 12V, 14.4V, and my 18v batteries.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Wouldn t that be nice if all chargers were like that?
> 
> - moke


The Ridgid chargers charge a 9-volt battery too for a small flashlight. That saw is OK for a few cuts, but even when new the batteries 2 batteries could not charge fast enough to get any work done.


----------



## moke

> Not a big tequilla fan but i ll give one a try
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Give Don Julio a try sometime. It was tequila before tequila was cool. If you need salt and a lime wedge, it s not real tequila (or, you re a wimp).
> 
> There are many other agave liquors besides tequila. Mescal and sotol are two. It can only be called tequila if it s from a certain region.
> 
> Here s a photo of a delicious sotol I enjoyed in Santa Fe a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, trust me on this one, nothing goes better with sotol than grasshopper tacos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say YUM??
> 
> - Rich


Rich….last night you cost me 550…now bug cassarole? I thought you were my friend…..and I'll try that tequila…isn't rum made from agave plants….


----------



## pottz

> Not a big tequilla fan but i ll give one a try
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Give Don Julio a try sometime. It was tequila before tequila was cool. If you need salt and a lime wedge, it s not real tequila (or, you re a wimp).
> 
> There are many other agave liquors besides tequila. Mescal and sotol are two. It can only be called tequila if it s from a certain region.
> 
> Here s a photo of a delicious sotol I enjoyed in Santa Fe a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, trust me on this one, nothing goes better with sotol than grasshopper tacos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say YUM??
> 
> - Rich


i agree on the tekillya but no on those tacos ! ill leave the bugs in my yard-lol.


----------



## RichT

> Rich….last night you cost me 550…now bug cassarole? I thought you wrre my friend…..and I ll try that tequila…isn t rum made from agave plants….
> 
> - moke


I think rum is made from sugar cane. Agave liquors have an earthy richness like no other.

Give the grasshoppers a try. Prepared right, they're crunchy and delicious! Although the little legs can get stuck in your teeth.


----------



## pottz

now for making margs this is my go to tekillya.


----------



## moke

> Rich….last night you cost me 550…now bug cassarole? I thought you wrre my friend…..and I ll try that tequila…isn t rum made from agave plants….
> 
> - moke
> 
> I think rum is made from sugar cane. Agave liquors have an earthy richness like no other.
> 
> Give the grasshoppers a try. Prepared right, they re crunchy and delicious! Although the little legs can get stuck in your teeth.
> 
> - Rich


Sorry took me a minute had to go heave….


----------



## RichT

> now for making margs this is my go to tekillya.
> 
> - pottz


For sure. For mixing, that's a great choice. For sipping, go for something more refined.


----------



## pottz

> Rich….last night you cost me 550…now bug cassarole? I thought you wrre my friend…..and I ll try that tequila…isn t rum made from agave plants….
> 
> - moke
> 
> I think rum is made from sugar cane. Agave liquors have an earthy richness like no other.
> 
> Give the grasshoppers a try. Prepared right, they re crunchy and delicious! Although the little legs can get stuck in your teeth.
> 
> - Rich


right rum and tequilla are totally different.


----------



## pottz

> Rich….last night you cost me 550…now bug cassarole? I thought you wrre my friend…..and I ll try that tequila…isn t rum made from agave plants….
> 
> - moke
> 
> I think rum is made from sugar cane. Agave liquors have an earthy richness like no other.
> 
> Give the grasshoppers a try. Prepared right, they re crunchy and delicious! Although the little legs can get stuck in your teeth.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Sorry took me a minute had to go heave….
> 
> - moke


settle down big guy,it will pass !


----------



## pottz

for the most part im a wine and whisky guy.


----------



## RichT

> Sorry took me a minute had to go heave….
> 
> - moke


You need to spread your culinary wings, Mike. Here's another delicacy, tacos de sesos. This one gets a double yum:


----------



## corelz125

Yea rum comes from sugar cane


----------



## pottz

> now for making margs this is my go to tekillya.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> For sure. For mixing, that s a great choice. For sipping, go for something more refined.
> 
> - Rich


as i get older i just cant take straight shots anymore.but im still good with a nice whisky or bourbon on the rocks.


----------



## pottz

> Sorry took me a minute had to go heave….
> 
> - moke
> 
> You need to spread your culinary wings, Mike. Here s another delicacy, tacos de sesos. This one gets a double yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


rich have you lost your brains man !


----------



## pottz

back in awhile,SNL is coming on !


----------



## moke

> Sorry took me a minute had to go heave….
> 
> - moke
> 
> You need to spread your culinary wings, Mike. Here s another delicacy, tacos de sesos. This one gets a double yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


That looks like it was eaten once….what is it?


----------



## corelz125

brains are for zombies


----------



## RichT

> That looks like it was eaten once….what is it?
> 
> - moke


Sesos = brains. Usually calf.

Sadly, that BSE (bovine spongiform encephalopathy) scare kind of killed their appeal a few years ago. But with some salsa, delicious!


----------



## moke

Brains….nope….no way….I can gag on gum….


----------



## corelz125




----------



## moke

Time to pack it up….


----------



## pottz

ok im back,not sure to what though ?


----------



## DevinT

> back in awhile,SNL is coming on !
> 
> - pottz


Toonces, LOOK OUT!


----------



## pottz

> back in awhile,SNL is coming on !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Toonces, LOOK OUT!
> 
> - DevinT


LOL ! old school SNL.
i want jim carey back as biden,he was hilarious !


----------



## DevinT

Sesos, eh. I prefer Al Pastor or Chile Verde if either are available. Carnitas, Pollo, and Asada are all excellent though too. Grew up in Southern California where the food is always amazing


----------



## pottz

> Sesos, eh. I prefer Al Pastor or Chile Verde if either are available. Carnitas, Pollo, and Asada are all excellent though too. Grew up in Southern California where the food is always amazing
> 
> - DevinT


ditto ! only reason people ate things like sesos or menudo or anything like it was because they were very poor and couldn't afford to waste anything.now people call it a "delicacy". sorry but no!!!!


----------



## DevinT

Today was a taxing day. Baby bath day (every other day), had to run errands, etc. barely got 10 minutes in the shop today - and all I was able to accomplish was prep the stack of plane soles for work.

Have two pictures to hang tomorrow and mount the Roubo frame saw on wall pegs to get it out of the way (but still be accessible). Then my workbench will be empty and I can set up for some plane refinishing.


----------



## DevinT

In another strange turn of events…

I bought a dead crow on Amazon today.


----------



## rectangle

A personal test. How thin can you slice of wood? Try grain direct rip direction and cross-cut. Some varieties cut better than others. It counts only if the slice is uniform. I can manage .017 inch, +/- .002. but then it starts falling down the inset gap. Dick


----------



## pottz

> In another strange turn of events…
> 
> I bought a dead crow on Amazon today.
> 
> - DevinT


dev please explain before i start wondering why i hang with you ?


----------



## pottz

> A personal test. How thin can you slice of wood? Try grain direct rip direction and cross-cut. Some varieties cut better than others. It counts only if the slice is uniform. I can manage .017 inch, +/- .002. but then it starts falling down the inset gap. Dick
> 
> - rectangle


you lost or just f#$kin with us.my finger is on the flag button ! talk to me !


----------



## RichT

> A personal test. How thin can you slice of wood? Try grain direct rip direction and cross-cut. Some varieties cut better than others. It counts only if the slice is uniform. I can manage .017 inch, +/- .002. but then it starts falling down the inset gap. Dick
> 
> - rectangle


Post some photos.


----------



## pottz

finger is gettin itchy real bad.


----------



## RichT

> I bought a dead crow on Amazon today.
> 
> - DevinT


Reminds me of the Cajun See and Say. No matter what animal you set it to, it says "Them's Good Eats!"


----------



## DevinT

> In another strange turn of events…
> 
> I bought a dead crow on Amazon today.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> dev please explain before i start wondering why i hang with you ?
> 
> - pottz


Crows have been waking up the baby in the morning - and generally making a mess. There are a ton of them. It is not strange to go outside and see 20-30 in a lone tree on the corner.

According to research, if I have a realistic enough decoy, what I should do is go run out there with the decoy in my fist, yell, make noise, shake my fist with the dead bird at them, then throw the bird, run up and kick it, then go duck for cover. When it is safe go run out and pick up the decoy.

Shouldn't take more than once or twice before they never come back.

It's going to be crow-mageddon! Non-lethal version.


----------



## pottz

> finger is gettin itchy real bad.
> 
> - pottz


sorry rectangle,time ran out ! cricket can figure you out !


----------



## DevinT

When I am done taunting the crows, I'll mount the bird in my shop for an Edgar Allen Poe vibe.


----------



## pottz

> In another strange turn of events…
> 
> I bought a dead crow on Amazon today.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> dev please explain before i start wondering why i hang with you ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Crows have been waking up the baby in the morning - and generally making a mess. There are a ton of them. It is not strange to go outside and see 20-30 in a lone tree on the corner.
> 
> According to research, if I have a realistic enough decoy, what I should do is go run out there with the decoy in my fist, yell, make noise, shake my fist with the dead bird at them, then throw the bird, run up and kick it, then go duck for cover. When it is safe go run out and pick up the decoy.
> 
> Shouldn't take more than once or twice before they never come back.
> 
> It's going to be crow-mageddon! Non-lethal version.
> 
> - DevinT


hey i tell ya the crows here are on the rise.more and more everyday.not uncommon to see a murder of 30-50 fly over. a very smart bird though. although very cannibalistic !


----------



## pottz

one time tears ago at the lumber yard i work i shot one with a high powered pelllet gun.it fell to the ground,i didn't kill it.it started making one hell of a noise,so i didn't want it to suffer so went to put it out of misery.within a minute crows were coming from all directions.i took care of the crow and headed to safety.id say probaby 50 crows came to the rescue.crazy !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin,

Dead Crow. Cracked me up. We get 1000's of them wintering down here. They make some people crazy.

I should buy one for a particular friend who hates crows.


----------



## JrneedzMoreClamps

Any of y'all have any experience with an older craftsman band saw? 1950 103 34280. It's had quite a bit of slop in the lower shaft. With the gears of war turning I postulate the project would be beneficial distraction for me. I've researched a bit I'm stuck at removing the shaft and key on the lower wheel I've put a little pressure it seems to be holding on more then I'd want to negotiate with any more force. Is there a standard procedure I'm missing? Any help be much appreciated


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Any of y all have any experience with an older craftsman band saw? 1950 103 34280. It s had quite a bit of slop in the lower shaft. With the gears of war turning I postulate the project would be beneficial distraction for me. I ve researched a bit I m stuck at removing the shaft and key on the lower wheel I ve put a little pressure it seems to be holding on more then I d want to negotiate with any more force. Is there a standard procedure I m missing? Any help be much appreciated
> 
> - JrneedzMoreClamps


if i had your ? I would go over to OWWM and ask there :<))))))))


----------



## corelz125

I have to see a video of this crow ritual that's about to happen. It sound's lime its gonna be hilarious


----------



## northwoodsman

Going back to the grasshopper tacos for a second. A few years back I was at a chefs conference with a few coworkers. One older gentlemen that was with us (non-culinary guy) ate nothing but well done steak and chicken. He wouldn't eat mushrooms, artichokes, brussels sprouts, seafood, or hardly anything that's how finicky he was. He was a real pain in the butt to travel with. Anyways, we were at this extremely packed, loud, and not very well lit cocktail reception the first night and a couple of us went for snacks, a couple of us went for cocktails, and he stood in the corner. One of the "snacks" was salted and crunchy insects - crickets, grasshoppers, etc. I handed the snacks out and of course he was grumbling about how loud it was, there was no place to sit, blah, blah… all while munching down on these insects (he had no idea!). The rest of us were all laughing. The next day we were walking around the trade show and we walked by the exhibitors booth with the "salty crunchy insects", he looked at us, we started laughing, he realized what he had eaten the night before and he vomited all over the floor right there.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## moke

> - woodbutcherbynight


and your point?


----------



## moke

> Going back to the grasshopper tacos for a second. A few years back I was at a chefs conference with a few coworkers. One older gentlemen that was with us (non-culinary guy) ate nothing but well done steak and chicken. He wouldn t eat mushrooms, artichokes, brussels sprouts, seafood, or hardly anything that s how finicky he was. He was a real pain in the butt to travel with. Anyways, we were at this extremely packed, loud, and not very well lit cocktail reception the first night and a couple of us went for snacks, a couple of us went for cocktails, and he stood in the corner. One of the "snacks" was salted and crunchy insects - crickets, grasshoppers, etc. I handed the snacks out and of course he was grumbling about how loud it was, there was no place to sit, blah, blah… all while munching down on these insects (he had no idea!). The rest of us were all laughing. The next day we were walking around the trade show and we walked by the exhibitors booth with the "salty crunchy insects", he looked at us, we started laughing, he realized what he had eaten the night before and he vomited all over the floor right there.
> I would have puked after finding out too…..
> 
> - northwoodsman


I have a gag reflex that used to be very active…..I used to say when I was on patrol," I have a policy…you puke…I puke" At one point, and only briefly, I was assigned to a state funded program that we were out to take drunks off the roads…Puking was a common occurrence….I got worse…all I had to do was smell or see it and I was off to the races. I actually got off the program, not because of that, but because I was going to court all the time, and with a day job, that didn't work well. I would have that next day too….


----------



## controlfreak

Grass is cut, trees trimmed. I am sore a crap after renting a 28 pound hammer drill to remove a brick retaining wall yesterday around a hundred year old oak that had to come down. Man I miss the younger days. I think of a John Gorka song " I don't feel like a train anymore, I feel like the track"


----------



## EricFai

CF, I got my yard work doing over a few weekends, still have some of that winter clean up to do. Not looking forward to cutting grass again. But I felt them same way, not as young as I use to be. Young at heart though.


----------



## bandit571

"One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer.."

Chorrizo breakfast burrito, prepared fresh..for..Breakfast this morning..

As for what I was building last night…









Took a lot of parts.








And a top…









Gives this drill press a place of it's own.


----------



## BurlyBob

I survived yesterday with the grandson's in Boise. Those little guys are non stop.

Today I get started getting the shop ready to start on 'Bruiser', my Roubo bench.


----------



## 987Ron

> Grass is cut, trees trimmed. I am sore a crap after renting a 28 pound hammer drill to remove a brick retaining wall yesterday around a hundred year old oak that had to come down. Man I miss the younger days. I think of a John Gorka song " I don t feel like a train anymore, I feel like the track"
> 
> - controlfreak





> CF, I got my yard work doing over a few weekends, still have some of that winter clean up to do. Not looking forward to cutting grass again. But I felt them same way, not as young as I use to be. Young at heart though.
> 
> - Eric


Solved the above or it was solved for me. 84 next month, Hip replacement 4 weeks ago, so we hired a lawn service, mowing, trimming, edging, fertilizer, etc. I can play in the shop. Needed to replace the mower and the cost of that will pay for the first 2 years. First cut was last Friday. Nice work. And I was not sore or tired afterwards.


----------



## moke

> "One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer.."
> 
> Chorrizo breakfast burrito, prepared fresh..for..Breakfast this morning..
> 
> As for what I was building last night…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a lot of parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a top…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gives this drill press a place of it s own.
> 
> - bandit571


I love me some George…..A go to for my Guitar….
Looks good Bandit ….



> I survived yesterday with the grandson s in Boise. Those little guys are non stop.
> 
> Today I get started getting the shop ready to start on Bruiser , my Roubo bench.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Pictures of progress as we go please…


----------



## BurlyBob

Definitely, Mike. Both here and at Workbench Smackdown.


----------



## northwoodsman

I hope that all of our LJ friends in Iowa are okay after the storms. Seems like a strange time of the year for tornadoes in the Midwest. It looks like the storm season will be kicking off for us us tonight down here in TX. Back in mid March 2019 I had over $45,000 in hail damage to my house in 15 minutes. I have lived in my house for 19 years and this is my 5th roof. Nearly $20,000 each time. In 2019 I had 53 windows replaced.


----------



## moke

> I hope that all of our LJ friends in Iowa are okay after the storms. Seems like a strange time of the year for tornadoes in the Midwest. It looks like the storm season will be kicking off for us us tonight down here in TX. Back in mid March 2019 I had over $45,000 in hail damage to my house in 15 minutes. I have lived in my house for 19 years and this is my 5th roof. Nearly $20,000 each time. In 2019 I had 53 windows replaced.
> 
> - northwoodsman


First of all, you have 53 windows? Do you live in Princess Graces' old house? You have friends in Akeny? I think the tornado was 30 - 40 miles West- Southwest of there in the Madison County area. Winterset area. There was another tornado South East of Des Moines but 50-60 miles away. I think there was a lot of power outages around there and maybe even still is….someone said trunk lines were damaged.


----------



## corelz125

I have over 40 windows in my house. I changed more than half already.

Have a landscaper myself. Lawn mower, leaf blower, edges, and hedge trimmer takes up to much room I can have real tools in.


----------



## pottz

> I hope that all of our LJ friends in Iowa are okay after the storms. Seems like a strange time of the year for tornadoes in the Midwest. It looks like the storm season will be kicking off for us us tonight down here in TX. Back in mid March 2019 I had over $45,000 in hail damage to my house in 15 minutes. I have lived in my house for 19 years and this is my 5th roof. Nearly $20,000 each time. In 2019 I had 53 windows replaced.
> 
> - northwoodsman


damn how big were those hail stones ?


----------



## controlfreak

> Grass is cut, trees trimmed. I am sore a crap after renting a 28 pound hammer drill to remove a brick retaining wall yesterday around a hundred year old oak that had to come down. Man I miss the younger days. I think of a John Gorka song " I don t feel like a train anymore, I feel like the track"
> 
> - controlfreak
> I had a local guy cutting the grass but he kept slacking off and wanting more money to do it. I got the old mower out and said to myself "if this doesn't start I am going to hire another lawn service" Damn thing fired up on the first pull.
> 
> CF, I got my yard work doing over a few weekends, still have some of that winter clean up to do. Not looking forward to cutting grass again. But I felt them same way, not as young as I use to be. Young at heart though.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Solved the above or it was solved for me. 84 next month, Hip replacement 4 weeks ago, so we hired a lawn service, mowing, trimming, edging, fertilizer, etc. I can play in the shop. Needed to replace the mower and the cost of that will pay for the first 2 years. First cut was last Friday. Nice work. And I was not sore or tired afterwards.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## Peteybadboy

Up at 2:30 this morning. Was to play golf at 845 after 3 days of tournament golf. Why did I do that? shot 47-36.

The bug story was a good one.

Tomorrow, I start getting my shop back. Lined up 4 guys to help through the week.

Bandit nice solid table for the drill press. I put mine on wheels.

New house has hurricane windows, and a stone coated metal roof.

Moke it is difficult to take large pills, big time gagger.

I put to solar powered lights on one side of the bridge I look at in the golf course. Going to be cool to see that lit up. I will get to the other side for the neighbors in a few days or so.


----------



## pottz

> Up at 2:30 this morning. Was to play golf at 845 after 3 days of tournament golf. Why did I do that? shot 47-36.
> 
> The bug story was a good one.
> 
> Tomorrow, I start getting my shop back. Lined up 4 guys to help through the week.
> 
> Bandit nice solid table for the drill press. I put mine on wheels.
> 
> New house has hurricane windows, and a stone coated metal roof.
> 
> Moke it is difficult to take large pills, big time gagger.
> 
> I put to solar powered lights on one side of the bridge I look at in the golf course. Going to be cool to see that lit up. I will get to the other side for the neighbors in a few days or so.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


when i was young i choked and gagged taking one pill now i take 4 each morning all at once,with one being a large multi vitamin.


----------



## moke

> Up at 2:30 this morning. Was to play golf at 845 after 3 days of tournament golf. Why did I do that? shot 47-36.
> 
> The bug story was a good one.
> 
> Tomorrow, I start getting my shop back. Lined up 4 guys to help through the week.
> 
> Bandit nice solid table for the drill press. I put mine on wheels.
> 
> New house has hurricane windows, and a stone coated metal roof.
> 
> Moke it is difficult to take large pills, big time gagger.
> 
> I put to solar powered lights on one side of the bridge I look at in the golf course. Going to be cool to see that lit up. I will get to the other side for the neighbors in a few days or so.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> when i was young i choked and gagged taking one pill now i take 4 each morning all at once,with one being a large multi vitamin.
> 
> - pottz


See this how I know it's all in my head…..I take all these pills in the morning at once….(my wife prescribes all this crap and my Dr is a pill pusher) I probably take 15 pills at once in one swallow…..but the dog pukes on the floor and I'm a mess…


----------



## pottz

> Up at 2:30 this morning. Was to play golf at 845 after 3 days of tournament golf. Why did I do that? shot 47-36.
> 
> The bug story was a good one.
> 
> Tomorrow, I start getting my shop back. Lined up 4 guys to help through the week.
> 
> Bandit nice solid table for the drill press. I put mine on wheels.
> 
> New house has hurricane windows, and a stone coated metal roof.
> 
> Moke it is difficult to take large pills, big time gagger.
> 
> I put to solar powered lights on one side of the bridge I look at in the golf course. Going to be cool to see that lit up. I will get to the other side for the neighbors in a few days or so.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> when i was young i choked and gagged taking one pill now i take 4 each morning all at once,with one being a large multi vitamin.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> See this how I know it s all in my head…..I take all these pills in the morning at once….(my wife prescribes all this crap and my Dr is a pill pusher) I probably take 15 pills at once in one swallow…..but the dog pukes on the floor and I m a mess…
> 
> - moke


i think the right pill will solve that mike !


----------



## pottz

got a frickin summons for jury duty yesterday.that killed my nice weekend.and downtown los angeles to boot.im gonna try to get transferred to my local courthouse.i dont feel safe downtown.drug addicts,prostitutes and many looking for their next victim.plus ya gotta parks blocks away,no bueno !


----------



## DevinT

Wood! It was a task, but I finally got the frame saw mounted. Looks really nice, I think.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> got a frickin summons for jury duty yesterday.that killed my nice weekend.and downtown los angeles to boot.im gonna try to get transferred to my local courthouse.i dont feel safe downtown.drug addicts,prostitutes and many looking for their next victim.plus ya gotta parks blocks away,no bueno !
> 
> - pottz


Sorry pottzy ;(( Jurors quit showing up at the courthouse in downtown ********************tatle. A sex offender released attacked a woman employee in the restroom. A judge ordered the 3 Avenue door closed. Too many assaults at the bus stop. The sheriff ordered all employees to work from home if they did not see the public at the courthouse. Camp on the courthouse grounds and pen air drug market a few blocks away. My hearing aid guy writes a letter for me  Saves me from having to go through the interview process. They will not allow me to be on a jury, relatives in law enforcement, and too many thieves sealing too many tools over the last 40 years. They took a juror they did not want when my bride was interviewed. They sure as 7734 did not want her! ) She would convict more than I would.


----------



## pottz

yeah the cops do their job and arrest and bring the trash in and the courts let em go with little time spent.but they want me to take my time on their schedule to come in and do nothing.the last three times i went we went home after lunch because the cases were settled out of court.this should be done before they waste peoples time having to show up for nothing.no wonder the courts are backed up.my customer are contractors that dont get paid if they dont work.the courts dont care anymore and say it's your duty.one day is not to bad but what if they get called on a trial that lasts a week or more.the court says,so sad too bad !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Norman Goldman used to have a radio show in our area. He was an attorney. His mentor on his first job told him he would not make it as an attorney. He asked why not. She told him he cared about the law, right and wrong, and justice. This profession is about billable hours.

27 years operating my own contracting business plus personal life I have concluded the Revised Code of Washington has nothing to do justice, its purpose is a full-employment act to generate billable hours.


----------



## moke

I have been called for jury duty 4 times. I called the clerk of court, whom I knew, the last three times and said it is an exercise in futility for me to go to jury duty…I never get picked. It never worked. I always sit there until I am literally the last person in the pool to be interviewed and then I get treated like I have the plague and kicked out. Their first question was are you a working Policeman? Folks always would stare at me. I have not been asked since I have retired, I was always an active Officer every time…...The last time the judge asked me after I was excused if I could be objective, and I said no sir…...then two weeks later I had to ask him for a search warrant and he greeted me with , well if it isn't Mr objective.


----------



## corelz125

I don't go to work I don't get paid so jury duty is no good. The new mayor of NYC is fighting law makers in the capital to stop this letting criminals walk.


----------



## corelz125

Devin the saw looks like a window. Put a pic of a beach behind it.


----------



## moke

> I don t go to work I don t get paid so jury duty is no good. The new mayor of NYC is fighting law makers in the capital to stop this letting criminals walk.
> 
> - corelz125


Linn County, Iowa, pays .50 per mile for travel expenses and ….wait for it…....$15.00 a day!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

King County pays $10. Total waste of money. Convicts are released ;((


----------



## pottz

> I don t go to work I don t get paid so jury duty is no good. The new mayor of NYC is fighting law makers in the capital to stop this letting criminals walk.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Linn County, Iowa, pays .50 per mile for travel expenses and ….wait for it…....$15.00 a day!!!!
> 
> - moke


same here,really.they think people can live on 15.00 bucks a day.and they wonder why no one wants to do jury duty.my company doesn't pay me for jury duty either,gotta use vaca time or get the 15.00 bucks.and thats if you go more than one day-wooo hooo !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> same here,really.they think people can live on 15.00 bucks a day.and they wonder why no one wants to do jury duty.my company doesn t pay me for jury duty either,gotta use vaca time or get the 15.00 bucks.and thats if you go more than one day-wooo hooo !
> 
> - pottz


U mean U don't want a vacation in the jury box?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> and your point?
> 
> - moke


Fitter than me… who's buggered after 3 steps.


> "One Bourbon, one Scotch, one Beer.."
> - bandit571


Then we're ready to crawl out of bed!


> I survived yesterday with the grandson s in Boise. Those little guys are non stop.
> - BurlyBob


Don't know your problem *Burly*... they don't bother me a bit.


> ... Solved the above or it was solved for me…. so we hired a lawn service…
> - 987Ron


What a cop out *987*... buy a 'lectric ride-on… compensate for the *Porsche* chick magnet, hooning down footpaths scaring the *bjesus* out of lil ol'd ladies… they're quiet and if you remove the cutting carriage, you can easily drive it down to the bottle shop… may have to call a cab to return home.


> I have over 40 windows in my house…
> - corelz125


Only had a few, but when sprung sneaking in after a session with the boys and SWMBO slamming the pane on my head… I now have over 40 pieces.


> .... Bandit nice solid table for the drill press. I put mine on wheels….
> - Peteybadboy


I'd still prefer a stand between the press and the wheels… otherwise too close to the ground.


> .... Moke it is difficult to take large pills, big time gagger…
> - Peteybadboy


Especially after the *blue* one.


> ... they think people can live on 15.00 bucks a day.and they wonder why no one wants to do jury duty…
> - pottz


Whoa there *pottzy* thats 2 casks (in *Aussie* $$$s)... I can holler *"guilty"* sober or not!


----------



## pottz

and the duck is back jack !!!!!


----------



## pottz

hey any one from this continent still up and awake ?


----------



## moke

ME…. nothing to say….


----------



## pottz

> ME…. nothing to say….
> 
> - moke


since when ?


----------



## moke

wow….you must know the SWMBO


----------



## bandit571

Body is awake…not too sure about my brain…kind of tired from last night…


----------



## moke

> Body is awake…not too sure about my brain…kind of tired from last night…
> 
> - bandit571


Party? or Up late on the shed?


----------



## pottz

im just about done here for the night and leave it to you "retired" gentleman.someones gotta work tomorrow ! up at 4:15 am as ive done for the last 40+ years.man cant wait to join that retirement club!


----------



## bandit571

0400 bed time this morning, from making that drill press stand last night….and not a drop of booze in the house…


----------



## EricFai

That a crime in itself Bandit.


----------



## DevinT

Someone asked a while back what kind of guitar I play. It's a Peavey that my brother in-law abandoned at my house many years ago that I had restringed and pickups redone.


----------



## moke

Thats dedication Bandit…never been in my shop past midnight


----------



## moke

> Someone asked a while back what kind of guitar I play. It's a Peavey that my brother in-law abandoned at my house many years ago that I had restringed and pickups redone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


Nice…it was me…..I love the fender style neck.


----------



## corelz125

Some little toes photo bombing


----------



## robscastle




----------



## pottz

> That a crime in itself Bandit.
> 
> - Eric


crime ? hell id call 911 !


----------



## moke

Maybe he's not a lush like us, Pottzy!


----------



## pottz

> Maybe he s not a lush like us, Pottzy!
> 
> - moke


i prefer the term,connoisseur of fine wines mike.im so full of it,i looked that term up-lol.


----------



## moke

> Maybe he s not a lush like us, Pottzy!
> 
> - moke
> 
> i prefer the term,connoisseur of fine wines mike.im so full of it,i looked that term up-lol.
> 
> - pottz


well, excuse me oh connoisseur….. I'll continue to be a lush, because I can't really spell that!


----------



## RichT

> Maybe he s not a lush like us, Pottzy!
> 
> - moke
> 
> i prefer the term,connoisseur of fine wines mike.im so full of it,i looked that term up-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I prefer sot.

It's an awesome word. I can be a sottish sot, who sots frequently.


----------



## moke

I like it Rich….I never fail to learn something on this post every day…....'

TIme for this old retired guy to hang it for tonight….


----------



## DevinT

Tomorrow is Lee Valley Day. My latest shipment of orders arrives tomorrow (minus the items on back-order that will ship later, of course). Excited to share the haul. Lots of items that have been on my wishlist and one which was discontinued but then mysteriously became available again (so I *immediately* snatched one up). Expect photos and explanations of cool new must-have tools.

*EDIT:* This is my 4th order from them and they have been getting better.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - robscastle


Thought your sander was pinched with your bank balance… That *$1(Au)* is nearly as rate as a silver $ in *Australian* pockets.

You competing with *bandit* for antiques?


----------



## robscastle

I was trying to match him dollar for dollar.

Its a belt sander, I am not game to use it too much these days in case somebody pinches it too!


----------



## robscastle

I was awake but on another website!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning hope all the lushes, sots and connissusulslrsl are up and able today. Had my coffee this am.
Have had no good German bier or other refreshment since the surgery, Meds and alcohol do not mix or so the Dr. says. Hooray as of today the pain pills are finished. A good Bier tomorrow eve to celebrate and enjoy.

Have a good Monday and a better week.


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, pulling my big boat out of the garage. Wanna come help? I know how you love boats.


----------



## EricFai

Hey is about that time of the year.


----------



## DevinT

> ok last night i talked a lot of s#$t and said id post some old tool candy so being a man of my word here is what ive got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> See Pottzy, leave your tools outside after playing and they all get ruined!!
> 
> A wag of the finger at you buddy!
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> One man crosscut saw….used an extra handle in case you had a helper
> Stanley No. 3 level..24"?
> Coffin smoother
> Monkey wrench
> Stanley no. 40 scrub plane
> Curved draw knife
> Brace and auger bit
> Razee plane, maybe a Stanley #36 jenny?
> Stanley #35, minus the rear handle
> Last plane I can see…Stanley Liberty Bell #129
> 
> - bandit571


+1 on transitional "Jenny"

The "monkey wrench" is technically called a Stillson wrench.


----------



## bandit571

Pouring down rain here…45 degrees…and a Monday….and..the Boss has errands to run…maybe I can take a nap in the car…

Morning to ya…


----------



## DevinT

>


*pottz* hand auger and also looks like a saw vise mounted to a short board so it can be quickly inserted into a machinist or front vise on a workbench. Not a bad idea


----------



## corelz125

Stillson was a maker who had the patents on these wrenches.


----------



## corelz125

Bob getting the boat ready to go in the water?


----------



## DevinT

> Stillson was a maker who had the patents on these wrenches.
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks corelz


----------



## moke

Bob…be right there! Bring it to Iowa, we got 5" of the white stuff last night….

Bandit- I do the same…..sometimes I go into the grocery store….most times I snooze in the back of the lot.

Have some errand of my own to run, have to go to the CPA for taxes. So if you never hear from me again, the IRS took my computer as collateral. Then I get to spend time with my good friend, Mr Snowblower…...
so away form the workshop most of the day.


----------



## pottz

> *pottz* hand auger and also looks like a saw vise mounted to a short board so it can be quickly inserted into a machinist or front vise on a workbench. Not a bad idea
> 
> - DevinT


correct.i love that auger full of bug holes.if it could only tell the stories !


----------



## bandit571

I seem to have that same saw vise….mounted on a 2×8…looks like a Wentworth Saw Vise?

Those augers had a way to change what size bit you could use, too…saved carrying around a bunch of assembled ones…just one handle, and a leather roll of bits..


----------



## pottz

> I seem to have that same saw vise….mounted on a 2×8…looks like a Wentworth Saw Vise?
> 
> Those augers had a way to change what size bit you could use, too…saved carrying around a bunch of assembled ones…just one handle, and a leather roll of bits..
> 
> - bandit571


yeah it's very rusted but looks like you could unscrew the nut off ?


----------



## DevinT

New toys (I mean tools) from Lee Valley. Just the cheap stuff off my Wish List.

First up, a Lee Valley "stubby" router bit, that I think should excel at producing glue-ready edges in plexiglass. In the same shot, a file auxiliary handle (with torrified maple knob) that should make filing more pleasant, accurate, and efficient. Also visible is a 1/4-20 threaded insert driver which I think will make my life much easier when building my hand planes that have threaded inserts in the sides.










Close up of the router bit










Close up of the file knob:










Close up of the insert driver:










Next up, something Lee Valley calls "story tape." It's a blank tape measure. Measure kids growth, use it as a story stick for marking out distances on projects, or whatever you want. I'll be measuring my kid's growth. No need to take the door frame with us when we move.



















Bonus! Amazon *finally* delivered my spring tempered 6" 4R engineering rule I ordered some weeks ago.


----------



## DevinT

On a side note, I had been boycotting modern Veritas tools with torrified maple (opting instead to lurk on eBay for vintage Veritas with Bubinga handles), so the auxiliary file handle was a cheap way to get a sample of what their maple handles look/feel like.

I have to say, I am actually surprised, twofold.

For those that don't know, torrifaction is the process of roasting the wood to remove more than 99% of all moisture content. The wood will lose individual characteristics (approaching a more uniform color, regardless of which tree as long as same species) while also becoming quite thirsty for finish. I think some have said it also increases dimensional stability and strength. For the remainder I will refer to it as "roast maple." Also, Lee Valley is prevented from sending the nice Bubinga handles outside of Canada (CITES export restrictions).

This is what surprised me about the roast maple handle now that I can see one in person and feel it.

It has chatoyance. More than the Bubinga handles they make (which have none). The amount of inner shine producing a 3D effect is obvious and you don't get that in the photos of the product online. They are quite dapper.

They are light! Really light. That'll happen when you roast wood. I would say maybe 50% lighter than the Bubinga.

They are oh so nice to hold. Ooo, just picking up this knob to describe it to you … warm, soft, smooth, matte, comfortable.

2 fingers over the top of the knob tucked under (thanks *bandit*) feels so very good.

I think I, at some much later date in the future, might just have to hold a roast maple Veritas shave/plane to make an even more informed decision about this wood.


----------



## DevinT

Our more photos …


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> On a side note, I had been boycotting modern Veritas tools with torrified maple (opting instead to lurk on eBay for vintage Veritas with Bubinga handles), so the auxiliary file handle was a cheap way to get a sample of what their maple handles look/feel like.
> 
> I have to say, I am actually surprised, twofold.
> 
> For those that don't know, torrifaction is the process of roasting the wood to remove more than 99% of all moisture content. The wood will lose individual characteristics (approaching a more uniform color, regardless of which tree as long as same species) while also becoming quite thirsty for finish. I think some have said it also increases dimensional stability and strength. For the remainder I will refer to it as "roast maple." Also, Lee Valley is prevented from sending the nice Bubinga handles outside of Canada (CITES export restrictions).
> 
> This is what surprised me about the roast maple handle now that I can see one in person and feel it.
> 
> It has chatoyance. More than the Bubinga handles they make (which have none). The amount of inner shine producing a 3D effect is obvious and you don't get that in the photos of the product online. They are quite dapper.
> 
> They are light! Really light. That'll happen when you roast wood. I would say maybe 50% lighter than the Bubinga.
> 
> They are oh so nice to hold. Ooo, just picking up this knob to describe it to you … warm, soft, smooth, matte, comfortable.
> 
> 2 fingers over the top of the knob tucked under (thanks *bandit*) feels so very good.
> 
> I think I, at some much later date in the future, might just have to hold a roast maple Veritas shave/plane to make an even more informed decision about this wood.
> 
> - DevinT


Tool connoisseur far beyond anything I ever dreamed of )


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, you bring me that white stuff. I'll bring my boat to you and we'll go fishing!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin, I agree with Corlez maybe add a pair of dead crows in either side of the blade?

Jury duty is a cornerstone of our country. We need to serve. I have.

Hey started moving the shop back. Going to take some time. I can see one wood rack is a waist of space. I have to come up with another solution there. Lots to do.

Devin got to run, but love Lee Valley. My dawgs order stuff for me all the time form them.


----------



## BurlyBob

So this is my shop with my boat, lovingly stored inside for the winter.








This is my boat in all it's beauty.

















Ain't it a purrty boat?









Now this is my shop/garage for the next 6+ months. Moving that boat out sure makes for a roomier shop.


----------



## DevinT

And we have acquired shop time!

Let the sparks fly!


----------



## BurlyBob

Why yes Devin we have. Did you by chance see that short stack of stickered lumber on the right? That's 'Brusier', my new Roubo workbench. 'Brusier' is just waiting for my tender loving care, talent and skill to make him into the fantastic workbench I want!


----------



## DevinT

I am perhaps having way too much fun!

I can't believe I used to see people do this and be afraid of the sparks. This is a blast!

FYI: 40 grit diamond belt


----------



## DevinT

> Why yes Devin we have. Did you by chance see that short stack of stickered lumber on the right? That s Brusier , my new Roubo workbench. Brusier is just waiting for my tender loving care, talent and skill to make him into the fantastic workbench I want!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Hold on, will take a look in a bit. Right now I am having so much fun grinding rusty planes from DonW and Corelz


----------



## moke

> Moke, you bring me that white stuff. I ll bring my boat to you and we ll go fishing!!
> 
> - BurlyBob


OK Bob…I'll require a couple of life vests, floaties for arms (I prefer Donald Duck please), a floating seat cushion, and I'll bring my own glock! Oh can I get a house coat like LBD's too please?


----------



## moke

> So this is my shop with my boat, lovingly stored inside for the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my boat in all it s beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain t it a purrty boat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is my shop/garage for the next 6+ months. Moving that boat out sure makes for a roomier shop.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Nice shop BOB!!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Like the shop and lots of light. Have fun with the bench.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin, I agree with Corlez maybe add a pair of dead crows in either side of the blade?
> 
> Jury duty is a cornerstone of our country. We need to serve. I have.
> 
> Hey started moving the shop back. Going to take some time. I can see one wood rack is a waist of space. I have to come up with another solution there. Lots to do.
> 
> Devin got to run, but love Lee Valley. My dawgs order stuff for me all the time form them.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Find me a decent SVG of a dead crow and I will absolutely engrave it on either side of the blade.


----------



## pottz

lots of cool toys dev,enjoy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang, about jury duty. It's so simple. You just got to understand that in today's world if a POS gets to a court hearing, either his atty is stupid and can't bargain him down or he's long overdue for some 'time'. Now please understand I've got experience as a catcher and a keeper. 23 years as a street cop and 11 as a prison guard. I know what I'm talking about.

So just go in there listen to both sides and then vote to convict the POS. They've obviously done way many more crimes than the simple B&E or armed robbery or skin beef your hearing. It's time they take a vacation for a year or three!


----------



## corelz125

Bob that's a 16'? I have two 14'ers. One is a Jon boat the other is a semi v hull. No motor though strictly man power. Oars only.


----------



## corelz125

Mike I put my snow blower away for the season. Needed the room to take the next load of lumber.


----------



## moke

> Mike I put my snow blower away for the season. Needed the room to take the next load of lumber.
> 
> - corelz125


Ive been gone a lot…what are you building?


----------



## corelz125

A table. Lumber yard has 6/4 and 8/4 ribbbon stripe Sapele around $7.60 a bd ft.


----------



## moke

> A table. Lumber yard has 6/4 and 8/4 ribbbon stripe Sapele around $7.60 a bd ft.
> 
> - corelz125


Dining room…work table…


----------



## corelz125

Dining room. It will be similar to Peteys Ipe table


----------



## moke

> Dining room. It will be similar to Peteys Ipe table
> 
> - corelz125


Nice!!


----------



## DevinT

> Why yes Devin we have. Did you by chance see that short stack of stickered lumber on the right? That s Brusier , my new Roubo workbench. Brusier is just waiting for my tender loving care, talent and skill to make him into the fantastic workbench I want!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Hold on, will take a look in a bit. Right now I am having so much fun grinding rusty planes from DonW and Corelz
> 
> - DevinT


I see. Looking forward to seeing more of Bruiser.


----------



## pottz

> Hey gang, about jury duty. It s so simple. You just got to understand that in today s world if a POS gets to a court hearing, either his atty is stupid and can t bargain him down or he s long overdue for some time . Now please understand I ve got experience as a catcher and a keeper. 23 years as a street cop and 11 as a prison guard. I know what I m talking about.
> 
> So just go in there listen to both sides and then vote to convict the POS. They ve obviously done way many more crimes than the simple B&E or armed robbery or skin beef your hearing. It s time they take a vacation for a year or three!
> 
> - BurlyBob


my problem is staying objective.ive got a few cop friends and have heard a few stories.the cops bust their asses and risk their lives so the slick lawyers and weak justice system turns them free.no wonder no one wants to be a cop anymore.but ill go and do my duty.the other thing that pisses me off is the three times ive gone in weve been let go right after lunch because the cases were all settled out of court.a total waste of my time and the courts.no wonder it takes so long to get to the trial stage.


----------



## pottz

hey if anyone is interested check out the bowl swap,were revealing our swap projects.ill post mine as a project probably tomorrow.


----------



## corelz125

I'm sure the duck will beall over that bowl swap


----------



## pottz

> I m sure the duck will beall over that bowl swap
> 
> - corelz125


he loves em,but he'll never admit it.just like i think he makes some cool puzzles,and ill never admit it.this message will self distruct in 30 seconds-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Devin handcut dovetails are no big deal just watch this video. He cuts them in 7mins


----------



## pottz

> Devin handcut dovetails are no big deal just watch this video. He cuts them in 7mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


wow id say he's done a few in his time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey gang, about jury duty. It s so simple. You just got to understand that in today s world if a POS gets to a court hearing, either his atty is stupid and can t bargain him down or he s long overdue for some time . Now please understand I ve got experience as a catcher and a keeper. 23 years as a street cop and 11 as a prison guard. I know what I m talking about.
> 
> So just go in there listen to both sides and then vote to convict the POS. They ve obviously done way many more crimes than the simple B&E or armed robbery or skin beef your hearing. It s time they take a vacation for a year or three!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Sorry BBob, That is aincent history ;((

Last week on the news they interviewed a store owner in Seattle who would not show his face. He said he no longer calls police about shoplifters, he takes care of them himself. The same newscast told about Target arresting 23 shoplifters on a day they focused on the crime. *21 were sent to jail and the judge released them all immediately.* They also showed a guy stealing a 60" TV from Target. The security was trying to take it from him but did not touch the perpetrator.

They also had a video of a car thief with 47 felony convictions, more than 225 arrests in the just Spokane area in the last 20 years. He was arrested and released again. Meanwhile is Seattle armed drug dealers are being released as soon as they are arrested too. Crime pays very well in Wicked World ;((

Today doing errands I heard Micheal Medved on the radio saying Seattle was one of the safest cities 5 years ago. Today it is one of the most dangerous ;((

Why would anyone waste their time and risk their lives to go to the courthouse in downtown Seattle for jury duty?


----------



## moke

> I m sure the duck will beall over that bowl swap
> 
> - corelz125


Pun intended?


----------



## BrunoTx75703

Guys how much was a Ts I'm 2019 vs table saw now ? Is it a 100% increase ? Or just 30% like on my paints and coatings? I'm
New
To woodworking and was researching prices for used valuation ones .


----------



## corelz125

From 2019 to now I say 30%. Over the past 8 years I say more like 45% increase


----------



## moke

> From 2019 to now I say 30%. Over the past 8 years I say more like 45% increase
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## moke

Is everybody over on the bowl site?


----------



## bandit571

I don't even own a lathe….no interest..nor any room for one..


----------



## moke

Thats what I said, til I tried it….now I have three…...It's cool Bandit….


----------



## corelz125

I would like to have a lathe but just dont have the room for one.


----------



## moke

I get that….


----------



## corelz125

maybe if i got rid of 90% of the planes i would have the room


----------



## moke

Aren't they your pride and joy? not worth that!


----------



## RichT

> maybe if i got rid of 90% of the planes i would have the room
> 
> - corelz125


OK. Time for an intervention. Who's with me?

No, corelz, do not do that. Take a deep breath and repeat: "I need my planes."

There.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> maybe if i got rid of 90% of the planes i would have the room
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> OK. Time for an intervention. Who s with me?
> 
> No, corelz, do not do that. Take a deep breath and repeat: "I need my planes."
> 
> There.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## corelz125

Thats why I hang around the HPOYD thread i'm amongst other plane junkies. I feel normal


----------



## RichT

> Thats why I hang around the HPOYD thread i m amongst other plane junkies. I feel normal
> 
> - corelz125


I love that thread. You guys are so informative. I don't contribute much since my collection is modest.

Except when I can troll HokieKen. Then I'll go for it. He loves it so much when I do.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have a lathe that has never been set up. Too many higher priorities with touring after SWMBO retired and long-distance elder care with mom. Trying to make this site safe for future homeowners has been a priority too ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too many planes and handsaws too ;(


----------



## moke

> Too many planes and handsaws too ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


OK Topa….get a piece of paper and pen and write: You can never have too many tools 1000 times!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Too many planes and handsaws too ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> OK Topa….get a piece of paper and pen and write: You can never have too many tools 1000 times!
> 
> - moke


Yeah, U can ) When there are too many to do a decent-sized project ;((


----------



## corelz125

All you have to do is talk bad about Miller's falls type 1 or 2s and you'll get Kenny all worked up.
There's a lot of enablers in the HPOYD thread too. It might be worse than this thread.


----------



## RichT

> All you have to do is talk bad about Miller s falls type 1 or 2s and you ll get Kenny all worked up.
> 
> - corelz125


You shouldn't have told me that.


----------



## moke

Ending tour of duty…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack!

*Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! *

*Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! Quack! *


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin, I agree with Corlez maybe add a pair of dead crows in either side of the blade?

Jury duty is a cornerstone of our country. We need to serve. I have.

Hey started moving the shop back. Going to take some time. I can see one wood rack is a waist of space. I have to come up with another solution there. Lots to do.

Devin got to run, but love Lee Valley. My dawgs order stuff for me all the time form them.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez,

I think I have read every post on HPOYD. Maybe posted twice. I have a lot of planes, 45 never gets used, and it has all the parts in a metal box.

I have (or my dawgs have) purchased 3 planes from LV because of that thread.

Moving the shop from storage into my garage today. Good friends will be here just after day light.

Rich- I hate Millers Falls 1's and 2's! I can't even look at them. I have no idea why. Kinda like why Happy Gilmore hates Bob Barker.

What is SWMBO?

Moving shop day! Wife set me up to serve tacos for lunch.


----------



## RichT

> Rich- I hate Millers Falls 1 s and 2 s! I can t even look at them. I have no idea why. Kinda like why Happy Gilmore hates Bob Barker.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Better not tell that to HokieKen.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, bright and warm this am. 75 later, 70 now but rain tonight.

Planes, I am not a collector or a knowledageable person on planes. Use a block plane, unkown make, was my Grandfathers and I bought a LV shoulder plane for tennons several years ago, use it. Have a few others including a 45, again Grandfathers. Find my kind of projects planes are not a factor. Do have a planer with a cord and use it quite a bit. Do not like small boxes and such that are 3/4" wall thickness unless needed. Small boxes, thinner walls. Bought one of those fancy Japanese planes to thin down strips for Kimiko and after seeing how much time and effort it took to make the plane serviceable, found another way, just lazy old man.

Enjoy the knowledge and interest some have even though punctilous at times.

Tree trimmer coming today, all pines so no wood to salvage. Pines are the official Georgia Weeds.

later.


----------



## corelz125

I like the Millers Falls 2 piece lever caps though. I use my shoulder plane often and taking the top piece off it becomes a chisel plane which helps in some cases.


----------



## pottz

> I would like to have a lathe but just dont have the room for one.
> 
> - corelz125


as mike said once you start turning you get hooked.you could get a small midi lathe like i have. im at the point where id love to get a bigger lathe but something needs to go for more space.but how do you get rid of a child ?


----------



## pottz

> Corlez,
> 
> I think I have read every post on HPOYD. Maybe posted twice. I have a lot of planes, 45 never gets used, and it has all the parts in a metal box.
> 
> I have (or my dawgs have) purchased 3 planes from LV because of that thread.
> 
> Moving the shop from storage into my garage today. Good friends will be here just after day light.
> 
> Rich- I hate Millers Falls 1 s and 2 s! I can t even look at them. I have no idea why. Kinda like why Happy Gilmore hates Bob Barker.
> 
> What is SWMBO?
> 
> Moving shop day! Wife set me up to serve tacos for lunch.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


SWMBO= SHE WHO MUST BE OBEYED ! dont forget it .


----------



## DevinT

> I would like to have a lathe but just dont have the room for one.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> as mike said once you start turning you get hooked.you could get a small midi lathe like i have. im at the point where id love to get a bigger lathe but something needs to go for more space.but how do you get rid of a child ?
> 
> - pottz


You tell it to get a job and quit being a deadbeat, so lazy just lying about the shop like an 18 year old laying on the couch. I kid - I know what you meant. ^_^


----------



## 987Ron

I have a Delta Midi Lathe and have turned quite a few projects on it. Works for most of my needs. The segmented bowls in Projects were done on it. Wish I had got an extension for it when they were available. Found one on ebay and the cost was as much as the lathe is worth. Made one out of Oak to turn some canes. it works. Don't use the extension much


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm. some of these ain't too bad…









Seem to do a decent job..









For a Type 2….Millers Falls No. 8….YMMV…


----------



## pottz

> I have a Delta Midi Lathe and have turned quite a few projects on it. Works for most of my needs. The segmented bowls in Projects were done on it. Wish I had got an extension for it when they were available. Found one on ebay and the cost was as much as the lathe is worth. Made one out of Oak to turn some canes. it works. Don t use the extension much
> 
> - 987Ron


i had a delta too and the same problem i needed an extention so i sold it and got a jet & extension.plus the jet is VS which saves time changing the belt.


----------



## moke

Morning Folks! I had an excelsior from Rockler as a first lathe….MT1, outgrew it in 4 months. Then I got the Delta for Xmas. I soon had the extension, stand for both, and of course wheels. It was a great lathe. About 4 years ago, I got a Laguana Revo 16-32. I kept the Delta for a while but I wasn't using it, so I sold it and got a Metal lathe. I bought a Rikon econo lathe somewhere along there and mounted my Beall Buff system on it. I got the stand for it too…..I literally have never turned on it. The banjo is in a drawer. I turn a ton of pens and just give them away. I do about 20 at a time or so. I like bowls too, I am not very good at spindle turning, but like to practice on Pine. 
It is a whole different skill set, nothing like flat work at all. And of course, there is a whole new set of tools for it. I have way more, probably three times more in tools than in the machines…..
I enjoy it, but hang on, it is not cheap.


----------



## pottz

> Morning Folks! I had an excelsior from Rockler as a first lathe….MT1, outgrew it in 4 months. Then I got the Delta for Xmas. I soon had the extension, stand for both, and of course wheels. It was a great lathe. About 4 years ago, I got a Laguana Revo 16-32. I kept the Delta for a while but I wasn t using it, so I sold it and got a Metal lathe. I bought a Rikon econo lathe somewhere along there and mounted my Beall Buff system on it. I got the stand for it too…..I literally have never turned on it. The banjo is in a drawer. I turn a ton of pens and just give them away. I do about 20 at a time or so. I like bowls too, I am not very good at spindle turning, but like to practice on Pine.
> It is a whole different skill set, nothing like flat work at all. And of course, there is a whole new set of tools for it. I have way more, probably three times more in tools than in the machines…..
> I enjoy it, but hang on, it is not cheap.
> 
> - moke


im sorry mike i missed what you said,i was on the phone taking out a loan on my house so i could buy more lathe tools ? ;-))


----------



## corelz125

I have enough problems figuring out the flat work. Forget trying to learn another skill


----------



## moke

> Morning Folks! I had an excelsior from Rockler as a first lathe….MT1, outgrew it in 4 months. Then I got the Delta for Xmas. I soon had the extension, stand for both, and of course wheels. It was a great lathe. About 4 years ago, I got a Laguana Revo 16-32. I kept the Delta for a while but I wasn t using it, so I sold it and got a Metal lathe. I bought a Rikon econo lathe somewhere along there and mounted my Beall Buff system on it. I got the stand for it too…..I literally have never turned on it. The banjo is in a drawer. I turn a ton of pens and just give them away. I do about 20 at a time or so. I like bowls too, I am not very good at spindle turning, but like to practice on Pine.
> It is a whole different skill set, nothing like flat work at all. And of course, there is a whole new set of tools for it. I have way more, probably three times more in tools than in the machines…..
> I enjoy it, but hang on, it is not cheap.
> 
> - moke
> 
> im sorry mike i missed what you said,i was on the phone taking out a loan on my house so i could buy more lathe tools ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz


no kiddin'


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I used my duck call last night. No response ;((


----------



## moke

I thought u had "quacked" up….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I got good results with my duck call when I was a kid. Must have lost that magic touch ;((


----------



## pottz

> I got good results with my duck call when I was a kid. Must have lost that magic touch ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


when you call a stubborn old duck they dont always respond bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I got good results with my duck call when I was a kid. Must have lost that magic touch ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> when you call a stubborn old duck they dont always respond bob.
> 
> - pottz


I expected it to be a spontaneous response )))


----------



## corelz125

I would say you would get a better response with the sound of a cork coming out of a bottle but I dont think there's much noise of cap being unscrewed off a plastic bag in a cardboard box. Maybe the quiet him of a festool running might bring him out.


----------



## moke

Looks like 2000 is around the corner…..Corelz, will you do the honor when the time comes


----------



## corelz125

Those numbers don't mean much to me. At 2034 nobody remembers who posted 2000. Lee Roy is the milestone number guy.


----------



## bandit571

Woodworking for today…1/2 an hour's worth…
Cut..









Chop..









And glue up…









To make a lid for a small box….


----------



## moke

ok whom ever then


----------



## bandit571

Hey, it is YOUR post/thread…..have at it!


----------



## pottz

fine im takin it ! i just popped on and saw this had to do it mike-lol. congrats my friend.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Those of you that have followed along.

My Uncle Wah is dieing.

Great man. Ww2 vet Phillipines. 3 Amphibious landings. Incredible human.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I was trying to match him dollar for dollar.
> 
> Its a belt sander, I am not game to use it too much these days in case somebody pinches it too!
> 
> - robscastle


MIne is/was a *Yankee* dollar… with exchange rates mines worth 1.34 of yours… lucky it not *dime a dozen*!

Put a padlock on that obsolete cord and it'll be safe.


> Stillson was a maker who had the patents on these wrenches.
> 
> - corelz125


So how'd the *monkey* get his hands on the patent?



> Next up, something Lee Valley calls "story tape." It's a blank tape measure. Measure kids growth, use it as a story stick for marking out distances on projects, or whatever you want. I'll be measuring my kid's growth. No need to take the door frame with us when we move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


That is one of the best inventions since *sliced bread slicer*.... measure *once*, cut *once* and *never* make a mistaken cut.


> Thats what I said, til I tried it….now I have three…...
> 
> - moke


I have two, and would love a metal one, however, I hate metal filings in the workshop… hate aluminium saw filings and swarf from the drill press… instantly vacuum and immediately empty to bag/bucket.

Nevertheless, if the gods decide to punishing me and force me to make bowls,








I have a home for them.



> maybe if i got rid of 90% of the planes i would have the room
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> OK. Time for an intervention. Who s with me?
> 
> No, corelz, do not do that. Take a deep breath and repeat: "I need my planes."
> 
> There.
> 
> - Rich


Don't get brain washed *c125*... all old planes have a used by date… just look at the *Concord*!


----------



## corelz125

Stillson made it the monkeys were the users.


----------



## corelz125

He's sick Petey or its just his time?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sorry very sad tonight.

A great one is going.


----------



## DevinT

Got two more grinding sessions in today. We're 80 grit diamond right now. The plane surfaces are starting to look half-way decent now. Have to take breaks to let the iron cool. Some of the repairs are just downright amazing. One of the 4 repairs is just awful. Studying cast iron repair techniques, I can see which repairs are going to last.


----------



## moke

> Those of you that have followed along.
> 
> My Uncle Wah is dieing.
> 
> Great man. Ww2 vet Phillipines. 3 Amphibious landings. Incredible human.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Condolences Petey….there are few of the great generation left. Thank God WW2 was when it was, my generation would all want to be in charge and arguing iof if was the "the other parties fault" and they young kids would want privates to have all the privileges of the generals…. His generation stopped us from speaking German or Japanese. Both were very formidable opponents and it could easily gone either way. Also, the women of that generation were amazing and deserving of sharing the spotlight. Our success was in no small part due to the manufacturing. The Sherman tank was the worst on the battlefield but we had 5 times more than anyone else.


----------



## moke

Duckman, the metal shavings are not a real issue. I make mostly kitless pens. Plus I make about 20 pens at a time, one task at a time….drill all…turn down tubes to a few thousndths of bushings…..about 1/3 of the operations done on the metal lathe.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... The Sherman tank was the worst on the battlefield but we had 5 times more than anyone else.
> - moke


Took the tanks out for their exercises on the treadmill.









The *Sherman* and the *Tiger I* are often spoken about, however the *Pershing M26* is seldom mentioned.


----------



## moke

Everybody had a better tank than the Sherman….the Russian T-34 was even better. Maybe you know better than I do Duck, but the Pershing didn't really make a big impact, til too late, did it?

Nice collection Duckie….first wooden models…now TANKS!! You r the MAN!


----------



## pottz

> Those of you that have followed along.
> 
> My Uncle Wah is dieing.
> 
> Great man. Ww2 vet Phillipines. 3 Amphibious landings. Incredible human.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


so sorry petey,may God bless that mans soul,we need more uncle wahs in this sad world.


----------



## corelz125

Is that Robscastle coming out of that tank?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sincere condolences Petey.

A history show I saw years ago said a pant in Pennsylvania rolled out 500 Shermans a day at the height of production.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Those of you that have followed along.
> 
> My Uncle Wah is dieing.
> 
> Great man. Ww2 vet Phillipines. 3 Amphibious landings. Incredible human.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


May his time here on earth be painless as possible. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Sorry to hear that Petey!


----------



## moke

Hey LeeRoy…really like your new avatar!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Hey LeeRoy…really like your new avatar!
> 
> - moke


Thanks, Got to stick together.

(Solidarity for a friend!)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey LeeRoy…really like your new avatar!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Thanks, Got to stick together.
> 
> (Solidarity for a friend!)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Much appreciated.


----------



## DevinT

According to research on engine turning, I should get the best results by chucking a Cratex silicon carbide cylinder abrasive into my CNC. Took some searching, but it looks like MSC Direct has a good source on the proper size mandrel (1/4") as well as the abrasives.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Is that Robscastle coming out of that tank?
> 
> - corelz125


Nah, he's under it, still looking for his bloody wallet and sander.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Actually the *Tiger* was a tad before *rc*... this is more his vintage,


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks for the comments on Uncle Wah.

On a lighter









note I started moving the shop in.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the comments on Uncle Wah.
> 
> On a lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note I started moving the shop in.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


wish i was there to help,i love setting up a new shop.


----------



## 987Ron

The best to you and family on your loss. Memories live on.

If I was closer would love to help with the shop. Hope you find all the assembly parts you had to take off to move. If it was me they would be last thing I found.

Nice day out but rain in the forecast for 3 days and then cold. First trip out of the this am for a haircut, even drove myself, another first.

Shop time later.


----------



## moke

> Thanks for the comments on Uncle Wah.
> 
> On a lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note I started moving the shop in.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Looking good Petey! Have fun! You still have your plan? Just put the friends to work!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Can't get to work in the shop for a few hours. I'm headed to the county commission meeting. The Greater Idaho movement is one of the topics today. Going to lend my support. I live in one of the three counties that is adjacent to the Idaho border. In my book it would be a wonderful thing to become part of Idaho.


----------



## moke

> Actually the *Tiger* was a tad before *rc*... this is more his vintage,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That guy either is constipated or his gruns too tight…..he isn't happy…..maybe he needs the housecoat?


----------



## pottz

> Actually the *Tiger* was a tad before *rc*... this is more his vintage,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> That guy either is constipated or his gruns too tight…..he isn t happy…..maybe he needs the housecoat?
> 
> - moke


id say constipated badly ;-)


----------



## northwoodsman

Moke, Did you get my text yesterday? I completely understand, I would have the same problem if I was on that end. I'm available all week. I have rehab today from 1:45 - 3:00.


----------



## DevinT

The dead crow arrived … with one foot broken off.

Nothing a little steel reinforced 2-part epoxy can't cure.

Crowmageddon is nigh.

My smart-ass know-it-all neighbor says she thinks "lasers" and "shiny metal" are the answer. She's an idiot. Like the HOA is going to allow me to cut up aluminum cans and post them all around. Also, lasers might be effective, but only temporarily. They might leave thinking you have a gun with a sight, but what's really going to put the fear of God in them and make them not come back is if they believe I have already downed one of their flock as I hoist this thing with pride in the air and make threatening noises.

Contemplating what kind of PPE I should dawn for this venture. Maybe a welder's hood and tennis racket if they get smarmy and try to attack.


----------



## pottz

> The dead crow arrived … with one foot broken off.
> 
> Nothing a little steel reinforced 2-part epoxy can t cure.
> 
> Crowmageddon is nigh.
> 
> My smart-ass know-it-all neighbor says she thinks "lasers" and "shiny metal" are the answer. She s an idiot. Like the HOA is going to allow me to cut up aluminum cans and post them all around. Also, lasers might be effective, but only temporarily. They might leave thinking you have a gun with a sight, but what s really going to put the fear of God in them and make them not come back is if they believe I have already downed one of their flock as I hoist this thing with pride in the air and make threatening noises.
> 
> Contemplating what kind of PPE I should dawn for this venture. Maybe a welder s hood and tennis racket if they get smarmy and try to attack.
> 
> - DevinT


be aware i think i mentioned that i shot one once and before it died it called for help i think because crows from all directions started coming.


----------



## splintergroup

Now positioning a dead crow equipped with a welding helmet, tennis racket, and laser would seem imposing to more than just other crows 8^)


----------



## moke

> Moke, Did you get my text yesterday? I completely understand, I would have the same problem if I was on that end. I m available all week. I have rehab today from 1:45 - 3:00.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Call me when you can…please


----------



## bandit571

What is he doing in that Loader's hatch, anyway….

PIP?









And…









Just a box made from scraps…One coat, so far, of Amber Shellac….


----------



## corelz125

I have to see a video of this now


----------



## moke

Good joints bandit…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Dead Crows, got to be a good band name.

More shop install today. The big machines tomorrow. I have very good friends. I am toast, but they give me energy.

I need advice on clamp racks , for C clamps, Iwirn clamps, and Jorgeson clamps. Is there any retail solution, or do I have to build? Limited wall space.

Ordered a/c split today.

After tomorrow all my stuff will be at my home. (lumber not yet)

No word on Uncle Wah, he is in intensive care.

Bandit, I have noticed your joints are getting tighter. Nice work!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I've just how handy boxes are like around my shop. I'm sure you have as well.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> What is he doing in that Loader s hatch, anyway….
> - bandit571


The commanders hatch was glued down… you know your tanks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bracing for bad news as Mykolaiv is prepping for heavy assault in next 24 hours. Unbelievable we cannot agree to provide defense after we Took their nukes and said we will defend you. Yeah, sure…


----------



## pottz

> Bracing for bad news as Mykolaiv is prepping for heavy assault in next 24 hours. Unbelievable we cannot agree to provide defense after we Took their nukes and said we will defend you. Yeah, sure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i think biden is scared shiltess that putin might use his nukes ? hell that crazy bastard might !!!! we need a better world unification with a show of strength.i aint talkin sanctions either.he laughs at those because he could care less about his countries suffering.

sorry about the political talk mike,gunny got me fired up-lol.


----------



## pottz

> What is he doing in that Loader s hatch, anyway….
> - bandit571
> 
> The commanders hatch was glued down… you know your tanks.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


duckie get your tank fleet ready to roll ukraine needs all the help it can get bud.so can you arm those dudes with nuclear shells ?the stupid russians will think there toys,then you blow there asses up from remote ! every tank you take out with yours gets 100 casks of vino ! hows that sound huh ?


----------



## DevinT

We have been preparing for "the EMP" (could even be a nuke detonated at high altitude). There's a good book series that will scare the cheap out of you with respect to the first few months in-detail what can be expected to go-down after an EMP attack is carried out.


----------



## EricFai

So all of your electronics are wrapped in foil. The only thing is if the power grid goes down. It won't help.


----------



## DevinT

Hence the massing of hand tools. While we all have electricity, I am using it to rehab and make hand tools that don't need electricity. I got the planes, the shaves, draw knives, scrapers, saws, etc. none of which require anything but sweat.


----------



## moke

Man, you guys are a fun lot…..what's next talk of beheading?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bracing for bad news as Mykolaiv is prepping for heavy assault in next 24 hours. Unbelievable we cannot agree to provide defense after we Took their nukes and said we will defend you. Yeah, sure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## DevinT

Transportation of goods will end-what you have is what you have. The elderly and those that require medication to survive will be the first to go when availability disappears due to inability to get shipments. Hospices will become death wards. Cities will become dangerous (for a time; then they will become good hiding places but ultimately death traps because no food is sustainable unless you are on the out-skirts or you wait for nature to return which you can hunt … but you'll probably die of hunger before that happens, so you'll have to leave the city pronto). From cities will stem arteries of people traveling in lines mass-migrating away from cities trying to find a stake of land where they can subsist. Some will stay and scavenge because they feel the need to protect something they own. Some will have bunkers that allow them to survive undetected. Running into other people will always be dangerous because you never know if they are just a scout. If you have a panic room and your threshold is breached, best to try to remain hidden until gone (because they can bring back reinforcements if you don't fully dispatch of them).

I'm thinking the people that will survive the best will be people that already have an escape plan, including a route, secure destination, and provisions not to mention tools for hunting and turning raw materials into additional resources for armament and defense.

*EDIT:* Trying to remember the name of the book. Mea culpa … I didn't read it, I listened to it, while one of our many cross-country road-trips from CA to FL and back.

*EDIT 2:* It was "One Second After" by William R. Forstchen. Chilling stuff!


----------



## corelz125

The price of gas has gone through the roof and they just started oil sanctions. Just the thought about something with oil and they raise the gas prices. It took the world to shut down for the prices to drop though.


----------



## pottz

> Man, you guys are a fun lot…..what s next talk of beheading?
> 
> - moke


sorry mike i and we know your rules,my fault bud.YOU HEARD THE MAN,CHILL OUT NOW.i guess were all just overwhelmed with anxiety with whats going on. i hear the shed loves this kinda stuff.peace people !


----------



## corelz125

There's been a few tv series about the same story Devin. There was Z nation and The walking dead. Just you had to fight zombies amongst the other things


----------



## pottz

ok guys im gonna speak for mike because in the beginning he asked me to help out.i spoke out of mikes rules and that was my mistake.this thread is intended for sharing our lives and good times,not politics or religion,so im asking no more talk of that nature,ok.peace be with you.


----------



## moke

We are all concerned…..I have read a fair amount about end times….I guess I have a little prepper in me. From what I understand EMP is more of an Asian thing. I would be concerned about North Korea dong that., They already have limited food and electricity. Putin likes to live high on the hog. He has like 16 homes some literally look like castles…some of his homes and planes literally have gold plated toilets. That is not a man willing to give up too many comforts. China and N Korea are more of an end of days country. Putin is doing terrible things to the ukraine no doubt….but he is having others do his dirty work….and you wait, will have someone to shift the blame to. He is more like a Chihuahua. When I was on duty, I always feared the dogs that did not make much noise….

He is a bully, and is beating the vulnerable….we can only hope for a coup…..

THanks Pottzy, but this is on peoples minds…..just leave the words Biden or Trump out of the conversation, please…..


----------



## moke

Anybody watch Seal Team? We need Jason and Sonny and Bravo team over there!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike I totally agree with you about everything you said. About the only thing we can do is prepare for the worst and Pray for the Lord to come soon. I'm not a right wing extremist by any sense, but I just see the world as it is and think a little precaution is wise. You and I both know, hope for the best and expect the worst.


----------



## pottz

whatever is good with you my friend is good with me.peace to all.


----------



## moke

Devin, I bought a couple of months worth of dried food, and have several cases of water, plus other toys, but as I think about it…do I really want to survive such an event?


----------



## pottz

> Devin, I bought a couple of months worth of dried food, and have several cases of water, plus other toys, but as I think about it…do I really want to survive such an event?
> 
> - moke


hell no mike,thats the beauty of living a major target zone,when the nukes fly i kiss my my wife and say kiss my as to the world.were the first outta here,in a nuclear war only probably 10% of the worlds population will last beyond a few weeks.you will either die in minutes or suffer a horrible death from radiation poisoning ! just look at what happened to japan.remember just one nuclear missel launched from one of our nuclear subs is many time more powerful than the bombs dropped on japan.those that are survivalists …......good luck!!!!


----------



## moke

There are worse things than death….


----------



## DevinT

My mind turns to … I wonder what Alaska Man will be doing when the bombs fall. That and … all those above the arctic circle will be shaking their heads at us.


----------



## pottz

> There are worse things than death….
> 
> - moke


oh hell ya.death is the easy way out.why do you think all the [email protected]#$ies commit suicide ?


----------



## pottz

> My mind turns to … I wonder what Alaska Man will be doing when the bombs fall. That and … all those above the arctic circle will be shaking their heads at us.
> 
> - DevinT


i wish them all,good luck.nuclear radiation doesn't stay where it starts.people need to understand that !


----------



## corelz125

Battling and fighting everyday to stay alive and 90% of everyone is gone. Then the other 5% that'sleft is trying to take what you have doesn't sound like much fun.


----------



## moke

On a brighter side…..I bought a 3 stage Fuji HVLP from Northwoodsman today! I have an earlex 5500 1 stage, but it doesn't do paint well…...


----------



## corelz125

I have a Milwaukee airless hvlp paint sprayer. I used it to spray the outside of my house.


----------



## EricFai

I picked up some good hardwood lumber this week while visiting DIL. 4/4 Walnut, and Oak along with 8/4 Maple, Cherry, Ash and some small turning blanks. Good lumber back home is hard to come by. So it was time to stock up. Cost was between $7.50 to $10.00 a board foot, so some good wood for projects.


----------



## moke

He had a ton of accessories, it was a good deal for both of us…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My mind turns to … I wonder what Alaska Man will be doing when the bombs fall. That and … all those above the arctic circle will be shaking their heads at us.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> i wish them all,good luck.nuclear radiation doesn t stay where it starts.people need to understand that !
> 
> - pottz


About 40 years ago a Russian hero prevented a Nuclear Winter. He was ordered to fire the intercontinental missiles because Russia detected US attacking them. He decided not to shoot back because it was probably a false alarm. The report said false alarms were common but usually resolved before the order to shoot.

The Nuclear Winter will be worse than the Meteor Winter than caused the extinction of the dinosaurs. Mammals were the beneficiaries because they were able to survive a more variable climate and food supply. Too bad the Human brain took 200,000 years to evolve but only 200 years to set the course to the world's 6th mass extinction ;((((


----------



## corelz125

Eric you can go to SO CA sell that walnut for $15 a bd ft make some money


----------



## moke

hey at the new woodcraft they had very nice walnut, as nice a stack of walnut as I had ever seen, but it was 20.00 per bd ft…......


----------



## EricFai

That's alright, I'll take it home, build some things and maybe sell some finished projects. Should get a good return on that.

Edit: the Walnut I picked up was 1" x 14" x 12' the 8/4 stuff was 8" wide and varied in length from 8" to 11"

The Maple is for a bench top bench with a Moxon Vise.


----------



## bandit571

Can always tell which one is the rookie tank driver…..he's the one that goes through water filled Tank Traps..with the hatch open…...on an Abrams tank, the water ( and lots of mud) pour in like a waterfall…...

Have been in around tanks for a LONG time…..Jan 10 1972…had an ACAV shot out from under my ass…RPG came in the side, and through the ARVN driver…An ACAV is a fancy M113…with a gun tub for the TC….which is where I was sitting….


----------



## moke

> That s alright, I ll take it home, build some things and maybe sell some finished projects. Should get a good return on that.
> 
> Edit: the Walnut I picked up was 1" x 14" x 12 the 8/4 stuff was 8" wide and varied in length from 8" to 11"
> 
> The Maple is for a bench top bench with a Moxon Vise.
> 
> - Eric


what you going to do with the 8/4 stuff?


----------



## EricFai

A Moxon vise for starters.

I'll mill it down as needed. Some of the Ash will be used in tool handles. The better half is wanting me to make some of those fancy cutting boards. And I will use some of it for lathe turnings.


----------



## pottz

> I picked up some good hardwood lumber this week while visiting DIL. 4/4 Walnut, and Oak along with 8/4 Maple, Cherry, Ash and some small turning blanks. Good lumber back home is hard to come by. So it was time to stock up. Cost was between $7.50 to $10.00 a board foot, so some good wood for projects.
> 
> - Eric


great send me some,it;s sky high here !


----------



## moke

> A Moxon vise for starters.
> 
> I ll mill it down as needed. Some of the Ash will be used in tool handles. The better half is wanting me to make some of those fancy cutting boards. And I will use some of it for lathe turnings.
> 
> - Eric


Awesome….we get to see those in the projects? I have some walnut 6/4 12" sq that i have been saving for platters…. I have a little list to get caught up on….


----------



## pottz

> Eric you can go to SO CA sell that walnut for $15 a bd ft make some money
> 
> - corelz125


oh yeah because my go to is at 16.40 right now !


----------



## pottz

> hey at the new woodcraft they had very nice walnut, as nice a stack of walnut as I had ever seen, but it was 20.00 per bd ft…......
> 
> - moke


well yeah those places will always be high.like rockler or simular !


----------



## pottz

> That s alright, I ll take it home, build some things and maybe sell some finished projects. Should get a good return on that.
> 
> Edit: the Walnut I picked up was 1" x 14" x 12 the 8/4 stuff was 8" wide and varied in length from 8" to 11"
> 
> The Maple is for a bench top bench with a Moxon Vise.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> what you going to do with the 8/4 stuff?
> 
> - moke


send it to his best friend…me ! ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Yea, I'll post my projects. That's why we are here to share our work.


----------



## moke

Eric….good find!! Oh yeah…....In great Lumberjock tradition…....YOU SUCK


----------



## pottz

> Eric….good find!! Oh yeah…....In great Lumberjock tradition…....YOU SUCK
> 
> - moke


yeah well im giving mikes YOU SUCK a double YOU SUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Mike, I'll be sure to brag a little more in the future.

The last swap, has gotten me hooked on the segmented bowls. I'm sure I could get lots with that stack of lumber. At least until I visit the DIL again.


----------



## corelz125

Any of you have the Narex mortise chisels that are made in the czech rep?


----------



## northwoodsman

Totally off topic. Do any of you watch the TV show FBI: Most Wanted? If so, did you see that coming last night? I couldn't fall asleep after that episode. I was genuinely upset, he was the reason that I watched the show. It's one of the only TV shows that I watch and enjoy.


----------



## moke

> Totally off topic. Do any of you watch the TV show FBI: Most Wanted? If so, did you see that coming last night? I couldn t fall asleep after that episode. I was genuinely upset, he was the reason that I watched the show. It s one of the only TV shows that I watch and enjoy.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Sorry, Im bingeing Seal team on Paramount+ right now…...


----------



## DevinT

My days consist of watching endless episodes of PJ Masks and Bluey


----------



## BurlyBob

Anything with John Wayne. Only the Classics.


----------



## RichT

> Anything with John Wayne. Only the Classics.
> 
> - BurlyBob


We're up to season 15 of Gunsmoke. Bonanza is next.

It's fascinating to watch the cultural shifts since season one of Gunsmoke in 1955. Season 15 is 1970. So far, the original gunfight opening for the show has been replaced by Matt galloping and needlessly whipping his horse with the reins. Guns are bad, I guess. It goes on, but I'll spare you the details.

It represents the early days of Hollywood's social engineering through television. Hollywood writers are-and have been for decades-telling us what's good and bad, and how to think.

But hey, that reeks of banned topics, so I never said them.


----------



## corelz125

Devin it's gonna get worse. Just wait until he knows how to work the remote control. Then he will take over the tv.


----------



## moke

> Anything with John Wayne. Only the Classics.
> 
> - BurlyBob


You must be related to my Brother!!!! He has a part time job, so he has tues- wed- thurs occupied but mon and friday if I go over there the western network is on…..


----------



## moke

> My days consist of watching endless episodes of PJ Masks and Bluey
> 
> - DevinT


Sorry--what is that?


----------



## moke

> Anything with John Wayne. Only the Classics.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> We re up to season 15 of Gunsmoke. Bonanza is next.
> 
> It s fascinating to watch the cultural shifts since season one of Gunsmoke in 1955. Season 15 is 1970. So far, the original gunfight opening for the show has been replaced by Matt galloping and needlessly whipping his horse with the reins. Guns are bad, I guess. It goes on, but I ll spare you the details.
> 
> It represents the early days of Hollywood s social engineering through television. Hollywood writers are-and have been for decades-telling us what s good and bad, and how to think.
> 
> But hey, that reeks of banned topics, so I never said them.
> 
> - Rich


Not sure if that is banned….cause it's accurate…and does Cricket care if we complain about hollywood?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anything with John Wayne. Only the Classics.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> We re up to season 15 of Gunsmoke. Bonanza is next.
> 
> It s fascinating to watch the cultural shifts since season one of Gunsmoke in 1955. Season 15 is 1970. So far, the original gunfight opening for the show has been replaced by Matt galloping and needlessly whipping his horse with the reins. Guns are bad, I guess. It goes on, but I ll spare you the details.
> 
> It represents the early days of Hollywood s social engineering through television. Hollywood writers are-and have been for decades-telling us what s good and bad, and how to think.
> 
> But hey, that reeks of banned topics, so I never said them.
> 
> - Rich


Inanimate objects don't do anything. They are not bad. People are bad.


----------



## RichT

> Inanimate objects don t do anything. They are not bad. People are bad.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


So, are you suggesting that spoons don't make people fat?


----------



## moke

> Inanimate objects don t do anything. They are not bad. People are bad.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> So, are you suggesting that spoons don t make people fat?
> 
> - Rich


Not in my case….I used my fingers!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Inanimate objects don t do anything. They are not bad. People are bad.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> So, are you suggesting that spoons don t make people fat?
> 
> - Rich


)) I have never seen a spoon full of ice cream looking for a skinny person. Have you ? ))


----------



## moke

Hanging it up…..nite all


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sleep tight


----------



## DevinT

> Devin it s gonna get worse. Just wait until he knows how to work the remote control. Then he will take over the tv.
> 
> - corelz125


I am married. I haven't had control of the TV or remote for 15 years.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... so can you arm those dudes with nuclear shells ?...
> - pottz


Not nukes but suppositories and shoot them up their arses… chili laced suppositories.


> So all of your electronics are wrapped in foil. The only thing is if the power grid goes down. It won t help.
> - Eric


Long live my battery *Ryobis*....

Maybe my generator purchase was not in vane… just need a few rolls of *Alfoil*. 
Then all I'll need is drill for oil in my backyard.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. 65 out and damp from last nights light rain.

Daughter and wife have said no to my latest invention and have banned all future ones from the dinning table. Daughter had over heated her oatmeal. Was trying to talk and blow on each spoonful of hot oatmeal.

Mount an aquarium pump over the table from the light fixture with stiff tubing to each seat. Just hold your spoon or fork under the air stream and then you could still talk. Hey would work.

Have some other ideas but they don't like them either.

Have a great day.


----------



## corelz125

Jesus was walking outside the gates of heaven and he sees an old man sitting on a bench..

He approaches the old man and asks.. "good sir, why have you not entered heaven yet?"

The old man replies "I'm waiting for my son, he should be along soon."

Jesus thinks for a second and asks "will you tell me of your son? Maybe I know of him."

The old man sighs and says "Sadly, we lost touch when he was young.. I know he was a carpenter like I was, I know he was quite famous and people followed him around. People told stories about him. They wrote a book about him and there was even talk of miracles…"

Jesus stood stunned.. carpenter? miracles?… He looked at the old man as tears swelled in his eyes…

"Dad?" The old man rose slowly, tears running down his cheeks as he held out his arms and said "Pinocchio? "


----------



## corelz125

It's different when the kids get it. The same animated movie will be playing on constant repeat 24 hours a day. Even when theyre in another room and you try tochange the channel they'll start yelling i'm watching that.


----------



## northwoodsman

> It s different when the kids get it. The same animated movie will be playing on constant repeat 24 hours a day. Even when theyre in another room and you try tochange the channel they ll start yelling i m watching that.
> 
> - corelz125


 It's the same way with adults. There are times when I think my wife went shopping or is sound asleep taking a nap in the bedroom and I turn the channel half way across the house and I hear "I was watching that!". The only place I'm safe turning the channel is out in my shop sitting in my lawn chair and that's only because there is no place for her to sit.


----------



## EricFai

Funny, I hear you can watch what you want. The only thing is, the remote is on the arm of her chair.


----------



## northwoodsman

The best invention are the sensors on the garage door opener buttons that turn the lights on, I don't even know why they have them. My wired openers are located in my house, next to the door leading to my garage/shop. When someone gets within about 10 feet of them it triggers the sensor and the garage door opener lights turn on in the garage. I have really bright LED bulbs in my garage door openers so even when my shop lights are on I can tell when they come on. It's my advance warning system. When my wife (or anyone else) is about to come into my shop I have a 5 second advance warning. It's helpful if you are making her a gift, opening that new tool that you just bought, snacking on that food that is not on your diet…


----------



## EricFai

Good one, my shop is about 80' from the back door, with steps leading up to the porch and man door. I can usually her mine coming up the steps. Or if it's after dark the gable lights come on from motion.

I like the old / new tool, I get them quite frequently. Some of them she knows about, others nope.


----------



## moke

My wife found my new guitar the other day…..I have a bunch so I thought I could hide it in plain site…..nope! The shop on the other hand, she has no idea what I have…and why should she…..I don't


----------



## 987Ron

sliding security lock on the shop door. Sign on the other side Warning Laser in Use, Do Not Look at Laser Beam.

Works even if the laser is idle, which it usually is.


----------



## 987Ron

Mike: Grandson has several guitars, one of the latest is a Les Paul 1960 one, not a copy. Others originals. He has a shirt we gave him with guitars on it and under "My retirement investment'
He is 28 single, very good job. His Mom and sister ask him when he was going to get married. His answer "Why would I do that. I don't need someone to tell me how and if I can spend my own money."


----------



## northwoodsman

Ron - that's exactly what both of my son's say as well.


----------



## moke

> Mike: Grandson has several guitars, one of the latest is a Les Paul 1960 one, not a copy. Others originals. He has a shirt we gave him with guitars on it and under "My retirement investment
> He is 28 single, very good job. His Mom and sister ask him when he was going to get married. His answer "Why would I do that. I don t need someone to tell me how and if I can spend my own money."
> 
> - 987Ron


WOW…That is not a cheap guitar! I have two Les Pauls….neither is a Gibson…One is a Epiphone, and the other is a Firefly. The Epiphone is made in the same factory as Gibson…but about 1300.00 cheaper. I have two other epiphones….they are about half of a Gibson in cost. In 1963, the wood used in Gibson's was banned from being harvested….can't remember what it is right now, but it has it's own sound…I'm not sure I can tell the difference without hearing one then the other…..but pre 63" Gibsons are highly sought after by serious pros….

Fireflies are a Chinese copy of others….they have a huge cult following….they are only about 200.00 and have a sound that mimics Guitars three times the price. I have several…some require a little "tuning" from a luthier…...but then turn into an awesome guitar…..


----------



## bandit571

A box has been mailed out, this afternoon. Will arrive by Monday's mail…


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike - before the little incident I was telling you about I was a director on our production team at church for the past 6 years. We have a high energy band that pumps out christian music right at around 94 - 95 decibels measured back in our booth. We have the fog machines, lasers, spinners, we do the whole show every service. Our pastors are my age and grew up on late 70's/early 80's rock so they manage to fit some of those classics into the line-up every few weeks and the band really does a good job. They bring out their classic guitars, old-school amps and pedals, and really do it up. The crowd goes crazy, you would think you were at a concert rather than at church. Some of the members of our various campus band are professional musicians, some own recording studios and work with some big name artists, some have toured with some big names, some even travel back and forth to Nashville or LA several times a year to record tracks. One of the people that I worked closely with at my campus was on The Voice several years ago. There is a huge difference in guitars and amps and the way that they sound from the 70's to today. When they play a 70's classic with and an old tube amp and then play the same piece on a newer amp, even digitally synthesized to replicate the old sound, it's just not the same. These guys/girls are playing music in a church and some of them will still drag in 4 or 5 guitars and a cart full of amps, and pedals and spend 2 hours setting it up and tuning everything. They play for 20 minutes for each service! Seems like a lot of work to me, but it sounds great.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Welp, had a casualty. Bandsaw fell off the flat bed, and we took it to a scrap yard. Good news is I 37 bucks for the scrap. So now I'm in the market for an 18 to 20" bandsaw. I will do some research, but I would like your advice if you have any experience. I would like it to do nice resaw. The old one did not.

So now all my tools are here, but not in their place.

I will get caught up w the posts in a day or two.

Pete


----------



## 987Ron

Sneaky way to get a new bandsaw! Hope you find a better replacement.


----------



## splintergroup

I bet there is a fellow around who could sell you one that "fell off a truck" for a great price! 8^)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... It s helpful if you are *making her a gift*,...
> - northwoodsman


So you're like *Roman the Bootman*... know how to make *shoes*!


> sliding security lock on the shop door. Sign on the other side Warning Laser in Use, Do Not Look at Laser Beam.
> 
> Works even if the laser is idle, which it usually is.
> - 987Ron


I have motions sensors… with *Alexa* blurting *"danger will rob life* if caught!"*


----------



## BurlyBob

Just in taking a break. I've got almost all that lumber cut to length for the top. I'm reject 3 piece due to flaws. I'm short a couple of piece now. I'm thinking I dowel up those out of the leftover pieces I have and stick them in the middle. What do you all think?

I'll post a few photos later.


----------



## corelz125

That kind of sucks Petey. $137 at the scrap yard that is a good pay out


----------



## EricFai

If you can get one good side or edge, I would use what you have. Lumber gets expensive.


----------



## moke

Petey…that sucks, bad, but like it was said, maybe a new one is in the cards…..That is a big dude 20" bandsaw! wow

Bob…did you buy that lumber here recently? I would take it back if possible….

Northwoodsman…the old stuff is highly sought after. They make new tube amps, they are pricey…the old ones are even more pricey than new…..I had an old Kustom amp when I was a kid…bought it with paper route money. It was tall, separate head and speaker…..It was blue metal flake tuck and roll….ugliest thing ever. It was so long ago, I don't honestly know if it was great sounding or not….But I thought it was. I paid 400.00 for it…I see them on ebay for 1000. Still ugly though…

I never played in a band…no desire and too busy…..sat in with a few at small events and practices to jam…never had any offers though…that should have told me something. I just play now for myself and my dogs….they don't like it either….


----------



## pottz

i think petey had one of buddies push it off and told the wife it was an accident to get a new one ? great idea by the way !


----------



## 987Ron

I think I saw a craigs listing in S. Fla for a bandsaw, scratched but works great $600. Scrapyard location.


----------



## pottz

> I think I saw a craigs listing in S. Fla for a bandsaw, scratched but works great $600. Scrapyard location.
> 
> - 987Ron


i saw it and bought it ron.it matched the pic's from petey's shop pic's.wasn't a scratch on it.i told you he was scammin the wife ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

There it is all cut and stacked to rough length. I










This is the stack of cutoffs. I've got to use these for the legs and stretchers. Definitely looks like I'm going to have to order 4-6 more pieces. Unbelievable.










Mike, I ordered this lumber from a friend with a cabinet shop. He gets it for me at his cost. It's a cash only deal. It's his party money. Think I'm going to down and hit him up tomorrow. I'm pretty sure he'll understand.


----------



## pottz

> There it is all cut and stacked to rough length. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the stack of cutoffs. I ve got to use these for the legs and stretchers. Definitely looks like I m going to have to order 4-6 more pieces. Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, I ordered this lumber from a friend with a cabinet shop. He gets it for me at his cost. It s a cash only deal. It s his party money. Think I m going to down and hit him up tomorrow. I m pretty sure he ll understand.
> 
> - BurlyBob


gonna watch this evolve bud,building your dream bench is next to your dream shop i think.lots of pic's on the way bob.


----------



## corelz125

Bob that's regular beech? When i was at the lumber yard the other day they had steamed european beech


----------



## moke

looks a little slow tonight….

Bob- I get it now…I wondered. This is why I have always have avoided having my wood picked for me. Also, That a nice looking shop…I can see where that bench will be an asset. Looks like she's going to be a beauty! Now just get rid of that awful thing that sits in there all winter…..



> I think I saw a craigs listing in S. Fla for a bandsaw, scratched but works great $600. Scrapyard location.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron that made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, the boat stays, Period. It was my retirement present to myself.

About the wood it has to get shipped in from Boise. So I'm going to have order a few more pieces. Tomorrow I'm planning on working on the legs and the outside 3 table top pieces. I may start on the top as well. I guess I could glue up everything and when I get that last piece or two add them to the bench top.


----------



## corelz125

I ordered wood online a few times. Some boards I wouldn't of picked if I was hand picking. Thats the chance you take though. I always feel like they will just grab anything thats in front or on top. Or a board nobody else wants and they send it to you.


----------



## moke

> I ordered wood online a few times. Some boards I wouldn t of picked if I was hand picking. Thats the chance you take though. I always feel like they will just grab anything thats in front or on top. Or a board nobody else wants and they send it to you.
> 
> - corelz125


 Exactly….10 years ago I bought a 10' 2×4 red oak-it was 60 back then….I got it at a yard that specialized in hardwood and brought it to you from the yard…..I got the nastiest twisted POS I had ever seen…..I took it to the desk and asked if they would accept this if they were me. I got my money back and drove to a dealer in a neighboring town…..I have never bought lumber that I couldn't pick it out since…...


----------



## moke

> Mike, the boat stays, Period. It was my retirement present to myself.
> 
> About the wood it has to get shipped in from Boise. So I m going to have order a few more pieces. Tomorrow I m planning on working on the legs and the outside 3 table top pieces. I may start on the top as well. I guess I could glue up everything and when I get that last piece or two add them to the bench top.
> 
> - BurlyBob


The problem with boats is they go on water!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> looks a little slow tonight….
> 
> Bob- I get it now…I wondered. This is why I have always have avoided having my wood picked for me. Also, That a nice looking shop…I can see where that bench will be an asset. Looks like she s going to be a beauty! Now just get rid of that awful thing that sits in there all winter…..
> 
> I think I saw a craigs listing in S. Fla for a bandsaw, scratched but works great $600. Scrapyard location.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Ron that made me laugh out loud!!
> 
> - moke


slow is right.hey ive had a guest the last 3 hours.whats your sorry asses excuse ? gotta brag,im off tomorrow so this is friday night for me. but what about you retirees ? put you compression socks on,rub down with half a tube of high strength ben gay,put on two hoodies,turn up the fire pit to high and come out and sit for about 15 minutes before you start to nod off ! geeeezzzz!


----------



## moke

> looks a little slow tonight….
> 
> Bob- I get it now…I wondered. This is why I have always have avoided having my wood picked for me. Also, That a nice looking shop…I can see where that bench will be an asset. Looks like she s going to be a beauty! Now just get rid of that awful thing that sits in there all winter…..
> 
> I think I saw a craigs listing in S. Fla for a bandsaw, scratched but works great $600. Scrapyard location.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Ron that made me laugh out loud!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> slow is right.hey ive had a guest the last 3 hours.whats your sorry asses excuse ? gotta brag,im off tomorrow so this is friday night for me. but what about you retirees ? put you compression socks on,rub down with half a tube of high strength ben gay,put on two hoodies,turn up the fire pit to high and come out and sit for about 15 minutes before you start to nod off ! geeeezzzz!
> 
> - pottz


To be clear….I dont wear compression socks….and I dont use ben gay….I use Voltren wrapped with a side of Jamisons


----------



## moke

I'm going to bed….my in laws are in town….NOT my FIL, he lives here…. they showed up as a surprise….awesome…....please pray for me.

Oh BTW I was in Sams tonite….they had womens t-shirt dresses on sale…...but they only came up to XL in womens sizes other wise I would have gotten one and sent it to the duckman…....they had a pink camo one too…...


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, Wife first words, "get a new one".

We turned over the 15" planer in the driveway! We where going to fast and the wheels got caught on a paver.

We got it upright and I checked it out, works fine. What a mess of a moving day!

I'm done all but the lumber, which I can get at my pace in the pick up.

Also, was told I need to have a well dug (irrigation). So the new house has no landscape, just sand. Need a well before we plant anything. Who knows the time frame to get that done? Weeks?

No word on Uncle Wah.

Golfing today. Trying to get to normal.

Moke a surprise visit? Like cousin Eddie?


----------



## EricFai

You got to love those surprise visits.


----------



## corelz125

Think the duck only likes monkey dresses.

It went a lot smoother moving out than moving in Petey. If you would of lost the planer to that would a been an expensive day.


----------



## 987Ron

A good Friday greeting to all. Up and moving slow. Did to much yesterday so slow down today to almost zero. Maybe test a laser image to establish settings for it use later. Sit at the desk most of the time.

Weekend is expected cold nights, 30s temps. all the bushes, trees are budded out or blooming. Normal for March, one last blast.

All of Petey's shop moving problems, BBs wood imperfections, shops that share space with boats etc. Made me recall visiting a model makers shop some time ago. Small not a lot of space needed, very clean, vac was very quiet could hardly hear it, all tools like table saw, band saw, thickness planers etc. Micro Mark tools and easy to pickup and move about. On top of that models take very little materials compared to a table or chest of drawers.

Interesting but…....

Have a good weekend. Start early.


----------



## corelz125

One of the matrons of the church was cooking a pot of her famous beans for the church potluck.

Her son, Little Johnny, came running through the house, BB gun in one hand, and a handful of BBs in the other.

He tripped and the BBs, naturally, went right into the pot of beans.

Thinking it over, Little Johnny could think of no reason why he should risk punishment, so he said nothing.

The dinner went well, and, as usual, the beans were one of the favorite dishes.

The next day, the church secretary, Mary, called Little Johnny's mother and said, "Jane, your beans were delicious as usual, but what did you put in them this time?"

Jane replied, "Nothing new, why do you ask?"

"Well," said Mary, "this morning I bent over to feed the cat, and shot the canary!"


----------



## EricFai

Little Johnny sticks again.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Close Call LBD
https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/animals/camera-catches-australian-mans-close-encounter-with-a-snake/vi-AAUVV8D


----------



## 987Ron

Remember when beans were dried and sold in a bag. Mom poured them out a bit on at a time and sorted the beans from the rocks. Beans then washed and cooked. Rocks tossed. Remember helping her as a lad looking for rocks in the beans. Nice memory. Anyone still sift flour? All flour was sifted not just fancy cakes. Another fun thing to do as a kid helping Mom.


----------



## DevinT

I remember baking cookies with grandma. I concur, ALL flour was sifted. You want to know if something got into the sac before it makes it into your food.


----------



## corelz125

Last time we had lentils they came in a bag.


----------



## EricFai

I remember my mom soaking the beans overnight before making her famous baked beans. Oh I miss those.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I can remember running clothes thru the wringer into huge tubs 3 or 4 times yes, my granny was a fanatic :<))))))


----------



## EricFai

My grandparents use to can everything form veggies to meat on a Benfranklin wood stove.


----------



## moke

> Moke a surprise visit? Like cousin Eddie?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


 Petey
I would take cousin eddie anytime over these people. Yesterday I looked up in the shop and there they were. My wife calls them Aunt and Uncle, but they are really cousins. The wife said we heard you had a guest room and we are here to try it out…..I said, oh really, who told you that….she said your FIL….. At 515 this morning my wife and I were awakened with both of them in our bedroom. As they stood there , I asked them if I paid for the hotel will you get the **** out of my house? Later this morning I took them to a hotel and put it on my FIL credit card. My wife pays his bills so he may or may not see it, but I have great satisfaction. My wife said I was harsh, I feel I was practical.

Petey…have you got any idea what bandsaw you are going to get? Will it be another 20"?

LeeRoy….there a little pucker factor there isn't there?

After I got up at the crack of dawn this morning I went to the gym and they had made masks optional as of today….that is a step in the right direction!!!


----------



## EricFai

Not harsh Mike, sounds like they are rude. Enter your bedroom while your sleeping there. I would have just kicked them out, and they could pay for their own hotel or park bench.


----------



## moke

My FIL is a Deplorable, overbearing individual, I have never met anyone like him and I was a street cop. I have spoke of him on here before…this way I got to pay him back too.


----------



## EricFai

And you did well.


----------



## controlfreak

> After I got up at the crack of dawn this morning I went to the gym and they had made masks optional as of today….that is a step in the right direction!!!
> 
> - moke


My goodness, it has been over a year or longer since I have worn a mask unless traveling to "one of those states". Never required masks in my office and what do you know, no employees wore them either.


----------



## moke

> After I got up at the crack of dawn this morning I went to the gym and they had made masks optional as of today….that is a step in the right direction!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> My goodness, it has been over a year or longer since I have worn a mask unless traveling to "one of those states". Never required masks in my office and what do you know, no employees wore them either.
> 
> - controlfreak


We only had a State mandate for masks in the height of the first go around. It only lasted about 2 months….but all the medical facilities still require masks. This "gym" is actually a Physical Therapy place…They allow past patients to come in as use all of the equipment for 30.00 a month. We just come and go at will…it's awesome! They have everything a gym does including a Smithson machine. We were in Vegas in Jan….you had to wear a mask there to leave the hotel room….most wore it outside just because it was a hassle to take it on and off all the time.


----------



## corelz125

I'm all for masks in school. I was hardly sick at all the last 2 year's. They took the masks off last week. Three days later my son threw up all over the bathroom. I would never get the flu and I don't get the flu shot but got it from my daughter a couple of years ago.it would be ok if they kept the germs to themselves but they never do. Don't worry Devin you get to have all this fun too.


----------



## corelz125

I think my wife would of flipped out way before me if relatives walked into our room that early. You have some luck with in laws Mike.


----------



## moke

> I think my wife would of flipped out way before me if relatives walked into our room that early. You have some luck with in laws Mike.
> 
> - corelz125


My wife is the most normal, nicest person I know…..I have asked her repeatedly…where did you come from?

I am not all for masks either, but as you know I took lots of team photos and had 12 school contracts for the photos at our business. I spent A LOT of time in schools, anyone that is not for masks has not been in very many Jr highs during school. They don't cover their mouths for anything that I saw…..


----------



## controlfreak

Yeah Mike, if the gym is in a PT hospital building I get it. I had to do a consult for an upcoming coloscopy and had to put a mask on to enter. I am sure it saved my life.


----------



## moke

I had a colonoscopy 10 years ago….my older brother was describing the prep…I put a TV in the bathroom…it's still there! Good Luck…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz, Wife first words, "get a new one".
> 
> We turned over the 15" planer in the driveway! We where going to fast and the wheels got caught on a paver.
> 
> We got it upright and I checked it out, works fine. What a mess of a moving day!
> 
> I m done all but the lumber, which I can get at my pace in the pick up.
> 
> Also, was told I need to have a well dug (irrigation). So the new house has no landscape, just sand. Need a well before we plant anything. Who knows the time frame to get that done? Weeks?
> 
> No word on Uncle Wah.
> 
> Golfing today. Trying to get to normal.
> 
> Moke a surprise visit? Like cousin Eddie?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


What do you plant in the sand?

*Mike* Sounds like FIL's genes need cultivation ;((

Good one *jokemaster* )


----------



## pottz

> I m going to bed….my in laws are in town….NOT my FIL, he lives here…. they showed up as a surprise….awesome…....please pray for me.
> 
> Oh BTW I was in Sams tonite….they had womens t-shirt dresses on sale…...but they only came up to XL in womens sizes other wise I would have gotten one and sent it to the duckman…....they had a pink camo one too…...
> 
> - moke


those nighties the duck wears may be a new trend for woodworkers and we just dont know it yet.


----------



## pottz

> One of the matrons of the church was cooking a pot of her famous beans for the church potluck.
> 
> Her son, Little Johnny, came running through the house, BB gun in one hand, and a handful of BBs in the other.
> 
> He tripped and the BBs, naturally, went right into the pot of beans.
> 
> Thinking it over, Little Johnny could think of no reason why he should risk punishment, so he said nothing.
> 
> The dinner went well, and, as usual, the beans were one of the favorite dishes.
> 
> The next day, the church secretary, Mary, called Little Johnny's mother and said, "Jane, your beans were delicious as usual, but what did you put in them this time?"
> 
> Jane replied, "Nothing new, why do you ask?"
> 
> "Well," said Mary, "this morning I bent over to feed the cat, and shot the canary!"
> 
> - corelz125























> Moke a surprise visit? Like cousin Eddie?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> I would take cousin eddie anytime over these people. Yesterday I looked up in the shop and there they were. My wife calls them Aunt and Uncle, but they are really cousins. The wife said we heard you had a guest room and we are here to try it out…..I said, oh really, who told you that….she said your FIL….. At 515 this morning my wife and I were awakened with both of them in our bedroom. As they stood there , I asked them if I paid for the hotel will you get the **** out of my house? Later this morning I took them to a hotel and put it on my FIL credit card. My wife pays his bills so he may or may not see it, but I have great satisfaction. My wife said I was harsh, I feel I was practical.
> 
> Petey
> 
> Petey…have you got any idea what bandsaw you are going to get? Will it be another 20"?
> 
> LeeRoy….there a little pucker factor there isn t there?
> 
> After I got up at the crack of dawn this morning I went to the gym and they had made masks optional as of today….that is a step in the right direction!!!
> 
> - moke


sounds like a fun couple mike.worse than my brothers last visit.wife took care of that though,he was gonna stay two weeks she gave him one,and that was 5 days too long.

yeah i was running errands all morning only about half the people had em on at lowes and sams club.


----------



## DevinT

Fish and House Guests (both start to stink after 3 days)


----------



## pottz

> Fish and House Guests (both start to stink after 3 days)
> 
> - DevinT


yeah 3 days is plenty,the only time i stayed longer on a visit was at my dads house and that was for a week which wasn't nearly enough.i miss him every time im in the shop using one of his tools.he was my best friend and mentor.


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz, I sure agree with you about Dad. I sure miss mine and wonder what he would think of the things I build now. I remember he was pretty impressed with the vaulted ceiling I did in my house.

I went out to the garage this am with a plan. I gave a 14"x 11" cut off an run thru the joiner and planer. I ended up with a piece that's 2-3 hairs past 1 3/4". If I can get the same results with the rest of the wood I'll come in real darn close to the width I want for the bench top.


----------



## 987Ron

Do you think the kids of today will remember their Dads and Granddads the same way we of the older generation remember ours? Same for Moms and Grandmas. Different values and life style now. Glad I have what I had.


----------



## BurlyBob

Agreed!


----------



## pottz

i truly believe my son will look back and remember the good times and what i and my wife gave him.he's gotten very interested in cooking and talks to his mom a lot about how to do certain things.he's called me about smoking meat.we were really getting into woodworking before he moved to texas.i really miss that.

bob the saddest day ive had with my dad was back when he was dying and he rolled up to his shop in a wheelchair.i was killing time trying to stay sane from what was going on.he says.you know,your a better woodworker than i ever was.i was just getting ready to take it to a higher level,and well,now it's null and void !!!!! damn man it took all i had to not break down and cry like a baby,but i knew thats not his style.so i stayed strong for him.i can say i shed many a tear after he was gone though.sometimes thinking about it,i still do !!!!!


----------



## EricFai

+1 Ron

Different values back then.


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz, I know what you mean. Every time I go back home and stop by the cemetery to his headstone I still choke up. My Dad was wisest man I ever knew. I could always count on him for the best advice. Been a bunch of times since he died I could have used some of his advice.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

In the vein of *987*, got up this morning… it was a chilly *.068* on the *BAC*,









Had my gruel, loaded with heaps of chili (and 3 serves of vegies),








and some liquids that kinda made that *BAC* meter a liar,











> Think the duck only likes monkey dresses….
> - corelz125


I'm not single minded… i have two brain cells. Not *umbilicalled* to that animal nightie, however, as it ages it does get a tad breezy at the rear… I'll spare you the (un)happy snaps…

Though a *cuccessor* is on the drawing floor,








being kind to animals and not harming any, I've chosen the path of the gods… sore I may be but *Thor* I will become… though SWMBO insists on a *Hulk*...


> Close Call LBD…
> - LeeRoyMan


*LRM*, I wake up with a snake every morning.


> Last time we had lentils they came in a bag.
> 
> - corelz125


My last *lent ill* came from a bank with fine print.


> I remember my mom soaking the beans overnight before making her famous baked beans. Oh I miss those.
> - Eric


I soak my liver overnight, before my famous hope to wake up.


> ... My wife is the most normal, nicest person I know…
> - moke


So was one of mine… and she did one of the nicest things… she left me! 


> Moke a surprise visit? Like cousin Eddie?
> - Peteybadboy


When I was young (true story), mom had a key to my flat and did regular impromptu visits from the country to clean it up. One day I had a go at her and said, "Announce your visiting times. What if I was making love to someone on the floor when you burst in." She smiled and said, "I'll step over you, say hi to both and go and do your dishes in the kitchen."... for an oldie suppressed Hungarian woman, she was one helluva gem.


> I can remember running clothes thru the wringer into huge tubs 3 or 4 times yes, my granny was a fanatic :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I can remember the times when I never washed… thank the gods for *short term* memories.


> My FIL is a Deplorable,...
> - moke


Not useless, like me, can always be used as a *bad example*.


> Fish and House Guests (both start to stink after 3 days)
> 
> - DevinT


They remind me of those *nodding dogs* on the back windshield of old cars… once you've spoken your piece, you sit there and just nod at the crap being thrown around… just go home before I get rude.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I had a colonoscopy 10 years ago….
> - moke


Damn guys, on one serious note, one thing I will not joke about… get off your arses and get it probed… and hope you have better luck than I did.

Over 60, should be done every 2 years… and before 60, any is a bonus.

You are not awake to bloody well enjoy it.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, I know what you mean. Every time I go back home and stop by the cemetery to his headstone I still choke up. My Dad was wisest man I ever knew. I could always count on him for the best advice. Been a bunch of times since he died I could have used some of his advice.
> 
> - BurlyBob


amen brother !


----------



## northwoodsman

Pottz, Bob, and Ron, you guys are fortunate in the relationships that you had with your fathers. I was raised by my uncle, and although he legally adopted me I never called him dad. We got along good but he was a terrible role model, he was an alcoholic (18 - 24 beers every single day). Once I moved away from home he visited me 3 times over the next 25 years before he passed. 3 years ago I located my biological father through DNA testing and he wanted to meet me so we arranged a meeting back in my home state where he lived. We looked alike, talked alike, dressed alike, had the same hair style, had the exact same glasses, had the same sense of humor, and could finish each others sentences even though we had never met before. It was scary! We were both really excited to get to know each other and he couldn't wait for me to meet my half-siblings. I thought…finally! He passed away 6 weeks later. Damn. I was sitting in an airport getting ready to board a plane on my way home from a business trip when I got the news from his wife so I had several hours by myself just to think. I wasn't sure how I felt. He had 3 other sons and a daughter. His daughter and I have become very close in the past 2 years and are going to vacation together this summer, the 3 boys don't acknowledge that I even exist.


----------



## pottz

> I had a colonoscopy 10 years ago….
> - moke
> 
> Damn guys, on one serious note, one thing I will not joke about… get off your arses and get it probed… and hope you have better luck than I did.
> 
> Over 60, should be done every 2 years… and before 60, any is a bonus.
> 
> You are not awake to bloody well enjoy it.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yes thank you duckie.i have a good friend who never went to get get tested.he was 65 + and his doctor said ,hey you need to get a colonoscopy ? he says no way.so his doc says how about a stool sample? he agrees.doc calls him back and says your between 3rd and fourth stage colon cancer!!!! he goes through radiation and chemo and now he's ok.so far!!!!!.dont be stupid guys.colon cancer is one of the easiest to beat.dont die from stupidity and senseless fear !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOL :<)))))


----------



## northwoodsman

An old man goes to his doctor for his annual check-up. He's hard of hearing so he drags his wife with. The doctor says to him "Please go to the restroom and give me a urine sample, a stool sample, and a sperm sample.". He looks at his wife and says "What did he say?". She says "Give him your underwear.".


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, Bob, and Ron, you guys are fortunate in the relationships that you had with your fathers. I was raised by my uncle, and although he legally adopted me I never called him dad. We got along good but he was a terrible role model, he was an alcoholic (18 - 24 beers every single day). Once I moved away from home he visited me 3 times over the next 25 years before he passed. 3 years ago I located my biological father through DNA testing and he wanted to meet me so we arranged a meeting back in my home state where he lived. We looked alike, talked alike, dressed alike, had the same hair style, had the exact same glasses, had the same sense of humor, and could finish each others sentences even though we had never met before. It was scary! We were both really excited to get to know each other and he couldn t wait for me to meet my half-siblings. I thought…finally! He passed away 6 weeks later. Damn. I was sitting in an airport getting ready to board a plane on my way home from a business trip when I got the news from his wife so I had several hours by myself just to think. I wasn t sure how I felt. He had 3 other sons and a daughter. His daughter and I have become very close in the past 2 years and are going to vacation together this summer, the 3 boys don t acknowledge that I even exist.
> 
> - northwoodsman


damn man i dont know what to even say to that ? i know this was your life in a nut shell so i cant even try to judge what was right or wrong.from what you just said,im sure your very torn.i wish you peace.


----------



## pottz

> LOL :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


*LMAO !!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> An old man goes to his doctor for his annual check-up. He s hard of hearing so he drags his wife with. The doctor says to him "Please go to the restroom and give me a urine sample, a stool sample, and a sperm sample.". He looks at his wife and says "What did he say?". She says "Give him your underwear.".
> 
> - northwoodsman


good one !

better step it corelz you got competition !!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> yes thank you duckie.i have a good friend who never went….
> - pottz


While we're on this "healthkick"... I've dusted off my treadmill 








uncobwebbed the exercise bike,








brought this *"whatever"* out of the shadows,








supercharged SWMBOs transport,








and put on head protection (after that last quip)...

I swallowed my vino… 
If you haven't read this-bloggo-mine, give it a try... I'd just about say it's a tad better investment than a *Fe$tool*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

All U cordless tool fans, the Tin Man's oil can from 'Wizard of Oz' up for auction. Starting bid is only 50 Grand )

https://www.wjhg.com/2022/03/11/tin-mans-oil-can-wizard-oz-up-auction/

*Bandit* How about a box?


----------



## northwoodsman

It looks like LBD is getting ready to have a garage sale… dusting off all the exercise equipment.


----------



## pottz

> All U cordless tool fans, the Tin Man's oil can from 'Wizard of Oz' up for auction. Starting bid is only 50 Grand )
> 
> https://www.wjhg.com/2022/03/11/tin-mans-oil-can-wizard-oz-up-auction/
> 
> *Bandit* How about a box?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats all,im all over it !!! hey if ya got money to burn…...............give it to *MEEEEEEE!!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> It looks like LBD is getting ready to have a garage sale… dusting off all the exercise equipment.
> 
> - northwoodsman


hell maybe we could go together ?


----------



## corelz125

I'm a little late with the sentimental story. I inherited my grandfather's tools and shop. Nothing great but it was tools he used. He did a little of everything. Electric, plumbing , woodwork, masonry work. He was part of the greatest generation. I think about him all the time. Same as you Bob I would like to ask him what does he think of things I built.


----------



## corelz125

The Duck has to fit into his new super hero house dress that's why he dusted everything off.


----------



## pottz

> I m a little late with the sentimental story. I inherited my grandfather s tools and shop. Nothing great but it was tools he used. He did a little of everything. Electric, plumbing , woodwork, masonry work. He was part of the greatest generation. I think about him all the time. Same as you Bob I would like to ask him what does he think of things I built.
> 
> - corelz125


i think he'd be very proud my friend !


----------



## corelz125

Duck after you have been Tormek'd. Go with the worksharp. It's easy to use and a lot cheaper even though shackles are no object for you.


----------



## corelz125

My stand up career has been ceased. So it's all good everyone can pick up the slack.


----------



## pottz

> Duck after you have been Tormek d. Go with the worksharp. It s easy to use and a lot cheaper even though shackles are no object for you.
> 
> - corelz125


hey ive got the tormek !what are you saying ?


----------



## pottz

> My stand up career has been ceased. So it s all good everyone can pick up the slack.
> 
> - corelz125


not so fast mr corelz.way back when you were voted the joke meister you signed a lifetime contract to provide humor until terminated.so get to crackin some jokes or the lj's legal team will be contacting you ! have a pleasant evening !


----------



## corelz125

> My stand up career has been ceased. So it s all good everyone can pick up the slack.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> not so fast mr corelz.way back when you were voted the joke meister you signed a lifetime contract to provide humor until terminated.so get to crackin some jokes or the lj s legal team will be contacting you ! have a pleasant evening !
> 
> - pottz


You had to post my bail to get me out and I'm on lifetime parole. One more incident you lose your house. I'm fleeing to Mexico


----------



## moke

Good evening folks…. back from another wonderful evening with the in-laws..anybody got one of those japenese suicide swords I can borrow? I thought about going into the mens room and taking my own life several times, it would have been way easier…. but alas I forgot my .380 friend, and it would have left my poor wife with them all alone with them. Sorry…cop humor…. I have more in-law stories but I am too tired to tell them.

Man we are getting deep tonight…stories of our childhood? I have nothing to add on that front. I had two very good, loving parents that provided me with a great childhood. My Dad used to laugh that I always bought him really good tools because I knew I would end up with them. I had an older and younger brother that were both adopted. They treated me well, and made for good siblings. One is deceased and the other is my best friend. They never bought me a car, or even clothes after I got a job, like the kids of today, but i was still very lucky. They ended up in an Apartment complex for older folks about 5 blocks from my business….My Dad told everybody about my business….when he was still driving, he would run film for processing from the ladies there. I think the ladies liked him….He looked just like Ronald Reagan….only with blue eyes.

As far as the the colonoscopy thing, I know it is good to have it done but that prep is really a crappy thing….ok …pk….cheesey humor.

Bob…no real progess today? Just testing the top? Needs to be done….keep up the good fight.

Corelz…which worksharp?


----------



## pottz

> My stand up career has been ceased. So it s all good everyone can pick up the slack.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> not so fast mr corelz.way back when you were voted the joke meister you signed a lifetime contract to provide humor until terminated.so get to crackin some jokes or the lj s legal team will be contacting you ! have a pleasant evening !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You had to post my bail to get me out and I m on lifetime parole. One more incident you lose your house. I m fleeing to Mexico
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m a little late with the sentimental story. I inherited my grandfather s tools and shop. Nothing great but it was tools he used. He did a little of everything. Electric, plumbing , woodwork, masonry work. He was part of the greatest generation. I think about him all the time. Same as you Bob I would like to ask him what does he think of things I built.
> 
> - corelz125


An uncle hauled most of grandpa's shop to the sagebrush. he took family albums ect too ;(( Fortunately, a cousin discovered it and save a lot of it. That is only a smidgeon of his wickedness ;((((


----------



## bandit571

Working on #2, at the moment


----------



## moke

> Working on #2, at the moment
> 
> - bandit571


Ash?


----------



## corelz125

The Worksharp 3000. I use it to sharpen some of my plane irons and my chisels. The duck made a comment on another post about the tormek and the worksharp.


----------



## corelz125

Family and inheritence are a bad mix. When you think you know someone the real colors come out when gaining something is involved.


----------



## bandit571

Lid is Ash….the rest is a mix of Ash and Red Oak…..Just some 1/2" thick scraps….


----------



## BB1

Have to chime in on the colonoscopy topic. It isn't fun but early detection is key. Due to family history I've had a few now, one involving removal of some polyps. I always refuse the sedation as my dad said he did it fully awake and so I figured I could too. Very interesting and seeing the skill of the doctor in removing the polyps was really impressive (although our random conversation was cut off and things got pretty serious after he saw that first polyp).


----------



## pottz

> Family and inheritence are a bad mix. When you think you know someone the real colors come out when gaining something is involved.
> 
> - corelz125


ha, your preachin to the choir bud.i could tell you stories that would make you sick to your stomach.made me sick to mine for years dealing with it.when i die all my money goes to the beagle-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Have to chime in on the colonoscopy topic. It isn t fun but early detection is key. Due to family history I ve had a few now, one involving removal of some polyps. I always refuse the sedation as my dad said he did it fully awake and so I figured I could too. Very interesting and seeing the skill of the doctor in removing the polyps was really impressive (although our random conversation was cut off and things got pretty serious after he saw that first polyp).
> 
> - BB1


your right barb we all need to do it,could save your life.but no,i wanna be out !!!!


----------



## moke

> Have to chime in on the colonoscopy topic. It isn t fun but early detection is key. Due to family history I ve had a few now, one involving removal of some polyps. I always refuse the sedation as my dad said he did it fully awake and so I figured I could too. Very interesting and seeing the skill of the doctor in removing the polyps was really impressive (although our random conversation was cut off and things got pretty serious after he saw that first polyp).
> 
> - BB1
> 
> your right barb we all need to do it,could save your life.but no,i wanna be out !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I woke up once mid prodedure….not a good time!


----------



## corelz125

Pottz scared you might like it?


----------



## corelz125

> Family and inheritence are a bad mix. When you think you know someone the real colors come out when gaining something is involved.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ha, your preachin to the choir bud.i could tell you stories that would make you sick to your stomach.made me sick to mine for years dealing with it.when i die all my money goes to the beagle-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I'm just gonna spend it all so then there's nothing to fight about. Well I guess they'll have to figure out what to do with the tools.


----------



## moke

> Pottz scared you might like it?
> 
> - corelz125
> </blockquote
> 
> LMAO!!!!


----------



## moke

> Pottz scared you might like it?
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO!!!!


----------



## EricFai

I had a colonoscopy done when I was 52, doc said I was good for 10 years, so another 4 to go. Thinking about that no to the prep, but yes to the test. When I had it done last time I was able to take pills, they worked quickly, and no chalky aftertaste.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz scared you might like it?
> 
> - corelz125


maybe !


----------



## pottz

> I had a colonoscopy done when I was 52, doc said I was good for 10 years, so another 4 to go. Thinking about that no to the prep, but yes to the test. When I had it done last time I was able to take pills, they worked quickly, and no chalky aftertaste.
> 
> - Eric


so you just took a pill,no gallon of cleanser ?


----------



## BB1

There are different preps. Last time I did the one with a smaller amount of the terrible tasting stuff, followed by drinking water, repeated a couple times as I recall. Much easier for me to get down than the gallon of the "cleanser" that pottz mentioned


----------



## pottz

when i did mine i mixed the "juice" with gatorade. half a gallon the night before then the next half the morning after. taht was the worst part of it.the procedure was easy,i was asleep, woke up and i was done.


----------



## corelz125

Fromwhat I have heard thats the worst part of it all is drinking the cleanser


----------



## pottz

> Fromwhat I have heard thats the worst part of it all is drinking the cleanser
> 
> - corelz125


yep !


----------



## corelz125

BB welcome to the thread


----------



## moke

> BB welcome to the thread
> 
> - corelz125


Shirking my duty….sorry…welcome BB


----------



## pottz

> BB welcome to the thread
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Shirking my duty….sorry…welcome BB
> 
> - moke


yeah we pay you a lot of money to do this job.gonna have to bring this up at the next board meeting mike !!!!


----------



## moke

> BB welcome to the thread
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Shirking my duty….sorry…welcome BB
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah we pay you a lot of money to do this job.gonna have to bring this up at the next board meeting mike !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Don't cut my salary….Please!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Fromwhat I have heard thats the worst part of it all is drinking the cleanser
> 
> - corelz125


++++++++1!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> BB welcome to the thread
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Shirking my duty….sorry…welcome BB
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah we pay you a lot of money to do this job.gonna have to bring this up at the next board meeting mike !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t cut my salary….Please!
> 
> - moke


All CEO salaries should be cut by 90%!


----------



## moke

> BB welcome to the thread
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Shirking my duty….sorry…welcome BB
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah we pay you a lot of money to do this job.gonna have to bring this up at the next board meeting mike !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t cut my salary….Please!
> 
> - moke
> 
> All CEO salaries should be cut by 90%!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


wow, you guys r brutal! How am I going to buy my house coats


----------



## pottz

> BB welcome to the thread
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Shirking my duty….sorry…welcome BB
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah we pay you a lot of money to do this job.gonna have to bring this up at the next board meeting mike !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t cut my salary….Please!
> 
> - moke
> 
> All CEO salaries should be cut by 90%!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


most are way over paid and then leave after theve screwed up the company.in our company managers are paid a precentage of the "net" profits.so if we dont make any money we dont make any money beyond a set wage.we just had one guy leave because he wasn't making as much money as he wanted.problem was his department didn't make any money ! wow figure that one out !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> BB welcome to the thread
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Shirking my duty….sorry…welcome BB
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah we pay you a lot of money to do this job.gonna have to bring this up at the next board meeting mike !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t cut my salary….Please!
> 
> - moke
> 
> All CEO salaries should be cut by 90%!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> wow, you guys r brutal! How am I going to buy my house coats
> 
> - moke


Chose one that isn't gold pated )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> most are way over paid and then leave after theve screwed up the company.in our company managers are paid a precentage of the "net" profits.so if we dont make any money we dont make any money beyond a set wage.we just had one guy leave because he wasn t making as much money as he wanted.problem was his department didn t make any money ! wow figure that one out !
> 
> - pottz


Back in my investing days, a chemical company made a quarterly report that was consistent with Wall Street's expectations. After the quarterly report season was over and nobody cared anymore they filed an amended report saying they paid nearly all of that quarter's profits to a former CEO as part of his compensation package so the share holder's dividends were reduced by about 90%. That clever imagination killed 2 birds with one stone, eh?


----------



## moke

> BB welcome to the thread
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Shirking my duty….sorry…welcome BB
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah we pay you a lot of money to do this job.gonna have to bring this up at the next board meeting mike !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t cut my salary….Please!
> 
> - moke
> 
> All CEO salaries should be cut by 90%!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> wow, you guys r brutal! How am I going to buy my house coats
> 
> - moke
> 
> Chose one that isn t gold pated )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I like the ones with the Monkeys


----------



## pottz

thing is you gotta put the blame on the board of directors who hire and decide the compensation package for these ceo's.they always say,we have to pay this to get the best.which is fine if they got the best,which is usually not the case. the bonuses should be tied to performance period,if the company doesn't make money they shouldn't either.get rid of the golden parachute deals.


----------



## pottz

> BB welcome to the thread
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Shirking my duty….sorry…welcome BB
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah we pay you a lot of money to do this job.gonna have to bring this up at the next board meeting mike !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t cut my salary….Please!
> 
> - moke
> 
> All CEO salaries should be cut by 90%!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> wow, you guys r brutal! How am I going to buy my house coats
> 
> - moke
> 
> Chose one that isn t gold pated )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I like the ones with the Monkeys
> 
> - moke


mike dont forget, your still on probation ?


----------



## moke

> BB welcome to the thread
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Shirking my duty….sorry…welcome BB
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah we pay you a lot of money to do this job.gonna have to bring this up at the next board meeting mike !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t cut my salary….Please!
> 
> - moke
> 
> All CEO salaries should be cut by 90%!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> wow, you guys r brutal! How am I going to buy my house coats
> 
> - moke
> 
> Chose one that isn t gold pated )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I like the ones with the Monkeys
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike dont forget, your still on probation ?
> 
> - pottz


i haven't been on probation for 40 years…..who is my FTO?


----------



## pottz

> BB welcome to the thread
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Shirking my duty….sorry…welcome BB
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah we pay you a lot of money to do this job.gonna have to bring this up at the next board meeting mike !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t cut my salary….Please!
> 
> - moke
> 
> All CEO salaries should be cut by 90%!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> wow, you guys r brutal! How am I going to buy my house coats
> 
> - moke
> 
> Chose one that isn t gold pated )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I like the ones with the Monkeys
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike dont forget, your still on probation ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> i haven t been on probation for 40 years…..who is my FTO?
> 
> - moke


oh cop talk huh ! ill be your "field training officer" mike. get in line cause i dont take no crap mister !!!!!! im a make it or ill break you kinda guy. ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, this is such a fast moving thread I can't keep up with you guys. Every time I get on your 100-200 ahead of me and I feel like the last man out. I don't spend as much time as you guys do sitting at the computer. I've got to be active and getting work done.


----------



## moke

> Wow, this is such a fast moving thread I can t keep up with you guys. Every time I get on your 100-200 ahead of me and I feel like the last man out. I don t spend as much time as you guys do sitting at the computer. I ve got to be active and getting work done.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Bob I am told I need an FTO…..you ready? The So Cal guy is saying he takes no crap after talking about Colonoscopy for an hour!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> thing is you gotta put the blame on the board of directors who hire and decide the compensation package for these ceo s.they always say,we have to pay this to get the best.which is fine if they got the best,which is usually not the case. the bonuses should be tied to performance period,if the company doesn t make money they shouldn t either.get rid of the golden parachute deals.
> 
> - pottz


Profits are enhanced for management bonuses ignoring safety standards. 2 of the most egregious cases are Pacific Gas and Electric pleading guilty to 84 negligent homicides for the Camp Fire. No real consequences. Managers were not prosecuted even though the prosecutors wanted to do it. No law holding them accountable. Boeing sacrificing passengers for greed is well known.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wow, this is such a fast moving thread I can t keep up with you guys. Every time I get on your 100-200 ahead of me and I feel like the last man out. I don t spend as much time as you guys do sitting at the computer. I ve got to be active and getting work done.
> 
> - BurlyBob


BBob, Glad you are capable. I would be too far behind to catch up if I did not have a nasty side effect on par with the Topamax Disaster ;((


----------



## moke

Time for this "rookie" to hit the sack…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I had a Doctor's appointment a week or so back. He asked me about that Colonscopy. I've never had one and told him I don't want anyone play 'Star Trek' with me. You all know that line, Going where no man has gone before!
He arranged something for me that was almost as disgusting. It's over and done with and I hope I don't to do anything that gross or humiliating again.

I'll try to keep with you guys in the future. I get on in the am and maybe in the pm. But, I've got a life to live and things to do. Sitting at the computer all day ain't my idea of a good useful and productive retirement. I intend to get out there and get things done. I've known to many retired cops and guards that just sat around because they had nothing but the job. They sat around did nothing, or drank themselves to death. I got a life to live and I darn sure am going to live it to the best.

You all live your lives to the best as well.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> It looks like LBD is getting ready to have a garage sale… dusting off all the exercise equipment.
> 
> - northwoodsman


No garage sale but exercise… never realised that dusting was such an arduous task and SWMBO is a better man than me.


> ..... hey if ya got money to burn…...............give it to *MEEEEEEE!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


I give with open arms…









I'll post you the remains… burnt feathers.



> The Duck has to fit into his new super hero house dress that s why he dusted everything off.
> 
> - corelz125


Duck fit is no issue… it's the bloody *boof head* that's hard to negotiate.


> Duck after you have been Tormek d. Go with the worksharp. It s easy to use and a lot cheaper even though shackles are no object for you.
> - corelz125
> 
> ... The duck made a comment on another post about the tormek and the worksharp….
> - corelz125


Sorry *C125* why should I dispose of my *Tormek* to downgrade and buy a pissant *Worksharp*... It's hard to repeat lies in two threads.
Academics tell me the thing *Worksharp* has over *Tormek* is the number of letters in its name, however, that depends on whether your glass is *half full* or *half empty*... I don't give a ******************** as long as *empty* is not involved… nor is *glass*.


> .... As far as the the colonoscopy thing, I know it is good to have it done but that prep is really a crappy thing….
> - moke


Knew I was a weirdo… I like that lemony flavour. When you've been diagnosed with colon cancer, *"shots"* of that is like *ambrosia*!


> Family and inheritence are a bad mix. When you think you know someone the real colors come out when gaining something is involved.
> 
> - corelz125


Unfortunately that goes for "friends" as well. Family you can usually detect by observation, however, "remote" friends wear that magical *toga*.


> ... I always refuse the sedation as my dad said he did it fully awake and so I figured I could too….
> - BB1


I never trusted plumbers, however, I'd prefer not to view my *colorectal surgeon* impersonate a plumber.


> Wow, this is such a fast moving thread I can t keep up with you guys….
> - BurlyBob


Hey *Burly* don't feel inadequate… its like *"The Days of Our Lives"*... come back 3 years later, same old-same old, same cast, same theme.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Dev and Moke - yep I am know around here for telling my mom "3 days 4 nights". Moke excellent solution.

Ron-my mom sifted flour. She also had a clamp on hand crank meat grinder. That is when I knew tonight's dinner was going to me bad.

Duck when I turned 40, my wife announced that I was getting a colonoscopy for my birthday. Seeing the urologist, Thursday. I usually request a Barry White music mix. There is Cologuard, if you have not heard of it. I have a kit someplace. Thanks for the reminder.

One day member guest with my good friend Gary. Cold front and rain expected right when we start. Bad luck. Fall back date is tomorrow were the high is like 40 something.

I'm going to find my tool wall tools and put them in place. A little shop time.

I have not researched the band saw replacement. I am looking at a 20". Suggestions are welcome. Good resawing is important. Easy blade changing is also up there. It also needs to be movable in a small shop.

The start of the day looks really nice. Bad weather coming.

Have a good one.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Duck when I turned 40, my wife announced that I was getting a colonoscopy for my birthday. Seeing the urologist, Thursday. I usually request a Barry White music mix. There is Cologuard, if you have not heard of it. I have a kit someplace. Thanks for the reminder…
> - Peteybadboy


Bloody young pups… it's us oldies that have an excuse for memory loss…

*Cologuard* or whatever its called locally is what started me off on my journey down the winding road… at least I'm still here to give others a kick up their collective arses.

I can't help you with the move, however, if I prompted you for the reminder, I can't be classified as totally useless.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, yes the doc prescribed pills for me. I think it was about 8 taking 2 every hour or 2 until gone. And drinking like 2 gallons of water. Seems like by the time I got half way through them it started working.


----------



## controlfreak

I can remember having to set an alarm for 2 or 3 am to drink the final dose, that was though to get down. The other thing was fasting for 24 hours toward the end I was feeling very cold. I need to remember to check that I am getting the good knockout drug Propofol, the nurse called it the "Michael Jackson drug". The recovery time when you wake is about a half hour. The other one takes about a day to feel right again.


----------



## BB1

With no sedation, I taught my class in the afternoon following the procedure in the morning! The liquid diet and then fasting, followed by the gucky prep drink - all worse than the procedure itself.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i did not know RICHARD CRANIUM TED lived in Lancaster :<((((((((

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/tls/d/lancaster-woodworking-plans/7455404520.html

maybe we should possie him LOL :<))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Time for this "rookie" to hit the sack…..
> 
> - moke


You just cant take the cop out of people… gotta keep hitting something.

No malice intended *mokey*...

I remember when I was young and indiscreet, the cops nabbed me, lectured me while beating the ******************** out of me and sent me on my way…. no lockup, no parole, no visible bruises, but lasting "fond" memories to keep me straight…

Been to *Yale* and managed to keep my *yob*!


----------



## 987Ron

Up and about this am. Windy as the bad weather has started during the night, Wind gusts to 45, rain goes away or has but cold tonight, 32. Poor Robins have already migrated to here, trees budded out and flowers are blooming.

My wife and daughter have plotted against me! They have chosen a Corgi Puppy. Female, end of April to be here. Gosh, a Corgi. Not sure a Corgi is actually a dog. Compare one to a Lab or a Chessie and all you have is something that wiggles and barks. Feel deserted.


----------



## corelz125

Claim to be a Tormek tragic.


----------



## corelz125

Most of the time I come on the site from my phone. Lately I have more free to e than before.


----------



## corelz125

Seems like most of the eastern country is in for crappy weather this weekend.


----------



## DevinT

IT WORKED! MUAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!




























When they circled to dive bomb me I swung the thing in a big circle over my head and they backed off.

I LOVE THIS THING!

Hope they come back for more.


----------



## corelz125

Video or it never happened.


----------



## DevinT

You all just want to see me run around like a lunatic with my fists in the air grunting at birds chasing them from one tree to the next, stopping occasionally to swing the bird over my head while standing in a sumo stance laughing maniacally.

I can neither confirm nor deny that this is how it went down.


----------



## DevinT

I was set to film the mayhem but they took a night off. I thought maybe they saw me in the daytime fiddling with it and stayed away. But this morning at 3:30A, CAW! And my eyes were open. And it was on. Was just too asleep to film.


----------



## 987Ron

> You all just want to see me run around like a lunatic with my fists in the air grunting at birds chasing them from one tree to the next, stopping occasionally to swing the bird over my head while standing in a sumo stance laughing maniacally.
> 
> I can neither confirm nor deny that this is how it went down.
> 
> - DevinT


Were the live Crows fleeing from the sight of their dead relative or from the, as you said, lunatic with fists in the air?
Enjoying your torment reports.


----------



## pottz

> Wow, this is such a fast moving thread I can t keep up with you guys. Every time I get on your 100-200 ahead of me and I feel like the last man out. I don t spend as much time as you guys do sitting at the computer. I ve got to be active and getting work done.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Bob I am told I need an FTO…..you ready? The So Cal guy is saying he takes no crap after talking about Colonoscopy for an hour!
> 
> - moke


i agree,it was a crappy conversation !


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang. Looks like I'm late to the party. Later this morning I've got another date making saw dust. This beech sure turns out a lot of very fine dust. I've got a 1st Gen Makita 12" CSMS that has no dust collection. I even tried hooking my shop vac to it, NADA, zilch, zero effect. Today's joining, cutting to width and planing.


----------



## DevinT

> You all just want to see me run around like a lunatic with my fists in the air grunting at birds chasing them from one tree to the next, stopping occasionally to swing the bird over my head while standing in a sumo stance laughing maniacally.
> 
> I can neither confirm nor deny that this is how it went down.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Were the live Crows fleeing from the sight of their dead relative or from the, as you said, lunatic with fists in the air?
> Enjoying your torment reports.
> 
> - 987Ron


I presumed that the birds would be less likely to attack if they thought I was unhinged


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, yes the doc prescribed pills for me. I think it was about 8 taking 2 every hour or 2 until gone. And drinking like 2 gallons of water. Seems like by the time I got half way through them it started working.
> 
> - Eric


still a lot of liquid but no nasty taste.mine wasn't bad because i mixed with gatoraid.im coming up on 10 years soon so ill probably get another.i was totally clean on the first one.


----------



## pottz

> Video or it never happened.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah id love to see that-lol.


----------



## pottz

got some yard work to do,then a little woodwork hopefully.later kids.


----------



## northwoodsman

I learned a lesson when prepping for a colonoscopy. When they tell you to mix the laxative cocktail with Gatorade choose a flavor that you don't like and normally don't drink because you'll never want to drink that flavor again. If you pick a flavor that you like you just ruined it for yourself.


----------



## northwoodsman

Devin, I thought that was a real dead bird and was thinking "What the hell is she doing with that thing in her kitchen? 
Does she not know the diseases that they carry? And she's worried about sifting flour?".


----------



## pottz

> I learned a lesson when prepping for a colonoscopy. When they tell you to mix the laxative cocktail with Gatorade choose a flavor that you don t like and normally don t drink because you ll never want to drink that flavor again. If you pick a flavor that you like you just ruined it for yourself.
> 
> - northwoodsman


lucky for me i dont drink gatorade.


----------



## moke

Devin…That thing really does look real…with birds dive bombing and you swinging that thing around, sounds like the only thing you are missing is Alfred Hitchcock!

Duck-a low-ca--I never hit any one that didn't have it coming.

Ron-I am a big dog guy, but I had a friend that had a Corgi..it was an awesome dog! I would take one in a minute!

all this talk of a colonoscopy, is making my ^%() hurt. I have been putting off scheduling one for 6 months now.

Bob- I don't sit at the computer all day and I doubt most folks here do….I have one in my shop and I work a little, watch a little TV…check the workshop and type a little. I don't get as much done, but hey I'm retired…I'm on my schedule now! Well until the wife yells at me, then I put on the dress blues and go to her office for an ass chewin'


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I guess i must tell my colon story now i started drinking the prep stuff and 8pm i still have not gone to bathroom so wife call doc and they said drink next bottle anyways and keep following instructions so that's what i did and at 1am it opened up oh my did it open up well i was on pot all Nite had to be at hospital at 5am i could Bearley keep my eyes open stitting there waiting for them to call my name but i was deff out. when camera went in :<))))))))


----------



## 987Ron

Another Colon story. Drove the Porsche to the clinic for prep talk, get the drinks etc. hour from the house most on interstate 16. 
Parked the car in the only open spot at the clinic, big bush next to the front of the car. 
After the appointment loaded all the drinks and such in the car and as we backed out a mouse stuck his head out. He was in the gap between the windshield and the hood. Opened the hood and could not find the critter. First stop light mouse sticks his head out again. Next one or so the same, heavy traffic can not stop. 
Onto the I-16, 45 miles to home. Speed limit and above. 
Home, searched the truck (mid engine car, engine behind the driver) no mouse, searched everywhere several times no mouse. Hardware store for mouse traps, set them in the trunk, etc. 
Next morning no mouse in the traps or to be found. 
Wife claims I was more concerned over my car than I was about having the colonoscopy. I was.
To this day no sign of the mouse, where he went, suicide on the interstate or what. Did he come out of the bush or was he in the car from the house? Never know.
Both the mouse and the colonoscopy are not good memories. 
Still look for the mouse on occasion.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You all just want to see me run around like a lunatic with my fists in the air grunting at birds chasing them from one tree to the next, stopping occasionally to swing the bird over my head while standing in a sumo stance laughing maniacally.
> 
> I can neither confirm nor deny that this is how it went down.
> 
> - DevinT


When I was a kid on the farm doing pest control with a .22 I could not get within 200 yards of a crow


----------



## corelz125

Devin to bad you dont have security camers then you could of shared


----------



## pottz

> Devin…That thing really does look real…with birds dive bombing and you swinging that thing around, sounds like the only thing you are missing is Alfred Hitchcock!
> 
> Duck-a low-ca--I never hit any one that didn t have it coming.
> 
> Ron-I am a big dog guy, but I had a friend that had a Corgi..it was an awesome dog! I would take one in a minute!
> 
> all this talk of a colonoscopy, is making my ^%() hurt. I have been putting off scheduling one for 6 months now.
> 
> Bob- I don t sit at the computer all day and I doubt most folks here do….I have one in my shop and I work a little, watch a little TV…check the workshop and type a little. I don t get as much done, but hey I m retired…I m on my schedule now! Well until the wife yells at me, then I put on the dress blues and go to her office for an ass chewin
> 
> - moke


thats pretty much what i do on weekends.during the week i have lj's on my computer so i pop on and off all day.


----------



## bandit571

Ok….From this..









To this..









All with hand tools….









Busy day…


----------



## corelz125

What mortise chisels do you guys use?


----------



## moke

Looks like good joints as always Bandit… 
Finished up the ebay plane--turned out nice….Thinking of narrowing the blade a touch. Sticks out both sides just a touch.

Anybody watching the Big 10 Mens tourney? Last second shot by Jordan Bohannon from 8 feet beyond the arc won it. He is a friend.


----------



## DevinT

Progress update










Ken will like this … I think that says Millers Falls No 14










Some cleaned up super nice










These are all courtesy of DonW and corelz.


----------



## sras

> Another Colon story. Drove the Porsche to the clinic for prep talk, get the drinks etc. hour from the house most on interstate 16.
> Parked the car in the only open spot at the clinic, big bush next to the front of the car.
> After the appointment loaded all the drinks and such in the car and as we backed out a mouse stuck his head out. He was in the gap between the windshield and the hood. Opened the hood and could not find the critter. First stop light mouse sticks his head out again. Next one or so the same, heavy traffic can not stop.
> Onto the I-16, 45 miles to home. Speed limit and above.
> Home, searched the truck (mid engine car, engine behind the driver) no mouse, searched everywhere several times no mouse. Hardware store for mouse traps, set them in the trunk, etc.
> Next morning no mouse in the traps or to be found.
> Wife claims I was more concerned over my car than I was about having the colonoscopy. I was.
> To this day no sign of the mouse, where he went, suicide on the interstate or what. Did he come out of the bush or was he in the car from the house? Never know.
> Both the mouse and the colonoscopy are not good memories.
> Still look for the mouse on occasion.
> 
> - 987Ron


I have a similar "rodent in car" story. We were camping and on the way home these tiny bushy tails would pop up along the gap between the hood and fender. Finally the head of a juvenile squirrel pops up in front of me. We pulled off on the shoulder of the freeway and set 4 of the little buggers free. Took another hour drive to get home. We took the off ramp to our house and another tail pops up! We unhitched the trailer and kept checking under the hood but never could spot him. Left the truck outside for a couple nights and assumed he moved on.

We discovered that a mother squirrel had built a nest under our battery box. When we started the truck up she took off but the babies had stayed put.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Duck-a low-ca--I never hit any one that didn t have it coming…
> - moke


I "kind of" deservet it… but at least I learnt… not like those nowdays that get out on parole and repeat… and if by some failure of our current justice system actually manage to get jailed, enhance their bag of criminal activity while watching TV and exercising in gyms.


> What mortise chisels do you guys use?
> - corelz125


A *Leight FMT*... don't need no *Worksharp* to sharpen the edges.


----------



## pottz

> What mortise chisels do you guys use?
> 
> - corelz125


*hows this ?*


----------



## bandit571

Narex Metric Mortise Chisels are in the Dungeon Woodworking Shop…









6mm one….also have the 8mm and the 10mm…..the 12mm was made in Japan….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OK, guys lets toss this pigeon in a cage of cats…. I have my cross and ready to get nailed…

With all this hype about resurrecting old stuff, even if you are a believer, there is bugger all contribution to my world's failing economy. Buy more *Fe$tool*... you make the rich richer, but there is more likely that one of those *RF*'s will buy/distribute a shareable *care package*.

BTW… BAC=.088


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Narex Metric Mortise Chisels….
> - bandit571


*Metric*??? You are my hero!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

During the Topamax Disaster I was not watching our 5th wheel. Not sure I would have found them in time if I had been. The only sign of rats' invasion was a few droppings on the floor where they fell from the furnace vents. They totally destroyed everything inside the walls. When I hooked up to take it to the shop for a repair estimate the slides only moved about a third of the way closed before the hydraulic system failed. The rats had chewed those lines. The shop stopped the estimate at 20k and the insurance totaled it. The repairman told me he had seen where rats had eaten a 4 inch PVC pipe! ;(( I never knew we had rats here but he said if you live near woods in WW you have Norway rats. I suppose our cats and dogs kept them out of sight.

I have heard of a few cats sleeping on a warm engine block in winter. I have checked under the hood for them.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*Boys* and *Girls*, found another cage for another brave pigeon.

I may be wrong, there is always the first time, but I haven't heard much from our little darling *Greta T.*.... maybe she doesn't consider a potential *nuclear change* could affect my planet… as long as *Russia* refrains from *CO2* bombs.

BAC=.127


----------



## pottz

> During the Topamax Disaster I was not watching our 5th wheel. Not sure I would have found them in time if I had been. The only sign of rats invasion was a few droppings on the floor where they fell from the furnace vents. They totally destroyed everything inside the walls. When I hooked up to take it to the shop for a repair estimate the slides only moved about a third of the way closed before the hydraulic system failed. The rats had chewed those lines. The shop stopped the estimate at 20k and the insurance totaled it. The repairman told me he had seen where rats had eaten a 4 inch PVC pipe! ;(( I never knew we had rats here but he said if you live near woods in WW you have Norway rats. I suppose our cats and dogs kept them out of sight.
> 
> I have heard of a few cats sleeping on a warm engine block in winter. I have checked under the hood for them.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


we get a lot of roof rats where im at.ive had em in my attic before,not fun at night when their trying to get out and forgot how they got in ! my neighbor has or had at least several living in his attic,chewed through a vent screen.he never bothered to call an exterminator.renters.told me his built in microwave stopped working and ran an extension cord.i told him the rats probably chewed the wiring.didn't seem to faze him.


----------



## corelz125

Too big and to expensive but a nice option tohave in the shop Pottz.


----------



## corelz125

Last year there was an increase in rats in the neighborhood. Caught one in the garnage pail one day put a few pellets in him. Found another rat hole in the yard. Put the garden hose in it with a rock on top of the hole and hose. No more activity in that hole any more. Then put a few bait stations with poison out. DOnt see them around now.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Claim to be a Tormek tragic.
> 
> - corelz125


Ye who depend on that illegible fine print above… work for an insurance company… used car salesman… lawyer?


Worksharp… 3000 version.
Tormek…..... 8 version.

You'd think that after about *1,350* tries, *Worksharp* would have got their act together… *Tormek* went up a big notch after *7*.

BAC=.092








must be those diabetic *chocolate raspberries*. Not proud… just had a swig, need excuses not acolytes.


----------



## BurlyBob

Devin, by chance would you have a skew block plane in that bunch? I'd love to find one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> we get a lot of roof rats where im at.ive had em in my attic before,not fun at night when their trying to get out and forgot how they got in ! my neighbor has or had at least several living in his attic,chewed through a vent screen.he never bothered to call an exterminator.renters.told me his built in microwave stopped working and ran an extension cord.i told him the rats probably chewed the wiring.didn t seem to faze him.
> 
> - pottz


We have only had one mouse in the house  in 42 years ) I maintain the seals. Mice like the 5th wheel. they can come through a 1/4" crack. There is no way to seal the slide. I keep traps in it. One time there was one that was hard to catch. I used peanut butter as bait. The biggest mistake I ever made. It attracted mice from miles away! The traps were all full ;((


----------



## BurlyBob

About those rat stories. I've got family in Las Cruces, N.M. Seems lots of folks down there who can not park their vehicles in a garage leave their vehicle engine hood up to avoid having rats build nest in the engine. Seems the US Govt dictated that electrical wiring have a certain amount of vegetable eco-friendly material in the wiring insulation. Go figure, Rats love to eat that stuff and they cause tons of problems with vehicles and the wiring. Once again; professing themselves wise they became foolish.


----------



## corelz125

NYC electric code calls for all bx eletric wiring. That way the rats cant chew through the wiring.


----------



## pottz

> About those rat stories. I ve got family in Las Cruces, N.M. Seems lots of folks down there who can not park their vehicles in a garage leave their vehicle engine hood up to avoid having rats build nest in the engine. Seems the US Govt dictated that electrical wiring have a certain amount of vegetable eco-friendly material in the wiring insulation. Go figure, Rats love to eat that stuff and they cause tons of problems with vehicles and the wiring. Once again; professing themselves wise they became foolish.
> 
> - BurlyBob


oh yeah bob,i had a sales rep the rats ate up a bunch of hoses and the rubber gasket around the hood.he parks outside at night.


----------



## corelz125

They chew on the wiring to grind down their teeth.


----------



## EricFai

I have heard the peppermint oil, Irish spring soap shavings will keep the varmin out of things. I tried it with the pontoon this winter. Took the cover off and no signs of any critters or nest.


----------



## corelz125

+1 on the peppermint oil. I put it around my back door and seemed to stop them from coming in.


----------



## pottz

where's our host with the most,mike you awake ? were having a stimulating rat conversation you dont wanna be left out of this buddy.


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys in the sunny southwest can have it. I'll stay up here were it cold, windy and miserable. 
Several years ago I was transporting cars all over the US. I stopped in a town in central Georgia at a Walmart to get an oil change on my Dodge 1ton. Whilst I was there this rather large black lady asked about me living in Oregon. She asked does it get cold up there. I told her the coldest I'd ever seen it was -39. She said she really did not like the cold.
I said I can understand that but something I've learned is that down here in Georgia. There are only so many articles a man my size can legally remove! Where I live I can always put on a heavier shirt or coat. That nice lady got a chuckle about that story.

Here's something else guys. WE don't have those nasty rats in my parts. If we did I darn sure would buy me one of those high grade air rifles and put a hurt on them.


----------



## EricFai

Occasionally we get snakes around the house. A few years ago there was a 4' black snake on the porch. Not sure where it came from, we had been sitting there for 5 minutes or so. And all of a sudden the better half jumps up running for the door trying to scream snake. I grabbed a broom and helped it find it way out.


----------



## corelz125

I got one of them Bob .177 cal break barrel rifle


----------



## pottz

> You guys in the sunny southwest can have it. I ll stay up here were it cold, windy and miserable.
> Several years ago I was transporting cars all over the US. I stopped in a town in central Georgia at a Walmart to get an oil change on my Dodge 1ton. Whilst I was there this rather large black lady asked about me living in Oregon. She asked does it get cold up there. I told her the coldest I d ever seen it was -39. She said she really did not like the cold.
> I said I can understand that but something I ve learned is that down here in Georgia. There are only so many articles a man my size can legally remove! Where I live I can always put on a heavier shirt or coat. That nice lady got a chuckle about that story.
> 
> Here s something else guys. WE don t have those nasty rats in my parts. If we did I darn sure would buy me one of those high grade air rifles and put a hurt on them.
> 
> - BurlyBob


got one bob with a scope,never got one last summer.tried traps poison you name it,these were some smart rats.problem is the neighbor has a lime tree,orange tree,pomagranite and avocado tree.it's heaven for them.although the owner pruned back everything last fall and that seemed to piss em off.i havn't seen one in the last few month's.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*BBob* What were you doing when it was -39?

One morning when I went out to milk it was -30. Coldest ever, lots of -20s ;(( Cows didn't give ice cream, surprisingly ) Worst part was feeding all the stock. Fortunately, no wind.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin, by chance would you have a skew block plane in that bunch? I d love to find one.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Negatory


----------



## moke

We have a lot of field mice, but don't know if I ever saw a rat in Iowa. Not that I was looking.

Pottzy- I have the Jet version if that mortising machine…. It works great.

Duckster- a BAC below .220 means you are an amateur. A pro wakes up after a night of consumption at at least .125 then starts drinking again and driving the BAC up from there. You can tell your wife you are not a Pro. I have been eduma-cated on the public dime on these matters. I once took a pro into the hospital for committal to "take the cure" 4 days after his last attempt and he tested .408 Now that's a pro. He really didn't stagger much either. Just so the other folks understand…..a normal individual would have been dead from alcohol poisoning. It is also impossible to get to that level in one day. He must have hit the bottle right away upon his release and worked his way to that, never really coming down into the under .200 range. 
The reason that the BAC is a matter of public record during the trial for DUI, is just that to see what that number is. 
If in fact you were an amatuer and you were at .220 you would be incapable of focusing your eyes, walking, or carrying on a conversation. I feel better for you duckie….


----------



## moke

> I got one of them Bob .177 cal break barrel rifle
> 
> - corelz125


Corelz….they use those in SD for small varmints and Prairie Dogs….super fast round.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We had lots of mice in the fields when I was a kid. Lots of barnyard cats too. Every once in a while a cat mousing in the alfalfa field would lose a leg when the mowing machine came past. ;( Cats adapted well to 3 legs.


----------



## moke

Pottzy--Went to dinner with the in-laws. They are leaving town in the am--THANK GOD!!!!
He was an owner of a Gun Shop and a gun repairman…...
I thought that would make the dinner go by faster with a little gun talk….....nope! He hates AR's and semi auto pistols. Anything that is not a wheel gun or a pump shotgun, is apparently worthless. He spent about 10 minutes telling me how stupid I was for carrying glocks for 25 years and I should have stayed with my .357 that I carried when I started and 13 years after. I talked with my wife about how he was a cantankerous old goat like her father, and she said, well maybe he didn't like getting thrown out of our house….to which I said…ok you can sleep with them….cause I can't remember the last time any house guest came into my bedroom as a couple at 515 am…..to which she responded, ok you are right. I had to stop the vehicle and take a moment, as I had never heard that before, and I was becoming light headed.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, that night I was backing up my rookie with a DUII. He was a belligerent sort. I told the kid, we need to talk this guy into the patrol car and not have to fight him. In that cold weather someone was going to get hurt and I didn't want it to be us. It took us almost 45 minutes to calm this drunk into the car. My hands were so stiff I could not wrap my fingers around the steering wheel. We got him to the jail and no one got hurt. I honestly don't think I've ever been as cold and frozen as that night. Good times…I never want to relive again!


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy--Went to dinner with the in-laws. They are leaving town in the am--THANK GOD!!!!
> He was an owner of a Gun Shop and a gun repairman…...
> I thought that would make the dinner go by faster with a little gun talk….....nope! He hates AR s and semi auto pistols. Anything that is not a wheel gun or a pump shotgun, is apparently worthless. He spent about 10 minutes telling me how stupid I was for carrying glocks for 25 years and I should have stayed with my .357 that I carried when I started and 13 years after. I talked with my wife about how he was a cantankerous old goat like her father, and she said, well maybe he didn t like getting thrown out of our house….to which I said…ok you can sleep with them….cause I can t remember the last time any house guest came into my bedroom as a couple at 515 am…..to which she responded, ok you are right. I had to stop the vehicle and take a moment, as I had never heard that before, and I was becoming light headed.
> 
> - moke


mike ill pray for you tonight.holy ******************** man if my "guests" came into my bedroom at that time,we'd have a jesus moment ! i would have done the same. anyone that rude dont waste your time trying to be nice.they wont get it.but they will get outta my house !

my dad had a good friend,when he retired he built his dream home.it had one bedroom because he didn't want people staying at his home.he would drive them to the local motel and gladly pay for their room. sounds good to me !!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, whats the highest BAC you ever got. Mine was a .35. A 60+ little old lady who had been enjoying JD since breakfast on her Post tosties. She might have been 5'3" and 135 soaking wet. I got her at around 5:30pm on a Sunday. One for the record books! Unbelievable! I did not believe the machine and had her blow a second time. She was tired and only hit .34. Had to be a true professional drunk!


----------



## BurlyBob

Sorry for asking Mike. I just went back and reread you stuff. .4o8. That's a winner.

My best friend worked for Coos Bay P.D. down on the coast. They found a guy past out in a car at a stop sign. The motor running and his foot on the brake. They drew blood and he came back some where around a .54+. He was in a coma for several days. Seems he just back into port from a long stretch at sea. I've always joked that he told the cops, "Guess I can't hold it like I use to."


----------



## moke

> WWBob, that night I was backing up my rookie with a DUII. He was a belligerent sort. I told the kid, we need to talk this guy into the patrol car and not have to fight him. In that cold weather someone was going to get hurt and I didn t want it to be us. It took us almost 45 minutes to calm this drunk into the car. My hands were so stiff I could not wrap my fingers around the steering wheel. We got him to the jail and no one got hurt. I honestly don t think I ve ever been as cold and frozen as that night. Good times…I never want to relive again! Just pulling one out was usually enough to get co-operation.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I had friends at the SO that got frost bite…one guy got some sort of infectious disease affiliated with frostbite and lost every hair on his body for the rest of his life. We always had enough bodies that we never spent much time talking people into things…..sounds cruel but most of the time we were busy. Particularly the 7 or 8 years, we had cameras in the cars then the last 5 on out bodies…we always made sure it was documented that we asked nicely. Also the last ten years we had tasers…...


----------



## moke

> Sorry for asking Mike. I just went back and reread you stuff. .4o8. That s a winner.
> 
> My best friend worked for Coos Bay P.D. down on the coast. They found a guy past out in a car at a stop sign. The motor running and his foot on the brake. They drew blood and he came back some where around a .54+. He was in a coma for several days. Seems he just back into port from a long stretch at sea. I ve always joked that he told the cops, "Guess I can t hold it like I use to."
> 
> - BurlyBob


I was back up at a car stop where the driver was some where in there around .400 or so. He was huge and still took two of us to control him. This committal guy was the highest I ever personally had.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, sounds like you were in a pretty big outfit. On my best night as a Sgt. I might have 3 guys, me and two patrolmen. Several nights I was the only guy on duty after 2:30am in the entire county and it's a big county out here.
I can't begin to tell how many times I had to handle calls by myself, where larger Depts would require 2+ officers minimum. Bar fights, family beefs, the list goes on and on. Not to mention the low standard of equipment. It's what you did, cause that's what you had. Something I learned very early in my career that got me thru a lot of tight calls. The art of diplomacy. I really developed a gift of BSing myself out of tight situations. At one family beef I was met at the front door with a 12 gauge in the gut. That took me 20 minutes to talk Jim into the patrol car. Good times!


----------



## moke

> Mike, sounds like you were in a pretty big outfit. On my best night as a Sgt. I might have 3 guys, me and two patrolmen. Several night I was the only guy on duty after 2:30am in the entire county and it s a big county out here.
> I can begin to tell how many time I had to handle calls by myself, where larger Depts would require 2+ officers minimum. Bar fights, family beefs, the list goes on and on. Not t mention the low standard of equipment. It s what you did, cause that s what you hand. Something I learned very early in my career that got me thru a lot of tight calls. The art of diplomacy. I really developed a gift of BSing myself out of tight situations. At one family beef I was met at the front door with a 12 gauge in the gut. That took me 20 minutes to talk Jim into the patrol car. Good times!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Close call! In my little town there were only 11 guys. But we worked closely with two other Cities that were somewhat bigger. Cedar Rapids had 400 sworn, which we never worked with, but the SO where I also worked part-time had 175 sworn including 25 reserves. Were there nights when back up was slow to arrive? sure, but maybe one in ten times. As you know there are times when you are in trouble, that back up can never get there fast enough. One of the cities that we partnered with had some real problems….they had an influx of folks that were not a good element, hundreds of them, maybe more. But i was never the first officer to arrive on scene first.


----------



## pottz

i could never be a cop,id be in prison-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottzy--Went to dinner with the in-laws. They are leaving town in the am--THANK GOD!!!!
> He was an owner of a Gun Shop and a gun repairman…...
> I thought that would make the dinner go by faster with a little gun talk….....nope! He hates AR s and semi auto pistols. Anything that is not a wheel gun or a pump shotgun, is apparently worthless. He spent about 10 minutes telling me how stupid I was for carrying glocks for 25 years and I should have stayed with my .357 that I carried when I started and 13 years after. I talked with my wife about how he was a cantankerous old goat like her father, and she said, well maybe he didn t like getting thrown out of our house….to which I said…ok you can sleep with them….cause I can t remember the last time any house guest came into my bedroom as a couple at 515 am…..to which she responded, ok you are right. I had to stop the vehicle and take a moment, as I had never heard that before, and I was becoming light headed.
> 
> - moke


)))))))) )))))))))) First time for everything )

I'm am not an AR fan either. They jam too much and shots go through the roof as guys clear them. They slam fire occasionally. One guy was thrown out of a 600-yard match because it happened 2 times in a row when the match started. Most of the newer shooters spray, pray, and make noise rather than shoot targets for accuracy. High ricochet risks ;((Anyway, I am a flintlock fan )


----------



## moke

> i could never be a cop,id be in prison-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Life was better before cameras…....both on my body and a cell phone in every hand around me! That keeps you honest!


----------



## moke

Hey enough Cop talk…..lets discuss the Ducks tanks again!! 
Or fake crows…..hey that thing looks real! God Bless America!! or was it made in China?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WWBob, that night I was backing up my rookie with a DUII. He was a belligerent sort. I told the kid, we need to talk this guy into the patrol car and not have to fight him. In that cold weather someone was going to get hurt and I didn t want it to be us. It took us almost 45 minutes to calm this drunk into the car. My hands were so stiff I could not wrap my fingers around the steering wheel. We got him to the jail and no one got hurt. I honestly don t think I ve ever been as cold and frozen as that night. Good times…I never want to relive again! Just pulling one out was usually enough to get co-operation.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> I had friends at the SO that got frost bite…one guy got some sort of infectious disease affiliated with frostbite and lost every hair on his body for the rest of his life. We always had enough bodies that we never spent much time talking people into things…..sounds cruel but most of the time we were busy. Particularly the 7 or 8 years, we had cameras in the cars then the last 5 on out bodies…we always made sure it was documented that we asked nicely. Also the last ten years we had tasers…...
> 
> - moke


BBob That sounds terrible to be out in that cold like that. At least it was a little warmer down between the cows milking.

One time helping dad in the barnyard watching cattle my fingers got so cold I thought they might have frostbite. They all felt big and numb. Every time after that that they got too cold they felt the same. Even up here on the coast when it is usually about freezing they felt about twice as big as they are. that continued until I was about 35 yo. Then it went away.


----------



## BurlyBob

Did you say Ducks? I love duck hunting. I wish I could find a good duck hunting partner. All my old ones are getting to feeble to go out and set decoys.


----------



## moke

> Did you say Ducks? I love duck hunting. I wish I could find a good duck hunting partner. All my old ones are getting to feeble to go out and set decoys.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Another boat thing? You re killing me!!


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

> Did you say Ducks? I love duck hunting. I wish I could find a good duck hunting partner. All my old ones are getting to feeble to go out and set decoys.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Another boat thing? You re killing me!!
> 
> - moke


mike im gonna take you white water rafting,ya just gotta get it out of system bud !


----------



## moke

> Did you say Ducks? I love duck hunting. I wish I could find a good duck hunting partner. All my old ones are getting to feeble to go out and set decoys.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Another boat thing? You re killing me!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike im gonna take you white water rafting,ya just gotta get it out of system bud !
> 
> - pottz


Claustrophobic and water issues…...the worst would be a little boat!


----------



## pottz

> Did you say Ducks? I love duck hunting. I wish I could find a good duck hunting partner. All my old ones are getting to feeble to go out and set decoys.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Another boat thing? You re killing me!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike im gonna take you white water rafting,ya just gotta get it out of system bud !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Claustrophobic and water issues…...the worst would be a little boat!
> 
> - moke


ok here's the deal,swan peddle boats on the pond in the park ? ill peddle !


----------



## corelz125

That will be so e sight the 2 of you paddling around a lake on a swan


----------



## pottz

> That will be so e sight the 2 of you paddling around a lake on a swan
> 
> - corelz125


it's the sacrafice a good friend that cares does bud !


----------



## bandit571

Video, or it didn't happen….


----------



## moke

> That will be so e sight the 2 of you paddling around a lake on a swan
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO


----------



## moke

> Video, or it didn t happen….
> 
> - bandit571


Is a life vest ok?


----------



## pottz




----------



## moke

> - pottz


that is hilarious!!! You steer ok?


----------



## pottz

alright guys im gonna tuck mike in for the night then im outta here.gonna get a jump on the time change.dont forget spring ahead !nite all.


----------



## moke

I'm out too!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... Duckster- a BAC below .220 means you are an amateur….
> - moke


Don't profess to be a pro… was just BAC reporting to indicate my status… Will abandon and let us assume all my responses are due to the negative neurological stimulus in my half whacked brain… before the other half got attacked.


> Did you say Ducks? I love duck hunting….


Tanks be buggered, this duck owns a *NASA* submarine! That *torp* up your bum may not be a suppository.


> ... ok here s the deal,swan peddle boats on the pond in the park ? ill peddle !
> - pottz


The mind boggles… a *pottzy* paddle and a *mokey* piddle!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... Duckster- a BAC below .220 means you are an amateur….
> - moke


Don't profess to be a pro… was just BAC reporting to indicate my status… Will abandon and let us assume all my responses are due to the negative neurological stimulus in my half whacked brain… before the other half got attacked.


> Did you say Ducks? I love duck hunting….


Tanks be buggered, this duck owns a *NASA* submarine! That *torp* up your bum may not be a suppository (or a gentle colonoscopy).


> ... ok here s the deal,swan peddle boats on the pond in the park ? ill peddle !
> - pottz


The mind boggles… the *pottzy* pedals and *mokey* piddles!


----------



## controlfreak

I carried ten 5 gallon buckets of shavings out of the shop. I decided it was time after a red hot ball of steel left my work sharp and landed somewhere in the pile. I am going to miss that crunchy sound when I walk now.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz

I have that mortise machine.

Bandsaw-I'm looking at Harvey 15". More to look at for sure. A thread here has me steering away from Laguna.

Devin - where did you get the crow? They flock here in winter, people hate them.

Burley Bob I have the Veritas skew block plane, Vert nice tool.

Golf update, yesterday we came in 2nd in our flight, I won a skin w a birdie on 13 (70 bucks) and I got closest to the pin on 12. Wild windy day! freaking cold now 45 degrees!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, was cold last night, this am 37, again tonight but a bit better. Wind has died to nothing.

Just metally counted the number of clocks and watches to reset, 22. Probably find another one or two. 
Time to forget this change twice a year thing. Its past it's time.

Have a good day.


----------



## corelz125

CF what do you do with all the shavings? 
It was 68 degrees here last week this morning it's 23. These big temp swings are taking a toll on my cast iron tops.


----------



## bandit571

Somebody has Mail Delivery on Sunday? Hmmm….you might want to keep an eye on your Mail Box….


----------



## DevinT

> Devin - where did you get the crow? They flock here in winter, people hate them.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Etistta 17 inch Realistic Hanging Dead Crows Decoy Lifesize Extra Large Black Feathered Crow


----------



## pottz

> I carried ten 5 gallon buckets of shavings out of the shop. I decided it was time after a red hot ball of steel left my work sharp and landed somewhere in the pile. I am going to miss that crunchy sound when I walk now.
> 
> - controlfreak


good idea ive heard of shops burning down due to a hot ember smoldering for hours then start a fire.it can happen in duct collectors also.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz
> 
> I have that mortise machine.
> 
> Bandsaw-I m looking at Harvey 15". More to look at for sure. A thread here has me steering away from Laguna.
> 
> Devin - where did you get the crow? They flock here in winter, people hate them.
> 
> Burley Bob I have the Veritas skew block plane, Vert nice tool.
> 
> Golf update, yesterday we came in 2nd in our flight, I won a skin w a birdie on 13 (70 bucks) and I got closest to the pin on 12. Wild windy day! freaking cold now 45 degrees!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


ive read a lot of good things about harvey bandsaws and table saws.prices are pretty good also.


----------



## pottz

> Devin - where did you get the crow? They flock here in winter, people hate them.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Etistta 17 inch Realistic Hanging Dead Crows Decoy Lifesize Extra Large Black Feathered Crow
> 
> - DevinT


sure looks like the real deal.


----------



## moke

> .
> Did you say Ducks? I love duck hunting….
> 
> Tanks be buggered, this duck owns a *NASA* submarine! That *torp* up your bum may not be a suppository (or a gentle colonoscopy).
> 
> ... ok here s the deal,swan peddle boats on the pond in the park ? ill peddle !
> - pottz
> 
> The mind boggles… the *pottzy* pedals and *mokey* piddles!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


First off Duck man we have to see the sub. and good one paddle/piddle!


----------



## corelz125

I try to keep the metal working out of where the woodworking is. All welding is done outside.


----------



## moke

> Somebody has Mail Delivery on Sunday? Hmmm….you might want to keep an eye on your Mail Box….
> 
> - bandit571


I just got my arse out of the rack….it's here!! I have not opened it, I have to run the SWMBO around then Hawkeyes in Championship game at 1430 hrs, It's sitting on the table unopened! and killing me! THANKS, I'll post photos later…..


----------



## moke

Petey, I have a Laguana lathe. I have had almost no issues with it….but have heard of others that have. I have a good friend that has the bandsaw and thinks that it walks on water….bu he is one of those: I have the best tools ever!.....oh and his kids are perfect. As far as I can see Laguana is an upper tier tool, but in the lower portion of that upper tier if you understand that. Most big band saws are Grizzly that I ave ever seen and I don't consider them an upper tier tool line. The old guy that mentored me in WW….used to say, I think they paint them with a broom…and that hides all the machining flaws.

I know nothing about Harvey, but they certainly have a good, kind of "Ferrari" kind of reputation in the circles I travel in. Some of the greatest tools, not very common….


----------



## bandit571

You're Welcome.


----------



## moke

Bandit was kind enough to send me this plane! Tuned by him…razor sharp and square! It's in really good shape!




























This is the plane Devin found for me on ebay. Thanks Devin. I lightly sanded, sealed a crack or two, leveled up the sole put on BLO, re-sculpted and sharpened the blade.










A very nice set! Two very different sizes…..that will give me a nice selection. The photo doesn't do the size different justice….the one I re-did is smaller than it appears, and the one Bandit gave me is larger! Thanks to Bandit!!! I can hardly wait to use it in a project.


----------



## 987Ron

Great looking planes. Nice of Bandit to share. Have fun.


----------



## corelz125

You will get more use out of them then you expected


----------



## controlfreak

> CF what do you do with all the shavings?
> It was 68 degrees here last week this morning it s 23. These big temp swings are taking a toll on my cast iron tops.
> 
> - corelz125


I just dumped them in the mulch pile.


----------



## DevinT

Those are some *FINE* specimens! I especially love the wedge on the smaller one.

Very fine restores!


----------



## moke

> Those are some *FINE* specimens! I especially love the wedge on the smaller one.
> 
> Very fine restores!
> 
> - DevinT


Thanks Devin…the little one was all you…I had no idea what to buy…..I just hope I don't get carried away with planes now. It would be just like me. When I was an officer the guy who is now the Sheriff had a 1/43 car made of our crown vics. We had a company in town that produced it nationally. I started collecting them…last count I had 400….


----------



## bandit571

If you noticed those square notches in the sides…...that shows you how long the irons were when new…and how much they have been sharpened over the years….


----------



## moke

> If you noticed those square notches in the sides…...that shows you how long the irons were when new…and how much they have been sharpened over the years….
> 
> - bandit571


The one you sent me the iron extends out past the edges…and the I did is level…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Getting the shop set up. Pics later. Juices flowing. Got to come up with a different clamp rack idea. Hope to get that done tomorrow.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

FUNNY STUFF :<))))))))


----------



## pottz

> Getting the shop set up. Pics later. Juices flowing. Got to come up with a different clamp rack idea. Hope to get that done tomorrow.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


damn petey i wish i could help out,a new shop is like a birthday party.


----------



## pottz

just back from a concert at our fav restaurant (the depot) .great duet from my fav musicians.20 buck cover,full bar and food from the grill ala carte.weather was a perfect 70,light breeze and sunny skies.nice way to spend a lazy sunday.


----------



## corelz125

Weather is perfect here to if your a penguin


----------



## BurlyBob

I ran everything across the joiner today for a single good edge. So far this makes the 6th time I've moved my new bench. Although it is a bit easier not that the lumber is cut down to rough length.




























Tomorrow I start the legs to rough width and if time allows I'll start on the bench top boards. The issue there will be finding the best board to thickness exactly to the leg boards. The idea is to get a really good fit with no gaps for the leg mortise joint.


----------



## pottz

> Weather is perfect here to if your a penguin
> 
> - corelz125


sorry more of a seagull bud !


----------



## EricFai

Looks like your off to a good start Bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey, I have a Laguana lathe. I have had almost no issues with it….but have heard of others that have. *I have a good friend that has the bandsaw and thinks that it walks on water..*..bu he is one of those: I have the best tools ever!.....oh and his kids are perfect. As far as I can see Laguana is an upper tier tool, but in the lower portion of that upper tier if you understand that. Most big band saws are Grizzly that I ave ever seen and I don t consider them an upper tier tool line. The old guy that mentored me in WW….used to say, I think they paint them with a broom…and that hides all the machining flaws.
> 
> - moke


Every time I hear "walking on water" I am reminded of a manager who told a customer, NW Aluminum, he had a guy who walks on water fixing equipment and he would have their band saw up and running by noon! )) He sent Joe Blow to fix the band saw yesterday. He failed so he sent John Doe with him that morning. It still was not working. Joe Blow is there and will show me the problem. I told him he would probably be disappointed if he continued making hyperbolic statements like that. I knew I could not 'walk on water" and was not going to try because I am too dense to even tread water enough to breathe! ;((

I failed to get the band saw fixed by noon  Joe Blow showed me the saw and left. They had changed the blade on this large industrial saw a few days before. There was a limit switch to sense a loose blade. The blade obviously stretched a little and the limit switch was stopping the saw from running with a loose blade. The wring was a little screwed up, but follow the circuit and the problem is obvious. Anyways, I failed to get the band saw fixed by noon. It was about a quarter after and the crew was gone to lunch. I left them a note explaining the problem and to tighten the blade if the saw stopped again. ))


----------



## BurlyBob

Eric, it's slow going for sure. Here's hoping I get some glued up and in the clamps soon.


----------



## pottz

> Looks like your off to a good start Bob.
> 
> - Eric


yeah ill be following this build .


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I carried ten 5 gallon buckets of shavings out of the shop….
> - controlfreak
> 
> CF what do you do with all the shavings?.....
> - corelz125
> 
> I just dumped them in the mulch pile.
> - controlfreak


I have read (yeah read, ugh) many times *NOT* to use shavings/sawdust as mulch…
Bah-Humbug I said to that…
Humble pie is now on my diet… Maybe shavings by themselves might pass the pub test, but mixed with sawdust is a definite no-no.


> ..... after a *red hot ball of steel* left my *work sharp* and landed somewhere in the pile….
> - controlfreak
> 
> CF what do you do with all the shavings?
> - corelz125


Wrong question *C125*... you should be asking *"How much is a Tormek?"*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DevinT

> I picked this little guy up a few months ago. Haven t had the time to get it working yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Cabinet makers plane. One of its cousins the Stanley No 90 just appeared up for auction


----------



## pottz

you planer people need help !!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, I go to flea markets to search out the old hand tools. I have found a few good ones, and some not so good to be refurbished.


----------



## bandit571

Sometimes…small planes come in handy..









Stanley No. 60-1/2….adding a bevel to the corners…









Got bored tonight…went and added the lid to the box..









Just killing some time..


----------



## corelz125

I cleaned that one up the other day got it in working order. The mouth is a little tight on it. I have a 92 and a 93. So never really went after a 90. 
I know how much a tormek is. I can buy a whole lot of sandpaper with those sheckles.


----------



## moke

Bandit…those might be the tightest joints Ive seen you make….good job…..

Bob…making good progress

Petey- Glad you are having fun building your shop…continue on…snap a photo when you can

I am building a cabinet door and face frame for a cover for a electrical panel for my niece…..the door has two flat insert panels. After two years of construction things and turning, I thought I may be rusty. But I assembled it yesterday and sanded and stained it today…..I was surprised, "it was tight" ....felt good. I'll post some photos tomorrow.


----------



## RichT

> Weather is perfect here to if your a penguin
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> sorry more of a seagull bud !
> 
> - pottz


Road Runners here. Beep Beep.


----------



## moke

I forgot to mention, I bought a Worksharp Precision Adjust knife sharpener. One of the things I have always had problems with when sharpening, is maintaining the angle while gpoing through the grits and then stropping. I have some angle reminders, but still it does't take many wrong swipes to take away from a super sharp edge. This thing does not allow that to happen. I have sharpened all the kitchen knives and pocket knives for our house, the next door neighbors and a friends house. I bought the beeter of the two models and it has a strop too…if you are into knives, this gives me the cleanest, nicest edge I have ever seen. I have some Boker kitchen knives that I had professionally sharpened and this leaves that out in the cold. Check it out on youtube!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The best hold-the-angle-sharpening practice is how I was taught to sharpen drill bits. You hold about 135 degrees to the grinder and roll it as you raise it to provide some relief for the cutting edge. If one masters that process, sharpening everything else is a piece of cake ) The 8-minute mark on this Utube is a good demo.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Weather is perfect here to if your a penguin
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> sorry more of a seagull bud !
> 
> - pottz


Duck in a wetsuit!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….and the remains of the day to meself….

Monday? Monday?? Leave it at that…..


----------



## 987Ron

Monday is sunny and the cold front is gone, spring is springing Well starting to spring. Hummers due in 3 weeks. 
Before we know it we will be complaining about the heat. All the greenies will be on climate change rants. Didn't hear them as much when it was cold and snowy.

Shop time today, Yarn box to get further on. Laser image on the end panels and some sanding. Fit the bottom and then assembly. Not all today for sure.

Bird in Florida might be the pelican or the cattle egret. Cattle egrets were often referred to as Florida Chickens. See them some in Ga. Not native to the US.

Later


----------



## moke

Bandit what Camera are you using? You have it on the wrong white balance setting…..is it set on a cloud looking thing in the menu? your photos are too blue…the Camera should compensate for the light you have and yours is not.


----------



## moke

Bandit, I didn't make it very clear…it should not be on the cloud, but looks like it is….it should be on AWB (auto white balance) or a light bulb for your shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Monday is sunny and the cold front is gone, spring is springing Well starting to spring. Hummers due in 3 weeks.
> Before we know it we will be complaining about the heat. All the greenies will be on climate change rants. Didn t hear them as much when it was cold and snowy.
> 
> - 987Ron


The greenies seem to be missing the boat. We had record-setting snow with the pass closed a lot more than normal. The snowpack was 98% a few weeks ago. Last night the news reported it to be down to 83%. The winter melt will have a negative impact on water supplies ;((


----------



## bandit571

Canon PowerShot A2300 HD


----------



## moke

Bandit-somewhere it has the term White Balance….there is an Auto…but there are three Autos….Flash has one, and shooting has one…..you need to find the one where the options are 
Auto
Daylight
Cloudy
Tungsten
Flouresent and several other BS modes….. then set it to auto there….and if if has an OK button press that…..this should fix it. When you post the next photos I'll know whether it worked or not.

I had both a Camera Store and tudio but I closed my Camera Store in 2014 or so and concentrated on the Studio and that was a model after that….I personally have three point and shoot Canons and none work quite like that


----------



## bandit571

Camera IS on AWB….

I do not run a photo studio here, just a woodshop. It is what it is.


----------



## moke

> Camera IS on AWB….
> 
> I do not run a photo studio here, just a woodshop. It is what it is.
> 
> - bandit571


ok…


----------



## bandit571

This shot is with just the overhead T8 light..









Trying to avoid both the shadows, AND the glare..


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I'm like you . I've got an old canon powershot. It's my wife's camera it's the only one I can use to post things here. My newer Canon has to many pixels for the LJ system. I'm a wood worker, Not no fancy technical sort, but I can read a tape measure!

I'm making slow progress on my bench. Struggling to make the big jump. Hopefully tomorrow I cross the line.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Heard from family in Ukraine today. They are alive and surviving as well as can be expected. Also heard from couple friends in the military there. Seems that my Pandora's box of tricks has been used. They report success with many of those tricks.


----------



## corelz125

Slow night in here tonight


----------



## moke

> Heard from family in Ukraine today. They are alive and surviving as well as can be expected. Also heard from couple friends in the military there. Seems that my Pandora s box of tricks has been used. They report success with many of those tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Good to hear gunny! Do they have electricity and water?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good to hear gunny! Do they have electricity and water?
> 
> - moke


Yes, and internet.


----------



## moke

Very good…can you say what city so we can monitor it on tv?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good to hear gunny! Do they have electricity and water?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Yes, and internet.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 )


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Very good…can you say what city so we can monitor it on tv?
> 
> - moke


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mykolaiv


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Here are some pictures I took from Mykoliav when I was dating my wife in 2009.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## moke

Wow that is beautiful…...lets hope Putin doesn't mess it all up!
Thanks for showing Gunny


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice pictures Gunny. Hopefully, they stay out of it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Camera IS *on* AWB….
> 
> I do not run a photo studio here, just a woodshop. It is what it is.
> 
> - bandit571


Obviously *bandit*... I put mine on *A tripod*.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin I picked up a Stanley 90 30+ years ago with 2 blades for less that 5 bucks.

Burley Bob I am following along as well.

I have the entire day to get the shop organized. Clamp racks on the schedule. Having a rough time getting Tap-cons to pull tight. Going to Lowes to get a few options. (block walls)

Saw stop is just weeks away from delivery!

Gunny hope your family is safe.


----------



## EricFai

Red Head anchor bolts work well in concrete.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sad news my Uncle Wah has passed.

Warren Schlapher was 98. Our last words where "I love you". I'm sad, but he wanted to go.

A farm boy, a WWII Vet of the Philippians (saw the Batan March), 3 amphibious landings, 4 daughters, a million grand kids and great grand kids. He will be missed.


----------



## EricFai

Sorry for you loss. We will keep the family in prayers.


----------



## DevinT

Very sorry to hear about Uncle Wah


----------



## corelz125

Sorry about your uncle Petey but it sounded like he was ready.
I wouldnt use tapcons in a hollow block wall. I doubt they filled the block for a house. You can use toggle bolts. Hilti makes a real good toggle bolt. It has a plastic sleeve that holds it in place.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin & Eric - thank you.


----------



## pottz

petey may God bless uncle wah,this world needs more guys like him.

gunny thanks for those pic's of that beautiful city hopefully it survives.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Sadness this morning, Petey keep the memories alive. 
Gunny thanks for the pictures, So many beautiful places. 
Petey, Go slow, make it be the right way the first time. I have failed in that from time to time in the past.

Mike: Happier side of things: Grandson the Guitar player/collector's acquired a George Benson Ibanez Jazz guitar, not sure which one. He says he really likes it. Harder to play than his 1960 Les Paul. Used it in two on stage gigs (jazz) that he was part of and was offered 4-5 times what he paid for it after the shows. By whom, do not know, except it was the guitar not his playing or him. I am not guitar knowledgeable at all. Wife has two acoustic guitars one my Dad made for here, narrow neck for the female hand and a Alvarez-Yairi I bought for her about 1980. She doesn't play either much anymore.

Everyone else enjoy the day. I am going to do some shop time, my fun.


----------



## DevinT

I am going to the dentist this morning.

… for the first time in over 2 decades.

Pray for me.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin,

Good luck. Having bad teeth can lead to all kinds of health issues.

Everyone thanks for the thoughts.

Corlez Wah told me he was ready.

Waiting for the a/c guys to leave so I can get back to the shop;


----------



## pottz

> I am going to the dentist this morning.
> 
> … for the first time in over 2 decades.
> 
> Pray for me.
> 
> - DevinT


2 decades ! not even a cleaning ? dev todays dentist are way beyond the last time you went.mine uses lasers to do fillings,no novacaine needed.you'll be fine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sincere condolences Petey.


----------



## DevinT

The Dentist assured me the practice has changed.

They took a bajillion X-rays.

I need two root canals. They were shocked I have zero cavities. Not a single one.


----------



## moke

Petey….exciting that the shop is getting back together. Which saw stop did you get again? 
So sorry to hear about Uncle Wah…that was a great generation that we owed a huge debt of gratitude to.

Devin…good luck…my dental assistant still uses the old scraping technique….doesn't hurt, but it is painful for me to sit there while the ENDLESS scratching in my mouth is going on. Am I making you feel better? I requested a new dental assist. as the last one did not say a word and listened to Frank Sinatra in the room. She was nice enough when she did speak, but her not speaking made it seem three times longer than it really was.

Ron-I have never even heard of that guitar….make no mistake…I am no master, though.


----------



## DevinT

My spouse's dentist is from India, about 4'11" tall, has a cute accent, and is very nice, caring, and funny.

She assured me she can administer Nitrous Oxide to lessen the pain of the cleaning.

Cleanings are why I stopped going. Growing up, my parents always down-played my complaints about the woman cleaning my teeth. We always went as a family and I always got the "Viking Bitch" but was always told it's no big deal. My dad got her once when I was graduating high school and he did not like it one bit. Then he believed me.

When I graduated High School, that was it. I never wanted to see an evil dentist ever again. I was convinced that even if all dentists are not sadists, there is complacency with sadists in the practice that are allowed to continue enjoying watching people squirm.

After hearing stories from my spouse however, about visits where everyone is in the room cracking jokes and laughing and my spouse is sitting there trying to join in because it's a hoot …

And after meeting these nice folks, I think maybe there are good dentists out there.

There was also this little voice in my head telling me:

"Look at British folk. They get along fine without dentists." (lots of older Brits that still have a full mouth of teeth and don't need dentures despite not seeing dentists)


----------



## moke

> My spouse's dentist is from India, about 4'11" tall, has a cute accent, and is very nice, caring, and funny.
> 
> She assured me she can administer Nitrous Oxide to lessen the pain of the cleaning.
> 
> Cleanings are why I stopped going. Growing up, my parents always down-played my complaints about the woman cleaning my teeth. We always went as a family and I always got the "Viking Bitch" but was always told it's no big deal. My dad got her once when I was graduating high school and he did not like it one bit. Then he believed me.
> 
> When I graduated High School, that was it. I never wanted to see an evil dentist ever again. I was convinced that even if all dentists are not sadists, there is complacency with sadists in the practice that are allowed to continue enjoying watching people squirm.
> 
> After hearing stories from my spouse however, about visits where everyone is in the room cracking jokes and laughing and my spouse is sitting there trying to join in because it's a hoot …
> 
> And after meeting these nice folks, I think maybe there are good dentists out there.
> 
> There was also this little voice in my head telling me:
> 
> "Look at British folk. They get along fine without dentists." (lots of older Brits that still have a full mouth of teeth and don't need dentures despite not seeing dentists)
> 
> - DevinT


 I had that Viking chick's sister! Not only was she rough, she spit when she talked! I went through a bunch of dentists after I got out of college. I had broken a tooth once and went to this guy, at one point I was pretty sure he was standing on the arms of chair any using a small sledge hammer….(or it felt like it). I left him, and saw him a few years later at the bank and he asked me why I left…I told him….he just turned and left. I am sure that is not the only time he had heard that. Then few years after that he lost a daughter in a car accident that I was at….I felt so sorry for him. He really was a good guy, just a terrible dentist.

My regular Dr retired and I got a very nice Indian fellow. Elephant not arrow. He is awesome, plus he is a Jaynest. That is a form of Hinduism that protects all life. He will not even kill bugs…That is a perfect Doctor! He is kind, he listens, and does research when he does not know the answer. He is great.


----------



## EricFai

Dentist can be fun. Except when they hit a nerve. I almost came out if the chair one time to hit the dentist. I hate needles.


----------



## northwoodsman

Petey - Sorry for your loss.

Devin - go to a Endodontist that specializes in root canals. I have had a couple done, and it's less painful than a teeth cleaning if done by the right person. If you need a root canal you must be in some serious pain, if you need two, well that pretty much speaks for itself.


----------



## controlfreak

I am fortunate and have strong teeth. Occasionally I can get a cavity in the deep grooves of my wisdom teeth, yes I have all. I always opt for no Novocain because they are very small and I am that cheap. The last time I had that done it was hot out so I went through the drive thru and got some iced tea. Well I took a big swig and started chewing the ice…big mistake.


----------



## 987Ron

Devin


> I am going to the dentist this morning.
> 
> … for the first time in over 2 decades.
> 
> Pray for me.
> 
> I
> - DevinT
> 
> 2 decades ! not even a cleaning ? dev todays dentist are way beyond the last time you went.mine uses lasers to do fillings,no novacaine needed.you ll be fine.
> 
> - pottz


If you wish to have teeth when you get to my age the Dentist is your friend. 2 decades, wise up.


----------



## corelz125

I'm going the end of the week for a cleaning. Way over do. I'll take any numbing substance they have. Took a softball bat to the mouth one time. Had a few cracked and chipped teeth. I had them give me as much novacaine as I was allowed. When I walked out of the office even my nose was numb. Root canals don't really hurt just long and tedious.


----------



## bandit571

Never..EVER..see a Dentist from the Navy…..they break more teeth than they fix (or try to..)

While on deployment to Naval Air Station Adak….had a filling fall out, Sick Call to the Base's Dentist…did NOT turn out well…..as he cracked the molar he was trying to refill…..along with 2 others nearby….


----------



## EricFai

That's any military dentist. They go through their AIT, and think they can do dental work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We had very hard water on the farm. Almost zero cavities growing up. ) No minerals in the water here ;(( One of the migraine prevention meds they put me on my dentist said it may cause cavities. Next check-up I had 23! ;((( I was taken off and put on Topamax ;(( I would have been much better off without teeth than the Topamax Disaster ;((


----------



## bandit571

Ok…my Photo Studio is on the Dining Room Table…and today it relied on the natural sunlight shining in the windows…Yes, Duck, I used a tripod..so..









No extra spotlights used, either..









For scale purposes, only…the plane is a No. 18 , by Stanley..

Will try to post as a Project, later….should have just enough pieces of wood to qualify…maybe

Not too bad, for using a pile of scrap wood…


----------



## moke

During the push through of the steppes of Russia by the Nazis. 4 Brothers fought side by side, and 3 were captured by the Nazis and executed. The Fourth narrowly escaped. He lived his life had children and grandchildren. One of those Grandchildren is Volodymyr Zelensky,current President of the Ukraine.


----------



## DevinT

I have an appt next week with the Endodontis to perform my root canals


----------



## moke

> I have an appt next week with the Endodontis to perform my root canals
> 
> - DevinT


Like it was said earlier, it is not the terrible thing it used to be….I have had two by two different Dr.s neither was bad. I really wouldn't sweat it…..


----------



## 987Ron

Petey and Devin:

Root canal material to fill the tooth: Per Coalgate web site:

Gutta-percha, a plastic substance from a Malaysian tree called a percha tree, is used as a permanent filling in root canals. During the root canal procedure, the tooth's damaged area, known as the pulp, is removed, and the tooth's canals are cleaned out and disinfected before being filled and sealed.

Old golf ball material l800s and early 1900s: From Scottish Golf History site:

From 1848, golf balls made of gutta-percha gum, called 'gutties' began to replace featheries. Several claims are made about the origin of the gutty.

It was used as a packing in shipping from India to England and discovered as a golf ball material. Sometimes they broke but could be heated and reformed.










Ask your Endodentis if he uses old golf balls for his material. Interesting connection. 
I have a couple of the old gutty balls as relics of the old game.

My root canal was tedious but less trouble than a filling or crown, have had more than one of each. Hope yours goes well.


----------



## controlfreak

My daughter has my hard teeth and our very conservative dentist told her "Don't let anyone tell you that you have cavities". When she moved the new dentist had some new fangled IR light wand and proclaimed she needed to have thirteen filled. She jumped out of that chair and said BS and left. Dentist called back and tried to negotiate to five cavities. She went to a new dentist and had zero cavities. Devin, I did that no dentist thing when I was young and broke. Now I am a good boy and go twice a year.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Todays work,




























Lots to do. Clamps on the wall. Most stuff is in it's place. Waiting on table saw delivery (week or two?)

New bandsaw still under review. Probably out till June at best.

Uncle Wah giving me his best face. Just me and him on a boat ride. 5 years ago maybe.


----------



## bandit571

Gutta-Percha has also been used as handles for handle planes…once had a Diamond Edge #6…the rear handle was made from Gutta-Percha…textured grip, with DE inside of a diamond logo pressed into the sides of the handle…


----------



## splintergroup

> I have an appt next week with the Endodontis to perform my root canals
> 
> - DevinT


I had one due to an abscess on one of my front beavers. It had first been noticed back in the early 80's and the doc then said I should have it fixed pronto. Every dentist since then noticed it as well on the x-rays, but it hadn't changed at all.

Finally decided to let them have at it, having insurance and all.
Awesome Doc, the only pain was the numbing injection after the numbing gum swab. The rest was absolutely pain free and the doctor (with his assistant) was super fast with the slapping sound of instruments into his hand. I smelled some chlorox type antiseptic he squirted into the hole to sanitize the abscess before pumping in the grout. I'd have no fear of another.


----------



## moke

Petey, that is forming into an awesome shop! THanks for the photos! Looking good!


----------



## EricFai

Yes, that shop is looking really inviting.

Spent the afternoon. Digging post holes (4), 26 -28" deep, in the hard red clay in Upstate South Carolina, kicked my butt. The post are set in concrete and watered. Sue to high winds Saturday, I had a privacy around part if the pool come down. Snapped the post at the ground. Thankfully that was the only damage I came home to after being out of town.


----------



## corelz125

Eric did you rent a post hole digger?


----------



## moke

I never liked owning a post hole digger. I always gave it away after digging the holes I needed. That way I can say…hey I don't even own one and is a deterrent to digging hols. Recently after construction of the shop I found one in my storage shed. I do have one hole to dig…..so guess it is good I found it, but then after digging the hole…its going to Goodwill!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My daughter has my hard teeth and our very conservative dentist told her "Don t let anyone tell you that you have cavities". When she moved the new dentist had some new fangled IR light wand and proclaimed she needed to have thirteen filled. She jumped out of that chair and said BS and left. Dentist called back and tried to negotiate to five cavities. She went to a new dentist and had zero cavities. Devin, I did that no dentist thing when I was young and broke. Now I am a good boy and go twice a year.
> 
> - controlfreak


Can't trust anybody anymore ;((

Mike, Looks like you could have a 3rd career, teaching studio )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Kid a year ahead of me was kind of a smart aleck and so was his LB. Their dad came to school to raise 7734 with a teacher who tried to make them behave. I could see them yelling in the hallway. I thought I should go out and tell him to take the kids home and kick their @$$es until they behaved themselves.

The winter after graduation the oldest was posthole digging with a tractor. He did not come in for lunch so they went to see what was wrong. He got tangled up in the auger. There was nothing left but bloody clothes wrapped around it ;(( Safety first pays big dividends.


----------



## EricFai

Yea, I forgot how much fun it is to dig post holes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lots of lava rock in southern Idaho. I remember one post hole that was about 3 feet square ;(


----------



## northwoodsman

For several years I volunteered for an organization that built fences and donated all profits to orphanages and ministries in less fortunate countries. It was a small organization based here in the Dallas area and I knew where every penny went because most of us actually participated in the mission trips to Costa Rica and Honduras. Our soil is that same sort of clay, but it's black clay. OMG, talk about work. We used a hydraulic post hole digger but that thing was constantly needing repair because it was hitting rock or something. It would take 2-3 guys 20 minutes to dig 1 hole with that thing. We were all volunteers. I did learn one thing though that made life easier, there is a company that makes a manual post hole digger that works like an auger that you can twist into the clay. It's much easier on your shoulders because you don't have to jam the thing into the ground, spread the handles, then pull the thing out of the hole, scrape the clay off then repeat hundreds of times. Stick the point in the ground and walk around in a circle a few times. Empty and repeat. It has and adjustable mouth so you can drill various size holes with it. It doesn't have an auger like a power unit is just has two cupped blades that face each other. The adjustable one runs around $125.


----------



## DevinT

Thank you all so much for sharing your experiences with root canals.

Now the only problem I have (fear belayed) is dealing with the pain until surgery day comes. I have a whole week until I can see the endo.

And all they prescribed me was Ibuprofen for the pain. I took one of those 600 mg Ibuprofens and it took 30 minutes to kick in and wore off 30 minutes later. When the pain reaches full volume, I can't talk, eat, sleep, or function. The only thing I can do is curl into a ball or lay in the shower.


----------



## EricFai

That sounds like an old timer post hole digger, I could have used something like that today. I had the clamping shell ones and a spud bar. I have seen these auger things that attach to a drill, used to plant bulbs. Something like that would have worked to with a long extension. Oh well, the hard part is done, let the concrete setup then on to installing the panels.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's some of the left overs after cutting the bench top parts to rough width. It's been a long day.








These are the pieces for the bench legs cut to rough width and length.








Here's the bench top pieces cut to rough length and width. These pieces are around 1 7/8" thick. As it sits there it's right at 20".








this is sort of what the tool well will look like when it's all finished.









Those 3 boards are the last of the stack I ordered.








A few more left over pieces.









Tomorrow I'm going to trim up a few pieces that didn't make the correct width for the bench top. I'm going to process them and keep them in reserve if I need them to make my 48" bench top. Right now I'm thinking a hot shower sounds real good.

Another thing for you all to consider. That Jessem table saw hold down unit was awesome today. It worked wonders with that heavy lumber. I've got one of those roller stands and use it to help support those boards as I fed them thru the saw blade. It was the way to go for this job.


----------



## DevinT

Post hole digger is one of my favorite tools.


----------



## pottz

> Todays work,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots to do. Clamps on the wall. Most stuff is in it s place. Waiting on table saw delivery (week or two?)
> 
> New bandsaw still under review. Probably out till June at best.
> 
> Uncle Wah giving me his best face. Just me and him on a boat ride. 5 years ago maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


shop is lookin real sweet petey,thats gonna be a nice place to work in. uncle wah is lookin pretty damn good in that pic from the past too.never met him but for some reason, im missing him…........


----------



## pottz

> Thank you all so much for sharing your experiences with root canals.
> 
> Now the only problem I have (fear belayed) is dealing with the pain until surgery day comes. I have a whole week until I can see the endo.
> 
> And all they prescribed me was Ibuprofen for the pain. I took one of those 600 mg Ibuprofens and it took 30 minutes to kick in and wore off 30 minutes later. When the pain reaches full volume, I can't talk, eat, sleep, or function. The only thing I can do is curl into a ball or lay in the shower.
> 
> - DevinT


yeah the only thing about the root canal that sucked was having your mouth wide open for an hour.jaw was real sore afterwards.i must have taken 200 tylenol for the 3 days i had to wait.


----------



## pottz

> Post hole digger is one of my favorite tools.
> 
> - DevinT


ill be sure to call you next time !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The dentist broke off the end of the tool doing a root canal. Nothing they could do but seal it in the tooth.. Not steel so it won't rust )


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, you see that camo thing sitting under my peg board. That's the seat for my boat pedestal. That 2 tone grey thing underneath it is one of my fishing tackle boxes. It holds almost everything I need in my boat.


----------



## EricFai

Devin, are you using that to bury the crows with only the head sticking out to warn other crows.


----------



## splintergroup

If one man can dig a post hole in 60 seconds, does that mean 60 men can dig the hole in 1 second?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Condolences for your *Uncle*, *Petey*.



> Ok…my Photo Studio is on the Dining Room Table…and today it relied on the natural sunlight shining in the windows…Yes, Duck, I used a tripod..so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Cool boxes *bandit* as I mentioned in your project, however, I didn't want to pollute it with my venom there… this here is "open slather"...

Got my neckbrace on, garlic around the neck and heart protector against steaks (not the *blue* eye-fillet type)...

*Hand-cut dovetails* should be *verbotten_*! When you eventually go to meet up with *Uncle Wah* (wishing you a *tradie response* on that, which if normal, should be many eons away)... 
You can bequeath a *dovetail jig* or have the family sell it… they can do bugger all with the *skill*!

One day I'll vent my spleen about all the hand planes bandied around here… like *drones*... should be regulated!


----------



## moke

> If one man can dig a post hole in 60 seconds, does that mean 60 men can dig the hole in 1 second?
> 
> - splintergroup


nope--need time to swear!


----------



## moke

> Mike, you see that camo thing sitting under my peg board. That s the seat for my boat pedestal. That 2 tone grey thing underneath it is one of my fishing tackle boxes. It holds almost everything I need in my boat.
> 
> - BurlyBob


My dad was a bass master, I think I might have said that. He had two high dollar Plano tackle boxes…they make great containers for my misc pen parts, the other one gun parts. both are full and so much better of a use than fishing!


----------



## corelz125

So BBob you didn't have to order more lumber you have enough. With a few to spare.

MLCS is one of the best websites to order from. Free shipping and I get it in 2 days. The bits might not be the top of the line but for me using them once in awhile they get the job done.


----------



## moke

I asked for a MCLS Splining jig for xmas several years ago…its's nice! I also have MCLS bits I got in an auction a few years back. I used one on a project I did out of MDF, expecting to dull it….It held up well!


----------



## EricFai

Somehow I got on their mailing list.


----------



## BurlyBob

Corelz, looks like I'm going squeak by with what I've got.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm….WFT is a Dovetail jig? I know I don't have one of them new-fangled things in MY shop…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hmmm….WFT is a Dovetail jig? I know I don t have one of them new-fangled things in MY shop…
> 
> - bandit571


Cut off your hands… and super-glue… you may need help to spritz the accelerator!

Now you have something tangible (ok by others), to pass on.


----------



## corelz125

I was on the mlcs mailing list but they come few and far between now. 
It sucks when you run out of lumber in the middle of a build. It's even worse when its a hard to get lumber.


----------



## northwoodsman

Devin, is the tooth/teeth infected? If so have your dentist or endodontist call in a prescription for a high strength anti-biotic. Tell them your pain level is a 10. If it's infected that will likely get you by for a week. When I had my first root canal it was an emergency procedure and my blood pressure was through the roof because it was the day after Christmas and I had not slept in 2 days because of pain. I had to sign a waiver that I approved them doing it without any novocaine or similar numbing agent because of my BP. They emptied the other rooms and had a dental assistant tie down my feet and hands, I'm not kidding. My tooth was so infected that when she drilled through my tooth the crap squirted 5 feet in the air and man did it stink! I was pretty loud evidently. When I was leaving the girl at the front desk had been crying because she could hear how much pain I had been in. If I was in that situation I would do it all over again. I have never been in so much pain in my life prior to the root canal!!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Wow that sounds like a horror story northwoods. The infection came out of nowhere or slowly got worse? Usually if my tooth starts to hurt i try to go right away to take care of it. It never gets better on its own.


----------



## pottz

yeah ive never heard of one that bad before.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Pussies, I was with my ex during child birth… her pain was so bad, even I bled…. Hate to imagine my mum with my *boofhead*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That must be worse than migraines. They couldn't cause me any pain doing stomach surgery but they have never tied my hands and feet!


----------



## pottz

> Pussies, I was with my ex during child birth… her pain was so bad, even I bled…. Hate to imagine my mum with my *boofhead*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


and youve been a pain ever since duckie.i usually take a couple pain killers whenever you post a new puzzle,but my head still aches ;-))


----------



## moke

> Pussies, I was with my ex during child birth… her pain was so bad, even I bled…. Hate to imagine my mum with my *boofhead*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> and youve been a pain ever since duckie.i usually take a couple pain killers whenever you post a new puzzle,but my head still aches ;-))
> 
> - pottz


LMFAO


----------



## moke

Duckie…where is the photo of the submarine?


----------



## bandit571

"We all live in a Yellow Submarine…"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pussies, I was with my ex during child birth… her pain was so bad, even I bled…. Hate to imagine my mum with my *boofhead*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Duckie* I asked a mother who was also a migraineur which was worse. She said childbirth is over in a few hours and not returning regularly. U got pu$$ie$ backward, especially when one has to be tied down for a root canal


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duckie…where is the photo of the submarine?
> 
> - moke


Is that the unexplained sighting on our 6:00pm news or the bubbles in my batchtub?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> and youve been a pain ever since duckie.i usually take a couple pain killers whenever you post a new puzzle,but my *head still aches* ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Just watch it *pottzy* or I'll speak to my buddy *Anatidaephobia* and get him to change his moniker to *RootCanal* and invade your dreams while your head is still a pain!


----------



## pottz

> and youve been a pain ever since duckie.i usually take a couple pain killers whenever you post a new puzzle,but my *head still aches* ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just watch it *pottzy* or I ll speak to my buddy *Anatidaephobia* and get him to change his moniker to *RootCanal* and invade your dreams while your head is still a pain!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*NOOOOO not ana duck,please !!!*


----------



## 987Ron

Good morning, hope you have a pain free day. Rain but 70s here and off to the shop.

A bit of shop time. Getting the yarn box ready for finishing, sanding. Maybe coat one.


----------



## moke

Morning all….been to gym, lowes and grocery store already. The cleaning lady is here and I try and stay out of her way. To tell you the truth I'm kind of afraid of her. She is nice to the dogs, but thinks I am a PITA, and tells me so…but I think that may be a female thing….I've heard it before.

I was on the stepper machine at the gym today, for what seemed like an eternity. got done and the indicator said I had burned 70 calories. Geez, another 4 hours and I can have a donut….I gotta tell you it is a great gym, super people, but it would sure be easier to smoke a cigarette while having a one gallon Dairy Queen chocolate something or other! I know I need it but, working out four times a week sucks…

Petey wish I was down there to help with the new shop…sounds fun. I take direction well.

Duckster…you make your own bubble tub? And please define Boofhead…..I have called a lot of folks different things and been called more, but a Boofhead is new! Is that a duck thing or an AUS thing? I used to think a lot of the things you say are a cultural difference, but there is serious doubt now, I wonder if it's just a vino induced, Duck thing.

Northwoodsman…I have never been tied down before and I have had more than one bone set in the ER…


----------



## 987Ron

In from the shop, sanding, done, wipe down and first coat of finish. Easy stuff, wipe on poly. Yarn box is not far from leaving the shop.

Rain, thunder. Old saying on thunder "The Gods are rolling rocks around in the clouds"


----------



## BurlyBob

We over slept and getting a really late start on the day. Eggs and sausage in a minute or three then I'm out to the shop.


----------



## corelz125

Bob you're retired there is no such thing,g as over sleeping unless you're catching a plane or a ship.


----------



## controlfreak

I am definitely not retired than, standard wake up at 4:30 with no alarm.


----------



## moke

I get up at 4:30 also….do my bidness and go back to sleep!


----------



## EricFai

I 7sally up around 6:00 for the day.

Fence panels installed, following the rain. Not a bad afternoon. Now maybe some shop time.


----------



## BurlyBob

I guess I should explain. Like a lot of guys our age, I've got sleep issues. I hit the rack around9:30pm and was wide awake at 1:30am, that lasted till around 5am. Up a 8am made coffee and on the computer. Some days it's a wonder I get anything done!


----------



## northwoodsman

Corelz - it came on really fast on Christmas Eve day. I had been feeling fine with no pain up to that point. I got up and started cooking because we were having a late lunch/early dinner. It was around 1:00 p.m. when I had a glass of fresh lemonade it started to hurt and kept getting worse every hour until I got ahold of my dentist and they got me an emergency appointment at an endodontist. I kept having issues with that tooth becoming infected and three years later they pulled it and found that it had a crack that could not be detected by x-ray or examination. When they pulled the tooth it came out in one piece but when they set it on the tray it fell into two pieces. Implants are not cheap.


----------



## moke

Gunny…I heard today that the Ukraine army is launching counter offensives….good for them!!!! Let's hope they
have great success!!!


----------



## pottz

> I am definitely not retired than, standard wake up at 4:30 with no alarm.
> 
> - controlfreak


me alarm at 4:15 but im usually always awake before it goes off.

but then petey is retired and he gets up at 3- 4 in the morning ?


----------



## splintergroup

Must be common.

A bout 20 years back, my Dad visited and I remember being woken up at 0'dark 30 to the sound of every drawer in the kitchen being opened then slammed shut. All followed by the minute or so of the clink-clink-clinking from the spoon in the coffee cup.

As a college kid, a 7:30 am class was considered death, I liked to sleep until the sun was up, around 2:00 pm.

Now on the cusp of 60, 7:00am is typical, no complaints 8^)


----------



## 987Ron

For some reason since Daylight Savings Time started I am sleeping an hour later.


----------



## corelz125

Northwoods figures things like that always seem to happen at the worst time. Nothing with Drs or dentists is cheap and we dont have much of a choice.


----------



## pottz

> Must be common.
> 
> A bout 20 years back, my Dad visited and I remember being woken up at 0 dark 30 to the sound of every drawer in the kitchen being opened then slammed shut. All followed by the minute or so of the clink-clink-clinking from the spoon in the coffee cup.
> 
> As a college kid, a 7:30 am class was considered death, I liked to sleep until the sun was up, around 2:00 pm.
> 
> Now on the cusp of 60, 7:00am is typical, no complaints 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


you lazy ass ;-)) man even severely hung over im out of bed no later than 8am.even as a kid i never slept past maybe 9am.now my brother he did and still will sleep until noon or more.of course he's divorced,unemployed and living in motels.at least until he runs out of money.and he damn sure aint livin with me !!!!


----------



## splintergroup

You are of hearty pioneer stock my friend!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Raising a glass ( my best Melvin Lairds glass) to Uncle Wah,

Hope you join me.


----------



## pottz

> You are of hearty pioneer stock my friend!
> 
> - splintergroup


no just born from a father that drove the work ethic into me heavily !


----------



## pottz

> Raising a glass ( my best Melvin Lairds glass) to Uncle Wah,
> 
> Hope you join me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


my wine glass is raised petey,*to uncle wah,God bless him-cheers !!!!*


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay Mike, You wanted photos, here's today's very boring results. Guess I didn't get much done because my back and shoulders are feeling the results of moving my bench for the 11th time. Crap o'Dear it's only in pieces. You'd think I could stand up to the challenge better.


















Now that insert is suppose to be a 1/4". The dowel rod is also labeled at 1/4", go figure.









This is something saw, or read or came up with. Using pliers to compress the dowel. Not unlike how biscuits are compressed. I use to spend an incredible amount of time sanding those little dowels till they fit just right. Then I got smart and started using my #60 1/2. Then this technique was found, it's much faster!

















The proof is in the pudding!








A very dear old friend turned me on to this dowel jig. He was a wonderful and has since gone to be with the Lord! Something about this jig caused me issues. It would slip on the wood as I tried to tighten it down. My solution was to glue a piece of sandpaper to the jaws. It's never failed me since.


















A very dear old friend turned me on to this dowel jig. He was a wonderful man and has since gone to be with the Lord! Something about this jig caused me issues. It would slip on the wood as I tried to tighten it down. My solution was to glue a piece of sandpaper to the jaws. It's never failed me since.

















The box is a tribute to Bandit. He motivated me to build a few for some of my tools. Thanks Bandit for the inspiration.

My Best,
BurlyBob


----------



## moke

> Raising a glass ( my best Melvin Lairds glass) to Uncle Wah,
> 
> Hope you join me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Here's to you Uncle Wah!


----------



## EricFai

Here's to Uncle Wah! He lived in a great generation and we thank him for His Service.


----------



## moke

> Okay Mike, You wanted photos, here s today s very boring results. Guess I didn t get much done because my back and shoulders are feeling the results of moving my bench for the 11th time. Crap o Dear it s only in pieces. You d think I could stand up to the challenge better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that insert is suppose to be a 1/4". The dowel rod is also labeled at 1/4", go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is something saw, or read or came up with. Using pliers to compress the dowel. Not unlike how biscuits are compressed. I use to spend an incredible amount of time sanding those little dowels till they fit just right. Then I got smart and started using my #60 1/2. Then this technique was found, it s much faster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is in the pudding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very dear old friend turned me on to this dowel jig. He was a wonderful and has since gone to be with the Lord! Something about this jig caused me issues. It would slip on the wood as I tried to tighten it down. My solution was to glue a piece of sandpaper to the jaws. It s never failed me since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very dear old friend turned me on to this dowel jig. He was a wonderful and has since gone to be with the Lord! Something about this jig caused me issues. It would slip on the wood as I tried to tighten it down. My solution was to glue a piece of sandpaper to the jaws. It s never failed me since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box is a tribute to Bandit. He motivated me to build as few for some of my tools. Thanks Bandit for the inspiration.
> 
> My Best,
> BurlyBob
> 
> - BurlyBob


I think i have that same jig somewhere…is it a "dowel-it"? Bench looks good!


----------



## EricFai

Bob, your off to a good start. I'll be watching the build. For some ideas.

I am getting ready to build a bench top - bench, a Moxon Vise. Using Maple and working out the sketch currently. Need to wait for hardware shipment (Friday) to go much further.


----------



## corelz125

I'll have a Guinness for him today. His generation is becoming extinct. Not many of those guys are still here. My grandfather and grand uncle have been gone for close to 10 years now. Both were ww2 vets


----------



## corelz125

Bob what's the plan to flatten the top? #8 hand plane?


----------



## BurlyBob

Eric, check out DP Penner on YouTube. He's got a Moxon vise that I sort of copied. I've been very satisfied with the results and am very glad I used his plans. I've gotten lots of plans and Ideas from different places and never follow them to the letter. I've always got to add my own twist like most of us do.


----------



## BurlyBob

Corelz, I've got a Jet combo 12" planer/joiner. I'm thinking I'll glue up the top in sections run it over the joiner then glue the sections together. I know that there's going to be some issues as I've got some wild grain to deal with. I know it's never going to be perfectly flat but I'll get it as close as I can. The real issue is going to be the outside 3 strips for the leg mortise. That has to work out perfectly or I'll be really P.O.d.

Tomorrow I will be dealing with that first and foremost. If I get that out of the way the rest should fall into place relatively easy.


----------



## pottz

> I ll have a Guinness for him today. His generation is becoming extinct. Not many of those guys are still here. My grandfather and grand uncle have been gone for close to 10 years now. Both were ww2 vets
> 
> - corelz125


amen corelz in their day id pray for anyone that wanted to dare [email protected]#k with the USA, today with this young generation,id pray for us.these kids today are all fricken pussies with no back bone or drive in life.i gotta deal with em everyday.i cant wait to get the hell out.my last day im gonna crank the radio playin johnny paychecks,take this job and shove it !!!!! and im gonna mean,shove it !!!!! LOL.


----------



## EricFai

Bob, neat video, with mine I was planning on a top surface around 14" deep and 22" - 26" wide with dog holes. I have the top figured out, and I am designing the support so top sits 9" above my bench surface. I was thinking about legs with an appron dovetailed into them. The front legs would be mortised through the leading edge of the top, then use a block with a rabbet locking into the appron allowing for movement.


----------



## pottz

i dont get this obsession with work benches.hell an old solid core door on two saw horses and get to work ? ive had even less ! a high dollar work bench with high dollar vices dont make high dollar projects.sorry if i spoiled the ending !!!! ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Yep, been there with a bench, even a sheet of plywood on a set of horses. I am build this to raise the work and looking at more hand work.

Read a book last week about hand tools, and it had a few projects at the end. One of which was a shave horse, that would be an interesting project. It would fit nicely on the porch.


----------



## moke

> i dont get this obsession with work benches.hell an old solid core door on two saw horses and get to work ? ive had even less ! a high dollar work bench with high dollar vices dont make high dollar projects.sorry if i spoiled the ending !!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz


What is wrong with you? Didn't you just get done with a upgraded bench….BENCHS ARE COOL…... so is ryobi..lol


----------



## pottz

but i have to admit,a high end bench sure does inspire one to do better ! but thats up to you ?


----------



## EricFai

As long as it's solid, and yes some are a work of art.


----------



## pottz

> As long as it s solid, and yes some are a work of art.
> 
> - Eric


oh yeah,ive seen some posted here that i would consider fine furniture.but then i dont wanna work on fine furniture that im gonna beat the crap outta and cut up ?


----------



## EricFai

Well my current bench has a piece of hardboard on top, once that gets torn up I can just replace it. It flat, smooth and wipes off easily.


----------



## corelz125

Saw horses, my table saw top, the floor, the table in my basement. That's what i've been using. DOnt have a real woodworking bench yet. Handscrew clamps are my bench dogs and hold downs.


----------



## EricFai

I use c-clamps to hold stuff to my bench for now.


----------



## bandit571

As for the Bench Topic…









Some are made as Work Benches…









Maybe store a few things under it….

Been in use for at least the last 7 years…


----------



## EricFai

Looks like a rock solid bench Bandit.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... but a Boofhead is new! Is that a duck thing or an AUS thing? I used to think a lot of the things you say are a cultural difference…
> - moke


Definitely not cultural… I lack *culture*... *Boffhead* may be an *Aussie* term, but it seems there are many fitting *Yankees* (and even some ex-*Hungarians*)!

Though I prefer to think of *boofheads* as one not befitting passage through a standard doorway.


> Bob you re retired there is no such thing,g as over sleeping unless you re catching a plane or a ship.
> 
> - corelz125


That's not a SWMBO's attitude when the mistress answers your mobile (*cell* for *moke*) at 4:30 am.


> I guess I should explain. Like a lot of guys our age, I ve got *sleep issues*....
> - BurlyBob


Hmm… I *have issues*... *sleep* is just one excuse out of many.



> my wine *glass* is raised petey,*to uncle wah,God bless him-cheers !!!!*
> - pottz


No disrespect, but I'll raise my monacle.,








.
.
.



> - BurlyBob


Now you've got me in a flap… no box to keep the jig and inserts together. I have a *Domino*, *Leigh FMT* and a biscuit joiner and when I moved to downtown *Churchill* 11 years ago, I parked it 








and have never used it since… I've just run around for over an hour, like a duck looking for his chicken head, searching for the inserts, till I realised I'm never gonna use it again… at least now I'll only have *nightfillies*.

After that *flap* you have me wondering… with all that glue surface, why dowel… other than for alignment purposes. With or without dominos, biscuits or dowels, nothing gona fail that glue joint (if properly glued).


> i dont get this obsession with work benches….
> - pottz
> 
> *What is wrong with you?* Didn t you just get done with a upgraded bench….BENCHS ARE COOL…... so is ryobi..lol
> - moke


*What is wrong with you?*... FANS ARE COOL, but I'd never build one… 
That's one *puzzle acceptance* you owe me *pottzy*.

My *Ryobi* is *green*... OK, 1 blue left.


> but i have to admit,a high end bench sure does inspire one to do better ! but thats up to you ?
> - pottz


Don't know about *"inspire"*, but it does make hand planing easy… lucky I don't hand plane any more… and you don't need a *"beefy"* for scrapers or block/shoulder planes…


----------



## northwoodsman

BurlyBob, put that Dowel-Jig away and get yourself a Festool Domino XL 700. You be able to cut off at least 60 minutes off your build, while finding a home for that extra $2000, and have a cool Systainer to show off. Oh, you can't stop there, you'll need the Festool dust collector to go with it. When your done you sure will have a pretty work bench and us Festool junkies will welcome you to the club.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Must be common.
> 
> A bout 20 years back, my Dad visited and I remember being woken up at 0 dark 30 to the sound of every drawer in the kitchen being opened then slammed shut. All followed by the minute or so of the clink-clink-clinking from the spoon in the coffee cup.
> 
> As a college kid, a 7:30 am class was considered death, I liked to sleep until the sun was up, around 2:00 pm.
> 
> Now on the cusp of 60, 7:00am is typical, no complaints 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> you lazy ass ;-)) man even severely hung over im out of bed no later than 8am.even as a kid i never slept past maybe 9am.now my brother he did and still will sleep until noon or more.of course he s divorced,unemployed and living in motels.at least until he runs out of money.and he damn sure aint livin with me !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Every day is a holiday just like Sunday on the farm. Start milking and feeding at 6. AM & PM )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I figured out why I keep wanting to call Moke's Workshop the *Smoke Shop*. That was the name of SWMBO's dad's tavern 

He wasn't much over 5 feet tall but when he came across the bar with a wet towel, the drunks sobered up and behaved themselves )


----------



## moke

Topa-I have driven by a few farms, I've slept in a few farm houses in SD. never lived or worked on one. I buy my milk in the dairy section of the supermarket, and get up at 6:00 am to pee, and go back to bed…..life is good….

We will call the next hang out the Smoke Shop in honor of ur FIL! I like it.


----------



## moke

I am going to bed….doing some serious nodding….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa-I have driven by a few farms, I ve slept in a few farm houses in SD. never lived or worked on one. I buy my milk in the dairy section of the supermarket, and get up at 6:00 am to pee, and go back to bed…..life is good….
> 
> We will call the next hang out the Smoke Shop in honor of ur FIL! I like it.
> 
> - moke


The 100-year-old bar and back bar are still there the last time we stopped by, but the name has changed with current owners. Probably a million dollars worth of walnut nut today 

I used to tell people I retired when I was 19 years old. When they asked how I did that I told them I moved to town, started my apprenticeship, and only worked 40 hours a week ) The summer I graduated from high school I started milking at 4 AM and finished about 10 PM plus working in the fields between milkings. Sunday was a short day, only milked for 8 hours


----------



## BurlyBob

I agree with Mike. It's lights out for me. Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## moke

Morning! After making fun of those of you that are early risers, I had to get up at 5:30 this am to take the SWMBO car in today for service…..Lordy it's early…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

yesterday's work. Lowes has the brackets for black pipe. Works well. Got one shelf up for jigs and stuff.

Put in an order for a Harvey Alpha 15" band saw. Delivery is projected to be June.

Not sure of what I am doing today. Perhaps more shelving for bowl blanks and stuff.

Next pick up a load of my lumber.

BBob I have the Dowl-it jig. I don't have those inserts you have. What are they for?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, a bit of shop time tis am after breakfast. Quick job to do at sons. He tore his achillles tendon, surgery tomorrow. Battery maintainer on his Porsche, yes he has one too.

Have a workbench I made 15 years ago, bit used and abused. Not as abused or used as *Bandits*. Made it from plans in some publication. Never put the double screw vise on one end, still have the large piece of Oak for the jaws. Decided if it was not a factor all these years why bother now, hardware is $300. Kind of agree with* Pottz* on benches. It is what come off them that is of significance. But a good sturdy bench helps. Just don't go fine furniture bench. As I have said before my Dad made a lot of great violins on a 2'x 3' bench that was a sheet of ply in the corner of his garage.

Off for more coffee and breakfast, English muffin, piece of ham. Keep me going till lunch, then cubed steak, gravy and some green stuff the wife always thinks one should have.

later


----------



## corelz125

Those hand screw clamps are very underrated. I bought a couple of the 60" harbor freight aluminum bar clamps yesterday. The aluminum is about half the thickness as they used to be.


----------



## moke

Ron…tore my achilles tendon twice….I have done some nasty things to my body..but as far as healling goes that was the worst. Took forever. Swelled for probably 1 1/2 years. Not particularly painful, just long term chronic. Used to go go to photograph weddings with thin Ice pack ace bandaged to my ankle…..PITA… 
The second one I stepped on a rock barefooted and tore it on the bottom of my foot. That was in 2017, still have issue with it when I walk a long ways….
Sorry for your son.


----------



## pottz

now as for the bench debate go to the swap thread theve been talking vises for the last couple days.which is better which is cheaper which works the best ? there are two vises on the bench i added drawers but i rarely use em except to hold my metal vise or my grinder.the one i use all the time is a rockwell bench jaw.foot operated.sadly they dont make those anymore.


----------



## EricFai

A good vise is needed on a sturdy bench. I have a good bench but no vise currently, other than C-clamps. But hey us works for now.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I ll have a Guinness for him today. His generation is becoming extinct. Not many of those guys are still here. My grandfather and grand uncle have been gone for close to 10 years now. Both were ww2 vets
> 
> - corelz125


I have never tried Guinness but my friend from Ireland says its taste much better right from Dublin he lives near Cork I am not a beer expert I'm more like Dick :<))))))))


----------



## 987Ron

The calendar says it St. Patrick's Day. Not Irish but its a big celebration in Savannah. Parade, etc.

Univ. is on spring break. Golf tournament in progress, those young lads can drive that ball a lot farther than the normal golfer, and they seem to be on the fairway more often. Guess that is why they are on the golf teams of the schools. Fun to watch them.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Guinness is best in Dublin for sure. I like Harp.

We lived in NYC on 54th and 2nd. Across the ave where the Irish bars. At about 3 am an Irish band would march right down 2nd ave playing.


----------



## DevinT

> I ll have a Guinness for him today. His generation is becoming extinct. Not many of those guys are still here. My grandfather and grand uncle have been gone for close to 10 years now. Both were ww2 vets
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I have never tried Guinness but my friend from Ireland says its taste much better right from Dublin he lives near Cork I am not a beer expert I m more like Dick :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I am 25% Irish, 25% Scottish, 50% German. I love Guinness.

But in Ireland they sell 5 varieties.

My favorite is Foreign Extra which they don't sell in the United States


----------



## 987Ron

Not a fan of Guinness but when in the Caribbean it was better than most local beers. 
Saw this sign alot. Some areas this sign is no longer allowed. Qestion of if it is good for you.


----------



## corelz125

I prefer the extra stout from the bottle. I know the correct way is to drink it from the tap and let the head settle but to me by the time all of that happens it tastes warm and flat.


----------



## splintergroup

Read somewhere that St. Pat was revered for chasing the snakes out of Ireland but that was not the reason the snakes left. Supposedly the snakes left on their own because they got tired of everyone vomiting on them.


----------



## bandit571

Sure'n St Paddy drove the snakes from Ireland….but..he gave us the English, instead…truth be told..we'd have preferred the snakes.

Coal mines of Ireland 1730s, to Crown Colony of Connecticut..then to the Finger Lakes area of New York..then bought Government land (1000 acres!) in the Ohio Territories….in 1792…I figured I'm about the 7th generation of Newmans from Ireland.

Road Trip to buy a few boards, today…7 boards at 1×6 x 48", and 4 boards at 1×6 x 74"...cost me a total of..$30,
Lumber is Quarter Sawn White Ash…..should get a few Projects out of those?

We'll see…."...and, may the road rise up to meet ye.."


----------



## bandit571

New Fire Pit assembled…and ready to go to work, later this evening..









Worked up a thrist..Yuengling Traditional Lager, as Kroger's does not Sell anything by Guinness….but..plenty of Irish Whiskey….


----------



## bandit571

One other note….there was a time, IF they caught you wearing the Green…they would simply hang you…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My bride traced us back to William the Conquerer. We both have a pinch of Irish, Scottish…......... we are 29th cousins from his son King Henry


----------



## moke

My relatives are from Germany and lived in a castle….the bottom of the castle…they were masons…they repaired the walls.


----------



## BurlyBob

NWM, I came up with a decent idea laying awake last for what seemed like hours. I'm going to sort thru my scrap box and find some hickory. Then I'm going to cut a 1"x1/2" strip may 12"+, run it thru my router table with a round over bit and cut my own dominos. Then I'm going to build a couple of jigs to us with my plunge router. That, to me makes a lot more sense than spending a crap load of money on a fancy tool I'll only use once in a blue moon.

Most of my family come from Germany as well on both sides. I know I've told the story her of my Grandmother, Mom and aunts escaping from East Germany in '48.


----------



## moke

Got some sort of curd…the wife had it earlier in the week….taking the night off….later


----------



## northwoodsman

> NWM, I came up with a decent idea laying awake last for what seemed like hours. I m going to sort thru my scrap box and find some hickory. Then I m going to cut a 1"x1/2" strip may 12"+, run it thru my router table with a round over bit and cut my own dominos. Then I m going to build a couple of jigs to us with my plunge router. That, to me makes a lot more sense than spending a crap load of money on a fancy tool I ll only use once in a blue moon.
> 
> Most of my family come from Germany as well on both sides. I know I ve told the story her of my Grandmother, Mom and aunts escaping from East Germany in 48.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I don't blame you. If I used more Domino's I would make them myself also. The second time I take it out of the case and use it I may just do that.


----------



## pottz

> Got some sort of curd…the wife had it earlier in the week….taking the night off….later
> 
> - moke


lemon curd mike and was it home made ?


----------



## pottz

> NWM, I came up with a decent idea laying awake last for what seemed like hours. I m going to sort thru my scrap box and find some hickory. Then I m going to cut a 1"x1/2" strip may 12"+, run it thru my router table with a round over bit and cut my own dominos. Then I m going to build a couple of jigs to us with my plunge router. That, to me makes a lot more sense than spending a crap load of money on a fancy tool I ll only use once in a blue moon.
> 
> Most of my family come from Germany as well on both sides. I know I ve told the story her of my Grandmother, Mom and aunts escaping from East Germany in 48.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> I don t blame you. If I used more Domino s I would make them myself also. The second time I take it out of the case and use it I may just do that.
> 
> - northwoodsman


if you can afford a domino you can afford to buy the dominos.ain't no way i wasting my time making em myself.kind of defeats the purpose of the time saved having one ?


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz, I don't own a domino cutter and don't plan on buying one anytime soon. That's why I'm going to play around with making some and a jig for my plunge router. A domino is just a floating tenon. If I don't like how this works out I'll use 1/2" dowels.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, I don t own a domino cutter and don t plan on buying one anytime soon. That s why I m going to play around with making some and a jig for my plunge router. A domino is just a floating tenon. If I don t like how this works out I ll use 1/2" dowels.
> 
> - BurlyBob


absolutely for a one time build.1200 bucks is a hell of a lot if it's only used once or twice.


----------



## northwoodsman

A young carpenter doesn't show up for work one day. The next day he walks into the shop and his boss fires him. He pleads for his job "But boss I have a good excuse, I was becoming a father yesterday." The boss has a change of heart and decides to reconsider. "Well, congratulations. Is it a boy or a girl?" The young carpenter responds "I'm not sure yet, I'll let you know in 9 months.".


----------



## northwoodsman

Pottz and BurlyBob - I was just yanking your chain about the Domino.


----------



## pottz

> A young carpenter doesn t show up for work one day. The next day he walks into the shop and his boss fires him. He pleads for his job "But boss I have a good excuse, I was becoming a father yesterday." The boss has a change of heart and decides to reconsider. "Well, congratulations. Is it a boy or a girl?" The young carpenter responds "I m not sure yet, I ll let you know in 9 months.".
> 
> - northwoodsman


now thats funny. no problem us festool people get all the ribbing ;-))


----------



## corelz125

A spiral uncut bit in the router should work out nice for that.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Those hand screw clamps are very underrated. I bought a couple of the 60" harbor freight aluminum bar clamps yesterday. The aluminum is about half the thickness as they used to be.
> 
> - corelz125


Speak into my *good eye*... I'm no wizard, so witch clamps? 5' screw clamps reeks of attempted *Muggle magic*.


> ....I have done some nasty things to my body….
> - moke


So have I,











> ....the one i use all the time is a *rockwell bench jaw*.foot operated.sadly they dont make those anymore…
> - pottz


You abd *C125* share the same camera that's run out of film so you can't educate me?

... I suppose I could use the above picture of *mine*, for my *vice* as well.



> ... he lives near *Cork*...
> - GR8HUNTER


So did I, then I graduated to *casked*


> ... At about 3 am an Irish band would march right down 2nd ave playing.
> - Peteybadboy


I never joined a band, however, when I marched down the street playing with myself, I got arrested. 


> ... Supposedly the snakes left on their own because they got tired of everyone vomiting on them.
> - splintergroup


True story… I'm no saint, but there's no snakes in my backyard!


> ....but..he gave us the *English*, instead…truth be told..we d have preferred the snakes.
> - bandit571


Sounds lime my SWMBO whenever she craps out at *WORDLE*.


> ... IF they caught you wearing the Green…they would simply hang you…
> - bandit571


Rather than hang around, anyone want any cheap *Ryobi*s?


> ... We both have a pinch of Irish, Scottish….
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Last time I pinched an Irish, she smashed he bottle of Scotch across my head.


> ... on a fancy tool I ll only use once in a blue moon…
> - BurlyBob


I've already used mine twice… and still no moon (blue).

A *Domino* is not a tool *you* would only use *once*, unless you just made puzzles.


----------



## pottz

rockwell bench jaws duckie.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

THX, that looks neat *pottzy*... looks like a benchtop version of my *Triton Super Jaws* (1,000kg clamping force). Can I assume yours locks?

I normally have it parked, 








but bring it out for the heavy guns.









I have a second one upstairs where I've room to swing a cat, that can be extended to accept a "standard" door width,








Sorry, but I fefuse to take one off their hinges to prove my point.

You got me thinking I don't use mine (workshop) often enough… it's just a tad too low. Upstairs get plenty of use… cracking walnuts… just kidding… but would crack macadamias.

This makes me think I should do a review on my *Zyliss* clamp,








They are those annoying clamps advertised at 2:00am on TV or by that obnoxious spruiker(s) at wood shows.
I love em… had 3 at one stage with one permanently in the boot of my car for convenience, till it got lifted. 
It proved very popular when visiting… probably taken for *evaluation* by a "friend" as I also carry a *Ryobi cordless saw* (with a LI-Ion battery) next to it, that wasn't taken. Some people may not think highly of *Ryobi*, but there's not too many out there that would refuse a *light fingered freebie*.


----------



## corelz125

These clamps I bought awhile back. Then bought 2 more yesterday and the aluminum is a lot lighter now.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> rockwell bench jaws duckie.
> 
> - pottz


Is that a stool in the corner? I thought you had a dunny in your workshop.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> These clamps I bought awhile back. Then bought 2 more yesterday and the aluminum is a lot lighter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


*Green bum!*


----------



## RichT

Does anyone ever wonder why it's OK to wear green, eat corned beef & cabbage, etc, on Saint Patrick's day, but it's considered cultural appropriation to eat Mexican food on May 5th (Cinco de Mayo)?

I'm fine with both, just wondering…


----------



## bandit571

> These clamps I bought awhile back. Then bought 2 more yesterday and the aluminum is a lot lighter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Then go and watch Paul Sellers, as he adds a length of wood inside that bar…no more flex..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Does anyone ever wonder why it s OK to wear green, eat corned beef & cabbage, etc, on Saint Patrick s day, but it s considered cultural appropriation to eat Mexican food on May 5th (Cinco de Mayo)?
> 
> I m fine with both, just wondering…
> 
> - Rich


Same reason Vikings can be a team name and Chiefs is taboo. Asians have higher performance levels than whites so they are now considered white rather than a minority for most purposes. Their performance does not blend in with all the things we are blamed for. This is predictable. Tytler's cycle explains it. We are currently in the Apathy phase: accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption. . "Merry Christmas" became offensive in this process too.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rich, everyone is Irish on St. Patrick's Day.

I am Celtic.

Up with coffee, dawgs and my wife. Getting ready to send me off to NJ for Uncle Wah's, funeral and burial. Going to be a tough day. Let's how many come from far and wide.

Wah will be buried next to Madge (his wife) and his mom and dad, on a plot on the old farm (his dad's land), Fairfield NJ. At least this is my memory.

I can be at ease when having dinner w Mom, bro, sis, and bro in law. Maybe have a drink before that.

Good news is, it's going to be mid 70's in NJ.

Saturday will be home with a house full of Nolans. (wife's side) Looking forward to that.

I'll wave to Corlz as I land in Newark.

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: The best of travel, family and memories.

Up and about, DIL's Corgi is here, Dickens, appropriate name. Son has surgery this am for torn achiles tendon, so bit of a stressful day.

Coffee and get started with the day.


----------



## corelz125

Yea I knew of adding wood to the inside of those clamps. Just the old ones didn't need it.


----------



## corelz125

This is not what I wanted to see first thing this morning. I'm sure everyone can guess who it is by thehouse dress.


----------



## 987Ron

If the Macho German Festool reps. see this picture they will probably have a permanent recall of tools sold to a certain Aussie. 


> This is not what I wanted to see first thing this morning. I m sure everyone can guess who it is by thehouse dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## northwoodsman

> This is not what I wanted to see first thing this morning. I m sure everyone can guess who it is by thehouse dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


It's not something I want to see no matter what time of the day it is.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, I totally agree with NWM. That's some serious eye pollution!


----------



## GR8HUNTER




----------



## BurlyBob

Agreed Tony.


----------



## pottz

> rockwell bench jaws duckie.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Is that a stool in the corner? I thought you had a dunny in your workshop.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


you funny duckie. yeah the bench jaws are basically the same as what you have.


----------



## pottz

> This is not what I wanted to see first thing this morning. I m sure everyone can guess who it is by thehouse dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


tried to comment but but my eyes were burning and my throat swelled up and i couldn't breath…......


----------



## moke

Got up this am and felt pretty good so, off the the gym.



> This is not what I wanted to see first thing this morning. I m sure everyone can guess who it is by thehouse dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> tried to comment but but my eyes were burning and my throat swelled up and i couldn t breath…......
> 
> - pottz


Nice shoes Duck-a-low -ca! Are those pink beatle boots? When are u going to break out the new housecoat…..
The world awaits…...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

How can one entire nation fester such jealousy against a *professional woodworker*...

Some more eye candy for *yazall*,


----------



## moke

> .
> 
> ....I have done some nasty things to my body….
> - moke
> 
> So have I,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I never went out with her….but her sista…..ah yes…...


----------



## pottz

> How can one entire nation fester such jealousy against a *professional woodworker*...
> 
> Some more eye candy for *yazall*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


thanks wife just called 911, i think im having a heart attack !!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Send him to Ukraine, might scare the Russian's away.


----------



## moke

> How can one entire nation fester such jealousy against a *professional woodworker*...
> 
> Some more eye candy for *yazall*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Duckie, you can accessorize…the face sheild, the Dog ID, hairy legs, the SWMBO's boots, but the best things may be the pockets on the house coat…..however what is really appealing to ALL of us is the board!


----------



## corelz125

A man came home from work and found his three children outside, still in their pyjamas, playing in the mud, with empty food boxes and wrappers strewn all around the front yard.

The door of his wife's car was open, as was the front door to the house and there was no sign of the dog.

Proceeding into the entry, he found an even bigger mess.

A lamp had been knocked over, and the throw rug was wadded against one wall.

In the front room the TV was loudly blaring a cartoon channel, and the family room was strewn with toys and various items of clothing.

In the kitchen, dishes filled the sink, breakfast food was spilled on the counter, the fridge door was open wide, dog food was spilled on the floor, a broken glass lay under the table, and a small pile of sand was spread by the back door.

He quickly headed up the stairs, stepping over toys and more piles of clothes, looking for his wife.

He was worried she might be ill, or that something serious had happened.


----------



## corelz125

> How can one entire nation fester such jealousy against a *professional woodworker*...
> 
> Some more eye candy for *yazall*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Duckie, you can accessorize…the face sheild, the Dog ID, hairy legs, the SWMBO s boots, but the best things may be the pockets on the house coat…..however what is really appealing to ALL of us is the board!
> 
> - moke


There's a board in the pic? I was blinded by the horror of the full body shot


----------



## moke

Oh yes….The Duck has wood


----------



## pottz

> Oh yes….The Duck has wood
> 
> - moke


mike…........!


----------



## moke

> Oh yes….The Duck has wood
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike…........!
> 
> - pottz


What? He clearly has a board in his hand!


----------



## corelz125

No wonder he only uses lasers to do his work. Pink boots a dress and a scuba helmet is a mix for all types of bad things to happen at the jointer


----------



## pottz

i guess you guys are new to the ducks fashion trends,trust me this is nothing out of the ordinary.maybe even a little watered down.


----------



## 987Ron

A shop apron is a shop apron.


----------



## moke

Hey anybody know the shelf life of water borne poly? Have 7 or 8 year old half gallon in a gallon can. I didn't trust it, so I bought a qt, for only 20.00….


----------



## pottz

> Hey anybody know the shelf life of water borne poly? Have 7 or 8 year old half gallon in a gallon can. I didn t trust it, so I bought a qt, for only 20.00….
> 
> - moke


not sure about poly but ive opened cans of water based paint that was over 10 years old and still good.not sure id trust a finish on a nice wood project though.maybe do a test on scrap.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ....maybe do a test on scrap.
> - pottz


Now that's an oxymoron… everyone brags they make their projects out of *scraps*.


> .
> 
> ....I have done some nasty things to my body….
> - moke
> 
> So have I,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I never went out with her….but her sista…..ah yes…...
> 
> - moke


Ah yes… her sista…











> ...however what is really appealing to ALL of us is the *board*!
> - moke


Talking about *bored*, I can see *yazall* drooling for more, so here's a teaser of a *playboy bunny* 








with his carton of *carrot juice*,








that instigated the *LBD* moniker.


----------



## BurlyBob

That is some seriously, extra homelyness of a playboy bunny. Definitely not going to win any awards for style or substance!


----------



## BurlyBob

That is some seriously, extra homelyness of a playboy bunny. Definitely not going to win any awards for style or substance!


----------



## pottz

ok ive know the duck since day one here and it's gettin a little (duck) weird even for me !!!!!


----------



## pottz

*but always a true friend till the end !*


----------



## corelz125

We have seen some assortment of costumes worn by him over the many decades.


----------



## pottz

> We have seen some assortment of costumes worn by him over the many decades.
> 
> - corelz125


what do you mean costumes ? i hate to tell you but the animal print is his daily wardrobe ! im actually looking into one.looks quite comfy ?


----------



## corelz125

I know thats not a costume more like attire at the asylum but some of the other pics he's posted in his get ups


----------



## pottz

> I know thats not a costume more like attire at the asylum but some of the other pics he s posted in his get ups
> 
> - corelz125


it's just best one doesn't thread too far into something…....well lets just not go there ! ill just say the duck is an acquired taste that most wont try.once you try it,you'll want more my friends.


----------



## corelz125

He got me into playing wordle every day now


----------



## pottz

> He got me into playing wordle every day now
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i turned and ran on that one.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> He got me into playing wordle every day now
> 
> - corelz125


... and he (cest moi), arsed a *threebie* this morning.


----------



## moke

Back from a very nice dinner with friends. We are still playing with the Duck?

That is her Duckie! The sista!

Pottzy…I opened the gallon Can and it looked normal…not chunky or thick..I'm going to sand down some boards and just coat them….


----------



## pottz

> Back from a very nice dinner with friends. We are still playing with the Duck?
> 
> That is her Duckie! The sista!
> 
> Pottzy…I opened the gallon Can and it looked normal…not chunky or thick..I m going to sand down some boards and just coat them….
> 
> - moke


mike,no test first ? if it looks good your probably ok,just dont hold me to this comment ok ?


----------



## EricFai

Mike I have used old spar varnish before, just had to peel the skin off the top. I have heard of some painters place a piece of plastic wrap on top of the finish in the can to prevent a skin build up. But it does seem like the water base poly would be alright. As long as it did not freeze.


----------



## pottz

he kids it's friday night and for the next two days im retired-whoooo hoooo !!!!


----------



## moke

> Back from a very nice dinner with friends. We are still playing with the Duck?
> 
> That is her Duckie! The sista!
> 
> Pottzy…I opened the gallon Can and it looked normal…not chunky or thick..I m going to sand down some boards and just coat them….
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike,no test first ? if it looks good your probably ok,just dont hold me to this comment ok ?
> 
> - pottz


I am going to test it… those boards will not be used for anything other than a test.


----------



## moke

> Mike I have used old spar varnish before, just had to peel the skin off the top. I have heard of some painters place a piece of plastic wrap on top of the finish in the can to prevent a skin build up. But it does seem like the water base poly would be alright. As long as it did not freeze.
> 
> - Eric


Thank you Eric….it did not freeze, our garage where it was kept is heated to 45 degrees all winter long….it does get hot during the summer, but it did not have a skin on it. The can is plastic and must have been completely air tight. Now i did use some tinted waterborne poly that was three years old. I tinted some waterborne to assimilate oil base. Waterborne is much harder than oil based and I wanted that, for a toy box I made.


----------



## EricFai

Testing in order as you said.


----------



## corelz125

I resisted at first but now i'm on it every day. Almost had a threesie today LBD had 4 out 5 letters on the 3rd go


----------



## pottz

> I resisted at first but now i m on it every day. Almost had a threesie today LBD had 4 out 5 letters on the 3rd go
> 
> - corelz125


oh man your getting sucked into ducks crazy world.your on your own bud,im out !!!!


----------



## corelz125

He has a few others along for the ride to


----------



## pottz

> He has a few others along for the ride to
> 
> - corelz125


*IT'S A CULT,GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN MAN !!!!!* if he offers you some vino,dont take it.it's gonna be koolaide laced ! dont ask me how i know,just trust me ?


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, what I've started doing is using smaller pint cans. I use them till they are almost empty then I refill them from quart cans. So far it seems to be working. I'm losing far less to it drying up. It also seems to keep the same consistency, not going cloudy toward the end of the quart.


----------



## pottz

you guys ever try bloxygen,seems to work pretty well.


----------



## moke

> Moke, what I ve started doing is using smaller pint cans. I use them till they are almost empty then I refill them from quart cans. So far it seems to be working. I m losing far less to it drying up. It also seems to keep the same consistency, not going cloudy toward the end of the quart.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Good idea!!!



> you guys ever try bloxygen,seems to work pretty well.
> 
> - pottz


No, but I'm about to! Thanks!


----------



## RichT

> you guys ever try bloxygen,seems to work pretty well.
> 
> - pottz


I've been a big Bloxygen fan for years. For high-solvent products like varnish, it works perfectly. I opened a used can of Waterlox that had been on the shelf for several years, and it was as good as new. Just a quick shot of Bloxygen preserved it.

What I have found though, is that with low-solvent products, like Osmo Polyx, it isn't sufficient to prevent a skin from forming on the surface. To prevent that, I use StopLoss bags.


----------



## pottz

> you guys ever try bloxygen,seems to work pretty well.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve been a big Bloxygen fan for years. For high-solvent products like varnish, it works perfectly. I opened a used can of Waterlox that had been on the shelf for several years, and it was as good as new. Just a quick shot of Bloxygen preserved it.
> 
> What I have found though, is that with low-solvent products, like Osmo Polyx, it isn t sufficient to prevent a skin from forming on the surface. To prevent that, I use StopLoss bags.
> 
> - Rich


i checked those out a couple years ago,but then i went with the bloxygen so never tired those.


----------



## moke

> you guys ever try bloxygen,seems to work pretty well.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve been a big Bloxygen fan for years. For high-solvent products like varnish, it works perfectly. I opened a used can of Waterlox that had been on the shelf for several years, and it was as good as new. Just a quick shot of Bloxygen preserved it.
> 
> What I have found though, is that with low-solvent products, like Osmo Polyx, it isn t sufficient to prevent a skin from forming on the surface. To prevent that, I use StopLoss bags.
> 
> - Rich


Can you dispense from a stoploss bag? I have seen them but never used them…..That might be a great way to store the gallon. Can you dispense from them. I can get 3 16 oz bags for 16.00. Or I can get 4 pint plastic cans for about the same. splitting it up like Bob suggested seems to be the best way to keep it.


----------



## pottz

> you guys ever try bloxygen,seems to work pretty well.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve been a big Bloxygen fan for years. For high-solvent products like varnish, it works perfectly. I opened a used can of Waterlox that had been on the shelf for several years, and it was as good as new. Just a quick shot of Bloxygen preserved it.
> 
> What I have found though, is that with low-solvent products, like Osmo Polyx, it isn t sufficient to prevent a skin from forming on the surface. To prevent that, I use StopLoss bags.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Can you dispense from a stoploss bag? I have seen them but never used them…..That might be a great way to store the gallon. Can you dispense from them. I can get 3 16 oz bags for 16.00. Or I can get 4 pint plastic cans for about the same. splitting it up like Bob suggested seems to be the best way to keep it.
> 
> - moke


id say the best thing is only buy what you think you'll use in say 6 months.i used to buy gallons and end up throwing half away,so there went any savings. i fell in love with GF products and only buy their quart cans.


----------



## moke

GF?

never mind…General finishes…


----------



## RichT

> Can you dispense from a stoploss bag? I have seen them but never used them…..That might be a great way to store the gallon. Can you dispense from them. I can get 3 16 oz bags for 16.00. Or I can get 4 pint plastic cans for about the same. splitting it up like Bob suggested seems to be the best way to keep it.
> 
> - moke


Yes, it's very easy to pour out just what you need from a StopLoss bag. Woodcraft has them on sale this month. Be sure to get the funnel.

The advantage of StopLoss bags is that you can squeeze out the excess air. That, combined with its gas impermeability, will preserve the contents for a long time.

Like I said, for something like varnish, Bloxygen does just as well. It's an inert gas (argon) that is heavier than air, and lays on the surface of the varnish in the can, blocking the oxygen from reaching it. Bloxygen does not do anything to stop evaporation.


----------



## moke

> Can you dispense from a stoploss bag? I have seen them but never used them…..That might be a great way to store the gallon. Can you dispense from them. I can get 3 16 oz bags for 16.00. Or I can get 4 pint plastic cans for about the same. splitting it up like Bob suggested seems to be the best way to keep it.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Yes, it s very easy to pour out just what you need from a StopLoss bag. Woodcraft has them on sale this month. Be sure to get the funnel.
> 
> The advantage of StopLoss bags is that you can squeeze out the excess air. That, combined with its gas impermeability, will preserve the contents for a long time.
> 
> Like I said, for something like varnish, Bloxygen does just as well. It s an inert gas (argon) that is heavier than air, and lays on the surface of the varnish in the can, blocking the oxygen from reaching it. Bloxygen does not do anything to stop evaporation.
> 
> - Rich


 THank you Rich


----------



## pottz

i think it's time to channel the all mighty* "DUCK" !!!!!!* if you believe he will come !


----------



## moke

Got to hit the hay….tired… and I bought a two pack of bloxygen and a four pack of stoploss and a funnel tonight….expensive night …lol .......thanks to all for the help….


----------



## DevinT

Make sure you don't mistake the 2+4 for a 6 pack


----------



## RichT

> Got to hit the hay….tired… and I bought a two pack of bloxygen and a four pack of stoploss and a funnel tonight….expensive night …lol .......thanks to all for the help….
> 
> - moke


You can use Bloxygen to slow the oxidation of cooking oils as well. If you like to keep some premium olive oil around, it'll keep almost indefinitely if you give it a quick spray with Bloxygen before you cap it off.


----------



## pottz

> Got to hit the hay….tired… and I bought a two pack of bloxygen and a four pack of stoploss and a funnel tonight….expensive night …lol .......thanks to all for the help….
> 
> - moke
> 
> You can use Bloxygen to slow the oxidation of cooking oils as well. If you like to keep some premium olive oil around, it ll keep almost indefinitely if you give it a quick spray with Bloxygen before you cap it off.
> 
> - Rich


thanks bud i would never have thought of that use!


----------



## pottz

> Make sure you don't mistake the 2+4 for a 6 pack
> 
> - DevinT


yeah not my kind of six pack on a friday night.doin some pinot right now,waiting for the duck to rise from the shadows-lol ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

No idea about your pricing arrangements in *Yankeeland*, but here in *Australia* you pay about $5-$10 bucks more for 4×1L cans than a 1×4L cans… most of my idiot friends buy the 4L to save the $10 and then throw out $50 worth of old congealed paint… and you all think I'm crazy…

I used to decant the 4L into 4×1L plastic buckets… that seemed to last… however, I still get about 1/4 of the decanting everywhere but neatly in my paint tray.

You'd think that after all these countless years, those *moron paint manufacturing Einsteins* could have created an easy pour can…

I can speak from first principles as I'm just making a sidetable extension to to hold a cask rather than a glass.
Decanting stain is a pain,








though I can get some joy using these plastic pourers on cans,








but they're still a paint to clean for enamel.

Don't know if anyone practices this, however, I've found that storing paint brushes in the rubber glove used (if you use one… I do for stains),








eliminates the need to clean between coats.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Don t know if anyone practices this, however, I ve found that storing paint brushes in the rubber glove used (if you use one… I do for stains),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eliminates the need to clean between coats.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Does a plastic bag count?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Don t know if anyone practices this, however, I ve found that storing paint brushes in the rubber glove used (if you use one… I do for stains),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eliminates the need to clean between coats.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Does a plastic bag count?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yeah a plastic bag does the trick, but if you're already using gloves and it fits over the brush… why waste them.

If you're anywhere as absent minded as me, I never have a plastic bag on hand and when I go to get one, I see my cask-o-vino and the next day I see a clagged-up brush.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Don t know if anyone practices this, however, I ve found that storing paint brushes in the rubber glove used (if you use one… I do for stains),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eliminates the need to clean between coats.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Does a plastic bag count?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah a plastic bag does the trick, but if you re already using gloves and it fits over the brush… why waste them.
> 
> *If you re anywhere as absent minded as me, I never have a plastic bag on hand and when I go to get one, I see my cask-o-vino and the next day I see a clagged-up brush.*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Oh, that's what happened! i wondered how those brushes got that way ;((

Duckis, Kiss the sun good bye. We get it up here Sunday )


----------



## controlfreak

I often use oil based paint and cleaning is a breeze. I have had a half full five gallon bucket of paint thinner for forty years. After sitting for a few days it is clear as water with all the solids sitting on the bottom. I take this and pour 1/2 gallon in my dirty paint pail and another 1/2 gallon in a clean bucket. I get the the brush and 1st bucket mostly clean in the 1st bucket. Then I move to the five gallon bucket which still has clean thinner for a second dunking. then on to the last bucket for a final cleaning. I may or may not finish with a rinse of clean thinner from the can. I pour the dirty bucket back in the five gallon, clean bucket back into the dirty before going back into the five gallon as a rinse. All done and maybe used 1/2 cup of new thinner.

For oil based products left in a can with a gap on top from used product being gone, this is what works for me. Before capping the can I pour a 1/4" layer of thinner on the top of what's left don't stir or shake. My theory is this forms a protective barrier to discourage skin formation.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Uncle Wahs services where really well done. SRO. Police escorted to the gave site. Turns out Uncle Wah was a founder of the fairfield VFW. The blocked traffic the entire 20 mile or so ride!

A major got up to speak. Wah was attached to a Army Rangers group sent to rescue POWs. Battan? As a machine gunner.

He lived life well.

At the airport heading home shortly.


----------



## 987Ron

Stressful day yesterday, Son's tendon surgery (all went well), tasks, errands, dog sitting the Corgi, etc.
Today Sloth Mode for sure. 
Watch the F1 qualifying, the US team Haas *was* connected to a Russian who paid enough into the team to have his son as one of the drivers. Probably the worst driver on the circuit, money talks. The paint job for this year was in Russian flag colors. 
Haas has severed all connections to the Russian and fired his son. New Livery for the car (paint job) Replacement driver is Kevin Magnussen Danish.



> ....maybe do a test on scrap.
> - pottz
> 
> Now that s an oxymoron… everyone brags they make their projects out of *scraps*.
> 
> .
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> k


A lot of the lumber at the stores seems to already be scraps. Quality is elusive. 
Time to refill the coffee cup.


----------



## corelz125

In between coats of latex paint I put the rush and roller in a bag and in the refrigerator oil based products are becoming phased out.


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike, testing out the new sprayer? I love General Finishes products. Their website is super helpful and guides you through what to spray and what not to spray. They also provide you some good info on the air cap and needle sizes to use and the viscosity (that blue cup) that the finish should be. Buy some more of those disposable filters. The pro's won't put anything in the gun without pouring it through one of those. Let me know how you like that PPS system, it sure makes small jobs a breeze. Don't forget about the gun holder on the unit itself, it will keep you from spilling finish all over your shop.


----------



## splintergroup

When ever there is an empty box-o-whine in the trash after a holiday foray, I'll grab the mylar bladder and clean it out, They work well for poly and other finishes. Only down side is you can't really see what is inside.


----------



## corelz125

I know a place where empty boxes of wine are stacked 6' high


----------



## corelz125

This had to be a little black duck..

A duck walks into a bar and says "Do you have duck food here?"
The bartender says "No" and the duck leaves.
The duck comes back the next day and says "Do you have duck food?"
The bartender says "No."
The duck comes back the next day and says "Do you have any duck food?" The bartender says "I already told you 'No' twice! If you come back and ask me again, I'm going to nail your feet to the floor!"
The duck comes back the next day and says "Do you have any nails?"
The bartender says "No."
"Do you have any duck food?"


----------



## 987Ron

Sent a tip into Woodcraft Mag. and low and behold it was published. April/May issue. I am now a published woodworker. Bragging.

Quick project to do for the son. Needs a computer desk for the recliner. No space underneath for one of the U shaped ones. Have a sketch, be pretty basic, only be used till he is rehabbed and back to normal. Like making things that solve a problem.

Later.


----------



## moke

Morning all…some great paint ideas for sure! I am going to try several things….I''ll let you guys know on what I settle on.

For those of you that forgot I bought a Fuji-mini mite 3 system with many accessories from Northwoodsman (NWMan) it is just like new and came in a systainer for the gun and system body….as you will see I went a little further. I bought is to replace my Earlex 5500. The earlex, a one stage, does a great job for poly, but paint has an orange peel. The Fuji is a 3 stage which should give me a flawless finish.

NWMan-I have been doing nothing but playing with the new system since Tuesday afternoon. It is cool…a learning curve to be sure. I took the systainer for the main unit and took it a little further.









the bottom tainer' is the one you gave me, the next one up is the hose and some accessories, then the top one is for the pps system. I have ordered a 1000ml SS cup and extra hoses for the back feed. I am going to use the 1000ml cup for paint on larger projects. For everything else I will use the PPS system. I also ordered a mini systainer that will attach to the others for the needle and seats….. I also have a Rockler tent that is a paint room for the shop…..
I used the Earlex to finish the project I had going in the shop…mostly because I was familiar with it.










When I opened the workshop' up this am this was what the advertisment was…..we are being over taken by an evil genius! They are everywhere!!!


----------



## moke

> Sent a tip into Woodcraft Mag. and low and behold it was published. April/May issue. I am now a published woodworker. Bragging.
> 
> Quick project to do for the son. Needs a computer desk for the recliner. No space underneath for one of the U shaped ones. Have a sketch, be pretty basic, only be used till he is rehabbed and back to normal. Like making things that solve a problem.
> 
> Later.
> 
> - 987Ron


Congrats Ron…isn't there some sort of prize? Another Porsche perhaps? Glad your son had his operation. like I said it is not really all that painful just a long recoup….The more he stays of of it the better off he will be. I had a business to run and at that point, didn't have a lot of good/experienced photographers and so I did what I had to do. I am sure that is took me a lot longer to heal…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

why so many ad's on side panel ? :<((((((


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike, I didn't even think about throwing my tents in with the package. I have a small and a large that I never used. Sorry. Keep it up and we'll have to start a GoFundMe page to help cover your divorce costs.


----------



## 987Ron

Finished and delivered the Sloth Yarn Box. The recipient was the Therapist from day one of my hip recovery. Really helped me do what was needed. A bit of a thankyou. She loves Sloths so that is the image on the box. 
Posted it on projects as well


----------



## 987Ron

self delete


----------



## 987Ron

hose of you not familiar with the old style German Bier Caps, also used on the Grosch Beer. I have a box of many some with the wires still on and some without. If anyone would like a few for drawer pulls or knobs be happy to send to you. No cost. Postage would be minimal.
Pictures show them 1 inch in diameter and 3/4in deep. The red seal is pretty tight and substantial, could be cut off.




























PM me if interested.


----------



## moke

> Mike, I didn t even think about throwing my tents in with the package. I have a small and a large that I never used. Sorry. Keep it up and we ll have to start a GoFundMe page to help cover your divorce costs.
> 
> - northwoodsman


no Kidding! LMAO


----------



## moke

Well done Ron…I'm sure that box will be well used and liked!


----------



## moke

> why so many ad s on side panel ? :<((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


There are always ads there…not really obnoxious


----------



## pottz

> Finished and delivered the Sloth Yarn Box. The recipient was the Therapist from day one of my hip recovery. Really helped me do what was needed. A bit of a thankyou. She loves Sloths so that is the image on the box.
> Posted it on projects as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


very cool ron.


----------



## DevinT

*Ron*, quite excellent!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey I hit the 1300th post on Rick's weather page. Do I get a prize for that?


----------



## pottz

> Hey I hit the 1300th post on Rick s weather page. Do I get a prize for that?
> 
> - BurlyBob


yes you get two weeks worth of bad weather,congrats bob !


----------



## bandit571

Cardio Workout for today..









Disston D8, 28" long, 5-1/2 ppi…thinning down some Ash….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I often use oil based paint and cleaning is a breeze. I have had a half full five gallon bucket of paint thinner for forty years. After sitting for a few days it is clear as water with all the solids sitting on the bottom. I take this and pour 1/2 gallon in my dirty paint pail and another 1/2 gallon in a clean bucket. I get the the brush and 1st bucket mostly clean in the 1st bucket. Then I move to the five gallon bucket which still has clean thinner for a second dunking. then on to the last bucket for a final cleaning. I may or may not finish with a rinse of clean thinner from the can. I pour the dirty bucket back in the five gallon, clean bucket back into the dirty before going back into the five gallon as a rinse. All done and maybe used 1/2 cup of new thinner.
> 
> For oil based products left in a can with a gap on top from used product being gone, this is what works for me. Before capping the can I pour a 1/4" layer of thinner on the top of what s left don t stir or shake. My theory is this forms a protective barrier to discourage skin formation.
> 
> - controlfreak


Thanks for that *detailed solution*,









*for this puzzle*.


> When ever there is an empty box-o-whine in the trash after a holiday foray, I ll grab the mylar bladder and clean it out, They work well for poly and other finishes. Only down side is you can t really see what is inside.
> 
> - splintergroup


It'd cost me a fortune to fill my empties with paint.



> Hey I hit the 1300th post on Rick s weather page. Do I get a prize for that?
> 
> - BurlyBob


Yep… a "small" booby prize,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey I hit the 1300th post on Rick s weather page. Do I get a prize for that?
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> yes you get two weeks worth of bad weather,congrats bob !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## moke

wow busy day…..slow night!


----------



## moke

Bandit, do you flatten the cut side with a plane then?


----------



## pottz

> wow busy day…..slow night!
> 
> - moke


well cmon captain bring out the cheerleaders !


----------



## pottz




----------



## moke

Since I am now in the HVLP bidness….what do you folks all do for finishing? ***************? Brush? what finishes do u use?


----------



## pottz

im about 90% wipe on with oil based finishes.easy to use and no worry about dust problems.plus oil finishes are easy to repair and refinish when needed.cant stand poly high gloss finishes. i was using the maloof formula but ive really fallin in love with the GF products lately.


----------



## bandit571

Yep..


----------



## moke

Eight or nine years ago, I changed out all my doors in my house to rasied panel and stained and finished them myself. 10 coats if *************** satiin. Took me most of a summer. A few months later I bought an Earlex 5500. I spray waterborne poly in satin mostly. It is harder than oil finish. If I want the look of the warmer oil finish, I add 2 ml of warm tint.

Two summers ago, I repainted all our outdoor furniture, which is considerable amount, with outdoor latex. The earlex did a pretty good job, I would do it again. I do have to redo a couple pieces for various reasons, but all in all it was a good experience.

So Pottzy, nothing wrong with ***************, I still like it and some small things I still use it.


----------



## pottz

damn your right mike pretty damn slow for a saturday night.i guess everyone is out partying huh ? hell this "is" my party lmao!


----------



## pottz

now my finish preference is toward furniture mainly.you gotta match the finish to the project and what will work best of course.


----------



## moke

Pottzy -fighting a loosing battle here…..going to bed….thanks for trying to help!


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got an Earlex5500 as well and us it for WB poly. I prefer foam brushes for oil based poly. I prefer Watco Danish oil for just about anything I'm going to stain. I will use Varathane stains from time to time.


----------



## corelz125

I like touse w/o poly for most projects. Goes on smooth and have good control over it. It might take a lot more coats to build up but I get a better finish with it. Even stains I rather use a rag to wipe it on.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn guys

Wife's Bro/sis and our sis-in-law are here.

I got to see my sis,bro and mom yesterday at Uncle Wah's funeral. It was standing room only. I think he would have been amazed.

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

Morning is bright and sunny only 71 later, but a nice day. Shop time later. More coffee now.

First day of Spring.


----------



## BurlyBob

Anybody got experience with the Festool domino cutter? I'm trying to decide if I should drop the cash and get one for this bench project. My quandary is the cost versus how much use I'll get out of it.


----------



## controlfreak

> Anybody got experience with the Festool domino cutter? I m trying to decide if I should drop the cash and get one for this bench project. My quandary is the cost versus how much use I ll get out of it.
> 
> - BurlyBob


As I go more hand tool I have no trouble hand cutting mortise & tenon for a project. If I were more production oriented I would buy one. That said you could buy one and sell it to where you were just renting it for the duration of the project if it isn't a keeper for you.


----------



## pottz

ive had one for several years bob and love it.my time in the shop is very limited so anything that makes something easier im on it.i bought mine used in ebay but still only saved about 100 bucks,and thats if you can find one used,they sell fast.if you plan on doing a lot of furniture in the future id say go for it,if not you can find much cheaper ways.im sure the duck will come on and tell you your a fool if you dont though-lol.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Anybody got experience with the Festool domino cutter? I m trying to decide if I should drop the cash and get one for this bench project. My quandary is the cost versus how much use I ll get out of it.
> 
> - BurlyBob


OMG. Just had coffee come out my nose when I read this. You would likely want the XL for the bench project. You would fall in love with it for this one project, it would likely sit on the shelf and collect dust unless you started building other large things like farmhouse tables or solid doors.


----------



## splintergroup

I also have the smaller Domino, use it some but haven't really been making many items lately that use it (will change however)

For your bench top, you can use a slot cutter bit in a router or as you mentioned just dowels. For the other bench joinery, the domino is fast and easy, but you'll probably want more substantial M/T connections.

Not trying to dissuade any cash outlay, but in my mind the Domino is a production tool so if you can spare the time you don't really "need" a Domino. Kind of like having a jointer versus various hand planes or a TS jig.


----------



## northwoodsman

BurlyBob - I have a DF 500 and there are times that I would like the larger DF 700, but I cannot justify having both. However this is what I would consider instead of adding the bigger DF 700.

Morty

Get the above jig, which is overpriced to begin with but a fraction of the Festool Domino DF 700, buy some precut tenon stock, and the corresponding bit (which you likely already have). See, you already saved almost $1200 so it already paid for itself. That would make the Morty free, right?


----------



## corelz125

Not gonna go with the idea of a router and a jig? Plunge base with a spiral upcut bit might be a little longer but kind of the same idea.


----------



## corelz125

Unless you got money to burn On the high end tools like Pottz and the duck. Then go for the domino


----------



## Peteybadboy

BBob I have the domino xl. If I was to make a bench I would use tendons for leg joints. (one of my dawgs bought me a large shoulder plane for when I make a bench like you are doing) The glue up of the top, I might use dominos to align the two halves. I would use a domino and have to make a dining table.


----------



## pottz

sometimes i wish i had the 700 but just not enough large projects to justify.if i do need larger i can use the multi router ;-))


----------



## northwoodsman

Okay this is my final solution (for now) to the Domino DF 700 conundrum. BurlyBob, Pottz, and I would all like to have one but agree that it would get limited use by each of us. Moke seems to have the most forgiving spouse when it comes to new tool purchases lately. Moke buys one, has it shipped to his house when his wife is at work, when the rest of us need it moke can just ship it to us. If our spouses say anything we just say we borrowed it from moke.


----------



## moke

> Okay this is my final solution (for now) to the Domino DF 700 conundrum. BurlyBob, Pottz, and I would all like to have one but agree that it would get limited use by each of us. Moke seems to have the most forgiving spouse when it comes to new tool purchases lately. Moke buys one, has it shipped to his house when his wife is at work, when the rest of us need it moke can just ship it to us. If our spouses say anything we just say we borrowed it from moke.
> 
> - northwoodsman


NWman--that made me laugh…she is forgiving right up until I call someone in her family a #%&^head. Then the fangs come out and so does the cup I used to wear when I was a catcher.

We just came back from a pilgrimage to Costco and Woodcraft. Costco was 600 and woodcraft 200….We have a problem, and not the least of which is we only have 2000 sq ft of living area. I do have a large garage and shop with attics but after 30 years of marriage those are starting to fill up too…..
Well just stepped in to check to workshop to see if anyone is awake yet from a night of Obvious partying where me and the Pottzer were the only ones here….now I am going out to get the party cove ready for a new year from the winter…..which is something half of you &*^%^& don't have to do. Will check in later after pizza and beer with the neighbors.

If I haven't mentioned it lately, I am having an awesome time on this thread….I have so many good friends now…
Thank you guys/gals for being around!


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, you've got an awesome garage with an attic too. So how much stuff are you storing for the offspring? Here's another I have. I've got so much stuff from my Mom's house fire, 2 dozen white trash bags with yarn and fabric,another dozen suitcases with fabric. I've got so much stuff from other people I can't get to my decoys or my supplies without a lot of twisting, turning and griping. At least I've got room for my boat in my garage over the winter!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ive had one for several years bob and love it.my time in the shop is very limited so anything that makes something easier im on it.i bought mine used in ebay but still only saved about 100 bucks,and thats if you can find one used,they sell fast.if you plan on doing a lot of furniture in the future id say go for it,if not you can find much cheaper ways.im sure the duck will come on and tell you your a fool if you dont though-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*You're a fool if you dont though!*


----------



## moke

BBob- Well we never had any kids…so I have no excuse…. do have a crazy BIL that won the lottery and collects crap….I have some of his stuff. A segway, a 220v french frier, some nozzles off a firetruck and some other ridiculous stuff. 
But that's it….I have to own that the rest of it is my crap. I failed to mention a 12×24 shed full too…that is almost all outdoor stuff…lawn tractor and 6 implements….oh and a barber chair that I had in my ill gotten youth. You were a young cop at one time….didn't you ever have choir practice? I bought this house when I was 24…choir practice was here a lot!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> OMG. Just had coffee come out my nose when I read this. You would likely want the XL for the bench project. You would fall in love with it for this one project, it would likely sit on the shelf and collect dust unless you started building other large things like farmhouse tables or solid doors.
> 
> - northwoodsman


The *XL* would be better suited for such a large project, however, you can use the *500* on large projects but not the *XL* on small projects…
You can double/quadruple up mortises to make up for the "lack" of size… 
You may think of this as a 1 off purchase, however, unless you retire from woodworking, you will find extensive uses for it… just extend your imagination. With it's versatility and ease of use it can be used on all but the smallest bit of lumber.
Most of it's limitation is governed by owners being too tight arsed to buy the full range of cutters and dominos (for the *500*)... incredible how those 4mm dominos can reinforce small glue surfaces…

Before dismissing, look into their *breakdown hardware* and let your imagination run… it was their release that made me a convert as I thought I had most joining techniques covered with existing jigs/tools.


----------



## 987Ron

Where did the name Domino come from for the Festool tenon cutter? Seems like an odd name for it.

Check tomorrow off to the sack. Tired old man.

/


----------



## corelz125

You can add me to that list of too much stuff stored all over the place.


----------



## moke

just a thought we could open up the party cove and fire up the segway for the Duck….Mango daiquiris for everybody and the duck can serve them on the segway…..

So Duckie, pack your face sheild, but attach it to a helmet, and wear the pink beatle boots and house coat for effect…....The segway can be a temperamental beast so make sure your heatlh insurance is international….


----------



## corelz125

Count me out if the duck has on his pink boots house dress and scuba helmet on


----------



## moke

Corelz where is ur sense of adventure…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, For a single project how about the Roy Underhill technique?
https://www.lie-nielsen.com/nodes/4174/mortise-chisels


----------



## moke

hey Pottzy- got those cans of bloxygen today….you sure they put anything in those. A piece of paper weighs more than those cans!


----------



## RichT

> hey Pottzy- got those cans of bloxygen today….you sure they put anything in those. A piece of paper weighs more than those cans!
> 
> - moke


They're full for sure. The thing is as you use it up, it's hard to tell what's left, since it feels like nothing to start with.

Here's a tip. Do a quick spray against your tongue. You'll be able to feel if there is still gas coming out.


----------



## moke

Thanks Rich…..just spray one squirt in a can before closing it up?


----------



## pottz

> OMG. Just had coffee come out my nose when I read this. You would likely want the XL for the bench project. You would fall in love with it for this one project, it would likely sit on the shelf and collect dust unless you started building other large things like farmhouse tables or solid doors.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> The *XL* would be better suited for such a large project, however, you can use the *500* on large projects but not the *XL* on small projects…
> You can double/quadruple up mortises to make up for the "lack" of size…
> You may think of this as a 1 off purchase, however, unless you retire from woodworking, you will find extensive uses for it… just extend your imagination. With it s versatility and ease of use it can be used on all but the smallest bit of lumber.
> Most of it s limitation is governed by owners being too tight arsed to buy the full range of cutters and dominos (for the *500*)... incredible how those 4mm dominos can reinforce small glue surfaces…
> 
> Before dismissing, look into their *breakdown hardware* and let your imagination run… it was their release that made me a convert as I thought I had most joining techniques covered with existing jigs/tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


true my duckling.ive done gates with my 500 no problem,instead of one domino use two.


----------



## RichT

> Thanks Rich…..just spray one squirt in a can before closing it up?
> 
> - moke


Yep. It's heavier than air, so you don't need to fill the entire space, just enough to form a layer over the surface of the finish. For a quart can, a couple of seconds is usually enough.


----------



## pottz

> just a thought we could open up the party cove and fire up the segway for the Duck….Mango daiquiris for everybody and the duck can serve them on the segway…..
> 
> So Duckie, pack your face sheild, but attach it to a helmet, and wear the pink beatle boots and house coat for effect…....The segway can be a temperamental beast so make sure your heatlh insurance is international….
> 
> - moke


damn count me in on that party.gonna be legendary !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Corelz where is ur sense of adventure…...
> 
> - moke


forget him mike,he's not to the mokes workshop standards ?


----------



## pottz

> hey Pottzy- got those cans of bloxygen today….you sure they put anything in those. A piece of paper weighs more than those cans!
> 
> - moke


lol-yeah i thought the same thing when i got one !


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Rich…..just spray one squirt in a can before closing it up?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Yep. It s heavier than air, so you don t need to fill the entire space, just enough to form a layer over the surface of the finish. For a quart can, a couple of seconds is usually enough.
> 
> - Rich


yep, on a gallon can i do about 5 seconds.


----------



## DevinT

Wonder if this trick works with more than propane tanks (any gas that is liquid under pressure?)


----------



## RichT

> Wonder if this trick works with more than propane tanks (any gas that is liquid under pressure?)
> 
> - DevinT


Thing is, Bloxygen isn't liquid. There's no thermal mass to feel a temperature difference.. When you shake the can, you feel nothing.


----------



## pottz

> Wonder if this trick works with more than propane tanks (any gas that is liquid under pressure?)
> 
> - DevinT


id just have a spare tank on hand.or better yet i ran a gas line to my bbq,never run out !


----------



## corelz125

If you had a bottle of argon gas you could just use that also?


----------



## pottz

> Wonder if this trick works with more than propane tanks (any gas that is liquid under pressure?)
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Thing is, Bloxygen isn t liquid. There s no thermal mass to feel a temperature difference.. When you shake the can, you feel nothing.
> 
> - Rich


yeah you'll never know when it's gonna run out until it dies !


----------



## corelz125

You can feel the difference in your propane tank when it's just about empty


----------



## pottz

> You can feel the difference in your propane tank when it s just about empty
> 
> - corelz125


just always have a backup tank,or love eating raw ribs or steak ?


----------



## corelz125

If the duck wears pants count me in. Just the house dress on a segway if he goes backside over tea kettle i don't wanna see what's under that house dress.


----------



## corelz125

> You can feel the difference in your propane tank when it s just about empty
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> just always have a backup tank,or love eating raw ribs or steak ?
> 
> - pottz


I have 3 tanks. Back up for the back up


----------



## pottz

> If the duck wears pants count me in. Just the house dress on a segway if he goes backside over tea kettle i don t wanna see what s under that house dress.
> 
> - corelz125


you know there is no guarantees with the duck.it's an adventure into the unknown bud.just go for it.


----------



## moke

> If the duck wears pants count me in. Just the house dress on a segway if he goes backside over tea kettle i don t wanna see what s under that house dress.
> 
> - corelz125


OMG I can't get that picture out of my head….


----------



## moke

> If the duck wears pants count me in. Just the house dress on a segway if he goes backside over tea kettle i don t wanna see what s under that house dress.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> you know there is no guarantees with the duck.it s an adventure into the unknown bud.just go for it.
> 
> - pottz


I feel the same way!!


----------



## moke

> You can feel the difference in your propane tank when it s just about empty
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> just always have a backup tank,or love eating raw ribs or steak ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have 3 tanks. Back up for the back up
> 
> - corelz125


Me too



> Thanks Rich…..just spray one squirt in a can before closing it up?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Yep. It s heavier than air, so you don t need to fill the entire space, just enough to form a layer over the surface of the finish. For a quart can, a couple of seconds is usually enough.
> 
> - Rich


Thanks Rich!


----------



## moke

I'm tapping guys…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Any shop members here?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Any shop members here?
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yep,


----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck you can get a Senaca adapter for the XL that will let you use the smaller 500 bits so the XL can do the 500 jobs.


----------



## controlfreak

> Wonder if this trick works with more than propane tanks (any gas that is liquid under pressure?)
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> id just have a spare tank on hand.or better yet i ran a gas line to my bbq,never run out !
> 
> - pottz


This would never work for me. With a tank it will eventually turn off when I leave it on to burn off the grease. My son left his on "clean" for three weeks. I had two back ups but now down to one since my patio heater got stolen.


----------



## pottz

> Duck you can get a Senaca adapter for the XL that will let you use the smaller 500 bits so the XL can do the 500 jobs.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


you can but the 700 is so big it would be awkward for doing small pieces.


----------



## RichT

> Duck you can get a Senaca adapter for the XL that will let you use the smaller 500 bits so the XL can do the 500 jobs.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> you can but the 700 is so big it would be awkward for doing small pieces.
> 
> - pottz


+1. I've used both, and the idea of trying to do jobs suited for the 500 using the 700 is a non-starter.

Here's all you need to know about the Domino joinery system:

https://www.festoolusa.com/-/media/tts/fcp/festool-usa/downloads/finalbook.pdf

Even if you've used one for years, you'll probably learn something from it.


----------



## splintergroup

> If you had a bottle of argon gas you could just use that also?
> 
> - corelz125


I use the CO2 from my mig, seems to work well since CO2 is heavier than air. You'll have to look up on the density of Argon.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up and errands run. Time to sit, coffee, and contemplate shop time. Try to get the energy to move.


----------



## moke

Morning everybody…back from the gym…it's going to be 73 today….WOO HOO!!!!!
Time to get the garden tractor.

Corelz I guess I don't have three back up tanks….just one, I have two grills with tanks though, then the back up.

Topa I love that photo! while I am all gray, I do have most of my hair. Now the Duck has more than he had in his youth!!!!

Hey guys…everyone is from all across this country and even other countries….do they have* Green Mountain Pellet* grills where you are? I have one, along a griddle, traditional larger gas grill, and a large charcoal. But some one was saying yesterday, they thought they were regional to the Midwest….I don't think so…for one they thing they are manufactured in AZ. Pottzy….any on the left coast?


----------



## 987Ron

Do not have a pellet stove or grill but have seen the pellets for sale here in S. Ga. Think it is not popular as seen very little of the pellets and no grills. 
We had natural gas in OKla for house. Wife liked her gas stove better than the present electric. Claims it is easier to control the heat. We had the grill outside hooked up to the house line. I do know they had shut off valves with timers. Never used one, have no idea how they worked. Be the thing was to keep the "clean cycle" from going for 3 weeks. 
Some of the rural areas here have houses with a large propane tank for the house, and people tying in their grills and having it drain the big tank when the outside grill was accidently left on. Costly to refill.


----------



## northwoodsman

Moke, see mostly Traeger Pellet Grills and Smokers down here in Texas, no Green Mountain. I'm a traditionalist, I use logs, mostly oak or pecan. EDIT: I do have a LEM® electric smoker that uses pellets or chips that I use for curing snack sticks because I have to be very precise on the temperature and keep it right at 105°F for the first 60 minutes then raise the temp 10° every 30 minutes so I don't melt the fat out or wrinkle the casing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, Everyone sells Green Mountain here.


----------



## moke

Before I had the green Mountain, I had two large gas grills, both 36" cook tops. The older one had three burners and the newer one has 6. The older one, I have retrofitted with a Plancha. A plancha is a griddle that is ceramic coated, easily removed by handles built in. I got it on ebay….I love it….nothing better than fried potatoes from it. THe other grill I just used the edges and left the center section off, and I seared the foods over the burners and then cooked where they were off by convection to finish. The food is always juicy that way. I have a charcoal grill that I got as a gift that has a 48" cook top. It works well, but I never use it. I got the Green Mountain as a retirement gift from my friends. It is also a 36' cook top, and cooks totally by convection. I was concerned that with searing the meat first, it would not be as juicy, but my concerns were not correct. The pellets are reasonable and are actually more economical than propane tanks. I am not a huge smoke fan, but this is good. I have a pizza oven for the GM, and the pizza is very good also.

People buy me grills and outdoor cooking stuff, then invite themselves over….

Ron, when we bought this house they came with a natural gas grill, I thought I would not miss it, but buying propane is not cheap these days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *People buy me grills and outdoor cooking stuff, then invite themselves over….*
> 
> Ron, when we bought this house they came with a natural gas grill, I thought I would not miss it, but buying propane is not cheap these days.
> 
> - moke


At least they contribute something and aren't freeloaders )

Hopefully, the perpetrator will not be able to afford to fill the 1,000 propane tank next to the concrete wall standing like a giant domino wating for the magnitude 9+ earthquake!


----------



## corelz125

Oh boy the mention of propane got Bob all worked up again. A sensitive subject for him.


----------



## pottz

> Morning everybody…back from the gym…it s going to be 73 today….WOO HOO!!!!!
> Time to get the garden tractor.
> 
> Corelz I guess I don t have three back up tanks….just one, I have two grills with tanks though, then the back up.
> 
> Topa I love that photo! while I am all gray, I do have most of my hair. Now the Duck has more than he had in his youth!!!!
> 
> Hey guys…everyone is from all across this country and even other countries….do they have* Green Mountain Pellet* grills where you are? I have one, along a griddle, traditional larger gas grill, and a large charcoal. But some one was saying yesterday, they thought they were regional to the Midwest….I don t think so…for one they thing they are manufactured in AZ. Pottzy….any on the left coast?
> 
> - moke


yeah we can get em,amazon,walmart and others sell em.


----------



## pottz




----------



## bandit571

Once upon a time…a boy was born…all that arrived was just his head. Somehow, he survived until his 21st Birthday..

Proud Papa took his son down to the local Pub….and had a celebration….His son was served a glass of whiskey…....
POOF! a body appeared! 
And another shot…Poof! an arm appeared…they kept going..until a fine strapping young man was standing at the bar!

Someone suggested "one for the road!" POOF! Boy had disappeared…..

barkeep simply sighed….."Guess he should have stopped while he was ahead.."


----------



## Peteybadboy

No pellet burning anything in s/w fla.

We do have a lot of mini split a/c units, however. Just had one put in my shop.

Got the first load of wood in my inreach rack. Sways a little when you put a sheet of plywood on it. As it weighs more it gets steadier.


----------



## EricFai

Good one Bandit.

Mike, potatoes on the grill, good eats. I cut up the potatoes with onions and green pepper, season to taste and wrap them tight in foil with lots of butter. Throw it on the grill flipping about every 5 minutes, until done, about 30 minutes. Time with the meat. I also use a cast iron fry pan to heat up the baked beans.


----------



## northwoodsman

It's going to be a long night here in the Dallas area. Already several tornadoes have touched down in the past two hours. Three schools were hit just as they were about to let out for the afternoon just NW of here in Jacksboro and Bowie, no injuries reported so far. Search and rescue is under way in some residential areas. A few more rounds coming through in the next few hours. It's sunny out now. Spring time in TX!


----------



## corelz125

TX has been taking some vicious beatings from the weather these past few years. Hurricanes, tornadoes, ice storms.


----------



## 987Ron

N.WM Hunker down as we say in GA. Keep safe.


----------



## northwoodsman

Thanks Ron. I'm in a direct line for the next one about 45 minutes out. The Fort Worth Weather Service just took cover and went into a bunker and handed off everything to the Oklahoma City Center to take over. You know it's bad when that happens.


----------



## 987Ron

Born and raised in Okla. School at OU, Okla City for a few years after that, so am a bit familiar with what you are going through. Saw the aftermath of a Tornado or two but never was in one thank goodness.

The waiting it out can be hard. Again, be safe.


----------



## RichT

That's one nice thing about southern AZ. We have no real natural disasters to threaten us. Maybe if you were dumb enough to live in a floodplain, but that's about it.

The worst that might happen is that the big one hits the CA coast, and everyone flees here. I don't want to be Californicated.


----------



## moke

Tornadoes are a fact of life in Iowa. Then we had that Derecho in Aug of 20…things still not back to normal….I had never even heard of a Derecho until we had one. For those that don't know its 100 to 120 mph straight line winds….I faired pretty well the City as a whole not so much….
Most old farms and Mobile home parks have "storm Cellars" still…..When I had the studio, School districts around the were building "Safe Spaces"....mostly they were auditoriums that could hold the whole school and were built to handle 150 MPH winds….who know if they work…


----------



## moke

> Good one Bandit.
> 
> Mike, potatoes on the grill, good eats. I cut up the potatoes with onions and green pepper, season to taste and wrap them tight in foil with lots of butter. Throw it on the grill flipping about every 5 minutes, until done, about 30 minutes. Time with the meat. I also use a cast iron fry pan to heat up the baked beans.
> 
> - Eric


That is what we do too! My FIL is allergic to green peppers so I always tell him it had green pepper in it.
I dump the onions and pepper in about half way through the potatoes being done, steam them under a lid….otherwise they turn black. just not in foil…open on the planca….I flip them constantly. Sunday night we had some huge Chix breasts. I usually inject them and brush on Italian dressing quite a few times. We were out of italian so I used the wifes "olive Garden" dressing we buy at Sams. It was even better…new standard.


----------



## corelz125

Past 10 years there have been more tornadoes around here. They were hardly any before that. I think the biggest we had was an f 3.


----------



## northwoodsman

Hopefully we dodged a bullet. I watched the major rotation that they were tracking go right over the top of my house about 20 minutes ago. I live at the intersection of two streets and that intersection was used as marker for the direct path. As the sirens were blaring all around me I was standing in my driveway watching clouds spinning 360° overhead but they didn't have enough power to form a tight funnel. It did give me goosebumps however. Now it's raining so hard I can't see across the street.


----------



## 987Ron

Did you happen to have a camera? Scary event. Good you and all are safe.


----------



## pottz

and people say were crazy for living in socal.hey one big shaker every 20-30 years.ill take that over the weather you guys get any day ! although tomorrows gonna be hell,there saying mid eighties and sunny skies,damn it !!!! yeah it costs more in cali but you get what you pay for ;-))


----------



## moke

Glad you made it through NWman…..

Pottzy…what happens when Cal falls into the ocean?


----------



## BurlyBob

I sort of agree with Pottz, I' stay here and endure the cold winters. Never lived thru a tornado, Hurricane or earthquake. I inherited a 2 acre plot in a small town in SW Iowa. I have no desire to move there. Gets to hot and muggy for me. My brother is taking the Florida acreage. I don't like that heat, bugs and rain.


----------



## EricFai

Those tornadoes can be very fearce and scary. Stay safe. But I get it, storms are neat to watch. I'll sit out on the covered porch and watch them.

We had a F3 come through here almost 2 years ago, did some major damage to the small town, displacing folks and one death at a plant which was demolished, ripped the roof right off. It took over a year to rebuild places. I still see some homes that have a tarp on the roof, folks don't always have insurance.


----------



## corelz125

> Glad you made it through NWman…..
> 
> Pottzy…what happens when Cal falls into the ocean?
> 
> - moke


He's gonna pack up the festools and bridge city tools and head east


----------



## corelz125

Around here not having insurance is few and far between. Other states it seems more common. It seems like a good idea when everything is going good but when things go bad it helps, even though it seems most of the time you have to fight with them to get money out of them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hopefully we dodged a bullet. I watched the major rotation that they were tracking go right over the top of my house about 20 minutes ago. I live at the intersection of two streets and that intersection was used as marker for the direct path. As the sirens were blaring all around me I was standing in my driveway watching clouds spinning 360° overhead but they didn t have enough power to form a tight funnel. It did give me goosebumps however. Now it s raining so hard I can t see across the street.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Must have been your luckiest day ever! Glad you were safe.

My grandma lived in Iowa all he life except for one year in Idaho. She said she never saw a tornado. Grandpa did a lot of tornado repair work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Around here not having insurance is few and far between. Other states it seems more common. It seems like a good idea when everything is going good but when things go bad it helps, even though it seems most of the time you have to fight with them to get money out of them.
> 
> - corelz125


After the CA earthquake at the World Series when the Bay Bridge collapsed, a lady at the insurance commissioner's office tattled on him. All the big 3 insurancers paid about 50% to homeowners. There was a federal investigation but it found no wrongdoing. The commissioner packed up his election "contributions" and moved to Hawaii taking the money wth him.


----------



## moke

> Glad you made it through NWman…..
> 
> Pottzy…what happens when Cal falls into the ocean?
> 
> - moke
> 
> He s gonna pack up the festools and bridge city tools and head east
> 
> - corelz125


My friends are always welcome in my home and shop--there might be a minor toll…to enter the shop…lol


----------



## moke

When I was on patrol, they would send us to look for tornado's. Our little town was the most Northern suburb, so I was mostly sent to watch North and West….that is the direction most storms come from around here. Like Eric, I like storms and like watching them. But at night it is kind of scary….you can not see them until the last minute. A tornado can travel 60 to 70 mph….they can be difficult to out of their way. I have seen many of tornadoes and "whirlwinds" the precursor to a tornado. They are incredibly dangerous and do weird things at the same time. One took a roof right off a house like a cookie jar and deposited in a field, unbroken, about 50 yards from the house. Another took a fully loaded semi, and turned it 180 degrees and left it still traveling on the same road. I have seen many and even watched them form, and once I saw "sisters". It is very rare two tornadoes side by side. Generally they blend into one and destroy each other, as these did. As bad as it sounds, sitting in the car watching for tornadoes, the people with real guts are the fireman that sit in a 10 ton truck doing the same. Their chance of out running a tornado are nil. Fireman are also volunteers…...


----------



## Peteybadboy

Heard about the tornadoes, my sis in law is here from Dallas area. Glad her area Carolton and Eric's is reported as safe.

Others are not so lucky.

I have the day to work on my shop. Got to get some lumber, put up shelves, and maybe build a new wood storage cart. The old one is too big. (early project posting on LJ) Sideways pick (I did not know better)

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## 987Ron

Seem the Tornado damage was north of the Red River, in Okla. Kingston, no deaths but property damage.

Morning all. Up early, still dark out. Later warms up to 77-78 and clear. Be a nice day.

later


----------



## EricFai

Low 70's here, need to mow the lawn today before the rain tomorrow. First time this season.


----------



## pottz

our son who lives in cedar park near austin sent some video of the huge lightning storm last night.small tornados touched dow all around him but none where he was.

as for when cali breaks off the map i got a life raft ?


----------



## 987Ron

> as for when cali breaks off the map i got a life raft ?
> 
> - pottz


Great White Sharks eats rafts and all.


----------



## corelz125

A husband and wife were grocery shopping when the husband picked up a case of Budweiser and placed it in the cart.

"What do you think you're doing?" asked the wife.

"It's on sale. Only $10 for a case," he replies.

"We can't afford it. Put it back," demands the wife.

They continue shopping and a few minutes later the wife puts a $20 jar of face cream into the cart.

"What do you think you're doing?" asks the husband.

"It's my face cream. It makes me look beautiful," replies the wife.

"So does the Budweiser and it's half the price," retorts the husband.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=all+the+girls+look+prettier+at+closing+time&docid=608027087155183511&mid=F2C5E2E9A4C65AEBDFF2F2C5E2E9A4C65AEBDFF2&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## moke

> as for when cali breaks off the map i got a life raft ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Great White Sharks eats rafts and all.
> 
> - 987Ron


Never trust a boat!


----------



## moke

> A husband and wife were grocery shopping when the husband picked up a case of Budweiser and placed it in the cart.
> 
> "What do you think you're doing?" asked the wife.
> 
> "It's on sale. Only $10 for a case," he replies.
> 
> "We can't afford it. Put it back," demands the wife.
> 
> They continue shopping and a few minutes later the wife puts a $20 jar of face cream into the cart.
> 
> "What do you think you're doing?" asks the husband.
> 
> "It's my face cream. It makes me look beautiful," replies the wife.
> 
> "So does the Budweiser and it's half the price," retorts the husband.
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO!!!


----------



## moke

As I was walking up to the shop today…..I saw this…

HE IS HERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> as for when cali breaks off the map i got a life raft ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Great White Sharks eats rafts and all.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Never trust a boat!
> 
> - moke


Or a small island )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A husband and wife were grocery shopping when the husband picked up a case of Budweiser and placed it in the cart.
> 
> "What do you think you're doing?" asked the wife.
> 
> "It's on sale. Only $10 for a case," he replies.
> 
> "We can't afford it. Put it back," demands the wife.
> 
> They continue shopping and a few minutes later the wife puts a $20 jar of face cream into the cart.
> 
> "What do you think you're doing?" asks the husband.
> 
> "It's my face cream. It makes me look beautiful," replies the wife.
> 
> "So does the Budweiser and it's half the price," retorts the husband.
> 
> - corelz125


LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> our son who lives in cedar park near austin sent some video of the huge lightning storm last night.small tornados touched dow all around him but none where he was.
> 
> as for when cali breaks off the map i got a life raft ?
> 
> - pottz


Why did he go to Texas?


----------



## pottz

> as for when cali breaks off the map i got a life raft ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Great White Sharks eats rafts and all.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Never trust a boat!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Or a small island )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


and we wonder why our government is so screwed up.he should be recalled instantly !!!! how can he be that stupid ?


----------



## pottz

> our son who lives in cedar park near austin sent some video of the huge lightning storm last night.small tornados touched dow all around him but none where he was.
> 
> as for when cali breaks off the map i got a life raft ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Why did he go to Texas?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


cheaper. he makes about the same money but no state income tax,cheaper gas,cheaper housing. plus he loves to hunt and fish which is very close to where hi lives. only thing he hates is no good mexican food. he gorged on it for two days when he visited last month-lol.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Heard about the tornadoes, my sis in law is here from Dallas area. Glad her area Carolton and Eric s is reported as safe.
> 
> Others are not so lucky.
> 
> I have the day to work on my shop. Got to get some lumber, put up shelves, and maybe build a new wood storage cart. The old one is too big. (early project posting on LJ) Sideways pick (I did not know better)
> 
> Hope you all have a good day
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey - Carrollton had a confirmed tornado last night. It was an EF0 with winds estimated at least 85 mph, it was the weakest out of the 10 we had in the area. Most of the damage was at an apartment complex.


----------



## moke

NWMan- they showed some damage on the news tonight…..looked kind of bad…of course it can never too bad for the news….

And hey at least you got on the news, Cedar Rapids supposedly lost 100,000 trees and we didn't even make the national news when the Derecho came through.


----------



## bandit571

We have work to do…









5 drawers, still need backs and bottoms installed..









I might just get the hang of doing these…someday…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> as for when cali breaks off the map i got a life raft ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Great White Sharks eats rafts and all.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Never trust a boat!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Or a small island )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> and we wonder why our government is so screwed up.he should be recalled instantly !!!! how can he be that stupid ?
> 
> - pottz


Typical politician. Just a little more obvious than most. How much more stupid can they get than allow a 6-foot concrete wall on top the ground adjacent to a 1,000-gallon propane tank expecting the biggest earthquake ever recorded on modern equipment when the knowledgeable geologists predict everything west of I-5 will be toast. I suppose that stupid mayor we have probably thinks the 1.33 mile cushion makes this area safe. She confessed to being a Boeing financial leader in the last Voter's Pamphlet. That leadership's Myopic Financial Policy motived by greed sacrificed 564 people with the 737 motivated by greed since 2005. In Uganda, it is much more humanitarian. Witchcraft is practiced to enhance businesses. They only sacrifice one, "usually a child to enhance a business.": https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2017/05/01/uganda-human-children-sacrifice/100741148/

Kenneth Murphy, who directs fema's Region X, the division responsible for Oregon, Washington, Idaho, and Alaska, says, "Our operating assumption is that everything west of Interstate 5 will be toast."

https://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/blog/techflash/2015/07/everything-west-of-i-5-will-be-toast-details-from.html#:~:text=Oregon%20State%20University%20paleoseismologist%20Chris,according%20to%20the%20New%20Yorker.

https://www.quora.com/Is-everyone-west-of-i5-going-to-die-in-a-tsunami-earthquake


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> HE IS HERE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - moke


Yep,









someone's gotta keep yo *Yankees* in line… be glad I haven't got a piece of pork… ask *RC*... or *Errol Flynn*!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Got one shelf up in the shop yesterday, put my jigs etc on it. Running out of wall space.

Spent most of the day hanging artwork.

Driveway has been moved and fixed. Retaining (planter) going up in the back of the house. That will bring the pool deck up to code.

Trying to figure out how to get the landscape in, before the raining season. (with no well) means I will have to hand water

NWman thanks for the info on the Tornado.

Bandit nice build.

I'm golfing today


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, nice 77 later today, but rain expected later. Butts on the grill this afternoon. Shop time between all the other requirements of adulthood.

DIL's Corgi is spending the day with us, I call him Sir Barks-a-lot. Still not sure if Corgi's are really dogs. Sure do not measure up to a Lab or Chessie.

later


----------



## northwoodsman

Topamax - I thought that we were keeping this forum non-political??

Petey - Hanging artwork in the workshop? Can't wait for the video tour once you have it completely setup? All you need to do is add a photography studio and a pizza oven and it may even be nicer than moke's. As for the landscape watering issue - invite your neighbors over for some wine, beer, and some charcuterie (send them home with the board when your done). While your wife is entertaining them go slip a big hose into their pool and hook it to a pump and water your landscaping. When they walk out your front door you sneak out your back door and retrieve it before they get home. It will refill itself before it gets light out in the a.m.


----------



## 987Ron

Just hook the hose up to their outside tap. No pump needed, quieter. 
Heard once of a person who ran an electrical cord to his neighbors porch outlet when they were not at home to get "free" electricity. Got caught.


----------



## moke

Ron…You definitely have a devious side! I love it! One of my favorite dogs I ever met was a corgi….he was full of life and happy to see everyone, lots of kisses and yes, lots of yapping..

NWMan….my shop does not have a pizza oven…that is 120 feet away in the party cove next to the marg maker. I do have a microwave in the shop…you know, to dry out bowls….Ah hem….and the photo set up is for ebay stuff….after over 40 years in the business, I have no intentions of ever doing it for anyone else….except all of you guys…but I think I'm pretty safe there…



> HE IS HERE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Yep,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone s gotta keep yo *Yankees* in line… be glad I haven t got a piece of pork… ask *RC*... or *Errol Flynn*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I love it Duckie!! Those Ducks are smirkin on my Goldens! The dogs have an invisible fence, and shock collars on….they stay in there yard religiously…..these ducks have figured that out. They are just outside the fence…..harassing my poor girls…they must be from AUS! Although I have never seen them have any vino yet….


----------



## moke

> - pottz


You still wearing that smoking jacket Pottzy? U rook maaavelous…


----------



## moke

Oh I forgot to mention, on Sunday I went down to the Woodcraft store and bought some more Stoploss bags the funnel and some extra stoppers…..I have also ordered some to, but they have not arrived. I took the remnants of the new poly and put it in a bag, and then then remnants of the gallon can and put it in two bags, and you can not tell the dfference….I really like them bags…can't remember who told me about them…Petey…Ron..who ever…thank you. I also ordered some pint plastic "mini" paint cans, that I am going to use for the small amounts, and hit them with the bloxygen. This site is so incredibly helpful….I am not sure how folks learned about WW without this type of outlet.


----------



## pottz

helpful yes mike but also expensive,people keep giving me ideas and showing me stuff i "think" i need-lol.


----------



## northwoodsman

My neighbor and I built our houses at the same time. When built, all the houses shared common fences in the back yards on the sides. Back in the day my neighbors irrigation company beat the fence company by several weeks. There were all sorts of flags marking utilities and property lines and the irrigation company used the wrong ones and ended up putting 7 of my neighbors sprinkler heads in my yard and once the fence went up nobody noticed. Those neighbors were the nicest people and made the greatest neighbors you would want but they moved here from another country and having a nice lawn was not a priority so they seldom, if ever, watered their lawn. If they did, it was done by hand using a hose. Fast forward about 11 years when they sold their house and moved. The new people were absolute jerks and were very much into having the "yard of the month". They planted a very invasive grass that eventually took over my yard and the lawn on the other side of them. Now they watered all the time and it was constantly spraying directly onto the fence and since the sprinkler heads were only 12" from it was ruining it. They had no idea that they had sprinkler heads in my yard. Do I tell them and have them dig up my yard and flower beds to move them? Do I just cap them off? Do I rotate the sprinkler heads and allow the [email protected] to water my lawn? Hint: It took them over two years to figure it out.


----------



## corelz125

I would of went with option #3


----------



## moke

I had these idiots live next to me for a few years. They were truly hillbillies. He actually planted creeping charlie in his lawn, because it never got very tall, it didn't have to be mowed, and he liked the pretty little flowers. They went on vacation that year, and low and behold it all died after they got back.

The round up was expensive though…


----------



## 987Ron

Knew a man who moved from Tennessee to Jacksonville, Fl. in the winter. New home and lawn was not included. He saw sprigs of grass beginning to grow in the vacant lots near him. He transplanted them for several days, complete yard. Watered and they grew. Had a yard full of sand spurs. Felt sorry for him, but it was funny. This man later reported to me and was a great employee, just did not know his southern grasses.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*NWM* Yeah, that is probably over the line. Primarily safety warnings though. I'll be more than happy to trade neighbors. Yours isn't a threat to the whole neighborhood.


----------



## pottz

> I would of went with option #3
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## pottz

> I had these idiots live next to me for a few years. They were truly hillbillies. He actually planted creeping charlie in his lawn, because it never got very tall, it didn t have to be mowed, and he liked the pretty little flowers. They went on vacation that year, and low and behold it all died after they got back.
> 
> The round up was expensive though…
> 
> - moke


damn your nasty.i like it !!!!

kind of like the red necks next door to me.the wife claims bad back problems and is on disability.the daughter same thing,has three kids and divorced because the husband beat her,they say. the small back house about 20×20 are two lesbiens,both not working and live with two large dogs. they all sit in the back yard smoking cigarettes and weed all day long. yard is a frickin disaster but the wife thinks it's a paradise ! house is rotting into the ground,attic is full of roof rats. but there lovely people-lol.


----------



## splintergroup

Personally I'd just cap them.

I have some sprinklers (actually just drip irrigation lines) running along my pipe fence to water the black berry bushes.

Every year the neighbor hires some doofus to burn his weeds and this guy always lets the fire go a few feet past the fence before he puts out the flames.
Every year I have a pile of melted sprinkler parts and dead berry bushes, I'd just toss all the melted parts over the fence into his yard.

He finally seems to "get it" and has stopped burning his weeds so much.

It's crazy, the guy behind him (and next to my property as well) also burns his yard. He set the sprinkler burners yard on fire and completely torched his travel trailer parked in back. A few years later he also set his own vehicle on fire as well as the neighbors 500 gallon propane tank (didn't explode luckily).

Fortunately (depending on the view point), this second guy had a stroke and ended our torture. My neighbor just up the street (machinist and all around perfect neighbor) bought his lot and turned it into an up and coming pecan orchard. 8^)


----------



## northwoodsman

Topamax - I love the PNW, it's a great place to visit, not sure I could live there. I have a co-worker that lives out on Vashon Island. She's a Chicago transplant but a real fruitcake.

Dang Pottz - it's not easy to get disability, especially these days.

The neighbors on the problem side changed about 4 years ago and the current ones are awesome. The one on the other side turned into a problem. The owners couldn't afford to live there so they rented it out. The police are there 5-6 times a month. I have 4 security cameras up now. I have some pretty interesting footage that the police have requested on occasion when they can't get here with there drone fast enough. About a month ago I counted 9 police cars and 16 officers there at one time. I didn't know we even had that many officers on duty at once.

splintergroup - heck no, I turned them around and he watered my yard for 2 years before he figured it out. He came over and knocked on my door one Saturday afternoon and asked me if I knew that his sprinklers were in my yard. I said "yup". He asked if he could move them and I said "nope". I said it would be less work for him to just run a new line down his side of the fence and that I would unscrew all of his sprinkler heads and put them in a box and leave them in a box on his front porch once he cut the lines so he didn't flood my flower beds when he turned his system back on. I didn't trust him so I capped them all anyways.


----------



## northwoodsman

April Fools Day is coming up. What are some of the BEST jokes that you have ever played on someone? What do you have planned for this year?

Last year I played good one on my boss. He and I worked together at another company for 18 years and have worked together here for 3 years and are best friends. Several years ago at our last job he hated our boss so much that after 17 years he quit without having any plan in place. He just up and quit one day. We both work remotely in different states and our office is in New York City. Last year I took an email that our Director of HR had sent out a few days earlier about something else and manipulated it so that it looked like it came from her but it was really a BCC forward from her. I rewrote it welcoming our old boss aboard as our new VP and that we would both be reporting to him. I sent it to him as he and I were talking on the phone. I purposely misspelled her name, made up a silly title and everything. OMG. All of a sudden I heard a bunch of cussing then the phone went dead. Ten minutes later I get a call from him and he was in his car sitting at the beach, his day was ruined, his life was ruined, and he wasn't sure what he was going to do next. I couldn't hold back and started to laugh so frickin' hard. A couple minutes later his wife called me to congratulate me. He was the master of jokes and nobody had played a joke on him like that in the 33 years they had been together. His son called me next laughing his butt off. He didn't talk to me for a week.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I do have a microwave in the shop…you know, to dry out bowls….Ah hem….
> - moke





> ... Those neighbors were the nicest people and made the greatest neighbors you would want….
> - northwoodsman


That's what I hear from all my neighbours… unfortunately not the immediate ones… they also add *"thank the gods for distance"_*... don't know what they mean.
All my neighbours must be unstable… they all keep selling their houses.


----------



## pottz

> ... I do have a microwave in the shop…you know, to dry out bowls….Ah hem….
> - moke
> 
> ... Those neighbors were the nicest people and made the greatest neighbors you would want….
> - northwoodsman
> 
> That s what I hear from all my neighbours… unfortunately not the immediate ones… they also add *"thank the gods for distance"_*... don t know what they mean.
> All my neighbours must be unstable… they all keep selling their houses.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hard to believe why anyone wouldn't want to live next door to you duckie,i could only imagine the joy id have ? hey one good thing we could go in together and get large cask discounts on vino !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topamax - I love the PNW, it s a great place to visit, not sure I could live there. I have a co-worker that lives out on Vashon Island. She s a Chicago transplant but a real fruitcake.
> 
> - northwoodsman


PNW used to be a nice place to live. Interesting about the Chicago transplant. Vashon Island is a higher class and isolated by the ferry system. Our next-door neighbor opposite side from the perpetrator is the best neighbor we could possibly have. They moved here from Vashon Island 40 years ago because depending on the ferries for everywhere they wanted to go got to be too big of a PIA! )

Yesterday on the Nextdoor App a Chicago transplant said they never had any problems in Chicago but have called the police about thieves 3 times in the year and a half since they moved here. ;((

I just remembered Mike said a week or so ago minor political issues are OK as long as they do not include Biden or Trump


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... I do have a microwave in the shop…you know, to dry out bowls….Ah hem….
> - moke
> 
> ... Those neighbors were the nicest people and made the greatest neighbors you would want….
> - northwoodsman
> 
> That s what I hear from all my neighbours… unfortunately not the immediate ones… they also add *"thank the gods for distance"_*... don t know what they mean.
> All my neighbours must be unstable… they all keep selling their houses.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> hard to believe why anyone wouldn t want to live next door to you duckie,i could only imagine the joy id have ? hey one good thing we could go in together and get large cask discounts on vino !
> 
> - pottz


U R welcome here duckie. I have a perfect place for you. I would love having Systainers and vino rather than bombs and disasters!


----------



## pottz

> ... I do have a microwave in the shop…you know, to dry out bowls….Ah hem….
> - moke
> 
> ... Those neighbors were the nicest people and made the greatest neighbors you would want….
> - northwoodsman
> 
> That s what I hear from all my neighbours… unfortunately not the immediate ones… they also add *"thank the gods for distance"_*... don t know what they mean.
> All my neighbours must be unstable… they all keep selling their houses.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> hard to believe why anyone wouldn t want to live next door to you duckie,i could only imagine the joy id have ? hey one good thing we could go in together and get large cask discounts on vino !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> U R welcome here duckie. I have a perfect place for you. I would love having Systainers and vino rather than bombs and disasters!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


bob cmon man,putting thr duck in a moldy damp basement with no lighting is not cool my friend ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> bob cmon man,putting thr duck in a moldy damp basement with no lighting is not cool my friend ;-))
> 
> - pottz


duck would not be in a moldy damp basement. 3 story house. Lots of choices for the shop  If he needs light I will volunteer to wire all he needs


----------



## northwoodsman

Duckie - when are you playing Wordle next? I have a Nigerian associate who needs about 4 more minutes on your computer while you are playing Wordle to get the remainder of your personal data from it. I told him that I would reach out and ask so he doesn't have to stay up all night waiting. Apparently your time zone is in his sleep zone.


----------



## moke

This is not an April Fools but had a secretarial type woman, heavy set….sweat a lot, that sought to make my life miserable….on purpose. Messed with my budget, tried to get things denied by the City Council by playing politics….
here in Iowa Deer Hunting is a national pastime…they use deer urine to mask the scent of humans. It is odorless until it is slightly heated…..rumor had it, some got spilled on her new office chair seat.

About 3 months later it got replaced….not sure what that was all about.. the case is still open I understand.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I do have a microwave in the shop…you know, to dry out bowls….Ah hem….
> - moke
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Forgot to comment… DOH!

What are you ashamed of? The microwave or that you make bowls?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ....hard to believe why anyone wouldn t want to live next door to you duckie,i could only imagine the joy id have ? hey one good thing we could go in together and get large cask discounts on vino !
> - pottz


Vacancy coming up… going down to the workshop at 2:30am to start up the compressor, generator and dusty… *Deep Purple* at full volume hasn't worked… though repeated *"God save The Queen"* was making inroads… the dogs and possums have left.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our son wanted to have his wedding on April Fools Day but they thought everyone would think it was April Fools and no one would show up. they settled on February 29th )


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Our son wanted to have his wedding on April Fools Day but they thought everyone would think it was April Fools and no one would show up. they settled on February 29th )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My next is planned for Feb 30th.


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, I had a dispatcher not unlike that lady you spoke of. I got tired of her garbage. She would not use the small department restroom. She walk down the hall to large restroom in city hall. Like I said I got tired for nonsense and decided give her something to really complaint about. I went down and sprayed Capstun quite liberally on the toilet seat. An hour or two later she she had to take sick leave for the rest of the night. A very pleasant and peaceful night it was.


----------



## pottz

> bob cmon man,putting thr duck in a moldy damp basement with no lighting is not cool my friend ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> duck would not be in a moldy damp basement. 3 story house. Lots of choices for the shop  If he needs light I will volunteer to wire all he needs
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


bob slow down,he's already packin his bags man.be careful what you wish,or offer !!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I have some sprinklers (actually just drip irrigation lines)...
> - splintergroup


No sprinklers on my property… SWMBO claims I'm a big enough *drip*!


----------



## pottz

> This is not an April Fools but had a secretarial type woman, heavy set….sweat a lot, that sought to make my life miserable….on purpose. Messed with my budget, tried to get things denied by the City Council by playing politics….
> here in Iowa Deer Hunting is a national pastime…they use deer urine to mask the scent of humans. It is odorless until it is slightly heated…..rumor had it, some got spilled on her new office chair seat.
> 
> About 3 months later it got replaced….not sure what that was all about.. the case is still open I understand.
> 
> - moke


oh my god man,can i call you…....dad !

hey we had an office manager here where i work that i would have loved to do that. before she retired i had it with her and ripped her ass one day for some stupid ******************** she did as revenge on me.back fired big time.GM brought her in and set her straight.then i tore into her and sent her crying from my office. gm asked me to go easy from then on.i said that ball is in her court ! thankfully now we have a great office manager that does a great job and makes my life easy.


----------



## pottz

> ... I do have a microwave in the shop…you know, to dry out bowls….Ah hem….
> - moke
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Forgot to comment… DOH!
> 
> What are you ashamed of? The microwave or that you make bowls?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hey easy on bowl turners "DUCKS" !!!!


----------



## pottz

> Moke, I had a dispatcher not unlike that lady you spoke of. I got tired of her garbage. She would not use the small department restroom. She walk down the hall to large restroom in city hall. Like I said I got tired for nonsense and decided give her something to really complaint about. I went down and sprayed Capstun quite liberally on the toilet seat. An hour or two later she she had to take sick leave for the rest of the night. A very pleasant and peaceful night it was.
> 
> - BurlyBob


LMAO !!!


----------



## moke

> Our son wanted to have his wedding on April Fools Day but they thought everyone would think it was April Fools and no one would show up. they settled on February 29th )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I got married once on Hitlers Birthday…...turned out she was related. And hey Bob…she was a dispatcher!


----------



## pottz

> Our son wanted to have his wedding on April Fools Day but they thought everyone would think it was April Fools and no one would show up. they settled on February 29th )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I got married once on Hitlers Birthday…...turned out she was related. And hey Bob…she was a dispatcher!
> 
> - moke


LMAO !!!!!


----------



## moke

> ... I do have a microwave in the shop…you know, to dry out bowls….Ah hem….
> - moke
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Forgot to comment… DOH!
> 
> What are you ashamed of? The microwave or that you make bowls?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That was bowls not bowels…..what's wrong with bowls….and mostly I make pens


----------



## EricFai

Bob, you son is lucky then. Only has to spring on an anniversary gift every 4 years.


----------



## pottz

> ... I do have a microwave in the shop…you know, to dry out bowls….Ah hem….
> - moke
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Forgot to comment… DOH!
> 
> What are you ashamed of? The microwave or that you make bowls?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> That was bowls not bowels…..what s wrong with bowls….and mostly I make pens
> 
> - moke


thats what his wife hits him on the head with everytime he pisses her off.which is quite often !!!!


----------



## corelz125

I get lucky with the anniversary stuff. One year I said to my wife you know what today is? She says yeah its the 11th. I said yea our anniversary.


----------



## EricFai

Usually that's the other way around, I don't think I have ever heard of a woman missing an anniversary.


----------



## pottz

> Usually that s the other way around, I don t think I have ever heard of a woman missing an anniversary.
> 
> - Eric


me either.he's full of [email protected]#t !!! )


----------



## EricFai

Yea, they usually drop hints, and if you miss it your in the dog house. I don't have a dog so I guess it the shop for me.


----------



## pottz

> Yea, they usually drop hints, and if you miss it your in the dog house. I don t have a dog so I guess it the shop for me.
> 
> - Eric


luck dog-lmao!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> bob cmon man,putting thr duck in a moldy damp basement with no lighting is not cool my friend ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> duck would not be in a moldy damp basement. 3 story house. Lots of choices for the shop  If he needs light I will volunteer to wire all he needs
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob slow down,he s already packin his bags man.be careful what you wish,or offer !!!!
> 
> - pottz


A house full of skunks would be better than the perpetrator!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob, you son is lucky then. Only has to spring on an anniversary gift every 4 years.
> 
> - Eric


We are past our 52nd. I doubt if he makes 20


----------



## corelz125

> Usually that s the other way around, I don t think I have ever heard of a woman missing an anniversary.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> me either.he s full of [email protected]#t !!! )
> 
> - pottz


I get in trouble for other things but not the anniversary or valentines day. Except the milestone anniversary then i have to have a plan.


----------



## moke

Our 30th is Saturday…..I suppose I better do better than Hardee's huh!


----------



## corelz125

30 i think so. Go back to vegas


----------



## moke

> 30 i think so. Go back to vegas
> 
> - corelz125


October


----------



## moke

Going to pack it in for tonite…..


----------



## bandit571

Used to work at a Injection Molding company…making small parts ( BEFORE I went to making pop bottles) the shift after mine had one worker…rather infamous…she had a habit of digging through any scrap parts left behind, slipping them in with a "QC Checked parts the last shift (mine) said were good…then going to her foreman with the "bad" parts….

One morning, she tried that on the line I was running….showed the foreman the 4 samples ( 4 cavity mold) with one being a supposed "short shot".....would have worked, too…except when I showed her foreman the cavity numbers on the parts…..Cavity #1, good…cavity #3 , good…however there wasn't a Cavity #4? And…TWO Cavity #2s?

We had a machine issue during the shift, and MY foreman came and fixed that. There was a gaylord beside the machine for all scrap parts (start-ups) and would get shipped out when full (it wasn't yet) so, her Foreman and I walked back to that machine…I looked into the scrap pile..sure enough, there was old Cavity #4 sitting right on top of the pile….

For some strange reason..never heard her trying that stunt again….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One of the Boeing mechanics told me the parts they had were all defective. His supervisor picked through the scrap pile, picked a defective part, handed it to him, told him to install it, and get the airplane out the door! I thought about that yesterday when the crash happened in China.

A guy I worked with sabotaged a job. It was a simple conveyor with a stop/start station at each end. I could not understand how something so simple would not work. We were wiring it in the aluminum plant on a Friday evening. There were three of us and it should not have taken more than 2 or 3 hours. About 10 or 11 PM Dave told me he would fix it for *me* in the morning and not to worry about it. I thought that was odd. It really wasn't my problem. It was Quality Electric's and the plant's problem, not my problem. It was late and we left.

I thought about how to make it do what it was doing instead of trying to figure out what was wrong. Reverse 2 wires at the motor starter and push the opposite Stop or Start button when testing and troubleshooting. I thought his hand was too low or high a few times when I told him to push the buttons at the opposite end of the conveyor. He insisted he had pushed the correct one. Saturday morning after "designing the failure" rather than trying it find it, I went to the plant and told Dave to swap the 2 wires and it would work just fine. He told me again *he would fix it for me and not to worry about it.* I reached into his tool pouch, pull out a screwdriver, swapped the 2 wires, walked past the stop-start station closest to the door, pushed the buttons, it started and stopped, and never looked back. It worked flawlessly without the saboteur being involved. Monday morning the boss was POd at me exposing Dave as a saboteur. The boss was planning on a vacation and leaving him in charge of the shop ) )


----------



## controlfreak

April Fools

Years ago back in the days of DOS computers my geeky son showed me how to change the C prompt. I knew corporate would remote into our office computer and go to the C prompt so I changed it to
WARNING!!! VIRUS DETECTED!!! HIT ANY KEY TO ACCESS!!!
The guy was afraid to touch the keyboard.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Going to a minor league game today. Twins vs. Rays. Then later friends over to the new place for cocktails and dinner out.

I have a few morning hours for chores and shop time.

Controlfreak - we had Lotus 1-2-3 in our office. It had an early text message system. You could change the volume on someone's computer and pick a notifier sound. (Foghorn was the best) put the volume up then go back to my office wait for the person to get to their PC and then start hitting the return button. Making a loud fog horn sound!


----------



## BB1

28th wedding anniversary for my husband and I last Saturday. We installed a new sink in our mudroom. Replaced a prior plastic utility sink so had to do a lot of modifications to get the new sink to fit in the counter. So I guess 28 years is stainless steel. How romantic haha


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up and facing the day, gloomy rainy but the sun is trying to peak through a bit.

Anniv. No. 64 coming soon. As to things not to do, only works if married once, introduce your wife to someone as your first wife.

April Fools jokes….in college one did not have to wait for April 1. Often done in dorm. Raise the seat on the stool, stretch a sheet of saran wrap over the stool, lower the seat, wait and listen. Worked best on day after a big party.

later.


----------



## moke

Morning all….Hey Petey…going to "Miracle park" Got drenched there once in an afternoon rain downpour…..I like spring training. Have yet to ever go to a Yankees game in St Pete, but have been in most of them around there.

Have a dog and a beer for me….no where on earth do they taste as good as in a ball park.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke will do! We will get and early walk on the field and then head up to a box. This is a Childrens Hospital thank you for the money we raised and are raising.

Pottz - it worked! As Marv Albert would say at a NY Rangers game "Kick save and a beauty"










Cut off on my mitre saw about 1/2" on one track and 1/8th on the other. You can see the bend at the right where it must have gotten dropped.

I tuned up the mitre "Fast cap Best fence" and it is perfect.


----------



## corelz125

BB I just scrapped a stainless sinklike that last week. If you were closer could had one for free since it was for a mud room.


----------



## corelz125

An elderly man wants a job, but the foreman won't hire him until he passes a little maths test:

"Here is your first question." The foreman says.

"Without using numbers, represent the number nine?"

"Without numbers?"

The old man says. "That's easy."

And he proceeds to draw three trees.

"What's this?" The boss asks.

"Have you no brain? Tree plus tree plus tree makes nine." Says the old man.

"Fair enough." Says the boss.

"Here's your second question. Use the same rules, but this time the number is 99?"

The man stares into space for a while, then picks up the picture that he has just drawn and makes a smudge on each tree and hands it back.

The boss scratches his head and says.

"How on earth do you get that to represent 99?"

"Each of the trees is dirty now. So, it's a dirty tree plus a dirty tree plus a dirty tree. That makes 99."

"All right, last question. Same rules again, but represent the number 100?"

The old man stares into space again; he then picks up the picture and makes a little mark at the base of each tree and hands it back.

The boss looks at the man's picture.

"You must be nuts if you think that represents a hundred?"

The old man leans forward and points to the marks at the base of each tree and whispers.

"A little dog came along and pooped by each tree. So now you got dirty tree and a turd, plus dirty tree and a turd, plus dirty tree and a turd, which makes 100."


----------



## moke

Good one Corelz….


----------



## moke

I have been having some pain in my elbow when I am lifting. It's the one I broke and they repaired….I went to the surgeon today and he confirmed what my wife has been saying for years….I have a screw loose.


----------



## pottz

> Moke will do! We will get and early walk on the field and then head up to a box. This is a Childrens Hospital thank you for the money we raised and are raising.
> 
> Pottz - it worked! As Marv Albert would say at a NY Rangers game "Kick save and a beauty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut off on my mitre saw about 1/2" on one track and 1/8th on the other. You can see the bend at the right where it must have gotten dropped.
> 
> I tuned up the mitre "Fast cap Best fence" and it is perfect.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


good save with little loss of track.


----------



## BB1

> BB I just scrapped a stainless sinklike that last week. If you were closer could had one for free since it was for a mud room.
> 
> - corelz125


Finding the right size was an issue and I still had to trim the counter opening. There was no clearance for the clips so had to make some slots for the hold down clips. Made a little guide, drilled, and chiseled the slots (did ding my one good chisel so now need to get sharpening down for real).








I took care of that (haha - I'm the carpenter) and then my husband did the plumbing stuff.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> April Fools
> 
> Years ago back in the days of DOS computers my geeky son showed me…
> - controlfreak


Not April fool but…

Reminds me of years ago when our department got a new "revolutionary" *Prime computer*... We have just upgraded from punched cards and I quickly learnt how to use the editor. 
One of my staff compiled a small sample test *COBOL* program and I edited the output and replaced the log with totally disproportionate, syntactically correct, error messages just as a joke… there were more errors reported than lines of code. At the time no one else in our office knew how to use a keyboard/monitor for the new machine… no logons/passwords. This was on a Friday and the following week I was booked in for 4 weeks annual leave to go skiing… I totally forgot about it.
Being the "boss", I got an emergency call back about a week into my holiday .
Apparently the errors had everyone in the supplying companies Australian office stumped to the point they flew a software development engineer out from the *States* to *Australia* to try to debug such an "extensive error/failure" in their operating system/compiler.
I had no choice but to fess up…
Fortunately, I was good at my job, and being a high ranking supervisor (back when we could still remain *techos* through promotions) that prevented me from being sacked… fortunately it was before litigations became popular and we even managed to joke about it 6 months later and after a large airplane ticket bill.


----------



## corelz125

Least you don't have to do it all. I'm the carpenter,electrician,plumber, painter,tile setter, and demo guy. Then get asked what's taking so long. How bad of a ding did you get? Those are the Narex richter chisels?


----------



## BB1

> Least you don t have to do it all. I m the carpenter,electrician,plumber, painter,tile setter, and demo guy. Then get asked what s taking so long. How bad of a ding did you get? Those are the Narex richter chisels?
> 
> - corelz125


Nice to each have our areas "expertise" (using term loosely as we are not experts but can muddle through). We try to help one another, but often it is "better" to let the other person work in solitude 
Chisels are Narex. There were some hidden brad nails - resulting in 3 or 4 dings.


----------



## corelz125

How do you like the chisels? The dings come out with a normal sharpening or have to grind the edge back a bit?


----------



## moke

> Least you don t have to do it all. I m the carpenter,electrician,plumber, painter,tile setter, and demo guy. Then get asked what s taking so long. How bad of a ding did you get? Those are the Narex richter chisels?
> 
> - corelz125


And Chief plane restorer


----------



## moke

> April Fools
> 
> Years ago back in the days of DOS computers my geeky son showed me…
> - controlfreak
> 
> Not April fool but…
> 
> Reminds me of years ago when our department got a new "revolutionary" *Prime computer*... We have just upgraded from punched cards and I quickly learnt how to use the editor.
> One of my staff compiled a small sample test *COBOL* program and I edited the output and replaced the log with totally disproportionate, syntactically correct, error messages just as a joke… there were more errors reported than lines of code. At the time no one else in our office knew how to use a keyboard/monitor for the new machine… no logons/passwords. This was on a Friday and the following week I was booked in for 4 weeks annual leave to go skiing… I totally forgot about it.
> Being the "boss", I got an emergency call back about a week into my holiday .
> Apparently the errors had everyone in the supplying companies Australian office stumped to the point they flew a software development engineer out from the *States* to *Australia* to try to debug such an "extensive error/failure" in their operating system/compiler.
> I had no choice but to fess up…
> Fortunately, I was good at my job, and being a high ranking supervisor (back when we could still remain *techos* through promotions) that prevented me from being sacked… fortunately it was before litigations became popular and we even managed to joke about it 6 months later and after a large airplane ticket bill.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Nice Duckster….when did Ducks begin to ski? Skiing for four weeks? I'd have been in and out of the hospital three times…..


----------



## corelz125

> Least you don t have to do it all. I m the carpenter,electrician,plumber, painter,tile setter, and demo guy. Then get asked what s taking so long. How bad of a ding did you get? Those are the Narex richter chisels?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> And Chief plane restorer
> 
> - moke


No chief here. I learned from some of the veterans on here and a few other places. I learned a lot from Don W timetestedtools.


----------



## bandit571

Jack of all trades, Master of none?


----------



## EricFai

That sounds very familiar Bandit. It's like that in my house, remodels, electric, plumbing, laying tile, painting, landscape and even cook at times.


----------



## moke

Hey gimme a jack of all trades any day over a one trick pony!


----------



## corelz125

Eric do you get asked what's taking so long to finish to?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ....when did Ducks begin to ski? Skiing for four weeks? I d have been in and out of the hospital three times…..
> - moke


Used to live for my skiing… both snow 








and grass,









Would have traveled the world teaching it, but I hate flying nearly as much as *sideways pictures*, but more than *reading*!


----------



## EricFai

Yes I do, and "Are you done yet".

Another good one I hear around here is "What do want for dinner tomorrow ". And that's before we finish dinner. Of course there is the fact if I want seconds, I have to hurry. She finishes first and starts yo put stuff away. Drives me nuts.


----------



## corelz125

I also get are you sure you know what you're doing. I dont have to worry about the food being put away since I seem to be in charge of that.


----------



## moke

> ....when did Ducks begin to ski? Skiing for four weeks? I d have been in and out of the hospital three times…..
> - moke
> 
> Used to live for my skiing… both snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and grass,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have traveled the world teaching it, but I hate flying nearly as much as *sideways pictures*, but more than *reading*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Duckie, you are full of surprises….a man of many talents…..First off, coming from a Yank that has no idea of what it's like down under, it surprises me you have snow… maybe that is why you are skiing on grass in the lower photo…then second of all that blue frock u have on got stretched out and your kids magic markered animals on it and it is now your house coat …isn't it?


----------



## moke

> Yes I do, and "Are you done yet".
> 
> Another good one I hear around here is "What do want for dinner tomorrow ". And that s before we finish dinner. Of course there is the fact if I want seconds, I have to hurry. She finishes first and starts yo put stuff away. Drives me nuts.
> 
> - Eric


My wife is on this protein diet….that is the most disgusting vile thing I have ever heard of. She let me taste their version on mac and cheese tonite…..it was awful…I would have eaten the box it came in before I ate that crap. She can eat chix breasts and fish too….I am going to grill some up and put it in the refridge for her. There are some deserts too…they can make me hate chocolate…and I live for it.


----------



## BB1

> How do you like the chisels? The dings come out with a normal sharpening or have to grind the edge back a bit?
> 
> - corelz125


My knowledge and experience with chisels is limited. I purchased a set of four after reading posts on LJ as I recall. On the near side of the learning curve. The dings aren't too deep. Time to rewatch some sharpening videos.


----------



## EricFai

Yea, I get that one to.

Sometimes "You need to do it this way"

Mike, no diets for me, like flavored food to much. Oh and Bacon.


----------



## moke

> Yea, I get that one to.
> 
> Sometimes "You need to do it this way"
> 
> Mike, no diets for me, like flavored food to much. Oh and Bacon.
> 
> - Eric


I told her I can fend for myself for a month while she is on this thing…..I'm going to eat goooood


----------



## EricFai

She'll visit her daughter, and I she will ask of I will be alright alone. Yep, eat what I cook and lots of shop time.


----------



## corelz125

> How do you like the chisels? The dings come out with a normal sharpening or have to grind the edge back a bit?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> My knowledge and experience with chisels is limited. I purchased a set of four after reading posts on LJ as I recall. On the near side of the learning curve. The dings aren t too deep. Time to rewatch some sharpening videos.
> 
> - BB1


What is your sharpening system?


----------



## corelz125

There's not many chocolates that I have met and not liked. Except white not a fan of it at all


----------



## EricFai

Hey it comes from a plant so it's considered a veggie.


----------



## corelz125

> Hey it comes from a plant so it s considered a veggie.
> 
> - Eric


Vegetarian bacon??


----------



## corelz125

Where's Pottz tonight? watching his programs again?


----------



## moke

> There s not many chocolates that I have met and not liked. Except white not a fan of it at all
> 
> - corelz125


It's all good….I like white, too….my Mom used to make white almond bark…it was good…but I recall a lot of people don't like white.


----------



## moke

> Where s Pottz tonight? watching his programs again?
> 
> - corelz125


WTH?


----------



## corelz125

> Where s Pottz tonight? watching his programs again?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> WTH?
> 
> - moke


Whatever tv shows he watches.

No updates on BurlyBobs bench lately.


----------



## moke

> Where s Pottz tonight? watching his programs again?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> What ever tv shows he watches
> WTH?
> 
> - moke
> 
> - corelz125


Doesn't he favor Musicals?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> April Fools
> 
> Years ago back in the days of DOS computers my geeky son showed me…
> - controlfreak
> 
> Not April fool but…
> 
> Reminds me of years ago when our department got a new "revolutionary" *Prime computer*... We have just upgraded from punched cards and I quickly learnt how to use the editor.
> One of my staff compiled a small sample test *COBOL* program and I edited the output and replaced the log with totally disproportionate, syntactically correct, error messages just as a joke… there were more errors reported than lines of code. At the time no one else in our office knew how to use a keyboard/monitor for the new machine… no logons/passwords. This was on a Friday and the following week I was booked in for 4 weeks annual leave to go skiing… I totally forgot about it.
> Being the "boss", I got an emergency call back about a week into my holiday .
> Apparently the errors had everyone in the supplying companies Australian office stumped to the point they flew a software development engineer out from the *States* to *Australia* to try to debug such an "extensive error/failure" in their operating system/compiler.
> I had no choice but to fess up…
> Fortunately, I was good at my job, and being a high ranking supervisor (back when we could still remain *techos* through promotions) that prevented me from being sacked… fortunately it was before litigations became popular and we even managed to joke about it 6 months later and after a large airplane ticket bill.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Our son worked at the Seattle branch of a company that maintained computer systems worldwide. His job did Britain and Australia. I wonder if that was the time he needed to go to Australia? He was going to take his wife along and have a mini-vacation over the weekend. When he found out the plane ride was 24 hours, he sent someone else. )

He got promoted, but they could not move him to his promotion ) They did not have anyone technically capable of doing his job! )) This company had over 30,000 employees worldwide. It was over a year before they found a guy in NY that wanted to move to CA. He took the job in Seattle because it is on the west coast. Our kid finally got to move up the ladder one notch


----------



## moke

Time for me to hang it up!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Where s Pottz tonight? watching his programs again?
> - corelz125
> 
> WTH?
> - moke
> 
> Whatever tv shows he watches.
> - corelz125


*Wendy* must be out for a girls night, so…


*Days of our Lives*
*Sex in the City* (girlie version)

and as a chaser,


*Muppets* re-runs.


----------



## BB1

No sharpening system…yet.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Breakfast of real food. English Muffin, bacon and eggs. Coffee.

Diets are often fads but I live with two (wife and daughter) who are gluten intolerant, medical not fad. Gluten free bread is, well just not bread. I have mine they have theirs. Gluten free any pasta is weird.

Have a great day.


----------



## controlfreak

Wife and daughter are GF for the same reason. Me I am zero carb for the most part so that pretty much kills the bread and pasta for both of us. GF bread can get you by but it just isn't the same. It falls apart with moisture so something like a BLT or Ruben are almost impossible.


----------



## pottz

> I also get are you sure you know what you re doing. I dont have to worry about the food being put away since I seem to be in charge of that.
> 
> - corelz125


it's usually,you need to call a guy ! when she cooks i usually clean up.


----------



## pottz

> Yea, I get that one to.
> 
> Sometimes "You need to do it this way"
> 
> Mike, no diets for me, like flavored food to much. Oh and Bacon.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> I told her I can fend for myself for a month while she is on this thing…..I m going to eat goooood
> 
> - moke


me either,i told my doctor once that i was going to go on a diet.he said no dont do that.i said why's that.he said unless you gonna live on that diet permanently you'll just put on all the weight on you lost and more. he said your better off over weight and stay steady rather than losing and gaining which is very hard on your body. made sense to me,most diets work but who wants to stay on them. he said you need to make a permanent life style change.


----------



## pottz

> Hey it comes from a plant so it s considered a veggie.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Vegetarian bacon??
> 
> - corelz125


should be illegal !!!


----------



## pottz

> Where s Pottz tonight? watching his programs again?
> 
> - corelz125


hey it was battlebots,more entertaining than you guys,sorry.


----------



## moke

> Where s Pottz tonight? watching his programs again?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey it was battlebots,more entertaining than you guys,sorry.
> 
> - pottz


What? Corelz, are you hurt too? We were pretty sure you were watching old musicals for the sing a long…


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all.  I ordered a couple of chisels from an outfit in Brooklyn,NY. They are shipping them FED EX. I've been tracking them as they were promised to arrive on Tuesday, then Wednesday and now today. I tracked the history of their travels. Good grief, did they ever take the scenic route to almost get here. I did some truck driving and I know the shortest route from there to here is certainly not the route my chisels have taken.


----------



## splintergroup

I can relate!

Had some RE magnets on order from that Asian utopia. Cross the Pacific, port in CA, truck to NM. Simple right?

Took a few months, of which 3/4 was spent in Amsterdam. The stack of magnets was in the typical plastic envelope. No guess on how they arrived into Europe, but I suspect they attached themselves to some metal object and toured the world.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> me either,i told my doctor once that i was going to go on a diet.he said no dont do that.i said why s that.he said unless you gonna live on that diet permanently you ll just put on all the weight on you lost and more. he said your better off over weight and stay steady rather than losing and gaining which is very hard on your body. made sense to me,most diets work but who wants to stay on them. he said you need to make a permanent life style change.
> 
> - pottz


Cut down on the volume. Best way to lose weight and keep it off. I dropped 40# in the last couple years.


----------



## 987Ron

My GP Dr. is an older man. Irish. Woodworker. We were talking lathes and wood in the hall of his practice one day and down the hall a 40is woman was telling the nurse haw she had tried everything and just could not loose any weight. We could overhear the conversation as it was a bit loud. Dr. Riley turned looked down the hall and in a loud stern voice said "Eat Less, works every time". We then resumed talking woodworking.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Cut down on the volume. Best way to lose weight and keep it off. I dropped 40# in the last couple years.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My GP Dr. is an older man. Irish. Woodworker. We were talking lathes and wood in the hall of his practice one day and down the hall a 40is woman was telling the nurse haw she had tried everything and just could not loose any weight. We could overhear the conversation as it was a bit loud. Dr. Riley turned looked down the hall and in a loud stern voice said "Eat Less, works every time". We then resumed talking woodworking.
> 
> - 987Ron


5 bites of CC cookies isn't as satisfying as 5 cookies, eh? ) but it does work.


----------



## pottz

> Where s Pottz tonight? watching his programs again?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey it was battlebots,more entertaining than you guys,sorry.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What? Corelz, are you hurt too? We were pretty sure you were watching old musicals for the sing a long…
> 
> - moke


i think he likes watching (the bachelor ) ;-)


----------



## moke

> Where s Pottz tonight? watching his programs again?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey it was battlebots,more entertaining than you guys,sorry.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What? Corelz, are you hurt too? We were pretty sure you were watching old musicals for the sing a long…
> 
> - moke
> 
> i think he likes watching (the bachelor ) ;-)
> 
> - pottz


I tear up at the Batchelor….

Only because I feel I am going to vomit….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Cut down on the volume. Best way to lose weight and keep it off. I dropped 40# in the last couple years.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My GP Dr. is an older man. Irish. Woodworker. We were talking lathes and wood in the hall of his practice one day and down the hall a 40is woman was telling the nurse haw she had tried everything and just could not loose any weight. We could overhear the conversation as it was a bit loud. Dr. Riley turned looked down the hall and in a loud stern voice said "Eat Less, works every time". We then resumed talking woodworking.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> 5 bites of CC cookies isn t as satisfying as 5 cookies, eh? ) but it does work.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


When I first started eating less I called it the "Little bit hungry" diet  It doesn't take long for the stomach to shrink and be satisfied rater than be hungry.


----------



## moke

> Cut down on the volume. Best way to lose weight and keep it off. I dropped 40# in the last couple years.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My GP Dr. is an older man. Irish. Woodworker. We were talking lathes and wood in the hall of his practice one day and down the hall a 40is woman was telling the nurse haw she had tried everything and just could not loose any weight. We could overhear the conversation as it was a bit loud. Dr. Riley turned looked down the hall and in a loud stern voice said "Eat Less, works every time". We then resumed talking woodworking.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> 5 bites of CC cookies isn t as satisfying as 5 cookies, eh? ) but it does work.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> When I first started eating less I called it the "Little bit hungry" diet  It doesn t take long for the stomach to shrink and be satisfied rater than be hungry.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Bob I was doing well at that way of loosing weight, then when I began lifting heavier weights at the gym I was hungry ALL THE TIME! I have gained back all the weight I lost….


----------



## pottz

> Where s Pottz tonight? watching his programs again?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey it was battlebots,more entertaining than you guys,sorry.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What? Corelz, are you hurt too? We were pretty sure you were watching old musicals for the sing a long…
> 
> - moke
> 
> i think he likes watching (the bachelor ) ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I tear up at the Batchelor….
> 
> Only because I feel I am going to vomit….
> 
> - moke


so you admit youve,watched it ?


----------



## moke

> Where s Pottz tonight? watching his programs again?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey it was battlebots,more entertaining than you guys,sorry.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What? Corelz, are you hurt too? We were pretty sure you were watching old musicals for the sing a long…
> 
> - moke
> 
> i think he likes watching (the bachelor ) ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I tear up at the Batchelor….
> 
> Only because I feel I am going to vomit….
> 
> - moke
> 
> so you admit youve,watched it ?
> 
> - pottz


For ten minutes at my BIL house


----------



## corelz125

There's only a couple of shows I watch regularly. I watch the walking dead series. That's really the only one I watch every season and every episode. I've been watching most of the LA Kings games lately. Sorry I guess those games aren't as exciting as what is it Magnolia tv station?


----------



## pottz

> There s only a couple of shows I watch regularly. I watch the walking dead series. That s really the only one I watch every season and every episode. I ve been watching most of the LA Kings games lately. Sorry I guess those games aren t as exciting as what is it Magnolia tv station?
> 
> - corelz125


hey check out magnolia network.the craftsman,very cool show and restoration road,they take down old log cabins and totally transform them into modern homes or venues.


----------



## moke

> There s only a couple of shows I watch regularly. I watch the walking dead series. That s really the only one I watch every season and every episode. I ve been watching most of the LA Kings games lately. Sorry I guess those games aren t as exciting as what is it Magnolia tv station?
> 
> - corelz125


I am a binging guy….I like to watch them on Netflix or Hulu or Discovery+
Blue Bloods and Seal Team are good….Netflix has some good Viking Series
Hulu has some really good House repair series….I watched all of them in the shop….I miss a lot but stop for the reveal…
Pottzy…you and Chip Gaines tight?


----------



## corelz125

I used to watch the woodsmith and rough cut but then they took both of them off the air here. Also I used to fall asleep during them. Even if I was interested in what they were doing I couldn't help it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When I first started eating less I called it the "Little bit hungry" diet  It doesn t take long for the stomach to shrink and be satisfied rater than be hungry.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Bob I was doing well at that way of loosing weight, then when I began lifting heavier weights at the gym I was hungry ALL THE TIME! I have gained back all the weight I lost….
> 
> - moke


I had that problem too when I was working. I put on weight when I got more exercise. I was never "slim" ) A few doctors asked me if I was on steroids because I had too much muscle mass in my upper body. I told them I worked too hard as a kid on the farm and the runt that wrote the body mass chart probably couldn't put a 100# barbell overhead with one hand ) I had "Love Handles" but my suspenders did not touch my body between my chest and fastening to my Levis. Dress shirts were always a PIA. They do not make a 22" neck with a 22" arm length ;((


----------



## EricFai

That sounds like a guy I served with years ago. Big as an ox, the military tried to say he was overweight. But everytime they checked his BMI he passed. I think there are some doctors out there that have the degree but just don't have a clue.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I used to watch the woodsmith and rough cut ….
> - corelz125


*Home Improvement* was my show… not for *Tim*, not for *Al* and not even for *Heidi* or *Jill*... but for *Wilson*... he reminded me of *Peeking DUCK*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That sounds like a guy I served with years ago. Big as an ox, the military tried to say he was overweight. But everytime they checked his BMI he passed. I think there are some doctors out there that have the degree but just don t have a clue.
> 
> - Eric


I did not qualify for Big as an Ox ) at 5'7". When I had to go to physical agility for my Air Force Academy appointment, all the other guys were super jocks from Boise. All they talked about was their football games. Some of the things they had us do I had never heard of before. The Medicine BAll ;( Throw it as far as you can. How do you even hold it?  With hay bale strings on it I could have thrown it halfway across the gym 

We had to do pull-ups. Some of the linemen could not do one. The quarterback did 12. My turn came and I was doing them. Pretty soon the guy asked how many more I was going to do. I told him not many, I'm getting tired. He said you may as well stop you can't score any higher. I'm only allowing you 33 because you did not straighten your arms all the way one time  Wish I could do one today!

That ability came in handy. One day I was working in a building that had water damage. I was in the attic and lost my balance. I leaned on the sheetrock to stabilize myself. Being water damaged it had no strength and I fell through the ceiling. I was about 12 feet above the floor and caught myself on the stringers with my armpits. I could easily lift myself up but my tool belt caught and stopped me from getting back into the attic. Finally, after several tries, I finally broke through the sheetrock on both sides, unbuckled my tool belt, let it drop, pushed myself up, went to the ladder, and retrieved my tools.

The news just started. Too many teenagers here are doing drive-by shootings and armed robberies. 11 to 16, starting their criminal careers young. A pair of them are wanted for murder in a robbery. People see this a lot riding public transit ;(( Wicked World might want to reconsider "Catch and Release", eh? Just heard about a dozen shots west of here. Now strays through the windows. Good thing we are on a hill with lots of forest that direction )


----------



## moke

> I used to watch the woodsmith and rough cut ….
> - corelz125
> 
> *Home Improvement* was my show… not for *Tim*, not for *Al* and not even for *Heidi* or *Jill*... but for *Wilson*... he reminded me of *Peeking DUCK*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Peeking Duck…...Peking Duck….hey they are eating your countryman….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I used to watch the woodsmith and rough cut but then they took both of them off the air here. Also I used to fall asleep during them. Even if I was interested in what they were doing I couldn t help it.
> 
> - corelz125


Roy was my favorite show on TV


----------



## splintergroup

Loved the David Marks stuff, got tired of Norm after he went crazy with brads, lots of galooo, and biscuits everywhere.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Roy was my favorite show on TV
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Is that *Roy Rodgers*? Didn't like him… he was too *Trigger* happy!


----------



## moke

Pottzy-
I accidentally loaded the workshop on the first page. Your gate is on there….how about an installed photo? I would like to see how it looks….


----------



## moke

> Roy was my favorite show on TV
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Is that *Roy Rodgers*? Didn t like him… he was too *Trigger* happy!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


And Dale Heavens?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Roy was my favorite show on TV
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Is that *Roy Rodgers*? Didn t like him… he was too *Trigger* happy!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> And Dale Heavens?
> 
> - moke


Yeah… spent too much time in the *hills* of *dale*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Roy was my favorite show on TV
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Is that *Roy Rodgers*? Didn t like him… he was too *Trigger* happy!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Roy *Rogers* in my early years. Roy *Underhill* later )


----------



## moke

> Roy was my favorite show on TV
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Is that *Roy Rodgers*? Didn t like him… he was too *Trigger* happy!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Roy *Rogers* in my early years. Roy *Underhill* later )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


What was tinkerbell…..was that a jeep?


----------



## corelz125

What about Duck Dodgers?


----------



## pottz

> There s only a couple of shows I watch regularly. I watch the walking dead series. That s really the only one I watch every season and every episode. I ve been watching most of the LA Kings games lately. Sorry I guess those games aren t as exciting as what is it Magnolia tv station?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I am a binging guy….I like to watch them on Netflix or Hulu or Discovery+
> Blue Bloods and Seal Team are good….Netflix has some good Viking Series
> Hulu has some really good House repair series….I watched all of them in the shop….I miss a lot but stop for the reveal…
> Pottzy…you and Chip Gaines tight?
> 
> - moke


like two peas in a pod bud-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I used to watch the woodsmith and rough cut ….
> - corelz125
> 
> *Home Improvement* was my show… not for *Tim*, not for *Al* and not even for *Heidi* or *Jill*... but for *Wilson*... he reminded me of *Peeking DUCK*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah voyeurs all stick together ;-/


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Have any of you *Boys* and *Girls* closely analysed why the cost of tools has escalated?

Nothing to do with *C19*, transport costs, climate change, mineral shortage or greedy multi-nationals.

It all stems back to inconsiderate LJ members.

How many miscellaneous forum topics, right here at LJ's,








have you waded through. 
If you have waste some of your time doing it, I'm sure you will notice like me, that about 98% of posters couldn't be bothered to get off their arses and either post a picture of the topic or even a link.

They just post a string of *letters and numbers* depicting the model number or a brand narrative, and either expect every viewer to know exactly what they are talking about or they have nothing more than time to kill to go surfing the WEB so that they can be on the "same page" as the OP.
I hazard to say that most member fall into the latter category and by surfing the WEB for further enlightenment, they are managing to congest the bandwidth even further… which results in a downgrading of service.
Manufacturer/suppliers like to have a smooth flowing platform, and not being *charity moles*, will spend a few extra shekels to retain their Internet response service.
Surprise, surprise… they are not in it to be benevolent, so any additional charges will be passed onto the cost of the tool(s)... *QED*.

So off your arses and ********************can posts without pictures and/or links… I'm adding this next to my *sideways pictures* phobia.


----------



## pottz

> Loved the David Marks stuff, got tired of Norm after he went crazy with brads, lots of galooo, and biscuits everywhere.
> 
> - splintergroup


+1 david marks is top notch not only as a woodworker but an artist too.funny story,i was at a woodworking show here about 20 years ago and was in line to have my lord and savior sam maloof sign a book he wrote in. i get a tap on the shoulder asking if they could step ahead of me for a picture.i was about to say wait your fricken turn when i look back and see it was david marks !!!! i just go,after you my friend.that made my day.


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy-
> I accidentally loaded the workshop on the first page. Your gate is on there….how about an installed photo? I would like to see how it looks….
> 
> - moke


?


----------



## pottz

> Have any of you *Boys* and *Girls* closely analysed why the cost of tools has escalated?
> 
> Nothing to do with *C19*, transport costs, climate change, mineral shortage or greedy multi-nationals.
> 
> It all stems back to inconsiderate LJ members.
> 
> How many miscellaneous forum topics, right here at LJ s,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you waded through.
> If you have waste some of your time doing it, I m sure you will notice like me, that about 98% of posters couldn t be bothered to get off their arses and either post a picture of the topic or even a link.
> 
> They just post a string of *letters and numbers* depicting the model number or a brand narrative, and either expect every viewer to know exactly what they are talking about or they have nothing more than time to kill to go surfing the WEB so that they can be on the "same page" as the OP.
> I hazard to say that most member fall into the latter category and by surfing the WEB for further enlightenment, they are managing to congest the bandwidth even further… which results in a downgrading of service.
> Manufacturer/suppliers like to have a smooth flowing platform, and not being *charity moles*, will spend a few extra shekels to retain their Internet response service.
> Surprise, surprise… they are not in it to be benevolent, so any additional charges will be passed onto the cost of the tool(s)... *QED*.
> 
> So off your arses and ********************can posts without pictures and/or links… I m adding this next to my *sideways pictures* phobia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*i god here we go again.*


----------



## corelz125

That's if you go looking for the info Duck. Most of the time when they start posting number I dont bother looking them up and move on


----------



## moke

> Pottzy-
> I accidentally loaded the workshop on the first page. Your gate is on there….how about an installed photo? I would like to see how it looks….
> 
> - moke
> 
> ?
> 
> - pottz


The third or fourth post if this thread was a photo of your undone gate for your house….I would like to see what it looks like hung on the fence…...


----------



## moke

> Have any of you *Boys* and *Girls* closely analysed why the cost of tools has escalated?
> 
> Nothing to do with *C19*, transport costs, climate change, mineral shortage or greedy multi-nationals.
> 
> It all stems back to inconsiderate LJ members.
> 
> How many miscellaneous forum topics, right here at LJ s,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you waded through.
> If you have waste some of your time doing it, I m sure you will notice like me, that about 98% of posters couldn t be bothered to get off their arses and either post a picture of the topic or even a link.
> 
> They just post a string of *letters and numbers* depicting the model number or a brand narrative, and either expect every viewer to know exactly what they are talking about or they have nothing more than time to kill to go surfing the WEB so that they can be on the "same page" as the OP.
> I hazard to say that most member fall into the latter category and by surfing the WEB for further enlightenment, they are managing to congest the bandwidth even further… which results in a downgrading of service.
> Manufacturer/suppliers like to have a smooth flowing platform, and not being *charity moles*, will spend a few extra shekels to retain their Internet response service.
> Surprise, surprise… they are not in it to be benevolent, so any additional charges will be passed onto the cost of the tool(s)... *QED*.
> 
> So off your arses and ********************can posts without pictures and/or links… I m adding this next to my *sideways pictures* phobia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *i god here we go again.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


I love it when the Duck flaps his wings!!!! And for once I understood what he was trying to say and I agree!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Roy was my favorite show on TV
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Is that *Roy Rodgers*? Didn t like him… he was too *Trigger* happy!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Roy *Rogers* in my early years. Roy *Underhill* later )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> What was tinkerbell…..was that a jeep?
> 
> - moke


Nellybelle



> What about Duck Dodgers?
> 
> - corelz125


That would be all of us ))


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy-
> I accidentally loaded the workshop on the first page. Your gate is on there….how about an installed photo? I would like to see how it looks….
> 
> - moke
> 
> ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The third or fourth post if this thread was a photo of your undone gate for your house….I would like to see what it looks like hung on the fence…...
> 
> - moke


go on my projects,i posted it finished and "well" hung mike.


----------



## moke

> Roy was my favorite show on TV
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Is that *Roy Rodgers*? Didn t like him… he was too *Trigger* happy!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Roy *Rogers* in my early years. Roy *Underhill* later )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> What was tinkerbell…..was that a jeep?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nellybelle
> 
> What about Duck Dodgers?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> That would be all of us ))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Bob-you are right I remember now! Was that Pat Butrum that was the driver?


----------



## corelz125




----------



## bandit571

I prefer the Martian…..

2 glued up, 3 to go…









Now…about Annette's Sweater…....


----------



## EricFai

Bob, I hear you about the crime going up. It seems like every time I watch the news there is a shooting or robbery. Younger generation and I think more of drug problems.

I'm in a small town, out in the rural area. Not much in the immediate area, but there is crime in the little towns around.

Just last week there was a shooting out on the lake. An older guy was helping a young couple which apparently in distress. They got them out of the water and the guy starts to argue and threaten his helper. Ended up the older guy shoot the 20 something whom was drunk. (he died later, which is sad). It was determined through the investigation, the older guy was justified.

We have open carry law on the books now, for about a year. And there are a lot of folks that carry, both concealed and open.


----------



## pottz

hey boys no downer talk on fridays ok.if ya want crime stats i can fill volumns living in the L.A. area. and mike lived that crap for many years so chill out and have a shot,or either me or mike are gonna shoot someone.peace. LMAO!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Hey on a happy note, my swap project is ready for glue up and finish.


----------



## moke

Hey anyone heard from Northwoodsman today or yesterday? He has some health problems….I worry…


----------



## pottz

> Hey on a happy note, my swap project is ready for glue up and finish.
> 
> - Eric


bud wrong thread,no one here cares about your swap project.anyway ive already got one done and another will be done this weekend ;-)) luv ya.


----------



## pottz

> Hey anyone heard from Northwoodsman today or yesterday? He has some health problems….I worry…
> 
> - moke


no,whats wrong ?


----------



## moke

He had covid super bad and has left him with some nasty side effects. There are some other complications, but I'll let him tell you about it…..


----------



## pottz

> He had covid super bad and has left him with some nasty side effects. There are some other complications, but I ll let him tell you about it…..
> 
> - moke


damn i hope it all works out well mike.my wife has lost 5 friends to the virus since it began ! hell look at peteys friend and what she's gone through ! hey speakin of petey ?


----------



## moke

Peteys having too much fun putting his new shop together…..he's probably tired!


----------



## pottz

> Peteys having too much fun putting his new shop together…..he s probably tired!
> 
> - moke


thats a good tired mike !


----------



## corelz125

I'll listen to all projects. The long term side effects of covid sucks. A few stuck around with me


----------



## corelz125

Petey is in the middle of his full nights sleep right now. He's up way to early


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

> Petey is in the middle of his full nights sleep right now. He s up way to early
> 
> - corelz125


yeah like 3am sometimes,hell when i retire screw that crap.im pretty much done with my 4am routine !!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Yea, right. The body clock will take over. And at night you will be going to bed at 9.


----------



## corelz125

My body clock adjusts to being up later and waking up later real fast


----------



## moke

> My body clock adjusts to being up later and waking up later real fast
> 
> - corelz125


Amen brother…after I retired last in late 20', I slept in til 10 most days, then I realized I was letting the day get away from me, so now I set my alarm to get going! Plus if I stay in bed for mire than 8 hours very consistently, my knees and back hurt…..


----------



## pottz

hey boys 48 posts to the big 3k,can we give mikes thread the big milestone tonight ? im up for it,are you weenies ? yeah i know im talkin out my ass being west coast,but hey it's for a friend ! wooo hoooo !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> My body clock adjusts to being up later and waking up later real fast
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Amen brother…after I retired last in late 20 , I slept in til 10 most days, then I realized I was letting the day get away from me, so now I set my alarm to get going! Plus if I stay in bed for mire than 8 hours very consistently, my knees and back hurt…..
> 
> - moke


oh hey i dont go much beyond 7am on the weekends,hell even if im hung over i cant sleep past 8am at the worst ! way too many years of my mind programed to get up.petey is insane though waking up when he does.


----------



## moke

Iowa state on TBS playing in the sweet sixteen….2nd half trailing but not by much…lots of time left. Last year they had two wins….New coach….they are now playing for the Elite 8…he deserves coach of the Year.


----------



## pottz

> Iowa state on TBS playing in the sweet sixteen….2nd half trailing but not by much…lots of time left. Last year they had two wins….New coach….they are now playing for the Elite 8…he deserves coach of the Year.
> 
> - moke


sweet WTF ?


----------



## moke

> Iowa state on TBS playing in the sweet sixteen….2nd half trailing but not by much…lots of time left. Last year they had two wins….New coach….they are now playing for the Elite 8…he deserves coach of the Year.
> 
> - moke
> 
> sweet WTF ?
> 
> - pottz


Basketball--round ball 12" or so shoot it at a hoop….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Roy was my favorite show on TV
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Is that *Roy Rodgers*? Didn t like him… he was too *Trigger* happy!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Roy *Rogers* in my early years. Roy *Underhill* later )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> What was tinkerbell…..was that a jeep?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nellybelle
> 
> What about Duck Dodgers?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> That would be all of us ))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Bob-you are right I remember now! Was that Pat Butrum that was the driver?
> 
> - moke


 Not sure about his last name but he was Pat.


----------



## pottz

> Iowa state on TBS playing in the sweet sixteen….2nd half trailing but not by much…lots of time left. Last year they had two wins….New coach….they are now playing for the Elite 8…he deserves coach of the Year.
> 
> - moke
> 
> sweet WTF ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Basketball--round ball 12" or so shoot it at a hoop….
> 
> - moke


oh yeah,ive heard of it !


----------



## moke

Anybody heard from Devin…she was having her root canal this last week…anybody hear if she survived?


----------



## corelz125

They beat Iowa last week right?


----------



## pottz

> Anybody heard from Devin…she was having her root canal this last week…anybody hear if she survived?
> 
> - moke


lol-no ive heard nothing.im sure she survived though.oh god dentists.i finally got a call that my permanent crown is ready after 3 weeks.normally 2.i was told it should be only a week and a half.yeah right!


----------



## pottz

> They beat Iowa last week right?
> 
> - corelz125


damn look who's burnin the midnight oil !


----------



## moke

> Roy was my favorite show on TV
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Is that *Roy Rodgers*? Didn t like him… he was too *Trigger* happy!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Roy *Rogers* in my early years. Roy *Underhill* later )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> What was tinkerbell…..was that a jeep?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nellybelle
> 
> What about Duck Dodgers?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> That would be all of us ))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Bob-you are right I remember now! Was that Pat Butrum that was the driver?
> 
> - moke
> Not sure about his last name but he was Pat.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I think it was Pat Butrum…my Dad worked for LAPD in the 40's and early 50's. He arrested him during a war bond drive. My Dad was very kind when I knew him, never really talked badly about anyone….he did not have anything god to say about him.


----------



## corelz125

> They beat Iowa last week right?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> damn look who s burnin the midnight oil !
> 
> - pottz


Ive been watching most of the Kings games lately. Those 730 starts suck


----------



## moke

Yes Iowa who supposedly had the hot hand, got beat in the first round….this is Iowa State. Around here if you are an Iowa fan you can't stand Iowa State and vise-versa….but tonight the whole State is cheering for ISU. The sports bars were packed at 7 and it didn't start until 9…..


----------



## pottz

> They beat Iowa last week right?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> damn look who s burnin the midnight oil !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ive been watching most of the Kings games lately. Those 730 starts suck
> 
> - corelz125


hey kings are west coast stay with your east coasters !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Iowa state on TBS playing in the sweet sixteen….2nd half trailing but not by much…lots of time left. Last year they had two wins….New coach….they are now playing for the Elite 8…he deserves coach of the Year.
> 
> - moke


Gonzaga Bulldogs dropped the ball yesterday. Pun intended ) 40 to go pottzy


----------



## moke

> Iowa state on TBS playing in the sweet sixteen….2nd half trailing but not by much…lots of time left. Last year they had two wins….New coach….they are now playing for the Elite 8…he deserves coach of the Year.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Gonzaga Bulldogs dropped the ball yesterday. Pun intended ) 40 to go pottzy
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


2 number 1 seeds are out


----------



## corelz125

Iowa was a higher seed than Iowa ST? I've been a kings fan for a while now. 2 of the guys on the team are from NY and 1 is from CT.


----------



## moke

> Iowa was a higher seed than Iowa ST? I ve been a kings fan for a while now. 2 of the guys on the team are from NY and 1 is from CT.
> 
> - corelz125


Iowa was a 5 seed, Iowa state 11 seed


----------



## moke

Iowa won the big 10 tourney, had 23 season wins….ISU had 19 reg season wins


----------



## pottz

woooo hooooo 38 to go mike,can we do it tonight ? im in ! slow thread my asssss!


----------



## pottz

sorry,26 to go now!


----------



## moke

Good try, but it's 1115 here and I'm no Corelz…..MIdnite man!


----------



## corelz125

A lot of upsets this year. I just missed getting into a march madness pool. I'm glad I didn't I had AZ


----------



## pottz

> Good try, but it s 1115 here and I m no Corelz…..MIdnite man!
> 
> - moke


ok captain ill let ya go,the chief officer….me and bob will take the ship into port tonight-lol.


----------



## pottz

cmon 21 to go !!!!


----------



## moke

ISU going to lose…down 11 with 2 monutes….Corelz…Iowa lost to Davidson…they lost to Saint Peters…..they beat Purdue earlier tonite…the first 15 seed to go to the Elite 8 ever….I hope they win it all….its a small school in a small conference…the same conference as Davidson.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah it's time for me to bail as well.

Good night all.


----------



## pottz

damn it's fading fast.looks like im gonna have to talk to myself to get this home tonight.


----------



## pottz

17 to go guys ?


----------



## moke

Still here hanging with my buds


----------



## pottz

ok if im gonna do this i gotta go refill the wine glass.back in a minute boys,or whoever is still here ?


----------



## RichT

I'm in. I'd love to snag 3000. It'd piss off LeeRoy.


----------



## moke

It's all yours Rich…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Iowa state on TBS playing in the sweet sixteen….2nd half trailing but not by much…lots of time left. Last year they had two wins….New coach….they are now playing for the Elite 8…he deserves coach of the Year.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Gonzaga Bulldogs dropped the ball yesterday. Pun intended ) 40 to go pottzy
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 2 number 1 seeds are out
> 
> - moke


I couldn't believe the 3 point guy over shot every time. If he had a normal day Alabama would have lost early.


----------



## RichT

> It s all yours Rich…
> 
> - moke


I dunno, Mike. My timing will have to be impeccable.


----------



## pottz

ok guys,if your still here.got a refill of some cab franc,thats as in cabernet franc wine,it's red grape juice,fermented into wine.ok anway im still here for the long haul to the 3k mark.


----------



## pottz

> I m in. I d love to snag 3000. It d piss off LeeRoy.
> 
> - Rich


easy buddy thats my job pissin people off ok !!!! hey glad you joined us at this late hour for the big finish line.


----------



## RichT

> ok guys,if your still here.got a refill of some cab franc,thats as in cabernet franc wine,it s red grape juice,fermented into wine.ok anway im still here for the long haul to the 3k mark.
> 
> - pottz


I still have my A. H. Hirsch bourbon for sale.


----------



## pottz

> It s all yours Rich…
> 
> - moke


no mike it's should be yours buddy.hang in for just a little longer,back up troops have arrived !!!!


----------



## moke

> Iowa state on TBS playing in the sweet sixteen….2nd half trailing but not by much…lots of time left. Last year they had two wins….New coach….they are now playing for the Elite 8…he deserves coach of the Year.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Gonzaga Bulldogs dropped the ball yesterday. Pun intended ) 40 to go pottzy
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 2 number 1 seeds are out
> 
> - moke
> 
> I couldn t believe the 3 point guy over shot every time. If he had a normal day Alabama would have lost early.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I was wrong Topa . Kansas is the only Number 1 seed left….what a crazy year! I used to go with a friend to Vegas for the 1 and 2nd round of the tourney….it was awesome….we would stay in the Caesar's Palace Sports Book all day. They have a deli, or used to, with hotdogs and sub sandwiches….it was games all night and day…..


----------



## pottz

> ok guys,if your still here.got a refill of some cab franc,thats as in cabernet franc wine,it s red grape juice,fermented into wine.ok anway im still here for the long haul to the 3k mark.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I still have my A. H. Hirsch bourbon for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


no sale my friend,i say you pop it for the big 3k tonight.you know it's what id do ?


----------



## moke

Nice photo Rich!!!



> ok guys,if your still here.got a refill of some cab franc,thats as in cabernet franc wine,it s red grape juice,fermented into wine.ok anway im still here for the long haul to the 3k mark.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I still have my A. H. Hirsch bourbon for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


----------



## pottz

> Nice photo Rich!!!
> 
> ok guys,if your still here.got a refill of some cab franc,thats as in cabernet franc wine,it s red grape juice,fermented into wine.ok anway im still here for the long haul to the 3k mark.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I still have my A. H. Hirsch bourbon for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> - moke


a copy off the internet mike ?


----------



## RichT

OK. As I reconsider things, I think I want #3001. Weird, but true.


----------



## pottz

mike get ready for the big one bud….......


----------



## RichT

Bam

Thankfully I can edit this lame post. The bam was just a placeholder. I'd like to thank my fans, without whom I could never have achieved this milestone.

Number 3000 on Moke's Workshop will forever be the pinnacle of my life on the Internet.

Forgive the tears, but I'm kinda choked up right now.


----------



## moke

> Nice photo Rich!!!
> 
> ok guys,if your still here.got a refill of some cab franc,thats as in cabernet franc wine,it s red grape juice,fermented into wine.ok anway im still here for the long haul to the 3k mark.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I still have my A. H. Hirsch bourbon for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> - moke
> 
> a copy off the internet mike ?
> 
> - pottz


I dont think so….could be wrong….Rich?


----------



## pottz

> OK. As I reconsider things, I think I want #3001. Weird, but true.
> 
> - Rich


i want that one…..


----------



## moke

Good Job Boys!

Going to Bed!!!! Thanks everybody!


----------



## pottz

oh well rich got it but mike got 3001…......WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not bad for a slow dead thread huh my friend. dont ever give up buddy. congrats a hell of of great thread.hey thanks for staying with us to the finish line.now,go to bed buddy-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Bam
> 
> Thankfully I can edit that lame post. I d like to thank my fans, without whom I could never have achieved this milestone.
> 
> Number 3000 on Moke s Workshop will forever be the pinnacle of my life on the Internet.
> 
> Forgive the tears, but I m kinda choked up right now.
> 
> - Rich


ok back off the tammy faye baker fake tears buddy ! your makeup is running-lol.


----------



## RichT

> I dont think so….could be wrong….Rich?
> 
> - moke


No, that's a photo of the real thing. A book was written about that whiskey titled "The Best Bourbon You'll Never Taste."

I have two bottles. They're selling for over $6,000 right now.


----------



## moke

Couldn't desert my friends….especially since you just popped another cork! Even though it probably is some vinegar red!


----------



## corelz125

One time I was in Vegas when March madness was going on and I think St Patrick's was in the same week. Was a long time ago. It was crowded everywhere is one thing I remember.


----------



## pottz

> Couldn t desert my friends….especially since you just popped another cork! Even though it probably is some vinegar red!
> 
> - moke


no vinager in this house my friend.i guess rich wont spring for the good stuff,even though it's a "huge" milestone !


----------



## moke

> One time I was in Vegas when March madness was going on and I think St Patrick s was in the same week. Was a long time ago. It was crowded everywhere is one thing I remember.
> 
> - corelz125


Been there for Valentines Day, Super bowl Sunday, March Madness, 4th of July and Halloween - always fun….March madness was not a vacation for our ladies…..they would not have enjoyed it and neither would we! And I have to admit there are not many people that go there to watch TV and eat hot dogs and subs….


----------



## moke

Ok …now really going to bed


----------



## pottz

hey i gotta give a applause to our good friend corelz for staying with us to almost 1am,making it to the 3k mark and beyond tonight.or in his case, tomorrow !


----------



## pottz

> Ok …now really going to bed
> 
> - moke


thanks for hanging in mike,and congrats for one hell of of a great day for your thread buddy.


----------



## RichT

3K!!!

I'm wondering how this will change my life. I expect I'll be getting calls from the media outlets. Look for me on The Today Show for sure.

I hope I can even get to sleep tonight.


----------



## pottz

> 3K!!!
> 
> I m wondering how this will change my life. I expect I ll be getting calls from the media outlets. Look for me on The Today Show for sure.
> 
> I hope I can even get to sleep tonight.
> 
> - Rich


hey easy buddy sarcasm is my job title here-lol. glad you helped push it over the line my friend !


----------



## RichT

> hey easy buddy sarcasm is my job title here-lol. glad you helped push it over the line my friend !
> 
> - pottz


Sarcasm? I'm dead serious.


----------



## pottz

> hey easy buddy sarcasm is my job title here-lol. glad you helped push it over the line my friend !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sarcasm? I m dead serious.
> 
> LMAO !!!!
> - Rich


----------



## pottz

dude someday you and i gotta get together and have one hell of a party.one of us probably wont survive though.oh well good to know you-lmao!!!!


----------



## pottz

mike your at a 132 posts today and rich is still awake !!!! congrats bud.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> What about Duck *Dodgers*?
> 
> - corelz125


I do that every day… *here*!


> ... finished and "well" hung…
> - pottz


Bragger!


> then I realized I was letting the day get away from me, so now I set my alarm to get going! Plus if I stay in bed for mire than 8 hours very consistently, my knees and back hurt…..
> - moke


You should change to my *clock*... it has 36 hours per day… those 12 extra hours let you sleep in till 10:00am without loosing productive time.


> ..... my swap project is ready for glue up and finish.
> - Eric
> 
> ... no one here cares about your swap project…
> - pottz


I care *'ric*, but then again I'm a *no one* !


> Iowa state on TBS playing in the sweet sixteen….
> - moke


Now that I don't care… What the hell is a *TBS*?... and if *Iowa*, the debt collectors and their muscle are gonna knock my door down.


> sweet WTF ?
> - pottz
> 
> *Basketball*...
> 
> Anybody heard from Devin…
> - moke


More like *Basket-case*... and you guys wonder where *DT* is… probably prefer the pain of the *canal* !


> damn it s fading fast.looks like im gonna have to talk to myself to get this home tonight.
> - pottz


Though you were anti-stats *pottzy*... but then again you are bragging *well hung*... you going solo?


> I m in…
> - Rich


Turning into an *orgy*!


> mike your at a 132 posts today…
> - pottz


How can a duck *unread 132* posts… If I wasn't mental in need of meds… Thanks guys…, I am now!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlz, you got that right. asleep by 8 is my guess. Stressful day. First day chairing the Golf Committee.

I managed to spend 30 min in my shop. I want to reconfigure a storage cart.

Husband wife tournament starts today at 1pm.

No woodworking shows in TV in s/w fla. Even YouTube is light. Any streaming service that has a lot of DYI that you would recommend?

Rich congratulations on your 3k achievement. Really thought LeeRoy would step in and snag that.

What the heck are you all doing up so late!


----------



## EricFai

Y'all are a bunch of party animals, and night owls. I can't remember the last time I was up past midnight. Even if I'm in bed by 11, that body clock has me up by 6 AM.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, skimmed through the posts of last night. 
Cool sunny morning.

Shop time today and try to be lazy. TV not much to watch, their is a F! race Sunday. Bought it for men.


----------



## corelz125

The Duck goes into all hours of the night. He's up later than me


----------



## northwoodsman

I'm here! Just reading and not posting much. All this talk about the Bachelor got me thinking… I had to go back and binge watch the entire last season. Actually been doing some 3D designing for some printing. Have any of you ever used a site like Skillshare? For around $99 per year you can take unlimited classes in 1000's of subjects. I have taken Fusion 360 Beginner through Intermediate, Excel Advanced (3 frickin' times), and a bunch of other classes. You can choose your instructors, your classes, etc. It's all at your pace. It's really a great way to learn almost anything. I have been doing a lot of that also. You can also teach classes on it if you have the desire.


----------



## DevinT

> Anybody heard from Devin…she was having her root canal this last week…anybody hear if she survived?
> 
> - moke
> 
> lol-no ive heard nothing.im sure she survived though.oh god dentists.i finally got a call that my permanent crown is ready after 3 weeks.normally 2.i was told it should be only a week and a half.yeah right!
> 
> - pottz


The root canal was not that bad. 2 hours in the chair straight though and my jaw was really sore. My head was ringing (I have TMJ which means my jaw sometimes fights me).

After about 2 days the pain was gone.

One root canal done, one to go. Then two crowns.

Been focusing on the swap at the moment. Told my dad what I was doing for the swap and he was impressed. He said he has never seen anything like it and can't wait-coming from him, that is quite a compliment.


----------



## DevinT

> ...
> 
> Husband wife tournament starts today at 1pm.
> 
> ...


I first read that and said to myself, "what's a 'Husband wife'?"

and a few seconds later it hit me, "oh, husband AND wife!"


----------



## DevinT

> I m here! Just reading and not posting much. All this talk about the Bachelor got me thinking… I had to go back and binge watch the entire last season. Actually been doing some 3D designing for some printing. Have any of you ever used a site like Skillshare? For around $99 per year you can take unlimited classes in 1000 s of subjects. I have taken Fusion 360 Beginner through Intermediate, Excel Advanced (3 frickin times), and a bunch of other classes. You can choose your instructors, your classes, etc. It s all at your pace. It s really a great way to learn almost anything. I have been doing a lot of that also. You can also teach classes on it if you have the desire.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Sounds interesting


----------



## splintergroup

> Roy was my favorite show on TV
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Is that *Roy Rodgers*? Didn t like him… he was too *Trigger* happy!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Roy *Rogers* in my early years. Roy *Underhill* later )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Wasn't Roy Underhill one of the Hobbits?


----------



## splintergroup

> Loved the David Marks stuff, got tired of Norm after he went crazy with brads, lots of galooo, and biscuits everywhere.
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> +1 david marks is top notch not only as a woodworker but an artist too.funny story,i was at a woodworking show here about 20 years ago and was in line to have my lord and savior sam maloof sign a book he wrote in. i get a tap on the shoulder asking if they could step ahead of me for a picture.i was about to say wait your fricken turn when i look back and see it was david marks !!!! i just go,after you my friend.that made my day.
> 
> - pottz


(genuflecting) 
We're not worthy!


----------



## pottz

that was a crazy night last night.who had the stupid idea we should push all the way to 3k ? ;-))


----------



## pottz

ok got errands to run,back later kids.


----------



## corelz125

They should give a muscle relaxer before root canals.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Roy was my favorite show on TV
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Is that *Roy Rodgers*? Didn t like him… he was too *Trigger* happy!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Roy *Rogers* in my early years. Roy *Underhill* later )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Wasn t Roy Underhill one of the Hobbits?
> 
> - splintergroup


He taught *Hobbies*


----------



## moke

> that was a crazy night last night.who had the stupid idea we should push all the way to 3k ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz


That was crazy..I was about to start quoting the phone book….Thanks though….I will always have the picture in my mind of Rich, receiving his award, tears in his eyes, flashes going off, holding his trophy over his head…his zipper down…..HEY wait!!!

NWMan--I DID consider you my friend until you said you were going to binge the last season of the Batchelor! WTH? Whats next, listening to Ethel Merman's albums?

Duckie…where were you for the great event. I suppose the whole time difference thing…when it's midnight here it's noon two weeks from now there….

Rich….I do think it would have been hilarious of LeeRoy would have just snuck in, grabbed three thousand and never said another word…..LOL

Devin-if you get a good endodontist, it is truly not a bad thing. The first one, I was on duty before I came and was wearing a shoulder holster and jacket. I forgot and went in to the office and went to sit in the chair and realized I had a gun on, and told them I would be fine with my jacket on. The Dr came in and ordered me to take my jacket off, like a dictator. I said ok….he saw the gun and asked me if I deemed it necessary to wear that in here…I said no, then he said hang it on the coat hook…I told him cops do not give up their guns in public, and he grumbled that I was afraid…..I told him I'd make him a deal, he wont hurt me and I wont hurt him…..he did not have any sense of humor. He was anything but gentle…..You have to go back in six months for a check so I did, and another Dr was there…..I asked where the original Dr was….she said deceased…..I wanted to ask if he was shot…but I guess he had cancer. The next one I had was a super tiny Asian Lady, that was so nice you wanted to hug her and give her extra money….she was sooo gentle and the whole thing was painless, except for the things she used to hold your mouth open and then not until an hour or two….she still is in practice…I would go to her again in a heartbeat.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> that was a crazy night last night.who had the stupid idea we should push all the way to 3k ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That was crazy..I was about to start quoting the phone book….Thanks though….I will always have the picture in my mind of Rich, receiving his award, tears in his eyes, flashes going off, holding his trophy over his head…his zipper down…..HEY wait!!!
> 
> - moke


How about 4K for April Fools DAy?


----------



## moke

> that was a crazy night last night.who had the stupid idea we should push all the way to 3k ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That was crazy..I was about to start quoting the phone book….Thanks though….I will always have the picture in my mind of Rich, receiving his award, tears in his eyes, flashes going off, holding his trophy over his head…his zipper down…..HEY wait!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> How about 4K for April Fools DAy?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


 While that sounds cool, that might be a little aggressive…I think it's about 12 days a thousand or so….
Thanks for helping and hangin with us tho


----------



## controlfreak

I woke up this morning and saw the post count and thought WTF, someone must have posted "this is the only proper way to sharpen".


----------



## pottz

> that was a crazy night last night.who had the stupid idea we should push all the way to 3k ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That was crazy..I was about to start quoting the phone book….Thanks though….I will always have the picture in my mind of Rich, receiving his award, tears in his eyes, flashes going off, holding his trophy over his head…his zipper down…..HEY wait!!!
> 
> NWMan--I DID consider you my friend until you said you were going to binge the last season of the Batchelor! WTH? Whats next, listening to Ethel Merman s albums?
> 
> Duckie…where were you for the great event. I suppose the whole time difference thing…when it s midnight here it s noon two weeks from now there….
> 
> Rich….I do think it would have been hilarious of LeeRoy would have just snuck in, grabbed three thousand and never said another word…..LOL
> 
> Devin-if you get a good endodontist, it is truly not a bad thing. The first one, I was on duty before I came and was wearing a shoulder holster and jacket. I forgot and went in to the office and went to sit in the chair and realized I had a gun on, and told them I would be fine with my jacket on. The Dr came in and ordered me to take my jacket off, like a dictator. I said ok….he saw the gun and asked me if I deemed it necessary to wear that in here…I said no, then he said hang it on the coat hook…I told him cops do not give up their guns in public, and he grumbled that I was afraid…..I told him I d make him a deal, he wont hurt me and I wont hurt him…..he did not have any sense of humor. He was anything but gentle…..You have to go back in six months for a check so I did, and another Dr was there…..I asked where the original Dr was….she said deceased…..I wanted to ask if he was shot…but I guess he had cancer. The next one I had was a super tiny Asian Lady, that was so nice you wanted to hug her and give her extra money….she was sooo gentle and the whole thing was painless, except for the things she used to hold your mouth open and then not until an hour or two….she still is in practice…I would go to her again in a heartbeat.
> 
> - moke


yeah the one that did mine was great,done in an hour and the pain gone.the only bad part was the device they put in to hold your mouth open.jaw was very sore after.


----------



## pottz

> that was a crazy night last night.who had the stupid idea we should push all the way to 3k ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That was crazy..I was about to start quoting the phone book….Thanks though….I will always have the picture in my mind of Rich, receiving his award, tears in his eyes, flashes going off, holding his trophy over his head…his zipper down…..HEY wait!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> How about 4K for April Fools DAy?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh hell no bob,that run last night was bad enough.heck i think corelz was up past 1am ? it wqs 132 posts yesterday,not bad. i think i had too much wine ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How about 4K for April Fools DAy?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> oh hell no bob,that run last night was bad enough.heck i think corelz was up past 1am ? it wqs 132 posts yesterday,not bad. i think i had too much wine ?
> 
> - pottz


We don't have enough fools to give it a shot? )))) )))))))) ))))))))


----------



## bandit571

Well, this should get things going…









NOT a side-ways photo…but, the item IS laying on it's side….









trying to get these installed…


----------



## corelz125

Gonna wax those slides?


----------



## bandit571

Bar of soap goes a long way…


----------



## pottz

not much posting today, i guess were all worn out from last nights marathon run ?


----------



## RichT

> not much posting today, i guess were all worn out from last nights marathon run ?
> 
> - pottz


I'm still basking in the glory.


----------



## controlfreak

> not much posting today, i guess were all worn out from last nights marathon run ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m still basking in the glory.
> 
> - Rich


At least there is some respect here, I have seen some sites where the post is "first" or "got it". They add so much to content. By the way Rich, nice play by doing boom as a place holder and then editing to make it meaningful.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> not much posting today, i guess were all worn out from last nights marathon run ?
> 
> - pottz


yeah, April Fools target is just a pipe dream )


----------



## pottz

> not much posting today, i guess were all worn out from last nights marathon run ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m still basking in the glory.
> 
> - Rich


and you should you stud ;-))


----------



## pottz

> not much posting today, i guess were all worn out from last nights marathon run ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> yeah, April Fools target is just a pipe dream )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well…..maybe ? hey im game for another marathon run.who's up to the challenge ? oh i can hear mike and corelz moaning right now thinking,really !

hey we just gotta average a couple hundred a day.no big deal…..right ?


----------



## corelz125

Kings have another 10:30 puck drop tonight. I'll be up late again.


----------



## corelz125

CF best way to sharpen thread that will get people banned and blocked. Sharpening is right up there with politics and religion to get people hot under the collar.


----------



## pottz

> CF best way to sharpen thread that will get people banned and blocked. Sharpening is right up there with politics and religion to get people hot under the collar.
> 
> - corelz125


dont forget the sawstop debate or bisquit joiners,or jointers….......and on and on !


----------



## pottz

> Kings have another 10:30 puck drop tonight. I ll be up late again.
> 
> - corelz125


great i think we can add another 75+ posts tonight ? as long as rich jumps in we can do it. ;-))


----------



## northwoodsman

We could always start a debate about photography and camera settings and how to take the best project pictures.


----------



## moke

> not much posting today, i guess were all worn out from last nights marathon run ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m still basking in the glory.
> 
> - Rich


Rich…..that made me laugh out loud…I'm in our family room with my wife watching a movie…she says you like those guys better than this movie? I said oh hell yes!


----------



## corelz125

> CF best way to sharpen thread that will get people banned and blocked. Sharpening is right up there with politics and religion to get people hot under the collar.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> dont forget the sawstop debate or bisquit joiners,or jointers….......and on and on !
> 
> - pottz


Have to be more specific as to the question "do I need a jointer?"


----------



## moke

> We could always start a debate about photography and camera settings and how to take the best project pictures.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Oh God….no….not with this crowd…


----------



## moke

> CF best way to sharpen thread that will get people banned and blocked. Sharpening is right up there with politics and religion to get people hot under the collar.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> dont forget the sawstop debate or bisquit joiners,or jointers….......and on and on !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Have to be more specific as to the question "do I need a jointer?"
> 
> - corelz125


Thats better!!!!!


----------



## moke

> CF best way to sharpen thread that will get people banned and blocked. Sharpening is right up there with politics and religion to get people hot under the collar.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> dont forget the sawstop debate or bisquit joiners,or jointers….......and on and on !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Have to be more specific as to the question "do I need a jointer?"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Thats better!!!!!
> 
> - moke


Of course we could all use a free jointer…..


----------



## corelz125

Gotta be in it to win it. Cant win sitting on the sidelines


----------



## moke

Corelz….I entered a give away for a festool Kapex miter saw…..I used your name please forward it to me when you win..


----------



## EricFai

Just point and shoot, works for me.


----------



## RichT

> dont forget the sawstop debate or bisquit joiners,or jointers….......and on and on !
> 
> - pottz


I'm in.

The Domino is just an overpriced biscuit joiner!


----------



## corelz125

I'm low tech with the pics only use my phone


----------



## RichT

Pocket screws are a sign of master craftsmanship!


----------



## corelz125

> dont forget the sawstop debate or bisquit joiners,or jointers….......and on and on !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m in.
> 
> The Domino is just an overpriced biscuit joiner!
> 
> - Rich


That just ruffled some black feathers


----------



## corelz125

Apparentlly to become a youtube master funriture builder all you need are pocket hole screws, a lot of sand paper, and 2×4s


----------



## moke

> Pocket screws are a sign of master craftsmanship!
> 
> - Rich


Amen Brother! I still like my biscuit jointer! and pocket screws!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Speaking of using another's name I knew a guy that was a service manager for a trucking company. He collected all the porn and other advertising out of the trucks. He used a guy's name that had really PO'd him and sent it in. That guy must have had bushels of porn being delivered!


----------



## corelz125

Mike did you find any of the







in Iowa yet?


----------



## moke

> Mike did you find any of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Iowa yet?
> 
> - corelz125


Not yet…been hooked on Jamison's lately…in fact enjoying a taste right now as we speak…...now its no 6000 burbon like Rich has…but sure blows up my dress


----------



## corelz125

I'm Running low on Guiness so going with the big squid tonight


----------



## pottz

> not much posting today, i guess were all worn out from last nights marathon run ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m still basking in the glory.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Rich…..that made me laugh out loud…I m in our family room with my wife watching a movie…she says you like those guys better than this movie? I said oh hell yes!
> 
> - moke


i tell mine that all the time.pisses her off !


----------



## pottz

> CF best way to sharpen thread that will get people banned and blocked. Sharpening is right up there with politics and religion to get people hot under the collar.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> dont forget the sawstop debate or bisquit joiners,or jointers….......and on and on !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Have to be more specific as to the question "do I need a jointer?"
> 
> - corelz125


yes ! now stand back !!!!


----------



## pottz

> dont forget the sawstop debate or bisquit joiners,or jointers….......and on and on !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m in.
> 
> The Domino is just an overpriced biscuit joiner!
> 
> - Rich


oh look who's pumped up after his big score last night !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Pocket screws are a sign of master craftsmanship!
> 
> - Rich


yeah,we all know that already ?


----------



## pottz

> Pocket screws are a sign of master craftsmanship!
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Amen Brother! I still like my biscuit jointer! and pocket screws!!!!
> 
> - moke


shhh,mike, tone it down bro we know whats good but some may have an issue buddy !


----------



## pottz

> Mike did you find any of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Iowa yet?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Not yet…been hooked on Jamison s lately…in fact enjoying a taste right now as we speak…...now its no 6000 burbon like Rich has…but sure blows up my dress
> 
> - moke


yeah i think it's time for rich to pop that sucker and show some appreciation for his fellow thread mates….right ?


----------



## moke

> Pocket screws are a sign of master craftsmanship!
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Amen Brother! I still like my biscuit jointer! and pocket screws!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> shhh,mike, tone it down bro we know whats good but some may have an issue buddy !
> 
> - pottz


Don't get any feathers on my Kreg jig!


----------



## moke

> Mike did you find any of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Iowa yet?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Not yet…been hooked on Jamison s lately…in fact enjoying a taste right now as we speak…...now its no 6000 burbon like Rich has…but sure blows up my dress
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah i think it s time for rich to pop that sucker and show some appreciation for his fellow thread mates….right ?
> 
> - pottz


Amen Bro


----------



## pottz

> Pocket screws are a sign of master craftsmanship!
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Amen Brother! I still like my biscuit jointer! and pocket screws!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> shhh,mike, tone it down bro we know whats good but some may have an issue buddy !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t get any feathers on my Kreg jig!
> 
> - moke


or worse,duck [email protected]#t !


----------



## moke

> Pocket screws are a sign of master craftsmanship!
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Amen Brother! I still like my biscuit jointer! and pocket screws!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> shhh,mike, tone it down bro we know whats good but some may have an issue buddy !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t get any feathers on my Kreg jig!
> 
> - moke
> 
> or worse,duck [email protected]#t !
> 
> - pottz


LOL


----------



## pottz

hey mike you up for a 4k run tonight.it was 8:38 with 48 posts to 3k when i said lets do it.and we did.4k oh hell no-lol.


----------



## corelz125

It seems most on here are tucked in by 9 pm


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It seems most on here are tucked in by 9 pm
> 
> - corelz125


Uhmm, not here. I just got in from shop… LOL


----------



## moke

> hey mike you up for a 4k run tonight.it was 8:38 with 48 posts to 3k when i said lets do it.and we did.4k oh hell no-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Lets do it!


----------



## moke

Lets talk saw stop…..lol


----------



## corelz125

> It seems most on here are tucked in by 9 pm
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Uhmm, not here. I just got in from shop… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Welcome back Gunny pour a drink and pull up a high stool


----------



## moke

> It seems most on here are tucked in by 9 pm
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Uhmm, not here. I just got in from shop… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Welcome back Gunny pour a drink and pull up a high stool
> 
> - corelz125


Been a while since we had a good drink together Gunny!!!!


----------



## pottz

> hey mike you up for a 4k run tonight.it was 8:38 with 48 posts to 3k when i said lets do it.and we did.4k oh hell no-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Lets do it!
> 
> - moke


your talkin out your arse my friend-lol.


----------



## pottz

welcome back gunny you have been missed my dear friend !


----------



## moke

> hey mike you up for a 4k run tonight.it was 8:38 with 48 posts to 3k when i said lets do it.and we did.4k oh hell no-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Lets do it!
> 
> - moke
> 
> your talkin out your arse my friend-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Oh come on!!


----------



## moke

> hey mike you up for a 4k run tonight.it was 8:38 with 48 posts to 3k when i said lets do it.and we did.4k oh hell no-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Lets do it!
> 
> - moke
> 
> your talkin out your arse my friend-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oh come on!!
> 
> - moke


Kidding of course…lets set a goal of April 7 or 8


----------



## pottz

gunnys post was short and sweet,he sent me a pm right before saying he and his are doing good considering whats going on.they try and stay strong with family in harms way it's stressful id say.give him your thoughts and prayers guys,his family needs all the help they can get.peace.


----------



## pottz

> hey mike you up for a 4k run tonight.it was 8:38 with 48 posts to 3k when i said lets do it.and we did.4k oh hell no-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Lets do it!
> 
> - moke
> 
> your talkin out your arse my friend-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oh come on!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Kidding of course…lets set a goal of April 7 or 8
> 
> - moke


thats doable,im on it ! you know how i can talk-lmao !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It seems most on here are tucked in by 9 pm
> 
> - corelz125


Not me either. Only sleep a few hours. ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Prayers for Gunny and his family.


----------



## corelz125

Just about up to 3100.


----------



## pottz

not anymore !


----------



## corelz125

Pottz dozed off in the lazy boy?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz dozed off in the lazy boy?
> 
> - corelz125


you wish kid ! how long you wanna go at it tonight ? i do know your 3 ahead of me so we'll take that into consideration.


----------



## corelz125

It's only the end of the 1st period Kings 1 Kraken 0. So you're saying I get a 3 handicap?


----------



## corelz125

Bob who paid for the Kraken arena?


----------



## moke

Kreg Screws Rule!!!


----------



## pottz

> Kreg Screws Rule!!!
> 
> - moke


so were trash talkin tonight huh ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob who paid for the Kraken arena?
> 
> - corelz125


Seattle taxpayers I think. Billionaire owners and millionaire players claim they will move if they don't )


----------



## corelz125

> Bob who paid for the Kraken arena?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Seattle taxpayers I think. Billionaire owners and millionaire players claim they will move if they don t )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Move? They just started even though they're off to a horrible start.


----------



## corelz125

The Vegas team came out of the gate red hot. I heard all of their games are sold out.


----------



## pottz

> Bob who paid for the Kraken arena?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Seattle taxpayers I think. Billionaire owners and millionaire players claim they will move if they don t )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


they talked that crap here to and the taxpayers said leave,and they did for many years.then the rich bastards realized they were only hurting themselves so they paid 5 billion and built sofi stadium home to the rams and chargers.no way in hell should tax payers fund rich sports venues and the teams collect all the money. L.A new they had the dream location and made the billionaires pay for it.


----------



## RichT

> Lets talk saw stop…..lol
> 
> - moke


Hell yeah! SawStop saws are probably the best built table saws available today.

But IMO, you are paying for a safety feature that will not protect you from most table saw accidents.

Kick back? Nope.

There are lots of ways to be killed using a table saw that don't involve flesh contacting the blade.


----------



## moke

Saw stop forever!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob who paid for the Kraken arena?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Seattle taxpayers I think. Billionaire owners and millionaire players claim they will move if they don t )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Move? They just started even though they re off to a horrible start.
> 
> - corelz125


Taxpayers remodeled the arena to attract a hockey team. Basketball moved hears ago and they are trying to attract a new one. Paul Allen saved the Seahawks if the taxpayers paid half of the new stadium next door to the old one which is baseball only now. I'm sure the taxpayers are still paying for the Kingdome that was torn down 20 years ago. Too bad they can't fix the roads ;((


----------



## corelz125

When are they gonna come up with the flesh sensing technology for chain saws?


----------



## pottz

> Saw stop forever!!
> 
> - moke


FIGHT FIGHT !!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Lets talk saw stop…..lol
> 
> - moke
> 
> Hell yeah! SawStop saws are probably the best built table saws available today.
> 
> But IMO, you are paying for a safety feature that will not protect you from most table saw accidents.
> 
> Kick back? Nope.
> 
> There are lots of ways to be killed using a table saw that don t involve flesh contacting the blade.
> 
> - Rich


Kick back saw would be better than Stop Saw )


----------



## pottz

> When are they gonna come up with the flesh sensing technology for chain saws?
> 
> - corelz125


SISSY !


----------



## corelz125

> Bob who paid for the Kraken arena?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Seattle taxpayers I think. Billionaire owners and millionaire players claim they will move if they don t )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Move? They just started even though they re off to a horrible start.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Taxpayers remodeled the arena to attract a hockey team. Basketball moved hears ago and they are trying to attract a new one. Paul Allen saved the Seahawks if the taxpayers paid half of the new stadium next door to the old one which is baseball only now. I m sure the taxpayers are still paying for the Kingdome that was torn down 20 years ago. Too bad they can t fix the roads ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Come to think of it Seattle has been through a bunch of stadiums and arenas. That's what they did renoed the arena the supersonics played in and use it for the Kraken?


----------



## RichT




----------



## corelz125




----------



## moke

Plate joiners over Dominos!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob who paid for the Kraken arena?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Seattle taxpayers I think. Billionaire owners and millionaire players claim they will move if they don t )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Move? They just started even though they re off to a horrible start.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Taxpayers remodeled the arena to attract a hockey team. Basketball moved hears ago and they are trying to attract a new one. Paul Allen saved the Seahawks if the taxpayers paid half of the new stadium next door to the old one which is baseball only now. I m sure the taxpayers are still paying for the Kingdome that was torn down 20 years ago. Too bad they can t fix the roads ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Come to think of it Seattle has been through a bunch of stadiums and arenas. That s what they did renoed the arena the supersonics played in and use it for the Kraken?
> 
> - corelz125


The arena was combo basketball and ice skating. supersonics moved to the Kingdome. They remodeled the arena. It wasn't good euf, so they did it again.


----------



## pottz

> Plate joiners over Dominos!!!
> 
> - moke


damn man you really wanna fight tonight dont you.cops arn't the only ones with guns you know ?


----------



## moke

Duck Call


----------



## corelz125

Seems to be a common occurence these days. Redo a stadium or arene every few years. It's easy to spend other people's money.


----------



## pottz

> Duck Call
> 
> - moke


good luck,i own the duck !


----------



## corelz125

Talk bad about festool and woodpeckers tools then post a sideways pic you get his attention


----------



## moke

> Talk bad about festool and woodpeckers tools then post a sideways pic you get his attention
> 
> - corelz125


Good Idea…but I am in the family room on the Chromebook….no photos


----------



## moke

Going to bed….these stupid movies are finally over….another good day on the workshop


----------



## pottz

> Going to bed….these stupid movies are finally over….
> 
> - moke


ill have DW come over and tuck you in ok ?


----------



## corelz125

Going to bed? The 2nd period just ended still got another full period to go. Kings 3 Kraken 1


----------



## pottz

> Going to bed? The 2nd period just ended still got another full period to go. Kings 3 Kraken 1
> 
> - corelz125


wooo hooo ! sorry im phoney,dont really care !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> CF best way to sharpen thread that will get people banned and blocked. Sharpening is right up there with politics and religion to get people hot under the collar.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> dont forget the sawstop debate or bisquit joiners,or jointers….......and on and on !
> 
> - pottz


and the commoner Bos*¢*h and the priceley *Fe$tool*


> dont forget the sawstop debate or bisquit joiners,or jointers….......and on and on !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m in.
> 
> *The Domino is just an overpriced biscuit joiner!*
> 
> - Rich


*Philistine !* Somebody abjure that 3K award. 


> Pocket screws are a sign of master craftsmanship!
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Amen Brother! I still like my biscuit jointer! and pocket screws!!!!
> 
> - moke


I thought religion was banned… we are inundated by *Philistines*!

Blasphemy is also banned so I'll leave the *mastercraftsmen* in the figment of their own imaginations.

Need a break before I'm compelled to reach for my meds.


----------



## Peteybadboy

No golf today. We D.Q'd. Gives me a day to play in the shop.

Fuzy head today. Not much food last night w JWB is not a good mix.

Puppy has Kennel cough. Wife is nursing.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning from cool S. Ga. Sunny. 
All these post just for numbers, lots to scan, put quickly.

so one more but it is true: Not original.

*The more plaid you wear the higher the quality of your woodwork. *


----------



## EricFai

I really like my flannel shirts.


----------



## 987Ron

I have one old red/black flannel that is my Lionel style comfort blanket. Always makes me feel better. Had to have the collar and cuffs reversed as they were worn out. Wife bought me a new one but the old one is still the favorite.

However need to find a plaid pattern on a tee shirt, summer is coming.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Apparentlly to become a youtube master funriture builder all you need are pocket hole screws, a lot of sand paper, and 2×4s
> 
> - corelz125


YOU forgot skids Man :<))))))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Kreg Screws Rule!!!
> 
> - moke


No!!!! Screw *Kreg*!


> Duck Call
> - moke


You called?... Call me back,



  






*(click on picture)*...


----------



## bandit571

I did find a use for IKEA…









At least a panel of their Metric 1/4" stuff..









Makes a nice back for the Drill Press Stand…

No…that is NOT a sideways photo…


----------



## 987Ron

first for me, audio on LJ. Hope people do not start posting how loud their table saw is. Is they correct kind on thing. Hopefully only the Duck can do that.


----------



## pottz

> Kreg Screws Rule!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> No!!!! Screw *Kreg*!
> 
> Duck Call
> - moke
> 
> You called?... Call me back,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(click on picture)*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i tried duck, keep getting a busy quack !


----------



## moke

> Kreg Screws Rule!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> No!!!! Screw *Kreg*!
> 
> Duck Call
> - moke
> 
> You called?... Call me back,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(click on picture)*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


My Brother and SIL are here, and I am in the home office laughing out loud and a duck call is coming out of my computer, my brother asked me what is wrong with me….. Awesome Duckie!!!!


----------



## moke

Hey Duckmeister, Got my first mini systainer….you got any of those…also..is there any new Youtube tutorials?


----------



## northwoodsman

Rich, I want to hear your idea about table saw accidents. I think we finally have a common ground. I think Saw Stop saws are a fine machine as well and the safety feature is just an added bonus. Exactly two years ago I almost died from a table saw accident and it didn't involve a drop of blood. It may not have killed me but it sure did make my life miserable. Tell me more.


----------



## moke

> Hey Duckmeister, Got my first mini systainer….you got any of those…also..is there any new Youtube tutorials?
> 
> - moke


NWMan--I got that mini and a foam insert for the needles! It's all in systainers and a roller now…I also bought a 1000ml SS cup for larger paint jobs…..used it with the 3M ppm system the other day…...NICE!

Oh…was at the Woodcraft system and they had a small tent too it was on sale, the wife was with me, said it was "cute" that was code for buy that!...I hope…..now I both sizes of tents too.


----------



## RichT

> Rich, I want to hear your idea about table saw accidents. I think we finally have a common ground. I think Saw Stop saws are a fine machine as well and the safety feature is just an added bonus. Exactly two years ago I almost died from a table saw accident and it didn t involve a drop of blood. It may not have killed me but it sure did make my life miserable. Tell me more.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Well, since you have me blocked, I'm surprised you wish to hear from me.


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike - you turned pro finisher on us. Where are you getting your Systainers? I may try cutting some Kaizen foam later today with my laser. I went to Rockler yesterday with my neighbor to get some GF paint. All they had was pints in the color he wanted and he needed a quart. $26.99 per pint so needless to say there still sitting on the shelf for the next person who wants that color. I needed a 12" x 30" piece of BB ply and they showed to have 9 in stock however they could not locate a single piece so we left empty handed. We are headed to Woodcraft now. How do you get your wife to go into a woodworking store?


----------



## northwoodsman

Rich, you are not blocked.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Nobody needs saw stop technology.
Just need a good robust fence that has a built-in power feeder and your hands never come close to the blade…

Material is always held down flat and with the slight angle on the rollers material will always stay against the fence.
What more do you need?


----------



## controlfreak

It went from sharpening to saw stop, that didn't take long.

Went to Lowes to buy some kreg screws this weekend at my daughters house. I don't do much pocket hole work but she had a lose cabinet door. If the maker strips the wood holding a self closing hinge screw it will always loosen over many open and closings no matter how many times you tighten. The course threaded Kreg screws are perfect to correct this, just go about 1/2" more than the original screw.


----------



## moke

> Mike - you turned pro finisher on us. Where are you getting your Systainers? I may try cutting some Kaizen foam later today with my laser. I went to Rockler yesterday with my neighbor to get some GF paint. All they had was pints in the color he wanted and he needed a quart. $26.99 per pint so needless to say there still sitting on the shelf for the next person who wants that color. I needed a 12" x 30" piece of BB ply and they showed to have 9 in stock however they could not locate a single piece so we left empty handed. We are headed to Woodcraft now. How do you get your wife to go into a woodworking store?
> 
> - northwoodsman


I lie to her….tell her there is a lot of stuff she might need in there….I doubt it will work again.


----------



## northwoodsman

s


> Mike - you turned pro finisher on us. Where are you getting your Systainers? I may try cutting some Kaizen foam later today with my laser. I went to Rockler yesterday with my neighbor to get some GF paint. All they had was pints in the color he wanted and he needed a quart. $26.99 per pint so needless to say there still sitting on the shelf for the next person who wants that color. I needed a 12" x 30" piece of BB ply and they showed to have 9 in stock however they could not locate a single piece so we left empty handed. We are headed to Woodcraft now. How do you get your wife to go into a woodworking store?
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> I lie to her….tell her there is a lot of stuff she might need in there….I doubt it will work again.
> 
> - moke


Diamond stone and diamond store, they are very close and could be mistaken for one another if perhaps there was some background noise.


----------



## Peteybadboy

LeeRoy

Saw Stop not needed. I say yes to that. Wanted? I say yes to that.

It is up to each of us to decide.

I expect delivery in weeks.


----------



## moke

> Mike - you turned pro finisher on us. Where are you getting your Systainers? I may try cutting some Kaizen foam later today with my laser. I went to Rockler yesterday with my neighbor to get some GF paint. All they had was pints in the color he wanted and he needed a quart. $26.99 per pint so needless to say there still sitting on the shelf for the next person who wants that color. I needed a 12" x 30" piece of BB ply and they showed to have 9 in stock however they could not locate a single piece so we left empty handed. We are headed to Woodcraft now. How do you get your wife to go into a woodworking store?
> 
> - northwoodsman


I been getting my systainers from Highland Hardware through Amazon. They are extremely reliable and then I get free shipping through Amazon Prime.


----------



## moke

> LeeRoy
> 
> Saw Stop not needed. I say yes to that. Wanted? I say yes to that.
> 
> It is up to each of us to decide.
> 
> I expect delivery in weeks.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I have a friend in his seventies, that after 45 years in woodworking without so much as a scratch, cut off his index and middle finger at the joint. He went to the hospital, they flew him about a hundred and forty miles in a helicopter to Rochester, the Mayo Clinic. They put his fingers back on. They died, and had to be removed. After all was said and done his portion of the bill was 22,000. He could have bought almost 7 saw stops for the money. Six months later he went back and didn't have good control of the push stick because of his missing fingers and cut off his thumb. He now has a saw stop. We were all shocked at the WW club, as he was always very careful plus wearing Safety Glasses and Hearing protection.


----------



## pottz

yeah our company has one and the brake has been tripped several time,meaning it saved several fingers or more.a feeder is a great idea but many things i do it wouldn't work.the kinds of things where fingers get cut off.im considering one myself.


----------



## northwoodsman

I needed a Saw Stop because of my wife. She has no idea what the difference is between a ROS, a cordless drill or a table saw. If she wants my attention and I'm in the shop she'll either scream, throw something at me, or shut the lights off. 75% of the time I'm using the table saw, router, bandsaw, jointer, lathe or something dangerous. She just doesn't get it! That's why the garage door openers with the remote sensors come in handy. When she get's within 10' of the door into the shop the LED lights in both openers come on and I notice the bright LED lights.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> LeeRoy
> 
> Saw Stop not needed. I say yes to that. Wanted? I say yes to that.
> 
> It is up to each of us to decide.
> 
> I expect delivery in weeks.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


If I was buying a saw it would be the one. If my hand is anywhere near the blade I normally have my hand on top of the fence, my little finger on the far side, 2 fingers on top, with thumb and index pushing. Use lots of push sticks. Kickback is my biggest concern. I normally stand to the side of the line of fire. That saved me a couple of times. The first was a real shocker. I could not believe how fast and hard it hit the wall!


----------



## EricFai

Northwoodsman, I like your problem solving, with the remote sensor. Something like that would save a lot of us.


----------



## pottz

> I needed a Saw Stop because of my wife. She has no idea what the difference is between a ROS, a cordless drill or a table saw. If she wants my attention and I m in the shop she ll either scream, throw something at me, or shut the lights off. 75% of the time I m using the table saw, router, bandsaw, jointer, lathe or something dangerous. She just doesn t get it! That s why the garage door openers with the remote sensors come in handy. When she get s within 10 of the door into the shop the LED lights in both openers come on and I notice the bright LED lights.
> 
> - northwoodsman


yeah distracting someone using a machine that can do amputations is not a good thing.show her some you tube videos of people with fingers cut off and then maybe she'll understand the danger she's creating ?


----------



## RichT

> yeah distracting someone using a machine that can do amputations is not a good thing.show her some you tube videos of people with fingers cut off and then maybe she ll understand the danger she s creating ?
> 
> - pottz


Maybe she will use them to perfect her approach for greater effectiveness-and gore.


----------



## pottz

> yeah distracting someone using a machine that can do amputations is not a good thing.show her some you tube videos of people with fingers cut off and then maybe she ll understand the danger she s creating ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Maybe she will use them to perfect her approach for greater effectiveness-and gore.
> 
> - Rich


LMAO!! damn we think too much alike.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hey Duckmeister, Got my first *mini systainer*....you got any of those…also..is there any new Youtube tutorials?
> - moke


What the hell is a *mini 'tainer*???

I tried to put my *old mini* on my base,









but it was a tad top heavy.



> I did find a use for IKEA…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


I did too when my kids played up… I'd threaten to take them to an *IKEA outlet* and leave them there without a floor plan or allen keys.


> Northwoodsman, I like your problem solving, with the remote sensor. Something like that would save a lot of us.
> - Eric


A padlock and a beer hatch is the optimum solution.


----------



## pottz

whats with the obsession with systainers ? a plastic box,so what ! the last thing i need is more boxes tha take up valuable space in my shrinking shop.


----------



## moke

Duckie-Coopertainer!

All…I know there is strong thoughts for and against the saw stop. And the there's the politics of it….I get that. I look at TS accidents like driving….we all have momentary lapse in driving. Who here has never run a stop light or done something that could have caused an accident? If you say you never have, your halo is filling up with $^#t…that same lapse on a TS could cost you fingers or a hand. Now having said that it is still a machine and could fail…and the big one--if you own a jointer/planer that will not just cut off your fingers, it will grind them into hamburger….so lets face it, if you have a saw stop it can give you a false sense if security too…..but after its all said and done…it's a very nice saw. A few year ago I helped a friend put together his Power Matic, and I have to say things did not fit as well as my SS ( wings lining up front and back-bevels lining up etc) OK I will get off my soap box…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I needed a Saw Stop because of my wife. She has no idea what the difference is between a ROS, a cordless drill or a table saw. If she wants my attention and I m in the shop she ll either scream, throw something at me, or shut the lights off. 75% of the time I m using the table saw, router, bandsaw, jointer, lathe or something dangerous. She just doesn t get it! That s why the garage door openers with the remote sensors come in handy. When she get s within 10 of the door into the shop the LED lights in both openers come on and I notice the bright LED lights.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> yeah distracting someone using a machine that can do amputations is not a good thing.show her some you tube videos of people with fingers cut off and then maybe she ll understand the danger she s creating ?
> 
> - pottz


My bride doesn't interrupt, and neither did the kids. Like my BIL says, "You lucky dog, you could have had her sister" )))


----------



## pottz

i hear ya mike nothing wrong extra safety.my wood guy is now selling the saw stop so it might be time to make the leap.i look at it this way,im getting older and maybe the reflexes and speed of thought will diminish as time goes by.and as we get older thats when we cant afford those kinds of accidents,both cost and life wise !


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob. You need to get one of these Jessem hold down units. It's awesome. I haven't had a kickback since I've installed it.










This is the reason why! It hangs on the wall in front of my table saw. You see that little piece of metal in the cut. Take a guess what it is….It's a carbide tip of a saw blade that I had gotten back from the resharp shop.









It's the reason I bought the Jessem unit!


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz, This is a sign I created after my daughter( old enough to know better) came into my shop and announced her entrance just as my fingers had past the table saw blade. I shut the saw off, turned and summoned her to me. I told her, in no uncertain terms. Don't ever do that again. If you ever think of doing that again you will not be allowed in my shop. I told her how Rick Dennington had something similar happen and his injuries. It hasn't happened since. Thankfully I'm not a popular guy and have very few people stopping for a visit. Those who do know to knock on the door or just keep quiet.


----------



## 987Ron

> i hear ya mike nothing wrong extra safety.my wood guy is now selling the saw stop so it might be time to make the leap.i look at it this way,im getting older and maybe the reflexes and speed of thought will diminish as time goes by.and as we get older thats when we cant afford those kinds of accidents,both cost and life wise !
> 
> - pottz


You are correct on getting older. Any safety feature is good, usually. As the eldest (84 this month) probably on Moke's site I find that yes I am slower, but I am not in a hurry anymore. I enjoy the planning the steps and progress of a project. *Taking my time to plan what and how I am going to do things, lowers the accident potential and lowers the mistakes. * 
Getting older has made me safer. Bet it will you too. No more fitting your projects between work and chores. Chores do not go away but many are fewer as some things you just will not do anymore. Hire it out. Stay off the rood, high ladders etc.

I also lock the door.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*BBob* The saw has a factory blade guard and kick-back prevention. It doesn't work with miters or really small parts. Looks like that would work with the blade mitered, eh?


----------



## EricFai

I like your sign Bob, very true and to the point.

Congratulations Ron, you are living a good long life. And there is nothing wrong with being slow in the shop. I think I have slowed down a bit (not even 60 yet) but I enjoy the time in the shop, and hope to for years to come. I am starting to get more into hand tools with some of the processes. I guess I would be considered more of a hybrid woodworker.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, This is a sign I created after my daughter( old enough to know better) came into my shop and announced her entrance just as my fingers had past the table saw blade. I shut the saw off, turned and summoned her to me. I told her, in no uncertain terms. Don t ever do that again. If you ever think of doing that again you will not be allowed in my shop. I told her how Rick Dennington had something similar happen and his injuries. It hasn t happened since. Thankfully I m not a popular guy and have very few people stopping for a visit. Those who do know to knock on the door or just keep quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


damn straight bob,no excuses.


----------



## pottz

> i hear ya mike nothing wrong extra safety.my wood guy is now selling the saw stop so it might be time to make the leap.i look at it this way,im getting older and maybe the reflexes and speed of thought will diminish as time goes by.and as we get older thats when we cant afford those kinds of accidents,both cost and life wise !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are correct on getting older. Any safety feature is good, usually. As the eldest (84 this month) probably on Moke s site I find that yes I am slower, but I am not in a hurry anymore. I enjoy the planning the steps and progress of a project. *Taking my time to plan what and how I am going to do things, lowers the accident potential and lowers the mistakes. *
> Getting older has made me safer. Bet it will you too. No more fitting your projects between work and chores. Chores do not go away but many are fewer as some things you just will not do anymore. Hire it out. Stay off the rood, high ladders etc.
> 
> I also lock the door.
> 
> - 987Ron


yep thats my plan also.when i retire i just wanna take my time and enjoy the process of making things with out the rush.


----------



## pottz

> I like your sign Bob, very true and to the point.
> 
> Congratulations Ron, you are living a good long life. And there is nothing wrong with being slow in the shop. I think I have slowed down a bit (not even 60 yet) but I enjoy the time in the shop, and hope to for years to come. I am starting to get more into hand tools with some of the processes. I guess I would be considered more of a hybrid woodworker.
> 
> - Eric


+1 same here bud.


----------



## EricFai

If I can ever get a bit of an inventory set aside, I might start hitting some craft type shows. There are a few in the local area. Use it as a supplement.

Or just go up into the mountains for trout fishing.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey got the beer bottle tops and added them to my stash. Once I get my bench finished, the drawer cabinet is at the top of the project list. I'm looking forward to another top three with it. Those drawer pulls will be the icing on the cake.


----------



## pottz

> If I can ever get a bit of an inventory set aside, I might start hitting some craft type shows. There are a few in the local area. Use it as a supplement.
> 
> Or just go up into the mountains for trout fishing.
> 
> - Eric


same here when i retire,or just go fish-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Hey got the beer bottle tops and added them to my stash. Once I get my bench finished, the drawer cabinet is at the top of the project list. I m looking forward to another top three with it. Those drawer pulls will be the icing on the cake.
> 
> - BurlyBob


cant wait to see it finished bob.


----------



## EricFai

There are a lot of trout streams just up the road, say 10 miles.


----------



## moke

> Hey got the beer bottle tops and added them to my stash. Once I get my bench finished, the drawer cabinet is at the top of the project list. I m looking forward to another top three with it. Those drawer pulls will be the icing on the cake.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> cant wait to see it finished bob.
> 
> - pottz


Photos?


----------



## 987Ron

> There are a lot of trout streams just up the road, say 10 miles.
> 
> - Eric


Here in GA we have Publix's and Fresh Market Grocers both have fresh unfrozen trout filets. A lot easier and cheaper than trying to get them yourself. At least for me. Grouper and Flounder from the Shrimper is even easier.


----------



## 987Ron

Notice, I can only drink so much Flensburger German Bier, so if the drawer pulls are a success I can only supply limited quantities for others. You may have to find your own suppler and drink your own beer to get the caps. Sorry. I will do my best to consume as much of these beers as I can.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, I agree much easier. But getting out in nature was very relaxing in my younger years. And there South Carolina Mountians are beautiful. And so are those North Georgia Mountians.

Not to mention all of the quaint little towns in the area. Better half an I both like road trips exploring small towns. And we have missed that the past few years.


----------



## moke

> There are a lot of trout streams just up the road, say 10 miles.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Here in GA we have Publix s and Fresh Market Grocers both have fresh unfrozen trout filets. A lot easier and cheaper than trying to get them yourself. At least for me. Grouper and Flounder from the Shrimper is even easier.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron, as you may have heard me say, I am neither a boat or fish fan…..but tonight my wife asked me to cook her some Cod with my fillet mignon…..anniversary you know…..I cooked it to 135 degrees on a Cedar Plank, on our pellet grill. The guide said 145 is the minimum, I the covered it an "let it rest" for 10 minutes. It was very juicy and flakey….now it still tasted like fish, but I just had a little bit if it. Is that the right or wrong way to cook it? Barb said it was very good.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> whats with the obsession with systainers ? a plastic box,so what ! the last thing i need is more boxes tha take up valuable space in my shrinking shop.
> 
> - pottz


C'mon *pottzy*... somewhere to hide your bowls!


> ... Who here has never run a stop light…
> - moke


*Me*... I haven't run for over 10 years… a "brisk" slow pace is about all I can muster… even in a bottle (cask) shop when my home fridges are totally empty.



> ... your halo is filling up with $^#t…
> - moke


Yep…








Bless you my son.


> ... As the eldest (84 this month) probably on Moke s site…
> - 987Ron


Happy birthday *987*... where's my prezzie?

*PS…* Don't get me wrong… I'm all in favour of the *SawStop*... my *Jess-Em* just let me buy more *Fe$tool*.


----------



## EricFai

The fish needs to be flakey all the way through. Years ago I wrapped it in foil with onions, peppers and a bit if seasoning, and grilled it 5-7 on each side over medium heat. So it was more steamed, but was flakey. There are many ways to cook it though.


----------



## 987Ron

Never cooked cod. Always thought of cod as a New England thing. But hey I am from Okla. then Fl. and now S Ga. so what do I know. In Okla. we had Bass and Catfish, usually fried, often with hush puppies or fries. In Fl Grouper was fried or broiled. Trout and other filets, on the grill with a sheet of AL foil underneath, cook till it is flakey. Do not like under cooked fish. The most gourmet type fish we did in Fl was to get Pompano and but in a folded paper cooking bag, add white sauce, add cut up shrimp and/or lobster and bake in the oven. 
The best fish I ever ate was Hog Fish. They do not bite a hook, spear gun. Fl. Keys.


----------



## pottz

> There are a lot of trout streams just up the road, say 10 miles.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Here in GA we have Publix s and Fresh Market Grocers both have fresh unfrozen trout filets. A lot easier and cheaper than trying to get them yourself. At least for me. Grouper and Flounder from the Shrimper is even easier.
> 
> - 987Ron


one good thing about living in socal is we get the best fresh seafood daily.plus calif.is a mojor producer of veggies.well at least until they shut the farmers water supply down.then we'll all pay big !


----------



## EricFai

Never heard of Hog Fish. But never really spent time around oceans. That fish in the paperbag, can be really good if done right.

These fourms have been getting really addictive here. Better half is getting jealous at times.


----------



## pottz

> Never cooked cod. Always thought of cod as a New England thing. But hey I am from Okla. then Fl. and now S Ga. so what do I know. In Okla. we had Bass and Catfish, usually fried, often with hush puppies or fries. In Fl Grouper was fried or broiled. Trout and other filets, on the grill with a sheet of AL foil underneath, cook till it is flakey. Do not like under cooked fish. The most gourmet type fish we did in Fl was to get Pompano and but in a folded paper cooking bag, add white sauce, add cut up shrimp and/or lobster and bake in the oven.
> The best fish I ever ate was Hog Fish. They do not bite a hook, spear gun. Fl. Keys.
> 
> - 987Ron


oh my god you hillbillies talking about fish ! once your away from the coast the quality of fresh fish drops heavily. oh man my mouth waters thinking about chilean sea bass,scallops,alaskan salmon,halibut,lobster and ….man i could go on forever. speakin of cod though i love making beer battered fish and chips.cod cooked properly will melt in your mouth.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Notice, I can only drink so much Flensburger German Bier, so if the drawer pulls are a success I can only supply limited quantities for others. You may have to find your own suppler and drink your own beer to get the caps. Sorry. I will do my best to consume as much of these beers as I can.
> 
> - 987Ron


If you need consumption helpers, let us know ) I'm sure lots of us will jump on the bandwagon. ) )


----------



## pottz

> Notice, I can only drink so much Flensburger German Bier, so if the drawer pulls are a success I can only supply limited quantities for others. You may have to find your own suppler and drink your own beer to get the caps. Sorry. I will do my best to consume as much of these beers as I can.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> If you need consumption helpers, let us know ) I m sure lots of us will jump on the bandwagon. ) )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hold on bob,who's treating ?


----------



## moke

Ron/Guys- A pellet grill is really just a smokey oven. I went to a Photographic College for two years then got recruited to a State University to play Baseball. I took a ton of chemistry since at that time, it was relevant to my career. I do things by weight, volume and temperature. That is the way I am wired, that is the way I was taught at both schools. 
I have watched great cooks the feel the hardness of beef, or add a pinch of this or that. I do not know how to do that. I took a large Cod fillet, and put down 4 pads of butter on a Cedar Plank, laid the good sized Cod fillets on it and put three pads of butter on top and cooked it in the grill until it was 135 degrees took it off, and let it rest for ten minutes, and served it….would you guys change anything? The book said to cook until 145…but I hate overcooked food, and in my experience their number are some sort of temperature to assure nothing is undercooked and you don't get sick. What would you guys have done different…..


----------



## BurlyBob

I really enjoy catching any fish in fresh water. Eating, yeah not so much. I'll smoke any trout, steelhead or salmon. It's about the only way I'll eat one, except of a smoke salmon dip I make.

Set a good steak, prime rib in front of me. I'm all over it.


----------



## pottz

> Ron/Guys- A pellet grill is really just a smokey oven. I went to a Photographic College for two years then got recruited to a State University to play Baseball. I took a ton of chemistry since at that time, it was relevant to my career. I do things by weight, volume and temperature. That is the way I am wired, that is the way I was taught at both schools.
> I have watched great cooks the feel the hardness of beef, or add a pinch of this or that. I do not know how to do that. I took a large Cod fillet, and put down 4 pads of butter on a Cedar Plank, laid the good sized Cod fillets on it and put three pads of butter on top and cooked it in the grill until it was 135 degrees took it off, and let it rest for ten minutes, and served it….would you guys change anything? The book said to cook until 145…but I hate overcooked food, and in my experience their number are some sort of temperature to assure nothing is undercooked and you don t get sick. What would you guys have done different…..
> 
> - moke


yeah you did ok,hey the wife liked it,enough said ! for cod ill do it beer battered with fries,or chips ! most fish i prefer done on the grill just past raw in the middle.salmon and halibut especially dont over cook or it will be very dry and you wont be happy,and im talkin 1 minute can matter.


----------



## pottz

> I really enjoy catching any fish in fresh water. Eating, yeah not so much. I ll smoke any trout, steelhead or salmon. It s about the only way I ll eat one, except of a smoke salmon dip I make.
> 
> Set a good steak, prime rib in front of me. I m all over it.
> 
> - BurlyBob


oh man i love any seafood,but i understand your taste.now smoked salmon or trout +1. my wife makes a real tasty smoked salmon spread.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Notice, I can only drink so much Flensburger German Bier, so if the drawer pulls are a success I can only supply limited quantities for others. You may have to find your own suppler and drink your own beer to get the caps. Sorry. I will do my best to consume as much of these beers as I can.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> If you need consumption helpers, let us know ) I m sure lots of us will jump on the bandwagon. ) )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> hold on bob,who s treating ?
> 
> - pottz


I thought we would be helping Ron )

I don't know a lot about cooking but my buddies have told me I can't go with them if I don't bring my smoked salmon ;(


----------



## pottz

> Notice, I can only drink so much Flensburger German Bier, so if the drawer pulls are a success I can only supply limited quantities for others. You may have to find your own suppler and drink your own beer to get the caps. Sorry. I will do my best to consume as much of these beers as I can.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> If you need consumption helpers, let us know ) I m sure lots of us will jump on the bandwagon. ) )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> hold on bob,who s treating ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought we would be helping Ron )
> 
> I don t know a lot about cooking but my buddies have told me I can t go with them if I don t bring my smoked salmon ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hmmm….... maybe we need to swap smoked salmon bob because mine is pretty damn good ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

OK


----------



## moke

ok thanks everybody!


----------



## corelz125

Morty and Saul, are out one afternoon on a lake when their boat starts sinking.

Saul the banker says to Morty, "So listen, Morty, you know I don't swim so well."

Morty remembered how to carry another swimmer from his lifeguard class when he was just a kid, so Morty begins tugging Saul toward shore. After twenty minutes, he begins to tire.

Finally about 50 feet from shore, Morty asks Saul, "So Saul, do you suppose you could float alone?"

Saul replies, "Morty, this is a hell of a time to be asking for money!"


----------



## corelz125

First time I had Pompano when I was in NC. Very tasty fish. One thing I like but haven't tried to cook is octopus. That's one thing that if you over cook it just throw it in the garbage.


----------



## RichT

Did anyone see the video of Will Smith punching Chris Rock in the face over a nasty joke about his wife?


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, "And he was bad, bad Leroy Brown…"

A lesson about messing with the wife of a Jealous man…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

) ) He doesn't carry much of a punch ) Can't believe he was that mad. Oscars will have to be prerecorded and censored )


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... most fish i prefer done on the grill just past raw in the middle.salmon and halibut especially dont over cook or it will be very dry and you wont be happy,and im talkin 1 minute can matter.
> - pottz


Bet you overcook *sushi* and your *blue steaks* turn out *charcoal*

To cook a good steak…


Turn your palm flat, facing the sky.
Place the steak in that palm.
Light a cigarette lighter and lower the flame.
Hold the lit cigarette lighter close, under your extended hand, with the steak still on top.
When the back of your hand gets warm… *the steak is cooked*!
Remove the lighter immediately or you'll over cook the steak.


----------



## controlfreak

How do you like your steak? Knock the horns off and wipe it's a$$.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> How do you like your steak? Knock the horns off and *wipe it s a$$*.
> 
> - controlfreak


... with a cold tissue… you don't want it over cooked.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa exactly how I use the T.S.

One of the best fish meals I have ever had was at Moma's Fish House N. Maui. We can go out to Ft. Myers Beach or Sanabel for an awesome fish dinner too. Caught daily.

Board meeting at 8:30. Then I will build a large dawg crate for the wife, then maybe a new lumber cart (motivated) by a project posted yesterday. May do a larger version that "fits" the space.

Moke terrible story on the fingers and thumb. Wife said I "had" to get a S.S., It is still sad to see my Delta X go.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz all those fish you talk of are Alaskan or S. American. You do have some good local stuff as well. Went out on a boat of SF with big 10-12 rollers coming in. All sales guys from all over the country. The boss, the boat Captain and I were the only ones not heaving over the side. Nice red fish from pretty deep as I remember.

My Favorites are from the Caribbean Tropical Waters. The warm waters of the Caribbean has a great variety of great edible fish. On a small boat off N. Belize the local Captain even fixed us Barracuda.

Hogfish in Fl and Caribbean 3 types all Wrasse's All great on the plate.









THE FISH - A Hogfish is a Wrasse! Wrasse boasts one of the most delicate and moist flesh in the Florida waters. A species that has adapted a long snout to dig for mollusks in the sand and retrieve shrimps and crabs from within reefs and stone formations on the ocean floor. With a diet of Shellfish, Mussels and Clams, the natural sweetness of its prey lends that characteristic to the flavor of the Hogfish. As most have heard, shrimp contain cholesterol (the good type), the Hogfish has the ability to convert the cholesterol into pure fat that it stores as intramuscular fat. This contributes to moisture and oil in the flesh which translates to a silky and delicate mouth feel.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Cool out and sunny. Later up in the low 70s, nice day ahead.

The Corgi is with us today, dog sitting. Out on a walk with our dog and the wife.

Rare steaks, pass a candle under it and if it does not Moo it is done.

Have a great day. All this talk of fish may have to go to the Shrimper and see what he has brought in besides shrimp. But shrimp would be okay.

Later.


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike - of all fish don't undercook cod (don't ask why because if I tell you you'll never eat it again). If you brine it in 1 quart of water with 2 Tbsp. of salt and 4 Tbsp. of sugar for 24 hours it will take on the sweetness of lobster. Brush it with butter after it's cooked. Also never purchase farm raised fish of any kind, it tastes "fishy", buy wild or nothing at all. Brush your salmon with pesto and your wife will never want it any other way, you can still do the cedar plank method. I may have spent many years as a Chef instructor and a Research & Development Chef in a former life.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ok my 2 cents give me shark steak or flounder stuffed with crab meat and i am 1 *HAPPY BOY :<))))))))*


----------



## pottz

> Did anyone see the video of Will Smith punching Chris Rock in the face over a nasty joke about his wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


yeah,chris earned that one.


----------



## corelz125

NOWDS I bought monkfish once and when I looked close I saw somethig moving. It had these little tiny worms. Turns out that's not such a bad thing it means the fish is fresh but I haven't bought it again and I over cooked that one.

Tony shark steak is very good. It's one of my daughter's favorite fish.

Ron Red Snapper from the Caribbean is top of the list.


----------



## corelz125

> Did anyone see the video of Will Smith punching Chris Rock in the face over a nasty joke about his wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Think He would of did that if it was Dwayne Johnson or Terry Crews instead of Pookie?


----------



## 987Ron

If you love to eat fish *never, never ever* look at raw fish flesh under a microscope.


----------



## pottz

> Did anyone see the video of Will Smith punching Chris Rock in the face over a nasty joke about his wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Think He would of did that if it was Dwayne Johnson or Terry Crews instead of Pookie?
> 
> - corelz125


i doubt it.


----------



## controlfreak

Will Smith went from laughing to full on smack mode pretty damn quick.


----------



## moke

> Did anyone see the video of Will Smith punching Chris Rock in the face over a nasty joke about his wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Think He would of did that if it was Dwayne Johnson or Terry Crews instead of Pookie?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i doubt it.
> 
> - pottz


Assault in most States doesn't have to be "pressed"...If it is witnessed by LE, it can still be charged….Pressing charges is for when crimes are NOT witnessed by LE. His crime was seen accross the world… Of course this is Calfornia….(sorry Pottzy) wanna bet he never gets charged?

I guess Chris Rock is lucky he didn't joke about Alec Baldwins wife…..


----------



## RichT

> Assault in most States doesn t have to be "pressed"...If it is witnessed by LE, it can still be charged….Pressing charges is for when crimes are NOT witnessed by LE. His crime was seen accross the world… Of course this is Calfornia….(sorry Pottzy) wanna bet he never gets charged?
> 
> - moke


It was refreshing to see all of the celebrities wearing their masks to set an example for the masked K thru 12 kids. It screamed we're all in this together!


----------



## BurlyBob

Why do people pay so much attention to people whose only job is to play pretend? It's not like they actually do anything productive. I mean they are nothing but overpaid court jesters.


----------



## moke

Rich, I just can't watch any of these award shows anymore. They just want to celebrate themselves…they get up there and preach about political things…why….because they can….its the bully pulpit! The Hypocritical narratives of the sport and movie stars is more than I can bare, I avoid any type of program like this.

Around here when someone does something like this he is charged and most of the time he is fined, but now more and more the prep is being sentenced to Anger Management classes. What Chris Rock said was not a huge insult, just poking fun at something a little out of the ordinary, then Will Smith goes off. The "star" community spends a good share of time criticizing everything around them, but when they are criticized, look out. A few years ago Ricky Gervais said some things that were VERY true, and have you seen him in anything recently? Hypocrites


----------



## pottz

> Will Smith went from laughing to full on smack mode pretty damn quick.
> 
> - controlfreak


i guess he thought it was funny at first then realized,thats my wife your talkin about.apparently chris rock has made jokes about her before and will thought enough is enough.


----------



## moke

> Why do people pay so much attention to people whose only job is to play pretend? It s not like they actually do anything productive. I mean they are nothing but overpaid court jesters.
> 
> - BurlyBob


AMEN BBob!!!


----------



## moke

They just need to be more genuine, like all of us, and the Duck….well….us

He lives too far away to slap me…


----------



## RichT

> Rich, I just can t watch any of these award shows anymore.
> 
> - moke


I can't stand them either. I only caught that clip because it was suddenly on every news site I visited.


----------



## pottz

> Rich, I just can t watch any of these award shows anymore.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I can t stand them either. I only caught that clip because it was suddenly on every news site I visited.
> 
> - Rich


+1 i cant stand watching the oscars or any of em.boring as hell.at least will added some excitment.


----------



## moke

> Rich, I just can t watch any of these award shows anymore.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I can t stand them either. I only caught that clip because it was suddenly on every news site I visited.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> +1 i cant stand watching the oscars or any of em.boring as hell.at least will added some excitment.
> 
> - pottz


Pottzy, I never looked at it that way…..good point


----------



## corelz125

They are drug out and boring. Most of the stuff that wins sucked anyway.


----------



## pottz

at least chris took it in stried.ill bet he never makes a joke about wills wife again-lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

I haven't watched any of those shows in years. I've got far better things to do with my time.


----------



## DevinT

I spend all my time watching Bluey with my kid these days


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> They just need to be more genuine, like all of us, and the Duck….well….us
> 
> He lives too far away to slap me…
> 
> - moke


It's not only *Gomez* and *Morticia* that have a *Thing*.

Don't expect *distance* to be your *security blanket*... load your guns… 









*package has been prepared !*


----------



## pottz

> They just need to be more genuine, like all of us, and the Duck….well….us
> 
> He lives too far away to slap me…
> 
> - moke
> 
> It s not only *Gomez* and *Morticia* that have a *Thing*.
> 
> Don t expect *distance* to be your *security blanket*... load your guns…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *package has been prepared !*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


mike he's bluffing,he wont spend the money because it would eat into his vino supplies.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I thought the slap was staged. I don't watch those shows, but saw a replay.

Rebuilt a lumber cart today. Making room for my saw stop delivery on Wed.

Looking forward to mind melding with my new saw.

Beautiful out back right now.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> mike he s bluffing,he wont spend the money because it would eat into his vino supplies.
> 
> - pottz


No vino sacrifice… It's COD and I'm hoping *Yankees* are dumb enough to accept the delivery cost…


----------



## controlfreak

> Will Smith went from laughing to full on smack mode pretty damn quick.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> i guess he thought it was funny at first then realized,thats my wife your talkin about.apparently chris rock has made jokes about her before and will thought enough is enough.
> 
> - pottz


No he just didn't think and was laughing because he knew a camera was on him. Then he saw something in his wife's face or worse she said something to him like "are you going to take that?" Then he went into protect mode, big mistake, it will be the last Academy award he didn't win. It is what I call a CLE Career Limiting Experience. He will be okay but has put some limits on what he can do. Let that PR operation spin up, a tearful interview is in our future, he will play the victim. He is an actor after all.


----------



## moke

> They just need to be more genuine, like all of us, and the Duck….well….us
> 
> He lives too far away to slap me…
> 
> - moke
> 
> It s not only *Gomez* and *Morticia* that have a *Thing*.
> 
> Don t expect *distance* to be your *security blanket*... load your guns…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *package has been prepared !*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


UH OH--(said from a moke in hiding)


----------



## moke

> Will Smith went from laughing to full on smack mode pretty damn quick.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> i guess he thought it was funny at first then realized,thats my wife your talkin about.apparently chris rock has made jokes about her before and will thought enough is enough.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No he just didn t think and was laughing because he knew a camera was on him. Then he saw something in his wife s face or worse she said something to him like "are you going to take that?" Then he went into protect mode, big mistake, it will be the last Academy award he didn t win. It is what I call a CLE Career Limiting Experience. He will be okay but has put some limits on what he can do. Let that PR operation spin up, a tearful interview is in our future, he will play the victim. He is an actor after all.
> 
> - controlfreak


Well said my friend!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## moke

In a darkened room sits a man in an immaculate Walmart suit, sipping on a red wine taken from a box, sits at a desk….in walks a man in a blue house dress, decorated with animals, face mask, and some pink salander pumps…..the man at the desk says, "why do you on this day of my daughters wedding come to me for a favor?".

The man in the Bluse house dress replies,"I have been wronged God father"

"By whom" the suited man askes..

"A Yank named Moke", he replies…."he has said awful things about me"....

"I will make him an offer he can't refuse " Says the Godfather….

"What will this favor cost me" the blue Housed dressed man says

"5 systaniers and a domino machine" the Godfather says

"Screw that" he replies…I will mail him a Killer Duck"..

And the scene goes black…....


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... in walks a man in a blue house dress, decorated with animals…..
> - moke


Worthy winner!!!!


----------



## moke

> ..... in walks a man in a blue house dress, decorated with animals…..
> - moke
> 
> Worthy winner!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


You are good with the photo shop type program you use and very quick…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> You are good with the photo shop type program you use and very quick…..
> - moke


Just a good camera and distinguished actors… a good prop room helps.


----------



## moke

> You are good with the photo shop type program you use and very quick…..
> - moke
> 
> Just a good camera and distinguished actors… a good prop room helps.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


When does the new Frock debut? And when is the next youtube


----------



## DevinT

I love Duck's flare. He is … the Duck. Unapologetic and un-flaunting. Not like that "What Meike Makes" on YouTube always flaunting the goods. The Duck is modest. Modesty is good. Otherwise I'd be up in the shop with a halter top and Daisy Dukes.


----------



## pottz

> In a darkened room sits a man in an immaculate Walmart suit, sipping on a red wine taken from a box, sits at a desk….in walks a man in a blue house dress, decorated with animals, face mask, and some pink salander pumps…..the man at the desk says, "why do you on this day of my daughters wedding come to me for a favor?".
> 
> The man in the Bluse house dress replies,"I have been wronged God father"
> 
> "By whom" the suited man askes..
> 
> "A Yank named Moke", he replies…."he has said awful things about me"....
> 
> "I will make him an offer he can t refuse " Says the Godfather….
> 
> "What will this favor cost me" the blue Housed dressed man says
> 
> "5 systaniers and a domino machine" the Godfather says
> 
> "Screw that" he replies…I will mail him a Killer Duck"..
> 
> And the scene goes black…....
> 
> - moke


*LMAO !!!!!*


----------



## moke

> I love Duck s flare. He is … the Duck. Unapologetic and un-flaunting. Not like that "What Meike Makes" on YouTube always flaunting the goods. The Duck is modest. Modesty is good. Otherwise I d be up in the shop with a halter top and Daisy Dukes.
> 
> - DevinT


+1…..


----------



## corelz125

If the house dress is on that staute then it means theres a duck running around with nothing on. Oh god the horror.


----------



## moke

> If the house dress is on that staute then it means theres a duck running around with nothing on. Oh god the horror.
> 
> - corelz125


Saints preserve us!


----------



## corelz125

The Duck is one of a kind. It gets boring when he's not around.


----------



## moke

Slow tonite


----------



## RichT

A guy is applying to be a greeter at Walmart. He tells the manager he's the man for the job because he's clairvoyant. He'll be able to direct customers to what they want without them even asking.

The manager figures he's got to see this, so he gives him a shot.

The first customer comes in and the clairvoyant says, "You'll find the cutlery on aisle 12." The customer is amazed and thanks him. The manager is impressed.

The next customer comes in and the clairvoyant says, "Shampoo is on aisle 4." The customer is amazed, and the manager is very impressed.

The next customer comes in, a grumpy woman. "You'll find douche on aisle 18," says the clairvoyant. The woman is outraged and yells that she's there to buy Preparation H, and storms off.

The clairvoyant looks sheepishly at the manager and says, holding up his thumb and index finger, "missed it by that much."


----------



## corelz125

Monday night some guys might be worn out from the weekend


----------



## moke

Tapping out guys….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I love Duck s flare. He is … the Duck. Unapologetic and un-flaunting. Not like that "What Meike Makes" on YouTube always flaunting the goods. The Duck is modest. Modesty is good. Otherwise I d be up in the shop with a halter top and Daisy Dukes.
> - DevinT
> 
> +1…..
> - moke


A halter top and *Daisy Duke* are always welcome in my workshop… and put together, *++1*... unfortunately, here in downtown, hicksville *Churchill*, *daisy dukes* have a different meaning,










> If the house dress is on that staute then it means theres a duck running around with nothing on. Oh god the horror.
> - corelz125
> 
> Saints preserve us!
> - moke


Sprung,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> When does the new Frock debut? And when is the next youtube
> - moke


There's still 20 years or 3,500 farts (whichever comes first) left in that animal nightie… though the CA dribbles may shorten it's wear life.

I do have a backup 








but it opens at the front which scares the *bjesus* outa my neighbours when I wear it on my ride-on.

As for videos, I can only find XXX scripts, which I don't think would be easily filmed with me being the cameraman and the actor.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all. Coffee is perking.

Time in the shop, will not be wearing a dress, thong, daisy dukes or other unorthodox shop attire. Might want to have the big door open. Neighbor is he ex-sheriff and he still has connections.

Just go the ultimate lesser dress code, FFK


----------



## corelz125

Wheres the super hero house dress?


----------



## pottz

> When does the new Frock debut? And when is the next youtube
> - moke
> 
> There s still 20 years or 3,500 farts (whichever comes first) left in that animal nightie… though the CA dribbles may shorten it s wear life.
> 
> I do have a backup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it opens at the front which scares the *bjesus* outa my neighbours when I wear it on my ride-on.
> 
> As for videos, I can only find XXX scripts, which I don t think would be easily filmed with me being the cameraman and the actor.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


at least this one is a little more manly ? which isn't saying a lot-lol. maybe a kimono duckie ?


----------



## moke

I like it-Kimono Duck!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> at least this one is a little more manly ? which isn t saying a lot-lol. maybe a kimono duckie ?
> - pottz


Take your choice, long or short sleeve, cotton or silk?


















The top one just celebrated it's 50th. birthday and still fits… Hell I can still remember the *"wiggle"* room when I first got it. It caught up to me every 3rd. step.


----------



## 987Ron

Sometimes when I read the posts on various sites on LJ I worry about the mental status of my fellow woodworkers. But I am still here, reading them, posting so I guess I am one that may have issues also.


----------



## pottz

i knew it !!!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

I know that there is a lot of a debate that Saw Stop can save a lot of fingers. But that will only fix one issue on one woodworking machine. Education and common sense are really the basic fundamental keys to safety and where it needs to start. I'm sure many of us learned from generations before us or perhaps in high school shop class. With each generation we get farther removed from those sources and the information gets diluted. People are learning bits and pieces from the internet or by trial and error. Right now there is another very recent post where someone asks a question and the first response was yet another question. Once you see the response and look at the picture you will be shaking your head in disbelief. Some posts are really painful to read and you just close them without posting because you don't want put a target on your back by posting a negative response.


----------



## pottz

> Sometimes when I read the posts on various sites on LJ I worry about the mental status of my fellow woodworkers. But I am still here, reading them, posting so I guess I am one that may have issues also.
> 
> - 987Ron


were all on this crazy train together ron,and no one gets off in one piece !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I know that there is a lot of a debate that Saw Stop can save a lot of fingers. But that will only fix one issue on one woodworking machine. Education and common sense are really the basic fundamental keys to safety and where it needs to start. I m sure many of us learned from generations before us or perhaps in high school shop class. With each generation we get farther removed from those sources and the information gets diluted. People are learning bits and pieces from the internet or by trial and error. Right now there is another very recent post where someone asks a question and the first response was yet another question. Once you see the response and look at the picture you will be shaking your head in disbelief. Some posts are really painful to read and you just close them without posting because you don t want put a target on your back by posting a negative response.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I read an article a year or so ago saying psychologists are surprised IQs are dropping about 10 points in developed countries. It was previously thought IQ was hereditary. No studies have been done yet, but they believe changing to a service-based economy and/or using more digital devices is reducing cognitive exercise. This is consistent with Professor John Hawks, Department of Anthropology, University of Wisconsin-Madison saying ******************** Sapiens changing from Hunter/Gatherers to living in cities our skulls shrank because our brains do not have to work as hard because we rely more on the intelligence of others. It is obvious that evolution continues today. ;((


----------



## RichT

> I read an article a year or so ago saying psychologists are surprised IQs are dropping about 10 points in developed countries. It was previously thought IQ was hereditary.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Maybe it still is hereditary and dropping due to a shift in birthrates across the curve. In other words, maybe stupid people are breeding at a higher rate than those with greater intelligence. Also, IQ doesn't measure intelligence as such, it's a measure of your ability to reason.

There's another issue regarding the notion of an average IQ. The tests are designed to generate a bell curve with a mean of 100 for a population sample. In school in the '70s, I was taught that the standard deviation for the IQ curve was ten. So, an IQ of 130 put you in the three sigma zone, or roughly 99.7 percentile.

I firmly believe that intellectuals are some of the dumbest people on the planet. Their postings on places like Twitter back that up. Having read the classics does nothing to improve your common sense.


----------



## corelz125

NOWDs you didnt know the majority of the people who respond to every post on here know everything about everything and are never wrong.


----------



## corelz125

This common core teaching method they use now will keep dropping IQ's.


----------



## DevinT

Private School, baby! Oh, and after-school woodwork with Mommy. Gotta keep the buggers busy or they end up like the rest of today's yout's-obstinate, coddled, and ignorant.

*EDIT:* I also stock a home library with hundreds upon hundreds of books so they can learn what school has decided is not worth their time (or my money)


----------



## northwoodsman

Once you figure out which post I'm talking about you'll say "WTF?". I just shook my head in disbelief and walked away from my computer.

Corelz - the group that bugs me the most is the ones who have mastered Google 101. "Why look something up when all you have to do is post a question on a forum and dozens of other people who have nothing better to do will research it for you and provide you with multiple answers?". They just type a question, grab a cold beer and sit back and wait while others do all the work.


----------



## moke

> Once you figure out which post I m talking about you ll say "WTF?". I just shook my head in disbelief and walked away from my computer.
> 
> Corelz - the group that bugs me the most is the ones who have mastered Google 101. "Why look something up when all you have to do is post a question on a forum and dozens of other people who have nothing better to do will research it for you and provide you with multiple answers?". They just type a question, grab a cold beer and sit back and wait while others do all the work.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Lord knows there is nothing on the internet that isn't true!


----------



## RichT

> Lord knows there is nothing on the internet that isn t true!
> 
> - moke


Amen to that.


----------



## northwoodsman

> I saw the post. I took one look at the photo and likewise had to also ask myself … "does he have a death wish?" And "get the Darwin Award ready"
> 
> - DevinT


I was giving him the benefit of the doubt until the obvious question was asked (the first post). If it was just a spindle it would be bad enough, but… OMG! I really cannot believe he made it that far. Everything I learned in physics, (heck, in life) was just dis-proven.


----------



## EricFai

Google search can provide much information, but only after you sift through the BS.

Also good books are a nessisty. Problem is not may people read them.


----------



## pottz

maybe someone can tell me what post you guys are talking about ? or is it an inside joke !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

While intelligence may be hereditary, stupidity is an acquired skill.

I remember participating in an IQ test in one of my psychology classes at uni, can't remember the exact results, but I do remember being ribbed by the class as I was in the higher percentile…

Now look at me… regression in perfection!


----------



## moke

Duckie…I was wondering if you saw that…with all the sideways photos I was surprised that you didn't go off…..


----------



## moke

NWman…that is painful to look at…I will keep my comments to myself…


----------



## northwoodsman

> maybe someone can tell me what post you guys are talking about ? or is it an inside joke !
> 
> - pottz


Pottz - i messaged you.


----------



## EricFai

Now y'all got me wondering.


----------



## corelz125

> Once you figure out which post I m talking about you ll say "WTF?". I just shook my head in disbelief and walked away from my computer.
> 
> Corelz - the group that bugs me the most is the ones who have mastered Google 101. "Why look something up when all you have to do is post a question on a forum and dozens of other people who have nothing better to do will research it for you and provide you with multiple answers?". They just type a question, grab a cold beer and sit back and wait while others do all the work.
> 
> - northwoodsman


The copy and paste crew with the long drug out responses. There seems to be multiple questions every day that the answers are easy to find all over the internet.


----------



## moke

> Now y all got me wondering.
> 
> - Eric


Sent PM


----------



## moke

Like Bill Ingeval says….Here's your sign….


----------



## pottz

just checked it,WOW!!! lucky that thing didn't break off and fly who knows where.i dont wanna be anywhere near that guy when he's turning. i almost made a comment but most of you know me well enough to know where that would have gone-lol.


----------



## moke

> just checked it,WOW!!! lucky that thing didn t break off and fly who knows where.i dont wanna be anywhere near that guy when he s turning. i almost made a comment but most of you know me well enough to know where that would have gone-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Good choice Pottzy


----------



## DevinT

> Like Bill Ingeval says….Here s your sign….
> 
> - moke


HAH! I immediately blurted out a chuckle. ^_^


----------



## northwoodsman

> just checked it,WOW!!! lucky that thing didn t break off and fly who knows where.i dont wanna be anywhere near that guy when he s turning. i almost made a comment but most of you know me well enough to know where that would have gone-lol.
> 
> - pottz


See what I mean. Woodworking ain't for everybody. Maybe it is with some mentoring, some training, some patience, and some common sense.


----------



## pottz

> just checked it,WOW!!! lucky that thing didn t break off and fly who knows where.i dont wanna be anywhere near that guy when he s turning. i almost made a comment but most of you know me well enough to know where that would have gone-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> See what I mean. Woodworking ain t for everybody. Maybe it is with some mentoring, some training, some patience, and some common sense.
> 
> - northwoodsman


i say he could use a little of all that ! im surprised no one tore into him as is usual here.


----------



## pottz

damn i lied again,thedane made a comment and i had to jump on it-lol.


----------



## corelz125

You were a lot more lenient this time than other times. The old saying common sense isn't so common


----------



## pottz

> You were a lot more lenient this time than other times. The old saying common sense isn t so common
> 
> - corelz125


maybe im getting soft in my growing age…...........nahhhh,just having a good day i think!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> maybe someone can tell me what post you guys are talking about ? or is it an inside joke !
> - pottz
> 
> Duckie…I was wondering if you saw that…with all the sideways photos I was surprised that you didn t go off…..
> - moke


You two on the same page as I am?... however, different books?

Like *pottzy* I have no bloody idea what the *"debate"* is on about… however, I will add that as soon as I see the first *sideways* picture… exit stage any bloody direction!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I read an article a year or so ago saying psychologists are surprised IQs are dropping about 10 points in developed countries. It was previously thought IQ was hereditary.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Maybe it still is hereditary and dropping due to a shift in birthrates across the curve. In other words, maybe stupid people are breeding at a higher rate than those with greater intelligence. Also, IQ doesn t measure intelligence as such, it s a measure of your ability to reason.
> 
> There s another issue regarding the notion of an average IQ. The tests are designed to generate a bell curve with a mean of 100 for a population sample. In school in the 70s, I was taught that the standard deviation for the IQ curve was ten. So, an IQ of 130 put you in the three sigma zone, or roughly 99.7 percentile.
> 
> *I firmly believe that intellectuals are some of the dumbest people on the planet. * Their postings on places like Twitter back that up. Having read the classics does nothing to improve your common sense.
> 
> - Rich


In the Story of Stupidity Welles says that has been a problem since ancient Greece.

How do you separate intelligence from the ability to reason?


----------



## moke

> OK… finally saw what all you pussies are carrying on about..
> 
> Other than the first *sideways* picture, I scrolled to the comments…
> 
> That guy is a dickhead… not for his setup of the lathe but his setup of his camera.
> 
> What he does on the lathe is no worse than using a *Bos¢h* sander instead of a *Rotex*1
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


HEY…..put em up…..whats next..you insult my wife, right after my sander? (Pottz did me a favor and talked me into the Bosch and now I have cash to eat with)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... in walks a man in a blue house dress, decorated with animals…..
> - moke
> 
> Worthy winner!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> - moke


That was my 2nd. *'car*.. my first was for a minor role as one of the *"intelectuals"* in Idiocracy.


----------



## moke

> ..... in walks a man in a blue house dress, decorated with animals…..
> - moke
> 
> Worthy winner!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> - moke
> 
> That was my 2nd. * car*.. my first was for a minor role as one of the *"intelectuals"* in Idiocracy.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


LMAO


----------



## corelz125

Mike you were the only one to tell him blunt but not being nasty at the same time. Dont know if he'll get it though. I dont even turn and know that was way to big for that machine.


----------



## moke

The Dane tried to tell him and it went right over his head, The Dane is a very accomplished turner….

I am guessing no too many people want a 15 pound chunk of wood coming at you at 25 to 30 MPH…..

Thanks Corelz…..I hope he gets it. He seems respectful and friendly….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> While intelligence may be hereditary, stupidity is an acquired skill.
> 
> I remember participating in an IQ test in one of my psychology classes at uni, can t remember the exact results, but I do remember being ribbed by the class as I was in the higher percentile…
> 
> Now look at me… regression in perfection!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I had to take some kind of test to qualify for the apprenticeship. I asked the counselor what my score was? All he would say is you can do anything you want to do. What does that mean? I have always wondered why there was no score for the test.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> HEY…..put em up…..whats next..you insult my wife, right after my sander? (Pottz did me a favor and 0 and now I have *cash to eat with*)
> - moke


I stand humble if I offended *mokesse*...

Nevertheless, *"talked me into the Bosch"*…just goes to prove my point… *IDIOCRACY*!..

Gold teeth (or even porcelain) are better to eat with than *green paper*… who know what "intelligent rich" person has run out of TP during the pandemic and chose to recycle.


----------



## RichT

> How do you separate intelligence from the ability to reason?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Knowledge would have been a better word choice than intelligence.


----------



## bandit571

FYI: This is NOT a sideways photo..









Test fitted the drawers to the runners..









And this was the easiest way to install the runners…


----------



## moke

> HEY…..put em up…..whats next..you insult my wife, right after my sander? (Pottz did me a favor and 0 and now I have *cash to eat with*)
> - moke
> 
> I stand humble if I offended *mokesse*...
> 
> Nevertheless, *"talked me into the Bosch"*…just goes to prove my point… *IDIOCRACY*!..
> 
> Gold teeth (or even porcelain) are better to eat with than *green paper*… who know what "intelligent rich" person has run out of TP during the pandemic and chose to recycle.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


LMAO!!!!


----------



## pottz

> OK… finally saw what all you pussies are carrying on about..
> 
> Other than the first *sideways* picture, I scrolled to the comments…
> 
> That guy is a dickhead… not for his setup of the lathe but his setup of his camera.
> 
> What he does on the lathe is no worse than using a *Bos¢h* sander instead of a *Rotex*1
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> HEY…..put em up…..whats next..you insult my wife, right after my sander? (Pottz did me a favor and talked me into the Bosch and now I have cash to eat with)
> 
> - moke


smart man.careful mike you mike get a will smith bitch slap !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> The Dane tried to tell him and it went right over his head, The Dane is a very accomplished turner….
> 
> I am guessing no too many people want a 15 pound chunk of wood coming at you at 25 to 30 MPH…..
> 
> Thanks Corelz…..I hope he gets it. He seems respectful and friendly….
> 
> - moke


yeah you two got me all sweaty and i went back for another bitch slap ! i gotta cool down !


----------



## moke

Hey the Duck is evidently a two time Oscar winner….I could get slapped and make enough cash to get a domino and a rotex….although I have a Bosch, which is superior.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...I am guessing no too many people want a 15 pound chunk of wood coming at you at 25 to 30 MPH…..
> - moke


And you guys (and Gals) wonder why I pack death during *duck hunting season*... that piece of lead may be a tad lighter, but it's a helluva lot faster… quicker than anyone can yell *duck!*.


> ....easy duckie,family friendly remember.
> - pottz


How would you like it if your kid came out *sideways*... actually you wouldn't care but SWMBO may raise a modicum of protest… I am just acknowledging my feminine side and family considerate.


----------



## 987Ron

This will be controversial: Please me kind in roasting me. I have an older Bosch 5 inch ROS, I recently acquired a Festool 5" ROS in its systainer. Today I used both on the same wood with the same grit paper on both to compare. Like my old Bosch better. Fits my hand better, smoother operating, easier to adjust speed. Prefer my Bosch over the Festool. 
Ready for the scoulding!


----------



## moke

> FYI: This is NOT a sideways photo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitted the drawers to the runners..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was the easiest way to install the runners…
> 
> - bandit571


Getting there Bandit! Paint, stain, or clear finish? I recently saw a "tip" where the magazine recommended using pegboard for drawer bottoms for shop cabinets….I have a ton of pegboard left over from my shop build. I may try that.

PS--the color on your photos is good!


----------



## 987Ron

If you used pegboard for drawer bottoms would not the dirt, dust etc. just drop into the drawer below? Can see things like screw drivers, awls etc, poking through and jamming the drawers.


----------



## moke

> This will be controversial: Please me kind in roasting me. I have an older Bosch 5 inch ROS, I recently acquired a Festool 5" ROS in its systainer. Today I used both on the same wood with the same grit paper on both to compare. Like my old Bosch better. Fits my hand better, smoother operating, easier to adjust speed. Prefer my Bosch over the Festool.
> Ready for the scoulding!
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron, No scolding….I will be standing by to bitch slap anyone that is going to. You are the Senior woodworker here, you have seniority….if you say the bosch is better we believe you. Now the upside down folks from the bottom of the earth may not, but nothing but respect from those of us on the right side of the earth.


----------



## moke

> If you used pegboard for drawer bottoms would not the dirt, dust etc. just drop into the drawer below? Can see things like screw drivers, awls etc, poking through and jamming the drawers.
> 
> - 987Ron


I suppose its possible, but I think if you shook the drawer a liitle while its open, it may get the dust out….but hey its just a "tip" They are not all winners….Actually I was more worried about small screws.


----------



## Yonda

> FYI: This is NOT a sideways photo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitted the drawers to the runners..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was the easiest way to install the runners…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Getting there Bandit! Paint, stain, or clear finish? I recently saw a "tip" where the magazine recommended using pegboard for drawer bottoms for shop cabinets….I have a ton of pegboard left over from my shop build. I may try that.
> 
> PS--the color on your photos is good!
> 
> - moke


I have left over pegboard also, what did the magazine article say with regard to the advantages of the pegboard…air flow, dirt falling though, I was just wondering.
--Yolanda


----------



## Yonda

> If you used pegboard for drawer bottoms would not the dirt, dust etc. just drop into the drawer below? Can see things like screw drivers, awls etc, poking through and jamming the drawers.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I suppose its possible, but I think if you shook the drawer a liitle while its open, it may get the dust out….but hey its just a "tip" They are not all winners….Actually I was more worried about small screws.
> 
> - moke


Thanks, I'm a newbie, so every know and then I miss things that are obvious to others.


----------



## corelz125

Long time no comment Yolanda. Welcome back


----------



## corelz125

Duck theres another thread with just giving model numbers and no more than that. I'm starting to agree with you about that.


----------



## Yonda

> Long time no comment Yolanda. Welcome back
> 
> - corelz125


Thank you


----------



## EricFai

I remember in the article they commented about using the holes in the peg board to screw in dividers from the bottom. That may work well in the event one needs to change up the configuration of the dividers.


----------



## moke

Yolanda, The tip was from another woodworker. I read several magazines and I don't even know where I saw it. But the idea is to cut a slot on the drawer side or nail it to the bottom, which ever is your preference, and the holes will allow the dust to fall through. It obviously has some problems, in that any dust that accumulates while the drawer is closed may fall through to the next drawer down, but I think the idea is to give it a little shake while the drawer is open to get it a little cleaner inside. Like you I have some pegboard left over. Like 20 or so 2' x 4' sheets. So it interested me. I'm going to use a bad word to some, but I kreg my drawers together. In the front, under the drawer front and in the back, where it can not be seen. I wouldn't use glue so I could disassemble and replace it if needed.


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> This will be controversial: Please me kind in roasting me. I have an older Bosch 5 inch ROS, I recently acquired a Festool 5" ROS in its systainer. Today I used both on the same wood with the same grit paper on both to compare. Like my old Bosch better. Fits my hand better, smoother operating, easier to adjust speed. Prefer my Bosch over the Festool.
> Ready for the scoulding!
> 
> - 987Ron


np scolding ron use what works best for you.thats why i love the mirka,fits the hand very well and low profile with less vibration.


----------



## Yonda

> Yolanda, The tip was from another woodworker. I read several magazines and I don t even know where I saw it. But the idea is to cut a slot on the drawer side or nail it to the bottom, which ever is your preference, and the holes will allow the dust to fall through. It obviously has some problems, in that any dust that accumulates while the drawer is closed may fall through to the next drawer down, but I think the idea is to give it a little shake while the drawer is open to get it a little cleaner inside. Like you I have some pegboard left over. Like 20 or so 2 x 4 sheets. So it interested me. I m going to use a bad word to some, but I kreg my drawers together. In the front, under the drawer front and in the back, where it can not be seen. I wouldn t use glue so I could disassemble and replace it if needed.
> 
> - moke


" but I kreg my drawers " lol! I will have to learn the etiquette I see….


----------



## pottz

> Hey the Duck is evidently a two time Oscar winner….I could get slapped and make enough cash to get a domino and a rotex….although I have a Bosch, which is superior.
> 
> - moke


thank you mike,the bosch is as good or better than the rotex and a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## corelz125

Pocket screws are a forbidden around here


----------



## Yonda

> I remember in the article they commented about using the holes in the peg board to screw in dividers from the bottom. That may work well in the event one needs to change up the configuration of the dividers.
> 
> - Eric


That would make sense, never thought of that.


----------



## moke

Yolonda, We are very receptive to folks that ask questions to learn. Most people here are accomplished Woodworkers here (not me however) and very willing to share to some one like yourself that is respectful and have a desire to improve their pieces. HYou are very welcome here…..now you may get a variety of opinions…but they should all work.


----------



## corelz125

> Hey the Duck is evidently a two time Oscar winner….I could get slapped and make enough cash to get a domino and a rotex….although I have a Bosch, which is superior.
> 
> - moke
> 
> thank you mike,the bosch is as good or better than the rotex and a hell of a lot cheaper.
> 
> - pottz


Something tells me you will be called a blasphemous philistine for this comment.


----------



## Yonda

> Pocket screws are a forbidden around here
> 
> - corelz125


SO, pocket holes are a no no then…lol


----------



## pottz

> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


id offer a tuck in but you get that from your friend on another thread :-0


----------



## EricFai

You said that well Mike. We are all here to help each other. And get some new ideas.


----------



## pottz

> Hey the Duck is evidently a two time Oscar winner….I could get slapped and make enough cash to get a domino and a rotex….although I have a Bosch, which is superior.
> 
> - moke
> 
> thank you mike,the bosch is as good or better than the rotex and a hell of a lot cheaper.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Something tells me you will be called a blasphemous philistine for this comment.
> 
> - corelz125


he's called me worse.thats when i know he really cares ;-))


----------



## Yonda

> Yolonda, We are very receptive to folks that ask questions to learn. Most people here are accomplished Woodworkers here (not me however) and very willing to share to some one like yourself that is respectful and have a desire to improve their pieces. HYou are very welcome here…..now you may get a variety of opinions…but they should all work.
> 
> - moke


I'm good with that, I've seen so many neat things done on LJs


----------



## moke

> Pocket screws are a forbidden around here
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> SO, pocket holes are a no no then…lol
> 
> - Yonda


In some opinions here. I am all in for them….I never want the "holes" to be visible, but you can hide them a lot, if you are creative. I often use different methods within the same piece. Pocket holes are strong and durable, and easy yo use. Plus they are an Iowa product and so am I…..

Also I meant that we are mostly good WW here in this thread…on LJs as a whole there are a lot of opinions, some better than others….you may have to sift thru them


----------



## corelz125

There was a discussion a few hundred posts ago on pocket hole joinery. There might of been some name calling going on then


----------



## Yonda

> Pocket screws are a forbidden around here
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I'll have to post a cabinet I made where I used pocket holes to make up the face, of course, you did not see any evidence of the holes once the cabinet was finished.
> 
> SO, pocket holes are a no no then…lol
> 
> - Yonda
> 
> In some opinions here. I am all in for them….I never want the "holes" to be visible, but you can hide them a lot, if you are creative. I often use different methods within the same piece. Pocket holes are strong and durable, and easy yo use. Plus they are an Iowa product and so am I…..
> 
> - moke


----------



## corelz125

For me it depends on the project. I made a few end tables a little while ago for a family member and they wanted them painted so pocket hole screws made it go a lot faster and they were easy to hide


----------



## pottz

> There was a discussion a few hundred posts ago on pocket hole joinery. There might of been some name calling going on then
> 
> - corelz125


hey i apologized for that just like will smith did….....ok !!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

I am looking for a project plan and I thought that this group, "Moke's Brain Trust" could help me out. I would like to turn a full size bird bath on a midi lathe in one piece. Do you think it would be possible? No pocket holes, and I have both a Bosch ROS and a Festool Rotex if that helps. I have a Domino also. I used to have a Fuji sprayer that I could have finished it with but I recently gave it away to a charity up in Iowa.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> This will be controversial: Please me kind in roasting me. I have an older Bosch 5 inch ROS, I recently acquired a Festool 5" ROS in its systainer. Today I used both on the same wood with the same grit paper on both to compare. Like my old Bosch better. Fits my hand better, smoother operating, easier to adjust speed. Prefer my Bosch over the Festool.
> Ready for the scoulding!
> 
> - 987Ron


Pardoned *987*...

I have a *Fe$tool* and *Mirka* ROSs, although they are 6" jobs… I prefer the *Mirka* to the *Fe$tool* for ROSing…

In my humble and unbiased, pig headed opinion, it's the *Rotex* that sticks out like dog's gonads in a litter of bitches… but in all fairness I'd be remiss to ********************can the *Bos¢h* as I haven't used it… but I have heard from reputable local sources (not biased *Yankee pots*) that the *Bos¢h* is cheaper… when I grilled them about performance… they *insisted* that the *Bos¢h* is/was *ceaper*! 
Maybe the *Yankee* reviewers put credence of the blue in *Bos¢h* (Pro) matching some sort of a patriotic flag…

Maybe it just the *user* and not the *'tainer* that *maketh the man/duck* !


----------



## corelz125

NWM gonna make it so the blank just misses the bottom of the lathe by 1/64" clearance?


----------



## moke

> I am looking for a project plan and I thought that this group, "Moke s Brain Trust" could help me out. I would like to turn a full size bird bath on a midi lathe in one piece. Do you think it would be possible?
> 
> - northwoodsman


Boat rocker!!! LOL and don't use my name in a brain trust….I don't qualify


----------



## northwoodsman

> NWM gonna make it so the blank just misses the bottom of the lathe by 1/64" clearance?
> 
> - corelz125


Once it get's rockin' pretty good!


----------



## Yonda

Okay, night all. Have a good one tomorrow. 
-- Yolanda


----------



## pottz

> I am looking for a project plan and I thought that this group, "Moke s Brain Trust" could help me out. I would like to turn a full size bird bath on a midi lathe in one piece. Do you think it would be possible? No pocket holes, and I have both a Bosch ROS and a Festool Rotex if that helps. I have a Domino also. I used to have a Fuji sprayer that I could have finished it with but I recently gave it away to a charity up in Iowa.
> 
> - northwoodsman


i think so but id like to bring dtrak in for consultation if we could ?


----------



## moke

Thanks for joining us Yolanda….we try to keep this family friendly, but the Duck is very hard to control…


----------



## moke

self delete


----------



## northwoodsman

Maybe I'd be better off turning a "Duck" bath.


----------



## pottz

> This will be controversial: Please me kind in roasting me. I have an older Bosch 5 inch ROS, I recently acquired a Festool 5" ROS in its systainer. Today I used both on the same wood with the same grit paper on both to compare. Like my old Bosch better. Fits my hand better, smoother operating, easier to adjust speed. Prefer my Bosch over the Festool.
> Ready for the scoulding!
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Pardoned *987*...
> 
> I have a *Fe$tool* and *Mirka* ROSs, although they are 6" jobs… I prefer the *Mirka* to the *Fe$tool* for ROSing…
> 
> In my humble and unbiased, pig headed opinion, it s the *Rotex* that sticks out like dog s gonads in a litter of bitches… but in all fairness I d be remiss to ********************can the *Bos¢h* as I haven t used it… but I have heard from reputable local sources (not biased *Yankee pots*) that the *Bos¢h* is cheaper… when I grilled them about performance… they *insisted* that the *Bos¢h* is/was *ceaper*!
> Maybe the *Yankee* reviewers put credence of the blue in *Bos¢h* (Pro) matching some sort of a patriotic flag…
> 
> Maybe it just the *user* and not the * tainer* that *maketh the man/duck* !
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


duckie your beatin a dead horse,ive heard enough comments saying the bosch is just as good and a "lot" cheaper. and i own one and will add my testimony to that credance my feathered friend.


----------



## moke

> Maybe I d be better off turning a "Duck" bath.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I like it!


----------



## pottz

> I am looking for a project plan and I thought that this group, "Moke s Brain Trust" could help me out. I would like to turn a full size bird bath on a midi lathe in one piece. Do you think it would be possible?
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Boat rocker!!! LOL and don t use my name in a brain trust….I don t qualify
> 
> - moke


sorry mike your thread so any lawsuits are on you.then watch the post count drop fast-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Okay, night all. Have a good one tomorrow.
> -- Yolanda
> 
> - Yonda


night yo !!!


----------



## pottz

> Maybe I d be better off turning a "Duck" bath.
> 
> - northwoodsman


i dont know, they got "big" butts !


----------



## corelz125

If you use these you don't need those high dollar fancy machines


----------



## pottz

> If you use these you don t need those high dollar fancy machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


ok ?


----------



## corelz125

They arent friendly for one winged ducks though


----------



## bandit571

> Maybe I d be better off turning a "Duck" bath.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> i dont know, they got "big" butts !
> 
> - pottz


And Queen will be singing about them "Fat Bottom Ducks"


----------



## pottz

watched the show (the craftsman ) again tonight.he recreated some old plaster corbels and ,something you would have loved corelz,he restored an old plane for his friend that makes wooden surf boards from redwood.and no dont ask me what plane it was,dont know,dont care !


----------



## corelz125

Was it wood or metal? Wood ones arent for me.


----------



## corelz125

Maybe they need to start making sawstop lathes now


----------



## pottz

> Was it wood or metal? Wood ones arent for me.
> 
> - corelz125


oh,never mind it was wood.but hey the blade was metal ?


----------



## corelz125

No interest then. Wood ones go back out almost as fast as they come in.


----------



## pottz

> No interest then. Wood ones go back out almost as fast as they come in.
> 
> - corelz125


well the show is about much more than that.that project was only about 5 minutes of it.


----------



## DevinT

> No interest then. Wood ones go back out almost as fast as they come in.
> 
> - corelz125


Even an HNT Gordon gidgee woody?


----------



## pottz

> No interest then. Wood ones go back out almost as fast as they come in.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Even an HNT Gordon gidgee woody?
> 
> - DevinT


devin please,family friendly girl…....


----------



## bandit571




----------



## moke

> No interest then. Wood ones go back out almost as fast as they come in.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Even an HNT Gordon gidgee woody?
> 
> - DevinT


Just "plane" snobbery


----------



## pottz

> No interest then. Wood ones go back out almost as fast as they come in.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Even an HNT Gordon gidgee woody?
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Just "plane" snobbery
> 
> - moke


mike do you get this "plane" thing.i plug mine in !


----------



## moke

> No interest then. Wood ones go back out almost as fast as they come in.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> mike do you get this "plane" thing ? i plug mine in !
> Even an HNT Gordon gidgee woody?
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Just "plane" snobbery
> 
> - moke
> 
> - pottz


I hate to say this Larry…I'm starting to get into it…...don't hate me


----------



## pottz

> No interest then. Wood ones go back out almost as fast as they come in.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> mike do you get this "plane" thing ? i plug mine in !
> Even an HNT Gordon gidgee woody?
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Just "plane" snobbery
> 
> - moke
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I hate to say this Larry…I m starting to get into it…...don t hate me
> 
> - moke


oh damn….......lost another one to the cult ! just dont drink the koolaide man !!!!!


----------



## moke

I "tuned up" a plane that belonged to my dad, that I bought him when I was in High School…...

I am now tuning up one that I bought a few years ago…..
I am really getting in tinkering lately….


----------



## pottz

> I "tuned up" a plane that belonged to my dad, that I bought him when I was in High School…...
> 
> I am now tuning up one that I bought a few years ago…..
> I am really getting in tinkering lately….
> 
> - moke


so i guess you'll start "puttering" next mike ?


----------



## pottz

ok im out kids,later.


----------



## moke

Nite all…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...... Can see things like screw drivers, awls etc, poking through and jamming the drawers.
> - 987Ron


All you have to do is block 50% of the holes and only half of the crews and awls will fall/poke through… if you wan't to be nearly 100% secure, block *all the holes* with dowels.


> Duck theres another thread with just giving model numbers and no more than that. I m starting to agree with you about that.
> - corelz125


Jst like *sideways* pictures, which I used to "tolerate" until people blatantly *refused* to correct as it was too much effort. When a full screen of *new Projects* had about 1/3 of *sideways* pictures as their gallery "hero", I started to gender change and got my *goat up*.

The narrative only *Forum* topics have always been there, however, they are becoming more profound as posters are too bloody lazy to post a picture or link ,and expect everyone else to do their dirty work… well when it comes to dirty, this duck is not going to alter his monthly ablutions to compensate for that extra layer of dirt.

I know I tend to go a tad overboard, however, it's easier to gloss over superfluous picture and verbal diarrhea than run blind and try to picture the crap the OP is trying to push out his cloaca.



> " but I kreg my drawers " lol! I will have to learn the etiquette I see….
> - Yonda


Uncomfortable… I like to wash mine on a gentle cycle with conditioner.


> SO, pocket holes are a no no then…lol
> - Yonda
> 
> In some opinions here. I am all in for them….I never want the "holes" to be visible, but you can hide them a lot, if you are creative….
> - moke


I may have been one of the primary instigators of the *anti-Kreg* movement… there is a place for pocketholes (love those *Robertson* screws) much like *migraines*.... SWMBO often invites a visit from a *migraine* on many of my amorous nights.
My objection is not for pocketholes… after all I did buy the *new Pro*, it's those users that then think they're so ugly that they have to plug them up… nearly as bad as those woodworkers that insist on using contrasting timber for *biscuits* and *dominos* and more so those that actually paint them a pretty colour… yes, they exist… took me a while to desist.

After I bought my *Foreman*, it was the attitude of *Kreg support* that got me so off side… and to think, I was pleasant with them… at first.


> ... I would like to turn a full size bird bath on a midi lathe in one piece. Do you think it would be possible?...
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Maybe I d be better off turning a "Duck" bath.
> - northwoodsman


First of… *External*








or *Internal*










> .... duc0kie your beatin a dead horse,ive heard enough comments saying the bosch is just as good and a "lot" cheaper. and i own one and will add my testimony to that credance my feathered friend.
> - pottz


No *dead horse* under this duck…









It's you guys doing all the *flogging* to justifying your misbegotten purchases… all I keep hearing is "it's *cheaper*"... hell, so is a bloody card scraper.


> If you use these you don t need those high dollar fancy machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Is that a *Bos¢h sander* upgrade?... (said with affection).

See *pottzy*, I'm spruiking your tool preferences.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

A *dry cell* may be their fate *Topa*, but with a bed, it may be a tad better than paddling around in that murky carp infested pond with a *flat torch*. Just look at the smiles on their cute little faces.

I hear your cops are hesitant in apprehending legitimate perps, so they need to fill the patrol cars with any law abiding vagabonds.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A *dry cell* may be their fate *Topa*, but with a bed, it may be a tad better paddling around in that murky carp infested pond with a *flat torch*. Just look at the smiles on their cute little faces.
> 
> I hear your cops are hesitant in apprehending legitimate perps, so they need to fill the patrol cars with any law abiding vagabonds.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Cops here are not allowed to apprehend perps. The legislature needs to be prosecuted under RICO statutes with their partners in crime. Ducks were probably apprehended for their safety.

Perps tried to steal my truck this morning. Too bad it would not start ) They destroyed a door lock and the ignitioon switch. It has been 6 weeks since the last prowler was looking at it ;((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> No interest then. Wood ones go back out almost as fast as they come in.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Even an HNT Gordon gidgee woody?
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> devin please,family friendly girl…....
> 
> - pottz


Even though this uneducated duck cannot spell *gidgee*, let alone pronounce it… it at least knows what *DT* is all about, 









you *Philistine*... and your *pagan "tinman" buddy*.

As your punishment, my *next project* will be dedicated to you,









I'm calling it *"The Pottzy"*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Cops here are not allowed to apprehend perps. The legislature needs to be prosecuted under RICO statutes with their partners in crime. Ducks were probably apprehended for their safety.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Reminds me of my youth when the cops would pick us up in their divi-van, drive us back to the lockup, beat the ******************** out of us and toss us out with a kick up the arse…
We quickly learnt to toe the line and I believe it has helped fashion me into a model modern *Robin Hood*... only steal from the rich.
Unfortunately there are no rich people in downtown *Churchill* to steal from, so my *clepto* talents are fading fast.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lots of arses need kicking here in Wicked World ;((


----------



## robscastle




----------



## robscastle

Pstt …I found this on "another" website

Looks like he was stepping out one evening!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

What's with the bladeless ride-on *RC*? You fall off a ute again and need the hoist to climb on board?










*Now I can relate!*


----------



## Peteybadboy

This forum reminds me of "Seinfeld" ....it's a show about nothing. Yet we all come back to read everything!

Looks like another perfect day ahead. Got the sliders open for the fresh air.

OK I now know what a Gordon Gidgee plane is.

"Stupidity is an acquired skill" - laughed at that.

Saw Stop getting delivered today.

Will Tiger play in the Masters?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hey *RC*, is that a container of *"electric fuel"*?


----------



## EricFai

Y'all a chatty bunch last night, almost 50 post to scan through. Subject matter all over the place, duck baths, ROS, planes. But I guess the usual shannigains.

Looks like a decent day ahead mid 70, then the rain coming in tonight.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Eric, I see you are from upstate S.C.. My sister is in Greenville. My bro in law has joined "the guild" there. It is an amazing workshop. You know of it?


----------



## EricFai

Peter, no I have not heard of it, I'll have to look it up. Greenville is about an hour from me. I'm up in Oconee County, right at the edge of the mountians.


----------



## controlfreak

> Eric, I see you are from upstate S.C.. My sister is in Greenville. My bro in law has joined "the guild" there. It is an amazing workshop. You know of it?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I looks very impressive. It's about 40 minutes drive time for me in Spartanburg but I am thinking about joining. I doubt I will do much woodworking there but I hear the sell wood at a reasonable price.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning from the south of GA. Warm later today and the geese are passing through, no ducks, Migration time I guess.

Shop time, Get the P car out for an errand. Screen on the porch to replace. Need the proper size spline.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

When tempted to fight fire with fire, remember that the Fire Department usually uses water.


----------



## corelz125

Devin high dollar fancy wood planes still don't catch my interest. The bridge city intrigue me.


----------



## 987Ron

New box for my buffing supplies. Old box was worn out.

Old box.









New box


















basic box 1/2" poplar sides, ply top and bottom. On to the next project.


----------



## EricFai

Well done Ron.


----------



## corelz125

Nice upgrade Ron


----------



## DevinT

> Devin high dollar fancy wood planes still don t catch my interest. The bridge city intrigue me.
> 
> - corelz125


But have you considered that Ringed Gidgee (the wood used in HNT Gordon planes) can be almost 5000 on the Janka hardness scale?

If you convert Janka to Brinell that's about an 11.5 for comparing with metals.

The HNT Gordon wooden plane is not just any wooden plane. It is made of "cranky Australian Timbers" as Terry would put it. In essence it's a soft metal plane that never rusts or mars your work …

And should I ever have the free cash and a free pass from the spouse I sure would plunk down for one just to see if those timbers are all I think they would be.

Imagine … no rust … and wood so hard you could drop it on concrete and no dents (within reason).

*EDIT:* and THEN you go and find out that not only did Terry make a plane out of some of the hardest wood on Earth, he gave it a blade twice the thickness of a Hock blade made out of your choice of O1 or HSS mounted at a pitch that allows you to plane by hand the same Ringed Gidgee (similar to Desert Ironwood in hardness). To my knowledge there are only two (maybe three) trees harder than Gidgee and most are in Australia.

*EDIT2:* wonder if the HSS blade can plane aluminum, lol, which is only slightly harder than the hardest wood on Earth


----------



## pottz

> No interest then. Wood ones go back out almost as fast as they come in.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Even an HNT Gordon gidgee woody?
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> devin please,family friendly girl…....
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Even though this uneducated duck cannot spell *gidgee*, let alone pronounce it… it at least knows what *DT* is all about,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you *Philistine*... and your *pagan "tinman" buddy*.
> 
> As your punishment, my *next project* will be dedicated to you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m calling it *"The Pottzy"*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


you'll be hearing from my lawer,pottzy is trade marked.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I m calling it *"The Pottzy"*!
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> you ll be hearing from my lawer,pottzy is trade marked.
> - pottz


Wrong!... *pottz* may be trademarked but the appended *zy* makes it a commoner to be used by all us scumbags.


----------



## corelz125

I know the technical points are above and beyond and has a lot of advantages but still just looks like a block of lumber for me. I thought Robcastle was the crankiest thing in Australia ?


----------



## DevinT

ROFL @ Rob castle remark


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Just about finished with my coffee and heading out to the shop. More bench top glues ups in the forecast.


----------



## moke

Good morning, just back from the gym, having some knee issues after Mondays rather vigorous workout…..wife said I walk like I have a stick up my &^%.

Ron- that is a classy box, way too nice to hold buffing stuff! ( Duckie…leave that alone)

BBob- I still haven't seen any photos of the progress….Are you gluing and planing in sections?

I was saving to buy a track saw, but got the tax bill yesterday, so now I am heading out the door to sit on a bucket at the Walmart/Sams entrance, asking for help…..Besides the millions I owe to the govtnmt' the CPA charged me three hundred dollars to figure them…Does that seem like a lot? I t was not the short form, but not a ton of deductions either….

RonCastle…Are you just posting random items, or is there a meaning to that, or did you go over to the Ducks for a rousing night of drinking shoe oil and wood grain alcohol or what ever you Aussies drink these days…


----------



## controlfreak

I am trying to get the exercise "bug" again now that my foot has healed (plantar fasciitis). Got up at 4:15 AM and did sets of planks 20 sec on, 30 sec rest for 15 minutes. Side plank, front plank, side plank and leg lifts. I'll bet I can feel that in the morning. I am hoping that it doesn't aggravate my shoulder. It is looking more and more like I am going to need rotator cuff PT or worse. I can't even throw gum away with my left hand now. Right arm can only throw underhand. Sucks to get old I guess.


----------



## northwoodsman

With all the mirrors at the gym, did you check for the obvious? I mean did you look for a stick? I'm just saying… those were some harsh comments you made about her family a few weeks back.

That's about right for a good CPA for doing Federal taxes. I pay a little less than that. We probably have about the same amount of extra forms and such. She charges my son $125 to do his taxes. He has a full time job and has two side businesses as well.

I do PT twice a week. It's not all that bad. I used to be the No Pain - No Gain type of guy, the PT people reeled me in and made me realize that 30 reps with a lot less weight is better at our age than 10 reps with a lot of weight. What cracks me up is how many people are in PT doing therapy on their jaws or for a wrist or something. I'm huffin' and puffin' so I can frickin' just walk and these princesses are laying on the table looking into a mirror making faces for an hour.

Going back to a subject from yesterday, if he would have just stood back and increased the speed on the "bird bath", what do you think would have happened first: 1) the spindle would have broke and the heavy end would have ended up in the next room, 2) the lag bolts would have pulled out of the drive end, or 3) the whole lathe would have flipped over resulting in #1 and #2 happening at the same time?


----------



## corelz125

CF the bad shoulder might be from all the hand tool work on the sash window. 
I pay a little more than you do Mike to get my taxes done. I have a bunch of write offs though.


----------



## Cricket

Reminder: Everything we post MUST be family-friendly. Additionally, this thread (or any other) is NOT for talking about other members.

Find your posts that do not comply with our rules and remove them please.


----------



## moke

CF-I am somewhat prone to Plantar Facitis myself…that is miserable. I have been exercising daily for years to prevent it, but it creeps back a little sometimes.

There is a lady there that is about pottz's age…80 or so….she can only walk with a walker….but she is trying to get back whatever she can. She is there everyday, and works her butt off. They stopped everybody today to give her an award….never seen them do that…for being most committed and hardest working….it was cool, truly no one deserved more that she did.

I go Monday Wed and Fri, it is addictive….NWMan I had no intention of increasing weight after a certain point but they have encouraged me to, and I have to say I get bored at the same weight all the time. At a certain point you cease to be challenged, and are just going through the motions. I have never seen therapy for faces, but I'm sure if you video it, it might get a lot of hits on Youtube!


----------



## moke

> Reminder: Everything we post MUST be family-friendly. Additionally, this thread (or any other) is NOT for talking about other members.
> 
> Find your posts that do not comply with our rules and remove them please.
> 
> - Cricket


Thanks Cricket…I will watch for talking about the members….I am guilty of this as much as the others in this last incident….


----------



## controlfreak

> CF the bad shoulder might be from all the hand tool work on the sash window.
> I pay a little more than you do Mike to get my taxes done. I have a bunch of write offs though.
> 
> - corelz125


Hand tool work doesn't hurt for some strange reason as long as I don't remove the plane from the till with my left hand.

Taxes, two businesses both with K1 and personal. Accountant was very reasonable, doesn't have to do much my software kind of lines it all up for her.


----------



## moke

Did you guys get the Woodpecker preorder for the TS Sled? 999.99! Duck I know you have a lot of woodpecker stuff-- everytime I look at their stuff I walk away with sticker shock and disbelief that they feel those prices are justifiable!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Did you guys get the Woodpecker preorder for the TS Sled? 999.99! Duck I know you have a lot of woodpecker stuff-- everytime I look at their stuff I walk away with sticker shock and disbelief that they feel those prices are justifiable!!!!
> 
> - moke


I saw it a couple of weeks ago. Being in the Duckie Fan Club, I bought a few of their cheap items over the years )


----------



## splintergroup

> Was it wood or metal? Wood ones arent for me.
> 
> - corelz125


Ok. I watched that episode (as well as the others, Thx Pottzy!).

Kind of fun watching him dig through his box of old parts trying to find the correct chip breaker.
Anyhoo, All I caught as to ID was 1906-ist and an image search brought up this which looks very similar:


----------



## pottz

> Was it wood or metal? Wood ones arent for me.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Ok. I watched that episode (as well as the others, Thx Pottzy!).
> 
> Kind of fun watching him dig through his box of old parts trying to find the correct chip breaker.
> Anyhoo, All I caught as to ID was 1906-ist and an image search brought up this which looks very similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup


looks real close splint.i love that show,a little bit for everyone.great if you love watching people use vintage machinery and hand tools.


----------



## splintergroup

> Was it wood or metal? Wood ones arent for me.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Ok. I watched that episode (as well as the others, Thx Pottzy!).
> 
> Kind of fun watching him dig through his box of old parts trying to find the correct chip breaker.
> Anyhoo, All I caught as to ID was 1906-ist and an image search brought up this which looks very similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> looks real close splint.i love that show,a little bit for everyone.great if you love watching people use vintage machinery and hand tools.
> 
> - pottz


 I can appreciate how he drives 10 mph and complains about the traffic 8^)


----------



## corelz125

Tbats a transitional. Only one of them I kept one of them since its not too common.

How many one time only tools does woodpeckers have now? Every week they come out with this is the last tool you'll ever need.


----------



## corelz125

Shoulder pain is strange. Some movements they feel great move one other way and It'll bring a tear to your eye. I thought I tore something in my shoulder but about 7 months later it felt better.


----------



## pottz

> Was it wood or metal? Wood ones arent for me.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Ok. I watched that episode (as well as the others, Thx Pottzy!).
> 
> Kind of fun watching him dig through his box of old parts trying to find the correct chip breaker.
> Anyhoo, All I caught as to ID was 1906-ist and an image search brought up this which looks very similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup


looks real close splint.i love that show,a little bit for everyone.great if you love watching people use vintage machinery and hand tools.


> Was it wood or metal? Wood ones arent for me.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Ok. I watched that episode (as well as the others, Thx Pottzy!).
> 
> Kind of fun watching him dig through his box of old parts trying to find the correct chip breaker.
> Anyhoo, All I caught as to ID was 1906-ist and an image search brought up this which looks very similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> looks real close splint.i love that show,a little bit for everyone.great if you love watching people use vintage machinery and hand tools.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I can appreciate how he drives 10 mph and complains about the traffic 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


i have a freind that lives in eureka and said there is little traffic.one day he went to this pizza place and the streets were jammed and no where to park.it was next to an old theatre and they were having a premiere showing of the first episode. he says he's a cranky old dude.


----------



## EricFai

You guys are going to hate me. My tax guy only charges $60, and I get money back.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Shoulder pain is strange. Some movements they feel great move one other way and It ll bring a tear to your eye. I thought I tore something in my shoulder but about 7 months later it felt better.
> 
> - corelz125


I have been dealing with shoulder injuries for nearly a year. Probably permanent ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You guys are going to hate me. My tax guy only charges $60, and I get money back.
> 
> - Eric


I had a good guy that did my business taxes for a few hundred. Before he retired he merged with another accounting firm and the price went up. They raised it $100 every year after that. One year they called me a few hours after I dropped off my wife's books saying it was done. The bill was close to $1,000! The next year they called wondering where my info was and I told them I will just do it myself. I'm not paying them over $250/hour to enter a few numbers into the computer and print it ;((

There was another contractor that told me he would do my taxes for half of what he saved me. He said toilet paper is deductable because he only goes on company time. He told me he claimed to give his kids 10k each as a tax deduction every year. He sort of disappeared and never answered his phone again. I always wondered if the IRS pulled an Al Capone maneuver on him )


----------



## EricFai

With everyone hording TP a few years ago, it probably would have flew.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, Impressive box. Controlfreak, Eric, yes they do discount wood. I did a walk through w my BIL. They had a band saw resaw set up that would be worth my joining. Impressive library and set of tools.

Today was Christmas










Today's work.. partial assembly. Wife helped with the extension wings. Distributor made a mistake, he delivered a 52 inch fence when I ordered 36. Got that upgrade for free.










BTW two guys installing shades for the house, one is a woodworker. He was in my shop gawking. Turns out he wants to make a river table. Gave some advice, and I asked if they could lift the saw onto the mobile base. Nice young guys. They did help me. BTW I did lift my delta unisaw onto the mobile base myself. (younger then)

Wife gave them 40 bucks. Saved my back! worth it

Fence is next.


----------



## moke

Congrats Petey looks great. Glad you got those wheels…better than the ones designed for that model.


----------



## robscastle

Opps

I wondered if anybody would recognise my nitrogen recycling efforts!

As for the gear no problems here just a friend's Dad passed away some time ago and the family put the gear into storage for years, then they decided to sell it so you can imagine what the batteries were like.

I dd a few 360's in it but didn't manage a burn out!
The lifter would make a good adjustable timber support roller with a little work or maybe hoist me on and off the back of Ute!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, that mobile base is incredible. you can pump it up with your hand it is so easy, and move the saw with one hand.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Merry Christmas Petey )

What is Duck's middle name?

https://www.triviagenius.com/question/what-is-donald-ducks-middle-name/YjiqXHrDTZR1hmWd?


----------



## pottz

> You guys are going to hate me. My tax guy only charges $60, and I get money back.
> 
> - Eric


does he work out of his car ?


----------



## moke

> Moke, that mobile base is incredible. you can pump it up with your hand it is so easy, and move the saw with one hand.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I think the more you use that saw you will realize that it is not just about safety…its a great saw first! Lots of features and great CS too.


----------



## pottz

> Ron, Impressive box. Controlfreak, Eric, yes they do discount wood. I did a walk through w my BIL. They had a band saw resaw set up that would be worth my joining. Impressive library and set of tools.
> 
> Today was Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today s work.. partial assembly. Wife helped with the extension wings. Distributor made a mistake, he delivered a 52 inch fence when I ordered 36. Got that upgrade for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW two guys installing shades for the house, one is a woodworker. He was in my shop gawking. Turns out he wants to make a river table. Gave some advice, and I asked if they could lift the saw onto the mobile base. Nice young guys. They did help me. BTW I did lift my delta unisaw onto the mobile base myself. (younger then)
> 
> Wife gave them 40 bucks. Saved my back! worth it
> 
> Fence is next.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


well i can only one thing petey you just earned an lj's (YOU SUCK) award.congrats on the new toy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GRATZ on your very early Christmas present :<)))))

if only i had health and money :<((((((


----------



## moke

Well folks, much to mr Pottz's horror, here is what I have been working on. I can see the sole may need some more work…it was really cupped…..










It was my Dad's…I gave it to him for Xmas in the early seventies when I was a young Moke.


----------



## pottz

> Well folks, much to mr Pottz s horror, here is what I have been working on. I can see the sole may need some more work…it was really cupped…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


it's ok i can over look it because you did a beautiful job cleaning it up.


----------



## moke

I was having some photo issues I labeled the same picture two different names.
THe double post was not Pottz's fault.


----------



## moke




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

doubled up post


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I can see the *sole* may need *some more work*…\
> - moke


2 *Our Fathers* and 10 *Hail Marys* should do the trick.


----------



## moke

No tax for retiree's? Move over….I'm moving in!


----------



## pottz

> No tax for retiree s? Move over….I m moving in!
> 
> - moke


good luck mike,one of the guys at our yard married an aussie woman 4 years ago,has paid about 7k in processing fees and has submitted a mountain of paperwork which he has had to do all over again because of the covid shut down,and still can go there full time.he says worst case scenario she will move here.


----------



## moke

> No tax for retiree s? Move over….I m moving in!
> 
> - moke
> 
> good luck mike,one of the guys at our yard married an aussie woman 4 years ago,has paid about 7k in processing fees and has submitted a mountain of paperwork which he has had to do all over again because of the covid shut down,and still can go there full time.he says worst case scenario she will move here.
> 
> - pottz


Theres always a catch!


----------



## EricFai

My tax guy is legit, been doing mine since 2017 when we moved here, and has kept the price the same. He retired from SCDOT, and only does this during the season. Great guy to talk with too, he said the other day he was going to be 80.


----------



## pottz

> No tax for retiree s? Move over….I m moving in!
> 
> - moke
> 
> good luck mike,one of the guys at our yard married an aussie woman 4 years ago,has paid about 7k in processing fees and has submitted a mountain of paperwork which he has had to do all over again because of the covid shut down,and still can go there full time.he says worst case scenario she will move here.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Theres always a catch!
> 
> - moke


i dont know if id call it a catch as much as a "bend over and do what we say and pay" program.youd think since he's married to an aus.woman he'd get some consideration.plus she's a lawyer and knows all the ins and outs ! he's been working on it for the 4 years theve been married.he figures at least another year if it's gonna happen.


----------



## pottz

> My tax guy is legit, been doing mine since 2017 when we moved here, and has kept the price the same. He retired from SCDOT, and only does this during the season. Great guy to talk with too, he said the other day he was going to be 80.
> 
> - Eric


he'll probably die and the irs will at you saying you owe 30k in back taxes.and he's gone ! i pay about 450 for mine.


----------



## DevinT

There was a program a few years back where AUS would pay you to emigrate if you worked in a particular field they wanted to bolster. Not sure if they still have the program.

/me checks real quick

Skilled Independent Visa appears to still exist …

It cost $7.99 (AUD) to submit your application online which consists of 16 questions regarding your profession (years of experience), spousal status, English speaking ability, and whether you are open to a background check as well as whether you have ever been denied entry to any other country. There was also a question regarding whether you would be willing to further your education to meet skill requirements if they deem necessary.

Upon filling it out, they will then score your eligibility. You need to score 65 or higher (which I can bet is based on many factors including area of expertise).

I don't know what happens after that. It doesn't say like years past what the incentives are.


----------



## pottz

well my guy doesn't fit any of those.i find "chef" to be quite funny though.i guess the food in aus.must suck-lmao !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> No tax for retiree s? Move over….I m moving in!
> 
> - moke


I know people who retired tax-free. You probably drop more on the way to the bank and don't bother to look for it than they make ;((


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> There was a program a few years back where AUS would pay you to emigrate if you worked in a particular field they wanted to bolster. Not sure if they still have the program.
> 
> /me checks real quick
> 
> Skilled Independent Visa appears to still exist …
> 
> It cost $7.99 (AUD) to submit your application online which consists of 16 questions regarding your profession (years of experience), spousal status, English speaking ability, and whether you are open to a background check as well as whether you have ever been denied entry to any other country. There was also a question regarding whether you would be willing to further your education to meet skill requirements if they deem necessary.
> 
> Upon filling it out, they will then score your eligibility. You need to score 65 or higher (which I can bet is based on many factors including area of expertise).
> 
> I don t know what happens after that. It doesn t say like years past what the incentives are.
> 
> - DevinT


They also probably don't mention having to file taxes for both countries. Have a coworker that gave it a whirl. Was a nightmare getting and keeping the two countries happy. Finally gave up and moved to Bosnia.


----------



## DevinT

butcher, OUCH!


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, I've posted a couple photos on the work bench smack down. More to follow.


----------



## moke

> Moke, I ve posted a couple photos on the work bench smack down. More to follow.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Ok thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm..









Sargent #3416, taken for a test drive..









Besides two No. 31 planes by Stanley….


----------



## CWWoodworking

> You guys are going to hate me. My tax guy only charges $60, and I get money back.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> does he work out of his car ?
> 
> - pottz


If there was an option for me to right a check for 600$ and I never have to sign, see, or answer any questions, I'd do it. After owning my own business, taxes make me want to beat someone to a bloody pulp.

On a cheerful note, I'm getting a different van this weekend. Gonna build it out to an adventure vehicle. Lifted, bigger tires, roof rack, bike rack, etc.

Woodworking, just grinding away at work. Averaging 1-2 tables per week.

Coaching high school track(shot put), 
One kid has decent potential. Unfortunately he's a senior.


----------



## pottz

> There was a program a few years back where AUS would pay you to emigrate if you worked in a particular field they wanted to bolster. Not sure if they still have the program.
> 
> /me checks real quick
> 
> Skilled Independent Visa appears to still exist …
> 
> It cost $7.99 (AUD) to submit your application online which consists of 16 questions regarding your profession (years of experience), spousal status, English speaking ability, and whether you are open to a background check as well as whether you have ever been denied entry to any other country. There was also a question regarding whether you would be willing to further your education to meet skill requirements if they deem necessary.
> 
> Upon filling it out, they will then score your eligibility. You need to score 65 or higher (which I can bet is based on many factors including area of expertise).
> 
> I don t know what happens after that. It doesn t say like years past what the incentives are.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> They also probably don t mention having to file taxes for both countries. Have a coworker that gave it a whirl. Was a nightmare getting and keeping the two countries happy. Finally gave up and moved to Bosnia.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thats true,you can leave the us but they still want their share of your income.


----------



## pottz

> You guys are going to hate me. My tax guy only charges $60, and I get money back.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> does he work out of his car ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If there was an option for me to right a check for 600$ and I never have to sign, see, or answer any questions, I'd do it. After owning my own business, taxes make me want to beat someone to a bloody pulp.
> 
> On a cheerful note, I'm getting a different van this weekend. Gonna build it out to an adventure vehicle. Lifted, bigger tires, roof rack, bike rack, etc.
> 
> Woodworking, just grinding away at work. Averaging 1-2 tables per week.
> 
> Coaching high school track(shot put),
> One kid has decent potential. Unfortunately he's a senior.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


cool buddy sounds great.


----------



## corelz125

> There was a program a few years back where AUS would pay you to emigrate if you worked in a particular field they wanted to bolster. Not sure if they still have the program.
> 
> /me checks real quick
> 
> Skilled Independent Visa appears to still exist …
> 
> It cost $7.99 (AUD) to submit your application online which consists of 16 questions regarding your profession (years of experience), spousal status, English speaking ability, and whether you are open to a background check as well as whether you have ever been denied entry to any other country. There was also a question regarding whether you would be willing to further your education to meet skill requirements if they deem necessary.
> 
> Upon filling it out, they will then score your eligibility. You need to score 65 or higher (which I can bet is based on many factors including area of expertise).
> 
> I don t know what happens after that. It doesn t say like years past what the incentives are.
> 
> - DevinT


Gonna look for a house in Churchill now. Duck put your damn pants on i'm coming to the neighborhood. I can't wait to go and play with all the high dollar tools. Festools, lasers, and woodpecker's oh my!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There was a program a few years back where AUS would pay you to emigrate if you worked in a particular field they wanted to bolster. Not sure if they still have the program.
> 
> /me checks real quick
> 
> Skilled Independent Visa appears to still exist …
> 
> It cost $7.99 (AUD) to submit your application online which consists of 16 questions regarding your profession (years of experience), spousal status, English speaking ability, and whether you are open to a background check as well as whether you have ever been denied entry to any other country. There was also a question regarding whether you would be willing to further your education to meet skill requirements if they deem necessary.
> 
> Upon filling it out, they will then score your eligibility. You need to score 65 or higher (which I can bet is based on many factors including area of expertise).
> 
> I don t know what happens after that. It doesn t say like years past what the incentives are.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> They also probably don t mention having to file taxes for both countries. Have a coworker that gave it a whirl. Was a nightmare getting and keeping the two countries happy. Finally gave up and moved to Bosnia.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> thats true,you can leave the us but they still want their share of your income.
> 
> - pottz


Our grandson stationed in Djibouti is tax-free. Of course, they probably have to use tax-free as bait to get anyone to go there!


----------



## DevinT

Dubai looks pretty amazing. I'm just sayin'. I don't know anything other than the fact they are architecturally superior with the tallest building in the World. So tall you can see two sunsets in one day. Watch the sunset, go up to the top floor and watch it again. Only other way to do that is to fly the Concord


----------



## corelz125

Devin this is from the top of the Central Park Tower. Its listed at 1550'.


----------



## DevinT

View from Burj Khalifa in Dubai, listed at 2717' (42% higher)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Devin this is from the top of the Central Park Tower. Its listed at 1550 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


This is a picture of *my* roof line… 









unfortunately I can't take a picture *from the top* as I'd get a *nose bleed* being up there.


----------



## pottz

im out kids.until we meet agign,adios!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Dubai looks pretty amazing. I'm just sayin'. I don't know anything other than the fact they are architecturally superior with the tallest building in the World. So tall you can see two sunsets in one day. Watch the sunset, go up to the top floor and watch it again. Only other way to do that is to fly the Concord
> 
> - DevinT


Dubai is where our grandson wanted to be stationed, but Djibouti is where they sent him for his second tour ;( Nobody wants to go there. it is too dangerous for them to leave the base except for official biz or large pre-scheduled groups.


----------



## corelz125

Central park tower the roof is higher than one world trade. They just go by the top of the spire not roof level.


----------



## moke

> Central park tower the roof is higher than one world trade. They just go by the top of the spire not roof level.
> 
> - corelz125


Wasn't it the Chrysler building that added the Zepplin mooring station to top to make it higher than some other building?


----------



## corelz125

I think that was the Empire State Building .


----------



## robscastle

No matter what happens,... ITS ALWAYS pottzies fault!


----------



## robscastle

and nar nar nar corelz 125 get that #3412 chirp up ya!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Gonna look for a house in Churchill now. Duck *put your damn pants on* i m coming to the neighborhood. I can t wait to go and play with all the high dollar tools. Festools, lasers, and woodpecker s oh my!
> - corelz125


I'll even let you pitch a tent in my backyard while settling.









You're welcome to cut your teeth (or dovetails) on all the *high $$$ tools*, but touch my *cheapo-vino* and you'll be singing *soprano* and people looking from the south, wouldn't be able to tell whether you're a male or female dog, heading north.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, I like the hand plane restore.

Moring all:

Another perfect day. Meeting at 9 to discuss handicaps (shoot me), then I am free to work on the table saw.

The Chrystler building was where the ghosts came from in Ghost busters.

CW hope you post pics of the van build. Going with a "Hot Wheels" look? ala Chip Foos?


----------



## 987Ron

Moke: read one time that some of the Japanese Planes have a middle area that is concave to lower area of contact with the work piece, less friction. Do not know if this is true or even close to true. Your plane seems to have that concave area. Just a wild haha. What I know about planes is minimal at best.

Never liked being up in tall buildings. Remember a meeting in a building in Tampa, You could feel it sway.

Taxes: Grandson works for a big tech co. with offices in many major cities. He lives in Atlanta, works from home, his pay check comes out of the New York office. New York and NYC all tax him. He has never been to New York or the office in New York. His superior is not in NY. He has requested getting paid out of the Dallas office. That would be the essence of a big raise. As with most companies, it is difficult.

As a field rep I lived in Okla, Ark, and then Fl. with pay coming from the Chicago office. Never was taxed by Ill. Always paid taxes where I lived.

Have my on CPA well almost. Son is Business Analytics Prof. He gets a program to do taxes and does them for the family. Wife and I, Grandson, Granddaughter, and my Daughter as well as his. Cost is $0. Pretty easy and the cost of the program is low.

Crumpets call and need more coffee. Later some shop time.


----------



## northwoodsman

Ron - your grandson needs to look into that tax situation. As long as he has established a permanent residence in Georgia (drivers license, etc.) that's where his tax liability is other than to the feds. I have worked for a company based in NYC for 21 years and have never paid taxes there.

Speaking of taxes, many people don't know that there was a 3rd stimulus check sent out to many people in 2021. The catch was many people never actually received the check or the funds in early 2021. If you were eligible you supposedly received a letter in February 2022 so you could claim the Recovery Rebate Credit on your 2021 Federal Tax Return. Neither of my kids received the money or the letter. One of my kids uses a CPA so they automatically found it, the other uses Turbo Tax and that software found it also. If you prepare your own return you may want to check for this - it was $1,400. The document that you should have received was a "Letter 6475" - google it.


----------



## corelz125

Then things will work out fine Duck I don't like the taste of wine.


----------



## corelz125

There's a few spots that need to be flat on the sole of the plane. The toe, the heel, in front of the mouth, and behind the mouth.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

IRS electronic filing is a joke here. There is only one program allowed in WA. It would not move beyond inputting dividend income without information that was not provided on the 1099 form. At least it was at the beginning of the process instead of the end ) I contacted the software provider. They said the information not available on 1099 was required. Why do they write a program that requires unavailable info. Worse than that, why does the gubbermint use an incompetent company? The info is not required on the paper 1040.

We got a notice about the middle stimulus payment not being processed. It said to contact the bank that was doing distribution's 24-hour service center. It was all electronic and did not accomplish anything ;(( I suspect the bank retained undistributed dollars for upper management bonuses. That would be consistent with Boeing and Pacific Gas and Electric sacrificing people for profit and bonuses ignoring safety standards. Fortunately, if the IRS doesn't credit us it will not impact us one way or the other. ) They are so far behind on paper forms I have not heard from them for 2020 filing yet.

This BS reminds me of the local power company. Their service number has a 45 minute minimum hold time normally. They have a message to visit their website. I went online and input a customer's info for a new electrical service on a new shop he built. A couple of days later I got an email telling me I could not do that online and to call their service number ;(( Puget Power had lots of bad neutral connections in their system feeding residences. Sometimes the customer had called them and they had checked the power saying it was fine. DUH!! Of course it is when they pull the meter and measure the voltage. The problem is when unbalanced loads series floating the voltage on the small load as high as 200 volts burning up electronics and popping light bulbs. ;(( I would tell the customers what they needed to tell Puget Power. They could be on hold with them for an hour or they could pay me at my regular hourly rate to be on hold ) Most went on hold themselves. I told them they could tell the power company to call me if they had any questions, but they never did.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I don't do sustainers, make my own.


----------



## bandit571

All done..









On to the next Project….wondering IF I should post this AS a Project?


----------



## DevinT

I'm still upset over the elimination of itemization. My tax liability went up when that happened. I have yet to see a benefit from the wholesale rewriting of the tax system that happened a few years ago.


----------



## corelz125

Devin my refund was cut in half when they changed those laws. No I didnt make it up in my weekly check. That's what they claimed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I'm still upset over the elimination of itemization. My tax liability went up when that happened. I have yet to see a benefit from the wholesale rewriting of the tax system that happened a few years ago.
> 
> - DevinT


The middle class has to pay through the nose and the national debt is over 30 trillion. Robber barons Gates, Bezos, and Musk need their billions secure so get ready for another increase under the current admin ;((


----------



## Gene01

I have no gripe about Bezos, Musk, Gates, et.al. I only wish that I had their brains or, at least the foresight to have invested with them.


----------



## pottz

i agree gene.if you had bought 1,000 dollars worth of microsoft stock at the ipo it would now be worth about 3.7 million !


----------



## RichT

> i agree gene.if you had bought 1,000 dollars worth of microsoft stock at the ipo it would now be worth about 3.7 million !
> 
> - pottz


Back in the '90s Microsoft employees had FYIV posters on their walls. It stood for F*** You, I'm Vested, and basically meant don't piss me off or I'll take my millions in stock options and leave. In fact, many did just that.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here you go Moke. Proof of effort. It's slow going. I've got the clamps but I'm limited on space. In a couple of hours I'll go out and cut the biscuit slots for the last piece of the 3rd section for the front half of the bench. Tomorrow is a lost day. I'm headed to Boise for a 12/4 piece of black walnut for the end caps and leg vise. Hoping to get to spend some tie with the boys.



















It's amazing how much glue I go thru on the glue ups. The way I see it, better to much than not enough.


----------



## corelz125

That's a lot of glue surface when you start adding up board feet Bob. Usually we just edge glue which is a lot less surface.


----------



## BurlyBob

I hadn't thought of that but it sounds a little questionable. Think I'll keep doing things the way I started. Your way might work just fine but doing it my way will make me feel better. I've got a gallon coming tomorrow and I'm almost halfway done.

I just got back from my buddy's cabinet shop. He's got a wide belt sander and will let me run my bench top thru it to get it flattened. That's going to make things a lot easier. I got a laugh out of him while I was there. You can't believe the crazy things customers ask and think they can get him to do. Makes you wonder where they come up with these crazy idea. Right now painted cabinets are the fad. The insane colors and combinations makes me just shake my head. He just sucks it up, does it and the price goes up. It's money in his pocket. The crazier the request the more money he makes. You got to love it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have no gripe about Bezos, Musk, Gates, et.al. I only wish that I had their brains or, at least the foresight to have invested with them.
> 
> - Gene Howe


If they paid a fair share. This country can't even maintain the infrastructure we built in the 50s and 60s ;(( as Bezos said, My employees sent me to space. Monopolies are the way to go if you can get away with it. Antitrust Act was not enforced in the 80s and beyond. It takes about 30 competitors to have competitive consumer prices and innovation.

Bench is taking shape BBob, looking good


----------



## pottz

im guilty of using probably more glue than needed but for what it costs im not too concerned.im with you id rather more than enough than have a failure.

i agree about the painted cabinets.greens and blues seem to be the trend right now.wife suggested we paint ours,there maple.i said when im dead you can do whatever you want. she smiled and said,ok sounds good !


----------



## corelz125

I wasn't saying to edge glue the bench. I meant usually most projects we only edge glue boards not face glue. I think most of us over glue. This painted cabinet craze is a waste of good timbers


----------



## moke

> i agree gene.if you had bought 1,000 dollars worth of microsoft stock at the ipo it would now be worth about 3.7 million !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Back in the 90s Microsoft employees had FYIV posters on their walls. It stood for F*** You, I m Vested, and basically meant don t piss me off or I ll take my millions in stock options and leave. In fact, many did just that.
> 
> - Rich


Easy Rich we are on probation….


----------



## moke

> Here you go Moke. Proof of effort. It s slow going. I ve got the clamps but I m limited on space. In a couple of hours I ll go out and cut the biscuit slots for the last piece of the 3rd section for the front half of the bench. Tomorrow is a lost day. I m headed to Boise for a 12/4 piece of black walnut for the end caps and leg vise. Hoping to get to spend some tie with the boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s amazing how much glue I go thru on the glue ups. The way I see it, better to much than not enough.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Very nice BBob


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, you seen that dastardly photo WWBob posted of me on the woodshed? How do I get him back even it was the truth?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I'm still upset over the elimination of itemization. My tax liability went up when that happened. I have yet to see a benefit from the wholesale rewriting of the tax system that happened a few years ago.
> - DevinT


No idea how it works in *Yankeeland*, however, I find it hard to imagine your politicians were *NOT* picked out of the same *defunct storage pool*.
I have never seen any *tax changes* benefit the average worker… even when they claim to have *"lowered"* it.


> I have no gripe about Bezos, Musk, Gates, et.al. I only wish that I had their brains or, at least the foresight to have invested with them.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I have no objection against any *RF*... what I object to is that the ordinary *pleb* has to make up the taxes they manage to avoid(/minimise).
How can they be permitted to make their second billion when they paid minimal tax (if any) on their first.


> I just got back from my buddy s cabinet shop. He s got a wide belt sander and will let me run my bench top thru it to get it flattened. That s going to make things a lot easier.
> - BurlyBob


Going from the expected size of the benchtop, could this be a case of *"mountain comes to Mohammed"*?


----------



## EricFai

Bob, the bench top is taking shape.

Pottz, you better start sleeping with one eye open. Especially if the wife wants painted cabinets.


----------



## RichT

> Easy Rich we are on probation….
> 
> - moke


Got it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Easy Rich we are on probation….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Got it.
> 
> - Rich


???


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have no objection against any *RF*... what I object to is that the ordinary *pleb* has to make up the taxes they manage to avoid(/minimise).
> How can they be permitted to make their second billion when they paid minimal tax (if any) on their first.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Bezos built his empire tax-free. They lost money every year until 2001. When I started biz I was told I did not have to show a profit for 7 years. I told them 6 months is the limit. 4 mouths to feed and house payments rule the roost )


----------



## moke

BBob, I didn't see a photo….do you know what number post.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Bad news about the left arm…

I gave all my *Fe$tool*, *'tainers*, *Mirka* and *Leigh jigs* to my neighbour… free!

All my *Ryobi* are on the nature strip for anyone to pick up.

The *ride-on* has been driven to the *op-shop*...

Sadly you guys are just too far away.


----------



## corelz125

> I gave all my *Fe$tool*, * tainers*, *Mirka* and *Leigh jigs* to my neighbour… free!
> 
> All my *Ryobi* are on the nature strip for anyone to pick up.
> 
> The *ride-on* has been driven to the *op-shop*...
> 
> Sadly you guys are just too far away.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Making rooms for the new line?


----------



## RichT

> I gave all my *Fe$tool*, * tainers*, *Mirka* and *Leigh jigs* to my neighbour… free!
> 
> All my *Ryobi* are on the nature strip for anyone to pick up.
> 
> The *ride-on* has been driven to the *op-shop*...
> 
> Sadly you guys are just too far away.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Making rooms for the new line?
> 
> - corelz125


No, it's April 1st there already.


----------



## pottz

> Easy Rich we are on probation….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Got it.
> 
> - Rich


rich you been a bad boy again ?


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke it 's at 3494 on this thread.


----------



## pottz

the mokes workshop theme song


----------



## moke

Pottzy--why don;t you grow dreadlocks and do this live….

BTW….I hated that show….It promoted "john Wayne" responses…..not Street Smart ones…..you know..perform for the camera.


----------



## RichT

> Easy Rich we are on probation….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Got it.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> rich you been a bad boy again ?
> 
> - pottz


Apparently it's my nature, Lar. Not sure I can change.


----------



## corelz125

I have a feeling the duck would grow dreads before Pottz


----------



## moke

> I have a feeling the duck would grow dreads before Pottz
> 
> - corelz125


True


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I have a feeling the duck would grow dreads before Pottz
> - corelz125


Nah… *pottzy* would just dig into his *scrap bin* like all the *Yankee* jocks seem to.


> the mokes workshop theme song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


What about that dirty cousin of mine... this only offends me.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to you, rain has departed during the night. Nice bright day, 75 later. Not April fools.

Corgi is due for his dog sitting. You will hear a bark or two when he arrives.

Coffee and off to the shop


----------



## moke

Off to the gym, then another rousing day of listing the left over business things on ebay…..Photogragh, convert photos, list, repeat…..I have several large totes to go. I have been selling 3 to 4 items a week for a couple of months now, so I can't complain, but I am certainly not getting rich. Dinner tonight with Brother, at a restaurant that I hate, but everybody else likes. I always get ill prepared food there. It's almost like they stand at the door and say, ok Moke's here get out that nasty piece of chicken, we were going to throw away! Then everybody else gets some award winning dinner….I have never sent anything back to the kitchen in my life, maybe I should change.


----------



## pottz

> Off to the gym, then another rousing day of listing the left over business things on ebay…..Photogragh, convert photos, list, repeat…..I have several large totes to go. I have been selling 3 to 4 items a week for a couple of months now, so I can t complain, but I am certainly not getting rich. Dinner tonight with Brother, at a restaurant that I hate, but everybody else likes. I always get ill prepared food there. It s almost like they stand at the door and say, ok Moke s here get out that nasty piece of chicken, we were going to throw away! Then everybody else gets some award winning dinner….I have never sent anything back to the kitchen in my life, maybe I should change.
> 
> - moke


yeah one of our fav restaurants has gone down hill in the last year,seems to be cutting corners.not smart,he's been in business about 35 years.raise prices but never cut quality. im the same mike even though my meal wasn't what it should be i never send it back because by the time they redo it everyone else is done eating.if it happens more than once or twice though i just dont go back.that restaurant is gonna get one more chance then im done. my wife has called them and complained but didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## Gene01

> Off to the gym, then another rousing day of listing the left over business things on ebay…..Photogragh, convert photos, list, repeat…..I have several large totes to go. I have been selling 3 to 4 items a week for a couple of months now, so I can t complain, but I am certainly not getting rich. Dinner tonight with Brother, at a restaurant that I hate, but everybody else likes. I always get ill prepared food there. It s almost like they stand at the door and say, ok Moke s here get out that nasty piece of chicken, we were going to throw away! Then everybody else gets some award winning dinner….I have never sent anything back to the kitchen in my life, maybe I should change.
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah one of our fav restaurants has gone down hill in the last year,seems to be cutting corners.not smart,he s been in business about 35 years.raise prices but never cut quality. im the same mike even though my meal wasn t what it should be i never send it back because by the time they redo it everyone else is done eating.if it happens more than once or twice though i just dont go back.that restaurant is gonna get one more chance then im done. my wife has called them and complained but didn t seem to do anything.
> 
> - pottz


Your are far more tolerant than I. One bad meal and, I'm gone…forever.


----------



## pottz

if it was a first time going to a place,yes im done but this one ive enjoyed for a long time so he gets a third and final chance. sad that someone would let their business go down hill.


----------



## 987Ron

On occasion we have not accepted a meal. Wife and daughter is gluten intolerant. Medical not fad. When told no croutons in the salad, then there are, not crackers in the soup and then there is, Hamburger has a regular bun not the gluten free one requested. etc. We do not go out hardly ever due to the Gluten. Ask if an item had gluten in it the waitress told us "No that is sugar free". Try finding out what is in an item in a Thai, Indian or Asian restaurant. German everything has gluten almost. The easiest for some reason is Tex Mex. A couple of the Pizza places are pretty good with gluten free.

Wife often just orders a baked potato and a salad. In Spain the menus have a code to tell you if it is Gluten Free, Vegan, etc.


----------



## moke

> Off to the gym, then another rousing day of listing the left over business things on ebay…..Photogragh, convert photos, list, repeat…..I have several large totes to go. I have been selling 3 to 4 items a week for a couple of months now, so I can t complain, but I am certainly not getting rich. Dinner tonight with Brother, at a restaurant that I hate, but everybody else likes. I always get ill prepared food there. It s almost like they stand at the door and say, ok Moke s here get out that nasty piece of chicken, we were going to throw away! Then everybody else gets some award winning dinner….I have never sent anything back to the kitchen in my life, maybe I should change.
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah one of our fav restaurants has gone down hill in the last year,seems to be cutting corners.not smart,he s been in business about 35 years.raise prices but never cut quality. im the same mike even though my meal wasn t what it should be i never send it back because by the time they redo it everyone else is done eating.if it happens more than once or twice though i just dont go back.that restaurant is gonna get one more chance then im done. my wife has called them and complained but didn t seem to do anything.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Your are far more tolerant than I. One bad meal and, I m gone…forever.
> 
> - Gene Howe


My brother goes to this place every Friday nite. Everybody knows him, he really enjoys it. If he ever gets a bad meal, he never says. If I want to see him it is at this place….I have tried to talk him out of going there just for one Friday nite..but he is as stubborn as I am!

Ron, Both my parents were born in Germany. My Mom was American, with my Grandpa being a Col. in the Military there during and after the war. My Dad's family are full blood. I grew up on German food. I hate it! It is heavy, lots of vinegar, and is just plain gross. We have German Colony place called the Amana's that serves all German food, and has a bunch of shopping….I am not a fan…My Cousins would come here from Germany occasionally and tell me how unhealthy Americans eat….I just laughed…everything they make has a million Carbs….and they soak everything with butter….


----------



## controlfreak

I cut everybody some slack if they may have a bad night but two lame meals in a row I probably won't go back for a decade or more. I also won't send back like Pottz said, who wants to create all that drama.


----------



## pottz

i agree about the german food mike,im 75% german but other than some good sausage i dont care for german food at all.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, Both my parents were born in Germany. My Mom was American, with my Grandpa being a Col. in the Military there during and after the war. My Dad s family are full blood. I grew up on German food. I hate it! It is heavy, lots of vinegar, and is just plain gross. We have German Colony place called the Amana s that serves all German food, and has a bunch of shopping….I am not a fan…My Cousins would come here from Germany occasionally and tell me how unhealthy Americans eat….I just laughed…everything they make has a million Carbs….and they soak everything with butter….
> 
> - moke


My Granparents on Mom's side were 100% German, Dad's side on a minor amount. My Wife's Dad was 100% Austrian, babe in arms immigrant.

So lots of German foods growing up and even now. Agree that a lot of it is heavy, etc. However the pastry's are great how can one say no to a German Strudel at Christmas. The noodles my Grandmother made in her chicken and noodles I still savor the memory. Brats and sausages are a step ahead of most others, in my opinion. They do a pretty good job with chocolate. I must admit to eating a few and enjoy Schnitzel even left over in a sandwich. But just about every culture has its great foods and ones that I would pass on. Bier there is only one German, and a couple of others. Most are just copies.

I guess if I had to have only one cultures food for the rest of my life it would be New Orleans style Cajun. 2nd choice would be Eastern Caribbean.

Have to quit, this made me hungry, must go raid the fridge.


----------



## northwoodsman

Having a culinary background and being associated with the food business all my life (going all the way back to grandparents and parents both owning restaurants), when I go to most restaurants I look at menus differently than a lot of folks. If it's a high end restaurant that specializes in a particular cuisine (like steak, seafood, Italian, etc.) I'll typically just tell my server to surprise me. Otherwise if it's an independent I'll order the most popular item even if it's not something I would have generally chosen thinking it's the freshest and probably a safe bet. If it's a chain I'll order something that likely won't make me sick if they mishandle it or that they would have to try hard to screw up. The restaurant industry was probably hit harder than any other industry in the past few years from a labor standpoint. Before that it was almost impossible to staff a kitchen, training is almost non existent. What you are eating today in restaurants probably was not cooked in the kitchen in the restaurant where you are, it was just reheated back there with the exception being burgers, steaks, fish, some chicken breasts, and baked potatoes. Rice, pasta, potatoes, grains, bacon, sausage, seafood, soups, sauces, oatmeal, pancakes, etc. come in the back door pre-cooked these days. Vegetables, fruits, and leafy greens are all pre-cut and pre-processed. I have worked for food manufacturers for the past 22 years and as a R & D chef for 10 years before that. Needless to say, we don't eat out much.


----------



## BurlyBob

I must be the odd man out again. I love german food. The real stuff not the Americanized stuff. Oh Yeah and don't forget about the beir (beer). I've got to agree about all the carbs and gluten in it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Restaurants are a tough industry. I did not work on them very much. I was called to do their fire suppression and fan controls mostly. The guys wiring the restaurants could not seem to figure it out ;(( They were the only businesses that I required a 50% upfront deposit to start the work. At least all my cash out of pocket expenses were covered


----------



## corelz125

I never send food back you never know what will come back added into it. I worked in a restaurant when I was younger. A lot of stuff that happens in the kitchen you never forget and that's when the lights are on it gets worse when they turn them off and everyone leaves. Now I prefer home cooked meals but my wife would eat out 4 days a week.


----------



## pottz

> I never send food back you never know what will come back added into it. I worked in a restaurant when I was younger. A lot of stuff that happens in the kitchen you never forget and that s when the lights are on it gets worse when they turn them off and everyone leaves. Now I prefer home cooked meals but my wife would eat out 4 days a week.
> 
> - corelz125


same here i hate eating out but the wife is not wanting to cook more and more.it really ticks me off when she has fast food delivered.expensive and usually cold.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I never send food back you never know what will come back added into it. I worked in a restaurant when I was younger. A lot of stuff that happens in the kitchen you never forget and that s when the lights are on it gets worse when they turn them off and everyone leaves. Now I prefer home cooked meals but my wife would eat out 4 days a week.
> 
> - corelz125


I did a kitchen remodel on a big motel in Bellevue in the 70s. We removed all the equipment. After seeing the disgusting mess under and around the equipment that had never been cleaned, it was several years before I ate out ;(( Another project on that motel was relocating baseboard heaters back from the sliding glass doors in the rooms. The drapes were hanging on the hearters! ;(( I wondered why none of the scorched drapes burned the place down?


----------



## moke

> I must be the odd man out again. I love german food. The real stuff not the Americanized stuff. Oh Yeah and don t forget about the beir (beer). I ve got to agree about all the carbs and gluten in it.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Even bloodwurst or head cheese? I can remember my Grandma making me eat both of those, while I was crying as a 4 or 5 yo. I am a fan of German Oven Baked Steak or Roladen….and of course German Fried potatoes….but not German Potato salad…I mean who takes a perfectly good bowl of Potato Salad, and dumps a bunch of vinegar in it and then heats it up? Everyone think Germans eat Sauerkraut with every meal…I don't ever remember my grandma serving it, but it's gross too. My dad would eat lots of pickled this or that too….gross….

I'm pretty sure I was Italian and my parents took the wrong baby home from the hospital….I love most everything Italian…We never had growing up, as Italian as we got is that boxed Spaghetti, I think it was Kraft…..don't think they make it anymore. When we go to Vegas I eat in an Italian venue every chance I get….


----------



## pottz

oh man my dad loved all that crap,head cheese,blood sausage,pickled herring,red cabbage.forget it.maybe im part italian too because i love italian. probably more mexican that that because i can eat mexican food pretty much everyday.


----------



## 987Ron

DIL is full Italian, makes some great meals. However, at 83 all that tomato if eaten in the evening meal will have me up for the Tums or such about midnight. All those mushrooms, never liked them. Almost no food value, all those mystery shows on TV someone is always poisoned with the wrong kind. It is just fungus. Yuck. 
agree with Pottz on the Mexican, it to can lead to the tums sometimes. Favorite still be the NO Cajun or Creole.


----------



## moke

> oh man my dad loved all that crap,head cheese,blood sausage,pickled herring,red cabbage.forget it.maybe im part italian too because i love italian. probably more mexican that that because i can eat mexican food pretty much everyday.
> 
> - pottz


Growing up, we just just never tried new foods….I never had a taco until I was 26. I still don't eat it much….I am not the asian or tia food dude either, and Indian food smells awful….my in laws are all about it. Sushi, kim-che all that stuff…..when we go there, I just ask my wife what I want and it is fine…


----------



## pottz

i take a prilosec every morning,used to get acid reflux in the middle of the night.recommended by my gastro when i did my colonoscopy. no problems now eating spicy foods.


----------



## EricFai

I like good homemade meals, grew up on meat and potatoes. As fir eating out, it's Italian, Mexican, American Chinese, as for fast food not so much anymore. We do like the little mom an pop places an diners. Chain restaurants few and far between. Buffet style has been out for a few years, and probably will be for a few more.


----------



## moke

> I like good homemade meals, grew up on meat and potatoes. As fir eating out, it s Italian, Mexican, American Chinese, as for fast food not so much anymore. We do like the little mom an pop places an diners. Chain restaurants few and far between. Buffet style has been out for a few years, and probably will be for a few more.
> 
> - Eric


I agree totally…except for Olive Garden…..love that Minestrone!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Growing up, we just just never tried new foods….I never had a taco until I was 26. I still don t eat it much….I am not the asian or tia food dude either, and Indian food smells awful….my in laws are all about it. Sushi, kim-che all that stuff…..when we go there, I just ask my wife what I want and it is fine…
> 
> - moke


I did not either. We grew everything we ate. Dad had false teeth and didn't like chicken. He had the butcher grind the whole steer into ground beef every time  Mom was an RN and did all the canning of everything grown in the garden. She didn't have much time for exploration. Occasionally we would eat out when we went to the hills on a Sunday a couple of times a year. Dad always told us to clean up our plates but we didn't have to eat the "rabbit food" )


----------



## pottz

> I like good homemade meals, grew up on meat and potatoes. As fir eating out, it s Italian, Mexican, American Chinese, as for fast food not so much anymore. We do like the little mom an pop places an diners. Chain restaurants few and far between. Buffet style has been out for a few years, and probably will be for a few more.
> 
> - Eric


my wife wont go near any buffet.


----------



## corelz125

Dont ever mix those 2 phrases Italian food and olive garden. Can put the Olive Garden in the same class as you're boxed spaghetti.


----------



## corelz125

I gave up chinese food a long time ago. Seemed to get worse every year. Now we get thai food. I was against Indian food for a long time but then my niece started to deliver food for an Indian restaurant in my neighborhood and tried it. I don't like all of it but some of it is pretty good.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, your son as to live in NYC for 6 months and one day to be taxed at their rates. Send him to a good tax accountant. I think he should be a return.

Bob nice going on the bench build!

Topa - those super rich do pay their fair share. The tax laws are there to be used. They use them. Now dems have all the cards and they could change them. But no word of it from them. They have stopped talking about taxes since the republicans got out of power. They will talk about it when/if the mid terms flip the control.










My work after golf. Sill have the outfeed folding table and over arm dust collection to install. Tested the saw today. Nice power. Different sound than my Delta X. (Pottz I know I suck!) ;}

Moke I worked in a German butcher store in my home town. They eat the pig (everything but the oink) . Head cheese made me gag, and I could not eat ham for over a year. (pig snouts)

Got to go eat. Wife wants to get that over. Says I will be asleep in a hour. Maybe two.


----------



## pottz

> Dont ever mix those 2 phrases Italian food and olive garden. Can put the Olive Garden in the same class as you re boxed spaghetti.
> 
> - corelz125


ditto, the mcdonalds of italian !


----------



## pottz

> Ron, your son as to live in NYC for 6 months and one day to be taxed at their rates. Send him to a good tax accountant. I think he should be a return.
> 
> Bob nice going on the bench build!
> 
> Topa - those super rich do pay their fair share. The tax laws are there to be used. They use them. Now dems have all the cards and they could change them. But no word of it from them. They have stopped talking about taxes since the republicans got out of power. They will talk about it when/if the mid terms flip the control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work after golf. Sill have the outfeed folding table and over arm dust collection to install. Tested the saw today. Nice power. Different sound than my Delta X. (Pottz I know I suck!) ;}
> 
> Moke I worked in a German butcher store in my home town. They eat the pig (everything but the oink) . Head cheese made me gag, and I could not eat ham for over a year. (pig snouts)
> 
> Got to go eat. Wife wants to get that over. Says I will be asleep in a hour. Maybe two.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


about the rich,yeah they dont steal they use the tax laws to their advantage,why because their smart.thats how they got rich. also check out how many jobs micro,amazon and space-x tesla alone provide.if you wanna bash em better not buy from em.yet we all do ? it's like we all bash china then turn around and buy stuff they make.feed the machine and some day it will eat us up and spit us out.at 62 i wont see it but my kid or probably his will.


----------



## moke

> Dont ever mix those 2 phrases Italian food and olive garden. Can put the Olive Garden in the same class as you re boxed spaghetti.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ditto, the mcdonalds of italian !
> 
> - pottz


Hey…GOOD MINESTRONE!!!!!!


----------



## moke

Petey…saw looking good!

I wish we were closer I have an outfeed table I would give you, but the postage would be more than it was worth!


----------



## northwoodsman

Shortly before my wife and I were married I took her out for dinner to a very nice steakhouse in Dallas for Valentine's Day. Neither one of us drink but dinner for the two of us was $250 and this was 20 years ago. As I was driving her home I asked her if she liked it and she said it was "okay". I said "just okay?". She said that she didn't like fancy places like that and she would have preferred Olive Garden. I could have saved $200!!!!!


----------



## pottz

ha, ive got one better,or worse shall i say.my wife and i were divorced,she had hinted we get back together.so i get tickets to yanni at the nokia theatre across the street from staples center,where the lakers and kings play.so i say lets go get a nice meal before hand.so i take her to mortons down town L.A. the tab for the night,meal,wine and desert with tip was over 600 !!! that was about 15 years ago.but they did have service ive never experienced before.i parked in a lot they did'nt comp but they called the lot and had them bill them for my parking.when we needed to get up for any reason the waiter would pull the table out so we could just stand up and leave.when we were ready to leave he asked if we wanted a to go container. i said no were going to a concert.he said no problem.they packed the meat in bags with ice packs so it would stay cold until we got home.incredible service,but i paid for it.


----------



## EricFai

I have been to dome fancy restaurants, but not more than $100 for two. Both thecse4vice and food was wonderful.


----------



## pottz

> I have been to dome fancy restaurants, but not more than $100 for two. Both thecse4vice and food was wonderful.
> 
> - Eric


what do you call fancy bud? a hundred bucks ? hell when me and the wife eat at the bar in our fav restaurant it's that much with tip ! dinner in the restaurant with wine averages at least 200. i guess life in the big city is what you pay for ?


----------



## EricFai

Good steak houses, and we don't drink much. As for the large cities, biggest one I have ever lived in was about 150k.

Still had a great time.


----------



## pottz

> Good steak houses, and we don t drink much. As for the large cities, biggest one I have ever lived in was about 150k.
> 
> Still had a great time.
> 
> - Eric


your lucky,the small city i live in ,gardena, is over 59000 and were just one of hundreds of cities that make up socal.


----------



## pottz

hey mokes minions,anyone awake tonight ? it's friday night kids get up and wake up kids !!!!!


----------



## RichT

> hey mokes minions,anyone awake tonight ? it s friday night kids get up and wake up kids !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Good Lord, Lar, it's been two hours since your post and still…..nada. Folks need to get a fire lit under their bottoms.


----------



## bandit571

Too busy to post anything, I guess…...


----------



## DevinT

Ugh. What a day. Nothing related to the above, I just feel like I've been thrown into a combine from the past few days. Nothing I can't recover from, but some generic sympathy would go a long way. I am trying to stick my head up and be strong and hold it all in for those around me, but sometimes I just need some reassurances that bad times don't last forever.

No, I am not seeding an excuse to slip on the swap. That's still on schedule. But Lord am I dealing with some ******************** right now.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ugh. What a day. Nothing related to the above, I just feel like I've been thrown into a combine from the past few days. Nothing I can't recover from, but some generic sympathy would go a long way. I am trying to stick my head up and be strong and hold it all in for those around me, but sometimes I just need some reassurances that bad times don't last forever.
> 
> No, I am not seeding an excuse to slip on the swap. That's still on schedule. But Lord am I dealing with some ******************** right now.
> 
> - DevinT


If you find your faith lacking or in need of strength, you may borrow mine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ugh. What a day. Nothing related to the above, I just feel like I've been thrown into a combine from the past few days. Nothing I can't recover from, but some generic sympathy would go a long way. I am trying to stick my head up and be strong and hold it all in for those around me, but sometimes I just need some reassurances that bad times don't last forever.
> 
> No, I am not seeding an excuse to slip on the swap. That's still on schedule. But Lord am I dealing with some ******************** right now.
> 
> - DevinT


Sorry to hear that Devin. I have been dealing with incompetence, negligence, and criminal violations by the chity for over a decade. The stupidest thing I ever did in my life was to believe they had a competent person who cared about safety in the building department. Of all the risks of fire, propane, and structural code violations plus the line of sight traffic standards at driveways are life-altering injuries and fatalities for cyclists and future homeowners doing landscaping along the concrete wall standing on top of the ground like a giant domino. The first authoritarian bully I confronted was a superintendent who was exhausting heaters into a job site with about 35 workmen. He remains in first place. He would have had serious injuries and fatalities within a couple of hours. Lots of stress knowing the consequences of this level of stupidity and wickedness motivated by narcissism and greed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron, your son as to live in NYC for 6 months and one day to be taxed at their rates. Send him to a good tax accountant. I think he should be a return.
> 
> Bob nice going on the bench build!
> 
> Topa - those super rich do pay their fair share. The tax laws are there to be used. They use them. Now dems have all the cards and they could change them. But no word of it from them. They have stopped talking about taxes since the republicans got out of power. They will talk about it when/if the mid terms flip the control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Shop Saw is shaping up nicely 

I guess I have known too many business owners with cash sales. One that owned rental properties all over town in addition to his auto business got an Earned Income Tax Credit from the IRS because of his low income. His brother told me he paid taxes on less than 10% of his income. The IRS auditors told him he could not live on the income he reported but could not prove it. I knew another business owner who could not finance a house because his 1040 forms with reported income were the basis used to qualify for the mortgage payments. He had plenty of money for the down payment and mortgage payments. Digital currency will put an end to that ))

Years ago when manufacturing move to China, the products were shipped to Indonesia. The products prices were raised there because there were no tax consequences like there were in China and the US. The products were not unloaded, just increased costs for the corp. They were shipped to the US and sold at a slight loss with tax credits to the corp. The money stayed overseas.

The tax laws are gillions of pages. The reason is that Congressmen introduce amendments describing specific circumstances of a specific situation at a certain company that provides them deductions and credits. During the last administration the IRS budget was greatly reduced to stop audits on businesses.


----------



## controlfreak

I remember taking the family out to dinner in Chamonix France. This included my kids, boy friends, girl friends, spouses and grand children. As I enjoyed the wonderful food I watched bottle after bottle of French wine being opened. I had no idea what the price was for anything and found myself thinking of my father. With five siblings we did this to him several times and I thought "I guess I need to take one for the team". I was expecting a bill well over $1000, I can't remember the total but it was well south of that. Not only did a dodge a bullet but after I left a tip the owner/chef came out with a bottle of Genepi (sp) liquor and started giving us all shots.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, I bought the outfeed table for the SS. I am thinking of building an outfeed table I can use for assembly and storage. Do you not use your outfeed table? Also do you use the over arm blade protector, or just the riving knife?

Dev you have friends here. I hope things get better for you.

One day golf tournament today. Two couples one better ball from the woman one from the men. Playing w good friends. 1pm so I have time in the shop.

Topa did you notice the plug in the floor? I asked for that. Code is a no no. We are in a flood plane. Super put a bucket over it during inspection. (even though we are way higher that the older houses around me. ) Fema keeps raising the first floor min height (now 10.5 feet) above avg mean tide.

Also SS has their miter slots a bit wider than Delta. So That sled leaning against the was has to be remade. It was perfect on my Delta X.

CF we had a similar experience in Italy. A stray dog took to me at an outdoor restaurant. The owner came out to talk to us. He gave us wine to take on the train from Sicily back to Rome. Gave us food for the trip to.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, nice quiet Sat. Sunny and bright, espect 77 today.

Expensive dining in this burg is only if you look at the bill vs the quality. No really nice restaurants. Home or at the son's is the best there is. Luckily both the wife and the son are great cooks.

Shop time today for a bit. Did one of 27 screen panels on the porch yesterday, maybe one today. 3' x 4" lower section. That Phiferr Super Solar screen is not cheap. It is USA made.

Later


----------



## controlfreak

That is the problem Ron, my wife and kids are all phenomenal cooks. Usually if we go out we feel like we could do better at home.


----------



## moke

Good morning everyone….I abandoned all of you in the workshop last night. My wife and I went out with my brother and SIL. TO that place I hate. The food truly wasn't bad this time, but the Jamison was wet and tastin' goooood. I am a little kepish this morning. We had a good time and all the Jamisons masked the taste of the food.

Ron, I have the metal out feed, is that the one you bought. I can't remember how much it was but it was better than a Woodpecker anything, comparatively. It is great. It is setup all the time, can't imagine what I would do with out it. The one I have to give away is the wooden one. It's ok, not as wide though. I do have an overarm, just have never installed it. With the zero clearance insert or my crosscut sled, it is the dirtiest machine I have…..the overarm would fix that, just not sure I'm ready for that …. My DC is just a 1100 cfm Delta with a wynn filter, It does ok, but I do not have any ducts set up. I have a miter saw on a vacuum that really is pretty clean, and a couple of shop vac dedicated to machines, so it is pretty dustless except for the sawstop. 
I am looking at one of these, it would fit beneath my Revo for DC:
https://www.thewoodturningstore.com/power-tools/dust-collectors/
I have a friend in England from another site, he has one and loves it.( they are made in England)


----------



## pottz

> Ugh. What a day. Nothing related to the above, I just feel like I've been thrown into a combine from the past few days. Nothing I can't recover from, but some generic sympathy would go a long way. I am trying to stick my head up and be strong and hold it all in for those around me, but sometimes I just need some reassurances that bad times don't last forever.
> 
> No, I am not seeding an excuse to slip on the swap. That's still on schedule. But Lord am I dealing with some ******************** right now.
> 
> - DevinT


i know girl hopefully it wont get any worse from whats happened so far.did you get someone that deals with that crap.it could become way more than you can handle alone.speed is of the essence.


----------



## pottz

> Good morning everyone….I abandoned all of you in the workshop last night. My wife and I went out with my brother and SIL. TO that place I hate. The food truly wasn t bad this time, but the Jamison was wet and tastin goooood. I am a little kepish this morning. We had a good time and all the Jamisons masked the taste of the food.
> 
> Ron, I have the metal out feed, is that the one you bought. I can t remember how much it was but it was better than a Woodpecker anything, comparatively. It is great. It is setup all the time, can t imagine what I would do with out it. The one I have to give away is the wooden one. It s ok, not as wide though. I do have an overarm, just have never installed it. With the zero clearance insert or my crosscut sled, it is the dirtiest machine I have…..the overarm would fix that, just not sure I m ready for that …. My DC is just a 1100 cfm Delta with a wynn filter, It does ok, but I do not have any ducts set up. I have a miter saw on a vacuum that really is pretty clean, and a couple of shop vac dedicated to machines, so it is pretty dustless except for the sawstop.
> 
> - moke


what kind of food do they serve ?


----------



## northwoodsman

DevinT - Hang in there, you have friends here.

Petey - Really, he just placed a bucket over the outlet. That's a gutsy move. The last time I went golfing was at my brother's wedding up in MN back in 2002. As I was leaving the course there were three high school boys in the parking lot getting ready to head to the starter. They only had two sets of clubs between them. I took my cellphone, keys, and wallet out of my bag and handed the set of clubs to the kid that didn't have any clubs. He looked at me and said "How do I get them back to you?". I responded " I never want to see them again, you can have them." I haven't picked up a club since. They were very expensive clubs and my brothers were pissed and wondered why I didn't offer them to any of them. I explained if I gave them to any of them I would have a chance to get them back some day and I really didn't want that option.

Moke - Geez you were really livin' it up last night, Jamison's is considered top-shelf at Applebee's isn't it? Haha.


----------



## pottz

im lucky ive never had the least desire to play golf so never wasted nay money on clubs or greens fees which i think are crazy at some courses here.


----------



## moke

> Good morning everyone….I abandoned all of you in the workshop last night. My wife and I went out with my brother and SIL. TO that place I hate. The food truly wasn t bad this time, but the Jamison was wet and tastin goooood. I am a little kepish this morning. We had a good time and all the Jamisons masked the taste of the food.
> 
> Ron, I have the metal out feed, is that the one you bought. I can t remember how much it was but it was better than a Woodpecker anything, comparatively. It is great. It is setup all the time, can t imagine what I would do with out it. The one I have to give away is the wooden one. It s ok, not as wide though. I do have an overarm, just have never installed it. With the zero clearance insert or my crosscut sled, it is the dirtiest machine I have…..the overarm would fix that, just not sure I m ready for that …. My DC is just a 1100 cfm Delta with a wynn filter, It does ok, but I do not have any ducts set up. I have a miter saw on a vacuum that really is pretty clean, and a couple of shop vac dedicated to machines, so it is pretty dustless except for the sawstop.
> 
> - moke
> 
> what kind of food do they serve ?
> 
> - pottz


I don't know how to describe it…just American I guess….steaks, burgers, fish


----------



## moke

> Moke - Geez you were really livin it up last night, Jamison s is considered top-shelf at Applebee s isn t it? Haha.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Hey I don't put on any airs, I'm a bluish collar worker. I did a lot of upper crust weddings at the country clubs…you can have those folks. They buy nothing and expect everything. I'm good with who I am, I like Jamisons….


----------



## pottz

> Good morning everyone….I abandoned all of you in the workshop last night. My wife and I went out with my brother and SIL. TO that place I hate. The food truly wasn t bad this time, but the Jamison was wet and tastin goooood. I am a little kepish this morning. We had a good time and all the Jamisons masked the taste of the food.
> 
> Ron, I have the metal out feed, is that the one you bought. I can t remember how much it was but it was better than a Woodpecker anything, comparatively. It is great. It is setup all the time, can t imagine what I would do with out it. The one I have to give away is the wooden one. It s ok, not as wide though. I do have an overarm, just have never installed it. With the zero clearance insert or my crosscut sled, it is the dirtiest machine I have…..the overarm would fix that, just not sure I m ready for that …. My DC is just a 1100 cfm Delta with a wynn filter, It does ok, but I do not have any ducts set up. I have a miter saw on a vacuum that really is pretty clean, and a couple of shop vac dedicated to machines, so it is pretty dustless except for the sawstop.
> 
> - moke
> 
> what kind of food do they serve ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t know how to describe it…just American I guess….steaks, burgers, fish
> 
> - moke


sad if they cant do that decent.


----------



## EricFai

Sitting on the porch this morning, heard something hit the pool and a splash. Walked over and had a squirrel swimming around. Dropped the filter discharge hose in to let him get out. Weird, because I fond one floating in there last week. Been here 5 years and never found one in the pool.


----------



## moke

> Good morning everyone….I abandoned all of you in the workshop last night. My wife and I went out with my brother and SIL. TO that place I hate. The food truly wasn t bad this time, but the Jamison was wet and tastin goooood. I am a little kepish this morning. We had a good time and all the Jamisons masked the taste of the food.
> 
> Ron, I have the metal out feed, is that the one you bought. I can t remember how much it was but it was better than a Woodpecker anything, comparatively. It is great. It is setup all the time, can t imagine what I would do with out it. The one I have to give away is the wooden one. It s ok, not as wide though. I do have an overarm, just have never installed it. With the zero clearance insert or my crosscut sled, it is the dirtiest machine I have…..the overarm would fix that, just not sure I m ready for that …. My DC is just a 1100 cfm Delta with a wynn filter, It does ok, but I do not have any ducts set up. I have a miter saw on a vacuum that really is pretty clean, and a couple of shop vac dedicated to machines, so it is pretty dustless except for the sawstop.
> 
> - moke
> 
> what kind of food do they serve ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t know how to describe it…just American I guess….steaks, burgers, fish
> 
> - moke
> 
> sad if they cant do that decent.
> 
> - pottz


 Two years ago they were named best restaurant in CR….by the main Newspaper. The same Newspaper that got things wrong on every story they did concerning our little PD, even the ones where I put out a press release.


----------



## moke

> Sitting on the porch this morning, heard something hit the pool and a splash. Walked over and had a squirrel swimming around. Dropped the filter discharge hose in to let him get out. Weird, because I fond one floating in there last week. Been here 5 years and never found one in the pool.
> 
> - Eric


training for the Squirrel Olympics?


----------



## pottz

> Moke - Geez you were really livin it up last night, Jamison s is considered top-shelf at Applebee s isn t it? Haha.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Hey I don t put on any airs, I m a bluish collar worker. I did a lot of upper crust weddings at the country clubs…you can have those folks. They buy nothing and expect everything. I m good with who I am I like Jamisons….
> 
> - moke


so true mike.whenever we go wine tasting the limo people will get all the tasting they can and never buy a bottle.we were at one small winery,just the wine maker and his mom helping out and he spent all his time with this group that came in a big stretch limo and was ignoring us.so my wife tells him,your about to learn something,ill bet they buy nothing.he goes,you think so ? he goes back over to them and they all get up and climb back in the limo and bought nothing.we ended up buying a case of wine.he says,you were right,guess i learned who to pay more attention to.normally id of left with nothing myself for being neglected but he was young and made some pretty good wine.


----------



## EricFai

Yea, he did a few laps before I dropped the hose in. Climbed up and sat in the strainer opening for about 30 minutes. Tired out the little guy.

After I closed the pool last fall I noticed that it sprung a leak. There was only about a foot if water in it, so I was going to start filling and do a repair. Still not looking forward to getting in that cold water.


----------



## moke

> Moke - Geez you were really livin it up last night, Jamison s is considered top-shelf at Applebee s isn t it? Haha.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Hey I don t put on any airs, I m a bluish collar worker. I did a lot of upper crust weddings at the country clubs…you can have those folks. They buy nothing and expect everything. I m good with who I am I like Jamisons….
> 
> - moke
> 
> so true mike.whenever we go wine tasting the limo people will get all the tasting they can and never buy a bottle.we were at one small winery,just the wine maker and his mom helping out and he spent all his time with this group that came in a big stretch limo and was ignoring us.so my wife tells him,your about to learn something,ill bet they buy nothing.he goes,you think so ? he goes back over to them and they all get up and climb back in the limo and bought nothing.we ended up buying a case of wine.he says,you were right,guess i learned who to pay more attention to.normally id of left with nothing myself for being neglected but he was young and made some pretty good wine.
> 
> - pottz


In the Photographic industry they are called the "carriage trade". I learned in the same fashion as the fellow with the wine,Most, not all, are high maintenance, low profit. I loved doing farmers weddings. They bought and bought and then gave wall portraits for Christmas. They treated you like a member of family, introducing you to their out of town relatives, and extending their hands in welcome when you arrive. While out of 1500 wedding over 43 years I only ate a few times at a reception. Maybe 30 times total, those were my relatives where my wife had been invited, or a farmers wedding where they would be insulted when you would not eat their food. I'm ok with the Applebee's crowd…for the most part they were my peeps….I don't need my rear end kissed and I don't want to kiss anyone else's either.


----------



## moke

I belong to a Las Vegas website and podcast site. They just announced a Formula 1 race down the strip and behind for Nov 23'. That sounds cool…I am pretty sure that you could not get around very well, but none-the-less awesome! It is not a confirmed date yet, but to be on a Saturday. Almost all the F1 races I have ever seen are on a Sunday.
It sounds like they are trying to replicate a Monte-Carlo type race…..
For those of you that have been to Vegas it runs right down the strip from the Palozzo to just beyond Planet Hollywood then a left turn towards the airport and back on what I think must be Industrial rd/Dean MartinDr.

You can read the article here;
https://www.casino.org/vitalvegas/gird-your-gearbox-las-vegas-gets-formula-one/


----------



## bandit571

When I can't use my tablesaw…to do any cross cuts…planks are 6'5" long..









We go old school..









Disston D-100, 26" long, 7ppi….bit of a Cardio Workout…..


----------



## northwoodsman

Moke - I know in many parts of the country, particularly in the north and mid-west Applebee's does a good job and has a loyal following. They are franchised and it's all up to how well they are managed. In my hometown it's the place to go if you want to eat after 7 p.m. or want a variety. Down here in DFW it's not the case so much. We are the chain capital of the world. I live in a residential area and I still have over 60 restaurants to choose from within 2.5 miles. I don't ever recall seeing an Applebee's near me. I see their commercials on TV so they must have some in the DFW market. I worked for a company that owned several big chains and we viewed them as one of our largest competitors so we always picked on them. They also own IHOP. I wasn't picking on you personally.


----------



## DevinT

> Ugh. What a day. Nothing related to the above, I just feel like I've been thrown into a combine from the past few days. Nothing I can't recover from, but some generic sympathy would go a long way. I am trying to stick my head up and be strong and hold it all in for those around me, but sometimes I just need some reassurances that bad times don't last forever.
> 
> No, I am not seeding an excuse to slip on the swap. That's still on schedule. But Lord am I dealing with some ******************** right now.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> i know girl hopefully it wont get any worse from whats happened so far.did you get someone that deals with that crap.it could become way more than you can handle alone.speed is of the essence.
> 
> - pottz


Speed AND diligence, and I just kicked it from warp speed to ludicrous speed today. The weekend wasn't going to stop me - I finally got a human on the horn at the bureau and we squared things away.

I feel in-control again. We reversed some pretty nasty changes and I also got the local PD involved and they've opened a case.


----------



## corelz125

You're better than me I would of left the squirrel in the pool. Little pests are in the soffits of my house. They chewed right through the aluminum.


----------



## pottz

> You re better than me I would of left the squirrel in the pool. Little pests are in the soffits of my house. They chewed right through the aluminum.
> 
> - corelz125


damn your vicious !!!! now if it was a cat ? ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Devin a couple of days ago I was checking my credit card as is my practice and found 2 charges to Sam's club almost #660. We don't have a Sam's club membership. I got on the horn wiht the credit card , spoke with a very nice helpful young lady. Got the fraud charges dealt with , card number canceled and a new card on the way. The only down side is I have to dip into my mad money fund for a beer this afternoon.

I've been hit 5 or 6 times like this it's getting kind of tiresome. You got to stay on top of things like that.


----------



## EricFai

I bet that little thing stays away from the pool now.


----------



## controlfreak

I picked up fraud recently but other times they have blown up my phone detecting it before I even got a statement. Never have lost a penny, they have always taken care of it.


----------



## 987Ron

> Moke - I know in many parts of the country, particularly in the north and mid-west Applebee s does a good job and has a loyal following. They are franchised and it s all up to how well they are managed. In my hometown it s the place to go if you want to eat after 7 p.m. or want a variety. Down here in DFW it s not the case so much. We are the chain capital of the world. I live in a residential area and I still have over 60 restaurants to choose from within 2.5 miles. I don t ever recall seeing an Applebee s near me. I see their commercials on TV so they must have some in the DFW market. I worked for a company that owned several big chains and we viewed them as one of our largest competitors so we always picked on them. They also own IHOP. I wasn t picking on you personally.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Our local Applebees and the local IHOP both closed down. About 5 months ago. Have no reason as to why both had a good amount of customers, particularly IHOP about the only place in town for breakfast. Guess management problems.


----------



## pottz

closest applebees to me is 9mi away,IHOP about 4.5 mi but in a sketchy area im not going to.


----------



## moke

> Moke - I know in many parts of the country, particularly in the north and mid-west Applebee s does a good job and has a loyal following. They are franchised and it s all up to how well they are managed. In my hometown it s the place to go if you want to eat after 7 p.m. or want a variety. Down here in DFW it s not the case so much. We are the chain capital of the world. I live in a residential area and I still have over 60 restaurants to choose from within 2.5 miles. I don t ever recall seeing an Applebee s near me. I see their commercials on TV so they must have some in the DFW market. I worked for a company that owned several big chains and we viewed them as one of our largest competitors so we always picked on them. They also own IHOP. I wasn t picking on you personally.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Our local Applebees and the local IHOP both closed down. About 5 months ago. Have no reason as to why both had a good amount of customers, particularly IHOP about the only place in town for breakfast. Guess management problems.
> 
> - 987Ron


I have never actually been to an Applebees, and maybe into an IHOP twice….my point was, I am not that upper crust guy that needs to go to a 300.00 meal to be satisfied. I like down to earth people and businesses.
Speaking of that off to eat at a place called Edisons--they have the original patent drawings of his applications on the walls…its cool…..and oh, I'll have another Jamisons…


----------



## corelz125

Same with one of my credit cards they suspect a unauthorized charge they call me. Ron I was in the Caribbean one time and used the card they were about to freeze my account but I got in touch with them before they did. Another time somebody was order stuff online with my credit card and it was being shipped to Vancouver.


----------



## corelz125

Sometimes when you're travelling those chain places are a safe bet instead of taking a chance on a local restaurant. You know the chicken will be microwaved with melted cheese poured all over it.


----------



## EricFai

Live on the edge, traveling and finding a local diner, those are good eats.

Mike, I with you no need for a big 4 course meal which will run a few bills. Special occasion, with the better half, yes.


----------



## corelz125

A man was walking in the city, when he was accosted by a particularly dirty and shabby-looking bum who asked him for a couple of dollars for dinner.

The man took out his wallet, extracted two dollars and asked, "If I gave you this money, will you take it and buy whiskey?" "No, I stopped drinking years ago," the bum said. "Will you use it to gamble?"

"I don't gamble. I need everything I can get just to stay alive." "Will you spend the money on greens fees at a golf course?" "Are you NUTS!? I haven't played golf in 20 years!" The man said, "Well, I'm not going to give you two dollars. Instead, I'm going to take you to my home for a terrific dinner cooked by my wife."

The bum was astounded. "Won't your wife be furious with you for doing that? I know I'm dirty, and I probably smell pretty bad." The man replied: "That's OK. I just want her to see what a man who's given up drinking, gambling and golf looks like."


----------



## pottz

> Same with one of my credit cards they suspect a unauthorized charge they call me. Ron I was in the Caribbean one time and used the card they were about to freeze my account but I got in touch with them before they did. Another time somebody was order stuff online with my credit card and it was being shipped to Vancouver.
> 
> - corelz125


best thing to do this let your card companies know where and when you'll be traveing to avoid that happening.it would be no fun stranded somewhere and cant use your cards.might have to wash a lot of dishes to pay the bill-lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz that's a standard practice for us anymore as it notifying them of an overseas order in advance.

My big thing is I check my CC almost everyday looking for surprises!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz that s a standard practice for us anymore as it notifying them of an overseas order in advance.
> 
> My big thing is I check my CC almost everyday looking for surprises!
> 
> - BurlyBob


thats why i love cap one,i get checks on charges sometimes whithin hours asking if it's legit.


----------



## corelz125

I only use credit cards. I don't have a debit card. It's hard to fight charges when they steal your debit card info.


----------



## pottz

> I only use credit cards. I don t have a debit card. It s hard to fight charges when they steal your debit card info.
> 
> - corelz125


same here, debit cards are for those that dont have credit or cant afford to pay the bill when i comes. yeah they steal your money with a debit card and kiss it goodbye pretty much !


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, proof of progress.










This is the first 3 sections of 3 pieces for the front half of my bench. I've found I need to do some trimming on a section or two. That will have to wait till it get the back half of the bench glued up.

Over on the work bench smack down I've posted a few photos of the piece of 12/4 black I'll be using for the leg vise.
I had thought of doing some inlay bordering, but this piece of wood just needs to be respected as it is.

Can you guys believe it? But I may be the first guy on Lumberjocks or the entire woodworking world who ever said he built anything to big. This bench is probably going to come out 2" wider and 2+ inches longer than I had intended.
My bad! Yeah well maybe. I'm definitely going to put every inch of 'Brusier ' to very good use.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* No I did not notice the floor plug. Picture size I thought it was a cord running across the floor, not 2 plugged in.



> I only use credit cards. I don t have a debit card. It s hard to fight charges when they steal your debit card info.
> 
> - corelz125


I will not let them issue a debit card. When Chase was given Washington Mutual as a prize for a favor by the Fed, they insisted on issuing a debit card. I told them I would close the account. They gave up 

About 20 years ago the bank called us on a Monday morning asking if we had been to Canada and Alaska and spent $12,000 over the weekend? No, we were home. Never saw it on the bill. Businesses that accepted that card number took it in the shorts!

I have alerts on banks accounts and CCs. They have paid off by dealing with fraud. Somebody charged Mom's bank account electronically for about $30 and I caught it and stopped it before it was paid out by the bank. The next week they did $300. Same results. The next week they did $3,000 but moved to her savings account. The bank tracked where the payments were made from. It was the same town as her memory care's home office. The name used was fake ;((

One time I had a fake charge about a year after a ligament charge from the same dealer. Somehow his supplier found me and the dealer was not paying him. He was trying to get a criminal case started. I called the local police to file a fraud report. They told me charging the same amount twice would be considered an accounting error by the courts even though the charges were a year apart. I'm sure my CC returned the money. I have had lots of frauds and they always have. One time someone was charging my CC for janitor services in their house in San Francisco for 3 months. That was in the days of paper statements. That is why they did so much, plus I missed it n the first statement but the CC returned my money.


----------



## Peteybadboy

BBob, Thanks for posting bench progress. Did you see the bench ProJet that was posted yesterday? That is a show piece.

Dev, sounds like things are better.

BTW I have two dogs in my chair with me this am.

I have a free day. Anything I do in the shop will be progress.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up and out to see the coolness. Later to 72, a bit chilly now. Clear and sunny.

Short shop time this as and one or two screen panels when it warms up.

At one time in my career I covered all of Okla and West Texas. Out in cattle country there is always a local restaurant that all the farmers and ranchers have coffee and breakfast at. Discuss the weather, gov. programs, etc. Always had breakfast there when I was traveling. One time my boss came down from Chicago to spend a day with me. We were in one of the small town restaurants I knew the owner and he was the cook. Tom, the boss ordered ham and eggs. I ordered small steak and eggs. Clued the cook. When he took the order he gave Tom a big stare He came back from the Kitchen after alerting all the ranchers, and slammed down a big cleaver. Shouted at Tom so the entire restaurant could hear. Son, don't you know you are in Cow Country, we eat steak not pig meat here. Stomped off, all the locals were having a big chuckle. Tom changed his order and addressed the ranchers as he would never make that mistake again. They all laughed and told him heck they eat bacon all the time. Tom of course was not happy with me. Denied being the conspirator. Our breakfast was free.


----------



## corelz125

Petey did he leave a $100 bill under the bucket in case the inspector looked under that bucket?


----------



## corelz125

BBob 2" bigger is better than 2" shorter


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz. Nope

Those inspectors work fast!

This mornings work.

Hung a monsterrax and the dust cleaner


----------



## pottz

shops coming along real nice petey.


----------



## moke

That is a really a nice looking shop Petey! It has really come together. I have the same DC with a similar filter on top.
That fan isn't going to rattle up there is it? That would drive me nuts…. I have the Jet air cleaner….love it. It really evens out the heat and cool air in the building, besides cleaning it.

Had a nice dinner lasr night and yes more Jamisons…can't recall the last time I drank two nights in row….don't think it was in this millennium.

BBob that is going to be a hunker for sure! You should be able to tune your car on top of that thing! I love it.


----------



## 987Ron

Yes coming along nicely. Looking like a shop instead of a garage.


----------



## EricFai

That is a great looking shop Petey.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Many Inspectors don't necessarily care about much of anything except coffee breaks, quitting time, and payday. There was one chity electrical inspector in Bellevue who obviously did not know much of anything about electrical work. I could not believe the violations he approved. An electrician I knew had him as an apprentice. One day I mentioned him not knowing anything about the code. The electrician said that the electrical code was not the inspector's forte. I asked what his forte was? He thought for about a minute and said he did not believe he had a forte ) The chity obviously hired that inspector to meet quota rather than his ability to do the job.

The county changed the perc test rules for septic tanks shortly after we bought this house. The vacant lots next door would no longer pass. Not sure why not, you can't make a mud puddle on this glacial hill that lasts more than 10 minutes. The neighbors added 4 feet of illegal fill dirt. Beretta told me about 15 years later that they managed the property as grassland and it magically passed the perc test. They installed an illegal septic tank so they could sell the property. It was in non-native soil and too deep. I asked the county Health Department inspector why he approved it. He said it is the owner's and contractor's responsibility to determine what is legal. His job is to approve the installation. When the perpetrator started the process of building next door that inspector had died of cancer. I asked the new inspector about that first illegal septic tank. He told me they had lots of problems with the septic tanks that guy approved.

I asked our nephew the county sheriff what he did about employees that are incapable, incompetent, or too lazy to do their job. He said he had studied WA labor laws extensively. There is not much you can do about those public employees except try to minimize the damage they do ;(( That pretty much explains why totally incompetent people hide in the bureaucracy, eh?


----------



## Peteybadboy

This afternoon's work. Assembled the SS folding outfeed table. What a PITA to build. The Delta table was much simpler. Found a youtube that helped a lot.










Friends house for dinner and cards tonight.

Thanks for the complements on the shop. I have pretty much run out of wall space. No room for a plane till, unless I hang it on the doors of those large plywood cabinets I built. Or sneak a cabinet in the two car garage and move the finish supplies etc over there.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, I bet your excited to get that shop up and running.


----------



## moke

Petey, that is the same output I have….it's awesome! It was like putting together an erector set project wasn't it!

You are really doing this shop right!


----------



## EricFai

Apparently I have Kamikaze Squirrels this year, another one landed in the pool again. This time he dud manage to get out, sat on the deck for probably an hour.


----------



## moke

> Apparently I have Kamikaze Squirrels this year, another one landed in the pool again. This time he dud manage to get out, sat on the deck for probably an hour.
> 
> - Eric


Maybe you should make a movie Eric….Attack of the Kamikaze Squirrels….in living color…Make sure your name is first in the credits, people that get listed down the line always die in the movie.


----------



## pottz

maybe you should set up a little lounge area for them to relax after a swim. probably should set up some kind of ramp so it's easier for them to get in and out. ;-))


----------



## moke

> maybe you should set up a little lounge area for them to relax after a swim. probably should set up some kind of ramp so it s easier for them to get in and out. ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Yeah!!!! Build them a little ramp with traction bars on it so they don't slip, and make sure you put a little bar in the lounge…..they like that! Seriously if you put a little ramp in, probably another one would never fall in again. And it might save the liner so one if the little gems don't slice it with the toenails.


----------



## 987Ron

If you do not have the time to build a ramp, they are available from Amazon and others.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I remembered another inspector. ) The state maintains a very high standard for electrical inspectors. I wondered about a few of the chity inspectors who obviously did not meet qualifications. After the chity of Auburn accommodated violations of propane, fire, and structural motivated by luring greedy developers and numerous attorneys told me the courts allow local governments to ignore any laws they chose to ignore it made sense.

Anyways, the state was anxious to have a female electrical inspector. One of the inspector supervisors I knew well told me they hired one and she is going to be a good one. When she came to inspect one of my jobs, I knew what he meant; she was a "good one." ) She told me she was just out searching for a husband ) One of the electricians told me she came to an industrial service installation. She told him she did not know anything about it but if he said it was OK she would approve it. ) She was finally transferred to a primarily residential area before they let her go.

There was another guy that kept applying to the state that really was not capable. They finally hired him as a temporary when they could not hire enough electrical inspectors. He was let go. The city of SeaTac was incorporated. The city believed his line of BS and hired him as their first electrical inspector to establish their department. The airport came under his authority )) After a short period of that, the legislature removed the airport from the city's jurisdiction.

During that period the state tried to recruit me as an electrical inspector. They were having a hard time hiring qualified people and said they were going to have to lower standards if they could not find qualified people. I interviewed and they wanted to hire me that day. I had employees and contracts and could not be a contractor and inspector simultaneously. I took their paperwork but could not answer the last question. Why do you want to quit what you are doing and work for the state? The first issue was cutting wages and benefits by more than half ;( Being controlled by the legislature was not good ;(( Writing corrections for those who are not capable would be a PIA. One inspector told me he could spend all day writing corrections for a specific job. The state finally notified the owner to get capable contractors. They were not going to do any more pointless inspections on that job. My last excuse was that the industry and government were moving from promoting capable people up the ladder to management and going to college degree managers ) I assumed the department would do that when the current people retired. They did ;(( Most of the capable inspectors and supervisors quit the state in the next few years. One of the few times I had 20/20 foresight.


----------



## pottz

> If you do not have the time to build a ramp, they are available from Amazon and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


thats hilarious,but well needed some places i guess.between my dog,the neighbors dogs and cats the squirrels pretty much stay away.


----------



## EricFai

Yes I have a way for them to get out. I was more worried about them puncturing the liner. I think these are falling out of the tree that hangs over a bit. They are going out to eat the new tender shoots. We were sitting on the porch and I happened to look over and here comes the squirrel climbing out of the pool.


----------



## pottz

> Yes I have a way for them to get out. I was more worried about them puncturing the liner. I think these are falling out of the tree that hangs over a bit. They are going out to eat the new tender shoots. We were sitting on the porch and I happened to look over and here comes the squirrel climbing out of the pool.
> 
> - Eric


sounds like a socal squirrel on vacation ?


----------



## EricFai

Yep, they are social, we have about 4 of them running around out in the woods. I think one of then got into a potted bulb during the winter. It was a Lilly and so far nothing has come up.


----------



## EricFai

I little more progress on my box build today.
After gluing them up and sanding, cut them open. All worked out as planed. Yeah!


----------



## BurlyBob

I made this minor screw up this afternoon. Forgot to use my spacer to cut the biscuit slot. It's gonna be on the inside so no one will ever see it. Two more sets of 3 to glue up and then I start on the legs.


----------



## corelz125

That's some outfeed table Petey. That big you don't need a bench anymore.


----------



## pottz

> I made this minor screw up this afternoon. Forgot to use my spacer to cut the biscuit slot. It s gonna be on the inside so no one will ever see it. Two more sets of 3 to glue up and then I start on the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


just use very long screws bob,no biggie ?


----------



## corelz125

Squirrels are just rats with a fluffy tail.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke spot on w the erector set comment. How about some help with which side goes up back front etc?

corelz - yes they are rats. We have the FOX squirrel here. They are yellow and brown, and 3x the size of grey squirrels.

Ron Augusta has to be packed right now. The buzz over Tiger playing or not is huge.

Did you know Sawstop has a wider set of miter slots (they are 3/4") but set apart farther, so all my jigs and incra sleds have to be modified. ugg.

BBob - I agree no biggie.


----------



## EricFai

The tail was not that fluffy as he was climbing out of the pool.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all.

Petey: Was in Augusta one day when the Masters was going on. Was not near the Golf Course and did not notice much more traffic. The local airport I went by had a great collection of Gulf Streams, etc.

Next trip to Augusta is 21st. Masters will be over and gone. Tiger was a great golfer, not much else there.

Breakfast calls, and more coffee

Have a good week.


----------



## moke

> Moke spot on w the erector set comment. How about some help with which side goes up back front etc
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Not sure what you mean?

Off to the dentist and gym….later


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Morning to all.
> 
> Petey: Was in Augusta one day when the Masters was going on. Was not near the Golf Course and did not notice much more traffic. The local airport I went by had a great collection of Gulf Streams, etc.
> 
> Next trip to Augusta is 21st. Masters will be over and gone. Tiger was a great golfer, not much else there.
> 
> Breakfast calls, and more coffee
> 
> Have a good week.
> 
> - 987Ron


you keep your Tiger ….. I LOVE Paige Renee Spiranac go ahead google her :<))))))))))))))))


----------



## Gene01

> Morning to all.
> 
> Petey: Was in Augusta one day when the Masters was going on. Was not near the Golf Course and did not notice much more traffic. The local airport I went by had a great collection of Gulf Streams, etc.
> 
> Next trip to Augusta is 21st. Masters will be over and gone. Tiger was a great golfer, not much else there.
> 
> Breakfast calls, and more coffee
> 
> Have a good week.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> you keep your Tiger ….. I LOVE Paige Renee Spiranac go ahead google her :<))))))))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yeah!!!!


----------



## moke

I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
1.Buy Plans
2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
4. Wing it…...


----------



## splintergroup

#2,3, & 4.

#2, look at pictures, exclude any that are plain butt ugly.

#3 Paper napkins, or unused sections of post-it notes. Sometimes a stick to drawn in the sawdust covered floors.

#4 Just start cutting until the wood "tells" you what it wants to be 8^)


----------



## RichT

> I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
> 1.Buy Plans
> 2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
> 3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
> 4. Wing it…...
> 
> - moke


A little of 2 and 3 and a bit of 4.

For my money, Illustrated Cabinetmaking by Bill Hylton is one of the best resources for info on construction methods.


----------



## moke

> #2,3, & 4.
> 
> #2, look at pictures, exclude any that are plain butt ugly.
> 
> #3 Paper napkins, or unused sections of post-it notes. Sometimes a stick to drawn in the sawdust covered floors.
> 
> #4 Just start cutting until the wood "tells" you what it wants to be 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


LMAO!


----------



## moke

> I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
> 1.Buy Plans
> 2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
> 3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
> 4. Wing it…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> A little of 2 and 3 and a bit of 4.
> 
> For my money, Illustrated Cabinetmaking by Bill Hylton is one of the best resources for info on construction methods.
> 
> - Rich


The trouble I have Rich is, proportions. I make the piece to fit the spot for our home, Its usually smaller and I am always concerned it will be strange looking…I will look into that book for sure…Thanks!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* Have her pick out what she wants then copy it.


----------



## pottz

im also 2-3-4 the only plans ive ever bought was for a maloof rocker,and that was too expensive and difficult to wing it.


----------



## 987Ron

> I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
> 1.Buy Plans
> 2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
> 3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
> 4. Wing it…...
> 
> - moke


2,3 pencil & paper, 4 a bit. have to make it fit


----------



## northwoodsman

> I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
> 1.Buy Plans
> 2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
> 3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
> 4. Wing it…...
> 
> - moke


I'd start by having your wife provide ideas, pictures, etc. It's tough to go wrong if it was her idea. If my wife doesn't have input, she doesn't like it no matter what.


----------



## corelz125

I will use plans but the free ones but others my order would be 2, pen and paper, wing it then fix all the mistakes. Then sand the blood off.


----------



## moke

> *Mike* Have her pick out what she wants then copy it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I would if I could get her to commit!


----------



## moke

> I will use plans but the free ones but others my order would be 2, pen and paper, wing it then fix all the mistakes. Then sand the blood off.
> 
> - corelz125


Hey we say around this shop it's not a real project to you bleed!


----------



## moke

> I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
> 1.Buy Plans
> 2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
> 3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
> 4. Wing it…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> I d start by having your wife provide ideas, pictures, etc. It s tough to go wrong if it was her idea. If my wife doesn t have input, she doesn t like it no matter what.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Thats what I'm afraid of….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Mike* Have her pick out what she wants then copy it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I would if I could get her to commit!
> 
> - moke


)) ))) Do what ever you want Mike, U aint gonna get it right no matter what you do )

Roy Underhill bled on most of his episodes of the Woodwright's shop.


----------



## bandit571

I have quite a few table projects you can look over, and copy….and they usually have a build-along blog that goes with it…


----------



## moke

I'm looking for something "Craftsman"-- and you are right Topa…..My saying to her a lot is ,"don't tell what you don't want, tell me what you want!"


----------



## RichT

> I m looking for something "Craftsman"-- and you are right Topa…..My saying to her a lot is ,"don t tell what you don t want, tell me what you want!"
> 
> - moke


Then in that case, Bob Lang's Great Book of Shop Drawings for Craftsman Furniture is a must-have.


----------



## moke

> I m looking for something "Craftsman"-- and you are right Topa…..My saying to her a lot is ,"don t tell what you don t want, tell me what you want!"
> 
> - moke
> 
> Then in that case, Bob Lang s Great Book of Shop Drawings for Craftsman Furniture is a must-have.
> 
> - Rich


Thanks Rich….ordered it!


----------



## BurlyBob

I might have to order that book as well. One of these days I want to find a book about campaign furniture. I saw a couple chests I thought would awesome to build.

Bagged it early today. Tweaked my back a little lugging around bench parts.


----------



## moke

> I might have to order that book as well. One of these days I want to find a book about campaign furniture. I saw a couple chests I thought would awesome to build.
> 
> Bagged it early today. Tweaked my back a little lugging around bench parts.
> 
> - BurlyBob


BBob- I'm surprised that you haven't hurt yourself earlier….that is a lot of weight….It will sit like a rock, but difficult to move in the meantime…..but hey we are your friends….you really hurt your back on moving that boat…..LOL


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke you are so correct about both my beautiful, wonderful boat and my future beautiful, wonderful bench 'Brusier'.

Guess what I just got from UPS…my Jessem miter fence. It's a springtime Christmas present for me.


----------



## DevinT

> I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
> 1.Buy Plans
> 2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
> 3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
> 4. Wing it…...
> 
> - moke


Did you at least see if she would be happy with this fine specimen of an end table?


----------



## EricFai

2 an 3, which h will run in to 4. When I do drawings, I end up going through a bunch. Then I still have to wing a few details.


----------



## northwoodsman

> I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
> 1.Buy Plans
> 2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
> 3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
> 4. Wing it…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> Did you at least see if she would be happy with this fine specimen of an end table?
> 
> - DevinT


Come on Devon, how about a little warning. Just shot Diet Dr. Pepper out the nose when I clicked on that link. Wasn't ready for it. Good one!


----------



## BurlyBob

If you all are interested I posted a few photos of my new Jessem miter gauge on Rick's weather page.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m looking for something "Craftsman"-- and you are right Topa…..My saying to her a lot is ,"don t tell what you don t want, tell me what you want!"
> 
> - moke


I hate that too! No input but I had better be RIGHT )))) )))))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
> 1.Buy Plans
> 2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
> 3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
> 4. Wing it…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> Did you at least see if she would be happy with this fine specimen of an end table?
> 
> - DevinT


That should work, it is close to craftsman style )


----------



## 987Ron

> I might have to order that book as well. One of these days I want to find a book about campaign furniture. I saw a couple chests I thought would awesome to build.
> 
> - BurlyBob


On Campaign furniture" *"Btitish Campaign Furniture" "Elegance under Canvas 1710-1914"* by Nichols A. Brawer. Published 2001. Lots of pictures. $45 when first published. Check Albris etc.


----------



## corelz125

Rich since your the door builder around here what book do you have for building doors?


----------



## 987Ron

Had shag carpet in our first house, young child, dog, accidents in shag not an easy cleanup That alone cures one of ever having shag. Do not remember the color.


----------



## moke

> I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
> 1.Buy Plans
> 2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
> 3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
> 4. Wing it…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> Did you at least see if she would be happy with this fine specimen of an end table?
> 
> - DevinT


I'm going to post one tomorrow that she might go for….I just got to find it!


----------



## RichT

> Rich since your the door builder around here what book do you have for building doors?
> 
> - corelz125


I don't have one. It's not a complicated build. Solid joinery is important, but the usual joints are all you need.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, shaggy carpet was probably that orange an brown stuff.


----------



## pottz

> I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
> 1.Buy Plans
> 2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
> 3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
> 4. Wing it…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> Did you at least see if she would be happy with this fine specimen of an end table?
> 
> - DevinT


what woman wouldn't love that in their home ?


----------



## pottz

> Ron, shaggy carpet was probably that orange an brown stuff.
> 
> - Eric


ours was gold.mom had a plastic rake for fluffing back up.


----------



## Yonda

> I must be the odd man out again. I love german food. The real stuff not the Americanized stuff. Oh Yeah and don t forget about the beir (beer). I ve got to agree about all the carbs and gluten in it.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Even bloodwurst or head cheese? I can remember my Grandma making me eat both of those, while I was crying as a 4 or 5 yo. I am a fan of German Oven Baked Steak or Roladen….and of course German Fried potatoes….but not German Potato salad…I mean who takes a perfectly good bowl of Potato Salad, and dumps a bunch of vinegar in it and then heats it up? Everyone think Germans eat Sauerkraut with every meal…I don t ever remember my grandma serving it, but it s gross too. My dad would eat lots of pickled this or that too….gross….
> 
> I m pretty sure I was Italian and my parents took the wrong baby home from the hospital….I love most everything Italian…We never had growing up, as Italian as we got is that boxed Spaghetti, I think it was Kraft…..don t think they make it anymore. When we go to Vegas I eat in an Italian venue every chance I get….
> 
> - moke


I have a friend who spent some of her college time in Rome, she told me Italians could make "shoe leather" taste good…lol
- Yolanda


----------



## moke

> Ron, shaggy carpet was probably that orange an brown stuff.
> 
> - Eric


When I bought my first house it had "candy stripe" shag carpet in the family room! THe dog would have an accident on it and you couldn't see it!


----------



## EricFai

That is hilarious, the ugly colors they had way bake when.


----------



## pottz

> That is hilarious, the ugly colors they had way bake when.
> 
> - Eric


dont forget the burnt orange and avocado green appliances.


----------



## EricFai

And pink and sky blue tubs.
Think there were yellow one to.


----------



## pottz

> And pink and sky blue tubs.
> Think there were yellow one to.
> 
> - Eric


oh yeah


----------



## EricFai

Most of the time they had a matching 4" square tile running half way up the wall to. With matching towel bars.

I done demo on a few of those.


----------



## DevinT

I am partial to "mint green" from the 50's


----------



## EricFai

Nooooo


----------



## DevinT

Evil grin


----------



## corelz125

I have a friend who spent some of her college time in Rome, she told me Italians could make "shoe leather" taste good…lol
- Yolanda

- Yonda
[/QUOTE]
That's like smoked meat or jerky. Can smoke a boot and will taste good.


----------



## EricFai

I'll take the natural colors and grays Devin.

However some of those pastel colors are coming back.


----------



## corelz125

Those mint green bathrooms or bubble gum pink cheap looking tiles. What style.


----------



## corelz125

> I ll take the natural colors and grays Devin.
> 
> However some of those pastel colors are coming back.
> 
> - Eric


Like painting good hardwood cabinets some pastel color. Waste of good timbers


----------



## EricFai

Guess it was back in the day. I still see some of them around.


----------



## moke

I wish I had a nickel for every wedding I did with mint green tuxes and ruffled shirts…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, that's sounds almost as crappy at the nasty tux I wore to my wedding. I can't believe I wore it now, but back in the day it was all the rage. Only good thing was I had a full head of hair back then. Well another good thing, maybe the best was how beautiful my wife looked in her dress. I was one lucky guy and still am!


----------



## moke

Those tuxes never photographed miont green, they always ended up gray…..everything we heard about it. THe best part of photographing weddings is when you quit….it just took me 1546 to learn that.


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, mine was an off cream colored thing with brown trim, Yuke! What the crap was I thinking! Thankfully most of the photos burned up in my Mom's house fire. Somewhere I saw a few of those photos in the last year or so. Geez, I was such a kid! How'd I ever get to be so old?


----------



## moke

I looked into the mirror the other day and my Grandfather was looking back! WTH


----------



## corelz125

The hair stops growing on top of your head but grows out of every place else


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I photo'd 2 weddings for nieces. The first could not really afford a pro. All the other family members took them as little specs in the middle of the photo with cheapie film cameras. She told me if it weren't for me they would not have any wedding pictures. The second one probably could have had a pro, not sure. Guess I was good enuf )


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
> 1.Buy Plans
> 2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
> 3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
> 4. Wing it…...
> 
> 5. Buy an *alen key*, go to *IKEA* and find something that fits it.
> 6. Make a *puzzle*.
> - moke


5 & 6…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Hmmm..



























Maybe build a couple of these?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Why can I afford *Fe$tool*?

Because my first house was not a $1,000,000 showpiece,









nor was my second,









Bloody youngies nowdays wan't a maintenance free *Taj Mahal*.


----------



## controlfreak

> That is hilarious, the ugly colors they had way bake when.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> dont forget the burnt orange and avocado green appliances.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, I think they came in to replace the turquoise models.


----------



## Gene01

Our appliances went from white to black. Skipped all those colors. No brushed nickel, either. Not the same with vehicles, though. Gawd, we've had some ugly colored cars.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke,

2,3,4 for sure. Mostly I can an idea, then wake up with the final plan in my head, but wing it from there.

NWM - with your method (wife picking it out) it becomes here project you just assembled it. 

BTW Moke I gave all my books to Good Will. I think I had that book.

Moke if you are going Craftsman - check out Green & Green.

Corelz - don't get me started with nose hair

I'm late to the convo - but my dad painted an old white refrigerator the two tone brown. Looked good to.

Saw an Armadillo walking the dawg this am.

Duck your remodels where once called sweat equity.

Our new washer drier are "gun metal blue" kinda cool looking.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, need coffee this am. Up to early for this old man. Rain later.

Was in Lowe's last week and walked past the washer dryer area, front row all black with chrome trim. Thought it odd. New???

Mom had the pink appliances, 50s. built in stove Oven built into wall not to near the stove. Pink sink. Yuck.
Use to tease her about it, to feminine for a man to cook in, she would have to do all the kitchen duty including washing the dishes.

Time for breakfast. later.


----------



## moke

Devin, Do you think she would go for this one?










I have actually showed this before, but it bears repeating. 
I was always wondering what the "back side" looks like?
Hopefully it's against the wall.


----------



## moke

> Moke,
> 
> 2,3,4 for sure. Mostly I can an idea, then wake up with the final plan in my head, but wing it from there.
> 
> BTW Moke I gave all my books to Good Will. I think I had that book.
> 
> Moke if you are going Craftsman - check out Green & Green.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey, I was always going to look at Green and Green, but I doubt my skill level was up to that level.

Gene- We had the harvest gold after we were first married…I was so proud we did'nt have white appliances!

Bandit-Nice table, I like the Bread board top.


----------



## moke

> I can put off making my wifes end tables no longer…what do you guys do:
> 1.Buy Plans
> 2. look at the furniture sites and copy a piece on there
> 3. Draw something up on sketch up or pen and paper
> 4. Wing it…...
> 
> 5. Buy an *alen key*, go to *IKEA* and find something that fits it.
> 6. Make a *puzzle*.
> - moke
> 
> 5 & 6…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Duckman--we have no IKEA in the central US….I guess they are too sophisticated for us.


----------



## moke

ok, I'm taking 3700, let's see if we can hit 5k by May 1..


----------



## 987Ron

Here is one to up the total, no content what so ever.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i add one for you Mokey :<))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

no 2 :<))))))))


----------



## pottz

> Moke,
> 
> 2,3,4 for sure. Mostly I can an idea, then wake up with the final plan in my head, but wing it from there.
> 
> BTW Moke I gave all my books to Good Will. I think I had that book.
> 
> Moke if you are going Craftsman - check out Green & Green.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Petey, I was always going to look at Green and Green, but I doubt my skill level was up to that level.
> 
> Gene- We had the harvest gold after we were first married…I was so proud we did nt have white appliances!
> 
> Bandit-Nice table, I like the Bread board top.
> 
> - moke


s just very time consuming.i really wanna do more of it but my house is full.gotta find someone willing to pay the price.


----------



## pottz

> ok, I m taking 3700, let s see if we can hit 5k by May 1..
> 
> - moke


easy peasy,we just gotta do a few of those late nighters like we did a couple weeks ago.


----------



## RichT




----------



## corelz125

An elderly couple had been experiencing declining memories, so they decided to take a power memory class where one is taught to remember things by association.

A few days after the class, the old man was outside talking with his neighbor about how much the class helped him.

"What was the name of the Instructor?" asked the neighbor.

"Oh, ummmm, let's see," the old man pondered. "You know that flower, you know, the one that smells really nice but has those prickly thorns, what's that flower's name?"

"A rose?" asked the neighbor.

"Yes, that's it," replied the old man. He then turned toward his house and shouted, "Hey, Rose, what's the name of the Instructor we took the memory class from?"


----------



## corelz125

We have stainless and black appliances. My washer is white and dryer is beige. They stay in the basement so can care less what color they are.


----------



## splintergroup

> Devin, Do you think she would go for this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have actually showed this before, but it bears repeating.
> I was always wondering what the "back side" looks like?
> Hopefully it s against the wall.
> 
> - moke


I always thought the back side would be a great place for a cigar butt cutter or for the more modern house, a USB charging jack…..


----------



## pottz

> An elderly couple had been experiencing declining memories, so they decided to take a power memory class where one is taught to remember things by association.
> 
> A few days after the class, the old man was outside talking with his neighbor about how much the class helped him.
> 
> "What was the name of the Instructor?" asked the neighbor.
> 
> "Oh, ummmm, let's see," the old man pondered. "You know that flower, you know, the one that smells really nice but has those prickly thorns, what's that flower's name?"
> 
> "A rose?" asked the neighbor.
> 
> "Yes, that's it," replied the old man. He then turned toward his house and shouted, "Hey, Rose, what's the name of the Instructor we took the memory class from?"
> 
> - corelz125


good one.im almost there mark.


----------



## moke

Splinter…USB?....LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm surprised I made it out of chity council meeting alive last night. This is their second live meeting in 2 years. I mentioned the state emergency management office advised me to warn first responders that may be at higher risk and to raise public awareness to support safety improvements. Next was the mayor confessed to being a former Boeing financial leader in the last voter's pamphlet. The Seattle Times reported those leaders sacrificed 564 people ignoring safety standards with the 737 since 2005. We do not need that kind of leadership in Auburn. ;((

I also told the chity council their supporting code violation accommodations is a violation of their oath of office and is a gross misdemeanor under state law. The State Attorney General's office told me it is the police chief's duty to take care of that. Public input is limited to 3 minutes so it will take the rest of my life to tell them all the violations and point out the unconscionable incompetence of staff maximizing the risks to homes and lives. It will be interesting to see if those comments are edited out of the meeting's public record. Destroying public records is a felony. The former building department director presented a final report on the concrete wall on paper. 2 former *City* Council members told me they do not save copies because it is in the public records if they need to refer to it. The city clerk could not find it and she even searched Snyder's hard drive. I suppose he thought destroying public records and the lies he told the council is a 5th amendment right, eh?


----------



## moke

Man, slow day! last post over five hours ago…..


----------



## 987Ron

Slow all day here. Bit of odds and ends in the shop. Rain outside. Slow tonight.

Wife and daughter like the old time British Mysteries. Ms. Marple etc. Upset with me s I do not know what is going on. They say I spend all the time looking at the old cars, furniture and the woodworking. Most of that is better than the show itself.


----------



## EricFai

Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.


----------



## corelz125

I had plumbing issues. Last couple of days. A few hundred dollars down and let's hope the leak is stopped. Nothing like looking up at the ceiling and see a damp soft spot


----------



## moke

Old cars, furniture and woodworking….what more do you want….....maybe, roast Duck?

Corelz, I hate plumbing, work all day, everything is sharp, end up bleeding, and then it still leaks…nope….not my deal


----------



## EricFai

Plumbing is not that bad. Demo work is where I get my bruises and cuts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No roast Duck, too dry ;((

I hate plumbing too ;(( Too many tries to get leaks stopped.


----------



## moke

no offense Topa…not a fan of electrical either…...I don't understand it….I can do what is explained to me, or copy what is there, but I just don't understand it.


----------



## corelz125

Well had a leak from under the toilet. Opened up the ceiling seen what was leaking. Figured the wax ring was shot. It was an old toilet so got a new one and new wax rings. Put that in that wasn't the problem. The lead bend had a hole in it. That one was above my pay grade called in the professional. He was here 3 hours but got it fixed. 1 leak turned into 3.


----------



## corelz125

I've been getting better with electric. ran new circuits and put in a sub panel last year all by instructions through text messages and pics. I figure i'm a 2nd or 3rd year electrical apprentice right now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> no offense Topa…not a fan of electrical either…...I don t understand it….I can do what is explained to me, or copy what is there, but I just don t understand it.
> 
> - moke


NO OFFENSE TAKEN. TOO MANY ELECTRICIANS DON'T UNDERSTAND IT EITHER )


----------



## EricFai

The only time a hate working on plumbing is when trying to repair the old galvanized pipe. Years ago I was doing a repair git that fixed, then hear a drip behind me. Did what I could to stop the leaks. So after ended up replacing all of the supply lines.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, I'm not a fan of plumbing either. I'd rather have a belt taken to my back side than do plumbing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I had a ring failure under a toilet too ;(( The others in the house used wax rings and never failed. The one that did had a rubber better ring of some kind. Fortunately, the only damage was to subflooring.

Some idiots in Bellevue decided to take a 140-foot fir down for free for the wood. They did it in the wind. The tree went into a neighbor's house. Lucky the lady whose office it hit was gone that day. Hubby was in another part of the house.


----------



## corelz125

Jammed up in the ceiling being lead and with not much room and the toilet can't be out of service for to long. I threw in the towel. Sweating pipe I dont mind doing there's no plastic in my house all copper.


----------



## corelz125

I watched a video where they mentioned one of those rubber rings the person in the video went with the old fashion wax type.


----------



## moke

There are just a few things that with getting older and hopefully wiser, I won't do. I really don't want to burn down my house by doing a bad electrical job or fall off the roof and have an enormous ER bill. I hire that done. Not that I have money to burn, but in my opinion it is a business deal…..which is cheaper…hire the roof work, or the ER visit….


----------



## corelz125

I hire out all roofing work. Was painting my garage a few years back and the shingles were old and slippery almost fell off of it a couple of times.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I worked on a few roofs doing electrical services I had to tie myself on. Wet and snowy days.

I did metal shakes about 25 years ago with a 50-year warranty so I would not have to reroof now ) It was spendy, but worth it


----------



## moke

Around here there is a lot of metal roofing, now it is just in sheets…


----------



## pottz

> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric


hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!


----------



## pottz

> no offense Topa…not a fan of electrical either…...I don t understand it….I can do what is explained to me, or copy what is there, but I just don t understand it.
> 
> - moke


mike easy peasy.twist some wires together,turn on the power,breaker trips,try again until breaker doesn't !!!! ok you owe me 2500k for lessons in how to be a electrician my friend. sorry bob,the truth hurts sometimes ;-))


----------



## corelz125

> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Whate are you getting a commission of the ad fees?


----------



## pottz

> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Whate are you getting a commission of the ad fees?
> 
> - corelz125


dont be stubborn and quit crying there is nothing to watch woman !!! you heard me right !!! damn,like talkin to mt wife !


----------



## moke

> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric
> hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!
> 
> - pottz


What exactly is a Craftsman….


----------



## corelz125

> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric
> hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What exactly is a Craftsman….
> 
> - moke


TV show Pottz is getting a commission off of.


----------



## corelz125

Tonight there's nothing on but last night Kings-Flames game was on


----------



## moke

> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric
> hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What exactly is a Craftsman….
> 
> - moke
> 
> TV show Pottz is getting a commission off of.
> 
> - corelz125


Oh - a subscriber to PBS?


----------



## pottz

> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric
> hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What exactly is a Craftsman….
> 
> - moke
> 
> TV show Pottz is getting a commission off of.
> 
> - corelz125


stubborn is as stubborn does !!!! sorry the "wood wright" wasn't "right anymore ? guy was a hack anyway …. ;-)) couldn't figure out why they invented power tools i guess ?


----------



## pottz

> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric
> hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What exactly is a Craftsman….
> 
> - moke
> 
> TV show Pottz is getting a commission off of.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Oh - a subscriber to PBS?
> 
> - moke


pbs ? mike,wake up man !


----------



## moke

> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric
> hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What exactly is a Craftsman….
> 
> - moke
> 
> TV show Pottz is getting a commission off of.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Oh - a subscriber to PBS?
> 
> - moke
> 
> pbs ? mike,wake up man !
> 
> - pottz


Isn't PBS where all these *Second * tier shows are shown?


----------



## corelz125

maybe the hallmark channel to


----------



## moke

> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric
> hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What exactly is a Craftsman….
> 
> - moke
> 
> TV show Pottz is getting a commission off of.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Oh - a subscriber to PBS?
> 
> - moke
> 
> pbs ? mike,wake up man !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Isn t PBS where all these *Second * tier shows are shown?
> 
> - moke


The real woodworking show, "The Woodsmith Shop" produced here in Iowa, is the real *Top Tier* woodworking show.


----------



## pottz

> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric
> hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What exactly is a Craftsman….
> 
> - moke
> 
> TV show Pottz is getting a commission off of.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Oh - a subscriber to PBS?
> 
> - moke
> 
> pbs ? mike,wake up man !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Isn t PBS where all these *Second * tier shows are shown?
> 
> - moke


or fourth ? used to be a gold mine of great stuff,now kinda a place where you dump your used motor oil ?


----------



## moke

> maybe the hallmark channel to
> 
> - corelz125


I just may have marked my gruns or from here forward "MMG"


----------



## moke

The PBS Channel even though the Woodsmith Shop is on there is what we call the "Koombya Channel".


----------



## pottz

> The PBS Channel even though the Woodsmith Shop is on there is what we call the "Koombya Channel".
> 
> - moke


i never liked that guy.anyone that cant plug in a power tool is an idiot.i always wanted to see him and norm go hand to tool combat ! by the time he got his spoke shave tuned up norm would have run him through his wide belt sander-lol. wood weenie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I had plumbing issues. Last couple of days. A few hundred dollars down and let s hope the leak is stopped. Nothing like looking up at the ceiling and see a damp soft spot
> 
> - corelz125


Never too old to wear,









Aim down and you won't need to look up and get an eyeful.


> Yeah, I m not a fan of plumbing either. I d rather have a belt taken to my back side than do plumbing.
> 
> - BurlyBob


A belt across the back side usually fixes your plumbing… better than laxettes.


> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I can send you some *puzzle* plans.


> What exactly is a Craftsman….
> - moke


Man (or woman) who make that fake *Yankee cheese*,











> TV show Pottz is getting a commission off of.
> - corelz125
> 
> Oh - a subscriber to P*B*S?
> - moke


*mokey*, *mokey*, *mokey*.... *M* instead of *B*!


----------



## moke

> The PBS Channel even though the Woodsmith Shop is on there is what we call the "Koombya Channel".
> 
> - moke
> 
> i never liked that guy.anyone that cant plug in a power tool is an idiot.i always wanted to see him and norm go hand to tool combat ! by the time he got his spoke shave tuned up norm would have run him through his wide belt sander-lol. wood weenie !!!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


LOL

Early in my Photo career, I was told by my boss to go to one of the local Malls. It was a photograph for a local Shop Smith dealer. When I got there, Norm Abrams was to be in the photograph with the dealer. I was disappointed…if he is 5'4" I would be surprised….Nice guy though…


----------



## pottz

> I had plumbing issues. Last couple of days. A few hundred dollars down and let s hope the leak is stopped. Nothing like looking up at the ceiling and see a damp soft spot
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Never too old to wear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aim down and you won t need to look up and get an eyeful.
> 
> Yeah, I m not a fan of plumbing either. I d rather have a belt taken to my back side than do plumbing.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> A belt across the back side usually fixes your plumbing… better than laxettes.
> 
> Nothing wrong with old cars and woodworking. No real good shows on anymore, and the stations that show the old ones, back to reruns.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> hey i told you,check out,the craftsman !!!! not gonna say it again…...got it !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I can send you some *puzzle* plans.
> 
> What exactly is a Craftsman….
> - moke
> 
> Man (or woman) that makes that fake *Yankee cheese*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV show Pottz is getting a commission off of.
> - corelz125
> 
> Oh - a subscriber to PBS?
> - moke
> 
> *mokey*, *mokey*, *mokey*.... *M* instead of *B*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn it duckie,im tryin to make these guys into men and you come along joking about it!!!! start again tomorrow i guess ?


----------



## pottz

well kids ive had enough fun,i guess it was fun ? so until tomorrow,if i make it,adios jockos!


----------



## corelz125

I don't know about that I'm talking hockey you're talking lifetime channel. I couldn't stand watching Roy Underhill


----------



## moke

Duckie--First of all I eat at least 3 or 4 slices of the '*Merican* cheese everyday! MMMMMMMM goood stuff!!!

PBS is the "Public Broadcast Station"....you wouldn't like it! It's a little odd. They have 2 or 3 commercials, all at the end of the show. Then they have a funding drive for cash, in Feb, I think. I don't want to bash them anymore, I'll get in trouble….Trust me, when I say, these are not your people…..let's just leave it at that.


----------



## moke

well time to hang it up …...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> no offense Topa…not a fan of electrical either…...I don t understand it….I can do what is explained to me, or copy what is there, but I just don t understand it.
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike easy peasy.twist some wires together,turn on the power,breaker trips,try again until breaker doesn t !!!! ok you owe me 2500k for lessons in how to be a electrician my friend. sorry bob,the truth hurts sometimes ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Hey, what's wrong with you pottz? Don't let out trade secrets! )))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duckie--First of all I eat at least 3 or 4 slices of the *Merican* cheese everyday! MMMMMMMM goood stuff!!!
> 
> PBS is the "Public Broadcast Station"....you wouldn t like it! It s a little odd. They have 2 or 3 commercials, all at the end of the show. Then they have a funding drive for cash, in Feb, I think. I don t want to bash them anymore, I ll get in trouble….Trust me, when I say, these are not your people…..let s just leave it at that.
> 
> - moke


If they're obnoxious.. I'll fit in… maybe teach them to be a tad more *obno*!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

It is Masters week. Tiger is playing! (maybe)

Getting a new drivers license today at 9:15.

Then going to install two sliding drawer boxes for my bar. No golf.

Have a good one


----------



## bandit571

A well lit Dungeon..









Now everyone can see…


----------



## Gene01

> no offense Topa…not a fan of electrical either…...I don t understand it….I can do what is explained to me, or copy what is there, but I just don t understand it.
> 
> - moke


If it's electrical or plumbing if I work on it it's gonna leak.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, up and about early, 68 out this overcast am with rain later but up to 80.

Pottz: Craftsman show is not available in this market, I checked.

Is PBS British owned? Seems all the shows they push are British. PBS is funded by the Gov. and us if one choses but goes outside the US for their big shows. Seems a support of US would be better. Not a subscriber.

Middle of the week, taxes done today, a bit of loafing and that is it.

Later.


----------



## 987Ron

Big Emergency. Son has foot in cast, cannot put weight on the foot. DIL found a snake in their garage. Only 4 blocks to their house and the snake. 18" snake, unknow species dark, wide head. Not very active. Did my snake catching trick. Smooth topped bucked over the snake. Slid cardboard under the bucket and snake, trapping the snake in the bucket. Turned the bucket over holding the cardboard firmly against the bucket. Tapped the cardboard down and rehomed the snake to a wooded area couple miles away. DIL happy, Snake happy. Earned a brownie point or two.


----------



## corelz125

> no offense Topa…not a fan of electrical either…...I don t understand it….I can do what is explained to me, or copy what is there, but I just don t understand it.
> 
> - moke
> 
> If it s electrical or plumbing if I work on it it s gonna leak.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Leaking electric could be a problem


----------



## 987Ron

Dislike plumbing the most. Seem the repair is under a sink, on your back, hard to reach area. Faucet replacement in the kitchen is just a pain in the back. Never could solder copper tubing either. Looks so easy. Did find out if it has water in it it will not solder.

Have an electrical repair to do, flat 4 ft. neon tube box type fixture in the kitchen. 2 of the 4 bulbs not working. Problem is 83 yr old with new hip on a ladder, wife in a tizzy over that, easy to change tubes, but how do I open up the fixture, done it before but forgot the secret to opening the fixture.

Stick with mechanical things and wood.


----------



## moke

> Dislike plumbing the most. Seem the repair is under a sink, on your back, hard to reach area. Faucet replacement in the kitchen is just a pain in the back. Never could solder copper tubing either. Looks so easy. Did find out if it has water in it it will not solder.
> 
> Have an electrical repair to do, flat 4 ft. neon tube box type fixture in the kitchen. 2 of the 4 bulbs not working. Problem is 83 yr old with new hip on a ladder, wife in a tizzy over that, easy to change tubes, but how do I open up the fixture, done it before but forgot the secret to opening the fixture.
> 
> Stick with mechanical things and wood.
> 
> - 987Ron


Amen on all counts Ron!


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got a long term electrical project ahead of me. Retro fitting garage ceiling lights fixtures to from T8 tubes to LED.
I'm going have my electrician buddy order me a box of LED tubes. I'm figuring that I'll just replace them as the wear out. Right now I've got 6 dead tubes.


----------



## splintergroup

> The PBS Channel even though the Woodsmith Shop is on there is what we call the "Koombya Channel".
> 
> - moke


If all else fails, DogTV is actually one way to keep the "children" glued to the tv set and out from under-foot 8^)


----------



## pottz

> no offense Topa…not a fan of electrical either…...I don t understand it….I can do what is explained to me, or copy what is there, but I just don t understand it.
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike easy peasy.twist some wires together,turn on the power,breaker trips,try again until breaker doesn t !!!! ok you owe me 2500k for lessons in how to be a electrician my friend. sorry bob,the truth hurts sometimes ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey, what s wrong with you pottz? Don t let out trade secrets! )))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ive known guys that do it that way,scary.


----------



## pottz

> Dislike plumbing the most. Seem the repair is under a sink, on your back, hard to reach area. Faucet replacement in the kitchen is just a pain in the back. Never could solder copper tubing either. Looks so easy. Did find out if it has water in it it will not solder.
> 
> Have an electrical repair to do, flat 4 ft. neon tube box type fixture in the kitchen. 2 of the 4 bulbs not working. Problem is 83 yr old with new hip on a ladder, wife in a tizzy over that, easy to change tubes, but how do I open up the fixture, done it before but forgot the secret to opening the fixture.
> 
> Stick with mechanical things and wood.
> 
> - 987Ron


i hate plumbing im like gene it's gonna leak.i just call "the guy" now.


----------



## pottz

> I ve got a long term electrical project ahead of me. Retro fitting garage ceiling lights fixtures to from T8 tubes to LED.
> I m going have my electrician buddy order me a box of LED tubes. I m figuring that I ll just replace them as the wear out. Right now I ve got 6 dead tubes.
> 
> - BurlyBob


thats what i did once i got to the half way point i just switched them all,big difference.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The best way to switch to LED is to change the fixture and eliminate the fluorescent ballast.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> no offense Topa…not a fan of electrical either…...I don t understand it….I can do what is explained to me, or copy what is there, but I just don t understand it.
> 
> - moke
> 
> If it s electrical or plumbing if I work on it it s gonna leak.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Leaking electric could be a problem
> 
> - corelz125


It usually is; schocks and fires ;(


----------



## splintergroup

> no offense Topa…not a fan of electrical either…...I don t understand it….I can do what is explained to me, or copy what is there, but I just don t understand it.
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike easy peasy.twist some wires together,turn on the power,breaker trips,try again until breaker doesn t !!!! ok you owe me 2500k for lessons in how to be a electrician my friend. sorry bob,the truth hurts sometimes ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey, what s wrong with you pottz? Don t let out trade secrets! )))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ive known guys that do it that way,scary.
> 
> - pottz


I test 9V batteries by placing them on my tongue, I aint afraid of no 'lectricity 8^)


----------



## splintergroup

> The best way to switch to LED is to change the fixture and eliminate the fluorescent ballast.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1
The ballasts will eat about 10% of your energy savings, though you spend a lot of time on the ladder dealing with the stamped metal bits of the fixture rewiring the socket tombstones. Not fun!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> no offense Topa…not a fan of electrical either…...I don t understand it….I can do what is explained to me, or copy what is there, but I just don t understand it.
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike easy peasy.twist some wires together,turn on the power,breaker trips,try again until breaker doesn t !!!! ok you owe me 2500k for lessons in how to be a electrician my friend. sorry bob,the truth hurts sometimes ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey, what s wrong with you pottz? Don t let out trade secrets! )))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ive known guys that do it that way,scary.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I test 9V batteries by placing them on my tongue, I aint afraid of no lectricity 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


I have known guys that lick their fingers to check for 120 volts. Thick callouses I guess if they have to do that to feel 120


----------



## corelz125

With some of the led tubes you have to eliminate the ballast for them to work right?


----------



## splintergroup

> With some of the led tubes you have to eliminate the ballast for them to work right?
> 
> - corelz125


I've never seen any, but no doubt there are some. 
Typically the tubes internal power supplies have a wide input voltage range and can use the standard 110V up to the much higher voltages that the ballasts will supply during start up and run states.

I haven't had any issues, but read stuff that the LED tubes sometimes don't play well with some of the newer electronic ballasts or older transformer units.


----------



## controlfreak

> Dislike plumbing the most. Seem the repair is under a sink, on your back, hard to reach area. Faucet replacement in the kitchen is just a pain in the back. Never could solder copper tubing either. Looks so easy. Did find out if it has water in it it will not solder.
> 
> - 987Ron


I hate the under sink stuff, I have to put my glasses on upside down to see. Can't get a wrench around anything on the bottom of the sink. I had to replace the sprayer hose three times now.

I was a big believer in sweating copper but finally committed to PEX and have all the tools for it. Water in pipe is a no go, as soon as you put the heat on it the water moves and steam is created. There is a trick though, get a loaf of cheap wonder bread and pack the offending pipe. It will allow you to work and will dissolve when you turn the water on. Also helps to place a hose on a low outlet outside. After water is off open each faucet that is higher for long enough to let the siphon empty each line by letting air in.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm just going to pull the ballasts from my lights and rewire the LED tubes into tte fixtures. My friend says it's a pretty easy task.


----------



## controlfreak

> I test 9V batteries by placing them on my tongue, I aint afraid of no lectricity 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> I have known guys that lick their fingers to check for 120 volts. Thick callouses I guess if they have to do that to feel 120
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The 9V batt on tongue tells you if it is got charge but also how much.

I was working in a electrical room with a metal fish tape and asked if a open commercial breaker panel was HOT. The electrician put his thumb on the buss bar and said no.


----------



## moke

> I m just going to pull the ballasts from my lights and rewire the LED tubes into tte fixtures. My friend says it s a pretty easy task.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I KNEW IT!!! It's that boat, it is rotting the electrical circuits!


----------



## Gene01

After investigating LED tubes, it seems they are simply LED strips encased in a tube. So, I bypassed all the hassle and, expense and, ran 600' of LED rope lights. Plenty of light for the 40X80 shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> With some of the led tubes you have to eliminate the ballast for them to work right?
> 
> - corelz125


I think my fixtures have an LED driver in them. Been a few years. Some tubes include the driver. Lots of confusing options ) Dimmers are so specialized now it is impossible to troubleshoot without internet access!


----------



## pottz

> The best way to switch to LED is to change the fixture and eliminate the fluorescent ballast.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1
> The ballasts will eat about 10% of your energy savings, though you spend a lot of time on the ladder dealing with the stamped metal bits of the fixture rewiring the socket tombstones. Not fun!
> 
> - splintergroup


i didn't bother with that,ive got 12 8' fixtures with a total of 48 4' bulbs 10' to the ceiling. ill pay the 10%-lol.


----------



## moke

> The best way to switch to LED is to change the fixture and eliminate the fluorescent ballast.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1
> The ballasts will eat about 10% of your energy savings, though you spend a lot of time on the ladder dealing with the stamped metal bits of the fixture rewiring the socket tombstones. Not fun!
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> i didn t bother with that,ive got 12 8 fixtures with a total of 48 4 bulbs 10 to the ceiling. ill pay the 10%-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Did you learn that on ur show on the Lifetime Channel?


----------



## corelz125

I replaced a few 8' and 4' fixtures in my basement. I just pulled out the entire old fixture and put a new led fixture in. After reading all the different options of what worked with what. It was easier just to replace the entire fixture. The garage I replaced one fixture and put in 2 Sylvania linkable led's. Just picked up one of the Braun 4' 5500 lumens fixture from harbor freight today. See how that compares to the Sylvania.


----------



## pottz

> The best way to switch to LED is to change the fixture and eliminate the fluorescent ballast.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1
> The ballasts will eat about 10% of your energy savings, though you spend a lot of time on the ladder dealing with the stamped metal bits of the fixture rewiring the socket tombstones. Not fun!
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> i didn t bother with that,ive got 12 8 fixtures with a total of 48 4 bulbs 10 to the ceiling. ill pay the 10%-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you learn that on ur show on the Lifetime Channel?
> 
> - moke


dont watch the lfetime channel.it's the magnolia network formerly the DIY network. if you guys are gonna ridicule get it straight ok ;-(( and no!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sylvania used to be top of the line. In the 70s there was a gas station whose fluorescent lights would not come on in the foggy mornings. I replaced the GE tubes with Sylvania and they worked just fine


----------



## northwoodsman

There are some good jokes over on the Joke of the Day thread - "Exchanges between pilots and control towers". Some of them will make you chuckle. The last one is my favorite.


----------



## northwoodsman

Speaking of jokes, I don't think I posted about my April Fool's joke I played last week. I didn't have one planned this year it just sort of happened but it was one of the best.

I live at a "T" intersection. Joe and Matt live across from each other, I live across from them. Matt has a couple of trees that are dying (Bradford Pears) in his front yard and Joe has two beautiful Oaks in his front yard. Matt tells me that he is having his sickly trees cut down soon. I saw him talking to Joe one night last week (obviously he was telling him the same thing). On Friday (April 1) around noon a tree service pulls up and parks in front of Joe's house (too many cars on Matt's side of the street) to cut Matt's trees down. I see Matt and Joe's wives get in a car and leave to go out for lunch - ha, nobody home but they did see the tree service parked on the wrong side of the street before they left! The tree service proceeds to cut Matt's trees down (Matt is at work). I send Joe a text saying "Why are you having your tree's cut down? There is a tree service at your house and they just cut down both of your oak trees". My phone starts ringing off the hook and I don't answer. Joe is calling me, his wife is calling me, they are both texting me. About 25 minutes later Joe comes screeching around the corner and pulls up in my driveway, the wives are about 30 seconds behind. April Fools!


----------



## EricFai

That's is cold. But a good one.


----------



## 987Ron

Okay car guys. Did you know Will Smith caused Haas F! car to wreck last week.


----------



## moke

> Okay car guys. Did you know Will Smith caused Haas F! car to wreck last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Awesome….


----------



## moke

> Speaking of jokes, I don t think I posted about my April Fool s joke I played last week. I didn t have one planned this year it just sort of happened but it was one of the best.
> 
> I live at a "T" intersection. Joe and Matt live across from each other, I live across from them. Matt has a couple of trees that are dying (Bradford Pears) in his front yard and Joe has two beautiful Oaks in his front yard. Matt tells me that he is having his sickly trees cut down soon. I saw him talking to Joe one night last week (obviously he was telling him the same thing). On Friday (April 1) around noon a tree service pulls up and parks in front of Joe s house (too many cars on Matt s side of the street) to cut Matt s trees down. I see Matt and Joe s wives get in a car and leave to go out for lunch - ha, nobody home but they did see the tree service parked on the wrong side of the street before they left! The tree service proceeds to cut Matt s trees down (Matt is at work). I send Joe a text saying "Why are you having your tree s cut down? There is a tree service at your house and they just cut down both of your oak trees". My phone starts ringing off the hook and I don t answer. Joe is calling me, his wife is calling me, they are both texting me. About 25 minutes later Joe comes screeching around the corner and pulls up in my driveway, the wives are about 30 seconds behind. April Fools!
> 
> - northwoodsman


Not sure if wouldn't have gone all will Smith on you! LOL--MMG


----------



## corelz125

Northwoods my comedy career was a victim of the cancel culture. Did you send a pic of the trucks parked in front of his house?


----------



## northwoodsman

> Northwoods my comedy career was a victim of the cancel culture. Did you send a pic of the trucks parked in front of his house?
> 
> - corelz125


I didn't need to. I would have if needed to however. Just ignoring his calls and texts was enough.


----------



## pottz

> Okay car guys. Did you know Will Smith caused Haas F! car to wreck last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


that was hilarious ron !


----------



## moke

Rich….My book came from amazon today….I hope a hack like me can do that!!! I am surely goin' try though!
Thank You!


----------



## moke

3800 - woo hoo--1200 more to go in 25 days!!!! That's only 48 posts per day…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There are some good jokes over on the Joke of the Day thread - "Exchanges between pilots and control towers". Some of them will make you chuckle. The last one is my favorite.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Good April Fools )

That last piot joke reminded me of a US official who was told to get all US soldiers out of France about 40 years ago. He asked the Frenchman if that incuded the dead ones? obviousy from WWII.


----------



## pottz

> 3800 - woo hoo--1200 more to go in 25 days!!!! That s only 48 posts per day…..
> 
> - moke


cmon mike i told ya,we do 3 or 4 of those all night marathons and were there bud.just get the marg maker out and fire up all your grills and it's on !!!!


----------



## moke

So I spent most of day swearing at my air compressor. I have two, both have issues currently, one unit in the garage, for maintenance type things, and the other in the shop. Both are Craftsman, the garage is 33 gal upright and the Shop is 40 gal upright. The one in the garage has a leak in the regulator somewhere, you can hear it….no big deal, I can fix that.

The one in the shop has gotten markedly louder in the year and a half I have had the shop. I went up there yesterday and it had blown the breaker and had 60 psi in it. I have had it for 15 years, it looks like new, and I had to replace the regulator/switch when I put it in there. It was in my Studio/Camera store and I had plumbed most of the rooms for air. It ran about 6 to 8 times a day until I got rid of the labs then 3 or 4. It will not fill the tank with any more than 65 PSI no matter how long it runs. After replacing it's regulator today, it got no better. Do I try a pressure switch? or go to Lowes and get a 26 gallon 150 psi quiet run unit, for 379.00? In a 40' building when it runs you could not converse with anyone. I don't know how many decibels it was putting out, but a lot. It sure doesn't owe me anything, but it looks like new, and a pressure switch is only 20.00 from Amazon, or I could fix it and try to sell it…..I think 26 gallons is sufficient for what I do…..I don't know if I will notice a difference between 326 and 40… Opinions? Input?

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-QUIET-TECH-26-Gallon-Single-Stage-Portable-Electric-Vertical-Air-Compressor/1001014062


----------



## RichT

> Rich….My book came from amazon today….I hope a hack like me can do that!!! I am surely goin try though!
> Thank You!
> 
> - moke


I like furniture anatomy books like that. It teaches me ways to do things that I might not have thought of otherwise. Even if you're not making that exact piece, the basics are there.


----------



## moke

> 3800 - woo hoo--1200 more to go in 25 days!!!! That s only 48 posts per day…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> cmon mike i told ya,we do 3 or 4 of those all night marathons and were there bud.just get the marg maker out and fire up all your grills and it s on !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I'm playing the lottery, my rich friend that passed away, his wife has the planes up for sale…I need to win and run around the country picking up my friends…..one of the planes is a steal…it's Hawker, 8 place, well 9, but one place is literally on the potty…for only 1.75 mil….If I could just get the numbers right!!! We could put the marg maker on the plane and have a hoot!


----------



## moke

> Rich….My book came from amazon today….I hope a hack like me can do that!!! I am surely goin try though!
> Thank You!
> 
> - moke
> 
> I like furniture anatomy books like that. It teaches me ways to do things that I might not have thought of otherwise. Even if you re not making that exact piece, the basics are there.
> 
> - Rich


That is what I noticed from leafing through it quickly…..no measurements, just purely ideas…..I like it.


----------



## pottz

> 3800 - woo hoo--1200 more to go in 25 days!!!! That s only 48 posts per day…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> cmon mike i told ya,we do 3 or 4 of those all night marathons and were there bud.just get the marg maker out and fire up all your grills and it s on !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m playing the lottery, my rich friend that passed away, his wife has the planes up for sale…I need to win and run around the country picking up my friends…..one of the planes is a steal…it s Hawker, 8 place, well 9, but one place is literally on the potty…for only 1.75 mil….If I could just get the numbers right!!! We could put the marg maker on the plane and have a hoot!
> 
> - moke


ha ha at first i thought you were talking about hand planes ! i was thinking,you cant afford a hand plane mike-lol.


----------



## pottz

> 3800 - woo hoo--1200 more to go in 25 days!!!! That s only 48 posts per day…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> cmon mike i told ya,we do 3 or 4 of those all night marathons and were there bud.just get the marg maker out and fire up all your grills and it s on !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m playing the lottery, my rich friend that passed away, his wife has the planes up for sale…I need to win and run around the country picking up my friends…..one of the planes is a steal…it s Hawker, 8 place, well 9, but one place is literally on the potty…for only 1.75 mil….If I could just get the numbers right!!! We could put the marg maker on the plane and have a hoot!
> 
> - moke
> 
> ha ha at first i thought you were talking about hand planes ! i was thinking,you cant afford a hand plane mike-lol.
> 
> - pottz


ive got a couple books like that,just lots of pic's for inspiration.


----------



## corelz125

The one with the leak in the regulator it leaks from where you adjust the pressure?


----------



## moke

> Rich….My book came from amazon today….I hope a hack like me can do that!!! I am surely goin try though!
> Thank You!
> 
> - moke
> 
> I like furniture anatomy books like that. It teaches me ways to do things that I might not have thought of otherwise. Even if you re not making that exact piece, the basics are there.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> That is what I noticed from leafing through it quickly…..no measurements, just purely ideas…..I like it.
> 
> - moke


It does have some measurements I guess….looking at it now


----------



## moke

> The one with the leak in the regulator it leaks from where you adjust the pressure?
> 
> - corelz125


Yes, one of the sides of the regulator block has a crack in it…you can feel it with your finger….why? Am I missing something?


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, finished the last 3 board section for the main part of the bench. Now it's all about that leg/bench top mortise and the base.

Right now I'm going to enjoy a couple of cold adult beverages and call it a day.


----------



## moke

> Moke, finished the last 3 board section for the main part of the bench. Now it s all about that leg/bench top mortise and the base.
> 
> Right now I m going to enjoy a couple of cold adult beverages and call it a day.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Sounds like you earned it Bob….well done!


----------



## pottz

cheers bob !!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hip Hip Hooray BBob )


----------



## moke

no recommendations on my air compressor problems?


----------



## EricFai

Sorry Moke, I don't know much about them. Plug it in and adjust the regulator and that's it. I have a 6 gal pancake about 15 years old, does the job for me. I have it plugged into a dicated circut up on the loft, with a pilot switch below.


----------



## pottz

> no recommendations on my air compressor problems?
> 
> - moke


ok,buy a good one ? and dont ask what ! im talkin out my a$$ ive got a stand up porter cable that is damn noisy and takes forever to fill up.lookin for something better myself.it's all about the pump.there all just a tank,a motor and the pump.


----------



## corelz125

I have one that leaks but it leaks from the knob that you adjust the pressure with. If you do get a new one and don't fix the old one you can link them together to have an extra tank to store more air.


----------



## moke

Thank you guys! Good idea Corelz….. I just wanted to say my friends all said I should buy a new one. This is 40% quieter…..wanted that anyway!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> no recommendations on my air compressor problems?
> 
> - moke


I missed it. What is the problem?


----------



## moke

> So I spent most of day swearing at my air compressor. I have two, both have issues currently, one unit in the garage, for maintenance type things, and the other in the shop. Both are Craftsman, the garage is 33 gal upright and the Shop is 40 gal upright. The one in the garage has a leak in the regulator somewhere, you can hear it….no big deal, I can fix that.
> 
> The one in the shop has gotten markedly louder in the year and a half I have had the shop. I went up there yesterday and it had blown the breaker and had 60 psi in it. I have had it for 15 years, it looks like new, and I had to replace the regulator/switch when I put it in there. It was in my Studio/Camera store and I had plumbed most of the rooms for air. It ran about 6 to 8 times a day until I got rid of the labs then 3 or 4. It will not fill the tank with any more than 65 PSI no matter how long it runs. After replacing it s regulator today, it got no better. Do I try a pressure switch? or go to Lowes and get a 26 gallon 150 psi quiet run unit, for 379.00? In a 40 building when it runs you could not converse with anyone. I don t know how many decibels it was putting out, but a lot. It sure doesn t owe me anything, but it looks like new, and a pressure switch is only 20.00 from Amazon, or I could fix it and try to sell it…..I think 26 gallons is sufficient for what I do…..I don t know if I will notice a difference between 326 and 40… Opinions? Input?
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-QUIET-TECH-26-Gallon-Single-Stage-Portable-Electric-Vertical-Air-Compressor/1001014062
> 
> - moke


Any suggestions Bob?


----------



## RichT

> no recommendations on my air compressor problems?
> 
> - moke


I've got two California Air Tools compressors that I am very happy with. Super quiet. They aren't cheap, but I think they're worth it.


----------



## moke

> no recommendations on my air compressor problems?
> 
> - moke
> 
> I ve got two California Air Tools compressors that I am very happy with. Super quiet. They aren t cheap, but I think they re worth it.
> 
> - Rich


I looked at those….HD carries them….the one they had started at 1K….I thought when I saw it, I thought it must have been some sort of high end….


----------



## moke

Hanging it up…..nite all


----------



## RichT

> I looked at those….HD carries them….the one they had started at 1K….I thought when I saw it, I thought it must have been some sort of high end….
> 
> - moke


There are other good products. California Air Tools kind of pioneered the quiet trend, but there are many others who have jumped in.

Let us know which way you go.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, I suppose the increase in noise is mechanical. I doubt changing the regulator/switch will get past 65 psi. Lots of troubleshooting jobs the electrician said it had to be mechanical because it wasn't electrical. The mechanic said it had to be electrical because it wasn't mechanical. Sometimes both were wrong, it was a combination  Just my guess I really don't know. I would save my hearing and buy the quiet one


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Why doesn't a noise meter work on electrical issues?


----------



## Gene01

My 30 year old Campbell Hausfield two stage, 80 gal. compressor puts out 10 CFM at 90 PSI. It's been a work horse but, it's had some problems. Have replaced the pressure switch twice and, needed one new belt. It will still get to 120 PSI but, won't hold it for very long. I haven't gotten the pressure switch dialed in yet. It doesn't kick on until it reaches 80 PSI or less. The bleed off is likely a result of my plumbing. I have a moisture collector and, a line pressure gauge/adjuster before the hose. But, like most of my plumbing jobs, I'm sure there's some leakage even though all my joints were Teflon taped and soap bubble tested.
I had originally planned to use this monster to power tools but, pretty quickly abandoned that idea in favor of good old electricity and batteries. Now, it's used for the nail and staple guns, blowing sawdust out of machines, spraying finishes, airing tires and, powering a few small crafting tools like grinders. 
I'm sure a smaller (size wise) and QUIETER one would meet my needs but, this old gal still does the job so, we'll limp along for a while longer. At 81 years of age, I'm fairly confident she'll outlast me.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Mike, Pottz isn't there a "California Air Compressor brand" that is quiet?

I see Rich mentioned it as well.

I have an Emglow 20+ years old. I'd like to replace it.

Today I hope to finish the second table I was working on, over at Gunny's garage.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. very early for me coffee and take the daughter to a dr. appt. 40 min away 8 am appt.

Rain all night, thunder, power outage for an hour, put all is fine this am. Rain is gone and 74 later.

Have a great day.


----------



## northwoodsman

I have two compressors. One is a heavy duty hot dog type that seldom gets used, it's got plenty of power and capacity for running multiple nailers or an HVLP sprayer. I store it out in my shed. The one in my shop is one of those small silent ones. You can barely hear it running. You can have a normal conversation next to it. I use it for running a brad nailer, a pin nailer, a stapler, or a blowing dust off something. I always drain the air and treat them well but it seems like no matter what the regulators, valves, etc. always start to leak after about a year. Moke - I wouldn't buy more than you need. You have the Fuji for finishing, I would assume the compressor would be for running a nailer? You can get by with a small tank, running 125 psi. A small tank means less initial run time. I would get one as quiet as you can find, it was a game changer for me.


----------



## Peteybadboy

NWM your compressor sounds like it would cover my needs. Which one did you buy?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Why doesn t a noise meter work on electrical issues?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Electrical power doesn't have patience. When disaster strikes it either gives up or burns up.


----------



## northwoodsman

> NWM your compressor sounds like it would cover my needs. Which one did you buy?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


This one wasn't available when I purchased mine, but this is the one that I would go with: California Air Tools Quiet Flow 4710SQ Air Compressor. I purchased the 0.6 HP model which is even quieter but is much smaller. Watch the videos for the sound comparison. You can find them on Amazon, Woodcraft, Home Depot Online, etc. The 1.0 HP is around $200, the smaller is around $170. Once I heard it run I couldn't buy it fast enough.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The mechanical vs electrical issues reminds me of a day shortly after I started at a new employer. The manager had another electrician troubleshooting at a machine shop the previous day. He spent 5 or 10 minutes making the problem the most complex issue there ever was and it might take days to find it  The site was a few blocks away. I returned to the shop in less than an hour to get my next assignment. He said since you fixed that so fast we need you to go check out the electric window washing scaffold on the Pacific Building downtown. It has been sitting idle for over a year. )

The rebuilt motor had been open for a year in the rain. It was not properly wired. It needed to return to the shop for a drying session. There were some minor mechanical issues. I don't recall what they were. This was apparently a classic troubleshooting job where the electrician said it had to be mechanical because it wasn't electrical and the mechanic said it had to be electrical because it wasn't mechanical. )) Most of all I wondered why the Pacific Building management allowed them to let the equipment set idle for over a year!


----------



## corelz125

Mike I have a tray of eggplant parm in the oven today.


----------



## splintergroup

Mike, is your "weak" compressor an oil-less?

My 60gal upright is and it finally got so freaking noisy I just couldn't take it anymore. I disassembled the pump (very simple unit) and saw that the piston seals and cylinder walls were completely trashed. Found a rebuild kit and the darn thing is almost quiet again.

If your pumps seals/rings are failing, that may be what is keeping you pressure from going past 60.


----------



## moke

> Mike I have a tray of eggplant parm in the oven today.
> 
> - corelz125


Why are you telling me this…first off, the wife is in Chicago today and tomorrow….I am eating hot dogs and Chef Boyardee ravioli? Is'n't it bad enough that you are picking on poor Pottzy for watching that WW show on Lifetime and tearing up because of it? I would never consider harassing him about watching anything while wearing his fuzzy slippers and holding a box of 144 count Puffs like you are!.....He he he


----------



## moke

> Mike, is your "weak" compressor an oil-less?
> 
> My 60gal upright is and it finally got so freaking noisy I just couldn t take it anymore. I disassembled the pump (very simple unit) and saw that the piston seals and cylinder walls were completely trashed. Found a rebuild kit and the darn thing is almost quiet again.
> If your pumps seals/rings are failing, that may be what is keeping you pressure from going past 60.
> 
> - splintergroup


Thanks Splinter…I don't think I am willing to go that far to rebuild the piston and sleeve. I am going to try a pressure relief valve and if that doesn't do it….take it to the dump. In my heart, I really believe you have hit the nail on the head….

I did buy this today:









My brother and I plugged it in and were amazed at how quiet it was….it has to be less than 1/3 of the noise of the old one…...Thanks to everyone for your help, I am going to try and resurrect the old one ….just because, its a challenge….


----------



## splintergroup

Looks like a worthy replacement!

Personally, when my current airless dies, I'm going to go with a traditional oiled pump, maybe even a two stage for the higher CFM and pressure.

Prepared to drop a G note once I decide on a model.


----------



## DevinT

MY NIEGHBOR GAVE ME A COOKIE!!!

Pictures pending


----------



## DevinT

There are still some joys in life … simple as they are, they mean a lot to me … this is the cookie my neighbor just sliced and gave to us. Not sure what it is, he said something that sounded like Aspitisporum which I had heard of before but no idea how to spell it.


----------



## bandit571

DeWalt Pancake in the shop…LOUD….yard sale find years ago..$10….

Leak? Might check around the threads…a burr may have cut a channel for air to escape….Could add a bit of "Pipe Dope" to the threads, and re-install the valve. To stop the leaks, anyway…

Noise…maybe see about a muffler?

BTW: what Brand does Wal E World sell? Might check them out, IF price is a problem…


----------



## pottz




----------



## 987Ron

Pottz this is true. Need a scaffold for my rescreen project. Just 4 ft high 4-5 ft. side. Saw several plans to build out of wood, easy simple, priced out at about $225 plus tax. Metal scaffold form HF 900 llb ft. limit, Looks liie it would do exactly what I want. $229 plus tax.

No contest there.


----------



## corelz125

Chef boyardee? I don't even think my dog would eat that stuff. House had a very nice aroma today. From it baking in the oven.


----------



## corelz125

What about renting one Ron?


----------



## moke

> DeWalt Pancake in the shop…LOUD….yard sale find years ago..$10….
> 
> Leak? Might check around the threads…a burr may have cut a channel for air to escape….Could add a bit of "Pipe Dope" to the threads, and re-install the valve. To stop the leaks, anyway…
> 
> Noise…maybe see about a muffler?
> 
> BTW: what Brand does Wal E World sell? Might check them out, IF price is a problem….
> 
> - bandit571


I have a Porter cable pancake, and it is loud too….I also have ryobi whisper 1 gallon torpedo….I take around to fill tires for carts, tractor, etc…. I bought this Kobalt, because it is whisper….works great , and super quiet…it looks just like a Cambell Hausfeld….a good brand, I'm sure tit was the manufacturer….it has a little different dashboard, but thats it….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - DevinT


THATS NOT A COOKIE THIS IS :<)))))))))))))


----------



## 987Ron

> What about renting one Ron?
> 
> - corelz125


Have 9 panels 4' x 5' and 3 1' x 6' as well as a door and the screen above. Rental would work but only if I did all of those panels in one or two days. My pace is more one or two panels a day. Slow old man. There fore more expensive than buying one. None available locally as well for rent.


----------



## moke

> What about renting one Ron?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Have 9 panels 4 x 5 and 3 1 x 6 as well as a door and the screen above. Rental would work but only if I did all of those panels in one or two days. Otherwise more expensive than buying one. None available locally as well for rent.
> 
> - 987Ron


Didn't you just have a hip replacement? Not sure going up on scaffolding is on the "recommended activites"?
How much is a trip to the ER? Hire the guy that does it for a living….


----------



## corelz125

Metal tech multi purpose scaffolds are around $200.


----------



## 987Ron

H.F. has one that I can get locally, no shipping for $229. Probably go that route.

Mike you sound like my wife on me doing things. I intend to keep doing things, that i can. Scaffold deck would be 4 ft off the ground with guard rails on the ends and back. Not a big deal. I do try to measure what i can do within reason and safely.


----------



## moke

Ron we all consider you to be a good friend, no one wants you to stop doing anything, just maybe from ground level…..


----------



## 987Ron

Mike: Thanks for the concern.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, definitely be careful there. I hope I am able to do stuff like that when I'm older.

Wishing you a Happy Birthday, not sure if I'm late or early here. I think you mentioned a while back you had one coming up.


----------



## pottz

> What about renting one Ron?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Have 9 panels 4 x 5 and 3 1 x 6 as well as a door and the screen above. Rental would work but only if I did all of those panels in one or two days. Otherwise more expensive than buying one. None available locally as well for rent.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Didn t you just have a hip replacement? Not sure going up on scaffolding is on the "recommended activites"?
> How much is a trip to the ER? Hire the guy that does it for a living….
> 
> - moke


ditto,im only 62 but those days for me are fading fast.gonna listen to the wife more and "call the guy" lol.


----------



## pottz

> Ron we all consider you to be a good friend, no one wants you to stop doing anything, just maybe from ground level…..
> 
> - moke


+1


----------



## 987Ron

Birthday 23 April, be 84 in years. Hip is 90% back to normal and not a concern. No other health issues. 63 yrs married, good woman Pretty good life. Have slowed down a bit but only as it is absolutely necessary.

Some things are just good living. The Porsche on the track, lap times still good. Shop time. A good German Bier. Sitting on the porch with the wife, adopting a problem Chessie or Lab and working with it. Etc. Etc. Never stop being alive and active. Life is short.


----------



## EricFai

You are Blessed Ron. Sounds like a good life. I agree life is to short.


----------



## EricFai

My current shop project, in the works.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My foggy memory remembered that service call to the machine shop the manager said it might take a long time to troubleshoot. The large machine tool's voltage was 208 3 phase. The shop's service was 480 3 phase. The magnetic chuck was either 12 or 24 volts DC. There was a small control transformer for the 120-volt controls.

The problem was the 480-volt circuit breaker started tripping when they turned the machine on every morning. All the transformers were on so they were magnetically fluxed simultaneously. That peak current is like starting 2 or 3 motors simultaneously. If the disconnect that powered the control transformer and the magnetic chuck were turned off, the 480 circuit breaker did not trip fluxing only the 208 transformer ))

I told them they could turn off that switch and solve their problem. The operator wanted to start the machine with one switch not two )) If I changed the 480 breaker, the new one may or may not hold the load the way the old one used to and if it did it might start tripping anytime. He decided to use the 2 switch method rather than gamble with a couple thousand dollars  No idea why the previous electrician didn't know that? I was amazed at how easy it was to get a reputation of being able to walk on water ))) I knew better than to try. I can't swim.


----------



## moke

I have a friend that turns 82 in October. I talk to him most days even though he's 600 miles away. He said he has started doing sit ups again, cause he thinks his stomach is getting soft. Age has nothing to do with a numbers. Ron, you are same, you are both amazing for any age….


----------



## pottz

> You are Blessed Ron. Sounds like a good life. I agree life is to short.
> 
> - Eric


i hope i do as well buddy.i think we need to do a special mokes wood shop extravaganza on your big day ! im buyin and the bar will be wide open…......i mean mikes will be ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Nice looking hinges there


----------



## moke

> My current shop project, in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


Extremely well done Eric! Love the hinges!


----------



## corelz125

Whats the saying a body in motion stays in motion? As long as you know your limits just keep going


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all, things to do tomorrow. Nothing exciting, just tomorrow.


----------



## EricFai

Corelz and Mike, thanks. Trying something new.


----------



## pottz

well im out myself,yeah i know it's early for me,but it's battle bots finals tonight.the "big nut" will be awarded !!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lookin' good from here Eric!

I'm sure you will take scaffold safety seriously Ron. Mentioning the rails is a good indication.

Moke U R right about aging. Nothing to do with numbers. Last time I helped my grandpa haul hay he was 87.


----------



## moke

> well im out myself,yeah i know it s early for me,but it s battle bots finals tonight.the "big nut" will be awarded !!!
> 
> - pottz


Ummm….welll….nope I can't say it we'll be banned


----------



## moke

> Lookin good from here Eric!
> 
> I m sure you will take scaffold safety seriously Ron. Mentioning the rails is a good indication.
> 
> Moke U R right about aging. Nothing to do with numbers. Last time I helped my grandpa haul hay he was 87.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Good lord….it's all that clean livin in SD


----------



## pottz

> well im out myself,yeah i know it s early for me,but it s battle bots finals tonight.the "big nut" will be awarded !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ummm….welll….nope I can t say it we ll be banned
> 
> - moke


filthy minds think alike i guess. hey thats what they call it ! ok gotta get back kids,peace out !!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I have an 80 gal compressor that resides outside the shop in its own shed. Has vent fan set to 90F so it doesn't overheat and doors with built in vents as well as vents on each end of lean to. Has been a blessing to not deal with any noise. Lines are inside shop walls all safe from accidents.


----------



## RichT

> Whats the saying a body in motion stays in motion? As long as you know your limits just keep going
> 
> - corelz125


You're close. The actual quote is from Maria Muldaur, "It Ain't the Meat (It's the Motion)."


----------



## moke

> I have an 80 gal compressor that resides outside the shop in its own shed. Has vent fan set to 90F so it doesn t overheat and doors with built in vents as well as vents on each end of lean to. Has been a blessing to not deal with any noise. Lines are inside shop walls all safe from accidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


that is awesome!!!!


----------



## corelz125

How loud is it outside the shed Gunny?


----------



## DevinT

Got the correct spelling for the name of that wood slab/slice - pittosporum - just FYI in case anyone was curious


----------



## corelz125

> Got the correct spelling for the name of that wood slab/slice - pittosporum - just FYI in case anyone was curious
> 
> - DevinT


New to me. What is it similar to?


----------



## DevinT

It's a shrub gone wild that most people hate. This one got huge


----------



## moke

> It's a shrub gone wild that most people hate. This one got huge
> 
> - DevinT


That was a shrub? Good lord!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How loud is it outside the shed Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125


Not bad, spooks the cats when it 1st fires off.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hey *DT*, you adopting the gender neutral concept at home,


> - DevinT


and burning hubby's bra?

*Boys* and *Girls*... with all that crapolla (no offence meant) about compressors… how many of *yazall* bled yours in the last 12 months… just being overly generous with the *12*, being the humanitarian duck that I am. Should have said last month!


----------



## DevinT

He prefers the term bro or manzier ^_^


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I checked the chity council meeting online. They did not edit my comments out. They did back when I started a couple years ago. I suppose they figured out destroying public records is a *felony* ) Next time I will swear myself in to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth so help me God then tell them about having 6 witnesses that staff chose to ignore when the perpetrator epoxied rebar into the concrete base and poured 3 foot square concrete bases 18 inches thick 6 feet below undisturbed landscaping. The chity building department inspector must have X-Ray vision! He approved the epoxied rebar and 4 days later he approved the concrete pour under 6 feet under that undisturbed landscaping. If I have enough time I will mention the chity attorneys telling me everything met then existing standards at time of installation is a violation of their professional code of ethics per court ruling. The codes were adopted decades before the first violation in 2010. Lying to anyone in a case about anything is the violation.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron - sounds like a good life!

Eric - cool box!

Devin it's "The bro"

Duck I bleed mine.

Golf today. Masters later. Also fix a drawer on the 2nd table.










I had to shave 1/32 off the bottoms of the drawer fronts, they where not closing properly. Handles next.


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Petey.


----------



## Gene01

As of 04/03/22, I'm 81. Almost everything still works as designed. Just at a slower pace. I do have a 3rd rung ladder limit. Above that, I get a nose bleed. My compressor sits at ground level. Nevertheless, it bleeds….after every day of use. Even in this arid, southern AZ climate. 
18 months ago, we moved from the mountains of N.AZ and, this new place has/had a 40X80 concrete floored metal building. No insulation, no wiring, and no heat or cooling. We studded all the 10' perimeter walls, batt insulated them and, the ceiling. Installed the wiring with 110 outlets every 10' plus 2 ea. 220s. Then tore apart a few (about 80) pallets and used them, plus some plywood, to panel the stud walls. Had installed a 10X10 manual roll up door and finally, ran 600' of led rope lights. We collected several used wooden file cabinets which became bases for work stations. Which are melamine covered mdf.
Before much of the construction began, we'd moved in two table saws, a 10" miter saw, 13" planer and, the router cabinet and table. Plus, more than a few plastic tubs of smalls. You can imagine the hassles of moving that stuff around again and again, to accommodate the construction.
After 18 months, it's almost a working shop. I did say I was getting slower.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> My current shop project, in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


thats a real nice screwdriver holder box for a set Eric :<))))))))


----------



## corelz125

Nice figured boards for that top Petey.
Gene this is your personal shop or a commercial shop?


----------



## corelz125

The "bro" was Kramers idea and The "manzier" was Castanza's idea? Or was it the other way around?


----------



## Gene01

> Gene this is your personal shop or a commercial shop?
> 
> - corelz125


It's not a commercial enterprise. I'd like it to be…at least somewhat so. Be nice to get a little income from it. For now, it just serves to keep me off the streets and out of the bars. Not to mention, out of the wife's hair.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lots of action last night was reported on the Ring Camera and Nextdoor apps. Shots fired, but I only heard three of them when the TV was silent. Helicopters flying low enough they are shaking people's houses and waking them up. Paintball guns damaging houses and vehicles. Perpetrators are freezing the paintballs. I suppose the legislature will make freezing them illegal to prevent homeowners from defending themselves, eh? One homeowner took a couple minutes to get their shoes on but still beat a porch pirate to their Amazon delivery by a few seconds. The porch pirate flipped off the homeowner and left when he lost  Never a dull moment in Wicked World anymore ;(( Is anyone bored and wants to trade places for a few months?


----------



## DevinT

> The "bro" was Kramers idea and The "manzier" was Castanza s idea? Or was it the other way around?
> 
> - corelz125


I believe the bro was Kramer, as you stated. Top-notch for spotting the reference.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Tony, they are more in the lines of keepsake boxes….


----------



## splintergroup

Hinges look fantastic Eric!


----------



## 987Ron

Petey and Eric Nice builds look good

Gene Yes we do slow down a bit after 80 but wiser. Or at least we think we are.

Late morning off doing errands. Had an oil and filter change done. Guy left part of the splash guards under the front loose. Had to go back. Good work is getting harder and harder to find. All okay now.

Out to do one more ground level screen panel.


----------



## pottz

> I have an 80 gal compressor that resides outside the shop in its own shed. Has vent fan set to 90F so it doesn t overheat and doors with built in vents as well as vents on each end of lean to. Has been a blessing to not deal with any noise. Lines are inside shop walls all safe from accidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i wish i could do that.


----------



## moke

3900…getting there

Pottzy you beat me!!!


----------



## pottz

> Hey *DT*, you adopting the gender neutral concept at home,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> and burning hubby s bra?
> 
> *Boys* and *Girls*... with all that crapolla (no offence meant) about compressors… how many of *yazall* bled yours in the last 12 months… just being overly generous with the *12*, being the humanitarian duck that I am. Should have said last month!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i think the last time was about 3 years ago-oops !


----------



## pottz

> 3900…getting there
> 
> - moke


gonna be a late night again mike,were goin for it buddy-lol. get the shop frig filled.


----------



## bandit571

Went shopping today…spent just under $27…between 2 stores..









Not too bad of a day, despite all the rain showers….


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Splinter.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Not bad Bandit, you need another Brace?

Devin I looked up Pittosporum, we must have them in s/w fla.

Good Luck getting to 4k tonight.


----------



## pottz

> 3900…getting there
> 
> Pottzy you beat me!!!
> 
> - moke


ha, i didn't even notice.


----------



## northwoodsman

I had a jig once to make wooden hinges. It was part of a bunch on Incra stuff I bought at a woodworking show. If I recall it was basically a set-up jig to set your depth and fence on your router table for round over bits to make your radius' on the edges so they pivoted and then served as a guide to grill the holes for the pin. There was an Incra template for the box-joint type cuts. It certainly wasn't the Hingecrafter that is available today, the one I had was back in the mid 90's.


----------



## pottz

> Not bad Bandit, you need another Brace?
> 
> Devin I looked up Pittosporum, we must have them in s/w fla.
> 
> Good Luck getting to 4k tonight.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i dont know petey it's still a long haul.


----------



## pottz

> I had a jig once to make wooden hinges. It was part of a bunch on Incra stuff I bought at a woodworking show. If I recall it was basically a set-up jig to set your depth and fence on your router table for round over bits to make your radius on the edges so they pivoted and then served as a guide to grill the holes for the pin. There was an Incra template for the box-joint type cuts. I may be the only one that hated the Incra fence system. The thing took up so much room and the templates were always moving on me (my fault). It certainly wasn t the Hingcrafter that is available today, the one I had was back in the mid 90 s.
> 
> - northwoodsman


ive got one myself,came with the jointech fence system.ive never used it.


----------



## pottz

had the day off so did some errands,picked up tax returns,did not make my day !!!! only a little shop time temps hit 100 degrees for second day in a row,new record i think.but they say tomorrow will only get to upper 70's.crazy socal weather.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

ww had 76 yesterday and maybe low land snow this weekend. goofy everywhere!


----------



## BurlyBob

Eric and Pete I like both those from you guys.

I've been struggling to get comfortable and confident with building that leg/mortise joint of the bench. I finished one practice joint today. I'll post photos on the workbench smack down page if your interested. Some this angel stuff is a bit challenging. I'm thinking I'll build 2 more practice joints and then go for the real deal.


----------



## Peteybadboy

BBob

Do you have a shoulder plane, or other? You can oversize the tenon, then slice it down with a plane?


----------



## 987Ron

Cool this afternoon with lots of wind for GA. Took it easy and watched some of the Maters.

I too have one of those incra hinge jigs, its in a bottom drawer, not sure if I will ever use it. Gadget.


----------



## Peteybadboy

BBob just saw your jigs/templates on the bench smack down. Wow you are on your way! Patience man.

Cool work!


----------



## northwoodsman

Where's Moke? Taking a run for the 4K and he's MIA. If your serious about taking a run at it I suggest picking a new topic every 30 minutes.


----------



## pottz

> Where s Moke? Taking a run for the 4K and he s MIA. If your serious about taking a run at it I suggest picking a new topic every 30 minutes.
> 
> - northwoodsman


been a slow day probably wont happen.last time i got everyone pumped up,we did 136 posts that day.today,i dont know.im up for it if you guys are. ill be on the patio tonight,it's a chilly 90 at 5pm right now. ill go slip into my cheerleader outfit !


----------



## pottz




----------



## Peteybadboy

Anyone know how to take a panel off a GE refrigerator . It look impossible. but I may have to do this myself.

a million adjustments. but I have no clue


----------



## 987Ron

Please do not post pictures* Pottz *of you in the Cheerleader outfit, the Duck's dresses are enough. 
*
Bandit* there is a estate sale about a mile from me tomorrow, want me to check it out for you? Looks like old furniture, kitchen stuff. I am not interested but would go for you.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron I would agree on pottz and dresses.

Funding bandit? What is our exit strategy?? I think he is a buy and hold (forever) guy.??


----------



## Peteybadboy

Night boys,,

This farm boy is going to bed.


----------



## 987Ron

My limit at an estate sale for a Bandit item might be $10. I am not good at recognizing a bargain or getting taken by some old lady selling off her hubbies junk. If I thought it was a great deal would keep it myself and never tell Bandit. Well morals would make me send it on.


----------



## pottz

> Please do not post pictures* Pottz *of you in the Cheerleader outfit, the Duck s dresses are enough.
> *
> Bandit* there is a estate sale about a mile from me tomorrow, want me to check it out for you? Looks like old furniture, kitchen stuff. I am not interested but would go for you.
> 
> - 987Ron


hell i wish i could pull that off.anything for mokes shop !


----------



## pottz

> Night boys,,
> 
> This farm boy is going to bed.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


whoa hold on there petey it's only 8:30 your time,were on a mission tonight we need all hands on deck. except our host with the most is awol ? i guess the big 4k may wait till tomorrow huh ?


----------



## pottz

> My limit at an estate sale for a Bandit item might be $10. I am not good at recognizing a bargain or getting taken by some old lady selling off her hubbies junk. If I thought it was a great deal would keep it myself and never tell Bandit. Well morals would make me send it on.
> 
> - 987Ron


i gotta ask bandit, what the hell does he do with all that crap ! i dont care how cheap it is if you dont need it,it's expensive ! most of stuff id throw in the trash.


----------



## 987Ron

Not only is Bandit a craftsman of the upper echelon he has the problem of not being able to not buy an old tool, even if he has 50 of them already. Is this a phobia of some type? He may need professional help to overcome this. 
Just joking Bandit. Keep it up.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Anyone know how to take a panel off a GE refrigerator . It look impossible. but I may have to do this myself.
> 
> a million adjustments. but I have no clue
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Which panel? I have taken off a few to replace control boards, ice makers, etc. Go to You Tube and enter your model # and do a search. Companies that sell parts post videos so they can sell you parts. It's amazing what you can find. They are good videos too done by certified repairmen in shops, not by hacks in garage.


----------



## bandit571

That was filling in a few gaps….is all.

And…I do a lot of "Paying Forward"....

That brace was the best of the 6 I looked at…I already had the #1208, 12" sweep version…new one is a 10" sweep#1202

Chisels are like clamps…can never have too many…need "back-up" in case I grab a dull one…









Just puttering around this evening..


----------



## corelz125

Ron do you know what these are? They are from a boat but not sure for what. These for dive gear?


----------



## corelz125

There's usually 30 little tiny screws all over the place to get any panel off of any appliance. What do you have to change Petey? Like Northwoods said go on youtube and there's usually a handful of videos showing how to do it. Since a bunch of refrigerators are made by the same company it's usually easy to find one that works for you.


----------



## 987Ron

Best guess is oar lock. Place to put the oars when rowing. Not scuba related. Not sure about the plate
You could repurpose them as coat hangers or tool hangers in the shop.

Top picture shows the oar locks upside down if that is what they are.


----------



## pottz

> Best guess is oar lock. Place to put the oars when rowing. Not scuba related. Not sure about the plate
> You could repurpose them as coat hangers or tool hangers in the shop.
> 
> Top picture shows the oar locks upside down if that is what they are.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 thats my best guess ?


----------



## 987Ron

Going to leave it with you till the am. It's dark here, that means time for bed.

You only got 65 post to go. Check it in the am to see how you did.


----------



## pottz

> Going to leave it with you till the am. It s dark here, that means time for bed.
> 
> You only got 65 post to go. Check it in the am to see how you did.
> 
> - 987Ron


at gunny's we had tuck in's.sorry, but im not goin their buddy.


----------



## pottz

so where the hell is mike ? doesn't matter, i broke the lock off his liqour cabinet,drinks are on the house boys !!!!!


----------



## EricFai

If they are ore locks, they are a different style. Seems like the ones I have are more like a "Y" with the bottom leg going into a socket.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anyone know how to take a panel off a GE refrigerator . It look impossible. but I may have to do this myself.
> 
> a million adjustments. but I have no clue
> 
> - Peteybadboy


No, but they place refrigeration coils in sneaky paces ;( Risky business ;(


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Long day at work. My counterpart took a long weekend. Was rather busy today.


----------



## corelz125

I doubt theyre oar locks I have 2 row boats and the locks don't look like these. Its' from a marine place in Miami thought they might of been hooks to hang the air tanks on.


----------



## corelz125

Gunny we havent heard much about work from you lately still at the same place or you moved on?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Best guess is oar lock. Place to put the oars when rowing. Not scuba related. Not sure about the plate
> You could repurpose them as coat hangers or tool hangers in the shop.
> 
> Top picture shows the oar locks upside down if that is what they are.
> 
> - 987Ron


I did a lot of rowing. I don't know how the oars would not pop out under normal operations?


----------



## corelz125

These things will be sold I have more coat hooks than I need. I figure they arent cheap theyre pretty heavy and stainless.


----------



## moke

> so where the hell is mike ? doesn t matter, i broke the lock off his liqour cabinet,drinks are on the house boys !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Hey….don't drink the Kraken….me n' Corelz are drinking that whole thing!!!


----------



## moke

Sorry….My SIL father passed away in one of those Hospice homes. We stayed for a long time…...sorrry didn't know we had a run going…


----------



## pottz

> so where the hell is mike ? doesn t matter, i broke the lock off his liqour cabinet,drinks are on the house boys !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey….don t drink the Kraken….me n Corelz are drinking that whole thing!!!
> 
> - moke


oh ok i guess your wing man is out ?


----------



## pottz

> Sorry….My SIL father passed away in one of those Hospice homes. We stayed for a long time…...sorrry didn t know we had a run going…
> 
> - moke


so sorry bud that gets you a pass.


----------



## moke

> so where the hell is mike ? doesn t matter, i broke the lock off his liqour cabinet,drinks are on the house boys !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey….don t drink the Kraken….me n Corelz are drinking that whole thing!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> oh ok i guess your wing man is out ?
> 
> - pottz


My wing man is having Patron with me


----------



## moke

> Sorry….My SIL father passed away in one of those Hospice homes. We stayed for a long time…...sorrry didn t know we had a run going…
> 
> - moke
> 
> so sorry bud that gets you a pass.
> 
> - pottz


Not to sound jaded, but he was 96 and a know it all--I do like my SIL and we were there for her.


----------



## pottz

> Sorry….My SIL father passed away in one of those Hospice homes. We stayed for a long time…...sorrry didn t know we had a run going…
> 
> - moke
> 
> so sorry bud that gets you a pass.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not to sound jaded, but he was 96 and a know it all--I do like my SIL and we were there for her.
> 
> - moke


then enjoy my friend.he sounds like he's earned it !


----------



## corelz125

So Mike have you found a bottle of Kraken in Iowa yet?


----------



## moke

> So Mike have you found a bottle of Kraken in Iowa yet?
> 
> - corelz125


Well not really…....I really havent looked. Iowans are a bunch of drunks, there has to be some, and my BIL makes trips to IL for booze….I will have some before grilling season!


----------



## moke

Found my fathers bits for his brace and bit…..I think I know where the brace is. I will ask you guys about it when I have it in hand.


----------



## pottz

> So Mike have you found a bottle of Kraken in Iowa yet?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Well not really…....I really havent looked. Iowans are a bunch of drunks, there has to be some, and my BIL makes trips to IL for booze….I will have some before grilling season!
> 
> - moke


speakin of grilling season mike i think it's time to organize the mokes workshop annual freinds and family bbq ? we nned a time and date so those from out of state have time to arrange travel plans ? so how much room for rv parking and setting up tents for the younger crowd ?


----------



## corelz125

I got a brace from an estate sale I went to last weekend I cleaned it up oiled it and get everything moving freely. I'm not gonna keep it but I did drill a couple of holes with it and it did make a hole pretty fast. Maybe even faster than my cordless drill.


----------



## moke

> I got a brace from an estate sale I went to last weekend I cleaned it up oiled it and get everything moving freely. I m not gonna keep it but I did drill a couple of holes with it and it did make a hole pretty fast. Maybe even faster than my cordless drill.
> 
> - corelz125


I wondered about that they seem aggressive.


----------



## moke

> So Mike have you found a bottle of Kraken in Iowa yet?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Well not really…....I really havent looked. Iowans are a bunch of drunks, there has to be some, and my BIL makes trips to IL for booze….I will have some before grilling season!
> 
> - moke
> 
> speakin of grilling season mike i think it s time to organize the mokes workshop annual freinds and family bbq ? we nned a time and date so those from out of state have time to arrange travel plans ? so how much room for rv parking and setting up tents for the younger crowd ?
> 
> - pottz


 I have room for a lot of tents…course the dogs might want to share that tent, especially if you have any food….
I could hold two RVs too…...lets roll

Speaking of dogs I have not heard anything about the Beagle lately…..


----------



## corelz125

They say you can get more torque from a brace but I still would rather just pull a trigger.


----------



## moke

We have had a lot of rain in the last two weeks, it is a little soft to say the least….In fact those two ducks I posted to hammer on duckie are here most days. My Goldens each have a 18" long stuffed yellow ducks. We call them Mr Quackers…..the ducks have it figured out where the invisible fence is holding the dogs in….they park 4' from the line…..today the 16 month old was holding her Mr Quackers in her mouth and barking at two ducks 5' away…...I had to laugh…..never a dull moment with those two.


----------



## moke

> They say you can get more torque from a brace but I still would rather just pull a trigger.
> 
> - corelz125


Me too…..


----------



## pottz

> So Mike have you found a bottle of Kraken in Iowa yet?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Well not really…....I really havent looked. Iowans are a bunch of drunks, there has to be some, and my BIL makes trips to IL for booze….I will have some before grilling season!
> 
> - moke
> 
> speakin of grilling season mike i think it s time to organize the mokes workshop annual freinds and family bbq ? we nned a time and date so those from out of state have time to arrange travel plans ? so how much room for rv parking and setting up tents for the younger crowd ?
> 
> - pottz
> I could hold two RVs too…...lets roll
> 
> I have room for a lot of tents…course the dogs might want to share that tent, especially if you have any food….
> 
> Speaking of dogs I have not heard anything about the Beagle lately…..
> 
> - moke


oh she's just fine mike.it would be interesting how she would handle a crowd ? two rv's,i dont know bud were talkin an older crowd here,not sure they could handle the tent situation ? im good to go.


----------



## pottz

38 too go mike,it's on buddy !!!!!


----------



## corelz125

The husky acts like a total jerk around people he doesnt know.


----------



## pottz

> The husky acts like a total jerk around people he doesnt know.
> 
> - corelz125


the beagle wont approach anyone new,it can take hours or many visits before she accepts you. when she does you'll wish she didn't ! now dogs,she's all on it !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

********************, so much has passed since I read these comments so if they're a tad late or out of place… *rigid feces*!


> i gotta ask bandit, what the hell does he do with all that crap !
> - pottz


My sentiment exactly… I get pissed with people snapping up old tools and hoarding them. They deprive others from experiencing the "pleasure" of refurbishment… if they're crazy enough to try. 
Surely once should be enough.


> Is this a phobia of some type? He may need professional help to overcome this.
> - 987Ron


Any everyone has a go at my *Fe$tool* fetish… same dog… modern legs.


> ... And…I do a lot of *"Paying Forward"*....
> - bandit571


K… That is a valid excuse, however, I at times question the integrity of the *payee*... I sincerely hope *yazall* have a better choice of friends/recipients than I do… I manage to amass all the *I'm alright Jack freeloaders* that would steal my vino to piss on me if I was on fire… and not the cheap casked stuff.


----------



## moke

My Goldens are the opposite….any human is their friend, but a snob to other dogs…...


----------



## moke

Corelz, any Husky I have seen is very people friendly. We had one, she was extremely friendly to any living…..


----------



## pottz

> ********************, so much has passed since I read these comments so if they re a tad late or out of place… *rigid feces*!
> 
> i gotta ask bandit, what the hell does he do with all that crap !
> - pottz
> 
> My sentiment exactly… I get pissed with people snapping up old tools and hoarding them. They deprive others from experiencing the "pleasure" of refurbishment… if they re crazy enough to try.
> Surely once should be enough.
> 
> Is this a phobia of some type? He may need professional help to overcome this.
> - 987Ron
> 
> Any everyone has a go at my *Fe$tool* fetish… same dog… modern legs.
> 
> ... And…I do a lot of *"Paying Forward"*....
> - bandit571
> 
> K… That is a valid excuse, however, I at times question the integrity of the *payee*... I sincerely hope *yazall* have a better choice of friends/recipients than I do… I manage to amass all the *I m alright Jack freeloaders* that would steal my vino to piss on me if I was on fire… and not the cheap casked stuff.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ahhhh,and the duck has entered the arena -woooh hooo all hail the duck !!!! i joke but he and i are on the same wave length…......no wait…...i didn't mean that !!!! oh hell i was never even here…..got it !!!!


----------



## pottz

> My Goldens are the opposite….any human is their friend, but a snob to other dogs…...
> 
> - moke


our first beagle was that way.she loved people but other dogs had better keep their distance !


----------



## pottz

> Corelz, any Husky I have seen is very people friendly. We had one, she was extremely friendly to any living…..
> 
> - moke


if i was gonna go back to a large dog it would be a husky.there are a few in my neighborhood that have them and walk by everyday.beautiful dogs !


----------



## pottz

hey duckie do you walk your kangaroo everyday ? just curious !


----------



## corelz125

Not this one. Anyone that comes up to him and tries to pet him he starts growling at. There's only a handful of people he liked when he first met them. When he went to the vet they have to sedate him to do what they needed to do. I picked him up when he just woke up from the anesthesia he was falling over was nice to everyone. We dropped him off one time at a groomer they called back about 20 mins later we had to go pick him up. Any time the groomer went near the crate he would go nuts barking and growling.


----------



## pottz

> Not this one. Anyone that comes up to him and tries to pet him he starts growling at. There s only a handful of people he liked when he first met them. When he went to the vet they have to sedate him to do what they needed to do. I picked him up when he just woke up from the anesthesia he was falling over was nice to everyone. We dropped him off one time at a groomer they called back about 20 mins later we had to go pick him up. Any time the groomer went near the crate he would go nuts barking and growling.
> 
> - corelz125


give him a stiff drink,easy peasy bud.


----------



## moke

> Corelz, any Husky I have seen is very people friendly. We had one, she was extremely friendly to any living…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> if i was gonna go back to a large dog it would be a husky.there are a few in my neighborhood that have them and walk by everyday.beautiful dogs !
> 
> - pottz


Ours was a beautiful dog, very kind, a lot of puppy though. Her whole goal in life was to escape and run free. She had no idea of direction or how to get home, just run. I bailed her out of Puppy prison three times. she broke chains, cables and our 4' fence was a joke….then there was no getting her back…..finally she ran onto a highway and that was it…she was three. I chased that dog for hours over those three years…hot dog in hand and yelling her name (duckie leave that alone)...I swore no more Husky's. We then went to Goldens…...have never looked back, of course maybe the dog was inbred, like the breeders we bought her from.


----------



## moke

Binge watching Netflix 4th season of Formula 1 racing…..I love it! A little Jamisons and a comfy chair and my friends in the workshop…....AWESOME!


----------



## RichT

> Binge watching Netflix 4th season of Formula 1 racing…..I love it! A little Jamisons and a comfy chair and my friends in the workshop…....AWESOME!
> 
> - moke


The only things interesting during a Formula One race are the first turn, and the final stretch. Much of what comes between is a yawn.

However, F1 is the most extreme racing performance on four wheels. Those cars can do 0 to 120 in under three seconds. Their aerodynamics is such that at around 90 MPH, if the track inverted, they wouldn't fall off due to the down force.

Also, the G forces they endure are extreme. In fact, they pull more Gs braking than at any other time.


----------



## corelz125

Well he does start barking when he wants some of my beer. Mike that's what they are meant to do just run and run. Its impressive the strength that breed has. Ours broke a few leashes. Now he's on a 1/4" cable. He's not a runner really he's to worried about food than running away.


----------



## pottz

> Corelz, any Husky I have seen is very people friendly. We had one, she was extremely friendly to any living…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> if i was gonna go back to a large dog it would be a husky.there are a few in my neighborhood that have them and walk by everyday.beautiful dogs !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ours was a beautiful dog, very kind, a lot of puppy though. Her whole goal in life was to escape and run free. She had no idea of direction or how to get home, just run. I bailed her out of Puppy prison three times. she broke chains, cables and our 4 fence was a joke….then there was no getting her back…..finally she ran onto a highway and that was it…she was three. I chased that dog for hours over those three years…hot dog in hand and yelling her name (duckie leave that alone)...I swore no more Husky s. We then went to Goldens…...have never looked back, of course maybe the dog was inbred, like the breeders we bought her from.
> 
> - moke


i agree goldens are a beautiful breed.we had a vietnamese neighbor some years back he had two and totally neglected them.he would go out the front door and walk around the block through the alley too avoid having to deal with them.so very sad.they would get out all the time.so my wife bought a collar and left it on his front porch.he never used it.one day the one got out and was never seen again.i wanna beat the living [email protected]#t out people like that !!!!! if the animal is not like your child,dont have a dog !!!! we give a donation every month to the aspca to help save animals from neglect and cruelty.i suggest and hope you all will also.peace !


----------



## pottz

alright we got rich in the house,it's on to the finish now mokies !!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny we havent heard much about work from you lately still at the same place or you moved on?
> 
> - corelz125


Changed jobs, much better work environment. Minor blip with the other tech out, little bit of overtime but NO extra days. Still just 5 day work week.


----------



## moke

> Well he does start barking when he wants some of my beer. Mike that s what they are meant to do just run and run. Its impressive the strength that breed has. Ours broke a few leashes. Now he s on a 1/4" cable. He s not a runner really he s to worried about food than running away.
> 
> - corelz125


We got her back in the old days when there were half whiskey barrels full of dirt and flowers ….they were heavy, 100 to 150 lbs at least. I tied her cable around that barrel when she was 2 or three months…..she pulled on the lead to the point it was choking her….she was about 6 months before she actually moved it. Her DNA told her to pull….it was interesting. I was afraid it was going to hurt her, but the vet said it was common.


----------



## corelz125

i agree goldens are a beautiful breed.we had a vietnamese neighbor some years back he had two and totally neglected them.he would go out the front door and walk around the block through the alley too avoid having to deal with them.so very sad.they would get out all the time.so my wife bought a collar and left it on his front porch.he never used it.one day the one got out and was never seen again.i wanna beat the living [email protected]#t out people like that !!!!! if the animal is not like your child,dont have a dog !!!! we give a donation every month to the aspca to help save animals from neglect and cruelty.i suggest and hope you all will also.peace !

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

There's another Husky around the corner from my house. Their dog gets out about once a week. He runs all over the place. We brought him back a bunch of times and other neighbors have brought him back also. I live a block away from a parkway. One neighbor went after him before he ran onto the parkway. Most of the time these people don't even know the dog is gone. They say he jumps over the fence by climbing on the grill. If they really cared about the dog you think they would move the grill. I caught him today but today he didn't have his collar on. I'm starting to think maybe one of these days not to give him back.


----------



## moke

> Binge watching Netflix 4th season of Formula 1 racing…..I love it! A little Jamisons and a comfy chair and my friends in the workshop…....AWESOME!
> 
> - moke
> 
> The only things interesting during a Formula One race are the first turn, and the final stretch. Much of what comes between is a yawn.
> 
> However, F1 is the most extreme racing performance on four wheels. Those cars can do 0 to 120 in under three seconds. Their aerodynamics is such that at around 90 MPH, if the track inverted, they wouldn t fall off due to the down force.
> 
> Also, the G forces they endure are extreme. In fact, they pull more Gs braking than at any other time.
> 
> - Rich


I agree it can get a little boring but the passes and keeping that car on the edge because the guy behind you will pass if you don't. I like it a lot better than the "left turn" crowd…...


----------



## corelz125

Got better pay and benefits to Gunny?


----------



## pottz

> i agree goldens are a beautiful breed.we had a vietnamese neighbor some years back he had two and totally neglected them.he would go out the front door and walk around the block through the alley too avoid having to deal with them.so very sad.they would get out all the time.so my wife bought a collar and left it on his front porch.he never used it.one day the one got out and was never seen again.i wanna beat the living [email protected]#t out people like that !!!!! if the animal is not like your child,dont have a dog !!!! we give a donation every month to the aspca to help save animals from neglect and cruelty.i suggest and hope you all will also.peace !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There s another Husky around the corner from my house. Their dog gets out about once a week. He runs all over the place. We brought him back a bunch of times and other neighbors have brought him back also. I live a block away from a parkway. One neighbor went after him before he ran onto the parkway. Most of the time these people don t even know the dog is gone. They say he jumps over the fence by climbing on the grill. If they really cared about the dog you think they would move the grill. I caught him today but today he didn t have his collar on. I m starting to think maybe one of these days not to give him back.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah it's freakin sad the way people neglect their animals.id say f em and find the dog a good home that would love em ?


----------



## moke

> i agree goldens are a beautiful breed.we had a vietnamese neighbor some years back he had two and totally neglected them.he would go out the front door and walk around the block through the alley too avoid having to deal with them.so very sad.they would get out all the time.so my wife bought a collar and left it on his front porch.he never used it.one day the one got out and was never seen again.i wanna beat the living [email protected]#t out people like that !!!!! if the animal is not like your child,dont have a dog !!!! we give a donation every month to the aspca to help save animals from neglect and cruelty.i suggest and hope you all will also.peace !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There s another Husky around the corner from my house. Their dog gets out about once a week. He runs all over the place. We brought him back a bunch of times and other neighbors have brought him back also. I live a block away from a parkway. One neighbor went after him before he ran onto the parkway. Most of the time these people don t even know the dog is gone. They say he jumps over the fence by climbing on the grill. If they really cared about the dog you think they would move the grill. I caught him today but today he didn t have his collar on. I m starting to think maybe one of these days not to give him back.
> 
> - corelz125


That was exactly our case! Except I did everything to keep that dog….she fought me every step of the way!


----------



## corelz125

They say not to get one of the harnesses that go onto the middle of the back of a husky. Claim that when you put it in that spot their instinct is to start running and pulling.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Got better pay and benefits to Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125


More paid time off, NO extra days a week because someone is on vacation or wants days off. Was a real sticking point for me as I interviewed. EXTRA days ain't happening.


----------



## moke

> Got better pay and benefits to Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> More paid time off, NO extra days a week because someone is on vacation or wants days off. Was a real sticking point for me as I interviewed. EXTRA days ain t happening.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Good to have you with us Gunny….everybody doing ok in the Ukraine?


----------



## moke

10 more Pottzy…you are going to do this again!


----------



## RichT

> I like it a lot better than the "left turn" crowd…...
> 
> - moke


My mechanic was a road racer. He had zero respect for ovals, like NASCAR. That was until I asked him to watch a race at Bristol.

Forty-plus cars starting on a 1/2 mile track. It's insane. He got it. NASCAR is about more than turning left. It's about strategy. The bump-and-run. It can be dirty. And, they cheat. "It ain't cheatin' if you don't get caught."

That said, I don't watch that crap anymore. NASCAR went woke and, and left me in their draft. Adios.


----------



## pottz

> 10 more Pottzy…you are going to do this again!
> 
> - moke


hell yeah,did you doubt it bro ? when i say were goin to the finish line dont drag your ass bud.im too old to carry anyone -lol.


----------



## moke

> I like it a lot better than the "left turn" crowd…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> My mechanic was a road racer. He had zero respect for ovals, like NASCAR. That was until I asked him to watch a race at Bristol.
> 
> Forty-plus cars starting on a 1/2 mile track. It s insane. He got it. NASCAR is about more than turning left. It s about strategy. The bump-and-run. It can be dirty. And, they cheat. "It ain t cheatin if you don t get caught."
> 
> That said, I don t watch that crap anymore. NASCAR went woke and, and left me in their draft. Adios.
> 
> - Rich


Hey--I grew up with the Drag racing crowd…..75% of the skill there is in the pits


----------



## pottz

mike you need to take the 4k tonight my friend ? everybody cool with that ? leeroy you lurkin out there ? lmao !!


----------



## RichT

> 10 more Pottzy…you are going to do this again!
> 
> - moke
> 
> hell yeah,did you doubt it bro ? when i say were goin to the finish line dont drag your ass bud.im too old to carry anyone -lol.
> 
> - pottz


Whoa! I'm in this?


----------



## RichT

> Hey--I grew up with the Drag racing crowd…..75% of the skill there is in the pits
> 
> - moke


That, and the hole shot.


----------



## pottz

> 10 more Pottzy…you are going to do this again!
> 
> - moke
> 
> hell yeah,did you doubt it bro ? when i say were goin to the finish line dont drag your ass bud.im too old to carry anyone -lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Whoa! I m in this?
> 
> - Rich


of course ?


----------



## pottz

radio silence please !


----------



## RichT

Nah, I'm taking it.


----------



## pottz

> Nah, I m taking it.
> 
> - Rich


@#$# really !!!!


----------



## moke

Good for you Rich….congrats


----------



## moke

Geez…I had to go to the can!!!!


----------



## moke

Thanks anyway, I'll take 5K


----------



## pottz

oh well mike it's still another milestone.when you joked about it early today i even joked,not gonna happen probably because it was a slow day,but hey congrats my friend on a very successful thread.im proud to ride shotgun with you my friend.


----------



## moke

> oh well mike it s still another milestone.when you joked about it early today i even joked,not gonna happen probably because it was a slow day,but hey congrats my friend on a very successful thread.im proud to ride shotgun with you my friend.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks BRO!!


----------



## pottz

> Thanks anyway, I ll take 5K
> 
> - moke


you damn right you will or ill take care of it the old cop way.and you know what that means mike !!!


----------



## corelz125

Working 6 days a week sucks. You have off 2 days in a row or still broken up?


----------



## moke

Time to go to the rack…...THanks everyone!


----------



## RichT

> Thanks anyway, I ll take 5K
> 
> - moke


That's why I jumped in. If you had the early milestones, 5K wouldn't be special. I did it for you, Mike.


----------



## pottz

> Working 6 days a week sucks. You have off 2 days in a row or still broken up?
> 
> - corelz125


yeah im long done with that crap,thats why im off today.i take off about 20 fridays a year or more.practice for retirement !


----------



## pottz

> Thanks anyway, I ll take 5K
> 
> - moke
> 
> That s why I jumped in. If you had the early milestones, 5K wouldn t be special. I did it for you, Mike.
> 
> - Rich


hmmm ?


----------



## RichT

> hmmm ?
> 
> - pottz


No, srsly. I swear it. It was the most selfless thing I've done in quite a while.


----------



## pottz

> hmmm ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No, srsly. I swear it. It was the most selfless thing I ve done in quite a while.
> 
> - Rich


ya know thinking about it…..your right !


----------



## LeeRoyMan

5000 huh? we'll have to see about that…..
(I hear shark music)


----------



## RichT

> 5000 huh? we ll have to see about that…..
> (I hear shark music)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Uh oh…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good to have you with us Gunny….everybody doing ok in the Ukraine?
> 
> - moke


As well as can be expected.


----------



## DevinT

Congrats on 4k


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like I missed 4k. A little nap and the whole world passes by ) here is one for 5k.


----------



## pottz

> 5000 huh? we ll have to see about that…..
> (I hear shark music)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


oh no dont start it,you had your chance ?


----------



## pottz

> Looks like I missed 4k. A little nap and the whole world passes by ) ere s one for 5k.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i know i was looking all over for you-lol.


----------



## Peteybadboy

How did LeeRoy miss 4k?

Good to see Gunny in a new job.

I hope to finish the 2nd table today.

More shop stuff to do. Loading lumber into racks etc.

NWM - the refrigerator Pannel is to match the cabinet doors. I will post a pic. Cabinet makers are so busy they are not finishing any jobs or even calling the builder back anymore. So I'm thinking of finishing the job myself. I will see if I can get the finish to match.










The wood panel is too wide. You can't fully open the door. (they installed it anyway) , If I can take it off I can triim it to size and hopefully match the finish. There are toe kicks missing, end panels on the island etc. All stuff I can do. Tired of waiting.


----------



## controlfreak

I hope they didn't glue it on.

Check the bottom for some kind of clips to restrict upward movement. If they are there you can remove and slide the panel up off retaining clips. The manual for that model should have information on how too.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> My Goldens are the opposite….any human is their friend, but a snob to other dogs…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> our first beagle was that way.she loved people but other dogs had better keep their distance !
> 
> - pottz


I'm the same… I *love ducks*... but *people*, watch out!


> hey duckie do you walk your kangaroo everyday ? just curious !
> 
> - pottz


*Philistines*... You guys have no idea about us *Australians*... our kangaroos are smart, they can walk by themselves… though I know a duck that may need a prop up occasionally… though SWMBO might say *an often* occassionally.


> Binge watching Netflix 4th season of Formula 1 racing…..I love it! A little Jamisons and a comfy chair and my friends in the workshop…....AWESOME!
> 
> - moke


The *Aussie F1* is on this weekend… bloody rain suits ducks… but I'm still in the non-human race,









and psychoing up… not for a pissant shoey,









but a wholesome podium *BOOTEY*!


----------



## EricFai

Glad to see to you hit the 4K mark. Couldn't keep my eyes open last night. But I see it was busy.

Golden are great dogs. Huskies are beautiful. And yes, folks that leave their dogs out all the time need to be placed on a chain themselves. Have one in the neighborhood that does that, we hear the poor pup whimpering during the day an night.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all and have a good week end.

Pottz, never ask for a tuck in. Do not want one. Still able to get myself in bed, I know I am old but I really can.

Agree with Rich on the F1 and NASCAR. NASCAR has left me behind also, will watch if they do a road race or try to. Nascar is fun to watch if they do a road race in the rain. Shows the lack of skill for such. The cars are sort of antiquated. Solid rear axle, heavy, etc.

F1 in Australia this weekend. Always a good race. Our USA Haas team is dong a lot better than last few years. Better drivers and a better car.

Breakfast out, coffee

Later


----------



## moke

> 5000 huh? we ll have to see about that…..
> (I hear shark music)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Now that makes me laugh….


----------



## moke

> How did LeeRoy miss 4k?
> 
> Good to see Gunny in a new job.
> 
> I hope to finish the 2nd table today.
> 
> More shop stuff to do. Loading lumber into racks etc.
> 
> NWM - the refrigerator Pannel is to match the cabinet doors. I will post a pic. Cabinet makers are so busy they are not finishing any jobs or even calling the builder back anymore. So I m thinking of finishing the job myself. I will see if I can get the finish to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood panel is too wide. You can t fully open the door. (they installed it anyway) , If I can take it off I can triim it to size and hopefully match the finish. There are toe kicks missing, end panels on the island etc. All stuff I can do. Tired of waiting.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I know it doesn't fit well, but looking at it Petey, it is pure class!!!!


----------



## splintergroup

5000?

Heck, this is a computer based forum on the 21st century, Go binary!

Next milestone is 4096 (1000000000000)


----------



## moke

> My Goldens are the opposite….any human is their friend, but a snob to other dogs…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> our first beagle was that way.she loved people but other dogs had better keep their distance !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m the same… I *love ducks*... but *people*, watch out!
> 
> hey duckie do you walk your kangaroo everyday ? just curious !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Philistines*... You guys have no idea about us *Australians*... our kangaroos are smart, they can walk by themselves… though I know a duck that may need a prop up occasionally… though SWMBO might say *an often* occassionally.
> 
> Binge watching Netflix 4th season of Formula 1 racing…..I love it! A little Jamisons and a comfy chair and my friends in the workshop…....AWESOME!
> 
> - moke
> 
> The *Aussie F1* is on this weekend… bloody rain suits ducks… but I m still in the non-human race,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and psychoing up… not for a pissant shoey,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but a wholesome podium *BOOTEY*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


My money is on you Ducky to win the Aussie Grand Prix…..Did you set the self timer on the Klacker to take that photo? I like your set up, and you show the new man dress-shirt-house coat, then nothing….as the women say…we have yet to see it ON…..I see acetaminophen is watching in the background…you have that eye for detail! Those are some big speakers….is that for Deep Purple? Perhaps a little smoke on the Water? And what is a Mega Pack? Is that a mega pack of Merican' cheese?


----------



## moke

So the race for 5k is on….Anyone can have that post that can get there….LeeRoy…Rich…Pottzy…Eric..Devin….anybody could snatch it….Been thinking of a trophy…something appropriate. The broken Craftsman Screwdriver trophy. I wish I had more time to work on it….and what id the Duck wins…the postage would be 1200.00. I need to think this through a little more. We need a bonus! Thoughts?


----------



## RichT

> So the race for 5k is on….Anyone can have that post that can get there….LeeRoy…Rich…Pottzy…Eric..Devin….anybody could snatch it….
> 
> - moke


I took 3K and 4K, but after much soul searching, I've decided to retire from the milestone quest. It's time for a new generation to take over.


----------



## moke

> So the race for 5k is on….Anyone can have that post that can get there….LeeRoy…Rich…Pottzy…Eric..Devin….anybody could snatch it….
> 
> - moke
> 
> I took 3K and 4K, but after much soul searching, I ve decided to retire from the milestone quest. It s time for a new generation to take over.
> 
> - Rich


I did not see that magnanimous side of you Rich coming….you are not only a craftsman and a scholar but an true Humanitarian. I don't believe you, you should always be in the hunt….


----------



## pottz

that was fun last night,wasn't sure the 4k was gonna happen.gotta get some yard work done before it gets too hot.after two days of 100 it will be nice today at upper 70's.later kids.


----------



## northwoodsman

It looks like you guys got a second wind last night.

I had two huskies. My first was a runner when young but as she aged she would walk right along side me without a leash. My second wasn't much of a runner. Both were well trained and well behaved. They shed a lot but the best dogs a guy could ask for. My wife volunteers for a rescue operation - we currently have four permanent dogs and often a fifth temporary 4 legged family member.

Petey - it should be easy to find how those panels are removed and put back on. Removing them and putting them back on is another story. The specs should also list the exact dimensions that they should be. They may be the right size but the refrigerator may not be set in place properly or adjusted correctly. I would check all that before I did any cutting or planing.


----------



## EricFai

Only in the 50's here today, and windy.


----------



## controlfreak

I keep seeing 5K race and think you old farts are really getting in shape.


----------



## EricFai

The only running I do is when I am trying to finish up a job.


----------



## corelz125

Northwoods they say that a well trained husky is an oxymoron. I never knew how intelligent they were until we got one but they use it for their own agenda. In a month or 2 there will be and endless amount of shedding. 
Your avatar was the first husky?

We have the same weather here today 50 cloudy and windy.


----------



## moke

> It looks like you guys got a second wind last night.
> 
> I had two huskies. My first was a runner when young but as she aged she would walk right along side me without a leash. My second wasn t much of a runner. Both were well trained and well behaved. They shed a lot but the best dogs a guy could ask for. My wife volunteers for a rescue operation - we currently have four permanent dogs and often a fifth temporary 4 legged family member.
> 
> Petey - it should be easy to find how those panels are removed and put back on. Removing them and putting them back on is another story. The specs should also list the exact dimensions that they should be. They may be the right size but the refrigerator may not be set in place properly or adjusted correctly. I would check all that before I did any cutting or planing.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I'm very glad there are people like you guys that can take in dogs, then give them to someone deserving…I just couldn't do that….I'd have 50 dogs….


----------



## moke

> Only in the 50 s here today, and windy.
> 
> - Eric


50's in Iowa is thong weather…


----------



## moke

> I keep seeing 5K race and think you old farts are really getting in shape.
> 
> - controlfreak


Hey who's an OLD FART?


----------



## pottz

> I keep seeing 5K race and think you old farts are really getting in shape.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Hey who s an OLD FART?
> 
> - moke


he aint talkin to me !


----------



## bandit571

Hey! I resemble that remark!...

Dry fits, today..









half way….get the other 2 legs done later…


----------



## Peteybadboy

NWM

Yeah they made the panels to big. When fridge is centered you can't open the doors w/o hitting the surrounding wood.

No shop time for me.

Ending up doing many trips to empty a storage unit. 300 per month was good motivation. Wife still unboxing.

Cocktails w Fuzy Zoller at 4pm. He is friends w our pro. Fuzzy is selling Fuzzy Vodka.


----------



## 987Ron

> The *Aussie F1* is on this weekend… bloody rain suits ducks… but I m still in the non-human race,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and psychoing up… not for a pissant shoey,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but a wholesome podium *BOOTEY*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


For those of you who do not follow F1 racing, there is an Australian Driver, Daniel Ricardo who when on the winning podium in the past, removed his shoe, poured Champagne from the bottes given to the top 3 drivers and drank from the shoe. Ala the Duck's boot and vino box. Ricardo often offered his Champagne filled boot (boot is F! for shoe) to other drivers, very few accepted. Ricardo made a move from his previous winning team to a lesser team and has not been the winner he was. Maybe the money was better. Might improve the boxed vino of the ducks to drink from the boot.


----------



## Peteybadboy

NWM

Yeah they made the panels to big. When fridge is centered you can't open the doors w/o hitting the surrounding wood.

No shop time for me.

Ending up doing many trips to empty a storage unit. 300 per month was good motivation. Wife still unboxing.

Cocktails w Fuzy Zoller at 4pm. He is friends w our pro. Fuzzy is selling Fuzzy Vodka.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Northwoods they say that a well trained husky is an oxymoron. I never knew how intelligent they were until we got one but they use it for their own agenda. In a month or 2 there will be and endless amount of shedding.
> Your avatar was the first husky?
> 
> We have the same weather here today 50 cloudy and windy.
> 
> - corelz125


Yes, she was #1. Her name was Keesha. I got her in 1992 when she was 8 weeks old.


----------



## northwoodsman

> NWM
> 
> Yeah they made the panels to big. When fridge is centered you can t open the doors w/o hitting the surrounding wood.
> 
> No shop time for me.
> 
> Ending up doing many trips to empty a storage unit. 300 per month was good motivation. Wife still unboxing.
> 
> Cocktails w Fuzy Zoller at 4pm. He is friends w our pro. Fuzzy is selling Fuzzy Vodka.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Good help is hard to find. Can you call them back out and have them correct the mistake? Enjoy your cocktails with Fuzzy.


----------



## moke

> The *Aussie F1* is on this weekend… bloody rain suits ducks… but I m still in the non-human race,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and psychoing up… not for a pissant shoey,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but a wholesome podium *BOOTEY*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> For those of you who do not follow F1 racing, there is an Australian Driver, Daniel Ricardo who when on the winning podium in the past, removed his shoe, poured Champagne from the bottes given to the top 3 drivers and drank from the shoe. Ala the Duck s boot and vino box. Ricardo often offered his Champagne filled boot (boot is F! for shoe) to other drivers, very few accepted. Ricardo made a move from his previous winning team to a lesser team and has not been the winner he was. Maybe the money was better. Might improve the boxed vino of the ducks to drink from the boot.
> 
> - 987Ron


I forgot about that….Daniel is a likeable sort, seems fun, but not very consistent…I don't thjink there has been much drinking out of his shoe….he should have stayed with Red Bull.


----------



## moke

> NWM
> 
> Yeah they made the panels to big. When fridge is centered you can t open the doors w/o hitting the surrounding wood.
> 
> No shop time for me.
> 
> Ending up doing many trips to empty a storage unit. 300 per month was good motivation. Wife still unboxing.
> 
> Cocktails w Fuzy Zoller at 4pm. He is friends w our pro. Fuzzy is selling Fuzzy Vodka.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


When I was photographing the Amana VIP Golf Tourney, I was still somewhat of a Rookie. Those guys that were doing it were all older and had been photographing that tourney for a long time. So I pulled the Rookie duty…in other words, I got all the difficult Stars to photograph. The Senior guys took all the fun and easy ones….
I consistantly got Geprge Lyndsey, He played "Goober" on the Andy Griffith Show, He was the guy that ran the gas station after Gomer went to the Marines and got his own show. Mr Lyndsey was a difficult and a man prone to anger outbursts which as you know, Golf is not a game that a man with Anger Management issues should play. All the stars had an "Assistant" assigned to help them…Lyndsey had three….anyway, He and Fuzzy Zoeller were friends…..Zoeller is a pleasant and funny guy, how they were friends I am not sure, but they always requested to play in the same group. Fuzzy Zoeller was the highlight of a day that was well paid, but difficult for me. THe goal for us set forth by the company was to get photos of the stars or pro, interacting with the dealers. There was a Pro, a Star and three dealers in each group. Thank God for Fuzzy because he would talk and joke with these dealers, and George Lyndsey who was supposed to be a Comedian really liked Zoeller and wanted to be funny for the media, but he really couldn't keep up with Zoeller. I only got good shots on the tees when Lyndsey was on his best behavior. He was terrible at fairway shots with woods….he would hit the club on the ground repeatedly sometimes until it broke when he scalded a ball. On those days Fuzzy was my hero….


----------



## controlfreak

started clamping up the two window sashes to check for squareness. Bottom sash was dead on. Top sash was just not adding up between checking corner to corner and framing square. It was one of those "I feel like I am chasing my tail" tasks. I decided to get a beer and a shower followed by watching the golf and a scotch, I am probably out of square now too. I will regroup tomorrow and unclamp, flip and re-clamp. At least I will have some new reference points.


----------



## pottz

> NWM
> 
> Yeah they made the panels to big. When fridge is centered you can t open the doors w/o hitting the surrounding wood.
> 
> No shop time for me.
> 
> Ending up doing many trips to empty a storage unit. 300 per month was good motivation. Wife still unboxing.
> 
> Cocktails w Fuzy Zoller at 4pm. He is friends w our pro. Fuzzy is selling Fuzzy Vodka.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> When I was photographing the Amana VIP Golf Tourney, I was still somewhat of a Rookie. Those guys that were doing it were all older and had been photographing that tourney for a long time. So I pulled the Rookie duty…in other words, I got all the difficult Stars to photograph. The Senior guys took all the fun and easy ones….
> I consistantly got Geprge Lyndsey, He played "Goober" on the Andy Griffith Show, He was the guy that ran the gas station after Gomer went to the Marines and got his own show. Mr Lyndsey was a difficult and a man prone to anger outbursts which as you know, Golf is not a game that a man with Anger Management issues should play. All the stars had an "Assistant" assigned to help them…Lyndsey had three….anyway, He and Fuzzy Zoeller were friends…..Zoeller is a pleasant and funny guy, how they were friends I am not sure, but they always requested to play in the same group. Fuzzy Zoeller was the highlight of a day that was well paid, but difficult for me. THe goal for us set forth by the company was to get photos of the stars or pro, interacting with the dealers. There was a Pro, a Star and three dealers in each group. Thank God for Fuzzy because he would talk and joke with these dealers, and George Lyndsey who was supposed to be a Comedian really liked Zoeller and wanted to be funny for the media, but he really couldn t keep up with Zoeller. I only got good shots on the tees when Lyndsey was on his best behavior. He was terrible at fairway shots with woods….he would hit the club on the ground repeatedly sometimes until it broke when he scalded a ball. On those days Fuzzy was my hero….
> 
> - moke


thats a cool story my friend.loved those old shows,but you never get to know the people behind the characters.


----------



## pottz

got friends coming for dinner tonight,kinda last minute but we'll take it. we were great friends until his wife got pissed by something i said,can you guys believe that-lol. anyway it's been over 10 years since she would talk to us.so i dont know what happened but she has agreed to come back.gonna be interesting.so i may not be back tonight.pray for me !!!!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz play nice, use that charm. All will be great. Maybe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

interesting episode Mike.

CF I'm normally out of square without any scotch ;(

Good luck Pottz. My bride's aunts and uncles were permanently PO'd about something said in one of the families but they blamed everybody else ;(


----------



## pottz

> Pottz play nice, use that charm. All will be great. Maybe.
> 
> - 987Ron


your right bud,that pottz charm,what was i thinking….....oh hell the door bell just rang by kids.


----------



## splintergroup

> thats a cool story my friend.loved those old shows,but you never get to know the people behind the characters.
> 
> - pottz


Story was on the last shooting of "Green Acres" they ate Arnold (the pig)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> 5000 huh? we ll have to see about that…..
> (I hear *shark music*)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Now that makes me laugh….
> 
> - moke


IT makes me cringe...


> 5000?
> 
> Heck, this is a computer based forum on the 21st century, Go binary!
> 
> Next milestone is 4096 (1000000000000)
> 
> - splintergroup


A *1000 HEX* to you.


> My money is on you Ducky to win the Aussie Grand Prix…..Did you set the self timer on the Klacker to take that photo? I like your set up, and you show the new man dress-shirt-house coat, then nothing….as the women say…we have yet to see it ON…..I see acetaminophen is watching in the background…you have that eye for detail! Those are some big speakers….is that for Deep Purple? Perhaps a little smoke on the Water? And what is a Mega Pack? Is that a mega pack of Merican cheese?
> 
> - moke


Money should have been well spent (I get a commission), however, bugger all return this time… got picked up for DUI just before the 2nd lap.

No self timer on the *Clack*... had to wait for a long straight, jump out of the drivers seat, run to push the button and return before the next corned… that's when those bloody cops saw me… a slight stagger returning to the seat.

Good pickup on *Anati'*,








as *DT* initially revealed to *yazall*, it's always watching!


> So the race for 5k is on….


Hell, with the *time zones*... I'm *ahead* of *yazall* here in *Australia*...








just waiting for all the *Yankee losers* to catch up to me.


> I m very glad there are people like you guys that can take in dogs, then give them to someone deserving…I just couldn t do that….I d have 50 dogs….
> - moke


Make up the beds… the next time SWMBO gets pissed with me and I'm banished to the *dog house*, I'll come a calling.
Just remember, after *Errol Flynns* revelation in his book "My Wicked, Wicked Ways"… I don't eat *pork*!


> Only in the 50 s here today, and windy.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> 50's in Iowa is *thong weather*…
> 
> - moke


I'd discard the *bluey* and become a *greenie*,










> I keep seeing 5K race and think you old farts are really getting in shape.
> - controlfreak
> 
> Hey who s an *OLD FART*?
> - moke
> 
> he aint talkin to me !
> - pottz


Mine are young and fresh!.. and *pottzy* believes his don't stink.


> Dry fits, today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah, I hear timber expands out in the rain.


> Yeah they made the panels to big. When fridge is centered you can t open the doors w/o hitting the surrounding wood.
> - Peteybadboy


Thats why I drink *casked red vino*... no need for refrigeration.


> Story was on the last shooting of "Green Acres" *they ate* Arnold (the pig)
> - splintergroup


Hell, I bloody well hope *Cricket* doesn't scrap me!

*PS….* Sorry my 1 answer to all doesn't bolster stats… you may need to wait a few extra hours to reach 5K.


----------



## northwoodsman

Pottz - check for weapons at the door! Then for God's sake be nice!!!!! Don't bring up sex, religion, politics, biscuits vs dominos, hand-cut dovetails vs. router and template, Festool vs. Bosch, etc. Better yet, just listen and smile, nod your head every once in a while.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... And what is a Mega Pack?.....
> - moke


That's a *VR* pack I bought for my *PS3 Playstation* a few years ago… It's much like all my *Bos¢h* tools… still in the box.


----------



## moke

Duckman--More than lilkely we are both not suited to thongs….specualtion….but probalbly true.

Are you a Daniel Ricardo Fan….is he popular in Aussie.

I have always wondered where you were situated. in the AUS…is that Great White area? What town are you close to so I can look it up…


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Pottz, my advice is limit your adult beverage consumption. It always seems to make be think I'm smarter and more articulate than I actually am. Thinking about it I need another beer. I need to have the wife take me to the store.


----------



## moke

Just got back from the Amana Colonies. That is a group of town that at one time was a colony type affair of seven little towns and 30,000 acres ….they are Germans….and yes this was a German Restaurant….I can take it in small bits….It is family style, but in the last 20 years, they have Americanized, somewhat anyway. They still bring you Pickled beats and Sauerkraut though…....they used to have the best fried potatoes, but now it is mashed….I asked the owner where the fried potatoes where he said people like mashed better…..I just smiled, I have known him and his Dad for ever, he said, you like them better, and I said, that was one of your attractions, but Mashed is easier isn't it, he smiled and said well yes.

Splinter is that true about the pig? I thought the Hollywood crowd were vegetarians….

There were many stars over the years that I photographed there at the Amana VIP (Same general place, one of the colonies they make Amana appliances) or my friends did…Some were awesome, some not. We had to meet three days after the event and turn in our developed film and contact sheets. We would all meet at the same time and have dinner, beers and gossip. Like I said I got Rookie duty….so I almost never got anybody nice….except one time, I photographed Ernie Banks, who was one of the most genuine and nice men I ever met. The pro Golfers were almost always nice and kind.


----------



## EricFai

Bandit, I don't remember if it was here or over in the woodshed. But you mentioned flat surfaces always accumulate stuff. I know the feeling, thus has been taking up my bench space for a month now. The pile on the left side.


----------



## northwoodsman

> That s a *VR* pack I bought for my *PS3 Playstation* a few years ago… It s much like all my *Bos¢h* tools… still in the box.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Bosch tools are like fine silver and crystal? They only come out for the very special projects? All the other projects get the Festool treatment?


----------



## bandit571

Flat surfaces…









Flat surfaces…









Happens when the shop gets busy..


----------



## corelz125

A lot of metal working clamps in there Bandit.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I have always wondered where you were situated. in the AUS…is that Great White area? What town are you close to so I can look it up…
> - moke


I can be located sitting at my computer here... then just zoom out.

My *w3w* address is *"voluptuous.cadets.ultimatum"*...


----------



## EricFai

Yep, busy shops, a good sign of fun.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Bosch tools are like fine silver and crystal? They only come out for the very special projects? All the other projects get the Festool treatment?
> - northwoodsman


Yeah… if you wanna stuff up… get out the *Bos¢h* on those rare occasions (like a loving gift for that MIL)... 









for the regular treasures use the everyday reliable *Fe$tool*.


----------



## moke

That was cool duckie…...I now realize where you are. I will do some research… Thank you….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> That was cool duckie…...I now realize where you are. I will do some research… Thank you….
> 
> - moke


Anyone else prepared to share their *w3w*? Or are you ******************** scared off the IRS/cops/debt-collectors/mafia/MIL?


----------



## moke

> That was cool duckie…...I now realize where you are. I will do some research… Thank you….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Anyone else prepared to share their *w3w*? Or are you ******************** scared off the IRS/cops/debt-collectors/mafia/MIL?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


We have no idea how to do that!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... But you mentioned flat surfaces always accumulate stuff. I know the feeling,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


What you need is the *UJK Parf System* on that bench *'ric*... you'll lose half the clutter down the holes.


> A lot of metal working clamps in there Bandit.
> - corelz125


Quick action I can handle, but be buggered if I want to spend half a lifetime cranking those *"C"* clamps.


----------



## EricFai

The bench base is solid, I need to build up a better top, with vises and dog holes. Waiting for some of the lumber prices to come down a bit.

Some of that wood on the bench is for a bench top bench with a Moxon Vise.


----------



## corelz125

Bench build is on the to do list for me to. Picked up a Columbian quick release clamp for $12 last weekend. One less thing to buy for the bench build.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> That was cool duckie…...I now realize where you are. I will do some research… Thank you….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Anyone else prepared to share their *w3w*? Or are you ******************** scared off the IRS/cops/debt-collectors/mafia/MIL?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> We have no idea how to do that!
> 
> - moke


Just → go to ←… *"///guard.cling.radio"* is just an introductory sample… 
or Google *"what 3 words"*







if you're a pussy about unknown URLs.

Start typing your address at the magnifying pane,








it will auto fill or you may need to fine tune state (keep typing),








it will then display your block and it's up to you to select which 3m² you want…
I chose my "physical" front door (as can be seen on the silhouette of the house),








(could have picked the letter box [green circle] which would be *punctuated.bluffing.speeder*)...

Even if you choose not to reveal your address, it is a great vehicle to pinpoint any exact spot on *my Earth* to within 3m² without GPS… though the recipient may need the app/computer and GPS to find that exact spot.

For example addictions.commissions.opportune is a great noodle shop in downtown *Churchill*. What makes it the greatest is he's the only one.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Bench build is on the to do list for me to. Picked up a Columbian quick release clamp for $12 last weekend. One less thing to buy for the bench build.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah, but how much was the air fare to *Columbia*???


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - check for weapons at the door! Then for God s sake be nice!!!!! Don t bring up sex, religion, politics, biscuits vs dominos, hand-cut dovetails vs. router and template, Festool vs. Bosch, etc. Better yet, just listen and smile, nod your head every once in a while.
> 
> - northwoodsman


well you dont know me too well do you ?


----------



## pottz

> Hey Pottz, my advice is limit your adult beverage consumption. It always seems to make be think I m smarter and more articulate than I actually am. Thinking about it I need another beer. I need to have the wife take me to the store.
> 
> - BurlyBob


thair ya go bob you just answered your own question-cheers man.


----------



## pottz

> Just got back from the Amana Colonies. That is a group of town that at one time was a colony type affair of seven little towns and 30,000 acres ….they are Germans….and yes this was a German Restaurant….I can take it in small bits….It is family style, but in the last 20 years, they have Americanized, somewhat anyway. They still bring you Pickled beats and Sauerkraut though…....they used to have the best fried potatoes, but now it is mashed….I asked the owner where the fried potatoes where he said people like mashed better…..I just smiled, I have known him and his Dad for ever, he said, you like them better, and I said, that was one of your attractions, but Mashed is easier isn t it, he smiled and said well yes.
> 
> Splinter is that true about the pig? I thought the Hollywood crowd were vegetarians….
> 
> There were many stars over the years that I photographed there at the Amana VIP (Same general place, one of the colonies they make Amana appliances) or my friends did…Some were awesome, some not. We had to meet three days after the event and turn in our developed film and contact sheets. We would all meet at the same time and have dinner, beers and gossip. Like I said I got Rookie duty….so I almost never got anybody nice….except one time, I photographed Ernie Banks, who was one of the most genuine and nice men I ever met. The pro Golfers were almost always nice and kind.
> 
> - moke


oh man mike,pickled beets and saurkraut and im out….................


----------



## pottz

> That s a *VR* pack I bought for my *PS3 Playstation* a few years ago… It s much like all my *Bos¢h* tools… still in the box.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Bosch tools are like fine silver and crystal? They only come out for the very special projects? All the other projects get the Festool treatment?
> 
> - northwoodsman


ha ha, stop thinking brands and start using the best tool for the money and the job.sorry ducks but festool is not always the best tool for the job or the money my duckling !!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> ... But you mentioned flat surfaces always accumulate stuff. I know the feeling,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric
> 
> What you need is the *UJK Parf System* on that bench * ric*... you ll lose half the clutter down the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of metal working clamps in there Bandit.
> - corelz125
> 
> Quick action I can handle, but be buggered if I want to spend half a lifetime cranking those *"C"* clamps.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i hate to tell you ducks but real craftsman have been making fine furniture and woodworking long before your "parf " system or whatever it is a long time ago.


----------



## pottz

oh by the way our reunion went very well tonight,and we look forward to many more good times to come !


----------



## corelz125

> Bench build is on the to do list for me to. Picked up a Columbian quick release clamp for $12 last weekend. One less thing to buy for the bench build.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Yeah, but how much was the air fare to *Columbia*???
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


It was less than 10 km from the house


----------



## pottz

man a slow saturday night,where the hell is last nights fire boys ? friends are gone and it's party time…........or maybe not ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i hate to tell you ducks but real craftsman have been making fine furniture and woodworking long before your "parf " system or whatever it is a long time ago.
> 
> - pottz


And I hate to tell you *pottzy*... those *real craftmen* are now fertiliser for new tree growth… sorry *bandit*, a few remain on weak legs.

*mokey* seeing as how we *Aussies* are 10 hours ahead,

















You'll need to wait another 10 hours to find out who won the *Aussie GP* in *Melbourne* (a burg near downtown *Churchill*)... and being a mongrel, sorry a *mandrake/human*, I'm not telling!


----------



## pottz

> i hate to tell you ducks but real craftsman have been making fine furniture and woodworking long before your "parf " system or whatever it is a long time ago.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> And I hate to tell you *pottzy*... those *real craftmen* are now fertiliser for new tree growth… sorry *bandit*, a few remain on weak legs.
> 
> *mokey* seeing as how we *Aussies* are 10 hours ahead,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ll need to wait another 10 hours to find out who won the *Aussie GP*... and being a mongrel, sorry a *mandrake/human*, I m not telling!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh ducks since it's just you me and the janitor left ill tell ya one thing, a true craftsman doesn't need no parf system,or a domino,or a bisquit joiner,those are just easy ways todays woodworkers make things.problem is noone wants to learn and do real woodworking techniques. hey ill admit i cheat where i can.my time is limited.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> oh ducks since it s just you me and the janitor left ill tell ya one thing, a true craftsman doesn t need no parf system,or a domino,or a bisquit joiner,those are just easy ways todays woodworkers make things.problem is noone wants to learn and do real woodworking techniques. hey ill admit i cheat where i can.my time is limited.
> - pottz


NO doubt *pottzy*, but it's the *Fe$tools*, *'peckers*, *Leighs* and *Parfs* that helps give me an unseeded entry into the race. It's not hand planes, drill braces, crafted malets or treadle lathes.

I deliver my produce by *FedEx* and not horse and cart.

I also like to work under LED's and not candle light.1

When was the last time you had a power outage and though *workshop*... other than "bugger, *no shop*".


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ....problem is noone wants to learn and do real woodworking techniques. hey ill admit i cheat where i can.my time is limited.
> - pottz


Again, no disrespect meant, but will your son move the skill you learned in that *Maloof* rocker of your's, or just the *Domino*, to his workshop?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke good story on Fuzzy.

I have heard in pro-am's everyone wants to play w Fuzzy. Rare breed that can focus and have fun at the same time. Wife says my game face looks like I want to puke.

Control freak - I call it the step away method. I then usually wake up with a solution.

Pottz glad the dinner went well. I was wondering if they were going to try and sell you something.

Cool here this morning 55. Golf later then watching the Masters.


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, I have the parts fir my Moxon sitting there on the bench. Need to finish other projects first. So that is next on my list.


----------



## 987Ron

On my 2nd cup of coffee. Cold am here 44. But Grandfather Sun is doing his duty and shinning bright. Low 70s later.

Festool vs Bosch vs HF. F150 vs Ram. Oh so many mine is betters.

F1 race is later on the tube. and the Masters… Limited shop time. Tiger is 20 strokes behind but he has as much coverage as the leaders.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Gene01

> On my 2nd cup of coffee. Cold am here 44. But Grandfather Sun is doing his duty and shinning bright. Low 70s later.
> 
> Festool vs Bosch vs HF. F150 vs Ram. Oh so many mine is betters.
> 
> F1 race is later on the tube. and the Masters… Limited shop time. Tiger is 20 strokes behind but he has as much coverage as the leaders.
> 
> Have a great Sunday.
> 
> - 987Ron


Don't forget Shopsmith vs….??. The finest tool made in Dayton OH. Maybe.


----------



## EricFai

I have a Shopsmith dates back to 1973. Used mainly for the lathe an drill press.


----------



## Gene01

> I have a Shopsmith dates back to 1973. Used mainly for the lathe an drill press.
> 
> - Eric


There's two in my shop. Both MKVs. One is outfitted with the Jointech system including the router table package, which makes it impossible to raise. I don't turn but, the other one does make a fine drill press and horizontal borer. The adjustable table makes angled boring a snap. Used that feature in making a lumber rack with rigid EMT in the edges of studs.


----------



## northwoodsman

Moke - I hope that you didn't sneak out and go clubin' last night. Wow, I never thought I would she that kind of crap happen in Cedar Rapids, IA.

Pottz - glad you had a good time and put the past behind you.

Petey - good point, I can just see Pottz's friends pulling out a folder full of brochures or samples.

Eric - My high school sweethearts dad had a Shopsmith. I almost married her just so I could use it. I thought it was the coolest thing ever made at the time.

Gene - I lived in Dayton, OH briefly. I would have liked to have visited the Shopsmith plant or showroom if they had one back in the early 90's.


----------



## EricFai

NothWoodsMan, I have used mine for horizontal boring, yes it works great. I also have a shaper attachment an a router attachment for it to.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene - I lived in Dayton, OH briefly. I would have liked to have visited the Shopsmith plant or showroom if they had one back in the early 90 s.
> 
> - northwoodsman


The plant is still there. Don't know about a show room. I bought my first one in '75 so, I'm sure it was there in the 90s.


----------



## pottz

> Moke - I hope that you didn t sneak out and go clubin last night. Wow, I never thought I would she that kind of crap happen in Cedar Rapids, IA.
> 
> Pottz - glad you had a good time and put the past behind you.
> 
> Petey - good point, I can just see Pottz s friends pulling out a folder full of brochures or samples.
> 
> Eric - My high school sweethearts dad had a Shopsmith. I almost married her just so I could use it. I thought it was the coolest thing ever made at the time.
> 
> Gene - I lived in Dayton, OH briefly. I would have liked to have visited the Shopsmith plant or showroom if they had one back in the early 90 s.
> 
> - northwoodsman


yeah it was his wife that held a grudge for the last 10 years he would sneak over to our house when she was gone,wve always been friends so i was shocked when she finally agreed to come for dinner. no sales pitch just a good time catching up.life is just too short to hang onto misunderstandings,wasted time.


----------



## moke

> Moke - I hope that you didn t sneak out and go clubin last night. Wow, I never thought I would she that kind of crap happen in Cedar Rapids, IA.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Thanks for thinking if us NWMan….but that is not an area that I would frequent. The problem CR has is that some of the less desirable folks from Chicago, have moved to CR. It happened in 2009-2010. IL is a three strike state and these folks have two strikes. They do not want to change their lifestyle so they changed location. CR is the first large city in Iowa from Chicago. When I was on the streets I belonged to an organization that kept us informed about gang and Cult activity in the Midwest. The nature of gang folks is that they are somewhat transitory. Being as we are the only city of size on the East side of the state, we had many task forces for Drugs centered out of here. The leadership of these gangs were not known as a long term job. Sometimes they were subject to the gangs code of justice, but most times they were arrested and put in a super-max just into IL. Because of that, our gang memberships were small. In our county of 250K we only had 60 to 70 bonafide members. In 2009 that amount tripled, which is still not a high number, but we have many "wana-be" people that are looking to make a name for themselves for membership. those folks number in the hundreds. Usually they are in their teens, and still have that "I am bomb-proof" attitude, which triples the level of dangerous they are. One of the issues is The Chief of CRPD is from the Washington DC area. He denies we have a gang problem, which by the strict meaning of the word we don't because they are not full fledged members. And of course there is the whole, Law Enforcement is bad crowd, too. 
The wana-be's are all about respect, if they are disrespected it often turns to guns….if it is one gang against another, there is usually two shootings, one taking place the next day as retribution. Trust me when I tell you there will be another incident in a day or two. Around here, Bonafide gangs make their monies by selling drugs. The "OG", Original or Old guys in the group, know that if a gang member is involved it will cost them in Drug arrests and loss of product. The gangs use these wanabe's so they can deny any affiliation. 
For the most part, they recruit the young, even into the Jr Highs. The CR School Board is looking to cut Officers in schools and particularly in the Jr Highs and already have, and they targeted the low income schools, citing that the officers are Racist and only arrest the minorities. They pulled some kind of under the table deal to get rid of them, in some some of closed meeting. The rub is, these folks screaming racism, are literally allowing their fellow minorities to be the victims. I photographed the sports in two of those schools in CR, and I have to say there are some awesome kids there.
In my recollection there has never been a level of violence in this area as last night was. The night before there was an incident where a School Officers house was shot up from the street. She is a very nice young lady, from a family of cops, that was still living at home. She was the Officer in a very low income, "second chance" high school.
I have not talked with her, but she told my friend she was perplexed because she thought she got along with everyone in the school. That incident was also a first for the area. 
The CRPD detectives had a lot on their plates prior to this. When that happens, other smaller incidents don't get solved, as they have to prioritize. This was once a low crime city that is having some huge issues right now and apparently are getting bigger. I can tell you that even though I was a small town cop primarily, it spills out into those areas too…..I am glad I am retired.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, picking dried glue off'n me fingers…









and…









Sub-assemblies…..waiting on the glue to dry….


----------



## corelz125

The gang stuff has at least tripled all over the place. Here they seem to shoot innocent by standers more than each other. NYC has some the strictest gun laws in the country and has put millions of dollars into youth programs. None of it is working.


----------



## moke

I just talked with a commander from last night, the place was packed, two are dead and one is believed brain dead, another teetering and 9 others injured. It was mass hysteria, no one would listen, no one would co operate, it took 35 officers from County and City to contain it. Then that left the city of CR basically unprotected. They only had 45 Officers on duty. So all the small town guys from surrounding communities had to cover the calls from CR and their own towns. The people there would give very little information….not sure how the investigation is going.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

self deleted probably not appropriate on LJ


----------



## Peteybadboy




----------



## Peteybadboy

Sorry for the sideways. Agusta National members glass given to me. The member Mel Laird.


----------



## moke

> Gun laws are working here apparently. Stabbing is becoming more popular. I predicted when the restrictions impacted criminals they would import full autos. A recent robber shooting at police was using a full-auto Uzi. Fortunately, that incident ended well.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I saw that on the news….I can't believe no one sided with the poor misguided fellow with the gun…..

Stabbings is what happens when guns are taken away. The anti gun crowd can't understand that it's not the inanimate object doing the killing it's the idiot behind it. In England the most used object to kill another human is a knife, the second is a screwdriver, and the third is a hammer. I guess we all have a lot of deadly weapons in our shops….


----------



## northwoodsman

I didn't realize Cedar Rapids was as large as it is. I thought is was much smaller, around 50,000 - 60,000. Which amendment is it again that protects our rights to bear track saws and routers?


----------



## moke

> I didn t realize Cedar Rapids was as large as it is. I thought is was much smaller, around 50,000 - 60,000. Which amendment is it again that protects our rights to bear track saws and routers?
> 
> - northwoodsman


The whole county is 245K I think, but over 100K are in other communities in the county…..Marion, where I had my business is about 60K alone.

Oh and I believe that is the Home Depot amendment….


----------



## pottz

> - Peteybadboy


oh no i can hear the duck now !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Peteybadboy
> 
> oh no i can hear the duck now !!!!
> 
> - pottz


After he is done boiling over lookout )


----------



## northwoodsman

Nice to see a local kid win the Masters. I don't need that kind of money, I just want my grass to look like that and I would be happy. Just the grass in my current yard.


----------



## 987Ron

My grass, flower beds, bushes, trees, etc will never look like that or even close. I do have more weeds than they do.


----------



## pottz

well fun day for me tomorrow,jury duty !!!! hopefully it's only gonna be one day.at least i got it moved from down town los angeles to the city next door.15 minutes no freeways.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Convict them all pottz! Too many on the street doing too much damage ;((


----------



## pottz

> Convict them all pottz! Too many on the street doing too much damage ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hey if it was up to me not many would be going home for a long time ! if i get picked to be on a trial not sure if i can be be inpartial.ive got some cop friends and my heart and vote is with them.in my opinion most that go to trial are those that have a long rap sheet of crimes.maybe not 100% quilty of the one their on trial for but probably deserve too spend some time off the streets.


----------



## pottz

hey you guys probably know me me well enough,would you want me determining your fate ? ;-))


----------



## moke

> hey you guys probably know me me well enough,would you want me determining your fate ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz


I don't think you hang anyone for speeding pottzy….just saying


----------



## pottz

> hey you guys probably know me me well enough,would you want me determining your fate ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t think you hang anyone for speeding pottzy….just saying
> 
> - moke


i thought you new me ?


----------



## moke

> hey you guys probably know me me well enough,would you want me determining your fate ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t think you hang anyone for speeding pottzy….just saying
> 
> - moke
> 
> i thought you new me ?
> 
> - pottz


I do…...wasn't John Hardin the hanging judge?


----------



## pottz

> hey you guys probably know me me well enough,would you want me determining your fate ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t think you hang anyone for speeding pottzy….just saying
> 
> - moke
> 
> i thought you new me ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I do…...wasn t John Hardin the hanging judge?
> 
> - moke


not sure ?


----------



## pottz

ok im out kids,gotta get some rest,takes energy to hang people ! oh damn,we dont do that anymore do we.well no fun tomorrow…............. ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, John Hardin (John Wesley Hardin) was a notorious outlaw. I believe he was killed in El Paso, Tx. Judge Issac Parker in Ft Smith, Ark. was know as the hanging judge.


----------



## moke

I was hanging with family today….who won the Aussie F1?


----------



## moke

> Moke, John Hardin (John Wesley Hardin) was a notorious outlaw. I believe he was killed in El Paso, Tx. Judge Issac Parker in Ft Smith, Ark. was know as the hanging judge.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I thought Hardin turned into a Judge…..thanks for setting me straight…


----------



## corelz125

They should bring hanging back.


----------



## BurlyBob

As I recall he became a lawyer and was killed in a saloon in El Paso, Tx. He's most remembered for killing a man for snoring.


----------



## moke

> As I recall he became a lawyer and was killed in a saloon in El Paso, Tx. He s most remembered for killing a man for snoring.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Didn't pay to nap!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Mike I'm sure you seen some in Vegas that this one has some similarity to it.

Two blonde gals went together to play the slot machines at the casino.
Each agreed that when her allotted money was gone, she would go to the front of the casino and sit on the bench to wait for the other.
Trixie quickly lost all her money and went to sit on the bench. She waited and waited.
After what seemed an eternity, she finally saw Patty coming toward her, carrying this huge sack of coins.
"Hey, Trixie," said Patty, "how'd you do?""Not very good," came the reply. "I've been waiting here for hours."
Patty said: "You should have been with me did I ever find a good machine! It's way in the back. Come! I'll show it to you . . . you can't lose! Ever time you put a dollar in,
you win four quarters!"


----------



## moke

> Mike I m sure you seen some in Vegas that this one has some similarity to it.
> 
> Two blonde gals went together to play the slot machines at the casino.
> Each agreed that when her allotted money was gone, she would go to the front of the casino and sit on the bench to wait for the other.
> Trixie quickly lost all her money and went to sit on the bench. She waited and waited.
> After what seemed an eternity, she finally saw Patty coming toward her, carrying this huge sack of coins.
> "Hey, Trixie," said Patty, "how'd you do?""Not very good," came the reply. "I've been waiting here for hours."
> Patty said: "You should have been with me did I ever find a good machine! It's way in the back. Come! I'll show it to you . . . you can't lose! Ever time you put a dollar in,
> you win four quarters!"
> 
> - corelz125


THere are days the only machine you could win at! But Vegas will find a way to give .80 for a 1.00


----------



## moke

Heading for the barn boys…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mike I m sure you seen some in Vegas that this one has some similarity to it.
> 
> Two blonde gals went together to play the slot machines at the casino.
> Each agreed that when her allotted money was gone, she would go to the front of the casino and sit on the bench to wait for the other.
> Trixie quickly lost all her money and went to sit on the bench. She waited and waited.
> After what seemed an eternity, she finally saw Patty coming toward her, carrying this huge sack of coins.
> "Hey, Trixie," said Patty, "how'd you do?""Not very good," came the reply. "I've been waiting here for hours."
> Patty said: "You should have been with me did I ever find a good machine! It's way in the back. Come! I'll show it to you . . . you can't lose! Ever time you put a dollar in,
> you win four quarters!"
> 
> - corelz125


Blonde ? )))))))))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Nice day yesterday. I played ok.

Was a nice Masters.

There is a huge brush pile on fire here. Most of it came from Irma (how many years ago?), so now it smells like smoke.

I don't think they can put this fire out. The pile of trees is huge! We need rain bad!

Well driller is coming to inspect the property to see how he can get a 55K LB. truck in our yard so they can drill. Our yard is nothing but sand. We are going to need a lot of matts!

I am golfing today. Wife will speak to the driller. Whish us luck.

No well no landscape.


----------



## 987Ron

> Moke, John Hardin (John Wesley Hardin) was a notorious outlaw. I believe he was killed in El Paso, Tx. Judge Issac Parker in Ft Smith, Ark. was know as the hanging judge.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Great Grandfather was a US Marshall in Okla. Territory, he often quoted Parker "Permit no innocent man to be punished but let no guilty man escape." so my father said. He passed before I was born. Grandfather later became sheriff of Harrison Ark. where he retired.

Up early this am. trip to Savannah. Time for coffee and breakfast.


----------



## Gene01

After planting 47 five gallon sized oleanders on Saturday, I have all those plastic nursery containers to haul to the land fill. Not to waste the trip and the minimum dump charge of $11, I'll toss in a few busted plastic tubs we used in our move here. They've been cluttering up the back side of the shop for 18 months. Then, I'll scoot over to the UPS store for some Amazon returns of unused irrigation parts. 
20 miles to the dump, 15 more to UPS. A stop for gas, coffee and a cherry fritter, will shoot the morning. 
Living in the boonies has numerous quality of life benefits but, convenience ain't one! 
Then, after lunch, a nap. May not get in any shop time, today.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> hey you guys probably know me me well enough,would you want me determining your fate ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz


WOULD rather have you then some in here :<)))))))))


----------



## corelz125

Just need some weight distribution Petey. They should have what they need to get the truck in the yard. 
Gene that's $11 to dump anything and everything?


----------



## pottz

did the court orientation on line yesterday so i get to go in at 10:30 rather than 8.last time i wasn't aware of that and had to sit for an extra two hours.gonna be a long day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, Why do you need a well drilled? We do not have water rights on our property. The water district or county has them ;(


----------



## moke

Saw this today on Facebook…...


----------



## moke

I found these while in the hunt for my Dads Gerstner toolbox. They were in my my attic, have no idea where they came from…..Was chatting with Corelz about them, the lighter one is not that old and European?










Can't figure out why someone would have cut off the handle and knob…


----------



## moke

> Petey, Why do you need a well drilled? We do not have water rights on our property. The water district or county has them ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Topa, that is how big houses water their lawns…..much cheaper in the long run


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, maybe the above plane was used for "shooting"? Cool find btw.

Hope you find the Girstner.

Topa, we need wells for irrigation. County water is expensive. Irrigation tends to have some salt in it, but it is free.

Corlz, well our dirt is sand, and you can sink in sand or get stuck in it like snow. They should be able to get to where they are needed. BTW no one showed today. UGGGG!

Off to a meeting to discuss the course walking policy. This is why I am not in the shop.

Tomorrow I hope


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: What is your course's policy on someone playing golf on the course with the range balls? Penalty?

Have a 5 gallon bucket almost full of golf balls from the yard and the wife's morning dog walks. About 10-15% are range balls. This is a University owned and run course so we do have quite a few college kids. Was talking with the pro about course etiquette or in our case the lack of it here. They intend to be stricter on that, language, yelling etc We shall see. This is a public course so rules are less.


----------



## Gene01

> Just need some weight distribution Petey. They should have what they need to get the truck in the yard.
> Gene that s $11 to dump anything and everything?
> 
> - corelz125


Well, they went up to$11.75 for up to 2000lb. of anything non hazardous. Oh, and, paint cans gotta be lids off and, empty. Other than that, anything goes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I forgot we are lucky to have one of the best-run water districts in the state ) There is a large aquifer underground so the district does get water from the runoff reservoirs that most chities depend on. Last year there were drought warnings but we were not included. Auburn is in the VAlley and the water system is separate from us on the hill in the Lakehaven Water District. If we were on the Auburn system the water bill would be twice what it is.

Felony Way west of here incorporated forming the chity about 30 years ago. They wanted to take over the water district. The boundary review board had to approve it. Half the customers were not within chity limits. The chity said they could not do a utility tax outside the chity limits. At the public hearing, I was the only person saying utility taxes are irrelevant. They could comingle funds in the chity coffers and use us as a revenue source. The chances of the chity of Felony Way improving the operations of the most efficient water district in the state were somewhere between zero and none. The Boundary Review Board did not approve the chity taking over the water district ) The water district sent me a letter of appreciation for my participation and efforts )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The tow truck just left with my Ford to get the ignition fixed.

Golf was risky here in Wicked World. There was a guy doing put put with his daughter in some kind of golf store yesterday afternoon. He was going to buy a few things for the season. He is a contractor and had his 2002 Ford parked outside without an armed guard watching it and his tools in it. The Lowlife community spotted it and the parking lot video showed the Lowlifes took less than a minute to break in and steal his truck and tools ;(( On second thought, I suppose golf isn't any riskier than anything else where you have to park without an armed guard ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well, they went up to$11.75 for up to 2000lb. of anything non hazardous. Oh, and, paint cans gotta be lids off and, empty. Other than that, anything goes.
> 
> - Gene Howe


It would probably be cheaper to bring ur garbage there and pay for the gas ;(( The minimum fee of $20 covers 320 pounds. $185 per ton!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The tow truck driver said stealing Ford's trucks is very popular. They have 3 in their yard right now with the ignition destroyed ;(( News reported last night King county lowlife will not be outdone by Pierce county's. Vehicle theft is up 150% here too ;((


----------



## northwoodsman

Topa - you ever think about moving? It doesn't sound like a desirable place to live.


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, I've had this in my bench for quite some time. It 's something I inherited from my Dad or Grandpa. I needed a break from the bench today and began cleaning it up.


















This is the surprise if got after cleaning up the blade.










I was totally delighted to fined it is a Stanley Sweetheart tool. I made a slight mistake by not rubbing it down with acetone before I started varnishing it. It's still sticky tomorrow I'm going to hit it with some acetone. That rosewood is always a pain to varnish but it's going to look amazing when I'm done with it. I also found a tri square in my bench. I had forgotten I had it. It'll be a fun project to clean up and put to good use. I'm hoping it's a Stanley as well. Wouldn't it be amazing if it is a Sweetheart as well.


----------



## 987Ron

Summer has arrived in S. GA. 84 degrees out with sun at 6:15. Interstate 95 is full of the snow birds headed North, another sign it is warming up. Get those RVs headed out.

Tomorrow another 85 degree day.


----------



## corelz125

Last year when I had to dump all the debris from gutting my kitchen it was $200 up to 2000lbs. Garbage is a big business up here.


----------



## corelz125

Mike the front of that plane you strike it with a hammer to adjust the iron or loosen the wedge. Most of those old woodies didn't have handles.


----------



## moke

> I found these while in the hunt for my Dads Gerstner toolbox. They were in my my attic, have no idea where they came from…..Was chatting with Corelz about them, the lighter one is not that old and European?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can t figure out why someone would have cut off the handle and knob…
> 
> - moke





> Mike the front of that plane you strike it with a hammer to adjust the iron or loosen the wedge. Most of those old woodies didn t have handles.
> 
> - corelz125


But what are those nubs…


----------



## pottz

IM FREEE,FREE AT LAST !!!!! it was a long day when i got there they had us go right to a courtroom,normally we go to the jury assembly room and wait for the courtrooms to call us.they took about 34 in and i was lucky and got on the extras in case they needed more.stiil had to sit and wait until almost 4 before they said we wern't needed though.i almost wanted to get on a trial,tomorrow,wednesday and thursday ive got meetings from 8am-5pm for the new software were getting this fall.not sure what would be worse ?


----------



## EricFai

Guess I'm lucky with dump fees. Residents in the county are not charged at all. Been there a few times with debris from stuff I found in the small shed down the hill, and after I finished my shop build. No charges paid.


----------



## corelz125

Yea that back one was a handle cut off. the front is the way its suppose to be. It is strange to cut the handle off now its just a block of wood.


----------



## corelz125

There are 2 dumps that are free for us one takes organic material like trees and brush and leaves the other takes only things that can be recycled. Some not all either of plastic, wood, metal, cardboard, styrofoam. If you have to replace a sink or a toilet they won't take it and the garbage pick up doesnt take it either. Then they wonder why people throw stuff like that on the side of a road or in home depots parking lot.


----------



## EricFai

We also have about 7 points in the county that take garbage and recycle materials. Again free of charge. I just pay for the garbage service offered by the city, and they take anything I put in the can.


----------



## corelz125

It used to be you throw the guys on the truck some cash and anything and everything went in the truck but those days are over.


----------



## EricFai

Yes they are.


----------



## moke

> Moke, I ve had this in my bench for quite some time. It s something I inherited from my Dad or Grandpa. I needed a break from the bench today and began cleaning it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the surprise if got after cleaning up the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was totally delighted to fined it is a Stanley Sweetheart tool. I made a slight mistake by not rubbing it down with acetone before I started varnishing it. It s still sticky tomorrow I m going to hit it with some acetone. That rosewood is always a pain to varnish but it s going to look amazing when I m done with it. I also found a tri square in my bench. I had forgotten I had it. It ll be a fun project to clean up and put to good use. I m hoping it s a Stanley as well. Wouldn t it be amazing if it is a Sweetheart as well.
> 
> - BurlyBob


That thing is cool Bob! I want to see the finished product.


----------



## Yonda

> IM FREEE,FREE AT LAST !!!!! it was a long day when i got there they had us go right to a courtroom,normally we go to the jury assembly room and wait for the courtrooms to call us.they took about 34 in and i was lucky and got on the extras in case they needed more.stiil had to sit and wait until almost 4 before they said we wern t needed though.i almost wanted to get on a trial,tomorrow,wednesday and thursday ive got meetings from 8am-5pm for the new software were getting this fall.not sure what would be worse ?
> 
> - pottz


Knock on wood, I've never been called for jury duty, I've gotten "the letter" one time, but never got called in.


----------



## moke

> IM FREEE,FREE AT LAST !!!!! it was a long day when i got there they had us go right to a courtroom,normally we go to the jury assembly room and wait for the courtrooms to call us.they took about 34 in and i was lucky and got on the extras in case they needed more.stiil had to sit and wait until almost 4 before they said we wern t needed though.i almost wanted to get on a trial,tomorrow,wednesday and thursday ive got meetings from 8am-5pm for the new software were getting this fall.not sure what would be worse ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Knock on wood, I ve never been called for jury duty, I ve gotten "the letter" one time, but never got called in.
> 
> - Yonda


You did your civic duty…..good job…..you should have convicted some idiot though..


----------



## bandit571

and…









They do get used a bit…


----------



## Yonda

I'm making a cross cut sled…I am finding out that not all squares are created equal.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - you ever think about moving? It doesn t sound like a desirable place to live.
> - northwoodsman


Yes, we were looking for a place a couple of years ago. SWMBO did not want to move too far from the kids due to age and eldercare. They are building houses as close as 8 feet apart here. Parking for the fifth wheel, the pickup, the tractor, and its trailer, plus shop space is hard to find. Normal sales are listed on Thursday or Friday with offers considered Monday. Most were going $25,000 to $50,000 over the asking price. One we were interested in went 100K over the asking price. Much of Pierce County where we were looking is a flood plain. A peek into the crawl space eliminated about half of the ones we found ;(( The crime wave is just as bad there as it is here, maybe worse. Some people report several auto thefts and/or burglaries in the last couple years ;((

I just finished long-distance elder care for Mom. LB was dealing with chemotherapy and was not capable of buying a selling her houses and moving her from Idaho to Oregon. That RE market was too hot to buy her a house on a contingency clause for the sale of her old one. We only found 2 suitable houses in La Grande. Anyway, we don't need to put the kids through that.

The other issue here I should have moved a decade ago before the market got this hot. The stupidest thing I ever did in my life believed the Auburn building department had a competent person who cared about the safety of the public. Actually, I was misled. I could not believe calling a masonry wall a fence did not require a permit or any embedded foundation or footing. But, the mayor at that time was a retired banker. The chity was trying to lure development. We had just been annexed and I did not know how wicked that chity is. The first guy in the building department I talked to told me that 2 feet of fill changed the fence to a retaining wall. He was gone by the time it happened. I assume he had a conscience and integrity and would not be a part of that wicked system.

I previously thought King County was the worst form of gubbermint possible. A couple of years after we bought this house they redesigned the intersection out front. They flooded our driveway. It ran onto the neighbor's, around their house, and washed about 400 cubic yards off the back of their lot. So much for the county's save the salmon policy, eh? Anyway, they spent thousands putting catch basins that did not catch a drop of water that did not fall out of the sky. It took the county 7.5 years to send a guy out who understood water runs downhill! It took him another 1.5 years to get it fixed ))


----------



## moke

Yolanda, I am sure that you already know this, but the king of crosscut sleds is Willam Ng. ( pronouned Ing) Check out his youtubes…..it sounds kind of complicated, but you'll get it!!! Its worth it…all the youtubes of crosscut sleds with extensions and gimmicks….you do not need that, you just need a good accurate sled.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m making a cross cut sled…I am finding out that not all squares are created equal.
> 
> - Yonda


Nope, they're not ;( Time to do the flip over trick. Mark with it pointed one way, flip it over, mark the ther way, and split the difference.


----------



## Yonda

> Yolanda, I am sure that you already know this, but the king of crosscut sleds is Willam Ng. ( pronouned Ing) Check out his youtubes…..it sounds kind of complicated, but you ll get it!!! Its worth it…all the youtubes of crosscut sleds with extensions and gimmicks….you do not need that, you just need a good accurate sled.
> 
> - moke


You're right, I did watch his youtubes and others also. I picked up on a lot of different ideas and finally got it done and squared up. I am working on the stop block then I will post a pic or 2.
-- Yolanda


----------



## moke

> Yolanda, I am sure that you already know this, but the king of crosscut sleds is Willam Ng. ( pronouned Ing) Check out his youtubes…..it sounds kind of complicated, but you ll get it!!! Its worth it…all the youtubes of crosscut sleds with extensions and gimmicks….you do not need that, you just need a good accurate sled.
> 
> - moke
> 
> You re right, I did watch his youtubes and others also. I picked up on a lot of different ideas and finally got it done and squared up. I am working on the stop block then I will post a pic or 2.
> -- Yolanda
> 
> - Yonda


good job…..Ill look for those


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> IM FREEE,FREE AT LAST !!!!! it was a long day when i got there they had us go right to a courtroom,normally we go to the jury assembly room and wait for the courtrooms to call us.they took about 34 in and i was lucky and got on the extras in case they needed more.stiil had to sit and wait until almost 4 before they said we wern t needed though.*i almost wanted to get on a trial,tomorrow,wednesday and thursday ive got meetings from 8am-5pm for the new software were getting this fall.not sure what would be worse ?*
> 
> - pottz


I hate the word "meeting" on job sites. Convicting a Lowlife would probably be better and a lot more productive. Cops here got lucky the last few days. They arrested several armed teenage robbers and a murderer. Hopefully, catch and release will not happen this time. Teenage incarceration is not an option in this county. They try to convince them to behave ;(( Poll of 700 Seattle voters shows the majority will not go downtown until it is safe again, dream on!


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm in the dog house again! My wife has a family reunion in NJ next month. I'm refusing to go. It's $1400 for round trip ticket for on person. You've got to wear a mask every F%#king where. There's folks I don't even know or want to and I'd have to sit around for over a week doing nothing. HELL NO!

What's a Manly Man like me suppose to do? I'm standing firm and staying home.


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, I did some research and found out that bevel gauge is from 1922 to 1935. Pretty darn cool it's now one of my tools. I'm really going to enjoy using it and it's history.


----------



## corelz125

I need to make a new cross cut sled myself. 3×3customs has a video of one I like. You would think a piece of plywood a couple of runners and fences how hard could it be? Then you cut your test piece and it's all over the place


----------



## corelz125

I have this one. I only kept it because don't do,d them this big too often.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I need to make a new cross cut sled myself. 3×3customs has a video of one I like. You would think a piece of plywood a couple of runners and fences how hard could it be? Then you cut your test piece and it s all over the place
> 
> - corelz125


I made one many moons ago. It worked well. I got lucky. A rare square framing square )


----------



## corelz125

They say there's a way to adjust framing squares.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> They say there s a way to adjust framing squares.
> 
> - corelz125


Small adjustments can be done with a center punch. That may be why mine is a rare square ) I really do not remember if I had to do a minor adjustment or not.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron - if I saw someone using range balls, I'd make a face, like really.? Then I would give them a dz. of found decent balls I have for company. That would be bad form.

NWM - I have been asking myself about where Topa lives. Sounds dangerous.

I must say garbage is cheap here. Our community has a dumpster. I can put just about anything in it. The stuff you can't Paint, TVs etc is free to drop off at a collection site.

The puppy is wreaking havoc. She was dreaming so loud I had to get up and walk the dawgs. I thought it was 5am, nope 230. Tried to sleep on the couch. No dice.

I have been called for jury duty and served. It is a very cool experience. One of the corner stones of our system.

So, I sent out an email to the Golf committee for any discussion items. I get one back "I would like to discuss how tournaments are run". That is our Pro's job. I am not having that discussion with 9 people catching the pro off guard. I sent back and email, let's meet with the pro just the 3 of us. I will make myself available.

I can't tell you how badly people treat the people that work to make a good experience for us all. One member made a waitress cry. How mean is that? I could be on a mission. I can't stand mean people! LOL!

I bought a Starrett framing square. I think it is very accurate. Though not sure if I was launching from the moon and used it to get me back to earth, I might miss by 100,000 miles wide.

Yonda - consider an Incra miter gauge or gauge and sled. I know some $ but they are awesome in my experience. I have the 1000HD on their sled. I use that for bowl segments. So that is pretty fine tuning.


----------



## controlfreak

> Knock on wood, I ve never been called for jury duty, I ve gotten "the letter" one time, but never got called in.
> 
> - Yonda


Now you've done it!


----------



## EricFai

Sleds and jigs for the table saw can be an asset in the shop. I have made a few. Use the fence and leading edge of the saw, with double sided tape to set the location of the runner. It works everything, providing that the fence is parallel to the miter slots.


----------



## Gene01

Been called for jury duty several times. Only served on one case. A civil matter. When I turned 70, I became exempt.

Our land fill and residential trash collection is handled by Waste Management. A private company. Competition keeps prices down. Our residential service costs us $56 per quarter for weekly pick ups. And, they'll take it all.

My framing squares are tuned with punch to a fair degree of accuracy. When better is required…frequently…my set of steel engineer's squares do the job. With my Shopsmiths tilting tables, those squares get a lot of use. For cross cut angles, the Mitersets are the bees knees. Of course, a good selection of sharp Tenryu blades helps. Then, there's the Bosch SCMS, too. Ten years old, used nearly every day and,, still as accurate as day one. There again, the correct blades…I use the Tenryu Miter Pro series…is essential.

Tape measures , in my shop, are relegated to gross length measurements. For better accuracy in tool setups, a couple 1,2,3 blocks and a graduated set of keyway stock will get me pretty darned close. I try to avoid any system that requires numbers. Math is not my strong suit.


----------



## EricFai

I'll check with a few different squares at times. As for setting the table saw I use a steel rule, set the blade then check from fence to miter slot front and back.


----------



## 987Ron

> Guess I m lucky with dump fees. Residents in the county are not charged at all. Been there a few times with debris from stuff I found in the small shed down the hill, and after I finished my shop build. No charges paid.
> 
> - Eric


Our county has 12 small dumps for residents, not for commercial scattered around the county. These are fenced, gated, with containers for various items, metal, tires, house debris, yard, etc. About 2 Acres each. No charge. Have two within 6-8 miles. Convenient and nice for yard clippings, excess cardboard from Prime. At one time had a cardboard, a paper bins. Also had a recycle bins for glass and plastic. Those have stopped as they say there is no where to sell or send the items. Not very cost efficient to keep.

The big dump is for large items and for commercial and charges. Never been theire. These local dumps are about the only thing the County Commissioners ever got right.


----------



## 987Ron

Safety item I use for sleds. My outfeed table has miter slots that are dead ended. i.e. stop about one ft. into the table. So for each sled I have a slat that can lay in the miter slot and restrict how far the sled can travel. The length of the slat keeps the sawblade from exiting the back of the sled where my hand might be. Also have a block there to catch overrun of the blade. Confusing I know.

Morning all. Did to much yesterday so not much today. One screen panel to do and not much else.


----------



## northwoodsman

Petey - I have an uncle who is retired and is a snowbird down in AZ in the winter. He and my aunt live in a nice developed community that has a country club, golf course, and tennis facility . They play some golf but mostly tennis. They eat at the country club several times a week. They were tired of the hours changing, the menu changing, pro's coming and going, and the lack of general upkeep so he and three of his buddies purchased it from the developer. They have tightened the policies to members and guests only and the place is really thriving.

Our landfill is about 20 miles away so we have transfer stations located around the area. I can take 2 free loads of household waste per month, and 2 free loads of yard waste per month. I can also place unlimited yard waste in front of my house each week for pickup as long it is in paper yard waste bags. Once a month I can put out as much bulk trash as I want as long as I call them 3 days in advance. Once a month I can put out as much bulk tree branches as I want as long as I call them three days in advance. However NO construction debris or household appliances and the tree trimmings cannot be cut by a commercial tree company.

William Ng's 5 cut method rocks!

Right after I commented that Topa may want to consider moving I found myself providing my local police dept. with security camera footage from an incident that happened at my next door neighbors house the previous night. We have some losers that live next door. We can't figure out how they can afford to pay the rent. Dad's in jail, it's a lady with 4 teenage kids (only one of them hers by the way). Two of the teenage girls have babies. One of the boys is in jail. The other boy goes to an "alternative" high school if you know what I mean. The police are there 6-10 times a month. Before they moved in 3 years ago the police were called to our neighborhood maybe 3-4 times per year for things like teenagers dumping dish soap in the pool or crawling over the fence into the pool area at night. About 8 weeks ago the police received intel that there was going to be a "deal" going down next door so they positioned unmarked cars throughout our neighborhood and police officers hiding in peoples yards. They operated a drone out of my yard. Around 7:15 p.m. a big ol' Caddy comes slowly driving down the street and pulls up in front of my house (they ALWAYS park in front of my house, not theirs, because they can't see their front door if they park in front of their own house) and sits there for several minutes and nothing happens. Someone finally comes out of the house, the trunk pops open on the Caddy, and there are 16-20 cops around them with guns drawn. The police dept. knows that I have a camera that catches their driveway and front yard that has very good night vision and sound so they request footage when needed.


----------



## pottz

> IM FREEE,FREE AT LAST !!!!! it was a long day when i got there they had us go right to a courtroom,normally we go to the jury assembly room and wait for the courtrooms to call us.they took about 34 in and i was lucky and got on the extras in case they needed more.stiil had to sit and wait until almost 4 before they said we wern t needed though.i almost wanted to get on a trial,tomorrow,wednesday and thursday ive got meetings from 8am-5pm for the new software were getting this fall.not sure what would be worse ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Knock on wood, I ve never been called for jury duty, I ve gotten "the letter" one time, but never got called in.
> 
> - Yonda
> 
> You did your civic duty…..good job…..you should have convicted some idiot though..
> 
> - moke


i was almost wishing i got picked,now ive got a sit through meetings from 8-5 the next three days-uuggghhh.


----------



## pottz

> IM FREEE,FREE AT LAST !!!!! it was a long day when i got there they had us go right to a courtroom,normally we go to the jury assembly room and wait for the courtrooms to call us.they took about 34 in and i was lucky and got on the extras in case they needed more.stiil had to sit and wait until almost 4 before they said we wern t needed though.*i almost wanted to get on a trial,tomorrow,wednesday and thursday ive got meetings from 8am-5pm for the new software were getting this fall.not sure what would be worse ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I hate the word "meeting" on job sites. Convicting a Lowlife would probably be better and a lot more productive. Cops here got lucky the last few days. They arrested several armed teenage robbers and a murderer. Hopefully, catch and release will not happen this time. Teenage incarceration is not an option in this county. They try to convince them to behave ;(( Poll of 700 Seattle voters shows the majority will not go downtown until it is safe again, dream on!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah 3 days is way too much,you just get over loaded and forget half of whats said,which is usually more than needed.


----------



## pottz

> I m in the dog house again! My wife has a family reunion in NJ next month. I m refusing to go. It s $1400 for round trip ticket for on person. You ve got to wear a mask every F%#king where. There s folks I don t even know or want to and I d have to sit around for over a week doing nothing. HELL NO!
> 
> What s a Manly Man like me suppose to do? I m standing firm and staying home.
> 
> - BurlyBob


id do the sam bob,waste of time and money.


----------



## corelz125

The appliances and anything metal I bring to the scrap yard. They don't pay much for appliances but I get a few $ and get rid of the garbage. The construction debris seems to be the hardest to get rid of. Everyone that has gutted a room with plaster walls you know how heavy that stuff is.

I dont use a framing square for dead nuts measurements. For when I need it exact I use a Starret or those stainless engineers squares.


----------



## EricFai

NorthWoodsMan, great detective survalence work. Seems like they know who has the good cameras, and will request the footage.


----------



## splintergroup

We have a landfill about 20 miles away, but since I'm not in the city proper, I don;t pay the waste collection fee and have to pay by weight at the landfill. With the city pickup, you can toss anything, they even collect large appliances several times a year.

We do have a nearby transfer station I use. They work with basically "gift cards". So many units per load, based on yardage.

A standard bed pickup is two units ($5), but the county quit running the stations and went private. Problem was the dump guy who collects the fee would let his buddies with large trailers and such dump for free. The county was losing money so they went with a private firm. Basically 2 units for six 33 gallon trash bags. Nothing hazardous, no yard waste, construction debris, etc. That all has to be taken to the main landfill. People have become skilled at hiding oil and other "no-nos" inside their bags.

Fortunately I'm good at consolidating so I get by with a trip every 8 weeks or so.


----------



## EricFai

True about hiding stuff that is not to go into landfills. As for the oil, I take mine into the parts store when I pick up supplies for an oil change. The last time they walked me to the back of the store, unlocked the drum and watched me pour it in. Then they said I had to take the container back with me.


----------



## splintergroup

The city used to have an area with drums where you could drop off used oil, but then the state cracked down and said it had to have a full time attendant with all the support facilities so the city eliminated it.

I have my oil collecting in the gallon jugs so any future trip to a collection facility will be worth while, wish I had one of those used oil burners that the garages use for winter heating….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Finished. I still have to sign it. But it is done. Wife calls it a "drop zone" table. For my crap when I walk in the house. Funny how her crap is in there too.



















I think I started this in Gunny's Garage, Then Moke's, and Bandits?

The cheery came from several different areas of the country. I was using what I had on hand. Could have been a better color match, but overall I am pleased.


----------



## moke

> Finished. I still have to sign it. But it is done. Wife calls it a "drop zone" table. For my crap when I walk in the house. Funny how her crap is in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I started this in Gunny s Garage, Then Moke s, and Bandits?
> 
> The cheery came from several different areas of the country. I was using what I had on hand. Could have been a better color match, but overall I am pleased.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey…are you trying to make us look bad? What if our wives look at that piece and expect us to do as well?
LOL
Serious, amazing job….well done!


----------



## 987Ron

Good looking table, more comments on the projects page.


----------



## bandit571

Getting there..


----------



## EricFai

Petey that looks great. I get the same treatment in my house, except it's the kitchen counter next to the door. But hey, it works just fine, I know where stuff is.


----------



## moke

> Getting there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Is it Ash?


----------



## bandit571

Yep..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ...........
> NWM - I have been asking myself about where Topa lives. Sounds dangerous.
> 
> ...........
> 
> I have been called for jury duty and served. It is a very cool experience. One of the corner stones of our system.
> 
> So, I sent out an email to the Golf committee for any discussion items. I get one back "I would like to discuss how tournaments are run". That is our Pro s job. I am not having that discussion with 9 people catching the pro off guard. I sent back and email, let s meet with the pro just the 3 of us. I will make myself available.
> 
> I can t tell you how badly people treat the people that work to make a good experience for us all. One member made a waitress cry. How mean is that? I could be on a mission. I can t stand mean people! LOL!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I live in the wicked chity of Auburn, WA which is totally opposed to accountability and responsibility. It is not as bad as ********************tatle. Last night the news reported a Downtown Association poll of 700 registered voters. 67% say they have considered leaving ********************tatle. 86% say they are concerned about ********************tatle's future. They regularly have shootings downtown at the open air drug markets. An Israeli study shows heavy pot use reduces IQs by 5.5 points by the heavy user's 40s. That explains why the legislature cannot make the association between violence, drug gangs, turf wars, DUI's doing 100 mph in 35 zones, and the list of their irresponsibility is endless.

No doubt jury duty was a corner stone of our system. It still may be in sane states. I can't do jury duty without closed captioning. I would love to go convict perpetrators. The introduction to the last notice I received was one of the most offensive things I have ever read. Judges release the few that are convicted. Here is a typical example. https://www.fox28spokane.com/spd-arrest-suspected-car-prowler-with-nearly-50-felony-convictions-suspect-released-next-day/ 200 years ago John Adams said, "Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other." No democracy has lasted more than 250 years. We have 4 left ;((

Invasions by Barbarian tribes are said to have destroyed the Roman Empire. DNA evidence from 500 years in that period shows Barbarian tribes intermarried with Romans. The Barbarians were probably escaping drought or other conditions moving south. The most likely destruction of the Roman Empire was the same Progressive Policies we are suffering behind the Solid Blue Line on the Left Coast ;(((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Getting there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Is it Ash?
> 
> - moke


How easily does Ash become ashes? ) (sorry I could not resist the temptation ) )


----------



## corelz125

Is this an Iowa thing Mike? Its still out in April?


----------



## corelz125

Here you go lbd put this next to your gaming chair.


----------



## moke

> Is this an Iowa thing Mike? Its still out in April?
> 
> - corelz125


They had a blizzard in North Dakota this am….they are predicting flurries tonite. I never remember snow this late, but when I was in High School we got 12" on the 10th of April…...but that was back when the scientists were predicting another Ice Age! I have the luxury of having my shop in its own bldg, so there are no gasoline or any lawn or snow removal things. Yes mine is still in the garage….its lives all summer in a shed on the back of the property….


----------



## moke

Wlcome Chakra….


----------



## moke

> Here you go lbd put this next to your gaming chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


My wife ia a wino too…...I am not going to show her that


----------



## EricFai

It was almost 80 here today. Out if work early, so finished filling the pool and got the pump primed and running. Spring is here.

Also managed to get 2 coats of Danish Oil on my box build.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/133444


----------



## Yonda

> I m in the dog house again! My wife has a family reunion in NJ next month. I m refusing to go. It s $1400 for round trip ticket for on person. You ve got to wear a mask every F%#king where. There s folks I don t even know or want to and I d have to sit around for over a week doing nothing. HELL NO!
> 
> What s a Manly Man like me suppose to do? I m standing firm and staying home.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Yep BurleyBob, just walk yourself to the dog house…but…I sympathize.


----------



## EricFai

I try to stay out of the dog house, but I will go to the shop.


----------



## Yonda

> Here you go lbd put this next to your gaming chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> My wife ia a wino too…...I am not going to show her that
> 
> - moke


Hah! Wine makes me frisky, I have to be careful of that. Is this really being sold or is this it some photo magic? Can't imagine that being sold for real.


----------



## moke

Finally got all the wifi on the whole property working well today. Had a guy that was a reserve for us in the day that is actually a IT manager for a chain of banks over, he synced everything to one IP and title, it works awesome now. I get the concept but now how to do it.

i get to go into the hospital Friday and have a little procedure to have my screws and brackets taken out of my elbow. I really don't mind the pain and discomfort, but running around for these tests and that is a PITA…..I had to go for a "physical" today, it literally took 4 minutes. What a waste! The Covid protocols and Privacy (HIPPA) took 15 minutes! I've had a blood test, EKG, Covid test, the physical today, and a 45 minute instruction Phone call….they told me today the anesthia, will be similar to having teeth taken out…...WHAT? I had two teeth pulled a couple of years ago and there was none of this!!!! At a certain point, you have to wonder two things…...One: How much of this is running up the bill…....two: Is the cure worse than the disease? Rant over….


----------



## EricFai

I avoid doctors as much as possible. Once a year for a check up is good enough for me.

Good luck Mike, hope sll goes well.


----------



## Yonda

> Finally got all the wifi on the whole property working well today. Had a guy that was a reserve for us in the day that is actually a IT manager for a chain of banks over, he synced everything to one IP and title, it works awesome now. I get the concept but now how to do it.
> 
> i get to goointo the hospital Friday and have a little procedure to have my screws and brackets taken out of my elbow. I really don t mind the pain and discomfort, but running around for this test and that is a PITA…..I had t go for a "physical" today, it literally took 4 minutes. What a waste! The Covid protocols and Privacy (HIPPA) took 15 minutes! I ve had a blood test, EKG, Covid test, the physical today, and a 45 minute instruction Phone call….they told me today the anesthia, will be similar to having teeth taken out…...WHAT? I had two teeth pulled a couple of years ago and there was none of this!!!! At a certain point, you have to wonder two things…...One: How much of this is running up the bill…....two: Is the cure worse than the disease? Rant over….
> 
> - moke


Oh yea, I hear ya. I am an office manager at a doctor's office clinic, last year I got to write a check to a company for coming into our office, inspect us and tell us that we were 'sanitary'...then they attached a little sticker in our front door window telling the clients coming into our office that we were "safe and sanitary". What a waste of money. Who paid for it you might ask, the clients coming into our office. We had to do so many things because of politics.


----------



## moke

> Finally got all the wifi on the whole property working well today. Had a guy that was a reserve for us in the day that is actually a IT manager for a chain of banks over, he synced everything to one IP and title, it works awesome now. I get the concept but now how to do it.
> 
> i get to goointo the hospital Friday and have a little procedure to have my screws and brackets taken out of my elbow. I really don t mind the pain and discomfort, but running around for this test and that is a PITA…..I had t go for a "physical" today, it literally took 4 minutes. What a waste! The Covid protocols and Privacy (HIPPA) took 15 minutes! I ve had a blood test, EKG, Covid test, the physical today, and a 45 minute instruction Phone call….they told me today the anesthia, will be similar to having teeth taken out…...WHAT? I had two teeth pulled a couple of years ago and there was none of this!!!! At a certain point, you have to wonder two things…...One: How much of this is running up the bill…....two: Is the cure worse than the disease? Rant over….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Oh yea, I hear ya. I am an office manager at a doctor s office clinic, last year I got to write a check to a company for coming into our office, inspect us and tell us that we were sanitary …then they attached a little sticker in our front door window telling the clients coming into our office that we were "safe and sanitary". What a waste of money. Who paid for it you might ask, the clients coming into our office. We had to do so many things because of politics.
> 
> - Yonda


Yolanda, My wife is a director at the hospital I am having the procedure at. Things like you described are aggravating at best…..the hospital is "Magnet Hospital" . Lord knows what that cost them, but has to be seven fugues when you figure the cost for the personnel to jump through all the hoops. Plus the costs to "belong" to the organization. When "inspection time" comes, they are almost panicked. I can't imagine that they would get turned down….the commission is a business….what business would turn off the contributor of a half million or so…..but what do I know…..


----------



## EricFai

That is crazy. There would be no reason for all of that if folks would just do the right thing. Hope the clients don't realize they were paying for it.


----------



## Yonda

> Finally got all the wifi on the whole property working well today. Had a guy that was a reserve for us in the day that is actually a IT manager for a chain of banks over, he synced everything to one IP and title, it works awesome now. I get the concept but now how to do it.
> 
> i get to goointo the hospital Friday and have a little procedure to have my screws and brackets taken out of my elbow. I really don t mind the pain and discomfort, but running around for this test and that is a PITA…..I had t go for a "physical" today, it literally took 4 minutes. What a waste! The Covid protocols and Privacy (HIPPA) took 15 minutes! I ve had a blood test, EKG, Covid test, the physical today, and a 45 minute instruction Phone call….they told me today the anesthia, will be similar to having teeth taken out…...WHAT? I had two teeth pulled a couple of years ago and there was none of this!!!! At a certain point, you have to wonder two things…...One: How much of this is running up the bill…....two: Is the cure worse than the disease? Rant over….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Oh yea, I hear ya. I am an office manager at a doctor s office clinic, last year I got to write a check to a company for coming into our office, inspect us and tell us that we were sanitary …then they attached a little sticker in our front door window telling the clients coming into our office that we were "safe and sanitary". What a waste of money. Who paid for it you might ask, the clients coming into our office. We had to do so many things because of politics.
> 
> - Yonda
> 
> Yolanda, My wife is a director at the hospital I am having the procedure at. Things like you described are aggravating at best…..the hospital is "Magnet Hospital" . Lord knows what that cost them, but has to be seven fugues when you figure the cost for the personnel to jump through all the hoops. Plus the costs to "belong" to the organization. When "inspection time" comes, they are almost panicked. I can t imagine that they would get turned down….the commission is a business….what business would turn off the contributor of a half million or so…..but what do I know…..
> 
> - moke


Yep, and none of this adds to the quality of work, only the cost of the work. Okay, I better stop.


----------



## moke

> That is crazy. There would be no reason for all of that if folks would just do the right thing. Hope the clients don t realize they were paying for it.
> 
> - Eric


Eric it is a massive corporation. 15 to 20 hospitals, god knows how many nursing homes and clinics…..I am sure this is not a lot of cash when amitorized over all those businesses. To me it is just crazy that they jump through all these hoops, for something I see as a pass….


----------



## Yonda

Nite all. Good luck and best wishes moke on your hospital visit.


----------



## moke

Thanks….its no big deal…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That is crazy. There would be no reason for all of that if *folks would just do the right thing*. Hope the clients don t realize they were paying for it.
> 
> - Eric


That's a pipedream!


----------



## corelz125

My insurance denies and turns down stuff left and right and a lot of money is contributed to the insurance. Lately everything is a fight to get it paid. I have to do everyone else's job and go between the insurance company and the Dr.


----------



## moke

> My insurance denies and turns down stuff left and right and a lot of money is contributed to the insurance. Lately everything is a fight to get it paid. I have to do everyone else s job and go between the insurance company and the Dr.
> 
> - corelz125


If you do that, how are you not in prison!


----------



## BurlyBob

Petey, I totally love it!


----------



## moke

Going to hang it up…..Later


----------



## corelz125

The insurance company comes up with some reason why they don't pay. They are missing a form or a certain code. Then Th Dr is sending me bills then they send me to a collection agency after 2 months of not getting paid.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The insurance company comes up with some reason why they don t pay. They are missing a form or a certain code. Then Th Dr is sending me bills then they send me to a collection agency after 2 months of not getting paid.
> 
> - corelz125


Colections will affect your credit score. ;((

Here is the pubic input for next week's chity council meeting.

I solemnly swear to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth so help me God.

In 2015 I had an engineer's assessment of the concrete wall standing on the property line like a 32-ton domino.

It does not meet wind load or seismic standards.

The chity issued a correction order and the building department director told me the job was required to be done during the soil stability period between June 1 and October 31.

May 27, 2016 your inspector approved rebar epoxied into the concrete base 5 feet below undisturbed landscaping. 
May 31 he approved half cubic yard concrete blocks poured to stabilize the wall 5 feet deep without any excavation.

The project's final approval was the day before it was supposed to start.

I asked our nephew a County sheriff what could be done about this level of lying and corruption.
He researched and told me we need an FBI Fraud Investigation.

There were 4 witnesses in addition to my wife and me who would tell the chity there was no excavation between the wall and the driveway during May.

Staff chose to ignore any witnesses.

Continuing to ignore your oaths of office is a gross misdemeanor until people are killed.

Psychologists say ignorance is easily addressed with education. Your decisions intentionally ignore facts. 
Any deaths should be first-degree murder.

I want to remind you erasing this testimony from the public record is a felony.


----------



## Gene01

Wow! After the last few weeks of Temps in the mid 90s here in S.AZ, I wake up to 40° with a predicted high of 60°. And, only yesterday, we packed away our coats and sweaters. A bit prematurely, I'd guess. 18 months ago, we moved down here from the mountains of n. AZ. It's 18° up there, today. But, tomorrow promises to be around 85°, here.

Today, the LOML and I are visiting a nursery to pick up two more trees. These will make a total of 12 we've planted since we moved in. Plus about 100 different perennials. Hopefully, we're done for a while. Aside from the cacti and numerous native creosote bushes, this place was pretty barren. It's looking less so, now.

MAYBE, by the week end, I can get back in the shop.


----------



## 987Ron

Wednesday morning with coffee on the porch. 68 now, sunny, almost quiet, lawn mower off in the distance.

Remember back when there was a push to make everything quieter. Not now, a good many of the pickups here have loud exhaust, so does the P car, our house vacuum almost need ear protection, lawn equipment requires ear protection. Kind of like it to be quieter, but do not need the Gov. control. Plus would have to put a stock exhaust on the P car. Don't want to do that.

Have a great morning ad the rest of the day.


----------



## corelz125

NY made a law recently about loud exhaust. They started giving tickets it cut down on a lot of it.
What trees are you planting Gene?


----------



## moke

LE goes through cycles of what gets their attention….Muffler noise was first around here, then window tints….now back to loud noise. I think the ordinance in my town I worked was 110DB which is loud! The main emphasis around here is jake braking on trucks…..Truckers would do that past some million dollar homes to be "cute" and saying they were saving their brakes….

When they went through the window tint thing, the state was literally handing out tint meters. You had to go to Des Moines ( 200 mi away) to get certified, or send some one from your Dept to be a certified instructor. I never did either. 3 guys from our Dept did go, but we had no instructor. The tint thing was an officer safety thing, we can not see if the the driver or passenger is armed and "gunning" for us, through the tint. However the Law allowed the back windows to be tinted….so I always thought it was stupid, as the back seat could take us out, if they really wanted to. I was certified with a noise meter and did write a few tickets for that. We had a quarry that was in the close to one housing section.


----------



## corelz125

NYS is suppose to fail the yearly inspection if you have tinted front windows. That never made sense to me either that the back window can be tinted but not the front. A lot of back windows come out of the factory tinted.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wonder about the tinted windows here. Lots of cars that cannot be seen into. Lots of loud race cars too. Trucks seem to have given up their jake brakes. I haven't heard them on the highway below for years. I can understand why LE doesn't enforce the sound violations. They are short-handed and don't have enough staff to do the stolen vehicle reports and respond to shootings.


----------



## 987Ron

> LE goes through cycles of what gets their attention….Muffler noise was first around here, then window tints….now back to loud noise. *I think the ordinance in my town I worked was 110DB which is loud!
> 
> - moke*


Here the track the Porsche Club, and others, use is Roebling Road Raceway. The DB level allowed is 103 and for vintage cars 104. Quieter than your town. 110 is loud. This is a full blown road race track.


----------



## controlfreak

I think anyone who blacks out their windows is up to no good. Same is true of folks who obscure their tag with a "protector". If I were LE I would pull them all over but now days I would probably not pull anyone I didn't have to. The way LE is disrespected these days it is just not worth it.


----------



## moke

> NYS is suppose to fail the yearly inspection if you have tinted front windows. That never made sense to me either that the back window can be tinted but not the front. A lot of back windows come out of the factory tinted.
> 
> - corelz125


That is exactly why the Law in this State did not include the back windows. If you require the factories to change their norm, that raise the cost to your State. Some States don't care…California for instance….they make most manufacturers change to their standards…..ever notice Gas Prices in Cali?


----------



## moke

> I think anyone who blacks out their windows is up to no good. Same is true of folks who obscure their tag with a "protector". If I were LE I would pull them all over but now days I would probably not pull anyone I didn t have to. The way LE is disrespected these days it is just not worth it.
> 
> - controlfreak


I have been there a bunch of times when they wrote tickets for tint….it is a PITA in my opinion. We used to have a Grant for tens of thousands of dollars for Overtime for the guys, for specific traffic enforcement ….every town signed up for it. They had requirements and needed verification….for several years we were required to write so many tickets for tints, amongst many other things. They literally told us we have to write 50 tickets for the 9 month period for tints….I always found that hypocritical. I the early 80's some Depts had requirements for what the officer had to do on a shift, in the form of points. So many points for covering an accident, reports, and tickets…..It could and was in some instances used to discipline. In about 1983 or so that was determined to be illegal….but the State itself cold do it! I always mentioned that in my yearly Grant review to them….


----------



## pottz

> Here you go lbd put this next to your gaming chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> My wife ia a wino too…...I am not going to show her that
> 
> - moke
> 
> Hah! Wine makes me frisky, I have to be careful of that. Is this really being sold or is this it some photo magic? Can t imagine that being sold for real.
> 
> - Yonda


the bean bag chair is real and sold on amazon.as far as sit and sip,photo shop !


----------



## pottz

well got lucky again only 4-1/2 hr's of meetings today,hopefully tomorrow is the same. as i was sitting there i thought,damn i wish i had gotten put on that trial-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well got lucky again only 4-1/2 hr s of meetings today,hopefully tomorrow is the same. as i was sitting there i thought,damn i wish i had gotten put on that trial-lol.
> 
> - pottz


If you were on the trial you'd wish you were in the meetings )

Does anyone else hear shots nearly every day? Not many during the day, but most nights if the TV or radio isn't on. I heard half a dozen about an hour ago. The timing was obviously semiauto.


----------



## moke

So Corelz, you ask about weather in Iowa…it was 69 last night when I let the dogs out at midnight, and it is snowing great big flakes right now…....it is 37 so they aren't sticking but what a screwed up weather cycle….


----------



## 987Ron

> - corelz125
> 
> - moke


Purse with a 2 bottle capacity wine dispenser built in. You could go a bit smaller item and still satisfy the wife's wino need. Save a little money also.


----------



## Gene01

> NY made a law recently about loud exhaust. They started giving tickets it cut down on a lot of it.
> What trees are you planting Gene?
> 
> - corelz125


A couple ash trees. 15 gallon size. About 8' tall. Supposed to grow 4' a year until maturity. We saw several mature ones at the nursery. About 30, tall. Planted them just west of two Acacias and a desert willow in a smallish , 20X30 flower/rock garden. That's all west of the patio. The view from thepatio. The ash trees are sorta hidden behind the two acacias.But, not for long, we hope.


----------



## northwoodsman

We received a new size designation for hail last night. In the past we have had golf ball, tennis ball, baseball, softball, and all the way up to grapefruit. Last night they added cantaloupe sized hail. That's right, hail measured at 5.5"+ in diameter. Not sure that made the national news though, but a Dairy Queen was damaged and that was newsworthy! Better get that back open quick before the Dilly Bars melt!


----------



## splintergroup

I saw that report.

Back in 2004 we had softball sized, trashed the town and my truck (1998) is more aerodynamic now due to the "golf ball" dimpling.


----------



## pottz

> We received a new size designation for hail last night. In the past we have had golf ball, tennis ball, baseball, softball, and all the way up to grapefruit. Last night they added cantaloupe sized hail. That s right, hail measured at 5.5"+ in diameter. Not sure that made the national news though, but a Dairy Queen was damaged and that was newsworthy! Better get that back open quick before the Dilly Bars melt!
> 
> - northwoodsman


wow i can only imagine the damage that would do.hell youd better it under cover fast too,you get one of those in the head,your dead !


----------



## moke

> We received a new size designation for hail last night. In the past we have had golf ball, tennis ball, baseball, softball, and all the way up to grapefruit. Last night they added cantaloupe sized hail. That s right, hail measured at 5.5"+ in diameter. Not sure that made the national news though, but a Dairy Queen was damaged and that was newsworthy! Better get that back open quick before the Dilly Bars melt!
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> wow i can only imagine the damage that would do.hell youd better it under cover fast too,you get one of those in the head,your dead !
> 
> - pottz


There are those it would just powder the hail stone….


----------



## corelz125

How is the irrigation for watering the landscape Gene?
Grapefruit is big enough now cantaloupe that will smash some windows.


----------



## corelz125

We had weather like that a few weeks ago Mike. It was 60 degrees then the next day 30. Screwy weather everywhere.


----------



## pottz

> We received a new size designation for hail last night. In the past we have had golf ball, tennis ball, baseball, softball, and all the way up to grapefruit. Last night they added cantaloupe sized hail. That s right, hail measured at 5.5"+ in diameter. Not sure that made the national news though, but a Dairy Queen was damaged and that was newsworthy! Better get that back open quick before the Dilly Bars melt!
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> wow i can only imagine the damage that would do.hell youd better it under cover fast too,you get one of those in the head,your dead !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There are those it would just powder the hail stone….
> 
> - moke


true, my head,i pity that hail stone ;-)


----------



## pottz

> We had weather like that a few weeks ago Mike. It was 60 degrees then the next day 30. Screwy weather everywhere.
> 
> - corelz125


last week we had two days of 100 degrees now the last two days have been chilly and very windy.no grapefruit sized hail stones though.


----------



## EricFai

Low 80's here for the past few days, and comfortable in the mornings. Thankfully no Huge hail.


----------



## corelz125

Come on now Pottz what's chilly 65?


----------



## EricFai

I could actually live with 70 degree weather every day.


----------



## pottz

> Come on now Pottz what s chilly 65?
> 
> - corelz125


hey dont be mean,dont forget about wind chill factor…....ok ! oh hell your just jealous i live in paradise and your freezing all winter ;-/


----------



## corelz125

Mike I think at least one finger a day has bled this past week. Today put a coping saw blade right into my knuckle then sharpening a knife put the knife right into the same finger.


----------



## corelz125

That's my happy temp also Eric. 
That 100 degrees isn't to fun.


----------



## pottz

> Mike I think at least one finger a day has bled this past week. Today put a coping saw blade right into my knuckle then sharpening a knife put the knife right into the same finger.
> 
> - corelz125


damn bud your more dangerous to yourself that robscastle-lol.


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, that's the truth. A number of years ago I flew into Phoenix around midnight, had to leave the terminal to get to another. It was 106 degree, no desire to live there.


----------



## corelz125

Yea might have to start wearing gloves


----------



## pottz

hey not sure how many of you jocks also are gardeners but im having a huge iris bloom right now so i thought id share some of natures beauty,especially for you frozen ones ! enjoy !


----------



## corelz125

That dry heat they say isn't that bad yea my oven has dry heat to.

Not into flowers just vegetables and fruit but nice flowers.


----------



## pottz

> That dry heat they say isn t that bad yea my oven has dry heat to.
> 
> Not into flowers just vegetables and fruit but nice flowers.
> 
> - corelz125


so jealous…..........


----------



## northwoodsman

> How is the irrigation for watering the landscape Gene?
> Grapefruit is big enough now cantaloupe that will smash some windows.
> 
> - corelz125


Grapefruit size will often go through your shingles, 1/2" roofing, and sometimes even through the insulation (near the outside edges where its less than 16" deep"), and the drywall in your ceiling. I knew someone who had their stove and refrigerator replaced because they were damaged by hail about 4 years ago. There is often significant automobile damage inside garages also because they often don't put living areas above them (carbon monoxide risk) and they don't insulate above them.


----------



## pottz

> How is the irrigation for watering the landscape Gene?
> Grapefruit is big enough now cantaloupe that will smash some windows.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Grapefruit size will often go through your shingles, 1/2" roofing, and sometimes even through the insulation (near the outside edges where its less than 16" deep"), and the drywall in your ceiling. I knew someone who had their stove and refrigerator replaced because they were damaged by hail about 4 years ago. There is often significant automobile damage inside garages also because they often don t put living areas above them (carbon monoxide risk) and they don t insulate above them.
> 
> - northwoodsman


sounds exciting,i should probably consider moving where you are. oh hell nooooooo!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - pottz


Hell *pottzy*... I wanted to stay *incognito* (that's a tad more than the *Blue nightie* genre), however, *blessed feces,* I couldn't keep my trap shut…
That picture is worse than a *religious quote*!


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, those look good. I noticed the few I have in the yard have buds on them.


----------



## EricFai

I managed to finish up 2 projects today. Guess that's what happens when one has a short day at work. And it was nice sitting on the shoo porch doing finish work.


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> Hell *pottzy*... I wanted to stay *incognito* (that s a tad more than the *Blue nightie* genre), however, *blessed feces,* I couldn t keep my trap shut…
> That picture is worse than a *religious quote*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hell,ill pray for you duckling,and better than that what dont you love bout beautiful flowers ?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, those look good. I noticed the few I have in the yard have buds on them.
> 
> - Eric


yeah ive got about 20 blooms with about 40 more ready too.


----------



## corelz125

My peach tree is full of flowers right now. Pear tree is just starting


----------



## EricFai

I always though about planting some fruit trees. But I have sort of a black thumb.


----------



## DevinT

> Saw this today on Facebook…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


GOLD!


----------



## corelz125

The pear tree has been here for a long long time. It had a fungus for a few years but is starting to come back. I used to get buckets of pears and the ones from the store were no where close to tasting as good. The peach tree I get bags of peaches just about every year. Theyre small a little bigger than an apricot.


----------



## moke

> Mike I think at least one finger a day has bled this past week. Today put a coping saw blade right into my knuckle then sharpening a knife put the knife right into the same finger.
> 
> - corelz125


Corelz, its not a real project until you bleed…..the guy that taught me woodworking used to say that everytime we cut ourselves…...I add though, but don't bleed a lot!

Pottzy…I am jealous, I saw some flowers in the flowershop in the grocery store the other day, other than that naaadddaa. My wife does not grow the flower itself, although she has, but we have tons of flowers here every year. She gets up a half an hour early in the summer to water. It looks nice, but not my deal….glad it is for you.


----------



## moke

Pottzy--I forgot….nice job on the photos….


----------



## bandit571

> Saw this today on Facebook…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke
> 
> GOLD!
> 
> - DevinT


Easy to fix….bull float it smooth..and shoot the damn duck…


----------



## moke

hangin it up….nite


----------



## BurlyBob

I hate dealing with fruit trees. I've tried to care of all ours over the ears. I've sprayed so darn much bug killer and we still get a crap load of bugs and worms in our fruit. I'm at the point where I'd just as soon the last apple tree kicks the bucket. We can drive an hour away and do upick orchards for less than I spend on this last tree.


----------



## corelz125

Have you tried the stuff you wrap around the bottom of the tree to stop the bugs from walking up the trunk?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I hate dealing with fruit trees. I ve tried to care of all ours over the ears. I ve sprayed so darn much bug killer and we still get a crap load of bugs and worms in our fruit. I m at the point where I d just as soon the last apple tree kicks the bucket. We can drive an hour away and do upick orchards for less than I spend on this last tree.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Same here. I gave up. Too many bugs and worms in the fruit. Plus the best fruit is grown east of the mountains.


----------



## Gene01

> How is the irrigation for watering the landscape Gene?
> Grapefruit is big enough now cantaloupe that will smash some windows.
> 
> - corelz125


Luckily, the pumping station is only a half mile from us. So, we have great water pressure.
There's approximately 2000' of irrigation lines. Each plant, tree, bush, has it's own supply line and mushroom bubbler that branches off the main lines. It's all divided into 6 separate zones on automatic timers. Except for the numerous potted plants, it's pretty much a hands free operation.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all great looking day here. Be 85 again, sunny, light breeze.

Most of our trees and bushes have bloomed and now into summer mode. Wife has a few flowers in the beds but I do not remember the names. Looks good, most of the time.

Kitchen overhead neon lights to replace, inside a fixture, have to figure out how to open it. Wife will have a tizzy as it will take a ladder to reach it…..10 ft ceiling. Maybe wait till she goes to the store.

Have a good day


----------



## northwoodsman

48°F and sunny here just north of Dallas with a high of 76°F. Why couldn't it just stay like this forever? Maybe a few days in the 80's with low humidity. I have family in central North Dakota and it's been fun these past few days watching their FB comments go downhill. My brother also lives just on the edge of that area in Fargo and I was talking to him last week and he had just drained the gas out of his snow blower and put it away for the season. I was teasing him about putting it away so early and he said that he felt confident that they weren't going to get any late season snowfall this year. They only got a few inches in the past few days but just 75 miles away they received several feet in the past few days. I grew up in that area and as a kid it was fun. As adult it would be a real stressor.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I grew up gardening vegetables. NJ is the Garden St. I had 4 acres in Katonah and had a large garden. Grew corn too. Deer and ground hogs were a pain. Had Apple trees too. Ground hogs would eat them all.

Apple tree story.

I was heading to a hardware store in Beford Hills, I see a garage sale sign, so I go to the house. There was a beautiful orchard of maybe 12 apple trees. You could not go into the house unless you had an appointment. So I went to the garage. I was looking around, nothing much, I found an oil can. (not a can of oil) it was marked a dollar. So I bring it over where a man was standing at a table. I look up and it was Arthur Ashe. He was dying of aids at the time. He just smiled and said thanks.

Got my truck in the garage today. Now I can get that washed. Next project to to put up shelves and build cabinets for the (non shop garage)


----------



## corelz125

Don't know why they call NJ the garden state only south central has most of the farms. Forever it always had the garbage smell on the turnpike. It's tough having any type of garden when deer are around they eat everything flowers, vegetables, fruit. 
That topic of drain the gas or use stabilizer is like if you need a jointer debate.


----------



## corelz125

Eric what's the idea with the bee trap? What draws them to go into the bottle?


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, they enter the trap, an in finding a way out they are to head for the light. And get trapped. After I find one in there I put a little dawn dish soap in the bottom to coat their wings. At least that is how it's supposed to work.


----------



## bandit571

Used to take a pop bottle, cut the top off just above the label…invert the cut-off part into the bottle. Leave an inch or so of Mountain Dew in the bottom of the bottle. Greatest trap for Sweat Bees/ Yellow Jackets there ever was.

Usually went through a filled up trap a day…..they were too full of bees. Opening is such that they can't fly in..or out, and have to crawl in. Where they will stay…..


----------



## corelz125

BurlyBob it's a good thing you don't have to catch a flight or this might be your story.

A man and his wife were having some problems at home and were giving each other silent treatment.
Suddenly, the man realized that the next day, he would need his wife to wake him at 5:00 AM for an early morning business flight..
Not wanting to be the first to break the silence (and LOSE), he wrote on a piece of paper,
"Please wake me at 5:00 AM."
He left it where he knew she would find it.
The next morning, the man woke up, only to discover it was 9:00 AM and he had missed his flight.
Furious, he was about to go and see why his wife hadn't wakened him when he noticed a piece of paper by the bed.
The paper said,
"It is 5:00 AM. Wake up."


----------



## corelz125

I get it. I have never seen one of those traps before. SO far I haven't found any carpenter bee issues just wasp and yellow jackets. I've hit some of those nests with the power washer to get rid of them.


----------



## pottz

> Mike I think at least one finger a day has bled this past week. Today put a coping saw blade right into my knuckle then sharpening a knife put the knife right into the same finger.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Corelz, its not a real project until you bleed…..the guy that taught me woodworking used to say that everytime we cut ourselves…...I add though, but don t bleed a lot!
> 
> Pottzy…I am jealous, I saw some flowers in the flowershop in the grocery store the other day, other than that naaadddaa. My wife does not grow the flower itself, although she has, but we have tons of flowers here every year. She gets up a half an hour early in the summer to water. It looks nice, but not my deal….glad it is for you.
> 
> - moke


gardening is my second hobby right after woodworking.


----------



## moke

Morning all….42 here and winds about 500mph, a skinny lil feller like me can hardly walk…..ok….in my dreams…


----------



## moke

Guys leave the Bees alone…..without them we are all starving. NOW the wasps and Hornets need to DIE!!!!


----------



## moke

4300….700 more to go


----------



## Gene01

Just a bit of help towards that 700.


----------



## corelz125

They are pollinators and do serve a purpose. 
So no watering issues for you Gene. You aren't part of the drought warnings?


----------



## 987Ron

Nice quiet afternoon after replacing 4 tubes in the light fixture, on the ladder 3 rungs up. Finally got the fixture open , sits flush with the ceiling, instructions for opening are on the inside of the fixture, you can read them after you get it open. Done. Hope it lasts.

AC tech comes tomorrow for pre season AC inspection and maintenance. Daughter says it is hot at night wants the AC on already. Told her okay but she gets the electric bill. She does not like my logic.

We have some ground nesting wasps, small things, that showed up last year in one of the flower beds. Wife was stung, not happy. Sprayed them, dug up the area and sprayed more. but they seem to be back again this year. PITA for sure.


----------



## 987Ron

For you Numerologists here is one more. Content over quantity.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WILL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HELP


----------



## GR8HUNTER

YOU


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GET


----------



## GR8HUNTER

THERE


----------



## GR8HUNTER

MOKE/ MIKE


----------



## GR8HUNTER

.O :<)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Trivia night tonight. First stop cocktails at a friend's house, then off to dinner and trivia.

Still waiting for woodworking joints to be a topic.

Corlez that garbage dump I think is gone and Liberty National is in its place.

There was a volcanic plug in the area as well. I noticed that has been removed. Decades ago, now?

Got my tilting screw boxes in place today. Got the F150 and wifes car in the other garage. A first since we moved in.


----------



## moke

> .O :<)))))))))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


GR8….You are awesome!


----------



## corelz125

Lately there's only 2 woodworking joint topics dovetails and dominos.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, when I find the bees in the ground, uaslly while mowing the lawn. I wait until dusk, take about 1/2 cup of gasoline and dump it in the hole (bottle works best). Them lite it with a match. An they never come back.


----------



## controlfreak

It takes me a week to finish swelling after a bee strike. But have been known to mow over the same hive two or three times.

Chapel Hill NC tonight to see James McMurtry. Always liked him since the OJ verdict was read. Live radio feed of the acquittal ended with not a word said. The feed stopped and the song "Where'd you hide the body" started immediately, been a fan ever since. Wife got me some tickets for my birthday this year.


----------



## 987Ron

Gasoline will kill wasp, hornets and bees on contact without the fire. The fire adds a bit more, gets rid on the bodies. These ground wasps are right up against the house, brick, but still no fire. 


> Lately there s only 2 woodworking joint topics dovetails and dominos.
> 
> - corelz125


Kind of like *splined 45 degree mortised* corners for boxes. Now which splines, hidden *vertical or decorative horizontal*. Now deep cut horizontal splines can also clear through and make a ledge for a tray to rest on. Still like dovetails also.


----------



## EricFai

I have used splines occasionally, finger joints seem to work well to, with the proper jig.


----------



## pottz

> Guys leave the Bees alone…..without them we are all starving. NOW the wasps and Hornets need to DIE!!!!
> 
> - moke


yeah bees are dying off way too much as is.if they become a problem bee keepers will gladly come and remove them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I got my truck back today. Lots of parts on backorder. I saw this in the service parking lot. Risky area ;(( Wicked World living up to its reputation. ;((


----------



## Gene01

> They are pollinators and do serve a purpose.
> So no watering issues for you Gene. You aren t part of the drought warnings?
> 
> - corelz125


We had a wonderful monsoon season. All the catchment areas got filled. The aquifer was recharged. Those drought warnings have abated. We're OK until the next monsoon. Usually, July. Predictions are for a wetter than normal summer and fall.


----------



## pottz

> .O :<)))))))))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> GR8….You are awesome!
> 
> - moke


hey boys it's thursday so if your planning another marathon to the finish im out ! but call me friday night and i might be crazy enough to go for it-lol.


----------



## moke

I have that procedure in the morning, so I am going to bed….nite all


----------



## northwoodsman

Good luck Moke! Hope all goes well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good luck Mike! Hope it all goes well too.


----------



## corelz125

Mike bring the hardware home. Put it in the next project build.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up and about. Corgi sitting again today. He is out in the yard chasing the squirrels. Pretty quick dog for such short legs.

Have a great day, Good Friday.


----------



## northwoodsman

Well Ron it looks like you and I are the only ones up today, everyone else is sleeping in. Mike has a good excuse for being absent this morning. It is a long weekend for many.


----------



## pottz

sorry NWM been up since 4:15am just havn't had time to chime in.gotta work a little bit-lol.


----------



## moke

Hi all, Home and all is fine…I should be lighter, down a few screws. Corelz…they wouldn't give the screws! Had to go through everything like usual….it was like I was having major surgery…The whole surgery took 40 minutes, including the ride in and out….


----------



## 987Ron

Mike, its always better when its over. Relief factor is huge for me. 
Take it easy for a bit let it heal, but I did not have to tell you that you know..


----------



## northwoodsman

I love having procedures. Waking up I feel like I have had the best sleep ever because I'm so relaxed and feel so refreshed. I can see why Michael Jackson had a doctor "on call" even though it didn't work out too well for him. RIP MJ. Glad it worked out Mike. Welcome back, take it easy. No power tools or ladders the rest of the day.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Home from golf and trying to understand our Handicap systems.

Thunderstorms all around. Rainy season is not far away.

Moke happy to see you back from your procedure. Did you do the enhancement thing or something else?

We won trivia night. I was a DJ on the college music station pretty good and 60/70's music. We also had an 80's party DJ, and one that new the hair bands of the 90's. Prize free dinner.


----------



## pottz




----------



## 987Ron

He-Hive speaks of bugs in there. Not for me. Ugly and a way to much trouble.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Home from golf and trying to understand our Handicap systems.

Thunderstorms all around. Rainy season is not far away.

Moke happy to see you back from your procedure. Did you do the enhancement thing or something else?

We won trivia night. I was a DJ on the college music station pretty good and 60/70's music. We also had an 80's party DJ, and one that new the hair bands of the 90's. Prize free dinner.


----------



## splintergroup

When I was younger, I could have grown one of those on my head but now I could only do it on my back.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz

I found the show The Craftsman. It's on the Magnolia Network on Net flix.


----------



## Peteybadboy

No man buns in s/w fla. Maybe in Naples. Visitors?


----------



## corelz125

> When I was younger, I could have grown one of those on my head but now I could only do it on my back.
> 
> - splintergroup


We mentioned this last week the hair stops growing on the top of your head but sprouts out everywhere else.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz,

Yes a bit cruel to men in particular.

Less on your head, some out of your ears and nose.


----------



## moke

I agree that the sleep you get from those drugs is awesome. I came home had lunch and did the same thing…I am as rested as Ive been in a long time.

Yes Petey, it was an enhancement…I wont expound on as I dont want you guys to feel inadequate.

Ear hair is gross…I trim it everyday.


----------



## northwoodsman

> I agree that the sleep you get from those drugs is awesome. I came home had lunch and did the same thing…I am as rested as Ive been in a long time.
> 
> Yes Petey, it was an enhancement…I wont expound on as I dont want you guys to feel inadequate.
> 
> Ear hair is gross…I trim it everyday.
> 
> - moke


Did I miss something? So now you have a bigger elbow than the rest of us? If the hospital mixed up the paperwork your wife is going to be upset, I mean since she works there and all.


----------



## moke

> I agree that the sleep you get from those drugs is awesome. I came home had lunch and did the same thing…I am as rested as Ive been in a long time.
> 
> Yes Petey, it was an enhancement…I wont expound on as I dont want you guys to feel inadequate.
> 
> Ear hair is gross…I trim it everyday.
> 
> - moke
> 
> So now you have a bigger elbow than the rest of us?
> 
> - northwoodsman


ummmm…...sure…thats it!


----------



## corelz125

Bigger elbow or a butt lift and a little lipo?


----------



## moke

> Bigger elbow or a butt lift and a little lipo?
> 
> - corelz125


Well my lips are hidden by my goatee and I have no butt….only a crack in the middle of my back…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Dad used to say You could tell a guy that sat on his butt at a desk all day when he saw a guy with a big one )))))


----------



## pottz

> Pottz
> 
> I found the show The Craftsman. It s on the Magnolia Network on Net flix.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


right,i dont even go on netflix.thats for the kids petey-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I agree that the sleep you get from those drugs is awesome. I came home had lunch and did the same thing…I am as rested as Ive been in a long time.
> 
> Yes Petey, it was an enhancement…I wont expound on as I dont want you guys to feel inadequate.
> 
> Ear hair is gross…I trim it everyday.
> 
> - moke


yes, and worse these old dudes with long nose hair….......or eye brows like hedges !


----------



## EricFai

Good to hear everything went well Mike.

Way to go Petey, always nice to get a free dinner.

No long hair for this guy, shirt military cut, seems to hide the gray. If I did grow it out I would have an affro.


----------



## pottz

> Good to hear everything went well Mike.
> 
> Way to go Petey, always nice to get a free dinner.
> 
> No long hair for this guy, shirt military cut, seems to hide the gray. If I did grow it out I would have an affro.
> 
> - Eric


*sounds sexy bud*


----------



## EricFai

Well the better half thinks I'm sexy without the long hair. So no worries from me, I have a good gal.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good to hear everything went well Mike.
> 
> Way to go Petey, always nice to get a free dinner.
> 
> No long hair for this guy, shirt military cut, seems to hide the gray. If I did grow it out I would have an affro.
> 
> - Eric


----------



## pottz

> Good to hear everything went well Mike.
> 
> Way to go Petey, always nice to get a free dinner.
> 
> No long hair for this guy, shirt military cut, seems to hide the gray. If I did grow it out I would have an affro.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i think you could sport an affro.hey also a great place to hide weapons ?


----------



## pottz

went to our fav restaurant tonight.the depot for happy hour. i love to just sit at the bar and eat,much more fun than eating in the dining room in a booth.get too see old friends and meet new ones.plus the bar tender knows me and just brings my drink.as far as a good friday it is now after jury duty and 3 days of 4-5 hour meetings for three days.now i can breath and chill out with my friends….....and a bottle of good wine of course ;-))


----------



## pottz

hello,anyone here ?


----------



## EricFai

Here for a few, early rise in the morning for a road trip, see grandkids.


----------



## moke

Red or white…...is Cali wine country the Northern part?


----------



## pottz

> Here for a few, early rise in the morning for a road trip, see grandkids.
> 
> - Eric


lucky dog,enjoy my friend.


----------



## pottz

> Red or white…...is Cali wine country the Northern part?
> 
> - moke


well cali wine is expanding through out the state my friend.here in socal ive got the wine country known as temecula with about 35 wineries and growing about an 1-1/2 hour drive.to the north with a 2-1/2 hour drive from santa barbara north are about 150 wineries + -.then we go to wine heaven known as sanoma/napa valley with over 800 wineries !!!! so mike if you wanna taste some vino we have whatever your taste desires my friend.


----------



## bandit571

Would be nice to grow an afro like the drummer from Grand Funk Railroad had…...with the "Mutton chops" to boot.

After 37+ years of "High & Tight" haircuts…..went back to the shoulder length style…and a beard…..










gaining on it…


----------



## corelz125

Vineyards waste of space. Should grow barley, hops, and sugar cane instead


----------



## pottz

> Vineyards waste of space. Should grow barley, hops, and sugar cane instead
> 
> - corelz125


first warning !!!!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Once my hair starts touching my ears it's time to cut it


----------



## pottz

> Once my hair starts touching my ears it s time to cut it
> 
> - corelz125


damn staright.i was only stupid in my teen years about hair !


----------



## corelz125

Can keep the rotten grape juice in the land of Oz or black ducks.


----------



## moke

Looking good bandit…I think you must be one of the most prolific woodworkers around!

Corelz--I think you forgot agave plant! I like about 20% of wines….but only light beers though…that whole small brewery thing is not my deal either. After being LE my entire life, I know only the classroom side of drugs, but these lortabs that the Dr gave are kind of nice too!


----------



## pottz

> Can keep the rotten grape juice in the land of Oz or black ducks.
> 
> - corelz125


*WARNING #2 BUDDY* do i need to call our mutual friend ? i saved your ass once but it wont be twice ;-)) peace.


----------



## corelz125

Those IPAs I don't like. Can't wait for that fad to end. See Pottz Mike will have a small farm for Agave you can drink from that distillery


----------



## pottz

damn you old [email protected]#ks passing out already ? it's friday night and time too let loose ! yeah i know im talkin out my ass again being west coast and you guys are already 10-11 pm. hey i dont have much on the west coast to talk to.except maybe bob or,rich.it gets lonely here in the late hours unless the duck wakes up and starts drinking.but then it can get weird !!!!!


----------



## moke

not to be political….but I just took off my wrap on my arm…..Im orange….think Im turning into Trump?


----------



## corelz125

The Duck appears all hours of the clock


----------



## corelz125

No drinking with that medication Mike?


----------



## pottz

> not to be political….but I just took off my wrap on my arm…..Im orange….think Im turning into Trump?
> 
> - moke


oh hell nooooo mike !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> The Duck appears all hours of the clock
> 
> - corelz125


*so you calmed down now ?*


----------



## moke

> No drinking with that medication Mike?
> 
> - corelz125


you dont need it!


----------



## pottz

> No drinking with that medication Mike?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> you dont need it!
> 
> - moke


nobody said you "need" it mike ?


----------



## corelz125

Unless you want to start drooling all over yourself and forget who you are for the night


----------



## moke

> Unless you want to start drooling all over yourself and forget who you are for the night
> 
> - corelz125


I reserve that for Vegas!!!


----------



## moke

hey long day….going to hang it up!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Mike, why did they take the wrap off your arm, I thought they enhanced something else? 
The orange is probably from eating those Cheetos? Don't ask how I know.

We got enough droolers here, please take it to Southern Cali.


----------



## pottz

> Mike, why did they take the wrap off your arm, I thought they enhanced something else?
> The orange is probably from eating those Cheetos? Don t ask how I know.
> 
> We got enough droolers here, please take it to Southern Cali.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


hey easy buddy !


----------



## pottz

> Unless you want to start drooling all over yourself and forget who you are for the night
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I reserve that for Vegas!!!
> 
> - moke


man i got no desire to go to vegas.expensive and very phoeny ! just hand them your wallet when you get there because there gonna take it one way or another.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

For Pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> man i got no desire to go to vegas.expensive and very phoeny ! just hand them your wallet when you get there because there gonna take it one way or another.
> 
> - pottz


My SIL checks astrology and only goes to the casinos on lucky days. She comes home with a few thousand


----------



## Peteybadboy

Anyone have an opinion on Harvey Destroyer blades?

Made by Leitz.


----------



## controlfreak

When the hair on my neck is longer than the hair on my head, that's how I determine its time for a haircut.

Table looks great Bandit!


----------



## 987Ron

Use to worry about the hair length and when to cut but no more. Who do I have to impress, I get it cut when it bothers me. Short, but just comb over. No beard, but tempted as shaving is a pita, takes time.

Agree on IPA thing, never really had one that was as good as a real German Bier. Flensburger Dunkel last night. Kept the plops for possible drawer pulls.

The odd thing about Wine, Beer, Alcohol in general is after a few most people think they can dance.

Noticed in the Liquor store the invasion of scary names for beer, wine and rum. Started with hot sauces, then beer and now on wines. Not good ones but medium to poor ones, got to get your attention somehow.

have a good Saturday. I will.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> When the hair on my neck is longer than the hair on my head, that s how I determine its time for a haircut.
> 
> Table looks great Bandit!
> 
> - controlfreak


and when i can pull my own hair its time for a trim both head and beard and eye brows :<))))))))


----------



## corelz125

It seems no matter what the flavor is suppose to be in a hot pocket they all taste the same. At least to me they do. If it's a philly cheese steak or pepperoni pizza has the same taste. Mostly tongue burning hot cheese.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hot pockets give me an awful case of the skidders :<((((((((((


----------



## corelz125

After World War II, an American soldier was going back to London from the front.
He was on a very crowded train and was looking for a seat, but the only empty one was next to an older lady, and she had her pet poodle on it.
He said, "Please, madam, I'm very tired. May I please sit here?"
The lady replied, "No. My precious little poodle, Miss Fluffy, is sitting here."
The soldier walked the length of the train again with no luck,
so he went back to the same seat next to the same woman and said,
"Please, Madam, I have been fighting at the front for months, my feet hurt and I'm very tired. May I please sit here?"
The woman told him, "I cannot believe how rude you are! I have already told you that my darling little Miss Fluffy is sitting here."
At that, the American lost his temper, picked up the poodle and threw it out the window.
An elderly man who was sitting across the compartment looked at the American soldier and said,
"You Americans do everything wrong. You drive on the wrong side of the road, you eat with the wrong hand and now you've thrown the wrong pest out of the window!"


----------



## bandit571

"Overfed, overpaid, over sexed, and over here.." LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

I shave every 3 to 4 days. More concerned w nose hair these days. Wife cuts my hair when I can't stand myself anymore.

Ron I used to like IPAs don't anymore. Lager beer for me.

Dug out a covered drainpipe this morning, painted and bolted a 2×4 sheet of 3/4 ply to the car garage for screwing hooks on the wall for food shopping bags umbrella etc. Very low motivation right now. Sinus infection slowing me down. Soaked by T shirt twice through.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Enjoy your Easter eggs this year…. archeologists informed me that you may not be celebrating it next year,


----------



## moke

> Mike, why did they take the wrap off your arm, I thought they enhanced something else?
> The orange is probably from eating those Cheetos? Don t ask how I know.
> 
> We got enough droolers here, please take it to Southern Cali.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I LOVE cheetos, and so do my dogs! Everyday we have a few. I asked for enhancement, but they said enough is enough….


----------



## moke

> Unless you want to start drooling all over yourself and forget who you are for the night
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I reserve that for Vegas!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> man i got no desire to go to vegas.expensive and very phoeny ! just hand them your wallet when you get there because there gonna take it one way or another.
> 
> - pottz


Don't be so cheap Larry!! You can't take all that with you! Live a little….


----------



## moke

> For Pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny, I ate my first Hot Pockets last week….the FIL is whining so the wife has to go and listen to his BS….The Hot Pockets were awful…not sure how people eat them. Our housekeeper has lunch here once in a while and we bought them for her….OMG!!!!


----------



## moke

> hot pockets give me an awful case of the skidders :<((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


TMI!!!!


----------



## moke

Ok, I think now is a good time to have a serious discussion, joking is ok, but I really want a an answer.

Why do you all think that dominoes are so much better that biscuits….It really just looks like a different configuration of that same thing….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke,

I have the XL domino. That large domino makes a serious joint. More than alignment. I have had a PC biscuit jointer since Norm showed it on the NYWS as well. The 500 does not have as robust domino as the XL.


----------



## moke

> Moke,
> 
> I have the XL domino. That large domino makes a serious joint. More than alignment. I have had a PC biscuit jointer since Norm showed it on the NYWS as well. The 500 does not have as robust domino as the XL.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


So why both…..never having had a domino, or even been around one, I don't understand….


----------



## corelz125

I see the difference with the domino and a biscuit. There's not much to a biscuit just a thin piece of wood. The domino is an actual floating tenon. It has more meat to it. I dont know the sizes of all the different dominos since I'll never buy one for the price they are and the amount of times I would use it.


----------



## corelz125

Now a domino or a pocket hole joint not much difference there.


----------



## 987Ron

What is the strength difference between a floating tenon and a standard mortise and tennon? Would seem a floating tenon cut by a domino would be faster, easier method for fast work but not very traditional. Do not have or ever used a domino and likely never will. Go the more traditional way.


----------



## pottz

> For Pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ahhhh im having DW flashbacks !!!!!! i guess your gonna bring the burn barrel out next -lol !


----------



## pottz

> Unless you want to start drooling all over yourself and forget who you are for the night
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I reserve that for Vegas!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> man i got no desire to go to vegas.expensive and very phoeny ! just hand them your wallet when you get there because there gonna take it one way or another.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t be so cheap Larry!! You can t take all that with you! Live a little….
> 
> - moke


im saving it for the beagle when i die.to hell with the kid.


----------



## pottz

> I see the difference with the domino and a biscuit. There s not much to a biscuit just a thin piece of wood. The domino is an actual floating tenon. It has more meat to it. I dont know the sizes of all the different dominos since I ll never buy one for the price they are and the amount of times I would use it.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 totally different tools and applications.ive got both.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, think of the xl domino as a Tenon machine and a biscuit jointer as an alignment machine.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, a domino is was faster than cutting tenons. Real tenons would be stronger than a Domino. I would not make a heavy door with a domino for example. I might make a couch with the XL Domino. 2 x in each joint


----------



## moke

> Moke,
> 
> I have the XL domino. That large domino makes a serious joint. More than alignment. I have had a PC biscuit jointer since Norm showed it on the NYWS as well. The 500 does not have as robust domino as the XL.
> 
> - Peteybadboy





> I see the difference with the domino and a biscuit. There s not much to a biscuit just a thin piece of wood. The domino is an actual floating tenon. It has more meat to it. I dont know the sizes of all the different dominos since I ll never buy one for the price they are and the amount of times I would use it.
> 
> - corelz125





> What is the strength difference between a floating tenon and a standard mortise and tennon? Would seem a floating tenon cut by a domino would be faster, easier method for fast work but not very traditional. Do not have or ever used a domino and likely never will. Go the more traditional way.
> 
> - 987Ron


 So the difference is the strength of the joint? I'm going to platy devils advocate….I have taken or tried to take out several glued joints….the wood tears, not the glued joint. Do I need that joint with the strength of the joint primarily being the glue anyway?

Edit…Thank you all for trying to get this through my hard head.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz I have a Kreg jig for pocket holes. A very strong joint. Problem is you see the pocket in most applications. Case frames is a good use of pocket holes joints. Holes are on the inside.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, the tenon adds a great deal to the strength of the joint than just glue alone. Edge to edge glue up like a table top would not need a biscuit or domino. 90 degree end grain to edge of a board a domino adds a lot of strength. (so does a pocket hole)

There are some YouTubes out there showing the various joints.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, yes DW and hot pockets!


----------



## corelz125

I wouldn't trust a biscuit and a butt joint glue up on a table apron. 2 dominos I would. Haha Petey I waiting to see who's feathers I would ruffle first comparing pocket holes to a festool. Hidden pocket holes are a super strong joint


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz, I'm not a fanatic. Yes pocket holes are super strong. Makes case work easy if you plan to use veneer.

I would like to see the duck explode however.

Anyone see the woodpeckers domino mortis thing for small pieces to miter? I bet the Duck has one on order.


----------



## moke

> Moke, the tenon adds a great deal to the strength of the joint than just glue alone. Edge to edge glue up like a table top would not need a biscuit or domino. 90 degree end grain to edge of a board a domino adds a lot of strength. (so does a pocket hole)
> 
> There are some YouTubes out there showing the various joints.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks Petey, once again, you have the experience and take the time to explain it. I did watch several videos…. their key was to strengthen the joint. I get that, I guess. I am still not a fan of buying a 1500 to 1700.00 hand tool…..cheap I guess….


----------



## moke

I am going to be away again tonite. One of the two little guys I make toys for has a little brother, that is being baptized tonite. I am also going to have a new llttle neighbor boy soon. I am playing with new designs for some toys










With these skate board wheels










This body is not wood, but I can sand it to a similar shape. I have to paint it Chicago Bears colors though…..for his room is a Bears theme. The driver won't have a helmet either….What you guys think? any ideas, thoughts?
The wheels come with bearing I can mount them in the same way with capped pins as the wooden wheels.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Ok, I think now is a good time to have a serious discussion, joking is ok, but I really want a an answer.
> 
> Why do you all think that dominoes are so much better that biscuits….It really just looks like a different configuration of that same thing….
> 
> - moke


It's all in the delivery mechanism… the *Domino* is exact (if you choose it to be) while a biscuit is approx.



> I m going to platy devils advocate….I have taken or tried to take out several glued joints….the wood tears, not the glued joint. Do I need that joint with the strength of the joint primarily being the glue anyway?
> - moke


When it comes to endgrain against endgrain, I agree that a *Domino* or biscuit is primarily good for alignment.

Where they come into play is *endgrain*, particle board, melamine, MDF and not to mention *breakdown hardware*... unless you're a pockethole tragic (which, I won't mention).

I had a biscuit joiner and a *Leigh FMT* that had me hold off on the *Domino* for around 13 years… as soon as *Fe$tool* released the *breakdown* connectors for the 500, my order was placed.



> .... not a fan of buying a 1500 to 1700.00 *hand tool*.....cheap I guess….
> - moke


Damn you *moke*... it's not a *hand tool*... it's a *Fe$tool*!


----------



## moke

> Ok, I think now is a good time to have a serious discussion, joking is ok, but I really want a an answer.
> 
> Why do you all think that dominoes are so much better that biscuits….It really just looks like a different configuration of that same thing….
> 
> - moke
> 
> It s all in the delivery mechanism… the *Domino* is exact (if you choose it to be) while a biscuit is approx.
> - moke
> 
> I m going to platy devils advocate….I have taken or tried to take out several glued joints….the wood tears, not the glued joint. Do I need that joint with the strength of the joint primarily being the glue anyway?
> 
> When it comes to endgrain against endgrain, I agree that a *Domino* or biscuit is primarily good for alignment.
> 
> Where they come into play is *endgrain*, particle board, melamine, MDF and not to mention *breakdown hardware*... unless you re a pockethole tragic (which, I won t mention).
> 
> I had a biscuit joiner and a *Leigh FMT* that had me hold off on the *Domino* for around 13 years… as soon as *Fe$tool* released the *breakdown* connectors for the 500, my order was placed.
> 
> .... not a fan of buying a 1500 to 1700.00 *hand tool*.....cheap I guess….
> - moke
> 
> Damn you *moke*... it s not a *hand tool*... it s a *Fe$tool*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


It's a tool that is more than my first two cars combined!


----------



## moke

Corelz….I found some Kraken Black rum….going to get some this week…..


----------



## pottz

> Corelz I have a Kreg jig for pocket holes. A very strong joint. Problem is you see the pocket in most applications. Case frames is a good use of pocket holes joints. Holes are on the inside.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


thats what ive used mine primarily for,really speeds up making frames.


----------



## pottz

> Ok, I think now is a good time to have a serious discussion, joking is ok, but I really want a an answer.
> 
> Why do you all think that dominoes are so much better that biscuits….It really just looks like a different configuration of that same thing….
> 
> - moke
> 
> It s all in the delivery mechanism… the *Domino* is exact (if you choose it to be) while a biscuit is approx.
> - moke
> 
> I m going to platy devils advocate….I have taken or tried to take out several glued joints….the wood tears, not the glued joint. Do I need that joint with the strength of the joint primarily being the glue anyway?
> 
> When it comes to endgrain against endgrain, I agree that a *Domino* or biscuit is primarily good for alignment.
> 
> Where they come into play is *endgrain*, particle board, melamine, MDF and not to mention *breakdown hardware*... unless you re a pockethole tragic (which, I won t mention).
> 
> I had a biscuit joiner and a *Leigh FMT* that had me hold off on the *Domino* for around 13 years… as soon as *Fe$tool* released the *breakdown* connectors for the 500, my order was placed.
> 
> .... not a fan of buying a 1500 to 1700.00 *hand tool*.....cheap I guess….
> - moke
> 
> Damn you *moke*... it s not a *hand tool*... it s a *Fe$tool*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> It s a tool that is more than my first two cars combined!
> 
> - moke


yeah but that was 1928 mike,prices have gone up ;-))


----------



## corelz125

I think it's most of these youtube wannabe furniture builders that build everything and anything with pocket holes. There's a place for them. Then there's no business using them other times. Like watching one of them build a breadboard table and just pocket hole screw the breadboard end on. I would like to go put one of the Ducks casks on that end. What makes it even worse all the comments saying how amazing they are.


----------



## controlfreak

If I were trying to make a living making … I would buy a Domino. Being a cheap guy hobbyist and loving the hand tool world, I'm good without.


----------



## 987Ron

> If I were trying to make a living making … I would buy a Domino. Being a cheap guy hobbyist and loving the hand tool world, I m good without.
> 
> - controlfreak


+1 Agree and as I downsize the projects I build to smaller items or if I was doing a lot of lathe work the Domino is a tool that I do not need as are a lot of others. Would have one if I was building furniture etc.


----------



## BurlyBob

I seriously considered a Domino to build my Roubo workbench. I'm sure it would have been a great tool. I just wasn't sure how much i would use it after the bench and didn't see how I could justify that much money for a one time project. So far the biscuits and glue have been doing a very nice job for me.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> hot pockets give me an awful case of the skidders :<((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> TMI!!!!
> 
> - moke


* T M I * would be a picture of it LMAO :<))))))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> It s a tool that is more than my first two cars combined!
> - moke


Probably… 








but even my *first car* had a *floor*... and *cute company* in the passenger's seat!


> .... What makes it even worse all the comments saying how amazing they are.
> - corelz125


*Kreg* employs a lot of *"Yes"* people.


> ... Why do you all think that dominoes are so much better that biscuits….
> - moke


The fact that you dared to ask that question indicates to me you lust for one…

But if you stay stubborn, I'll set you a challenge… in 1 year's time, underline the $1,500 in your bank account that you saved in not buying the *Domino*... and then regret for the rest of your life NOT buying one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been working on this finger joint jig for awhile.










Needed a holder when not in use.










Sick ain't it?


----------



## corelz125

The price of a domino I could buy one of those fancy high dollar custom planes that Devin loves.


----------



## corelz125

> It s a tool that is more than my first two cars combined!
> - moke
> 
> Probably…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but even my *first car* had a *floor*... and *cute company* in the passenger s seat!
> 
> .... What makes it even worse all the comments saying how amazing they are.
> - corelz125
> 
> *Kreg* employs a lot of *"Yes"* people.
> 
> ... Why do you all think that dominoes are so much better that biscuits….
> - moke
> 
> The fact that you dared to ask that question indicates to me you lust for one…
> 
> But if you stay stubborn, I ll set you a challenge… in 1 year s time, underline the $1,500 in your bank account that you saved in not buying the *Domino*... and then regret for the rest of your life NOT buying one.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That pic is hilarious


----------



## pottz

> It s a tool that is more than my first two cars combined!
> - moke
> 
> Probably…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but even my *first car* had a *floor*... and *cute company* in the passenger s seat!
> 
> .... What makes it even worse all the comments saying how amazing they are.
> - corelz125
> 
> *Kreg* employs a lot of *"Yes"* people.
> 
> ... Why do you all think that dominoes are so much better that biscuits….
> - moke
> 
> The fact that you dared to ask that question indicates to me you lust for one…
> 
> But if you stay stubborn, I ll set you a challenge… in 1 year s time, underline the $1,500 in your bank account that you saved in not buying the *Domino*... and then regret for the rest of your life NOT buying one.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


he'll be back ducks,they all come back once they wake up !


----------



## corelz125

Gunny what do you use for the spacing on that jig?


----------



## pottz

> The price of a domino I could buy one of those fancy high dollar custom planes that Devin loves.
> 
> - corelz125


still over whelmed with jealousy i see.i thought you got past that ? ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny what do you use for the spacing on that jig?
> 
> - corelz125


1/4 square rod. It is removable so I can use sled for dados and such.


----------



## pottz




----------



## corelz125

Gunny have any action pics of the jig in use?


----------



## corelz125

> - pottz


That means the guy with the big fish paid someone else to reel it in for him


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> That means the guy with the big fish paid someone else to reel it in for him
> 
> - corelz125


maybe ? thats not the point buddy ;-))


----------



## corelz125

That's the festool way you pay high dollar for the hard work to be done for you. Then you pose with the outcome.


----------



## pottz

> That s the festool way you pay high dollar for the hard work to be done for you. Then you pose with the outcome.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah so whats your point ? hell you think the duck is gonna cut out all those puzzle pieces by hand on a scroll saw.work smart not harder. so jealous ;-/


----------



## corelz125

Hahaha then thats it now i'm going to start building a 6' level


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It s a tool that is more than my first two cars combined!
> - moke
> 
> Probably…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I can't wait to see if Moke uses that pattern )


----------



## pottz

> Hahaha then thats it now i m going to start building a 6 level
> 
> - corelz125


such a follower.hell if your gonna do it go big.id say 10' min.go big or go home man.blows my mind that someone wants to make a home made level-lol. it's cool i guess as long as you expect reliability ?


----------



## pottz

> It s a tool that is more than my first two cars combined!
> - moke
> 
> Probably…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I can t wait to see if Moke uses that pattern )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


he kinda looks like fred huh ? this will teach him for taking the night off ;-))


----------



## moke

> It s a tool that is more than my first two cars combined!
> - moke
> 
> Probably…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I can t wait to see if Moke uses that pattern )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> he kinda looks like fred huh ? this will teach him for taking the night off ;-))
> 
> - pottz


I love the Photo!!!! THanks Duck…...
NOW POTTZY…...I LOOK LIKE FRED FLINTSTONE? WARNING #1- #10!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> It s a tool that is more than my first two cars combined!
> - moke
> 
> Probably…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I can t wait to see if Moke uses that pattern )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> he kinda looks like fred huh ? this will teach him for taking the night off ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I love the Photo!!!! THanks Duck…...
> NOW POTTZY…...I LOOK LIKE FRED FLINTSTONE? WARNING #1- #10!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!
> 
> - moke


*ha ha, hey bud ive been warned by more powerful than you many times-LMAO !!!!!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The price of a domino I could buy one of those fancy high dollar *custom planes* that Devin loves.
> - corelz125


And if you put the money into a bank, after 1,897 years at reasonable interest rates, you could buy a real,








plane… at least flyiing would be better on your back than *custom planing*.


> - pottz
> 
> That means the guy with the big fish paid someone else to reel it in for him
> - corelz125


Hell I'd pay someone the price of a *Domino* to help me pull in a catch that big.


> I can t wait to see if Moke uses that pattern )
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I'd rather see him in *"The Classic"*...


----------



## corelz125

Pottz you use a 4" or 6" square? Is it a combo or double square? Or you have all of them?


----------



## EricFai

Mike, great ride you have there.

Don't have either a domino nor a biscuit. I have done old school M&T and it works fine. Can't see spending the money on either, to many other things i can think of with a better value. I have also used dowel pins, sizing the dowels accordingly.


----------



## corelz125

Thats wrong putting him in your house dress


----------



## pottz

> The price of a domino I could buy one of those fancy high dollar custom planes that Devin loves.
> - corelz125
> 
> And if you put the money into a bank, after 897 years you could buy a real,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plane… at least flyiing would be better on your back than hand planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That means the guy with the big fish paid someone else to reel it in for him
> - corelz125
> 
> Hell I d pay someone the price of a *Domino* to help me pull in a catch that big.
> 
> I can t wait to see if Moke uses that pattern )
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I d rather see him in *"The Classic"*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


that fish,nothing.my biggest salmon was 57lbs. and yes i fought it and reeled in,by myself corelz. i couldn't afford the guy at the time-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you use a 4" or 6" square? Is it a combo or double square? Or you have all of them?
> 
> - corelz125


?


----------



## corelz125

Eric I just use a slot cutter for the router. Not as fast as a dedicated biscuit cutter but gets the job done. Also can use the bit for other things


----------



## corelz125

> Pottz you use a 4" or 6" square? Is it a combo or double square? Or you have all of them?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ?
> For your lay out work. Do you have a smaller square or only a 12"?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny have any action pics of the jig in use?
> 
> - corelz125


Not yet, just got jig finished and holder made. Been using a mock up as guide and to work out kinks.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you use a 4" or 6" square? Is it a combo or double square? Or you have all of them?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ?
> For your lay out work. Do you have a smaller square or only a 12"?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - corelz125





> Pottz you use a 4" or 6" square? Is it a combo or double square? Or you have all of them?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ?
> For your lay out work. Do you have a smaller square or only a 12"?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - corelz125












hey take your pick bud.half of those are bridge city in every configuration youd ever want my friend !!!!

i posted this pic before and got chastised for just throwing them in a drawer all mixed up.apparently they should be more organized and presented properly ? hey they aint for show,they get used !


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, that is true, I can see that working. I have a shopsmith, and use the horizontal boring set up, which works very well.

As woodworkers we use what we are used to, to get the results we are looking for. What works for one may not work for others. If it ain't broke don't try to fix it.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, you need some organization there. Build yourself a nice till to put all of those in, placed at an easy reach from the bench. Just saying.


----------



## corelz125

A shopsmith then you're all set. That eliminates a lot of other tools. 
Been thinking about getting a smaller square is a 4" square worth it. I only have 12" combos that i use


----------



## corelz125

Speed squares dont belong in the same drawer as a bridge city


----------



## moke

Pottzy….what affiliation with Bridge City do you have? Anything you can offer your brothers?


----------



## pottz

> Speed squares dont belong in the same drawer as a bridge city
> 
> - corelz125


sorry im not into "segregation". hey this is cali boys.all my squares are considered equal !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy….what affiliation with Bridge City do you have? Anything you can offer your brothers?
> 
> - moke


maybe…................? you tell me.pm my friend. ;-)))))))))))


----------



## corelz125

You use that saddle square a lot?


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, it's an older model 73' but it is tuned up. A few extra attachments I have are a router and shapper. I do not use the table saw part. Mostly for lathe, drilling and sanding.

I know some folks knock them, but to each as own. I like mine.


----------



## moke

> Pottzy….what affiliation with Bridge City do you have? Anything you can offer your brothers?
> 
> - moke
> 
> maybe…................? you tell me.pm my friend. ;-)))))))))))
> 
> - pottz


Just kidding…..evidently Im saving for a domino 700


----------



## corelz125

Doesnt matter what year it is if you have it dialed in and working right. Thats what counts


----------



## pottz

> You use that saddle square a lot?
> 
> - corelz125


no


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *As woodworkers* we use what we are used to, to get the results we are looking for. What works for one may not work for others. If it ain t broke don t try to fix it.
> - Eric


I strive to be a master drinkster… I dabble in woodie stuff when the cask gets temporarily empty.


> i posted this pic before and got chastised for just throwing them in a drawer all mixed up.apparently they should be more organized and presented properly ? hey they aint for show,they get used !
> - pottz


When it comes to measuring up, metal should never kiss metal… unless it's *robot wars*!

I cringe when I see lose drill bits tossed in together in a drawer… metal measuring sticks are no different… but then again you may need an excuse to justify 6".


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy….what affiliation with Bridge City do you have? Anything you can offer your brothers?
> 
> - moke
> 
> maybe…................? you tell me.pm my friend. ;-)))))))))))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just kidding…..evidently Im saving for a domino 700
> 
> - moke


thats a big boy,do you need the large or would a 500 do what you need.my 500 does all i want for furniture making.now if your doing doors or gates or other large projects then maybe? never joke about a festool domino…........or you may find a horses head in your bed, capeesh ?


----------



## moke

> Pottzy….what affiliation with Bridge City do you have? Anything you can offer your brothers?
> 
> - moke
> 
> maybe…................? you tell me.pm my friend. ;-)))))))))))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just kidding…..evidently Im saving for a domino 700
> 
> - moke
> 
> thats a big boy,do you need the large or would a 500 do what you need.my 500 does all i want for furniture making.now if your doing doors or gates or other large projects then maybe? never joke about a festool domino…........or you may find a horses head in your bed, capeesh ?
> 
> - pottz


Hey you may be an Italian…..but Im a jack booted German! If I get a 500, will the Duck make fun of me?


----------



## pottz

> *As woodworkers* we use what we are used to, to get the results we are looking for. What works for one may not work for others. If it ain t broke don t try to fix it.
> - Eric
> 
> I strive to be a master drinkster… I dabble in woodie stuff when the cask gets temporarily empty.
> 
> i posted this pic before and got chastised for just throwing them in a drawer all mixed up.apparently they should be more organized and presented properly ? hey they aint for show,they get used !
> - pottz
> 
> When it comes to measuring up, metal should never kiss metal… unless it s *robot wars*!
> 
> I cringe when I see lose drill bits tossed in together in a drawer… metal measuring sticks are no different… but then again you may need an excuse to justify 6".
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck












my pen making bits.ill bet this really irritates the [email protected]#t outta you huh duckie ?


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy….what affiliation with Bridge City do you have? Anything you can offer your brothers?
> 
> - moke
> 
> maybe…................? you tell me.pm my friend. ;-)))))))))))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just kidding…..evidently Im saving for a domino 700
> 
> - moke
> 
> thats a big boy,do you need the large or would a 500 do what you need.my 500 does all i want for furniture making.now if your doing doors or gates or other large projects then maybe? never joke about a festool domino…........or you may find a horses head in your bed, capeesh ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey you may be an Italian…..but Im a jack booted German! If I get a 500, will the Duck make fun of me?
> 
> - moke


italian,bite your blood sausage mike.im 75% german my friend ,i wish i was italian because like you i dont like german food much. no the duck will be fine with the 500,it's all you'll need.


----------



## corelz125

Doesnt matter what year it is if you have it dialed in and working right. Thats what counts


> You use that saddle square a lot?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no
> 
> - pottz


I'll make you a trade I'll send you a few bottles of Yellowtail Shiraz for the saddle square.


----------



## pottz

> Doesnt matter what year it is if you have it dialed in and working right. Thats what counts
> 
> You use that saddle square a lot?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ll make you a trade I ll send you a few bottles of Yellowtail Shiraz for the saddle square.
> 
> - corelz125


or a few dozen ? remember this aint the duck your talkin to my friend.


----------



## corelz125

Caymus cab yellowtail all the same thing


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, I spent a few hours last month going through it, clean some parts, lubricate some, checked all the settingings for square, ect.

I had to order a manual, to determine some part numbers and ordered what I needed, still need to install them. (The speed controll gears).


----------



## pottz

> Caymus cab yellowtail all the same thing
> 
> - corelz125


HA HA,like i said im not the duck buddy ! you need to step it up my friend.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, looks like you need some storage boxes there. That is one amazing drill bit box.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, looks like you need some storage boxes there. That is one amazing drill bit box.
> 
> - Eric


yeah well,just an accumulation of stuff from making pens for the last 20 years.lots of duplicates from kits or whatever.


----------



## EricFai

I have a few of those types of duplicates to.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> You use that saddle square a lot?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no
> 
> - pottz


The *'pecker* group make a decent gizmo,








.... though I've printed quite a few of these,








for my cheap acquaintances.


----------



## corelz125

Ok I'll throw in a Carlo Rossi gallon to.


----------



## corelz125

How long have you had the machine for Eric?


----------



## moke

I have a 6' low boy rollerbench full of pen stuff….plus three lathes and a pegboard wall full of tools…..almost all for pens….


----------



## corelz125

The pecker group has quite a few nice saddle and t squares.


----------



## pottz

> Ok I ll throw in a Carlo Rossi gallon to.
> 
> - corelz125


you talkin to me or the duck.now you wanna talk about that caymus cab we can start the negotiation ? it's vintage bridge city before the chinese bought it.


----------



## pottz

> The pecker group has quite a few nice saddle and t squares.
> 
> - corelz125


great give em a call,im sure theyed love to sell some-lol.


----------



## corelz125

> Ok I ll throw in a Carlo Rossi gallon to.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> you talkin to me or the duck.now you wanna talk about that caymus cab we can start the negotiation ? it s vintage bridge city before the chinese bought it.
> 
> - pottz


Its old stock then so worth even less


----------



## pottz

> Ok I ll throw in a Carlo Rossi gallon to.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> you talkin to me or the duck.now you wanna talk about that caymus cab we can start the negotiation ? it s vintage bridge city before the chinese bought it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Its old stock then so worth even less
> 
> - corelz125


yeah right,think again my friend. hey never mind i posted on ebay and bids are climbing fast !


----------



## corelz125

I know you dont have any of the boxes or paper work so they could be imposters


----------



## pottz

> I know you dont have any of the boxes or paper work so they could be imposters
> 
> - corelz125


totally !

ok boys im going on an SNL break.back later…......maybe !


----------



## moke

> I know you dont have any of the boxes or paper work so they could be imposters
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> totally !
> 
> ok boys im going on an SNL break.back later…......maybe !
> 
> - pottz


What SNL? Whats next the Bachelor?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Say good night Moke and you get 4500


----------



## moke

You are a good man Bob…..good nite!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Goals are gold, eh?


----------



## pottz

> I know you dont have any of the boxes or paper work so they could be imposters
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> totally !
> 
> ok boys im going on an SNL break.back later…......maybe !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What SNL? Whats next the Bachelor?
> 
> - moke


mike snl has been on for over 40 years man. but i gotta say tonight is sucking big time.the host and musical guest is "lizzo" who the hell is she? well she probably weighs over 350 pounds and wears no bra,but needs one badly. so hey im back.wasted 30 minutes with that crap.lets just say SNL is not what it was in it's hay day !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Happy Easter.

Body hurts, from digging looking for a buried drain. Found that but hurt today.

Golf at 9 boyz vs Girlz


----------



## EricFai

Mike, I remember my dad purchased it used in the mid to late 70's, so basically the second owner. It is the only power tool of his that I have left, the ex sold all the other stuff off, b….....

He had a complete woodshop which I acquired when he passed. I wish I had his talents with carving, maybe one day. My sister brought down a box of goodies a few weeks back. There were so.e of his early duck carvings, and about 6 which were in the process before he passed. A few of those were song birds. I'll have to post a photo after I return home next weekend. He was a very talented man, entered shows in the Midwest, and a big one over in Maryland. Won many 1st and 2nd place and Honorable Mention ribbons. That was back in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## 987Ron

Easter morning, Up and about and that is about all. Coffee will get me going, maybe.

Lunch with the kids at their house. Not a traditional Easter Dinner. Just a Mom, Dad, Son, DIL, Daughter along with their Corgi thing. Think he, the son not the Corgi, is trying out a goulash recipe from my old Aunt Pauline. Great cook, she raised 6 boys. Still drool when I remember her home made noodles, dinner rolls, etc. Miss her.

Have a wonderful Easter. As Adam Clayton Powell once said "Keep the faith Baby". Not religious in his case if I recall correctly.


----------



## corelz125

Sounds like he was a very good artist besides a woodworker.

That "plus size" Lizzo has been all over the place past few years. She's telling everyone go ahead and be fat if you want to be.


----------



## EricFai

Yes he was Corelz. He worked for a utility company in Michigan. Started at the bottom in the advertising and display department, when he retired after 33 years he was the general manager of that department.

Artist skills, silk screening, painting both oil and water color, charcoal sketching, welded sculptures, wood sculptures, small furniture and display cases, carving decorative decoys and song birds. Seems like it was always something different.


----------



## moke

> I know you dont have any of the boxes or paper work so they could be imposters
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> totally !
> 
> ok boys im going on an SNL break.back later…......maybe !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What SNL? Whats next the Bachelor?
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike snl has been on for over 40 years man. but i gotta say tonight is sucking big time.the host and musical guest is "lizzo" who the hell is she? well she probably weighs over 350 pounds and wears no bra,but needs one badly. so hey im back.wasted 30 minutes with that crap.lets just say SNL is not what it was in it s hay day !
> 
> - pottz


 SNL, just like everything on the LEFT coast is too political….and I fail to see most of the humor…..


----------



## moke

Happy Easter to all my friends!!!

Went to the Baptism last night….not related, but great friends and great family, just not ours. There were 8 men there, 7 of which were named Mike. Confusing to be sure. I am sure those f you with a common name have realized this, but even like when in a busy place, when someone yells, hey Mike! I never even look any more. I really only have a few people that call me my real name…..my Mother called me random names. John….Peter….Elmer…..Willard. When she was dying the nurse asked me if she was lucid and calling me by my right name…I laughed.

Making what I call Mikey Burgers for dinner this evening. They are two 1/3 burgers put together with Pickle, onion, and tomato sealed inside. Lately, I make the top burger concave and pour in veleeta type liquid cheese at the last minute. let it set up and serve on a Brioche bun. Fry some taters on griddle grill and forget that I am on a diet.

Arm feels great, better than the day before surgery. They told me to wrap it in sealing type saran wrap, to shower. 
Have you ever seen a Monkey have sex with a football? Yah, I'm done with that. The incision looks sealed up to me….

Thanks to Bob for giving me 4500…I have no idea why I am worried about the numbers, maybe it is my competitive nature, I was an athlete in College… the discussion amongst friends is awesome…number shouldn't matter right? All right 491 to go…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I was an athlete in College…
> - moke


I also was an *athlete* at school, college, uni and old age…. The problem was/is that *everyone else* is just a lot better *athlete*!


----------



## BurlyBob

Happy Easter to you all.

I'll post a couple of photos later to the bench progress. This is becoming one heavy Bruiser.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Arm feels great, better than the day before surgery. They told me to wrap it in sealing type saran wrap, to shower.
> Have you ever seen a Monkey have sex with a football? Yah, I m done with that. The incision looks sealed up to me….
> 
> - moke


I heard that soaking it in cider makes it feel better.
What ever you do with your arm while it's soaking is up to you…....
(probably get blocked after that one) :>/


----------



## Peteybadboy

Golfed today. Back sore from digging yesterday, and a smidge hung over. Boyz won. Bill shot 36 on the front.

Resting (talking to you all) for an hr, then picking friends to take them to another friends for dinner.

Eric I would like to see some of your dad's work.

I have got to make a list of the projects I want to build and take a day away from all else to get started.

Enjoy your Easter dinner. Passover, too.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, I post some photos after next weekend. The decoys he made and entered in competition had to float correctly in the water. The shows I went to with him were fun. A weekend event and they were selling everything related to duck hunting. And the had competition for dog trials to, fun to watch.


----------



## corelz125

Sounds like he did it all. What type of welding did he use?

I've heard that one a few times before LeeRoy.


----------



## EricFai

He used 2 tanks, I am not a welder so I can't say the type. Bit is was abstract art. My sister has the bull, I think that was about 12" high. And my son has the naked woman which stands about 16" high.


----------



## corelz125

That's small stuff not easy welding small things.

All you Ryobi guys they have a Ryobi cordless track saw now. Can add that to the arsenal now Duck.


----------



## 987Ron

Home from dinner with the kids. Nice time. 
Take it easy balance of the day.
Maybe a Spaten Lager later. Good German Bier. 
later


----------



## moke

> Arm feels great, better than the day before surgery. They told me to wrap it in sealing type saran wrap, to shower.
> Have you ever seen a Monkey have sex with a football? Yah, I m done with that. The incision looks sealed up to me….
> 
> - moke
> 
> I heard that soaking it in cider makes it feel better.
> What ever you do with your arm while it s soaking is up to you…....
> (probably get blocked after that one) :>/
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LMAO


----------



## moke

> That s small stuff not easy welding small things.
> 
> All you Ryobi guys they have a Ryobi cordless track saw now. Can add that to the arsenal now Duck.
> 
> - corelz125


You are late to the discussion Danny…he said he has the Festool Track Saw, now me…...


----------



## moke

> Good German Bier.
> later
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron that is a contradiction…...


----------



## corelz125

> That s small stuff not easy welding small things.
> 
> All you Ryobi guys they have a Ryobi cordless track saw now. Can add that to the arsenal now Duck.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You are late to the discussion Danny…he said he has the Festool Track Saw, now me…...
> 
> - moke


He has the festool not the Ryobi yet. He can use the Ryobi when he feels like slumming it.


----------



## moke

> That s small stuff not easy welding small things.
> 
> All you Ryobi guys they have a Ryobi cordless track saw now. Can add that to the arsenal now Duck.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You are late to the discussion Danny…he said he has the Festool Track Saw, now me…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> He has the festool not the Ryobi yet. He can use the Ryobi when he feels like slumming it.
> 
> - corelz125


It was just just reviewed by Wood Magazine as being very good….the article is not out yet, but it was leaked as being a good tool….


----------



## 987Ron

> Good German Bier.
> later
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Ron that is a contradiction…...
> 
> - moke


You are right I said it wrong to correct* A Great German Bier*


----------



## moke

> Good German Bier.
> later
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Ron that is a contradiction…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> You are right I said it wrong to correct* A Great German Bier*
> 
> - 987Ron


Oh man…...LOL


----------



## northwoodsman

It will be interesting to see how well the Ryobi cordless track saw sells. For $399 it doesn't come with a battery or a charger (I'm sure most people looking at it will already have both), and it has (2) 27.5" tracks instead of a single 55" track. You can only cut up to 260 linear ft. with a 4 mAh battery. You can get a Kreg corded kit with a single track for the same price or a corded Makita kit for only $50 more.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Wimps…


----------



## 987Ron

How pure is the gold in the Goldschlager?

Can gold be ingested? | Popular Answers
Search domain popularanswers.orghttps://popularanswers.org › can-gold-be-ingested
Can gold be ingested? Gold is a noble metal and for this reason it does not react inside human bodies. This means that it is not absorbed during the digestion process, so it is safe to eat. Purity of edible gold must be *23-24 karats*, above that used in typical jewelry, which *may contain other metals and can be toxic if consumed*.

Just curious.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Happy Easter to all my friends!!!
> 
> ..........
> 
> Thanks to Bob for giving me 4500…I have no idea why I am worried about the numbers, maybe it is my competitive nature, I was an athlete in College… the discussion amongst friends is awesome…number shouldn t matter right? All right 491 to go…..
> 
> - moke


Happy Easter everybody!

Mike, U R welcome. I just happened to notice 4499 was next. I couldn't resist the temptation to make Brownie points )


----------



## pottz

> How pure is the gold in the Goldschlager?
> 
> Can gold be ingested? | Popular Answers
> Search domain popularanswers.orghttps://popularanswers.org › can-gold-be-ingested
> Can gold be ingested? Gold is a noble metal and for this reason it does not react inside human bodies. This means that it is not absorbed during the digestion process, so it is safe to eat. Purity of edible gold must be *23-24 karats*, above that used in typical jewelry, which *may contain other metals and can be toxic if consumed*.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> - 987Ron


well at around 28 bucks a bottle i dont think theres much gold in it ron.more of a gimmick.


----------



## moke

> It will be interesting to see how well the Ryobi cordless track saw sells. For $399 it doesn t come with a battery or a charger (I m sure most people looking at it will already have both), and it has (2) 27.5" tracks instead of a single 55" track. You can only cut up to 260 linear ft. with a 4 mAh battery. You can get a Kreg corded kit with a single track for the same price or a corded Makita kit for only $50 more.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I have both Makita and Kreg stuff…like them both….I wondered if they might be better….I do have 12 batteries though….


----------



## moke

> Happy Easter to all my friends!!!
> 
> ..........
> 
> Thanks to Bob for giving me 4500…I have no idea why I am worried about the numbers, maybe it is my competitive nature, I was an athlete in College… the discussion amongst friends is awesome…number shouldn t matter right? All right 491 to go…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> Happy Easter everybody!
> 
> Mike, U R welcome. I just happened to notice 4499 was next. I couldn t resist the temptation to make Brownie points )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Bob not sure why you think you need brownie points….I have deep respect for you …...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob not sure why you think you need brownie points….I have deep respect for you …...
> 
> - moke


Never hurts to have a surplus )


----------



## pottz

> Bob not sure why you think you need brownie points….I have deep respect for you …...
> 
> - moke
> 
> Never hurts to have a surplus )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hell ya i make sure swmbo has some in the oven all the time-lmao !!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> It will be interesting to see how well the Ryobi cordless track saw sells. For $399 it doesn t come with a battery or a charger (I m sure most people looking at it will already have both), and it has (2) 27.5" tracks instead of a single 55" track. You can only cut up to *260 linear ft*. with a 4 mAh battery. You can get a Kreg corded kit with a single track for the same price or a corded Makita kit for only $50 more.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> I have both Makita and Kreg stuff…like them both….I wondered if they might be better….*I do have 12 batteries though….
> *
> - moke


But are they *bluetooth*?

Every *tracksaw* join leads to a potential misalignment… hell, even for a *Fe$tool*.

For a *260 linear ft*, you'd probably finish back where you started so no need to walk back to recharge the battery.



> How pure is the gold in the Goldschlager?
> 
> Can gold be ingested? | Popular Answers
> Search domain popularanswers.orghttps://popularanswers.org › can-gold-be-ingested
> Can gold be ingested? Gold is a noble metal and for this reason it does not react inside human bodies. This means that it is not absorbed during the digestion process, so it is safe to eat. Purity of edible gold must be *23-24 karats*, above that used in typical jewelry, which *may contain other metals and can be toxic if consumed*.
> 
> Just curious.
> - 987Ron
> 
> well at around 28 bucks a bottle i dont think theres much gold in it ron.more of a gimmick.
> - pottz


Hate *karats*... until they invent a *23-24 parsnip*, I'll spend all my spare shekels on *Fe$tool*.


----------



## moke

I want some suggestions for grilling…..I make Chix breasts, marinated in several different things, steaks, burgers, pork tenderloin, pork steaks, stuffed pork chops, faquitas both steak and chix, and fried taters on the griddle. 
I need to expand my repertoire. I need some suggestions….please


----------



## EricFai

Brats with peppers and onions.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I want some suggestions for grilling…..I make Chix breasts, marinated in several different things, steaks, burgers, pork tenderloin, pork steaks, stuffed pork chops, faquitas both steak and chix, and fried taters on the griddle.
> I need to expand my repertoire. I need some suggestions….please
> 
> - moke


Salmon is better and better for you


----------



## moke

> Brats with peppers and onions.
> 
> - Eric


Tell me about this…...


----------



## 987Ron

As a person raised in Okla. Cattle country I prefer my steak and hamburger un-doctored. I like the pure taste of the steak or hamburger. Why take a great piece of grass fed Angus and saturate it with some spice that changes the taste, might as well buy plant based meat. Just my personal likes.

Now there are some recipes using the cow haunch as a part that are pretty good. Fajitas for example. Great.

Have no suggestions maybe Gordon Ramsey or others cook books. Son likes to do the different recipes, ask him why do you want to ruin a great steak.

Other meats may need something. Just my likes and dislikes. Not much help.


----------



## 987Ron

Check in tomorrow. Nite.


----------



## moke

Ron,
I agree totally,,,,we get a 16 pack of beef fillets every year at the beginning of the grilling season. i get them from Omaha steaks. they are only 5 oz each, and in preparation I never use anything other than Lawry's and pepper.
I am just bored with what I make and seeking suggestions. I even looked into bbq meatloaf, but it is made with bbq sauce…


----------



## EricFai

Johnsonville Italian sausage or bratwurst on the grill is good. I'll cut strips of green pepper and onions place them in a small cast iron fry pan with a little butter to satay them while the bratwurst are cooking. Served with a slice of good Italian bread folded in half.


----------



## corelz125

MOst good cuts of beef only need a little salt and pepper. The cheaper tough ones need more marinades and seasoning. What about a pork shoulder Mike?


----------



## pottz

> It will be interesting to see how well the Ryobi cordless track saw sells. For $399 it doesn t come with a battery or a charger (I m sure most people looking at it will already have both), and it has (2) 27.5" tracks instead of a single 55" track. You can only cut up to *260 linear ft*. with a 4 mAh battery. You can get a Kreg corded kit with a single track for the same price or a corded Makita kit for only $50 more.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> I have both Makita and Kreg stuff…like them both….I wondered if they might be better….*I do have 12 batteries though….
> *
> - moke
> 
> But are they *bluetooth*?
> 
> Every *tracksaw* join leads to a potential misalignment… hell, even for a *Fe$tool*.
> 
> For a *260 linear ft*, you d probably finish back where you started so no need to walk back to recharge the battery.
> 
> How pure is the gold in the Goldschlager?
> 
> Can gold be ingested? | Popular Answers
> Search domain popularanswers.orghttps://popularanswers.org › can-gold-be-ingested
> Can gold be ingested? Gold is a noble metal and for this reason it does not react inside human bodies. This means that it is not absorbed during the digestion process, so it is safe to eat. Purity of edible gold must be *23-24 karats*, above that used in typical jewelry, which *may contain other metals and can be toxic if consumed*.
> 
> Just curious.
> - 987Ron
> 
> well at around 28 bucks a bottle i dont think theres much gold in it ron.more of a gimmick.
> - pottz
> 
> Hate *karats*... until they invent a *23-24 parsnip*, I ll spend all my spare shekels on *Fe$tool*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah im not into splicing tracks together ive got a 59"and a 102". buy cheap get cheap. oh god i just agreed with the duck !!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

> I want some suggestions for grilling…..I make Chix breasts, marinated in several different things, steaks, burgers, pork tenderloin, pork steaks, stuffed pork chops, faquitas both steak and chix, and fried taters on the griddle.
> I need to expand my repertoire. I need some suggestions….please
> 
> - moke


Shrimp, scallops, lobster, salmon, halibut, romaine hearts, (grilled Caesar salad), peaches (fresh), turkey burgers, bratwurst, Italian sausage links, pizza, flatbreads, asparagus, corn on cob, Mexican street corn, Poblano peppers, cauliflower, yellow squash, zucchini, pineapple, etc. I grill at least 5 nights a week.


----------



## pottz

> I want some suggestions for grilling…..I make Chix breasts, marinated in several different things, steaks, burgers, pork tenderloin, pork steaks, stuffed pork chops, faquitas both steak and chix, and fried taters on the griddle.
> I need to expand my repertoire. I need some suggestions….please
> 
> - moke


well first thing get off the griddle and on a grill man.griddles are for diners !


----------



## pottz

> I want some suggestions for grilling…..I make Chix breasts, marinated in several different things, steaks, burgers, pork tenderloin, pork steaks, stuffed pork chops, faquitas both steak and chix, and fried taters on the griddle.
> I need to expand my repertoire. I need some suggestions….please
> 
> - moke
> 
> Salmon is better and better for you
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


damn straight bob !


----------



## EricFai

Corn on the cob is great. I husk mine wrap it in foil with butter, tasty


----------



## bandit571

Maybe throw a few Zatarin's Cajun Sausages on the grill…?


----------



## pottz

> As a person raised in Okla. Cattle country I prefer my steak and hamburger un-doctored. I like the pure taste of the steak or hamburger. Why take a great piece of grass fed Angus and saturate it with some spice that changes the taste, might as well buy plant based meat. Just my personal likes.
> 
> Now there are some recipes using the cow haunch as a part that are pretty good. Fajitas for example. Great.
> 
> Have no suggestions maybe Gordon Ramsey or others cook books. Son likes to do the different recipes, ask him why do you want to ruin a great steak.
> 
> Other meats may need something. Just my likes and dislikes. Not much help.
> 
> - 987Ron


i agree if youve got a great piece of meat like prime beef dont tarnish it's natural taste,or buy the cheap cuts.


----------



## pottz

> I want some suggestions for grilling…..I make Chix breasts, marinated in several different things, steaks, burgers, pork tenderloin, pork steaks, stuffed pork chops, faquitas both steak and chix, and fried taters on the griddle.
> I need to expand my repertoire. I need some suggestions….please
> 
> - moke
> 
> Shrimp, scallops, lobster, salmon, halibut, romaine hearts, (grilled Caesar salad), peaches (fresh), turkey burgers, bratwurst, Italian sausage links, pizza, flatbreads, asparagus, corn on cob, Mexican street corn, Poblano peppers, cauliflower, yellow squash, zucchini, pineapple, etc. I grill at least 5 nights a week.
> 
> - northwoodsman


that all you got ? LMAO!!!


----------



## corelz125

Have this in Iowa?


----------



## pottz

> Ron,
> I agree totally,,,,we get a 16 pack of beef fillets every year at the beginning of the grilling season. i get them from Omaha steaks. they are only 5 oz each, and in preparation I never use anything other than Lawry s and pepper.
> I am just bored with what I make and seeking suggestions. I even looked into bbq meatloaf, but it is made with bbq sauce…
> 
> - moke


damn man why you pissin me off.omaha steaks ? and whats wrong with a good bbq sauce.used properly of course !


----------



## pottz

> Corn on the cob is great. I husk mine wrap it in foil with butter, tasty
> 
> - Eric


+1


----------



## northwoodsman

NO! Don't buy Omaha steaks!!!!!!!!!!!! The price per lb. that your are paying is crazy, you are paying for packaging and shipping. Costco or Sam's have the best quality meat. Buy Prime or Certified Angus Beef (CAB), at the minimum get USDA Choice. CAB is not graded. Meat that you get from most grocery stores isn't the same even though it carries the same grade. Grocery stores get it in and cut it up and sell it as fast as they can and don't allow it to age properly. Sam's and Costco carefully monitor theirs and makes sure it properly ages. As meat ages it develops a sweet buttery flavor and texture and the muscle tissue naturally breaks down and becomes more tender. Most people look for meat that is bright red but what you are looking for is meat that has a lot of white streaks and spec's in it, that's fat and flavor. Don't add salt until after you grill it, it is used for finishing. Salt draws out moisture and dries it out.


----------



## EricFai

Fish can be good to. Wrap a filet in foil with onion, pepper, tomato, seasoning, sealed up. Sort of like fish in bag you find at some restaurants.


----------



## northwoodsman

Award winning corn on the cob - once you grill it brush it with a combination of butter, honey and sriracha sauce. Or butter with cojita cheese, cilantro and a squeeze of fresh lime.

Ribs! Nobody has mentioned ribs! Or grilled oysters. Crab legs. Quail, pheasant, duck breasts.


----------



## moke

> I want some suggestions for grilling…..I make Chix breasts, marinated in several different things, steaks, burgers, pork tenderloin, pork steaks, stuffed pork chops, faquitas both steak and chix, and fried taters on the griddle.
> I need to expand my repertoire. I need some suggestions….please
> 
> - moke
> 
> well first thing get off the griddle and on a grill man.griddles are for diners !
> 
> - pottz


The griddle is very versatile….there are many things that you can cook on it that you can not on other grills…..like breakfast and fajitas and fryed potatoes…aren't you German? and dont forget that I have a pellet grill, a charcoal grill, and a gas grill…..I am not into smoking. and I am not a fan of fish, although I did some cod on a plank that was good. We do shrimp on the griddle as an appetizer sometimes. I have never done lobster, but have done scallops, although I never ate any. I have a pizza oven for the green mountain. We have never done anything other than a normal type pizza. Turkey and brat burgers are just burgers, brats are a normal thing. Pablano peppers interest me…what are those. I am a Republican, we do not eat califlower pizza and anything else you have to hug trees to get….sorry…..I know no political talk….


----------



## moke

Costco steaks are Omaha steaks….that is where I get them. My Neighbor buys omaha steaks and they come with EXACTLY the same packaging and shippinglabel down to the font. I get mine from Costco


----------



## EricFai

I'm with you Mike, meat an potatoes, grew up with them. None of the artifical stuff, no vegan.


----------



## moke

NWMan…ca you send me a PM with some more ideas for Corn on the cob and the prep…..


----------



## moke

> Have this in Iowa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


I don't know but Ill look!


----------



## moke

> Have this in Iowa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I don t know but Ill look!
> 
> - moke


an you send me prep instructions, please?


----------



## pottz

> NO! Don t buy Omaha steaks!!!!!!!!!!!! The price per lb. that your are paying is crazy, you are paying for packaging and shipping. Costco or Sam s have the best quality meat. Buy Prime or Certified Angus Beef (CAB), at the minimum get USDA Choice. CAB is not graded. Meat that you get from most grocery stores isn t the same even though it carries the same grade. Grocery stores get it in and cut it up and sell it as fast as they can and don t allow it to age properly. Sam s and Costco carefully monitor theirs and makes sure it properly ages. As meat ages it develops a sweet buttery flavor and texture and the muscle tissue naturally breaks down and becomes more tender. Most people look for meat that is bright red but what you are looking for is meat that has a lot of white streaks and spec s in it, that s fat and flavor. Don t add salt until after you grill it, it is used for finishing. Salt draws out moisture and dries it out.
> 
> - northwoodsman


yeah i buy sams prime,yes it's more,so you get two rib eyes as apposed to three.but well worth it for flavor and tenderness.


----------



## pottz

> Award winning corn on the cob - once you grill it brush it with a combination of butter, honey and sriracha sauce. Or butter with cojita cheese, cilantro and a squeeze of fresh lime.
> 
> Ribs! Nobody has mentioned ribs! Or grilled oysters. Crab legs. Quail, pheasant, duck breasts.
> 
> - northwoodsman


ribs go on the smoker only,and slow. crab legs have gone to super high prices here.i get lobster from belize through our belizian neighbor.15 bucks a pound and damn tasty !!!!


----------



## moke

Costco has some good deals. They are considerably higher this year. My 16 pack last year was 149 on sale, this year it is 199.


----------



## pottz

> I want some suggestions for grilling…..I make Chix breasts, marinated in several different things, steaks, burgers, pork tenderloin, pork steaks, stuffed pork chops, faquitas both steak and chix, and fried taters on the griddle.
> I need to expand my repertoire. I need some suggestions….please
> 
> - moke
> 
> well first thing get off the griddle and on a grill man.griddles are for diners !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The griddle is very versatile….there are many things that you can cook on it that you can not on other grills…..like breakfast and fajitas and fryed potatoes…aren t you German? and dont forget that I have a pellet grill, a charcoal grill, and a gas grill…..I am not into smoking. and I am not a fan of fish, although I did some cod on a plank that was good. We do shrimp on the griddle as an appetizer sometimes. I have never done lobster, but have done scallops, although I never ate any. I have a pizza oven for the green mountain. We have never done anything other than a normal type pizza. Turkey and brat burgers are just burgers, brats are a normal thing. Pablano peppers interest me…what are those. I am a Republican, we do not eat califlower pizza and anything else you have to hug trees to get….sorry…..I know no political talk….
> 
> - moke


ok were 50/50 mike.i agree about the cauliflower pizza,oh hell nooooo !!!! but i love pretty much all seafood.


----------



## corelz125

Just throw that sausage on there and let it cook nothing more to that.


----------



## pottz

> NWMan…ca you send me a PM with some more ideas for Corn on the cob and the prep…..
> 
> - moke


in cali we love our street corn,grilled then coat with mayo, cotija cheese or hell any cheese and some spices !


----------



## pottz

> Have this in Iowa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I don t know but Ill look!
> 
> - moke
> 
> an you send me prep instructions, please?
> 
> - moke


easy….throw it on the grill…..eat !


----------



## moke

> Just throw that sausage on there and let it cook nothing more to that.
> 
> - corelz125


Ok cool…..and serve with?


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

> Just throw that sausage on there and let it cook nothing more to that.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Ok cool…..and serve with?
> 
> - moke


i do fried potatoes with lots of onions and maybe bell pepper.


----------



## moke

> NWMan…ca you send me a PM with some more ideas for Corn on the cob and the prep…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> in cali we love our street corn,grilled then coat with mayo, cotija cheese or hell any cheese and some spices !
> 
> - pottz


I can do that….


----------



## corelz125

Can serve it with anything


----------



## moke

> Just throw that sausage on there and let it cook nothing more to that.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Ok cool…..and serve with?
> 
> - moke
> 
> i do fried potatoes with lots of onions and maybe bell pepper.
> 
> - pottz


I do onions….sometimes bell peppers and sometimes sweet peppers. I do them with bell peppers when my FIL is around because he loves fried potatoes and is allergic to bell peppers…..LOL


----------



## EricFai

Taters are always a good choice on the grill, they go with anything. Or the cold salads.


----------



## moke

> Taters are always a good choice on the grill, they go with anything. Or the cold salads.
> 
> - Eric


Amen Bro….


----------



## corelz125

I do more cooking in the oven or the stove than on the grill


----------



## EricFai

But the grill is great. Stuff in the oven is good to. We use a crock pot quit a bit.


----------



## moke

> I do more cooking in the oven or the stove than on the grill
> 
> - corelz125


Pellet grills are ovens with a little smoke….


----------



## corelz125

Need the stove to make the eggplant parm Mike


----------



## corelz125

Steak, burgers, and sausage cant be beat on the grill.


----------



## pottz

> Just throw that sausage on there and let it cook nothing more to that.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Ok cool…..and serve with?
> 
> - moke
> 
> i do fried potatoes with lots of onions and maybe bell pepper.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I do onions….sometimes bell peppers and sometimes sweet peppers. I do them with bell peppers when my FIL is around because he loves fried potatoes and is allergic to bell peppers…..LOL
> 
> - moke


damn dude….......my kinda guy !!!1


----------



## moke

> Need the stove to make the eggplant parm Mike
> 
> - corelz125


Ill ask the wife if I can use it….


----------



## pottz

> I do more cooking in the oven or the stove than on the grill
> 
> - corelz125


oh man, we have so much work to do ! i gotta get you out here to cali and we spend a whole week just grillin,smokin and chillin the socal way.as for the smokin,ill let you figure that out ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Steak, burgers, and sausage cant be beat on the grill.
> 
> - corelz125


ahhh, a glimmer of hope ?


----------



## moke

> I do more cooking in the oven or the stove than on the grill
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh man, we have so much work to do ! i gotta get you out here to cali and we spend a whole week just grillin,smokin and chillin the socal way.as for the smokin,ill let you figure that out ;-))
> 
> - pottz


And a little agave?


----------



## pottz

> I do more cooking in the oven or the stove than on the grill
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh man, we have so much work to do ! i gotta get you out here to cali and we spend a whole week just grillin,smokin and chillin the socal way.as for the smokin,ill let you figure that out ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> And a little agave?
> 
> - moke


mike it's socal,a given man !


----------



## moke

> I do more cooking in the oven or the stove than on the grill
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh man, we have so much work to do ! i gotta get you out here to cali and we spend a whole week just grillin,smokin and chillin the socal way.as for the smokin,ill let you figure that out ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> And a little agave?
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike it s socal,a given man !
> 
> - pottz


That would be awesome…...beyond cool!


----------



## corelz125

Its not 70 and sunny all year here when its 20 degrees out grilling is out


----------



## moke

> Its not 70 and sunny all year here when its 20 degrees out grilling is out
> 
> - corelz125


I was grilling tonite, it was 44…..but i had my friend Jamison and 7…..it kept me warm!


----------



## pottz

> Its not 70 and sunny all year here when its 20 degrees out grilling is out
> 
> - corelz125


thats why i live west coast,yeah it's expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------



## corelz125

thats ok but when theres ice on the grill too cold


----------



## EricFai

There's only about 3 months that I don't grill.


----------



## pottz

> Its not 70 and sunny all year here when its 20 degrees out grilling is out
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I was grilling tonite, it was 44…..but i had my friend Jamison and 7…..it kept me warm!
> 
> - moke


it's called adapting to the situation.a real bbq griller doesn't care about letting weather stop em.ive grilled in pouring rain,i just dont like when it washes the sauce off though !


----------



## pottz

> thats ok but when theres ice on the grill too cold
> 
> - corelz125


ill give ya that one !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I do more cooking in the oven or the stove than on the grill
> 
> - corelz125


I don't let SWMBO touch my *Fe$tool*... and as such I respect *her* oven and stove. The gorilla is my domain… when I'm relegated to the dog house.

No bull******************** *spices* or *cob in foil*... *Hot and Spicy Spam* saves on packaging herbs… I even take it out of the can.


> i do fried potatoes with lots of *onions* and maybe bell pepper.
> - pottz


As for onions… just peel and eat… I reckon you whimps watch more cooking shows than… err, err woodworking!


----------



## pottz

> I do more cooking in the oven or the stove than on the grill
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I don t let SWMBO touch my *Fe$tool*... and as such I respect *her* oven and stove. The gorilla is my domain… when I m relegated to the dog house.
> 
> No bull******************** *spices* or *cob in foil*... *Hot and Spicy Spam* saves on packaging herbs… I even take it out of the can.
> 
> i do fried potatoes with lots of *onions* and maybe bell pepper.
> - pottz
> 
> As for onions… just peel and eat… I reckon you whimps watch more cooking shows than… err, err woodworking!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hey whats wrong with cooking shows ? ive learned many ways to cook a duck from those shows !!!!!


----------



## pottz

wow just grabbed #4600 well im done with this circus for tonight,gonna go watch a cooking show-lol. peace out jocks.


----------



## EricFai

Roasted duck, I have tried it. Not a big fan.


----------



## corelz125

A pork shoulder is better in the oven or the crock pot.


----------



## corelz125

lots of fat in ducks


----------



## moke

> lots of fat in ducks
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO!

I take a videalla onion, core it and put as much butter in it as I can, with a beef bullion cube it the middle of the butter. Double wrap it in foil and cook it for an hour….....It is delicious and often put some of it on steak…...melts in your mouth….


----------



## EricFai

We started using an Air Fryer a few months back. It pretty good.


----------



## corelz125

My wife came home with and air fryer about 2 years ago. I thought it was just another gimmick from an infomercial and said what do we need this thing for. Now it gets used just about everyday and cook or heat up almost anything in it.


----------



## EricFai

There is nothing wrong with a guy cooking, when the women are out and before they came along, we had to cook to survive. And I like flavor. Oh I can make some great deserts too.


----------



## moke

Aren't the great chefs men?


----------



## corelz125

Was it a line from the tv show The Sopranos they said " all through out time the best cooks have been men" or something like that.


----------



## moke

Speaking of the Sopranos I watched that "prequel"--Many Saints of Newark Last Night….good of you are well versed in the Soprano world…..not if you are not….


----------



## moke

Time to bag it…..later….good night…learned a lot….


----------



## RichT

> Pellet grills are ovens with a little smoke….
> 
> - moke


Not true. They take some understanding. At low temps, they smoke profusely and at high temps, they're more like an oven.

I had this Dave Klose pit shipped here from Houston in the early '90s. For 20+ years I did briskets on it. About an hour per pound meant I was tending the smoker every half hour for 15 to 20 hours. In other words, no sleep. That was fun when I was a 40 y/o. This is 30 years later.










I bought one of the early Traegers about ten years ago and love it. I know how to set it for perfect results, and I can get a full night's sleep. At my age, that matters.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I'll take those leftover potatoes and mix them in with my scrambled eggs. That is as much cooking as I do.

We had a nice easter dinner.

Peg was there alive and well. Her husband told us the hospital wanted to pull the plug on her 3 different occasions!

*note to those not familiar. Peg was not vaxed. Got covid early Aug. On a ventilator for 3-4 months in a coma. She survived. (still won't get vaxed)

Golf today.

Moke Troy played well this week.


----------



## Gene01

If it ain't fried I can't cook it. Wife cooks. She knows how. Scrambled eggs and diced spam is about as adventurous as I get in the kitchen.


----------



## EricFai

Left over potatoes fried for breakfast, yum.

Petey, sounds like Peg is a fighter. May the Good Lord continue to Bless Her.


----------



## corelz125

It was a long battle she went through Petey.


----------



## corelz125

For eggs I'll take a chorizo dice it up, put it in a pan fry it to get some of the fat out of it then throw in some onion and pepper with it in the same pan. Then put that in the bowl with the egg then put it in the pan and put some cheese on top.


----------



## 987Ron

No one mentioned a Boston Butt, cooked low heat, when done shredded, some good favorite BBQ sauce (Like Head Country from Ponca City Okal. on Amazon) on a toasted bun. One of my favorites. Even warmed up the next day.

Breakfast this am wife scramble eggs with onions, green peppers and some left over potatoes. Toasted English muffin, real butter and some good French Market Chicory Coffee.

All this talk of good food, gained 5 lbs.

Rain this am, off and on type. 66 or so out but 70s later.

Need a involved shop project. Have a couple of simple boxes for tool storage to make, but need a challenge. Have done Pennsylvania Spice Chest and a Hannah's Chest, not sure what. Maybe some string and berry thing, did some trays with that. Something different.

Have a good week.


----------



## corelz125

> No one mentioned a Boston Butt, cooked low heat, when done shredded, some good favorite BBQ sauce (Like Head Country from Ponca City Okal. on Amazon) on a toasted bun. One of my favorites. Even warmed up the next day.
> 
> Breakfast this am wife scramble eggs with onions, green peppers and some left over potatoes. Toasted English muffin, real butter and some good French Market Chicory Coffee.
> 
> All this talk of good food, gained 5 lbs.
> 
> Rain this am, off and on type. 66 or so out but 70s later.
> 
> Need a involved shop project. Have a couple of simple boxes for tool storage to make, but need a challenge. Have done Pennsylvania Spice Chest and a Hannah s Chest, not sure what. Maybe some string and berry thing, did some trays with that. Something different.
> 
> Have a good week.
> 
> - 987Ron


I mentioned it Ron just I call it a pork shoulder.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> My wife came home with and air fryer about 2 years ago. I thought it was just another gimmick from an infomercial and said what do we need this thing for. Now it gets used just about everyday and cook or heat up almost anything in it.
> 
> - corelz125


ive been looking at getting one myself.


----------



## corelz125

> - woodbutcherbynight


Color code is for the different sizes?


----------



## corelz125

> My wife came home with and air fryer about 2 years ago. I thought it was just another gimmick from an infomercial and said what do we need this thing for. Now it gets used just about everyday and cook or heat up almost anything in it.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ive been looking at getting one myself.
> 
> - pottz


Theyre pretty good when you cook something that is oily. It takes some of the greasy oil out of the food .


----------



## pottz

> My wife came home with and air fryer about 2 years ago. I thought it was just another gimmick from an infomercial and said what do we need this thing for. Now it gets used just about everyday and cook or heat up almost anything in it.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ive been looking at getting one myself.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Theyre pretty good when you cook something that is oily. It takes some of the greasy oil out of the food .
> 
> - corelz125


what brand do you or anyone here recommend ? i was looking at the emeril legasse model.


----------



## moke

> Pellet grills are ovens with a little smoke….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Not true. They take some understanding. At low temps, they smoke profusely and at high temps, they re more like an oven.
> 
> I had this Dave Klose pit shipped here from Houston in the early 90s. For 20+ years I did briskets on it. About an hour per pound meant I was tending the smoker every half hour for 15 to 20 hours. In other words, no sleep. That was fun when I was a 40 y/o. This is 30 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of the early Traegers about ten years ago and love it. I know how to set it for perfect results, and I can get a full night s sleep. At my age, that matters.
> 
> - Rich


I mis-spoke…..the way I use it, is only at higher heat…..I am not your smoke guy.


----------



## corelz125

We have this one.


----------



## RichT

> I mis-spoke…..the way I use it, is only at higher heat…..I am not your smoke guy.
> 
> - moke


The ones that are just ovens with a little smoke are the gas and electric boxes that only have little wood chip bins. They won't even produce a smoke ring. Some guys use sodium nitrite in their rub to get a pink ring, but that's cheating.


----------



## northwoodsman

I just want to throw this out there but grilling, barbecuing and smoking are all different cooking methods.

Grilling, Barbecuing, or Smoking??


----------



## moke

> I mis-spoke…..the way I use it, is only at higher heat…..I am not your smoke guy.
> 
> - moke
> 
> The ones that are just ovens with a little smoke are the gas and electric boxes that only have little wood chip bins. They won t even produce a smoke ring. Some guys use sodium nitrite in their rub to get a pink ring, but that s cheating.
> 
> - Rich


Mine is a Green Mountain, much like the treagers you see in the stores, it is not gas….it's pellet. It uses electricity to power a fan to distribute the heat through out the box. There is a fair amount of smoke, but it is indirect heat….much like an oven. If you lower the heat it will act like smoker


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> My wife came home with and air fryer about 2 years ago. I thought it was just another gimmick from an infomercial and said what do we need this thing for. Now it gets used just about everyday and cook or heat up almost anything in it.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ive been looking at getting one myself.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Theyre pretty good when you cook something that is oily. It takes some of the greasy oil out of the food .
> 
> - corelz125


It sound obvious you guys don't have to clean the bloody things… try maneuvering around those crazy shapes with a dodgy arm.


----------



## corelz125

Wrong Duckster my wife thinks its self cleaning just that i'm the self cleaner.


----------



## 987Ron

Corned beef and cabbage along with potatoes, carrots, onion for dinner tonight, far cry from a grill, griddle, or air fryer. Tasted great. Far cry from the grill, griddles and air fryer.

Wife and daughter are watching some TV show about some English Queen, Victoria I think. Not interested myself, leave it with them.

Nite all.


----------



## EricFai

That sounds like a really good Irish dinner Ron. Been a lo g time since I've had that.


----------



## Yonda

> I just want to throw this out there but grilling, barbecuing and smoking are all different cooking methods.
> 
> Grilling, Barbecuing, or Smoking??
> 
> - northwoodsman


Love that website, very informative. I kind of knew there was a difference but it was well written in the article exactly what the differences are. Thanks for the info. I book marked that site.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Color code is for the different sizes?
> 
> - corelz125


Yes, my Mother knows the sizes to those colors from a set of socket adapters for a screw gun or impact gun. I used those colors to aid her when looking for a specific tool. In my toolbox at work I have same set up, but no color coding. Being the only one that uses it I already know then sizes and layout. Now for sockets I did use a color coded layout. I moved all the sockets into one drawer from the 3 previous locations. Made it easier to remember since the layout had changed so drastically.


----------



## moke

That is a great innovation Gunny….good job!

Had some Drama in the neighborhood tonite…..I got to meet our newest neighbor…..8 lbs 12oz, his name is Ledger. 
I kept my mouth shut about the name….His Dad and Mom are good friends, his Grandpa is two days older than me…and also a good friend. We had a couple of adult beverages in the garage…..They have three girls and finally got a Boy. The oldest are identical twins, 9 years old….I can never tell them apart and quit trying a few years ago….I call them Fred and Steve….and apparently as I was told this evening am not even consistent with those names to the right child.

Yes Danny…more practice!!!


----------



## DevinT

> He used 2 tanks, I am not a welder so I can t say the type. Bit is was abstract art. My sister has the bull, I think that was about 12" high. And my son has the naked woman which stands about 16" high.
> 
> - Eric


Brands?


----------



## DevinT

> NWMan…ca you send me a PM with some more ideas for Corn on the cob and the prep…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> in cali we love our street corn,grilled then coat with mayo, cotija cheese or hell any cheese and some spices !
> 
> - pottz


Yes, please!


----------



## DevinT

> I mis-spoke…..the way I use it, is only at higher heat…..I am not your smoke guy.
> 
> - moke
> 
> The ones that are just ovens with a little smoke are the gas and electric boxes that only have little wood chip bins. They won t even produce a smoke ring. Some guys use sodium nitrite in their rub to get a pink ring, but that s cheating.
> 
> - Rich


(cough)

/me stands in front of the electric smoker with small wood chip bin

Nothing to see here then.


----------



## RichT

> The ones that are just ovens with a little smoke are the gas and electric boxes that only have little wood chip bins. They won t even produce a smoke ring. Some guys use sodium nitrite in their rub to get a pink ring, but that s cheating.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> (cough)
> 
> /me stands in front of the electric smoker with small wood chip bin
> 
> Nothing to see here then.
> 
> - DevinT


Easy fix, if you don't mind cheating. 
https://www.amazon.com/Hoosier-Hill-Farm-Prague-Powder/dp/B00C2PIC92


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I just want to throw this out there but grilling, barbecuing and smoking are all different cooking methods.
> 
> Grilling, Barbecuing, or Smoking??
> 
> - northwoodsman


One way to *smoke*.... sharing!


> ... I m thinking 4 camera minimum and maybe some way to record it on my computer.
> - BurlyBob


That's just for the bedroom as starters.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> So if any of you can give me a few ideas for an effective quality set I d really appreciate it. I m thinking 4 camera minimum and maybe some way to record it on my computer.
> - BurlyBob


Whatever you get, I recommend you back it up with sensor lights… If the lights don't deter the little fortune hunters, they will be easier to recognise and pick out in the line up.

Don't go cheap… go *4K*... *resolution*, not *shekels !*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey, gang I m looking for some input. I m wanting to put up a series of security cameras. Thanks to the Democrat commies running this state, passing open drug use laws, we re getting more lowlifes roaming the streets at all hours of the night.
> So if any of you can give me a few ideas for an effective quality set I d really appreciate it. I m thinking 4 camera minimum and maybe some way to record it on my computer.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I use Ring Cameras and a doorbell. There are cheaper ones, but their service is hard to beat. Not having to be on hold for half an hour or longer is a plus ) They record your events off-site so they are secure for an annual fee of $100 which includes a lifetime warranty on the equipment. I use their solar power too. The current set maintains the battery charge at nearly 100%. The upload speed of your internet may be an issue if it is too slow.


----------



## controlfreak

> Hey, gang I m looking for some input. I m wanting to put up a series of security cameras. Thanks to the Democrat commies running this state, passing open drug use laws, we re getting more lowlifes roaming the streets at all hours of the night.
> So if any of you can give me a few ideas for an effective quality set I d really appreciate it. I m thinking 4 camera minimum and maybe some way to record it on my computer.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I honestly feel the best option right now is the ADC-724 cameras from alarm.com They have analytics that can identify human, animal and vehicles. Independent detection zones and line crossing technology. Wi-Fi based but need to be plugged into a power source. With a added 256GB SD card ($40) they have 24/7 recording with two weeks onboard storage. All notifications can be tailored but time and day of week. Has two way communication at the camera. When I had an intruder help himself to a tool behind my shop I put two in. Only took a month to get a "ding" and see the guy standing behind my shop. I would much rather stop/ catch someone in progress than to watch a video after the fact of some unknown person stealing my stuff. It is cloud based and there will be a monthly subscription required but it is worth it. Beware, many others do not have the same tech but will get you "in" for free but than have features that are only unlocked with a paid version.


----------



## EricFai

Devin, that was back in the 60's and I was just a little tike at that time. So I really don't know. My best guess would be oxygen and asatlin mixed at the welding head.


----------



## 987Ron

have a good day. off to the shop plane some boards down and start a box for s tool. Not a big deal.

Cool this am. Coffee and breakfast done. Not the usual breakfast, eggs and corned beef left over from last night and an English Muffin. Sometime I enjoy leftovers as much as when first served.

Have a good day


----------



## northwoodsman

I really like the Ring Camera's. You can get a Ring security system also but I'm not familiar with how that works. I have 5 Ring cameras. 4 outdoor/1 indoor in my shop. Of the 4 outdoor 1 is a doorbell, 2 are wired cameras, 1 is battery operated with a solar panel. The indoor one is in my shop since I often leave the doors open and I'm in the house. The wired cameras have the best features as far as detection zone and customizing the motion sensing area. You can set them to record 30, 60, 90 or 120 seconds after motion is detected and I think they go back 15 seconds before motion is detected to see where the person came from as well. The night vision is spectacular. The picture quality is great. My cameras see 1/2 a block away. They have sound, two way communication, live view, and you can activate a siren on them. You can have unlimited cameras linked to one account for $100 per year. My wife and I both have the app on our phones and I have it on my computer as well. You can install a camera and have it working in about 10 - 15 minutes. Ring stores videos in the cloud for 60 days and they are also very easy to download if you need them. You also have access to Ring activity that people post around you. Law enforcement also works with Ring and when neighborhood crime happens they may reach out to registered Ring camera owners to have them review their footage for activity. I have had my Ring solar camera for almost 3 years and the battery health is still 100%.


----------



## Peteybadboy

In Fla we have a lot of gated communities. I never heard of one living up north. In laws move to Orlando in 1980. They lived next to a gated community. Most of those were around a golf course.

We live in one of those communities. Really keeps the crime down.

Got some self-inflicted chores to do today. Once I get those done, I can think about a table for the entry to the home. Got some slabs of mahogany. I will be looking for ideas.


----------



## pottz

> That sounds like a really good Irish dinner Ron. Been a lo g time since I ve had that.
> 
> - Eric


except the irish dont eat corned beef and cabbage,more of an american meal.


----------



## EricFai

Guess I always though it was Irish, either way good eats.


----------



## corelz125

I have an older system from this company. Mine are wired and has a recorder in the house. You can watch it on your tv or computer and don't have to pay a subscription for them. Like the duck said you want 4k cameras. 
https://www.lorex.com/collections/ip-security-systems/products/8-channel-fusion-nvr-system-with-4k-8mp-ip-cameras-1?variant=41512583692438


----------



## corelz125

In a convent in Kenya , the 98-year-old Mother Superior lay dying.
The nuns gathered around her bed trying to make her last journey comfortable. They tried giving her warm milk to drink but she refused it:

One of the nuns took the glass back to the kitchen.
Then, remembering a bottle of Irish Whiskey that had been received as a gift the previous Christmas, she opened it and poured a generous amount into the warm milk.

Back at Mother Superior's bed, they held the glass to her lips.
The frail nun drank a little, then a little more and before they knew it, she had finished the whole glass down to the last drop.
As her eyes brightened, the nuns thought it would be a good opportunity to have one last talk with their spiritual leader…..

"Mother." The nuns asked earnestly.
"Please give us some of your wisdom before you leave us."
She raised herself up in bed on one elbow, looked at them and said:
"DON'T SELL THAT COW."


----------



## DevinT

Ring is a good choice. Amazon now owns Ring. Amazon also leased spectrum (915MHz) from the FCC called LoRaWAN that they build security devices with (they call it Amazon Sidewalk). It is a low power long range (LoRa) - 0.5 mile - radius so you can put devices beyond your WiFi range (though you may need to buy a Ring Bridge to attach said LoRa devices).

One such device is a mailbox sensor.

They also just released a PTZ base for the Ring Stick Up Cam.

Last but not least, they also offer wired Ethernet devices for the truly paranoid.


----------



## DevinT

> That sounds like a really good Irish dinner Ron. Been a lo g time since I ve had that.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> except the irish dont eat corned beef and cabbage,more of an american meal.
> 
> - pottz


I was feeling homesick when I was in Hong Kong and had some corned beef. It wasn't right.

It's a lot harder to get right than you think. A good corned beef is worth its weight in gold, in my opinion.


----------



## corelz125

If corn beef is not cooked right it can be tough and too salty.

Devin my cameras are all wired no batteries or wifi.


----------



## DevinT

I'm working on a LoRa/WAN scanner to find these devices. While I am excited about the new low-bandwidth long-range low-power mesh Internet on the sub-1GHz spectrum, it terrifies me how cities can now become hot spots for data theft through organized crime.

EDIT: Turn off your Bluetooth and WiFi at all times except when needed and only use WiFi you trust or use a VPN to a trusted network


----------



## 987Ron

Made a mess in the shop. Planning some boards 3/4 to 1/2 inch. No big deal. Laguna Dust collector going, planner going, ear protection on. Not paying attention. Collection bag on the planner became full, light on dust collector to tell me the bag is full, did not notice. 
Now below the big filter is a catch basin with a 4" plug, used to clean out if needed. The plug blew out, lots of shavings blowing out, did not notice for a bit. Dust collector is in one corner of the shop.

So instead of spending time making things, spent time cleaning up my mess. Servicing the dust collector, took the filter off, emptied the bag, removed all the shavings from places they should not be, cleaned shavings off the wall, the corners, cleaned the filter etc etc

Stupid me.

With every thing cleaned out and serviced all is well again. Almost, band aid on the back of hand, scratch on old skin.

Coffee time, still some left.


----------



## moke

> Made a mess in the shop. Planning some boards 3/4 to 1/2 inch. No big deal. Laguna Dust collector going, planner going, ear protection on. Not paying attention. Collection bag on the planner became full, light on dust collector to tell me the bag is full, did not notice.
> Now below the big filter is a catch basin with a 4" plug, used to clean out if needed. The plug blew out, lots of shavings blowing out, did not notice for a bit. Dust collector is in one corner of the shop.
> 
> So instead of spending time making things, spent time cleaning up my mess. Servicing the dust collector, took the filter off, emptied the bag, removed all the shavings from places they should not be, cleaned shavings off the wall, the corners, cleaned the filter etc etc
> 
> Stupid me.
> 
> With every thing cleaned out and serviced all is well again. Almost, band aid on the back of hand, scratch on old skin.
> 
> Coffee time, still some left.
> 
> - 987Ron


We all do that Ron…..one minute you are planing some boards the next you are cleaning up the Cast on your TS, then you are in the shed to get that old toolbox for replacement…..I try to stick to the task at hand, but it just doesn't work out that way sometimes…..


----------



## EricFai

Since it's warmed up, now I just open the overhead door and fire all the chips out the door.


----------



## moke

I got conned last night at the get together…there are 2 - 15 yo kids coming to my shop tomorrow afternoon after to school so I can teach them about Photography. If I would have been sober I would have told them no….can't they go on Youtube for a week or two, then come over and teach me? If any of you guys were my real friends you would come over here and put me out of my misery…..


----------



## moke

> Since it s warmed up, now I just open the overhead door and fire all the chips out the door.
> 
> - Eric


The SWMBO would hurt me bad if it got into her flowers…..


----------



## corelz125

> Since it s warmed up, now I just open the overhead door and fire all the chips out the door.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> The SWMBO would hurt me bad if it got into her flowers…..
> 
> - moke


It's a little mulch Mike


----------



## northwoodsman

> I got conned last night at the get together…there are 2 - 15 yo kids coming to my shop tomorrow afternoon after to school so I can teach them about Photography. If I would have been sober I would have told them no….can t they go on Youtube for a week or two, then come over and teach me? If any of you guys were my real friends you would come over here and put me out of my misery…..
> 
> - moke


You mean you will show them how to adjust the camera settings on their shiny new iPhone in between in-coming text messages.


----------



## pottz

> I got conned last night at the get together…there are 2 - 15 yo kids coming to my shop tomorrow afternoon after to school so I can teach them about Photography. If I would have been sober I would have told them no….can t they go on Youtube for a week or two, then come over and teach me? If any of you guys were my real friends you would come over here and put me out of my misery…..
> 
> - moke


id be honored to put you out of your misery ;-))


----------



## DevinT

Suggestion: have them put their phones in Airplane mode while teaching them. This does two things:

1. Stops incoming attention-grabbing messages

2. Protects your WiFi and home devices from their probably-hacked device (hacked either by them or someone else without their knowledge)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

That sounded funny!


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron,
> 
> That sounded funny!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Not at the time. Not to bad now. At least I got the dust collector serviced. One cannot let these odd adventures go without some thing good being part of it. Would laugh if it was someone else.


----------



## moke

> I got conned last night at the get together…there are 2 - 15 yo kids coming to my shop tomorrow afternoon after to school so I can teach them about Photography. If I would have been sober I would have told them no….can t they go on Youtube for a week or two, then come over and teach me? If any of you guys were my real friends you would come over here and put me out of my misery…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> id be honored to put you out of your misery ;-))
> 
> - pottz


I'll keep u in mind…but u seem a little too enthusiastic…


----------



## moke

> Suggestion: have them put their phones in Airplane mode while teaching them. This does two things:
> 
> 1. Stops incoming attention-grabbing messages
> 
> 2. Protects your WiFi and home devices from their probably-hacked device (hacked either by them or someone else without their knowledge)
> 
> - DevinT


Thanks Devin….good suggestion….


----------



## moke

> I got conned last night at the get together…there are 2 - 15 yo kids coming to my shop tomorrow afternoon after to school so I can teach them about Photography. If I would have been sober I would have told them no….can t they go on Youtube for a week or two, then come over and teach me? If any of you guys were my real friends you would come over here and put me out of my misery…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> You mean you will show them how to adjust the camera settings on their shiny new iPhone in between in-coming text messages.
> 
> - northwoodsman


One or both have a Rebel Canon…can't remember for sure….there's a little fog there.
Around 2 tomorrow say a little prayer for me please, that I don't hurt one of them, and/or my head doesn't explode.


----------



## bandit571

We have the cabbage, yes…but a LOT of spuds….meat is something called Back Bacon….nor is it Canadian Bacon.


----------



## pottz

> I got conned last night at the get together…there are 2 - 15 yo kids coming to my shop tomorrow afternoon after to school so I can teach them about Photography. If I would have been sober I would have told them no….can t they go on Youtube for a week or two, then come over and teach me? If any of you guys were my real friends you would come over here and put me out of my misery…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> id be honored to put you out of your misery ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ll keep u in mind…but u seem a little too enthusiastic…
> 
> - moke


anything for a good friend mike. hey just show em how to set it to auto,point at what you want a pic of and your done with em !


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike, tell them you want to teach them how to take action shots. Give them a couple of brooms and get some shots of them sweeping up your shop from various angles in different lighting situations with different settings.


----------



## moke

> Mike, tell them you want to teach them how to take action shots. Give them a couple of brooms and get some shots of them sweeping up your shop from various angles in different lighting situations with different settings.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Now that… borders on genius….


----------



## DevinT

If you want their undivided attention … I think you only have to say one of two words …

Tiktok …

or

Pinterest (or is Instagram) ...

It seems to be what all the yout's are about these days. For once, I am glad to be too old to worry about such things.


----------



## EricFai

Devin, don't knock pintrest, I have gotten some good ideas off that, in woodworking.


----------



## splintergroup

+1 on pintrest pictures.

Look far enough and you'll even find your own stuff to model after (in case you forgot 8^)


----------



## EricFai

I stumbled on a page of LumberJock stuff, did not see any of mine, maybe I didn't scroll far enough. But I did find some that I've made comments on.


----------



## northwoodsman

Devon wasn't knocking Pinterest. She was just pointing out that social media is where kids spend their time and express themselves these days. Lumberjocks is far from social media in my opinion, but it is on the fringe. I know a young lady through church that is a super talented musician, singer, song writer and recording artist, you could say she is famous. She has been a social media "influencer" since she was 13 across several platforms and about a year ago she had a meltdown. She realized that she didn't have any privacy or a personal life. Everything she did was public and broadcast, by her choice. Her thoughts, her feelings, her problems, everything was out there on the internet. She didn't have anybody really close to her, her friends and family didn't confide in her because they didn't want it broadcast. At the end of the day she was alone. She was open about her struggles, she told her fans about her issues and how she felt. She made the decision to leave social media. She works full time for our church as a worship leader, is married, and couldn't be happier. You may find her browsing Pinterest for decorating ideas or recipes, but she's not posting.


----------



## EricFai

Agreed there, some folks air all of their dirty laundry there. I had a Facebook account at one time, probably been 7 or 8 years now canceled the account.

As for pintrest, generally don't post, just look.


----------



## pottz

yeah i use pinterest all the time for ideas,it's a great motivator to get me going on something.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I'm a little behind, 1164 posts to be exact. Still coaching track, still building crazy stuff.

Just finished a vanity made of macasser ebony with silver leaf accents. Should be interesting, currently in finish.

Working on 2 nightstands. Walnut with brass accents and a mirror in the back. I guess it's for looking at your toes. I just build what they tell me too.

They are starting to want me to build More complicated stuff. I mostly welcome it. Big tables get a little boring after about 10 in a row.

One thing I'm slightly struggling with is I get zero info on how they want the complicated cabinets built. Like they give me a picture with bare bones dimensions, and say build it. I love the freedom, but just wish I had a little more details. Slight rant off.

I will try to check in more often. Laters.


----------



## EricFai

CW, sounds like they need to say shaker or Colonial styles, at least something, giving you some idea. When I look at projects, unfortunately I have to ask many questions and try to do a rough sketch and try yo determine what they want.

When I was painting, I just left them the fan deck for a few days, I would never say what color, even when they try to ask fir a color.

So I feel your pain.


----------



## corelz125

I rarely go on pinterest. There's some good pages on instagram but tons of garbage on there.


----------



## corelz125

CWW next time they do that just pocket hole screw everything see how that goes over


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, that sounds good, but he might have to pay for the second round. I do my best to get all the info from the customer. If it's something weird, I get it in writing. No way am I paying for the second round because they don't like what they picked.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> CWW next time they do that just pocket hole screw everything see how that goes over
> 
> - corelz125


Ha, I am actually a fan of pockets if properly used. There is a lot of mis-applications. But when the occasional time arises, I do use them.

For instance, one of my favorite joints is a lap joint backed up by pockets. Of course your panel has to be thick enough to do this. But it is rock solid and I don't have to wait on glue to dry.

The owner hates them. But even he will acknowledge there is a place.


----------



## corelz125

Hahah i'm sure the clientele his boss deals with wouldnt even notice if it was pocket hole screwed. His boss might be a different story


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Corelz, that sounds good, but he might have to pay for the second round. I do my best to get all the info from the customer. If it s something weird, I get it in writing. No way am I paying for the second round because they don t like what they picked.
> 
> - Eric


I have the luxury of working for someone else while being my own boss. They literally tell you to build it how you like, it just better last cause we have a lifetime warranty.

Most stuff is built the best way. A few short cuts here and there. Not many though. We try to let our veneer work be the focal point. I have spent 4 hours laying out designs.


----------



## EricFai

A lifetime warranty, that seems much.

I worked for a window broker / company, thay offered a 20 year warranty on craftsmanship. Well the manufacturer went out of business, we started to have seal failures in the glass. The company was charged by (the manufacturer company that bought out the other one) to get replacement glass. In turn the company I worked for started charging the customers. So much for the warranty.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> A lifetime warranty, that seems much.
> 
> I worked for a window broker / company, thay offered a 20 year warranty on craftsmanship. Well the manufacturer went out of business, we started to have seal failures in the glass. The company was charged by (the manufacturer company that bought out the other one) to get replacement glass. In turn the company I worked for started charging the customers. So much for the warranty.
> 
> - Eric


We cater to the stupid rich. I have stories, but I'll refrain. We have sold to presidents, music stars, and other ridiculous people. Lol


----------



## moke

> If you want their undivided attention … I think you only have to say one of two words …
> 
> Tiktok …
> 
> or
> 
> Pinterest (or is Instagram) ...
> 
> It seems to be what all the yout s are about these days. For once, I am glad to be too old to worry about such things.
> 
> - DevinT


Devin, I have accts with both….I did have a twitter accts, but some of the folks use it as a kind of log of what they do all day….made me want to vomit….I did business with kids and young parents mostly, so I had to have it all. I hated it. The kids said facebook is just recipes for old people. They all were on tik tok.

Pinterest was a way to get ideas for me. The moms with Cameras that thought they were photographers, we called mamrazzi. The mamrazzi got most of their knowledge for pinterest and youtube. They pretty much had decent ideas but mostly no technical ability to speak of. But after being in the industry 43 years and having a degree, I can read the light and tell how it was done. So pinterest was ok for me, because I could see how it was supposed to be done, but on Pinterest it is not always done that way. I have gone back on to pinterest recently to get some ideas of making my toy cars. I guess I have become the mamarazzi of woodworking! The major difference is I know my limitations and I am not selling my toys…..I have to say, I don't miss doing research for a sitting from multiple sources for new ideas.


----------



## pottz

our company sells to a lot of customers that deal with very rich.life time warranties dont mean much because they tear everything out if it's more than 20 years old,or less.


----------



## moke

CW-My biggest nightmare was when the younger crowd would just say," I don't care what you do, but I want to to be fun…." Thats commensurate to your MIL saying I don't care where we go to eat and when you make that suggestion, you get."No not there" or there…...I can't tell you how much I DON'T miss customers! I glad that works for you….


----------



## corelz125

I've seen it happen numerous times a brand new apartment get totally gutted. It had all new cabinets and everything. People buy or lease the apartment and it's not their style.


----------



## EricFai

Then why lease an apartment. I can see it with a house but not an apartment.


----------



## corelz125

They're in Manhattan. Money is no object with people in some of those buildings. A lot of the high dollar apartments the people have homes all over the place.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Speaking of warranties an electrical contractor did a job where all the fluorescent ballasts in all the light fixtures were defective. The manufacturer provided replacements but not the labor to change them ;(( That bankrupted him.

I told customers my work was under warranty as long as I was in business. The 2 calls were emergency generator operation issues  I told them what their problems were at no charge. Doing controls making gillions of terminations there will be errors. I calculated one time there was 1 error in 10,000 terminations. Actually, there were more, but when a wire was in the wrong terminal it was obvious when the correct wire was looking at the terminal. That was long before the start-up so the customer never knew  My favorite job was the Museum of Flight my helper crossed 2 cables. I thought I saw it out of the corner of my eye. He said he double-checked and they were correct. When they did the start-up, they were crossed ;((


----------



## EricFai

NYC, that's understandable. My adopted sister lives there, she has asked my to come up a few times to do some remodeling for her. Sorry but I don't have the time. Besides I don't want to work in the city.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One job that was totally gutted was managers trying to impress a hospital with how fast they could add a 6 story wing. They were sheetrocking before the building was storm-tight with rainwater on the floor. 2 weeks before the hospital was to take possession dark spots started showing through the paint ;(( All the sheetrock needed to be replaced! ;(( I'm sure they made a lasting impression )))))


----------



## EricFai

That stinks.


----------



## moke

Corelz--don't some people buy their apartments?


----------



## corelz125

Yea there's every which way you can think of to get an apartment in Manhattan. One building we were working on one of the supers for the GC said half of Hollywood stars can't afford to live in this building. They can give me one of those apartments for free I wouldnt live there.


----------



## EricFai

2nd that notion. Could not even pay me to li e there. I'll keep my little acre lot and 1200 Sq foot home.


----------



## moke

> 2nd that notion. Could not even pay me to li e there. I ll keep my little acre lot and 1200 Sq foot home.
> 
> - Eric


Amen Bro!! My lot is not quite that big about 2/3 of an acre, but same house…very happy here!


----------



## EricFai

Yep, plus a nice shop to boot.


----------



## EricFai

Visiting in Mississippi this week. Down time with sketches, saw this on pintrest a few weeks ago.

A squirrel corn cob spinner. Rough draft sketch to build off of once I get home. You can find these on YouTube to. Could be very entertaining sitting on the porch at home.


----------



## moke

> Yep, plus a nice shop to boot.
> 
> - Eric


Thank you!


----------



## corelz125

Woodworking seems to be getting popular in Brooklyn. I guess there's a lot of money out there to be made.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..there are 2 - 15 yo kids coming to my shop tomorrow afternoon after to school so I can teach them about Photography…
> - moke
> 
> anything for a good friend mike. hey just show em how to set it to auto,point at what you want a pic of and your done with em !
> - pottz


Give them a *CLACK*... Only 3 levers…










1-3m or 3m - ∞.
Sun or Clouds.
Shoot lever.

Though you have to manually scroll the film and watch the number in the little window on the back… 









OK. They would fail this task and there's no *YouTube* tutorial for it.


----------



## EricFai

It seems like a lot of folks are getting into woodworking these days. I am seeing that in my little area. Some good, some not.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> CWW next time they do that just *pocket hole* screw everything see how that goes over
> - corelz125
> 
> Ha, I am actually a fan of pockets if properly used.
> - CWWoodworking


Me too! Great for loosing that loose change that no retailer will take.


----------



## moke

> CWW next time they do that just *pocket hole* screw everything see how that goes over
> - corelz125
> 
> Ha, I am actually a fan of pockets if properly used.
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Me too! Great for loosing that loose change that no retailer will take.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Or you could take your childrens college fund AND your parents retirement fund and buy a domino 700


----------



## moke

Going to bed…..Nite all!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ..there are 2 - 15 yo kids coming to my shop tomorrow afternoon after to school so I can teach them about Photography…
> - moke
> 
> anything for a good friend mike. hey just show em how to set it to auto,point at what you want a pic of and your done with em !
> - pottz
> 
> Give them a *CLACK*... Only 3 levers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-3m or 3m - ∞.
> Sun or Clouds.
> Shoot lever.
> 
> Though you have to manually scroll the film and watch the number in the little window on the back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. They would fail this task and there s no *YouTube* tutorial for it.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


No film avaiable. Need to digitize it ))


----------



## RichT

f/8 and Be There.


----------



## DevinT

Well. I see some clarification is necessary.

TikTok - Short videos. Usually *highly* scripted and designed for maximum exposure. Everyone posting usually trying to "go viral"

Pinterest - Very inspiring photos. The hand planes I see on Pinterest are often just amazing spectacles to be had. I don't know if the people posting the images are making them but if they are, just, Wow. Everything always looks like professional photography of professional work (of what I browse at least). Makes me think … like TikTok, the production-level put into what is shared to be disproportionate in the sense that much more work goes into it in a similar sense to "go viral."

Now, what makes me view YouTube creators differently is the monetization. "Going viral" on YouTube has real monetary value. Whereas nobody is - that I know of - paying TikTok and Pinterest creators and so I presume it is all a popularity contest.

I'm not in High School. I didn't care about popularity contests then and I don't care about them now.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> CWW next time they do that just *pocket hole* screw everything see how that goes over
> - corelz125
> 
> Ha, I am actually a fan of pockets if properly used.
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Me too! Great for loosing that loose change that no retailer will take.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Or you could take your childrens college fund AND your parents retirement fund and buy a domino 700
> 
> - moke


Actually, if I converted the kids college fund into returns from their education, I wouldn't be able to buy just one bloody domino tenon.
As for parent's retirement fund, being the *Son of a Hungarian Fern Cutter* with a *_wife who picked up the cut ferns*, with no ferns in *Hungary*, their retirement fund couldn't afford a single hole to stuff the kids missing dominos in.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> No film avaiable. Need to digitize it ))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I was a greenie long before my nose started running… I recycled all my films… unfortunately no one know how to develop them any more as all the chems go up peoples noses.


----------



## EricFai

Well said Devin, not into the popularity contest.


----------



## Gene01

Wow! I'm really glad that my shop time is all mine, now. My last large commissioned job was 30 years ago. That was for point of sale cubicles for 5 NAPA stores. Lucrative but so boring. Luckily, I never had to rely on my woodworking for income. These days, my work is much smaller and, much more interesting and, enjoyable. When considering a project, my first consideration now is how much fun it will be. I have to bear in mind my ADD, you know. Presently, I have several projects in the works. Since I'm still setting up a new shop, only one project is wholly woodworking. The rest are related to shop operations. I'm gaining, though. Slowly….


----------



## EricFai

Gene, my woodworking is not making me any money either, maybe some day it will supplement a retirement income. Most of mine is either for the house, shop or family. I enjoy the challenge and creativity.

The shop stuff is always fun.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Coffee, and dentist later. Hate going to the dentist, cleaning or rather scraping.

After that home to recoup.

later.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> They re in Manhattan. Money is no object with people in some of those buildings. A lot of the high dollar apartments the people have homes all over the place.
> 
> - corelz125


yes i agree when i worked at the cabinet place we did an apartment in Manhattan 5th ave. we put in an entertainment system wall that cost 115k and the only stayed there 2weeks out of the year :<(((((((((


----------



## moke

My 15 yo just left after his Photo lesson. One kid didn't show and the other was really a good kid. He was respectful and attentive….paid no attention to his phone, devin, although it was pinging. I was shocked. He did want to bring a couple of his friends over, for the next lesson. I told him this was a one time deal….he said thanks. He wanted me to take him out to take some photos….thank God it was raining. We talked for 2 hours and I showed him many things, he thanked me and went on his way…..On the way out the door he said, you sure this is a one time deal….I smiled and said to practice for a couple of months , bring me some printed photos and I would review them….but just him. He smiled and thought that would be fun….He then said, "see you in May", and I said," no late June"....
My SWMBO will give me crap for being a crotchety old fart….When she says stuff like that I always say, Get off my lawn!"

Duckie, I have a subscription to a website for values of old cameras. I looked up your Clack. It is the odd cameras that can be worth some cash….but I did not realize it is an Agfa product. Any big companies cameras are not worth much. Now make no mistake what I don't know is who buys old cameras, so I don't know what these cameras are of any value to. But the Clack is worth between 15 and 30 dollars US…..Like I said it is the odd camera that are valuable….like there is a Cambells soup can camera that is worth a few hundred dollars and a Pepsi Polaroid worth 300 or so….I know you have a collection for odd stuff….t shirts, face masks, etc…look through your collection.


----------



## moke

> Well. I see some clarification is necessary.
> 
> TikTok - Short videos. Usually *highly* scripted and designed for maximum exposure. Everyone posting usually trying to "go viral"
> 
> Pinterest - Very inspiring photos. The hand planes I see on Pinterest are often just amazing spectacles to be had. I don't know if the people posting the images are making them but if they are, just, Wow. Everything always looks like professional photography of professional work (of what I browse at least). Makes me think … like TikTok, the production-level put into what is shared to be disproportionate in the sense that much more work goes into it in a similar sense to "go viral."
> 
> Now, what makes me view YouTube creators differently is the monetization. "Going viral" on YouTube has real monetary value. Whereas nobody is - that I know of - paying TikTok and Pinterest creators and so I presume it is all a popularity contest.
> 
> I'm not in High School. I didn't care about popularity contests then and I don't care about them now.
> 
> - DevinT


Devin, it is all about the "clicks".. I have some friends with facebook pages and some Tik Tok pages. I was told the guy who made the Dog that wanted the Maple Bacon Treats and a little kitty in another has made 3/4 of million off of just the Maple bacon dog treats alone. This is a lady that has Golden Retrievers that posts everyday on Facebook, I heard she is pulling down low 6 figures a year. Once they get to a certain number of followers and clicks per post they get advertisers, and make a penny a click. I do know she works probably 4 hours a day at it. Not sure the Tik Toc pay scale….There are some decent Tik Toc wood working tips sites, but it mostly drama queens and such. Not sure how pinterest works at all as far as pay…just used to get ideas on a regular basis from the site. There are some good photographers on there, and a bunch that are not so good…..you just have to pick and choose.


----------



## pottz

damn i think your wife is right mike ! i cant talk though im a "get off my lawn" kinda guy myself. sounds like it went real good though,kid sounds like he is really interested in learning. if does come back with some pic's and stiil is excited to learm more,how can you you say no ?


----------



## northwoodsman

Come on Moke. This is your chance to have a positive influence on this young man. Spend some time with him. Get to know him. Share your knowledge. There are millions of examples out there running around of what happens when todays youth don't have good role models. You could be the one person that makes a difference in this kids life. There may come a time in your life when he will be the one you need to help you out. You do what you feel is right I'm just looking at the situation from another perspective and watching this world around us get worse and worse every day and trying to figure out what I can personally do to make it better. I'm not trying to pressure you my friend.

Up until the pandemic I used to teach culinary classes to high school students one week each year. I would give them some very complex recipes and we did the same recipes for 15 years. The classes were each 2.5 hours long and at the beginning of each session the kids would look at me and say that there is no way that they can do this. Their instructors assured them that if they did what I told them to, when I told them to, that they would have no problems. If they made a mistake I didn't yell at them or cut them down, they threw it away, I demonstrated the correct way to do the task, and they started over. At the end of class when they were taking pictures of the food that they prepared for their portfolios, and sitting down for a family style meal, they were all texting their parents to show what they had done in class. All of a sudden these "misfits" were the most well-behaved kids on campus for the day and many decided that they may want to become chefs whereas the week before they were in detention and had no plans for the future. Each day I had arranged for the school administrators to come down at the end of class to see what they had prepared and critique them. This was a big change for the kids because as soon as they entered the room they all thought that they were in trouble. Instead they joined them for a meal. They needed some direction and someone to believe in them.


----------



## pottz

i love that story nwm your right there are no role model or mentors for these kids today,shop classes that used to expose them to wood working,auto,meta shop,electrical and so forth are gone.i majored in photo in high school,it was my savior,if it hadn't been for the teacher i dont think i would have made it. im all for anyone that is willing to take the time and help a kid grow there interest. mike is talkin clint tough but ill bet he has a warm heart to help that kid learn. ;-))


----------



## moke

I get it guys, I guess I am jaded. When I owned the Camera Store people constantly bought their equipment elsewhere then came in for me to teach them. We have a major aeronautics place here in the city and there were tons of engineers, who were the worst. They would come in, and have some scheme to get me to show them, then order their equipment on line. Not to mention, you ever try to show someone that knows it all anything? The common scheme was hey you are a Canon dealer…you have to show me how to use it, or I will report you to Canon…..or whatever company. That generally was received by me with a "I would do that if I was you…." I always feel bad, but it was obvious that these were not customers to begin with. I was constantly asked to give a demo, or be a guest speaker, or come to our yearbook seminar to give a week long seminar, endless job fairs, and my favorite is, do you have a power point you can slam together? I understand guys, that you have pride in being a great speaker and really helping out, but I don't think you have any idea how many teachers are standing there waiting for you. Jr Highs, High Schools, and even Colleges. When you are an independent business, your time is your income. 
Now I get that I have the time now, and maybe I should be that guy now, I am just bitter after being in business for 43 years and having to constantly be asked for money and free goods and services, most generally from people that were not my customers. I talking two to four times a day…..
I know I am retired, but I need time to decompress, maybe a little more time…. And I am sorry if you are an engineer, all engineers are certainly NOT like that…but if you work around those that are you know exactly what I am saying.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good story NWM. I always took the time to teach apprentices and treat them with respect. One told me something one time, I do not recall what it was, but I remember him saying you are the only journeyman or foreman I could mention this to. One day the delivery girl started crying when I asked her why all the parts were not delivered. That was a shock for such a simple question. I expected the answer to be she had to pick them up, there were delays, and an estimate of when she would deliver them. She said all the other foremen rant and rave and eat her tail end when she does not have all the parts in the order. My apprentice told her Bob is different. He isn't like all the others. That was a shock!

I remember one young man working on SO cord. He was working for a different company. I showed him a much faster and easier way to do the work. His boss came by and asked why he was doing it more productively, faster and easier. (Not a quote ) ) He told the young man to do it the hard way like he was told by him. Narcissism has ruled the world for too long ;(


----------



## BurlyBob

Today I finished the last big section glue up for 'Bruiser'. I hat to take a big section to my friends shop. I had a sizable cup that I couldn't plane out on My Jet combo. Also the weight of the section caused my roller stands to compress. After a couple of passes on my friends Powermatic 8" joiner I was back in business. It mated up with the next section nice and flat. Tomorrow comes sanding and maybe a little hand planning.

I've been doing some research on wedge tenon joinery. It's been very instructive and I'm going to do a few prototype practice pieces.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I get it guys, I guess I am jaded. When I owned the Camera Store people constantly bought their equipment elsewhere then came in for me to teach them. We have a major aeronautics place here in the city and there were tons of engineers, who were the worst. They would come in, and have some scheme to get me to show them, then order their equipment on line. Not to mention, you ever try to show someone that knows it all anything?
> 
> - moke


Interesting perspective Mike. Being a retail store is a bit different than being a contractor. Some engineers will not admit they do not know it all. In one of my early discussions, I mentioned if transformers had the problems he was saying he needed to call the Bonneville Power Administration and tell them the system they have that generates power, raises the voltage to transmit it across the Cascade and reduces it to service voltages is not going to work )


----------



## pottz

> I get it guys, I guess I am jaded. When I owned the Camera Store people constantly bought their equipment elsewhere then came in for me to teach them. We have a major aeronautics place here in the city and there were tons of engineers, who were the worst. They would come in, and have some scheme to get me to show them, then order their equipment on line. Not to mention, you ever try to show someone that knows it all anything? The common scheme was hey you are a Canon dealer…you have to show me how to use it, or I will report you to Canon…..or whatever company. That generally was received by me with a "I would do that if I was you…." I always feel bad, but it was obvious that these were not customers to begin with. I was constantly asked to give a demo, or be a guest speaker, or come to our yearbook seminar to give a week long seminar, endless job fairs, and my favorite is, do you have a power point you can slam together? I understand guys, that you have pride in being a great speaker and really helping out, but I don t think you have any idea how many teachers are standing there waiting for you. Jr Highs, High Schools, and even Colleges. When you are an independent business, your time is your income.
> Now I get that I have the time now, and maybe I should be that guy now, I am just bitter after being in business for 43 years and having to constantly be asked for money and free goods and services, most generally from people that were not my customers. I talking two to four times a day…..
> I know I am retired, but I need time to decompress, maybe a little more time…. And I am sorry if you are an engineer, all engineers are certainly NOT like that…but if you work around those that are you know exactly what I am saying.
> 
> - moke


mike i hear ya bud and totally understand your feelings.but from what you said this kid truly wanted to learn and was willing to do what you wanted from him.and he sounded disappointed there might not be more.to help and mentor a young person like that and share what you have gained in your lifetime is priceless.if he comes back in a couple months with some pic's that show promise id say ya gotta give.i mean you set the rules and hold him to whatever you ask,and if he comes through he's worth the effort and will probably give you more than you'll ever give him.keep us informed how this plays out.no matter what you'll always be my special lumber jock ;-))


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike, you're not jaded. Your a great guy who has gotten beaten down over the years by people "expecting" something for free. I get it. Trust me, the parents of the kids that I referenced above would have been paying $150 each for the same experience.

I have two step sons and the toughest job in the world is being a step parent. I am so grateful that my kids had other adult males in their lives to look up to that provided the same advice that I did because when it happened enough times they finally started to take my word for it. It was always a struggle but when they were hanging out with my friends I always knew that they were safe and that they were going to turn out okay. Had they spent more time with their dad I'm sure that they would both have extensive rap sheets by now. Influence is underrated.


----------



## EricFai

Wish there were more opportunities for the younger generation to work as an apprenticeship to learn valued skills.


----------



## moke

> I get it guys, I guess I am jaded. When I owned the Camera Store people constantly bought their equipment elsewhere then came in for me to teach them. We have a major aeronautics place here in the city and there were tons of engineers, who were the worst. They would come in, and have some scheme to get me to show them, then order their equipment on line. Not to mention, you ever try to show someone that knows it all anything? The common scheme was hey you are a Canon dealer…you have to show me how to use it, or I will report you to Canon…..or whatever company. That generally was received by me with a "I would do that if I was you…." I always feel bad, but it was obvious that these were not customers to begin with. I was constantly asked to give a demo, or be a guest speaker, or come to our yearbook seminar to give a week long seminar, endless job fairs, and my favorite is, do you have a power point you can slam together? I understand guys, that you have pride in being a great speaker and really helping out, but I don t think you have any idea how many teachers are standing there waiting for you. Jr Highs, High Schools, and even Colleges. When you are an independent business, your time is your income.
> Now I get that I have the time now, and maybe I should be that guy now, I am just bitter after being in business for 43 years and having to constantly be asked for money and free goods and services, most generally from people that were not my customers. I talking two to four times a day…..
> I know I am retired, but I need time to decompress, maybe a little more time…. And I am sorry if you are an engineer, all engineers are certainly NOT like that…but if you work around those that are you know exactly what I am saying.
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike i hear ya bud and totally understand your feelings.but from what you said this kid truly wanted to learn and was willing to do what you wanted from him.and he sounded disappointed there might not be more.to help and mentor a young person like that and share what you have gained in your lifetime is priceless.if he comes back in a couple months with some pic s that show promise id say ya gotta give.i mean you set the rules and hold him to whatever you ask,and if he comes through he s worth the effort and will probably give you more than you ll ever give him.keep us informed how this plays out.no matter what you ll always be my special lumber jock ;-))
> 
> - pottz


I suppose u are right, however he really wanted to bring his buddies, not sure Im up for that…maybe one more, but I don't want a bunch of teenagers in my shop…..too much cast…


----------



## pottz

yeah the sad thing is the school system regards the trades as non essential,same as the arts.but they will raise a ton of money to build beautiful football fields and basket ball arenas.how many kids go on to make a living as a pro sports player as opposed to how many that work in the trades.were doing a disservice to our children. problem is people will give to build those sports facilities but walk away from what is really needed.


----------



## pottz

> I get it guys, I guess I am jaded. When I owned the Camera Store people constantly bought their equipment elsewhere then came in for me to teach them. We have a major aeronautics place here in the city and there were tons of engineers, who were the worst. They would come in, and have some scheme to get me to show them, then order their equipment on line. Not to mention, you ever try to show someone that knows it all anything? The common scheme was hey you are a Canon dealer…you have to show me how to use it, or I will report you to Canon…..or whatever company. That generally was received by me with a "I would do that if I was you…." I always feel bad, but it was obvious that these were not customers to begin with. I was constantly asked to give a demo, or be a guest speaker, or come to our yearbook seminar to give a week long seminar, endless job fairs, and my favorite is, do you have a power point you can slam together? I understand guys, that you have pride in being a great speaker and really helping out, but I don t think you have any idea how many teachers are standing there waiting for you. Jr Highs, High Schools, and even Colleges. When you are an independent business, your time is your income.
> Now I get that I have the time now, and maybe I should be that guy now, I am just bitter after being in business for 43 years and having to constantly be asked for money and free goods and services, most generally from people that were not my customers. I talking two to four times a day…..
> I know I am retired, but I need time to decompress, maybe a little more time…. And I am sorry if you are an engineer, all engineers are certainly NOT like that…but if you work around those that are you know exactly what I am saying.
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike i hear ya bud and totally understand your feelings.but from what you said this kid truly wanted to learn and was willing to do what you wanted from him.and he sounded disappointed there might not be more.to help and mentor a young person like that and share what you have gained in your lifetime is priceless.if he comes back in a couple months with some pic s that show promise id say ya gotta give.i mean you set the rules and hold him to whatever you ask,and if he comes through he s worth the effort and will probably give you more than you ll ever give him.keep us informed how this plays out.no matter what you ll always be my special lumber jock ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I suppose u are right, however he really wanted to bring his buddies, not sure Im up for that…maybe one more, but I don t want a bunch of teenagers in my shop…..too much cast…
> 
> - moke


no hell no you set the rules that it's not gonna be a hang out but for those that truly wanna learn.if he's good with that move forward or walk away. im interested to see if he really has a passion or just wants to have fun ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oops, Forgot to mention our major aeronautics place here. I hated it when the customer said the project was wired by a Lazy B engineer ;(( Many of those troubleshooting jobs could not be resolved without serious demolition ;(( They spice wires inside walls where they cannot be seen, found, or repaired ;((

Speaking of Lazy B, the 737 that nose-dived into the dirt in China a month ago was on the news tonight. No defects or causes found yet and no indication on the pilot's voice recorder. That reminds me of a neighbor who was a mechanic there. He told his supervisor they could not finish a plane because all the parts they had were defective. His supervisor looked through the defective pile, picked one, told him to install it, and get that plane out the door! That was years before the MAX issues. Larry passed away a couple of years ago.


----------



## Yonda

> Hey, gang I m looking for some input. I m wanting to put up a series of security cameras. Thanks to the Democrat commies running this state, passing open drug use laws, we re getting more lowlifes roaming the streets at all hours of the night.
> So if any of you can give me a few ideas for an effective quality set I d really appreciate it. I m thinking 4 camera minimum and maybe some way to record it on my computer.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> I use Ring Cameras and a doorbell. There are cheaper ones, but their service is hard to beat. Not having to be on hold for half an hour or longer is a plus ) They record your events off-site so they are secure for an annual fee of $100 which includes a lifetime warranty on the equipment. I use their solar power too. The current set maintains the battery charge at nearly 100%. The upload speed of your internet may be an issue if it is too slow.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I like the Ring system also, like you said, it could be a little costly initially but I like how it lets me know if something negative is going on near you, not to mention activity at the front, all of it adjustable. You set the area you want reports on. I also got a Swann system with 4 camera…again…not the cheapest. I had an Night Owl system, it never worked very well. I found all kinds of problems with the menus, not all worked. Night Owl was very frustrating. At the time, I was single and my sons were concerned about my security.


----------



## northwoodsman

> I like the Ring system also, like you said, it could be a little costly initially but I like how it lets me know if something negative is going on near you, not to mention activity at the front, all of it adjustable. You set the area you want reports on. I also got a Swann system with 4 camera…again…not the cheapest. I had an Night Owl system, it never worked very well. I found all kinds of problems with the menus, not all worked. Night Owl was very frustrating. At the time, I was single and my sons were concerned about my security.
> 
> - Yonda


Obviously the intruders in your area haven't seen what a mama bear can do with a nail gun, a cordless drill, and a Sawzall when it comes to protecting her kids! They would be lucky if it was caught on camera, it would help the doctor putting the body pieces back together in the correct order.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I like the Ring system also, like you said, it could be a little costly initially but I like how it lets me know if something negative is going on near you, not to mention activity at the front, all of it adjustable. You set the area you want reports on. I also got a Swann system with 4 camera…again…not the cheapest. I had an Night Owl system, it never worked very well. I found all kinds of problems with the menus, not all worked. Night Owl was very frustrating. At the time, I was single and my sons were concerned about my security.
> 
> - Yonda
> 
> Obviously the intruders in your area haven t seen what a mama bear can do with a nail gun, a cordless drill, and a Sawzall when it comes to protecting her kids! They would be lucky if it was caught on camera, it would help the doctor putting the body pieces back together in the correct order.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Too much being caught on camera here. Yesterday a perpetrator with a history tried to abduct a 16 yo walking her dog. The dog was 70 pounds and objected ) She escaped. Another assault on a 63 yo lady at a bus stop waiting yesterday. That is becoming too popular ;((


----------



## pottz

ive looked at getting a security system with cameras but i and my wife decided what for.criminals here are caught on camera all the time.most just look right at it and say,whatever. i had an alarm system way back and it did nothing except get me in the cross hairs of a cops gun.i came home one day and it was hot so i watered some plants before going inside. when i get in the phone rings but i ignore it.i go get the mail and see a cop walking around my neighbors car. pretty soon i hear a loud banging on my front door.i open and the cop asks me to step out,says are you the owner,i say ya.his partner has his gun on me.they have me spread eagle on the front lawn.i say ask my neighbor who's watering his lawn.they ignore that and ask if his partner can go in and check my id which is in my wallet in the bathroom.i say sure.he comes back and says he's ok.they said my panic alarm went off.after they left i discovered the alarm battery went dead and set it off.we had the same issue at work.so that was the end of the alarm system for me.now i rely on my friends smith and wesson. in my opinion dont waste your money.all you'll do is get pissed off more watching them steal your stuff.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wish there were more opportunities for the younger generation to work as an apprenticeship to learn valued skills.
> 
> - Eric


A recent study by the IBEW shows an apprenticeship is worth as much or more than a 4-year degree. The reason I dropped out was my first math professor had a PhD on the end of his EE. He told me there wasn't much work and it didn't pay very well. He advised me to get into the trade. I did  No regrets.


----------



## EricFai

It's way to bad that the world has come to a person having to have video surveillance on their property. And that the thugs that wonder the streets prey on teenagers and the elderly.

To much into drugs an alcohol, and looking for a free ride. My .02


----------



## pottz

> Wish there were more opportunities for the younger generation to work as an apprenticeship to learn valued skills.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> A recent study by the IBEW shows an apprenticeship is worth as much or more than a 4-year degree. The reason I dropped out was my first math professor had a PhD on the end of his EE. He told me there wasn t much work and it didn t pay very well. He advised me to get into the trade. I did  No regrets.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


your right because the kids today arn't exposed to the various trades because the schools have dropped it. so there is a big shortage of people that can or want to do the trades.whcih has created a labor shortage and driven wages up for certain fields.4 year degrees today are not worth the paper there printed on.


----------



## northwoodsman

I was watching TV and going through some posts this evening and I found these things that you can pretty much be sure of:
1) If someone mentions that something is made in China or Taiwan the majority of posters are going to say it all comes out of the same plant and are going to bash the quality,
2) Along the same lines if some recommends a US, Canadian, or European made alternative the general response is going to be "it's too expensive",
3) When some mentions a Harbor Freight Dust Collector within the first 3 sentences they will be describing how they had to modify it to make it work.

Just some general observations, that's all.


----------



## pottz

> It s way to bad that the world has come to a person having to have video surveillance on their property. And that the thugs that wonder the streets prey on teenagers and the elderly.
> 
> To much into drugs an alcohol, and looking for a free ride. My .02
> 
> - Eric


hey easy on us drunks,i havn't beat up a senior citizen in a long time. sadly most of em can kick my ass ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ive looked at getting a security system with cameras but i and my wife decided what for.criminals here are caught on camera all the time.most just look right at it and say,whatever. i had an alarm system way back and it did nothing except get me in the cross hairs of a cops gun.i came home one day and it was hot so i watered some plants before going inside. when i get in the phone rings but i ignore it.i go get the mail and see a cop walking around my neighbors car. pretty soon i hear a loud banging on my front door.i open and the cop asks me to step out,says are you the owner,i say ya.his partner has his gun on me.they have me spread eagle on the front lawn.i say ask my neighbor who s watering his lawn.they ignore that and ask if his partner can go in and check my id which is in my wallet in the bathroom.i say sure.he comes back and says he s ok.they said my panic alarm went off.after they left i discovered the alarm battery went dead and set it off.we had the same issue at work.so that was the end of the alarm system for me.now i rely on my friends smith and wesson. in my opinion dont waste your money.all you ll do is get pissed off more watching them steal your stuff.
> 
> - pottz


U R lucky to not have criminal activity. The police take all of my videos to help build cases. Our granddaughter got a lowflife arrested with her video and stolen item on the video that he left at another home invasion. She outsmarted the idiots in our legislature and provided the police with probable cause to make the arrest )


----------



## pottz

> ive looked at getting a security system with cameras but i and my wife decided what for.criminals here are caught on camera all the time.most just look right at it and say,whatever. i had an alarm system way back and it did nothing except get me in the cross hairs of a cops gun.i came home one day and it was hot so i watered some plants before going inside. when i get in the phone rings but i ignore it.i go get the mail and see a cop walking around my neighbors car. pretty soon i hear a loud banging on my front door.i open and the cop asks me to step out,says are you the owner,i say ya.his partner has his gun on me.they have me spread eagle on the front lawn.i say ask my neighbor who s watering his lawn.they ignore that and ask if his partner can go in and check my id which is in my wallet in the bathroom.i say sure.he comes back and says he s ok.they said my panic alarm went off.after they left i discovered the alarm battery went dead and set it off.we had the same issue at work.so that was the end of the alarm system for me.now i rely on my friends smith and wesson. in my opinion dont waste your money.all you ll do is get pissed off more watching them steal your stuff.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> U R lucky to not have criminal activity. The police take all of my videos to help build cases. Our granddaughter got a lowflife arrested with her video and stolen item on the video that he left at another home invasion. She outsmarted the idiots in our legislature and provided the police with probable cause to make the arrest )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh we have plenty bob but even when the catch em,they spend so little time in jail they dont even care.ive got enough insurance that if im ripped off im well covered.


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, yes to the trades issue, schools are not teaching any. When I was in school juniors and seniors could spend half a say at the career center. Learning automotive repair, welding, construction and what not. No more of that.

As for the Seniors being attacked by low life, some of those folks carry. There was an incident out on the lake last month. Older couple saw a younger couple in the water under destress. Decided to help them. The young guy started acting up in a threading manor. The girl friend pushed him back in the lake. He was helped out again, still acting up. Witnesses say there was a warning shot. Then a se one shot a few minutes later. The kids died at the hospital. The old man in his 70's was cleared of charges.

The way I see it, kids of the past few generations didn't go through some a$$ beatings when they were growing up. God knows I had a few and I turned out alright.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> oh we have plenty bob but even when the catch em,they spend so little time in jail they dont even care.ive got enough insurance that if im ripped off im well covered.
> 
> - pottz


Activist judges do catch and release here too. I expect a change in the next election, if not it might begin to look like Montana in the 1850s.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, yes to the trades issue, schools are not teaching any. When I was in school juniors and seniors could spend half a say at the career center. Learning automotive repair, welding, construction and what not. No more of that.
> 
> As for the Seniors being attacked by low life, some of those folks carry. There was an incident out on the lake last month. Older couple saw a younger couple in the water under destress. Decided to help them. The young guy started acting up in a threading manor. The girl friend pushed him back in the lake. He was helped out again, still acting up. Witnesses say there was a warning shot. Then a se one shot a few minutes later. The kids died at the hospital. The old man in his 70 s was cleared of charges.
> 
> The way I see it, kids of the past few generations didn t go through some a$$ beatings when they were growing up. God knows I had a few and I turned out alright.
> 
> - Eric


yeah i agree mu old man would have kicked my ass if talked back and got out of line.today the kids kick or kill the old mans ass !!!!


----------



## EricFai

No respect.


----------



## pottz

> No respect.
> 
> - Eric


sadly…...no! one problem a lot of these kids have no father in there lives.


----------



## EricFai

That too, lots of broken families.


----------



## pottz

im out kids,we can rock and roll more tomorrow.


----------



## RichT

> Obviously the intruders in your area haven t seen what a mama bear can do with a nail gun
> 
> - northwoodsman


----------



## DevinT

Running on fumes as there is so much to do each and every day.

Today before bed got the new outdoor PTZ mounted … while it was raining … 18 feet off the ground.

I had to quickly fabricate something to mount it to … that was also water proof, and wanted to get it done quickly (so no wood).

Grabbed a sheet of cheapo mystery 1/4" thick clear plastic (think it was extruded acrylic).

I threw the crappy wood screws and plastic anchors that came with the PTZ mount in my big jar of random fasteners and - from the same jar - pulled out a box of light switch cover machine screws.

Pulled out a 3/32" twist bit, chucked it up in something green, and punched 2 holes in the plexi using the mount as a guide.

Then I pulled out the metric taps and tapped each hole (by hand; using a T handle). Then threaded the machine screws in slowly by hand, backing out frequently (I didn't have a perfect match for tap, so just threaded it finer and let the screw cut them courser).

Then had to make some screws short enough to sit flush. So I screwed one in all the way (through the mount and tapped hole) and marked the exposed portion coming out the back with a red Sharpie. Backed it out, got out the high tension hack saw and in no time had two perfect length screws (minor filing on the last thread to make them go in easy).

Then I was feeling my inner galoot, that and it was late and didn't want to wake the baby, so assembled the Ryoba and cut out the plexi piece by hand.

ASIDE: I found it very effective to cut plexiglass by hand with a pull saw if you - after getting started - use ultra light pressure to allow smooth push/pull and then when you are certain your motions are good and centered, draw down on your next pull stroke with all your might in a swift straight action. I am able to advance more than a full inch in 1/4" thick plexi each time I give it a powerful pull stroke. It took me less than 5 minutes to make about 14 inches of linear cuts (3 separate cuts; 4" + 4" + 6") - getting started is still tedious (I use the cross cut side for cutting plexi - the rip side binds too easy).

Only had to do some minor filing that took all but 5 seconds to clean up the corner where the last cut freed the piece.

I then slapped 3 pieces of 3M Dual Lock on the back of the plastic piece, screwed the mount into it, then stuck it outside.

Then disconnected the dual lock, attached the PTZ + camera to the mount, installed the security screws, plugged it in, and reconnected the whole ensemble back to the parked dual locks.

Thing is rock solid. It's raining and windy and the camera feels, looks, and is extremely stable.

But now I am exhausted and must sleep.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## controlfreak

> they said my panic alarm went off.after they left i discovered the alarm battery went dead and set it off.we had the same issue at work.so that was the end of the alarm system for me.now i rely on my friends smith and wesson. in my opinion dont waste your money.all you ll do is get pissed off more watching them steal your stuff.
> 
> - pottz


If this happened right after you disarmed it was actually the duress signal. Older panels had a feature that if your normal code was increased by +1 it would still turn off but send out the duress signal. The idea was you didn't need to remember a unique code if being forced to disarm the system. This feature was later found to be the leading cause of false alarms and has been eliminated. I can tell you many stories of people that got bit by this.


----------



## controlfreak

> - TopamaxSurvivor


They also had a two minute opinion piece that was clearly labeled on screen as "editorial opinion"


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke,

Good story on the photo session with the kid. I'd like to know if he comes back with some photos to show you.

I don't have a lawn, because I don't have an irrigation well. If I did have a lawn, I would yell get off it all the time.


----------



## EricFai

I remember Walter Cronkite. Great news anchor.
As you said stating the facts only.


----------



## pottz

> I remember Walter Cronkite. Great news anchor.
> As you said stating the facts only.
> 
> - Eric


+1 thats when we had real news journalists.now we have (bubble headed bleach blonds) as the song says.


----------



## EricFai

Bobble Heads!!


----------



## RichT

Don't kid yourself. If Walter were on the air today, he'd be just as rabid as the rest. Read up on his comments on Tet and how they impacted the efforts in Viet Nam at the time if you doubt me.



> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## corelz125

Increase in crime addiction is a major reason. Also prisons in this country are too easy. Most guys can care less about going back. I know a few people who have been in and out numerous times. One guy told me "if it wasn't for my daughter I would go back, I have no responsibility, get to work out everyday". Bring hard labor back or stop feeding them. Maybe they'll straighten out.


----------



## 987Ron

Was in Grenada not to long after the "revolution put down" We stayed in an old Embassy House that overlooked the prison. No AC or fans, corrugated tin roof over the cells, no exercise equipment except tools to do work that the local gov. wanted done and was to taxing for normal workers. Hot, humid. Many died in this prison. 
Was offered a tour but declined, could see enough. Maybe extreme but brought the point home, do bad, go to the prison and suffer for it.


----------



## Gene01

The old debate…punishment or rehabilitation. IMO, punishment works to make recidivism less likely. That is if liberal judges even consider prison. Do the crime, do the time!


----------



## EricFai

Amen to that. To bad the chain gangs are no more.


----------



## moke

Never been a prison guard, but my In laws all were. From what I understand, for the work they get get done compared to the cost of the labor for the guards chain gangs are not a economical choice. Not even close.

The prison industries are becoming smaller and smaller. They recently closed the wood shops here in the local State prison. They sold all the stuff on Gov.com, it went for a pretty high price IMO. They sold off bar clamps for 9 to 12.00 each…thought that was kind of high, they were anything but pristine. It was bids, so the people ran that price up. TS went for 800.00 for some sort of hybrid. May have been an old Delta, was hard to tell. Last fall, two inmates beat a guard and a nurse to death with some tools, not sure what they were. They were lifers, Iowa is a do gooder State and does not have the Death penalty, so while they were convicted, actually one pled guilty, they really got nothing more than they had. Except they went to a higher security prison, not around here, but that happened immediately. They were afraid of the guards in this facility….and they should have been…


----------



## corelz125

Can't see how it's much more cost effective housing and feeding them. When they just workout and watch tv


----------



## DevinT

Someone at the IRS told me a lot of identity theft is originating from prison inmates


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WA's governor suspended the death penalty. Doesn't matter they, they don't do it anyway. Bringing it back would save a lot of victims' lives. Career criminals repeat too many times. Not only would innocents be safer, but the net impact would also be positive; more innocents saved than criminals executed. Management should face the death penalty. They kill in higher volumes than most violent criminals. DUI usually only has one or 2 victims. MUI, managing under the influence of greed is a psychopath with self-control according to psychology. Boeing's 564 victims ignoring safety in the 737 since 2005 is an example. Managers have killed in the thousands in the last 2 decades. The Ford Pinto in the 70s was limited to 29.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

(STUDY) Over half of D.C. area gun violence is committed by 'small number of very high risk individuals'

https://sharylattkisson.com/2022/04/study-over-half-of-d-c-area-gun-violence-is-committed-by-small-number-of-very-high-risk-individuals/?

Looks like the solutions of the last couple years backfired ;((


----------



## RichT

Can anyone think of a bigger flop? Warner Bros is shutting down CNN+ after only 23 days.

The Bee: https://babylonbee.com/news/cnn-exceeds-all-expectations-by-lasting-nearly-3-weeks


----------



## northwoodsman

Have you all had a chance to check out our friend pottz's Green Thumb post? Dang dude, you are incredible!!!!! How about some lessons? I got a letter from our HOA last week about my poor landscaping job.


----------



## pottz

> Have you all had a chance to check out our friend pottz s Green Thumb post? Dang dude, you are incredible!!!!! How about some lessons? I got a letter from our HOA last week about my poor landscaping job.
> 
> - northwoodsman


thank you now go plant something-lol. i hope the thread continues on and people post pic's of their gardens,or wildlife as lesb just did.i didn'y start the thread just for admiration but in the hope everyone will share what they do. i know we have a lot of gardeners here judging from all the yard related projects ive seen posted.


----------



## moke

> Can anyone think of a bigger flop? Warner Bros is shutting down CNN+ after only 23 days.
> 
> The Bee: https://babylonbee.com/news/cnn-exceeds-all-expectations-by-lasting-nearly-3-weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Awesome….. I heard some years ago, that 25% of CNN viewership is in public places…airports, public buildings, etc….Even with that they still have terrible ratings….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Have you all had a chance to check out our friend pottz s Green Thumb post? Dang dude, you are incredible!!!!! How about some lessons? I got a letter from our HOA last week about my poor landscaping job.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> thank you now go plant something-lol.
> - pottz


I'll *plant* my foot down…

*moke*... *go buy a bloody DOMINO_!*


----------



## corelz125

All of the so called news channel's should be cancelled. They all skew the news to their point and get the story half wrong.


----------



## pottz

> Have you all had a chance to check out our friend pottz s Green Thumb post? Dang dude, you are incredible!!!!! How about some lessons? I got a letter from our HOA last week about my poor landscaping job.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> thank you now go plant something-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> I ll *plant* my foot down…
> 
> *moke*... *go buy a bloody DOMINO_!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*damn straight my duckling !!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> All of the so called news channel s should be cancelled. They all skew the news to their point and get the story half wrong.
> 
> - corelz125


one of the worst is fox and friends ! not sure they should be called news.stopped watching them 10 years ago.


----------



## EricFai

Network national news is about all I watch, following the local.


----------



## moke

> Have you all had a chance to check out our friend pottz s Green Thumb post? Dang dude, you are incredible!!!!! How about some lessons? I got a letter from our HOA last week about my poor landscaping job.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> thank you now go plant something-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> I ll *plant* my foot down…
> 
> *moke*... *go buy a bloody DOMINO_!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I just have to sell my truck, house and the rest of my shop and I got it!!!


----------



## moke

> Network national news is about all I watch, following the local.
> 
> - Eric


Network news does not lie outright like some of the news networks, they just lie by omission. 
I have been watching News Nation on the old WGN….they seem to have the least bias. And…they have Dan Abrams which is the most pro Law Enforcement of any News service.


----------



## pottz

> Have you all had a chance to check out our friend pottz s Green Thumb post? Dang dude, you are incredible!!!!! How about some lessons? I got a letter from our HOA last week about my poor landscaping job.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> thank you now go plant something-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> I ll *plant* my foot down…
> 
> *moke*... *go buy a bloody DOMINO_!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I just have to sell my truck, house and the rest of my shop and I got it!!!
> 
> - moke


you fool no one money bags !!!!


----------



## EricFai

I have heard that before. Everyone has to make their own views. The news definitely not what is was when I was growing up in the 70's.

I was watching PBS, the other night (only about 12 stations here) the were talking about Climate Change and how the big companies in the 70's knew about and had documentation stating so. But they kept on business as usual.


----------



## pottz

> I have heard that before. Everyone has to make their own views. The news definitely not what is was when I was growing up in the 70 s.
> 
> I was watching PBS, the other night (only about 12 stations here) the were talking about Climate Change and how the big companies in the 70 s knew about and had documentation stating so. But they kept on business as usual.
> 
> - Eric


well of course,it's profit driven to satisfy the investors.oh god look at the tobacco industry for example.cover ups for the cover ups.it's all about the dollar not people,and always has been,and always will be ! thats free enterprise ?


----------



## moke

> I have heard that before. Everyone has to make their own views. The news definitely not what is was when I was growing up in the 70 s.
> 
> I was watching PBS, the other night (only about 12 stations here) the were talking about Climate Change and how the big companies in the 70 s knew about and had documentation stating so. But they kept on business as usual.
> 
> - Eric


Everything is a conspiracy! I was going through some magazines my mother had saved….there were some good ones….JFK's funeral, etc….for some reason, which was not apparent they saved a popular Science…..I am sure it was not for this article but they were discussing the world was entering another ice age. I don't believe scientists any more at all….they have been proven wrong over and over, and to be FOS. I won't get into why I don't as it would violate our commandment to not be political. But you know you are right when the other side of any issue becomes aggressive in belittling the other side, and the proof is just not apparent.


----------



## EricFai

So true. Either extreme one way or the other, no middle ground.

There will always be some kind of conspiracy.


----------



## pottz

well ill just say whether it be ice age or global warming there is nothing we can do to stop it,so our governments need to stop wasting billions saying there gonna do something about it. stop wasting money saying it's gonna prevent it. they cant so stop lying about it,and wasting our money.if were going into another warming cycle which the earth has before,we sure as hell cant prevent it again.of course al gore will argue that point !!!!


----------



## moke

This morning, went to an indoor range to resurrect my shooting skills. I have decided to apply for a LEOSA qualification. This is a document generated after qualifying on an FBI shooting course. This allows officers/retired officers to carry a weapon, supposedly anywhere in the country. I have heard of some States that are questionable in honoring it, like California and Illinois. It's not that I am going to carry all over the states, but I would like to have the option if need be. And I have to time and opportunity.

For not being on a range for 5 years, I did better than I thought. You need to shoot 80% and I shot an 81…so while that is not consistent enough as I should be…..I could qualify.

I will practice a couple more times…..this indoor range is only 15.00 per hour for ex LEO's. Of course ammo is not cheap, but has a better availability than in recent years.


----------



## moke

> well ill just say whether it be ice age or global warming there is nothing we can do to stop it,so our governments need to stop wasting billions saying there gonna do something about it. stop wasting money saying it s gonna prevent it. they cant so stop lying about it,and wasting our money.if were going into another warming cycle which the earth has before,we sure as hell cant prevent it again.of course al gore will argue that point !!!!
> 
> - pottz


During Al Gre's run for president, he said that "fish will be swimming down the flooded streets of FL close to the Gullf and Ocean in 2014"....... nuff' said


----------



## pottz

> This morning, went to an indoor range to resurrect my shooting skills. I have decided to apply for a LEOSA qualification. This is a document generated after qualifying on an FBI shooting course. This allows officers/retired officers to carry a weapon, supposedly anywhere in the country. I have heard of some States that are questionable in honoring it, like California and Illinois. It s not that I am going to carry all over the states, but I would like to have the option if need be. And I have to time and opportunity.
> 
> For not being on a range for 5 years, I did better than I thought. You need to shoot 80% and I shot an 81…so while that is not consistent enough as I should be…..I could qualify.
> 
> I will practice a couple more times…..this indoor range is only 15.00 per hour for ex LEO s. Of course ammo is not cheap, but has a better availability than in recent years.
> 
> - moke


well cheaper than some punk shooting you.cost of bullets cheap,blowin some punk off his feet with a .357 hollow point in the chest,worth a shot of 35 year old scotch.cheers. i dont need no certification to protect me and mine inside my home.like they said in nam,kill em all and let god sort em out ? peace friends.im out !


----------



## corelz125

I'm sure NY is one of the state's that will give a hard time about carrying here. Even try to go against leosa. Although theres 100s of illegal guns all over NYC


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have heard that before. Everyone has to make their own views. The news definitely not what is was when I was growing up in the 70 s.
> 
> I was watching PBS, the other night (only about 12 stations here) the were talking about Climate Change and how the big companies in the 70 s knew about and had documentation stating so. But they kept on business as usual.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> *Everything is a conspiracy!* I was going through some magazines my mother had saved….there were some good ones….JFK s funeral, etc….for some reason, which was not apparent they saved a popular Science…..I am sure it was not for this article but they were discussing the world was entering another ice age. I don t believe scientists any more at all….they have been proven wrong over and over, and to be FOS. I won t get into why I don t as it would violate our commandment to not be political. But you know you are right when the other side of any issue becomes aggressive in belittling the other side, and the proof is just not apparent.
> 
> - moke


Too bad the idiots are not capable of planning and seeing their conspiracies through to completion ) The conspiracy is GREED. In the early 19th century "de Tocqueville warned of a new kind of tyranny and despotism, under modern democracy, which will have far-reaching consequences on American civic life. Too late for most of the idiots, Blackrock, Vanguard, and State Street own America.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is the financial record from https://survivingtomorrow.org/who-controls-america-7d2d0ec483b1
"The biggest asset manager, Blackrock, now controls $10 trillion dollars.
$10,000,000,000,000.00.
(That's enough to buy a house for the poorest 40 million American families.)
When you add in the next two biggest players, Vanguard Group and State Street, the big three control $22.3+ trillion - equivalent to America's entire GDP. They literally own 90% of the 500 biggest corporations in the USA.
Who are three of the top four biggest shareholders in Apple, the biggest company in the world by market cap?
Blackrock, Vanguard, and State Street.
How about Amazon?
Blackrock, Vanguard, and State Street.
How about Google?
Blackrock, Vanguard, and State Street.
Bank of America? JP Morgan Chase? Citigroup? Wells Fargo? Goldman Sachs? Morgan Stanley?
All are owned by the same three firms."


----------



## moke

Time to hang it up!


----------



## RichT

> During Al Gre s run for president, he said that "fish will be swimming down the flooded streets of FL close to the Gullf and Ocean in 2014"....... nuff said
> 
> - moke


LOL. Don't forget another recent president who said the coastal cities would be flooded, yet spent millions on a Martha's Vineyard estate.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m sure NY is one of the state s that will give a hard time about carrying here. Even try to go against leosa. Although theres 100s of illegal guns all over NYC
> 
> - corelz125


Laws only apply to those with the assets to support billable hours for attorneys. No assets the judges don't care what you do ;(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have heard that before. Everyone has to make their own views. The news definitely not what is was when I was growing up in the 70 s.
> 
> I was watching PBS, the other night (only about 12 stations here) the were talking about Climate Change and how the big companies in the 70 s knew about and had documentation stating so. But they kept on business as usual.
> 
> - Eric


A woman doing scientific experiments in 1855 discovered CO2 is a greenhouse gas. 1980 Exxon engineers predicted the CO2 parts per million would be between 410 and 420 by 2020. It is about 415 now. The miles thick ice of Antarctica has a record going back 10s of thousands of years. With the ice melting down there archeologists recently found the remains of trees 3 million years old. I do not recall the ppm 3 million years ago for CO2, but it was not as high as now. No doubt it will not be stopped. It will take about 50 years for the atmosphere to stabilize if the CO2 stopped increasing today. The effect on the biosphere has exterminated about 75% of insects and microscopic life in the last 40 years. I was skeptical about that until I pull our 5th wheel 20,000 miles touring the east coast in 2017. Pulling our trailer 500 miles to Nampa I had to watch the radiator and keep all the insects clear to prevent overheating 40 years ago. There weren't enough insects to worry about 5 years ago ;(( Japan's salmon harvest has dropped 75% in the last 40 years. Receding Arctic ice has eliminated the microbes that live on the bottom of the ice. Those microbes are the basis for the salmon food chain. At the end of the Cold War, the US released the fact that the Arctic Ice Cap was 50% thinner than it was when they first started to send submarines under it. It seems to be one of the few conspiracies that were well planned and being executed ;((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

I am not a climate alarmist. I turn the lights out when I leave a room to save a penny.

Golf committee meeting today. Then I get to play golf. End of the year party tonight we call (the get out of here party) ha!

EOY stuff I call the fruit fly season. Everyone has 24 hrs to have dinner with everyone before they head north!

Band saw being delivered on Tuesday. Harvey Alpha 15"

530 got to go walk the puppy

Have a good day all


----------



## 987Ron

I am up late, coffee and breakfast.

Daughter is up early and going on about her job and the management or lack of at Walmart. Strange place. Management spend more time not dong something, but talking about it, confusing the issue, etc than a simple decision would have done the job. Meantime important duties are left undone.

A bit of shop time this am. Not much else.


----------



## moke

Morning all,
Thunder Storms last night, one of the dogs is afraid of thunder and lightning.We had a bed mate all nite that tossed and turned constantly. My wife was not a fan….she has to work and today is her last day for a week or so. So I took the dog down to the guest room in the lower level and she was happier but still restless…..I never nap, but maybe today.

Petey, we are going to need Photos of the "Harvey" when it arrives…congrats, you really have good stuff. My LJ friends want me to buy a 150,000 hand tool, the Domino…not going to happen.

Ron, You never say anything about the Corgi….do you like him? I found them to be energetic and loving…I am really not your small dog guy, but I would have a Corgi.

Petey-BTW-My wife is going to Sanibel tomorrow. Please do your LJ brother a huge favor,.....could you troll the jewelry stores on Sanibel and talk her out of any purchase/purchases she is going to make….tell her that her poor husband need a domino…..Thank you! I think a place called Lillies is her favorite…at least I get a thank you letter when she gets back. This time I going to respond with a photo of my "backside" in return.
This is your mission, if you wish to accept it, blink three times…..this post will now self destruct.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Morning all,
> Thunder Storms last night, one of the dogs is afraid of thunder and lightning.We had a bed mate all nite that tossed and turned constantly. My wife was not a fan….she has to work and today is her last day for a week or so. So I took the dog down to the guest room in the lower level and she was happier but still restless…..I never nap, but maybe today.
> 
> - moke


Have you ever tried a Thunder Shirt for the dogs? Three of our dogs have them. Whenever it starts to thunder they come to me because they want me to put them on them.


----------



## DevinT

They really work


----------



## pottz

> Morning all,
> Thunder Storms last night, one of the dogs is afraid of thunder and lightning.We had a bed mate all nite that tossed and turned constantly. My wife was not a fan….she has to work and today is her last day for a week or so. So I took the dog down to the guest room in the lower level and she was happier but still restless…..I never nap, but maybe today.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Have you ever tried a Thunder Shirt for the dogs? Three of our dogs have them. Whenever it starts to thunder they come to me because they want me to put them on them.
> 
> - northwoodsman


i wondered if those really worked or not,our beagle is very afraid of thunder and fireworks here mostly.may have to try one one this 4th.


----------



## northwoodsman

The sizes on the Thunder Shirts run a tad small in my opinion. The first time you put it on it's confusing but after that it's really easy. It's the third flap that you pull up and over and under to snug it up with the velcro even tighter that gives them the sense of security like you are holding them. It takes less than 30 seconds to get one on. They work great for fireworks. They may still jump up in your lap or in bed with you but they won't be trembling, shaking, and crying. They aren't cheap so don't throw away the packaging. I found that it took bad storms storms before they really started to work.


----------



## controlfreak

> All of the so called news channel s should be cancelled. They all skew the news to their point and get the story half wrong.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> one of the worst is fox and friends ! not sure they should be called news.stopped watching them 10 years ago.
> 
> - pottz


I enjoy Fox & Friends every morning. My wife likes to switch to the local CBS for local news. It later moves to CBS national feed. I noticed CBS has spent about fifteen minutes a day this week promoting mask wearing with experts etc. I find it odd that when all must wear a mask it matters not what you use to cover your face with as long as others can see it but if you are the only one wearing one it should be a "rated mask". Just observations on the contrast between the two as Fox is only reporting on the lifting or nullification of the mandate.


----------



## 987Ron

> Morning all,
> 
> Ron, You never say anything about the Corgi….do you like him? I found them to be energetic and loving…I am really not your small dog guy, but I would have a Corgi.
> 
> - moke


We (the wife does more than I) dog sit the Corgi about 2 or 3 times a week. Dickens is cute, barks continuously at ever golfer that goes by. They ignore him. He sits in the back door if it is open and when a golfer appears runs out to the back fense following along barking. Goes home worn out

Ignores the squirrels in the yard but barks at the neighbor cats.

Both the wife and I like larger dogs, Labs, Chessies, G. Retrievers, etc. Have had a lot of great Labs and Chessies in the past. * I am not sure a Corgi is really a dog*.

The DIL and Granddaughter both have Corgi's out of the same litter. Next week my daughter who lives with us is getting a Corgi Pump, she will be 10 - 11 weeks old (the dog not the daughter). Same breeder as the others. She thinks it will be a great companion dog. Hmmmm. Will see. Not what I would have chosen.


----------



## controlfreak

> Morning all,
> Thunder Storms last night, one of the dogs is afraid of thunder and lightning.We had a bed mate all nite that tossed and turned constantly. My wife was not a fan….she has to work and today is her last day for a week or so. So I took the dog down to the guest room in the lower level and she was happier but still restless…..I never nap, but maybe today.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Have you ever tried a Thunder Shirt for the dogs? Three of our dogs have them. Whenever it starts to thunder they come to me because they want me to put them on them.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I have one that goes nuts if you try to put a thunder shirt on him, he hates it. He is not scared of storms so I guess it works out.


----------



## controlfreak

Had a customer emergency call at 2:00 am. A amber alert phone siren at 3:00 am for a city three hours away and another customer emergency call at 4:30am. It was a fun night.


----------



## DevinT

> Morning all,
> Thunder Storms last night, one of the dogs is afraid of thunder and lightning.We had a bed mate all nite that tossed and turned constantly. My wife was not a fan….she has to work and today is her last day for a week or so. So I took the dog down to the guest room in the lower level and she was happier but still restless…..I never nap, but maybe today.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Have you ever tried a Thunder Shirt for the dogs? Three of our dogs have them. Whenever it starts to thunder they come to me because they want me to put them on them.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> I have one that goes nuts if you try to put a thunder shirt on him, he hates it. He is not scared of storms so I guess it works out.
> 
> - controlfreak


My BIL bought us a Carhartt dog coat and dog loves it. It's all we ever use now (when the dog wants to wear a coat-sometimes non-optional if weather requires).


----------



## moke

> Morning all,
> Thunder Storms last night, one of the dogs is afraid of thunder and lightning.We had a bed mate all nite that tossed and turned constantly. My wife was not a fan….she has to work and today is her last day for a week or so. So I took the dog down to the guest room in the lower level and she was happier but still restless…..I never nap, but maybe today.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Have you ever tried a Thunder Shirt for the dogs? Three of our dogs have them. Whenever it starts to thunder they come to me because they want me to put them on them.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Awesome, I'll try one…..I need to order from Chewy next week…


----------



## pottz

> Morning all,
> 
> Ron, You never say anything about the Corgi….do you like him? I found them to be energetic and loving…I am really not your small dog guy, but I would have a Corgi.
> 
> - moke
> 
> We (the wife does more than I) dog sit the Corgi about 2 or 3 times a week. Dickens is cute, barks continuously at ever golfer that goes by. They ignore him. He sits in the back door if it is open and when a golfer appears runs out to the back fense following along barking. Goes home worn out
> 
> Ignores the squirrels in the yard but barks at the neighbor cats.
> 
> Both the wife and I like larger dogs, Labs, Chessies, G. Retrievers, etc. Have had a lot of great Labs and Chessies in the past. * I am not sure a Corgi is really a dog*.
> 
> The DIL and Granddaughter both have Corgi s out of the same litter. Next week my daughter who lives with us is getting a Corgi Pump, she will be 10 - 11 weeks old (the dog not the daughter). Same breeder as the others. She thinks it will be a great companion dog. Hmmmm. Will see. Not what I would have chosen.
> 
> - 987Ron


had a sheapard when we were kids,beautiful dog,no one dared mess with my mom.later i had a black lab,didn't like water,go figure.then when our son go older we had our first beagle,and now our second.great little dogs that will love you to death.she's a pretty good hunter too,got her first bird a few weeks ago,wife was not happy when she brought it into the house.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A friend's family had a Shepard when I was a kid. If anyone tried to do anything to my pal Mark, including his parents or brothers, the Shepard did not tolerate it


----------



## 987Ron

Read recently of a young lad out walking his dog. Forgot the breed 75 lb. dog. A stranger tried to give the kid some problems, the dog intervened, the stranger left quickly. The boy was safe.

Dogs, big dogs are great Medium to small dogs pretty good, Lap dogs are not dogs, they are toys, stuffed animals, flea bags. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## controlfreak

> Read recently of a young lad out walking his dog. Forgot the breed 75 lb. dog. A stranger tried to give the kid some problems, the dog intervened, the stranger left quickly. The boy was safe.
> 
> Dogs, big dogs are great Medium to small dogs pretty good, Lap dogs are not dogs, they are toys, stuffed animals, flea bags. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> - 987Ron


You obviously have not been bitten by my 10 lb. Maltipoo, That SOB hurts. In this era of clean up after I can say this big dogs eat a lot and poop the same. Small dog eat little and poop the same.


----------



## 987Ron

> Read recently of a young lad out walking his dog. Forgot the breed 75 lb. dog. A stranger tried to give the kid some problems, the dog intervened, the stranger left quickly. The boy was safe.
> 
> Dogs, big dogs are great Medium to small dogs pretty good, Lap dogs are not dogs, they are toys, stuffed animals, flea bags. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> You obviously have not been bitten by my 10 lb. Maltipoo, That SOB hurts. In this era of clean up after I can say this big dogs eat a lot and poop the same. Small dog eat little and poop the same.
> 
> - controlfreak


No I have not been bitten by a 10 lb. dog, but was bitten by a 105 lb Chesapeake Bay Retriever who stole a pork chop off the kitchen prep area and I tried to intervene. I lost. The dog got the Chop. I went to emergency clinic, tetanus shot, xray of the hand, a couple of stitches, etc Chessies can be possessive. This one was. 
Of all the dogs I have ever had or help rehome this is the only time I had a serious bite. Big dogs can get rough and rowdy, but usually pretty good to handle. Give them something to do, chase a ball, swim, etc. and all is happy.


----------



## pottz

yeah those ones that woman carry around in their big purses,all the do is yip and yap.i agree with ron,worthless.my SIL had a nasty little chihuahua that would fly around the room bouncing off the furniture,and would nip you.i was sitting in a chair one day and it jumped up on the ottoman and gave me this look.i said you bite me and your ass is gonna hit the wall in a stern voice.it jumped down and left.our first beagle had to teach it a lesson once two.thing kept nipping at her.she was a very mellow dog,but that day she showed how far was too far.


----------



## corelz125

The noise bothered the huskies northwoods?


----------



## DevinT

I love me some border collies. The bigger the better. Got myself a 70-pounder. One beast of a border. My border once took out a pit bull that attacked my spouse. Smart as a whip! Strong as one too.


----------



## northwoodsman

> The noise bothered the huskies northwoods?
> 
> - corelz125


Neither was scared of thunder but the second one was aggravated by fireworks. She wouldn't get scared but she would go outside and walk around the yard for a few minutes then she would come in and howl for a while. It was the constant popping for 30 minutes that did it. It's my ankle biters that are petrified. I was always a big dog person until we rescued a small one which led to two, then three, four, and five. They grow on you. My wife fosters them for a rescue and I can't stand the thought of them spending another night in a shelter so I keep them.


----------



## corelz125

No noise bothers our husky. Had a miniature schnauzer that would hide in the closet during bad storms or the 4th of July.


----------



## 987Ron

> I was always a big dog person until we rescued a small one which led to two, then three, four, and five. They grow on you.* My wife fosters them for a rescue and I can t stand the thought of them spending another night in a shelter *so I keep them.
> 
> - northwoodsman


You and your wife are defiantly on my good person's list. Being involved with the rescue groups is a great thing to do. Now my good person's list is not a big deal to anyone but me. Have worked with several over the years, the hard part is bringing a dog along then giving it up to a new home, hoping it is the right home. Would love to have a big lab or chessie show up tomorrow that needs some help.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A few days ago the Low Life Community sent a member with a long history to abduct a 16 yo girl walking her dog. The dog, 70 # of unknown breed objected. The girl escaped. All the neighbors were surprised their neighborhood degraded to the level in mid-afternoon.

I give Ladybug, our 95-pound Newfie credit for a save on the house. 2 neighbors were burglarized in a month. Ladybug got credit in the middle of that period. She gets credit for a save on our son's new Mustang too. And partial saves for my work van many times. Animal control methods from and farm, instant daylight from 3 500 watt quartz lights strategically placed to make the armed guard hard to detect, and the alarm system with a guaranteed wakeup get the other part of the work van credit. Our Irish Setter/Springer cross gets credit for redirecting the Green River killer dumping bodies in the ravine behind the house. She did not get any credit for tool saves that I am aware of. The 2 thefts on her watch were on rainy nights so she was in the house.


----------



## northwoodsman

Thanks Ron. I figure by the time they get to us they have already had a tough few months behind them and I have the opportunity to break that cycle and provide them a good stable home, and a happy life. I work(ed) from home and I enjoy their company during the day. I have a row of beds under the windows in my office but they are usually all snuggled up in a big crate in the corner sleeping together.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

NWM, You don't have a dog, just do rescues?


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, You wanted proof of progress. Well here's the last 2 photos of 'Bruiser'. The three pieces on top of each side for the outside edge where the thru leg mortise with go. I'm pretty much done with the bench top till I get the mortise figured and get proficient doing it. That starts Monday.


----------



## northwoodsman

Topa, 4 of the rescues our permanently ours. That's the legal limit per city ordinance. If I break that rule I risk losing them all. We have had Beau for 11 years, Lucy for 7 years, and Maxie and Tonka for almost 2 years.


----------



## moke

> Moke, You wanted proof of progress. Well here s the last 2 photos of Bruiser . The three pieces on top of each side for the outside edge where the thru leg mortise with go. I m pretty much done with the bench top till I get the mortise figured and get proficient doing it. That starts Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


BBob- That is going to be one awesome bench! Plus You could always use it to park your truck on!! Don't try to move that into place by yourself! Hernia city!! Doing a great job! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, I'm developing an idea of building a couple of dolllys to move it. I'm thinking I can use a scissor jack to lift and block it up. A dolly with 4 wheels just wide enough to hold the legs on one side. Jack it up, block it, slide the dolly under it, lower it and do the same on the other side. Quick fast and easy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

NWM, No more temporary rescues allowed?

BBob. Bench looking good.


----------



## pottz

mike were at 4838 im saying it's a finish to 5k by the end of sunday ? hell id say by the end of saturday night.weve done it before !


----------



## moke

> mike were at 4838 im saying it s a finish to 5k by the end of sunday ? hell id say by the end of saturday night.weve done it before !
> 
> - pottz


Sounds good! Not sure why 5k means anything to me, but it does…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> mike were at 4838 im saying it s a finish to 5k by the end of sunday ? hell id say by the end of saturday night.weve done it before !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds good! Not sure why 5k means anything to me, but it does…..
> 
> - moke


For *5K* you could buy 5 *Dominos* and give 4 to you friends.


----------



## BurlyBob

I was just going to ask if we win a prize for hitting the 5K? How about we chip in a couple of bucks and the winner gets to buy his favorite adult beverage?


----------



## pottz

> mike were at 4838 im saying it s a finish to 5k by the end of sunday ? hell id say by the end of saturday night.weve done it before !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds good! Not sure why 5k means anything to me, but it does…..
> 
> - moke


i know you enjoy the counts buddy,and i do all i can to get em for ya.


----------



## pottz

> mike were at 4838 im saying it s a finish to 5k by the end of sunday ? hell id say by the end of saturday night.weve done it before !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds good! Not sure why 5k means anything to me, but it does…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> For *5K* you could buy 5 *Dominos* and give 4 to you friends.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


your beating a dead horse duckie !!!!


----------



## pottz

> I was just going to ask if we win a prize for hitting the 5K? How about we chip in a couple of bucks and the winner gets to buy his favorite adult beverage?
> 
> - BurlyBob


bob take a count of the regulars,2 bucks aint gonna do it for me bud-lol.


----------



## northwoodsman

Topa, we still do temporary fostering, 1 - 2 weeks at a time. We had another "guest" over the Christmas holidays and another one over spring break last month. The circumstances arise when another rescue "parent" is going out of town, or has another circumstance where they need temporary coverage. My wife also does adoption clinics every other Saturday. Our dogs get along really well with other dogs so it's easy for us to take in others when needed. We also have a very secure yard and pet proof entrances so the rescue agency feels very comfortable with us. Our vet will also provide free emergency services if needed when they are in our care.


----------



## moke

Duckie, Im glad you did computer work and not accounting…...700 dominoes are 1700, and 500s are 1500. And then the dominoes are 150.00 for a set not in a systainer and 320.00 for a larger set in a systainer. That's 2000.00 for a 500 set up…...


----------



## moke

> I was just going to ask if we win a prize for hitting the 5K? How about we chip in a couple of bucks and the winner gets to buy his favorite adult beverage?
> 
> - BurlyBob


An AA sobriety chip and $5 to buy a beer with?


----------



## pottz

> I was just going to ask if we win a prize for hitting the 5K? How about we chip in a couple of bucks and the winner gets to buy his favorite adult beverage?
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> An AA sobriety chip and $5 to buy a beer with?
> 
> - moke


im out !!!


----------



## moke

> I was just going to ask if we win a prize for hitting the 5K? How about we chip in a couple of bucks and the winner gets to buy his favorite adult beverage?
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> An AA sobriety chip and $5 to buy a beer with?
> 
> - moke
> 
> im out !!!
> 
> - pottz


What chip then?


----------



## 987Ron

Will help with the 5K but not the chip and $$$.


----------



## pottz

> I was just going to ask if we win a prize for hitting the 5K? How about we chip in a couple of bucks and the winner gets to buy his favorite adult beverage?
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> An AA sobriety chip and $5 to buy a beer with?
> 
> - moke
> 
> im out !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What chip then?
> 
> - moke


how about…...potato chip ! screw the sobriety,thats for grade school !


----------



## moke

> I was just going to ask if we win a prize for hitting the 5K? How about we chip in a couple of bucks and the winner gets to buy his favorite adult beverage?
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> An AA sobriety chip and $5 to buy a beer with?
> 
> - moke
> 
> im out !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What chip then?
> 
> - moke


Oh I read it wrong….sorry Bob…..I thought WTF?


----------



## moke

I will make a Virtual plaque in Photoshop for the winner….. It will be a few days late though….wife on vacation…..two big white dogs to take care of…...everybody ok with that?


----------



## pottz

> I will make a Virtual plaque in Photoshop for the winner….. It will be a few days late though….wife on vacation…..two big white dogs to take care of…...everybody ok with that?
> 
> - moke


i think that honor should be yours my friend.ive tried many time to give it someone and it never works out.this is a team event,were all winners.thanks for hosting my friend.


----------



## moke

Thank you Larry… I'll try my best…..


----------



## moke

Gotta get up early… take the SWMBO to the airport …. remember Petey troll the Sanibel jewelry stores!


----------



## pottz

> Gotta get up early… take the SWMBO to the airport …. remember Petey troll the Sanibel jewelry stores!
> 
> - moke


so what time does the bachelor party start ? ill bring a gallon of tekillya and you supply the …...well you figure that out wooo hoooo! party at mokes boys !!!


----------



## pottz

rich,you out there man ? this friday night has died !


----------



## RichT

> rich,you out there man ? this friday night has died !
> 
> - pottz


Sure am.


----------



## pottz

> rich,you out there man ? this friday night has died !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sure am.
> 
> - Rich


i guess were all thats left,seems theve all gone to bed.so…...........


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> mike were at 4838 im saying it s a finish to 5k by the end of sunday ? hell id say by the end of saturday night.weve done it before !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds good! Not sure why 5k means anything to me, but it does…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> For *5K* you could buy 5 *Dominos* and give 4 to you friends.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> your *beating* a dead horse duckie !!!!
> 
> - pottz


*Beats* talkin' *Su filindeu* and *Comandra umbellata*.


----------



## pottz

> mike were at 4838 im saying it s a finish to 5k by the end of sunday ? hell id say by the end of saturday night.weve done it before !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds good! Not sure why 5k means anything to me, but it does…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> For *5K* you could buy 5 *Dominos* and give 4 to you friends.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> your *beating* a dead horse duckie !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Beats* talkin *Su filindeu* and *Comandra umbellata*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


so your talking about a rare pasta and a bastard toadflax ?


----------



## RichT

> Sounds good! Not sure why 5k means anything to me, but it does…..
> 
> - moke


I'll behave myself.


----------



## RichT

> your beating a dead horse duckie !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I used to be into bestiality, necrophilia and sadism.

But I realized I was just beating a dead horse.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I might have to return from my *sabatical* and gate crash,


----------



## pottz

> your beating a dead horse duckie !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I used to be into bestiality, necrophilia and sadism.
> 
> But I realized I was just beating a dead horse.
> 
> - Rich


hey we do have something in common !


----------



## pottz

> I might have to return from my *sabatical* and gate crash,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


cmon duckie we all know your always lurking in the shadows !!!!


----------



## Gene01

FWIW, this lurker will add to the pile. This one should be #4869. Unless someone sneaks in earlier. 
Starting a multiple piece resawing job today. All my walnut lumber is rough sawn at 5/4 +/-. Need to get it to 3/4. Can't see turning 1/2" of walnut into planer shavings. So, the little Shopsmith band saw gets a workout, today.


----------



## EricFai

Good for you Gene. I feel the same way at the cost of lumber, a 1/2" through the planner makes a big pile of shavings.

I have a project coming up that I'm using 8/4 Maple. Need to mill it down a bit then do a glue up.


----------



## 987Ron

My addition to the 5K race.

Morning, up a bit late. Breakfast was ready and hot coffee waiting. Kids over for dinner tonight.

Mike, after the jewelry stores ??? FKK for sure. Maybe you should have gone too.









Have a good day, I will 84th birthday.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron I have two flea bags!

Moke My Kona Dawg liked her thunder shirt. P.S. Sanibel will be awesome today. Heard of the Sanibel stoop?

Up late today 7am. Wife asking me if I have any plans. She has plans for me. 

Band saw delivery is now Friday. I will take pics.

A Sidways picture from the duck??

Really beautiful day here.


----------



## northwoodsman

Happy Birthday Ron! That's awesome.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Calling all Cops:
Be on the Lookout….......The Post Bandit is on the loose…










Yuk,Yuk,Yuk


----------



## 987Ron

Adding another, just for Mike.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

GOT IT!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

GOT IT!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

GOT IT!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

GOT IT!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

GOT IT!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

GOT IT!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

GOT IT!
Practice makes perfect


----------



## moke

> Gotta get up early… take the SWMBO to the airport …. remember Petey troll the Sanibel jewelry stores!
> 
> - moke
> 
> so what time does the bachelor party start ? ill bring a gallon of tekillya and you supply the …...well you figure that out wooo hoooo! party at mokes boys !!!
> 
> - pottz


DAMN Straight!!! And do't worry after the gallon is gone, we'll get another!!!



> your beating a dead horse duckie !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I used to be into bestiality, necrophilia and sadism.
> 
> But I realized I was just beating a dead horse.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> hey we do have something in common !
> 
> - pottz


LMAO



> FWIW, this lurker will add to the pile. This one should be #4869. Unless someone sneaks in earlier.
> Starting a multiple piece resawing job today. All my walnut lumber is rough sawn at 5/4 +/-. Need to get it to 3/4. Can t see turning 1/2" of walnut into planer shavings. So, the little Shopsmith band saw gets a workout, today.
> 
> - Gene Howe


You are no lurker my friend….you are a full fledged member! Not sure that is a good thing!!


> My addition to the 5K race.
> 
> Morning, up a bit late. Breakfast was ready and hot coffee waiting. Kids over for dinner tonight.
> 
> Mike, after the jewelry stores ??? FKK for sure. Maybe you should have gone too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day, I will 84th birthday.
> 
> - 987Ron


Happy Birthday! I never saw that flag! Maybe I should have gone….unless that means they are tree huggers!


> Ron I have two flea bags!
> 
> Moke My Kona Dawg liked her thunder shirt. P.S. Sanibel will be awesome today. Heard of the Sanibel stoop?
> 
> Up late today 7am. Wife asking me if I have any plans. She has plans for me.
> 
> Band saw delivery is now Friday. I will take pics.
> 
> A Sidways picture from the duck??
> 
> Really beautiful day here.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


The Sanibel Stoop is for looking for shells right? Another reason I'm staying home….We would have 15 trips of shells here….except they disappear…..;0 heh heh heh….


> Calling all Cops:
> Be on the Lookout….......The Post Bandit is on the loose…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuk,Yuk,Yuk
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LeeRoy you make me laugh….


----------



## northwoodsman

Moke, if you are trying to get to 5K you just wasted 5 opportunities by posting 6 responses into 1.


----------



## pottz

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RON*


----------



## 987Ron

Danke for the wishes. Having a good day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Birthday, Ron!


----------



## 987Ron

Danke Bob.


----------



## Gene01

Ron, hearty congratulations on your 84th trip around the sun. I've got 3 more to catch up. Somehow though, catching up may not work. You got a head start. And, I don't move that fast, anymore.


----------



## DevinT

Happy birthday, Ron.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Happy Birthday Ron!


----------



## Peteybadboy

My work today. A little art project.

Floating shelf made of MDF and veneered with Mecasser ebony (faux zebra wood). The pocket in the back of the shelf accepts a board that is a cleat screwed to the wall. I use a straight 2×4 jointed and planed to fit the pocket.

The square glass vases were collected over time from ebay. Meant to look like a city skyline. My wife found the mirrors, set of three


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Petey. Floating shelves always look nice.


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks to all for the b'day wishes. Dinner tonight with the kids and the corgi. Steaks on the grill, and the other things wives consider necessary for a meal. Maybe a Dunkel or two.

Italian F1 race tomorrow Haas cars start 8th and 10th best in a long time.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks Eric. I enjoy looking at it

The lights changes it all day long.

Kind of cool to me.


----------



## moke

Petey…very nice! again…trying to make the rest of us look bad?

Ron, Who is the leader in the points individually? Is it Louis Hamilton or Max Vestappen?
I wait for the next years Netflix series to come out to watch it!


----------



## splintergroup

Cheers Ron!

Petey, you loaded that up quick!, looks great!


----------



## pottz

shelf looks great petey.hey is that a wine frig on the right side ?


----------



## moke

> shelf looks great petey.hey is that a wine frig on the right side ?
> 
> - pottz


Did you see that or smell with your vino super senses?


----------



## moke

4900 get ready Leeroy!


----------



## controlfreak

Happy Birthday Ron! Have a great Day and enjoy diner with family.


----------



## northwoodsman

pottz, that would be the left side. Just sayin.


----------



## pottz

> shelf looks great petey.hey is that a wine frig on the right side ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you see that or smell with your vino super senses?
> 
> - moke


i dont miss things like that mike.


----------



## pottz

> pottz, that would be the left side. Just sayin.
> 
> - northwoodsman


see im drunk just thinking about that wine ;-))


----------



## pottz

mike only 95 to go,no stopping until the 5k buddy.might be another late night !!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Enjoy your birthday Ron, Congrats!


----------



## moke

Lets do it Pottzy


----------



## pottz

> Lets do it Pottzy
> 
> - moke


we gotta pick up the pace bud.hell i took a break went in the spa for 45 minutes got out and watered the front yard and come back to two posts ! hey im in it to win it so lets get moving !!!!


----------



## moke

We do better when we have a topic….pick one


----------



## moke

Oh - not domino cutters


----------



## pottz

> Oh - not domino cutters
> 
> - moke


great you had to say the d word.you know the ducks gonna bring it up…....again!!!!!


----------



## pottz

i dont bud,ive been turning on the lathe all day which would make good conversation on the swap thread but probably not here.


----------



## pottz

hey i did post a new project today in case no one has seen it…..or commented ?


----------



## moke

OK …I'll start. I make pens. Both collector oieces that are unique just for me, and about 25 every two months that I give to family and friend. I am in the middle-end of my friends run right now. I finished up 7 today. I only make acrylic. I make about 1/2 ( 10 to 12 ) Patrizio. It is a well built pen, with lots of "meat" and nothing super fancy or gimmicky

Anybody else do pens?


----------



## moke

I did not see it as I was turning all day. Very nice!


----------



## pottz

> OK …I ll start. I make pens. Both collector oieces that are unique just for me, and about 25 every two months that I give to family and friend. I am in the middle-end of my friends run right now. I finished up 7 today. I only make acrylic. I make about 1/2 Patrizio. It is a well built pen, with lots of "meat" and nothing super fancy or gimmicky
> 
> Anybody else do pens?
> 
> - moke


hello ? i thought you knew me. i used to do a lot of em and sell at work.havn't done much the last few years.i mean there are only so many friends and family. i did just do some shop, combo pencil/ pens for the swap.made one for myself.ill post once we all wrap the swap up. wait for the duck,he' was a pen making machine.


----------



## moke

I have a metal lathe that I use for about half pf the process. I have these trays that I used to use for my production lab ar the studio, and I fill each one with the kit, blank, instructions ( theirs and a sheet with notes for paint and other odd things) and bushings. It stays in the basket through all the process, until it is complete. I paint the inside of all blanks, outside of all tubes, drill and turn down to close to bushing size on a Metal lathe. I then turn to shape and sand on my big laguana, then I have a small Rikon with a Beall buff. Then finally assembly. 
I normally do all the pens in one phase, then all the pens in the next etc….but I needed some to give to some folks so I finished 7 today.


----------



## moke

I wondered about the duck as for his email…..


----------



## moke

I almost always have some "special" pens going…. Kitless, or kind of…I constantly have a few segmented going…all only in acrylic. I hate using CA to finish pens with, that is a worthless and short term finish… I am going to experiment with a heat box and *************** on a "spit" motor.


----------



## pottz

first pic is jet lathe setup.extentsion bed/vs with 3 speed ranges.it's a workhorse for the size.even at the max 10" ive never had it stall or bog down.next is all pen blanks.third is some blanks and supplies. maybe someday ill get a bigger lathe but i dont ever plan anything bigger than this one can handle.


----------



## pottz

> I almost always have some "special" pens going…. Kitless, or kind of…I constantly have a few segmented going…all only in acrylic. I hate using CA to finish pens with, that is a worthless and short term finish… I am going to experiment with a heat box and *************** on a "spit" motor.
> 
> - moke


i agree on the ca finish.i used to use it but ive given it up for the most part.ca is an adhesive glue not a finish.plus if you drop a pen the finish can crack if thick enough.


----------



## pottz




----------



## LeeRoyMan

test!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

test!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

test!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

OK 3 posts in 8 seconds, 
I have to go do some math see you in a while….


----------



## moke

LeeRoy is on the prowl…..


----------



## controlfreak

5K just pick a topic, Trump, sharpening or saw stop and you will be there before you know it. Claiming the 5000 post could be a problem after that dumpster fire gets going.


----------



## moke

Well Trump and Saw stop is political and we are not dong politics…..

So Sharpening?


----------



## EricFai

4930


----------



## EricFai

69


----------



## EricFai

68


----------



## pottz

> OK 3 posts in 8 seconds,
> I have to go do some math see you in a while….
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


easy buddy dont need anyone having a heart attack !


----------



## moke

See Pottzy you are not alone! But are you going to take a SNL break?


----------



## pottz

> Well Trump and Saw stop is political and we are not dong politics…..
> 
> So Sharpening?
> 
> - moke


thanks bud.


----------



## pottz

> 68
> 
> - Eric


looks like we just lost eric.spun out ?


----------



## pottz

> See Pottzy you are not alone! But are you going to take a SNL break?
> 
> - moke


all depends on the need mike.im a team player and ill bite the bullet if needed my friend.i will be breaking for some crab cakes and tempura shrimp around 6 though.gotta keep my energy up ya know.


----------



## pottz

dont worry it's goin down tonight !!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

TiZANidine starting to kick in….. better hurry


----------



## EricFai

63

I still here for a bit, need to load up the truck before it gets to dark. Road trip home in the morning.


----------



## EricFai

Sharpening would be a good topic, I still need to get that part of the woodworking down.


----------



## moke

> See Pottzy you are not alone! But are you going to take a SNL break?
> 
> - moke
> 
> all depends on the need mike.im a team player and ill bite the bullet if needed my friend.i will be breaking for some crab cakes and tempura shrimp around 6 though.gotta keep my energy up ya know.
> 
> - pottz


That sounds good!! I'll be right there!


----------



## moke

> Sharpening would be a good topic, I still need to get that part of the woodworking down.
> 
> - Eric


Chisels, lathe tools, knives?


----------



## pottz

> Sharpening would be a good topic, I still need to get that part of the woodworking down.
> 
> - Eric


forget it just use carbide everything like i do,screw wasting time sharpening.thats what grandpa did because he had to !!!!


----------



## pottz

> See Pottzy you are not alone! But are you going to take a SNL break?
> 
> - moke
> 
> all depends on the need mike.im a team player and ill bite the bullet if needed my friend.i will be breaking for some crab cakes and tempura shrimp around 6 though.gotta keep my energy up ya know.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That sounds good!! I ll be right there!
> 
> - moke


oh i forgot the wifes gone so you *have* to cook for yourself tonight !


----------



## pottz




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Happy b'day *987*... I'd bake you a cake with candles on it, but you'd spend all your time till your next b'day blowing them all out.
Congrats on your milestone.


----------



## EricFai

I use HSS on my lathe tools, but I do have a few carbines. I try with chisels, just can't seem to get that scary sharp edge that some guys talk about.


----------



## moke

> See Pottzy you are not alone! But are you going to take a SNL break?
> 
> - moke
> 
> all depends on the need mike.im a team player and ill bite the bullet if needed my friend.i will be breaking for some crab cakes and tempura shrimp around 6 though.gotta keep my energy up ya know.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That sounds good!! I ll be right there!
> 
> - moke
> 
> oh i forgot the wifes gone so you *have* to cook for yourself tonight !
> 
> - pottz


Yesterday I bought some chix frim the Col. and a gallon of minestrone from a local Italian place…....I'm pretty set


----------



## moke

i use carbide cutters for my metal lathe, and a negative rake cutter on a home made lathe tool. I have made many, probably 10. I have found for acrylic pens, a lite touch is required so I use a 13' total length. Long lathe tools can have to much cutting power. I have HSS for bowls and other wood projects. I have a dual grinder set up. One with Norton wheels and one with CBN wheels and a wolverine.


----------



## northwoodsman

Where do you guys get your pen kits from? I use Craft Supplies out of Salt Lake City and Penn State Industries. I use to do only high end stuff for gifts. You never know when they will pay off. I made one for my former CEO as a going away gift and 2 years after he left he called me and made me a job offer that I couldn't refuse. He ended up hiring my whole team. My last few pens I did were some fly fishing pens, some Hope Love and Faith pens, and some cool dog pens. I tried acrylic but it didn't do much for me. I stick with stabilized woods, mostly spalted and burls.


----------



## EricFai

I have a grinder and a few wet stones. Just can't seem to get the good flow for sharpening. I probably should get a good set of stones.


----------



## pottz

yeah plastic pens are not my fav.im with you,mostly burl woods,stabalized or spalted.it's such a small piece of wood i try to get as much beauty in it as i can.


----------



## pottz

> I have a grinder and a few wet stones. Just can t seem to get the good flow for sharpening. I probably should get a good set of stones.
> 
> - Eric


ive got em all,a tormek,wet stones diamond plates,dont really wanna use any of em.hate sharpening period !! lets say ive got a lot backed up right now.


----------



## moke

I use Penn State and Exoctic blanks. I belong to IAP and Ed from Exoctic is on there a lot. He has good stuff and ships quick. I do get some stuff from Woodcraft store south of me here. I have been using abranet sanding strips to sand befire I buff….I get that there.

Eric do you have a grinding jig…wolverine or Nova?


----------



## northwoodsman

I use the carbide tools these days. I have a Tormek system but I really hate sharpening anything. I gave away my Wolverine, it was a nice jig. I'm not sure what I was thinking. I really want to get a Ringmaster if I can ever get back into the shop. My reflexes are still really bad and don't appear to be coming back so my table saw, routers, and lathe still scare the crap out of me. With the blood thinners I'm on I stay away from sharp tools also. I watch a lot of wood working videos! My laser, 3D printer, sanders, drills, and Domino are pretty safe however. Sorry Moke.


----------



## EricFai

Have a grinder, but no jigs. Need to pickup s good book along with a few dull chisels and practice.


----------



## moke

Eric, if you have a turning club around you that you can join, that is helpfull. I had a guy come over a couple of times to help me with the grinding. A jig is a must and a slow speed grinder is too. Or you could go the tormek route like NWMan, I have zero experience with them, but know some people with them and get good results…..the grinder and wolverine may be cheaper though.


----------



## northwoodsman

About 4 years ago I became extremely allergic to several exotic woods. I had been turning them for years then all of a sudden one day I was turning something for a friend and all the exposed parts of my body started to swell up like a balloon. I took some Benadryl, jumped in the shower, and went to the ER. They gave me a shot right away. The next day I went out to my shop to clean up and put my tools away and ended up back in the ER. I waited 4 weeks and basically suited up in a hazmat suit and tried it again. It didn't take 1 minute and I started to break out. Back to the ER. It was the same Dr. and he lectured me. I don't recall what the wood was but it was some scraps from something that I had previously turned. After that I started testing woods by sanding a small section of wood and putting a small amount of dust on my skin to see if there was a reaction. I also pulled some data off the internet about wood sensitivity. Evidently it's fairly common to go through life not having a reaction and then all of sudden developing a sensitivity.


----------



## northwoodsman

Speaking of carbide tools, does anyone else have that carbide tube reamer from Woodpeckers? Holy crap is that thing ever sharp! I bought the one that basically fits every tube size. That thing is dangerous. You don't want to be holding the pen blank in your hand because when that thing grabs it will tear the blank right out of your hands and you may be getting stitches.


----------



## moke

I had one and sold it…..it would catch on acrylic and throw you around…..I could not get rid of it fast enough. I know that we have some woodpecker fans here, but i am not amongst them.

Edit, I sold it to a Dr….maybe he can stitch himself up!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

I have many Woodpeckers tools, I would be hard pressed to name one that I would ever purchase again. Actually I have the little Delve Square, it's about 3.5", I use it a lot. I have large square that I use to periodically checking my MFT/3 table and fence that I really like. I guess the corner radius jigs for the router table are great to use. But everything else is over priced and the aluminum is too soft. Once it hits the floor, and it will, the corners are gone.


----------



## pottz

> Eric, if you have a turning club around you that you can join, that is helpfull. I had a guy come over a couple of times to help me with the grinding. A jig is a must and a slow speed grinder is too. Or you could go the tormek route like NWMan, I have zero experience with them, but know some people with them and get good results…..the grinder and wolverine may be cheaper though.
> 
> - moke


the tormek is expensive to say the least but theve got a jig to sharpen pretty much anything you want.and of course the duck has one too.


----------



## RichT

> the tormek is expensive to say the least but theve got a jig to sharpen pretty much anything you want.and of course the duck has one too.
> 
> - pottz


As do I. The Model 2000. Same size as the T-8, just branded in honor of Y2K. I have every accessory except the ones for turning tools.

I used to use it to sharpen my DW733 blades. Now that attachment is just used for jointer blades.


----------



## northwoodsman

Did everyone fall asleep?


----------



## pottz

> Speaking of carbide tools, does anyone else have that carbide tube reamer from Woodpeckers? Holy crap is that thing ever sharp! I bought the one that basically fits every tube size. That thing is dangerous. You don t want to be holding the pen blank in your hand because when that thing grabs it will tear the blank right out of your hands and you may be getting stitches.
> 
> - northwoodsman


your talking about the barrel trimmer set.yes ive got the full set and it's awesome.but you need to use it with a drill press and the blank in a clamp or you will regret it.they tell you this if you read the instructions ? the duck of course has one to !!!


----------



## moke

I have the 12' square and a 12' ruler…...not a fan of aluminum either….. Sorry Duckie….overpriced, I dont believe you have to pay 130.00 for a square to get it to be square…..In fact I have used it as a template and out of 15 or so squares only one was questionable. The rest were dead on….I have my Dads machinist squares too…...he had 3 or 4 and on was 10" or so…...


----------



## pottz

> Did everyone fall asleep?
> 
> - northwoodsman


what are you talking about ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like you're getting there with their help Moke. If they're willing to continue on a Saturday night looks like 5K before midnight Pacific time. I doubt if there will be too many, extras can go to the 6K count ) Just my two cents worth since I have nothing that makes too much sense to post ))


----------



## pottz

> I have the 12 square and a 12 ruler…...not a fan of aluminum either….. Sorry Duckie….overpriced, I dont believe you have to pay 130.00 for a square to get it to be square…..In fact I have used it as a template and out of 15 or so squares only one was questionable. The rest were dead on….I have my Dads machinist squares too…...he had 3 or 4 and on was 10" or so…...
> 
> - moke


a 12'square mike.you have friends come and help you use it.you must do some pretty big projects ;-))


----------



## moke

> Speaking of carbide tools, does anyone else have that carbide tube reamer from Woodpeckers? Holy crap is that thing ever sharp! I bought the one that basically fits every tube size. That thing is dangerous. You don t want to be holding the pen blank in your hand because when that thing grabs it will tear the blank right out of your hands and you may be getting stitches.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> your talking about the barrel trimmer set.yes ive got the full set and it s awesome.but you need to use it with a drill press and the blank in a clamp or you will regret it.they tell you this if you read the instructions ? the duck of course has one to !!!
> 
> - pottz


You and I will agree to disagree on that one my friend… I have a jig for my drill press but still…dangerous at best!


----------



## northwoodsman

The week that I teach culinary classes at the high school each year I bring my Tormek with me and I sharpen all the knives between classes. I can do a knife in under a minute.


----------



## moke

> Looks like you re getting there with their help Moke. If they re willing to continue on a Saturday night looks like 5K before midnight Pacific time. I doubt if there will be too many, extras can go to the 6K count ) Just my two cents worth since I have nothing that makes too much sense to post ))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Bob you are always welcome…...you are family here


----------



## 987Ron

Hey I am still awake almost. Kids have gone home. Gave me a couple of the Festool systainers that have the little boxes in. Nice for screws etc. B'day over back to real life. No candles or Happy B'day song by my request. Just a nice cake for all.


----------



## northwoodsman

pottz - Instructions? What are you talking about? Did it really come with instructions? Is that was that was? I thought it was part of the packaging, I threw it away. It's a barrel trimmer, why would you need instructions?


----------



## 987Ron

Trying to help with the numbers. Strange glow out on the golf course behind us. UFOs?????
It I don't post tomorrow you will know I was abducted.


----------



## northwoodsman

If we hit 5,000 tonight is everyone willing to pitch in $1.00?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have the 12 square and a 12 ruler…...not a fan of aluminum either….. Sorry Duckie….overpriced, I dont believe you have to pay 130.00 for a square to get it to be square…..In fact I have used it as a template and out of 15 or so squares only one was questionable. The rest were dead on….I have my Dads machinist squares too…...he had 3 or 4 and on was 10" or so…...
> 
> - moke


Most framing squares are close enough to be adjusted with a center punch. Save about 115.00 ) When I was an apprentice and a young journeyman framing squares were common on job sites. I asked carpenters if they knew how to use the scales on framing squares. Nearly all did not. I would do a short demonstration. Octagonal 8 was the only one I did not know about. After the short demo, I told them you need to be a journeyman carpenter to qualify to be an apprentice electricain ))))))))


----------



## pottz

> Speaking of carbide tools, does anyone else have that carbide tube reamer from Woodpeckers? Holy crap is that thing ever sharp! I bought the one that basically fits every tube size. That thing is dangerous. You don t want to be holding the pen blank in your hand because when that thing grabs it will tear the blank right out of your hands and you may be getting stitches.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> your talking about the barrel trimmer set.yes ive got the full set and it s awesome.but you need to use it with a drill press and the blank in a clamp or you will regret it.they tell you this if you read the instructions ? the duck of course has one to !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You and I will agree to disagree on that one my friend… I have a jig for my drill press but still…dangerous at best!
> 
> - moke


mike ive told you no margs when using power tools ! hey i love it,super clean trimmed ends.but ill admit it takes a very light hand !


----------



## moke

The little gray men are out to get you Ron…better sick the Corgi on them!

Glad you had a good birthday and sounds ******************** you really got a good gift!


----------



## northwoodsman

I'm kidding about the $1.00. It was a joke but I just can't do it. I'm going to be a nice person tonight.


----------



## 987Ron

Reading the instructions takes away the challenge. It is cheating to read the directions and instructions. Most of the instructions are warnings on what not to do. Do not wash with gasoline while smoking, etc.


----------



## EricFai

Mike, I do have a grinder, it's turns at 3500, a corse and fine wheel. I have not meet to many woodworkers in the area. When I get back I'll look into a few places. See if I can get some ideas.


----------



## moke

> Speaking of carbide tools, does anyone else have that carbide tube reamer from Woodpeckers? Holy crap is that thing ever sharp! I bought the one that basically fits every tube size. That thing is dangerous. You don t want to be holding the pen blank in your hand because when that thing grabs it will tear the blank right out of your hands and you may be getting stitches.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> your talking about the barrel trimmer set.yes ive got the full set and it s awesome.but you need to use it with a drill press and the blank in a clamp or you will regret it.they tell you this if you read the instructions ? the duck of course has one to !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You and I will agree to disagree on that one my friend… I have a jig for my drill press but still…dangerous at best!
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike ive told you no margs when using power tools ! hey i love it,super clean trimmed ends.but ill admit it takes a very light hand !
> 
> - pottz


OMG! POS!!!! I use a jig and 12" disc sander.


----------



## pottz

> pottz - Instructions? What are you talking about? Did it really come with instructions? Is that was that was? I thought it was part of the packaging, I threw it away. It s a barrel trimmer, why would you need instructions?
> 
> - northwoodsman


so you dot try and put the trimmer in a hand held drill…...........yikes !!!! oh well that was only a 20 dollar blank,ive got more-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have the 12 square and a 12 ruler…...not a fan of aluminum either….. Sorry Duckie….overpriced, I dont believe you have to pay 130.00 for a square to get it to be square…..In fact I have used it as a template and out of 15 or so squares only one was questionable. The rest were dead on….I have my Dads machinist squares too…...he had 3 or 4 and on was 10" or so…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> a 12 square mike.you have friends come and help you use it.you must do some pretty big projects ;-))
> 
> - pottz


12 foot square assures the new shop is square. They should have used one here. Everything is a fuzz off ) Normal framing.


----------



## northwoodsman

Ron - you better check to make sure the it's not someone's house or the clubhouse on fire.


----------



## moke

> Mike, I do have a grinder, it s turns at 3500, a corse and fine wheel. I have not meet to many woodworkers in the area. When I get back I ll look into a few places. See if I can get some ideas.
> 
> - Eric


Most grinders used for lathe tools are spinning about 1750. 3600 generates too much heat and can take away the heat treat.


----------



## northwoodsman

pottz - I hold the blank with a leather glove, I'm not an idiot. Well, maybe a little.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If we hit 5,000 tonight is everyone willing to pitch in $1.00?
> 
> - northwoodsman


I'll pitch a dollar, but I doubt if if lands in Iowa )


----------



## pottz

damn you guys are talking faster than i can post.12 to go easy peasy !!!!


----------



## 987Ron

I think I have spent more time sharpening the wife's and son's kitchen knives than I have my own tools.

Diamond plates for that.


----------



## pottz

oh hell 9 !!!!


----------



## pottz

damn 7 !!!!


----------



## EricFai

Bob, normal framing. Heck when I built my shop a few years back, I ended up an 1/8" off. Took a lot of measurements in my lay out. Batter boards and string lines.


----------



## 987Ron

I will bow out know and let you all see gets the big No.


----------



## pottz

who will it be….....mike ?


----------



## pottz

> I will bow out know and let you all see gets the big No.
> 
> - 987Ron


hang on bud it's a minute away man !!!!


----------



## moke

.


----------



## pottz

> Bob, normal framing. Heck when I built my shop a few years back, I ended up an 1/8" off. Took a lot of measurements in my lay out. Batter boards and string lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


what the hell is that layout.you sure aint from socal !


----------



## moke

Pottzy!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Everyone click on post and see who wins? )


----------



## EricFai

Some will get it, I type up and entry and by the time it's posted there are 10 new post.


----------



## moke

We did it!


----------



## northwoodsman

Nice timing!


----------



## pottz

damn it mike im sorry we were going so damn fast by the time i responded there were 3 new ones. ;-((


----------



## EricFai

Wow, that worked out good YEAH!!!


----------



## moke

THanks to everyone!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pottz took it away from Mike ))


----------



## EricFai

Fast race, fingers are worn out.


----------



## moke

> Wow, that worked out good YEAH!!!
> 
> - Eric


Your shop is 5000 Eric!


----------



## 987Ron

Well 5000 is here and gone. Onward!


----------



## pottz

EASY MAN I SAID I WAS SORRY…..OK…..PLEASE IVE GOT A KID AND AN EXPENSIVE WIFE TO TAKE CARE OF !!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Got it before midnight Eastern ) Want to go for 6K by next weekend?


----------



## moke

Ok, I made my goal of 5000…..I am not going to count for anymore landmarks…...thanks again everyone!


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, that's from years of construction and working with guys that were in their 50's and 60's at the time.


----------



## moke

Hey where is Corelz? Did he get in trouble again? He missed it!


----------



## pottz

> Got it before midnight Eastern ) Want to go for 6K by next weekend?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hey im game.the way it went tonight id say easy !


----------



## EricFai

Thanks for the forum Mike.

The weird part iof the post is when I clicked post it showed 4993. Not sure how that happened.


----------



## pottz

> Hey where is Corelz? Did he get in trouble again? He missed it!
> 
> - moke


good question ? we normally talk everday.now im wondering ?


----------



## moke

> Got it before midnight Eastern ) Want to go for 6K by next weekend?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> hey im game.the way it went tonight id say easy !
> 
> - pottz


OMG!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Damn, muscle relaxer knocked me out. Get up to check and….. too late!

Congrats Mike!
Maybe next time?


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the forum Mike.
> 
> The weird part iof the post is when I clicked post it showed 4993. Not sure how that happened.
> 
> - Eric


everyone was posting so fast i couldn't time it.


----------



## pottz

hell were already at 5024 !!!!


----------



## moke

> Damn, muscle relaxer knocked me out. Get up to check and….. too late!
> 
> Congrats Mike!
> Maybe next time?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I fully expected you to swoop in!!


----------



## EricFai

And I even checked out for a bit to load up the truck. Only a few things in the morning before hitting the road for 8 hours.


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

> Damn, muscle relaxer knocked me out. Get up to check and….. too late!
> 
> Congrats Mike!
> Maybe next time?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I fully expected you to swoop in!!
> 
> - moke


he's lost his touch ? hell were is rich ? he's more of a night owl !


----------



## EricFai

That's for sure Pottz, y'all moving to fast. But the goal was hit.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Damn, muscle relaxer knocked me out. Get up to check and….. too late!
> 
> Congrats Mike!
> Maybe next time?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I fully expected you to swoop in!!
> 
> - moke


I'm all bark Mike,
I wouldn't have done that. Just funnin around a bit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey where is Corelz? Did he get in trouble again? He missed it!
> 
> - moke
> 
> good question ? we normally talk everday.now im wondering ?
> 
> - pottz


Probably too much traffic from him to get one in edgeways


----------



## moke

> - pottz


I can't believe that guy hasn't gotten a good ol knuckle sammich!


----------



## pottz

> Ok, I made my goal of 5000…..I am not going to count for anymore landmarks…...thanks again everyone!
> 
> - moke


*BS *man you aint backing down now,it's just starting to get fun!!!!!


----------



## moke

> Damn, muscle relaxer knocked me out. Get up to check and….. too late!
> 
> Congrats Mike!
> Maybe next time?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I fully expected you to swoop in!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> I m all bark Mike,
> I wouldn t have done that. Just funnin around a bit.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Hey nothing wrong with that! I'm ok with whomever getting it…..I just wanted to get there….


----------



## EricFai

Knuckle sandwich, I'm thinking you would not want to yell like that if someone else is holding a knife, and you want to make them get all emotional.


----------



## moke

> Ok, I made my goal of 5000…..I am not going to count for anymore landmarks…...thanks again everyone!
> 
> - moke
> 
> *BS *man you aint backing down now,it s just starting to get fun!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


With the SWMBO gone I guess I got nuthin' better to do!!!!


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> I can t believe that guy hasn t gotten a good ol knuckle sammich!
> 
> - moke


well thats probably due to the big burly body guards just off camera-lol. the one season he pissed this one chef off and he called him out to the parking lot.ramsey goes,are you kidding me.there were two big ass dudes on each side of him.


----------



## pottz

> Ok, I made my goal of 5000…..I am not going to count for anymore landmarks…...thanks again everyone!
> 
> - moke
> 
> *BS *man you aint backing down now,it s just starting to get fun!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> With the SWMBO gone I guess I got nuthin better to do!!!!
> 
> - moke


now your talkin man.i got to much invested in this thread for you to go soft on me-lol.


----------



## moke

What is with all these Rock Star cooks? Over priced restaurants with mystery food…..now in Vegas some of the DJ's are making millions!


----------



## moke

> - pottz
> 
> I can t believe that guy hasn t gotten a good ol knuckle sammich!
> 
> - moke
> 
> well thats probably due to the big burly body guards just off camera-lol. the one season he pissed this one chef off and he called him out to the parking lot.ramsey goes,are you kidding me.there were two big ass dudes on each side of him.
> 
> - pottz


In LE that is what we call a "pot stirrer" I just call him a loud mouth weasel….


----------



## pottz

> What is with all these Rock Star cooks? Over priced restaurants with mystery food…..now in Vegas some of the DJ s are making millions!
> 
> - moke


because people like you go to vegas and pay the price.im not fuelin em i can tell you that.


----------



## moke

> Ok, I made my goal of 5000…..I am not going to count for anymore landmarks…...thanks again everyone!
> 
> - moke
> 
> *BS *man you aint backing down now,it s just starting to get fun!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> With the SWMBO gone I guess I got nuthin better to do!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> now your talkin man.i got to much invested in this thread for you to go soft on me-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I really did just want 5k and I don't really know why…..I am happy as pie, if you guys want to keep going though it is fun…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

5042 already. My 2 cents didn't matter one way or the other )

Edit: 5043  Glad you're happy as pie Moke.


----------



## northwoodsman

Moke - you feeling okay. I mean you're home all alone and you got "it" (post #4999). Do you need anything?


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> I can t believe that guy hasn t gotten a good ol knuckle sammich!
> 
> - moke
> 
> well thats probably due to the big burly body guards just off camera-lol. the one season he pissed this one chef off and he called him out to the parking lot.ramsey goes,are you kidding me.there were two big ass dudes on each side of him.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> In LE that is what we call a "pot stirrer" I just call him a loud mouth weasel….
> 
> - moke


he plays to the camera.watch master chef junior,he's totally mellow with the kids.


----------



## moke

> What is with all these Rock Star cooks? Over priced restaurants with mystery food…..now in Vegas some of the DJ s are making millions!
> 
> - moke
> 
> because people like you go to vegas and pay the price.im not fuelin em i can tell you that.
> 
> - pottz


I have never been to a high end chef place or a night club…I'm about a hundred years too old for that! Plus I can't afford the bottle service prices….


----------



## pottz

> 5042 already. My 2 cents didn t matter one way or the other )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


were a team bob everyone here matters.


----------



## corelz125

Half way from driving from Florida to back home. Hard to keep up last couple of days.


----------



## pottz

> What is with all these Rock Star cooks? Over priced restaurants with mystery food…..now in Vegas some of the DJ s are making millions!
> 
> - moke
> 
> because people like you go to vegas and pay the price.im not fuelin em i can tell you that.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have never been to a high end chef place or a night club…I m about a hundred years too old for that! Plus I can t afford the bottle service prices….
> 
> - moke


good because you probably wont get more for your money than a place at half the cost.


----------



## moke

> Moke - you feeling okay. I mean you re home all alone and you got "it" (post #4999). Do you need anything?
> 
> - northwoodsman


I think, since this is family friendly, I better leave that alone!!! LMAO


----------



## pottz

> Half way from driving from Florida to back home. Hard to keep up last couple of days.
> 
> - corelz125


hey buddy,you missed the great race tonight.it was out of control.like a shark feeding frenzy !!!!


----------



## moke

> Half way from driving from Florida to back home. Hard to keep up last couple of days.
> 
> - corelz125


Missed you Danny….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Half way from driving from Florida to back home. Hard to keep up last couple of days.
> 
> - corelz125


Probably be 7500 by the time you get there


----------



## northwoodsman

I just wish we had a counter to see how many people scroll all the way back.


----------



## pottz

> Half way from driving from Florida to back home. Hard to keep up last couple of days.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Missed you Danny….
> 
> - moke


shhhhh thats his alias mike !


----------



## moke

I did get the good news that my Rock show is back in Vegas after the pandemic…..I booked flights for October and bought tickets…..my brother and his wife are going with us….I bought him tickets too.


----------



## EricFai

Ok guys. I'm out. 0dark30 is early, then on the road.

Happy to help out the cause.


----------



## moke

Thanks Eric!!! Keep it on the road tomorrow!


----------



## pottz

> Ok guys. I m out. 0dark30 is early, then on the road.
> 
> Happy to help out the cause.
> 
> - Eric


be safe my friend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ok guys. I m out. 0dark30 is early, then on the road.
> 
> Happy to help out the cause.
> 
> - Eric


Drive careful, more and more fruitcakes out there everyday ;(


----------



## pottz

guys give yourselves a pat on the back for a incredible run today.we started out with gene howe at 4869 and now were over 5060.over 290 posts today-wow. damn we talk too much-lmao !!!!!congrats on a great thread mike.


----------



## moke

> guys give yourselves a pat on the back for a incredible run today.we started out with gene howe at 4869 and now were over 5060.over 290 posts today-wow. damn we talk too much-lmao !!!!!congrats on a great thread mike.
> 
> - pottz


Thank you Pottzy and thanks to everyone! Im going to bed myself…...


----------



## pottz

> guys give yourselves a pat on the back for a incredible run today.we started out with gene howe at 4869 and now were over 5060.over 290 posts today-wow. damn we talk too much-lmao !!!!!congrats on a great thread mike.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thank you Pottzy and thanks to everyone! Im going to bed myself…...
> 
> - moke


good run bud but no record.cc took almost 6 months,the show took about 4 but gunnys did it in 2.but hey 3 months aint bad my friend.were going for the record in length !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I stick with stabilized woods, mostly spalted and burls.
> - northwoodsman


'gree… I have some plastics, but prefer a woodie… My favourite is *Black Palm*... I make up at least 1 of all my kits (and I have a ********************load) with *Black Palm*... that way customers (years ago when I was selling) could concentrate on the kit and not the blank. 
I do go for exotics as well, however, some of my favourites woods are,


*LOSR* - *L*og *O*n *S*ide of *R*oad. 
*BOOMBY* - *B*ranch *O*ut *O*f *M*y *B*ack *Y*ard. Popular amongst friends and most bring me rose clippings to turn into pens… or just that sentimental fallen/cut tree.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I have the 12 square and a 12 ruler…...not a fan of aluminum either….. Sorry Duckie….overpriced, I dont believe you have to pay 130.00 for a square to get it to be square…..In fact I have used it as a template and out of 15 or so squares only one was questionable. The rest were dead on….I have my Dads machinist squares too…...he had 3 or 4 and on was 10" or so…...
> - moke


*12"* doesn't maketh the man… I've traded in my *'pecker* for a "shop-made" nudie,











> Speaking of carbide tools, does anyone else have that carbide tube reamer from Woodpeckers?...
> - northwoodsman
> 
> your talking about the barrel trimmer set.yes ive got the full set and it s awesome.but you need to use it with a drill press and the blank in a clamp or you will regret it…
> - pottz


'gree with *pottzy*... you *must* press it. When I first got mine I thought it was a bucket of ******************** as I hand held the blank and "cordlessed" the trimmer. It ripped the blank to pieces. In the *DP* it's smooths as a ducklings bum.

Talking *'pecker*, you have their mandrel? Also if you are after a box for it... just about gives an incentive to buy the mandrel….


> Hey where is Corelz? Did he get in trouble again? He missed it!
> - moke


Probably weeping at crapping out on *WORDLE*.


----------



## pottz

> ... I stick with stabilized woods, mostly spalted and burls.
> - northwoodsman
> I do go for exotics as well, however, some of my favourites woods are,
> 
> gree… I have some plastics, but prefer a woodie… My favourite is *Black Palm*... I make up at least 1 of all my kits (and I have a ********************load) with *Black Palm*... that way customers (years ago when I was selling) could concentrate on the kit and not the blank.
> 
> 
> *LOSR* - *L*og *O*n *S*ide of *R*oad.
> *BOOMBY* - *B*ranch *O*ut *O*f *M*y *B*ack *Y*ard. Popular amongst friends and most bring me rose clippings to turn into pens… or just that sentimental fallen/cut tree.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


so duckie when was the last time you had a "woodie" ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I stick with stabilized woods, mostly spalted and burls.
> - northwoodsman
> I do go for exotics as well, however, some of my favourites woods are,
> 
> gree… I have some plastics, but prefer a woodie… My favourite is *Black Palm*... I make up at least 1 of all my kits (and I have a ********************load) with *Black Palm*... that way customers (years ago when I was selling) could concentrate on the kit and not the blank.
> 
> 
> *LOSR* - *L*og *O*n *S*ide of *R*oad.
> *BOOMBY* - *B*ranch *O*ut *O*f *M*y *B*ack *Y*ard. Popular amongst friends and most bring me rose clippings to turn into pens… or just that sentimental fallen/cut tree.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> so duckie when was the last time you had a "woodie" ?
> 
> - pottz


I'm having one just thinking of you.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks guys, time to get the better half out of the rack. Looks like a good travel day with weather.

Not sure about the idiots on the road though. Extra set of eyes in back watching.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze-O-Pete. Missed the big 5K. Was busy arranging my rasps by tooth count. Next up, checking my levels for accuracy. Then, trim the stray hairs on the bench brushes. Gonna be a busy day.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gene too funny.

Moke you got a hit here.

We had a drop in last night, friends for a drink or two.

Today boys vs. girls in golf. Billy and I are undefeated in 2022 v Laurie and Fran. Tee is in 1 hr. I can't move

More later


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all.

Eric: As my Dad use to say "Keep it between the ditches" Have a safe drive.

Gene: Wish you hadn't mentioned those chores, now I will have to do it to. Maybe arrange the screw drivers by length or blade with and type. Having a shop is so much fun.

Mike: Stayed up to late just to be an asset in the 5K, at least it was not a run, would have done me in. Today just sleepy. Coffee will solve that.

Pottz: You were the driving force last night, nicely done.

Petey: Do something different on the tee before driving. Others will start to wonder and not concentrate as well on their own shot. Pull up the right sock each time or something odd. Works. Might distract you however.Ot

Everyone else: The above is nonsense so to you have a great Sunday and enjoy the day. No nonsense there.


----------



## 987Ron

After last night everyone is asleep this am. Wake up sleepy heads.


----------



## RichT

Only 4,927 to go for 10K!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*GRATZ ON 5K MIKE :<)))))))))*

i find it very hard to believe pottz stole it from you :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Gene01

Ron, at our age, arranging screwdrivers is often, not only the highlight of our day but also, all we can do before we need a nap. Well, maybe I can work in scraping the dried glue off the $%#@ing Titebond nozzle. But, time is getting short and the eye lids are drooping.


----------



## moke

> *GRATZ ON 5K MIKE :<)))))))))*
> 
> i find it very hard to believe pottz stole it from you :<((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks GR8! It was fun…When I started the thread, I just thought if it makes it to 5k it will be successful…..its all gravy from here! I really thought you, Rich or Leeroy would have gotten the 5000…. It was nuts at the last second for it….I tried and got 4999 and 5001, but Pottzy got the prize! Thanks for being around!


----------



## moke

> Morning all.
> 
> Mike: Stayed up to late just to be an asset in the 5K, at least it was not a run, would have done me in. Today just sleepy. Coffee will solve that.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thanks for staying up…you are always fun to have around…glad the UFO didn't get you! I'm sure the Corgi saved you!
BTW….the one sock thing or what ever Petey does, is just awesome in a very evil kinda way….LMAO


----------



## moke

> Only 4,927 to go for 10K!!!
> 
> - Rich


That just might kill me! LOL You are a good man Rich, I like to be around optimists!


----------



## moke

As you all know the wife is down in Petey country. On Sanibel Island, I don't know if I mentioned she went to my favorite Italian spot and literally bought a gallon of minestone. I love it…but do you guys know how much a gallon of soup is for one person? I had some last night and Friday night….guess what I am having tonight? It was very nice of her to get me my favorite…..I just hope its still my favorite when she gets home….LOL

Thanks again to everyone for the help last night, you guys have made my year…..

Now after looking at the green thumb site I have to outside and get to work!


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, at our age, arranging screwdrivers is often, not only the highlight of our day but also, all we can do before we need a nap. Well, maybe I can work in scraping the dried glue off the $%#@ing Titebond nozzle. But, time is getting short and the eye lids are drooping.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Did not get the screwdrivers sorted but did get the 3 or 4 wooden pencils sharpened. Filled up the sharpener with shavings and graphite, have to empty that some other time, arm is sore from cranking that sharpener. Nap after lunch.


----------



## RichT

> Only 4,927 to go for 10K!!!
> 
> - Rich
> 
> That just might kill me! LOL You are a good man Rich, I like to be around optimists!
> 
> - moke


I propose a strategy as we approach milestones. With, say, 10 posts to go, everyone but the LJ of honor to whom the privilege has been bestowed stops posting. Then the LJoH can do a countdown to reach the goal.


----------



## pottz

> After last night everyone is asleep this am. Wake up sleepy heads.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah that was crazy last night,gotta get moving doing something.


----------



## pottz

> As you all know the wife is down in Petey country. On Sanibel Island, I don t know if I mentioned she went to my favorite Italian spot and literally bought a gallon of minestone. I love it…but do you guys know how much a gallon of soup is for one person? I had some last night and Friday night….guess what I am having tonight? It was very nice of her to get me my favorite…..I just hope its still my favorite when she gets home….LOL
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the help last night, you guys have made my year…..
> 
> Now after looking at the green thumb site I have to outside and get to work!
> 
> - moke


alright mike now your talkin.get out and plant prune or just enjoy.


----------



## pottz

> Only 4,927 to go for 10K!!!
> 
> - Rich
> 
> That just might kill me! LOL You are a good man Rich, I like to be around optimists!
> 
> - moke
> 
> I propose a strategy as we approach milestones. With, say, 10 posts to go, everyone but the LJ of honor to whom the privilege has been bestowed stops posting. Then the LJoH can do a countdown to reach the goal.
> 
> - Rich


sounds good,it was going so fast last night by the time i made one post there were several more.


----------



## 987Ron

+1 on the strategy.


----------



## RichT

> sounds good,it was going so fast last night by the time i made one post there were several more.
> 
> - pottz


As the original gatekeeper of the thread, perhaps it's appropriate that you took 5K, so moke can bask in the glory of the Big 10K.

(Akshually, I pulled that out of my rear end-just trying to make you feel better)


----------



## pottz

> sounds good,it was going so fast last night by the time i made one post there were several more.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> As the original gatekeeper of the thread, perhaps it s appropriate that you took 5K, so moke can bask in the glory of the Big 10K.
> 
> (Akshually, I pulled that out of my rear end-just trying to make you feel better)
> 
> - Rich


thanks rich.next time we get close we gotta slow down like you suggested.hell we keep up a pace like yesterday and we could be there in little over a month? maybe not,better to save those runs for the big ones.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bill and I beat the wife's today. Down 2 on the front and came back to win 2 up.

I got focused.

Tomorrow, we count the votes on a package to build a pool, outdoor dining etc etc. This has really divided the club. Some people want no change, spend no $, but we do need to be competitive with other golf clubs. It is amazing how people make stuff up. It is a full-time job to get to the truth. Or at least deal with the misinformation.


----------



## pottz

> Bill and I beat the wife s today. Down 2 on the front and came back to win 2 up.
> 
> I got focused.
> 
> Tomorrow, we count the votes on a package to build a pool, outdoor dining etc etc. This has really divided the club. Some people want no change, spend no $, but we do need to be competitive with other golf clubs. It is amazing how people make stuff up. It is a full-time job to get to the truth. Or at least deal with the misinformation.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


ya gotta go with progress petey,if other clubs have or are adding those amenities and yours doesn't you could lose current members and new ones especially. outdoor dining is big these days,something that would attract me anyway.


----------



## northwoodsman

Okay fellow Domino owners, sorry Moke, check out these two YT videos. They may look familiar if you saw Woodpeckers latest tool. Before you start thinking too much about ways to improve it, that's what the second video is for. There is another thing that I want to throw out there about the depth adjustment issue: I would start with 3/4" BB plywood and rout a 1/4 - 3/8" deep pocket for the Domino to sit in. Then cut some 1/8" thick shims the same size to build it up as needed to get to the height you want. I started to design my own and stumbled across this.

Domino Table
Domino Fence


----------



## moke

> Okay fellow Domino owners, sorry Moke, check out these two YT videos. They may look familiar if you saw Woodpeckers latest tool. Before you start thinking too much about ways to improve it, that s what the second video is for. There is another thing that I want to throw out there about the depth adjustment issue: I would start with 3/4" BB plywood and rout a 1/4 - 3/8" deep pocket for the Domino to sit in. Then cut some 1/8" thick shims the same size to build it up as needed to get to the height you want. I started to design my own and stumbled across this.
> 
> Domino Table
> Domino Fence
> 
> - northwoodsman


Wow between Woodpecker and Festool, you can either sell your first born or mortgage your house again…..


----------



## northwoodsman

Anyone ever use their Domino to make elongated screw/bolt holes? Go to 9:25 in the video. I would have never thought of this. He's a genius. Once again, sorry Moke.

Elongated Holes


----------



## northwoodsman

> Okay fellow Domino owners, sorry Moke, check out these two YT videos. They may look familiar if you saw Woodpeckers latest tool. Before you start thinking too much about ways to improve it, that s what the second video is for. There is another thing that I want to throw out there about the depth adjustment issue: I would start with 3/4" BB plywood and rout a 1/4 - 3/8" deep pocket for the Domino to sit in. Then cut some 1/8" thick shims the same size to build it up as needed to get to the height you want. I started to design my own and stumbled across this.
> 
> Domino Table
> Domino Fence
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Wow between Woodpecker and Festool, you can either sell your first born or mortgage your house again…..
> 
> - moke


I'm willing to bet you'll own a Domino before we hit 10K! Any other takers? Watch the videos.


----------



## EricFai

Made it home safe, some traffic and a few idiots in a few areas. Truck unloaded, plants watered, fished a squirrel out of the pool. Time to chill.


----------



## pottz

> Okay fellow Domino owners, sorry Moke, check out these two YT videos. They may look familiar if you saw Woodpeckers latest tool. Before you start thinking too much about ways to improve it, that s what the second video is for. There is another thing that I want to throw out there about the depth adjustment issue: I would start with 3/4" BB plywood and rout a 1/4 - 3/8" deep pocket for the Domino to sit in. Then cut some 1/8" thick shims the same size to build it up as needed to get to the height you want. I started to design my own and stumbled across this.
> 
> Domino Table
> Domino Fence
> 
> - northwoodsman


yeah ive seen guys do something similar.i think it's a great way to make the domino so much more versatile and im gonna probably do something like that for mine.thanks for posting this.


----------



## pottz

> Okay fellow Domino owners, sorry Moke, check out these two YT videos. They may look familiar if you saw Woodpeckers latest tool. Before you start thinking too much about ways to improve it, that s what the second video is for. There is another thing that I want to throw out there about the depth adjustment issue: I would start with 3/4" BB plywood and rout a 1/4 - 3/8" deep pocket for the Domino to sit in. Then cut some 1/8" thick shims the same size to build it up as needed to get to the height you want. I started to design my own and stumbled across this.
> 
> Domino Table
> Domino Fence
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Wow between Woodpecker and Festool, you can either sell your first born or mortgage your house again…..
> 
> - moke


so you planning on taking with you in the end.hell i figure spend and enjoy myself or let the kid waste it.doesn't matter it all goes to the beagle,she's the fiduciary of my trust.


----------



## Gene01

⁸



> Ron, at our age, arranging screwdrivers is often, not only the highlight of our day but also, all we can do before we need a nap. Well, maybe I can work in scraping the dried glue off the $%#@ing Titebond nozzle. But, time is getting short and the eye lids are drooping.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Did not get the screwdrivers sorted but did get the 3 or 4 wooden pencils sharpened. Filled up the sharpener with shavings and graphite, have to empty that some other time, arm is sore from cranking that sharpener. Nap after lunch.
> 
> - 987Ron


Sounds like a full day, Ron.
My wife got tired of rubbing liniment on my shoulders and, bought me a corded electric pencil sharpener. Thinking about getting a few mechanical pencils. Emptying the shavings is such a chore.
Finally got the glue bottle nozzle cleaned up. Tomorrow's job is waxing the planer bed. At least, part of it. Then, if time permits, rearrange my sock drawer.


----------



## pottz

> Anyone ever use their Domino to make elongated screw/bolt holes? Go to 9:25 in the video. I would have never thought of this. He s a genius. Once again, sorry Moke.
> 
> Elongated Holes
> 
> - northwoodsman


i dont about genius,but a damn good idea i will steal and claim as my own ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Okay fellow Domino owners, sorry Moke, check out these two YT videos. They may look familiar if you saw Woodpeckers latest tool. Before you start thinking too much about ways to improve it, that s what the second video is for. There is another thing that I want to throw out there about the depth adjustment issue: I would start with 3/4" BB plywood and rout a 1/4 - 3/8" deep pocket for the Domino to sit in. Then cut some 1/8" thick shims the same size to build it up as needed to get to the height you want. I started to design my own and stumbled across this.
> 
> Domino Table
> Domino Fence
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Wow between Woodpecker and Festool, you can either sell your first born or mortgage your house again…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> I m willing to bet you ll own a Domino before we hit 10K! Any other takers? Watch the videos.
> 
> - northwoodsman


i agree he's gonna cave under the mounting pressure.with his money probably gonna get the 500 and 700 as a package with matching full systainer domino assortment for each ! he'll go out into the shop ever afternoon with one of those margs he likes and sit it front of them like a monument to the God of woodworking. then after 3 or 4 start to cry and cuss us out for talking him into it. ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Made it home safe, some traffic and a few idiots in a few areas. Truck unloaded, plants watered, fished a squirrel out of the pool. Time to chill.
> 
> - Eric


i wish i could,hit 92 here today,down to 88 now.


----------



## pottz

> ⁸
> 
> Ron, at our age, arranging screwdrivers is often, not only the highlight of our day but also, all we can do before we need a nap. Well, maybe I can work in scraping the dried glue off the $%#@ing Titebond nozzle. But, time is getting short and the eye lids are drooping.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Did not get the screwdrivers sorted but did get the 3 or 4 wooden pencils sharpened. Filled up the sharpener with shavings and graphite, have to empty that some other time, arm is sore from cranking that sharpener. Nap after lunch.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Sounds like a full day, Ron.
> My wife got tired of rubbing liniment on my shoulders and, bought me a corded electric pencil sharpener. Thinking about getting a few mechanical pencils. Emptying the shavings is such a chore.
> Finally got the glue bottle nozzle cleaned up. Tomorrow s job is waxing the planer bed. At least, part of it. Then, if time permits, rearrange my sock drawer.
> 
> - Gene Howe


damn you guys are wild cats.hell im younger but didn't go a hell of a lot more.ran a 1/2 very sharp chisel into finger though.had to actually use a band aid on this one,wife wanted me to go get stiches.yeah right.my rule if it's still attached to my body,a band aid is all it needs.maybe some duct tape ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Made it home safe, some traffic and a few idiots in a few areas. Truck unloaded, plants watered, fished a squirrel out of the pool. Time to chill.
> 
> - Eric


Good move; idiot avoidance ) That is a tough job!


----------



## moke

> Okay fellow Domino owners, sorry Moke, check out these two YT videos. They may look familiar if you saw Woodpeckers latest tool. Before you start thinking too much about ways to improve it, that s what the second video is for. There is another thing that I want to throw out there about the depth adjustment issue: I would start with 3/4" BB plywood and rout a 1/4 - 3/8" deep pocket for the Domino to sit in. Then cut some 1/8" thick shims the same size to build it up as needed to get to the height you want. I started to design my own and stumbled across this.
> 
> Domino Table
> Domino Fence
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Wow between Woodpecker and Festool, you can either sell your first born or mortgage your house again…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> I m willing to bet you ll own a Domino before we hit 10K! Any other takers? Watch the videos.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Hey I'll take that bet! You guys forget I spent 70K on a shop in the last year and half….plus, I bought my wife a new jeep. I really want the Nova Voyager Drill Press, for 2k. Then I am going to get a decent X Y table and turn my old DP in a mini mill. And my Garden tractor is 21 year old. So I really am not going to get a domino….I have other irons in the fire. While I admit it may be cool, I really wouldn't use it much and these other things I really would.


----------



## EricFai

At times it really can be. Speed limit around Atlanta 65, you have to 75 or get run over. Atlanta and Talladega were the busy spots. Everywhere else smooth sailing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

#5105 who makes a *GR8 PAIR* OF Scissors ? :<)))))))))


----------



## moke

Eric…glad you made it back, what is with the squirrels? Did you build them a ladder yet?


----------



## moke

> #5105 who makes a *GR8 PAIR* OF Scissors ? :<)))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


DAHLE…I used to sell them in my Camera store….


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Mike

There is a ramp, so I don't know, they are nuts.
And I also took the cover off the strainer basket, so they ground get out that way to.

We have been here 5 years, and this is the first year we have been having problems. I guess I need to build a couple more feeders for them and try to lead them away from the pool. There are a few high branches above it, and I think they are after the young tender buds. Loose their balance and fall in.


----------



## pottz

> Okay fellow Domino owners, sorry Moke, check out these two YT videos. They may look familiar if you saw Woodpeckers latest tool. Before you start thinking too much about ways to improve it, that s what the second video is for. There is another thing that I want to throw out there about the depth adjustment issue: I would start with 3/4" BB plywood and rout a 1/4 - 3/8" deep pocket for the Domino to sit in. Then cut some 1/8" thick shims the same size to build it up as needed to get to the height you want. I started to design my own and stumbled across this.
> 
> Domino Table
> Domino Fence
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Wow between Woodpecker and Festool, you can either sell your first born or mortgage your house again…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> I m willing to bet you ll own a Domino before we hit 10K! Any other takers? Watch the videos.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Hey I ll take that bet! You guys forget I spent 70K on a shop in the last year and half….plus, I bought my wife a new jeep. I really want the Nova Voyager Drill Press, for 2k. Then I am going to get a decent X Y table and turn my old DP in a mini mill. And my Garden tractor is 21 year old. So I really am not going to get a domino….I have other irons in the fire. While I admit it may be cool, I really wouldn t use it much and these other things I really would.
> 
> - moke


your right bud,im gonna lay off the domino.hey if it's not a tool you will justify the cost, dont do it. now the duck who is financed by NASA he will probably continue his rant to get one-lol.


----------



## RichT

> your right bud,im gonna lay off the domino.hey if it s not a tool you will justify the cost, dont do it. now the duck who is financed by NASA he will probably continue his rant to get one-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I ordered a Domino in January. According to the back order dates at the time, I should have gotten it a couple of weeks ago, so hopefully it'll be here soon.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Mike
> 
> There is a ramp, so I don t know, they are nuts.
> And I also took the cover off the strainer basket, so they ground get out that way to.
> 
> We have been here 5 years, and this is the first year we have been having problems. I guess I need to build a couple more feeders for them and try to lead them away from the pool. There are a few high branches above it, and I think they are after the young tender buds. Loose their balance and fall in.
> 
> - Eric


weird yeah.a couple years ago i had a problem with the hummers flying into the shop/garage and couldn't get out.the ridge is about 14' with a skylight so they go up thinking thats the way out. ive been at the top of my 10' step ladder with a broom trying to get them out and save them.hummers dont last long without necter.ive saved a couple and sadly lost a couple.havn't had it happen in the last couple years though.strange why it happend for those two years only ?


----------



## pottz

> your right bud,im gonna lay off the domino.hey if it s not a tool you will justify the cost, dont do it. now the duck who is financed by NASA he will probably continue his rant to get one-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ordered a Domino in January. According to the back order dates at the time, I should have gotten it a couple of weeks ago, so hopefully it ll be here soon.
> 
> - Rich


the 500 or 7 ?


----------



## EricFai

Before vacation week, I was in the shop. A Wren flew in through the overhead door and right out the man door at the other end. I just had to laugh at that.


----------



## RichT

> the 500 or 7 ?
> 
> - pottz


The 500. I have access to a 700 that I can borrow if I need it.

Actually, I had access to a 500 that I was borrowing but it got stolen from the lender. I'd even bought the kit with the bits and dominoes to use with it. So, I ordered my own.


----------



## DevinT

Phew! Sorry I missed the fun, but I assure you that I observed from a distance.

I finished rewiring my whole house. 25 years ago the tools were crap. I went to the BORG and bought all new tools (didn't cheap-out either) and finished the whole job in 3 days. Not to mention my hands aren't sore like they would be with the old tools.


----------



## pottz

> Before vacation week, I was in the shop. A Wren flew in through the overhead door and right out the man door at the other end. I just had to laugh at that.
> 
> - Eric


ive had that happen in reverse !


----------



## EricFai

Great job Devin, that is a task in itself. I would rather do new construction.


----------



## pottz

> the 500 or 7 ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The 500. I have access to a 700 that I can borrow if I need it.
> 
> Actually, I had access to a 500 that I was borrowing but it got stolen from the lender. I d even bought the kit with the bits and dominoes to use with it. So, I ordered my own.
> 
> - Rich


ive thought about the 7 but i just dont do enough stuff to justify that one.


----------



## pottz

> Phew! Sorry I missed the fun, but I assure you that I observed from a distance.
> 
> I finished rewiring my whole house. 25 years ago the tools were crap. I went to the BORG and bought all new tools (didn't cheap-out either) and finished the whole job in 3 days. Not to mention my hands aren't sore like they would be with the old tools.
> 
> - DevinT


yeah you missed a wild night dev.almost 300 posts. probably explains the low key day today.


----------



## DevinT

I read all the posts. It was entertaining.


----------



## DevinT

I've some new construction needs this year that I need to find a licensed and bonded contractor for. Should be fun.


----------



## pottz

> I've some new construction needs this year that I need to find a licensed and bonded contractor for. Should be fun.
> 
> - DevinT


check them out carefully.ask for references and look up if their fully licensed and bonded.if not run away. ive sold construction hardware since i was 17 and have seen a lot of bad contractors.be careful girl.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I've some new construction needs this year that I need to find a licensed and bonded contractor for. Should be fun.
> 
> - DevinT


Too many scammers out there. Prices are through the roof here. Replacing our 40-year-old deck got prices as high as 100 K ;((( Our son will do it. I would have be to much disability ;((

There is a domino on the property line I wish some one would take.


----------



## corelz125

Traffic was horrible once i went past NC today. I dont mind driving I hate sitting still in traffic. I think you guys in GA have the cheapest gas though. FL is almost as high as NY


----------



## moke

What is it in NY?


----------



## corelz125

Devin I guess you have an attic or basement where you can run new wires? Added new circuits also? Only way I rewire my house if i demo almost every wall


----------



## corelz125

I think around $4.23 didnt fill up here yet.


----------



## moke

> I think around $4.23 didnt fill up here yet.
> 
> - corelz125


I heard we had cheap gas here….3.68


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Wow between Woodpecker and Festool, you can either *sell your first born* or mortgage your house again…..
> - moke


C'mon… fess up… who hasn't thought of *selling their first born*? At least the *'pecker*s or the *'$tool*s don't have attitude.


> I m willing to bet you ll own a Domino before we hit 10K! Any other takers? Watch the videos.
> - northwoodsman
> 
> ... your right bud,im gonna lay off the domino…
> - pottz


Bah, *pottzy* you give in too easy… did that horse resurrect and walk away? Borrow *Gene*'s fangle-dangled 'lectric sharpener and work on a few dowels while following *Sedona* looking for that hill.

As for 10K… if *Putin* has his way, we'll be lucky to reach 6K making tenons with hand tools… if there are any rad-free trees left.


----------



## corelz125

I read something the other day it said Iowa did have the cheapest gas.

Duck i have a lock on foursies and fivsies in wordle not mamy sixs


----------



## pottz

> I think around $4.23 didnt fill up here yet.
> 
> - corelz125


4.23 LMAO !!! try about 5.80 here average !


----------



## pottz

> I think around $4.23 didnt fill up here yet.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I heard we had cheap gas here….3.68
> 
> - moke


spoiled brats. that whould really really piss me off if my company didn't give me free gas dammit !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> I read something the other day it said Iowa did have the cheapest gas.
> 
> Duck i have a lock on foursies and fivsies in wordle not mamy sixs
> 
> - corelz125


why do you encourage him ?


----------



## corelz125

Encourage Ha I think he threw in the towel the swmbo might be getting better scores than him now


----------



## pottz

> Encourage Ha I think he threw in the towel the swmbo might be getting better scores than him now
> 
> - corelz125


oh so nieve buddy.the duck never throws in the towel so to speak !


----------



## moke

Hanging it up…..later


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I think around $4.23 didnt fill up here yet.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 4.23 LMAO !!! try about 5.80 here average !
> 
> - pottz


You guys will whinge about everything. We are paying $8.72 equivalent of 1 gallon… allowing for exchange rates, you're all a pack of pussies.


----------



## pottz

> Hanging it up…..later
> 
> - moke


right behind you,up at 4am tomorrow,back to the so called real world ?


----------



## pottz

> I think around $4.23 didnt fill up here yet.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 4.23 LMAO !!! try about 5.80 here average !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You guys will whinge about everything. We are paying $8.72 equivalent of 1 gallon… allowing for exchange rates, you re all a pack of pussies.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


easy duckie thats no way to talk to a "lady" !


----------



## DevinT

I need a new wall built where there isn't one currently. Span is about 6 feet wide by about 10 feet high and it needs to have a door in the middle (I will provide the door).

That shouldn't be too hard to find someone to do, right? What if I ask the guys at the lumber yard for contacts?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin,

I think you can frame a wall. Not hard at all.


----------



## Peteybadboy

elongated holes?

Yes to attach the legs of my trestle table to the top to allow for wood movement.










Used the domino to make the elongated holes were the bolt would sit. Then drilled a counter bore hole so I could get the ratchet to the bolt head.

BTW the table finally dried out. 16% moisture down from 35%. I think it weighs around 50 lbs less now.


----------



## northwoodsman

Petey - then your a genius also. I would have never thought of using it for that. I haven't used mine enough to figure out its potential yet. I used to have those same saw horses you have in that picture. I gave them to my neighbor, I pinched my fingers one too many times in the damn things. Just yesterday he tried to give them back for the same reason. He is passing them on to his kid, they are too heavy for him also. You could park a truck on them. Nice bandsaw in the background, RIP.


----------



## northwoodsman

> I need a new wall built where there isn't one currently. Span is about 6 feet wide by about 10 feet high and it needs to have a door in the middle (I will provide the door).
> 
> That shouldn't be too hard to find someone to do, right? What if I ask the guys at the lumber yard for contacts?
> 
> - DevinT


Don't hire someone to do that. That's very simple. By the way, your package was delayed for some reason. Rescheduled for today by 7:00 p.m.


----------



## bandit571

Elongated holes? Easy as can be..









As this is how I attach a base to a top…

Just takes a drill..









Drill straight down, then rock the drill fore and aft to make the slot…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning on this clear bright day, 68 now and 85 later. Great looking day. 
Wife is washing outside windows, so soon I will hear "Can you help me for a minute" That will be a long minute for sure.

Enjoy the day even though it is Monday. Monday gets a bad name.

later


----------



## corelz125

Devin just to separate a room to add a wall and a door is easy. If you use a pre hung door with the frame makes it even easier. You don't need to hire anyone for that.


----------



## 987Ron

Maybe Devin is to busy with baby tending. Those things do take time away from projects.


----------



## 987Ron

Looked up the prices for the domino, $1395 for the small one and another $395 for the accessories and tenons. $1900 for the big one. Wow, I think I would opt to get a new Band Saw instead. Pricey but what isn't I guess you do get sustainers.


----------



## controlfreak

I have fun cutting tenons and I am with Bandit on the elongated holes, I am wondering if my eggbeater can do it.


----------



## splintergroup

> Before vacation week, I was in the shop. A Wren flew in through the overhead door and right out the man door at the other end. I just had to laugh at that.
> 
> - Eric


I've had all sorts of critters invade my shop until I started keeping the door shut.

Most memorable was a kestrel that flew in through the door and tried to escape through the back window, which doesn't open.

Any wild gesturing by me only made it fight the glass harder.

Many years of my youth spent watching Jim wrestle wild animals while Marlin sat in the Landy eating crumpets gave me a idea of what to do.

I donned my welding glove and extended my arm towards the bird perched on the window sill. Amazing enough, it walked up onto my extended finger, then clamped down, talons piercing right through the leather. 
It stayed put until I walked it out the door, kinda cool!

Hopefully it'll repay me by keeping the squirrels under control.


----------



## Gene01

> Before vacation week, I was in the shop. A Wren flew in through the overhead door and right out the man door at the other end. I just had to laugh at that.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> I ve had all sorts of critters invade my shop until I started keeping the door shut.
> 
> Most memorable was a kestrel that flew in through the door and tried to escape through the back window, which doesn t open.
> 
> Any wild gesturing by me only made it fight the glass harder.
> 
> Many years of my youth spent watching Jim wrestle wild animals while Marlin sat in the Landy eating crumpets gave me a idea of what to do.
> 
> I donned my welding glove and extended my arm towards the bird perched on the window sill. Amazing enough, it walked up onto my extended finger, then clamped down, talons piercing right through the leather.
> It stayed put until I walked it out the door, kinda cool!
> 
> Hopefully it ll repay me by keeping the squirrels under control.
> 
> - splintergroup


That really is pretty cool. A lot more interesting than the doves and wrens that visit my shop. I keep the roll up open all day. They'll eventually find their way out. If I try to herd them out, they just panic. So, I just ignore them.


----------



## DevinT

*a whole string of expletives*

Right, so I said yesterday I finished rewiring my house after 3 long days, toiling in dirt, dust, and climbing all over the world place.

Not but 10 minutes later, spouse says:

Oh, cool, so now we can move the table over there and put the new computer up (points)?

Me: (looks at unwired port)

It never ceases to happen. The client being the spouse, whom knows nothing of computers (only what I have taught over the years, which barely scratches the surface), invariably will ALWAYS want to hook equipment up in the ONE place you didn't wire.


----------



## moke

When I leave my doors open these things come in and stay and stay and stay!


----------



## RichT

> When I leave my doors open these things come in and stay and stay and stay!
> 
> - moke


Adorable *and* smart!


----------



## northwoodsman

Great looking pair Moke.


----------



## 987Ron

> When I leave my doors open these things come in and stay and stay and stay!
> 
> - moke


Welcome in my shop, house, living room, yard, porch, where every. Get tired of them let me know will come get them. Those are real dogs.


----------



## EricFai

Mike they are cute.

NorthWoodsMan, yes those horses are heavy and like to pinch. Git rid if mine too.

Gas prices from SC to MS ranged from 3.65 - 3.75.
$100 bucks to fill up the truck.

Short day today, so came home and mowed the weeds. Still need to trim, another day, to hot.


----------



## moke

Well that was a year ago, they are the same size now. They get upset if we don't go up to the shop. They literally come up to me and bark until we go. They each have a bed and a shared water bowl. I usually have some licorice up there for a 330 treat….they know when its 330….


----------



## corelz125

Good company you have to keep you busy when the wife is away Mike.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin,
> 
> I think you can frame a wall. Not hard at all.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


It's not the framing that I am concerned with.

I'm trying to build a wall with a Murphy door. In other words, the new wall is going to conceal a room with a hidden door that has a hidden mechanism.


----------



## EricFai

You should still be able to handle that Devin.


----------



## 987Ron

A secret room with a hidden door. Place to hid the Festools?


----------



## pottz

you dont talk about whats in or done in a secret room ron.


----------



## moke

Devin, I think you just have to buy/build the door and build the wall to fit… work backwards….


----------



## northwoodsman

Devin - you do realize you can't build a secret room to get away from your spouse if they already know the space exists, right. You need to do it before they see the house in the first place. That's what Moke did when he built his new shop.


----------



## moke

> Devin - you do realize you can t build a secret room to get away from your spouse if they already know the space exists, right. You need to do it before they see the house in the first place. That s what Moke did when he built his new shop.
> 
> - northwoodsman


The dogs gave me up to the wife…..


----------



## corelz125

Mike you get your Kraken yet?


----------



## RichT

> A secret room with a hidden door. Place to hid the Festools?
> 
> - 987Ron


In high school I dated the daughter of a corporate magnate. The house was Spanish colonial spanning probably 10K sq ft. It was built in the 1910s and had multiple secret passages and rooms. One was a private speakeasy.

Pretty amazing, and convenient for two frisky teens.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin too funny.

Rich reminds me of a Seger song. Night Moves (I was a little sad seeing my old bandsaw in the pic)

NWM - thanks for the compliment. I have been suspected of being on the spectrum. But not in a good way.

Traveling to Gasparilla for 3 days. "Peg" is joining us. Yes Peg from the Carona virus coma. Anti vaxer. BTW still not vaxed. BTW the hospital told the son/husband to unplug the ventilator 3 times!

My bandsaw replacement is set for friday.


----------



## Gene01

Sock drawer is neat as a pin, glue bottles are pristine, bench brushes are at their tonsorial best, planer bed is slick, as are the saw tables. Even the bandsaws' tables. Shop floor is semi dust free. Walnut stacked and trembling. It knows what's next. It's resaw and planing time. Installed a shiny new Wood Slicer on the band saw and, turned all the cutters to new edges on the DW'S spiral head. By Thursday, hopefully, we can do some glue ups.


----------



## 987Ron

Gene check the wattage on the lights. Might be dim.

Morning, up and to the Dr. for the final hip check. All is fine as far as I know, no expected problems.

Home to some shop time and take it easy for the day.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene check the wattage on the lights. Might be dim.
> 
> Morning, up and to the Dr. for the final hip check. All is fine as far as I know, no expected problems.
> 
> Home to some shop time and take it easy for the day.
> 
> - 987Ron


10' ceiling. I ain't getting up there. Violates my 3rd rung rule.
Good luck at the Dr's office. Was it a total replacement? 
Stay safe in the shop. And, sweet dreams, later.


----------



## corelz125

Gene should of put hanging light. That way they would be a t the 3rd rung height


----------



## 987Ron

Gene: Home from Dr. All is good. Skip his next usual appt. in Sept. as doing so well. One in Feb of 2023 for final checkup Yes it was a total hip replacement. Device they use looks a lot like a car tie rod end. Only Titanium and a bit more pricey, like a Festool.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Only Titanium and a bit more pricey, like a Festool.
> - 987Ron


Yeah, but with *Fe$tool* you could've done it yourself… pricey, but very user friendly!


----------



## moke

> Mike you get your Kraken yet?
> 
> - corelz125


Funny you should ask, I went in there today, and the little genius behind the CS counter said they show no record of an order…..I left…


----------



## moke

https://www.toolnut.com/tanos-83000004-systainer-m-237-kit.html

Anybody else see this….this is a steal….they are out of stock though. Sorry Duckie, not sure if they ship to Egypt of outer Mongolia or wherever you are…..


----------



## moke

Went to the Doc myself to day…took out the stitches, got cleared for the most part. He is a friend, I gave him another pen today, he loves them….doesn't make the surgery any cheaper though. He is great guy, as common as they come.

I asked him if I could go back to the gym and go back to lifting…and he said," take it slow, wait 2 weeks to get back to where you were." I said "you know I'm not going to do that right?" He said, "I know, but I thought I'd try." He laughed and left.


----------



## pottz

> https://www.toolnut.com/tanos-83000004-systainer-m-237-kit.html
> 
> Anybody else see this….this is a steal….they are out of stock though. Sorry Duckie, not sure if they ship to Egypt of outer Mongolia or wherever you are…..
> 
> - moke


im still trying to fugure out this systainer fetish some of you have ? the last thing i want are more containers.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz, Agree with you, got 2 for my b'day from the kids. The ones to store screws and such with the clear lids. Takes more space then the tray I had them stored in before. Those little square boxes do not hold much.
I now have 6 Festool systainers and 1 Festool sander, 1 sander paper assortment, and 4 Festool systainers with other stuff in them. Kids gave them to me so it is difficult not to use in some way. Drawers in a cabinet so much better use of space.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, Agree with you, got 2 for my b day from the kids. The ones to store screws and such with the clear lids. Takes more space then the tray I had them stored in before. Those little square boxes do not hold much.
> I now have 6 Festool systainers and 1 Festool sander, 1 sander paper assortment, and 4 Festool systainers with other stuff in them. Kids gave them to me so it is difficult not to use in some way. Drawers in a cabinet so much better use of space.
> 
> - 987Ron


the two festools i have i do keep in the systainers but i sure as hell dont want more.most tools i buy the container goes into the recyle bin. they take up way too much space for me.


----------



## corelz125

Some tools I keep in the case they came in. If its a tool I'll take some place to do a job the case comes in handy. Like my jigsaw is in the case and has the blades inside. Yea Duckster its a big blue Bosch.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz,

I am not a sustainer guy. They come with Festool products, and I have a few. Seems not right to dig one out of the stack? I really need to see what tools I have. I have a tool wall. Everything in it's place and a place for everything. (Shaker Montra). But I know when something is missing.

I will say the stack saves space. However I really need to evaluate that. Kind of like Kaisan foam. That won't work for me.

We all have our way.


----------



## moke

I love my systainers and DeWalt tsaks. They are on wheels….everything sanding is on those two sets of wheels. I also have a stack for the Fuji HVLP, I wheel it up to where it is needed , likewise I have a stack with all things router….I have a router table and a secondary one for swinging matched bits…I wheel the router stack to where it needs to be also. I like organization, I hate looking for anything…..I hate that….ie: well let's see, I know I had that jig for my Bosch colt somewhere…..NOPE…mine is in the stack, with all the bits and any thing router….its all right there.

If I intend to sand down in the lower garage, I wheel the stack down the driveway. I have everything I need….Nope, no "junk" drawers for me…..but if drawers work for you, thats ok too….I like knowing exactly where everything is.
Does it take more time? Sure it does, but the time I save in when I used to hunt for things, I am way under that.


----------



## bandit571

IF a tool I have should happen to NEED a case…..I simply will build one for it….easy enough to do.


----------



## splintergroup

Psst! Hey Mike, remember me? 
Yes, the pencil stub. 
You spent all of 1 minute trying to find me before grabbing another from the drawer. You never came back, you never tried! 
I've been down here stuck in the bowls of the bench for an eternity, sharing the space with that missing sock you lost last year.

You really don't care do you!
Know exactly where "everything" is. pshaw 8^)


----------



## pottz

> Pottz,
> 
> I am not a sustainer guy. They come with Festool products, and I have a few. Seems not right to dig one out of the stack? I really need to see what tools I have. I have a tool wall. Everything in it s place and a place for everything. (Shaker Montra). But I know when something is missing.
> 
> I will say the stack saves space. However I really need to evaluate that. Kind of like Kaisan foam. That won t work for me.
> 
> We all have our way.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


very true petey,i agree about the kaisan foam,wastes way too much space for me.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

all my tools are in cases due to me doing side jobs outside the shop :<)))))))


----------



## northwoodsman

Are you supposed to save those boxes that your Festool tools come in? Now someone points it out. That would have been nice to have known 2 years ago.

Seems like a good day for a doctor appointment day for several of us. I went to my spine doctor today for my quarterly exam and my doctor noticed that I kept dropping everything. She asked what was up was up with that I said that my left hand and arm were numb and tingling and I had been dropping everything for the past month. She asked if my neck hurt and I said yes. How long? Well, for about a month. I'm leaving to get an MRI in about 5 minutes. I like getting them at night. The place is empty, the place is dark and quiet and I almost fall asleep. This will be my 4th one in 10 months so I'm used to it. I found one that let's me choose the music playlist while I'm waiting to go in.


----------



## bandit571

The only part of getting an MRI I don't really care for…...is when they add the "contrast"....


----------



## corelz125

Have nerve damage in your back northwoods?


----------



## moke

> Psst! Hey Mike, remember me?
> Yes, the pencil stub.
> You spent all of 1 minute trying to find me before grabbing another from the drawer. You never came back, you never tried!
> I ve been down here stuck in the bowls of the bench for an eternity, sharing the space with that missing sock you lost last year.
> 
> You really don t care do you!
> Know exactly where "everything" is. pshaw 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


Is that where that sock went to? And I wouldn't answer to "stub" if I were you…


----------



## moke

> Pottz,
> 
> I am not a sustainer guy. They come with Festool products, and I have a few. Seems not right to dig one out of the stack? I really need to see what tools I have. I have a tool wall. Everything in it s place and a place for everything. (Shaker Montra). But I know when something is missing.
> 
> I will say the stack saves space. However I really need to evaluate that. Kind of like Kaisan foam. That won t work for me.
> 
> We all have our way.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> very true petey,i agree about the kaisan foam,wastes way too much space for me.
> 
> - pottz


 We saw your Bridge City measuring tool drawer…..I wouldn't be able to sleep….


----------



## moke

> Are you supposed to save those boxes that your Festool tools come in? Now someone points it out. That would have been nice to have known 2 years ago.
> 
> Seems like a good day for a doctor appointment day for several of us. I went to my spine doctor today for my quarterly exam and my doctor noticed that I kept dropping everything. She asked what was up was up with that I said that my left hand and arm were numb and tingling and I had been dropping everything for the past month. She asked if my neck hurt and I said yes. How long? Well, for about a month. I m leaving to get an MRI in about 5 minutes. I like getting them at night. The place is empty, the place is dark and quiet and I almost fall asleep. This will be my 4th one in 10 months so I m used to it. I found one that let s me choose the music playlist while I m waiting to go in.
> 
> - northwoodsman


OMG!!! How on earth do you sleep during an MRI? I compare it to be trapped in a coffin and three people beating on it with hammers! I have had four traditional MRI and then the open sided ones….the brochure references music but they always say we don't have that. There is not enough demoral in the world to make me comfortable…..


----------



## EricFai

NorthWoodsMan. Hope all goes well.


----------



## moke

> all my tools are in cases due to me doing side jobs outside the shop :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Atta boy GR8!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

all my tools are in cases due to me doing side jobs outside the shop :<)))))))


> Have nerve damage in your back northwoods?
> 
> - corelz125


i got permanent nerve damage in my back and leg :<(((((((

C6 & C7 were pinched for too long before surgery never came back :<(((((


----------



## corelz125

Tingling and numb hands suck. Happens in my right hand. My issue is in my upper shoulders.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz,
> 
> I am not a sustainer guy. They come with Festool products, and I have a few. Seems not right to dig one out of the stack? I really need to see what tools I have. I have a tool wall. Everything in it s place and a place for everything. (Shaker Montra). But I know when something is missing.
> 
> I will say the stack saves space. However I really need to evaluate that. Kind of like Kaisan foam. That won t work for me.
> 
> We all have our way.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> very true petey,i agree about the kaisan foam,wastes way too much space for me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We saw your Bridge City measuring tool drawer…..I wouldn t be able to sleep….
> 
> - moke


lol-you know how much space all those would take up if i spaced em all out in there own cute little slots.i got better things to worry about,and make.


----------



## pottz

> all my tools are in cases due to me doing side jobs outside the shop :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Atta boy GR8!!!
> 
> - moke


*sissies !!!*


----------



## moke

> Pottz,
> 
> I am not a sustainer guy. They come with Festool products, and I have a few. Seems not right to dig one out of the stack? I really need to see what tools I have. I have a tool wall. Everything in it s place and a place for everything. (Shaker Montra). But I know when something is missing.
> 
> I will say the stack saves space. However I really need to evaluate that. Kind of like Kaisan foam. That won t work for me.
> 
> We all have our way.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> very true petey,i agree about the kaisan foam,wastes way too much space for me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We saw your Bridge City measuring tool drawer…..I wouldn t be able to sleep….
> 
> - moke
> 
> lol-you know how much space all those would take up if i spaced em all out in there own cute little slots.i got better things to worry about,and make.
> 
> - pottz


Long about 1920 on ur 15 th birthday they invented pegboard too…..


----------



## northwoodsman

> Have nerve damage in your back northwoods?
> 
> - corelz125


You nailed it Corelz. Had a severe stroke 2 years ago as a result of kick back from table saw, not kidding. Tore the vertebral artery right out of my brain when my head jerked back. Had to learn to stand, walk, etc. all over again. Nothing like starting over again in your mid 50's. At least the learning curve was shorter this time. When I preach about safety in the workshop, I talk from experience.


----------



## corelz125

Wow that's one of the worst kick back stories I've heard so far. The stroke was instantaneous or happened later that day?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz,
> 
> I am not a sustainer guy. They come with Festool products, and I have a few. Seems not right to dig one out of the stack? I really need to see what tools I have. I have a tool wall. Everything in it s place and a place for everything. (Shaker Montra). But I know when something is missing.
> 
> I will say the stack saves space. However I really need to evaluate that. Kind of like Kaisan foam. That won t work for me.
> 
> We all have our way.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> very true petey,i agree about the kaisan foam,wastes way too much space for me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We saw your Bridge City measuring tool drawer…..I wouldn t be able to sleep….
> 
> - moke
> 
> lol-you know how much space all those would take up if i spaced em all out in there own cute little slots.i got better things to worry about,and make.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Long about 1920 on ur 15 th birthday they invented pegboard too…..
> 
> - moke


you funny mokie !!!


----------



## RichT

> You nailed it Corelz. Had a severe stroke 2 years ago as a result of kick back from table saw, not kidding. Tore the vertebral artery right out of my brain when my head jerked back. Had to learn to stand, walk, etc. all over again. Nothing like starting over again in your mid 50 s. At least the learning curve was shorter this time. When I preach about safety in the workshop, I talk from experience.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I'm so sorry to hear that. I wish the best for you.


----------



## DevinT

> Have nerve damage in your back northwoods?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You nailed it Corelz. Had a severe stroke 2 years ago as a result of kick back from table saw, not kidding. Tore the vertebral artery right out of my brain when my head jerked back. Had to learn to stand, walk, etc. all over again. Nothing like starting over again in your mid 50 s. At least the learning curve was shorter this time. When I preach about safety in the workshop, I talk from experience.
> 
> - northwoodsman


NWM, I don't think I knew your whole story. Wow! I am so happy we still have you here to tell the tale. Also glad I don't own a table saw and only rarely use my circular saw. That is frightening to say the least.


----------



## bandit571

Cordless saw..









Has zero kick-back danger.

However…it has been known to make a mess..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Have nerve damage in your back northwoods?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You nailed it Corelz. Had a severe stroke 2 years ago as a result of kick back from table saw, not kidding. Tore the vertebral artery right out of my brain when my head jerked back. Had to learn to stand, walk, etc. all over again. Nothing like starting over again in your mid 50 s. At least the learning curve was shorter this time. When I preach about safety in the workshop, I talk from experience.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Wow! Wild and crazy kickback! ;(( Glad you recovered….


----------



## Gene01

> Some tools I keep in the case they came in. If its a tool I ll take some place to do a job the case comes in handy. Like my jigsaw is in the case and has the blades inside. Yea Duckster its a big blue Bosch.
> 
> - corelz125


If a tool came with a molded plastic container, that's where it's kept. Those cases are much easier to store than the tool out of it's container. Why reinvent the wheel?


----------



## moke

I thought I would be the first to Post this am, in my mind this is the middle of the night! I'm just up to let the girls out….Gene you are already up and at it?

NWMan and I have talked on the phone a few times…he is a real trooper. He tells you his story but is not complaining or mlooking for sympathy….its more like, this can happen, be careful. He and I are a lot a like. He sold me his three stage HVLP, and had ALL the needles and accessories….just in case. That is just the way I think too. And yes pottzy the unit itself is in a systainer. I did buy a wheel set and two more tainers to hold the extra stuff. Oh and a mini the hold the needles.


----------



## Peteybadboy

NWM sorry to hear that. Glad you are mended.

Moke you beat me this am. slept in to 630!

Finish my coffee, and go for a walk to the bakery to pick up breakfast.

Golf at nine.


----------



## EricFai

NWN, thanks for sharing your story. Makes me think a little more about the TS kickback, which has happened recently. Even a small piece can cause a bruise.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and at it this am. Out in the shop finishing a box for a tool, DIY systainer. Great looking day out. Breakfast, coffee and off to the son's to get his truck, wants it driven as it has been sitting for 4 weeks (Achilles Tendon Surgery so he is immobile).

Off to the adjoining town to the liquor store, we live in one of 4 dry counties in GA. Voted to go wet but commissioners are dragging their feet. Seems the reason for the dry county was to keep the Univ. Students safe from alcohol. Beer and wine are legal. I went to Univ. in Okla when it was a dry state, except for 3.2 beer. Never stopped a good party at the Frat in Norman, Okla, middle of the state.

Be good have fun.


----------



## Gene01

> I thought I would be the first to Post this am, in my mind this is the middle of the night! I m just up to let the girls out….Gene you are already up and at it?


Had to get up for a bladder call at 01:30. Couldn't get back to sleep. Today is trash pick up day so, got that all taken care of. Drank a couple mugs of coffee. Read the instructions on a bag of granular weed killer and, ordered an applicator. Swept the shop, came back for one more hit of caffeine. Fiilled the mug and head back to the shop.


----------



## DevinT

Mirock *IS ALIVE*!

I got a message from him and while it was only 2 characters, it's enough proof-of-life that he has not been taken from us yet due to war.


----------



## splintergroup

> Off to the adjoining town to the liquor store, we live in one of 4 dry counties in GA. Voted to go wet but commissioners are dragging their feet. Seems the reason for the dry county was to keep the Univ. Students safe from alcohol. Beer and wine are legal. I went to Univ. in Okla when it was a dry state, except for 3.2 beer. Never stopped a good party at the Frat in Norman, Okla, middle of the state.
> 
> Be good have fun.
> 
> - 987Ron


This reminds me of back in the late 70's. 
Went to visit my brother while he was attending A&P school in Tulsa. 3.2 beer, yuck! The "good stuff" was Little Kings, more alcohol, but also double yuck!


----------



## RichT

> This reminds me of back in the late 70 s.
> Went to visit my brother while he was attending A&P school in Tulsa. 3.2 beer, yuck! The "good stuff" was Little Kings, more alcohol, but also double yuck!
> 
> - splintergroup


The funny thing is that 3.2 beer is percent alcohol by weight, not volume, like other beers. If you convert ABW to ABV, it's actually 4%.


----------



## northwoodsman

The rest of my story that was my lame attempt at a nomination for a Darwin Award. I went out to the shop one Saturday morning to cut 4 small pads to put under the feet for a new bed that was being delivered. I just needed 4 pieces of 1/2" BB plywood, 3.5" x 3.5". Should have taken 2 minutes. I had a small scrap of plywood so I set the fence on my table saw at 3.5" and ripped the piece. Oh what the heck, the saw is already set, if I'm careful I can just turn the piece 90° I can just cut the 4 pieces quickly. I'll be careful. BAM! The last piece threw me back 4 feet into a refrigerator behind me. Not a scratch on my fingers, all 10 intact, no blood, just a piece of wood impaled in my stomach. Later that day I had a bruise the size of a frisbee, that's how hard it hit me. The wound in my stomach bled for several days but I kept it clean and bandaged, it hurt like hell. What I didn't know was that when my head snapped back I tore one of my vertebral arteries out of the base of my brain (you have two). I didn't feel it, I couldn't sense that anything had happened. The crazy part was that it clotted almost immediately and the clot didn't come loose for 7 days. I woke up the next Sunday morning with the worst headache ever and when I tried to stand up I couldn't. I was really lucky in that I woke up as soon as the stroke began and I started moving, I was probably panicking. I wouldn't let my wife call an ambulance because we live so close to the hospital, I made her drive me. It was 5:00 a.m. I literally crawled out to the car which kept the blood flowing through my body and brain. I remained alert and kept talking. The main functions that I lost were my balance and vision, which came back through 6 hours of rehab every day for 6 weeks. After 6 weeks I was released from the hospital. I went back to work, was walking 2-3 miles a day, and was driving within a couple weeks of that. A few months later I was having other traumatic brain injury patients that I met over to my shop and we were making projects and delivering them to the patients at the rehab center we were at. Things like playing card holders, phone stands, push sticks with rubber tips, dice cups, etc. are helpful because during the evening and on weekends they play board games, card games, and video chat with family. If you met me in person, you would never know anything I just described ever happened to me, I was very fortunate. Be careful out there in the shop!


----------



## splintergroup

Actually Rich, that's not very funny 8^)

Give me 6%+ or give me death!


----------



## 987Ron

That 3.2 even crept into the song at Okla. U.

I'm Sooner born and Sooner bred
And when I die I'll be Sooner dead.
Rah Oklahoma, Rah Oklahoma, Rah Oklahoma 3.2

Old Football fight song.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Went to the Doc myself to day…took out the stitches, got cleared for the most part. He is a friend, I gave him another pen today, he loves them….*doesn t make the surgery any cheaper though*. He is great guy, as common as they come….
> - moke


You should have given him some puzzles… I gave my neurosurgeon several puzzles I keep in my pocket to take home to his kids… these are puzzles I normally give away for free.

My next consultation, normally $260, was free. Looks like all the generous medicos are here in *Aus*.


> im still trying to fugure out this systainer fetish some of you have ? the last thing i want are more containers.
> - pottz


They aren't *'tainers* but imposters… they have blue knobs.


> ... Kids gave them to me so it is difficult not to use in some way…
> - 987Ron


Do they want top adopt a grateful father?


> Yea Duckster its a big blue Bosch.
> - corelz125


Nyah, nyah, nyah… I have an *orange Triton* in it's box… with the blades… 








and I don't bloody well use it… what is it used for?
Can't wait till *Fe$tool* bring out a *bluetooth* cordless… for the batteries of course.


> Tingling and numb hands suck. Happens in *my right hand*. My issue is in my upper shoulders.
> - corelz125


... and your right pocket. Your issue is *aversion to buying Fe$tool!



Cordless saw..









Has zero kick-back danger. 
- bandit571

Click to expand...

Zero kickback *from it*... but it gets many a kick from me, that bloody lazy jerk.


----------



## DevinT

> The rest of my story that was my lame attempt at a nomination for a Darwin Award. I went out to the shop one Saturday morning to cut 4 small pads to put under the feet for a new bed that was being delivered. I just needed 4 pieces of 1/2" BB plywood, 3.5" x 3.5". Should have taken 2 minutes. I had a small scrap of plywood so I set the fence on my table saw at 3.5" and ripped the piece. Oh what the heck, the saw is already set, if I m careful I can just turn the piece 90° I can just cut the 4 pieces quickly. I ll be careful. BAM! The last piece threw me back 4 feet into a refrigerator behind me. Not a scratch on my fingers, all 10 intact, no blood, just a piece of wood impaled in my stomach. Later that day I had a bruise the size of a frisbee, that s how hard it hit me. The wound in my stomach bled for several days but I kept it clean and bandaged, it hurt like hell. What I didn t know was that when my head snapped back I tore one of my vertebral arteries out of the base of my brain (you have two). I didn t feel it, I couldn t sense that anything had happened. The crazy part was that it clotted almost immediately and the clot didn t come loose for 7 days. I woke up the next Sunday morning with the worst headache ever and when I tried to stand up I couldn t. I was really lucky in that I woke up as soon as the stroke began and I started moving, I was probably panicking. I wouldn t let my wife call an ambulance because we live so close to the hospital, I made her drive me. It was 5:00 a.m. I literally crawled out to the car which kept the blood flowing through my body and brain. I remained alert and kept talking. The main functions that I lost were my balance and vision, which came back through 6 hours of rehab every day for 6 weeks. After 6 weeks I was released from the hospital. I went back to work, was walking 2-3 miles a day, and was driving within a couple weeks of that. A few months later I was having other traumatic brain injury patients that I met over to my shop and we were making projects and delivering them to the patients at the rehab center we were at. Things like playing card holders, phone stands, push sticks with rubber tips, dice cups, etc. are helpful because during the evening and on weekends they play board games, card games, and video chat with family. If you met me in person, you would never know anything I just described ever happened to me, I was very fortunate. Be careful out there in the shop!
> 
> - northwoodsman


NWMan, thank you SO much for taking the time and having the courage to not only share your story but to help others both during and after your recovery. You are the real "Rock Star" here.

There are few people out there sharing their stories in earnest and even fewer dedicating their time to help others that have been injured and/or are experiencing major trauma.

I get the warm fuzzies just like when Rob Cosman talks of his Purple Heart Project and helping combat wounded vets.

We are lucky to have you.


----------



## moke

> im still trying to fugure out this systainer fetish some of you have ? the last thing i want are more containers.
> - pottz
> 
> They aren t * tainers* but imposters… they have blue knobs.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Those are tanos "tainers….I hate to break this to you, but Tanos is Festool, they make all tainers' for festool.
You can buy all different colors of "knobs". That way you can color code the tainer….oh cept' you can not buy festool green…..hmmmm


----------



## DevinT

Starting to think I *CAN* perhaps build that false wall myself, thinking back to the various experiences in my life. It's just tubafors, sheet rock, mud, tape, nails, and paint, right? Well, probably more to it than that.

Now I am thinking …

Should I turn the room into a SCIF? Very tempting.


----------



## EricFai

There you go Devin, should actually be a simple job for you.


----------



## controlfreak

> Starting to think I *CAN* perhaps build that false wall myself, thinking back to the various experiences in my life. It's just tubafors, sheet rock, mud, tape, nails, and paint, right? Well, probably more to it than that.
> 
> Now I am thinking …
> 
> Should I turn the room into a SCIF? Very tempting.
> 
> - DevinT


Tip: If the door swings out from the hidden room take care that the door doesn't sag to a point it drags on the floor. The resulting marks will make it easy to spot.


----------



## 987Ron

> Tip: If the door swings out from the hidden room take care that the door doesn t sag to a point it drags on the floor. The resulting marks will make it easy to spot.
> 
> - controlfreak


All the old Murder Mystery Episodes on TV mainly British Shows have this fault in their secret rooms and passages. Makes one wonder why they never learned.


----------



## DevinT

Good advice! I was planning on opening inward. It's what my friend's secret rooms does.

He uses his as a wine cellar and you have to have two people to open it because the electronic switch to disengage the mag-lock is 50 feet from the door. If you find the switch you can press it but nothing appears to happen (no sound even) and unless you know where to direct your cohort you wouldn't find it (at least not by yourself - because you would be out of reach to hold it)


----------



## 987Ron

> Good advice! I was planning on opening inward. It's what my friend's secret rooms does.
> 
> He uses his as a wine cellar and you have to have two people to open it because the electronic switch to disengage the mag-lock is 50 feet from the door. If you find the switch you can press it but nothing appears to happen (no sound even) and unless you know where to direct your cohort you wouldn't find it (at least not by yourself - because you would be out of reach to hold it)
> 
> - DevinT


The "Never Drink Alone Rule" applied????


----------



## pottz

> Good advice! I was planning on opening inward. It's what my friend's secret rooms does.
> 
> He uses his as a wine cellar and you have to have two people to open it because the electronic switch to disengage the mag-lock is 50 feet from the door. If you find the switch you can press it but nothing appears to happen (no sound even) and unless you know where to direct your cohort you wouldn't find it (at least not by yourself - because you would be out of reach to hold it)
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> The "Never Drink Alone Rule" applied????
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah if im home alone and want some wine either the beagle needs to learn to push the button or that door is gonna get changed.


----------



## moke

> Good advice! I was planning on opening inward. It's what my friend's secret rooms does.
> 
> He uses his as a wine cellar and you have to have two people to open it because the electronic switch to disengage the mag-lock is 50 feet from the door. If you find the switch you can press it but nothing appears to happen (no sound even) and unless you know where to direct your cohort you wouldn't find it (at least not by yourself - because you would be out of reach to hold it)
> 
> - DevinT


No offense Devin, but needing two people to access a "secret" room, in my mind, compromises it's secrecy. Sooner or later your spouse, is not going to be there when you want access. Also, a secret room, could also be used as a type of safe room. Having a button that far away would preclude use for that.


----------



## pottz

> Good advice! I was planning on opening inward. It's what my friend's secret rooms does.
> 
> He uses his as a wine cellar and you have to have two people to open it because the electronic switch to disengage the mag-lock is 50 feet from the door. If you find the switch you can press it but nothing appears to happen (no sound even) and unless you know where to direct your cohort you wouldn't find it (at least not by yourself - because you would be out of reach to hold it)
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> No offense Devin, but needing two people to access a "secret" room, in my mind, compromises it s secrecy. Sooner or later your spouse, is not going to be there when you want access. Also, a secret room, could also be used as a type of safe room. Having a button that far away would preclude use for that.
> 
> - moke


yeah makes no sense.


----------



## corelz125

A Bear A Wolf And A Moose Fall Into A Pit

This Will Make You Laugh Silly…

A bear, a wolf, and a moose fall into a trapping pit

After a couple of days with no food, the moose sees the wolf and bear whispering to each other.

The wolf turns to the moose and says

"Look, the bear and I are both carnivores. It's been a couple of days without food. You understand, right?"

The moose says

"Yeah, I guess you're right. But, listen before you kill and eat me, can I just ask for one last request? There is this birthmark under my tail that supposedly looks like a word, but I've never known what it says. Do you think you could take a look and tell me?"

The wolf says "Of course"

So the wolf and bear get close to the back of the moose and lift up his tail.

Right at that moment, the moose gets up on his front legs and kicks both the wolf and bear in the chest.

The wolf is killed instantly.

The bear is fatally wounded, and with his dying breath says

"I don't even know why I looked. I can't even read."


----------



## DevinT

Albeit at the juncture of sanity and morality. It proceeds. 


> Good advice! I was planning on opening inward. It's what my friend's secret rooms does.
> 
> He uses his as a wine cellar and you have to have two people to open it because the electronic switch to disengage the mag-lock is 50 feet from the door. If you find the switch you can press it but nothing appears to happen (no sound even) and unless you know where to direct your cohort you wouldn't find it (at least not by yourself - because you would be out of reach to hold it)
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> No offense Devin, but needing two people to access a "secret" room, in my mind, compromises it s secrecy. Sooner or later your spouse, is not going to be there when you want access. Also, a secret room, could also be used as a type of safe room. Having a button that far away would preclude use for that.
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah makes no sense.
> 
> - pottz


It makes perfect sense after I explain that it wasn't my friend that showed me the room but one of our mutual friends.

I imagine if our mutual friend knew the precise location to push then they could have utilized a timed delay - but for us, one held and I pushed in the general area that he knew it was until we found it


----------



## DevinT

Also, how do we know they didn't have a remote and that the wall switch hidden under the waist-high molding wasn't just a backup in case the receiver for the remote lost power?


----------



## corelz125

You summed up the wall build pretty much Devin. Some building materials and time. You are gonna make the door a book shelf? The duck prefers book shelves with no books.


----------



## corelz125

That's some story Northwoods. Such a freak accident. Good to hear you're working your way back to almost normal.


----------



## 987Ron

Why have a remote or a button? Use Siri or Alexis and a secret word or phrase to open the door if you are into that stuff. Mechanical backup maybe.


----------



## corelz125

Ok so Northwoods, LeeRoy,BurlyBob and Pottz had their say in the aquarium stand build and the person still cant see they are wrong. Why come on ask a question then argue


----------



## pottz

> A Bear A Wolf And A Moose Fall Into A Pit
> 
> This Will Make You Laugh Silly…
> 
> A bear, a wolf, and a moose fall into a trapping pit
> 
> After a couple of days with no food, the moose sees the wolf and bear whispering to each other.
> 
> The wolf turns to the moose and says
> 
> "Look, the bear and I are both carnivores. It's been a couple of days without food. You understand, right?"
> 
> The moose says
> 
> "Yeah, I guess you're right. But, listen before you kill and eat me, can I just ask for one last request? There is this birthmark under my tail that supposedly looks like a word, but I've never known what it says. Do you think you could take a look and tell me?"
> 
> The wolf says "Of course"
> 
> So the wolf and bear get close to the back of the moose and lift up his tail.
> 
> Right at that moment, the moose gets up on his front legs and kicks both the wolf and bear in the chest.
> 
> The wolf is killed instantly.
> 
> The bear is fatally wounded, and with his dying breath says
> 
> "I don't even know why I looked. I can't even read."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> Ok so Northwoods, LeeRoy,BurlyBob and Pottz had their say in the aquarium stand build and the person still cant see they are wrong. Why come on ask a question then argue
> 
> - corelz125


 that guys an idiot.you see he comes back and says he had planned to put a girder of sorts down the middle after he got hell from everyone ! every so often we get a guy like that.i love the guy that agreed with him about 90%.
anyone that hasn't seen it go check it out,good for a laugh.


----------



## moke

> Ok so Northwoods, LeeRoy,BurlyBob and Pottz had their say in the aquarium stand build and the person still cant see they are wrong. Why come on ask a question then argue
> 
> - corelz125
> anyone that hasn t seen it go check it out,good for a laugh.
> 
> that guys an idiot.you see he comes back and says he had planned to put a girder of sorts down the middle after he got hell from everyone ! every so often we get a guy like that.i love the guy that agreed with him about 90%.
> 
> - pottz


Do you guys remember the last time we talked about another guy?


----------



## DevinT

Ever been to murphydoor dot com? Which one would YOU get?


----------



## 987Ron

Depends on the room the door exits to a big degree. Pool cue would not look right in the dinning room. 'etc


----------



## corelz125

> Ever been to murphydoor dot com? Which one would YOU get?
> 
> - DevinT


I think it depends on whats in the room. The mirror one might not look right a giant mirror in the middle of the wall. Flush mount bookcase isnt bad


----------



## pottz

> Ok so Northwoods, LeeRoy,BurlyBob and Pottz had their say in the aquarium stand build and the person still cant see they are wrong. Why come on ask a question then argue
> 
> - corelz125
> anyone that hasn t seen it go check it out,good for a laugh.
> 
> that guys an idiot.you see he comes back and says he had planned to put a girder of sorts down the middle after he got hell from everyone ! every so often we get a guy like that.i love the guy that agreed with him about 90%.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Do you guys remember the last time we talked about another guy?
> 
> - moke


right,end of that conversation.we cant have fun anymore !


----------



## 987Ron

Son's first teaching post as a professor was in Cleveland Ms. Big recording studio there, lots of local Blues. He brought over several *old records* tonight the real stuff Son House (early days), Howlin Wolf, Muddy Watters, R. Johnson, locals, others more recent.

Great music Listening to that and reading an occasional post. Great evening entertainment.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... several *old records* tonight the real stuff
> - 987Ron


... and the classics like,

Moonlight Serenade
Chattanoga Choo Choo
American Patrol
Song of the Volga Boatmen

and of course,

The Woodpecker Song


----------



## bandit571

Been a busy day, today..









A table top and 4 legs have been glued up….


----------



## moke

> Get instant access to 16,000 plans inside
> 
> GO TO MY PROFILE AND CHECK TO LINK
> 
> Hey [friends]
> 
> Here is something you'll absolutely love if you're a woodworker.
> 
> You can get instant access to over 16,000 woodworking projects in the next 5 minutes or less..
> 
> You got to check out Ted's video now
> 
> Ted has spent years putting together "Earth's largest collection of woodworking plans!"
> 
> I'm talking about 16,000 "done-for-you" plans with STEP-BY- STEP instructions, photos and diagrams to make every project laughably easy…
> 
> And the best part is, it doesn't matter if you don't have a large workshop or expensive tools!
> 
> Get access to TedsWoodworking now >>
> 
> You can download the entire "TedsWoodworking" 16,000 plans package and all the bonuses right now. Plus you'll get the option of getting everything on DVDs.
> 
> You can be going through all the plans in just a few minutes from now
> 
> Experience the joy.. the satisfaction, to know with 100% certainty that your project will turn out exactly the way you want it to look.
> 
> It's an incredible feeling…
> 
> ...being able to wake up on a Saturday morning and get to work on your project with absolute confidence it will turn out right.
> 
> With no strange gut feeling you'll make a mistake or you won't finish what you start…
> 
> That's the way woodworking is supposed to be.
> 
> Click here to take a look at his plans
> 
> THIS IS A TIME-LIMITED OFFER
> 
> Ted is running a time limited "launch discount" and the complete package of plans is 77% off the regular price
> 
> This special launch offer will close soon and you won't be able to get in at this price after that even if you want to.
> 
> So grab your discount while it lasts…
> 
> GO TO MY PROFILE AND CHECK THE LINK
> 
> Don't miss out on this.
> 
> Have a great day and talk soon.
> VISHAL KUMAR
> 
> P.S: Ted's collection of plans are some of the best I've seen. If you're a woodworker, you really don't want miss out on this great deal.
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> - vishalkumar


He won't bother us anymore-at least under this name…


----------



## pottz

i sure hope no one is stupid enough to deal with ted.the trouble he's caused here is just rediculous !


----------



## DevinT

I first read that as "… just TEDiculous" ^_^


----------



## pottz

cricket lives in texas,id suggest to ted he might not ever wanna go there-lol.


----------



## moke

Hangin it up….


----------



## pottz

> Hangin it up….
> 
> - moke


you want me to get dw to come and tuck you in mikey ?


----------



## Gene01

G'nite.


----------



## BurlyBob

same here.


----------



## DevinT

As an update, the Cratex I ordered long ago arrive May 3rd


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Get instant access to 16,000 plans inside
> 
> GO TO MY PROFILE AND CHECK TO LINK
> 
> Hey [friends]
> 
> Here is something you'll absolutely love if you're a woodworker.
> 
> You can get instant access to over 16,000 woodworking projects in the next 5 minutes or less..
> 
> You got to check out Ted's video now
> 
> Ted has spent years putting together "Earth's largest collection of woodworking plans!"
> 
> I'm talking about 16,000 "done-for-you" plans with STEP-BY- STEP instructions, photos and diagrams to make every project laughably easy…
> 
> And the best part is, it doesn't matter if you don't have a large workshop or expensive tools!
> 
> Get access to TedsWoodworking now >>
> 
> You can download the entire "TedsWoodworking" 16,000 plans package and all the bonuses right now. Plus you'll get the option of getting everything on DVDs.
> 
> You can be going through all the plans in just a few minutes from now
> 
> Experience the joy.. the satisfaction, to know with 100% certainty that your project will turn out exactly the way you want it to look.
> 
> It's an incredible feeling…
> 
> ...being able to wake up on a Saturday morning and get to work on your project with absolute confidence it will turn out right.
> 
> With no strange gut feeling you'll make a mistake or you won't finish what you start…
> 
> That's the way woodworking is supposed to be.
> 
> Click here to take a look at his plans
> 
> THIS IS A TIME-LIMITED OFFER
> 
> Ted is running a time limited "launch discount" and the complete package of plans is 77% off the regular price
> 
> This special launch offer will close soon and you won't be able to get in at this price after that even if you want to.
> 
> So grab your discount while it lasts…
> 
> GO TO MY PROFILE AND CHECK THE LINK
> 
> Don't miss out on this.
> 
> Have a great day and talk soon.
> VISHAL KUMAR
> 
> P.S: Ted's collection of plans are some of the best I've seen. If you're a woodworker, you really don't want miss out on this great deal.
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> - vishalkumar
> 
> He won t bother us anymore-at least under this name…
> 
> - moke


So I can't sell the plans to my *puzzles* here?


> you want me to get dw to come and tuck you in mikey ?
> - pottz


I vote to get *DW* back…

I'm slipping in a sly vote *here*...

Here's *another*.

Bring back *DW*... Bring back *DW*... Bring back *DW*... Bring back *DW*...


----------



## controlfreak

> Why have a remote or a button? Use Siri or Alexis and a secret word or phrase to open the door if you are into that stuff. Mechanical backup maybe.
> 
> - 987Ron


"Open sez me"


----------



## 987Ron

Morning up early, off to Claxton Ga for Daughter's eye appointment. For those of you unfamiliar with Claxton, do not bother, small town, chicken processing plant, and home of the Claxton Fruit bar, not recommended by me, some love it. Popular at Christmas.

Home b noon and some shop time.

Later


----------



## corelz125

Going in reverse here with this weather. Walked out the door and it was only 38 degrees. What's Iowa today Mike?


----------



## 987Ron

Here in S. Ga the morning dawned at 60 and will be 80 this afternoon, another bright sunny day.

Hope Iowa has some good weather also.


----------



## controlfreak

Good morning! Was in the shop last night and planed the bevel in the bottom window sash to match the window sill. Sash weight rope channels cut, I was thinking about using a dado blade on TS but resisted and opted for router plane & fence. With that the sashes are done. Need to make parting beads next. I think I will have to use the TS for that.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin,

Ever see a "Tot-Lock"? I used them as locks to secret drawers. I use a Mag lock to overpower the lock, thus opening the lock. Is there something out there like that but more industrial that does not require electricity?


----------



## pottz

> Get instant access to 16,000 plans inside
> 
> GO TO MY PROFILE AND CHECK TO LINK
> 
> Hey [friends]
> 
> Here is something you'll absolutely love if you're a woodworker.
> 
> You can get instant access to over 16,000 woodworking projects in the next 5 minutes or less..
> 
> You got to check out Ted's video now
> 
> Ted has spent years putting together "Earth's largest collection of woodworking plans!"
> 
> I'm talking about 16,000 "done-for-you" plans with STEP-BY- STEP instructions, photos and diagrams to make every project laughably easy…
> 
> And the best part is, it doesn't matter if you don't have a large workshop or expensive tools!
> 
> Get access to TedsWoodworking now >>
> 
> You can download the entire "TedsWoodworking" 16,000 plans package and all the bonuses right now. Plus you'll get the option of getting everything on DVDs.
> 
> You can be going through all the plans in just a few minutes from now
> 
> Experience the joy.. the satisfaction, to know with 100% certainty that your project will turn out exactly the way you want it to look.
> 
> It's an incredible feeling…
> 
> ...being able to wake up on a Saturday morning and get to work on your project with absolute confidence it will turn out right.
> 
> With no strange gut feeling you'll make a mistake or you won't finish what you start…
> 
> That's the way woodworking is supposed to be.
> 
> Click here to take a look at his plans
> 
> THIS IS A TIME-LIMITED OFFER
> 
> Ted is running a time limited "launch discount" and the complete package of plans is 77% off the regular price
> 
> This special launch offer will close soon and you won't be able to get in at this price after that even if you want to.
> 
> So grab your discount while it lasts…
> 
> GO TO MY PROFILE AND CHECK THE LINK
> 
> Don't miss out on this.
> 
> Have a great day and talk soon.
> VISHAL KUMAR
> 
> P.S: Ted's collection of plans are some of the best I've seen. If you're a woodworker, you really don't want miss out on this great deal.
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> - vishalkumar
> 
> He won t bother us anymore-at least under this name…
> 
> - moke
> 
> So I can t sell the plans to my *puzzles* here?
> 
> you want me to get dw to come and tuck you in mikey ?
> - pottz
> 
> I vote to get *DW* back…
> 
> I m slipping in a sly vote *here*...
> 
> Here s *another*.
> 
> Bring back *DW*... Bring back *DW*... Bring back *DW*... Bring back *DW*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


your on a slippery slope duckie !!!!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

My white feet make an appearance at the gulf.


----------



## moke

Morning all….Had thunderstorms at 0415 this am. Had a golden Retriever barking at me. I am not a fan of that at 0415! Def going to order the thunder shirt. I looked at them on chewy, but didn't order one yet…will today.



> Going in reverse here with this weather. Walked out the door and it was only 38 degrees. What s Iowa today Mike?
> 
> - corelz125


Same with rain…..we have had a monsoon season. Had maybe two or three nice Spring days all year. Love this global warming! Had some 20's overnight a couple times….I usually am neck deep in lawn work right now, haven't started yet. After the derecho we all put trees on the "parking" between the sidewalk and street. Everybody's died….we all reseeded last year….mine has not come back much, AND it has a huge crop of creeping Charlie!!!!
So another round of round up, tilling and seeding…..



> My white feet make an appearance at the gulf.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Easy Duckie…...Take it easy…..nice Duck…Good Duck….

Petey, my feet look just like that…they never get tan….and the way the weather is this year, they may never.
Isn't today the day the new Harvey arrives? Good Luck!

Duck--DON"T POKE THE BEAR!!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

Any SketchUp experts on here? I thought I was pretty good at it until I ran across the same problem twice now.

Scenario: I'm designing a jig with sliding dovetail slots in it for my MatchFit® clamps. I have slots that run both directions, perpendicular to each other. I'm trying to use the push/pull tool to create the slots. It works fine as long as the slots are parallel and do not intersect but when I do the ones intersecting the first set at 90°, they stop at the first slot and won't go beyond. How do I get the slots to extend past the first slot and keep going? I ran into the same issue last week when I was doing something similar and the intersecting faces were not on the same plane (they were angled). Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin,
> 
> Ever see a "Tot-Lock"? I used them as locks to secret drawers. I use a Mag lock to overpower the lock, thus opening the lock. Is there something out there like that but more industrial that does not require electricity?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I've never seen a remote (read: away from the door) lock release that didn't require electricity EXCEPT for puzzle locks which are usually only seen in ancient Egyptian tombs and the like.

That is to say, to have a lock physically located elsewhere than the door requires either electricity or some physical mechanism. The problem with the latter being that it will make noise in the wall and simply activating it over-and-over would allow the person to locate the physical components.

Also, generally speaking you want to run the electrical cabling up into the ceiling to conceal the wire (because things like Walabot can be used on single-thickness sheet rock to follow the cable).


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Any SketchUp experts on here? I thought I was pretty good at it until I ran across the same problem twice now.
> 
> Scenario: I m designing a jig with sliding dovetail slots in it for my MatchFit® clamps. I have slots that run both directions, perpendicular to each other. I m trying to use the push/pull tool to create the slots. It works fine as long as the slots are parallel and do not intersect but when I do the ones intersecting the first set at 90°, they stop at the first slot and won t go beyond. How do I get the slots to extend past the first slot and keep going? I ran into the same issue last week when I was doing something similar and the intersecting faces were not on the same plane (they were angled). Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> - northwoodsman


If I got what you're asking?
Probably a few different ways to do it. With my little knowledge, what I would do is.
Push/pull the first dovetail slot all the way through the board.
Then copy the dovetail profile to the perpendicular side and turn it into a component.
Then push pull it through to the other side and it will go right through your first one.
Then I explode the component, select everything and select intersect faces with model, then I go and erase everything in the middle that I don't need leaving 2 paths through the board.


----------



## northwoodsman

LeeRoyMan - you nailed exactly what I was trying to do, almost. I have 4 dovetail slots running each direction and I cant get past the outer most ones to get to the two in the interior. I figured out how to do it the conventional way but you have to have the full paid version to unlock the feature. I have the poor mans hobby version. It involves converting the piece shown above to a solid then creating the dovetail shape then removing it from the first piece. I'll try your method and let you know my results.

EDIT: Thanks LeeRoy! I'm not sure how I did it but after rewinding you video 20 times and going second by second it worked. I had created the base as a component originally because there is a base, two sliding fences, and a protractor gauge. Each was a component. Once I exploded the base and it was no longer a component your method worked. I may have not needed to delete it as a component, I'm going to play around some more. If you go back to post #5090 you will see what I'm building.


----------



## corelz125

Don't listen to Leeroy saying he's not good with sketchup. He whips stuff up in there faster than I can draw it with a pencil on paper.


----------



## corelz125

Petey nice view. I had one of those tot locks on my cabinet doors. Devin you'll need them real soon. It's just a pin on the inside of the door that a magnet pulls back and releases the lock.


----------



## corelz125

Ron you guys in the south already have summer weather.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sure makes me glad we're empty nesters and don't have to kid proof our house any more.

Looks like I'll be replacing my 6"x48" belt sander down the road sooner than later. IT was sounding pretty sad the other day. I'm leaning towards 1.5hp Jet but I'd rather have the Powermatic 1.5. Cost is always the issue. Any of you able to tell me when Wood craft puts them on sale?


----------



## moke

> Sure makes me glad we re empty nesters and don t have to kid proof our house any more.
> 
> Looks like I ll be replacing my 6"x48" belt sander down the road sooner than later. IT was sounding pretty sad the other day. I m leaning towards 1.5hp Jet but I d rather have the Powermatic 1.5. Cost is always the issue. Any of you able to tell me when Wood craft puts them on sale?
> 
> - BurlyBob


Around here, there are two sales for PM and Jet. April and November. It was just around here 2 weeks ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron you guys in the south already have summer weather.
> 
> - corelz125


I noticed that too. Will this year be a summer squared ;(( ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Don t listen to Leeroy saying he s not good with sketchup. He whips stuff up in there faster than I can draw it with a pencil on paper.
> 
> - corelz125


Come on now… 
I'm pretty fluent with the basics, but I probably only know 20% of the programs abilities.
I'm sure I do a lot of things the hard way compared to someone that really knows it.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Don t listen to Leeroy saying he s not good with sketchup. He whips stuff up in there faster than I can draw it with a pencil on paper.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Come on now…
> I m pretty fluent with the basics, but I probably only know 20% of the programs abilities.
> I m sure I do a lot of things the hard way compared to someone that really knows it.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


You knew the 20% that figured out my dilemma, thanks again. The video really helped. It's done. You are THE MAN!


----------



## EricFai

Couple hours shop time thus evening, flattened and squared the edge of (2) 8/4 Maple boards.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> You knew the 20% that figured out my dilemma, thanks again. The video really helped. It s done. You are THE MAN!
> 
> - northwoodsman


Glad I could help.

Was going to say that you could make the base a component from the start, 
you would just have to edit it to put in the slots.


----------



## pottz

> My white feet make an appearance at the gulf.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


nice tan line petey,anymore you wanna share,or can ? ;-))


----------



## corelz125

A man came home from work, sat down in his favorite chair, turned on the TV, and said to his wife,

"Quick, bring me a beer before it starts."

His wife looked a little puzzled but brought him a beer.

When he finished it, he said,

"Quick, bring me another beer. It's gonna start."

This time she looked a little angry, but brought him a beer.

When it was gone, he said, "Quick, another beer before it starts."

"That's it!" She blows her top, "You bum

You waltz in here, flop your fat backside down, don't even say hello to me and then expect me to run around like your slave. Don't you realize that I cook and clean and wash and iron all day long?"

The husband sighed.

"Oh shoot, it's started."


----------



## corelz125

Eric you flattened and squared those 2 boards with that #4?


----------



## corelz125

> Don t listen to Leeroy saying he s not good with sketchup. He whips stuff up in there faster than I can draw it with a pencil on paper.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Come on now…
> I m pretty fluent with the basics, but I probably only know 20% of the programs abilities.
> I m sure I do a lot of things the hard way compared to someone that really knows it.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I have seen people ask a question then bang you have it all drawn out on sketch up. Just like you did for northwoods. So looks like you know 80%


----------



## 987Ron

Take the dog out time. Clear skies, constellations really standing out. Big Dipper right overhead.

Nite all.


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, a #14C, Miller's Falls, it worked great after I put an edge on the iron. There was a couple of humps and a few dips on the edge. It was about a 1/4" variation along the edge.

I don't have a jointer, so it was by hand.


----------



## pottz

> A man came home from work, sat down in his favorite chair, turned on the TV, and said to his wife,
> 
> "Quick, bring me a beer before it starts."
> 
> His wife looked a little puzzled but brought him a beer.
> 
> When he finished it, he said,
> 
> "Quick, bring me another beer. It's gonna start."
> 
> This time she looked a little angry, but brought him a beer.
> 
> When it was gone, he said, "Quick, another beer before it starts."
> 
> "That's it!" She blows her top, "You bum
> 
> You waltz in here, flop your fat backside down, don't even say hello to me and then expect me to run around like your slave. Don't you realize that I cook and clean and wash and iron all day long?"
> 
> The husband sighed.
> 
> "Oh shoot, it's started."
> 
> - corelz125


good one.


----------



## corelz125

That was the MFs with the chip missing out of the side or the other one? Gonna keep jointing long boards like that by hand you're gonna need a bigger jointer plane


----------



## EricFai

The one that had a chip in the side was a #11, I used the other one which was a #14C. And yes I need a longer sole. I wish I had made 2 for the plane swap last year.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/420224


----------



## bandit571

For $6….this came home with me, today..









A Remington 16" Electric Chain saw….









The drill is having it battery charged up…$5 drill will be a "Loaner Drill"....

$11 for today's garage sale trip…..

As for jointing…by..hand…









Stanley No. 6c….seems to be a little easier to use than the No. 7c or 8c I also have….


----------



## EricFai

Wish I would have made 2 of these.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A man came home from work, sat down in his favorite chair, turned on the TV, and said to his wife,
> 
> "Quick, bring me a beer before it starts."
> 
> His wife looked a little puzzled but brought him a beer.
> 
> When he finished it, he said,
> 
> "Quick, bring me another beer. It's gonna start."
> 
> This time she looked a little angry, but brought him a beer.
> 
> When it was gone, he said, "Quick, another beer before it starts."
> 
> "That's it!" She blows her top, "You bum
> 
> You waltz in here, flop your fat backside down, don't even say hello to me and then expect me to run around like your slave. Don't you realize that I cook and clean and wash and iron all day long?"
> 
> The husband sighed.
> 
> "Oh shoot, it's started."
> 
> - corelz125


That's the way it happens ))


----------



## moke

> For $6….this came home with me, today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Remington 16" Electric Chain saw….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drill is having it battery charged up…$5 drill will be a "Loaner Drill"....
> 
> $11 for today s garage sale trip…..
> 
> As for jointing…by..hand…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley No. 6c….seems to be a little easier to use than the No. 7c or 8c I also have….
> 
> - bandit571


I have a couple of those chain saws in 14". They are great….I was cutting up wood for bowls inside the garage in the winter…I haven't been doing bowls in a while. When I was on the PD the city workers would save me some limbs. One of them dispenses too much oil….I was told that is problem with them. The other one works fine. I just keep them in a plastic tote so they don't leak oil on my garage. I used both of them for trees after the derecho, but if course I had to wait for the electricty to come back on…it took a week.

Ive seen a bunch of 14" but never a 16"....good finds!


----------



## moke

Going to go to bed…..Tomorrow morning two of my friends from Photo school, are coming to see my shop. One I had talked to a few times in the last 45 years, the other I have not. They both live in Central Iowa now, and both have closed their studios, in the last couple years just like me. They are both going to build a shop in the coming year. So they want some suggestions, and then breakfast….looking forward to it.

Nite all


----------



## corelz125

That's a nice looking plane you built Eric.


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, thanks. It was set fun build and learning experience.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning from S Ga. Bright sunny am. 67 or so and 83 later.

Lots of small things to get off the todo list. 2 done and now breakfast, coffee and get going before I run out of go power.

Have a great day.

It is National Zipper Day, so keep yours zipped while out and about.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Come on now…
> I m pretty fluent with the basics, but I probably only know 20% of the programs abilities.
> I m sure I do a lot of things the hard way compared to someone that really knows it.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I have seen people ask a question then bang you have it all drawn out on sketch up. Just like you did for northwoods. So looks like you know 80%
> 
> - corelz125


Not only did he quickly do a SketchUp drawing, he made a Youtube video showing step by step how to do it.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Going to go to bed…..Tomorrow morning two of my friends from Photo school, are coming to see my shop. One I had talked to a few times in the last 45 years, the other I have not. They both live in Central Iowa now, and both have closed their studios, in the last couple years just like me. They are both going to build a shop in the coming year. So they want some suggestions, and then breakfast….looking forward to it.
> 
> Nite all
> 
> - moke


Are you going to show them the secret room?


----------



## 987Ron

These secret rooms and doors have got me to thinkiing…................I am designating my patio 30ft. x 24 ft. a secret patio no need for a secret door as it has secret walls no one can see. Now I can go out on my secret patio and do


> ?


? and no one will know. or will they?

It is cheaper than making a secret room with $1500 murphy doors plus nothing to build or maintain.

Bandsaw disassembled and waiting for parts. Hope they come. Says they are in stock. Never know.


----------



## northwoodsman

> These secret rooms and doors have got me to thinkiing…................I am designating my patio 30ft. x 24 ft. a secret patio no need for a secret door as it has secret walls no one can see. Now I can go out on my secret patio and do
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ? and no one will know. or will they?
> 
> It is cheaper than making a secret room with $1500 murphy doors plus nothing to build or maintain.
> 
> Bandsaw disassembled and waiting for parts. Hope they come. Says they are in stock. Never know.
> 
> - 987Ron
Click to expand...

Just in case someone stumbles across your secret patio, appropriate attire is suggested at all times, or at least some sort of attire.


----------



## northwoodsman

What have you used to get a steel top shiny and looking new? My Laguna bandsaw got some water on it a couple years ago when my plumber was changing out the water heater in my shop and I didn't notice it before it rusted. I noticed it a few days later and quickly removed the rust but the top looks stained or discolored. The same thing happened to my jointer. Any advice to getting them looking new again? I know how to maintain them once I get them back to the state that I desire.


----------



## EricFai

I have always cleaned my tops with 0000 wool and mineral spirits. Then waxed with paste wax.


----------



## moke

Morning all….just waiting for my guests….no secret rooms though…I'd be so proud of it, I would show it to everyone. There would be no secret.

NWMan….first can you send me a link to Leeroy's youtube….I'm addicted to youtube. Second, you know the green scratchers? there are other colors…get the burgundy one, (It seems to be just the right grit) cut it up into usable sections and sand the whole thing ALL IN ONE DIRECTION….with using some sort or lubricant. I use three in one oil. In my grilling area I have 2- 2×4 stainless steel tables….they scratch, this takes it out like it was never there….

Ron--Exactly what are you going to do on that patio?


----------



## northwoodsman

> Morning all….just waiting for my guests….no secret rooms though…I d be so proud of it, I would show it to everyone. There would be no secret.
> 
> NWMan….first can you send me a link to Leeroy s youtube….I m addicted to youtube. Second, you know the green scratchers? there are other colors…get the burgundy one, (It seems to be just the right grit) cut it up into usable sections and sand the whole thing ALL IN ONE DIRECTION….with using some sort or lubricant. I use three in one oil. In my grilling area I have 2- 2×4 stainless steel tables….they scratch, this takes it out like it was never there….
> 
> Ron--Exactly what are you going to do on that patio?
> 
> - moke


Moke - the video is in post #5272. Thanks for the tip on the ScotchBrites - I have a large box of the green ones. I'll search for the burgundy ones.


----------



## Peteybadboy

yesterday I was told the band saw would be delivered today. Today they called to say Monday.

That screwed up my day.


----------



## 987Ron

> Just in case someone stumbles across your secret patio, appropriate attire is suggested at all times, or at least some sort of attire.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Oh that is what they have those secret rooms for. Never knew.



> Ron--Exactly what are you going to do on that patio?
> 
> - moke


Evidently not what those secret room people do for sure. I was going to do the same as when it wasn't a secret room, just no one would know I was there and hiding out.

Learn something everyday here.


----------



## northwoodsman

There are three reasons for a secret room in a wood working shop that I can think of:
1. To hide the Festool tools that you don't want others to find (thieves, spouses, nosy relatives), OR
2. To hide the Harbor Freight tools that you own, but won't admit to, so your friends won't see them, OR
3. To disappear for a while where nobody can find you or bother you.
I think all 3 are valid reasons. Living in Texas my secret room would also double as my tornado shelter so it would be heavily reinforced.


----------



## bandit571

And…a place to hide during a drug raid?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lots of traffic passed here yesterday. Police had an arterial closed to search for a shooting suspect. They got that one. Guess he forgot he didn't have a secret room.  Does anyone have any ideas about how much longer civilization will last with this BS happening daily?

Our daughter will deliver a walker today for more stable mobility.


----------



## DevinT

I have recently been wondering … "what's under my stair case"-could there be usable storage there if I knock through a wall to access under the stairs?


----------



## splintergroup

> I have recently been wondering … "what s under my stair case"-could there be usable storage there if I knock through a wall to access under the stairs?
> 
> - DevinT


Watch out for fire codes on this!

If the opening and staircase are all in the living area I think you'd be fine. If the opening would be in a garage or other non-living space, there are limitations on what can be done (if anything) to "violate" the fire barriers between the living/non-living areas.


----------



## DevinT

What if I put a pneumatic lift to allow me to access the space from the stairs themselves?


----------



## controlfreak

Sometimes you need the support that the wall provides but you could header it off just fine. Look for heat ducts and returns that my be hidden in the space too. Mostly it is there because at some point the drywall can't be hung or finished where the wall and floor meet. Go ahead and use it but it will make for a very small secret room.


----------



## northwoodsman

When I built my house I looked at the plans and asked what was going under the steps because it appeared to be dead space behind the first 4 feet which was a closet. I had them remove the partial wall and extend the drywall and flooring all the way to the back. During construction I also found several dead areas on the second floor that I inquired about. They were chimney chases going from the first floor through the second floor up to the attic for the waters heaters that I had moved to the shop and no longer needed and for HVAC returns that were not needed because of design changes to the first floor. I regained a lot of space by going through the framing each night after work and asking questions.


----------



## northwoodsman

> What if I put a pneumatic lift to allow me to access the space from the stairs themselves?
> 
> - DevinT


Get rid of the stairs and put in an elevator, smaller footprint. Now there is an upgrade that you will never break even on.


----------



## northwoodsman

> And…a place to hide during a drug raid?
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit - another period in your life that you care to share with us?


----------



## bandit571

I plead the 5th


----------



## corelz125

I've seen where people put big pull out drawers under the stair case.


----------



## corelz125

Some newer Houses on the east coast that are on stilts have elevators in them


----------



## 987Ron

> Some newer Houses on the east coast that are on stilts have elevators in them
> 
> - corelz125


Some of the houses in the Fl keys and in the low country of Ga have houses on the beach on stilts. old and new. 
Storm water goes under, Have seen these with dumb waiters so you do not have to carry your groceries up the stairs and trash back down. Some mechanical and some powered. Older homes were mechanical. Stayed in a couple of those.


----------



## 987Ron

Been out on the porch watching the golfers go by and the birds at play. Nice Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier or two to keep things lubricated. Time for a bite, and a quiet evening.

Later.


----------



## pottz

well mosquito season has arrived in socal the venomous little bastards gave me a nice welcome the other night and made a feast out of my bare legs.at least here mosquito spray will do the job.we dont need screened in porches like some of poor bastards.it sure was nice not having to use that crap though.price you pay for living in paradise !


----------



## EricFai

I'll take my screen porch, there are other critters and pest to.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz you may have paradise but we are not bothered with mosquitos. Gnats in the day time but not at night. 
sitting on the patio with a Kalua over ice enjoying the night air. Constellations overhead not much surface light to interfere. .


----------



## pottz

> I ll take my screen porch, there are other critters and pest to.
> 
> - Eric


sitting in a cage is not for me.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you may have paradise but we are not bothered with mosquitos. Gnats in the day time but not at night.
> sitting on the patio with a Kalua over ice enjoying the night air. Constellations overhead not much surface light to interfere. .
> 
> - 987Ron


that night sky is one thing i wish we had.way too much light pollution here.only see the brightest stars.


----------



## EricFai

Or I can go down the hill and build a big bond fire, no bugs, and watch the sky's.


----------



## 987Ron

Best night sky I ever saw was on a boat out in the Caribbean Sea 50 miles off Belize. So many more stars, the milky way, asteroids, no light pollution. At night we would sit on the top deck and awe at the spectacular sky. Miss it.


----------



## corelz125

I dont have a screened in porch and cant build a fire but can drive 3 minutes to get another bottle of rum


----------



## corelz125

> Best night sky I ever saw was on a boat out in the Caribbean Sea 50 miles off Belize. So many more stars, the milky way, asteroids, no light pollution. At night we would sit on the top deck and awe at the spectacular sky. Miss it.
> 
> - 987Ron


I would go up on the top deck a few nights when I was on a cruise. Theres something peaceful being out in the middle of the ocean with clean skies over head. Up in the mountains of Vermont can see all the stars you want.


----------



## 987Ron

Nite.


----------



## pottz

> I dont have a screened in porch and cant build a fire but can drive 3 minutes to get another bottle of rum
> 
> - corelz125


winner !!!!


----------



## pottz

the most spectacular night sky i ever saw was when we were at my bosses trailor on lake havasu in arizona.we took his boat out in the middle of the lake late at night,shut the engine off and just layed there looking up at the amazing night sky of a million stars.


----------



## EricFai

I have been fortunate enough to have lived most of my life in the country, not much light pollution. Beautiful sky's at night.

Shop time tonight, Moxon coming along.


----------



## pottz

> I have been fortunate enough to have lived most of my life in the country, not much light pollution. Beautiful sky s at night.
> 
> Shop time tonight, Moxon coming along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


cant wait to see it done bud !


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Pottz, at a point of some lay out, hardware, dog holes, mortise for legs and aprons.


----------



## pottz

hey where are all you old turds tonight,eric and i cant carry you all on our backs alone,geeezzzz !!!!


----------



## EricFai

I'm good for about 30 minutes. Another early day in the morning, pick up some landscape materials and get bust in the yard, before heat and possible rain.


----------



## pottz

> I m good for about 30 minutes. Another early day in the morning, pick up some landscape materials and get bust in the yard, before heat and possible rain.
> 
> - Eric


same here buddy,i got that thread to maintain-lol ! hey im running out of pinterest pic's to post-LMAO !!!!


----------



## EricFai

I need to pay attention to what I'm posting on. Might say something not even close to the thread.


----------



## pottz

> I need to pay attention to what I m posting on. Might say something not even close to the thread.
> 
> - Eric


lol-lve done that a few times this week.hell i just did it -lol!


----------



## EricFai

I saw that.


----------



## pottz

> I saw that.
> 
> - Eric


you saw *NOTHING !!!!*


----------



## EricFai

What ya talking about Willis.


----------



## EricFai

I'm out, the eyes are getting blurry.


----------



## pottz

> I m out, the eyes are getting blurry.
> 
> - Eric


another old turd hits the wall.nighty nite little eric,ill be right in for a tuck in and a wood story !


----------



## bandit571

Having an ICE Cold Guinness Draught Stout….trying to cool done….









45 minutes to make a mess….them Stanley No. 6c planes get heavy, after a while…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Best night sky I ever saw was on a boat out in the Caribbean Sea 50 miles off Belize. So many more stars, the milky way, asteroids, no light pollution. At night we would sit on the top deck and awe at the spectacular sky. Miss it.
> 
> - 987Ron


I used to see that every night when I was a kid if there was not a thunder and lightning storm. We could see the Northern Lights too  Sometimes when out setting irrigation water at night there would be so much lightning we did not need a flashlight to see under the black clouds. It was all flash lightning from cloud to cloud in the Treasure Valley. Only strikes we saw hitting the ground were in the foothills above Boise or in the Owyhees.


----------



## pottz

ok rich i know your out there,all the old farts have passed out and gone to bed so it's just you and me bud.what say you?


----------



## RichT

> ok rich i know your out there,all the old farts have passed out and gone to bed so it s just you and me bud.what say you?
> 
> - pottz


I'm here, Lar. I had something to say, but I forgot what it was.


----------



## pottz

> ok rich i know your out there,all the old farts have passed out and gone to bed so it s just you and me bud.what say you?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m here, Lar. I had something to say, but I forgot what it was.
> 
> - Rich


oh man where is the rich i knew, loved….hated…...loved …..kind of understood…didn't like much…..realized he was me…...........damn it…................never mind….............................;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This ol phart thought he was a loner a few hours ago. You still up pottz?


----------



## Gene01

> These secret rooms and doors have got me to thinkiing…................I am designating my patio 30ft. x 24 ft. a secret patio no need for a secret door as it has secret walls no one can see. Now I can go out on my secret patio and do
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ? and no one will know. or will they?
> 
> It is cheaper than making a secret room with $1500 murphy doors plus nothing to build or maintain.
> 
> Bandsaw disassembled and waiting for parts. Hope they come. Says they are in stock. Never know.
> 
> - 987Ron
Click to expand...

Ron, we bought two sets of those secret patio door hardware on Amazon. I was pleasantly surprised at the cost and, how light the package was. UPS rang the door bell and left. Took a while to find the pkg. Got it in the house and, now I've lost it again.


----------



## moke

Morning all….yesterday was awesome, spent all day with him. Only one guy showed up, the other is a farmer and had some problem with livestock, I guess….maybe another time. He was here all day and into the evening.

I'm rather surprised with all the talk of elevators yesterday, that the Duck did not chime in and show his "lift". He has pictured it several times.

Petey, I am disappointed in you, got a photo of a new bracelet on the phone yesterday….it does not look cheap, in the words of my Father….I GAVE YOU ONE JOB!!!! Well I guess I can't blame you too much, she is very slippery when it comes to bobbles….I lost her in Vegas and then she shows up with a half an hour later with a tiny bag from a jewelry store….You know that bag contains something that was ridiculously expensive. Maybe next time I can recruit three or four of your friends too….Anything I have to pay you guys is money I have saved.

I have to pick her up at the airport at 10 or so…that is good, now the dogs can bug her in the middle of the night.

NWMan I get those scratcher pads the tool store where I get my sandpaper….I guess you could use the green, it is just kind of aggressive for this application.

Pottzy- Who you calling old and a Fart exactly?



> And…a place to hide during a drug raid?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Bandit - another period in your life that you care to share with us?
> 
> - northwoodsman


Bandit: I thought you looked familiar from the "old" days….


----------



## controlfreak

Hey Pottz, I started having a Mosquito free company spray the yard during the summer. They little buggers don't come around anymore, I love it!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Eric, I am following the moxon build

Pottz, I have a Lani with screened in area. (Huge picture window however)

I modified 3 sleds to fit the saw stop. Fixed the mobile base on my surface planer. Swept up the shop. I must be getting ready to build something.

Moke, might I suggest a monitoring leg bracelet for your wife? Or maybe track her with an Apple phone? When she walks in a jewelry store, call her and make up a story where you need to talk.

Not sure what I plan to do today.

Dinner/cards w friends later tonight.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, nice day out. Love this time of year, temps right, cool nights and slightly warm days.

Up a bit late for this old codger. But wife has breakfast almost done, fried eggs, back bacon, english muffins. Blackberry Jam, real butter and of course coffee.

Errands to run. things to do. Not much shop time as am waiting new tires for the old bandsaw. Tues. maybe.
Have to find something else to mess up

Have a good last day of April.


----------



## controlfreak

MIL coming today for a few weeks and shop time is not on my to do list.


----------



## corelz125

For mosquito control a friend told me about a non toxic mix that controls them. Mix dish soap, mouthwash, and chewing tobacco. For the chewing tobacco I put the pouches in a old juice container with water and let it sit awhile. Put that mix in a garden sprayer and spray the flowers and grass and it gets rid of most mosquitoes for a few weeks.


----------



## RichT

> MIL coming today for a few weeks and shop time is not on my to do list.
> 
> - controlfreak


Hopefully she's a good cook. That's a long time for a visit.


----------



## corelz125

Im Not gonna be able to keep up with the late night west coast crowd during the week


----------



## corelz125

Pottz we hooked another one into handplanes. Eric has seen the light and has joined the crowd.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, thanks. I'm having fun doing this build, practice for a larger bench in the future.

CF, I would be heading to the shop to hide.

Corelz, yes, hooked, working on building up a collection of old school hand tools, then I'll have to build a few tills.


----------



## 987Ron

Can never stay up late with those on the west side of this big dirt clod we call a continent. 3 time zones plus I am old. Tried once slept till noon the next day.

However do get a 3 time zone head start in the am. Still often am late.


----------



## EricFai

I hear you there Ron. 10 pm is about it for me, occasionally 11. Usually up by 6:30, sometimes earlier.


----------



## moke

> MIL coming today for a few weeks and shop time is not on my to do list.
> 
> - controlfreak


If my MIL was coming for a couple of weeks shop time is ALL that would be on my to do list!!!


----------



## moke

> Moke, might I suggest a monitoring leg bracelet for your wife? Or maybe track her with an Apple phone? When she walks in a jewelry store, call her and make up a story where you need to talk.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Ankle Bracelet for monitoring-GENIUS!!!!! Where was this idea 2,000 dollars ago!!!


----------



## moke

> Can never stay up late with those on the west side of this big dirt clod we call a continent. 3 time zones plus I am old. Tried once slept till noon the next day.
> 
> However do get a 3 time zone head start in the am. Still often am late.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron, you have seniority. You come as early and stay as late as you want…..we just enjoy your comments….I still don't understand a secret outdoor room though….

Maybe you are more accomplished with putting tires on a bandsaw, but I equate that to putting stretch socks on King Kong…...and yes I cleaned that up….


----------



## 987Ron

> Maybe you are more accomplished with putting tires on a bandsaw, but I equate that to putting stretch socks on King Kong…...and yes I cleaned that up….
> 
> - moke


What must be done will get done, sometimes with words I learned from listening to the golfers behind us as the shot goes astry, like lake. a bit easier if the wheels are off the saw. Not much but wanted to check the bearigs.


----------



## northwoodsman

If my MIL was coming for even a day I would be out in the back yard digging a 5' long hole, roughly 2' wide and 4' deep. On second thought renting a woodchipper would be a lot easier. My wife and her brother haven't spoken to that evil woman in years.


----------



## corelz125

The hand saw and brace's I cant bring myself to doing. There's a need a lot for hand sawing but I use a Japanese pull saw. You can get more torque out of a brace but I rather just pull the trigger on a power drill.


----------



## pottz

> MIL coming today for a few weeks and shop time is not on my to do list.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Hopefully she s a good cook. That s a long time for a visit.
> 
> - Rich


when my brother came at christmas time he thought he was gonna stay 2 weeks,my wife changed his mind for him-lol. yeah a few weeks is way too long.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz we hooked another one into handplanes. Eric has seen the light and has joined the crowd.
> 
> - corelz125


damn, like a kid getting hooked on crack !!!!sad.


----------



## pottz

> MIL coming today for a few weeks and shop time is not on my to do list.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> If my MIL was coming for a couple of weeks shop time is ALL that would be on my to do list!!!
> 
> - moke


you got that right.


----------



## pottz

well of for some yard work boys,with 51 rose bushes there is always some pruning needed.talk later.


----------



## controlfreak

She is 83 and still in good shape but starting to "need more help". Wife has three sisters but they all have houses cut into mountain sides with three or four floors. Looking at buying the house next door to keep an eye on her. Someone is going to have to fall on the sword at some point. Every so often we have to talk her out of a stupid purchase like at 83 these replacement windows will pay for themselves with the savings. She then implies we want her money which I can reply " No, I don't want any money. I want you to not run out so you can live independently forever! Because after that is the home." Its Mothers day coming up so I will cut her some slack. Its the first visit to see her first Great Grand child. It helps that we get along but Fox news is going to be so damn loud.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I must be the luckiest guy in the world ) My MIL was a nice lady. My FIL was a good guy too. We fished quite often.


----------



## 987Ron

Broke out my Festool sander, the Rockler hose and fittings, the Shop Vac. just to sand the door jamb on the back porch where the past Chessie had scratched it up. All that and putting it away afterward exceeded doing the sanding by about triple. Oh the joys of home ownership.

One coat of paint on. One or two to go.

The Festool sander did do the job well as did the hose, fittings, and shop vac. Me I got tired.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, you were lucky. FIL and I were like oil and water. He went out of his way to get me P.O'd. Mil was not as bad but it was no cakewalk with here either Life is a lot calmer now that all our parents have passed.


----------



## DevinT

THIEVED!!

My Cratex were delivered via USPS on the 28th. Post office says GPS shows worker scanned it at our address but I never got it.

Baby clothes delivered via USPS on the 29th. GPS … blah blah … never received.

I am getting so tired … no scratch that, this means WAR!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

Devin - I thought you had camera's. Are you sure the USPS person isn't the thief? I think it's someone who can see your front door or wherever the packages are being left from their own home.

Check out this: Flash Bang Trip Wire Set out a dummy package and connect one of these. This would stop them dead in their tracks.

How about a package safe?


----------



## 987Ron

USPS delivered the cat food to an apartment building 5 miles away, credit issued. 
USPS lost 2 checks in the last 2 months. Never knew until I got a past due notice. Checks still in the nether world. $35 to put a stop payment on them.

Seems to be getting worse.

Nap time.


----------



## DevinT

We got a new mail lady. She is horrible. She just leaves packages at the mailboxes which are out of sight of my cameras.

The day before yesterday I went down to the Post Office and read the supervisor the riot act. He ultimately ended up walking away from me as the curse words started coming out 15 minutes into the conversation.

I went down to the Post Office again today to check on these packages and he was there and hopefully he saw that this is a real problem that is on-going and that I wasn't making anything up.

I have declared war. I am buying a Ring Bridge and taking some carbide to the mailbox and fitting a Ring mailbox sensor to it. Every single time it gets activated, one of two things will happen. If it is light outside, I will go to meet the mail carrier in-kind. If it is dark out, I'm not sure I will be able to contain the rage that has been building for a decade as I gather the posse of neighbors and we collectively ambush the mailbox thief.


----------



## EricFai

Go get em Devin.


----------



## pottz

good luck dev,they dont care and it's almost impossible to em fired no matter how bad a job they do.


----------



## DevinT

I know why that is, pottz.

The guy running the post office is younger than us. Born after 1995. Never known a World without Internet. Probably thinks of physical mail the same as phone lines and Ethernet. Does not put mail workers in the same class as Firefighters and police - as I do. Works them like mules and makes them work a route-and-a-half from sun-up to sun-down and if they stop to chat or are not very friendly then they are removed from their route for taking too long.

I hate this.


----------



## 987Ron

*Pottz, *your reporting of the mosquito the other night worries me. Only solution got out the green bottle of Tanqueray Gin and some Tonic water with real quinine water and am drinking Gin and Tonics. Anything to keep Malaria at bay. No mosquitos so far but one never knows.


----------



## bandit571

One thing "skeeters" do not like…









Smoke….LOTS of smoke…









1st grill out in 2 years….


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz, *your reporting of the mosquito the other night worries me. Only solution got out the green bottle of Tanqueray Gin and some Tonic water with real quinine water and am drinking Gin and Tonics. Anything to keep Malaria at bay. No mosquitos so far but one never knows.
> 
> - 987Ron


sounds good to me ron.


----------



## moke

Devin, I know it is frustrating but coming from an ex public employee, the minute you begin to swear profusely, any chance of bringing this to a conclusion is over…particularly if you call the person you are yelling at names. Most public organizations make out reports for such incidents. There are boxes to check on that report for calling profane names and for HBD. (Had been drinking).

What does work is to calmly degrade the person, by using a vast vocabulary, degrading the offending party…..Thank the person, tell them you will check back in a few days to check on their progress to resolve the issue.


----------



## controlfreak

I find the best approach is to say "I need your help" followed by the problem. Sometimes it works and sometimes not but I am better than 500.


----------



## pottz

> Devin, I know it is frustrating but coming from an ex public employee, the minute you begin to swear profusely, any chance of bringing this to a conclusion is over…particularly if you call the person you are yelling at names. Most public organizations make out reports for such incidents. There are boxes to check on that report for calling profane names and for HBD. (Had been drinking).
> 
> What does work is to calmly degrade the person, by using a vast vocabulary, degrading the offending party…..Thank the person, tell them you will check back in a few days to check on their progress to resolve the issue.
> 
> - moke


this doesn't sound like you mike ? me im a devin,rip their guts out and wait for security to escort me out of the building.or into a patrol car !!! ;-))


----------



## pottz

> I find the best approach is to say "I need your help" followed by the problem. Sometimes it works and sometimes not but I am better than 500.
> 
> - controlfreak


ill start that way but if it doesn't go the way i want real fast it's a ******************** fest !!!! older i get the less patience ive got to deal with stupid ignorance ! meaning most gov. agencies. i will say the people at the court house i served my jury duty were all very nice and helpful.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Devin, I know it is frustrating but coming from an ex public employee, the minute you begin to swear profusely, any chance of bringing this to a conclusion is over…particularly if you call the person you are yelling at names. Most public organizations make out reports for such incidents. There are boxes to check on that report for calling profane names and for HBD. (Had been drinking).
> 
> What does work is to calmly degrade the person, by using a vast vocabulary, degrading the offending party…..Thank the person, tell them you will check back in a few days to check on their progress to resolve the issue.
> 
> - moke


Start out like Moke suggests but keep lowering your voice and getting softer and softer. They will start getting closer and closer so they can hear you. When they get really close either head butt them or punch them square between the eyes. Then tell them what they are going to do to help you out.

Settle down everybody, I'm joking. Is it legal for the USPS to leave a package at a community mailbox? I thought that they have to lock everything up. If the package doesn't fit aren't they supposed to leave a slip so you can retrieve it at the local post office or arrange for re-delivery?

The first time that I lose a package I'm getting one of these for my front porch. Package Safe


----------



## pottz

> Devin, I know it is frustrating but coming from an ex public employee, the minute you begin to swear profusely, any chance of bringing this to a conclusion is over…particularly if you call the person you are yelling at names. Most public organizations make out reports for such incidents. There are boxes to check on that report for calling profane names and for HBD. (Had been drinking).
> 
> What does work is to calmly degrade the person, by using a vast vocabulary, degrading the offending party…..Thank the person, tell them you will check back in a few days to check on their progress to resolve the issue.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Start out like Moke suggests but keep lowering your voice and getting softer and softer. They will start getting closer and closer so they can hear you. When they get really close either head butt them or punch them square between the eyes. Then tell them what they are going to do to help you out.
> 
> Settle down everybody, I m joking. Is it legal for the USPS to leave a package at a community mailbox? I thought that they have to lock everything up. If the package doesn t fit aren t they supposed to leave a slip so you can retrieve it at the local post office or arrange for re-delivery?
> 
> The first time that I lose a package I m getting one of these for my front porch. Package Safe
> 
> - northwoodsman


so the delivery person will need a code to open it ? if so forget it,never gonna work here.weve got every service there is delivering.and i mean people in their personal cars on sunday!!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

> so the delivery person will need a code to open it ? if so forget it,never gonna work here.weve got every service there is delivering.and i mean people in their personal cars on sunday!!!!
> 
> - pottz


No, it's optional. You can leave it unlocked and when a package is placed inside, it will lock. There is a voice command and LCD screen that guides the delivery person through it. If there is a package in it already, then I would assume a code is needed. The codes are the last 4 digits of the tracking # and you preload those once you get them. If someone places a package inside and locks it, I'm guessing you can unlock it with your phone so another package can be placed inside, then it will automatically lock once it's opened and closed again. I'm not sure I haven't researched it that deep yet.


----------



## pottz

> so the delivery person will need a code to open it ? if so forget it,never gonna work here.weve got every service there is delivering.and i mean people in their personal cars on sunday!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No, it s optional. You can leave it unlocked and when a package is placed inside, it will lock. There is a voice command and LCD screen that guides the delivery person through it. If there is a package in it already, then I would assume a code is needed. The codes are the last 4 digits of the tracking # and you preload those once you get them. If someone places a package inside and locks it, I m guessing you can unlock it with your phone so another package can be placed inside, then it will automatically lock once it s opened and closed again. I m not sure I haven t researched it that deep yet.
> 
> - northwoodsman


ok except in a situation like today my wife looked out the window and saw this delivery guy walk half way up our walk and throw the package on our porch ! and it wasn't even ours. the delivery guys here wont waste there time to put it into a box that needs a code. it would be a total waste of money.hell they wont even take 1 second to ring the doorbell !


----------



## EricFai

Must be the way they are trained. Guts around here don't ring the bell either.


----------



## corelz125

Yelling and screaming at people 98% of the time doesnt get your problem resolved and most of the time will make it worse. Especially if I wasnt the one who made the mistake and they threw a tantrum at me the next package that was theirs would end up in the dumpster. The rampant incompetence that goes on today is frustrating and it is in all services. Nobody cares about anything anymore.


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

> Yelling and screaming at people 98% of the time doesnt get your problem resolved and most of the time will make it worse. Especially if I wasnt the one who made the mistake and they threw a tantrum at me the next package that was theirs would end up in the dumpster. The rampant incompetence that goes on today is frustrating and it is in all services. Nobody cares about anything anymore.
> 
> - corelz125












cant even spell WHAT !!!!


----------



## pottz

*DAMN IT'S SATURDAY NIGHT BOYS,ANYONE STILL AWAKE ?*


----------



## corelz125

Mike's wife came home from vacation maybe he has some explaining to do.


----------



## EricFai

Saturday night and on the east coast.


----------



## pottz

> Mike s wife came home from vacation maybe he has some explaining to do.
> 
> - corelz125


ahhh i forgot about that ! or some energy to burn ?


----------



## pottz

> Saturday night and on the east coast.
> 
> - Eric


ok your excused !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Devin, I know it is frustrating but coming from an ex public employee, the minute you begin to swear profusely, any chance of bringing this to a conclusion is over…particularly if you call the person you are yelling at names. Most public organizations make out reports for such incidents. There are boxes to check on that report for calling profane names and for HBD. (Had been drinking).
> 
> What does work is to calmly degrade the person, by using a vast vocabulary, degrading the offending party…..Thank the person, tell them you will check back in a few days to check on their progress to resolve the issue.
> 
> - moke


I started that over a decade ago with code violations. The stupidest thing I ever did in my life was believe there was a competent person in the chity building department who cared about protecting lives and homes ;(( At this point, all that can be done is notify first responders to protect their safety and document for asset recovery, compensation for wrongful deaths and serious injuries, and hopefully criminal prosecutions. They have committed felonies destroying public records. Ignoring their oaths of office is a gross misdemeanor. The state attorney general issued a consumer protection order, but under WA law, they do not have the authority to make the mayor behave herself. The chity council seems to believe she is more intelligent than the millions of knowledgeable people who developed the codes and safety standards over the last century with continuous peer review. I'm not sure whether or not the inspector using X-ray vision to approve rebar epoxied into the concrete base and approving half cubic yard poured concrete to stabilize the wall 5 feet below undisturbed landscaping is a felony or not. Not sure about the staff member who ignored 6 witnesses who would verify that fact is a felony, but it should be. Making orphans if a young family does lanscaping along it certainly should be! ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The first time that I lose a package I m getting one of these for my front porch. Package Safe
> 
> - northwoodsman


They would take the box here. It only weighs 44 pounds. Might not last long enough to receive a package ;( They do $50,000 damage to storefronts by stealing ATMs ;(( A grocery store a couple of miles west of here got a plywood storefront today. They broke a window last night but couldn't get the ATM so they backed a F150 into the store to load it.


----------



## corelz125

Last week in NJ they stole a van used that van to rip the atm through the wall. Then wiped out the atm of $40k. Cops said they were there in 3 mins and when they arrived they were gone. Just the empty atm and van were left there.


----------



## pottz

> The first time that I lose a package I m getting one of these for my front porch. Package Safe
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> They would take the box here. It only weighs 44 pounds. Might not last long enough to receive a package ;( They do $50,000 damage to storefronts by stealing ATMs ;(( A grocery store a couple of miles west of here got a plywood storefront today. They broke a window last night but couldn t get the ATM so they backed a F150 into the store to load it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah i wont waste my on one of those boxes no delivery guy will even bother with ! waste of money.


----------



## pottz

> Last week in NJ they stole a van used that van to rip the atm through the wall. Then wiped out the atm of $40k. Cops said they were there in 3 mins and when they arrived they were gone. Just the empty atm and van were left there.
> 
> - corelz125


it's a losing battle because there is no penalty to pay.time to get the electric chair fired up.better yet the firing squad.ill sign up tomorrow ! people bitch about crime but wont do whats needed ? time to kill the killers ? im an eye for an eye guy ! as ive said ,im locked and loaded. enter my home uninvited and you'll meet my friends smith and wasson.


----------



## RichT

USPS has a service called Informed Delivery. All it takes is to create an account on their site and set it up. It emails you daily about deliveries. You get a scanned image of most of your mail. Catalogs and things aren't included. But it also shows pending package deliveries via USPS to your address.

It might make it possible to anticipate them and grab them before the thieves. But if you lose, it might offer some proof that something delivered to you was stolen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

self delete


----------



## pottz

> Last week in NJ they stole a van used that van to rip the atm through the wall. Then wiped out the atm of $40k. Cops said they were there in 3 mins and when they arrived they were gone. Just the empty atm and van were left there.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> it s a losing battle because there is no penalty to pay.time to get the electric chair fired up.better yet the firing squad.ill sign up tomorrow ! people bitch about crime but wont do whats needed ? time to kill the killers ? im an eye for an eye guy ! as ive said ,im locked and loaded. enter my home uninvited and you ll meet my friends smith and wasson.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The death penalty could save many lives!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


damn straight bob.


----------



## pottz

ok, hey were getting too political and i apologize mike. bob we need too cool the conversation buddy. we dont want any crickets here !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

deleted


----------



## pottz

thanks bob.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Controlfreak, repeat after me "3 days, 4 nights"

Whats a "Cratex"?

NWM - The head butt. A classic. Ref's never see it. Take a swing RED card gone.

Boys v Girls today in Golf. They smoked us in cards last night.


----------



## Gene01

Man-o-man. I'm so glad we live out in the desert.


----------



## 987Ron

Up late, for me. Breakfast ready and coffee is really needed.

Have a great May 1st.


----------



## 987Ron

Todays the day, Daughter and wife all excited, I am not. Daughter's Corgi Puppy arrives. DIL is picking it up today north of Athens (was visiting Granddaughter in Athens) at the breeder and bringing it back. I am not a fan of Corgis. Cute, smart, old breed, historically a herder, but is it really a DOG. A Labrador, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, German Shorthair, Golden Retriever, even a Beagle is a DOG but a Corgi????

Name chosen, Kegan, seems the Corgi has some history with Wales, so a Welsh name. Means loving or such. We shall see how the old male cat, 12 lb, and our old 12 yr. old Lab will tolerate a newcomer.

Sympathy accepted. Guess the daughter does not really care if it is realy a DOG


----------



## splintergroup

> Man-o-man. I m so glad we live out in the desert.
> 
> - Gene Howe


8^)

Fewer problems like w/Devin, but the other day I saw that we are not immune.
Rural neighborhood is rife with dogs that the people keep, but don't have fenced yards so the dogs roam.

UPS usually just drops stuff off (envelops, etc.) onto porches.
After the UPS truck passed down the street, I saw one of the dogs running back home with a large yellow envelope in it's mouth. Someone is going to be wondering where there package went and someone is going to get a mystery package full of (probably) dog treats.

We have a mail box cluster at the end of the road. Given the hard time hiring competent mail people, we have a big problem of getting lots of neighbors mail in our box (which means that the neighbors get our mail). I report it, the PO says it's "the new guy", they then get rid of them and higher another new guy, rinse/repeat.

We rent a PO box at the PO (15 mile round trip) so important stuff has a chance, but even there we get other peoples mail. 8^/


----------



## corelz125

USPS also started hiring more part time employees. Phasing out the regular mailman that had the same route for 25 years.


----------



## 987Ron

Fedex and UPS have taken to delivering packages into our garage all the way to the rear of the garage where there is a table next to our door into the house if the garage door is open. The garage door is on the side of the house. Not sure I like the delivery person into the garage, but there is less a chance of theft. Our little area has seen no problems with theft or rude USPS people, same mail lady in her Jeep for many years, know her by name and vice versa. Nice lady. Once in a great while we do get the neighbors mail, usually one piece, just put it in her box. 
Have had a mislabeled box of cat food from Amazon delivered to an appt complex. Amazon quickly gave a refund. Have no idea where the cat food wound up.

Guess we are lucky We do have a retired Sheriff, a retired policeman, and a retired U.S. Marshall on our street


----------



## DevinT

> Whats a "Cratex"?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


An abrasive cone for engine turning.


----------



## moke

> Todays the day, Daug A Labrador, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, German Shorthair, Golden Retriever, even a Beagle is a DOG but a Corgi????
> 
> - 987Ron


Hey tell that to the Queen….LOL
Of course she most likely can't hear you and probably doesn't know where she is…..and I'll leave my final comment off because I don't want to get political….


----------



## moke

Sorry to bail on you folks last night, but I had a few hours of groveling and a minute and half of excitement to do…...
heh heh heh….lets just leave it at that….


----------



## DevinT

> Todays the day, Daughter and wife all excited, I am not. Daughter s Corgi Puppy arrives. DIL is picking it up today north of Athens (was visiting Granddaughter in Athens) at the breeder and bringing it back. I am not a fan of Corgis. Cute, smart, old breed, historically a herder, but is it really a DOG. A Labrador, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, German Shorthair, Golden Retriever, even a Beagle is a DOG but a Corgi????
> 
> Name chosen, Kegan, seems the Corgi has some history with Wales, so a Welsh name. Means loving or such. We shall see how the old male cat, 12 lb, and our old 12 yr. old Lab will tolerate a newcomer.
> 
> Sympathy accepted. Guess the daughter does not really care if it is realy a DOG
> 
> - 987Ron


Neighbor tells me that cattle would kick border collies in the head (fatally) and so Corgi's were bred to be under the kicking height.


----------



## moke

> Guess we are lucky We do have a retired Sheriff, a retired policeman, and a retired U.S. Marshall on our street
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron, I think you give the crooks more credit for intelligence than they deserve. I doubt any porch pirate of petty thief would know that, or even care….which actually gives your neighbors an advantage to "do their thing"

I used to marvel at just how stupid some crooks were….it actually was very entertaining at times.


----------



## moke

> Todays the day, Daughter and wife all excited, I am not. Daughter s Corgi Puppy arrives. DIL is picking it up today north of Athens (was visiting Granddaughter in Athens) at the breeder and bringing it back. I am not a fan of Corgis. Cute, smart, old breed, historically a herder, but is it really a DOG. A Labrador, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, German Shorthair, Golden Retriever, even a Beagle is a DOG but a Corgi????
> 
> Name chosen, Kegan, seems the Corgi has some history with Wales, so a Welsh name. Means loving or such. We shall see how the old male cat, 12 lb, and our old 12 yr. old Lab will tolerate a newcomer.
> 
> Sympathy accepted. Guess the daughter does not really care if it is realy a DOG
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Neighbor tells me that cattle would kick border collies in the head (fatally) and so Corgi's were bred to be under the kicking height.
> 
> - DevinT


In a previous life, I had a border collie…..nice dog…yappy as heck. She used to herd the nieghborhood kids all the time. They of course were not that cooperative so it was an ongoing thing for hours if I let her.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

It's hard to outsmart a crook if they want something. They have all the time in the world to make a plan.
Some fail to plan though, those are the entertaining ones.
.
.
.

Mike…you devil you… (a minute and a half) sometimes it's hard to contain your excitement after a separation.


----------



## moke

> It s hard to outsmart a crook if they want something. They have all the time in the world to make a plan.
> Some fail to plan though, those are the entertaining ones.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Mike…you devil you… (a minute and a half) sometimes it s hard to contain your excitement after a separation.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I know LeeRoy….I know!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It s hard to outsmart a crook if they want something. They have all the time in the world to make a plan.
> Some fail to plan though, those are the entertaining ones.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


When the lowlife community was trying to break into my work van for the whole decade of the 90s I found the animal control methods used on the farm were effective for urban animals too )))


----------



## EricFai

I bet that would be very effective.


----------



## 987Ron

The Corgi has arrived. Pictures tomorrow maybe. Cute little thing, one ear flops down a bit, they pop up as they go thru puppyhood. Quiet so far, explored the yard, old lab and her both wagged tails and sniffed, now all pals. Cat is hiding in the back bedroom. 
Daughter gets home 7:30 does not know the puppy is here. Big surprise. Wife is already attached.

So far okay. It is a Corgi. The breeder was a married couple, both vets. They say last litter.

Thunder in the distant, see how this girl handles that if it gets close.


----------



## moke

very quiet tonite….Nobody got anything to say? Duck has been quiet for a while….

I go back to therapy at what the Dr said 1/2 strength tomorrow…ha! It is a little stiff, but all in all ready to go in my opinion. after a year and a half of "straightening" exercises I am about at only 88%. The straightening exercises, they say are what is making it stiff….The Dr says it will prob not get to 100% ....BS! I will work on it until it does. I really think the screws that they took out were holding it back from more progress….they are gone now….it is not pleasant but a little discomfort is good for the soul!

Ron sounds like an exciting night at your house….good for you….puppies are the best.

LeeRoy you were saying that crooks can be smart, that is true…I have seen them do amazing things…..but it always ends up kind of dumb….I remember at the SO Jail, an enterprising young man took a couple of stick deodorants, heated it with a lighter until it melted through bread and separated the alcohol from the other ingredients and drank the alcohol with some pop. It worked great until they got hammered, which is kind of a tell tale in jail that something is up and two of the group got sick and had to go to the Hospital…..It just seems like even though they are smart, they end up doing dumb things or confiding on someone that is dumb and tells. And the smart thieves are not the ones breaking into trucks and cars or other petty crimes. They are working on bigger things.

When I became a cop, my Dad told me 90% of all crime is associated with drugs or booze. He had been an LA cop for 20. Now he was the one constantly yelling at my brother and me for drinking and racing around…we just thought he was a fun hater, so when he told me that, I just chalked it up to him being no fun. He was right. Crooks are often times motivated by money for drugs or booze. It seemed like someone was always hammered or drugged. I don't know about you guys but I never made great decisions while intoxicated…..neither do they. I never lost a fight, although I was close a couple of times, but drunks or dopers are easy to fight….generally….there are exceptions to the rules. Cops loose a fight maybe 1 out of 100 times, because drunks are lousy fighters and telegraph their moves.

Just my opinion….usually when one does something, they either brag to their friends and their friends rat them out, or they confess to get a lighter sentence on something else. Girlfriends are generally a good source for info too….they usually had more of a conscience. Crooks are not usually crooks because they are motivated individuals. On rainy or snowy nights there are plenty of accidents, but the crooks are usually tucked in their warm beds…..


----------



## pottz

quiet yes.were all waiting for our host to arrive ! hey it's sunday,kinda tired myself.end of a busy week for me.we did inventory,all week ! ill go in tomorrow and see how good or bad it was.first thing tomorrow morning i gotta go over the results and recount the big variances ! i pray for good numbers.since my bonuses are based on profit inventory losses cost me money ;-()


----------



## moke

> quiet yes.were all waiting for our host to arrive ! hey it s sunday,kinda tired myself.end of a busy week for me.we did inventory,all week ! ill go in tomorrow and see how good or bad it was.first thing tomorrow morning i gotta go over the results and recount the big variances ! i pray for good numbers.since my bonuses are based on profit inventory losses cost me money ;-()
> 
> - pottz


Crack that whip!!!


----------



## pottz

> quiet yes.were all waiting for our host to arrive ! hey it s sunday,kinda tired myself.end of a busy week for me.we did inventory,all week ! ill go in tomorrow and see how good or bad it was.first thing tomorrow morning i gotta go over the results and recount the big variances ! i pray for good numbers.since my bonuses are based on profit inventory losses cost me money ;-()
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Crack that whip!!!
> 
> - moke


somebody has to.and if it costs me money,the whip is out ! hey i gotta fund my retirement in 3 years. screw the millenials,they cry way too much now.i say get your ass to work and stop bitching about how you dont have opportunity !* make opportunity.*


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Yeah Mike, it's funny that crooks can be smart enough to steel your stuff, but so dumb afterwards.


----------



## moke

> Yeah Mike, it s funny that crooks can be smart enough to steel your stuff, but so dumb afterwards.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LeeRoy, I really like your posting on your thread. I don't ever really have much to add, but I enjoy looking at what real woodworkers do!


----------



## corelz125

They can think of some clever ways to do something and put a lot of time in to getting it done. You would think it would be easier just to go to work and get paid. I guess its the whole being told what to do they dont like. When your in jail youre told what to do all day and night so go figure


----------



## moke

> They can think of some clever ways to do something and put a lot of time in to getting it done. You would think it would be easier just to go to work and get paid. I guess its the whole being told what to do they dont like. When your in jail youre told what to do all day and night so go figure
> 
> - corelz125


Very true…. Criminals are not Criminals because they are motivated…..


----------



## RichT

> Crack that whip!!!
> 
> - moke


Give the past the slip
Step on a crack
Break your momma's back

-Devo


----------



## pottz

> Crack that whip!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Give the past the slip
> Step on a crack
> Break your momma s back
> 
> -Devo
> 
> - Rich


damn straight bud !


----------



## moke

> They can think of some clever ways to do something and put a lot of time in to getting it done. You would think it would be easier just to go to work and get paid. I guess its the whole being told what to do they dont like. When your in jail youre told what to do all day and night so go figure
> 
> - corelz125


Aren't you up kinds late?


----------



## pottz

> They can think of some clever ways to do something and put a lot of time in to getting it done. You would think it would be easier just to go to work and get paid. I guess its the whole being told what to do they dont like. When your in jail youre told what to do all day and night so go figure
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Aren t you up kinds late?
> 
> - moke


he's a kid,he can handle it ! hell we used to get off work at 5pm and go drinking till the bars closed at 2am go home and get to work at 6am. that why when these young pukes cant make it to work i have no sympathy ! you wanna drink like a man live like a man ! now there is no way in hell i could do that now-lol.


----------



## moke

I did it every night for years when I worked full time at LE and the Studio during the day. After four years I dropped back to part time and only did that 4 nights a week.


----------



## pottz

well mike im not 20ish anymore,now im 60ish and i need to get some sleep for the new week !!!nite kids !


----------



## moke

I'm out too…..I need any semblance of beauty sleep I can get!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, Do you get any psychological training to see how the criminal brain works or doesn't?


----------



## Gene01

It's 04:00 MST and all is well. Got a stack of walnut to be jointed and gued up into panels. Gonna be all AH&Es till I run out of clamps. They are only 9×30 but I need 12 each. Hoping to get them done by lunch cuz a nap is required, after. It'll be 96° by then. Working in the shop with a couple fans is tolerable but not comfortable. It's getting to be do rag season.


----------



## 987Ron

Busy night here, with the new puppy. Wife and Daughter are all totally devoted to the pup. The pup for a first night was good. No whining or bother. Still a Corgi.

Out to the shop, Bandsaw tires arrive tomorrow, do all the other maintenance today. Have 3 small projects going and waiting for parts or parts for the bandsaw. Good time to clean up the shop. Might even put some things away but then might not be able to find them later.

Gene: For years worked with heat and fans but now AC in the shop. Really improves the attitude.

Pottz Agree on the kids of today, but even a lot of the 30-40 age group are whiners. Neighbor is middle school principal, wife is a teacher there. Every weekend they go to the beach to relax as there job is so stressful that they have to have time to recoup. In the meantime his grass always needs cut, the rest of the yard is the worst in the neighborhood, etc. Complains about the noise in the neighborhood as he needs to sit on his patio after work and relax from this stressful job. The neighborhood is quite quiet.

Have a good week.


----------



## bandit571

Ask that Neighbor if he would like some Cheese with that Whine….


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> LeeRoy, I really like your posting on your thread. I don t ever really have much to add, but I enjoy looking at what real woodworkers do!
> 
> - moke


Thanks Mike,


----------



## Gene01

Ron, I use a portable swamp cooler and, when that isn't enough, we have a portable AC unit. Can't do both at the same time, though. The AC unit isn't quite big enough for this 40X80X10 shop. If I set a big fan behind the AC, it helps.
It's a well insulated metal building. But,100+ overwhelms all our efforts. So, work starts at 04:00 and, stops by 15:00…usually.


----------



## 987Ron

40×80 metal building would be a lot harder than our fully insulated brick 24×24 2nd garage is to heat or cool. If I do a lot in the hot summer I do see a bump in the electric bill.

The AC/heat unit is like the ones you use to see in a Holiday Inn that sat under the windows. Builder of the house had several and installed at the time the house was build. Fairly inexpensive less than $300 at the time. Glad I have it.

Bandsaw tires are here, off to learn some new words. Got them soaking in hot water, improve the stretch, I hope. No glue. Urethane ones made in the USA.


----------



## moke

> Mike, Do you get any psychological training to see how the criminal brain works or doesn t?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Some….mostly patterns of abusers and when I was the training officer, I had folks come in from the prison. I had them frequently. They knew a ton about gangs, and deviant behavior.


----------



## moke

> Crack that whip!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Give the past the slip
> Step on a crack
> Break your momma s back
> 
> -Devo
> 
> - Rich


I've got something to say,
It's better to burn out, 
Than fade away….

Def Leppard….


----------



## moke

> Ask that Neighbor if he would like some Cheese with that Whine….
> 
> - bandit571


You ever been inside a Jr High when the kids are like passing classes? OMG!!! I wouldn't have that job if it paid a million a year…..not saying it justifies not cutting his lawn, which some would find therapeutic BTW….but that would be a high stress job….
We photographed all the sports for 8 Jr Highs….I laughed when people were protesting against kids wearing masks….Asking a Jr High boy to cover his mouth for anything is a pipe dream. They slober all over the drinking fountains, and touch everything, and let me tell you, I am a long ways from a neat or germ freak….They are always sick….from each other…..Since I retired, I am so happy not to be there!!!


----------



## moke

> 40×80 metal building would be a lot harder than our fully insulated brick 24×24 2nd garage is to heat or cool. If I do a lot in the hot summer I do see a bump in the electric bill.
> 
> The AC/heat unit is like the ones you use to see in a Holiday Inn that sat under the windows. Builder of the house had several and installed at the time the house was build. Fairly inexpensive less than $300 at the time. Glad I have it.
> 
> Bandsaw tires are here, off to learn some new words. Got them soaking in hot water, improve the stretch, I hope. No glue. Urethane ones made in the USA.
> 
> - 987Ron


I always did the same with hot water, but I was afraid I would rust some things inside…..I saw a youtube on using clamps to walk the new tire on….never tried it, I bought these plastic install 'helpers" that really worked well the last time…..not sure where I got them.


----------



## 987Ron

Bandsaw tires are on. Took less then 20 min. 
My method. Urethane tires. clean up the old wheels first while the tires sit in some hot water.

Used a vice and held the wheel horizontal. Wipe the tire clean of water. Clamped the tire to the wheel with a wood slat (wood so as not to damage the urethane) 180 degrees pull the tire down and clamp it. Each clamp site is about 1 inch wide.
On one loose side pull the tire over the edge of the wheel, do the opposite side. It does take a fairly strong pull. Now remove the clamps and be sure the tire is firmly seated between the flanges of the wheel. Done. 
Now do the second. Let it sit for an hour or so before using to let the tire settle.

The tires often have a rough and a smooth side. I put the rough side against the wheel. Seen it done both ways as to which side the rough side should go.

Now to put the saw back together. Also replaced the drive belt and cool blocks.

My lesson for the day. Not as difficult as most make it.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, just fire up the planner with the doors open, on a nice quite night. That should give him something. But it does sound like he should take some pride in his yard. More so if it's a nice neighborhood.


----------



## 987Ron

Band saw reassembled, adjusted and working again. Think the old chassis is a bit warped tracking adj at its limit Fine for now. New one in the future.



> Ron, just fire up the planner with the doors open, on a nice quite night. That should give him something. But it does sound like he should take some pride in his yard. More so if it s a nice neighborhood.
> 
> - Eric


The shop is on the other side of the house. The DIL's Corgi in the back yard is pretty effective. He loves to bark at the neighbors cats that are loose as well as the golfers getting close to the back fence. Do not want to start a war however.


----------



## moke

> Bandsaw tires are on. Took less then 20 min.
> My method. Urethane tires. clean up the old wheels first while the tires sit in some hot water.
> 
> Used a vice and held the wheel horizontal. Wipe the tire clean of water. Clamped the tire to the wheel with a wood slat (wood so as not to damage the urethane) 180 degrees pull the tire down and clamp it. Each clamp site is about 1 inch wide.
> On one loose side pull the tire over the edge of the wheel, do the opposite side. It does take a fairly strong pull. Now remove the clamps and be sure the tire is firmly seated between the flanges of the wheel. Done.
> Now do the second. Let it sit for an hour or so before using to let the tire settle.
> 
> The tires often have a rough and a smooth side. I put the rough side against the wheel. Seen it done both ways as to which side the rough side should go.
> 
> Now to put the saw back together. Also replaced the drive belt and cool blocks.
> 
> My lesson for the day. Not as difficult as most make it.
> 
> - 987Ron


Nice Job Ron…sounds slick!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ask that Neighbor if he would like some Cheese with that Whine….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> You ever been inside a Jr High when the kids are like passing classes? OMG!!! I wouldn t have that job if it paid a million a year…..not saying it justifies not cutting his lawn, which some would find therapeutic BTW….but that would be a high stress job….
> We photographed all the sports for 8 Jr Highs….I laughed when people were protesting against kids wearing masks….Asking a Jr High boy to cover his mouth for anything is a pipe dream. They slober all over the drinking fountains, and touch everything, and let me tell you, I am a long ways from a neat or germ freak….They are always sick….from each other…..Since I retired, I am so happy not to be there!!!
> 
> - moke


A few years ago 70% of the staff resigned at the end of the school year at a Jr High ;( One of my wife's teachers want my wife to move with her to a Jr High. She refused and stayed at elementary school.

Sounds like a smooth move Ron


----------



## corelz125

Its not a bad job if you can deal with handling kids and have patience. I cant do it. Stuff would be flying across the classroom possibly a student. One thing in our apprenticeship program you dont have that protection like in a school system. One story I heard some kid was mouthing off to the teacher the teacher had him by his neck. It is believable I know the guy who was the teacher real nice guy but is like the hulk he'll snap in the blink of an eye and he's as tough as they come.


----------



## EricFai

I remember way back when, the forth grade teacher would throw chalk erasers at you if you acted up. You could always which kids were the bad ones.

Don't think that would fly today though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mike, Do you get any psychological training to see how the criminal brain works or doesn t?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Some….mostly patterns of abusers and when I was the training officer, I had folks come in from the prison. I had them frequently. They knew a ton about gangs, and deviant behavior.
> 
> - moke


I was just curious. Studying psychology to find a way to get the chity council to consider facts about safety standards and codes, I have noticed common traits between them and psychopaths ;(( Did you ever notice those kinds of common traits?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Its not a bad job if you can deal with handling kids and have patience. I cant do it. Stuff would be flying across the classroom possibly a student. One thing in our apprenticeship program you dont have that protection like in a school system. One story I heard some kid was mouthing off to the teacher the teacher had him by his neck. It is believable I know the guy who was the teacher real nice guy but is like the hulk he ll snap in the blink of an eye and he s as tough as they come.
> 
> - corelz125


They hired an assistant to help the principal deal with behavior at my bride's elementary school the year before she retired. The two of them could not handle it ;(( The following year they started each day with a 30-minute social behavior lesson. One of the teachers had a kid throwing chairs in the classroom. He was a special race so all that could be done was evacuate the kids for their safety. His own community was the only people who could do any kind of discipline. My bride volunteered to help at the school in the 90s. When they made a paid job she was hired. She enjoyed helping the kids. The last decade before she retired she hated it due to the end of any discipline for the kids.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I remember way back when, the forth grade teacher would throw chalk erasers at you if you acted up. You could always which kids were the bad ones.
> 
> Don t think that would fly today though.
> 
> - Eric


My nephew was hit with a knife thrown by the teacher in driver's ed class. The teacher said it was to teach them to be alert and improve reaction times ) My sister got him on the local news at the school board meeting. I don't remember if he was fired or not.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, I thought Neil Young wrote its better to burn out…But that was about Johnny Rotten. I think Rust never sleeps.

Waiting on a band saw delivery.

Really tired up at 2am

Pete


----------



## corelz125

Petey what are you doing up at 2 am?


----------



## moke

> Moke, I thought Neil Young wrote its better to burn out…But that was about Johnny Rotten. I think Rust never sleeps.
> 
> Waiting on a band saw delivery.
> 
> Really tired up at 2am
> 
> Pete
> 
> - Peteybadboy


It could have been originally in a Neil Young Song, I know it from Def Leppards, Rock of Ages. It was in a Movie too…The Highlander, said by the character "Kurgen"...in a church, He was the bad guy of the Movie….
Neil is a little out there for me….so not sure.


----------



## splintergroup

> Moke, I thought Neil Young wrote its better to burn out…But that was about Johnny Rotten. I think Rust never sleeps.
> 
> Waiting on a band saw delivery.
> 
> Really tired up at 2am
> 
> Pete
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> It could have been originally in a Neil Young Song, I know it from Def Leppards, Rock of Ages. It was in a Movie too…The Highlander, said by the character "Kurgen"...in a church, He was the bad guy of the Movie….
> Neil is a little out there for me….so not sure.
> 
> - moke


Heh! I know all three of those references! 8^)

The wife and I argue over "simple" stuff like that.

Current topic is

Little Rabbit Fufu. vs. Little Bunny Fufu


----------



## bandit571

Kneel down you sinners
to the streetwise religion
Greed's been crowned the new King

Take a ride on the WILD Side….Motely Crue….


----------



## moke

> Kneel down you sinners
> to the streetwise religion
> Greed s been crowned the new King
> 
> Take a ride on the WILD Side….Motely Crue…. That song is in my playlist…
> 
> - bandit571


I love Motley Crue!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Kneel down you sinners
> to the streetwise religion
> Greed s been crowned the new King
> 
> Take a ride on the WILD Side….Motely Crue…. That song is in my playlist…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I love Motley Crue!!!!
> 
> - moke


I did too. I had no idea they were prophets ;(


----------



## EricFai

And there are a whole bunch of other Rocking bands of that Era.


----------



## EricFai

Def Leppard. 
Aerosmith
Gun & Rose's
Whitesnake
Scorpions

Just to name a few

I have seen Areoamirh twice concert.


----------



## northwoodsman

Eric,

I like your list but need to add Rush, AC/DC, Boston, and Kansas.


----------



## EricFai

Yes agree.

Styx
Bon Jovi
Bob Segar
Ted Nugent
Led Zepplin
Doors
Jimmy Hendrix (a bit eailer)


----------



## EricFai

Black Sabeth
Black Crows
Van Halen
Foghat 
Montrose

Elton John (I have concert tickets for September, this will the third time seeing his show)


----------



## EricFai

A lot of older ones too. I'm a 60's 70's and 80's old Rocker. With the hair to match back in high school, oh that was so long ago.


----------



## corelz125

Zeppelin, the doors and Hendrix are in a different class then some of those other ones


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, yes that is very true.

I like it all though. A good mix of classic rock.


----------



## bandit571

Ain't looking for nuthin, but a GOOD time…...


----------



## EricFai

Poison


----------



## moke

I couldn't agree more with the band selection….except the doors, and hendrix, as a guitar player I put him on a pedestal, but I really dont like his music. I like that hard driving beat. I know I have mentioned it before, but when we go to Vegas, we go to a show, Raiding the Rock Vault. It has the real rockers. Howard Leese from Heart, the bass player from Bon Jovi, the lead singer from White snake…now the look a little rough, and a lot of bad dye jobs for haor and eyebrows, but they can still bring it. There are about 30 of them and they rotate, so you never know who you will get, but they are awesome. I am going to Vegas in Oct for my birthday, and going with my Brother and SIL and of course my wife. I just got tickets tonite for the show. They have been closed for 2 years for COvid and start back up in early June, in new venue…..can't wait.


----------



## corelz125

Read they found a body in a barrel in lake Meade. The water levels are so low things that have been buried for so long are now arising. One officer said he won't be surprised if they find more bodies.


----------



## moke

As I have told you, I played baseball in college, at a Div 1 school. I was a catcher. I caught an amazing kid (pitcher) that went on to play for the White Sox. I went to see him pitch 3 or 4 years after I didn't graduate, because I was screwing around, but he did and went through the farm system and made it to the bigs for 2 years or so, tore his rotator and went back to AAA ball, for a year and retired. He was the ugliest man I have ever seen, but extremely nice. I was a Junior College Transfer from Photo School, and he was Black, tremendously ugly and didn't drink, so that made him an outsider…so being a transfer I was not popular either as I stepped in front of some guys that played a year or two already. They made us roommates. He and I were best friends…except I had no issues drinking…and a lot. 
Any way a few years after all that he was called up and I went to Chicago to watch him pitch…he was a starter and only pitched 4 innings. THe whole point of this is afterwards, we went to the Hard Rock…because I had never been to one, and upon our arrival the people there who knew him, because he was so distinctive looking, told us that night there was a Rock and Roll Rival in the parking lot, which was already full of stuff. The host was Dan Akrryiod, and the guests of honor were Led Zepplin. They had been broken up for a while and John Bonom had already died. The whole thing was televised. They played two songs with the last being Stairway to heaven….they were awful…like really bad….like I've heard much better versions at local bars…..they were drugged out and somewhat out of key…It was totally dosappointing. Sorry Corelz….


----------



## corelz125

Some bands need the entire band to be good


----------



## bandit571

While at the local pub up in Grayling Michigan…called the Wagon Inn…they had a band in there doing Lynard Skynard tunes….this was in 1978, after the plane crash….so what I was drinking to was the Rossington-Collins Band…

Mad River Mountain Ski Resort….in The Loft…..Argent was there one weekend…..back when they'd put a blue stamp on your hand, to show that you only could buy the 3.2 Beer ( Yuck….Stroh's was bad enough..)

Could sit at the windows, looking up the slopes, and watching other drunks trying not to get hurt …..skiing down the hills….


----------



## moke

Time to hang it up….


----------



## moke

oh 5500!


----------



## RichT

ZZZZZ

I honestly, DO NOT understand why Rich's Introverted Workshop hasn't gotten more traffic. What's wrong with you people?


----------



## DevinT

Today was productive. Cut the power to the living room and replaced a rocker switch with a dimmer. Then replaced the bulb with a 40W LED with warm light. Works well for the lamp beside the Television. Not quite as nice as the dimmer I installed in the nursery, but it will do for the living room.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What about the Beatles? They set it in motion )


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz,

Thanks for asking. I don't have any lawn, due to incompetence from the builder. Rainy season is here, 2-4" down pour each afternoon. I moved 2000 lb? of wet sand back in place only to see it wash out again. I put the call in and the builder is now starting a plan. yeesh. Somehow stressed out and sore I go and shoot 75 yesterday. The mind/body is an interesting combo.

A bunch of Hair Band Rockers & Woodworkers? Got any head bangers out there? - The Rooster? Alice In Chains?

Topa I am a Beatles fan. Youtube beatles recording session "Get back" amazing to see them create.

Who has not seen "This is Spinal tap?" It's a Mockumentory.

Devin - it is good to get some work done.

No band saw delivery. They say it is today.

We also have a cane toad explosion. I think they are from Australia - poisonous. They are huge!

Whish me luck with the cabinet guys and builder today. I could use it.


----------



## 987Ron

Not a real rock and roll fan Did have a couple of experiences with some of them when I was traveling all the time in my old job.

Trip Tampa to Dallas. Boarding gate in Tampa, Monday morning early flight, mainly business guys.  One Mom and daughter. Stevie Nicks arrives with a cart full of baggage, escorted by a helper. They put her in a room across the hall all by hereself. No one pays any attention. Plane boards but no first class boarders. Seems Ms Stevie bought out the first class section completely so she would not be bothered by those horrible fans. No one even paid any attention, she boarded late with her luggage. Finally the young girl whispered to her mom, "That Stevie Nickks". No one even looked up or paid attention They made all of us wait till she exited in Dallas. 
No one at the gate recognized her or cared. Never liked her to this day, to big an ego and made a whole plane of passengers wait. And no one cared.

Remember those weird guys that had flower pot looking things they wore on their head. Sitting in coach not together passing around seeds and nuts in sacks to each other. No one cared.


----------



## RichT

> A bunch of Hair Band Rockers & Woodworkers? Got any head bangers out there? - The Rooster? Alice In Chains?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


This is my anthem for driving. Warning: profanity.

I've only seen Spinal Tap a couple dozen times.

EDIT: The Offspring's lead, Dexter Holland, is not the average punk rocker. Here's a clip from his Wikipedia entry:

Holland attended Pacifica High School in Garden Grove, California, where he graduated as class valedictorian in 1984. During high school, Holland was the best student in mathematics in his year, and he found it "just as exciting as punk rock".[3] He then attended the University of Southern California, where he earned a B.S. degree in biology and an M.S. degree in molecular biology, and was enrolled as a candidate for a Ph.D. in molecular biology.[4] After the success of the Offspring, he suspended his studies to focus on music,[3] but successfully resumed and defended his doctoral thesis in 2017.[5]


----------



## controlfreak

> Not a real rock and roll fan Did have a couple of experiences with some of them when I was traveling all the time in my old job.
> 
> Trip Tampa to Dallas. Boarding gate in Tampa, Monday morning early flight, mainly business guys. One Mom and daughter. Stevie Nicks arrives with a cart full of baggage, escorted by a helper. They put her in a room across the hall all by hereself. No one pays any attention. Plane boards but no first class boarders. Seems Ms Stevie bought out the first class section completely so she would not be bothered by those horrible fans. No one even paid any attention, she boarded late with her luggage. Finally the young girl whispered to her mom, "That Stevie Nickks". No one even looked up or paid attention They made all of us wait till she exited in Dallas.
> No one at the gate recognized her or cared. Never liked her to this day, to big an ego and made a whole plane of passengers wait. And no one cared.
> 
> Remember those weird guys that had flower pot looking things they wore on their head. Sitting in coach not together passing around seeds and nuts in sacks to each other. No one cared.
> 
> - 987Ron


My brother was in Paris and realized the at the next table was actress Kate Hudson. He didn't say or do anything until he got up to leave. He walked about ten paces and turned around and approached her (she had a look like oh crap, here we go) and said "I just want to thank you for respecting my families privacy" and walked off. She thought it was funny.


----------



## moke

> Not a real rock and roll fan Did have a couple of experiences with some of them when I was traveling all the time in my old job.
> 
> Trip Tampa to Dallas. Boarding gate in Tampa, Monday morning early flight, mainly business guys. One Mom and daughter. Stevie Nicks arrives with a cart full of baggage, escorted by a helper. They put her in a room across the hall all by hereself. No one pays any attention. Plane boards but no first class boarders. Seems Ms Stevie bought out the first class section completely so she would not be bothered by those horrible fans. No one even paid any attention, she boarded late with her luggage. Finally the young girl whispered to her mom, "That Stevie Nickks". No one even looked up or paid attention They made all of us wait till she exited in Dallas.
> No one at the gate recognized her or cared. Never liked her to this day, to big an ego and made a whole plane of passengers wait. And no one cared.
> 
> Remember those weird guys that had flower pot looking things they wore on their head. Sitting in coach not together passing around seeds and nuts in sacks to each other. No one cared.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> My brother was in Paris and realized the at the next table was actress Kate Hudson. He didn t say or do anything until he got up to leave. He walked about ten paces and turned around and approached her (she had a look like oh crap, here we go) and said "I just want to thank you for respecting my families privacy" and walked off. She thought it was funny.
> 
> - controlfreak


That is hilarious….


----------



## moke

Petey…where is that Bandsaw? Is it in, and they are making you wait?

I am a full on head banger….love it all, the harder the better…
Plus I look for wierd stuff…old Queen, Before they got operatic, Stuff like "tie your mother down" and "headlong" 
or Toto "medley" a great song that only appeared on an album and you tube…..





First opening song…..the whole video is two hours and typical Toto…not all that exciting.


----------



## pottz

> ZZZZZ
> 
> I honestly, DO NOT understand why Rich s Introverted Workshop hasn t gotten more traffic. What s wrong with you people?
> 
> - Rich


hey i was all into it,only so much i can do !


----------



## pottz

> Corelz,
> 
> Thanks for asking. I don t have any lawn, due to incompetence from the builder. Rainy season is here, 2-4" down pour each afternoon. I moved 2000 lb? of wet sand back in place only to see it wash out again. I put the call in and the builder is now starting a plan. yeesh. Somehow stressed out and sore I go and shoot 75 yesterday. The mind/body is an interesting combo.
> 
> A bunch of Hair Band Rockers & Woodworkers? Got any head bangers out there? - The Rooster? Alice In Chains?
> 
> Topa I am a Beatles fan. Youtube beatles recording session "Get back" amazing to see them create.
> 
> Who has not seen "This is Spinal tap?" It s a Mockumentory.
> 
> Devin - it is good to get some work done.
> 
> No band saw delivery. They say it is today.
> 
> We also have a cane toad explosion. I think they are from Australia - poisonous. They are huge!
> 
> Whish me luck with the cabinet guys and builder today. I could use it.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


ive heard the duck and robscastle talk about em,not fondly though ! speakin of the duck,seems to be MIA again.ok so who pissed him off this time ? ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Not a real rock and roll fan Did have a couple of experiences with some of them when I was traveling all the time in my old job.
> 
> Trip Tampa to Dallas. Boarding gate in Tampa, Monday morning early flight, mainly business guys. One Mom and daughter. Stevie Nicks arrives with a cart full of baggage, escorted by a helper. They put her in a room across the hall all by hereself. No one pays any attention. Plane boards but no first class boarders. Seems Ms Stevie bought out the first class section completely so she would not be bothered by those horrible fans. No one even paid any attention, she boarded late with her luggage. Finally the young girl whispered to her mom, "That Stevie Nickks". No one even looked up or paid attention They made all of us wait till she exited in Dallas.
> No one at the gate recognized her or cared. Never liked her to this day, to big an ego and made a whole plane of passengers wait. And no one cared.
> 
> Remember those weird guys that had flower pot looking things they wore on their head. Sitting in coach not together passing around seeds and nuts in sacks to each other. No one cared.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> My brother was in Paris and realized the at the next table was actress Kate Hudson. He didn t say or do anything until he got up to leave. He walked about ten paces and turned around and approached her (she had a look like oh crap, here we go) and said "I just want to thank you for respecting my families privacy" and walked off. She thought it was funny.
> 
> - controlfreak


thats hilarious.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ok so the cabinet guys never showed.

This is my work for today. This goes in the "I will not be defeated today" category. Rainy season is Apon us.










Came up with the idea to go buy empty sand bags from Lowes. Bought 100. Filled about 75. Got some help but I did most of them. This should work, and btw save the contactor from having to fix the washout all the time!

Got this unboxed










Thing looks well made and cool!

Enjoying some long necks (Bud light) its all I had. Neighbor gave it to me as he was leaving go back north.

I'm beat guys.


----------



## pottz

oooohhh she's purdy petey.enjoy.


----------



## 987Ron

Nice looking tall black thing. Impressed. My old Delta is about worn out. Keep us informed on your impressions on the saw. I'm jealous.


----------



## moke

Petey that thing is awesome! 17"? Congrats…..Let us know how it cuts….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke 15" but learning that is the wheel size.

The table is huge. Depth of cut 
the same as my old saw 18# delta.

Weight is 500 lbs. Impressive thus far.

Waiting on a mobile base before I assemble. Also my body to heal from bagging sand.

So far the rain missed us today.


----------



## bandit571

Judas Priest …..Painkiller….

Billy Idol….Mony Mony

Steffanwolf …..The Pusher….

That should get ya going…..


----------



## EricFai

Sure will.


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, Proof of progress. 
I'm having difficulty with the leg mortise joint. It keeps splitting at the bottom. I'm thinking I need shorter wedges cut at a greater angle. These photos are joint #3 & 4. Tomorrow I start on #5. I know I'm close to getting this down pat. It's just the getting from here to there is annoying.














































I'll appreciate any input or advice.


----------



## pottz

looks like too much pressure on the joint bob.


----------



## BurlyBob

So how do I complete the joint with less pressure?


----------



## northwoodsman

BurlyBob, I've never tried these so I don't have any idea as to the proper method. Are those crack stop holes supposed to be on the "outside" of the wedge cut or on the inside of the wedge cut? Smaller wedges? A tighter fit for the pieces being joined? Looks like a gap on the sides, I'm thinking that should be a tight fit beforehand and not try to fill the gap with outward pressure because that will cause the crack. The wedge should only replace the material that you took out and add slight pressure to the sides.


----------



## moke

BBob--very nice, certainly coming along well!


----------



## pottz

> BurlyBob, I ve never tried these so I don t have any idea as to the proper method. Are those crack stop holes supposed to be on the "outside" of the wedge cut or on the inside of the wedge cut? Smaller wedges? A tighter fit for the pieces being joined? Looks like a gap on the sides, I m thinking that should be a tight fit beforehand and not try to fill the gap with outward pressure because that will cause the crack. The wedge should only replace the material that you took out and add slight pressure to the sides.
> 
> - northwoodsman


right, i think your just driving em way too tight.with glue just a slight amount of pressure shoold do what you need ?


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm thinking that the bottom of the mortise was to loose and tenon needs to tighter in it. I also think the wedge is to thin. I was following the information I found in an article I found from American Woodworker written by Tom Caspar. I cut each side of the mortise at 5 degrees 3/4 of the way down. I cut the wedges at 5 degrees. I'm going to try a couple wedges at 7 and 8 degrees. I might even try to bevel the mortise 2/3's of the depth and see how that works.

This leg mortise goes thru the bench top and is what secures the bench top to the legs.


----------



## corelz125

Had to put more sand in the pavers Petey? I'm not a fan of pavers. They always require maintenance


----------



## bandit571

Center the drilled hole on the kerf cut….see IF that helps….

Wedges seem to be a little too BIG….Scale it back to the size of a Shim….like the ones you use when installing a door frame…Just one shim…per kerf…as they are usually 1-1/2" wide ( same as a 2×4..)

Getting there..









My little "Work Area"...


----------



## moke

Corelz--you guys working through this monsoon season?


----------



## pottz

> Had to put more sand in the pavers Petey? I m not a fan of pavers. They always require maintenance
> 
> - corelz125


i agree pavers a big PITA ! id go textured concrete and make it the look and color you want.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The chity of Seattle put sand set pavers in the streets of Westlake Mall about 40 years ago. The workmen installing them said they would not last 2 days. Lots of buses driving on them daily ) The engineers who designed it blamed the contractor who did the installation ))))))))


----------



## moke

Anybody know anything about Marvin Windows? Pottzy you guys sell those?


----------



## moke

Hanging it up…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I met a guy today out exercising that had his F250 stolen 2 weeks after they tried to steal mine. He got it back but lots of damage. Police told him they steal most to back through storefronts to get ATMs. Grocery store a couple of miles west had $50k damage from that a few days ago. Seattle hit a new low. Armed robbers stealing cell phones and backpacks from middle school students. I decided it is time for the silent majority to do a 6-month peaceful riot.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez

One section of the drive needs to be reset.

Water runs over the pavers but at the edges rain can wash out the dirt i.e. sand.

Golfing today and pretty sore.

U.S. Open qualifier on our Bear course. 5 may get thru. Impressive field. They play 36 today.

Maybe I will get to the bandsaw too.

Bob I appreciate your work and going for perfection. Don't give up!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, bit hazy out with some light rain possible in the late afternoon. 91 forecast but a nice 68 now.

Neighbor has a crew installing pavers for a patio, lots of gravel and dust tamped down over a week period. Pavers going in yesterday and already at it this am. Will have a fire pit in the center and a walkway. Contractor uses a crew of non-English speaking Mexicans who do the work. Evidently has more than one crew all Mexicans. Same deal with the lawn service we have. 3 Mexicans, one can speak some English the other two none. Contractor local white. Claims he can not hire any US Citizens to do the work.

Going to go slow today, a little shop time. Not much. Lazy.

Have a good Wednesday.


----------



## EricFai

Contractors, can't hire anyone because people don't want to work. Have the same problem in my area.


----------



## RichT

May the 4th be with you.

(sorry, I know it's stupid, but someone had to say it).


----------



## corelz125

Marvin are good windows. Not cheap. Have to replace some windows Mike? It hasnt been a steady heavy rain here everyday.

That sounds like it's gonna be an ongoing problem then Petey.


----------



## pottz

> Anybody know anything about Marvin Windows? Pottzy you guys sell those?
> 
> - moke


yeah. im not involved in sash and door though,a whole different department and business.


----------



## corelz125

That seems to be the case with a lot of businesses. They cant fill jobs they have. Physical labor seems to be the hardest to find people who want to show up for work every day.


----------



## controlfreak

I see a lot of Marvin windows that go in around here but that is the extent of my knowledge. I think window choices are more about delivery dates than brand right now.


----------



## bandit571

Signs….

it is a "Bad Sign" that while digging a trench for a footer…..a section shows up filled in with "Pea Gravel"....

Might be the time to STOP, and make a call…...that should have been made BEFORE they started to dig….

Water line?

Telephone cable lines? ( yes, as I have seen a backhoe pull up a 4" thick cable that "blossomed" out like a flower..ooops)

Power Lines?

And, finally…..Gas Lines….

Usually they dig a deep trench, add a layer of the Pea Gravel, then lay whatever they are burying, then cover that with more gravel….so..IF you find buried Pea Gravel…...STOP!


----------



## corelz125

I know with Pella and Anderson windows they have all different lines of Windows. Marvin probably is the same. It will make you dizzy with all the different models


----------



## corelz125

CF get that window built yet?


----------



## EricFai

I have seen some contractors install a red danger tape above whatever is buried. Wish that was a requirement, save another in issues down the road.


----------



## moke

> Marvin are good windows. Not cheap. Have to replace some windows Mike? It hasnt been a steady heavy rain here everyday.
> 
> That sounds like it s gonna be an ongoing problem then Petey.
> 
> - corelz125


We have a porch that I screened the top portion, and sided the bottom…..I literally stood on the deck during construction and sided it to my waist so I could go out there in my underwear…..my wife was shaking her head the whole time. I did not want permanent windows because I wanted the whole top part to be screen for air flow. I built some of the old style "storm windows" that I could put on for the winter…...they work and look great, but I am done with putting them on and off. I am ready for traditional windows. We have Pella windows in the house….There are many levels of them, these were mid range….they r truly the biggest pieces of crap I have ever seen…DO NOT buy Pella anything..unless you like a constant flow of fresh air, cause they leak air like a sive.



> I see a lot of Marvin windows that go in around here but that is the extent of my knowledge. I think window choices are more about delivery dates than brand right now.
> 
> - controlfreak


I was looking at them and they said 20 weeks for custom windows…that's October so I am ok with that.


----------



## controlfreak

> CF get that window built yet?
> 
> - corelz125


only have the parting bead left to replace the one removed from the frame. No glue and solid as a rock. I want to do a test fit in the frame prior to priming and glazing the sashes. 









Going to the WoodWright shop for a Roy Underhill class on window joinery Memorial day weekend, should be fun.


----------



## corelz125

Just imagine if you had to make another 30 of them for the house. Then again by the last 10 or 15 you would have it down to a science.


----------



## corelz125

I have Pella windows Mike and have no problems with them. The windows in my house that a window replacement company put in before I got the house some of them you can feel a breeze right around them. You get a draft most of the time the way they were installed not from the window itself.


----------



## controlfreak

> Just imagine if you had to make another 30 of them for the house. Then again by the last 10 or 15 you would have it down to a science.
> 
> - corelz125


The joiners that batched these out would have a story stick like I did but would gang a lot of window rail and styles together to mark all at once. It is difficult to imagine just how many they could do in a day after repetition kicks in. I would love to have been able to observe a shop doing a set of windows for a house.


----------



## moke

> I have Pella windows Mike and have no problems with them. The windows in my house that a window replacement company put in before I got the house some of them you can feel a breeze right around them. You get a draft most of the time the way they were installed not from the window itself.
> 
> - corelz125


I did not install these but I really feel it's the windows as the air I feel is not coming from the perimeter of the window rather the center of the window itself…they go up and down very difficult, though I have lubricated the slots with dry lube….I think they are not good windows….last I knew they are made here in Iowa too….
Pella is a town here, very picturesque. It is a Dutch town….Many cities around here get their inspiration from Pella.


----------



## splintergroup

I also installed Pella "pro line" throughout the house, a few full frame (non-opening) and a mix of double hung and awning style. Several sliding glass doors too.

Nary a leak or problem. Of course I'm biased since the originals were the crappy aluminum sliders.
As with power tool reviews, I haven't any experience with other brands or quality levels so that is to be considered.

One gripe is parts cost. The small rubber bumper for the slider failed and a replacement is nearly $30. Ended up using an old bump stop from my Bronco (urethane) that cost about $6 at the time I bought it.

I'd love to have built a screened patio, get the fresh air w/o the bugs, but given the windy season here is about 6 months with all the dust and 3 months of cold, I'd rather just open some windows and deal with the partial views.


----------



## corelz125

I can compare the windows already in the house, windows from a local window factory and the pella windows. The Pella are better than the other 2. I think I bought the 250 series last year and so far they are a good window. Mike is the frame already there for the window or can you modify it to fit a window that's in stock some place?


----------



## moke

> I can compare the windows already in the house, windows from a local window factory and the pella windows. The Pella are better than the other 2. I think I bought the 250 series last year and so far they are a good window. Mike is the frame already there for the window or can you modify it to fit a window that s in stock some place?
> 
> - corelz125


No not really…


----------



## moke

Man another slow time…...4 hours no posts….what shall we talk about…


----------



## pottz

> Man another slow time…...4 hours no posts….what shall we talk about…
> 
> - moke


hey your the band leader strike it up !


----------



## northwoodsman

Still picturing you standing on your porch in your underwear. So speechless I can't even type.


> Man another slow time…...4 hours no posts….what shall we talk about…
> 
> - moke


Still picturing you standing on your porch in your underwear. So speechless I can't even type.


----------



## pottz

> Still picturing you standing on your porch in your underwear. So speechless I can t even type.
> 
> Man another slow time…...4 hours no posts….what shall we talk about…
> 
> - moke
> 
> Still picturing you standing on your porch in your underwear. So speechless I can t even type.
> 
> - northwoodsman


thanks NWM im trying "real" hard not to picture that !!!!


----------



## moke

> Man another slow time…...4 hours no posts….what shall we talk about…
> 
> - moke
> 
> Still picturing you standing on your porch in your underwear. So speechless I can t even type.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Picture Bradley Cooper in his gruns …then you got it….and oh put a cup of coffee in my hand on that porch…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I could post but no good news in wicked world today other than no criminal activity at our house. I'm sure nobody wants to hear it ;((


----------



## northwoodsman

> Man another slow time…...4 hours no posts….what shall we talk about…
> 
> - moke
> 
> Still picturing you standing on your porch in your underwear. So speechless I can t even type.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Picture Bradley Cooper in his gruns …then you got it….and oh put a cup of coffee in my hand on that porch…
> 
> - moke


It's like you read my mind. That's exactly what I had in my mind. Was originally thinking a scene from American Sniper, but now thinking scene with Lady Gaga from A Star is Born fits better. Both great movies.


----------



## 987Ron

> Picture Bradley Cooper in his gruns …then you got it….and oh put a cup of coffee in my hand on that porch…
> 
> - moke


Early am I too am often on the back porch with a cup of coffee without regard to "proper dress". Super Solar Screen 90% glare reduction makes viewing inward nil. Better not sneak into the yard to be a peeping tom as the dogs keep a good vigil.


----------



## 987Ron

duplicate


----------



## moke

> Man another slow time…...4 hours no posts….what shall we talk about…
> 
> - moke
> 
> Still picturing you standing on your porch in your underwear. So speechless I can t even type.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Picture Bradley Cooper in his gruns …then you got it….and oh put a cup of coffee in my hand on that porch…
> 
> - moke
> 
> It s like you read my mind. That s exactly what I had in my mind. Was originally thinking a scene from American Sniper, but now thinking scene with Lady Gaga from A Star is Born fits better. Both great movies.
> 
> - northwoodsman


EXACTLY!!!! maybe add a couple pounds and three or four gray hairs…..


----------



## northwoodsman

> Early am I to am often on the back porch with a cup of coffee without regard to "proper dress". Super Solar Screen 90% glare reduction makes viewing inward nil. Better not sneak into the yard to be a peeping tom as the dogs keep a good vigil.
> 
> - 987Ron


Trying to think what I would rather encounter - inappropriate attire or the dogs. I guess it depends on who was wearing (or not wearing) the attire. I'm leaving it at that.


----------



## pottz

ok if mike can reveal i will too.i wear boxer briefs in colors of blue, dark gray etc. well one day i wasn't thinking and after getting out of the spa and getting dressed i "forgot" i only had on the boxer briefs and went out in the front yard to water the lawn.i come in and the wife says,what the hell,your only wearing your under wear ! i go,oh ********************.i hope the ladies walking by got what they wanted.nobody said anything-lol. i wear these pull up shorts,sorta like sweat pants material all the time so i didn't even realize. oh well when your a stud none complains-LMAO !!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

> ok if mike can reveal i will too.i wear boxer briefs in colors of blue, dark gray etc. well one day i wasn t thinking and after getting out of the spa and getting dressed i "forgot" i only had on the boxer briefs and went out in the front yard to water the lawn.i come in and the wife says,what the hell,your only wearing your under wear ! i go,oh ********************.i hope the ladies walking by got what they wanted.nobody said anything-lol. i wear these pull up shorts,sorta like sweat pants material all the time so i didn t even realize. oh well when your a stud none complains-LMAO !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I have had dreams like that where I went out in public forgetting to put on my shorts and only wearing my Duluth Trading Co. Buck Naked Boxers. I woke up in a cold sweat. For several days after that I check twice.


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys talking about yer BVDs are just weird. I just got done in the shop and mowing the yard, getting showered and enjoying a couple of cold ones to see you jokers talking a you man lingerie. That's really unManly!

I'm going to try and bring this conversation back to where it belongs, wood working and adult beverages!

So today I went out to the shop and spent a considerable amount of time trying to get every thing cut really nice clean and accurate for my bench leg wedged mortise. I've got the bench top practice piece mortise cut at 5 degree 3/4 thru the bench top. I've got a Jessem miter gauge. I'm Highly recommend it to you all! I've cut wedges at 5,6,7 and 8 degrees. This is effort #5 with a 6 degree wedge. It split at the bottom, again. Tomorrow I am going to attempt the David Barron/Matt Estlea wedge joint. Trust me I will win this fight or go down trying.


----------



## moke

> ok if mike can reveal i will too.i wear boxer briefs in colors of blue, dark gray etc. well one day i wasn t thinking and after getting out of the spa and getting dressed i "forgot" i only had on the boxer briefs and went out in the front yard to water the lawn.i come in and the wife says,what the hell,your only wearing your under wear ! i go,oh ********************.i hope the ladies walking by got what they wanted.nobody said anything-lol. i wear these pull up shorts,sorta like sweat pants material all the time so i didn t even realize. oh well when your a stud none complains-LMAO !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Even I would not do that! I never leave the porch! Ron….does your place back up to a golf course? Just saying….


----------



## pottz

cmon bob if your secure in your manhood,and i am,nothing wrong about laughing at your self.of course the wife wanted to get me tested for oltimers-lol.


----------



## EricFai

BBob, I'm thinking the wedge is to wide, causing stress on the grain at the bottom.

Are you doing a through mortise to install the legs, then plan on driving a wedge from the top side of the bench?


----------



## pottz

> ok if mike can reveal i will too.i wear boxer briefs in colors of blue, dark gray etc. well one day i wasn t thinking and after getting out of the spa and getting dressed i "forgot" i only had on the boxer briefs and went out in the front yard to water the lawn.i come in and the wife says,what the hell,your only wearing your under wear ! i go,oh ********************.i hope the ladies walking by got what they wanted.nobody said anything-lol. i wear these pull up shorts,sorta like sweat pants material all the time so i didn t even realize. oh well when your a stud none complains-LMAO !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Even I would not do that! I never leave the porch! Ron….does your place back up to a golf course? Just saying….
> 
> - moke


well yeah im having a 5' fence you cant see through installed next week.swmbo's idea !!!!!


----------



## moke

MWMan--I have shot many weddings in my dreams naked. I am doing photos and realize I forgot clothes….how messed up is that? Lately I have been having dreams about an uncooperative session at a school and while Im sleeping, during the dream, I think, Im retired, this makes no difference….Now that is messed up too…maybe I need a therapist for my noggin….now Pottz who is actively walkin around in his skivies, has got to be a final test for a 5th year psych student!!!!!

Am gettin ready to spend some cash on the house….porch…putting some gingerbread trim on the house gables….family room redoing….paint the garage doors…shrubs for the shop…..hardwood floors for the living room and quartz counter tops…..
Speaking of which, what do you guys think of the man made counter tops….


----------



## pottz

> MWMan--I have shot many weddings in my dreams naked. I am doing photos and realize I forgot clothes….how messed up is that? Lately I have been having dreams about an uncooperative session at a school and while Im sleeping, during the dream, I think, Im retired, this makes no difference….Now that is messed up too…maybe I need a therapist for my noggin….now Pottz who is walkin around in his skivies, has got to be a final test for a 5th year psych student!!!!!
> 
> Am gettin ready to spend some cash on the house….porch…putting some gingerbread trim on the house….family room redoing….paint the garage doors…shrubs for the shop…..and quartz counter tops…..
> Speaking of which, what do you guys think of the man made counter tops….
> 
> - moke


ok mike so im out of mind,geez!!!!!! ;-)) at least i was unaware ? man made counter tops,why not it's extremely durable and will outlast you ! ginger bread ? really hansel !!!!!


----------



## moke

> MWMan--I have shot many weddings in my dreams naked. I am doing photos and realize I forgot clothes….how messed up is that? Lately I have been having dreams about an uncooperative session at a school and while Im sleeping, during the dream, I think, Im retired, this makes no difference….Now that is messed up too…maybe I need a therapist for my noggin….now Pottz who is walkin around in his skivies, has got to be a final test for a 5th year psych student!!!!!
> 
> Am gettin ready to spend some cash on the house….porch…putting some gingerbread trim on the house….family room redoing….paint the garage doors…shrubs for the shop…..and quartz counter tops…..
> Speaking of which, what do you guys think of the man made counter tops….
> 
> - moke
> 
> ok mike so im out of mind,geez!!!!!! ;-)) at least i was unaware ? man made counter tops,why not it s extremely durable and will outlast you ! ginger bread ? really hansel !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I need some of the siding. Its 10 years old, and undoubtedly faded….not noticeably but has to be…..I am redoing the porch and need some of the siding to fill in. I am going to put ginger bread (vinyl shakes) up in the gable to harvest the siding for my needs….Its a win, win. I get some interest in a boring gable and the siding for this and future projects.


----------



## moke

what is the man made counter tops called and are they more or less….


----------



## corelz125

Well Pottz at least you didnt walk out of the house to go to work with your underwear over your pants. Now that would require a trip to the dr.


----------



## pottz

> MWMan--I have shot many weddings in my dreams naked. I am doing photos and realize I forgot clothes….how messed up is that? Lately I have been having dreams about an uncooperative session at a school and while Im sleeping, during the dream, I think, Im retired, this makes no difference….Now that is messed up too…maybe I need a therapist for my noggin….now Pottz who is walkin around in his skivies, has got to be a final test for a 5th year psych student!!!!!
> 
> Am gettin ready to spend some cash on the house….porch…putting some gingerbread trim on the house….family room redoing….paint the garage doors…shrubs for the shop…..and quartz counter tops…..
> Speaking of which, what do you guys think of the man made counter tops….
> 
> - moke
> 
> ok mike so im out of mind,geez!!!!!! ;-)) at least i was unaware ? man made counter tops,why not it s extremely durable and will outlast you ! ginger bread ? really hansel !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I need some of the siding. Its 10 years old, and undoubtedly faded….not noticeably but has to be…..I am redoing the porch and need some of the siding to fill in. I am going to put ginger bread (vinyl shakes) up in the gable to harvest the siding for my needs….Its a win, win. I get some interest in a boring gable and the siding for this and future projects.
> 
> - moke


oh ok shake shingles,now thats a cool look.


----------



## corelz125

I put in granite last year. Had formica before that


----------



## moke

> I put in granite last year. Had formica before that
> 
> - corelz125


We redid the whole kitchen with new hickory cabinets in 2014, but put in formica,....I never liked it…it looks cheap. And oh I am spending monies for dominos now and in the future.


----------



## pottz

> what is the man made counter tops called and are they more or less….
> 
> - moke


well there are a lot of choices from laminate to corian to quartz which is probably the most duarble next to granite,which is damn pricey.


----------



## pottz

> I put in granite last year. Had formica before that
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> We redid the whole kitchen with new hickory cabinets in 2014, but put in formica,....I never liked it…it looks cheap. And oh I am spending monies for dominos now and in the future.
> 
> - moke


yeah laminate id pass on.a domino huh…....oh man the duck is gonna pop his cork ! if he ever comes back ?


----------



## moke

Does Quartz come in a bunch of colors?


----------



## pottz

> I put in granite last year. Had formica before that
> 
> - corelz125


well i did granite but i used granite 12×12 tiles, about a tenth of the cost.wife wants solid though.i said when im dead and you wanna waste my money you go for it ! end of discussion !


----------



## pottz

> Does Quartz come in a bunch of colors?
> 
> - moke


oh yeah,check it out.


----------



## moke

> I put in granite last year. Had formica before that
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well i did granite but i used granite 12×12 tiles, about a tenth of the cost.wife wants solid though.i said when im dead and you wanna waste my money you go for it ! end of discussion !
> 
> - pottz


You live dangerously….my wife would take me up on dying young…


----------



## moke

THe Duck sent me an "inappropriate" email a week ago….I enjoyed it.


----------



## bandit571

Go DIY, and "pour" (place) a counter top out of concrete….


----------



## pottz

> I put in granite last year. Had formica before that
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well i did granite but i used granite 12×12 tiles, about a tenth of the cost.wife wants solid though.i said when im dead and you wanna waste my money you go for it ! end of discussion !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You live dangerously….my wife would take me up on dying young…
> 
> - moke


well im probably pushing that myself.day comes you guys stop hearing from me suddenly,call 911…..please !


----------



## pottz

> Go DIY, and "pour" (place) a counter top out of concrete….
> 
> - bandit571


ha,thats what my wife wants,i said oh hell no…...


----------



## moke

> Go DIY, and "pour" (place) a counter top out of concrete….
> 
> - bandit571


I actually have checked it out for my outdoor bar and cook area. It really doesn't look that hard…..you would need a vibrator, its messy, you would have to do it in a section of your property that you didnt care about…...but has some neat results. I ended up buying some stainless top tables with a plastic bottom, thinking that I could build a nice base when the plastic fails, but it is 5 years old and still looks like new.


----------



## moke

> I put in granite last year. Had formica before that
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well i did granite but i used granite 12×12 tiles, about a tenth of the cost.wife wants solid though.i said when im dead and you wanna waste my money you go for it ! end of discussion !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You live dangerously….my wife would take me up on dying young…
> 
> - moke
> 
> well im probably pushing that myself.day comes you guys stop hearing from me suddenly,call 911…..please !
> 
> - pottz


you got it my friend….


----------



## pottz

> Go DIY, and "pour" (place) a counter top out of concrete….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I actually have checked it out for my outdoor bar and cook area. It really doesn t look that hard…..you would need a vibrator, its messy, you would have to do it in a section of your property that you didnt care about…...but has some neat results. I ended up buying some stainless top tables with a plastic bottom, thinking that I could build a nice base when the plastic fails, but it is 5 years old and still looks like new.
> 
> - moke


+1 yeah for an outdoor kitchen id do it. im the same i have two small plastic bbq carts with ss tops.they are great and need no maintenace.


----------



## EricFai

I have that formica in my house, at some point I need to pull the trigger on the quarts counter. The granite is nice, but you have to seal it every year.


----------



## moke

> Go DIY, and "pour" (place) a counter top out of concrete….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I actually have checked it out for my outdoor bar and cook area. It really doesn t look that hard…..you would need a vibrator, its messy, you would have to do it in a section of your property that you didnt care about…...but has some neat results. I ended up buying some stainless top tables with a plastic bottom, thinking that I could build a nice base when the plastic fails, but it is 5 years old and still looks like new.
> 
> - moke
> 
> +1 yeah for an outdoor kitchen id do it. im the same i have two small plastic bbq carts with ss tops.they are great and need no maintenace.
> 
> - pottz


 have so much bbq stuff I need to set it up out if the party cove….plus the Green Mountain is a form of smoker so you do mot want it around the party, so everything needs to be movable. I have another one of those carts for the "back bar" I have an outdoor sink, that sits beside it.


----------



## pottz

> I have that formica in my house, at some point I need to pull the trigger on the quarts counter. The granite is nice, but you have to seal it every year.
> 
> - Eric


seal it ? hell i sealed mine when i installed about 15 years ago,never touched it since ?


----------



## corelz125

You can pour the concrete some place else and bring it in if its a square or rectangle shape. There's a lot of options for concrete. I sealed mine the next day after they installed the granite. It helps but if you have a dark color its not necessary. Marble is another story. marble is a real pita.


----------



## EricFai

I have always heard that you need to keep it sealed. And this is coming from installers.


----------



## pottz

> Go DIY, and "pour" (place) a counter top out of concrete….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I actually have checked it out for my outdoor bar and cook area. It really doesn t look that hard…..you would need a vibrator, its messy, you would have to do it in a section of your property that you didnt care about…...but has some neat results. I ended up buying some stainless top tables with a plastic bottom, thinking that I could build a nice base when the plastic fails, but it is 5 years old and still looks like new.
> 
> - moke
> 
> +1 yeah for an outdoor kitchen id do it. im the same i have two small plastic bbq carts with ss tops.they are great and need no maintenace.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> have so much bbq stuff I need to set it up out if the party cove….plus the Green Mountain is a form of smoker so you do mot want it around the party, so everything needs to be movable. I have another one of those carts for the "back bar" I have an outdoor sink, that sits beside it.
> 
> - moke


damn we need to get together for a major smoke,bbq extravaganza bud.get the marg maker running full speed,smoker smokin all day and the q and grill on high man !!!!


----------



## pottz

> You can pour the concrete some place else and bring it in if its a square or rectangle shape. There s a lot of options for concrete. I sealed mine the next day after they installed the granite. It helps but if you have a dark color its not necessary. Marble is another story. marble is a real pita.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah my granite is a dark black browm with some rose swirl in it.


----------



## EricFai

Sounds nice Pottz.


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, I built a whole new kitchen cabinet setup for 'Stick in The Mud', The cabinets came out really great. I took her to a counter top shop that my cabinet maker buddy recommended. I told 'Stick in the Mud' on the way there to get what ever she wanted except anything that looked like subway tile or an Army latrine.

Wouldn't know she chose the most wonderful looking quartz countertops. They were pretty darn expensive. But hey, 'Stick in the Mud', Deserves to have some really nice counter tops. After all was said and done. It took me several months to get over how amazing our new kitchen looked. The cabinets that I had built and installed over the wonderful quartz countertops, 'Stick in the Mud' had picked. Just mind blowing!

Quartz is a manmade product and is much stronger material than granite. It does not have the natural flaws in it that granite does. It's also dead smooth. Granite can hold material , (blood, fluids, etc)in the surface defects which can lead to a variety of issues. Quartz is a solid surface material. Need I say more. Well, it ain't cheap but neigher
is high quality granite.

You and your wife be the judge. Personally, if I were ever to build another home all the countertops would be quartz. But that's just us.


----------



## corelz125

The installers told me I didnt have to do it. I have the sealer so I did it anyway. I have counter that is dark and only sealed a couple of times and still looks the same.


----------



## moke

> Moke, I built a whole new kitchen cabinet setup for Stick in The Mud , The cabinets came out really great. I took her to a counter top shop that my cabinet maker buddy recommended. I told Stick in the Mud on the way there to get what ever she wanted except anything that looked like subway tile or an Army latrine.
> 
> Wouldn t know she chose the most wonderful looking quartz countertops. They were pretty darn expensive. But hey, Stick in the Mud , Deserves to have some really nice counter tops. After all was said and done. It took me several months to get over how amazing our new kitchen looked. The cabinets that I had built and installed over the wonderful quartz countertops, Stick in the Mud had picked. Just mind blowing!
> 
> Quartz is a manmade product and is much stronger material than granite. It does not have the natural flaws in it that granite does. It s also dead smooth. Granite can hold material , (blood, fluids, etc)in the surface defects which can lead to a variety of issues. Quartz is a solid surface material. Need I say more. Well, it ain t cheap but neigher
> is high quality granite.
> 
> You and your wife be the judge. Personally, if I were ever to build another home all the countertops would be quartz. But that s just us.
> 
> - BurlyBob


That sounds like just what I want! Thanks bob…


----------



## pottz

> Moke, I built a whole new kitchen cabinet setup for Stick in The Mud , The cabinets came out really great. I took her to a counter top shop that my cabinet maker buddy recommended. I told Stick in the Mud on the way there to get what ever she wanted except anything that looked like subway tile or an Army latrine.
> 
> Wouldn t know she chose the most wonderful looking quartz countertops. They were pretty darn expensive. But hey, Stick in the Mud , Deserves to have some really nice counter tops. After all was said and done. It took me several months to get over how amazing our new kitchen looked. The cabinets that I had built and installed over the wonderful quartz countertops, Stick in the Mud had picked. Just mind blowing!
> 
> Quartz is a manmade product and is much stronger material than granite. It does not have the natural flaws in it that granite does. It s also dead smooth. Granite can hold material , (blood, fluids, etc)in the surface defects which can lead to a variety of issues. Quartz is a solid surface material. Need I say more. Well, it ain t cheap but neigher
> is high quality granite.
> 
> You and your wife be the judge. Personally, if I were ever to build another home all the countertops would be quartz. But that s just us.
> 
> - BurlyBob


screw it bob,id just put down plywood with a poly finish ! well 3 coats at least-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Thats one thing I dont like wood counter tops


----------



## moke

I have so many projects I hope I can get them all done…..Did I mention that the SWMBO wants the entire main floor painted too!

I think I might go for the granite over the plywood and poly….


----------



## pottz

> Thats one thing I dont like wood counter tops
> 
> - corelz125


are you a woodworker or wood lurker ?


----------



## pottz

> I have so many projects I hope I can get them all done…..Did I mention that the SWMBO wants the entire main floor painted too!
> 
> I think I might go for the granite over the plywood and poly….
> 
> - moke


you mean your wife ?


----------



## moke

SWMBO=She Who Must Be Obeyed


----------



## EricFai

Sounds like a really long honey dew list. Time to go hang out in the shop.


----------



## pottz

> SWMBO=She Who Must Be Obeyed
> 
> - moke


say who ?


----------



## pottz

> Sounds like a really long honey dew list. Time to go hang out in the shop.
> 
> - Eric


+1


----------



## EricFai

Mine comes out to the shop here and there, does not stay long. Say she can taste the dust, even when I haven't cut or sanded anything.


----------



## pottz

> Mine comes out to the shop here and there, does not stay long. Say she can taste the dust, even when I haven t cut or sanded anything.
> 
> - Eric


lol-mine too.she will pop in and say.what the hell is that smell ? ill say,what smell ! she cant stand even a little dust,and noise,oh hell no ! so lets just say she aint joining me in the shop anytime soon-lol.


----------



## pottz

i do envy guys who's wives love woodworking and will help out ! mine used to do craft shows years ago and we would do some stuff together.


----------



## corelz125

> Thats one thing I dont like wood counter tops
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> are you a woodworker or wood lurker ?
> 
> - pottz


Theres just some cases that wood is not better


----------



## pottz

> Thats one thing I dont like wood counter tops
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> are you a woodworker or wood lurker ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Theres just some cases that wood is not better
> 
> - corelz125


name one.ive seen bath tubs made from soild wood.sinks,you name it and wood will work.maybe not better but damn more beautiful !


----------



## corelz125

I have no problem with mine not being in there with me. I misplace enough things myself.


----------



## moke

> Mine comes out to the shop here and there, does not stay long. Say she can taste the dust, even when I haven t cut or sanded anything.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> lol-mine too.she will pop in and say.what the hell is that smell ? ill say,what smell ! she cant stand even a little dust,and noise,oh hell no ! so lets just say she aint joining me in the shop anytime soon-lol.
> 
> - pottz


+1 she has been in my shop maybe 12 - 15 times in the last year. First thing out of her mouth is, it stinks in here….
ok, don't let the door…...............


----------



## corelz125

Give me your truck and build one out of wood then


----------



## pottz

> Mine comes out to the shop here and there, does not stay long. Say she can taste the dust, even when I haven t cut or sanded anything.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> lol-mine too.she will pop in and say.what the hell is that smell ? ill say,what smell ! she cant stand even a little dust,and noise,oh hell no ! so lets just say she aint joining me in the shop anytime soon-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 she has been in my shop maybe 12 - 15 times in the last year. First thing out of her mouth is, it stinks in here….
> ok, don t let the door…...............
> 
> - moke


i just say,what the hell you talking about ?


----------



## moke

> Give me your truck and build one out of wood then
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO


----------



## pottz

> Give me your truck and build one out of wood then
> 
> - corelz125


ok now you getting funny ! dont even think it cant be done tough ?


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, you did the cabinets to suit her and now your wonderful. Just think how much she's going to love you when you let her go crazy in the countertop shop. You going to be the man. Now here's the real big issue you got to deal with!

So you let her go batt******************** crazy and she buys the most worstest countertops and won't settle for anything else. You got to suck it up and let her, so down the road you can use that as ammo for the next Boat, gun, car or Harley. you need. Not want…Need! NEED!!


----------



## moke

My wife has this thing for smells and sounds….which I find funny as she works in an hospital,....nothing stinks more than a hospital…and I do point that out.


----------



## pottz

ok bud here ya go.


----------



## corelz125

I saw one or 2 videos guys made cars out of wood. Built it similar like a boat.


----------



## moke

> Moke, you did the cabinets to suit her and now your wonderful. Just think how much she s going to love you when you let her go crazy in the countertop shop. You going to be the man. Now here s the real big issue you got to deal with!
> 
> So you let her go batt******************** crazy and she buys the most worstest countertops and won t settle for anything else. You got to suck it up and let her, so down the road you can use that as ammo for the next Boat, gun, car or Harley. you need. Not want…Need! NEED!!
> 
> - BurlyBob


i want her to have her dream kitchen, and we usually make these decisions together. I will find a counter top place and bring home color examples and we can settle on one. Im to old for a Harley, hate boats, have too many guns now, so Im good. I did all that back in the day… We had three jobs, and no kids….I have toys…but thanks. I do want an 85" tv, but I have to remodel the family room first….


----------



## moke

> ok bud here ya go.
> 
> - pottz


FUGLY


----------



## pottz

> My wife has this thing for smells and sounds….which I find funny as she works in an hospital,....nothing stinks more than a hospital…and I do point that out.
> 
> - moke


yeah mine is super sensitive to smells,sound and what people say.drive


> Moke, you did the cabinets to suit her and now your wonderful. Just think how much she s going to love you when you let her go crazy in the countertop shop. You going to be the man. Now here s the real big issue you got to deal with!
> 
> So you let her go batt******************** crazy and she buys the most worstest countertops and won t settle for anything else. You got to suck it up and let her, so down the road you can use that as ammo for the next Boat, gun, car or Harley. you need. Not want…Need! NEED!!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> i want her to have her dream kitchen, and we usually make these decisions together. I will find a counter top place and bring home color examples and we can settle on one. Im to old for a Harley, hate boats, have too many guns now, so Im good. I did all that back in the day… We had three jobs, and no kids….I have toys…but thanks. I do want an 85" tv, but I have to remodel the family room first….
> 
> - moke


oh man were so much alike mike ! did the bike thing,never will own a boat again,and no need for more guns.but when the current tv goes out (and i may make it) i want a big one !!!! LOL!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Does Quartz come in a bunch of colors?
> 
> - moke


Ceaserstone is what is popular right now. They call it quartz, but it's not real quartzite.
Lots of flavors, Couldn't tell you the cost.


----------



## pottz

> ok bud here ya go.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> FUGLY
> 
> - moke


I AGREE!!! just had to prove it to corelz it was possible.


----------



## corelz125

There looks to be a lot of granite shops in cedar rapids Mike


----------



## pottz

> Does Quartz come in a bunch of colors?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Ceaserstone is what is popular right now. They call it quartz, but it s not real quartzite.
> Lots of flavors, Couldn t tell you the cost.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


yes ive heard a lot about that one.


----------



## corelz125

So when are you gonna ship your ford over and start the build on your new truck?


----------



## pottz

> So when are you gonna ship your ford over and start the build on your new truck?
> 
> - corelz125


oh hell no.im quite happy with the ford ranger.i just had to prove you wrong about what can be done with wood buddy.now im happy-lol.


----------



## pottz

well kids it's been fun,but im done ! tomorrow.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz ever try Maverick abrasives?


----------



## moke

LeeRoy--THanks! I can't get that to load right now, but I wiil check on it tomorrow.

Yes Corlez…there are many shops but two main ones., One is a former cop, an arrogant bastard but I worked with him many years…I am going to start there. I am all about the installers….they have to prove to me that I will get professional installers that are experienced and not some kids…


----------



## corelz125

Maybe he'll give you a decent price then. If it's just straight pieces theres not much to the installation. The guy who comes to do the measurements is the one that has to be on the money


----------



## moke

i see, makes sense. I thought I would make a measured drawing to get a price. I will need a sink too.


----------



## corelz125

They measured mine with a laser and a laptop


----------



## moke

I'm sure they need that accuracy for manufacture…


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, you said your wife worked in a Hospital. I worked in a prison for over 10 years. I became a germaphob. When i worked inside gloves were always common apparel except when I went to the john. That's when I changed gloves. I did not touch myself without clean gloves. Sounds pretty funny doesn't it? You can't believe how many inmate have Hep C, aids and all the other alphabet diseases. The only reason to touch an inmate is to reared aid or place them in to physical custody.

Am I ever glad I made it to my retirement!!!!!!!


----------



## moke

> Moke, you said your wife worked in a Hospital. I worked in a prison for over 10 years. I became a germaphob. When i worked inside gloves were always common apparel except when I went to the john. That s when I changed gloves. I did not touch myself without clean gloves. Sounds pretty funny doesn t it? You can t believe how many inmate have Hep C, aids and all the other alphabet diseases. The only reason to touch an inmate is to reared aid or place them in to physical custody.
> 
> Am I ever glad I made it to my retirement!!!!!!!
> 
> - BurlyBob


I ended up working for the Local SO, just part time. I worked at the PD full time and later part time. At the SO we had to start out in the jail. back then there were no gloves….I ended up washing my hands all the time….it was gross in there. It was great for a rookie…good place to meet and deal with the not-so-upper crust folks….My brother worked in the Jail for 22 years. He had started out on the same PD as I worked for. He always said it was warm in the winter and cool in the summer.


----------



## moke

I'm going to tap out guys….nite


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

1980 I worked in the King County Jail doing a lighting project. Fortunately, we had a cell block to ourselves ) One of the inmates' favorite activities was peeing in a cup. When the guards walked down the walkway past the cells, they would ambush them with the cup full of pee ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Those jail guards remind me of evidence probably being planted. During the 1980 election, King County executive Ron Dunlap ran for reelection against Randy Revelle. They turned the King County jail into a political football in that race. I was working on a jail lighting project in the old jail at the top of the old King County courthouse.

The basement of that old courthouse is where our tools and material were staged for the jail project. It was a secure area with elevator access to the jail. Access was limited to officers bringing prisoners to book them into the jail, parking for the county executive and the executive assistant, and maintenance personnel. Very limited access to that area. My apprentice found marijuana stashed in our tools and materials in the basement of the King County courthouse. The apprentice did not even know what it was when he found it. The other wireman on the job was nearly ready to retire and was not the type of person to ever be involved in anything like that. A maintenance technician identified the substance. He told the apprentice he would turn it in to evidence. That was the last we heard of it.

The switching for the guards to control the lighting was in a common area adjacent to an occupied cell block. I was working on the switching. A prisoner came up and we chatted while I was working. When he could see I was obviously buttoning up the project, he told me he would expect me to bring in some drugs for him the next day. I had absolutely no idea where he got that idea or anything I might have said that did make him even think that I would do something like that. He told me he would give me a hundred dollars when he got out. I absolutely was not going to do it for any price and left.

A few weeks after we completed the jail project in August, it was reported the county sheriff had an undercover officer in the county jail wearing a listening device. They were charging some of the jail guards with smuggling contraband into the jail. There had been several reports in the paper about wiring and other items the prisoners had gotten from the lighting project. The items the jail officials showed me were not from our project. The wire was phone cable, not electrical wiring. There was nothing from our project.

A friend in White Center told me a KCPD officer in that area told him they did a traffic stop on a drug dealer they could not catch. They planted drugs in his vehicle and arrested him. The apprentice and I came to the conclusion the marijuana stashed in our tools and material in the basement of the courthouse was most likely planted evidence. In a limited access area, how would it get there accidentally? The officer wearing the listening device was probably the guy asking me to smuggle drugs. There is no doubt in my mind I would have been charged if I had jokingly agreed. I did not refuse to do prison work at McNeil Island, Gig Harbor, and Monroe after that, but the experience made me question if it was prudent to work in those areas and I was on high alert.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

I can't get the sone "Classical gas" out of my head.

I think I have the house secure from the rainy season for now.

Think I will get some of my lumber out of the storage unit and put it up on the shelves.

Lacking motivation and creativity.

BBob and Bandit - keep going. Nice work.

Corelz, come on man show some pictures of your table.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself..

Pills taken…waiting on the Mountain Dew Zero to fully wake me up.

Uncle Charles (Horse) decided to pay a visit to me feet, this morning….then tried the left calf, to boot…..

Gonna be one of "Them Days"....I see….


----------



## Gene01

Headed out to my mesquite supplier about 60 miles up the road. Need a couple hunnert BF of 6/4 for some table tops. This stuff is lacking all the worm holes and gullys that I usually fill with colored resin and turquoise. But, this is a rush job. No time for that mess.


----------



## 987Ron

A late morning to y'all. Already an hr. in the shop a little sanding and assembly of some very simple toy trucks for Christmas donations. More to do.

Dentist $$$ visit this afternoon, new crown. Cut into my Festool account, well it will cut it to 0.

Daughter's new puppy is a chore, she is just as bad. All the baby talk, not a way to treat a real dog. Crate here and there, animal corral etc. Never went through all this with Labs and Chessies. I guess its her Baby.

later


----------



## corelz125

Not much progress since I came back from FL Petey. Little league started and I have 2 that are playing on 2 different teams.

Like to see some pics of that table Gene.


----------



## corelz125

Havent worked in a jail yet Bob but a friend worked on Rikers Island putting up new buildings. He has quite a few stories about being there.


----------



## 987Ron

Back in the 90s I had two Sheriff's Deputies who worked in the county jail I taught to Dive, SCUBA. Both very fun guys to be around and good students. Learned quickly, all the gear and using no problems. Big problem, not afraid of anything. Like swimming towards a good sized Bull Shark out in the Gulf, 60 ft. of water, 50 ft. visibility, on their first or second ocean dive. No problem occurred but Bull Sharks are not ones to provoke.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz ever try Maverick abrasives?
> 
> - corelz125


no never heard of em.


----------



## corelz125

> Pottz ever try Maverick abrasives?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no never heard of em.
> 
> - pottz


Theyre from SoCal and they make everything there.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz ever try Maverick abrasives?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no never heard of em.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Theyre from SoCal and they make everything there.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i see there in anaheim about 30 miles from me.these days i mostly use ROS sanders with mesh sanding screens which i dont think they make.prices looked good. and made in america which is nice to see.


----------



## moke

> Pottz ever try Maverick abrasives?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no never heard of em.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Theyre from SoCal and they make everything there.
> 
> - corelz125


He Doesn't carry the good stuff….like ryobi


----------



## corelz125

> Pottz ever try Maverick abrasives?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no never heard of em.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Theyre from SoCal and they make everything there.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah i see there in anaheim about 30 miles from me.these days i mostly use ROS sanders with mesh sanding screens which i dont think they make.prices looked good. and made in america which is nice to see.
> 
> - pottz


They do carry sanding screens.


----------



## moke

> Pottz ever try Maverick abrasives?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no never heard of em.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Theyre from SoCal and they make everything there.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah i see there in anaheim about 30 miles from me.these days i mostly use ROS sanders with mesh sanding screens which i dont think they make.prices looked good. and made in america which is nice to see.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> They do carry sanding screens.
> 
> - corelz125


Just not that fun!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Hey my irrigation is going in. Hot as blazes out there. Guys working all day in the heat.

Charity function tonight.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One day a friend and I were target shooting at a spot out in the woods. We were about done and getting ready to leave. A couple of guys came. They said they were law enforcement and don't be surprised by what we shoot. It is illegal to shoot full autos in WA state. Not sure about that situation. They shot full autos  We didn't stick around to hear it )


----------



## moke

> One day a friend and I were target shooting at a spot out in the woods. We were about done and getting ready to leave. A couple of guys came. They said they were law enforcement and don t be surprised by what we shoot. It is illegal to shoot full autos in WA state. Not sure about that situation. They shot full autos  We didn t stick around to hear it )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Have you ever shot a full auto? There are few things on this earth better… maybe sex….but that would be it….


----------



## moke

> Hey my irrigation is going in. Hot as blazes out there. Guys working all day in the heat.
> 
> Charity function tonight.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


So Petey, you have a dedicated well for this irrigation?


----------



## EricFai

M-60 machine gun, fun to shoot and carry through the woods.

I have what a chain feed grenade launcher can do, and the 20MM mini gun. Those are some cool guns.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz ever try Maverick abrasives?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no never heard of em.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Theyre from SoCal and they make everything there.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah i see there in anaheim about 30 miles from me.these days i mostly use ROS sanders with mesh sanding screens which i dont think they make.prices looked good. and made in america which is nice to see.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> They do carry sanding screens.
> 
> - corelz125


ill check again must have missed it.


----------



## bandit571

10' cord….it is what is on the other end of that cord…..M110B SP 8" Howitzer….

Ma Deuce anyone? Knew an idiot that somehow forgot to lock the ring mount, BEFORE he depressed the paddles….lucky guy still had it locked in Semi…..Still…it took him for a spin…..

Vent tube on an M-16….glowing cherry red…..along with that smell….


----------



## EricFai

Ma Deuce, yes great little gun.

Now for the big boys, the Abrams M1, there is some fire power. Been on the range with those, you can feel the percussion when they fire a shot.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz ever try Maverick abrasives?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no never heard of em.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Theyre from SoCal and they make everything there.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah i see there in anaheim about 30 miles from me.these days i mostly use ROS sanders with mesh sanding screens which i dont think they make.prices looked good. and made in america which is nice to see.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> They do carry sanding screens.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ill check again must have missed it.
> 
> - pottz


yeah found em,they charge a little more but they claim 20% more life than abranet ? ill probably give em a try next time i order.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One day a friend and I were target shooting at a spot out in the woods. We were about done and getting ready to leave. A couple of guys came. They said they were law enforcement and don t be surprised by what we shoot. It is illegal to shoot full autos in WA state. Not sure about that situation. They shot full autos  We didn t stick around to hear it )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Have you ever shot a full auto? There are few things on this earth better… maybe sex….but that would be it….
> 
> - moke


No. Sounds like I need to give it a whirl )


----------



## BurlyBob

Veni, Vidi, Vici. I believe I am victorious in the battle with the wedge, through mortise and tenon leg joint.

The first photo is using a 6 degree wedge, the second is with a 5 degree wedge. It worked! Thankfully. This make 7 attempts at getting this joint to work.



















What makes me even happier is that I now know I can repeat this process on all 4 legs. This has been a real struggle. I was about to totally give up on this.

The next technique I have to master is half blind hounds tooth dovetails. That starts tomorrow. I really must be a masochist. I'm always doing things like this to myself.


----------



## pottz

just remember bob what doesn't kill us makes us stronger…........right ? ;-/


----------



## corelz125

Gonna order it online or take a ride down there Pottz? shipping to me was $13


----------



## EricFai

BBob, you can't give up, there is always a way to accomplish the task. Well done.


----------



## pottz

> Gonna order it online or take a ride down there Pottz? shipping to me was $13
> 
> - corelz125


oh id just have them ship it,not worth my time with a 2hr run and back.i got better things to do.so how do they compare to what youve used before ?


----------



## corelz125

I just found them last night. I thought you might of seen them locally and tried them.


----------



## pottz

> I just found them last night. I thought you might of seen them locally and tried them.
> 
> - corelz125


no but i think i will,they seem to have everything.and their usa and local.


----------



## corelz125

where do you get the Abranet discs from?


----------



## pottz

> where do you get the Abranet discs from?
> 
> - corelz125


last time i got em from my local wood supplier. i but the big boxes.ive got em from amazon also.i tried the diablo screens which i sell and can get at cost but the abranet beat em out.i wont use something just because it's cheap !


----------



## moke

Pottzy I have been looking for the 80 grit metal sanding discs They replace regular 80 grit ROS discs…..can't find them…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Pottzy I have been looking for the 80 grit metal sanding discs They replace regular 80 grit ROS discs…..can t find them…
> 
> - moke


Check out the Alumina Zirconia abrasives. I use Klingspor for reference.


----------



## corelz125

That maverick site has some 6" it says can be used on metal


----------



## moke

> Pottzy I have been looking for the 80 grit metal sanding discs They replace regular 80 grit ROS discs…..can t find them…
> 
> - moke
> 
> Check out the Alumina Zirconia abrasives. I use Klingspor for reference.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I looked at Klingspor didn't see any… looking for 5" but would take 6" Alumina Abrasives is a business or the material….don;t understand


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I really don't know what you're doing but here are some links you can look at that I hope will help.

https://www.klingspor.com/ctemplate1.aspx?page=default/html/recommendationsForSpecificMaterials_en-US.html

https://www.klingspor.com/Product-Catalog/Abrasive-Discs/5-Disc/Alumina-Zirconia-3100531621

https://www.klingspor.com/Product-Catalog/Abrasive-Discs/5-Disc-3100531408


----------



## moke

> I really don t know what you re doing but here are some links you can look at that I hope will help.
> 
> https://www.klingspor.com/ctemplate1.aspx?page=default/html/recommendationsForSpecificMaterials_en-US.html
> 
> https://www.klingspor.com/Product-Catalog/Abrasive-Discs/5-Disc/Alumina-Zirconia-3100531621
> 
> https://www.klingspor.com/Product-Catalog/Abrasive-Discs/5-Disc-3100531408
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


This is literally a metal plate with abrasive on one side and hook and loop on the other. The ones you highlighted ( thanks for taking the time BTW) were different styles of paper…..these, I am told can last for years….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke,

So much construction down here. Yes I will have a dedicated irrigation well for the landscape. For now the landscape will be watered with city water. If I don't the rains will wash all the dirt way, driveway etc. That is what I asked for 90 days ago. The well is now scheduled for late june early July.

BBob perseverance pays off!


----------



## 987Ron

A good Friday morning to the masses. Up and about. Coffee on the porch.

Warm day later 91 and a slight chance of the usual afternoon shower.

AC on in the shop, finish some toy trucks for Christmas Charity donation. Get that out of the way.

Still looking for a major to semi major project.


----------



## EricFai

Pick up lumber this morning for a few custom cabinets. Contractor I work for asked if I could build some. Sure, so I get paid for my shop time, Yea.


----------



## northwoodsman

Post #1,000 for me, took a little over 14 years on LJ. We are heading towards record heat this weekend, calling for 95° tomorrow and 97° on Sunday. Had a lot of rain over the past few days so it should be nice and humid also. Time to switch from regular coffee to cold brew for the summer. I never thought I would drink cold coffee, I was never a fan of iced coffee. A little over a year ago I started making true cold brew where I grind the beans, add them to a large jar with a stainless steel filter, fill it with filtered water, and let it steep on the counter for 24 hours. After that I remove the grounds and it's very concentrated so I add a bunch more filtered water and place in refrigerator. I drink about 14 oz. a day so I have one ready and one "in process" all the time. It's extremely smooth because the acid stays in the ground beans. If I'm in the mood for a hot cup of coffee I'll sometimes heat up a cup of the cold brew. I also have a nitrogen infusion system for making and dispensing nitro brew. It's interesting. You take the cold brew and add it to miniature keg and screw on a cartridge of nitrogen or nitrous oxide and shake the heck out of it to infuse it. The keg has a tap handle on it and dispenses in a nice silky, creamy flow. It has similar visual and physical characteristics to Guinness Draught. It's fun to experiment making cold infused coffee drinks. I can buy a glass at Starbucks for $6.50 or make one for $.50 and not have to leave home.


----------



## Gene01

> Not much progress since I came back from FL Petey. Little league started and I have 2 that are playing on 2 different teams.
> 
> Like to see some pics of that table Gene.
> 
> - corelz125


Right now, they're just a stack of planed walnut. Plans call for quarter sawn white oak. But, I don't have any. Plans, also call for a 6/4 X24" round table top. At $19 a bf, that's a no go.What the heck, the future recipients are too young to know what a Limbert table looks like. These are gifts for 3 grands. They know grandpa is a bit weird so my modifications won't be a surprise.
Anyway, an executive decision was made to use mesquite for the tops. I had originally planned to glue up some 6/4 mesquite slabs but, when I found these at the mesquite yard, I couldn't pass them up.








Not round, for sure. But, they'll make some unique table tops. They average around 30" across. And all three only lightened my wallet by $90!.


----------



## 987Ron

A few of my fleet of trucks. Finished this am. Simple constuction, pine, all sanded no sharp corners or edges. No finish. Made 24 and all go to a Charity that gives out gifts for kids at Christmas. Now I can move on to the family's items. All to old for a truck.


----------



## BurlyBob

After yesterday's success I'm going to relax and just do some maintenance in the shop.


----------



## corelz125

They should make nice tables Gene.
Nice looking trucks Ron


----------



## 987Ron

A couple of my Dad's Violins, one full size one 3/4 size. He made several of the 3/4 size for the younger musician. He made all the parts except for the pegs, strings and bridge. Carved the neck etc. Inlay or purling around the edge was by hand. I have his two purling tools, good German ones.














































He made over 120 violins and violas, one cello. A few guitars Wife has a acoustic guitar he made for her with a slimmer neck for the woman's smaller hand. Made 3 or 4 electric guitars but did not like to….said it was just a board with a lot of electronics screwed on and a fancy paint job.
Most of his violins went to advanced classical students, a couple to professional classical and most to country and western Spent a lot of time securing old beat up instruments and restoring them. These were given to 2 different music teachers to give to students who could not afford an instrument. Have several commendations he recieved for this. When he would visit we would make all the pawn shops to find these. Same for bows. Won awards in the North American Violin Makers yearly contest. First for a Viola and several seconds and thirds for violins. He did not like entering contests like those. Said his violins would speak for themselves.

Good memories.


----------



## corelz125

I know i'm the minority with this one but I like cold coffee better. I can drink it faster when it's cold. I don't like ordering iced coffee in most stores they give you a cup full of ice and half of cup of coffee. Most don't listen when I tell them not too much ice. I think I only had the nitro coffee once or twice.


----------



## corelz125

Thats a work of art Ron


----------



## controlfreak

Truly incredible work Ron, love it!


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks for the comments on Dad's work. What I forgot to tell is to enter the contest the Varnish had to be home made, no store bought. Making it is an exothermic reaction, his first try was a gusher on the back patio, lots of bad smells. He finally perfected it. All the glue was hide glue from the hot pot.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, beautiful violins. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

NWM, Looks like you joined a couple months before I did. I used to answer too many electrical questions. I finally gave up answering the same ones over and over ;((

Petey, The put put mini golf series Holey Moley started a new season. Do you watch it?


----------



## moke

Ron, those violins are phenomenal. I have been working on a midget racer type toy…it requires shaping….shaping is an Old Indian word that means white man sands until his fingers bleed. I can't imagine the amount of sanding and filing that a violin takes….He must have been some craftsman. I like your trucks too…that is a very noble effort. I should be doing things like that for my community, but I am too selfish with my time. I applaud people like you that are not.

Sorry guys coffee taste like what I would imagine it is like to suck my shoe…..I know I am probably the only cop in history that did not like coffee or donuts….but I have never been accused of being normal.

Gene, those will make a cool table…I can hardly wait to see what you come up with.

Petey….any thoughts on the new bandsaw?


----------



## moke

Last night I referenced a sanding disc for ROS. I did some more digging today and it is made by Duragrit, and it is a Carbide sanding Disc. I can not access their web site as it says it is infected by some virus. I tried two different computers with two different protective software and both say the same thing…..

Has anyone had any experience with it? It is a goldish/brass looking disc,available in only the coarser grits, they are not cheap, and come in 5 and 6" sizes…..


----------



## pottz

> Not much progress since I came back from FL Petey. Little league started and I have 2 that are playing on 2 different teams.
> 
> Like to see some pics of that table Gene.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Right now, they re just a stack of planed walnut. Plans call for quarter sawn white oak. But, I don t have any. Plans, also call for a 6/4 X24" round table top. At $19 a bf, that s a no go.What the heck, the future recipients are too young to know what a Limbert table looks like. These are gifts for 3 grands. They know grandpa is a bit weird so my modifications won t be a surprise.
> Anyway, an executive decision was made to use mesquite for the tops. I had originally planned to glue up some 6/4 mesquite slabs but, when I found these at the mesquite yard, I couldn t pass them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not round, for sure. But, they ll make some unique table tops. They average around 30" across. And all three only lightened my wallet by $90!.
> 
> - Gene Howe


nice score gene id probably pay that or more for one here.


----------



## pottz

> A couple of my Dad s Violins, one full size one 3/4 size. He made several of the 3/4 size for the younger musician. He made all the parts except for the pegs, strings and bridge. Carved the neck etc. Inlay or purling around the edge was by hand. I have his two purling tools, good German ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made over 120 violins and violas, one cello. A few guitars Wife has a acoustic guitar he made for her with a slimmer neck for the woman s smaller hand. Made 3 or 4 electric guitars but did not like to….said it was just a board with a lot of electronics screwed on and a fancy paint job.
> Most of his violins went to advanced classical students, a couple to professional classical and most to country and western Spent a lot of time securing old beat up instruments and restoring them. These were given to 2 different music teachers to give to students who could not afford an instrument. Have several commendations he recieved for this. When he would visit we would make all the pawn shops to find these. Same for bows. Won awards in the North American Violin Makers yearly contest. First for a Viola and several seconds and thirds for violins. He did not like entering contests like those. Said his violins would speak for themselves.
> 
> Good memories.
> 
> - 987Ron


wow ron your dad was a very talented man.those are just beautiful instruments.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Last night I referenced a sanding disc for ROS. I did some more digging today and it is made by Duragrit, and it is a Carbide sanding Disc. I can not access their web site as it says it is infected by some virus. I tried two different computers with two different protective software and both say the same thing…..
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with it? It is a goldish/brass looking disc,available in only the coarser grits, they are not cheap, and come in 5 and 6" sizes…..
> 
> - moke


I got the link below to open.
https://duragrit.com/DuraDisc-Carbide-Sanding-Disc.html

Here is a screen shot of one. 









Are these the ones you're talking about?
I've never used them. For that price I guess I would have to have the right project before trying them.


----------



## pottz

> Ron, those violins are phenomenal. I have been working on a midget racer type toy…it requires shaping….shaping is an Old Indian word that means white man sands until his fingers bleed. I can t imagine the amount of sanding and filing that a violin takes….He must have been some craftsman. I like your trucks too…that is a very noble effort. I should be doing things like that for my community, but I am too selfish with my time. I applaud people like you that are not.
> 
> Sorry guys coffee taste like what I would imagine it is like to suck my shoe…..I know I am probably the only cop in history that did not like coffee or donuts….but I have never been accused of being normal.
> 
> Gene, those will make a cool table…I can hardly wait to see what you come up with.
> 
> Petey….any thoughts on the new bandsaw?
> 
> - moke


how funny ive never had a cup of coffee in my life and have no desire to.first off i dont like hot drinks,soup is fine though.and i just dont like the smell.anything ive every eatin that was coffee flavored i didn't care for.plus i got enough bad habits.many i know cant function in the morning without it.


----------



## pottz

> Last night I referenced a sanding disc for ROS. I did some more digging today and it is made by Duragrit, and it is a Carbide sanding Disc. I can not access their web site as it says it is infected by some virus. I tried two different computers with two different protective software and both say the same thing…..
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with it? It is a goldish/brass looking disc,available in only the coarser grits, they are not cheap, and come in 5 and 6" sizes…..
> 
> - moke


sorry i couldn't help ya with it,never seen em before but looks like leeroy has you covered.


----------



## moke

> Last night I referenced a sanding disc for ROS. I did some more digging today and it is made by Duragrit, and it is a Carbide sanding Disc. I can not access their web site as it says it is infected by some virus. I tried two different computers with two different protective software and both say the same thing…..
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with it? It is a goldish/brass looking disc,available in only the coarser grits, they are not cheap, and come in 5 and 6" sizes…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> I got the link below to open.
> https://duragrit.com/DuraDisc-Carbide-Sanding-Disc.html
> 
> Here is a screen shot of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the ones you re talking about?
> I ve never used them. For that price I guess I would have to have the right project before trying them.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Lee Roy…U da Man!!!!! Thats it! Thank you…I still can not get it to open…Is there a phone number there?


----------



## moke

Nevermind LeeRoy, I got in through a listing….thank you !


----------



## northwoodsman

I just witnessed a terrible car accident because someone was talking on their cell phone. I was in the right turn lane turning into Costco to get gas and a lady in a brand new Suburban (paper tags still) was coming out and going to turn left crossing a 4 lane divided street. All I could see is her elbow and her phone. There are two cars in the lanes next to me on my left both doing 50 mph. She can't see past me but she guns it. She gets T-boned by both of them and then spun around so hard she was then hit by a car coming from the other direction. This all happened inches from me. I knew it was going to happen before it even happened because I knew I had two cars coming up fast on my left and I could tell she was in a hurry, not paying attention, and was going to just go. They had to cut her out of her brand new vehicle. The ambulance was there in less than 2 minutes. The police were a minute behind. It ended up being a 3 ambulance event. I stuck around to be a witness but there were many of us so they didn't even ask me for my info. I sure hope that it was an important call that she was one to make it worthwhile. Wait until you get home or pull over to make a call, when you are driving pay attention to the task at hand!


----------



## pottz

> I just witnessed a terrible car accident because someone was talking on their cell phone. I was in the right turn lane turning into Costco to get gas and a lady in a brand new Suburban (paper tags still) was coming out and going to turn left crossing a 4 lane divided street. All I could see is her elbow and her phone. There are two cars in the lanes next to me on my left both doing 50 mph. She can t see past me but she guns it. She gets T-boned by both of them and then spun around so hard she was then hit by a car coming from the other direction. This all happened inches from me. I knew it was going to happen before it even happened because I knew I had two cars coming up fast on my left and I could tell she was in a hurry, not paying attention, and was going to just go. They had to cut her out of her brand new vehicle. The ambulance was there in less than 2 minutes. The police were a minute behind. It ended up being a 3 ambulance event. I stuck around to be a witness but there were many of us so they didn t even ask me for my info. I sure hope that it was an important call that she was one to make it worthwhile.
> 
> - northwoodsman


yeah i see it here all the time,on a call or texting.if it's that important pull over and talk.im surprised if it was a new car it didn't have the ability to hook up to her phone.my ranger has it so ill take a call because i dont have to pick up a phone.before that if the phone rang i never answered it.lifes worths more than mising a call.she was lucky to survive,maybe she will learn a lesson.maybe ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I just witnessed a terrible car accident because someone was talking on their cell phone. I was in the right turn lane turning into Costco to get gas and a lady in a brand new Suburban (paper tags still) was coming out and going to turn left crossing a 4 lane divided street. All I could see is her elbow and her phone. There are two cars in the lanes next to me on my left both doing 50 mph. She can t see past me but she guns it. She gets T-boned by both of them and then spun around so hard she was then hit by a car coming from the other direction. This all happened inches from me. I knew it was going to happen before it even happened because I knew I had two cars coming up fast on my left and I could tell she was in a hurry, not paying attention, and was going to just go. They had to cut her out of her brand new vehicle. The ambulance was there in less than 2 minutes. The police were a minute behind. It ended up being a 3 ambulance event. I stuck around to be a witness but there were many of us so they didn t even ask me for my info. I sure hope that it was an important call that she was one to make it worthwhile.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> yeah i see it here all the time,on a call or texting.if it s that important pull over and talk.im surprised if it was a new car it didn t have the ability to hook up to her phone.my ranger has it so ill take a call because i dont have to pick up a phone.before that if the phone rang i never answered it.lifes worths more than mising a call.she was lucky to survive,maybe she will learn a lesson.maybe ?
> 
> - pottz


I doubt it ;(( Texting tailgaters pile up every day! Back before cell phones, I used to see women putting on makeup and guys reading a newspaper north bound on I-5 in the mornings.


----------



## corelz125

Earlier today I blew right through a stop sign but I wasn't on the phone. I also did it with a cop 100' behind me. I didn't see the sign some idiot was double parked. I wasn't surprised when I saw the red and blue lights. So I pulled right over got my license ready. I told him I know Mike Haeder.


----------



## EricFai

That is why I have bluetooth connection in the truck, but if I'm in a lot if traffic I let it go to voice mail.


----------



## 987Ron

I remember back in the day working all of Okla, part of Tex and Kansas without any phone, they did not exist.
Then moved to Florida, covered most of the SE again no phone they did not exist.
Later a bag phone, plug it into car for power and outside antenna. Very spotty coverage. Company would not pay any of the costs. Boss said gadget.

Now I often enjoy leaving the house without a phone, love the independence of it. Did not need it back then can still exist without one. Trips and stuff nice to have but really one can get along well without it. Wife and daughter the phone is as necessary as the car is to go someplace.

I do not text. phone call or nothing.


----------



## moke

> Earlier today I blew right through a stop sign but I wasn t on the phone. I also did it with a cop 100 behind me. I didn t see the sign some idiot was double parked. I wasn t surprised when I saw the red and blue lights. So I pulled right over got my license ready. I told him I know Mike Haeder.
> 
> - corelz125


How did that work out for you? Did he say, Oh in that case you can go? LMAO - MMG

I got stopped the other day and knew the guy and we talked about woodworking….


----------



## northwoodsman

> I told him I know Mike Haeder.
> 
> - corelz125


How did that work for ya? I tried the same thing when I got pulled over driving through Iowa. I don't remember much afterwards. "That son of a… my wife…" and the next thing I know I was on the ground and another officer was pulling the taser leads out of me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Last summer I saw a guy run a stop sign he could not see. I thought they must have made it a 3 way stop intersection. When I got to the intersection the sign was not visible until you pass it because it is buried in a small tree. I was going to call the chity to report it, but it obviously took several years for that to happen. Chity employees must have driven through that intersection many times over the years ) I decided t wait and see if I am the only guy in the chity that cares about safety standards and codes. They will not enforce line of sight standards on this street with a 35 mph speed limit and speeders doing 50 or 60 occasionally ;((( The mayor has bragged about over 1100 code enforcements per year in the past mostly for overgrown lots and unmowed lawns )) ))


----------



## corelz125

He took my license came back a few mins later said stop driving like that and let me go. No ticket.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron, I'm late to the party. Your Dad's violins are absolutely stunning. He was obviously a master craftsman. Those pieces are incredible. I wish I had such skills!


----------



## pottz

> Earlier today I blew right through a stop sign but I wasn t on the phone. I also did it with a cop 100 behind me. I didn t see the sign some idiot was double parked. I wasn t surprised when I saw the red and blue lights. So I pulled right over got my license ready. I told him I know Mike Haeder.
> 
> - corelz125


so how long did it take to get bailed out ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> He took my license came back a few mins later said stop driving like that and let me go. No ticket.
> 
> - corelz125


 Did he write a ticket for the idiot that was double parked and blocking the view of the stop sign?


----------



## moke

Hey you all know each other don't you now….I literally had a woman ask me one time if I knew a Wisc State Trooper…cause we all do the same thing….


----------



## EricFai

Think someone was lucky to get off with a warning, and even luckier not to be hit by a car going through the intersection.


----------



## corelz125

> He took my license came back a few mins later said stop driving like that and let me go. No ticket.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Did he write a ticket for the idiot that was double parked and blocking the view of the stop sign?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No he drove around that car to. It all started with that car. I was trying to make a left and he was stopped going across the street then decided to go down the same street as me but doing about 12 mph. Then went the same way as me and stopped a few feet from the stop sign. Was probably looking for a parking spot. So when I had a chance to go around this idiot I was out of patience. Also my wife was saying you went through the stop sign.


----------



## corelz125

> Hey you all know each other don t you now….I literally had a woman ask me one time if I knew a Wisc State Trooper…cause we all do the same thing….
> 
> - moke


I get that sometimes to Mike I hear "I know so an so that does that do you know who they are?"


----------



## EricFai

Shop time this afternoon, and I get paid for it. Started building (3) 32" base cabinets, all plywood for cases cut to size and dados cut as needed. Ready to glue up. Need to build the face frames first.


----------



## corelz125

Just building the boxes Eric or doors to?


----------



## moke

> I told him I know Mike Haeder.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> How did that work for ya? I tried the same thing when I got pulled over driving through Iowa. I don t remember much afterwards. "That son of a… my wife…" and the next thing I know I was on the ground and another officer was pulling the taser leads out of me.
> 
> - northwoodsman


That'll teach ya…..we call that riden the lightening'


----------



## pottz

hey guys were at 5733,that means were in range for the next big milestone by sunday night ? am i talkin crazy or what. could be another marathon run.weve done well over two hundred in a day so it can happen ;-)) put on your running shoes,mike get the marg maker out buddy…......it's gonna be a wild ride !!!!!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Pottz you try the Diablo sanding mesh yet?


----------



## moke

> hey guys were at 5733,that means were in range for the next big milestone by sunday night ? am i talkin crazy or what. could be another marathon run.weve done well over two hundred in a day so it can happen ;-)) put on your running shoes,mike get the marg maker out buddy…......it s gonna be a wild ride !!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Go Pottzy Go


----------



## corelz125

Mike try the Cruzen yet?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you try the Diablo sanding mesh yet?
> 
> - corelz125


i think i told you that buddy.does anyone listen anymore ? yes i have,and i sell diablo everything,but i gotta say abranet is better.im curious though to try that maverick brand you turned us on to.they claim 20% longer life than abranet which would be worth the extra cost.


----------



## moke

Having some issues with my outdoor sink…..I hate plumbing…..but after an hour and a half I have an idea of how to fix it…..outdoor stuff in Iowa is a PITA


----------



## pottz

> hey guys were at 5733,that means were in range for the next big milestone by sunday night ? am i talkin crazy or what. could be another marathon run.weve done well over two hundred in a day so it can happen ;-)) put on your running shoes,mike get the marg maker out buddy…......it s gonna be a wild ride !!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Go Pottzy Go
> 
> - moke


hey when i go mike your in the passenger seat and the door is locked ;-)) buckle up buddy-lol.


----------



## northwoodsman

What's up with this sanding mesh you guys are talking about? Does it go on your ROS? Does it have to have a special backing pad to stick to? I use small sheets of it for sanding on the lathe sometimes. I have used it hand sanding drywall. Do you ever use the Granat product? It's $$ but in my opinion it lasts forever. I swear I'm on my first or second sheet of each grit.


----------



## pottz

> Having some issues with my outdoor sink…..I hate plumbing…..but after an hour and a half I have an idea of how to fix it…..outdoor stuff in Iowa is a PITA
> 
> - moke


have i said,i hate plumbing ! mike as my wife says…....call the guy !


----------



## corelz125

> Pottz you try the Diablo sanding mesh yet?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i think i told you that buddy.does anyone listen anymore ? yes i have,and i sell diablo everything,but i gotta say abranet is better.im curious though to try that maverick brand you turned us on to.they claim 20% longer life than abranet which would be worth the extra cost.
> 
> - pottz


That was like 200 posts ago I cant remember that far back. I can remember to put my shorts on before I go to the front of the house though. I bought 2 packs from the orange store today to give it a try. They came with free backer pads.


----------



## pottz

> What s up with this sanding mesh you guys are talking about? Does it go on your ROS? Does it have to have a special backing pad to stick to? I use small sheets of it for sanding on the lathe sometimes. I have used it hand sanding drywall. Do you ever use the Granat product? It s $$ but in my opinion it lasts forever. I swear I m on my first or second sheet of each grit.
> 
> - northwoodsman


i have a mirka derios 5" ros and i use it with abranet sanding discs. ive pretty much given up on regular H&L discs.for one dust collection is tottaly unobscured and they last much longer. use use them with a backing pad so as to not damage the sander pad.


----------



## corelz125

They can go onto the ros but it will wear out the hook and loop so they sell backer pads or Diablo includes one in some of their packages


----------



## moke

> Having some issues with my outdoor sink…..I hate plumbing…..but after an hour and a half I have an idea of how to fix it…..outdoor stuff in Iowa is a PITA
> 
> - moke
> 
> have i said,i hate plumbing ! mike as my wife says…....call the guy !
> 
> - pottz


The problem is , its an outdoor sink….hose fittings and weird faucets. There is no man….I'm cutting a new groove here bud…..I can't even find new sinks. And I don't need one the Stainless steel is still really good…..


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you try the Diablo sanding mesh yet?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i think i told you that buddy.does anyone listen anymore ? yes i have,and i sell diablo everything,but i gotta say abranet is better.im curious though to try that maverick brand you turned us on to.they claim 20% longer life than abranet which would be worth the extra cost.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That was like 200 posts ago I cant remember that far back. I can remember to put my shorts on before I go to the front of the house though. I bought 2 packs from the orange store today to give it a try. They came with free backer pads.
> 
> - corelz125


oh i see how this is gonna go.gloves,are off !!!!!


----------



## corelz125

whats the plumbing problem Mike


----------



## pottz

> Having some issues with my outdoor sink…..I hate plumbing…..but after an hour and a half I have an idea of how to fix it…..outdoor stuff in Iowa is a PITA
> 
> - moke
> 
> have i said,i hate plumbing ! mike as my wife says…....call the guy !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The problem is , its an outdoor sink….hose fittings and weird faucets. There is no man….I m cutting a new groove here bud…..I can t even find new sinks. And I don t need one the Stainless steel is still really good…..
> 
> - moke


do you need or use it.i had one and never used it so it's gone bye bye !


----------



## moke

> They can go onto the ros but it will wear out the hook and loop so they sell backer pads or Diablo includes one in some of their packages
> 
> - corelz125


I am not using that crap on my new festool…or the sanding carbide plate I've been looking for either. I have two old porter cable for that stuff…...


----------



## moke

> Having some issues with my outdoor sink…..I hate plumbing…..but after an hour and a half I have an idea of how to fix it…..outdoor stuff in Iowa is a PITA
> 
> - moke
> 
> have i said,i hate plumbing ! mike as my wife says…....call the guy !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The problem is , its an outdoor sink….hose fittings and weird faucets. There is no man….I m cutting a new groove here bud…..I can t even find new sinks. And I don t need one the Stainless steel is still really good…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> do you need or use it.i had one and never used it so it s gone bye bye !
> 
> - pottz


I use it all the time….I need water to clean the marg machine!!!!!


----------



## corelz125

seems everyone is making the mesh now Klingspor makes it also


----------



## pottz

> They can go onto the ros but it will wear out the hook and loop so they sell backer pads or Diablo includes one in some of their packages
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I am not using that crap on my new festool…or the sanding carbide plate I ve been looking for either. I have two old porter cable for that stuff…...
> 
> - moke


crap,what are you referring too ?


----------



## moke

Corelz…I think I have it figured out….the issue is two fold…I need a large Stainless fender washer which I can not find and the water connection ends up in the little tiny space I can not get tools into


----------



## pottz

> Having some issues with my outdoor sink…..I hate plumbing…..but after an hour and a half I have an idea of how to fix it…..outdoor stuff in Iowa is a PITA
> 
> - moke
> 
> have i said,i hate plumbing ! mike as my wife says…....call the guy !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The problem is , its an outdoor sink….hose fittings and weird faucets. There is no man….I m cutting a new groove here bud…..I can t even find new sinks. And I don t need one the Stainless steel is still really good…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> do you need or use it.i had one and never used it so it s gone bye bye !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I use it all the time….I need water to clean the marg machine!!!!!
> 
> - moke


ok then thats important !


----------



## pottz

> seems everyone is making the mesh now Klingspor makes it also
> 
> - corelz125


probably because it's better ?


----------



## corelz125

Fender washer ? what about rubber or neoprene?


----------



## moke

> They can go onto the ros but it will wear out the hook and loop so they sell backer pads or Diablo includes one in some of their packages
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I am not using that crap on my new festool…or the sanding carbide plate I ve been looking for either. I have two old porter cable for that stuff…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> crap,what are you referring too ?
> 
> - pottz


Mesh or abranet for the ROS….


----------



## pottz

damn guys im juggling two threads that are very busy and can hardly keep up.hell im afraid if i go to the bathroom ill be lost !


----------



## corelz125

festool makes the mesh discs to its part of the Granat line that Northwoods mentioned


----------



## moke

> Fender washer ? what about rubber or neoprene?
> 
> - corelz125


It needs to help mount the faucet, needs to be at least 3/4 ID and 1.5 " OD is there such a thing?


----------



## pottz

> They can go onto the ros but it will wear out the hook and loop so they sell backer pads or Diablo includes one in some of their packages
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I am not using that crap on my new festool…or the sanding carbide plate I ve been looking for either. I have two old porter cable for that stuff…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> crap,what are you referring too ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Mesh or abranet for the ROS….
> 
> - moke


abranet is mesh mike.


----------



## pottz

double post.


----------



## pottz

i cant believe this mesh sanding screen talk hasn't lured the duck out by now. probably lucky for some of you.hell would be paid !!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Mike, yes building doors too. Shaker style to match the new cabinets in the kitchen we are working on. Counters are going to be installed in 2 weeks. These are a bit custom due to the depth only being 16" they asked if I could build them and I said yes. They are going to be better than the box store. I am actually using plywood for the cases, and Poplar for the face frames. Painted white.


----------



## moke

> They can go onto the ros but it will wear out the hook and loop so they sell backer pads or Diablo includes one in some of their packages
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I am not using that crap on my new festool…or the sanding carbide plate I ve been looking for either. I have two old porter cable for that stuff…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> crap,what are you referring too ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Mesh or abranet for the ROS….
> 
> - moke
> 
> abranet is mesh mike.
> 
> - pottz


Yes, I know but what will that do to the hook and loop on the festool..


----------



## corelz125

He must be on one of his LJs boycotts and is raping and pillaging in his viking ship


----------



## moke

> He must be on one of his LJs boycotts and is raping and pillaging in his viking ship
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO


----------



## corelz125

> Mike, yes building doors too. Shaker style to match the new cabinets in the kitchen we are working on. Counters are going to be installed in 2 weeks. These are a bit custom due to the depth only being 16" they asked if I could build them and I said yes. They are going to be better than the box store. I am actually using plywood for the cases, and Poplar for the face frames. Painted white.
> 
> - Eric


2 weeks? how many do you have to make?


----------



## pottz

> They can go onto the ros but it will wear out the hook and loop so they sell backer pads or Diablo includes one in some of their packages
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I am not using that crap on my new festool…or the sanding carbide plate I ve been looking for either. I have two old porter cable for that stuff…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> crap,what are you referring too ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Mesh or abranet for the ROS….
> 
> - moke
> 
> abranet is mesh mike.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes, I know but what will that do to the hook and loop on the festool..
> 
> - moke


nothing if you just use the backer pads.your festools pad will stay pristine.


----------



## pottz

> He must be on one of his LJs boycotts and is raping and pillaging in his viking ship
> 
> - corelz125


looks like i gotta do some emails and slap his ass around again !!!! damn kids !!!!!


----------



## corelz125

> Fender washer ? what about rubber or neoprene?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> It needs to help mount the faucet, needs to be at least 3/4 ID and 1.5 " OD is there such a thing?
> 
> - moke


from under the counter or the top of the sink?


----------



## moke

> They can go onto the ros but it will wear out the hook and loop so they sell backer pads or Diablo includes one in some of their packages
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I am not using that crap on my new festool…or the sanding carbide plate I ve been looking for either. I have two old porter cable for that stuff…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> crap,what are you referring too ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Mesh or abranet for the ROS….
> 
> - moke
> 
> abranet is mesh mike.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes, I know but what will that do to the hook and loop on the festool..
> 
> - moke
> 
> nothing if you just use the backer pads.your festools pad will stay pristine.
> 
> - pottz


Man now I need these?


----------



## moke

I have been making a sprint car without the wings style toy for my neighbor. The back and front are both shaped. It also uses skate board wheels. Blazing a new trail here.
Shaping is an old Indian word for white man who sands until his fingers bleed….


----------



## moke

> Fender washer ? what about rubber or neoprene?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> It needs to help mount the faucet, needs to be at least 3/4 ID and 1.5 " OD is there such a thing?
> 
> - moke
> 
> from under the counter or the top of the sink?
> 
> - corelz125


I comes through the side of the sink…..I can send you some photos tomorrow


----------



## pottz

> They can go onto the ros but it will wear out the hook and loop so they sell backer pads or Diablo includes one in some of their packages
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I am not using that crap on my new festool…or the sanding carbide plate I ve been looking for either. I have two old porter cable for that stuff…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> crap,what are you referring too ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Mesh or abranet for the ROS….
> 
> - moke
> 
> abranet is mesh mike.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes, I know but what will that do to the hook and loop on the festool..
> 
> - moke
> 
> nothing if you just use the backer pads.your festools pad will stay pristine.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Man now I need these?
> 
> - moke


no big deal bud there very cheap.


----------



## pottz




----------



## moke

> They can go onto the ros but it will wear out the hook and loop so they sell backer pads or Diablo includes one in some of their packages
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I am not using that crap on my new festool…or the sanding carbide plate I ve been looking for either. I have two old porter cable for that stuff…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> crap,what are you referring too ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Mesh or abranet for the ROS….
> 
> - moke
> 
> abranet is mesh mike.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes, I know but what will that do to the hook and loop on the festool..
> 
> - moke
> 
> nothing if you just use the backer pads.your festools pad will stay pristine.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Man now I need these?
> 
> - moke
> 
> no big deal bud there very cheap.
> 
> - pottz


Pheww!


----------



## corelz125

If theres a nut and its hard to reach you might need a basin wrench


----------



## moke

> If theres a nut and its hard to reach you might need a basin wrench
> 
> - corelz125


Already did…not enough room….but there appears to be a plate on the back of the sink carcass I can take off to access it….


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike what you need is an old fashioned fiberglass or plastic laundry sink with the deep tub and 4 legs. In the winter you unscrew the hose from the faucet, take off the legs throw them in the tub, and put it in the corner until spring. With the deep tub it's easy to wash, rinse, and sanitize the parts. Nothing gets lost. Just my $.02. You can also use it for cleaning your spray equip.


----------



## moke

> Mike what you need is an old fashioned fiberglass or plastic laundry sink with the deep tub and 4 legs. In the winter you unscrew the hose from the faucet, take off the legs throw them in the tub, and put it in the corner until spring. With the deep tub it s easy to wash, rinse, and sanitize the parts. Nothing gets lost. Just my $.02. You can also use it for cleaning your spray equip.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Have looked at those…ugly….this looks like a little grill. Cool as hell I thought about the stainless version of the laundry but big $$$$


----------



## corelz125

A basin wrench doesnt fit either?


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike, you got a nut that's hard to reach? I'm trying to picture using a basin wrench. Are you trying to get to it from the back or the front?


----------



## moke

> A basin wrench doesnt fit either?
> 
> - corelz125


not and turn it…let me see if this plate comes off, before I get carried away… just noticed it has screws about 730 tonight.


----------



## pottz

> Mike what you need is an old fashioned fiberglass or plastic laundry sink with the deep tub and 4 legs. In the winter you unscrew the hose from the faucet, take off the legs throw them in the tub, and put it in the corner until spring. With the deep tub it s easy to wash, rinse, and sanitize the parts. Nothing gets lost. Just my $.02. You can also use it for cleaning your spray equip.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Have looked at those…ugly….this looks like a little grill. Cool as hell I thought about the stainless version of the laundry but big $$$$
> 
> - moke


i agree those sinks are fugly as hell.


----------



## EricFai

Mike you could use and old fashion wash tub and pitcher, like on a dry sink. Winter time pack it away.


----------



## moke

> Mike, you got a nut that s hard to reach? I m trying to picture using a basin wrench. Are you trying to get to it from the back or the front?
> 
> - northwoodsman


back


----------



## corelz125

It looks like this? https://www.ereplacementparts.com/mounting-nut-p-869680.html


----------



## moke

I will shoot some photos of the set up tomorrow, just remember we are just getting outside this year and do not hav everything set up…


----------



## pottz

> Mike, you got a nut that s hard to reach? I m trying to picture using a basin wrench. Are you trying to get to it from the back or the front?
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> back
> 
> - moke


i hate it when i cant reach my nuts !


----------



## EricFai

Come on Mike, your retired. That should have been top priority. It's been 80 here the past week and I started up the pool around the first of April.


----------



## moke

> It looks like this? https://www.ereplacementparts.com/mounting-nut-p-869680.html
> 
> - corelz125


That might work…but not sure if there is room for that….


----------



## corelz125

So there might be 2 screws holding it on


----------



## moke

> Come on Mike, your retired. That should have been top priority. It s been 80 here the past week and I started up the pool around the first of April.
> 
> - Eric


All its done is rain….has not been above 70 so far…now tomorrow it is supposed to get to 75


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike, good luck with your nut. I'm checkin' out guys.


----------



## pottz

i wonder how hot it's been where petey is.we have friends that moved to florida and it's been 93 today and the humidity was 92% !!!! oh hell no.they lived here in socal most of their life,so why the hell would you go there ? they had a croc in their garage one day.bugs constantly and that kind of weather. florida ain't for me !


----------



## pottz

> Mike, good luck with your nut. I m checkin out guys.
> 
> - northwoodsman


im thinkin he may have to remove it…..ouchhhh!


----------



## moke

> So there might be 2 screws holding it on
> 
> - corelz125


no its totally supported by the main "stem" on the faucet. I have had this thing for 10 to 15 years. They used to be common, this one is made by Grand Hall. Grand Hall makes a lot of the grills for Sams (Members Mark), Costco and some smaller resellers….they do market Grand Hall stuff but it is not a big name but most of the grills you see around are made ny them. I have modified it many times but this is a major overhaul. If I can get this done I should be good for another 10 years…


----------



## moke

> Mike, good luck with your nut. I m checkin out guys.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> im thinkin he may have to remove it…..ouchhhh!
> 
> - pottz


I'll keep my nut thanks LOL


----------



## pottz

damn guys already at 5800 !


----------



## moke

I can get this Diablo ROS Abranet stuff at my Diablo dealer? Acme tool…


----------



## moke

> damn guys already at 5800 !
> 
> - pottz


Good job Pottzy….


----------



## pottz

111 posts for the day,so far.we'll make the big 6k by tomorrow easy,im goin for tomorrow night.mike likes big numbers. i aim to please !


----------



## pottz

> I can get this Diablo ROS Abranet stuff at my Diablo dealer? Acme tool…
> 
> - moke


try it you'll lke it ! you like festool.would you put cheap tires on a porche ? you dont take a precision sanding tool and down grade with cheap sandpaper.


----------



## pottz




----------



## moke

> - pottz


Are you sure those are women?


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> Are you sure those are women?
> 
> - moke


oh hell no !


----------



## pottz

sorry buddy a little mix up !


----------



## moke

> sorry buddy a little mix up !
> 
> - pottz


Now you got it!!! Send them to Iowa please…...Actually at my age that might kill me….


----------



## pottz

> sorry buddy a little mix up !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Now you got it!!! Send them to Iowa please…...Actually at my age that might kill me….
> 
> - moke


i know it would be my end.but what a way too go ;-))


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> sorry buddy a little mix up !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Now you got it!!! Send them to Iowa please…...Actually at my age that might kill me….
> 
> - moke


Yeah, only send 6 of them.


----------



## pottz

i think were dyin out tonight mike.but thats ok because it's been a bitch tryin to keep up tonight-lol. save your energy buddy because were goin all the way to 6k tomorrow !


----------



## moke

I am going to hit the rack…...thanks all ....


----------



## pottz

> sorry buddy a little mix up !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Now you got it!!! Send them to Iowa please…...Actually at my age that might kill me….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Yeah, only send 6 of them.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


well finally the a team shows up. where you been,hell it's fading out now.the east coast guys are gone to bed i guess ? rich will probably pop in soon,he's kind of a late owl !


----------



## pottz

> I am going to hit the rack…...thanks all ....
> 
> - moke


ive got dw on the way for a tuck in bud! sleep tight little mike.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, I agree w Corlez , that is a work of art.

I also like your trucks for charity.

Woke up at 430am, one dawg had to pee. Turn on the laptop and see that my mobile base ordered from Harvey got delivered to my old house. Jumped in the truck and it was sitting on the front steps. I hope to assemble the bandsaw today on the mobile base.

BTW coffee has to be hot for me.

Moke, I hope to give feedback in a few days on the saw. Busy lately.

So the cabinet company sent a new quy, I could see he was embarrassed. He was given all kinds of parts that did not go to anything. Just about nothing got done. Mark's cabinets (never use them) period!


----------



## 987Ron

Petey In this day of shortages, delays, lack of personnel, The thought of trying to get a new home up and running right is a challenge I am not sure i could do. Have enough of a problem getting the lawn mowed, and still searching for someone that could replace screen on the porch. 
Hot coffee for sure. Ice is for Tea. Cold is for bier.

Morning all, breakfast over, lovely out, 72 outside but 80s later. Of course chance of rain in the afternoon.

Thanks to all for the comments on Dad's Violins. He was a great Father and mentor. An example that I try to emulate. My Great grandfather was his hero. Marshal in Indian Terr, Okla. later Sheriff of Harrison Ark.
GGF played a fiddle. After his death Dad finally found the old fiddle, it was busted up pretty bad. No one would repair it as it was to cheap an instrument etc. So Dad got some books on Violin making and proceeded to do it himself, I have that fiddle. That led to his violin making.
Dad wanted to be an engineer, his father did not think he needed to finish High School, work in the Upholstery shop build furniture etc. Dad became one of two registered Engineers in Okla that never attended a Univ. Totally self taught. He was a design engineer with Philips 66 with up to 50 draftsmen reporting to him. 
One of the compliments I cherish on Dad was at his funeral, his boss told me "If your Dad had that piece of paper from the Univ. I would have been working for him instead of him working for me"

Visited him at his desk or rather drafting table, would not use an office, sat with the draftsmen with a drafting table. He was leaned back, feet on the bottom drawer. Told him he was not working and getting things done.  His reply "They pay me for what I get done, not for what I do" Used that a couple of times in my jobs.

Have a great day..


----------



## Gene01

Got nothing earth shaking to contribute but, it's been a blast reading what ya'all post. 
Gonna be 100° here in S. AZ, today. With the predicted winds of 25-30 mph it'll be a blast furnace. 
Going to son's place for an early mother's day party. He has a pool but, I'm banned. The last time I dove in, my obesity and velocity damned near emptied it. 
Probably won't get back in the shop until Monday. 'Bout ready to start the glue ups for the modified Limbert tables. Gave away my 6" Sears jointer several years ago. Glad to get rid of it. Piece of space hogging junk! Now it's a router table job for the few pieces that didn't get a smooth enough rip. If all the pieces were of the same width, I'd gang them and run them through the planer. No such luck. Foresight is one of my many lacks.


----------



## northwoodsman

Morning Gene. How are the PC 690's working out? Maybe a dozen of us should get together and pose for a Moke's Workshop Calendar - Lumberjocks Swimsuit Edition. Instead of selling them, we could make people donate money to a charity to keep us from posting the photo's on here. One you see something the image is stuck in your head forever.


----------



## controlfreak

> Dad wanted to be an engineer, his father did not think he needed to finish High School, work in the Upholstery shop build furniture etc. Dad became one of two registered Engineers in Okla that never attended a Univ. Totally self taught. He was a design engineer with Philips 66 with up to 50 draftsmen reporting to him.
> One of the compliments I cherish on Dad was at his funeral, his boss told me "If your Dad had that piece of paper from the Univ. I would have been working for him instead of him working for me"
> 
> Visited him at his desk or rather drafting table, would not use an office, sat with the draftsmen with a drafting table. He was leaned back, feet on the bottom drawer. Told him he was not working and getting things done. His reply "They pay me for what I get done, not for what I do" Used that a couple of times in my jobs.
> 987Ron


This makes me think of my FIL he worked in the mining business like his Dad, Grandfather and before. His Great grandfather mapped out all the mineral deposits in the Upper Midwest for Thomas Edison. So he opened a mining company because he knew where all the good stuff was. FIL just knew what it took to crush rock or anything else. The way Soldier field looks white, that came out of the family mine. They put the title of "Engineer" on his business card, he never graduated high school. Ron your Father was a very smart and skilled man, I respect that, I raise my glass to both of you!


----------



## corelz125

> Morning Gene. How are the PC 690 s working out? Maybe a dozen of us should get together and pose for a Moke s Workshop Calendar - Lumberjocks Swimsuit Edition. Instead of selling them, we could make people donate money to a charity to keep us from posting the photo s on here. One you see something the image is stuck in your head forever.
> 
> - northwoodsman


The Duck already managed this. When he posted the pic of him in his pink boots and house dress. That might be the cover of the calendar


----------



## pottz

> Morning Gene. How are the PC 690 s working out? Maybe a dozen of us should get together and pose for a Moke s Workshop Calendar - Lumberjocks Swimsuit Edition. Instead of selling them, we could make people donate money to a charity to keep us from posting the photo s on here. One you see something the image is stuck in your head forever.
> 
> - northwoodsman


yeah nobody is gonna want to see me in a speedo thats for damn sure.


----------



## moke

> Morning Gene. How are the PC 690 s working out? Maybe a dozen of us should get together and pose for a Moke s Workshop Calendar - Lumberjocks Swimsuit Edition. Instead of selling them, we could make people donate money to a charity to keep us from posting the photo s on here. One you see something the image is stuck in your head forever.
> 
> - northwoodsman


GA-ga-ga-ga thats me gagging..


----------



## pottz

> Morning Gene. How are the PC 690 s working out? Maybe a dozen of us should get together and pose for a Moke s Workshop Calendar - Lumberjocks Swimsuit Edition. Instead of selling them, we could make people donate money to a charity to keep us from posting the photo s on here. One you see something the image is stuck in your head forever.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> The Duck already managed this. When he posted the pic of him in his pink boots and house dress. That might be the cover of the calendar
> 
> - corelz125


hell ill gladly pay to never see that again-lol.


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike - you're the photo pro, we need you to take the pictures! Do you need us to send you some "glamour" shots so you can prepare? First we need to determine the top 13 candidates. We can use the points system, age x weight. We've already seen ducky, he's got the cover page.


----------



## moke

> Mike - you re the photo pro, we need you to take the pictures! Do you need us to send you some "glamour" shots so you can prepare? First we need to determine the top 13 candidates. We can use the points system, age x weight. We ve already seen ducky, he s got the cover page.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Is your point system, most points win?.....These guys are all golfers, lets go low score…..and oh…
Oh Hell no!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

NWM- that is a funny idea!

Big day in the shop. I have the sore hands to prove it.

Wanted to get the bandsaw assembled, so had to cut some plywood for the Harvey universal base. (high quality btw) much beafier that the Delta universal bases. With the cutting of the plywood, I had to lower the Sawstop outfeed table, so that was a giant pain. Got that done, and assembled the mobile base.

Then spend 2 1/2 hrs or so assembling the Harvey. Instructions are not great. One video from BENTS workshop was some but not much help.

Putting the table on, and feeding the Trunnion bolts into holes you can't see. Cast iron table and fence weigh about 75-80 lbs. That was a challenge.

Instructions for putting the blade on are almost useless. If I did not own a couple of bandsaw in the past, I still might be working on it. Still not sure about tension of the blade. It's pretty tight right now.

Things like take the blade insert out. No instruction. There is a spring loaded thing holding it in. You just have to figure stuff out.

Got it done, it runs. I am pleased so far. Harvey needs to get some Youtubes out there.

Third night of charity evens in a row.

Getting up and down off the floor a lot is hard work. I'm getting a little old.


----------



## 987Ron

Calendar Phot shoot call:
All kinds of photos come to mind of how you might "pose" the man with wood working in mind

1. Open work bench, bare legs below torso above. Mid behind the bench.
2 Board in hand similar to above
3. Spray gun with paint smears on body, gun shielding vitals.
4. Any tool in hand covering the sweet spot.
5. On a step stool shot from behind.
6. Using a hand saw, with saw as cover.

Golly this would be an interesting bit of nonsense. I am to old to qualify but might help with the peddling of the wares.

On second thought maybe not. Out to the shop with the camera….wife says no!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ha too funny Ron!

Could also pose nude at the lathe but sweaty and covered with saw dust, could work.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm…Nah..
Getting some woodworking done..


----------



## 987Ron

For all those to shy to pose maybe they could wear a dust mask. and ear protectors. Hmmmm

Camera man might have some ideas on use of a shop apron also, leather one,

Enough of this. Time for a Flensberger Dunkel. Clothed.


----------



## northwoodsman

Petey - you just found your next project! Make a YouTube video on assembling your bandsaw. Of course that would mean taking it apart, packing it back up, and starting over. Just think how much easier it would be the second time around. I'd bet you could get thousands of followers, likes, and even subscribers. You may even pick up a sponsor or two along the way. Follow it up with some tool reviews. People would trust the word of a well-seasoned professional over these idiots that give a tool a 5 star review before they even plug it in. Wouldn't want to get tangled up in the lathe.

Ron - #3 - body painting! I have seen some amazing examples of that art. Don't you just want to grab a garden hose? #6 - I'd be a little scared of any blades out and about.


----------



## pottz

> Ha too funny Ron!
> 
> Could also pose nude at the lathe but sweaty and covered with saw dust, could work.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


ok guys you can use this pic of me if you want i guess !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ewwww why are you googling naked men on lathe :<(((((((((((( LOL


----------



## northwoodsman

We tell our wives we're going out to the shop and that's how they picture us. Don't they?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Then spend 2 1/2 hrs or so assembling the Harvey. *Instructions are not great.* One video from BENTS workshop was some but not much help.
> 
> Putting the table on, and feeding the Trunnion bolts into holes you can t see. Cast iron table and fence weigh about 75-80 lbs. That was a challenge.
> 
> *Instructions for putting the blade on are almost useless.* If I did not own a couple of bandsaw in the past, I still might be working on it. Still not sure about tension of the blade. It s pretty tight right now.
> 
> Things like take the blade insert out. *No instruction.* There is a spring loaded thing holding it in. You just have to figure stuff out.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I have seen that too! I concluded they are written in a foreign language by someone who has no idea about what they are writing about, then poorly translated to English ;((


----------



## 987Ron

I once wrote a manual for our company. The bosses liked it but had me work with a "Technical Editor" to "clean it up" etc. The final product after his rewriting was totally useless. We quietly sent out the un-edited version. 
Saw it happen on some other things where "requirements" got in the way of understanding.


----------



## corelz125

Northwoods I think this is more or less what they have in mind when we're in the shop.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Northwoods I think this is more or less what they have in mind when we re in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


You're probably right corelz.


----------



## pottz

> ewwww why are you googling naked men on lathe :<(((((((((((( LOL
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


petey was interested !


----------



## pottz

> Northwoods I think this is more or less what they have in mind when we re in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You re probably right corelz.
> 
> - northwoodsman


mine is thinking more like this !


----------



## 987Ron

I think they think we go to the shop, turn on a machine or two to make noise so it sounds like we are busy, having donned our bluetooth head phone ear protectors and are sitting quietly in a chair listening to some torch singer like Julie London. Sounds good to me come to think of it. Off to the shop.


----------



## Gene01

> Morning Gene. How are the PC 690 s working out? Maybe a dozen of us should get together and pose for a Moke s Workshop Calendar - Lumberjocks Swimsuit Edition. Instead of selling them, we could make people donate money to a charity to keep us from posting the photo s on here. One you see something the image is stuck in your head forever.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Hey, are you the guy that shipped me those like new 690s? If so, THANK YOU! Haven't used either one, yet. Their time's a comin', though.
I have plans.


----------



## pottz

man a slow day,anyone here ? we got 154 posts to 6k,this aint lookin good to happen by tonight. our leader is no where to be found.probably gettin the marg maker ready for the summer run.and doing some testing,if ya know what i mean !


----------



## 987Ron

Hey I am trying to do my part. Give me something to fuss about. Afterall I am a grumpy olde man


----------



## 987Ron

Question:

We have a new puppy.

Why do women talk to puppies using baby talk? Even a Doberman Pincher or a German Shepard.


----------



## pottz

> Hey I am trying to do my part. Give me something to fuss about. Afterall I am a grumpy olde man
> 
> - 987Ron


grumpy is my motto ron.hell my goal is to be clint eastwood in gran torino. (GET OFF MY LAWN) ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

One of my answers when some ask How are you doing? Answer Not to bad for a grumpy old man.


----------



## pottz

> Question:
> 
> We have a new puppy.
> 
> Why do women talk to puppies using baby talk? Even a Doberman Pincher or a German Shepard.
> 
> - 987Ron


i think they think it's cute,like talking to a baby.and why do people talk to babies that way also.makes no sense.just talk to them the way youd talk to anyone.i mean you wanna teach a kid to talk jibberish-lol.


----------



## northwoodsman

Ron, do you golf? I gave it up 20 years ago and it changed my attitude, I'm a much happier person since. I used to be grumpy when I played.


----------



## pottz

> One of my answers when some ask How are you doing? Answer Not to bad for a grumpy old man.
> 
> - 987Ron


sometimes i just say,why, do you really care ?


----------



## northwoodsman

Hopefully they don't get the puppy confused with a baby. Sticking a finger in their mouth may not turn out the same.


----------



## pottz

damn ron looks like you and i gotta do another 148 posts tonight ! considering your already at,what 8:16 i dont think were gonna do it without some help-lol.


----------



## pottz

delete


----------



## 987Ron

May be able to stay awake for a few more minutes. Boring here, wife and daughter watching a Ms. Marple Mystery. Only good part is looking in the background at the woodwork and furniture and an occasional old British car.


----------



## bandit571

Moke: When you get a bit of time to watch some youtube…..search for Liliac…then remember that these 5 are barely out of their teens…

I'll leave it at that…let me when you have watched a few….


----------



## northwoodsman

One of my favorite YouTube channels for home improvement is Welcome to the Woods. I love the Composite Decking Front Steps episode.


----------



## moke

> great stuff…
> 
> - Flareup123


We gone….


----------



## 987Ron

Big grown up dogs time to out, then bed time for all here. Carry on.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Moke: When you get a bit of time to watch some youtube…..search for Liliac…then remember that these 5 are barely out of their teens…
> 
> I ll leave it at that…let me when you have watched a few….
> 
> - bandit571


OMG bandit! They are incredible!!! How did you come across them? At first I though the lead singer was lip syncing but she's the real deal.


----------



## moke

> Moke: When you get a bit of time to watch some youtube…..search for Liliac…then remember that these 5 are barely out of their teens…
> 
> I ll leave it at that…let me when you have watched a few….
> 
> - bandit571


I'll give it shot!


----------



## pottz

> great stuff…
> 
> - Flareup123
> 
> We gone….
> 
> - moke


well about time fearless leader-lol


----------



## pottz

> Big grown up dogs time to out, then bed time for all here. Carry on.
> 
> - 987Ron


g-nite little ronnie !


----------



## pottz

gave it a shot then shot it ! sorry not my kind of music !


----------



## corelz125

Where's the pics of the sink Mike?


----------



## moke

Alright…good day, finally got a good day to work outside!
Corelz, I got to thinking about you saying to use rubber washers, they were great spacers! Thanks. I had to get a different water line, long story but the hose bib I originally bought last fall, had a backflo built in, I had to use it backwards in the design…..so had to get rid of it. Long story but it works great….ready for you bas%*ds now!

Got all my water lines set up and ready to roll. Now have to work on lighting and the wife on her flowers. Grass thickened up today too!


----------



## pottz

were not makin 6k tonight boys ! a very dead day !


----------



## corelz125

Don't think I'll make the late shift tonight. Had to go to flux core welding class today at 7 am.


----------



## corelz125

100 year old house there's been many issues I've had to figure out how to fix it. I'll try a lot of plumbing issues. Lucky though I have a good plumber who doesn't charge an arm, leg and kidney rate.


----------



## moke

Sorry Corelz…forgot to shoot photos….tomorrow? Thanks for the help! 
I have a bunch of organizers with 24 drawers, I have bought many many "hardware assortments" and filled 8 or 10 of those cabinets. I bought two different rubber grommet kits, there were many that would work. Good suggestion!

I call those cabinets "Haeders Hardware"....its great.


----------



## pottz

> 100 year old house there s been many issues I ve had to figure out how to fix it. I ll try a lot of plumbing issues. Lucky though I have a good plumber who doesn t charge an arm, leg and kidney rate.
> 
> - corelz125


100 years old,sounds expensive.lots of maintenance !!!!


----------



## pottz

well hell mike just because we wont hit the big one doesn't mean that marg maker cant fill our needs ?


----------



## moke

Forgot to mention, there was a plate I could take off to access the back of the sink,.....worked great set for another 10!


----------



## corelz125

> 100 year old house there s been many issues I ve had to figure out how to fix it. I ll try a lot of plumbing issues. Lucky though I have a good plumber who doesn t charge an arm, leg and kidney rate.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 100 years old,sounds expensive.lots of maintenance !!!!
> 
> - pottz


100 or 35 sooner or later you have to start replacing everything. The electric drives me crazy I wish I could re do all of it but thats not possible. basement is finished, the walls are plaster and no straight runs to anything.


----------



## corelz125

Picked up another bottle of Kraken tonight Mike. Think the price went up a couple $1 from the last time I bought it. I was contemplating between the Kraken and Gosling black seal. The 94 proof made up my mind to go with the Kraken. Capt. Morgan makes a black spiced rum now to but it was $44. its 94.6 proof. for .6 more power I wont pay almost double.


----------



## corelz125

Had to also get 2 bottles of some Freefall Sangria crap for the wife.


----------



## moke

My house was built in 72'...In 2003 I stripped the family room down to the studs, rewired it, so I could put in a theater room…..or a cheap version…..I have a bunch of outlets. In Feb I redid the modem and wifi…..I put in 5G to cover the entire property…...I have way to many wifi toys and needed extra bandwidth.


----------



## moke

I got Cruzen, and still havent tried it yet. It is Black Rum.


----------



## corelz125

Thought you were gonna try it today while grilling?


----------



## pottz

holy sh#t guys your puttin me to sleep ! this has got to be the most boring saturday night on this thread ever !!! at least the swap thread was entertaining today. i think ill call it a night boys,as has everyone else i guess ?


----------



## moke

SNL Pottzy?


----------



## moke

> Thought you were gonna try it today while grilling?
> 
> - corelz125


Grilling tomorrow instead…..too much work today…


----------



## corelz125

Calling it a Night? Its 7:30 on a Sat


----------



## pottz

> SNL Pottzy?
> 
> - moke


no just bored !


----------



## pottz

> Calling it a Night? Its 7:30 on a Sat
> 
> - corelz125


or 10:30 your time. me im west coast,ready to party and there is none…..........


----------



## corelz125

The woodshed seems busy tonight


----------



## pottz

> Thought you were gonna try it today while grilling?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Grilling tomorrow instead…..too much work today…
> 
> - moke


grilled burgers tonight,yummm.tomorrow for momma it's grilled prime beef rib eye steaks.yeah im a slacker-lol.


----------



## pottz

> The woodshed seems busy tonight
> 
> - corelz125


hell everything is busier than here !


----------



## pottz

> The woodshed seems busy tonight
> 
> - corelz125


maybe ill check em out.oh hell,am i that bored ?


----------



## moke

> The woodshed seems busy tonight
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> maybe ill check em out.oh hell,am i that bored ?
> 
> - pottz


THe wife is having me cook chicken burgers and fried taters tomorrow


----------



## moke

Did you email the duck?


----------



## corelz125

Mike take one of these boat rides.


----------



## pottz

> Did you email the duck?
> 
> - moke


not yet,he's just in one of his moods again.every so often he gets his panties in a wad and wont talk for a week or two,or more. ive gotten jokes emailed so i know he's still alive-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Mike take one of these boat rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


ive seen those vids of that inlet before,very dangerous for those not skilled and knowledge of the conditions.


----------



## moke

> Mike take one of these boat rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ive seen those vids of that inlet before,very dangerous for those not skilled and knowledge of the conditions.
> 
> - pottz


THe Police boat was exactly the boat we had, except ours was dark green. A Whaler, very useful for that type of work…..We never had the top up though.


----------



## moke

Any idiot that goes into those type of waves deserves what he gets…..


----------



## pottz

> Mike take one of these boat rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ive seen those vids of that inlet before,very dangerous for those not skilled and knowledge of the conditions.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> THe Police boat was exactly the boat we had, except ours was dark green. A Whaler, very useful for that type of work…..We never had the top up though.
> 
> - moke


yeah when i fished the queen charlotte islands for salmon in canada the lodge used boston whalers,vitually unsinkable.


----------



## pottz

i think corelz just tapped out so it's just you and me bud.looks like we shoot for 6k tomorrow ? been a slow day period here.ive popped on and off all day between yard work and special projects for momma for her big day. probably slow tomorrow too with guys takin care of mom,for those that still have one in their life anyway.lost mine 30 years ago.always a sad day for me.


----------



## moke

You have access all around the boat to help or talk to folks. It had a 185 Evinrude, after getting up on plane and trimming it would fly….we didnt need it though


----------



## moke

> i think corelz just tapped out so it s just you and me bud.looks like we shoot for 6k tomorrow ? been a slow day period here.ive popped on and off all day between yard work and special projects for momma for her big day. probably slow tomorrow too with guys takin care of mom,for those that still have one in their life anyway.lost mine 30 years ago.always a sad day for me.
> 
> - pottz


Sounds good!


----------



## pottz

i remember boston whalers ads,they cut one in half and it still would float !


----------



## moke

> i remember boston whalers ads,they cut one in half and it still would float !
> 
> - pottz


wow…...I didnt realize…..we never even had water in the boat.


----------



## pottz

> i remember boston whalers ads,they cut one in half and it still would float !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> wow…...I didnt realize…..we never even had water in the boat.
> 
> - moke


you can fill one full of water and they wont sink.which was very reassuring when in the frigid water of northern canada.we all wore survival suits also,just in case.


----------



## moke

> i remember boston whalers ads,they cut one in half and it still would float !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> wow…...I didnt realize…..we never even had water in the boat.
> 
> - moke
> 
> you can fill one full of water and they wont sink.which was very reassuring when in the frigid water of northern canada.we all wore survival suits also,just in case.
> 
> - pottz


Not sure that is my definition of fun…..


----------



## corelz125

Still here got stuck on watching the worst of the inlet. If you cant handle a boat you have no business going in or out of that inlet.


----------



## corelz125

Some of those boats have some serious horsepower on the back of them.


----------



## pottz

> i remember boston whalers ads,they cut one in half and it still would float !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> wow…...I didnt realize…..we never even had water in the boat.
> 
> - moke
> 
> you can fill one full of water and they wont sink.which was very reassuring when in the frigid water of northern canada.we all wore survival suits also,just in case.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not sure that is my definition of fun…..
> 
> - moke


fun no but save your life,yes !


----------



## moke

> Some of those boats have some serious horsepower on the back of them.
> 
> - corelz125


I saw that! 175's?


----------



## pottz

> Some of those boats have some serious horsepower on the back of them.
> 
> - corelz125


well if your gonna go out in that you damn well better have,no place for a small boat with a 10hp !


----------



## moke

> Some of those boats have some serious horsepower on the back of them.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well if your gonna go out in that you damn well better have,no place for a small boat with a 10hp !
> 
> - pottz


I am sure that is a rush, but exceptionally dangerous, and dependent on those motors!


----------



## pottz

> Some of those boats have some serious horsepower on the back of them.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well if your gonna go out in that you damn well better have,no place for a small boat with a 10hp !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am sure that is a rush, but exceptionally dangerous, and dependent on those motors!
> 
> - moke


yeah you lose power and your screwed. you ever watch deadliest catch.in a storm if they lose the engines,it's time to call the coast guard.and pray !


----------



## moke

> Some of those boats have some serious horsepower on the back of them.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well if your gonna go out in that you damn well better have,no place for a small boat with a 10hp !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am sure that is a rush, but exceptionally dangerous, and dependent on those motors!
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah you lose power and your screwed. you ever watch deadliest catch.in a storm if they lose the engines,it s time to call the coast guard.and pray !
> 
> - pottz


Never saw the show…..you know boats are not my thing!


----------



## corelz125

One boat had four 450s on it. All four of those things wide open the boat probably barely touches the water


----------



## moke

> One boat had four 450s on it. All four of those things wide open the boat probably barely touches the water
> 
> - corelz125


Wow!!!


----------



## pottz

> Some of those boats have some serious horsepower on the back of them.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well if your gonna go out in that you damn well better have,no place for a small boat with a 10hp !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am sure that is a rush, but exceptionally dangerous, and dependent on those motors!
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah you lose power and your screwed. you ever watch deadliest catch.in a storm if they lose the engines,it s time to call the coast guard.and pray !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Never saw the show…..you know boats are not my thing!
> 
> - moke


oh yeah,i forgot !


----------



## RichT

You boys are on fire tonight!


----------



## moke

Hey Rich!!! Welcome


----------



## pottz

just sittin on the cali patio tonight,a beautiful night,well of course it's socal ! listening to john denver on amazon music,speakers on the patio of course,it's a socal given.now no john denver jokes please,he's my music idol ! whenever i want or need a lift he always delivers. his music tells the story of my own life in many ways. he was a beautiful man in many ways that died way too early.saw him live many times.sometime it's hard to hear his voice !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> You boys are on fire tonight!
> 
> - Rich


yeah like a match !!!! the goal was 6k,we fell a little short !


----------



## moke

> Some of those boats have some serious horsepower on the back of them.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well if your gonna go out in that you damn well better have,no place for a small boat with a 10hp !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am sure that is a rush, but exceptionally dangerous, and dependent on those motors!
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah you lose power and your screwed. you ever watch deadliest catch.in a storm if they lose the engines,it s time to call the coast guard.and pray !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Never saw the show…..you know boats are not my thing!
> 
> - moke
> 
> oh yeah,i forgot !
> 
> - pottz


Dont tell BBob that I know something about boats…...I do not enjoy them, but I had to learn as a commander of a boat patrol unit.


----------



## moke

Is it true John Denver was a sniper in Vietnam or is it a myth?


----------



## pottz

> Is it true John Denver was a sniper in Vietnam or is it a myth?
> 
> - moke


ahhhhh,a myth mike !


----------



## moke

ok


----------



## moke

75 left ….we'll get er tomorrow…..time to hit the sac….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mike take one of these boat rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


My BIL was leaving Westport, WA in his 26-footish boat. Westport is protected by a Jetti extending out into the Pacific. There is a shallow area called the "Bar" with very dangerous currents. He lost power crossing the Bar. Within a couple of minutes, the boat was on the Jetti. He said he and his 3 sons barely got off. There was not a piece of that boat bigger than 6 inches within a few minutes other than the engine block ;(( His next boat was a lot smaller. He didn't go fishing in the ocean again.

One morning he was heading out in the Strait of Juan de Fuca. Fog set in so thick he could not see his hand in front of his face. He heard a lot of boats passing in that fog. After it lifted he went out. He saw a guy on an inner tube salmon fishing about 5 miles off shore!


----------



## pottz

> 75 left ….we ll get er tomorrow…..time to hit the sac….
> 
> - moke


oh yeah with or without anyone it's goin 6k….....got it boys.dont piss me off !!!! ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 75 left ….we ll get er tomorrow…..time to hit the sac….
> 
> - moke
> 
> oh yeah with or without anyone it s goin 6k….....got it boys.dont piss me off !!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Honor Momma's Day with 6K )


----------



## RichT

> Is it true John Denver was a sniper in Vietnam or is it a myth?
> 
> - moke
> 
> ahhhhh,a myth mike !
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, he was more of a facial sniper, at least according to rumors about his spousal abuse.


----------



## pottz

> 75 left ….we ll get er tomorrow…..time to hit the sac….
> 
> - moke
> 
> oh yeah with or without anyone it s goin 6k….....got it boys.dont piss me off !!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Honor Momma s Day with 6K )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


take care of your mammas boys !


----------



## pottz

> Is it true John Denver was a sniper in Vietnam or is it a myth?
> 
> - moke
> 
> ahhhhh,a myth mike !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, he was more of a facial sniper, at least according to rumors about his spousal abuse.
> 
> - Rich


rumors rich,i wont go there ! hey we all have our…........skeletons,right !


----------



## pottz

enjoy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> enjoy
> 
> - pottz


John Denver's Country Roads should have been my theme song.


----------



## pottz

> enjoy
> 
> - pottz
> 
> John Denver s Country Roads should have been my theme song.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


probably mine too.sometimes i hate to admit he is my fav musician because people laugh.he was the biggest selling artist of his time. he was a great inspiration to me over my lifetime and still is.


----------



## RichT

OK, so tomorrow's the day-and Mother's Day. My mom will be smiling in heaven.

Let's chant!! Tomorrow's the day for 6K!


----------



## pottz

> OK, so tomorrow s the day-and Mother s Day. My mom will be smiling in heaven.
> 
> Let s chant!! Tomorrow s the day for 6K!
> 
> - Rich


may God bless our mothers my friend.sure miss mine even after almost 30 years,i still think about here often !


----------



## RichT

> may God bless our mothers my friend.sure miss mine even after almost 30 years,i still think about here often !
> 
> - pottz


C'mon dude, get with the spirit. Chant!!

Tomorrow's the day….


----------



## pottz

> may God bless our mothers my friend.sure miss mine even after almost 30 years,i still think about here often !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> C mon dude, get with the spirit. Chant!!
> 
> Tomorrow s the day….
> 
> - Rich


hey i was gonna do it today but no one showed up.cant do it alone.im out buddy.we'll see where tomorrow goes ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Question of the day: Who built King Arthur's Round table?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning and it's mothers day.

I think I will call and wake her up.

Forgot to post this










Got to move some stuff around in the shop.

Golf today boys b girls

Pottz 6 k should be easy today.

Question why do beautiful women and charity events go together? Or maybe it's because a lot of pro athletes where there?

Pottz if that was you at the lathe. You are holding your tool incorrectly. (keep it clean) ha


----------



## controlfreak

Back in the day John Denver was singing in a small restaurant in Snowmass Colorado. I was pitching a fit telling my mother "I don't like salad", John while singing added "salad is good for you".


----------



## 987Ron

Happy Mom's day. Wife and daughter both with flowers. To the son's and DIL for dinner tonight. All about Moms.
Good time.

Cool today high 72 expected, a bit cloudy but no rain or wind.

The old 13 yr old Lab is getting a bit fed up with the new Puppy. Finally gave it a nip and a heavy bark. Puppy ran for cover and then rolled on its back. They will sort it out without human interaction. Daughter is not so sure.

Todays the Day. only a few to go. Wake up and get on with it.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey that Bandsaw is majestic. Huge machine. My little old Delta is not as elegant. Jealousy.

Why do Charity events and good looking women go together? My Guesses:

Trophy wives? Help bring others to the event? Even good looking women want to contribute?

Nice to look at and encourages giving to show off? Fun? Money, always look for the Benjamin.


----------



## corelz125

Petey could you of built a mobile base for it yourself?


----------



## Gene01

We celebrated mom's day at our son's place, yesterday. His wife teaches 3rd grade and, Sundays are prep days. Anyway, her hubby prepared a meal of chorizo and Mussels. Fantastic!! Sounds a bit weird of a combination, but dessert was Terimisu. He had to buy that. 
He lives on the far east side of Tucson. We're way out in the western desert. The drive home, once you leave the city is gorgeous, this time of the year. We cross a mountain range of about 3K ft. The cactus, and various other native vegetation are in bloom. Lots of color. The saguaro are just putting on their flower buds. When they bloom, it's a glorious sight. The desert is vibrant….for a while.


----------



## corelz125

Gene chorizo are a good choice to add to different dishes. They have a lot of flavor to them. Cooking them mixed with other thigs the fat cooks out and adds to the dish.


----------



## pottz

> Morning and it s mothers day.
> 
> I think I will call and wake her up.
> 
> Forgot to post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to move some stuff around in the shop.
> 
> Golf today boys b girls
> 
> Pottz 6 k should be easy today.
> 
> Question why do beautiful women and charity events go together? Or maybe it s because a lot of pro athletes where there?
> 
> Pottz if that was you at the lathe. You are holding your tool incorrectly. (keep it clean) ha
> 
> - Peteybadboy


that band saw is a beaut petey,ive heard a lot of good things about their machines. that guy probably never even seen a lathe before much less know what it does or how to use a lathe tool.


----------



## pottz

wife got flowers friday,i gave her cook top a heavy cleaning yesterday because she hates to use strong cleaners.made breakfast this morning now gonna wash her car.ill do dinner tonight,some prime rib eyes and baked potatoes with a good cabernet.then id say thats enough.if she's lucky our son just might give her a call ? onward to the 6k.later boys.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene chorizo are a good choice to add to different dishes. They have a lot of flavor to them. Cooking them mixed with other thigs the fat cooks out and adds to the dish.
> 
> - corelz125


We use a lot of it. Depending on which Carneceria we buy from, it ranges from mild to feiry. It's great with scrambled eggs. Some can be a little fatty. In some cases, one might not want to wander far from the John. And, if you chose the hot stuff, that trip could be painful.


----------



## moke

Afternoon Gents….
A happy Mothers day to you all…..I took my wife plant shopping. Between all the plants/shrubs for the shop, fertilizer, grass seed, and a little decor, we managed to drop a thousand dollars…..in three hours. Pottzy, now you know why I don't have a domino?

Wife is yelling at me to get to work cutting up the taters for later…

Oh Bandit….really like the sound of the Lilacs, now the rhythm guitar and keyboards, are going to have to end their concerts at 7:30 because it will be past their bedtime, but they really sound good…listened to three songs….

Later fellas we can hit this 6K easy….

Oh Petey, that is a good looking bandsaw…looks industrial….big time!


----------



## 987Ron

Add my post to help with the 6K now as off to the son's for dinner. Home late. Free food.

Nap time.


----------



## corelz125

> Gene chorizo are a good choice to add to different dishes. They have a lot of flavor to them. Cooking them mixed with other thigs the fat cooks out and adds to the dish.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> We use a lot of it. Depending on which Carneceria we buy from, it ranges from mild to feiry. It s great with scrambled eggs. Some can be a little fatty. In some cases, one might not want to wander far from the John. And, if you chose the hot stuff, that trip could be painful.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I use it in eggs all the time. I'll dice them and put them in the frying pan first to cook a lot of the fat out. I buy the Goya ones they arent hot at all.


----------



## pottz

> Gene chorizo are a good choice to add to different dishes. They have a lot of flavor to them. Cooking them mixed with other thigs the fat cooks out and adds to the dish.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> We use a lot of it. Depending on which Carneceria we buy from, it ranges from mild to feiry. It s great with scrambled eggs. Some can be a little fatty. In some cases, one might not want to wander far from the John. And, if you chose the hot stuff, that trip could be painful.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I use it in eggs all the time. I ll dice them and put them in the frying pan first to cook a lot of the fat out. I buy the Goya ones they arent hot at all.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i love a good chorizo omlet. ive found the quality can vary a lot,some of it is real fatty and greasy.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene chorizo are a good choice to add to different dishes. They have a lot of flavor to them. Cooking them mixed with other thigs the fat cooks out and adds to the dish.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> We use a lot of it. Depending on which Carneceria we buy from, it ranges from mild to feiry. It s great with scrambled eggs. Some can be a little fatty. In some cases, one might not want to wander far from the John. And, if you chose the hot stuff, that trip could be painful.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I use it in eggs all the time. I ll dice them and put them in the frying pan first to cook a lot of the fat out. I buy the Goya ones they arent hot at all.
> 
> - corelz125


You must have a different kind of chorizo in NY. Ours is already ground up and spiced.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Mother's Day!!

Who built King Arthur's Round table?

Sir Cumfrence


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning and it s mothers day.
> 
> I think I will call and wake her up.
> 
> Forgot to post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to move some stuff around in the shop.
> 
> Golf today boys b girls
> 
> Pottz 6 k should be easy today.
> 
> Question why do beautiful women and charity events go together? Or maybe it s because a lot of pro athletes where there?
> 
> Pottz if that was you at the lathe. You are holding your tool incorrectly. (keep it clean) ha
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Impressive saw


----------



## moke

> Happy Mother s Day!!
> 
> Who built King Arthur s Round table?
> 
> Sir Cumfrence
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That is baaaad! Almost as bad a NWman's calendar idea….I went to bed last thinking about his calender and the movie Tommy…."fat man in little coat"....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Happy Mother s Day!!
> 
> Who built King Arthur s Round table?
> 
> Sir Cumfrence
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That is baaaad! Almost as bad a NWman s calendar idea….I went to bed last thinking about his calender and the movie Tommy…."fat man in little coat"....
> 
> - moke


))


----------



## RichT

> Gene chorizo are a good choice to add to different dishes. They have a lot of flavor to them. Cooking them mixed with other thigs the fat cooks out and adds to the dish.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> We use a lot of it. Depending on which Carneceria we buy from, it ranges from mild to feiry. It s great with scrambled eggs. Some can be a little fatty. In some cases, one might not want to wander far from the John. And, if you chose the hot stuff, that trip could be painful.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I use it in eggs all the time. I ll dice them and put them in the frying pan first to cook a lot of the fat out. I buy the Goya ones they arent hot at all.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You must have a different kind of chorizo in NY. Ours is already ground up and spiced.
> 
> - Gene Howe


He's referring to Spanish chorizo. Totally different animal. It's more like linguiza than Mexican chorizo.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron good input.

Corlez, putting a 500lb machine on a home made base did not come to mind. The Harvey base is vey well made and stable when rolling and dropped to the ground. (yes I guess I could make one) It was 80 bucks. So I thought no brainer.

Topa - good one.

Girls beat the boys today. Scramble we were 64 Girls 62.

I called my mom. She will be 90 on June 13th.


----------



## corelz125

Yea Gene we have more Puerto Rican and Dominican food than Mexican. So there are differences. Even from Puerto Rican to Dominican something's are different.


----------



## corelz125

$80 ain't bad. Buying the casters would be half of that. Would be a way to use up some scrap wood.


----------



## pottz

> Ron good input.
> 
> Corlez, putting a 500lb machine on a home made base did not come to mind. The Harvey base is vey well made and stable when rolling and dropped to the ground. (yes I guess I could make one) It was 80 bucks. So I thought no brainer.
> 
> Topa - good one.
> 
> Girls beat the boys today. Scramble we were 64 Girls 62.
> 
> I called my mom. She will be 90 on June 13th.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


if it's well made for 80 bucks forget making one.


----------



## northwoodsman

I called my mom also, thanks for the reminder. You guys will laugh at this, I'm willing to bet that I have the youngest mom on this forum, at least in relationship to my age. My mom is only 7 years older than me. I'm not kidding. We are actually good friends, my dad died 13 years ago. My parents got divorced and my dad married a much younger woman. When I was in my late teens she adopted me. It sounds weird but I have thought of her as my mom for 37 years. When I was younger the girls that I dated all thought that it was weird because she would hang out and party with us.


----------



## splintergroup

Reminds me of a fellow at work. He married an older lady and officially adopted her daughter. Her birth certificate was reissued and listed the age of the parents. He was 13.


----------



## pottz

> I called my mom also, thanks for the reminder. You guys will laugh at this, I m willing to bet that I have the youngest mom on this forum, at least in relationship to my age. My mom is only 7 years older than me. I m not kidding. We are actually good friends, my dad died 13 years ago. My parents got divorced and my dad married a much younger woman. When I was in my late teens she adopted me. It sounds weird but I have thought of her as my mom for 37 years. When I was younger the girls that I dated all thought that it was weird because she would hang out and party with us.
> 
> - northwoodsman


thats cool man.we should all be so lucky.when mom died my dad married a woman about his age.he passed 20 years ago.we dont call her "mom" though. cant use the words we call her,not family friendly !!!!!


----------



## moke

Just got done with dinner. Chix /bacon wrapped kabobs with italian dressing seasoning….fried taters with onions, Calico beans with bacon and hamburger…..choc pie…was good. The wife has me bbq a bunch of toher stuff for the week…stuffed srooms', Cod on a plank, chix burgers….she made potato salad too…..I will eat like a king again…so much for the diet!

My life was boring, Mom and Dad, original model, we did take in my "brother", although he had parents, which I am close to, his Dad built power plants all over the world…he stayed with us for years at a time.

Corelz took some photos of the sink will post shortly…


----------



## moke

It needs to be cleaned up, but is ready for the season mechanically….



























It is all collapsed right now there is a deep sink under the slider on the top, I bought the faucet on ebay a couple of seasons ago….just one water temp….tapped into the faucet on the side of the house, with RV water line…..works great!


----------



## pottz

i had a similar sink unit.in 10 years i used it maybe 3 times.the scrap metal guys sure enjoyed it though.i put it in the alley and it was gone in an hour !


----------



## pottz

damn mike were dead again,but it's moms day so hey.29 to go.ill crawl over the finish line alone if needed.with a bullet in the leg to boot.and pepper sprayed by rogue cops hired by trump !!! ;-)) it's on man.

oh and ill be grilling rib eyes in between.anything for you buddy !


----------



## northwoodsman

Pottz let's see a picture of those ribeyes once they come off the grill. We want to see what we are missing.


----------



## northwoodsman

I made shrimp fajitas on the grill for dinner tonight. It was my wifes' birthday this week also so we went to Lazy Dog last night. It's a chain but everything is made from scratch and really good. We went early and watched the derby while eating some appetizers before dinner.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz let s see a picture of those ribeyes once they come off the grill. We want to see what we are missing.
> 
> - northwoodsman


you got it !


----------



## EricFai

Ribeyes sound good, better as a prime rib. Took my sweetie out for breakfast this morning, best meal of the day. She decided to have her leftover BBQ from yesterday. I had the left over Swiss Steak.

And a little shoo time. Glued up the cases for the cabinets I'm building.


----------



## pottz

> I made shrimp fajitas on the grill for dinner tonight. It was my wifes birthday this week also so we went to Lazy Dog last night. It s a chain but everything is made from scratch and really good. We went early and watched the derby while eating some appetizers before dinner.
> 
> - northwoodsman


that sounds real good too. we have a lazy dog here to,no not the beagle ! wife has gone but ive not tried it yet.


----------



## pottz

> Ribeyes sound good, better as a prime rib. Took my sweetie out for breakfast this morning, best meal of the day. She decided to have her leftover BBQ from yesterday. I had the left over Swiss Steak.
> 
> And a little shoo time. Glued up the cases for the cabinets I m building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


*LEFTOVERS FOR MOMS DAY !!!!*


----------



## EricFai

My sweetie does not like seafood, won't even try it. So we don't go to those joints.


----------



## EricFai

Good BBQ yesterday. Her kids are in Mississippi and New York, and she saw both of them a few weeks back. Didn't want anything special today, and she heard from her kids today.


----------



## pottz

> My sweetie does not like seafood, won t even try it. So we don t go to those joints.
> 
> - Eric


yeah mine either.after here surgery to remove part of her colon her tastes changed ! we used to eat salmon and shrimp or whatever and now she just wont eat it anymore. something about that kind of surgery changes your likes.the guy that used to work with me had hernia surgery,after wards he lost his taste for beer.he drank beer his whole life.strange.


----------



## pottz

> Good BBQ yesterday. Her kids are in Mississippi and New York, and she saw both of them a few weeks back. Didn t want anything special today, and she heard from her kids today.
> 
> - Eric


thats good,our son sent flowers.he's in texas,and did call her today.


----------



## northwoodsman

Where at in TX Pottz? Lost his taste for beer? Is it even worth getting out of bed on weekends then? Nice looking outdoor party area Mike. After today's spending spree I assume that it will look like Pottz's backyard by next weekend. So that's what you can have when you don't have kids.


----------



## EricFai

We like the simple things here. Would have taken a drive, but a little chilly here today, like an early fall. But back up into the 80's the next few days.


----------



## 987Ron

Home for steaks at the sons. All you rock and roll lovers can you beat this music son was playing.

Albert King and Stevie Ray Vaughn playing together. Both greatest of the great guitar players. Fantastic blues.

Hope you make the 6K. Check in the am. Nite.


----------



## northwoodsman

> We like the simple things here. Would have taken a drive, but a little chilly here today, like an early fall. But back up into the 80 s the next few days.
> 
> -Eric


We were just short of 100° today here in the Dallas area. It wasn't bad. Yesterday was only in the mid 80's. I can handle it until it gets to be day after day after day…


----------



## EricFai

Ron, yes Stevie Ray Vaughn was a rocker, his heart and soul was in the Blues. If I am correct the Blues is where he actually got his start in the music world.


----------



## moke

> Ron, yes Stevie Ray Vaughn was a rocker, his heart and soul was in the Blues. If I am correct the Blues is where he actually got his start in the music world.
> 
> - Eric


He has a great version of Superstition!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz let s see a picture of those ribeyes once they come off the grill. We want to see what we are missing.
> 
> - northwoodsman


here ya go.damn tasty but a little over cooked for me at least.wife loved it,and made some tasty home fries to go with the steak and cabernet.


----------



## 987Ron

Stevie Ray Vaughn started in the blues, did a stent of rock forgot the rocker turned down an offer to be the guitarist and returned to the blues. Died in helicopter crash, I think in his early 30s Not sure of exact dates or time. 
Like part of his stuff but not all. Sometimes the heavy music to me is just noise. My hearing not the fault of the musicians.

Nite again. this time the computer is off.


----------



## pottz

> Where at in TX Pottz? Lost his taste for beer? Is it even worth getting out of bed on weekends then? Nice looking outdoor party area Mike. After today s spending spree I assume that it will look like Pottz s backyard by next weekend. So that s what you can have when you don t have kids.
> 
> - northwoodsman


our son is in cedar park,suburb of austin. moke could only dream of catching me in the backyard beauty-lol. but i dont have a professional marg maker though ;-(((


----------



## pottz

> Home for steaks at the sons. All you rock and roll lovers can you beat this music son was playing.
> 
> Albert King and Stevie Ray Vaughn playing together. Both greatest of the great guitar players. Fantastic blues.
> 
> Hope you make the 6K. Check in the am. Nite.
> 
> - 987Ron


*HOPE TO MAKE 6K*!!!! oh it's gonna get done son. as for music,hard to beat !


----------



## moke

The Marg maker is packed up waiting for warmer weather….at least 80! haven't made it there yet!


----------



## moke

I am bored with the "tart" margs I have been making…...need to do some research on youtube for something new!


----------



## pottz

*ok guys it's getting close,remember it's "mothers" day so this one is for mike,ok!*


----------



## corelz125

You want hot water for that Mike or the one temp is good enough?


----------



## pottz

> I am bored with the "tart" margs I have been making…...need to do some research on youtube for something new!
> 
> - moke


AVACADO margs buddy,it's the hottest thing right now.im gonna try it.


----------



## EricFai

Tradional Margarettia, frozen with the salt on the edge of the glass.


----------



## pottz

*easy guys !!!!!*


----------



## moke

> You want hot water for that Mike or the one temp is good enough?
> 
> - corelz125


I'm good with cold…...its wet and mostly that is what I need. I do have a mixture of dish soap on hand usually, so I can kill the germs with that and rinse to clear it….


----------



## moke

6K!!!!!!


----------



## moke

Thank you mom…..


----------



## corelz125

Avocado? not sure about that


----------



## moke

ok when is 7?


----------



## moke

> I am bored with the "tart" margs I have been making…...need to do some research on youtube for something new!
> 
> - moke
> 
> AVACADO margs buddy,it s the hottest thing right now.im gonna try it.
> 
> - pottz


Seriously? Do you have to hug a tree while consuming it?


----------



## EricFai

There ya go Mike, you have the honor.


----------



## corelz125

One job i was on they had this little unit under the sinks that was plugged in that provided hot water for all the sinks not sure if it was 110 or 220 though


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

> Avocado? not sure about that
> 
> - corelz125


go for it !


----------



## corelz125

No sign of LeeRoy


----------



## pottz

> ok when is 7?
> 
> - moke


damn man im exhausted,gimme a week at least !


----------



## moke

> There ya go Mike, you have the honor.
> 
> - Eric


Thank you Eric!


----------



## pottz

> One job i was on they had this little unit under the sinks that was plugged in that provided hot water for all the sinks not sure if it was 110 or 220 though
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i got one for my shop sink.work great.mines made by bosch.only holds about a gallon though !


----------



## moke

> One job i was on they had this little unit under the sinks that was plugged in that provided hot water for all the sinks not sure if it was 110 or 220 though
> 
> - corelz125


I don't have a hot water knob….much less would that unit hold up outside?


----------



## pottz

> No sign of LeeRoy
> 
> - corelz125


i paid him just to watch.it was a slow week so he took it.


----------



## pottz

> One job i was on they had this little unit under the sinks that was plugged in that provided hot water for all the sinks not sure if it was 110 or 220 though
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I don t have a hot water knob….much less would that unit hold up outside?
> 
> - moke


well if you dont have both hot and cold maybe no good.but as long as it is protected no problem.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz the hot water unit its 110? can take it off and bring it inside?


----------



## moke

Do any outdoor kitchens have hot water? I just figured no…..


----------



## northwoodsman

pottz - steaks look good. Just a little disappointed I didn't get an invite however. Mike - how about a watermelon marg, a meyer lemon, key lime, orange creme, hibiscus, cantaloupe, honeydew, something with mint or lavender, strawberry rhubarb, amarena cherry, vanilla chai with cinnamon or clove, infuse with wine, frozen sangria…


----------



## corelz125

> Do any outdoor kitchens have hot water? I just figured no…..
> 
> - moke


If its close to the house it could.


----------



## pottz

this is right above my shop office,it just plugs in and holds about 1-2 gallons ? not sure.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz the hot water unit its 110? can take it off and bring it inside?
> 
> - corelz125


yes 110 can be used inside no problem.thats what it's made for actually.


----------



## pottz

> Do any outdoor kitchens have hot water? I just figured no…..
> 
> - moke


most dont !


----------



## moke

> this is right above my shop office,it just plugs in and holds about 1-2 gallons ? not sure.
> 
> - pottz


Wow cool….but i just this one working well again…I'll wait a while…..


----------



## pottz

> pottz - steaks look good. Just a little disappointed I didn t get an invite however. Mike - how about a watermelon marg, a meyer lemon, key lime, orange creme, hibiscus, cantaloupe, honeydew, something with mint or lavender, strawberry rhubarb, amarena cherry, vanilla chai with cinnamon or clove, infuse with wine…
> 
> - northwoodsman


slow down boy your gonna over excite mike with way too many choices.hell i just suggested avacado and their in a tail spin ;-))


----------



## pottz

> this is right above my shop office,it just plugs in and holds about 1-2 gallons ? not sure.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Wow cool….but i just this one working well again…I ll wait a while…..
> 
> - moke


this is very small will fit almost anywhere.it's just not made for large volumn of hot water though.


----------



## moke

NWMan can you pm me the recipee for the lemon and key lime sometime? no hurry…


----------



## corelz125

Selections Mike
https://www.twistedalchemy.com/products/copy-of-holiday-mimosa-kit-6-x-25-4-oz-bottles-free-shipping?variant=37740824395976&currency=USD&utm_medium=product_sync&utm_source=google&utm_content=sag_organic&utm_campaign=sag_organic&utm_source=google&utm_medium=paid&utm_campaign=16129534248&utm_content=&utm_term=&gadid=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIo7225anR9wIViojICh1flgWoEAQYAiABEgJLPPD_BwE&selling_plan=795181256


----------



## moke

avocado…how about Kale?


----------



## corelz125

> this is right above my shop office,it just plugs in and holds about 1-2 gallons ? not sure.
> 
> - pottz


That doesnt look like a GFCI outlet there Pottz is it on a gfci breaker? I'm gonna have to have Bob give you a summons for breaking the code


----------



## northwoodsman

> NWMan can you pm me the recipee for the lemon and key lime sometime? no hurry…
> 
> - moke


Check out corelz link. There are some great kits there. I don't drink.


----------



## moke

> Selections Mike
> https://www.twistedalchemy.com/products/copy-of-holiday-mimosa-kit-6-x-25-4-oz-bottles-free-shipping?variant=37740824395976&currency=USD&utm_medium=product_sync&utm_source=google&utm_content=sag_organic&utm_campaign=sag_organic&utm_source=google&utm_medium=paid&utm_campaign=16129534248&utm_content=&utm_term=&gadid=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIo7225anR9wIViojICh1flgWoEAQYAiABEgJLPPD_BwE&selling_plan=795181256
> 
> - corelz125


Cool! Thanks…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I had it, there was 7 to go. I turned on 5 computers so all I had to do was go to each one and hit post.
.
.
.
.
Then my mom came in and needed help with her new phone I got her. I came back and it was already up to 6020.
Snoozed I loosed,
Be on the lookout for 7K
I'm going to play it tough.

My shop has a little water heater just like what Pottz posted, works good but doesn't give a lot.


----------



## pottz

> Selections Mike
> https://www.twistedalchemy.com/products/copy-of-holiday-mimosa-kit-6-x-25-4-oz-bottles-free-shipping?variant=37740824395976&currency=USD&utm_medium=product_sync&utm_source=google&utm_content=sag_organic&utm_campaign=sag_organic&utm_source=google&utm_medium=paid&utm_campaign=16129534248&utm_content=&utm_term=&gadid=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIo7225anR9wIViojICh1flgWoEAQYAiABEgJLPPD_BwE&selling_plan=795181256
> 
> - corelz125


maybe we all chip in and hook him up ?


----------



## corelz125

They have some bigger ones with a little tank on it


----------



## moke

> I had it, there was 7 to go. I turned on 5 computers so all I had to do was go to each one and hit post.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Then my mom came in and needed help with her new phone I got her. I came back and it was already up to 6020.
> Snoozed I loosed,
> Be on the lookout for 7K
> I m going to play it tough.
> 
> My shop has a little water heater just like what Pottz posted, works good but doesn t give a lot.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Very sneaky!!! I love it!


----------



## pottz

> avocado…how about Kale?
> 
> - moke


oh hell nooo !!!! you ever try and eat kale.it's bad raw,it's bad cooked,it's just [email protected]#%in bad period.


----------



## pottz

> this is right above my shop office,it just plugs in and holds about 1-2 gallons ? not sure.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That doesnt look like a GFCI outlet there Pottz is it on a gfci breaker? I m gonna have to have Bob give you a summons for breaking the code
> 
> - corelz125


oh im sure is must be ?


----------



## moke

> avocado…how about Kale?
> 
> - moke
> 
> oh hell nooo !!!! you ever try and eat kale.it s bad raw,it s bad cooked,it s just [email protected]#%in bad period.
> 
> - pottz


As is Avacado!


----------



## corelz125

Bob we need an inspection on Pottz water heater there.


----------



## pottz

already at 6038 ? we fight to get the mark then it zooms way past the goal in minutes ? i give up !


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike - Pink grapefruit would be another one. How do you make them now? Do you have a mix and add tequila? Or do you start with Tequila, triple sec, lime juice, simple syrup, etc.?


----------



## pottz

> avocado…how about Kale?
> 
> - moke
> 
> oh hell nooo !!!! you ever try and eat kale.it s bad raw,it s bad cooked,it s just [email protected]#%in bad period.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> As is Avacado!
> 
> - moke


your joking right ? avacado is king in cali bud.


----------



## corelz125

> I had it, there was 7 to go. I turned on 5 computers so all I had to do was go to each one and hit post.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Then my mom came in and needed help with her new phone I got her. I came back and it was already up to 6020.
> Snoozed I loosed,
> Be on the lookout for 7K
> I m going to play it tough.
> 
> My shop has a little water heater just like what Pottz posted, works good but doesn t give a lot.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


A new cell phone?


----------



## pottz

> Bob we need an inspection on Pottz water heater there.
> 
> - corelz125


dont worry about it,the gardena building inspector is my good friend of 40 years.it's "all "approved" !!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

I don't mind a chopped kale salad every once in a while.


----------



## corelz125

Mike sounds like you dont like green foods?


----------



## pottz

> Mike sounds like you dont like green foods?
> 
> - corelz125


kale isn't even a food, green or whatever,it's just not edible period !!!!! my wife loves her raw veggies but even she wont eat that crap !


----------



## moke

> Mike - Pink grapefruit would be another one. How do you make them now? Do you have a mix and add tequila? Or do you start with Tequila, triple sec, lime juice, simple syrup, etc.?
> 
> - northwoodsman


Typically I don't use a mix. Now I use Lime juice, lemon juice, orange juice, gran marina, small amount of sugar, triple sec, Jose Quervo Gold, and blend with shaved ice in the marg maker. I occasionally use frozen strawberries instead of orange juice. Orange juice makes it really tart, which I really like, but everyone does not. Grand marnina really makes the marg good….expensive, but hey for my friends anything!!!


----------



## pottz

> Mike sounds like you dont like green foods?
> 
> - corelz125


man avacados are a cali staple here.we use on everything. and we pay for em.about a buck each average.we live for friends with avacado trees.


----------



## moke

> Mike sounds like you dont like green foods?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> man avacados are a cali staple here.we use on everything. and we pay for em.about a buck each average.we live for friends with avacado trees.
> 
> - pottz


I love my veggies….I find avocado to be weird….


----------



## pottz

> Mike - Pink grapefruit would be another one. How do you make them now? Do you have a mix and add tequila? Or do you start with Tequila, triple sec, lime juice, simple syrup, etc.?
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Typically I don t use a mix. Now I use Lime juice, lemon juice, orange juice, gran marina, small amount of sugar, triple sec, Jose Quervo Gold, and blend with shaved ice in the marg maker. I occasionally use frozen strawberries instead of onrange juice. Orange juice makes it really tart, which I really like, but everyone does not.
> 
> - moke


WOW BUD,did you say jose cuervo ? that [email protected]#t is best used to clean paint brushes with. sad when your so far from the border and can only get crap tekillya ! only collage kids here drink that crap just because it's cheap !


----------



## pottz

> Mike sounds like you dont like green foods?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> man avacados are a cali staple here.we use on everything. and we pay for em.about a buck each average.we live for friends with avacado trees.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I love my veggies….I find avocado to be weird….
> 
> - moke


dude i gotta you to the coast to get you cleansed of the toxins your putting in your body. first off dump that jose crapkillya,then were gonna get some good mexican food in you.start off with some spicy guak !!! then wash that down with some margs made with good tequila ! lets book a flight so i can work on a detox plan.


----------



## moke

Jose Quervo Gold is pricey my friend! I also use Patron…..
I have been known though to use cheapo tequilla for my in laws!


----------



## pottz

i drink this when im making margs.sams club sells it.my neighbor form beliize turned me onto it.price around 30 bucks a bottle !


----------



## pottz

> Jose Quervo Gold is pricey my friend! I also use Patron…..
> I have been known though to use cheapo tequilla for my in laws!
> 
> - moke


price and quality are soon seperated !


----------



## corelz125

I like avocado mixed in a salad or with some dishes or even on a sandwich, my dog loves it.


----------



## moke

I really like avocado on some one else's table!


----------



## corelz125

You really dont like a good guacamole?


----------



## pottz

> I really like avocado on some one else s table!
> 
> - moke


oh man…..........so much work to do,so little time ! i suppose you dont like cilantro either.oh hell,can you even find it in the midwest hell ?


----------



## moke

Well my wife worked me half to death today….going to hit the sack…thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Well my wife worked me half to death today….going to hit the sack…thanks everyone!!!!
> 
> - moke


yeah i did my share too and she has thanked me several times for it.i said babe it's all good,it's your day,and you deserved it.good woman are hard to find,i hope you guys all have one ? if so,hang on and never let go !


----------



## pottz

ok kids it's been another big milestone,62 posts over the top.wow.so im gonna join mike and say good nite.it's a 4am wake up for me.back to reality boys.


----------



## RichT

> 6K!!!!!!
> 
> - moke


6K for Mother's Day! I'm happy for you Mike.

10K is on the horizon.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning jocks,

Tired after 3 straight days of charity partys.

Goin golfing. Good friend can only chip and putt - back from shoulder surgery.

Welcome WayneRooney.

Congrats on 6k.


----------



## 987Ron

> As is Avacado!
> 
> - moke
> 
> your joking right ? avacado is king in cali bud.
> 
> - pottz


Avacado when prepared always looked like something you might see in a baby diaper. sorry Pottz. Have not had to deal with baby diapers for many years. Back in the day of cloth diapers I had a boss with 4 kids. One of his comments was "You are not really married until you can eat a sandwich and slosh a diaper in the potty at the same time." 
For all you moderns in the old days no disposable diapers, all made of cloth, when dirty sloshed in the stool, wrung out and later washed. Good old days???


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, cool again this am. Dog siting this am so lots of barking, Corgi's bark a lot. 
Coffee and soon breakfast and then errands to run. 
74 today later.

Have a good week. 7K soon


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike - I thought of a few more flavors. Mango, Pineapple, and Georgia Peach Melba - peach with a swirl of raspberry puree in the glass.

For the Key Lime - use freshly squeezed Key Limes. For Meyer Lemon use freshly squeezed Meyer Lemons. Bump up the sweetness to bring out the flavor. You may even want to balance with a tad of sea salt (not iodized table salt). Adding simple sugar and salt will likely make it colder also. When you use orange juice have you ever tried using the frozen concentrate (don't add the water) instead of the juice, it will add a sweeter flavor because of the concentrated flavors and more sugar.

Instead of using sugar, use simple syrup, it gives you a smoother, more rounded flavor. It really does make a difference. Take equal amounts of sugar and filtered water, stir well in a pan, bring to a boil until sugar is dissolved, remove from heat and allow to cool. Store sealed in refrigerator. It thickens slightly as it cools. Use in any beverages like cocktails, tea, or lemonade. I will sometimes infuse mine with lemon zest, orange zest, lime zest, vanilla bean, or even a sliver of a hot pepper. If I infuse it I just add enough for a subtle hint. Infusing is optional of course. The nice thing about having simple syrup on hand is you can also add it to your marg maker at the last minute and don't have to worry about getting the sugar to dissolve, or you can add it to an individual marg based on someone's specific preference.


----------



## pottz

i see we had a late night visitor delivering some spam. probably sent by the duck ;-))


----------



## Gene01

> i see we had a late night visitor delivering some spam. probably sent by the duck ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Cricket mustard caught it. Didn't see any spam this AM.


----------



## pottz

> i see we had a late night visitor delivering some spam. probably sent by the duck ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Cricket mustard caught it. Didn t see any spam this AM.
> 
> - Gene Howe


look after rich's post,wayne rooney,last post of the night.


----------



## northwoodsman

> i see we had a late night visitor delivering some spam. probably sent by the duck ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Cricket mustard caught it. Didn t see any spam this AM.
> 
> - Gene Howe


It's under the name WayneRooney. He has posted in several other posts as well and I flagged it before.


----------



## BurlyBob

I missed it too. I'm fixing to sell off a few of hand planes if anyone is interested. I'll post about them later.


----------



## EricFai

BBob, I may be interested. Especially to see what you have to offer.


----------



## 987Ron

Took the Porsche out for a good run on some twisty nice back roads. Most fun I have had in awhile. The P-car needs a bath, been neglected a bit while I recovered from the hip surgery. All is go in the car now, exit and entering no problem, driving and riding is better in it than the other vehicles we have, more comfortable.


----------



## controlfreak

> I missed it too. I m fixing to sell off a few of hand planes if anyone is interested. I ll post about them later.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I have in the plane word is what I call ODO, Order Dis Order. PM me on what you have. I hate bidding wars, you on the other hand…


----------



## corelz125

> i see we had a late night visitor delivering some spam. probably sent by the duck ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Cricket mustard caught it. Didn t see any spam this AM.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Is this lunch? A little spam with mustard?


----------



## EricFai

Spam, haven't had that since I was a teenager, mom would fix that for dinner at times. No desire to eat it again, just like tuna. Had enough growing up, tuna noodle casserole.


----------



## moke

> Spam, haven t had that since I was a teenager, mom would fix that for dinner at times. No desire to eat it again, just like tuna. Had enough growing up, tuna noodle casserole.
> 
> - Eric


The Duck eats it all the time!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy at work and home last few weeks.


----------



## EricFai

That is looking sharp LeeRoy.


----------



## pottz

> Been busy at work and home last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i was wondering where youve been.thats lookin real nice gunny.


----------



## pottz

> That is looking sharp LeeRoy.
> 
> - Eric


gunny might take that as a compliment-lol.


----------



## EricFai

Oh, saw the flag and was thinking LeeRoy, sorry about that.

Still a fine looking cabinet and chest of drawers, WoodBurcher.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Oh, saw the flag and was thinking LeeRoy, sorry about that.
> 
> Still a fine looking cabinet and chest of drawers, WoodBurcher.
> 
> - Eric


Thanks, no where near LeeRoy status but pretty pleased with results.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Been busy at work and home last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i was wondering where youve been.thats lookin real nice gunny.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Oh, saw the flag and was thinking LeeRoy, sorry about that.
> 
> Still a fine looking cabinet and chest of drawers, WoodBurcher.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> Thanks, no where near LeeRoy status but pretty pleased with results.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That's BS it's every bit as good as anything I make.
The reveals are perfect. Looking good.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny, I like the cabinet and design.

I am still organizing my shop. I did not realize until now why I wasn't motivated to work out there. Now I do. Got to get a lot of stuff squared away all over the new house and in the shop. Being on the board of the Golf club is messing w me too. Members can be jerks to staff, and I get protective, and can't understand the rudeness.

Pottz I was thinking the same. LeeRoy can do some nice work. Gunny that is impressive.

Gunny how did you do the joins on the carcass? You going to pain or stain?


----------



## BurlyBob

Eric and CFreak have hit me up about the planes. I've got 2-#4's, 2 #6's and 2-#7's. I could build 2 #5's on corrugated soles I found hidden in the back of a cabinet. The only kicker is they both have small cracks at the corner of the mouth. I'm in the process of sharpening the irons and flattening the chip breakers to the irons. The all need some cleaning some TLC. I've also got a crap load of parts in a box.
I'll post some photos tomorrow for everyone's amusement.


----------



## moke

Nice cabinet Gunny….is it for mom or the wife? I really like the style.

So unbelievably it is 86 in Iowa today…wearing shorts too…can't believe it. Worked outside all day so far….will sleep good tonight…getting a lot done though.
contractors came to this am, was going to do Hargrave windows, but the only wrap with white…it was fugly. So i switched to Marvin. Now mind you this is 3 doubles and i single unit and the difference between the two companies is 2600.00 Are you kidding me?
Got to back out and weed wack…just got done with mowing. Sophie the young Golden has followed the tractor about 15 yards back most of the time….not sure if that girl is all there….


----------



## corelz125

I might be interested in the parts Bob.


----------



## corelz125

Following to close reminds me when my son was little and kept running in front of the snow blower. He was 3 or 4 and didn't listen after being told stop about 6 times. He slipped and the auger caught his boot. Lucky I shut it off in time and cut his boot off. Then I got yelled at by the wife why did I let him play in front of the machine.

The Marvin are $2600 more?


----------



## EricFai

BBob, that means Cf and I don't have to bid against each other.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Thanks, no where near LeeRoy status but pretty pleased with results.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That s BS it s every bit as good as anything I make.
> The reveals are perfect. Looking good.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


i agree and that's hard to have perfect reveals :<))))))


----------



## BurlyBob

Eric, I'm not interested in a bidding war between anyone. I want every body happy and still talking to each other after all is said and done.


----------



## northwoodsman

It looks like Bonnie & Clyde got caught, the Sherriff Dept. employee who helped the prisoner escape from Alabama the week before last. What the hell was she thinking? Mike since you two were both in law enforcement, did you know her? Haha. It looks like they were headed to Cedar Rapids. Those two had to stand out like crazy. She apparently shot herself during the capture.


----------



## Peteybadboy

NWM ever see the movie Christmas in Ct.? He gave her the Magoo.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cabinet looks good from here, Gunny. I have been wondering about you too. Glad to hear you have been busy. I was afraid the war may have been the issue ;(((


----------



## moke

> Following to close reminds me when my son was little and kept running in front of the snow blower. He was 3 or 4 and didn t listen after being told stop about 6 times. He slipped and the auger caught his boot. Lucky I shut it off in time and cut his boot off. Then I got yelled at by the wife why did I let him play in front of the machine.
> 
> The Marvin are $2600 more?
> 
> - corelz125


She was quite a ways back there…so safe but got hot….well then quit following me dummy!

Yes 2600 more..nice huh


----------



## northwoodsman

> NWM ever see the movie Christmas in Ct.? He gave her the Magoo.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Never saw that one Petey.


----------



## moke

> NWM ever see the movie Christmas in Ct.? He gave her the Magoo.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Amen! Genius! The news kept saying how because she was in LE she would be more krafty!...I was thinking she really hasn't been so far!


----------



## moke

A friend of mine that I worked with before my retirement, has the same last name of the county that the two geniuses escaped from, so he stopped at the SO to have his picture taken with a car, while on vacation. The Sheriff himself came out and struck up a conversation with him and ended up offering him a job, but the pay was so pathetic he turned it down without thinking…..he was a Sgt at the time and they offered him a Patrol Sgts position and pay, but it was still bad. Not sure how you offer someone a supervisory position without seeing his command capabilities, but hey what do I know….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Being on the board of the Golf club is messing w me too. Members can be jerks to staff, and I get protective, and can t understand the rudeness.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That has been my biggest downfall too ;(( I have wondered why I was the only guy who confronted the superintendent who exhausted heaters into a job site with 35 workmen. They all were doing what they were told; don't worry about it. Why couldn't I just leave and not worry about it?

Same with the lying and corruption in the chity about code violations. Why should I care about future homeowners doing landscaping along that 6-foot masonry wall standing on top of the ground being used as an illegal retaining wall? If it is a young family, the mayor, council, and staff has the authority to make orphans, don't they?


----------



## moke

Petey 
My FIL thinks it is funny and gets him better service by yelling at medical service workers and belittling them. I just can not be around him because I want to slap him like the child he is….And I can see that headline: Ex Captain of Robins PD beats up 89 year old man. So I maintain a constant distance. Why do people think that without provocation they should belittle and step on workers. I never discussed disciplinary actions any other place other than in private, employees or public. Except loud mouths members of the public trying to push their weight around, i enjoyed dressing them down in public

I saw repeatedly good people leave the City council because of the way they were treated. THe ones that stayed usually liked the feel of power. My guess is the general populous of the club knows you are a good man and doing a good job, just doesn't express their appreciation.


----------



## BurlyBob

Corelz,

I'll post a few photos tomorrow for all the stuff I've got.

I'm just trying to clean out a little space and recoop what I've spent over the years. I won't ask a sky high price just whats far for this day in age plus shipping. You all can pick and choose.


----------



## pottz

anyone interested i just posted my pic's from the screwdriver/marking tool swap that just wrapped up. hey mike the next swap is pens buddy.i know you love to make em,how about getting in that one ?


----------



## moke

> anyone interested i just posted my pic s from the screwdriver/marking tool swap that just wrapped up. hey mike the next swap is pens buddy.i know you love to make em,how about getting in that one ?
> 
> - pottz


I have way too much to do on the property. Bushes yard block…..grass…..No man no time, my property has to keep up with the So Cal friends!!!!


----------



## pottz

> anyone interested i just posted my pic s from the screwdriver/marking tool swap that just wrapped up. hey mike the next swap is pens buddy.i know you love to make em,how about getting in that one ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have way too much to do on the property. Bushes yard block…..grass…..No man no time, my property has to keep up with the So Cal friends!!!!
> 
> - moke


alright but im gonna keep tryin.maybe the beer/bbq swap after the pen swap.now dont tell me you dont like beer ! thats the swap im lookin forward to.


----------



## moke

Got up at 8 and went out shortly to work…..worked until 6…felt good…didn't even make a dent of what I needed to do! same tomorrow! Love it!


----------



## corelz125

Some nice projects in that marking knife swap


----------



## pottz

> Some nice projects in that marking knife swap
> 
> - corelz125


man i tell ya some of it blew me away for the quality.besides being a lot of fun they really make you push yourself to do better.


----------



## corelz125

That box that RyanGi made was something else


----------



## pottz

> That box that RyanGi made was something else
> 
> - corelz125


oh yeah plus all the tools.


----------



## moke

Going to hang it up….Nite all ….good day!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey
> My FIL thinks it is funny and gets him better service by yelling at medical service workers and belittling them. I just can not be around him because I want to slap him like the child he is….And I can see that headline: Ex Captain of Robins PD beats up 89 year old man. So I maintain a constant distance. Why do people think that without provocation they should belittle and step on workers. I never discussed disciplinary actions any other place other than in private, employees or public. Except loud mouths members of the public trying to push their weight around, i enjoyed dressing them down in public
> 
> I saw repeatedly good people leave the City council because of the way they were treated. THe ones that stayed usually liked the feel of power. My guess is the general populous of the club knows you are a good man and doing a good job, just doesn t express their appreciation.
> 
> - moke


There's a lot of that happening in all industries. The electrical wholesale house that I went to the most told me I won the customer of the year award several times but I didn't buy enough to receive the award. Most of the time I was a 1 or 2-man operation. Follow the money ) I asked why I won. They told me nearly everyone else treated them terribly, threw tantrums and gave orders to the counter people instead of asking for things.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm likewise. Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## Gene01

Good Tuesday morning, y'all. It's 03:45 out here in the AZ desert and, I'm in the shop. Got some more walnut planing to do. Been giving that little deWalt a work out. Walnut shavings and sawdust kills vegetation so, it gets spread around the outside perimeter of the shop. Cuts down the weed whacker time. Got a little 1 hp DC hooked to the planer. Bag looks to be about 20 gallon. By the time this planing job is done, there should be an about 2' swath of bare ground around the shop.


----------



## controlfreak

I need to check my planes. One has a deep rust pit on the sole but I can't remember which.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up and about barely. Cold night down to 49. Gusty today and 75 or so later.

Planning shavings for mulch, neighbor took some of mine and used it. Once was told it could attract termites. Have no idea if that is correct. I just dump mine at the dump with yard debris.

Trying to make 3 small wooden padlocks. 1 1/2" x 1 1/2", inside need a very small slat to act as a spring, so far all woods are to stiff, even when sanded down to 1/64" thick and 1/8" wide. Slat is to short to work. Even thinner or like 1/32 some just break. More woods to test. Maybe go to a plastic, or give up and do it another way. Testing my patience.

Have a good Tuesday


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, I like the cabinet and design.
> 
> I am still organizing my shop. I did not realize until now why I wasn t motivated to work out there. Now I do. Got to get a lot of stuff squared away all over the new house and in the shop. Being on the board of the Golf club is messing w me too. Members can be jerks to staff, and I get protective, and can t understand the rudeness.
> 
> Pottz I was thinking the same. LeeRoy can do some nice work. Gunny that is impressive.
> 
> Gunny how did you do the joins on the carcass? You going to pain or stain?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Mortise and tenon. And I used a HF wood chisel that I sharpened to do it. Moving forward I ordered real chisels for such work.


----------



## pottz

> Good Tuesday morning, y all. It s 03:45 out here in the AZ desert and, I m in the shop. Got some more walnut planing to do. Been giving that little deWalt a work out. Walnut shavings and sawdust kills vegetation so, it gets spread around the outside perimeter of the shop. Cuts down the weed whacker time. Got a little 1 hp DC hooked to the planer. Bag looks to be about 20 gallon. By the time this planing job is done, there should be an about 2 swath of bare ground around the shop.
> 
> - Gene Howe


dang gene i get up around 4am but im not in the shop working,just trying to get fully awake before work.


----------



## moke

Up and at em in the yard… run to the PO to mail some ebay sales…..then back at the yard….
another day in Iowa in the 80s….man I should play the lotto! 
Later people!!


----------



## moke

We are set to hit 90….with higher humidity….only in Iowa in the space of a week do you run the air cond and heat!


----------



## pottz

> We are set to hit 90….with higher humidity….only in Iowa in the space of a week do you run the air cond and heat!
> 
> - moke


damn mike i think it's time for the marg maker now !


----------



## moke

still researching the new recipee's. Blame NWMan!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Planning shavings for mulch, neighbor took some of mine and used it. Once was told it could attract termites. Have no idea if that is correct. I just dump mine at the dump with yard debris.
> 
> - 987Ron


Wood and moisture attract termites. They are everywhere here ;((


----------



## pottz

> still researching the new recipee s. Blame NWMan!
> 
> - moke


yeah he loaded you up with idea's.i still like the mango ones best.strawberry is always a go to also.


----------



## northwoodsman

> We are set to hit 90….with higher humidity….only in Iowa in the space of a week do you run the air cond and heat!
> 
> - moke


Here in TX it can happen in the same day!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> We are set to hit 90….with higher humidity….only in Iowa in the space of a week do you run the air cond and heat!
> 
> - moke


wrong here in PA. ALSO :<((((((((((


----------



## northwoodsman

> still researching the new recipee s. Blame NWMan!
> 
> - moke


You're just lucky I don't send the ideas to your wife, then the pressure would really be on. She would be asking you every day when she got home from work how there coming along and you would be sitting in your chair with an empty glass in your hand, with a big smile on your face, saying "almost there, just a fewwww more days.".


----------



## 987Ron

Nice day today,,,,,,got the P-car set for some maintenance, a bit of shop time then spent the afternoon on the porch with a Flensberger Dunkel or two. Dogs and I watched the golfers go by, some even were on the fairway. 2 balls in the yard. Sketch some plans for Christmas boxes for the gir.ls. Girls that I make boxes for each year wife, daughter, DIL, grand daughter (grown woman). Wife just reminded me grandson has full time engaged girl friend so number 5. Mass produce, maybe next year end this custom.

Anyone ever slept out on the porch in the summer? We did as kids. No ac in the 40s, watch the lightening bugs, stars. May have to get a cot and try it again. Porch is screened. Get 2 cots and make the wife join me. Only problem sun rise is earlier than I might want to rise.


----------



## EricFai

No but slept in a tent out in the yard as a kid.


----------



## corelz125

Ron did you try Ipe for the lock? Petey can vouch how hard that wood is.


----------



## corelz125

Nice joinery there Gunny. Hey if the chisel gets the job done and holds an edge for a decent amount of work nothing wrong with that. What chisels are you gonna get?


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron did you try Ipe for the lock? Petey can vouch how hard that wood is.
> 
> - corelz125


no on ipe. looking for something with a lot of spring to it, must be very limber…..probably going to redesign my lock as everything I have tried is to stiff, even when only 1/32 inch thick. The design is the problem. Going to do it differently. piece would be 3/16" wide and 3/4" tall with 1/4" glued into the base in a slot. Then thin to be a spring against an oval shaped piece that rotates against the "spring".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anyone ever slept out on the porch in the summer? We did as kids. No ac in the 40s, watch the lightening bugs, stars. May have to get a cot and try it again. Porch is screened. Get 2 cots and make the wife join me. Only problem sun rise is earlier than I might want to rise.
> 
> - 987Ron


Yeah, 90s and 100s during the day. 50s most nights until August, 60s at night some nights 



> We are set to hit 90….with higher humidity….only in Iowa in the space of a week do you run the air cond and heat!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Here in TX it can happen in the same day!
> 
> - northwoodsman


Most don't have AC here, but don't go out without sunglasses and rain coat


----------



## BurlyBob

These are all the planes I'm wanting to sell off.

Corelz, those last few photos are the parts I've got left over. That last photo is a plane iron. I tried to get a decent photo of the logo. I know it's one of the older ones. If any one is interested in any of these PM me and we'll try and do a deal.

About those #5's. I put a frog, chip breaker and lever cap on each one. I don't have tote, knobs or irons for them.
I scavenged those parts for my other planes. The price on the #4's is going to be a little higher. I've put a lot of work into them.


----------



## pottz

> We are set to hit 90….with higher humidity….only in Iowa in the space of a week do you run the air cond and heat!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Here in TX it can happen in the same day!
> 
> - northwoodsman


oh yeah my son lives there,he talks about it's clear and sunny and an hour later it's pouring down rain or golf ball sized hail stones.half hour later it's clear and sunny again !


----------



## pottz

> No but slept in a tent out in the yard as a kid.
> 
> - Eric


oh yeah,stayed up all night,dead all the next day.good times.


----------



## 987Ron

Will Rodgers once said of Oklahoma weather "If you do not like the weather wait 15 minutes"

Heard it said about many places and it seems true about everywhere, except maybe Pottz's Cali patio.


----------



## pottz

> Will Rodgers once said of Oklahoma weather "If you do not like the weather wait 15 minutes"
> 
> Heard it said about many places and it seems true about everywhere, except maybe Pottz s Cali patio.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah it's a bitch here.if you dont like the weather wait a few days.the last few days have been cool upper 60's low 70's,then by the weekend it's supposed to be upper80's low 90's. ours is fall weather one week hot summer the next week.and no rain !


----------



## northwoodsman

> Will Rodgers once said of Oklahoma weather "If you do not like the weather wait 15 minutes"
> 
> Heard it said about many places and it seems true about everywhere, except maybe Pottz s Cali patio.
> 
> - 987Ron


pottz's patio and backyard - you mean the southern california rain forest.


----------



## bandit571

Last time I went "Camping", Uncle Sugar was paying me…$53 a day…plus meals…

Pitcher of ice + Wyler's Lemonade Mix + Beefeaters Gin….no water required.

Carried 2 canteens….one filled with water, and filled with Johnny Walker Red…even made MREs task better..no much.


----------



## bandit571

This can wait until tomorrow..to prep for a finish..


----------



## EricFai

I hated those MRE's, bound you up way to much. And the field coffee was a taste to desire, grounds and all.


----------



## EricFai

BBob, I sent you a PM.


----------



## moke

I love it! The hotter weather….the dogs ….not so much. The young one was barking at the patio door wanting in….(had the Ac on)......I put up the kiddie pool and only the older one would get in…..what kind of golden retriever doesn't like water!


----------



## pottz

> Will Rodgers once said of Oklahoma weather "If you do not like the weather wait 15 minutes"
> 
> Heard it said about many places and it seems true about everywhere, except maybe Pottz s Cali patio.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> pottz s patio and backyard - you mean the southern california rain forest.
> 
> - northwoodsman


i dont know about rain forrest,it's pretty dry the last few years and in sure were gonna be on restrictions soon.may have to ask my new mexico friends what to plant ?


----------



## pottz

> I love it! The hotter weather….the dogs ….not so much. The young one was barking at the patio door wanting in….(had the Ac on)......I put up the kiddie pool and only the older one would get in…..what kind of golden retriever doesn t like water!
> 
> - moke


lol-had a black lab that didn't either,weird !


----------



## corelz125

SoCal is more of a desert now


----------



## pottz

> SoCal is more of a desert now
> 
> - corelz125


well weve always been a mediterranean climate.with global warming it's just getting more desert like.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gas pump was slow today ;(( I remember installing pumps when the price went over $1. They slowed the pumps so people could see the volume and cents digits progress as their tanks filled. There will be long lines when it hits $10 a gallon so they can see the digits move. Removing the 100ths and 1,000ths from the volume would help a lot )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> SoCal is more of a desert now
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well weve always been a mediterranean climate.with global warming it s just getting more desert like.
> 
> - pottz


Too bad CA grows 25% of our veggies in the growing desert ;((


----------



## pottz

i dont wanna brag but my job gives me all the free gas i wont from our company pump ! oh that reminds me i need to fill up tomorrow,thanks bob !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A woman's car was hit by a train in a rural area today. No lights or gates at the crossing. It is unclear how it happened )) Might want to look both ways b4 crossing?


> ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i dont wanna brag but my job gives me all the free gas i wont from our company pump ! oh that reminds me i need to fill up tomorrow,thanks bob !
> 
> - pottz


It should only take a minute or two to fill with free gas. It took at least 5 minutes to pump 8 gallons today. I don't let it go below half since they put the pumps in the tank. Don't want the pump overheating and burning up! ;((


----------



## moke

I thought Cali was only fruits and nuts…


----------



## corelz125

I paid $4.19 today


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, One of the worst accident I ever covered was a Ford F150 towing a horse trailer. The driver his pregnant wife and the horse died. The only thing to survive was his dog. The train was 55mph and they can't hit the skids. At some point in the course of the accident the engine was ripped from the motor mount and flung several yards down the tracks. This pickup looked like the Hulk and ripped it open. Thankfully the bodies were intact. I had never seen a vehicle so badly damaged till a year later when a drunk got high centered on the railroad tracks in front of the depot. A train hit it and dragged over 100 yards and along side a loaded flat car. When I rolled up I couldn't tell what it was. I walked back down the track and found it's license plate. At one time it had been a Honda. When the tow truck began to load it on the flat bed it's didn't roll up onto the bed it inched up like slinky. Thankfully no one was it that one.


----------



## pottz

> I thought Cali was only fruits and nuts…
> 
> - moke


you funny man mikey ! where all on the keto diet here.oh and no glutens,heaven forbid that could kill you !!!! gluten,who in the hell even knew what gluten was 5 years ago,now it's this big deal ?


----------



## bandit571

> I thought Cali was only fruits and nuts…
> 
> - moke


And don't forget the Flakes…


----------



## corelz125

> I thought Cali was only fruits and nuts…
> 
> - moke
> 
> you funny man mikey ! where all on the keto diet here.oh and no glutens,heaven forbid that could kill you !!!! gluten,who in the hell even knew what gluten was 5 years ago,now it s this big deal ?
> 
> - pottz


I thought it was nonsense to but my wife has it and a guy I worked with explained it to me. Ron's family has it to. The guy I work with told me it started from the pesticides they used when they grow the wheat.


----------



## moke

Gluten free is to benefit Celiacs Disease. Probably 10% of the Gluten free crowd have it….it is a real thing for them…..but mostly its a thing for people who are living for causes….I heard from a dietitian that is really has no basis that Glutens are harmful and cause weight gain…...


----------



## pottz

> I thought Cali was only fruits and nuts…
> 
> - moke
> 
> you funny man mikey ! where all on the keto diet here.oh and no glutens,heaven forbid that could kill you !!!! gluten,who in the hell even knew what gluten was 5 years ago,now it s this big deal ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought it was nonsense to but my wife has it and a guy I worked with explained it to me. Ron s family has it to. The guy I work with told me it started from the pesticides they used when they grow the wheat.
> 
> - corelz125


sorry i exaggerated because many people do have a problem with gluten,i was just joking about how many now think it's bad for you who dont even have an issue with it.kind of became a trendy thing.of course cali is the land of trendy things. so who wants a big kale salad ????


----------



## moke

> I thought Cali was only fruits and nuts…
> 
> - moke
> 
> you funny man mikey ! where all on the keto diet here.oh and no glutens,heaven forbid that could kill you !!!! gluten,who in the hell even knew what gluten was 5 years ago,now it s this big deal ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought it was nonsense to but my wife has it and a guy I worked with explained it to me. Ron s family has it to. The guy I work with told me it started from the pesticides they used when they grow the wheat.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> sorry i exaggerated because many people do have a problem with gluten,i was just joking about how many now think it s bad for you who dont even have an issue with it.kind of became a trendy thing.of course cali is the land of trendy things. so who wants a big kale salad ????
> 
> - pottz


Kale is bad for you…..that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## pottz

mike ive tried it raw and ive tried it cooked.i dont know why anyone would wanna eat that crap.i d rather eat grass clippings ! maybe add some quinoa then youd have some real crap with a capitol C !!!


----------



## moke

> I thought Cali was only fruits and nuts…
> 
> - moke
> 
> you funny man mikey ! where all on the keto diet here.oh and no glutens,heaven forbid that could kill you !!!! gluten,who in the hell even knew what gluten was 5 years ago,now it s this big deal ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought it was nonsense to but my wife has it and a guy I worked with explained it to me. Ron s family has it to. The guy I work with told me it started from the pesticides they used when they grow the wheat.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> sorry i exaggerated because many people do have a problem with gluten,i was just joking about how many now think it s bad for you who dont even have an issue with it.kind of became a trendy thing.of course cali is the land of trendy things. so who wants a big kale salad ????
> 
> - pottz


Kale is bad for you…..that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## pottz

is there an echo on this thread ?


----------



## moke

My wife is on a constant diet….she is not a beef fan either. I do a lot of the grocery shopping, and on the list is pre-made salads…..I am not a rabbit, and I am not going to eat them….now a good salad is great as a pre-cursor to a -good meal, but that's it!


----------



## BurlyBob

My wife is big on spinach. It's like weeds! I detest that crap!


----------



## moke

I'm pretty good with most veggies…..if its nasty, add cheese! Except asparagus…..that is gross. Not a real fan of fruit beyond bananas and apples, though…....


----------



## moke

Time to hit the sack….good day….thanks all!


----------



## northwoodsman

How can you not like Quinoa pottz? I sold it for 20 years, it put my kids through college, back when you had to pay for college yourself. It's delicious! I could make you some quinoa dishes that you would keep coming back for more.

BBob, I'm with you on the spinach, it's bitter to me. Like I said the other night, I do like a chopped kale salad every once in a while too. I'm a meat and potatoes type guy generally. Give me pretty much any steak and almost any type of potato and I'm happy.

Mike - repeat after me "I will not buy any more Omaha steaks. They are pushing almost $50.00 per lb. even on sale!"


----------



## pottz

> My wife is big on spinach. It s like weeds! I detest that crap!
> 
> - BurlyBob


same here i will eat spinach if it's hidden in other things !


----------



## pottz

> Time to hit the sack….good day….thanks all!
> 
> - moke


me too,later mokies !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m pretty good with most veggies…..if its nasty, add cheese! Except asparagus…..that is gross. Not a real fan of fruit beyond bananas and apples, though…....
> 
> - moke


An apple a day keeps the doctor away )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I paid $4.19 today
> 
> - corelz125


I use Gas Buddy. Prices at Chevron stations here vary by as much as 50 cents a gallon. We have a high gas tax. $4.79 today.

BBob, That is terrible having to respond to incidents like that.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, I'm bagging it as well. See you in the AM with a cup of Coffee.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There was a young woman my grandparents knew working in a store about 1900 in PA. She was told to try to substitute if they did not have what the customer wanted. A customer asked for toilet paper when it first came out. She told them they did not have toilet paper but they do have sandpaper.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa - this story makes me sick. Two guys died down here when a trench collapsed on them. The trench was deep 6 to 8 feet (our dirt is sand) there was no reinforcement.

I did not think about good city council (good people) quitting because of the abuse. What a bad cycle that is!

Weather here starts cool and dry mid 60's. By noon I sweat through my tee shirt putting up a Monster Rack in the garage. (for some lumber). I got a lot done yesterday. Today golf, and see what I can get done. Wife has projects for me. Build two valances and cover them with cloth or something.

We are heading to Napa on June 5th. Looking forward to that!

NWM the "Magoo" is make nice to the woman, (in this case) she was probably lonely. Turns out she took her life yesterday. They recaptured the inmate.

Hey my irrigation is almost complete. Maybe I will have sod before the rainy season starts?

The sun is almost up. I better get moving. Golf at 8:24

We are heading to Napa on June 5th. Last time I was there (3 yrs ago?) it was a dust bowl, we left and the place caught fire. You guys ever see Muir woods? I think it is amazing. 4 couples going. One guys talks about Muir woods as wasting time looking at trees. Those trees are 1000 years old!

More shop organization after golf.

Have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

> Gluten free is to benefit Celiacs Disease. Probably 10% of the Gluten free crowd have it….it is a real thing for them…..but mostly its a thing for people who are living for causes….I heard from a dietitian that is really has no basis that Glutens are harmful and cause weight gain…...
> 
> - moke


Mike you are correct in the above. The good part of it becoming a fad for dieters is that many more products became available for those that have Celliac. Like bread products, price is higher but no heaving in the toilet afterward. Even some ready made "breaded" products with gluten free breading.

Wife was diagnosed as Celiac in about 1980, it was not easy then to determine. Today there are some tests that are available for Drs. Wife was down to about 90lbs at the time, one Dr. wanted to remove parts of her intestine. Another wanted to remove parts of her stomach. She finally found a Dr. who diagnosed it as either bone cancer or Celiac. Bone test was neg. Off the gluten and she immediately gained weight, felt good, and all symptoms disappeared. There are those that have Celiac to a bigger degree than others. Also even lesser effects is gluten intolerant.

Cause is often blamed on the processing of our food today. Wheat in particular is not the wheat of earlier times, Genetically motivated to improve production and then processing itself to make the flour "better". 
A very real problem for those with it.

I understand that in Spain and some other Euro nations that menus have symbols that indicate various dietary issues. Gluten is one. Required by law. We have no such thing in our restaurants and the staff is usually clueless as to what Gluten is. One waitress told us when ask that the item had no sugar when ask if it was gluten free. Another walked away, stood for a second behind a post, came back and said it was gluten free. Did not even ask the chef. We were ask to leave one restaurant when ask if certain items were gluten free.

Wife often simply order a salad and a baked potato. Even a tablespoon of salad dressing that is thickened with wheat will cause her several days of intense intestinal distress. Wheat is often used a thickener. Many do not understand that flour is wheat in most things. She gets a couple of different flours for cooking, some types work better than others, often how it is being used.

My Medical lesson of the day.

Nice looking day here. 80 later, sunny and clear. Lots to do.


----------



## Gene01

A few more rough cut walnut boards to resaw and plane. Then glue up commences. Yay. Once, these table legs are done, I can start on the mesquite tops. *Hopefully*, get these done and delivered by the e n d of the month. Then, we journey to IL. Be back home by mid June. 
A couple weeks ago, we planted two 15 gal. sized ( about 10' high) ash trees. Yesterday we got a micro burst that snapped one off about 24" above the ground. We called the nursery where we bought them and, they claimed that we should leave it in the ground and, it would likely continue to grow. Might be a little bushy but, it should live. Hope they're right. Damned things cost $125 apiece.


----------



## controlfreak

Just for clarity there are two ways that gluten affects people, celiac or gluten allergy. If you just stop eating gluten without some testing you will never know which way it was bothering you. My wife and daughter both stopped eating it after years of digestive problems. They have been doing well ever since. Wife and I went Keto for both weight management and lowering blood sugar about for years ago. Many people are T2D years before they know it. It is only when you can't keep up with the insulin demand that things go out of control. Insulin resistance is now suspected to be what some are calling T3D or Alzheimer's, scary stuff for sure. Two years ago I tried the carnivore diet for 30 days and just never went off of it because I like it and feel great. I drink wine and beer (my diet, my rules) but don't eat any plants. I can eat anything that comes from an animal, meat, eggs, cheese and fish. It drives everyone around me crazy. My last blood lipid test and heart CAC scan were fantastic.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice joinery there Gunny. Hey if the chisel gets the job done and holds an edge for a decent amount of work nothing wrong with that. What chisels are you gonna get?
> 
> - corelz125


Gonna try some Narex brand


----------



## splintergroup

+1 on the carnivore diet.

One of my favorite sayings:

If God didn't want us to eat animals, why did he make them out of meat?


----------



## moke

> Mike - repeat after me "I will not buy any more Omaha steaks. They are pushing almost $50.00 per lb. even on sale!"
> 
> - northwoodsman


I have been watching meats for my annual buy…..Omaha is out of site! They must be hurting for business as they are being quite aggressive for business in their ad campaigns. I like to buy Costco on line…have for the last few years anyway. I got some Omaha Steaks about 4 years ago, then ordered some Costco right afterwards. Same packaging down to the font in the address label, the printing on the plastic bag inside etc…I concluded that Costco is contracting with Omaha for this area at least. 
Costco is 25% higher this year…..we have a chain of smaller grocery stores called Fareway. They are truly a grocery store wrapped around a meat counter. They have no prepackaged meats, just a long counter filled with awesome stuf, and 6 or 8 people to package it. I think I will watch their sales and just buy from them. At least if I am going to pay big bucks, it will be somewhat local.

Speaking of big bucks, the SWMBO has decided that is about time to take the top off the Jeep. I have been investigating removal systems, hangers….etc. There is a lift system that is on casters, and lifts it off easily and stores it on that lift, of course its only a thousand dollars….but hey she worth it right? The hanging systems are not great, my garage is 8' ceilings and that makes a hanging system a head buster….so I am going to knuckle under and buy the castered one. It's almost Ryobi Green too!


----------



## moke

> +1 on the carnivore diet.
> 
> One of my favorite sayings:
> 
> If God didn t want us to eat animals, why did he make them out of meat?
> 
> - splintergroup


LMAO


----------



## 987Ron

Agree on the meat. Chicken, turkey is okay but real bovine haunch is so much better. Bison is up there also, we get some from a friend (rancher) in Okla. Also order a full Angus each year, son and I split it. Better price, better beef. 
A couple of farms here also offer sides or 1/4s usually can guide to the cuts you want. Let them keep the tripe, tongue, brains etc. lowers the cost slightly. All packaged and ready for the freezer.

Back in the day the Butcher would come get the steer,, butcher and wrap the pieces, ready for te freezer and his pay was he got to keep the hide, horns, tail and entrails. Kept the parts we did not want, liver, brains etc. Not anymore, one has to pay for all that.

In from the shop for a rest and lunch. Hot dogs and iced tea. My kind of lunch.


----------



## controlfreak

Meat has gone way up but one exception is pork. I can get a nice fat pork chop cheap at Costco. Lamb for lunch today.

Vegans hate Carnivores and Carnivores love Vegans, they help keep demand for meat down.


----------



## 987Ron

As the rancher's sign says "Beef it's what for dinner"


----------



## moke

I have told you what an idiot my FIL is, last year he had an entire Angus cow made into hamburger, because he didn't want to have to decide what he wanted for cuts…..


----------



## pottz

chicken here is a real problem right now,went into sams last friday and no wings,legs,thighs or breast meat.just whole chickens in a two pack.ive heard there is some kind of bird flu or something causing supply issues ?


----------



## pottz

> I have told you what an idiot my FIL is, last year he had an entire Angus cow made into hamburger, because he didn t want to have to decide what he wanted for cuts…..
> 
> - moke


*GENIUS !!!!!* see you under estimate his common sense ?


----------



## BurlyBob

You have got to be kidding me! Seriously?

We I was a kid in high school I worked on ranches during the summer. I got an idea of screwing with the bosses. A couple raised registered cattle. When they fed us I asked what store the got the meat from? When asked why I 'd say the meat tasted like an Angus if they raise Herefords or the other way around. You should have seen the looks I got !


----------



## bandit571

Rode around in Wall E World today…on one of the powered shopping "go-carts".

Grocery shopping done….Wall E World sells a "Italian Everything Bread"...picked up a Sub Kit of Ham & Turkey, and some sliced Provolone Cheese…and a bag of shredded Lettuce….LUNCH!

Going to try to get down the steps, to the shop…and see how well the Amber Shellac turned out….


----------



## bandit571

Kind of rough…1st coat needs worked on..









Yes, I did the drawer, too..









To be continued….


----------



## EricFai

Looks real nice Bandit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - this story makes me sick. Two guys died down here when a trench collapsed on them. The trench was deep 6 to 8 feet (our dirt is sand) there was no reinforcement.
> 
> I did not think about good city council (good people) quitting because of the abuse. What a bad cycle that is!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


We have had 2 good people on the council. One man was on for years. He was concerned about the code violation issues but was fighting cancer at the end of his career when I became active. He seemed to be shocked about some of the corruption I mentioned to him. The other was a woman who served one term and ran for mayor halfway through her first term. The mayor made improper accusations out of private personal info. She sued but the judge threw it out. Typical of the corrupt court system that allows local governments to ignore state laws ;(( That is why our nephew, a county sheriff, told me we need an FBI fraud investigation. Anyway, that lady served until the end of her term on the council but she told me she wondered if she could do it. Studying psychology I have discovered most politicians have common traits with psychopaths but they have self-control.

There is no excuse for that trench collapse. One happened here a couple of years ago. It was a small contractor. He was sentenced to about 60 days in jail recently. That was odd, but he has no resources like the contractors that killed 4 with the Seattle crane collapse or Boeing who killed 564 ignoring safety with the 737 since 2005.

When I was about 12 yo a farmer a few miles away was hand digging a well. He was about 70. It was about 20 feet deep before it collapsed on him. At my age, I knew better! There was a kid about a year younger that was burning trash or weeds about that time. He poured gas on the fire and got 3rd degree burns over half of his body. I wondered why he didn't know better? ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

New tool alert? )) ))


----------



## EricFai

I don't buy anything electrical from HF


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> chicken here is a real problem right now,went into sams last friday and no wings,legs,thighs or breast meat.just whole chickens in a two pack.ive heard there is some kind of bird flu or something causing supply issues ?
> 
> - pottz


yes near me they have killed over 4m chicken and duck due to flu :<((((((((((


----------



## northwoodsman

> I don t buy anything electrical from HF
> 
> - Eric


I don t buy *ANYTHING* from HF!


----------



## moke

Harbor Freight has its place….if you are buying a right angle drill for sanding bowls on the lathe and you buy a Milwaukee, then…here's your sign…...

If you are going to buy air tools that you are going to use twice…heres' your sign….

If you need F clamps and you decide you need Bessey, and 30 of them…here's you sign…

On and on they have some good things, just nothing with a cord IMO….

I have tons of Harbor Freight stuff….why would you buy craftsman or name brand back relief matts for your shop? They are 49.00 most places….I can buy 6 sets for that from HF and when the ragged throw it away and buy another…..just like my Ryobi stuff…you guys make fun of me, but as a business man, I can replace a drill three to four times for the price of the Milwaukee stuff…In that time they are sure to redo the batteries and your stuff will be no good….do you think a place that makes 250+ tools for that battery is going to replace it anytime soon….that would be business suicide. Sorry NWMan…I respect you man…if you think that, you have too much money…we will send you our addresses and you can send us some cash.


----------



## moke

oh 6200….


----------



## pottz

> chicken here is a real problem right now,went into sams last friday and no wings,legs,thighs or breast meat.just whole chickens in a two pack.ive heard there is some kind of bird flu or something causing supply issues ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> yes near me they have killed over 4m chicken and duck due to flu :<((((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


well that explains a lot. thats a hell of a lot of chickens !


----------



## pottz

> Harbor Freight has its place….if you are buying a right angle drill for sanding bowls on the lathe and you buy a Milwaukee, then…here s your sign…...
> 
> If you are going to buy air tools that you are going to use twice…heres your sign….
> 
> If you need F clamps and you decide you need Bessey, and 30 of them…here s you sign…
> 
> On and on they have some good things, just nothing with a cord IMO….
> 
> I have tons of Harbor Freight stuff….why would you buy craftsman or name brand back relief matts for your shop? They are 49.00 most places….I can buy 6 sets for that from HF and when the ragged throw it away and buy another…..just like my Ryobi stuff…you guys make fun of me, but as a business man, I can replace a drill three to four times for the price of the Milwaukee stuff…In that time they are sure to redo the batteries and your stuff will be no good….do you think a place that makes 250+ tools for that battery is going to replace it anytime soon….that would be business suicide. Sorry NWMan…I respect you man…if you think that, you have too much money…we will send you our addresses and you can send us some cash.
> 
> - moke


+1 you gotta pick your battles with HF and buy smart.those f clamps-big thumbs up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> oh 6200….
> 
> - moke


looks like that little HF stir of the pot did some good )


----------



## corelz125

I bought the hanging 4' led shop lights. So far so good it didn't go up I flames yet. All of their hand tools are guaranteed for life. A few things I brought back and if it was in stock there was no issue swapping the broken one for a new one


----------



## corelz125

Gunny I bought the Narex mortising chisels so far they're working decently


----------



## moke

pottzy….got some lawn to repair, but am closing in everyday on getting this place up to snuff…..was 94 today….hot…even the girls wanted into the air in the house….I still have a few spots to put down seed though….flowers bought, wife putting some in this weekend…..I bought 6 bushes to start with the shop plantings…..those going in next week…..


----------



## moke

There are tons of chix farms around here…..Iowa might have 4 full seasons but we have 7 or 8 smells different smells…chix, cows, pigs, turkeys, Milking parlors…..on and on. I think the bird flu thing may have passed thru here…it was on the news a lot. Lately haven't heard anything. I know there were millions of birds euthanized, but I saw a chix breast sale last week! I think this will pass quickly…..It might be moved on to other States though.


----------



## moke

Hitting the bed! Nite all…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There are tons of chix farms around here…..Iowa might have 4 full seasons but we have *7 or 8 smells different smells…chix, cows, pigs, turkeys, Milking parlors…..on and on.* I think the bird flu thing may have passed thru here…it was on the news a lot.  Lately haven t heard anything. I know there were millions of birds euthanized, but I saw a chix breast sale last week! I think this will pass quickly…..It might be moved on to other States though.
> 
> - moke


When I was a kid there was a chicken farm that was horrible half a mile away. It must have been about 10 barns full ;(( A pig farm about a 1/4 mile from the road was just as bad. Fortunately they were several miles away farm dad's farm ) An uncle that was adjacent and upwind never call the animal salvage when a cow died ;(( He won the gold medal ;(((( ;(((( Cleaning cow pens were pleasant relief )


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Harbor Freight has its place….if you are buying a right angle drill for sanding bowls on the lathe and you buy a Milwaukee, then…here s your sign…...
> 
> If you are going to buy air tools that you are going to use twice…heres your sign….
> 
> If you need F clamps and you decide you need Bessey, and 30 of them…here s you sign…
> 
> On and on they have some good things, just nothing with a cord IMO….
> 
> I have tons of Harbor Freight stuff….why would you buy craftsman or name brand back relief matts for your shop? They are 49.00 most places….I can buy 6 sets for that from HF and when the ragged throw it away and buy another…..just like my Ryobi stuff…you guys make fun of me, but as a business man, I can replace a drill three to four times for the price of the Milwaukee stuff…In that time they are sure to redo the batteries and your stuff will be no good….do you think a place that makes 250+ tools for that battery is going to replace it anytime soon….that would be business suicide. Sorry NWMan…I respect you man…if you think that, you have too much money…we will send you our addresses and you can send us some cash.
> 
> - moke


Moke I somewhat agree with you. Having run the gamet of woodworking from hobby to making nightstands that fetch 5 figures, I feel qualified commenting on ryobi vs dewalt (or equivalent).

For someone like myself, it's not even remotely close. Dewalt vs ryobi. Harbor freight vs some other options.

I can 100% attest to dewalt 20v system. It f$cking phenomenal. Nothing else compares when you look at the full gamet. Nothing.

Clamps from hf are ok at best. Besseys are ok, but Menards are far and away the best. I have all 3.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Ha, there is a turkey fsrm 1/4 mile from house.

Can't smell a thing. I guess the wind blows the right way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CCW, never been near a turkey farm, but it must be about like chickens  lucky break )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

News just reported armed robberies up 176% a few miles south in Pierce county. Most others are up over 100% too. South King county is 2nd behind ********************tatle so we must be about the same if they will admit it. Neighbor had a prowler yesterday in daylight!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Ron thanks for the Gluten lesson.

My irrigation system has been installed and tested. Man, those guys work hard and seem to care about their work.

Now I need a lot of sod and about a week of no rain so I can get the roots to take hold.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Surfside condo collapse settlement is at 997 million dollars.


----------



## 987Ron

Up early and was off to the barber to get my ears lowered as Grandfather use to call a haircut.

Out in the shop, making noise and shavings, not much else.

Lunch is about ready, hamburgers off the grill, fires, iced tea. Ymm


----------



## pottz

> pottzy….got some lawn to repair, but am closing in everyday on getting this place up to snuff…..was 94 today….hot…even the girls wanted into the air in the house….I still have a few spots to put down seed though….flowers bought, wife putting some in this weekend…..I bought 6 bushes to start with the shop plantings…..those going in next week…..
> 
> - moke


make sure to post on my green thumbs thread when done.im proud of ya ;-))


----------



## moke

> Harbor Freight has its place….if you are buying a right angle drill for sanding bowls on the lathe and you buy a Milwaukee, then…here s your sign…...
> 
> If you are going to buy air tools that you are going to use twice…heres your sign….
> 
> If you need F clamps and you decide you need Bessey, and 30 of them…here s you sign…
> 
> On and on they have some good things, just nothing with a cord IMO….
> 
> I have tons of Harbor Freight stuff….why would you buy craftsman or name brand back relief matts for your shop? They are 49.00 most places….I can buy 6 sets for that from HF and when the ragged throw it away and buy another…..just like my Ryobi stuff…you guys make fun of me, but as a business man, I can replace a drill three to four times for the price of the Milwaukee stuff…In that time they are sure to redo the batteries and your stuff will be no good….do you think a place that makes 250+ tools for that battery is going to replace it anytime soon….that would be business suicide. Sorry NWMan…I respect you man…if you think that, you have too much money…we will send you our addresses and you can send us some cash.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Moke I somewhat agree with you. Having run the gamet of woodworking from hobby to making nightstands that fetch 5 figures, I feel qualified commenting on ryobi vs dewalt (or equivalent).
> 
> For someone like myself, it's not even remotely close. Dewalt vs ryobi. Harbor freight vs some other options.
> 
> I can 100% attest to dewalt 20v system. It f$cking phenomenal. Nothing else compares when you look at the full gamet. Nothing.
> 
> Clamps from hf are ok at best. Besseys are ok, but Menards are far and away the best. I have all 3.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


My comment about Ryobi was not meant for the pros here….you NEED the durability….for me…who drive 40 screws a week on average…I don't believe it makes sense….

My point though was not that an under brand like Ryobi is the end all be all to the world…that couldn't be further from the truth….My point was buy a tool on price vs use….why buy a 1000.00 tool you are going to use twice in ur life, when a 200.00 wanna be will work just fine…..


----------



## splintergroup

Enough Mike, just quit yer stallin' and go get the Domino! 8^)


----------



## 987Ron

Mike: Agree completely. Looking at the brands in my shop Delta, Festool, Bosch, Laguna, Ortur, Ryobi, Black and Decker, Pratco, etc. etc. Some purchased, a couple of gifts, some inherited, and some I do not know where it came from or when. A few I have had 40-50 years Never heard of Festool and some others 30 years ago or more.

Fun to try to put a fix on why one has this or that and what was the initial purchase of the tool for. What was that first use, what did I make or repair. To old to remember.


----------



## splintergroup

I have my fair share of Pratco. T'was the HF of the 80's.


----------



## controlfreak

Give me a tool that can take lots of use and abuse then that is the one I buy for my team. Even if you can buy three of something else for the same, that is way more expensive for me. Take two men in a truck leaving the jobsite driving to the store and shop, two workers will be in a big box at least a half hour to buy a pack of screws (trust me). Between productive time lost, gas and idle time that cheap replaceable tool is costing a fortune. All of my trucks had Ridgid cordless tool packs and the guys would forever bitch that Milwaukee is what they "liked". I said screw it and bought all Milwaukee sets and the bitching stopped. Me being the cheap ass I have and endless supply of Ridgid tools for the shop. If one burns up I just pick up another and keep rolling.


----------



## 987Ron

The Pratco I have is a drill press, weighs a ton or two. Have acquired it probably in the 70s or 80s in Tampa. Replaced the belts a couple of times, Runs fine, no problems ever. All aspects like depth stops, belt speed change etc. All work fine. Sometimes I think having a better speed change ability would be nice, but…..


----------



## pottz

> Harbor Freight has its place….if you are buying a right angle drill for sanding bowls on the lathe and you buy a Milwaukee, then…here s your sign…...
> 
> If you are going to buy air tools that you are going to use twice…heres your sign….
> 
> If you need F clamps and you decide you need Bessey, and 30 of them…here s you sign…
> 
> On and on they have some good things, just nothing with a cord IMO….
> 
> I have tons of Harbor Freight stuff….why would you buy craftsman or name brand back relief matts for your shop? They are 49.00 most places….I can buy 6 sets for that from HF and when the ragged throw it away and buy another…..just like my Ryobi stuff…you guys make fun of me, but as a business man, I can replace a drill three to four times for the price of the Milwaukee stuff…In that time they are sure to redo the batteries and your stuff will be no good….do you think a place that makes 250+ tools for that battery is going to replace it anytime soon….that would be business suicide. Sorry NWMan…I respect you man…if you think that, you have too much money…we will send you our addresses and you can send us some cash.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Moke I somewhat agree with you. Having run the gamet of woodworking from hobby to making nightstands that fetch 5 figures, I feel qualified commenting on ryobi vs dewalt (or equivalent).
> 
> For someone like myself, it's not even remotely close. Dewalt vs ryobi. Harbor freight vs some other options.
> 
> I can 100% attest to dewalt 20v system. It f$cking phenomenal. Nothing else compares when you look at the full gamet. Nothing.
> 
> Clamps from hf are ok at best. Besseys are ok, but Menards are far and away the best. I have all 3.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> My comment about Ryobi was not meant for the pros here….you NEED the durability….for me…who drive 40 screws a week on average…I don t believe it makes sense….
> 
> My point though was not that an under brand like Ryobi is the end all be all to the world…that couldn t be further from the truth….My point was buy a tool on price vs use….why buy a 1000.00 tool you are going to use twice in ur life, when a 200.00 wanna be will work just fine…..
> 
> - moke


the duck will argue that point.he'll buy a 1000 tool just to have it !


----------



## moke

My Dad had a few "buffalo" tools. An 8" grinder and power horizontal Metal Bandsaw for example…i am waiting for them to die, so I can go get replacements….that was 20 years ago…the dam things just won't die! I have three or four 8" grinders , but this one has the wire wheel on it and I use that a lot….I hate to get rid of things that function…..I have a portable Metal Bandsaw on a mount made by "swag" and it works well, but this Buffalo just keeps kicking!.


----------



## northwoodsman

My HF experiences:
Furniture Dollies - purchased 4, within 1 hour of use 2 were not usable because 3 wheels had lost the bearings.
Auto Darkening Welding Helmet - darkened less than 50% of the time when arc was detected (VERY dangerous).
Gas Engine - replaced a Honda engine on power washer with a Predator, worked great for almost an hour then it stopped and never started again.
Electric Pole Saw - brought home, assembled plugged in, never worked, switch fell right out of saw.
Cable Ties - new in package, within a year you couldn't bed them without them breaking
O-Ring Kit - new in package, within a year you couldn't bed them without them breaking
Torque Wrenches - both 3/8" and 1/2", they were both off by at least 50% right out of the package.
Oscillating Saw Blades, Metal Cutting - wore two out cutting off one 16d nail.
Rivets - I have two different riveters with every size head available (at least I thought I did), the HF rivets I purchased would only fit their riveter.

I don't do woodworking, remodeling, or repairs for income. But I'm often on a very tight time constraint and don't have time to fool around or for things to go wrong. Once or twice a year I'll take long weekend and jump on a plane to go visit my mom and help her with her 120 year old house and do repairs like put in a new garage door, change oil on her tractor, put her barn door back on the track, put in a new shower, sink, dishwasher, or toilet. Maybe it's installing a new window or exterior door. She lives 15 miles from the nearest town (which is very small) and I don't have time to be running back and forth to the hardware store. I pack tools that I know will work. I need to be done at a certain time so I can make the 3.5 hour drive back to the airport to catch my flight home. I also help my next door neighbor work on his 80 year old lake home several weekends a year. Again, it's 20 miles from the nearest town. We go for the day and we pack the tools that we need and that we know are going to get the job done. We have replaced every exterior door, interior door, and window in the place along with all of the drywall, flooring, trim, electrical fixtures, and plumbing fixtures. When we shut the utilities off it's not like we can leave them off for two weeks until we can get back up there, it's 2 hours away.

I'm sure HF has items that work just fine in many cases. I purchased a welding cart for one of my welders and it's great, it's probably the best one on the market regardless of the price. It's design is perfect for my needs and it's well built. I also have a welding table that with some (many) modifications turned out to work well. I have their welding gloves, welding magnets, slag removers, they work fine. Beyond that I have 0% success.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny I bought the Narex mortising chisels so far they re working decently
> 
> - corelz125


Excellent


----------



## moke

96 today, got a lot done….dogs still just want to go into AC….when did dogs become such sissies….
Never even went into shop. Power washed the party cove, and part of driveway. Still have so much to go….flowers this weekend and bushes around the shop/ The Covid variant has reared its head here….nurses being infected at an alarming rate. Wife is a manager and has to figure out how to fill the holes in the schedule. The nurses are not any more sick than a cold, but still have to be off for 10 days…..My weekend is going to be by myself, I guess. Someone needs to work and she is salary.

My brother came over today to help me take off my winter windows. Today was the first day of his retirement. He was retired from the SO, but got a job driving people home from Toyota service about 7 years ago. He looked relaxed….we going to help each other more, just with little stuff. Unloading this and that, putting his new patio furniture together, helping me go to the dump….it will be great.


----------



## corelz125

I wouldnt buy the auto darkening shield from there. Ive used one before and i could feel the difference between it and a Miller. The dollies wheels are junk. I did buy one of the predator generators and was surprised it has been working pretty well. It just have to remember to start it about every 3 months. I wouldnt try their torque wrench. I did buy one of their pen type electric tester because I couldnt find my other one. I knew better not to buy it but I did. As soon as I got within 3" of a hot wire it would start beeping. Went and returned that one.


----------



## corelz125

CF I've used Ridgid tools and they held up pretty well. They were the corded ones though. Hilti tools are top of the line but dont make a lot of tools for different trades.


----------



## pottz

well just back from our fav restaurant the depot.went for my 62nd birthday dinner tonight.so to make it easy just send money to my paypal account,no card needed because i wanna make it easy for you guys.yes,i care ;-))


----------



## corelz125

One year closer to retirement pottz congratulations


----------



## pottz

> One year closer to retirement pottz congratulations
> 
> - corelz125


damn straight man,that thought is the only thing that keeps me getting up at 4am everyday !!!! that and i take off one or two fridays every month.


----------



## pottz

dinner was chilean seabass on a tuscan potato cake with spaghetti squash with a light lemon sauce.fish was melt in the mouth good. wife buyed me dinner with my money,true love !!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Happy Birthday Pottz.


----------



## pottz

> Happy Birthday Pottz.
> 
> - Eric


thanks,dont forget to send the money though !


----------



## moke

NWMan…HF is good place for hammers, pliers, F Clamps ONLY…the rest of their clamps suck….a breaker bar, I guess anything that I need to really depend on, is not a good idea. Their saw blades, sanding supplies, and router bits are horrible. I do like their drill bit sets, they seem to hold up well. On the pen site, there is constant complaining about their lathes. I know a guy that bought a metal lathe that had its gearing made from plastic. I have to wonder if their air tools are any good, and I have a full set, but I would never use them a lot. I bought a 2" saw to cut brass tubes for pens…..the saw works well, but the blades were terrible….I bought some much better blades and it works well. 
Their tool boxes are made by Waterloo Industries, in Waterloo Iowa. I went to college there and photographed some stuff for them back in the day. They make boxes for a ton of places. Craftsman, Husky, Milwaukee….on and on….they are good boxes at a good price. I always liked to do research on my lunch when I was working, and checked to see which was good or not on youtube…and have seldom been let down. Oh but that workbench is awful with a capital A.

No Offense Corelz, I would never trust a generator from there….I wonder about a lot of all of them low end torque wrench….you gotta wonder how many of those were made in the same factory.


----------



## moke

Happy 62 Pottzy my friend!! Good for you….if all else fails you can get Social Security..


----------



## pottz

> Happy 62 Pottzy my friend!! Good for you….if all else fails you can get Social Security..
> 
> - moke


thanks but they say SS will be broke by 2030 ? this world is getting real scary my friends.


----------



## corelz125

I wasn't expecting much from the generator but it has held up. Had it for 4 or 5 years now. That's what I figured. HF stuff is the same thing as the Husky, Kobalt, Craftsman and some of the tools on Amazon


----------



## pottz

well im out kids momma made my fav cheesecake for desert.my moms recipe.later.


----------



## moke

going to bed…..


----------



## RichT

> well just back from our fav restaurant the depot.went for my 62nd birthday dinner
> 
> - pottz


You're still a pup.

Happy Birthday, Lar!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Surfside condo collapse settlement is at 997 million dollars.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Any criminal investigation of the idiots responsible for nearly 100 dead?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Harbor Freight has its place….if you are buying a right angle drill for sanding bowls on the lathe and you buy a Milwaukee, then…here s your sign…...
> 
> If you are going to buy air tools that you are going to use twice…heres your sign….
> 
> If you need F clamps and you decide you need Bessey, and 30 of them…here s you sign…
> 
> On and on they have some good things, just nothing with a cord IMO….
> 
> I have tons of Harbor Freight stuff….why would you buy craftsman or name brand back relief matts for your shop? They are 49.00 most places….I can buy 6 sets for that from HF and when the ragged throw it away and buy another…..just like my Ryobi stuff…you guys make fun of me, but as a business man, I can replace a drill three to four times for the price of the Milwaukee stuff…In that time they are sure to redo the batteries and your stuff will be no good….do you think a place that makes 250+ tools for that battery is going to replace it anytime soon….that would be business suicide. Sorry NWMan…I respect you man…if you think that, you have too much money…we will send you our addresses and you can send us some cash.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Moke I somewhat agree with you. Having run the gamet of woodworking from hobby to making nightstands that fetch 5 figures, I feel qualified commenting on ryobi vs dewalt (or equivalent).
> 
> For someone like myself, it's not even remotely close. Dewalt vs ryobi. Harbor freight vs some other options.
> 
> I can 100% attest to dewalt 20v system. It f$cking phenomenal. Nothing else compares when you look at the full gamet. Nothing.
> 
> Clamps from hf are ok at best. Besseys are ok, but Menards are far and away the best. I have all 3.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


The problem I had with DeWalt was the drills were out of balance. They would not sit on top of a ladder, they had to lay ;(( Fell off onto the concrete 8 or 10 feet below ;((

My first Milwaukee battery drill did not hold a charge long enough to get any work done ;(( They had always been top of the line. Mikita was the first successful battery drill ) When Ridgid did a lifetime battery warranty I switch to them when the Mikitas wore out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Last night's PBS Nova broadcast was about an archeological site in the Badlands of North Dakota. It was the last day of the dinosaurs when the meteorite hit the Yucatan Peninsula. It took a decade for the dust to clear out of the atmosphere. 30 seconds different timing and the meteorite would have hit in the Atlantic or the Pacific Ocean.

One interesting unrelated fact was the 2001 magnitude 9 earthquake affected Norway's fjords 13 minutes after it happened.


----------



## Gene01

Kinda late to the party but, happy B-day, Potzy.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Happy Birthday Pottz. Celebrated my good friend Gary's birthday last night.

Moke enjoy your bro.

I have golf course business to attend to this am. 8:30 meeting then I am free.

No sod delivery. Rain last night. I have to go check out the wash out areas.

Have a good one


----------



## controlfreak

I picked up my new safety glasses. Bi-focal on top and bottom of lens, I should have done this years ago.


----------



## 987Ron

Happy Birthday Pottz. Your catching up to us old codgers. Soon they will be telling you that you are older than dirt and other exciting sayings….hmm. 
Send you money? Always thought that might be backwards. You are the one celebrating, perhaps the one celebrating should be giving out gifts, ala Santa Claus.

Rained lightly all night. cloudy, 69, very still this am. May go hide in the shop, may do something other than sit. 
Some arcs to cut with the router little more than a full circle. Only problem with routers is they are messy perhaps worse than a miter saw. I know you can attach a vac. hose, but the added gear makes it a bit harder to be accurate and not slip up.

Have a good Friday and weekend.


----------



## Gene01

Ron, those of us that sorta remember Pearl Harbor, have decided that age is just a number. We do have to grow older but, nothing says we have to grow up. As long as we can continue to look forward another day of fun, we're good.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Happy Birthday Pottz


----------



## pottz

> Kinda late to the party but, happy B-day, Potzy.
> 
> - Gene Howe


thanks gene


----------



## pottz

> well just back from our fav restaurant the depot.went for my 62nd birthday dinner
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You re still a pup.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Lar!
> 
> - Rich


i dont know about pup,but maybe a well mature hound dog.


----------



## pottz

> Happy Birthday Pottz
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thanks buddy.


----------



## moke

I am fascinated by the weather scientists….they constantly keep changing their terms and minds. About a year and a half ago, we had a Derecho that swept across the center strip of Iowa from west to east. That was a new term for all of us. It was straight line winds, that were 90 to 100 mph. Now they say it was 120 to 140 mph. Is that like I caught a fish thiisssss big? Then a week or two ago I heard the term "heatdome" WTF? Now yesterday in western Iowa and eastern SD, they had a "haboob" ... no I am not kidding….it is some some of heat caused dust storm. It looked like the dust storms of the 30's….

In the 60's the weather geniuses said we were going to have a "little ice age", then the now famous "Global warming", finally the current doom and gloom, Climate change. I personally think they are full of *(&$#. I DO NOT want this to go political, by any means, but seriously, what is with these guys….They make fun of us for not believing them, but yet there data is based off of a one hundred year prediction. For a group of people that are maybe 50% right….not sure as I have confidence in them. OK, old fart rant over…..NOW GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happier Birthday Pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, The Little Ice Age prediction was based on orbital shift. LBJ was the first president briefed on global warming in 1965. Record Wildfires in the west are undeniable ;( Melting of Arctic ice is slowing the Gulf Stream. Lots of factors to sort, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, Slowing gulf stream will cool Europe.

Locally, Western WA was fire proof until about 15 years ago. The east side burned 90,000 acres annually. Today as we approach 900,000 annually, 40% is in western WA ;((

20 years ago we had heavy dew nearly every night. My emergency drinking water plan was to catch enough to drink on a couple big tarps. The last few years there has been no dew most nights. The dew point stays 5 to 10 degrees below the current temperature.


----------



## pottz

> Happier Birthday Pottz
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thanks bob.


----------



## 987Ron

Nearly 8:30 here on this side of the clod. Sure is quiet at Moke's Workshop. Got myself a Kahlua over crushed ice to savor till you guys finish dinner or whatever. Busy day today for me.

Pottz hope the Birthday was good and a lot more in the future. They do start seemly come faster.

Waiting!


----------



## pottz

> Nearly 8:30 here on this side of the clod. Sure is quiet at Moke s Workshop. Got myself a Kahlua over crushed ice to savor till you guys finish dinner or whatever. Busy day today for me.
> 
> Pottz hope the Birthday was good and a lot more in the future. They do start seemly come faster.
> 
> Waiting!
> 
> - 987Ron


thanks ron.yeah they seem to come faster and faster.hell i cant believe it's already mid may !


----------



## Gene01

> thanks ron.yeah they seem to come faster and faster.hell i cant believe it s already mid may !
> 
> - pottz


I guess it's time then, to take the pole down and do something with all those ribbons.


----------



## corelz125

Cant come fast enough for me


----------



## 987Ron

Time to take the dogs out. Then off to bed. Busy today, a good tired tis evening. 
Later.


----------



## pottz

> thanks ron.yeah they seem to come faster and faster.hell i cant believe it s already mid may !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I guess it s time then, to take the pole down and do something with all those ribbons.
> 
> - Gene Howe


no fetivus can last all year i think ? no tree that dies and dries out !


----------



## pottz

> Cant come fast enough for me
> 
> - corelz125


you think so ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nearly 8:30 here on this side of the clod. Sure is quiet at Moke s Workshop.
> 
> - 987Ron


I heard something on the news about 70 mph winds in Iowa. Hope it isn't close to Moke's Workshop.


----------



## pottz

hey any of you old [email protected]#ks still awake !!!!!! i know after all the pills you tend to knock off early ! i gotta find a younger crowd i think ?


----------



## RichT

> hey any of you old [email protected]#ks still awake !!!!!! i know after all the pills you tend to knock off early ! i gotta find a younger crowd i think ?
> 
> - pottz


Hey, I'm here. I outlast most of the old coots.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey any of you old [email protected]#ks still awake !!!!!! i know after all the pills you tend to knock off early ! i gotta find a younger crowd i think ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey, I m here. I outlast most of the old coots.
> 
> - Rich


Me 3 ) Want to go for 6400 tonight?


----------



## bandit571

0800 wake up tomorrow…Rust Hunting….

I turn 69 Sunday….bad when 90% of my tools are OLDER than I am….


----------



## pottz

> hey any of you old [email protected]#ks still awake !!!!!! i know after all the pills you tend to knock off early ! i gotta find a younger crowd i think ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey, I m here. I outlast most of the old coots.
> 
> - Rich


desn't much on this thread rich !


----------



## pottz

> hey any of you old [email protected]#ks still awake !!!!!! i know after all the pills you tend to knock off early ! i gotta find a younger crowd i think ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey, I m here. I outlast most of the old coots.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Me 3 ) Want to go for 6400 tonight?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


what do you think bob ? ;-)) im outta here,maybe go trim my tonails ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey any of you old [email protected]#ks still awake !!!!!! i know after all the pills you tend to knock off early ! i gotta find a younger crowd i think ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey, I m here. I outlast most of the old coots.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Me 3 ) Want to go for 6400 tonight?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> what do you think bob ? ;-)) im outta here,maybe go trim my tonails ?
> 
> - pottz


I'm not gonna do it alone ) I spread too much BS already!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

I have a freaking lawn! Got to get this to take root before the rainy season.

Got some organizing chores to do. I may go get a load of my lumber put it in the shop!

Gunny how's the cabinet going?


----------



## Gene01

Almost down to the "nut cuttin'",as my dad used to say. Putting a jointable edge on a stack of walnut. Then it's time to increase Titebond's stock value. This job should been done a couple weeks ago but, life gets in the way. Plus. I'm old and, slow.


----------



## 987Ron

Old and Slow is just fine, Young and Fast is tiring.

Morning all. Up late toss and turn night, mind would not turn off. 2am up and sat on the patio with a glass of juice for a bit. Watched the moon play tag with the clouds passing by. Back in bed and slept till dawn. Old age does this sometimes.

Gene: Haven't heard that saying in years. Be fun to have a group of old codgers together around the younger crowd and use a lot of the old says, "Nut Cuttin", "Got my Ears Lowered", "Let the Dog Lick it and it will Heal Quicker", "Gast as Greased Lightening", "Put some Acumpucky on it", etc. Be talking a foreign language, but they do the same with all the text LOL and such.

Bit hazy this am, already 70 up to 80ish today. Be in the shop if you need me.

Later


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i know im very late but i missed the day HAPPY BIRTHDAY POTTZ ! :<)))))))))))))))


----------



## pottz

> i know im very late but i missed the day HAPPY BIRTHDAY POTTZ ! :<)))))))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


never to late buddy,thank you.


----------



## moke

Hello all…
My Brother and I went out yesterday to celebrate his retirement. He picked me up at 3…we left the bar at 9….not my finest moment…..slept until 10, then prayed for the Lord to come and get me. 
I always say, I feel a little Keppish….well today is a lot Keppish!
Our wives joined us about 5 and we were well on on way by then. We didn't do anything bad, both of us are happy drunks. Our wives left us and went home, taking all three cars…so they had to make an extra trip which did not delight them. About 845 we called an Uber. Now I don't know if I ever mentioned, but my Brother who was a Deputy, got this full time job in a small town of 6K and we split it in 1979. We worked it together for about 6 months and he hurt his leg, and took a leave for about 3 years and I worked it alone. He did come back LOOOONNNNGGG after his leg was better, but he did have two kids in there, then we worked it together, each half time, for about 6 or 7 years and then he got promoted at the SO and they said he was done in Robins PD. I continued until 2017. So we had many adventures and some great times together. Now back to last night….when we worked together there were two families, the kids were always in trouble, no felonies, just quite a few misdemeanors…..so last night we call this Uber and we get in, I never looked at the drivers name, and I am sure I couldn't have seen it anyway….The driver then says," this is a reverse, you are in my back seat now"....and it was the worst of these brothers….we both look at each other, we each know that neither of us has carried in years….but we also know he doesn't know that, so just as I was about to say something stupid like I tired of sitting on the gun, the mope turns around and says" no hard feelings on my part, how about you?" We all laughed and he took us home, I did however make my wife take my brother home instead of this mope. He only lives 4 or 5 miles away…but still. I fell asleep in the car on the way back, my wife understood, so now other than a hangy…all is well. It was tense….you have to understand it was the 80's…times were different. We took this kid to jail probably 6 or 7 times between us, and he always ran his mouth, so occasionally he would "fall" getting into the back of the squad car….remember it was the 80's! That should and would not happen today, there is too much documentation….
My Bro called at 10 today when he got up and we talked about it and laughed….man I thought those times were over.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have been at it since 7am.

Gassed up the truck 130+ bucks 445 per gallon.

Washed the truck

To Lowes picked up 4 feet of Gladiator tool hanging thing for the garage for garden tools, installed that.

Installed some hooks out on the Lani for pool towels.

All block walls, love my Dewalt Hammer drill

Touched up paint around the house.

Next up, to the storage unit to bring home some of my lumber. On the way I need to go to the liquor store.

Pretty day here


----------



## pottz

mike one of my friends is a retired cop some 18 years now and he still carries wherever he goes,of course he still lives in the same city he patrolled so he says ya never know when you might run into an "old friend".


----------



## 987Ron

In from the shop for the day. Only created one "design opportunity" and it is small. The fun of it all or was that a song. Maybe a Spaten and sit on the porch….maybe two Spatens.

Later


----------



## pottz

went to lowes early this morning and got some plants before it got to hot,which it is now about ninety.no work in the shop today.


----------



## moke

Pottzy, old cops seldom carry…no room left inside the pants….we've filled that up!


----------



## Gene01

It's been a long time since I got really blitzed. But, I do remember the hangovers. Some were epic. Tried every remedy my friends would suggest. The best was hair of the dog. You know where that led!
Started in the shop this morning at 04:00 and quit at noon. By then it was already 100+ in the shop. Managed to get around 50 ea. 36" by various width, walnut boards edge glue ready. Sold my jointer years ago. Used the router table and a spiral up cut bit. 
It's 106 on the patio now but, the shades are pulled down, the Tornado fan is blowing and, the Scotch is iced. Life is good.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Hey Moke just saw your post.

Could have been intense.

Sounds like you did the right thing.

Might have to man up w the wife.

I got a load of lumber in the shop this afternoon .

A pretty productive day.

Tomorrow golf and dinner w friends.

Maybe get one more load of lumber.


----------



## pottz

> It s been a long time since I got really blitzed. But, I do remember the hangovers. Some were epic. Tried every remedy my friends would suggest. The best was hair of the dog. You know where that led!
> Started in the shop this morning at 04:00 and quit at noon. By then it was already 100+ in the shop. Managed to get around 50 ea. 36" by various width, walnut boards edge glue ready. Sold my jointer years ago. Used the router table and a spiral up cut bit.
> It s 106 on the patio now but, the shades are pulled down, the Tornado fan is blowing and, the Scotch is iced. Life is good.
> 
> - Gene Howe


not that bad here,hit about 90 at the paak 2pm just starting to slide now.got a cold icy wiskey drink heading to the spa.later kids.


----------



## corelz125

What helps to ease the hangover if you drink 2 bottles of water and take a couple of aspirin sometimes the hang over is tolerable not crippling. Or dont drink like your 18 helps to.


----------



## northwoodsman

Mikes hangover will be the least of his worries in a few days. Just wait until the Domino DM 700 XL shows up at his door. I'm guessing he doesn't even remember the nice server at the bar helping him order it on his cell phone before the wives showed up.


----------



## pottz

> Mikes hangover will be the least of his worries in a few days. Just wait until the Domino DM 700 XL shows up at his door. I m guessing he doesn t even remember the nice server at the bar helping him order it on his cell phone before the wives showed up.
> 
> - northwoodsman


not to mention a new 5hp sawstop with sliding table, mobile base and overhead dust collection.the big one not the whimpy one.that was one hell of a drunk mike !!!!


----------



## pottz

i dont know what all you are doin but im on a lounge chair drinking a crisp sauv blanc,ceiling fans on high speed with van halen blasting.temp is about 86 but im chillin on the cali patio ! your all welcome to join.just bring your own booze !!!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

The temp is dropping quick here, already down to 91°F. The Byron Nelson is being played less than 10 minutes from my house so I'm not venturing out on the roads or to any of the restaurants in the area.


----------



## 987Ron

Similar but a bit more temp. to my liking. Sitting on the porch, just finished a Spaten Lager and plan on a second. 78 degrees and a setting sun. A few clouds to dot the blue sky. No wind, Do have the ceiling fan on low. 
None of that loud blasting noise here, just some nice Madeleine Peyroux, Taj Mahal for something different and then Cheryl Jewell. All on a shuffle program. Cheryl is from Billingham Wash. Her Grandmother and my Grandfater were brother and sisters. Kind of like Madeleine Peyroux, she is New Orleans.

I raise my drink to you Pottz and whoever else is enjoying life and the good things.


----------



## pottz

> Similar but a bit more temp. to my liking. Sitting on the porch, just finished a Spaten Lager and plan on a second. 78 degrees and a setting sun. A few clouds to dot the blue sky. No wind, Do have the ceiling fan on low.
> None of that loud blasting noise here, just some nice Madeleine Peyroux, Taj Mahal for something different and then Cheryl Jewell. All on a shuffle program. Cheryl is from Billingham Wash. Her Grandmother and my Grandfater were brother and sisters. Kind of like Madeleine Peyroux, she is New Orleans.
> 
> I raise my drink to you Pottz and whoever else is enjoying life and the good things.
> 
> - 987Ron


just me, swmbo, and here majesty sadona the beagle ! salmon fish and chips for dinner coming up.and a lot more wine ! not the mike amount though-lol. i dont need another domino ;-))


----------



## moke

> Mikes hangover will be the least of his worries in a few days. Just wait until the Domino DM 700 XL shows up at his door. I m guessing he doesn t even remember the nice server at the bar helping him order it on his cell phone before the wives showed up.
> 
> - northwoodsman


That made me laugh!!! It's not true….I think….I hope…. it could be…oh God!


----------



## moke

> i dont know what all you are doin but im on a lounge chair drinking a crisp sauv blanc,ceiling fans on high speed with van halen blasting.temp is about 86 but im chillin on the cali patio ! your all welcome to join.just bring your own booze !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


NO ONE played better than Eddie!! RIP Greatness


----------



## pottz

> i dont know what all you are doin but im on a lounge chair drinking a crisp sauv blanc,ceiling fans on high speed with van halen blasting.temp is about 86 but im chillin on the cali patio ! your all welcome to join.just bring your own booze !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> NO ONE played better than Eddie!! RIP Greatness
> 
> - moke


damn straight my man,he's crankin right now.when it comes to the greatest guitar gods of all time,eddie has my vote.some say hendrix,i say not.just because you get all [email protected]#ked up and play a guitar with your teeth dont make you the best of all time.clapton,page yes. rolling stones puts eddie at 8.they put hendrix at 1.not on my count.over rated imho!!!!


----------



## moke

> i dont know what all you are doin but im on a lounge chair drinking a crisp sauv blanc,ceiling fans on high speed with van halen blasting.temp is about 86 but im chillin on the cali patio ! your all welcome to join.just bring your own booze !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> NO ONE played better than Eddie!! RIP Greatness
> 
> - moke
> 
> damn straight my man,he s crankin right now.when it comes to the greatest guitar gods of all time,eddie has my vote.some say hendrix,i say not.just because you get all [email protected]#ked up and play a guitar with your teeth dont make you the best of all time.clapton,page yes. rolling stones puts eddie at 8.they put hendrix at 1.not on my count.over rated imho!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Different kind of music, but I have Joe Banamossa up there. He is never in the top ten, but he plays Blues….he opened for Bo Diddly when he was 12 yo…...

oh--6300!!


----------



## 987Ron

Now the music I remember as great from my early days had a setting"

Friday or Saturday night, in the rec. room at the Frat house at OU. Lights down low.. June Cristy, Sara Vaughn, Julie London, maybe Ella Fittzgerald, singing those slow torch songs while close dancing with your favorite girl.

NOW THAT WAS THE MUSIC TO LOVE. Who cared who was playing the guitar or piano.


----------



## corelz125

Northwoods being from Minn you have to be a hockey fan?


----------



## moke

Ron…com-on man,it always matters who is playing the guitar!!!


----------



## pottz

> i dont know what all you are doin but im on a lounge chair drinking a crisp sauv blanc,ceiling fans on high speed with van halen blasting.temp is about 86 but im chillin on the cali patio ! your all welcome to join.just bring your own booze !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> NO ONE played better than Eddie!! RIP Greatness
> 
> - moke
> 
> damn straight my man,he s crankin right now.when it comes to the greatest guitar gods of all time,eddie has my vote.some say hendrix,i say not.just because you get all [email protected]#ked up and play a guitar with your teeth dont make you the best of all time.clapton,page yes. rolling stones puts eddie at 8.they put hendrix at 1.not on my count.over rated imho!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Different kind of music, but I have Joe Banamossa up there. He is never in the top ten, but he plays Blues….he opened for Bo Diddly when he was 12 yo…...
> 
> oh--6300!!
> 
> - moke


you love the numbers bud.so what say we knock out another hundred posts tonight ? anyone wanna get *CRAZY !!!!!!*


----------



## pottz

van halen crankin (everybody wants some) right now.i sure as hell do,how about ….............you ?


----------



## moke

> i dont know what all you are doin but im on a lounge chair drinking a crisp sauv blanc,ceiling fans on high speed with van halen blasting.temp is about 86 but im chillin on the cali patio ! your all welcome to join.just bring your own booze !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> NO ONE played better than Eddie!! RIP Greatness
> 
> - moke
> 
> damn straight my man,he s crankin right now.when it comes to the greatest guitar gods of all time,eddie has my vote.some say hendrix,i say not.just because you get all [email protected]#ked up and play a guitar with your teeth dont make you the best of all time.clapton,page yes. rolling stones puts eddie at 8.they put hendrix at 1.not on my count.over rated imho!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Different kind of music, but I have Joe Banamossa up there. He is never in the top ten, but he plays Blues….he opened for Bo Diddly when he was 12 yo…...
> 
> oh--6300!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> you love the numbers bud.so what say we knock out another hundred posts tonight ? anyone wanna get *CRAZY !!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


We can try….


----------



## 987Ron

Mike, you have to put things into perspective. Time and Place have a big significance. Slow music and close dancing with your girl, to me sure beats a hot guitarist and every one jumping up and down, holding lighters.

Guitar players of my choice would be the blues guys. Alan King, Steve Vaughn, etc. No one favorite. Shawn Lane maybe.

Part of that is me. I have and always have had a hearing loss above 16,ooo cycles. High pitch I do not hear, save a lot of money on stereo equipment. Also a lot of the rock music comes through as just noise. Not enjoyable for my hearing. It is not the music or musician it is my hearing. Slow it down, put some low tones to it and that is enjoyable. Spent a lot of time in the Caribbean so the raggae at a bar on the beach is fun.

One should enjoy what they like and to he&& to the others, including me.


----------



## 987Ron

Try for a bit but the eyes are drooping, may doze off.


----------



## corelz125

Reggae is one of my favorites but not all of it


----------



## moke

> Mike, you have to put things into perspective. Time and Place have a big significance. Slow music and close dancing with your girl, to me sure beats a hot guitarist and every one jumping up and down, holding lighters.
> 
> Guitar players of my choice would be the blues guys. Alan King, Steve Vaughn, etc. No one favorite. Shawn Lane maybe.
> 
> Part of that is me. I have and always have had a hearing loss above 16,ooo cycles. High pitch I do not hear, save a lot of money on stereo equipment. Also a lot of the rock music comes through as just noise. Not enjoyable for my hearing. It is not the music or musician it is my hearing. Slow it down, put some low tones to it and that is enjoyable. Spent a lot of time in the Caribbean so the raggae at a bar on the beach is fun.
> 
> One should enjoy what they like and to he&& to the others, including me.
> 
> - 987Ron


I do enjoy the blues…but that hard driving Rock and Roll is my heritage!!! Each to his own….if you like Raggae orthe slow low blues…more power to ya!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Neighbor came over earlier and wanted to know if we had seem anything "unusual" on the golf course at night. Told him I had seen a lightening bug or two. He is concerned there may be a young college couple or group that plans on streaking on the course,,right down the fairway. 
He and I do not get along to well. Told him if they streaked slowly enough I might join them. But I can not run very fast at 84 and recent hip replacement. Almost a full moon and everything. 
He left.


----------



## pottz

> Reggae is one of my favorites but not all of it
> 
> - corelz125


i can dig some good raggae cranked up on a hot summer day with the margs flowing. oh hell ya.mike when you gonna get the marg maker fired up ?


----------



## EricFai

Funny Ron. Guess he was not to fond of your reply.


----------



## pottz

> Neighbor came over earlier and wanted to know if we had seem anything "unusual" on the golf course at night. Told him I had seen a lightening bug or two. He is concerned there may be a young college couple or group that plans on streaking on the course,,right down the fairway.
> He and I do not get along to well. Told him if they streaked slowly enough I might join them. But I can not run very fast at 84 and recent hip replacement. Almost a full moon and everything.
> He left.
> 
> - 987Ron


what a DUD!!!! sounds like a fun guy.


----------



## bandit571

Sam Cristea, gets his own solo.."Mars" LIVE…..song isn't bad either…


----------



## moke

> Reggae is one of my favorites but not all of it
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i can dig some good raggae cranked up on a hot summer day with the margs flowing. oh hell ya.mike when you gonna get the marg maker fired up ?
> 
> - pottz


i am ready to fly baby!!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

> Northwoods being from Minn you have to be a hockey fan?
> 
> - corelz125


You bet. I moved to Dallas the same year the Stars did (coincidence). Who is your team? I had a roommate back in the late 80's and early 90's whose brother was on the 1980 Olympic team then went on to the NHL.


----------



## pottz

> Reggae is one of my favorites but not all of it
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i can dig some good raggae cranked up on a hot summer day with the margs flowing. oh hell ya.mike when you gonna get the marg maker fired up ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> i am ready to fly baby!!!!
> 
> - moke


you know me mike im up for any challenge,100 posts easy peasy baby,weve done almost 300 in one day before. i just dont know if the "kids" can handle it ? were gonna need rich and leeroy to come on in the late hour though !


----------



## 987Ron

Time to take the dogs out, told the wife was going to take them out on the golf course. She said fine, keep your clothes on. Called her an old fuddy-duddy.

Back in a bit, maybe.


----------



## Gene01

> Now the music I remember as great from my early days had a setting"
> 
> Friday or Saturday night, in the rec. room at the Frat house at OU. Lights down low.. June Cristy, Sara Vaughn, Julie London, maybe Ella Fittzgerald, singing those slow torch songs while close dancing with your favorite girl.
> 
> NOW THAT WAS THE MUSIC TO LOVE. Who cared who was playing the guitar or piano.
> 
> - 987Ron


You got that right. Then, throw in some Bruebeck or Thelonius Monk.


----------



## pottz

weve only done 43 so far today….......weak !!!!!! prospects are low !


----------



## pottz

runnin with the devil….......if you think you can ?





probably blow blow you old guys pace makers out !!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Am back, never got past the back yard. No streakers. Was to timid to go solo. Dogs didn't care, did their business and wanted in the house for their beds.

Pottz, Mike, doing my best to help with the numbers. It is well past 10 and I am still awake, almost.


----------



## moke

> Time to take the dogs out, told the wife was going to take them out on the golf course. She said fine, keep your clothes on. Called her an old fuddy-duddy.
> 
> Back in a bit, maybe.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron--my Dad always used to say,"its good to get the little guy some fresh air"


----------



## northwoodsman

Ron if you run out there naked and someone sees you they may tell you that you may want to iron that outfit before you wear it next time. Nothing against you it just happens as we age.


----------



## 987Ron

Mike: This is an old joke but:

The Nudist Resort reported a hole in their fence. The Police are looking into it.


----------



## moke

> Ron if you run out there naked and someone sees you they may tell you that you may want to iron that outfit before you wear it next time. Nothing against you it just happens as we age.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Hey speak for yourself…...I keep my birthday suit tight….no room for wrinkles…a fold or two yes…..


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron if you run out there naked and someone sees you they may tell you that you may want to iron that outfit before you wear it next time. Nothing against you it just happens as we age.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Thats why you eat a lot, keeps things stretched tight.


----------



## pottz

> Am back, never got past the back yard. No streakers. Was to timid to go solo. Dogs didn t care, did their business and wanted in the house for their beds.
> 
> Pottz, Mike, doing my best to help with the numbers. It is well past 10 and I am still awake, almost.
> 
> - 987Ron


sorry to hear about the streakers.hell if i was their you and i could go it alone ?


----------



## moke

> Mike: This is an old joke but:
> 
> The Nudist Resort reported a hole in their fence. The Police are looking into it.
> 
> - 987Ron


Back in the day I was on patrol for the SO and a call came out of a lady walking naked down First Ave ( CR's main road….9 lanes) we had 21 cars respond….never did see the a naked woman….


----------



## pottz

> Ron if you run out there naked and someone sees you they may tell you that you may want to iron that outfit before you wear it next time. Nothing against you it just happens as we age.
> 
> - northwoodsman


thats why i keep putting on weight,it just keeps stretching the skin so no wrinkles !


----------



## pottz

> Mike: This is an old joke but:
> 
> The Nudist Resort reported a hole in their fence. The Police are looking into it.
> 
> - 987Ron


really ron :-/


----------



## pottz

> Mike: This is an old joke but:
> 
> The Nudist Resort reported a hole in their fence. The Police are looking into it.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Back in the day I was on patrol for the SO and a call came out of a lady walking naked down First Ave ( CR s main road….9 lanes) we had 21 cars respond….never did see the a naked woman….
> 
> - moke


*PERVERTS !!!!*


----------



## 987Ron

Saw a Tee shirt once that said "Nudist on Strike"


----------



## corelz125

Northwoods I became a KIngs fan. So your a Stars fan now?


----------



## moke

> Saw a Tee shirt once that said "Nudist on Strike"
> 
> - 987Ron


My favorite T shirt says "Procrastinate Later"


----------



## pottz

van halen (you really got me) playing loud,now !!!!!





try it if your heart can take it kids !!!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

> Northwoods I became a KIngs fan. So your a Stars fan now?
> 
> - corelz125


I have always been a Stars fan. The MN North Stars became the Dallas Stars. I haven't been to a game in over 15 years however. I have a farm team that plays a couple minutes from my house. It's just as fun, parking is free, food and beverages are normal price and I can sit center ice, a few rows off the ice for under $30.


----------



## 987Ron

After 10:30 the dogs are all asleep. Time for me too. 
Hope you make your number.

nite all.


----------



## pottz

> After 10:30 the dogs are all asleep. Time for me too.
> Hope you make your number.
> 
> nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


nighty night little ronnie !


----------



## pottz

time to call in all the night owl bunch ! you know who you are ?


----------



## pottz

hey where the hell is the duck ? awol for quite awhile now. time for me to invade the ducks lair !!!! it's like the kids that went up the mountain to knock on the grinches door !!!!!!!! it's what i do for mokes!


----------



## moke

The duck must be ticked about something….


----------



## corelz125

> Northwoods I became a KIngs fan. So your a Stars fan now?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I have always been a Stars fan. The MN North Stars became the Dallas Stars. I haven t been to a game in over 15 years however. I have a farm team that plays a couple minutes from my house. It s just as fun, parking is free, food and beverages are normal price and I can sit center ice, a few rows off the ice for under $30.
> 
> - northwoodsman


It's the Stars farm team? So far this year this first round has been almost all good series except the Colorado one.


----------



## northwoodsman

Maybe he was put in LJ detention.


----------



## pottz

> The duck must be ticked about something….
> 
> - moke


email sent.i know how to spank his feathered ass and wake him up.stay tuned !


----------



## moke

> The duck must be ticked about something….
> 
> - moke
> 
> email sent.i know how to spank his feathered ass and wake him up.stay tuned !
> 
> - pottz


cool!!


----------



## pottz

> Maybe he was put in LJ detention.
> 
> - northwoodsman


no,he has some magical powers way above mine that allows him to say ******************** (oops) that you and i cant ? he gets by with everything !


----------



## northwoodsman

> It s the Stars farm team? So far this year this first round has been almost all good series except the Colorado one.
> 
> - corelz125


They are in the ECHL. They have been playing since 2009 but are now affiliated with the Seattle Kraken. They are pretty good, they have won several national titles.


----------



## pottz

sometimes it's like talkin to a child !!!!!!!!!!! he knows better with me ! or maybe i just pissed him off even more.oh well fun is fun ;-))


----------



## corelz125

That sounds like its competitive hockey then and well worth the money.


----------



## pottz

SNL time boys,back shortly !


----------



## pottz

hey im gone 30 minutes and you guys fall asleep ? ok i need the a team ! rich,get your ass on here and help me.call leeroy too,this is a sad bunch. i gotta find a younger group that doesn't fall asleep after they eat their soft mashed food !


----------



## RichT

> hey im gone 30 minutes and you guys fall asleep ? ok i need the a team ! rich,get your ass on here and help me.call leeroy too,this is a sad bunch. i gotta find a younger group that doesn t fall asleep after they eat their soft mashed food !
> 
> - pottz


I'm always at the ready, but no stimulus, no response.


----------



## corelz125

All the dog owners here. Anyone have insurance for the dog?


----------



## pottz

> hey im gone 30 minutes and you guys fall asleep ? ok i need the a team ! rich,get your ass on here and help me.call leeroy too,this is a sad bunch. i gotta find a younger group that doesn t fall asleep after they eat their soft mashed food !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m always at the ready, but no stimulus, no response.
> 
> - Rich


man youve gone so soft ! wheres the fire and passion,the arrogance i loved after my own heart ? am i all alone now ? seems everyone i loved has been spanked,blocked or band for life ! yet here i am,some how still allowed to preach my self proclaimed religion of nothingness !!!!!!! pray with me ;-)))))))))


----------



## pottz

> All the dog owners here. Anyone have insurance for the dog?
> 
> - corelz125


no waste of money.


----------



## corelz125

I have it and used it but the price keeps going up. Last year he ended up in the vet office for a couple of days


----------



## RichT

> All the dog owners here. Anyone have insurance for the dog?
> 
> - corelz125


I love dogs. I don't have one at the moment, but I'm sure we'll be filling the void some day.

Re: insurance. Some breeds are tough to insure. USAA has a survey regarding what breed(s) you own-probably every insurance company does something similar.

I'm sure you can guess which might be flagged as problematic by the underwriters.


----------



## RichT

> I have it and used it but the price keeps going up. Last year he ended up in the vet office for a couple of days
> 
> - corelz125


Sorry. I thought you meant liability insurance, not health insurance.


----------



## corelz125

I heard some home owner policies were dropped or the price was increased. I was talking about the health insurance.


----------



## pottz

> I heard some home owner policies were dropped or the price was increased. I was talking about the health insurance.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah im with farmers and they wont insure you if you have certain breeds like dobermans,rottweilers or pitt bulls.


----------



## pottz

well this post makes it 88 for the day,12 short,sad but true.i could cheat and make 12 BS posts just to say i,we did it but im tired and goin to bed mokies.later kids !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I heard some home owner policies were dropped or the price was increased. I was talking about the health insurance.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah im with farmers and they wont insure you if you have certain breeds like dobermans,rottweilers or pitt bulls.
> 
> - pottz


Liability should be required for the nasty dogs. Pitt bull pairs have been in the news lately attacking and injuring people and killing smaller dogs. The last lady attacked is still in the hospital a week later with a piece of her leg missing ;(( The dog owners were in homeless camps and squatters occupying homes. ;((

A Doberman attacked my Irish Setter when I was teaching our daughter to ride a bike. I pulled the Doberman off. The dog looked POd and looked like it was about to attack me. I had one arm in front of my throat as a shield and was fishing my knife out of my pocket. The Doberman decided it was outnumbered and retreated ))


----------



## Peteybadboy

I guess I have the morning shift.

Boys v. Girls today. One of the guys has a new shoulder. So I don't know the format. Scramble?

Moke - For hangovers. Ibuprofen, lots of water (better yet Gator aid), mashed potatoes to soak up whats in your stomach.

Topa I have been bit by two dogs, both Dobermanns.


----------



## controlfreak

Need to do a layout for porch pickets or SWMBO is going to revoke my occupancy permit. Thinking about buying them precut from Vintage Woodworks. They can make in Cypress and have a V cut on the bottom to prevent water from being held on the end of the stock. Not allowed to use composite materials due to historic guidelines. Precut will speed things up. Also plan on priming all surfaces prior to assembly.


----------



## 987Ron

Up late last night so up late this am. Sunny bright day,

Looked at the health insurance that the Vet offers. Added up the costs for the items we would use and it was not close to being a good deal. Things we would not use were the cruncher. Like to days Kennel. Teeth cleaning. and a few others. Daughter looked at it for her new Corgi Puppy but she came with all the shots already given, etc. and it proved more costly, still not sure about the spaying costs however. 2nd year definitely to expensive.

Kids over for dinner tonight.

Have a good day.


----------



## moke

Morning all….sorry I petered out on everybody last night. I was here but resting my eyes….that's my story and I'm sticking to it. I have to take wife around to buy more flowers….when is enough enough? Hey, as long I don't get water duty!!

Looked into Dog Health ins. Goldens are not insurable because of their high rate of cancer. The Ones I have are from Europe, you can tell, the white ones usually are….they have a lower rate of cancer than the rest of the dog world, they did not care….the answer was still no…..

Live long and prosper…


----------



## moke

Petey-Thanks for the advice on the hangy…the best advice is ti leave the stuff alone, except in moderation….expensive and bad results. I can't actually remember the last time I really tied one on, but it has to be 2 or 3 years….a hangover at 65 is going to be what looks like a 2 day event, I'm afraid!!


----------



## RichT

> I had one arm in front of my throat as a shield and was fishing my knife out of my pocket. The Doberman decided it was outnumbered and retreated ))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Smart move. Without opposable thumbs, that dog would not have been able to wield a knife in defense.


----------



## corelz125

Ron the insurance actually reimbursed me more than what I paid for the neutering. There's 20 different companies out there now that offer insurance for the dogs and multiple plans to choose from. If the dog has to stay overnight for testing your In. For a bill for $100s.


----------



## bandit571

Soooo….Live at Cummings, GA.

LILIAC…..

Song is called Mars.

Song opens with a few minutes of a guitar solo by Sam Cristea….then the rest of the Brothers and Sisters of the Cristea Family take the stage….another guitar solo by Sam, followed by a keyboard "solo" with Melody's vocals…

Drummer is known as Abby…and is fun to watch. The one on the keyboard is 15 yrs old….Sam is 24…and the oldest of the group. Bassist is 16, and plays a mean 5 string Bass.

IF that song is too "Hard Rock" for you, try out their cover of the Ozzy/Lita Ford "Close my eyes forever"...And the guy the band brought in to sing Ozzy's parts.

"Mars" is NOT a cover song, but an original by this band.

LILIAC is Romanian for Bat….as in Vampire Bat. Their Parents are Romanian….kids were born in California…


----------



## northwoodsman

I have looked into pet insurance. If I had 1 dog I may consider it, but not for all 4. My neighbor took his dog to the ER last Thursday and to the vet on Friday because he had a loose stool (all over the house) and was vomiting and it was $700. It was just nerves and depression because they boarded him at a kennel for 4 days while they went out of town. I told them I would watch watch him but his wife is stubborn and researched the hell out of this and thought the dog was going to be at a pet spa and get attention 24 hours a day. You know that ain't going to happen. Some places have camera's so you can log in and see your pet any time you want. I asked if they had this, of course not. Did they walk him? Nope. They paid $90 a day and the dog came home and was sick for three days. My neighbor two doors down on the other side just got a new Golden Retriever puppy two weeks ago. The man is 80 yrs. old and his wife is in her early 70's (and still working). They paid $3,800 for the puppy.


----------



## Gene01

They are good, Bandit. Not my kind of easy listening, though. You young guys probably like it. ))


----------



## corelz125

Northwoods for 4 dogs you can either get a new car or insure the 4 dogs. For 4 of them it would almost be a car payment every month. $90 a day for the dog to be locked in a crate 12 hours a day? $700 and they only did a few tests and nothing serious.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i like this remake Bandit :<)))))))))


----------



## pottz

> I heard some home owner policies were dropped or the price was increased. I was talking about the health insurance.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah im with farmers and they wont insure you if you have certain breeds like dobermans,rottweilers or pitt bulls.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Liability should be required for the nasty dogs. Pitt bull pairs have been in the news lately attacking and injuring people and killing smaller dogs. The last lady attacked is still in the hospital a week later with a piece of her leg missing ;(( The dog owners were in homeless camps and squatters occupying homes. ;((
> 
> A Doberman attacked my Irish Setter when I was teaching our daughter to ride a bike. I pulled the Doberman off. The dog looked POd and looked like it was about to attack me. I had one arm in front of my throat as a shield and was fishing my knife out of my pocket. The Doberman decided it was outnumbered and retreated ))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


pit bull attacks have gone here for years,some deadly yet they dont seem to do anything about it.


----------



## pottz

> Up late last night so up late this am. Sunny bright day,
> 
> Looked at the health insurance that the Vet offers. Added up the costs for the items we would use and it was not close to being a good deal. Things we would not use were the cruncher. Like to days Kennel. Teeth cleaning. and a few others. Daughter looked at it for her new Corgi Puppy but she came with all the shots already given, etc. and it proved more costly, still not sure about the spaying costs however. 2nd year definitely to expensive.
> 
> Kids over for dinner tonight.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah same here didn't make any sense.vet even said not worth it especially with a healthy breed like a beagle.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all….sorry I petered out on everybody last night. I was here but resting my eyes….that s my story and I m sticking to it. I have to take wife around to buy more flowers….when is enough enough? Hey, as long I don t get water duty!!
> 
> Looked into Dog Health ins. Goldens are not insurable because of their high rate of cancer. The Ones I have are from Europe, you can tell, the white ones usually are….they have a lower rate of cancer than the rest of the dog world, they did not care….the answer was still no…..
> 
> Live long and prosper…
> 
> - moke


flowers….enough?.....no such thing mike.now get to work and plant until your hands bleed man !


----------



## pottz

> I had one arm in front of my throat as a shield and was fishing my knife out of my pocket. The Doberman decided it was outnumbered and retreated ))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Smart move. Without opposable thumbs, that dog would not have been able to wield a knife in defense.
> 
> - Rich


LMAO


----------



## Peteybadboy

CF - the premade stuff would likely be of a higher quality material. That would be my reason for buying v make. If you can get good material, I would make it in my shop if it was a money saver. On the other hand if you had 100's to install, buy v make might make sense.

We have health insurance for our dogs from Banfield. They are in many states so if traveling and one gets sick we can just go to one of their clinics.

Golf is over, resting


----------



## moke

> Morning all….sorry I petered out on everybody last night. I was here but resting my eyes….that s my story and I m sticking to it. I have to take wife around to buy more flowers….when is enough enough? Hey, as long I don t get water duty!!
> 
> Looked into Dog Health ins. Goldens are not insurable because of their high rate of cancer. The Ones I have are from Europe, you can tell, the white ones usually are….they have a lower rate of cancer than the rest of the dog world, they did not care….the answer was still no…..
> 
> Live long and prosper…
> 
> - moke
> 
> flowers….enough?.....no such thing mike.now get to work and plant until your hands bleed man !
> 
> - pottz


I got a reprieve, the FIL is really sick and is being his usual jackass in the ER….my wife is the only one that can handle him, she had to run over there….hopefully things don't go well for him….


----------



## pottz

> Morning all….sorry I petered out on everybody last night. I was here but resting my eyes….that s my story and I m sticking to it. I have to take wife around to buy more flowers….when is enough enough? Hey, as long I don t get water duty!!
> 
> Looked into Dog Health ins. Goldens are not insurable because of their high rate of cancer. The Ones I have are from Europe, you can tell, the white ones usually are….they have a lower rate of cancer than the rest of the dog world, they did not care….the answer was still no…..
> 
> Live long and prosper…
> 
> - moke
> 
> flowers….enough?.....no such thing mike.now get to work and plant until your hands bleed man !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I got a reprieve, the FIL is really sick and is being his usual jackass in the ER….my wife is the only one that can handle him, she had to run over there….hopefully things don t go well for him….
> 
> - moke


lol-well maybe you'll get your wish this time.sad someone has to be so nasty.i mean he puts me to shame ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

In from the shop. Rest, shop maintenance is not always fun. My old band saw with new tires and all would not track the blades right, ran to the edge, adjustment at full. Took the entire upper assembly apart, cleaned out all the sawdust (probable cause of tilt of the upper wheel not moving enough) Cleaned all the parts, inspected, relubricated everything and reassembled. Works fine again. Even cut the 4 semi circles I needed.

Proud of myself did not even look at the schematic or have to go buy something to fix it. Just time and effort.

Rest time.


----------



## moke

> Morning all….sorry I petered out on everybody last night. I was here but resting my eyes….that s my story and I m sticking to it. I have to take wife around to buy more flowers….when is enough enough? Hey, as long I don t get water duty!!
> 
> Looked into Dog Health ins. Goldens are not insurable because of their high rate of cancer. The Ones I have are from Europe, you can tell, the white ones usually are….they have a lower rate of cancer than the rest of the dog world, they did not care….the answer was still no…..
> 
> Live long and prosper…
> 
> - moke
> 
> flowers….enough?.....no such thing mike.now get to work and plant until your hands bleed man !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I got a reprieve, the FIL is really sick and is being his usual jackass in the ER….my wife is the only one that can handle him, she had to run over there….hopefully things don t go well for him….
> 
> - moke
> 
> lol-well maybe you ll get your wish this time.sad someone has to be so nasty.i mean he puts me to shame ;-))
> 
> - pottz


I know I complain about him, but I just don't get it….he wanted to go tt the ER and then he does everything he can to make it more difficult to for the to treat him….argues about everything, won't give them any info, doesn't want treatment….I am astounded…why go? I just feel sorry for my wife….


----------



## pottz

> Morning all….sorry I petered out on everybody last night. I was here but resting my eyes….that s my story and I m sticking to it. I have to take wife around to buy more flowers….when is enough enough? Hey, as long I don t get water duty!!
> 
> Looked into Dog Health ins. Goldens are not insurable because of their high rate of cancer. The Ones I have are from Europe, you can tell, the white ones usually are….they have a lower rate of cancer than the rest of the dog world, they did not care….the answer was still no…..
> 
> Live long and prosper…
> 
> - moke
> 
> flowers….enough?.....no such thing mike.now get to work and plant until your hands bleed man !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I got a reprieve, the FIL is really sick and is being his usual jackass in the ER….my wife is the only one that can handle him, she had to run over there….hopefully things don t go well for him….
> 
> - moke
> 
> lol-well maybe you ll get your wish this time.sad someone has to be so nasty.i mean he puts me to shame ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I know I complain about him, but I just don t get it….he wanted to go tt the ER and then he does everything he can to make it more difficult to for the to treat him….argues about everything, won t give them any info, doesn t want treatment….I am astounded…why go? I just feel sorry for my wife….
> 
> - moke


id hate to be those poor nurses and doctors that have to deal with him.whats wrong with him this time ?


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike, maybe she should have taken him to the vet or the vet ER, they are accustomed to handling patients like him. Imagine the look on his face when your wife pulled up and told him to get out and go inside. The expression on his face would be a photo-worthy moment for sure. Priceless!


----------



## corelz125

I'm sure they're pretty nice to him to. People like him should be treated the way he treats people.


----------



## 987Ron

When I had my hip replaced they had me drugged up good. No pain to me to anyone else. After the surgery if the nurse had lead me to a window and said "jump" answer would have been OK.

Maybe the Dr. should give your FIL a good dose of something to "calm him down". Just a thought that probably illegal or something. Bottle full to take home with unlimited refills.


----------



## controlfreak

My father was "difficult" until the doctor prescribed vodka, he has never missed cocktail hour.


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike - you should start building a coffin for him. Although that might not go over too well with the wife when she see's how much enjoyment you get out of the project, especially if you start it now. Just think how much fun it would be next time he comes over to bring him out to the shop and show him the new bed you built for him. If the price of OSB ever comes down I may build one for my MIL.


----------



## pottz

gave my dad a book on how to build your own coffin for christmas one year.he laughed.it was a serious how to book.


----------



## moke

> Mike, maybe she should have taken him to the vet or the vet ER, they are accustomed to handling patients like him. Imagine the look on his face when your wife pulled up and told him to get out and go inside. The expression on his face would be a photo-worthy moment for sure. Priceless!
> 
> - northwoodsman


That, my friend, is a great idea…..you want to act like an animal….here you go…

Bad news….at least for the time being, he is going to be ok…..his oxygen level was in the 70's they now have him in the 90's.


----------



## moke

> I m sure they re pretty nice to him to. People like him should be treated the way he treats people.
> 
> - corelz125


I do, that's why I'm not welcome in his house…..nor he in mine. I have never treated anyone like this, except some mope I was dropping off at jail, it truly bothers me, but I would slap him! So I stay away. Today, they said, he hit the monitor several times with his cane. I never asked which cane he has with him, he has 6 or 7, and two of them have swords in them.


----------



## moke

> When I had my hip replaced they had me drugged up good. No pain to me to anyone else. After the surgery if the nurse had lead me to a window and said "jump" answer would have been OK.
> 
> Maybe the Dr. should give your FIL a good dose of something to "calm him down". Just a thought that probably illegal or something. Bottle full to take home with unlimited refills.
> 
> - 987Ron


That is also a great idea….


----------



## moke

> Mike - you should start building a coffin for him. Although that might not go over too well with the wife when she see s how much enjoyment you get out of the project, especially if you start it now. Just think how much fun it would be next time he comes over to bring him out to the shop and show him the new bed you built for him. If the price of OSB ever comes down I may build one for my MIL.
> 
> - northwoodsman


He's being cremated….I intend on attending.


----------



## bandit571

Diced up some Cajun Sausage,,some mushrooms….onions, Garlic, a Zatarin's Dirty rice mix, lots of butter into a hot skillet..Supper..


----------



## northwoodsman

> Mike - you should start building a coffin for him. Although that might not go over too well with the wife when she see s how much enjoyment you get out of the project, especially if you start it now. Just think how much fun it would be next time he comes over to bring him out to the shop and show him the new bed you built for him. If the price of OSB ever comes down I may build one for my MIL.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> He s being cremated….I intend on attending.
> 
> - moke


The service or watching him be cremated?


----------



## moke

6399


----------



## moke

6400


----------



## moke

> Mike - you should start building a coffin for him. Although that might not go over too well with the wife when she see s how much enjoyment you get out of the project, especially if you start it now. Just think how much fun it would be next time he comes over to bring him out to the shop and show him the new bed you built for him. If the price of OSB ever comes down I may build one for my MIL.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> He s being cremated….I intend on attending.
> 
> - moke
> 
> The service or watching him be cremated?
> 
> - northwoodsman


Just the creamation


----------



## pottz

> Mike - you should start building a coffin for him. Although that might not go over too well with the wife when she see s how much enjoyment you get out of the project, especially if you start it now. Just think how much fun it would be next time he comes over to bring him out to the shop and show him the new bed you built for him. If the price of OSB ever comes down I may build one for my MIL.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> He s being cremated….I intend on attending.
> 
> - moke


you gonna light the fire ?


----------



## moke

I'd rub two sticks together if it'd help!


----------



## pottz

> I d rub two sticks together if it d help!
> 
> - moke


i love a man with passion !!!!!


----------



## pottz

dinner is on the grill boys.chix thighs that are gonna get a slathering of stubbs smokey brown sugar bbq sauce.will be served with an herbed rice pilaf .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

On the flip side elders, they say mom is the most pleasant person they have in the memory care unit. On March 8 the doctor ordered a urinary test. The care place has been trying to get a prescription for Seroquel to calm her down. They say they collected the sample for the urinary test on May 5. On May 5 about 11 PM they found her unconscious and not responsive. She was revived and the hospital ER prescribed urinary antibiotics. My sister says that urinary tract infection is the most painful thing she ever had ;(( LB said mom is happy again after 2.5 days of taking urinary antibiotics. The memory care unit did not give them to her the first day! There is a criminal investigation. Only God knows how those without family monitoring are treated ;((


----------



## EricFai

It is sad about the elderly not being taken care if, or being taken advantage of.

And there are some elderly that fight these that try to help them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The news said they arrested 2 guys in their 30s with long criminal histories who backed through storefronts with stolen pickups to steal ATMs at least 60 times here in WW. They are suspects in more cases. The storefront damages are about $50k each plus the pickups plus the ATMs plus the cash. Only property crimes. I wonder if they will be released on personal recognizance?


----------



## corelz125

The elderly have it the worst. Theres a lot of programs out there to help people but the elderly are at the bottom of the list. Most are forced out of their homes because they cant afford to live there any more but other people get housing paid for them.


----------



## EricFai

Always wondered what I was doing wrong. Yes there are some folks getting paid to live a lavish lifestyle. (I keep my political view quite on that note)


----------



## corelz125

Some of us have pride and and want to do better and won't settle for handouts.


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, that is so true. I have worked hard all my life, there were a few short times I drew unemployment, but I found work, could not sit still. And I take pride in the work I do, always strive for the best.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Memory care is not a handout @ $6200/ month. Should be able to do their job at that price.


----------



## 987Ron

uP EARLY, coffee already and off to Augusta. Wife's Retina Dr. Appt. In a test program so 3-4 hr office visit.

Me, Lidl Grocery one of my favorites, Publix Grocery, both things we do not have in this burg. Then a possible new wood supplier, Highland Hardwoods. And finally the Liquor Warehouse, we are in a dry county.

Back home by 1pm. Hopejully. 1 3/4 hour drive one way.

Later guys.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, sorry about what appears to be a "mess" . Take care of your wife.

Today is an all day meeting of the Board for the Golf course. We have a president who is wounded by the loss of his pet project. Now we have to move forward. This could be ugly. Thing is we had a really good financial year and the future looks bright on that front. Coud this be a covid hangover? We have a divided membership. We should be celebrating.

I want to get back to building things!

Did I tell you I do this for 0.00? Ha!

Whish me luck

Have a good one


----------



## corelz125

So Petey when you quit they cant complain since they dont pay you


----------



## corelz125

> Memory care is not a handout @ $6200/ month. Should be able to do their job at that price.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thats what I was saying about the elderly. Your mom seemed to work all her life and now has to pay out of pocket for the right care. She can't go out and work to pay her bills anymore. When there are people who are fully capable of working dont pay.


----------



## moke

.


----------



## moke

My parents lived in a Nursing Home for 5 years….they took everything my parents had. Then I got them on Title 19. After they both passed the Home sent me a bill and said I was responsible for these items….I can't tell what I told them, as I would get banned from this site. It went on for a few months and I finally told them to sue me, that this needed to be decided in some sort of arbitration. I never heard from them again. 
there were many Nursing Home owners….these were million dollar houses and more. I dearly believe in Capitalism, but enough is enough…that seems like preying on folks that don't have a lot of choices.

A few years later I was photographing Theater Rooms for an upscale installer. These rooms were all in excess of 100k….I went to this house and the did the work and the company told me the name and it was the owner of the Nursing Home. In fact I photographed many of those rooms over the years and


----------



## corelz125

Jesus was walking outside the gates of heaven and he sees an old man sitting on a bench..

He approaches the old man and asks.. "good sir, why have you not entered heaven yet?"

The old man replies "I'm waiting for my son, he should be along soon."

Jesus thinks for a second and asks "will you tell me of your son? Maybe I know of him."

The old man sighs and says "Sadly, we lost touch when he was young.. I know he was a carpenter like I was, I know he was quite famous and people followed him around. People told stories about him. They wrote a book about him and there was even talk of miracles…"

Jesus stood stunned.. carpenter? miracles?… He looked at the old man as tears swelled in his eyes…

"Dad?" The old man rose slowly, tears running down his cheeks as he held out his arms and said "Pinocchio? "


----------



## corelz125

An elderly man named Mr Lambert was going to bed when his wife told him that he'd left the light on in the shed.
So he went and opened the door to turn off the light but saw there were people in the shed in the process of stealing things.
He immediately phoned the police, who asked,
"Is someone in your house?" and Mr Lambert said,
"No," and explained the situation.
Then they explained that all patrols were very busy, that there was no one available and that he should simply lock his door and an officer would be there when available.
Mr Lambert said, "Okay," hung up, counted to 30, and phoned the police again.
"Hello, I just called you a few seconds ago because there were people in my shed. Well, you don't have to worry about them anymore because I've just shot them all. Goodnight".
Then he hung up. Within 60 seconds three squad cars, an Armed Response unit, and an ambulance showed up.
Of course, the police caught the burglars red-handed.
One of the policemen said to Mr Lambert,
"I thought you said that you'd shot them?!"
Mr Lambert said,
"I thought you said there was nobody available?!"


----------



## pottz

> An elderly man named Mr Lambert was going to bed when his wife told him that he'd left the light on in the shed.
> So he went and opened the door to turn off the light but saw there were people in the shed in the process of stealing things.
> He immediately phoned the police, who asked,
> "Is someone in your house?" and Mr Lambert said,
> "No," and explained the situation.
> Then they explained that all patrols were very busy, that there was no one available and that he should simply lock his door and an officer would be there when available.
> Mr Lambert said, "Okay," hung up, counted to 30, and phoned the police again.
> "Hello, I just called you a few seconds ago because there were people in my shed. Well, you don't have to worry about them anymore because I've just shot them all. Goodnight".
> Then he hung up. Within 60 seconds three squad cars, an Armed Response unit, and an ambulance showed up.
> Of course, the police caught the burglars red-handed.
> One of the policemen said to Mr Lambert,
> "I thought you said that you'd shot them?!"
> Mr Lambert said,
> "I thought you said there was nobody available?!"
> 
> - corelz125


ggod one.


----------



## controlfreak

Someone called my MIL pretending to be my son and in need of money. She asked if he was getting excited about their upcoming trip (family beach house). Caller hung up I guess was not prepared to answer any travel questions. She call my son ,her Grandson, and said "we got disconnected". That was close, non of my kids ever get in trouble or need money thank goodness. That should have been the red flag but she couldn't see it.


----------



## moke

CF
There are constantly new scams….the latest I heard from some of my friends, is where they actually have the names of some of the upper officers in a Dept, and have you send off cash, or check to get your grand-kids out of jail…..then they tell you you have an appointment with a certain commander to discuss the charges. At the Sheriffs office I used to work at they had 4 or 5 people show up one day for "appointments. They get the names from the websites, and they are real names….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ...these were million dollar houses and more. I dearly believe in Capitalism, but enough is enough…that seems like preying on folks that don t have a lot of choices.
> 
> - moke


I knew several business owners personally from them having me fix their machine tools in a few minutes or hours instead of a few days or weeks. Most lacked any empathy for their employees ;(( One married into a muffler shop chain. His idea was run the shops one person short to maximize profit, work the employees into the ground, and let the customers wait. Of course, all my employers were owners. They were about 50/50 family operations vs employees under the thumb operations.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We get so many scammers calling I started scamming them with false info ) 2 or 3 times I rattled off 16-digit numbers starting with a 4 or 5 for visa or MasterCard. The scammer said that could not be my cc number because it is a debit card number  Unfortunately, I could not remember the number I rattled off. One guy started swearing before he hung up )) A few days later he was on the phone again. I recognized his voice. Same thing happened the second time )) When the scammers call several times a day, I go into scammer reduction mode; they apparently put me on the do not call list. CAlls greatly reduced.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good jokes Jokemiester )


----------



## BurlyBob

Just made it back from California. I have do desire to do anymore traveling for a very long time!


----------



## 987Ron

> Just made it back from California. I have do desire to do anymore traveling for a very long time!
> 
> - BurlyBob


I just drove to Augusta and back, 3 1/2 hrs total, and I have no desire to do anymore traveling for a very long time either. Really think the average driver is worse than a few years ago.


----------



## pottz

when i was in my 20's 30's i loved to drive now i hate going anywhere.good thing i only live a mile from work -lol.


----------



## northwoodsman

Well corelz the Stars lost in double OT last night and are out. It was close. That winning goal was awesome, even if we lost. Dang that was close.


----------



## corelz125

It was a good weekend of hockey Sat and Sun. The Ranger game was back and forth. I only watched some of the Stars game but Olinger really kept them in that game. The Flames out played them most of the game.


----------



## corelz125

Everyone dozing off on the couch already?


----------



## moke

Nope…just got back form a drive…..got the top off the jeep and went for a drive…SWMBO was thrilled. Yard is coming along fine! Life is good. My poor wife is stuck going to see her Father everyday…he has temper tantrums like a child. Thats why I took the wife for a drive…to relax.

Going to plant some bushes tomorrow, is 6' apart enough? They are Spirea and barberry….


----------



## moke

> Just made it back from California. I have do desire to do anymore traveling for a very long time!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> I just drove to Augusta and back, 3 1/2 hrs total, and I have no desire to do anymore traveling for a very long time either. Really think the average driver is worse than a few years ago.
> 
> - 987Ron


It used to be if you got behind a buick, you were screwed….5 to 10 mph under the posted limit….now its old men in shiny pickups wearing baseball caps. Yes I am 65, but I am not a poke! A poke is worse than an speed demon….
It seems can't go anywhere without getting behind some moron…..


----------



## bandit571

Scammer calls my phone…I usually cuss them out in Vietnamese…...then hang up…


----------



## corelz125

I hate bushes I ripped out about 10' by 6' deep of Arborvitae's a few years ago


----------



## corelz125

Here we have the Uber and Lyft drivers are in the left lane doing the speed limit or less. With no regard to anyone behind them


----------



## moke

> Here we have the Uber and Lyft drivers are in the left lane doing the speed limit or less. With no regard to anyone behind them
> 
> - corelz125


U would think they would want to get on with it and on to the next…..


----------



## corelz125

The uber drivers are even worse in Manhattan. Theres so many of them they just sit around or crawl around the streets waiting for the next fare


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm a slowpoke ) Only drive 10 over and do not tailgate. When I'm tailgated, I leave enough room for both of us to stop. I used to limit myself to 8 over but so many police whizzed by not stopping the 15 overs, I upped it to 10. All the 15, 20, and higher decoys should keep me ticket free )


----------



## moke

> I m a slowpoke ) Only drive 10 over and do not tailgate. When I m tailgated, I leave enough room for both of us to stop. I used to limit myself to 8 over but so many police whizzed by not stopping the 15 overs, I upped it to 10. All the 15, 20, and higher decoys should keep me ticket free )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


11 over gets you a ticket around here…


----------



## corelz125

So who else is gonna go try to free hand lock miters tomorrow with me?


----------



## moke

I don't think so Tim…...


----------



## moke

Hanging it up….nite all


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m a slowpoke ) Only drive 10 over and do not tailgate. When I m tailgated, I leave enough room for both of us to stop. I used to limit myself to 8 over but so many police whizzed by not stopping the 15 overs, I upped it to 10. All the 15, 20, and higher decoys should keep me ticket free )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 11 over gets you a ticket around here…
> 
> - moke


Seems to be standard mph. When I am in Canada, they go 20 over. Of course, they are kilometers, just a wee bit over half of mph


----------



## controlfreak

The old saying around here is 10 and under you're fine, 11 and over you're mine.


----------



## Gene01

I hate freeways! My GPS is programmed to avoid them. But, sometimes, they're unavoidable. The speed limit on those around here is 75. I usually find some trucker that likes 70, or less and, tuck in behind and, cruise. 
We live way out in the desert, about 20 miles from a freeway and, a town. luckily, it's not necessary to use it to get anywhere for those supplies we need. 
And, that 20 miles is over mountainous, curvy roads where you take your life in your hands at any speed over 35. It's slow going but the scenery is nice.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez, in NYC at lease you can get a ride. To few taxis available.

I can't stand slow left lane drivers!

Meeting with an ex pres of the club (he represents the curmudgeons) , but a good guy.

Then the cabinet guys come back with the pro to finish the job. We shall see.

Then I hope to get a load of lumber from the storage units into the shop.

When I find the Ipe I plan to build some end tables for the Lani.


----------



## Gene01

Dubble post


----------



## 987Ron

As to semis in the higher speed locations going slower than the limit, most company trucks have speed control devices. In 2019 legislation was introduced to require speed control devices on all large trucks. This legislation has been a consideration for over 10 years.

My problem with semis is one trying to pass another when their speed varies by 1/2 mph. Takes miles and miles with traffic stacked up behind. The truck being passed could just let up for a minute and let the passer on by. Seems to never happen.

Left lane drivers are one of my complaints also. One very rainy night driving the P-car at speed, had left lane drivers going maybe 30 in the left lane with their flashers on. Afraid of hydroplaning I guess. The P-car is great in those kind of situations.

Had a Ford F-150 tailgating my P-car, less than 2 car lengths behind. When I slowed to let him pass he would slow, I speed up he would speed up. Lead him into some twisty roads at speed, P=car pushing the corners a bit, in the rear view mirror saw dust, never saw the F-150 again. 
Data The Porsche Cayman S can stop form 60mph in less than 100 ft. A Ford F-150 takes 152. So quick stop or slow with the Porsche means rear end, even if reflexes are instant. Same scenario between most sedans and pickups.

Rant for this Tuesday.

have a good day.


----------



## northwoodsman

> So who else is gonna go try to free hand lock miters tomorrow with me?
> 
> - corelz125


I'm with you Corelz. The amount of unsafe advice that is given by clueless people on this site by people just trying to increase their number of posts just amazes me. If you don't know anything about the subject matter and have never used it keep moving on and don't comment! It is an edge treatment bit without a bearing or guide and MUST be used in a router table so why people said it "may" work using it free handed in a hand held router is bad advice and is going to cause injury! It's not even that you may ruin a piece of wood, you are going to get injured. Some people don't have a clue about the subject but they just can't help themselves, they have to leave a comment on every post they come across.


----------



## corelz125

That bit is hard enough to use on the router table. That vertical piece if its over 12" long is hard to keep steady and straight. You're completely right about that. Some have to comment on every post even if they never did it before.


----------



## 987Ron

We use to say, in the business, that anyone with a brief case and over 150 miles from home was an "expert". Don't know how that relates to woodworking.


----------



## Gene01

> We use to say, in the business, that anyone with a brief case and over 150 miles from home was an "expert". Don t know how that relates to woodworking.
> 
> - 987Ron


Heck, Ron. With the 'net and YouTube, everyone's an expert. But even there, I ain't never seen anyone try to freehand a lock miter bit.


----------



## moke

You know I love all you guys, but this is how we got put on probation last time…making fun of another guys post…..

Let's talk about about something interesting….Foot Powder….or genital warts….ok maybe not that either…

Northwoodsman…how about how to get a good cut of meat….

Corelz…how about Real Italian food!!!!!!!

Gene…..how about Cactus…

Bandit…you have good taste in Music…how about some you tubes….


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm headed out to try and find a box for 3 hand planes I sold to Eric. It's going to be a bit of a headache.


----------



## EricFai

Bob, see what the post office has or even UPS.


----------



## EricFai

Does LJ, have a statement, not responsible for injuries, when you want to do something stupid.


----------



## bandit571

Lock-mitre?









Never used one…









Add a fancy spline..



























Get busy….


----------



## pottz

> So who else is gonna go try to free hand lock miters tomorrow with me?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I m with you Corelz. The amount of unsafe advice that is given by clueless people on this site by people just trying to increase their number of posts just amazes me. If you don t know anything about the subject matter and have never used it keep moving on and don t comment! It is an edge treatment bit without a bearing or guide and MUST be used in a router table so why people said it "may" work using it free handed in a hand held router is bad advice and is going to cause injury! It s not even that you may ruin a piece of wood, you are going to get injured. Some people don t have a clue about the subject but they just can t help themselves, they have to leave a comment on every post they come across.
> 
> - northwoodsman


+1 i agree some dangerous info was being given.i told the guy the same thing,dont even consider it.


----------



## 987Ron

Lunch time Ham sandwich on plain white bread, the kind that is not so good for you, mayo, tomatoes, lettuce. Chips and ice tea. Wife is eating liver sausage….yuck.

Golf Couse behind us is having a young mens state championship of some kind. All day yesterday and today. Not sure who or what. Just a lot of activity, judges, observers etc. Better than the usual golfers for sure. No balls in the yard so far. Great to see the kids out there.


----------



## pottz

> You know I love all you guys, but this is how we got put on probation last time…making fun of another guys post…..
> 
> Let s talk about about something interesting….Foot Powder….or genital warts….ok maybe not that either…
> 
> Northwoodsman…how about how to get a good cut of meat….
> 
> Corelz…how about Real Italian food!!!!!!!
> 
> Gene…..how about Cactus…
> 
> Bandit…you have good taste in Music…how about some you tubes….
> 
> - moke


that time his name was mentioned.this case were not making fun of him but trying educate him to avoid having a serious injury.if that makes cricket mad somethings wrong.


----------



## northwoodsman

> You know I love all you guys, but this is how we got put on probation last time…making fun of another guys post…..
> 
> Let s talk about about something interesting….Foot Powder….or genital warts….ok maybe not that either…
> 
> Northwoodsman…how about how to get a good cut of meat….
> 
> Corelz…how about Real Italian food!!!!!!!
> 
> Gene…..how about Cactus…
> 
> Bandit…you have good taste in Music…how about some you tubes….
> 
> - moke


Mike, this is in no way making fun of someone else's post or disrespecting others. It's a public service announcement encouraging posters that if you are not familiar with a subject then do not post a response in a forum when doing so could cause injury to someone. I remember when the site used to be about woodworking, encouraging others how to do things better and SAFER, asking questions and getting answers from those with EXPERIENCE not from people just guessing. Cricket - if you feel that I have offended anyone or broken the rules feel free to lock my account and block me.


----------



## controlfreak

I inherently felt that freehand using a lock miter bit is dangerous. That said I don't own the bit or a router table so I decided I would let others comment based on fact and not my "feelings".


----------



## Gene01

Moke, Cactus is a prickly subject. Wouldn't know how to handle it. People might desert this thread.
Do you get the point?


----------



## 987Ron

Nice early summer day out, 92, sunny, light breeze. Sitting on the screened in porch with a sandwich and big glass of iced tea. Watching the young men's golf tournament go by. Dog is asleep by my chair, she does not care about the golf. What more could one ask for.

In this day of wokeness it is so easy to be blamed for a social blunder on any comment one makes.

Enjoy the balance of the day.


----------



## pottz

blunder on a comment,ive never done such a thing ! ;-))


----------



## RichT

> Moke, Cactus is a prickly subject. Wouldn t know how to handle it. People might desert this thread.
> Do you get the point?
> 
> - Gene Howe


This guy did…


----------



## corelz125

> Moke, Cactus is a prickly subject. Wouldn t know how to handle it. People might desert this thread.
> Do you get the point?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Funny Gene


----------



## corelz125

Italian food, yesterday I made another tray of eggplant parm Mike. Only one small piece left now the rest is gone.


----------



## corelz125

BBob the post office has a flat rate priority box that can fit a #8 in it. Its called a board game box. You might be able to get all the planes in there if you take them all apart.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Cabinet guys are here installing the door panels, I think Fernando knows what he is doing. It was the panel set back to hide the opening that was set to far forward.

Impossible to follow what I said, yes I know. He is moving it back. We may have one thing more done!

Trees and shrubs going in today.

The meeting with an ex president of the club went well. I may have 500 meetings to go through so that everyone gets heard!

Corlez I have that lock Mitre bit ( I think,is it a chamfer bit with a set of notches?) I probably will never use it. It came when I bought out a small shop with 100's of other bits


----------



## moke

> You know I love all you guys, but this is how we got put on probation last time…making fun of another guys post…..
> 
> Let s talk about about something interesting….Foot Powder….or genital warts….ok maybe not that either…
> 
> Northwoodsman…how about how to get a good cut of meat….
> 
> Corelz…how about Real Italian food!!!!!!!
> 
> Gene…..how about Cactus…
> 
> Bandit…you have good taste in Music…how about some you tubes….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Mike, this is in no way making fun of someone else s post or disrespecting others. It s a public service announcement encouraging posters that if you are not familiar with a subject then do not post a response in a forum when doing so could cause injury to someone. I remember when the site used to be about woodworking, encouraging others how to do things better and SAFER, asking questions and getting answers from those with EXPERIENCE not from people just guessing. Cricket - if you feel that I have offended anyone or broken the rules feel free to lock my account and block me.
> 
> - northwoodsman


GUYS!!!
I'm guessing that you don't remember the last one…the level of danger there made this one look like a walk in the park…..


----------



## moke

> Moke, Cactus is a prickly subject. Wouldn t know how to handle it. People might desert this thread.
> Do you get the point?
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> This guy did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Is that the new movie? Attack of the Killer Cactus….I love it..how does that even happen?


----------



## Gene01

> Moke, Cactus is a prickly subject. Wouldn t know how to handle it. People might desert this thread.
> Do you get the point?
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> This guy did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Hate Cholla with a passion! Fought 'em in Florence. Then we moved here to Avra Valley, and had to remove 4. They're tough. You got any over on your side of town?


----------



## controlfreak

> This guy did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


I would have taken the penalty over playing that ball wherever it was.


----------



## RichT

> Is that the new movie? Attack of the Killer Cactus….I love it..how does that even happen?
> 
> - moke


They're known as Jumping Cholla. They don't actually jump, but if you even brush one, you'll have some hunks hanging from you. The thorns are barbed, so any movement drives them in deeper.

The only solution is something like very long hemostats to pull each individual thorn out. I can only imagine what they went through to get that guy cleaned off.


----------



## RichT

> Hate Cholla with a passion! Fought em in Florence. Then we moved here to Avra Valley, and had to remove 4. They re tough. You got any over on your side of town?
> 
> - Gene Howe


A few. Here's just one view of my back yard. There are easily 50 or more on the property overall.


----------



## moke

Good Lord…that sounds very painful!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

CF defiantly taking the penalty!

Looks like he backed into the cactus to see if he had a swing.

There was a Hole-in-one today. Got to go and get my "free" drink.


----------



## splintergroup

Speaking of slow drivers, I lived in a smaller town where one "old dude" would drive his old, compact truck 20 mph everywhere on the streets (speed limit was generally 35, single lanes prevented easy passing).

Fun part was he'd be often seen being ticketed after driving 20 through a flashing sign school zone (10 -15 MPH)..
Always brought a smile 8^)

I never drive under the limit but still get that same satisfaction when someone is tail gating, passes and speeds up, only to be pulled over a mile or so ahead 8^) 8^)

At least I no longer give a wave and toot when I pass them up again.


----------



## 987Ron

The wood class at Wahoo High is posting their latest project. Must have a great teacher. Some good looking clocks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Several years ago there was a car that caught up with me coming up Snoqualmie Pass pulling our 5th wheel. It stayed beside the fifth wheel with its headlights shining in my driver's side rearview mirror. We were the only 2 vehicles on the road. I slowed down and he kept his lights shining in my rearview mirror. That is annoying enough but it is a migraine trigger for me too. ;(( I sped up and he kept his lights shining in my rearview mirror. Finally, I came to a flat spot. I put the truck in a lower gear and sped up. When I cleared that car I cut in front of him. We were in the left lane. He drove back there for miles flipping his high beams up and down. I was in the shade, finally )

A friend at least 50 years ago was traveling on a highway in a Mustang. There was a sports car of some kind that passed him on a curve. That put both in danger of a head-on collision. The sports car slowed down in front of him. When they came to a straightaway, Tom passed him. The Mustang easily outran the sports car. Next curvy section the sports car caught up and passed him on a curve again! This happened several times. Tom finally slowed down to about 5 mph. The sports car slowed down in front of him. The risk of a head-on collision if this kept happening was too high. Tom told his bride to hold on, put the Mustang in neutral, set the emergency brake, stepped out, and made a big boom over the top of the sports car. He never saw it again ) He always wondered why that idiot would risk a head-on collision continuously?


----------



## splintergroup

I see cars staying in the left lane around here way to often.

My house is near a narrow twisty two lane ditch bank road. There are several corners that are effectively blind due to the hills coming against the road where they were cut. People here constantly drift 100% over the center line as they take the not-blind curves, but at least they return to their lane when there is on coming traffic.

Last year I was heading into work, driving 35-40 (limit on this road is 35) and the lady across the way came up fast behind me in their big F450 dually. She obviously had somewhere important to be because ust as I was entering the blind curve she steps on it and passes. A very small amount of room left for her to return to the lane, but she stayed in the left lane all the way around the blind curve. Anyone who was oncoming would certainly had entered a head-on or swerved into the ditch.


----------



## pottz

> The wood class at Wahoo High is posting their latest project. Must have a great teacher. Some good looking clocks.
> 
> - 987Ron


yes guys please give them you encouragement.maybe some will be back here some day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We have a blind curve about 75 yards from the house. It is the only county road curve I have seen banked for high speeds ;(( The limit is 35. I am amazed there has not been a serious here in the last 40 years.

There are better ways to go now, so much of the traffic has rerouted ) We used to have 3500 cars a day. Most during rush hours. Many were going 50 or 60. I clocked a few to report to the county. They sent a traffic cop out whose shift ended at 230, 2 hours before the speeders showed up. There is just enough change in elevation and minor curvature to be a serious risk to kids and bikes and dogs and people getting their mail. Finally, about a year and a half before they opened a better shortcut, they sent a county mountie with a radar gun during rush hour. They had a goldmine ) They came regularly after that. After the new shortcut opened I stop to tell a county mountie the goldmine is gone, very little rush hour traffic now. We talked for a few minutes. He mentioned that modern cars could handle 50 or 60 on our road. I asked what about the kids on bikes and their dogs? No response ;((

When I clocked to report speeds, it was from our fence line up to the second telephone pole. The fastest I ever clocked was a black Mustang going 72 mph coming from around the blind curve. The fastest that ever passed by had to be doing well over 100 mph. The first time I looked up but I could not tell what it was, just a blur. One day I heard it coming. I went to the fence line to clock it. My thumb could not move fast enough to get a time on the stopwatch. The distance is 217 yards to the second telephone pole. That sports car passed it by the time my thumb made the start push. I was shocked. Clocking 72 Miles per Hour @ 105.6 Feet per Second was about 6.15 seconds. Easy to use a stopwatch to do that. Anyone crossing the street or backing out of a driveway when that sports car passed would have been history ;((


----------



## 987Ron

See the sign often that says "Speed Checked by Detection Devices" on the highway. Always thought what other way would they do it. Have old Harvey go out and estimate or guess. "Yup sounds like 62 to me" "Must be 48 as my trousers blew against my leg"


----------



## moke

when I started the PD in CR had an "air" division. Helicopters. They had timing lines painted on roads all over town. We used a stop watch. There was always a pilot and partner, when the partner wanted a day off they never replaced him. They had a list of other officers that would volunteer to ride along. It was interesting, but got old after 8 or 19 times. They were Hughes birds, bubble front kind of like the choppers on the beginning of MASH. They could not hover had to move…so when there was an alarm the pilot put it into a circular pattern….and circled the structure….it was mind numbing if the alarm went on a long time. But they were awesome in a chase….the rest of the local PD's really benefited from them, thats why we volunteered to ride along to help. 
The program got dropped for budget cuts in the early 2000's.


----------



## 987Ron

Always wondered if a man by himself driving a nicely looking car at a bit over the limit but driving in control is less likely to get a ticket than a man with a family, two or three kids bouncing around along with a couple of dogs. Not in complete control but at the same speed.


----------



## 987Ron

> when I started the PD in CR had an "air" division. Helicopters. They had timing lines painted on roads all over town. We used a stop watch. There was always a pilot and partner, when the partner wanted a day off they never replaced him. They had a list of other officers that would volunteer to ride along. It was interesting, but got old after 8 or 19 times. They were Hughes birds, bubble front kind of like the choppers on the beginning of MASH. They could not hover had to move…so when there was an alarm the pilot put it into a circular pattern….and circled the structure….it was mind numbing if the alarm went on a long time. But they were awesome in a chase….the rest of the local PD s really benefited from them, thats why we volunteered to ride along to help.
> The program got dropped for budget cuts in the early 2000 s.
> 
> - moke


Remember them. The lines and sometimes small planes. Look for the plane or copter flying low and parallel to the highway…..slow down. Back in the day drivers use to flash their lights when a speed check or police were ahead. Gave you a warning to slow. Guess that became illegal. Now Waze does it, gives warnings of police ahead.


----------



## moke

> See the sign often that says "Speed Checked by Detection Devices" on the highway. Always thought what other way would they do it. Have old Harvey go out and estimate or guess. "Yup sounds like 62 to me" "Must be 48 as my trousers blew against my leg"
> 
> - 987Ron


In Iowa in order to be radar certified, you had to be able estimate speed with in 5 mph. We were trained to testify in court that we noted a car speeding and then confirmed it with our radar. The radar course was 8 full hours. 4 hours classroom, 4 hours practical….estimating speed mostly. It is easy after a while, however the public truly can't. I was responsible to go to City Council Meetings….almost every time there was someone there complaining about people speeding on their street. 90% of the time the public is way high in their estimations. At first 25 mph looks like 50, and the bigger the vehicle the faster it looks like it is going…...I hated listening to the same old BS….many, many times I took folks with me and had the complainer estimate the speed and cover the radar up with a piece of cardboard, then uncover the readout to let them see the real speed. It worked every time. I did not always offer as I didn't always want to spend time in the car with some complete idiot. And some always wanted to "bring someone along"...I always explained this is an educational tour not an amusement ride…..


----------



## corelz125

Ron I still flash the lights but wonder if half the people even know what that means now


----------



## moke

> when I started the PD in CR had an "air" division. Helicopters. They had timing lines painted on roads all over town. We used a stop watch. There was always a pilot and partner, when the partner wanted a day off they never replaced him. They had a list of other officers that would volunteer to ride along. It was interesting, but got old after 8 or 19 times. They were Hughes birds, bubble front kind of like the choppers on the beginning of MASH. They could not hover had to move…so when there was an alarm the pilot put it into a circular pattern….and circled the structure….it was mind numbing if the alarm went on a long time. But they were awesome in a chase….the rest of the local PD s really benefited from them, thats why we volunteered to ride along to help.
> The program got dropped for budget cuts in the early 2000 s.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Remember them. The lines and sometimes small planes. Look for the plane or copter flying low and parallel to the highway…..slow down. Back in the day drivers use to flash their lights when a speed check or police were ahead. Gave you a warning to slow. Guess that became illegal. Now Waze does it, gives warnings of police ahead.
> 
> - 987Ron


In Iowa I don't think its illegal….But I have heard that too ….I doubt it is anywhere, as how do you prove intent to alert another driver….

THe trick is to be over the top of the car….they only know you are up there if they have a sun roof.


----------



## moke

> Ron I still flash the lights but wonder if half the people even know what that means now
> 
> - corelz125


16 to 30 yo "cheerleaders" drive while unconscuious! I doubt they could pass the driving test again the first time…..so I doubt they do know what you mean….


----------



## 987Ron

One of my gripes when I was working and driving alot was the towns, usually smaller, that annexed out and past the interstate. The local police would and still do (Bloomingdale, GA) go out onto the interstate that does not actually go through the populated town but technically goes through the towns boundaries. Tickets are issued. Income for the town. Bloomingdale will have 3 or 4 police cars out on the interstate sometimes. A town south of Tampa use to do the same, had a curve that they could not be seen until to late. 
There is a town in GA Ludiwiki that got so bad targeting out of state and out of county drivers that the governor personally went to the town and revoked their authority to issue tickets.  Long time ago.


----------



## moke

> Always wondered if a man by himself driving a nicely looking car at a bit over the limit but driving in control is less likely to get a ticket than a man with a family, two or three kids bouncing around along with a couple of dogs. Not in complete control but at the same speed.
> 
> - 987Ron


It doesn't matter to getting stopped…..it is an oncoming car speeding…..maybe, depending on the officer it may deter a ticket.


----------



## 987Ron

The Ludowici Trap - Oxford American
The fast-changing "Ludowici light" was known all over the South and became the subject of more complaints to the American Automobile Association than any other traffic signal in the country. Time magazine called it "a magic lamp" in 1959 and noted that it brought in a quarter of the town's $15,000 annual income.

This was Ludowici that I recalled in another version of misuse.


----------



## corelz125

Took a few days to get up to 6500 got real slow compared to other days in here


----------



## pottz

6500 what ?


----------



## pottz

ya know i always like to give a word of encouragement to the kids that post their projects but i wish the teacher would also suggest they give a simple thank you to those that comment.ive had some conversations with that teacher before on his abilities to properly inform his students proper posting etiquette. i wont go into details here.ask rich,he loves jabbing me about that situation-lol.


----------



## DevinT

Woah. 993 new messages since last I popped in. Can't say I have the time to read them all, so I will just start fresh.

The cratex finally arrived! I don't know if the shipper on eBay sent me new ones or the USPS found it after constant hounding, but all the same. Now I can engine-turn some hand planes via CNC. What fun! I've a whole box of deplorable hand planes that were once rusty and are now shiny, rust proof, and humidity controlled, just waiting to be experimented on.

I'm actually surprised at how heavy the cratex cones are. Not sure why I thought they would be lighter. It's closer to holding a block of steel than it is to holding a block of aluminum or rubber (the latter two comprising the cone, the former heavier than the latter two).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I remember those speeding stripes on the highways and planes flying overhead. They had 2 to 4 police cars to write tickets to those caught in the speed tap )

I got pretty good at estimating speeds when I was timing them. The reason I started was my bride was at the mailbox across the road. A pickup sped past her from out of sight as she made a step and a half coming back to the house. I measured the distance and he had to be doing at least 60 mph in our 35 zone.

Eventually, the county asked me where the best spot to measure speeders was. I told them a couple of hundred yards north of our house. They set it up about 50 feet from the stop sign a quarter-mile down the road. The results were there was no speeding problem here ;(( They did have a small percentage of speeders. How do you speed 50 feet from a stop sign without running it?

This was during the same period my van was under attack to steal tools. I had called 911 about the thieves and attempts at least 31 times in 2.5 years. In the early 90s our county councilman Paul Barden told me I have unreasonable expectations. Park my van in my driveway and have my tools and materials in it in the morning to go directly to the job site without stopping for replacements. I called the US Attorney's office to ask them if they would require King County to introduce law enforcement to my surprise, they said get your facts together and they would consider a case.

When the lowlife community was here 3 times in 9 days, I could not wait for the US Attorney to convince King County to introduce law enforcement to South King County. I went to the local precinct to talk to the commander. He started a line of BS excuses. I told him if they were not going to do something about all my prowlers I was coming over the counter and raise enough 7734 they would take me to jail; one way or another they will do something! He agreed to check into it. A week or so later I got a letter saying I only called 911 about prowlers and thieves 3 or 4 times in the last 2.5 years. Some of the missing 911 calls were mornings when I had a break-in. How did the officer know to come to make the report if I did not call? Osmosis?

It was obvious the permanent 911 records had been purged ;(( I suspected an attorney from the US office casually mentioned my case to someone from the county. They decided to nip it in the bud. One of the neighbors mentioned the county budget was going to cut the police budget. I told him they will not cut our police, we do not have any to cut. Add those issues to the county redesigning the road in front of the house and flooding our driveway, spending thousands on a drainage system that did not catch a drop of water that did not fall out of the sky, and taking 7.5 years to send someone who understood water runs downhill, I thought the county was the worst government we could have, but we were annexed into the Chity of Auburn ;((


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all breakfast sausage links, scrambled eggs with peppers and onions, English Muffin and of course Coffee.
High today is suppose to hit 93, clear and a light breeze.

Decided to make the round jewelry box or a form of it that is featured in the latest issue of Woodcraft Magazine. Nice complex project. If you do decide to do the project go to the Woodcraft web site and look for their Online EXTRAS. Down load templates for the project or at least get the missing dimension that is not in the plans in the magazine. Could figure it out but this is easier.

Daughter's Corgi Pup doing good health wise. A bit of trouble as per being a puppy. Sharp little puppy teeth, House training still in progress. Chews everrything. She will grow up and become a decent dog, I hope. It is a Corgi however, not a real DOG.


----------



## Gene01

Off to get our 2nd covid booster. Appointment at 08:30. It's about an hour round trip plus, a wait time, probably. Hope to get more done in the shop later. None of my vaccinations have caused me any distress. I hope that holds true for today's jab. Wife has had a uncomfortable reaction with each shot. It puts her down for several hours.


----------



## controlfreak

Gene,

If you have any reaction like I did to my 1st booster you won't get anything done in the shop today. After that one I decided I am done with boosters.


----------



## corelz125

Those puppy teeth are things that will give you nightmares. Sharp as needles and ready to chew at any time


----------



## Gene01

> Gene,
> 
> If you have any reaction like I did to my 1st booster you won t get anything done in the shop today. After that one I decided I am done with boosters.
> 
> - controlfreak


I'm not totally sold on their efficacy but, a few hours of the yuckies is probably better than getting covid.


----------



## moke

> Gene,
> 
> If you have any reaction like I did to my 1st booster you won t get anything done in the shop today. After that one I decided I am done with boosters.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> I m not totally sold on their efficacy but, a few hours of the yuckies is probably better than getting covid.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I agree Gene, I have gotten a headache and overall feeling kind of punk from all but the first one….but what else I have to do right? I'm retired….right Pottzy? Im going to the Doc on Monday….I'm sure Ill be laying around on Tuesday…

As I have said many times the wife is a manager at the Hospital, they are currently experiencing another surge, but it the employees. The in-patient seems to be a little up, but its the employees that are getting a cold like flu, and they have to stay home by rule for 7 days…so there is a shortage of staff. The wife has some things going on in her family with her dad being sick, other wise she would be there 24/7….


----------



## controlfreak

I was shaking violently in my recliner for the afternoon, if you saw me you would assume I was having a seizure.


----------



## 987Ron

First shot a sore arm for a couple of days. Second shot almost no reaction at all. Same with wife and daughter.

I get a full blown reaction just to the thought of a shot Not a pleasant idea of someone shoving a piece of steel into ones body. Even if it medical and helpful. Never liked shots. Still remember those Navy ROTC shots at OU prior to summer cruise. 9 shots every Tuesday then march. Thought was they gave shots for things not yet found or needed. These were the needle shots too, before the day of the gun.

Almost lunch. Ice tea and ????


----------



## pottz

only got the first two,no issues at all.havn't done any boosters yet,probably wont.


----------



## BurlyBob

I did the first two as well and don't have any plans for boosters. I read to many negative stories on line.

Headed to the mountains for Morels.


----------



## moke

> I did the first two as well and don t have any plans for boosters. I read to many negative stories on line.
> 
> Headed to the mountains for Morels.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Bob if you believe what you read on line, you will spend your life in bubble wrap eating Kale…..which is Pottz's favorite!!


----------



## corelz125

Mike you gotta start to catch up


----------



## pottz

> I did the first two as well and don t have any plans for boosters. I read to many negative stories on line.
> 
> Headed to the mountains for Morels.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Bob if you believe what you read on line, you will spend your life in bubble wrap eating Kale…..which is Pottz s favorite!!
> 
> - moke


i wouldn't wipe my butt with kale,like eating news paper !


----------



## pottz

> Mike you gotta start to catch up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125





> Mike you gotta start to catch up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


you need help man !!!!


----------



## corelz125

Thats my 401k plan there Pottz


----------



## Gene01

Well. It's 11:00. Got the jab at about 08:15. Then, got my ears lowered, went to HD and then, to our favorite breakfast place. Had a full order of B&G with two runny eggs. The only thing I'm feeling is stuffed. Wife seems to be OK, too. It may hit her later…we'll see. 
After a few landscaping chores then, it's nap time. 
BTW, wife picked about 20# of peaches last Saturday. Sunday, she made a cobbler. Delicious


----------



## 987Ron

Hot out, 93 sunny and very little breeze. AC on in the shop. In a bit back for a short stint.

DIL brings their grown 3 yr old male Corgi over to try to get him and the Daughters Corgi Pup to get along. So far grown dog is being an [email protected]&. He tried the same with our grown Lab and the Chessie when he was young only to get growled at and a nip nip or two. Never aggressive with them since. He is actually a bit leary of the old Lab, gives her lots of room. Hope he and the pup can come to terms and co exist.

Corgi's do things differently than Labs and other real dogs. Trainable but different. Daughters dog not mine.


----------



## moke

> Mike you gotta start to catch up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Good Lord…..Congrats Corlez!!! That is cool!


----------



## pottz

> Thats my 401k plan there Pottz
> 
> - corelz125


your in trouble !


----------



## corelz125

> Thats my 401k plan there Pottz
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> your in trouble !
> 
> - pottz


Unlike a real 401k these only go up in value. Last couple of years the prices really jumped up.


----------



## pottz

> Thats my 401k plan there Pottz
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> your in trouble !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Unlike a real 401k these only go up in value. Last couple of years the prices really jumped up.
> 
> - corelz125


not even enough to cover my wine budget for the year.


----------



## 987Ron

> - corelz125


Tie half of those together with a rope and you would have an anchor for a boat. Small bass boat that is. Still have some left over. Use the other half for weights for glue ups.


----------



## moke

Corelz…this is brutal…you ok?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Welcome back to Devin,

Sorry to start the left lane thing. Corelz I also flash, but only because people never look in the rear view. That is crazy.

Corlez, wow on the planes. Putting my $ in the markets has been good to me. I don't need a #8 but I kinda want one. I would use it on slabs too. I might want to pay Devin to referb it however. :}

Got to go to a wine tasting. Sounds so snooty, don't it?

Brought some lumber home from storage. Juices flowing to make something. Cooking up ideas. Not free yet, my own fault, I mentioned to the wife the Lani needs "something", so now I need to hang some stuff in block walls. That hammer drill is coming in handy.

Really nice here.

Have a nice night


----------



## BurlyBob

Just got back from our excursion. We got rained on a little and filled a gallon bucket. Not to bad for a few hours wandering around in the sticks. It's still a little cold here so Saturday and Monday look like the next best days to try again.


----------



## moke

> Welcome back to Devin,
> 
> Sorry to start the left lane thing. Corelz I also flash, but only because people never look in the rear view. That is crazy.
> 
> Corlez, wow on the planes. Putting my $ in the markets has been good to me. I don t need a #8 but I kinda want one. I would use it on slabs too. I might want to pay Devin to referb it however. :}
> 
> Got to go to a wine tasting. Sounds so snooty, don t it?
> 
> Brought some lumber home from storage. Juices flowing to make something. Cooking up ideas. Not free yet, my own fault, I mentioned to the wife the Lani needs "something", so now I need to hang some stuff in block walls. That hammer drill is coming in handy.
> 
> Really nice here.
> 
> Have a nice night
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Have you watched the market in the last two days? Planes sounds like a good idea!


----------



## moke

> Thats my 401k plan there Pottz
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> your in trouble !
> 
> - pottz


You have more confidence in our "upper management" than I….


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> Tie half of those together with a rope and you would have an anchor for a boat. Small bass boat that is. Still have some left over. Use the other half for weights for glue ups.
> 
> - 987Ron


great idea ron !


----------



## pottz

> Welcome back to Devin,
> 
> Sorry to start the left lane thing. Corelz I also flash, but only because people never look in the rear view. That is crazy.
> 
> Corlez, wow on the planes. Putting my $ in the markets has been good to me. I don t need a #8 but I kinda want one. I would use it on slabs too. I might want to pay Devin to referb it however. :}
> 
> Got to go to a wine tasting. Sounds so snooty, don t it?
> 
> Brought some lumber home from storage. Juices flowing to make something. Cooking up ideas. Not free yet, my own fault, I mentioned to the wife the Lani needs "something", so now I need to hang some stuff in block walls. That hammer drill is coming in handy.
> 
> Really nice here.
> 
> Have a nice night
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Have you watched the market in the last two days? Planes sounds like a good idea!
> 
> - moke


yes the market giveth and the market taketh away ! glad i got a few years to retirement.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Have you watched the market in the last two days? Planes sounds like a good idea!
> 
> - moke
> 
> *yes the market giveth and the market taketh away ! glad i got a few years to retirement. *
> 
> - pottz


Trusting Merrill Lynch was a stupid mistake ;(( But I was not stupid enough to do everything they said to do ) NY atty general said they were in second place behind Citi's Solemn Smith Barney for the most corrupt criminal retail brokerage in the US. NPR reported a 98 yo retired federal judge in North Dakota was brought out of retirement to dismiss all the class action suits against Merrill Lynch ;(( When asked why he did not bring criminal charges against the corrupt retail brokerages, the NY atty general said people could use his evidence to bring civil suits ) ) ) He should have known better! That is as stupid as bringing a malpractice suit against the idiot that did the Topamax Disaster ;((

Glad to hear nobody has pit bulls in their dogs. Another attack here yesterday ;((


----------



## corelz125

Or I could sell a few of them and buy a Domino.


----------



## moke

> Or I could sell a few of them and buy a Domino.
> 
> - corelz125


Now you are just taunting!!


----------



## corelz125

> Or I could sell a few of them and buy a Domino.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Now you are just taunting!!
> 
> - moke


Some of those are a lot harder to find than Dominos


----------



## pottz

> Or I could sell a few of them and buy a Domino.
> 
> - corelz125


if you were smart ? i mean how many planes do you need !


----------



## pottz

> Or I could sell a few of them and buy a Domino.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Now you are just taunting!!
> 
> - moke


mike we "you" know your gonna get one ! ;-))


----------



## corelz125

> Or I could sell a few of them and buy a Domino.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> if you were smart ? i mean how many planes do you need !
> 
> - pottz


When one gets dull then I can just pick up another one and keep going.


----------



## moke

.


----------



## moke

> Or I could sell a few of them and buy a Domino.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> if you were smart ? i mean how many planes do you need !
> 
> - pottz


18 apparently!


----------



## moke

> Or I could sell a few of them and buy a Domino.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Now you are just taunting!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike we "you" know your gonna get one ! ;-))
> 
> - pottz


No-- my lawn tractor is limping at best!


----------



## pottz

> Or I could sell a few of them and buy a Domino.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Now you are just taunting!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike we "you" know your gonna get one ! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No-- my lawn tractor is limping at best!
> 
> - moke


hire a guy,your retired man !


----------



## moke

> Or I could sell a few of them and buy a Domino.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Now you are just taunting!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike we "you" know your gonna get one ! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No-- my lawn tractor is limping at best!
> 
> - moke
> 
> hire a guy,your retired man !
> 
> - pottz


This will be its third repair this year…...I did one myself, but I'm thinking it might be on it's last leg…..


----------



## corelz125

If he hires a guy then he really cant afford a domino


----------



## moke

> If he hires a guy then he really cant afford a domino
> 
> - corelz125


Exactly!!!


----------



## corelz125

> Or I could sell a few of them and buy a Domino.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> if you were smart ? i mean how many planes do you need !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 18 apparently!
> 
> - moke


Lazyman added it up I have 36' of planes


----------



## moke

> Or I could sell a few of them and buy a Domino.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> if you were smart ? i mean how many planes do you need !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 18 apparently!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Lazyman added it up I have 36 of planes
> 
> - corelz125


Impressive


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Electrician coming to do a few chores. I am asking for a 110 drop in the ceiling for my dust collector. That will get the last extension cord off the floor.

I hope to get another load of my lumber out of the storage unit. Maybe put a coat of oil on the Ipe trestle table.

Lawn and landscape almost complete. Just in time for rainy season to start.

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

> When one gets dull then I can just pick up another one and keep going.
> 
> - corelz125


Sharpening day must be a real trial.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, coffee and breakfast is being served. Can not miss that.

Later


----------



## corelz125

Ron I hate sharpening


----------



## bandit571

Sharpening day is usually the days between projects….or…when a new Rust Find comes to the shop..


----------



## controlfreak

I hired a lawn guy for a couple of years. I really enjoyed the extra time on the weekend but there was always something not done perfect for this picky old man. The owner of the service closed to get full benefits with a large operation. I pulled the mower out and said "If it starts I will start cutting my own grass again, if not I hire someone" That damn mower started on the first pull.


----------



## pottz

when i retire ill start mowing myself again.right now id rather spend my precious free time doing other things.im gonna go electric then,no gas to mess with.ive only got the front yard to mow and it's small.


----------



## moke

> when i retire ill start mowing myself again.right now id rather spend my precious free time doing other things.im gonna go electric then,no gas to mess with.ive only got the front yard to mow and it s small.
> 
> - pottz


You have 100 sq ft to mow…..you have it done? Come on over, I have a Ryobi electric that might have 50 hours….It is only 16" though…..I bought a 21 Ryobi self propelled…..you will need a 40v battery….I'll be in the shop…You can have it


----------



## corelz125

Go the old way Pottz and go with the push mower. Get a good sweat going when its 98 degrees pushing the mower


----------



## 987Ron

I have the best deal on the hired lawn care. Son gave us a present and hired a lawn service to mow, edge, trim, fertilize and weed spray for the year, for both of us. Guys are pretty good and fast. 
Son says he will renew it when the year is up.

Mowing with a riding mower was not to difficult but the edging, trimming, fertilizer and spraying was a lot of work. About an acre of yard.


----------



## RichT

> when i retire ill start mowing myself again.right now id rather spend my precious free time doing other things.im gonna go electric then,no gas to mess with.ive only got the front yard to mow and it s small.
> 
> - pottz


There's not a single square inch of grass on my 2 acre lot. 100% desert flora.


----------



## BurlyBob

I replaced my old tired Honda with a new one last year. It has sure made a difference. I can get my yard done in under an hour. I just can't see paying out for what I can do myself.


----------



## controlfreak

I went for the 40V Ryobi hedge clipper that can do up to a 1" branch. Something was wrong with the corded one and I kept cutting the cord anyway. I was so impressed I have started replacing all my gas tools as they wear out. Weed eater, edge trimmer hedge trimmer and chain saw are electric now. I have a 2 cycle back pack that I still use but bought the 40V hand held blower for cleaning the porch and walks. I may get the electric back pack when that goes out, same for the mower too. At that point I can ditch the gas cans for good and no more destroying my shoulder pulling starter cords. Chain saws and mowers, two things that can make a preacher cuss.

Also much easier on the ears without that screaming 2 cycle noise.


----------



## corelz125

> I replaced my old tired Honda with a new one last year. It has sure made a difference. I can get my yard done in under an hour. I just can t see paying out for what I can do myself.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I feel that way about painting. I hate painting but not paying $100s for some body else to do it. I paid for part of the exterior of my house to be painted. The part I painted came out better than the so called "pros"


----------



## moke

> I went for the 40V Ryobi hedge clipper that can do up to a 1" branch. Something was wrong with the corded one and I kept cutting the cord anyway. I was so impressed I have started replacing all my gas tools as they wear out. Weed eater, edge trimmer hedge trimmer and chain saw are electric now. I have a 2 cycle back pack that I still use but bought the 40V hand held blower for cleaning the porch and walks. I may get the electric back pack when that goes out, same for the mower too. At that point I can ditch the gas cans for good and no more destroying my shoulder pulling starter cords. Chain saws and mowers, two things that can make a preacher cuss.
> 
> Also much easier on the ears without that screaming 2 cycle noise.
> 
> - controlfreak


Atta boy CF….hate 2 cycle always have….all electric, except lawn tractor….


----------



## corelz125

My city bans gas blowers from June to September only allowed electric.


----------



## moke

....


----------



## moke

> My city bans gas blowers from June to September only allowed electric.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> - moke


And soda pop in 32oz glasses too! You have some Mayors that are Doozies!


----------



## splintergroup

I'm in the cheap basted camp and will do it all on my own. Gotta say though I have 3 weed whackers, two are gas that don't start and the other is corded, which is a joy to use on an acre lot with lots of shrubs and trees for the cord to snag on. Hate to let those go but a battery version may be the future!

I do love my chainsaw, though a bugger to start when cold. Of course I just use the Milwaukee hole shooter with a socket to spin up the chain saw until it fires. Feels like I'm firing up one of those F1 cars 8^)

Most fun I ever had was learning to stucco all by my lonesomes. Hard to believe one can smear cement on a vertical surface and get it to stick, but I actually could do it. The house is stuccoed half brown where I added windows and walls, the other half is still the original white stucco where I have not gotten to yet, It's only been about 15 years in the works, but for some reason SWMBO is getting impatient.


----------



## corelz125

> My city bans gas blowers from June to September only allowed electric.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> - moke
> 
> And soda pop in 32oz glasses too! You have some Mayors that are Doozies!
> 
> - moke


That was Bloomberg. That was a little stupid but he did a lot of good for the city. Than the clown show Diblasios took over and destroyed the city in 4 years. That's NYC though I'm in a different city different mayor.


----------



## moke

> My city bans gas blowers from June to September only allowed electric.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> - moke
> 
> And soda pop in 32oz glasses too! You have some Mayors that are Doozies!
> 
> - moke
> 
> That was Bloomberg. That was a little stupid but he did a lot of good for the city. Than the clown show Diblasios took over and destroyed the city in 4 years. That s NYC though I m in a different city different mayor.
> 
> - corelz125


I liked the Mayor that went to the cops funeral and all the cops in attendance turned their backs to him…..now that is a show of no confidence!!!


----------



## corelz125

That was Diblasio that turned the city on its head. The new mayor is trying to undo some of his mess


----------



## 987Ron

Do you remember having to trim and edge with hand clippers? Blisters!! Back when there were no weed whackers, edgers. A friend of my Dad had a fence with the panels that would pivot up. Run the lawn mower where the fence was then pivot the panel back down. One big bolt then to secure it. That that was genius. No trimming except around the post.

Neighbor in the early 50s had a chain link fence The fence ran back to his garden maybe 150 ft. or more. The top rail was a pipe, house end hose from the house tap to the pipe. Along the pipe in the garden were taps for the hoses to be attached to tend the garden. Another Genius.

The first power lawn mower we had as a kid was a reel type push mower with Briggs and Stratton engine mounted on top, a bit top heavy, but pulled itself. Those old reel type mowers tended to toss dog poop back at you if you were not vigilant and did not jump to the side. Ah the good ole days. Dog was a pointer for hunting quail. Pudge was his name. Loved him.


----------



## moke

> Do you remember having to trim and edge with hand clippers? Blisters!! Back when there were no weed whackers, edgers. A friend of my Dad had a fence with the panels that would pivot up. Run the lawn mower where the fence was then pivot the panel back down. One big bolt then to secure it. That that was genius. No trimming except around the post.
> 
> Neighbor in the early 50s had a chain link fence The fence ran back to his garden maybe 150 ft. or more. The top rail was a pipe, house end hose from the house tap to the pipe. Along the pipe in the garden were taps for the hoses to be attached to tend the garden. Another Genius.
> 
> The first power lawn mower we had as a kid was a reel type push mower with Briggs and Stratton engine mounted on top, a bit top heavy, but pulled itself. Those old reel type mowers tended to toss dog poop back at you if you were not vigilant and stayed to the side. Ah the good ole days.
> 
> - 987Ron


Was all this in the 1800's?


----------



## splintergroup

Heck, I remember those hand clippers from when I was a kid (early 70's), I can still hear/imagine the distinct sound they made 8^)


----------



## EricFai

I remember the grass clippers, used them at the lake growing up. Cutting along a fence has always been a pita. Lower section flipping up is a neat idea.

Cool idea, incorporating the water in the fence pipe, saves cutting the garden hose while mowing.

I have used one of those real type of mowers, no engine, no fun.


----------



## BurlyBob

I remember living on a USAF base and my Dad making me use hand clippers on the edge at the heavy wire fence. The base commander, a tight azz POS drove down that road to the base and would hassle everyone about their yards.
Me being the oldest got the job of trimming the lawn with hand clippers. Am I ever glad I now have weed edger.


----------



## EricFai

Disadvanges of living on post. Or in a community that has an HOA.

Now those line trimmers are great, I also use mine down in the woods to keep the viney stuff at bay. About once a month during the summer, I like to see the critters running around while sitting on the porch having coffee in the morning.


----------



## pottz

> Go the old way Pottz and go with the push mower. Get a good sweat going when its 98 degrees pushing the mower
> 
> - corelz125


oh hell no ! and it's 105sq ft mike !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> My city bans gas blowers from June to September only allowed electric.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> - moke
> 
> And soda pop in 32oz glasses too! You have some Mayors that are Doozies!
> 
> - moke


unless there is some whiskey in it ?


----------



## Gene01

> when i retire ill start mowing myself again.right now id rather spend my precious free time doing other things.im gonna go electric then,no gas to mess with.ive only got the front yard to mow and it s small.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There s not a single square inch of grass on my 2 acre lot. 100% desert flora.
> 
> - Rich


Sane here, Rich. But, wait for the monsoons.


----------



## 987Ron

> Do you remember having to trim and edge with hand clippers? Blisters!! Back when there were no weed whackers, edgers. A friend of my Dad had a fence with the panels that would pivot up. Run the lawn mower where the fence was then pivot the panel back down. One big bolt then to secure it. That that was genius. No trimming except around the post.
> 
> Was all this in the 1800 s?
> 
> - moke


Nearly but early 50s or so. 6th grade would make me about 12, 1950. Way back in the dark ages.
Good part got to ride my bike and no helmets, played in the street. neighbor watched for the kids, shot a BB gun in the yard. Could roam the neighborhood without a worry. Made scooters and stuff and ran them in the street, no walks. One block to a creek to go find frogs, minnows and stuff. Had a Winchester 22 rifle I kept in my room and went hunting with Grandpa. No one worried I had it in my room and the ammo. Yup back in time before civilization.


----------



## moke

> Do you remember having to trim and edge with hand clippers? Blisters!! Back when there were no weed whackers, edgers. A friend of my Dad had a fence with the panels that would pivot up. Run the lawn mower where the fence was then pivot the panel back down. One big bolt then to secure it. That that was genius. No trimming except around the post.
> 
> Was all this in the 1800 s?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nearly but early 50s or so. 6th grade would make me about 12, 1950. Way back in the dark ages.
> Good part got to ride my bike and no helmets, played in the street. neighbor watched for the kids, shot a BB gun in the yard. Could roam the neighborhood without a worry. Made scooters and stuff and ran them in the street, no walks. One block to a creek to go find frogs, minnows and stuff. Had a Winchester 22 rifle I kept in my room and went hunting with Grandpa. No one worried I had it in my room and the ammo. Yup back in time before civilization.
> 
> - 987Ron


Great Post Ron, my neighbor has 4 kids, and they live by those old standards…it's kind of refreshing. Except, they live their lives on Social medai….


----------



## EricFai

I grew up on a lake back in the seventies, great time. Ridding my bike all over and even to friends houses about 8 miles away.

Stayed up late during the summer, usually out on the lake fishing. Swimming in the afternoon or sailing. Played Frisby in the street. All that good stuff. Never had a video game system.


----------



## corelz125

I was a kid is when the video games were just starting. They were good during the winter but when it was warm we still went outside. Times change in another 25 years who knows what kids will be doing then.


----------



## BurlyBob

I was a very mean Dad. I refused to let my kids have video games. I'm pretty sure they were the better for it. Now my son will only let his kids have 1 hour a day in front of the TV watching cartoons. Guess I did okay.


----------



## EricFai

Bob, that's not being mean, and it sounds like you did a great job raising your son.


----------



## moke

> I was a kid is when the video games were just starting. They were good during the winter but when it was warm we still went outside. Times change in another 25 years who knows what kids will be doing then.
> 
> - corelz125


I worked in the sporting good and office supplies at Sears when I was in College. Pong came out that year….we could not keep them in stock….we could not leave them out because people were stealing them. The second year the space invaders came out….that was also a zoo.


----------



## pottz

i cant stand video games,i will not even consider playing one.i had a millenial truck driver a few years back,good driver but never wanted any overtime because he wanted to get right home to play video games.as long as he made enough to pay his rent and buy food he was good.no ambition to get ahead in life.fricken sad.i see that in a lot of these young kids today.


----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


damn that looks tasty !!!! i love fresh water. i know mikes getting thirsty?


----------



## moke

While on patrol one night I was sent to a house where a rather heavy set young man had called and said he could not get out of his chair and needed medical assistance. To shorten the story, he had stripped down to an adult diaper and slippers, packed two days worth of snacks and drinks, taken some sort of stimulant to stay awake and began to play his new video game. After day 2.5 he finished but could not get out of the chair. When I arrived, the stench was unbelievable, and he wanted help getting up, his diaper had leaked. I was ready to puke, and told him that FD was just about there and he would need to be checked out by their paramedic. I went outside just as the FD was arriving…I directed them to him and told them I would be out here watching their equipment, so they could all go in. They returned a half an hour later, called me names and left….he was up and finally showered….all that for a video game….


----------



## moke

> - corelz125
> 
> damn that looks tasty !!!! i love fresh water. i know mikes getting thirsty?
> 
> - pottz


Do you guys require salt in the rim?


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I've got a few stories much like that fat dude. Good memories but I sure would not to relive them again.


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> damn that looks tasty !!!! i love fresh water. i know mikes getting thirsty?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Do you guys require salt in the rim?
> 
> - moke


ill take it or leave it.not needed imho !


----------



## pottz

im out mokies.talk tomorrow !


----------



## moke

> Mike, I ve got a few stories much like that fat dude. Good memories but I sure would not to relive them again.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I worked with the AI division (Accident Investigation) of the SO….I took the photos and trained some other guys advanced lighting concepts to eventually replace me. I worked many many fatality accidents, over the years as a patrolman and with the AI, I suppose a couple hundred….but I never kept track. They really never bothered me very bad, suicides and dead bodies never bothered me. But if a drunk puked, I had a policy…..you puke, I puke…..
or crapping their pants apply too….that never worked well for me. Other guys always helped me out in that situation….I did get ribbed a lot for that though….


----------



## RichT

> I was a kid is when the video games were just starting. They were good during the winter but when it was warm we still went outside. Times change in another 25 years who knows what kids will be doing then.
> 
> - corelz125


When I was a kid, the closest thing to a video game I had was an Etch-A-Sketch.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Do you remember having to trim and edge with hand clippers? Blisters!! Back when there were no weed whackers, edgers. A friend of my Dad had a fence with the panels that would pivot up. Run the lawn mower where the fence was then pivot the panel back down. One big bolt then to secure it. That that was genius. No trimming except around the post.
> 
> Was all this in the 1800 s?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nearly but early 50s or so. 6th grade would make me about 12, 1950. Way back in the dark ages.
> Good part got to ride my bike and no helmets, played in the street. neighbor watched for the kids, shot a BB gun in the yard. Could roam the neighborhood without a worry. Made scooters and stuff and ran them in the street, no walks. One block to a creek to go find frogs, minnows and stuff. Had a Winchester 22 rifle I kept in my room and went hunting with Grandpa. No one worried I had it in my room and the ammo. Yup back in time be fore civilization.
> 
> - 987Ron


That was a apex of civilization! The downward spiral is getting worse. We had 2 home invasions within 2 miles the last 3 days ;(( Too much crime for them to make the news. Saw them on my Ring camera app ;(( If crime did not pay so well the labor shortage might not be as bad today ;((


----------



## moke

> I was a kid is when the video games were just starting. They were good during the winter but when it was warm we still went outside. Times change in another 25 years who knows what kids will be doing then.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> When I was a kid, the closest thing to a video game I had was an Etch-A-Sketch.
> 
> - Rich


That, right there, is funny!


----------



## moke

hanging it up…


----------



## moke

oh 6600….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> oh 6600….
> 
> - moke


2 pair. Looks like the winning hand for the 15 post display


----------



## Peteybadboy

A lot of gross stuff last night!

Up at 330 with a wicked cramp. got the dawgs to do their business. 20 min later the lightning is intense!

Rainy season started on time.

Tired.

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

Nice bright morning outside, will get hot later 95 or so. Maybe a bit of afternoon rain.

Coffee is necessary this am. Hope to get going and do some shop time. Anymore I do shop time n spurts, some spurts longer than others. One project step at a time, or sometimes two.

Have a good start to the weekend.


----------



## controlfreak

Up at 4:00 am and out for a walk/run. I have made it four days in a row now, yippie! Was going up the street and a owl swooped down about 15 feet in front of me going after something but missed, very cool to see.


----------



## Gene01

> Nice bright morning outside, will get hot later 95 or so. Maybe a bit of afternoon rain.
> 
> Coffee is necessary this am. Hope to get going and do some shop time. Anymore I do shop time n spurts, some spurts longer than others. One project step at a time, or sometimes two.
> 
> Have a good start to the weekend.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron, we must be brothers from another mother.


----------



## 987Ron

In from the first stint. coffee and AC, Two boxes, out of wood I had, one Mahogany and one Purple Heart. Do not like Purple Heart, always seems to have a spot or two that does not either cut or route easily, burns and is a pain to sand. Now Mahogany is a dream. Have to use two different sanding pads as the purple heart bleeds into the Mahogany.

Gene, be proud to call you bro.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I was a kid is when the video games were just starting. They were good during the winter but when it was warm we still went outside. Times change in another 25 years who knows what kids will be doing then.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> When I was a kid, the closest thing to a video game I had was an Etch-A-Sketch.
> 
> - Rich


YES and dont forget Lite Brite :<))))))


----------



## pottz

> I was a kid is when the video games were just starting. They were good during the winter but when it was warm we still went outside. Times change in another 25 years who knows what kids will be doing then.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> When I was a kid, the closest thing to a video game I had was an Etch-A-Sketch.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> YES and dont forget Lite Brite :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


yeah those were cool,sort of primitive led's in our time.


----------



## splintergroup

And for us gizmo geeks, the drafting tool set (Spirograph)


----------



## DevinT

Should have asked for help when I was lifting media console up the stairs. Back still hurts


----------



## pottz

> And for us gizmo geeks, the drafting tool set (Spirograph)
> 
> - splintergroup


oh very cool also.


----------



## controlfreak

Speaking of old things, do you remember slapping the TV when it wasn't working back in the tube days?


----------



## 987Ron

Yes I do remember the TV slap of encouragement. Also the AL foil tips for the rabbit ears, the big magnifying glass in front of the set to make the screen larger and the very high antennas up on the roof, we were 50 miles from Tulsa. 
And of course one had to have a Lava Lamp on top of the set to diminish the glare or something.

First TV I saw was my uncle's who was a tech for lab equipment at Phillips 66 research lab, the techie of the 50s, The screen was probably 5" square with lots of snow. 3 Channels from Tulsa signing on at 4pm.


----------



## EricFai

How about as a kid being the remote controll fir the TV.

Spiro-graphs were cool. Then you had the Lincoln Logs.

CF, owls are neat to see.

Devin, take it easy now.


----------



## corelz125

Thought I pulled something in my back again today but rested up a little and it settled down. Once you throw your back out you never know when its gonna happen again


----------



## corelz125




----------



## GR8HUNTER

> And for us gizmo geeks, the drafting tool set (Spirograph)
> 
> - splintergroup


i thought of myself as a gizmo geek building with erector set :<)))))))))))))


----------



## Gene01

> In from the first stint. coffee and AC, Two boxes, out of wood I had, one Mahogany and one Purple Heart. Do not like Purple Heart, always seems to have a spot or two that does not either cut or route easily, burns and is a pain to sand. Now Mahogany is a dream. Have to use two different sanding pads as the purple heart bleeds into the Mahogany.
> 
> Gene, be proud to call you bro.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thanks, Ron. Same here.


----------



## moke

> - corelz125


Could we get those in sticker form, for Pottzy's car?


----------



## corelz125

They are magnets for cars theyre on amazon


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


*YOUR FLAGGED !*


----------



## pottz

> In from the first stint. coffee and AC, Two boxes, out of wood I had, one Mahogany and one Purple Heart. Do not like Purple Heart, always seems to have a spot or two that does not either cut or route easily, burns and is a pain to sand. Now Mahogany is a dream. Have to use two different sanding pads as the purple heart bleeds into the Mahogany.
> 
> Gene, be proud to call you bro.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Thanks, Ron. Same here.
> 
> - Gene Howe


ahhh looks like a springtime bromance is in bloom. ;-))


----------



## moke

> - corelz125
> 
> *YOUR FLAGGED !*
> 
> - pottz


What? U r a garden/flower guy….come on ….you know Kale is your deal!!!


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> *YOUR FLAGGED !*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What? U r a garden/flower guy….come on ….you know Kale is your deal!!!
> 
> - moke


you funny guy mokie ! id rather eat cardboard !!!!!


----------



## pottz

hey you "old" turds gonna stay up past 8pm tonight ?


----------



## 987Ron

Still up and its almost 9pm. EDT. Rain, thunder and lightening here. Seems to have passed. Needed the rain.


----------



## corelz125

quiet again


----------



## moke

this turd will be here 3 more hours…


----------



## 987Ron

Be a great gift to give Pottz, bet he would even wear it to work.


----------



## moke

> Be a great gift to give Pottz, bet he would even wear it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Awesome Ron….but I'm afraid it would be used to wipe off stain!


----------



## 987Ron

Storm has passed, rain has stopped. Time to take the dogs out. Well past 9pm this old codger is yawning,

later.


----------



## pottz

> Be a great gift to give Pottz, bet he would even wear it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Awesome Ron….but I m afraid it would be used to wipe off stain!
> 
> - moke


hey thats an assumption bud !


----------



## pottz

> Storm has passed, rain has stopped. Time to take the dogs out. Well past 9pm this old codger is yawning,
> 
> later.
> 
> - 987Ron


your excused ron.ill arrange a tuck in,ok ?


----------



## pottz




----------



## moke

> - pottz


I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## moke

Missing Rich, LeeRoy, Corelz, bbob,gene, Bandit, CF, Devin,Topa, GR8,Eric, Splinter….and I am sure I forgot somebody…..Stop in!!!! THis is boring…


----------



## corelz125

Here but getting drowsy not gonna be a fun day tomorrow


----------



## moke

> Here but getting drowsy not gonna be a fun day tomorrow
> 
> - corelz125


Whats going on


----------



## RichT

> Be a great gift to give Pottz, bet he would even wear it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


If I were him, I'd wear it while grilling pork chops.


----------



## moke

> Be a great gift to give Pottz, bet he would even wear it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> If I were him, I d wear it while grilling pork chops.
> 
> - Rich


Perfect Rich!!!


----------



## pottz

> Missing Rich, LeeRoy, Corelz, bbob,gene, Bandit, CF, Devin,Topa, GR8,Eric, Splinter….and I am sure I forgot somebody…..Stop in!!!! THis is boring…
> 
> - moke


you callin me boring ? hey im all you got buddy !!!!


----------



## pottz

> Here but getting drowsy not gonna be a fun day tomorrow
> 
> - corelz125


your not a girl man ! this is mokes not mokinies !


----------



## corelz125

Its gonna be 93 and mixing concrete all day


----------



## pottz

> Here but getting drowsy not gonna be a fun day tomorrow
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Whats going on
> 
> - moke


mike from now on we need backround checks ?


----------



## pottz

> Be a great gift to give Pottz, bet he would even wear it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> If I were him, I d wear it while grilling pork chops.
> 
> - Rich


i wouldn't be found dead with that shirt on bud.


----------



## moke

> Its gonna be 93 and mixing concrete all day
> 
> - corelz125


Pottzy gives a great rub down…..shall I call him?


----------



## corelz125

How many 80lb bags of concrete you got in you Pottz?


----------



## pottz

> Its gonna be 93 and mixing concrete all day
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> How many 80lb bags of concrete you got in you Pottz?
> 
> - corelz125


you call it,ill do it ;-/


----------



## corelz125

Looking like its gonna take at least 70 bags tomorrow could be more


----------



## moke

> Looking like its gonna take at least 70 bags tomorrow could be more
> 
> - corelz125


At your house? or OT


----------



## Gene01

I'm, here. Just finished supper. No kale! Corned beef sammich with homemade bread and, a glass of buttermilk. You east coasters are probably in the sack, by now. I'm not far behind. Good day tomorrow. Got no plans at all but, if I wake up, it'll be a good day..


----------



## pottz

> Looking like its gonna take at least 70 bags tomorrow could be more
> 
> - corelz125


no problem ill stop at HD and pick up a few mexicans,easy peasey ! hey i didn't say "i" was gonna do the work did i ?


----------



## moke

> I m, here. Just finished supper. No kale! Corned beef sammich with homemade bread and, a glass of buttermilk. You east coasters are probably in the sack, by now. I m not far behind. Good day tomorrow. Got no plans at all but, if I wake up, it ll be a good day..
> 
> - Gene Howe


Sounded good right up to the buttermilk….


----------



## corelz125

I'm still up Gene you gotta out last me at least


----------



## pottz

> I m, here. Just finished supper. No kale! Corned beef sammich with homemade bread and, a glass of buttermilk. You east coasters are probably in the sack, by now. I m not far behind. Good day tomorrow. Got no plans at all but, if I wake up, it ll be a good day..
> 
> - Gene Howe


sounds good gene.we had rotisserie chicken sammies on artisan wheat bread with green chilies and provalone cheese.real tasty.


----------



## pottz

> I m, here. Just finished supper. No kale! Corned beef sammich with homemade bread and, a glass of buttermilk. You east coasters are probably in the sack, by now. I m not far behind. Good day tomorrow. Got no plans at all but, if I wake up, it ll be a good day..
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Sounded good right up to the buttermilk….
> 
> - moke


yeah i dont know about that ?


----------



## pottz

> I m still up Gene you gotta out last me at least
> 
> - corelz125


cmon on buddy man up,this is mokes !!!!!!guns guts and glory !!!


----------



## EricFai

Gene, the cornbread sounds good, skip the buttermilk. I had chicken on the Bar-B, with a bourbon sauce.


----------



## moke

> Gene, the cornbread sounds good, skip the buttermilk. I had chicken on the Bar-B, with a bourbon sauce.
> 
> - Eric


Nice Eric….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Missing Rich, LeeRoy, Corelz, bbob,gene, Bandit, CF, Devin,Topa, GR8,Eric, Splinter….and I am sure I forgot somebody…..Stop in!!!! THis is boring…
> 
> - moke


Mike, Here is help towards 6700. Tomorrow? or tonight?


----------



## EricFai

Early day today, so shop time, back to work on the Bench-top Moxon, managed to get a few pieces glued up. Layout for rear legs an aprons.



















Need to cut tenons, so a little work at the table saw, added a auxiliary fence, tenon jig, and an extension to the miter gauge with a stop block. And tinkered with a couple of handles to use on push blocks.










Better half is watching 48 hours, so I stayed out in the shop a little longer this evening.


----------



## EricFai

I hate this auto correct, Gene had the cornbeef. Arrrr.


----------



## EricFai

My bench was on hold the past few weeks, building a custom cabinet for a work project.


----------



## moke

Both nice Eric!!! Bench looks good, Moxon is coming along…


----------



## moke

Topa….welcome!


----------



## pottz

mike were in range for a marathon run to 7k by sunday night ? if we can get all the girls pumped up and keep em awake past 6pm it can happen !!!! yeah yeah i know,it's offensive,so what.pull up your panties and lets get it done ladies. this is for mike !!!!!! ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Got all the cabinets finished Eric?


----------



## moke

> mike were in range for a marathon run to 7k by sunday night ? if we can get all the girls pumped up and keep em awake past 6pm it can happen !!!! yeah yeah i know,it s offensive,so what.pull up your panties and lets get it done ladies. this is for mike !!!!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Awesome….thanks….I may have a problem….the FIL is in the process of dying….I won't be cheesey and make comments that I really want to…but I may have to help out the wife…..so I may not be around in a couple of days.
I don't know what the weekend holds…..


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, yes finish them up, had to install bases last week so counter could be installed, the finished up with the doors this week. 8' x 16" deep.


----------



## EricFai

The cabinets I built were better than the box store ones they installed in the kitchen area, MDF.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit was out and about….spent $6, too…









Along with an un-opened pack of 15 sheets…









For $0.25

That little vise is a Columbian..BTW ($2)


----------



## EricFai

Another kitchen job we were doing, they asked my to do the tile thus week. So it's been busy.


----------



## pottz

> mike were in range for a marathon run to 7k by sunday night ? if we can get all the girls pumped up and keep em awake past 6pm it can happen !!!! yeah yeah i know,it s offensive,so what.pull up your panties and lets get it done ladies. this is for mike !!!!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Awesome….thanks….I may have a problem….the FIL is in the process of dying….I won t be cheesey and make comments that I really want to…but I may have to help out the wife…..so I may not be around in a couple of days.
> I don t know what the weekend holds…..
> 
> - moke


no reason needed buddy,family first and foremost.were with you always my friend.


----------



## moke

hey guys, I found my Dads brace and bit….it's a Millers Falls 104 does that ring any bells?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is some excitement ;(( https://www.cbsnews.com/pittsburgh/news/ford-suv-recalls-engines-catch-fire/ Hard to believe Ford hasn't figured this out ;(( Our 87 Aerostar was recalled for ignition fires. It still burned! ;(( There was a site BurningFords.com with the history of burning Fords going back decades.

I had a 67 Galaxie that slipped out of park into reverse. I found that to still be a problem in Aerostars too.

The Catch-22 is do you park a Ford in the garage to keep it from getting stolen and risk burning the house down?


----------



## EricFai

Take care of the family Mike. Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey guys, I found my Dads bracde and bit….it s a Millers Falls 104 does that ring any bells?
> 
> - moke


Was it cordless? )


----------



## EricFai

Mike check on the fourm "Vintage drills of your dreams" the guys there should be able to answer any questions about the brace an bit.


----------



## moke

> mike were in range for a marathon run to 7k by sunday night ? if we can get all the girls pumped up and keep em awake past 6pm it can happen !!!! yeah yeah i know,it s offensive,so what.pull up your panties and lets get it done ladies. this is for mike !!!!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Awesome….thanks….I may have a problem….the FIL is in the process of dying….I won t be cheesey and make comments that I really want to…but I may have to help out the wife…..so I may not be around in a couple of days.
> I don t know what the weekend holds…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> no reason needed buddy,family first and foremost.were with you always my friend.
> 
> - pottz


THanks Larry, but make no mistake I am sad for my wife, but not me…..He's been performing. ie tearing up O2 equipment, yelling at nurses etc….even his own son wanted to leave, because he wanted to slap him…..My wife knows what he is but is still sad, because it's her Dad. My BIL holds no attachment for him….he hit him with a buggy whip when he was little…..I have not and will not change my opinion….He doesn't need me to die….In all the people I ran into in my life, he was the worst. He has basically been non communicative for two days now…so we may be getting close…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear about your bride's papa, Mike.


----------



## moke

Topa …I couldn't find the cord LOL….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Another kitchen job we were doing, they asked my to do the tile thus week. So it s been busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


Looks good


----------



## pottz

> mike were in range for a marathon run to 7k by sunday night ? if we can get all the girls pumped up and keep em awake past 6pm it can happen !!!! yeah yeah i know,it s offensive,so what.pull up your panties and lets get it done ladies. this is for mike !!!!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Awesome….thanks….I may have a problem….the FIL is in the process of dying….I won t be cheesey and make comments that I really want to…but I may have to help out the wife…..so I may not be around in a couple of days.
> I don t know what the weekend holds…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> no reason needed buddy,family first and foremost.were with you always my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> THanks Larry, but make no mistake I am sad for my wife, but not me…..He s been performing. ie tearing up O2 equipment, yelling at nurses etc….even his own son wanted to leave, because he wanted to slap him…..My wife knows what he is but is still sad, because it s her Dad. My BIL holds no attachment for him….he hit him with a buggy whip when he was little…..I have not and will not change my opinion….He doesn t need me to die….In all the people I ran into in my life, he was the worst. He has basically been non communicative for two days now…so we may be getting close…
> 
> - moke


i hear ya bud and i feel for you and you wife.you give her a hug for me,because she needs one.it's so sad you or anyone should be burdened with a horrible ass of a human he sounds to be.i wish a speedy end to your situation. and no dont feel bad for what he's put you through.he doesn't even deserve what love he's getting from your wife.not the way i wanna end my life thats for sure.peace my friend.


----------



## moke

> mike were in range for a marathon run to 7k by sunday night ? if we can get all the girls pumped up and keep em awake past 6pm it can happen !!!! yeah yeah i know,it s offensive,so what.pull up your panties and lets get it done ladies. this is for mike !!!!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Awesome….thanks….I may have a problem….the FIL is in the process of dying….I won t be cheesey and make comments that I really want to…but I may have to help out the wife…..so I may not be around in a couple of days.
> I don t know what the weekend holds…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> no reason needed buddy,family first and foremost.were with you always my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> THanks Larry, but make no mistake I am sad for my wife, but not me…..He s been performing. ie tearing up O2 equipment, yelling at nurses etc….even his own son wanted to leave, because he wanted to slap him…..My wife knows what he is but is still sad, because it s her Dad. My BIL holds no attachment for him….he hit him with a buggy whip when he was little…..I have not and will not change my opinion….He doesn t need me to die….In all the people I ran into in my life, he was the worst. He has basically been non communicative for two days now…so we may be getting close…
> 
> - moke
> 
> i hear ya bud and i feel for you and you wife.you give her a hug for me,because she needs one.it s so sad you or anyone should be burdened with a horrible ass of a human he sounds to be.i wish a speedy end to your situation. and no dont feel bad for what he s put you through.he doesn t even deserve what love he s getting from your wife.not the way i wanna end my life thats for sure.peace my friend.
> 
> - pottz


Man…you could not have hit the nail on the head anymore than you just did!!! Thanks guys…I'll let my wife know your good wishes…..


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Bob, I actually enjoy doing tile work, some can be intense with the lay out, but still fun.


----------



## pottz

> mike were in range for a marathon run to 7k by sunday night ? if we can get all the girls pumped up and keep em awake past 6pm it can happen !!!! yeah yeah i know,it s offensive,so what.pull up your panties and lets get it done ladies. this is for mike !!!!!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Awesome….thanks….I may have a problem….the FIL is in the process of dying….I won t be cheesey and make comments that I really want to…but I may have to help out the wife…..so I may not be around in a couple of days.
> I don t know what the weekend holds…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> no reason needed buddy,family first and foremost.were with you always my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> THanks Larry, but make no mistake I am sad for my wife, but not me…..He s been performing. ie tearing up O2 equipment, yelling at nurses etc….even his own son wanted to leave, because he wanted to slap him…..My wife knows what he is but is still sad, because it s her Dad. My BIL holds no attachment for him….he hit him with a buggy whip when he was little…..I have not and will not change my opinion….He doesn t need me to die….In all the people I ran into in my life, he was the worst. He has basically been non communicative for two days now…so we may be getting close…
> 
> - moke
> 
> i hear ya bud and i feel for you and you wife.you give her a hug for me,because she needs one.it s so sad you or anyone should be burdened with a horrible ass of a human he sounds to be.i wish a speedy end to your situation. and no dont feel bad for what he s put you through.he doesn t even deserve what love he s getting from your wife.not the way i wanna end my life thats for sure.peace my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Man…you could not have hit the nail on the head anymore than you just did!!! Thanks guys…I ll let my wife know your good wishes…..
> 
> - moke


my thoughts will be with you my friend,and your love of life !


----------



## moke

In the mean time….11 more!


----------



## pottz

7k is on hold until further notice.peace guys !


----------



## bandit571

Rusty bits become Shiny Bits after a few minutes at the wire wheel…


----------



## moke

> Rusty bits become Shiny Bits after a few minutes at the wire wheel…
> 
> - bandit571


I thought there may be a chemical that would shine them up….didn't know…. Should I clean up my Dads Brace or leave the patina….its not bad at all…


----------



## RichT

> Couldn t jew them down? )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Seriously? WTF were you thinking when you wrote that?

I'm a Gentile, but still find that sort of comment disgusting.


----------



## moke

> Mike check on the fourm "Vintage drills of your dreams" the guys there should be able to answer any questions about the brace an bit.
> 
> - Eric


I think I'll photogragh it and show it off…..


----------



## pottz

> Couldn t jew them down? )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Seriously? WTF were you thinking when you wrote that?
> 
> I m a Gentile, but still find that sort of comment disgusting.
> 
> - Rich


he was just joking rich,if your jewish i can understand your point.hey we all jab at everything in life on this wacky thread we call lj's life !


----------



## moke

going to check out too….. someone please take 6700….


----------



## RichT

> Seriously? WTF were you thinking when you wrote that?
> 
> I m a Gentile, but still find that sort of comment disgusting.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> he was just joking rich,if your jewish i can understand your point.hey we all jab at everything in life on this wacky thread we call lj s life !
> 
> - pottz


I disagree, Lar. It's an offensive term and has no place in polite conversation.

I'm not trying to start an argument, but that's how I see it.


----------



## pottz

> Seriously? WTF were you thinking when you wrote that?
> 
> I m a Gentile, but still find that sort of comment disgusting.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> he was just joking rich,if your jewish i can understand your point.hey we all jab at everything in life on this wacky thread we call lj s life !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I disagree, Lar. It s an offensive term and has no place in polite conversation.
> 
> I m not trying to start an argument, but that s how I see it.
> 
> - Rich


fully understand my friend,but i know bob meant no disrespect.one on those old phrases weve all been guilty of using.


----------



## pottz

well WTF ill take it !


----------



## RichT

> well WTF ill take it !
> 
> - pottz


Now there's a WTF I can get behind! Good job!!!


----------



## pottz

damn leeroy should be the one taking these moments.i havn't been pissed off in days now ! ;-))

hey mokies lets all try and remember were all a part of this thread and in some sick way are a family of mokies ! i know we can all get along if we try and understand each other and share our ups and downs.lets stay strong and be considerate of each other.i know you guys are thinking,wtf pottz of all people ! yeah i know and im tryin. lets work hard and give mike the 7k by sunday night so he doesn't have to think about…..you know what. peace kids !


----------



## pottz

rich you with me or what bud ? lets lead this parade to get mike the7k ? hey im always the first one to a party and usually the last to leave.at least on my own without help -lol.


----------



## RichT

> rich you with me or what bud ? lets lead this parade to get mike the7k ? hey im always the first one to a party and usually the last to leave.at least on my own without help -lol.
> 
> - pottz


I'm here. Sunday should be no problem at all.


----------



## pottz

> rich you with me or what bud ? lets lead this parade to get mike the7k ? hey im always the first one to a party and usually the last to leave.at least on my own without help -lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m here. Sunday should be no problem at all.
> 
> - Rich


these marathon runs are always fun,but mike may have some setbacks so lets see how w do.im all in.


----------



## Gene01

It's 02:50. Too damned early for heavy reading.
Learned something yesterday, though. Hydrogen peroxide de bonds super glue. On fingers, anyway. There. That's my contribution to the common good for today. Stay tuned. After more wake up juice, there may be more pearls of wisdom forthcoming. But, the virtues of buttermilk before a night out won't be discussed. 
During one of my short lived spurts of productivity yesterday, two 10" by 30" walnut panels got glued up. Only 10 more to go. Hope to increase the rate of production today. Let's see how many spurts I can string together.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ah the TV "slap" fond memories.

Sister had a light bright. My brother could do incredible things with an etch-o-sketch.

Bring home my lumber from the storage shed, I found a huge pile of Spanish cedar I bough years ago in a small shop buy out. I was buying the 1/4" stuff from Rockler!

Eric thanks for bringing woodworking back to this forum.

Corlz, re mixing concrete in 93 deg heat. People pay to do yoga in 100 deg heat. I think you may have started a new "thing"

Topa - grew up around NYC. Friendly thing from me….your comment would be offensive to many of my friends. I know you meant no harm.

It's 630 am…. should make a lumber run? wife is sleeping.

I'm thinking of buying a radio controlled gator head to scare the gofers out back? What do you think?

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/WPEAAOSwlx9fQ~J4/s-l500.png


----------



## EricFai

Petey, the gator head would be funny to watch.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning up late. Another hot day with rain the late afternoon. Live to far inland for the sea breeze and afternoon showers.

Petey, if I lived on a lake by the golf course I would have a radio controlled GATOR for those searching along the edge of the lake for golf balls.

My Dad's favorite snack was crumbled leftover cornbread in a glass with buttermilk over it. Always though it was gross. Buttermilk always seemed akin to soured milk. Time to toss it out.

Our house and area are 100 miles or so from Fort Scott military base. They fly copters out of there. 2-4 times a week usually around 9 pm right over the house. Think these are routine training flights and they use the golf course as a way point. Lately a lot more activity in that area, even two or three together. Very low flight pattern one pilot had blue eyes. Almost sure of the eye color they were that low. Not a bother to us.

Do my best Mike, Pottz to stay up till as late as 9:30 to hlep with the 7K run.


----------



## 987Ron

Got some green dye to mix and stain some 1/8" x 1/3" basswood. Think of using alcohol as the mix. 
Never done this before.
Suggestions other than it will stain everything, and wear gloves.

Dip the splines, wipe on, brush,


> ?


? Middle iof the spline will be partially exposed on both sides.


----------



## 987Ron

Somehow we got a different brand and mix of coffee. Does not taste right. We sure get accustomed to something.

Off to the shop with a fresh cup of this off tasting brew. Get some sawdust in it and it will be fine.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz: I know you do not care about my coffee. Just a way to get us closer to the 7K. As is this.


----------



## RichT

> Pottz: I know you do not care about my coffee. Just a way to get us closer to the 7K. As is this.
> 
> - 987Ron


I have nothing to contribute to the conversation other than a step towards the goal.


----------



## splintergroup

> Looking like its gonna take at least 70 bags tomorrow could be more
> 
> - corelz125


I did almost that much, once. It was footings and I used the HF mixer. I almost died.
Thing is so under powered you have to help it along with spinning by hand. Gotta give it some points for still working after 20 years and being so cheap 8^)

70 sacks is insane unless you are a strapping young lad with a good mixer and some help, bet you are going to tell us you are over 80, have a bad back, and plan on using a wheel barrow and hoe to mix? 8^)


----------



## moke

> well WTF ill take it !
> 
> - pottz


Well deserved!!


----------



## moke

> It s 02:50. Too damned early for heavy reading.
> Learned something yesterday, though. Hydrogen peroxide de bonds super glue. On fingers, anyway. There. That s my contribution to the common good for today. Stay tuned. After more wake up juice, there may be more pearls of wisdom forthcoming. But, the virtues of buttermilk before a night out won t be discussed.
> During one of my short lived spurts of productivity yesterday, two 10" by 30" walnut panels got glued up. Only 10 more to go. Hope to increase the rate of production today. Let s see how many spurts I can string together.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I live with CA on my fingers…..thats a great tip!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike, I hope that he goes fast and painlessly for your wife's sake. No matter what, he is still her dad. She is lucky to have you by her side through this. Continue to support her no matter how hard it is.


----------



## moke

Petey…that is priceless!! DO IT!

I have a three piece gator under my porch…..one piece os the tail, another is the body, and then the head…..His name is Elvis…..I know all you old guys remember Miami Vice …...sonny had a gator on his boat named Elvis as a security system….after the show got cancelled he moved to Iowa…


----------



## moke

> Pottz: I know you do not care about my coffee. Just a way to get us closer to the 7K. As is this.
> 
> - 987Ron





> Pottz: I know you do not care about my coffee. Just a way to get us closer to the 7K. As is this.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I have nothing to contribute to the conversation other than a step towards the goal.
> 
> - Rich


You guys are the best!!!


----------



## moke

> Looking like its gonna take at least 70 bags tomorrow could be more
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I did almost that much, once. It was footings and I used the HF mixer. I almost died.
> Thing is so under powered you have to help it along with spinning by hand. Gotta give it some points for still working after 20 years and being so cheap 8^)
> 
> 70 sacks is insane unless you are a strapping young lad with a good mixer and some help, bet you are going to tell us you are over 80, have a bad back, and plan on using a wheel barrow and hoe to mix? 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


I always wondered about that mixer….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke gator head is on order!

Moved a truck load of lumber and sorted it on the wife's garage. Putting up on the racks and shelfs is next. Taking a rest and drinking water. Sweat right through my close #1 change of the day.




























The last pic is the pile of Spanish cedar.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

I tried tanstint and it came out blotchy even at 100%.

Let me know what you use and how it comes out


----------



## moke

> Mike, I hope that he goes fast and painlessly for your wife s sake. No matter what, he is still her dad. She is lucky to have you by her side through this. Continue to support her no matter how hard it is.
> 
> - northwoodsman


MWman, thanks…..I have been doing that for a couple of years…but when he does some stupid stuff, sometimes I leak….but I will keep my month shut, for her….she is truly a gem. I even offered to go sit with her, but she said that would be hypocritical so I'm working on the yard…...Pottz is making me get my yard perfect again. I carry my phone all the time…..just in case. Now that he is not performing for us, it is a lot easier it keep my mouth shut.


----------



## DevinT

Who has seen this

I am kind of blown away. Wish I could see it in brass or steel

Spoiler: it's a new router bit from IDC Woodcraft


----------



## moke

> Moke gator head is on order!
> 
> Moved a truck load of lumber and sorted it on the wife s garage. Putting up on the racks and shelfs is next. Taking a rest and drinking water. Sweat right through my close #1 change of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last pic is the pile of Spanish cedar.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Careful on that ladder Petey…..and I can't believe I'm going to say this…nice wood!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I had a very similar situation with my FIL and wife. I sure am glad it's over. Last fall my Mom past away so now all our parents are gone. I just got done with the last issue financil from my Mom. No more long distance headaches.


----------



## controlfreak

70 sacks of concrete? The thought of buying, loading, transporting, unloading and mixing makes me think ordering via mixer truck might be a better option. How many yards is 70 bags anyway?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

45 - 80 lb. bags is 1 yard :<))))))))))


----------



## controlfreak

I think there is a four yard minimum so I will stand corrected. Thanks Tony for Googling what I was to lazy to do. I hurt just thinking about 70 bags, I would probably order the four yards and figure out another spot or tell him to dump it somewhere else.


----------



## moke

> Mike, I had a very similar situation with my FIL and wife. I sure am glad it s over. Last fall my Mom past away so now all our parents are gone. I just got done with the last issue financil from my Mom. No more long distance headaches.
> 
> - BurlyBob


This guy did take care of everything…it is all in a trust. Now you would think that he was thinking ahead t help us out, but I assure his intention was to cut people out that he thought might get his hands on some money or property….a last and final slap in the face, if you will. My wife is the executor, so she will basically get it all, but she is going to divide it up equally, amongst those who took care of him. She texted me today and said he is somewhat communicative…..I said oh good…I thought….damn!

He is struggling to pass his CO2…he can take in Oxygen, so it is like he is suffocating….she had decided last night to put him on Hospice tonight, but now he is more alert, she is confused. My BIL just plain doesn't care, that frustrates her too….so…I am taking her out for a nice dinner tonight….and feeding her a little vino….then maybe she can sleep better.


----------



## moke

> Who has seen this
> 
> I am kind of blown away. Wish I could see it in brass or steel
> 
> Spoiler: it's a new router bit from IDC Woodcraft
> 
> - DevinT


Devin, they already make fast twist drill bits…for that very reason….I have a full set, can't remember where I got them, but ordered them from an old article on the International Assoc of Penmakers site….they are cool….when you drill on a lathe, and drill alternative materials…..ie acrylic and acralester etc etc…heat is a huge factor…this is supposed to dissipate heat better by carrying the waste material out better. They look weird…not sure how much better they work. The things that I was going to use them for are either expensive or I have a ton of work into, and I don't have the guts not to "peck" as he puts it.


----------



## moke

Hey Dev
https://www.mcmaster.com/twist-drill-bits/chip-clearing-drill-bits-11/

there are TIN and Carbide versions too, they are pricey…..up to 75.00 a bit….


----------



## Gene01

#6733. We're gettin' there. 
Tired of gluing and clamping. Plus, running out of room. Time for a break in the air conditioned house. It's 95° in the shop. 
See if there's another spurt available after lunch.


----------



## 987Ron

Just finished a hour and a half spurt. Finish on a lot of tiny pieces. This is preassembled stuff. Part Mahogany and part Purple Heart. Different rags and gloves for each. One thinks you have got all the dust off but with P. Heart there is always a trace somehow.

Nap time. Dogs are so why not.


----------



## splintergroup

I feel I had a good relation with my FIL. He was the Sheriff of a small county way back, had his mind set on what was right and what was wrong.

He pulled me aside about a year before he passed to tell me to start taking his tools and such because he knew that when he went, everyone would be picking over his possessions like vultures. 
He didn't have anything "exceptional" since he was of that generation that bought only as much as what it would take to get the job done, but what he did with what he had was quite good.


----------



## moke

> I feel I had a good relation with my FIL. He was the Sheriff of a small county way back, had his mind set on what was right and what was wrong.
> 
> He pulled me aside about a year before he passed to tell me to start taking his tools and such because he knew that when he went, everyone would be picking over his possessions like vultures.
> He didn t have anything "exceptional" since he was of that generation that bought only as much as what it would take to get the job done, but what he did with what he had was quite good.
> 
> - splintergroup


My Dad never had great tools either, but he wanted me to have them all, my brother could have cared less. He doesn't know which direction to turn a screw…..great guy, takes great care of his house and yard, but has not one bone for building anything. I cherish what was my Dad's….he was a great man, I could be more like him!


----------



## moke

Gene, I have never worked with purple heart…..is it hard? It is certainly pretty…

How long do you guys leave the clamps on…

I am working on the concrete blocks around my trees…roots are pushing them up….I am using a 400 dollar fein multitool to cut away the roots…..my tears for my nice clean tool are keeping the dirt wet!!! I have tried a Recip saw, I have an old one (or three), but it is impossible to control….you guys got any other suggestions…..oh….. no hatchets or axes…I would be minus a limb!


----------



## DevinT

Thanks for the bit tips


----------



## pottz

> Pottz: I know you do not care about my coffee. Just a way to get us closer to the 7K. As is this.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah not a coffee drinker but i know most do.


----------



## splintergroup

Mike, sorry you are sacrificing you multitool, you know a Festool Dominio would make short work of those roots 8^)

Honestly, I've always just used my sawzall with a long 12" pruning blade for pesky mulberry roots.


----------



## pottz

> Mike, I hope that he goes fast and painlessly for your wife s sake. No matter what, he is still her dad. She is lucky to have you by her side through this. Continue to support her no matter how hard it is.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> MWman, thanks…..I have been doing that for a couple of years…but when he does some stupid stuff, sometimes I leak….but I will keep my month shut, for her….she is truly a gem. I even offered to go sit with her, but she said that would be hypocritical so I m working on the yard…...Pottz is making me get my yard perfect again. I carry my phone all the time…..just in case. Now that he is not performing for us, it is a lot easier it keep my mouth shut.
> 
> - moke


your doin good buddy.dont forget get to post the results on my green thumb thread.


----------



## pottz

> I think there is a four yard minimum so I will stand corrected. Thanks Tony for Googling what I was to lazy to do. I hurt just thinking about 70 bags, I would probably order the four yards and figure out another spot or tell him to dump it somewhere else.
> 
> - controlfreak


we have companies here that you can buy it by the yard,you rent a special traylor to transport.


----------



## pottz

> Mike, sorry you are sacrificing you multitool, you know a Festool Dominio would make short work of those roots 8^)
> 
> Honestly, I ve always just used my sawzall with a long 12" pruning blade for pesky mulberry roots.
> 
> - splintergroup


yeah thats what i use,works great.just use the right blade,skil makes one called the ugly.


----------



## pottz

well been running errands earlier today then did some yard work.going to dinner at our friends house about 4 so i wont be able to contribute much tonight,probably wont get home until at least 8 or 9.you guys will just have to do the best you can.


----------



## moke

> Mike, sorry you are sacrificing you multitool, you know a Festool Dominio would make short work of those roots 8^)
> 
> Honestly, I ve always just used my sawzall with a long 12" pruning blade for pesky mulberry roots.
> 
> - splintergroup


Splinter…..that right there is funny!

I tried that but the roots are between blocks and a real PITA!!!


----------



## moke

> well been running errands earlier today then did some yard work.going to dinner at our friends house about 4 so i wont be able to contribute much tonight,probably wont get home until at least 8 or 9.you guys will just have to do the best you can.
> 
> - pottz


WTF?


----------



## moke

> Pottz: I know you do not care about my coffee. Just a way to get us closer to the 7K. As is this.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> yeah not a coffee drinker but i know most do.
> 
> - pottz


I always say coffee tastes like sucking my shoe!! But the wife has many different kinds and grinds her own…..
To each his/her/they/them own….


----------



## splintergroup

> well been running errands earlier today then did some yard work.going to dinner at our friends house about 4 so i wont be able to contribute much tonight,probably wont get home until at least 8 or 9.you guys will just have to do the best you can.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> WTF?
> 
> - moke


I know right?

He could be posting on his phone while at the dinner table. Head down, hands outta sight in his lap. I'd look like he was praying, perfectly acceptable at the dinner table.

Then there is always spending excess time in the crapper. He could just tell everyone he has the squirts and they'll understand, no, encourage him to take his time.

Sheesh!


----------



## moke

> well been running errands earlier today then did some yard work.going to dinner at our friends house about 4 so i wont be able to contribute much tonight,probably wont get home until at least 8 or 9.you guys will just have to do the best you can.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> WTF?
> 
> - moke
> 
> I know right?
> 
> He could be posting on his phone while at the dinner table. Head down, hands outta sight in his lap. I d look like he was praying, perfectly acceptable at the dinner table.
> 
> Then there is always spending excess time in the crapper. He could just tell everyone he has the squirts and they ll understand, no, encourage him to take his time.
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> - splintergroup


That is right Splinter….but I think it is his wife that is doing the praying!!!!


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, I have never worked with purple heart…..is it hard? It is certainly pretty…
> 
> How long do you guys leave the clamps on…
> 
> I am working on the concrete blocks around my trees…roots are pushing them up….I am using a 400 dollar fein multitool to cut away the roots…..my tears for my nice clean tool are keeping the dirt wet!!! I have tried a Recip saw, I have an old one (or three), but it is impossible to control….you guys got any other suggestions…..oh….. no hatchets or axes…I would be minus a limb!
> 
> - moke


Mike. Ron's doing purple heart. My present spurts involve walnut and, mesquite. As to how long stuff stays in the clamps; two hours is my minimum. With PH, it might be longer. 
For root cutting, HF has a cordless chain saw for $80 …tool only.


----------



## pottz

love all those great ideas guys but i dont post anything on my phone on a tiny screen i can hardly see.ill just respond to every post you guys make when i get home.it's my dedication to mokes.the crapper idea isn't bad though,they all know im full [email protected]#t ;-))


----------



## moke

> Gene, I have never worked with purple heart…..is it hard? It is certainly pretty…
> 
> How long do you guys leave the clamps on…
> 
> I am working on the concrete blocks around my trees…roots are pushing them up….I am using a 400 dollar fein multitool to cut away the roots…..my tears for my nice clean tool are keeping the dirt wet!!! I have tried a Recip saw, I have an old one (or three), but it is impossible to control….you guys got any other suggestions…..oh….. no hatchets or axes…I would be minus a limb!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Mike. Ron s doing purple heart. My present spurts involve walnut and, mesquite. As to how long stuff stays in the clamps; two hours is my minimum. With PH, it might be longer.
> For root cutting, HF has a cordless chain saw for $80 …tool only.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I have 2 electric chainsaws….I can sacrifice one!....My wife brought me home one from Aldi's…it was on sale for 10.00 GREAT IDEA!!! I was saving them, cause Dad always said you never got ur chain in the dirt….but for 10.00 why not right?


----------



## 987Ron

Mike my impression with purple heart. Gets darker like cherry only faster. from UV rays. Burns easily with router bits and saw blades, not as easily as cherry. Coarse, sanding is a chore. Using it to simply get rid of it, been on the rack for many years. Not a wood I would chose. Can be pretty.


----------



## 987Ron

Been out on the porch with the dogs and wife, her with vodka (gluten free vodka Tito's I think) and me with a Flensburger Pilsner, well 2. Dogs get water and a dog milk bone. By the way the Liquor Warehouse in Augusta, GA (big liquor dealer) says Tito's is their No 1 seller in Vodkas. Recommended a Vodka called Rain from Frankfort KY, also Gluten Free. Wife says it is good. I am not a Vodka consumer.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Shemp just drank paint said this taste like paint Moe said it is paint LOL :<))))))))))


----------



## moke

> Mike my impression with purple heart. Gets darker like cherry only faster. from UV rays. Burns easily with router bits and saw blades, not as easily as cherry. Coarse, sanding is a chore. Using it to simply get rid of it, been on the rack for many years. Not a wood I would chose. Can be pretty.
> 
> - 987Ron


My impression is it is kind of an accent wood…but thanks, want to try some.


----------



## moke

> Been out on the porch with the dogs and wife, her with vodka (gluten free vodka Tito s I think) and me with a Flensburger Pilsner, well 2. Dogs get water and a dog milk bone. By the way the Liquor Warehouse in Augusta, GA (big liquor dealer) says Tito s is their No 1 seller in Vodkas. Recommended a Vodka called Rain from Frankfort KY, also Gluten Free. Wife says it is good. I am not a Vodka consumer.
> 
> - 987Ron


My wife is all about Tito's and soda water…it's got dogs on the label..


----------



## bandit571

Once made a pilaster, in a frost wall, to support the steel (gray iron) roof columns….36" x 36" x 36" = 1 cubic yard…and weighed 2,000 pounds….used to be able to figure this up in my head….since I used to do this sort of work for a living….been over 20 years since I last "placed" any concrete…..

Went Rust Hunting, today….









Might have found some…for $3 total.


----------



## corelz125

This was the plaster finish for a pool so it has to be mixed on site. We had a big mixer did 6 bags at a time. Haha I'm not 80 but after some days I feel like I am. You can order a truck of cement under 4 yards its just called a short load but you pay more for it. Peroxide for CA glue thats good to know had my fingers stuck together once or twice


----------



## moke

> This was the plaster finish for a pool so it has to be mixed on site. We had a big mixer did 6 bags at a time. Haha I m not 80 but after some days I feel like I am. You can order a truck of cement under 4 yards its just called a short load but you pay more for it. Peroxide for CA glue thats good to know had my fingers stuck together once or twice
> 
> - corelz125


 heard of a guy that was using CA as a pen finish (I quit it, hate that finish) and allegedly this person put the cap in his mouth….and oh also allegedly spit acts as an activator….telling you for a friend…..


----------



## corelz125

Thats a nice load of lumber Petey. The pool we were working on is in your old area. The house is in Yorktown Heights.


----------



## moke

Ron, told the wife that your wife likes Titos too…..and you are into morning coffee….she told me to tell you to buy a small grinder and try Caribou coffee or black rifle coffee…..

THe grinder she has looks like a malt cup….12oz lower SS section and top that comes off…


----------



## corelz125

I've had the Caribou coffee before its good. I'm not a Starbucks fan it tastes burnt to me. The last couple that I bought were Lavazza and Melitta. I never had Tito's vodka but heard its very good and not that expensive.


----------



## corelz125

A girl is walking through a cemetery at night.

She's a little nervous because it's dark, but it's the shortest way to get to her home.

Suddenly she hears a distinct tapping noise from the graves on her left. Her heart almost stops as she pauses mid-step. She hears it again - tap, tap, tap.

She screams and starts running down the path. After a while she stops to catch her breath. "This is silly" she thinks to herself "there must be a rational explanation."

She slowly retraces her steps and walks towards the direction of the sound - tap, tap, tap.

There, sitting on a grave, is a gentle old man with a small hammer and chisel. He is tapping out an inscription on the tombstone.

"Phew! You scared me" the girl says, relieved upon seeing him. "What are you carving there?"

The old man turns to her and smiles. "I'm just correcting the spelling of my name"


----------



## corelz125

One day, a little old lady went to see the doctor.

The kindly medical professional asked her, "What seems to be the problem, dear?"

She said, "Doctor, I have this problem with gas, but it really doesn't bother me too much.

"My farts never smell, and are always silent.

"As a matter of fact, I've farted at least 20 times since I've been here in your office. You didn't know I was farting because they don't smell and are silent."

The doctor said, "I see. Take these pills and come back to see me next week."

The next week, the little old lady returned for her follow-up appointment.

"Doctor," she said, "I don't know what you gave me, but now my farts, although still silent, stink terribly…"

The doctor said: "Good! Now that we've cleared up your sinuses, let's work on your hearing."


----------



## moke

> I ve had the Caribou coffee before its good. I m not a Starbucks fan it tastes burnt to me. The last couple that I bought were Lavazza and Melitta. I never had Tito s vodka but heard its very good and not that expensive.
> 
> - corelz125


Stop by the house….we buy Titos in a 55 gal drum…..She said Black Rifle is strong coffee, she likes it before meetings.


----------



## corelz125

I have a friend from Guyana he said they used to build houses out of purple heart because it was what was around.


----------



## EricFai

As for Purpleheart, I use it for accents, never really had any problems with it burning, but never used a router with it either.

More shop time after yard work today. Started on legs for Moxon bench.









https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/series/23634


----------



## 987Ron

Almost 10pm and still awake. Not for long.

later. Dogs need to go out. Good dark night. Stars are bright.


----------



## moke

slow night… anybody got anything…...


----------



## corelz125

Only hearing crickets chirping tonight


----------



## EricFai

Think everyone is out tonight. Not much being posted anywhere. And I'll be hitting the sack shortly.


----------



## moke

I was going to take the wife out tonight, but was told about 4 that I was exposed to covid again….WTF!
It was on Tuesday, so pretty sure Id have it by now…..


----------



## EricFai

Oh no. That's not good.


----------



## EricFai

Repete


----------



## moke

Got it in the last surge from my wife, she makes rounds around the entire hospital, including the covid floors. we were both vaxed and boosted…..it was like a weak cold….but had the sniffles for two weeks….


----------



## RichT

Another Saturday night and we ain't got no posts, we got some money cause we just got paid.

C'mon for goodness sake. Let's get this show on the road.


----------



## corelz125

I'm gonna be out cold soon not hanging out. Few people I know tested positive recently.


----------



## RichT

I've got a big project post coming up. It's a master bath vanity with a leopard wood countertop. It's pretty awesome, even if I do say so myself.

One thing that makes it unique is that no table saw was used. All of the cutting was done using a Festool TSC 55 K and my Makita SCMS. That'll stick it to the "only good for sheet goods" crowd.

Sadly, I've been waiting since December for my under-mount drawer slides, so the project post might not happen for a while.


----------



## moke

oh how I wish I had some girl to talk to….I'm in an aweful way…


----------



## RichT

> I m gonna be out cold soon not hanging out. Few people I know tested positive recently.
> 
> - corelz125


Gonorrhea?


----------



## moke

WOW!


----------



## moke

You feel ok Danny?


----------



## moke

Tired myself….. nite all!


----------



## pottz

> This was the plaster finish for a pool so it has to be mixed on site. We had a big mixer did 6 bags at a time. Haha I m not 80 but after some days I feel like I am. You can order a truck of cement under 4 yards its just called a short load but you pay more for it. Peroxide for CA glue thats good to know had my fingers stuck together once or twice
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> heard of a guy that was using CA as a pen finish (I quit it, hate that finish) and allegedly this person put the cap in his mouth….and oh also allegedly spit acts as an activator….telling you for a friend…..
> 
> - moke


yeah not a big fan of ca finishes myself. mike dont do that again buddy ;-))


----------



## pottz

> One day, a little old lady went to see the doctor.
> 
> The kindly medical professional asked her, "What seems to be the problem, dear?"
> 
> She said, "Doctor, I have this problem with gas, but it really doesn't bother me too much.
> 
> "My farts never smell, and are always silent.
> 
> "As a matter of fact, I've farted at least 20 times since I've been here in your office. You didn't know I was farting because they don't smell and are silent."
> 
> The doctor said, "I see. Take these pills and come back to see me next week."
> 
> The next week, the little old lady returned for her follow-up appointment.
> 
> "Doctor," she said, "I don't know what you gave me, but now my farts, although still silent, stink terribly…"
> 
> The doctor said: "Good! Now that we've cleared up your sinuses, let's work on your hearing."
> 
> - corelz125


lol-good ones mr joke meister !


----------



## pottz

> Think everyone is out tonight. Not much being posted anywhere. And I ll be hitting the sack shortly.
> 
> - Eric


holly [email protected]#t ladies im gone for a few hours and you girls cant party without the pottz!!!!! ok first thing turn up the sound,pop some corks,fire up the marg machine mike and lets get down to business !!!!! i cant do it all alone !


----------



## RichT

> One day, a little old lady went to see the doctor.
> 
> The kindly medical professional asked her, "What seems to be the problem, dear?"
> 
> She said, "Doctor, I have this problem with gas, but it really doesn't bother me too much.
> 
> "My farts never smell, and are always silent.
> 
> "As a matter of fact, I've farted at least 20 times since I've been here in your office. You didn't know I was farting because they don't smell and are silent."
> 
> The doctor said, "I see. Take these pills and come back to see me next week."
> 
> The next week, the little old lady returned for her follow-up appointment.
> 
> "Doctor," she said, "I don't know what you gave me, but now my farts, although still silent, stink terribly…"
> 
> The doctor said: "Good! Now that we've cleared up your sinuses, let's work on your hearing."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> lol-good ones mr joke meister !
> 
> - pottz


One if his best (clean) ones. I've shared it with my kids and siblings.


----------



## pottz

> Another Saturday night and we ain t got no posts, we got some money cause we just got paid.
> 
> C mon for goodness sake. Let s get this show on the road.
> 
> - Rich


thank you buddy !!!!


----------



## pottz

> I ve got a big project post coming up. It s a master bath vanity with a leopard wood countertop. It s pretty awesome, even if I do say so myself.
> 
> One thing that makes it unique is that no table saw was used. All of the cutting was done using a Festool TSC 55 K and my Makita SCMS. That ll stick it to the "only good for sheet goods" crowd.
> 
> Sadly, I ve been waiting since December for my under-mount drawer slides, so the project post might not happen for a while.
> 
> - Rich


you damn well better post the project when done !


----------



## pottz

> Tired myself….. nite all!
> 
> - moke


whoooooaaaaa captain what the hell nite all.i came back to a bunch of tired old goats,we sure aint makin 7k by tomorrow thats for sure ?


----------



## pottz

rich call leeroy up,he's lurking again and not posting.leeroy get your butt on here this thread is dead tonight !!!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Tester Spray Can…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> rich call leeroy up,he s lurking again and not posting.leeroy get your butt on here this thread is dead tonight !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


This whole site is dead, 
taking a bit of a break until I feel interested again.


----------



## RichT

> you damn well better post the project when done !
> 
> - pottz


It's a mess, Lar. It was actually a post here on LJ that raised the flag. Hardware not available. I don't recall the exact post but back in early December someone posted that Blum under mount slides were unavailable. I headed straight to my regular source, and the option was they were unavailable, so get in line.

Grass slides looked more promising, and that's what I ordered, but since Dec 4, 2021, they've been "shipping next week." Twice they've done a pending charge on my card, but it always goes away.

As for the bathroom remodel, it's not a show stopper. I have the carcasses ready to go with their face frames for the install, but as an old fart, I'm going to be down there on the floor installing drawer slides-if they ever arrive.


----------



## pottz

> rich call leeroy up,he s lurking again and not posting.leeroy get your butt on here this thread is dead tonight !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> This whole site is dead,
> taking a bit of a break until I feel interested again.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


it's only dead if you let it die my friend ? hey it's saturday night baby !


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> you damn well better post the project when done !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It s a mess, Lar. It was actually a post here on LJ that raised the flag. Hardware not available. I don t recall the exact post but back in early December someone posted that Blum under mount slides were unavailable. I headed straight to my regular source, and the option was they were unavailable, so get in line.
> 
> Grass slides looked more promising, and that s what I ordered, but since Dec 4, 2021, they ve been "shipping next week." Twice they ve done a pending charge on my card, but it always goes away.
> 
> As for the bathroom remodel, it s not a show stopper. I have the carcasses ready to go with their face frames for the install, but as an old fart, I m going to be down there on the floor installing drawer slides.
> 
> - Rich


I haven't checked the specs to see if they're the same but I have some Blums in stock, tell me what size and how many you need (if you want) and maybe I will have some I can send you.


----------



## pottz

> you damn well better post the project when done !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It s a mess, Lar. It was actually a post here on LJ that raised the flag. Hardware not available. I don t recall the exact post but back in early December someone posted that Blum under mount slides were unavailable. I headed straight to my regular source, and the option was they were unavailable, so get in line.
> 
> Grass slides looked more promising, and that s what I ordered, but since Dec 4, 2021, they ve been "shipping next week." Twice they ve done a pending charge on my card, but it always goes away.
> 
> As for the bathroom remodel, it s not a show stopper. I have the carcasses ready to go with their face frames for the install, but as an old fart, I m going to be down there on the floor installing drawer slides.
> 
> - Rich


oh i know there are issues with getting the hardware. hell i sell construction hardware and it's getting to be a real bitch.if i order a truck load of nails from over seas right now i wont see em until probably the end of the year and the price quoted will probably change…..higher !


----------



## RichT

> I haven t checked the specs to see if they re the same but I have some Blums in stock, tell me what size and how many you need (if you want) and maybe I will have some I can send you.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


PM sent.


----------



## pottz

> I haven t checked the specs to see if they re the same but I have some Blums in stock, tell me what size and how many you need (if you want) and maybe I will have some I can send you.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> - Rich


now thats LJ'S teamwork !!!!!! it's why im here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One day, a little old lady went to see the doctor.
> 
> The kindly medical professional asked her, "What seems to be the problem, dear?"
> 
> She said, "Doctor, I have this problem with gas, but it really doesn't bother me too much.
> 
> "My farts never smell, and are always silent.
> 
> "As a matter of fact, I've farted at least 20 times since I've been here in your office. You didn't know I was farting because they don't smell and are silent."
> 
> The doctor said, "I see. Take these pills and come back to see me next week."
> 
> The next week, the little old lady returned for her follow-up appointment.
> 
> "Doctor," she said, "I don't know what you gave me, but now my farts, although still silent, stink terribly…"
> 
> The doctor said: "Good! Now that we've cleared up your sinuses, let's work on your hearing."
> 
> - corelz125


ROFLMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, Let us know how the gator works out )


----------



## pottz

> One day, a little old lady went to see the doctor.
> 
> The kindly medical professional asked her, "What seems to be the problem, dear?"
> 
> She said, "Doctor, I have this problem with gas, but it really doesn't bother me too much.
> 
> "My farts never smell, and are always silent.
> 
> "As a matter of fact, I've farted at least 20 times since I've been here in your office. You didn't know I was farting because they don't smell and are silent."
> 
> The doctor said, "I see. Take these pills and come back to see me next week."
> 
> The next week, the little old lady returned for her follow-up appointment.
> 
> "Doctor," she said, "I don't know what you gave me, but now my farts, although still silent, stink terribly…"
> 
> The doctor said: "Good! Now that we've cleared up your sinuses, let's work on your hearing."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hey bob glad to see your awake as most here have seemed to be gone ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That concrete talk reminds me of dad pouring a concrete irrigation ditch one summer. It was in a corner where we had a small pasture. Too small to get equipment in to conveniently work the land and harvest. A real PIA to irrigate the short runs. Dad poured a ditch with preset water settings to irrigate the area. He made a slip form 12 feet long. We dug out the ditch so the concrete would be 3 or 4 inches thick. It had a dust slab on the backside to keep weeds away. The ditch was about 250 to 300 feet long. He had a small mixer about 3 or 4 cu ft. We didn't have any power up there. He took the motor off and bolted a piece of angle iron on the flywheel. He cut off the end of a pitchfork handle and drilled it to bolt it on for a handle to turn the mixer. I was 2 years older than my brother with a stout build. LB was skinny. My job was to turn that mixer for about 6 hours on the days we poured. LB claimed he couldn't turn it. Not sure if he couldn't or wouldn't? ;-)) I got curious so I calculated the approximate pour volume; 2/3 yard. I'm sure I did a much better job cranking that mixer all day than I would have mixing it in the wheel barrow with a hoe. )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey bob glad to see your awake as most here have seemed to be gone ?
> 
> - pottz


Been busy today. Late start catching up on Moke's ) Look like you made it over 6800 )


----------



## pottz

> That concrete talk reminds me of dad pouring a concrete irrigation ditch one summer. It was in a corner where we had a small pasture. Too small to get equipment in to conveniently work the land and harvest. A real PIA to irrigate the short runs. Dad poured a ditch with preset water settings to irrigate the area. He made a slip form 12 feet long. We dug out the ditch so the concrete would be 3 or 4 inches thick. It had a dust slab on the backside to keep weeds away. The ditch was about 250 to 300 feet long. He had a small mixer about 3 or 4 cu ft. We didn't have any power up there. He took the motor off and bolted a piece of angle iron on the flywheel. He cut off the end of a pitchfork handle and drilled it to bolt it on for a handle to turn the mixer. I was 2 years older than my brother with a stout build. LB was skinny. My job was to turn that mixer for about 6 hours on the days we poured. LB claimed he couldn't turn it. Not sure if he couldn't or wouldn't? ;-)) I got curious so I calculated the approximate pour volume; 2/3 yard. I'm sure I did a much better job cranking that mixer all day than I would have mixing it in the wheel barrow with a hoe. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh man my back hurts just thinking about mixing cement by hand.maybe a few bags but not 70 !


----------



## pottz

> hey bob glad to see your awake as most here have seemed to be gone ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Been busy today. Late start catching up on Moke s ) Look like you made it over 6800 )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i didn't even notice, we were fixed on the big 7k number.dont think it's gonna happen by tomorrow night though. hey it's just a number but mike likes em so i try and help get it for him.


----------



## RichT

Totally off-topic, but if you're into Mexican cooking, check out Cooking con Claudia. I've been cooking Mexican food for over 40 years, and she is a great source for recipes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike might be the thread champion, eh?


----------



## RichT

Boy or girl? Clockerwise, or contrary-clockerwise? Festus knows.


----------



## RichT

> hey it s just a number but mike likes em so i try and help get it for him.
> 
> - pottz


It's not just a number. When folks can't afford to feed themselves, nor buy a gallon of gasoline, having Moke reach 7000 becomes the most important issue in their lives. Don't you see?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That concrete talk reminds me of dad pouring a concrete irrigation ditch one summer. It was in a corner where we had a small pasture. Too small to get equipment in to conveniently work the land and harvest. A real PIA to irrigate the short runs. Dad poured a ditch with preset water settings to irrigate the area. He made a slip form 12 feet long. We dug out the ditch so the concrete would be 3 or 4 inches thick. It had a dust slab on the backside to keep weeds away. The ditch was about 250 to 300 feet long. He had a small mixer about 3 or 4 cu ft. We didn't have any power up there. He took the motor off and bolted a piece of angle iron on the flywheel. He cut off the end of a pitchfork handle and drilled it to bolt it on for a handle to turn the mixer. I was 2 years older than my brother with a stout build. LB was skinny. My job was to turn that mixer for about 6 hours on the days we poured. LB claimed he couldn't turn it. Not sure if he couldn't or wouldn't? ;-)) I got curious so I calculated the approximate pour volume; 2/3 yard. I'm sure I did a much better job cranking that mixer all day than I would have mixing it in the wheel barrow with a hoe. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> oh man my back hurts just thinking about mixing cement by hand.maybe a few bags but not 70 !
> 
> - pottz


It wasn't a problem then. Dad kept us in good shape ) I could do 2% of what I did then.

One year our high school was doing too good in football. There was a concern we would be voted out of the league of small schools. The school arranged a demo game with a bigger school we never played from Nampa or Boise. We skunked them. The guys were wondering why we did so well the next day in class. The coach said it was conditioning. We worked on the farms feeding stock in the winter. Of course a lot more in the rest of the seasons. The city kids got in shape for the season a few weeks before it started )

One of our kids was very skinny. The coach said he should lift weights to build some muscle. He told his dad he needed some weights. His dad told him to move a haystack. If that wasn't enough, put it back ))))))


----------



## pottz

> Totally off-topic, but if you re into Mexican cooking, check out Cooking con Claudia. I ve been cooking Mexican food for over 40 years, and she is a great source for recipes.
> 
> - Rich


thanks but but not many people here eat mexican food….............lol!!!! thanks man.i gotta check but i think ive got one of her cook books already ?


----------



## pottz

> hey it s just a number but mike likes em so i try and help get it for him.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It s not just a number. When folks can t afford to feed themselves, nor buy a gallon of gasoline, having Moke reach 7000 becomes the most important issue in their lives. Don t you see?
> 
> - Rich


well ya,why do you think i try so hard ?


----------



## pottz

> That concrete talk reminds me of dad pouring a concrete irrigation ditch one summer. It was in a corner where we had a small pasture. Too small to get equipment in to conveniently work the land and harvest. A real PIA to irrigate the short runs. Dad poured a ditch with preset water settings to irrigate the area. He made a slip form 12 feet long. We dug out the ditch so the concrete would be 3 or 4 inches thick. It had a dust slab on the backside to keep weeds away. The ditch was about 250 to 300 feet long. He had a small mixer about 3 or 4 cu ft. We didn't have any power up there. He took the motor off and bolted a piece of angle iron on the flywheel. He cut off the end of a pitchfork handle and drilled it to bolt it on for a handle to turn the mixer. I was 2 years older than my brother with a stout build. LB was skinny. My job was to turn that mixer for about 6 hours on the days we poured. LB claimed he couldn't turn it. Not sure if he couldn't or wouldn't? ;-)) I got curious so I calculated the approximate pour volume; 2/3 yard. I'm sure I did a much better job cranking that mixer all day than I would have mixing it in the wheel barrow with a hoe. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> oh man my back hurts just thinking about mixing cement by hand.maybe a few bags but not 70 !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It wasn t a problem then. Dad kept us in good shape ) I could do 2% of what I did then.
> 
> One year our high school was doing too good in football. There was a concern we would be voted out of the league of small schools. The school arranged a demo game with a bigger school we never played from Nampa or Boise. We skunked them. The guys were wondering why we did so well the next day in class. The coach said it was conditioning. We worked on the farms feeding stock in the winter. Of course a lot more in the rest of the seasons. The city kids got in shape for the season a few weeks before it started )
> 
> One of our kids was very skinny. The coach said he should lift weights to build some muscle. He told his dad he needed some weights. His dad told him to move a haystack. If that wasn t enough, put it back ))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


makes total sense if ya think about it ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When I went to the physical agility test for my Air Force Academy appointment all the other guys were super jocks from big schools in Boise. Some of that stuff I had never heard of before like Medicine Ball. It was about 30" in diameter and loosely packed. Throw it as far as you can ) How do you even hold it? With hay bale strings on it I could have thrown it halfway across the gym )

We had to do as many pullups as possible. Some of the linemen couldn't do one. The quarterback did 12. The guy asked me how many more are you going to do? I told him not many more I'm getting tired. He said you may as well stop you can't score any higher. I'm only going to allow you 32 because you did not straighten your arms all the way one time 

We had a kid in my class who went to the state wrestling championships 3 or 4 years. He won it his senior year. I wasn't even good practice for him. Always pinned in 15 seconds ))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez - we also lived in Croton Falls. Had a nice wooded lot 2 acres? Long ride by train to NYC.

good joke!

Morning all

Golf today.

Maybe get some lumber put away later.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, a bit late or arising. Coffee is good.

Looks rainy out, be a bit cooler 88.

Nothing big enough here to post.


----------



## Gene01

06:30 and, the shop work is ongoing for 4.5 hrs. Yep, started the day at 02:00. Couldn't sleep. Might as well get something done, right? Now, I'm about wrecked. 4 more panels to glue up and I'm calling it a day.


----------



## RichT

> 06:30 and, the shop work is ongoing for 4.5 hrs. Yep, started the day at 02:00. Couldn t sleep. Might as well get something done, right? Now, I m about wrecked. 4 more panels to glue up and I m calling it a day.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Quitter!


----------



## corelz125

Come with me and carry some of the bags of cement you guys will sleep like babies. The mixing was the easy part getting the bags to where the mixer is was the hard part.


----------



## corelz125

A girl is sitting on the couch with her grandpa and studying the wrinkles on his old face.
She touches her own face and looks more puzzled.

She gets up the nerve to rub her fingers over the wrinkles.

Finally the girl asks, "Grandpa, did God make you?"

"He sure did honey, a long time ago," replies her grandpa.

"Well, did God make me?" asks the girl.

"Yes, He did, and that wasn't too long ago," answers her grandpa.

"Boy," says the little girl, "He's sure doing a lot better job these days isn't He?"


----------



## Gene01

> 06:30 and, the shop work is ongoing for 4.5 hrs. Yep, started the day at 02:00. Couldn t sleep. Might as well get something done, right? Now, I m about wrecked. 4 more panels to glue up and I m calling it a day.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Quitter!
> 
> - Rich


Need a nap. One more glue up and I'm done!


----------



## corelz125

On the first day, God created the dog and said, "Sit all day by the door of your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. For this, I will give you a life span of 20 years."

The dog said, "That's a long time to be barking. How about only 10 years and I'll give you back the other 10?"

So God agreed.

On the second day, God created the monkey and said, "Entertain people, do tricks, and make them laugh. For this, I'll give you a 20-year life span."

The monkey said, "Monkey tricks for 20 years? That's a pretty long time to perform. How about I give you back 10 like the dog did?"

And God agreed.

On the third day, God created the cow and said, "You must go into the field with the farmer all day long and suffer under the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer's family. For this, I will give you a life span of 60 years."

The cow said, "That's kind of a tough life you want me to live for 60 years. How about 20 and I'll give back the other 40?"

And God agreed again.

On the fourth day, God created humans and said, "Eat, sleep, play, marry and enjoy your life. For this, I'll give you 20 years."

But the human said, "Only 20 years? Could you possibly give me my 20, the 40 the cow gave back, the 10 the monkey gave back, and the 10 the dog gave back? That makes 80, okay?"

"Okay," said God. "You asked for it."

So that is why for our first 20 years, we eat, sleep, play and enjoy ourselves. For the next 40 years, we slave in the sun to support our family. For the next 10 years, we do monkey tricks to entertain the grandchildren. And for the last 10 years, we sit on the front porch and bark at everyone.

Life has now been explained to you.


----------



## 987Ron

I am in the barking stage, kind of fun sometimes.


----------



## moke

Morning all….workout in..ready to plant some bushes. looks like I really missed out on some action…..

Congrats on 6800 Mr Pottz.

Gene, there were times I was in my shop at 200 am, but it was not because I had already slept the night…..or part of it. When I can't sleep, I turn on the TV. When I had my business, I took Tylenol PM every night…..haven't done that in a few years now and I sleep like a baby.

The FIL is still hangin on…..wife is so confused doesn't know what to do. Hospice will step in anytime she wants. But with Hospice, treatment is over, no more trying to get better, only trying to make them comfortable. I feel for her.


----------



## pottz

> 06:30 and, the shop work is ongoing for 4.5 hrs. Yep, started the day at 02:00. Couldn t sleep. Might as well get something done, right? Now, I m about wrecked. 4 more panels to glue up and I m calling it a day.
> 
> - Gene Howe


your an animal gene !


----------



## pottz

> On the first day, God created the dog and said, "Sit all day by the door of your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. For this, I will give you a life span of 20 years."
> 
> The dog said, "That's a long time to be barking. How about only 10 years and I'll give you back the other 10?"
> 
> So God agreed.
> 
> On the second day, God created the monkey and said, "Entertain people, do tricks, and make them laugh. For this, I'll give you a 20-year life span."
> 
> The monkey said, "Monkey tricks for 20 years? That's a pretty long time to perform. How about I give you back 10 like the dog did?"
> 
> And God agreed.
> 
> On the third day, God created the cow and said, "You must go into the field with the farmer all day long and suffer under the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer's family. For this, I will give you a life span of 60 years."
> 
> The cow said, "That's kind of a tough life you want me to live for 60 years. How about 20 and I'll give back the other 40?"
> 
> And God agreed again.
> 
> On the fourth day, God created humans and said, "Eat, sleep, play, marry and enjoy your life. For this, I'll give you 20 years."
> 
> But the human said, "Only 20 years? Could you possibly give me my 20, the 40 the cow gave back, the 10 the monkey gave back, and the 10 the dog gave back? That makes 80, okay?"
> 
> "Okay," said God. "You asked for it."
> 
> So that is why for our first 20 years, we eat, sleep, play and enjoy ourselves. For the next 40 years, we slave in the sun to support our family. For the next 10 years, we do monkey tricks to entertain the grandchildren. And for the last 10 years, we sit on the front porch and bark at everyone.
> 
> Life has now been explained to you.
> 
> - corelz125


thats funny,but so true.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all….workout in..ready to plant some bushes. looks like I really missed out on some action…..
> 
> Congrats on 6800 Mr Pottz.
> 
> Gene, there were times I was in my shop at 200 am, but it was not because I had already slept the night…..or part of it. When I can t sleep, I turn on the TV. When I had my business, I took Tylenol PM every night…..haven t done that in a few years now and I sleep like a baby.
> 
> The FIL is still hangin on…..wife is so confused doesn t know what to do. Hospice will step in anytime she wants. But with Hospice, treatment is over, no more trying to get better, only trying to make them comfortable. I feel for her.
> 
> - moke


when my dad died from cancer he had hospice the last several months,woman was a god send.was at his side as he passed.


----------



## moke

I guess the family is saying to put him in hospice….
He has a little bit of money…now the family fights begin…..
Already it was suggested to change the locks on the house….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> On the first day, God created the dog and said, "Sit all day by the door of your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. For this, I will give you a life span of 20 years."
> 
> The dog said, "That's a long time to be barking. How about only 10 years and I'll give you back the other 10?"
> 
> So God agreed.
> 
> On the second day, God created the monkey and said, "Entertain people, do tricks, and make them laugh. For this, I'll give you a 20-year life span."
> 
> The monkey said, "Monkey tricks for 20 years? That's a pretty long time to perform. How about I give you back 10 like the dog did?"
> 
> And God agreed.
> 
> On the third day, God created the cow and said, "You must go into the field with the farmer all day long and suffer under the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer's family. For this, I will give you a life span of 60 years."
> 
> The cow said, "That's kind of a tough life you want me to live for 60 years. How about 20 and I'll give back the other 40?"
> 
> And God agreed again.
> 
> On the fourth day, God created humans and said, "Eat, sleep, play, marry and enjoy your life. For this, I'll give you 20 years."
> 
> But the human said, "Only 20 years? Could you possibly give me my 20, the 40 the cow gave back, the 10 the monkey gave back, and the 10 the dog gave back? That makes 80, okay?"
> 
> "Okay," said God. "You asked for it."
> 
> So that is why for our first 20 years, we eat, sleep, play and enjoy ourselves. For the next 40 years, we slave in the sun to support our family. For the next 10 years, we do monkey tricks to entertain the grandchildren. And for the last 10 years, we sit on the front porch and bark at everyone.
> 
> Life has now been explained to you.
> 
> - corelz125


OK, it all makes sense now )


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm sorry to hear that Mike. Nobody wins in those type of disputes. Everyone ends up hates everyone for years.
I just got done with the last issue from my mothers death. Just waiting to see if we to pay any taxes on things.


----------



## moke

> I m sorry to hear that Mike. Nobody wins in those type of disputes. Everyone ends up hates everyone for years.
> I just got done with the last issue from my mothers death. Just waiting to see if we to pay any taxes on things.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I watched my Dads family go through this….his one sister and brother never did make up. My wife is aware of this. I am staying completely out of it, it is none of my business. My SIL on the other hand, is a loud mouth and already has been spewing her opinions…It's a tough time for sure. I can only support her my wife) as best I can….shes a good woman, she is accomplished, as has good common sense. I am not worried about her, its her relatives….I am sure they are going to try and force their opinions on her.


----------



## 987Ron

Be absent tonight as Son and DIL over for dinner, Son's birthday.

Put a set of side steps on his F-150. Every man needs a toy at Birthdays so found this to have when he is out by the pool in the Gazebo. Also a box of ammo, coarse salt.










A true weapon to kill flies. Shots a shotgun like pattern of salt 3 ft or so. Kills flies for the hunter. Should be fun. May have to get me one.

They also have a laser beam sight as an extra. But with the prey at 3ft or so one must be sporting. Poor Fly.


----------



## splintergroup

Looks like a must-have toy for pool side relaxation and entertainment 8^)

I've always been partial to the BBQ lighter, but then I can be a sadistic bastid.

Just let a cloud of butane loose around the fly, then ignite. Not very effective outside.


----------



## Peteybadboy

my 2018 F150 is having a FWD failure. I can only drive in manual mode (push button) to shift. No reverse that I can tell.

I did manage to get all my lumber put away.

There are 4 or 5 mahogany slabs and some other stuff I have to get out of storage. Saving 300 a month.

When that is done. I can start on projects. On the list Ipe end tables or the lani, Mahogony slab entry table, Humidor (for a Hollywood friend the producer of Criminal minds), two charcutier boards for friends (walnut slabs)

Got a bunch of trips planned so it won't be a real focus for me.


----------



## EricFai

Petey, that stinks about the truck. Looking forward to seeing your projects. The end tables sound interesting, being made from Ipe.


----------



## moke

> Be absent tonight as Son and DIL over for dinner, Son s birthday.
> 
> Put a set of side steps on his F-150. Every man needs a toy at Birthdays so found this to have when he is out by the pool in the Gazebo. Also a box of ammo, coarse salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A true weapon to kill flies. Shots a shotgun like pattern of salt 3 ft or so. Kills flies for the hunter. Should be fun. May have to get me one.
> 
> They also have a laser beam sight as an extra. But with the prey at 3ft or so one must be sporting. Poor Fly.
> 
> - 987Ron


I have one…mine is yellow, but it works great….when I have friends over, everybody wants it…may have to get a second one, but I am afraid of a Dual…


----------



## moke

My BIL gives me stuff like the Bug a Salt…..and I got this one for xmas a few years ago…...and yes its a BBgun…it will shoot up to 50 bbs consecutively….and is powered by CO2 and batteries….I have another one also an auto bb gun that you would be hard pressed to tell it from an AR15 until you held it. I have it in my shop….

https://search.aol.com/click/_ylt=A0geKei6nopiAZUAEKxpCWVH;_ylu=Y29sbwNiZjEEcG9zAzcEdnRpZAMEc2VjA3Ny/RV=2/RE=1653280570/RO=10/RU=https%3a%2f%2fwww.youtube.com%2fwatch%3fv%3dx_0C7zmRhhI/RK=0/RS=XE9ogE4mnPfCJA.44rHKQ9G6ID8-

The AR-
https://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=AR-125+looking+bb+gun+full+auto&s_it=img-ans&v_t=loki-tb-sb&fr=loki-tb-sb&imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fairsoftpro.hu%2Fimages%2Fstories%2Fvirtuemart%2Fproduct%2Fwe-hk-416-4168-gas-blow-back-rifle-tan-fullmetal-gbb-11.jpg#id=66&iurl=http%3A%2F

They are totally and completely useless, but a riot to play with. I am very careful with them…if the PD showed up, not sure I would survive….thats how real the AR one looks…..


----------



## splintergroup

I have one of those BB machine guns that look like a MAC-10. 
Bought back in the early 80's and would really turn beer bottles into a pile of dust.

It ran on cans of freon, which now-a-days would cost as much as a real class-III auto to feed


----------



## EricFai

Ok, what about a rubber band machine gun. I have seen them on pintrest, they look cool, holds around 600 bands.


----------



## pottz

> I guess the family is saying to put him in hospice….
> He has a little bit of money…now the family fights begin…..
> Already it was suggested to change the locks on the house….
> 
> - moke


yeah it doesn't take a lot for a battle.i was the executor for my dad.he had a will and a trust but my step mother decided she deserved more and sicked her lawyer on me many times over ten years.stupid thing was she never got naymore, just wasted her money and the trusts.i feel for your wife if she gets into that situation.


----------



## pottz

> Be absent tonight as Son and DIL over for dinner, Son s birthday.
> 
> Put a set of side steps on his F-150. Every man needs a toy at Birthdays so found this to have when he is out by the pool in the Gazebo. Also a box of ammo, coarse salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A true weapon to kill flies. Shots a shotgun like pattern of salt 3 ft or so. Kills flies for the hunter. Should be fun. May have to get me one.
> 
> They also have a laser beam sight as an extra. But with the prey at 3ft or so one must be sporting. Poor Fly.
> 
> - 987Ron


ive been wanting one myself.hey the kid in us never fades out completely !


----------



## BurlyBob

My dad made some rubber guns with clothes pins. They were a three shooter as I recall. The kids and I use to have some awesome shootouts in the house.


----------



## BurlyBob

More proof of progress. This is practice joint #8. I'm calling this one a success. It's got much better contact on both side of the tenon. I'm moving on to the next step, prepping and assembling the legs.


















The adventure continues.


----------



## moke

BBob- I'm no expert at that joint, but that looks like the real deal to me! Good job!


----------



## moke

> I guess the family is saying to put him in hospice….
> He has a little bit of money…now the family fights begin…..
> Already it was suggested to change the locks on the house….
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah it doesn t take a lot for a battle.i was the executor for my dad.he had a will and a trust but my step mother decided she deserved more and sicked her lawyer on me many times over ten years.stupid thing was she never got naymore, just wasted her money and the trusts.i feel for your wife if she gets into that situation.
> 
> - pottz


I hope that doesn't happen… I like her family…He was turned down for hospice today, as he is not on any meds consistently…they would treat him at home but not as an in patient. He can't walk, breathe half of the time, or eat….but because he is not on meds he doesn't qualify…..I dont get, but then I guess I don't need to!


----------



## pottz

easy mike tell his doc to put him on something…..anything that qualifies !


----------



## BurlyBob

As you well know Mike. When he stops eating or drinking any thing it's only a matter of days as his body is shutting down. It only took FIL three days after he quit eating and drinking.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear about your FIL situation, Mike.



> Ok, what about a rubber band machine gun. I have seen them on pintrest, they look cool, holds around 600 bands.
> - Eric


How many days does it take to load 600 rubber bands? )

My cousin had a Thompson .45 semi-auto. He finally got rid of it. He said he was tired of casting and lubing bullets, cleaning and priming the cases, and loading ammo 7 nights a week to shoot for an hour on Sunday afternoons )

Should have left the news off ;(( Big tent fire under the freeway in Seattle, close to a dozen shot overnight, most teenagers, most of them within a few miles ;((

We made rubber guns with a clothespin when I was a kid. A cousin put nails under grandma's new tires to get more inner tubes for ammo. I decided that wasn't a good idea. We didn't need 4 inner tubes ) Good thing, they were tubeless when they first came out. One day my bride told my SIL she needed air in a low tire. SIL said it did not need air, it is tubeless )


----------



## moke

> As you well know Mike. When he stops eating or drinking any thing it s only a matter of days as his body is shutting down. It only took FIL three days after he quit eating and drinking.
> 
> - BurlyBob


He has eaten very little here and there….mostly IV feeding…..We are all sure its soon…


----------



## moke

> easy mike tell his doc to put him on something…..anything that qualifies !
> 
> - pottz


Id love to….but you know…


----------



## moke

Pottzy -wife and I planted all the flowers and bushes in the last two days…...I'm beat!


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy -wife and I planted all the flowers and bushes in the last two days…...I m beat!
> 
> - moke


post what you did on green thumbs,we'd love to see what youve done.


----------



## moke

not yet….I am waiting for the new grass to come in and finish the rings around the trees,...but soon!


----------



## pottz

> not yet….I am waiting for the new grass to come in and finish the rings around the trees,...but soon!
> 
> - moke


cant wait buddy.


----------



## pottz

well mokies weve had some crazy marathon runs in the past but this weekend aint gonna be a 7k finish line.no big deal ive been busy and mike has his own issues that are far more important.still the hottest thread on LJ'S whoooo hooooo !!!!!!!


----------



## moke

We'll get it soon!


----------



## 987Ron

> My dad made some rubber guns with clothes pins. They were a three shooter as I recall. The kids and I use to have some awesome shootouts in the house.
> 
> - BurlyBob


As a kid we had a lot of rubber gun wars. The good red rubber inner tubes made the best ammo, could leave a welt when hit up close. I was the only kid that access to a bandsaw (Grandpas). We made little ones, 3 shot, pull up the cord machine gun type but the best was one about 12 inches long clothes pin for hold one end of the band, usually pin was also wrapped with a band to hame it hold better. Got in a lot of trouble with them but fun is fun.


----------



## EricFai

The one I saw had about 600 bands loaded. It may take a bit to oiled, but it would be fun to fire.


----------



## 987Ron

Son and DIL have gone home. Quiet now. No more Univ. stories. Good times. He left me his F-150 ranger for tomorrow. Taking the P-car to the dealer in Hilton Head for some maintenance that I do not want to do. Trailering it as a transmission solenoid is shorting out, do not want to get part way there (67 miles) and have it go to neutral and not move. Have a car trailer available from one of my old track car friends.

Porsche service manager is a friend, have made him some boxes with the Porsche Emblem inlaid into the top. Call it my bribe. Never hurts.

Almost 10 and this old codger is still up.


----------



## corelz125

My peach tree the peaches are growing about the size of olives right now. Another 90 degree day to hot to do much


----------



## 987Ron

> The one I saw had about 600 bands loaded. It may take a bit to oiled, but it would be fun to fire.
> 
> - Eric


Loading it up might be a chore. Seen it also on etsy. I have a book that has one in it with plans but as I remember maybe 20 bands. Not sure. second thought it could hold a lot more.


----------



## corelz125

Over 90 degrees and this so called snow dog wanted to lay in the sun. Then I try to hose him off but he hates water.


----------



## 987Ron

One more for the 7K cause and off to bed. No tuck in required or needed.

Nite all.


----------



## corelz125

This is we're the bags of plaster went.


----------



## pottz

> We ll get it soon!
> 
> - moke


more important things in life my friend ! this is just for fun !


----------



## pottz

> This is we're the bags of plaster went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


ooh la la,lifestyles of the rich and famous ! hey ill bring the beluga and crystal if im invited ?


----------



## corelz125

I aint invited i'm just the dirtbag that gets it ready for them to use


----------



## EricFai

More shop time today. Cutting sliding dovetails and mortise on Moxon bench. One more set to cut for the legs to attach to the bench top.

Underside, no glue yet.


----------



## pottz

> I aint invited i m just the dirtbag that gets it ready for them to use
> 
> - corelz125


i didn'y know you were a mexican ? sorry !


----------



## corelz125

Sliding dovetail connects the top to the back part Eric?


----------



## corelz125

> I aint invited i m just the dirtbag that gets it ready for them to use
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i didn y know you were a mexican ? sorry !
> 
> - pottz


This the the problem people complain about illegal immigrants but when it comes time to do the dirty work and heavy lifting the majority of Americans dont want to do it but then they complain about illegals here.


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, that is what I am thinking of. I currently have a 1" x 1-1/4 tenon which is 3/4" long. My thought is to allow the top surface to move a bit with the weather changes. I will be pinning the tenon that is mortise into the rear chop.

The blog may explain it better.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/EricFai/blog/133522


----------



## corelz125

Ok I read tenons so I thought you used that for the aprons and legs. Sliding dovetails work great for that to. I've done it like that a few times myself. It is easier to cut the pins first then sneak up on the tails. Sometimes just a little sanding is all you need on the tails. Sliding dovetails can be a little finicky but it makes a nice joint.


----------



## moke

Ron, Thats too bad about the P car…...I always give my Drs. a pen before an operation or procedure….in the few years I seem to be giving out too many! I always feel it may give me a small advantage….maybe….so the box is a good idea!


----------



## corelz125

Pottz i'm here pushing to get to 6900 but I dont have much support


----------



## EricFai

I have 3 aprons, sides and back they are going to be glued to the legs, and the front chop with pins going through the tenons fitting the front chop.


----------



## moke

> This is we're the bags of plaster went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


That is some pool!


----------



## EricFai

Looks very inviting to me. Mines been open for the past month now.


----------



## corelz125

I didnt find any squirrels around but took a little frog out of it. That was before the water


----------



## EricFai

Squirrels, no way. The ones around here don't even go up on the deck anymore. Must be that they realized it's a death trap for them.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz i m here pushing to get to 6900 but I dont have much support
> 
> - corelz125


im right here buddy,im always right here ….................


----------



## pottz

> I didnt find any squirrels around but took a little frog out of it. That was before the water
> 
> - corelz125


i hear frog legs are very tasty


----------



## EricFai

Taste just like chicken. Really good deep fried.


----------



## pottz

> Squirrels, no way. The ones around here don t even go up on the deck anymore. Must be that they realized it s a death trap for them.
> 
> - Eric


i was in the front yard this morning and the crows were in a fight with a squirrel.no idea who won that one.


----------



## moke

Do squirrels taunt the Beagle…..because they are relentless with the goldens


----------



## moke

Got to go to bed…..nite all


----------



## corelz125

My son said frog legs taste like fishy chicken. He wasn't fond of them he tries more than I do. So if he didn't lime it than it must not be that good. He loves escargot I can't bring myself to try it


----------



## RichT

> My son said frog legs taste like fishy chicken. He wasn t fond of them he tries more than I do. So if he didn t lime it than it must not be that good. He loves escargot I can t bring myself to try it
> 
> - corelz125


Nothing like a good grasshopper taco. YUM! (Yes, I actually ate these and liked them)


----------



## BurlyBob

Catch you guys tomorrow afternoon. I'm headed to the mountains in the am for Morels.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up breakfast done, coffee, Pickup ready to roll. Off to get the trailer and haul the P-car to the shop.

Not a big deal trailering a car if the trailer is made right. Hauled a few cars to the track and back over the years.

Growing up, going Frog gigging was a fun sport, did it at night with a bright light, just watch out for the water moccasins. Fried Frog legs were good, just cut the tendon at the knee joint or they will jump in the pan while being cooked. Fried squirrel was also something we ate, along with rabbit.

Draw the line at bugs, in a taco or not. Mushrooms are also on my no no list.

We had India Indain food last night, not my favorite at all, stomach has yet to forgive me. To many spices for this old codger to handle. Can do Mescan (West Texas pronunciation of Mexican).

Well off to Porsche Spa with teh Cayman.

Later


----------



## corelz125

It all depends on the dish with Indian food. Some are a little stronger than others. They do use a lot of spices. Bugs and amphibians arent for me.


----------



## corelz125

Rich you also eat these


----------



## RichT

> Rich you also eat these
> 
> - corelz125


I've tried tacos de sesos, but wasn't a fan. Not much texture or flavor. Also, that was about 30-something years ago. After the bovine spongiform encephalopathy (AKA mad cow disease) scare, there's no way I'd do it again.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning, got the coffee so the day started out right. Next is eggs and sausage then off to the mountains for morels.


----------



## corelz125

I'mnot a big food adventurer if it's not sold in the supermarket I dont look for it.


----------



## moke

You guys and ur weird food r not for me! Im really not picky….but I do have limits…

I have to go to the Dr in a few minutes for a check up. Not a fan….he is a nice guy and certainly a good dr. but medical places have too many rules. I miss going to the Dr before everything was a conglomerate….I'll leave you guys to celebrate cow toes or chicken noses for dinner…..Later


----------



## moke

oh 6900…..


----------



## Gene01

Never tried brains in a taco, but Lingua tacos are great. Beef…not pork.
Mom used to fix brains and eggs, on butchering day. It was pretty darned good. That combo would make a nice burrito.
Don't imagine brains are available it Krogers or Safeway. But, any good butcher shop might have them. 
Now, I'm hungry.


----------



## BurlyBob

I remember my Mom fixing brains and eggs. Totally grossed me out. Liver is about the only organ meat I'll eat. I haven't had any in years. Use to love fresh deer or elk liver. The wife would cook it for me but she wouldn't eat it at all nor would the kids.


----------



## pottz

> Do squirrels taunt the Beagle…..because they are relentless with the goldens
> 
> - moke


they did our first beagle but with all the cats and dogs they dont come in our yard much.


----------



## pottz

> My son said frog legs taste like fishy chicken. He wasn t fond of them he tries more than I do. So if he didn t lime it than it must not be that good. He loves escargot I can t bring myself to try it
> 
> - corelz125


i tried escargot once,it was served in a little pasty cup.over rated and not worth the cost.


----------



## BurlyBob

I felt the same about squid at the red lobster.


----------



## pottz

i dont eat organs or bugs period ! id have to be starving and thats all there was..


----------



## BurlyBob

Another thing I refuse to eat is sushi. Something about eating fish bait just turns me off.


----------



## Gene01

It bugs this old tightwad to pay for all that rice on sushi. Sashimi is the way I go. 
Growing up on a farm and, 6 years in the military made me a confirmed omnivore. Except for pork, I like most meats rare. Although, a deep fried catfish or Walleye ain't too shabby.


----------



## moke

Back from Doc….guess I will live a while longer…out to work on the yard some more….will check in later….Keep this going guys we could make 7k today….

Oh…one more thing…BBob, I have been eating cod lately…for a guy that isn't that fond of fish, it is really tasting good lately, don't know whats gotten into me.


----------



## RichT

> Oh…one more thing…BBob, I have been eating cod lately…for a guy that isn t that fond of fish, it is really tasting good lately, don t know whats gotten into me.
> 
> - moke


I tried cod once just for the halibut. It gave me a haddock.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I tried cod once just for the halibut. It gave me a haddock.
> 
> - Rich


Lucky you didn't get salmonila…


----------



## corelz125

That's a good piece of fish a nice halibut steak.


----------



## corelz125

> Another thing I refuse to eat is sushi. Something about eating fish bait just turns me off.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I say the same thing Bob. This is bait not dinner. Squid at red lobster is like meatballs at olive garden not real food.


----------



## moke

> Oh…one more thing…BBob, I have been eating cod lately…for a guy that isn t that fond of fish, it is really tasting good lately, don t know whats gotten into me.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I tried cod once just for the halibut. It gave me a haddock.
> 
> - Rich





> I tried cod once just for the halibut. It gave me a haddock.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Lucky you didn t get salmonila…
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Man its a good thing you guys are in Woodworking and not comedy!!!! WOW LOL!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Eat lots of rabbit food. Stay healthy


----------



## moke

My wife has a salad almost everyday for lunch, then has diarrhea three days a week….I wonder why? But she won't listen to me..


----------



## EricFai

TMI Mike. But I do agree a few jokers on here.


----------



## RichT

> Man its a good thing you guys are in Woodworking and not comedy!!!! WOW LOL!!!
> 
> - moke


You're making a gross assumption that my woodworking is superior to my comedy.


----------



## 987Ron

Home again, Cayman has been delivered to the Porsche Spa. $$$$ I am sure. On I-95, 3 lanes each direction, seems the semis are all driving in the middle lane. Right lane pretty open.

Later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, a while back you mentioned climate change. Last night CBS 60 Minutes reported winemaking is moving from France to England. A French family who normally makes 40,000 to 50,000 bottles a year made zero last year. Here in the US, it is moving from California to Oregon. They said even Norway and Sweeden are starting to grow grapes.


----------



## EricFai

That is interesting, moving to a cooler climate.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My wife has a salad almost everyday for lunch, then has diarrhea three days a week….I wonder why? But she won t listen to me..
> 
> - moke


When we ate out dad always told us to clean up our plates. We will wish we had every bite of food we waste someday. But we didn't have to eat the rabbit food ) Probably the reason why, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That is interesting, moving to a cooler climate.
> 
> - Eric


Climate is moving the wine ;(


----------



## moke

> Man its a good thing you guys are in Woodworking and not comedy!!!! WOW LOL!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> You re making a gross assumption that my woodworking is superior to my comedy.
> 
> - Rich


NOW THAT is funny!!!!


----------



## moke

> Mike, a while back you mentioned climate change. Last night CBS 60 Minutes reported winemaking is moving from France to England. A French family who normally makes 40,000 to 50,000 bottles a year made zero last year. Here in the US, it is moving from California to Oregon. They said even Norway and Sweeden are starting to grow grapes.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Why…the temp is up .004 of a degree in the last 20 years….it's documented…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mike, a while back you mentioned climate change. Last night CBS 60 Minutes reported winemaking is moving from France to England. A French family who normally makes 40,000 to 50,000 bottles a year made zero last year. Here in the US, it is moving from California to Oregon. They said even Norway and Sweeden are starting to grow grapes.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Why…the temp is up .004 of a degree in the last 20 years….it s documented…
> 
> - mokein


I have no idea why. They reported increasing crop failures with more favorable conditions further north. They said things were normal 20 years ago. They did find grape harvest information going back to 1300. They harvested grapes about Oct 1 in France then. It has progressed to mid-August now. No data for us, US, we weren't growing grapes in 1300 ) My cousin in wheat country, eastern WA and north ID border said last year's harvest was 40 to 60% of normal. He was surprised that this year's crop germinated last fall. The drought over there continues ;((


----------



## northwoodsman

The climate regions favorable to grapes are moving towards the poles. The temperature and climate conditions that France experienced 40 years ago are what the UK is experiencing now. It has to do with the # of days over 80°F, the average high, the avg. low, the avg. overall temp, humidity, rainfall, etc. Some growers had the foresight 20 years ago to purchase land and start planting grapes in the UK, Oregon, Canada, Tasmania, at higher elevations, etc. Most people thought that they were crazy, now they are thinking they were geniuses. One of the big players was Taittinger from France, they are producing a considerable amount now in the UK in addition to France. Grapes are a great indicator of climate change because there are so many ways to measure and monitor change unlike row crops where changes are always being made to seed stock, crop rotations, and a single weather event can have such an impact on the yield for a given year.

One specific given was that in a specific area the grapes were harvested in early October back in the mid 1300's. A hundred years ago it was in late Sept. 40 years ago it was in early Sept., and currently it's around August 20th. This is the same varietal when they are ripe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

NWM, Do you watch 60 Minutes too?


----------



## Peteybadboy

F 150 update. Brought it to the dealer 655am they open at 7. There was a line of cars. Checked me in w/o an appointment. They may have my truck until August!!!!! I am hoping they can get to a diagnostic this week, and let me know what the deal is. The person that checked me in had no reaction to my question - are there other trucks with similar transmission issues?

Been reading about the 2018 10 gear transmission V8 engine (at 53 k miles). I am not alone with problems. Not sure if there was a recall, or is there a class action lawsuit? Trying to get more info.

Corlez that pool looks real nice.

BBob I think you nailed that joint.

NWM heading to Napa on the 5th for golf wine and friends


----------



## pottz

> Another thing I refuse to eat is sushi. Something about eating fish bait just turns me off.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> I say the same thing Bob. This is bait not dinner. Squid at red lobster is like meatballs at olive garden not real food.
> 
> - corelz125


nothing wrong with squid but id never get it at red lobster.only went there once and that was enough.


----------



## pottz

> Mike, a while back you mentioned climate change. Last night CBS 60 Minutes reported winemaking is moving from France to England. A French family who normally makes 40,000 to 50,000 bottles a year made zero last year. Here in the US, it is moving from California to Oregon. They said even Norway and Sweeden are starting to grow grapes.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i dont know bob they seem to be opening new ones here all the time.the wine area of temecula in so cal keeps growing.they just grow what fits the climate.no pinot or cabernet.


----------



## controlfreak

> F 150 update. The person that checked me in had no reaction to my question - are there other trucks with similar transmission issues?
> 
> Been reading about the 2018 10 gear transmission V8 engine (at 53 k miles). I am not alone with problems. Not sure if there was a recall, or is there a class action lawsuit? Trying to get more info.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I have this same truck, this is not good news.


----------



## RichT

> nothing wrong with squid but id never get it at red lobster.only went there once and that was enough.
> 
> - pottz


I did a work lunch there once because it was someone's birthday and that was their favorite restaurant. I had a 25 minute commute home a couple of hours later and almost hurled in the car. I did make it home and to the toilet in time thank God, but boy, nasty stuff.


----------



## northwoodsman

> NWM, Do you watch 60 Minutes too?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes. One of the more interesting topics that they have had in a long time.


----------



## northwoodsman

> F 150 update. The person that checked me in had no reaction to my question - are there other trucks with similar transmission issues?
> 
> Been reading about the 2018 10 gear transmission V8 engine (at 53 k miles). I am not alone with problems. Not sure if there was a recall, or is there a class action lawsuit? Trying to get more info.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I have this same truck, this is not good news.
> 
> - controlfreak


I have one too. I have had it in the shop before for the transmission. It's a 2018 Lariat SuperCrew 4×4 with the 5.4 Liter V8 and 10 speed AT and I just turned 30,000 on it last week. When it's cold it downshifts too early, sending me lunging forward (I have my seatbelt on). I think it's a computer issue. I also have a nearly identical 2017 with the 6 speed AT and 2.7 liter which has no problems.


----------



## controlfreak

My check engine light comes on from time to time so maybe I need to take it in.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Mine is a super crew as well. Platinum but that is just the finish stuff. Same guts on all of them. (150's)

CF if you notice uneven shifting, some strange noises bring it in.

Mine just went into neutral. I have heard worse stories, but it was on the internet so…...

Hope to fine out more.


----------



## northwoodsman

Petey - there are actually a few other differences that are unlocked in the computer as the models change from XLT to Lariat to Platinum to King Ranch. I hacked into my computer and made some changes. For example - I have the actual digital temps above my gauges on my dash, I can control the heated and AC seats on my touch screen, I can have my low/high/fog lights all on at the same time, my lane change signals now flash 5 times instead of the standard 3 times, I changed some of the color themes on the dash and touchscreen, I activated the electronic trailer brake module. I changed one or two other things also that I can't recall at the moment. I was nervous the first time I took it in because I thought that it would void the warranty but they didn't catch it. I made the changes the same day I took it in for service so at least the date would match and it would appear they they ran an update. It's not something that I would recommend to everyone but I know a certified Ford mechanic very well and I researched the heck out of it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Back from the mountains with a coffee can full of real nice morels. I'm limping around as I tried to rupture my achilles tenon once again.


----------



## moke

I got jabbed with another vax at the Doc….I feel rough…you boys may be on ur own tonight…started working on this new tiller I got and I thought I was going to hurl….came in laid down that was 130…..just woke up

Careful of that tendon BBob, especially if you did not have it surgically repaired…..without surgery you are 25% more likely to tear in again in the same spot….DAMHIKT…..


----------



## 987Ron

Heed Mike's advice on the tendon. Son just had surgery on one of his, 90% torn, grafted some tissue from the big toe tendon on to the achiles. He is doing okay but a tough recovery. He has to have the other one done, it is not nearly as bad. He thinks old soccer injuries caused it…but who knows.

Total breakage can result in amputation of the foot. Not a good thought.


----------



## BurlyBob

I had this thing flare up when I was still at the prison. I was off work for 2 weeks in one of those immobilization boots. For a while I thought it was going to postpone my retirement. All is does is swell up and cause some pain. It's on of those reoccurring things I get to enjoy. Just like those pinched nerves in my back and the repetitive motion issue in my shoulder. If I had know I was going to live this long I'd have taken better care of myself!


----------



## controlfreak

Mike, I can only hope you do better than I. Tylenol seemed to help.


----------



## corelz125

Another covid booster Mike?


----------



## BurlyBob

After all the news reports of issues folks are having with boosters, the wife agree we are going to avoid them.
I came up a with a remedy for my sore tenon. I stopped in at the adult beverage and got some snake bite medicine. That should cure what ails me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ford talk reminds me of my 7.3 Super Duty. A friend told me he could hear me coming 2 miles away ;(( Some kind of high pitch squeal. I couldn't hear it. He said I would be walking if I did not get it taken care of. He had no idea of the source.

I took it to Ford. They had no idea. I told them I did not want to be walking. They kept it another day or two. They found it to be a transmission problem. The 7.3 diesel had too much torque for the transmission. They rebuilt it with a better system 500 miles before the warranty expired ) )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

News said we have Monkeypox in King County. It is believed to be spread by s between men. He has been to a country with cases ;((


----------



## moke

> Another covid booster Mike?
> 
> - corelz125


Yah….they talked me into it and jabbed me in less than a minute….


----------



## moke

> After all the news reports of issues folks are having with boosters, the wife agree we are going to avoid them.
> I came up a with a remedy for my sore tenon. I stopped in at the adult beverage and got some snake bite medicine. That should cure what ails me.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Atta boy Bob!!!!


----------



## moke

> News said we have Monkeypox in King County. It is believed to be spread by s between men. He has been to a country with cases ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Topa they just said that there are two cases in the entire United States….


----------



## pottz

> After all the news reports of issues folks are having with boosters, the wife agree we are going to avoid them.
> I came up a with a remedy for my sore tenon. I stopped in at the adult beverage and got some snake bite medicine. That should cure what ails me.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Atta boy Bob!!!!
> 
> - moke


yeah helps with a lot of ailments.


----------



## controlfreak

Monkey Pox, sounds like they way you catch it, I am in no danger…..(Seinfeld)..."not that there is anything wrong with that"


----------



## 987Ron

Long day today. Tired old man here. Dogs out time for me to be out to.

Nite


----------



## BurlyBob

Out of the shower, all cleaned up and time for some snake bite medicine.


----------



## moke

What is it BBob? Whiskey like me…..rum like Corelz….Tequila like Pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> News said we have Monkeypox in King County. It is believed to be spread by s between men. He has been to a country with cases ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topa they just said that there are two cases in the entire United States….
> 
> - moke


WW is a leader ;(( Corona started here too ;((


----------



## corelz125

Pottz is more of a grape guy he lays off the heavy artillery


----------



## moke

> Pottz is more of a grape guy he lays off the heavy artillery
> 
> - corelz125


I forgot…..


----------



## corelz125

When I got my vaccine the next day I drank a lot of water and took a couple of aspirin and I felt ok. I only got the one and done and no booster.


----------



## moke

I had no problems with the vaxes, the booster gave me a headache, but not bad, this one is kind of a barn burner…Im sure Ill be fine tomorrow.


----------



## moke

....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Seattle accountant retires on cruise ships to save money

https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/seattle-accountant-retires-on-cruise-ships-to-save-money/?

I wonder if they pack woodworking tools with them? )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I remember Polio vax coming out. The iron lungs did not look inviting. I have never questioned them. Mom said her worst memory from nurses' training was all the young women in iron lungs ;((


----------



## corelz125

I dont know about living on cruises for the rest of my life. After awhile I want off of a boat.


----------



## moke

> Seattle accountant retires on cruise ships to save money
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/seattle-accountant-retires-on-cruise-ships-to-save-money/?
> 
> I wonder if they pack woodworking tools with them? )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I enjoy going on vacation, but that would get old real fast…..plus, eating like that, eventually I would weigh a thousand pounds. plus what about going to the dentist, doctor check up, tax man, any appointment…you would need to take breaks…for that you would need an apt.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Seattle accountant retires on cruise ships to save money
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/seattle-accountant-retires-on-cruise-ships-to-save-money/?
> 
> I wonder if they pack woodworking tools with them? )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I enjoy going on vacation, but that would get old real fast…..plus, eating like that, eventually I would weigh a thousand pounds. plus what about going to the dentist, doctor check up, tax man, any appointment…you would need to take breaks…for that you would need an apt.
> 
> - moke


Doesn't seem very practical to me. They obviously don't own a home ) Rent here is through the roof. I have motion sickness. ;(( I'll stay on solid ground.


----------



## corelz125

If you cant afford that area move some where more affordable


----------



## moke

> If you cant afford that area move some where more affordable
> 
> - corelz125


Amen!


----------



## moke

> If you cant afford that area move some where more affordable
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Amen!
> 
> - moke


Of course there are poor mopes like you n me, that would take 2 semis and 6 months to move our wives stuff!


----------



## moke

I dont think we will make 7k tonight…going to bed ….thanks all


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If you cant afford that area move some where more affordable
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Amen!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Of course there are poor mopes like you n me, that would take 2 semis and 6 months to move our wives stuff!
> 
> - moke


 Median home price in the US is $374,900 as of the second quarter of 2021. 70% cannot come up with $1,000 in an emergency. They can't even afford 2 semis and 6 months to move the wive's stuff )

Any ways, 7k still 29 away.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I'm a *********************************** back woods cheap whiskey sort. Not at lot like your high affluent sorts. I bought a bought a bottle of Black Velvet. It's cheap and pretty smooth. I'm going to ask you all for something classy for the first toast when I post 'Bruiser".


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









2 shots of this should do the trick….


----------



## RichT

> 2 shots of this should do the trick….
> 
> - bandit571


Two? You didn't grow up in my neck of the woods. Two shots of anything is for wimps.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One specific given was that in a specific area the grapes were harvested in early October back in the mid 1300 s. A hundred years ago it was in late Sept. 40 years ago it was in early Sept., and currently it s around August 20th. This is the same varietal when they are ripe.
> 
> - northwoodsman


That harvest timing from early October in the 1300s moving to late September a hundred years ago lines up with the Industrial Revolution, eh?


----------



## RichT

> That harvest timing from early October in the 1300s moving to late September a hundred years ago lines up with the Industrial Revolution, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Go on. And?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That harvest timing from early October in the 1300s moving to late September a hundred years ago lines up with the Industrial Revolution, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Go on. And?
> 
> - Rich


An interesting correlation. Harvest moves a couple of weeks in 500 years then a month in the last century.


----------



## 987Ron

Lovely morning out with no big demands on me. Yesterday was tiring. Slept late. so Sloth Mode today, coffee, go to the bank for a deposit, and a bit of non-tiring non-stressful shop time.

These seemingly related occurrences are not always what they seem. My son the Univ. Professor in Statistics and Analytics has a list of such things he shows students to indicate this. Much more far out.
I can not remember them but something like. The amount of beer consumed in the south is directly proportional to the amount of snow melt in Siberia. It is the same but actually has no connection. Some of them are really weird.

Have a good day.


----------



## 987Ron

Snake medicine: Germany has almost no poison snake bites but has more Breweries than any other country. Therefore a good German Pilsner wards off snake bites and cures them if it did happen. Maybe it was a Lager and not a Pilsner.


----------



## 987Ron

Only 20 left Mike better get ready.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*19*


----------



## RichT

> An interesting correlation. Harvest moves a couple of weeks in 500 years then a month in the last century.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's not a correlation. A correlation involves two or more datasets. What you are describing is a trend, and attributing it to a single source arbitrarily is totally unscientific.

Furthermore, correlation does not prove causation. There is a correlation between the height and weight of humans, but are they taller because they weigh more?

I can go on: If there is a correlation between A and B, there could be a third factor, C, which is driving it.

Statistical analysis is a powerful tool, but to jump to conclusions based on numbers alone is fraught with risks.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz is more of a grape guy he lays off the heavy artillery
> 
> - corelz125


grape yes but i do have a whiskey drink everyday. tekillya rarely.


----------



## pottz

> Seattle accountant retires on cruise ships to save money
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/seattle-accountant-retires-on-cruise-ships-to-save-money/?
> 
> I wonder if they pack woodworking tools with them? )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I enjoy going on vacation, but that would get old real fast…..plus, eating like that, eventually I would weigh a thousand pounds. plus what about going to the dentist, doctor check up, tax man, any appointment…you would need to take breaks…for that you would need an apt.
> 
> - moke


yeah that would not work for me,cant even get the wife to go on another cruise.plus i think the maids would get pissed off having to clean up all the sawdust everyday !


----------



## LeeRoyMan

You just never know when some rat bastard might show up!
Especially for big events. Put your guards up is all I'm saying.


----------



## pottz

> I dont think we will make 7k tonight…going to bed ….thanks all
> 
> - moke


threads going to hell in a hand bag ! ;-((


----------



## pottz

> You just never know when some rat bastard might show up!
> Especially for big events. Put your guards up is all I m saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


take it buddy your no longer an outcast here.were all outcasts on the thread.


----------



## northwoodsman

> threads going to hell in a hand bag ! ;-((
> 
> - pottz


Do you have scientific or statistical evidence to prove this or are you just making a generalization?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Home with the dawgs. Wife's turn to play golf. Aluminum railings going in. Crew looks pretty rough.

The puppy is staring at me. Can't figure out what she wants.

Rented a van, so I can clean out the last storage unit.

Who will take 7k?

LeeRoy my money is on you.


----------



## RichT

> You just never know when some rat bastard might show up!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## pottz

> threads going to hell in a hand bag ! ;-((
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Do you have scientific or statistical evidence to prove this or are you just making a generalization?
> 
> - northwoodsman


cmon you should know me well enough by now.talkin out my [email protected]# !


----------



## pottz

the duck is lurking in the shadows as i type,perhaps he will pay a visit ?


----------



## RichT

> the duck is lurking in the shadows as i type,perhaps he will pay a visit ?
> 
> - pottz


He hasn't posted for almost a month.


----------



## moke

BBob…..high and mighty are not me…I drink Jamisons mostly, but BV is my second go to…..I remember my Mom and Dad when I was a little kid, had a "jug" it was BV….a bottle lasted them a long, but they had a son and an adopted son that had a swig or two periodically….so it got "weaker"


----------



## moke

The Duck emails me dirty jokes periodically…hes still around….he never includes any messages just jokes….most are really good…..I couldn't post them though!!


----------



## Gene01

Figures don't lie. But, liars can figure. 
Ron and I are over 80. Ron drives a Cayman. I drive an F250. 97.3% of Porche owners wouldn't even look at an F250. 100% of us over 80 are slower than we were at 20. 100% of my Porche sightings produce an over abundance of saliva.
Old guys drool a lot. 
Numbers confuse me. 89.7 of us arithmaphobiacs eschew a tape measure. 
"OH, that's probably wide/short/thick (pick your adjective) enough".
BTW, none of the percentage numbers above bear any resemblance to reality.


----------



## moke

The old man died this morning. My wife is devastated. I really feel sorry for her. He truly was a tyrannical SOB, but he was her father. You do not need to give me condolences, I may be a cold bastard, but in the last 4 years I never saw him or talked to him…...He had crossed a line that I would no longer tolerate. In my mind he is answering for his actions right now…

I have kept my opinion to myself for 6 months now….it served no good to voice them. She knew what he was. I will be very supportive and help her where I can. THere will be no funeral…literally no one would come, and he knew that, and was proud of it. So his last requests were to have no funeral or celebration of life. I believe that robs my wife's family of the last goodbye, but they are going to acknowledge his wishes. He left his grandchildren out of his will, even though one of them was a constant caregiver, alongside my wife. But my wife is the executor and will take care of them out of her share. My wife, is the kindest most gentle person I ever met….I know, I know, why did she marry me?...who knows but I was the winner. She is not going to be run over by some that think they deserve more if they don't, but will reward those that do deserve it….. SAy a little prayer for her tonight if you will…she needs all the help she can get…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That s not a correlation. A correlation involves two or more datasets. What you are describing is a trend, and attributing it to a single source arbitrarily is totally unscientific.
> 
> - Rich


Trend is hard to deny. I'm wondering if the perceptive growers are buying land above the Arctic Circle in Canada?

Last night Stephen Cobert said there was a new billionaire every 30 hours from March 2020 to March 2022. Pandemics are profitablle, eh?


----------



## moke

> Figures don t lie. But, liars can figure.
> Ron and I are over 80. Ron drives a Cayman. I drive an F250. 97.3% of Porche owners wouldn t even look at an F250. 100% of us over 80 are slower than we were at 20. 100% of my Porche sightings produce an over abundance of saliva.
> Old guys drool a lot.
> Numbers confuse me. 89.7 of us arithmaphobiacs eschew a tape measure.
> "OH, that s probably wide/short/thick (pick your adjective) enough".
> BTW, none of the percentage numbers above bear any resemblance to reality.
> 
> - Gene Howe


VERY well said!! I used to have a friend that said 93.45 % of all statics are made up!


----------



## moke

7000-- got u Leeroy!!!! I finally got one….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Will say a prayer or two for her, Mike.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 7000 got u Leeroy
> 
> - moke


Congrats Mike ) How long to 8K?


----------



## moke

> 7000 got u Leeroy
> 
> - moke
> 
> Congrats Mike ) How long to 8K?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor





> Will say a prayer or two for her, Mike.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thank you Topa…..who knows on 8k 12 to 14 days I would say….June 8 -9 - 10?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> THank you Topa…..who knows on 8k 12 to 14 days I would say….June 8 -9 - 10?
> 
> - moke


Sounds about right


----------



## pottz

> 7000 got u Leeroy
> 
> - moke
> 
> Congrats Mike ) How long to 8K?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Will say a prayer or two for her, Mike.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> THank you Topa…..who knows on 8k 12 to 14 days I would say….June 8 -9 - 10?
> 
> - moke


glad you finally got one.id say a lot more than 12-14 days though, we went way past the 7k goal. ill give you nothing but give your wife my condolences !


----------



## RichT

> 89.7 of us arithmaphobiacs eschew a tape measure.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I eschew mastication.


----------



## moke

> 7000 got u Leeroy
> 
> - moke
> 
> Congrats Mike ) How long to 8K?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Will say a prayer or two for her, Mike.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> THank you Topa…..who knows on 8k 12 to 14 days I would say….June 8 -9 - 10?
> 
> - moke
> 
> glad you finally got one.id say a lot more than 12-14 days though, we went way past the 7k goal. ill give you nothing but give your wife my condolences !
> 
> - pottz


Thanks Friend….


----------



## RichT

Here's a fun list of Monkeypox symptoms from the Babylon Bee. Be on the look out for them!

---------

Monkeypox is here! EVERYONE PANIC! You thought COVID wasn't a big deal? Well, get ready to spend every waking moment of your life in constant terror for fear that the next person you run into might have a rare disease with a low transmission rate.

Think you might have it? Diagnose yourself by consulting these symptoms:

1) A mild headache: Run for your life! YOU'RE ALREADY DEAD!

2) You've been to England in the last six months: You might also be British, which is another problem altogether.

3) Italian plumbers make you FURIOUS: Throwing all those barrels is making you super buff, though.

4) You pick a bug out of your wife's hair and eat it: Helpful but gross. Don't do that.

5) You become confused and angry every time you see a monolith: WHAT DOES IT MEAN?

6) All of your pants are at the tailor to have a hole added for your tail: If you haven't figured it out by now-you're a monkey. Sad.

7) You just got back from a tour of Dr. Fauci's Wuhan Monkeypox Lab: Duct tape is not a valid tool for air sealing a room against viral infection.

8) A tiny monkey bursts out of your chest: If you had the vaccine, the monkey would have exploded out of your body but in a slightly more mild way.

9) You insist that selectively bred bananas are evidence of creation: An atheist's nightmare! Mic drop!

10) Zero symptoms: Better quarantine just to be safe.

In the end, it doesn't matter what your symptoms are, if you die, you'll be recorded as a monkeypox statistic.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> 7000-- got u Leeroy!!!! I finally got one….
> 
> - moke


Yeah, foiled again. Stepped next door to give a helping hand to the neighbor.
Don't worry, I'm going to get one. 
(I knew I should have counted it down last night)
Funny, (I fixed it)


----------



## pottz

> 7000-- got u Leeroy!!!! I finally got one….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Yeah, foiled again. Stepped next door to give a helping hand to the neighbor.
> Don t worry, I m going to get one.
> (I knew I should have counted it down last night)
> Funny, (I fixed it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


thats why i help no one !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lets bring ChickenPox to fight off MonkeyPox )


----------



## Gene01

> 89.7 of us arithmaphobiacs eschew a tape measure.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I eschew mastication.
> 
> - Rich


Don't play with your food. You'll go blind.


----------



## pottz

> Lets bring ChickenPox to fight off MonkeyPox )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


some music to get in the sprit.


----------



## 987Ron

Left over Indian butter chicken and rice with lunch Not sure the Naan has lasted well enough. Not a fan of Indian food. 
Always thought if you had a Indian, Thai, or any other food that was considered different the menu should do a better job of describing exactly what it is, ingredients, spiciness. Diabetics, Celiac and others have a real problem with ordering when nothing is listed about the menu item.

lunch calls. kind of late, but it is something to masticate.


----------



## Peteybadboy

7000, wow.

Potz what is the sum total since Gunny started this?

Moke I will pray for your wife.


----------



## moke

I just noticed the "the Shed" must have hit 3000 a few days ago…congratulations to u Bandit!


----------



## 987Ron

Petey this is how I finally got the TransTint dye to work for me. You ask how I used it This probably would only work on the items I am dying.

Basswood 1/8" thick, 1/2" wide, by 5 1/2" long. Basswood is pretty consistent in texture and color.

Mixed dye as bottle suggested with alcohol Used Alcohol for non grain raising and since the items were small quick drying would not be a problem First attempt was to apply dye with a small brush, blotched, too wet. Dried on 2 small dowels, left marks where the piece rested on the dowels.

Second attempt was to use same mixture and wipe on with a rag less dye was applied. Took two "coats". Drying was by resting the ends against a upright so only the very edge of the tip rested against the drying "rack". Ends will be embeded in the project and not shown, seem to dry with out any marking.

Good enough for my project. These will be splines with only the middle showing on both sides. Probably would use paint next time. Dye is a lot of trouble.


----------



## controlfreak

Leftover Treat Loaf (Meat Loaf) for lunch, yum!


----------



## pottz

> 7000, wow.
> 
> Potz what is the sum total since Gunny started this?
> 
> Moke I will pray for your wife.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


actually i started it with corona crazy back when the pandemic hit then we got shut down because we were arguing too much and "went off" topic. so then corelz started a new one (the show must go on) and that got shut down due to unfamily friendly pic's posted.then gunny started the garage which went until mike started this one for reasons i wont mention here so in total were probably well over 30k by now.so thats the story and im stickin to it !


----------



## pottz

just took a look about peteys question.
corona crazy-6184
show must go on=5498
gunnys=18393
mokes=7019
total as of now=37104 man you guys talk a lot-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bloomberg says "Cryptocurrencies only seem to "work" when prices are going up. On the way down, nothing functions as it should-a trait common to Ponzi schemes throughout history… Bitcoin, supposedly a store of value and inflation hedge, is failing at both." )


----------



## moke

> just took a look about peteys question.
> corona crazy-6184
> show must go on=5498
> gunnys=18393
> mokes=7019
> total as of now=37104 man you guys talk a lot-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Thats impressive guys….thanks for allowing me to be a part of it …..


----------



## moke

> 7000, wow.
> 
> Potz what is the sum total since Gunny started this?
> 
> Moke I will pray for your wife.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks Petey, she is home taking a nap, after clearing some stuff up at the hospital. She is sleeping better than I have seen her sleep in a long time. Her parents were both almost 90 when they died. Her Mom, was a nice lady, but had a brain tumor, and was a handful the last 6 months, and really ran here thru thru the ringer. Coupled with her father who would go to the facility she was in and have a tantrum, she has been on edge for 4 or 5 years….she is now sad they are both gone, but relieved that the ordeal is over….
I went thru a similar thing with my parents, but my Mom and Dad were both kind and quiet people. I am sure that many of us on this site have been thru this, it is the cycle of life, she just had a particularly bad time because of her tyrannical father.


----------



## corelz125

Bad day of fishing is still better than a day at work right Mike?


----------



## moke

> Bad day of fishing is still better than a day at work right Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


You Sure?


----------



## pottz

> Bloomberg says "Cryptocurrencies only seem to "work" when prices are going up. On the way down, nothing functions as it should-a trait common to Ponzi schemes throughout history… Bitcoin, supposedly a store of value and inflation hedge, is failing at both." )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


no way in hell am i ever getting involved in any cyber currency. thats for young people that can afford to throw away their money.


----------



## pottz

> just took a look about peteys question.
> corona crazy-6184
> show must go on=5498
> gunnys=18393
> mokes=7019
> total as of now=37104 man you guys talk a lot-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thats impressive guys….thanks for allowing me to be a part of it …..
> 
> - moke


thank you for hosting us misfits ;-)) 4 threads 3 shut downs in 2-1/2 years,it's been a fun ride-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Bad day of fishing is still better than a day at work right Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You Sure?
> 
> - moke


hang on mike im gettin the dramamine ;-))


----------



## controlfreak

Crypto, if I can't figure out what makes something increase or decrease in value I don't think I need to play there. There is also that whole lose your password and lose your money thing too.


----------



## moke

> Bad day of fishing is still better than a day at work right Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You Sure?
> 
> - moke
> 
> hang on mike im gettin the dramamine ;-))
> 
> - pottz


What you got for boredom? Jamisons?


----------



## pottz

> Crypto, if I can t figure out what makes something increase or decrease in value I don t think I need to play there. There is also that whole lose your password and lose your money thing too.
> 
> - controlfreak


yeah did you hear about the guy that had his stored on an old computer that got thrown away.he had i forget over a million dollars worth or something.he wanted the landfill to let him dig through the garbage and try and find it.they turned him down.


----------



## pottz

> Bad day of fishing is still better than a day at work right Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You Sure?
> 
> - moke
> 
> hang on mike im gettin the dramamine ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What you got for boredom? Jamisons?
> 
> - moke


ill pour you one bud!


----------



## 987Ron

> Bad day of fishing is still better than a day at work right Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Still close in can see some land. Lets go out a few more miles to the deep water.


----------



## pottz

> Bad day of fishing is still better than a day at work right Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Still close in can see some land. Lets go out a few more miles to the deep water.
> 
> - 987Ron


sorry ron but were heading in,mikes turnin green !


----------



## pottz




----------



## BurlyBob

That' was me the last time I went out on the ocean. Never again


----------



## moke

Never been on the ocean in less than a 100 footer…. but never had a problem with being green…....yet


----------



## northwoodsman

I worked with a guy for many years that quit on a conference call one day. His boss was a real witch and we couldn't believe he hung on as long as he did. One day he had enough and just exploded and told her what he thought of her with about 8 of us on a call. It was the funniest thing I have ever witnessed on the job. He was a good friend of mine and I knew it was probably going to happen that day. The story he told all of us, and what everyone still thinks, was that he hit it big with Bitcoin and didn't need to work any longer, which was partially true actually. He made about $90K off it an a little over a year.

I'm the only one outside of his hometown (2,000 miles away) that knows the real story. His wife didn't even know this story. When he was 18 he was accused of raping a young girl although he was at work when it happened. The girl picked him out of a line up and they found one of her socks and a tube of her lip gloss in his car. He went to prison for 5 years. About 5 years ago someone finally came forward with the truth. The actual perpetrator was actually the lead detectives (now police chief) little brother and he was about to get released from prison for two other similar cases that he was serving time for. The evidence was planted and they convinced the girl to pick him out of the lineup, she was 11 or 12 at the time. Let's just say he didn't get rich off Bitcoin but he received a very large payout from the city, county, and state where this occurred (millions). He has been offered a lot of money for the story by the networks (20/20, Dateline, etc.) but he can't bring himself to talk about this anymore, he has PTSD from it. So when people ask me what happened to him, I still tell them that he made it big in cryptocurrency.


----------



## 987Ron

For all of you who love or hate the sea, I recommend this book *"Heave Ho My Little Green Book of Seasickness"* by Charles Mazel. Included in the book as well as other useful chapters.
His explanations as to what seasickness is and how it comes about like on a boat it rolls, pitches, yaws and then one heaves. 
1844 Dr. P. Abott sent patients to sea to get seasick to releave jaundice So it is good for something. 
Has a lot of nonsense cure, eat ginger root, drink ginger ale, watch a Ginger Rogers movie and others.
Foods to avoid in combination like Oysters and Cherry Pie. 
Caloriy counting on land vs the sea. Some just does not stay down. 
Other names such as 'Technicolor Yawn", "Liquid Laugh", "Feed the fish", "Blowing Chunks" and many more.

Fun read and a few answers.

Back in the days of my diving we use to have contests for those seasick, they were"

Distance Contest.
Color on the sea Contest.
Bigest Spread Contest.

None of these were popular with those participating.

Remember even being Seasick can have its ups and downs.

Enjoy


----------



## pottz

i can go out on a lake or the ocean in rough choppy water no problem,but if the boat is just slowly rocking or going up and down in swells,ill get sick quickly.and thats on a small boat or giant cruise ship.


----------



## 987Ron

Only time I almost heaved, Roatan Island, Honduras, dinner was spicy, had 2 local beers, decided to join the night dive, overcast sky no stars or moon. On the boat out, following wind, diesel fumes coming on board, no steady references as pitch black. 
Arrived at the dive site and sure relief was quickly into the water. Just made it. Keep everything down. Return trip no problems.

Pottz you are right slow rolling boat is sure fire cause for most.

One who bragged the most about never being seasick were usually the first to the rail, we made sure they headed for the downwind rail.


----------



## EricFai

Mike, sorry for your loss. Prayers for your wife and the family.


----------



## 987Ron

Mike, prayers for all,


----------



## pottz

i think mike will be fine,real fine,it's his wife my thoughts and prayers go out to,and to what she may or hopefully will not have to deal with.


----------



## moke

> Mike, sorry for your loss. Prayers for your wife and the family.
> 
> - Eric





> Mike, prayers for all,
> 
> - 987Ron


Thank you both….you are both good friends..


----------



## moke

> i think mike will be fine,real fine,it s his wife my thoughts and prayers go out to,and to what she may or hopefully will not have to deal with.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks Pottzy….I love my BIL dearly, but he is really weird….spending the next few days with him will be a both fun and aggravating!!! We call him Otis….he loves Otis Spunkmeyer muffins ….


----------



## moke

> Only time I almost heaved, Roatan Island, Honduras, dinner was spicy, had 2 local beers, decided to join the night dive, overcast sky no stars or moon. On the boat out, following wind, diesel fumes coming on board, no steady references as pitch black.
> Arrived at the dive site and sure relief was quickly into the water. Just made it. Keep everything down. Return trip no problems.
> 
> Pottz you are right slow rolling boat is sure fire cause for most.
> 
> One who bragged the most about never being seasick were usually the first to the rail, we made sure they headed for the downwind rail.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron, Can you tell me about night dives…..I assume you use lights….but the fall off from the lights has to be tremendous….making a scarey black beyond the light…..


----------



## corelz125

It's gonna be a tough couple weeks for her. Hope it goes smooth and as little drama as possible.


----------



## pottz

> Only time I almost heaved, Roatan Island, Honduras, dinner was spicy, had 2 local beers, decided to join the night dive, overcast sky no stars or moon. On the boat out, following wind, diesel fumes coming on board, no steady references as pitch black.
> Arrived at the dive site and sure relief was quickly into the water. Just made it. Keep everything down. Return trip no problems.
> 
> Pottz you are right slow rolling boat is sure fire cause for most.
> 
> One who bragged the most about never being seasick were usually the first to the rail, we made sure they headed for the downwind rail.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Ron, Can you tell me about night dives…..I assume you use lights….but the fall off from the lights has to be tremendous….making a scarey black beyond the light…..
> 
> - moke


with your love of all things aquatic i think you might stay clear of that experience ! i know i will !


----------



## corelz125

When I was young I never got seasick as I got older I got sick but it usually happen when we would anchor up or drift while fishing and the boat had to be rolling pretty good. There was one trip it was a slow and steady roll it made me drowsy like a baby in a swing. Now if i'm gonna go out in a small boat and know its bad I'll take something.

Ron the water up here is up to about 58 degrees not much fun getting sprayed with it


----------



## pottz

> It s gonna be a tough couple weeks for her. Hope it goes smooth and as little drama as possible.
> 
> - corelz125


it will be all about respect,and who has it ? within an hour of scattering my fathers ashes my brother,SIL and wife went after my dads wife with vengance. i was horrified and did my best to cool the situation.but then my step mom was like mikes FIL,but not quite as bad.i wont go into details here !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

NWM, I have wondered how close I was to being framed and sent to prison. I mentioned this a week or two ago in another discussion. In 1980 the King County jail was a political football in the County executive election. Two others and I were working on a jail lighting project in the old jail at the top of the old King County courthouse.

The basement of that old courthouse where our tools and materials were stored for the jail project. It was a secure area with elevator access to the jail. Access was limited to officers bringing prisoners to book them into the jail, parking for the county executive and the executive assistant, and maintenance personnel. Very limited access to that area. My apprentice found marijuana stashed in our tools and materials in the basement. The apprentice did not know what it was when he found it. The other wireman on the job was nearly ready to retire and was not the type of person to ever be involved in anything like that. A maintenance technician identified the substance. He told the apprentice he would turn it in to evidence. That was the last we heard of it.

The switching for the guards to control the lighting was in a common area adjacent to an occupied cell block. I was working on the switching. A prisoner came up and we chatted while I was working. When he could see I was obviously buttoning up the project, he told me he would expect me to bring in some drugs for him the next day. I had absolutely no idea where he got that idea or anything I might have said that did make him even think that I would do something like that. He told me he would give me a hundred dollars when he got out. I told him sure you will if you ever get out and walked away.

A few weeks after we completed the jail project in August, it was reported the county sheriff had an undercover officer in the county jail wearing a listening device. They were charging some of the jail guards with smuggling contraband into the jail. I had to go back for a warranty issue. The guards told me some of the guards were about to retire and they knew they had been framed. They were sure they did not smuggle contraband in. I saw the apprentice on jobs a few times over the years. He thinks the marijuana was planted by the deputies. I have no idea how else or why it would be there. If I had jokingly told that guy I would bring him drugs I'm sure there was evidence ;((


----------



## moke

> It s gonna be a tough couple weeks for her. Hope it goes smooth and as little drama as possible.
> 
> - corelz125


Me n' Otis will keep her upbeat…..hopefully!


----------



## moke

Everybody go to bed?


----------



## pottz

> Everybody go to bed?
> 
> - moke


easy dad im 18 now and can stay up late , mom said so !!! ;-))


----------



## moke

> Everybody go to bed?
> 
> - moke
> 
> easy dad im 18 now and can stay up late , mom said so !!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Did you get your homework done? You are flunking english….


----------



## pottz

> Everybody go to bed?
> 
> - moke
> 
> easy dad im 18 now and can stay up late , mom said so !!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you get your homework done? You are flunking english….
> 
> - moke


wrong i got a "D" dad !!! im not joking.hell just look at the way post. what the hell do i care.i make 4x what my english teacher made-lol. so who's stupid ?


----------



## moke

> Everybody go to bed?
> 
> - moke
> 
> easy dad im 18 now and can stay up late , mom said so !!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you get your homework done? You are flunking english….
> 
> - moke
> 
> wrong i got a "D" dad !!! im not joking.hell just look at the way post. what the hell do i care.i make 4x what my english teacher made-lol. so who s stupid ?
> 
> - pottz


That is true, but you spend that on vino….


----------



## pottz

> Everybody go to bed?
> 
> - moke
> 
> easy dad im 18 now and can stay up late , mom said so !!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you get your homework done? You are flunking english….
> 
> - moke
> 
> wrong i got a "D" dad !!! im not joking.hell just look at the way post. what the hell do i care.i make 4x what my english teacher made-lol. so who s stupid ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is true, but you spend that on vino….
> 
> - moke


yrahhhhh your right dad. well i spend what she made on vino ! hey we all have our vices….........right ?


----------



## moke

> Everybody go to bed?
> 
> - moke
> 
> easy dad im 18 now and can stay up late , mom said so !!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you get your homework done? You are flunking english….
> 
> - moke
> 
> wrong i got a "D" dad !!! im not joking.hell just look at the way post. what the hell do i care.i make 4x what my english teacher made-lol. so who s stupid ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is true, but you spend that on vino….
> 
> - moke
> 
> yrahhhhh your right dad. well i spend what she made on vino ! hey we all have our vices….........right ?
> 
> - pottz


and festool Domino..


----------



## moke

Have you talked to Mr Quacker? I get emails, but no replies….


----------



## pottz

> Everybody go to bed?
> 
> - moke
> 
> easy dad im 18 now and can stay up late , mom said so !!! ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you get your homework done? You are flunking english….
> 
> - moke
> 
> wrong i got a "D" dad !!! im not joking.hell just look at the way post. what the hell do i care.i make 4x what my english teacher made-lol. so who s stupid ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is true, but you spend that on vino….
> 
> - moke
> 
> yrahhhhh your right dad. well i spend what she made on vino ! hey we all have our vices….........right ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> and festool Domino..
> 
> - moke


only my duckie knows ?


----------



## moke

OK kid…going to bed…got another big day tomorrow…...


----------



## pottz

> OK kid…going to bed…got another big day tomorrow…...
> 
> - moke


yeah looks like it's just you and me left.nite buddy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This ********************tatle Chop Yard has obviously been here for years. It has a good supply of stolen vehicles and is on Google Maps. It is public property with No Trespassing signs from the state DOT. Joint jurisdiction with ********************tatle DOT. An employee next door sees the perpetrators carrying rifles regularly and has witnessed two shootings. Neither WA nor ********************tatle DOT responded to requests for comments. Seattle PD said they have higher priority calls. No wonder auto theft is up 80% this year, again ;(( The perpetrators leave stripped vehicles in the street and the chity tows them away. Sounds like the chity is a partner in vehicle theft, eh? 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/1st+Ave+S+Bridge,+Seattle,+WA/@47.541501,-122.3367378,232m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x5490419a5c3f3595:0x4580aedcd99dd1ab!8m2!3d47.5422144!4d-122.334246


----------



## Peteybadboy

I woke up and thought it was Friday. Printed the score cards for the Friday golf game. I must be losing it.

Well I'm going to look at it like I picked up two days.

Moke hope you wife is doing ok. This talk of family, I will call my mom today.

Had another conversation with member with an axe to grind. It went well. Only 520 more to talk to. ha!


----------



## Gene01

No dull axes, here. Just a dull, boring job of glue scraping and sanding panels. Sometimes I wish I'd planned better. In fact, I wish I'd never planned to start this project. But, the end is near. Got a trip to IL planned for 5/28-6/10. It'll still be here when I get back. The shop elves don't work unsupervised. I know I'm old and slow but, this project is just dragging on way too long. 
We'll be bringing back a barely used DeWalt scroll saw that the BIL is gifting us. Another toy to distract me. I think I'll just cover it up. Out of sight, out of mind. 
.


----------



## corelz125

Scroll saw is one of those things its great when you need it but dont need it very often unless scrollsawing is your thing.


----------



## corelz125

Petey any update on the truck?


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, Can you tell me about night dives…..I assume you use lights….but the fall off from the lights has to be tremendous….making a scarey black beyond the light…..
> 
> - moke


Typical night dive, usually not deep maybe 40-50 ft. Equipment additions, 1 or 2 small lights (incase one failed) one small light strapped to camera if taking pictures. Usually with a partner. Boat would have flood light shinning onto dive deck and beyond. From below the boat is quite easy to see.

Normal entry into the water and slow decent as the bottom is not visible untill almost on it. Explore using small light to see the small critters. Turn the light out often to see the glow from many of the critters. Squid, swim by in formation with illumination of small dots, very outer space looking. Hear the snapping crabs very small reddish crabs, the one larger claw snaps shut to make a click. The corals have the tenacles out of each polyp waving ito catch plankton. Lots to see that is not out in the daylight.

Assent like normal, i usually turned out any lights for a time. Some larger fish will come close by, Tarpon will swim right at you and veer at the last instant, passing within a couple of feet of you, Have reached out and swatted one that persisted, he went away. On surfacing small fish and small jelly fish are often in the flood light of the boat. Before ascending a blast of air scatters them leaving a nice tunnel to ascend the ladder.

Rinse off with fresh water when back on the boat and brag about all you saw.

My photography was with a Nikon Nikonos always with strobe, daylight 20 mm lens and one strobe. 
Night 35 or 28 mm lens with lens extension, two strobes (no shadows, better illum.) and a framing/focusing wire frame out the front as visual focus and depth is not possible,,,,have a small light on the camera to see. Light from the small light does is to weak to show in the pictures. Take a full roll of 36. Lots of toss outs when developed. Used mostly slide film. Prefered Fugi 200 over Kodak. Fugi retained the reds better. 
In water as you go deeper the reds disappear, Strobe replace the color if close enough. Yellows go next. Why deep ocean water looks dark Blue. 10 ft camera to subject is about the limit for strobe to keep reds and yellows. 10 ft. out to subject, reflected light 10 ft. back….20 ft. light travel.

More than you wanted to know. Added all the camera stuff as your history with photography.


----------



## pottz

> Scroll saw is one of those things its great when you need it but dont need it very often unless scrollsawing is your thing.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i got a dewalt that i got from my dad 18 years ago,hardly ever use it but ill never get rid of it.


----------



## pottz

> Have you talked to Mr Quacker? I get emails, but no replies….
> 
> - moke


got an email this morning just some jokes but he aint talkin. he popped on yesterday but i saw no posts made.


----------



## 987Ron

Late start for me, off to Lowe's for weed spray, weeds this year are really bad. All the neighbors the same except one couple that all they do is mess with the yard and flower beds, does look good.

Later may fit in some shop time if able after the spraying. I know wear a respirator and shower after.

Have a good day.


----------



## Gene01

> Scroll saw is one of those things its great when you need it but dont need it very often unless scrollsawing is your thing.
> 
> - corelz125


I've been reading and watching YouTube a lot. There's some neat things to be made with it. Forget the filigree. That not my thing, anyway. It'll fit right in with my plans to scale down the size of future projects.


----------



## bandit571

Spent $17 yesterday…to buy 9 boards…









22bft of Spalted Maple..









All 1×6, short one is 48" long. With a wee bit of Live Edge on a couple…

Letting these sit a few days, while I figure out what to make with them…


----------



## moke

> Ron, Can you tell me about night dives…..I assume you use lights….but the fall off from the lights has to be tremendous….making a scarey black beyond the light…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> Typical night dive, usually not deep maybe 40-50 ft. Equipment additions, 1 or 2 small lights (incase one failed) one small light strapped to camera if taking pictures. Usually with a partner. Boat would have flood light shinning onto dive deck and beyond. From below the boat is quite easy to see.
> 
> Normal entry into the water and slow decent as the bottom is not visible untill almost on it. Explore using small light to see the small critters. Turn the light out often to see the glow from many of the critters. Squid, swim by in formation with illumination of small dots, very outer space looking. Hear the snapping crabs very small reddish crabs, the one larger claw snaps shut to make a click. The corals have the tenacles out of each polyp waving ito catch plankton. Lots to see that is not out in the daylight.
> 
> Assent like normal, i usually turned out any lights for a time. Some larger fish will come close by, Tarpon will swim right at you and veer at the last instant, passing within a couple of feet of you, Have reached out and swatted one that persisted, he went away. On surfacing small fish and small jelly fish are often in the flood light of the boat. Before ascending a blast of air scatters them leaving a nice tunnel to ascend the ladder.
> 
> Rinse off with fresh water when back on the boat and brag about all you saw.
> 
> My photography was with a Nikon Nikonos always with strobe, daylight 20 mm lens and one strobe.
> Night 35 or 28 mm lens with lens extension, two strobes (no shadows, better illum.) and a framing/focusing wire frame out the front as visual focus and depth is not possible,,,,have a small light on the camera to see. Light from the small light does is to weak to show in the pictures. Take a full roll of 36. Lots of toss outs when developed. Used mostly slide film. Prefered Fugi 200 over Kodak. Fugi retained the reds better.
> In water as you go deeper the reds disappear, Strobe replace the color if close enough. Yellows go next. Why deep ocean water looks dark Blue. 10 ft camera to subject is about the limit for strobe to keep reds and yellows. 10 ft. out to subject, reflected light 10 ft. back….20 ft. light travel.
> 
> More than you wanted to know. Added all the camera stuff as your history with photography.
> 
> - 987Ron


That is very interesting, thanks for taking the time….I have seen the Nikonos rig with double strobe u have/had. Are the flash units also Nikon? Are they self contained in that the batteries were in each unit? Fuji was the first film to enhance their slide film. It increased the contrast in the whole film….I can't remember if it was Provia or Velvia. That particularly made the warmer colors pop….

I had a friend that was an underwater photographer, full time. He graduated a year ahead of me from Photo school. He eventually did almost all cinema work. He said it was easier to fund work. Haven't seen him in 30 years, but he was a hoot….we called him wildman….he always had a huge beard like zztop and shaved his head before it was in….

I thought of you a few weeks ago when I saw someone night diving on TV. I thought that was creepy….I try to stay away from things that want to eat me, and if they would be there, keeping a good long eye on them would be preferable. Thanks again Ron….oh hey…any word on the Pcar?


----------



## moke

> Have you talked to Mr Quacker? I get emails, but no replies….
> 
> - moke
> 
> got an email this morning just some jokes but he aint talkin. he popped on yesterday but i saw no posts made.
> 
> - pottz


Brothers?


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning, headed down to talk with my investment folks. We taking some hits since the first of the year. I know the reason and that won't get fixed for 2+ years. Then it's back in the shop to work on the bench legs.


----------



## 987Ron

*Mike* the big strobe was Nikon Batteries in the strobe wired to the camera. The small strobes I used for closeup stuff also had batteries inside one was wired to the camera, the other was a slave. Used the slave a few times with the Nikon strobe. Used lots of Nikon o-ring grease. Very refined stuff, still have a tube or two and use in the shop when an oring needs lube. Still have my oring tools from Nikon, little picks and such. 
The problem with the underwater photography was always the danger of leaks. So lots of cleaning and relubing o-rings and such. 
In the days I was doing it all was film so only 36 shots per dive. If you did use less you always reloaded before the next dive, you never knew what might be seen. Later with digital this was not a problem. A lot of the dive boats had a camera bench with access to video, cleaning supplies and such.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Interesting info about underwater photography Ron. I had an interest in diving but since I am too dense to tread water I didn't think it was a good idea


----------



## 987Ron

Do


> Interesting info about underwater photography Ron. I had an interest in diving but since I am too dense to tread water I didn t think it was a good idea
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You would just need less weights. Divers wear a vest that one can add and release air, thereby getting to neutral buoyancy. The air tank gets lighter as you use up the air, and whatever air in the vest compresses as you go deeper therefore the adjustability of adding more or releasing air if needed to get to the neutral stage, going up one has to release some of the air to keep from going up to fast. You would be fine being dense. Had students who were dense, less weight and some that needed more. I used 2 ro 4 lbs in salt water 4 to 6 in fresh water. salt water is more dense so one floats easier.

Long explanation.


----------



## corelz125

This is the reason Bob?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Do
> 
> Interesting info about underwater photography Ron. I had an interest in diving but since I am too dense to tread water I didn t think it was a good idea
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> You would just need less weights. Divers wear a vest that one can add and release air, thereby getting to neutral buoyancy. The air tank gets lighter as you use up the air, and whatever air in the vest compresses as you go deeper therefore the adjustability of adding more or releasing air if needed to get to the neutral stage, going up one has to release some of the air to keep from going up to fast. You would be fine being dense. Had students who were dense, less weight and some that needed more. I used 2 ro 4 lbs in salt water 4 to 6 in fresh water. salt water is more dense so one floats easier.
> 
> Long explanation.
> 
> - 987Ron


Too late now. I probably should have tried it. I barely keep my nose above water. I see people with the tops of their shoulders above water!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is the reason Bob?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125





> ?


???? I missed the boat )


----------



## controlfreak

It is funny, while working at a summer camp in Maine we had one kid that was different. We had many tests and award qualifications that required floatation or even holding a five pound rock while treading water for 5 minutes. This kid we nicknamed the human stone. He could take in the largest lung full of air and promptly sink to the bottom like a stone.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez yes thanks for asking. Went to my truck to get my vax card (getting booster at 4) Mariah said it was the clutch and it would take two days to get the part. That has got to be better than August!

Almost done w the storage unit. 6 1/2 slabs of Mahagony one large band saw blade 1 1/4" for old saw (to chuck out) a whole bunch of the black and yellow totes from the big box stores and a few 2×6's.

Looking forward to getting that behind me.


----------



## BurlyBob

Investment advisor told me pretty much I figured. Ride this out as there are no real good alternative. Good thing my pension is pretty safe. Looks like we got 2+ years to get out of this mess.

After I got back I started trying to figure out the legs and bench top. I've got an idea but no real good direction. I've got to make the bottom square and plumb. My big question is how long to I make the slot for the tail vise. Then how much material to use before the wedge thru tenon. Time for chow then back after it.


----------



## 987Ron

Sprayed the yard for weeds, bad this year. Hope they suffer more and I am. Hate dragging hoses around. But it is done.

About time to select a bier and rest. To warm out to sit on the porch,,,88 humid.


----------



## BurlyBob

I need to get after my weeds as well. I've got a section of quack grass out side the fence I need to hit with Roundup.
the wife has been trying to have a flowerbed there. She's decided it's more work than it's worth. It's reeking havoc with her allergies.
It's pretty nice here at 75.


----------



## moke

Just got back from the Funeral Home with my wife and BIL. Nothing earth shattering, just time consuming. we went to his house on the way back. My BIL took all the stuff with him that was worth anything. Lots of guns and men's watches…..I wanted none of it and it was not offered anyway. There is a nice little John Deere 22 hp there that I asked for and that is it. It needs a little TLC but should clean up just fine….

Ron that is very interesting….I am not sure that I would have wanted to take off the housing and reload on a boat, on a rolling sea….but I'm sure about the hundredth time it is no bigger deal. I never used a Nikonos, and only had a few in our shop over the years. We even had a repairman for 8 or 9 years, but you have to know Iowa is as far from an ocean as you can get in all directions. I looked at a few of them at conventions, and they were impressive to be sure. They were like a Leica rangefinder, so well built and impressive when you fired or wound them. It only makes sense the second flash was slaved…I used slaved lights all the time, except in the later 15 years, if they were a long ways apart, then I used Pocket Wizard radio triggers. Radio wave are more dependable over a distance, particularly when they may have someone in front of them….Thanks again for the descriptions….


----------



## northwoodsman

Ron - I researched and posted an update to your circle cutting jig over on the other post. You could try for a refund or toss it in the "lesson learned" pile. If it looks to good to be true, it is.


----------



## 987Ron

Mike the Nikonos V also took some pretty nice above water pictures. Only camera I took on the dive trips. Inland on the islands just used the longer focus lens and no strobe.

Used it one time to photograph the shipwreck of the Spanish Galleon "Nuestra Senora de Balvaneda" alias "El Infante" sank in the Florida Keys July 13, 1733. All that was left was the keel, part of a few ribs and a few planks, The keel was over 75 ft. long and ribs 20 to 25 feet across. Made passes over the wreck and took lots of pictures, later we spliced pictures together to make a complete composite It was shallow water 20 ft or so depth. Took a plastic bottle tied a string on it and the other end of the string to the camera. Pulled it taut and took the picture. Insured I was always the same distance away, the bottom was absolutely flat and parallel to the surface. Was fun to do. 
Also did one of a Spanish Merchant ship of the same era. Still have both 
Old memories. Lots of good people along the way.


----------



## moke

> Mike the Nikonos V also took some pretty nice above water pictures. Only camera I took on the dive trips. Inland on the islands just used the longer focus lens and no strobe.
> 
> Used it one time to photograph the shipwreck of the Spanish Galleon "Nuestra Senora de Balvaneda" alias "El Infante" sank in the Florida Keys July 13, 1733. All that was left was the keel, part of a few ribs and a few planks, The keel was over 75 ft. long and ribs 20 to 25 feet across. Made passes over the wreck and took lots of pictures, later we spliced pictures together to make a complete composite It was shallow water 20 ft or so depth. Took a plastic bottle tied a string on it and the other end of the string to the camera. Pulled it taut and took the picture. Insured I was always the same distance away, the bottom was absolutely flat and parallel to the surface. Was fun to do.
> Also did one of a Spanish Merchant ship of the same era. Still have both
> Old memories. Lots of good people along the way.
> 
> - 987Ron


That sounds awesome….almost so much I'd like to try it….oh wait, maybe I should know how to swim…..


----------



## pottz

damn mike maybe we are brothers seperated at birth.i dont swim myself,more like a rock.i keep finding more and more things we have in common.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That sounds awesome….almost so much I d like to try it….oh wait, maybe I should know how to swim…..
> 
> - moke


You don't need to be a swimmer to be a diver. Ron explained how I could dive earlier today )


----------



## DevinT

Checking so you don't think I I died or abandoned LJ's or were swept away into the ocean.

Had my second root canal yesterday.


----------



## moke

Hello Devin…where you been? You done with the endodontist's now?


----------



## moke

...


----------



## moke

> damn mike maybe we are brothers seperated at birth.i dont swim myself,more like a rock.i keep finding more and more things we have in common.
> 
> - pottz


I don t actually swim, I walk along the bottom!!!! and youre a red guy…I'm a white guy…
( We are talking wine)

- moke


----------



## pottz

> damn mike maybe we are brothers seperated at birth.i dont swim myself,more like a rock.i keep finding more and more things we have in common.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t actually swim, I walk along the bottom!!!! and youre a red guy…I m a white guy…
> ( We are talking wine)
> 
> - moke
> 
> - moke


no problem i do both equally ;-))


----------



## DevinT

> Hello Devin…where you been? You done with the endodontist s now?
> 
> - moke


Done with the Endo now. Back to my regular dentist in a few weeks to get crowns put in over their work


----------



## 987Ron

Dogs out and back. June bugs have suddenly appeared. 
Checking out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome home Devin. My regular dentist did the only root canal I ever had.


----------



## corelz125

Count me in as a sinker not a swimmer to.


----------



## moke

> Count me in as a sinker not a swimmer to.
> 
> - corelz125


Wear ur life vest out on the ocean when fishing then!! Or you can wear floaties!


----------



## corelz125

The ocean isn't bad the boats big. it's when I'm on the lakes in my 14' aluminum row boat that's 3" above the water that I can go over board easy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Why don't you have more sideboard? Mine has about a foot.


----------



## moke

Heres an idea…..stay out of boats!!!! THey are bad for you!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too many lakes to fish here. A lot different than the corn-soybean landscape )


----------



## moke

topa…u can not drown in corn!!!!! Just sayin..


----------



## moke

Calling it…..nite


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Do you know why divers go off the boats backwards?


----------



## RichT

> Do you know why divers go off the boats backwards?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Easy. Because that's how Lloyd Bridges did it on Sea Hunt.


----------



## Gene01

B.O.A.T. Break Out Another Thousand.


----------



## corelz125

The one boat has a higher side wall it's a semi v Hull. The Jon boat is closer to the water.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Up at a human time 6am today.

Welcome back Devin.

Got our 2nd booster yesterday. Arm a little sore that is it so far.

gotta go puppy is barking at me


----------



## 987Ron

Out with the dogs on a great day, sunny clear 73 light breeze. Later a bit warmer 88 or so.

Never thought of the boats I have owned as expensive for the enjoyment we got out of them. Was a lot of work to keep them looking shipshape. Biggest expense was dockage and annual haulout for hull cleaning and repainting with the antifouling paint. Would hate to think what those expenses would be in todays world. 
Last boat we had in Tampa was a 32 ft. Islander Sailboat.

The regulations for boats was getting more and more restrictive also. Like if you had a toilet it could only be used if the overboard drain was locked shut, holding tank pumped out to approved stations. This was for 3 miles out or closer to shore. However if you had no toilet one could pee or poop over the side or into a bucket and then throw it overboard. Bet that has changed also. All this when the city of Tampa was dumping 50,000 gals of raw sewage a day into the bay. That to has probably changed.

National Paper Airplane Day. Fold your own, indoor or out, have some fun.


----------



## RichT

RIP David Charlesworth, B: October 6, 1951 D: May 22, 2022. I have learned so much from him over the years. He had more talent than any ten woodworkers put together. A true master.


----------



## moke

> RIP David Charlesworth, B: October 6, 1951 D: May 22, 2022. I have learned so much from him over the years. He had more talent than any ten woodworkers put together. A true master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


He must have had a TV show judging by the lighting in that photo?



> Do you know why divers go off the boats backwards?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Easy. Because that s how Lloyd Bridges did it on Sea Hunt.
> 
> - Rich


I'm old but I don't remember that….


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm going to start working on the bench legs today and fitting the last three piece for the back side of the bench. Once again I'm venturing into uncharted territory. Keep you fingers crossed for me.


----------



## 987Ron

> Do you know why divers go off the boats backwards?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Easy. Because that s how Lloyd Bridges did it on Sea Hunt.
> 
> - Rich


Real reason is trying to go off a small boat forward could cause the tank to hit the gunwale as you went in. This would cause the tank to be pushed upward hard with a very high chance that the tank valve would then hit you in the back of the head, hard.

Entering off a platform from a standing position a big step off so the tank clears the platform

Sea Hunt was in the good old days of double house regulators. before the single hose regulators. Have used both. Learned on the old stuff.

Sea Hunt helped make diving popular.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Do you know why divers go off the boats backwards?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Because if they went forward they would still be in the boat….
Bod a Bing!! 
hahahahahahahahahahaha
don't forget to tip the waitresses…..


----------



## moke

Once again LeeRoy…its a good thing you are a Master Craftsman….and not in Comedy!!!

LMAO…..


----------



## controlfreak

Sea hunt was cool! The weapons of choice were knife for close combat and spear gun for more distance.


----------



## moke

> Once again LeeRoy…its a good thing you are a Master Craftsman….and not in Comedy!!!
> 
> LMAO….. (keep em coming)
> 
> - moke


----------



## moke

...


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got to agree with you Mike.

I've got all the leg pieces and the last 6 bench tops jointed with one flat side. Going back out to run everything thru the planer for a uniform thickness. I had briefly court the idea doing each layer individually. Bad idea Bob I said to myself. To many chances for errors and I really don't need anymore of those.

I go to get this all done before 2pm Doctor's appt. for A1C. pretty sure it's not going to be good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I ve got to agree with you Mike.
> 
> I ve got all the leg pieces and the last 6 bench tops jointed with one flat side. Going back out to run everything thru the planer for a uniform thickness. I had briefly court the idea doing each layer individually. Bad idea Bob I said to myself. To many chances for errors and I really don t need anymore of those.
> 
> I go to get this all done before 2pm Doctor s appt. for A1C. pretty sure it s not going to be good.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Does it have a frame or just legs mortised into a thick top?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The one boat has a higher side wall it s a semi v Hull. The Jon boat is closer to the water.
> 
> - corelz125


Too many water skiers here to have low clearance on the side walls. They love to harass fishermen.

My aunt and uncle used to fish at Banks Lake; 42 square miles. Plenty of room for water skiing away from the fishing hot spots along the edges. The water-skiers and speed boaters harassed the fishermen all the time. One day my aunt was casting a flatfish when a waterskier came by as close as he could. The treble hook caught his ear ) He learned a lesson that day )

Another time a speed boat was harassing the fishermen. He got a little too close to the edge and his boat ended up on dry land ) The few people in his boat could not push it back into the water. There were enough fishermen they could have easily done it but they thought that was a good spot for him ))

One day I was rowing back from fly fishing when a water skier came past the boat as close as he could get. If he had been much closer, he might have swamped the boat with his waves over the stern. I had my son about 3 in the boat with me. He had a life jacket on but swamping the boat for the sport of it when I was not a good swimmer was not tolerable. They zipped around the lake and the boat was coming back. I saw him waving for the driver to come closer to my side of the lake on his next pass. I started working out fly line. That is visible from quite a ways away. The boat came closer to our side but the skier was on the far side of the boat as far away as he could get ) They didn't come close again. I suppose he thought that fly line might pull him off his skis ))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anyone see the FBI foiled an attempted plot by Isis to assassinate George Bush? The guy arrested in Ohio was going to bring half a dozen Isis members across our wide-open border ;((

A few days ago they reported that the open border is closed to Ukrainian refugees ;(( Open only for cartel drug smuggling and human trafficking apparently ;((


----------



## corelz125

I don't have to worry about boat wake. My boats are on NYC drinking water reservoirs. Only registered row boats are allowed on there. No motor at all is allowed or jet skis.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They do not allow that here. They don't even allow hunting or logging in the watersheds that feed the reservoirs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"Zillow's most popular market so far this year is Woodinville, Washington. Burke, Virginia and Highlands Ranch, Colorado round out the top three." Edmonds, Washington is 5th place. No wonder they drive all the criminals to south King County, eh?


----------



## corelz125

You need a permit to access the reservoirs but some much shore line and not many DEP officers to enforce it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No access to watersheds here under any conditions. A friend got hired as the patrol when he decided he was too old to continue logging. He applied for the job but was not hired. The people they hired kept getting lost ) They finally hired him. He didn't get lost in the woods. ))

I have heard about a few sneaking in to hunt elk. So long ago I don't remember the stories.

Speaking of logging, SWMBO's cousin was a tree faller down by Tillamook, OR. He fell trees for logging companies. He would pick out a key tree to start the fall. He would cut a mountainside of trees getting them ready to fall. Then he would fall the key tree that bumped into another and expanded the fall to hundreds of trees ) I would have loved to see that happen.


----------



## bandit571

Somewhere…there IS a bench…


----------



## 987Ron

time for the dogs to go out. Then turn in.

Tomorrow awaits. Not sure for what.


----------



## moke

Nite Ron…..Pottz is coming over for a tuck in…..now his breathe smells like vino, but it'll be ok…..


----------



## moke

Slow night again….anybody still up?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Slow night again….anybody still up?
> 
> - moke


Pottz must have had problems tucking in Ron, eh? Where else could he be? Too much vino? )


----------



## moke

not sure …..just you n me topa…


----------



## moke

Well can't fight it…..nite!


----------



## northwoodsman

I'm watching the news and I had to laugh at this story. One of the past few nights there was a police chase here in Dallas. The car being pursued crashed into a tree and went up in flames. The two police officers in the car pursuing him turned of their lights and made a quick turn on to a side street and one cop says to the other "Too bad, that's his own fault" and drove away. Evidently they forgot that their dash cam was on and one of them even had their body cam on recording their conversation. They are screwed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nitey nite ) Sleep tite.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m watching the news and I had to laugh at this story. One of the past few nights there was a police chase here in Dallas. The car being pursued crashed into a tree and went up in flames. The two police officers in the car pursuing him turned of their lights and made a quick turn on to a side street and one cop says to the other "Too bad, that s his own fault" and drove away. Evidently they forgot that their dash cam was on and one of them even had their body cam on recording their conversation. They are screwed.
> 
> - northwoodsman


 ))))))

The news here said the sheriff cannot investigate the chop shops on public property. The city and state have to clear them off of their land ;(( At least they are allowed to pursue criminals there!


----------



## RichT

I went to see 2000 Mules at the theater today. It is a very well made documentary. I already knew many of the facts presented in it, but it was fascinating to watch how the geospatial analysis is performed, and the quantity of data involved-petabytes, which is 1000 terabytes-of data that were analyzed.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Happy Friday to you all,

Golf this morning if we don't get rained out. A little gym work, then home to work on something on the list.

No news on the Truck, looks like I have to make a call.

Woke up at 4, snuck out without the dawgs following me. Nice quiet morning for me.


----------



## EricFai

Petty, those quite mornings are nice. I'm usually up around 5:30 or so and sit put on the back porch with my coffee. Listening to the world, tree frogs, and the birds starting up there songs. Enjoyable.


----------



## Gene01

03:30 and, 66° 0n the patio. Coffee is hot and strong. Contemplating the day's jobs. Not to complicated. Just a lot of sanding. Short day. That's good. It'll be 105° today. Guests arriving this afternoon. Sons and families. One family will be sleeping over. Tomorrow, they'll take our pup to dog sit till we get back from IL. We'll be packing, tomorrow. Leaving Sunday morning. Hope to be home by 6/10.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and coffee in hand. 74 out from the rain last night. Nice bright day but later almost 90.

Shop spurts today involve sanding and a bit more sanding. Sanding is not fun.

Like Petey no call from the Porsche Spa, have to call them today. Never had a car in a dealers shop more than a few hours.

Daughter and Wife off this am to vet with the Corgi checkup. Dog is now about 14 weeks old, checkup and questions. I get to have the house to myself and the old Lab.

Have a good Friday, weekend is near. Pottz never showed for the tuck in, thank goodness.


----------



## corelz125

A drunken Irishman is driving through the city of Dublin and
his car is weaving violently all over the road.
A cop pulls him over.
"So," says the cop to the driver, "where have you been?"
"I've been to the pub," slurs the drunk.
"Well," says the cop, "it looks like you've had quite a few."
"I did all right," the drunk says with a smile.
"Did you know," says the cop, standing straight and folding
his arms, "that a few miles back, your wife fell out of your car?"
"Oh, thank heavens," sighs the man.
"For a minute there, I thought I'd gone deaf."


----------



## pottz

> Nite Ron…..Pottz is coming over for a tuck in…..now his breathe smells like vino, but it ll be ok…..
> 
> - moke


breath mints,it just smells like vino !


----------



## pottz

> Slow night again….anybody still up?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Pottz must have had problems tucking in Ron, eh? Where else could he be? Too much vino? )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sorry, he pulled his shotgun on me.doesn't like tuck in i guess ?


----------



## pottz

> 03:30 and, 66° 0n the patio. Coffee is hot and strong. Contemplating the day s jobs. Not to complicated. Just a lot of sanding. Short day. That s good. It ll be 105° today. Guests arriving this afternoon. Sons and families. One family will be sleeping over. Tomorrow, they ll take our pup to dog sit till we get back from IL. We ll be packing, tomorrow. Leaving Sunday morning. Hope to be home by 6/10.
> 
> - Gene Howe


gene when the hell do you sleep man ?


----------



## pottz

> Up and coffee in hand. 74 out from the rain last night. Nice bright day but later almost 90.
> 
> Shop spurts today involve sanding and a bit more sanding. Sanding is not fun.
> 
> Like Petey no call from the Porsche Spa, have to call them today. Never had a car in a dealers shop more than a few hours.
> 
> Daughter and Wife off this am to vet with the Corgi checkup. Dog is now about 14 weeks old, checkup and questions. I get to have the house to myself and the old Lab.
> 
> Have a good Friday, weekend is near. Pottz never showed for the tuck in, thank goodness.
> 
> - 987Ron


ron you were asleep when i got there,i tried the tuck in and you yelled some nasty cuss words,then grab your shot gun ! i dont think you even knew it was me ? at that point i was out the back door dogs nipping at my rear end.next time send dw guys.


----------



## 987Ron

The old 16 gauge does come in handy, keeps the critters at bay and the dogs know who belongs and who doesn't.

To hot for tuck ins anyway, regardless of who is doing it….well maybe Ann Margaret…...odds not good on that.


----------



## Gene01

> 03:30 and, 66° 0n the patio. Coffee is hot and strong. Contemplating the day s jobs. Not to complicated. Just a lot of sanding. Short day. That s good. It ll be 105° today. Guests arriving this afternoon. Sons and families. One family will be sleeping over. Tomorrow, they ll take our pup to dog sit till we get back from IL. We ll be packing, tomorrow. Leaving Sunday morning. Hope to be home by 6/10.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> gene when the hell do you sleep man ?
> 
> - pottz


I'm lucky to get 6 hours a night. Usually in bed by 8. 
It's those mid afternoon naps that screw with my night time slumbers.
I get a lot done between 04:00 and, noon. By then, its too hot, anyway. 105° today.


----------



## pottz

> 03:30 and, 66° 0n the patio. Coffee is hot and strong. Contemplating the day s jobs. Not to complicated. Just a lot of sanding. Short day. That s good. It ll be 105° today. Guests arriving this afternoon. Sons and families. One family will be sleeping over. Tomorrow, they ll take our pup to dog sit till we get back from IL. We ll be packing, tomorrow. Leaving Sunday morning. Hope to be home by 6/10.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> gene when the hell do you sleep man ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m lucky to get 6 hours a night. Usually in bed by 8.
> It s those mid afternoon naps that screw with my night time slumbers.
> I get a lot done between 04:00 and, noon. By then, its too hot, anyway. 105° today.
> 
> - Gene Howe


everytime i try and take a nap the wifes,so you gonna sleep all day-lol. it's funny you live in "snowflake" and it's hotter than hell !


----------



## moke

> I m watching the news and I had to laugh at this story. One of the past few nights there was a police chase here in Dallas. The car being pursued crashed into a tree and went up in flames. The two police officers in the car pursuing him turned of their lights and made a quick turn on to a side street and one cop says to the other "Too bad, that s his own fault" and drove away. Evidently they forgot that their dash cam was on and one of them even had their body cam on recording their conversation. They are screwed.
> 
> - northwoodsman


We always subscribed to "Police Product News" at the PD. Cops love toys and it was all about toys. They have stories too, there was one I will never forget, ( They were amusing but true)
A Texas State Trooper pulled a car over in a very desolate area, doing 90mph. The motorist got out and imediately began to whine…..can't u give me a warning….why can't you give me a warning…there is no one else out here can't you give me a warning? The Trooper was carrying a 44 magnum, pulled his weapon and fired a shot across the hood of the driver into the desolation of the area, half deafening him, and said there's you G*( D*&% warning got back into his car and left with out uttering a word. He was reported and suspended for a day….when asked by the magazine if it was worth it…he replied one word…..absolutely…...


----------



## moke

> Pottz never showed for the tuck in, thank goodness.
> 
> - 987Ron


He usually shows up, staggering usually, immediately gets into the refridgerator, has a snack, then goes into ur room, mumbles a short "Now I lay me down to sleep", turns around falls over a rug or two, then rifles thru ur booze looking for Cali red….
His breath leaves a lot to be desired and blames it on the "breath mints", rumor has it that they are "edibles"....all in all he is harmless and actually somewhat loveable, in an "Otis of Mayberry" sort of way…..

He does rifle thru your shop and systainers, looking for parts to repair that POS Mirka thing….He seldom finds any because no one actually owns one, but does leave little red drips from his vino. Occasionally he is accompanied by a man wearing a blue house dress with cartoon animals on it. He is carrying a box of vino and wearing a face mask from lathe turning. He looks thru your shop for Domino parts and ryobi tools..muttering something about Quackers….
Then they climb to your roof and jump in a maloof sleigh, pulled by eight tiny flying beagles and fly away while slapping each other, for a refill…..


----------



## Gene01

> 03:30 and, 66° 0n the patio. Coffee is hot and strong. Contemplating the day s jobs. Not to complicated. Just a lot of sanding. Short day. That s good. It ll be 105° today. Guests arriving this afternoon. Sons and families. One family will be sleeping over. Tomorrow, they ll take our pup to dog sit till we get back from IL. We ll be packing, tomorrow. Leaving Sunday morning. Hope to be home by 6/10.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> gene when the hell do you sleep man ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m lucky to get 6 hours a night. Usually in bed by 8.
> It s those mid afternoon naps that screw with my night time slumbers.
> I get a lot done between 04:00 and, noon. By then, its too hot, anyway. 105° today.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> everytime i try and take a nap the wifes,so you gonna sleep all day-lol. it s funny you live in "snowflake" and it s hotter than hell !
> 
> - pottz


 oops! Better change my profile. We moved to the Tucson area a couple years ago.

There. Done.


----------



## corelz125

> Pottz never showed for the tuck in, thank goodness.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> He usually shows up, staggering usually, immediately gets into the refridgerator, has a snack, then goes into ur room, mumbles a short "Now I lay me down to sleep", turns around falls over a rug or two, then rifles thru ur booze looking for Cali red….
> His breath leaves a lot to be desired and blames it on the "breath mints", rumor has it that they are "edibles"....all in all he is harmless and actually somewhat loveable, in an "Otis of Mayberry" sort of way…..
> 
> He does rifle thru your shop and systainers, looking for parts to repair that POS Mirka thing….He seldom finds any because no one actually owns one, but does leave little red drips from his vino. Occasionally he is accompanied by a man wearing a blue house dress with cartoon animals on it. He is carrying a box of vino and wearing a face mask from lathe turning. He looks thru your shop for Domino parts and ryobi tools..muttering something about Quackers….
> Then they climb to your roof and jump in a maloof sleigh, pulled by eight tiny flying beagles and fly away while slapping each other, for a refill…..
> 
> - moke


This is some story Mike hahahha


----------



## 987Ron

> Pottz never showed for the tuck in, thank goodness.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> He usually shows up, staggering usually, immediately gets into the refridgerator, has a snack, then goes into ur room, mumbles a short "Now I lay me down to sleep", turns around falls over a rug or two, then rifles thru ur booze looking for Cali red….
> His breath leaves a lot to be desired and blames it on the "breath mints", rumor has it that they are "edibles"....all in all he is harmless and actually somewhat loveable, in an "Otis of Mayberry" sort of way…..
> 
> He does rifle thru your shop and systainers, looking for parts to repair that POS Mirka thing….He seldom finds any because no one actually owns one, but does leave little red drips from his vino. Occasionally he is accompanied by a man wearing a blue house dress with cartoon animals on it. He is carrying a box of vino and wearing a face mask from lathe turning. He looks thru your shop for Domino parts and ryobi tools..muttering something about Quackers….
> Then they climb to your roof and jump in a maloof sleigh, pulled by eight tiny flying beagles and fly away while slapping each other, for a refill…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> This is some story Mike hahahha
> 
> - corelz125


Its not a story at all, it is just the way it almost occured until I woke up and pulled the shotgun out. They ran out of the shop spilling red vino all over. Good thing the Porsche was at the dealers or they would have spilled that red stuff right on it. Probably act as paint remover, cost a lot to have a Porsche repainted in real Porsche paint. 
Set up some alarms and flash bombs if they come back again.


----------



## moke

> Pottz never showed for the tuck in, thank goodness.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> He usually shows up, staggering usually, immediately gets into the refridgerator, has a snack, then goes into ur room, mumbles a short "Now I lay me down to sleep", turns around falls over a rug or two, then rifles thru ur booze looking for Cali red….
> His breath leaves a lot to be desired and blames it on the "breath mints", rumor has it that they are "edibles"....all in all he is harmless and actually somewhat loveable, in an "Otis of Mayberry" sort of way…..
> 
> He does rifle thru your shop and systainers, looking for parts to repair that POS Mirka thing….He seldom finds any because no one actually owns one, but does leave little red drips from his vino. Occasionally he is accompanied by a man wearing a blue house dress with cartoon animals on it. He is carrying a box of vino and wearing a face mask from lathe turning. He looks thru your shop for Domino parts and ryobi tools..muttering something about Quackers….
> Then they climb to your roof and jump in a maloof sleigh, pulled by eight tiny flying beagles and fly away while slapping each other, for a refill…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> This is some story Mike hahahha
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Its not a story at all, it is just the way it almost occured until I woke up and pulled the shotgun out. They ran out of the shop spilling red vino all over. Good thing the Porsche was at the dealers or they would have spilled that red stuff right on it. Probably act as paint remover, cost a lot to have a Porsche repainted in real Porsche paint.
> Set up some alarms and flash bombs if they come back again.
> 
> - 987Ron


 I'm not sure, but there may have been a red nosed Husky in the lead…..and a Corgi running along behind to keep them safe…..(its not a real dog though, but he sounds like one…kinda)


----------



## 987Ron

Mike, 
You need to look at what you are consuming before you go to sleep. These mental images that you are having makes me wonder what you are consuming. Careful do not over do.

Wife and Daughter back from the vet sometime ago. May not be a real dog but the vet charges just as much. Corgi's are suppose to be really smart, but this thing still is not potty trained. 14 weeks old.


----------



## moke

> Mike,
> You need to look at what you are consuming before you go to sleep. These mental images that you are having makes me wonder what you are consuming. Careful do not over do.
> 
> Wife and Daughter back from the vet sometime ago. May not be a real dog but the vet charges just as much. Corgi s are suppose to be really smart, but this thing still is not potty trained. 14 weeks old.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron, you put that nicely….my wife…not so much….She said I need to be in an institution….I said I am….of marriage…it sucks too! I woke up in the ER…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz never showed for the tuck in, thank goodness.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> He usually shows up, staggering usually, immediately gets into the refridgerator, has a snack, then goes into ur room, mumbles a short "Now I lay me down to sleep", turns around falls over a rug or two, then rifles thru ur booze looking for Cali red….
> His breath leaves a lot to be desired and blames it on the "breath mints", rumor has it that they are "edibles"....all in all he is harmless and actually somewhat loveable, in an "Otis of Mayberry" sort of way…..
> 
> He does rifle thru your shop and systainers, looking for parts to repair that POS Mirka thing….He seldom finds any because no one actually owns one, but does leave little red drips from his vino. Occasionally he is accompanied by a man wearing a blue house dress with cartoon animals on it. He is carrying a box of vino and wearing a face mask from lathe turning. He looks thru your shop for Domino parts and ryobi tools..muttering something about Quackers….
> Then they climb to your roof and jump in a maloof sleigh, pulled by eight tiny flying beagles and fly away while slapping each other, for a refill…..
> 
> - moke


*LMFAO !!!!!!!!!* where the hell is duckie !!!!!

ps-a lot of that is true-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Mike,
> You need to look at what you are consuming before you go to sleep. These mental images that you are having makes me wonder what you are consuming. Careful do not over do.
> 
> Wife and Daughter back from the vet sometime ago. May not be a real dog but the vet charges just as much. Corgi s are suppose to be really smart, but this thing still is not potty trained. 14 weeks old.
> 
> - 987Ron


he didn't mention that he was the one driving the sleigh !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I love how this impossible joint works ) I was posted on Work Bench SmackDown jogging my foggy memory.


----------



## pottz

ok ladies it's friday night memorial day weekend eve,time to put on your girdles and shake a leg. i mean your not all dead…..yet ! dont make me wake you up like i did ron last night,and this time im bringin my shotgun,and the beagle !!!!


----------



## 987Ron

I am alert and hunkered down with the 16 gauge and the old Winchester 73, the gun that won the west. Waiting!

The dogs had a little red raw meat for dinner, they are ready too.


----------



## moke

Pottzy, just a little advice, don't wear that tactical woodworking vest to the tuck ins…..


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy, just a little advice, don t wear that tactical woodworking vest to the tuck ins…..
> 
> - moke


all about preparedness mike.cmon you were a cop ?


----------



## moke

You git us all here, what is the topic for discussion tonight…..


----------



## corelz125

Anyone try a raw diet for their dogs?


----------



## moke

> Anyone try a raw diet for their dogs?
> 
> - corelz125


How raw for the Husky….a neighbor?


----------



## corelz125

Thats some chisel work on that joint Bob


----------



## corelz125

> Anyone try a raw diet for their dogs?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> How raw for the Husky….a neighbor?
> 
> - moke


He tried a few times for a few neighbors


----------



## 987Ron

My dogs eat kibble made in Texas and some canned dog food as a extra in the evening. No raw. Treats are Charlie Bears. They do find any dropped food pretty quick.

The raw stuff can have some problems if not sourced carefully.



> Thats some chisel work on that joint Bob
> 
> - corelz125


Agree and that is one sharp chisel.


----------



## moke

I have always had pretty good neighbors but a few I could have used him for!


----------



## corelz125

How about northwoods you out there tonight? You ever give any of the northern breeds a raw diet? It seems to be popular with northern breeds the raw diet but like you say Ron you have to be very selective what to give them. We tried giving our dog canned food once. He put on a performance like he was poisoned so only dry for him.


----------



## pottz

> Anyone try a raw diet for their dogs?
> 
> - corelz125


NO !


----------



## pottz

> My dogs eat kibble made in Texas and some canned dog food as a extra in the evening. No raw. Treats are Charlie Bears. They do find any dropped food pretty quick.
> 
> The raw stuff can have some problems if not sourced carefully.
> 
> Thats some chisel work on that joint Bob
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Agree and that is one sharp chisel.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah the beagle is pretty keen on finding dropped food.


----------



## pottz

> How about northwoods you out there tonight? You ever give any of the northern breeds a raw diet? It seems to be popular with northern breeds the raw diet but like you say Ron you have to be very selective what to give them. We tried giving our dog canned food once. He put on a performance like he was poisoned so only dry for him.
> 
> - corelz125


we do only dry food,or the treats made from chicken.wife gives her some milk bones too !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thats some chisel work on that joint Bob
> 
> - corelz125


It definitely requires percision.

Dogs always ate dog food. Cats on the farm had raw milk and raw mice)


----------



## moke

The Goldens get dry with a couple spoonfulls of wet…...they are all about the food and the timing….


----------



## EricFai

Been out in the shop tonight. Finishing touches on the latest project, and posting.

Also a little lathe time, a quick project. Need to mix some epoxy and finish it in the morning. Before I start in on deck demo. Thankfully the frame is in good shape. Need to replace deck boards, railing and steps. Started with the steps, corners of the stringers are starting to break. Upon further investigation more to do.


----------



## northwoodsman

Never tried the raw diet for my Huskies. They spent too much time in doors if you know what I mean. Never been a big fan of changing diets or foods for the dogs. Too hard to clean up in the yard. Large dogs can generally handle pretty much anything but the smaller ones not so much. Having four dogs you pretty much have to feed them the same thing otherwise it becomes dangerous at feeding time, they are all different breeds, different ages, and different sizes so they get in to fights. #5 arrives tomorrow, we will only have him for 3-4 days. He is a 4 month old Border Collie and there already 6 people on the waiting list for him. We have never had one this young. We usually get the old ones.


----------



## EricFai

NorthWoodsMan. Sounds like you are running a foster care for dogs. Great cause.


----------



## pottz

> Been out in the shop tonight. Finishing touches on the latest project, and posting.
> 
> Also a little lathe time, a quick project. Need to mix some epoxy and finish it in the morning. Before I start in on deck demo. Thankfully the frame is in good shape. Need to replace deck boards, railing and steps. Started with the steps, corners of the stringers are starting to break. Upon further investigation more to do.
> 
> - Eric


yeah please check out eric's vise project.top notch work.


----------



## pottz

> Never tried the raw diet for my Huskies. They spent too much time in doors if you know what I mean. Never been a big fan of changing diets or foods for the dogs. Too hard to clean up in the yard. Large dogs can generally handle pretty much anything but the smaller ones not so much. Having four dogs you pretty much have to feed them the same thing otherwise it becomes dangerous at feeding time, they are all different breeds, different ages, and different sizes so they get in to fights. #5 arrives tomorrow, we will only have him for 3-4 days. He is a 4 month old Border Collie and there already 6 people on the waiting list for him. We have never had one this young. We usually get the old ones.
> 
> - northwoodsman


your a damn good man for doing that ! i wish more would respect these beautiful animals and stop the neglect.we are monthly donating members of the aspca doing what we can to help rescue and save these precious animals from the neglect so many must endure.help anyway you can guys.peace !


----------



## EricFai

Thanks for the encouraging words Pottz.


----------



## moke

I never get to see movies where animals die…..not that this interests me….I bought the whole series of Game of Thrones….we were both involved and then they killed a dire wolf… Mind you, she did not care when people died, but the wolf died and she was out….We should be giving to the ASPCA, but instead we are giving to Danny Thomas's Hospital for children on a monthly basis. I have to change the channel when the ASPCA commercials come on….


----------



## pottz

> I never get to ee movies where animals die…..not that this interests me….I bought the whole series of Game of Thrones….we were both involved and then they killed a dire wolf… Mind you, she did not care when people died, but the wolf died and she was out….We should be giving to the ASPCA, but instead we are giving to Danny Thomas s Hospital for children on a monthly basis. I have to change the channel when the ASPCA commercials come on….
> 
> - moke


mike my wife was giving to the aspca and st jude,then i did some research and found out st jude makes billions,and have a nest egg of over 5 billion.enough to fund what they do for over 5 years with no money coming in.what turned me off was i read they only provide housing for one family member.so many families go into big debt taking off work to be with their child. so we have canceled our donations to st jude.i feel there are many other charities that could use the money much more.im not saying they dont do a tremendous service but they have more than enough money.


----------



## RichT

> I never get to see movies where animals die…..not that this interests me….I bought the whole series of Game of Thrones….we were both involved and then they killed a dire wolf… Mind you, she did not care when people died, but the wolf died and she was out….We should be giving to the ASPCA, but instead we are giving to Danny Thomas s Hospital for children on a monthly basis. I have to change the channel when the ASPCA commercials come on….
> 
> - moke


Those ASPCA ads are sickening. Reminds me of the "feed a starving child for only $30 per month" PSAs from a while back.

Reminds me of the classic Sam Kinison routine where he's saying "you know there's a film crew there that could give that kid a sandwich."

...and he goes on brilliantly. "Don't send food. Send them a UHaul so they can go where the food is. Food doesn't grow in sand."

It's a great watch, check Sam out here.


----------



## RichT

> mike my wife was giving to the aspca and st jude,then i did some research and found out st jude makes billions,and have a nest egg of over 5 billion.enough to fund what they do for over 5 years with no money coming in.what turned me off was i read they only provide housing for one family member.so many families go into big debt taking off work to be with their child. so we have canceled our donations to st jude.i feel there are many other charities that could use the money much more.im not saying they dont do a tremendous service but they have more than enough money.
> 
> - pottz


You gotta research administrative costs. Some of those "charitable" non-profits have administrative costs as high as 80% or more. The execs make six and seven figure incomes, get perks you and I only dream about, and a mere pittance goes to what you think you're donating to.


----------



## pottz

> I never get to see movies where animals die…..not that this interests me….I bought the whole series of Game of Thrones….we were both involved and then they killed a dire wolf… Mind you, she did not care when people died, but the wolf died and she was out….We should be giving to the ASPCA, but instead we are giving to Danny Thomas s Hospital for children on a monthly basis. I have to change the channel when the ASPCA commercials come on….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Those ASPCA ads are sickening. Reminds me of the "feed a starving child for only $30 per month" PSAs from a while back.
> 
> Reminds me of the classic Sam Kinison routine where he s saying "you know there s a film crew there that could give that kid a sandwich."
> 
> ...and he goes on brilliantly. "Don t send food. Send them a UHaul so they can go where the food is. Food doesn t grow in sand."
> 
> - Rich


well sam kinison was a dick.how much did he do for anyone.sorry buddy but that is just bull ********************.so the film crew give a kid a sandwich,i guess that solves the problem !!!!!!what an ass wipe.


----------



## moke

> I never get to see movies where animals die…..not that this interests me….I bought the whole series of Game of Thrones….we were both involved and then they killed a dire wolf… Mind you, she did not care when people died, but the wolf died and she was out….We should be giving to the ASPCA, but instead we are giving to Danny Thomas s Hospital for children on a monthly basis. I have to change the channel when the ASPCA commercials come on….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Those ASPCA ads are sickening. Reminds me of the "feed a starving child for only $30 per month" PSAs from a while back.
> 
> Reminds me of the classic Sam Kinison routine where he s saying "you know there s a film crew there that could give that kid a sandwich."
> 
> ...and he goes on brilliantly. "Don t send food. Send them a UHaul so they can go where the food is. Food doesn t grow in sand."
> 
> - Rich


I saw Sam Kinison in Las Vegas…..he was awesome…..he died in a car crash about 3 months after we saw him…..
I was married then to a different woman…..she was nasty..I will never forget Kinison was describing his first marrage and thinking that is me!!!!!

I hate those ads….the marketing of the ASPCA has to know that is not good…..it was like sawstop at first before they got famous…..buy me or loose those fingers….I avoid companies like that, they are drama queens.


----------



## RichT

> well sam kinison was a dick.how much did he do for anyone.sorry buddy but that is just bull ********************.so the film crew give a kid a sandwich,i guess that solves the problem !!!!!!what an ass wipe.
> 
> - pottz


I added a link to the video. Give it a watch.

Here, so you don't have to scroll back, I'll post it again.


----------



## moke

> mike my wife was giving to the aspca and st jude,then i did some research and found out st jude makes billions,and have a nest egg of over 5 billion.enough to fund what they do for over 5 years with no money coming in.what turned me off was i read they only provide housing for one family member.so many families go into big debt taking off work to be with their child. so we have canceled our donations to st jude.i feel there are many other charities that could use the money much more.im not saying they dont do a tremendous service but they have more than enough money.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You gotta research administrative costs. Some of those "charitable" non-profits have administrative costs as high as 80% or more. The execs make six and seven figure incomes, get perks you and I only dream about, and a mere pittance goes to what you think you re donating to.
> 
> - Rich


When I was a young deputy, they had rodeos for "the children" and this company sold tickets in the name of the SO Assoc. THe Assoc got to keep 17%....I thought is was terrible but I was part time and didn't have a vote…


----------



## RichT

> I saw Sam Kinison in Las Vegas…..he was awesome…..he died in a car crash about 3 months after we saw him…..
> I was married then to a different woman…..she was nasty..I will never forget Kinison was describing his first marrage and thinking that is me!!!!!
> 
> - moke


"Hon, all the guys are taking theirs. Please?" Whispering into the phone "sorry guys, the d**k stays here. Do you guys love me? Do me a favor, shoot me."

Video here.


----------



## moke

> well sam kinison was a dick.how much did he do for anyone.sorry buddy but that is just bull ********************.so the film crew give a kid a sandwich,i guess that solves the problem !!!!!!what an ass wipe.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I added a link to the video. Give it a watch.
> 
> Here, so you don t have to scroll back, I ll post it again.
> 
> - Rich


No Pottzy he called BS on folks when it needed to be called….


----------



## moke

> I saw Sam Kinison in Las Vegas…..he was awesome…..he died in a car crash about 3 months after we saw him…..
> I was married then to a different woman…..she was nasty..I will never forget Kinison was describing his first marrage and thinking that is me!!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> "Hon, all the guys are taking theirs. Please?" Whispering into the phone "sorry guys, the d**k stays here. Do you guys love me? Do me a favor, shoot me."
> 
> - Rich


Zactly!!!!


----------



## RichT

> No Pottzy he called BS on folks when it needed to be called….
> 
> - moke


Yeah, he was an incredible talent. Troubled, but often that's a trait of great comedians.

Moke, if you want to see a great documentary, check out Why We Laughed. It features his brother and best friend, and some of his best clips.

One interesting thing his brother said was that Sam was hit by a car running into the street when he was about three. They didn't think he was going to live, and when he came out of his coma, he was completely different.

He was a Pentecostal preacher starting in his teens. You can definitely see the fire-and-brimstone in his delivery.


----------



## pottz

> well sam kinison was a dick.how much did he do for anyone.sorry buddy but that is just bull ********************.so the film crew give a kid a sandwich,i guess that solves the problem !!!!!!what an ass wipe.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I added a link to the video. Give it a watch.
> 
> Here, so you don t have to scroll back, I ll post it again.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> No Pottzy he called BS on folks when it needed to be called….
> 
> - moke


mike i thought you said you donate to st judes ? hey we all know the overhead on charities is very high,so you tell me how we get the money to those that need it better ? sam was a comedian that did nothing to help anyone more than a laugh.well when the laughter stops those in need are still needing help.i do what i can for what i can.now maybe some of you who can will do what northwoodsman does. i cant so i do what i feel i can.so what are you guys doing ? you tell me !!!!


----------



## moke

> No Pottzy he called BS on folks when it needed to be called….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Yeah, he was an incredible talent. Troubled, but often that s a trait of great comedians.
> 
> Moke, if you want to see a great documentary, check out Why We Laughed. It features his brother and best friend, and some of his best clips.
> 
> One interesting thing his brother said was that Sam was hit by a car running into the street when he was about three. They didn t think he was going to live, and when he came out of his coma, he was completely different.
> 
> He was a Pentecostal preacher starting in his teens. You can definitely see the fire-and-brimstone in his delivery.
> 
> - Rich


He attempted to expose the millionaires in religion. I was having a hard time sleeping a two weeks ago, the TV was on the 3 am stuff, and there was a guy trying to get people to send the "thousand dollars", God will reward them…...Kinison talked a lot about them…..people like the guy on TV are a waste of flesh


----------



## RichT

> sam was a comedian that did nothing to help anyone more than a laugh.
> 
> - pottz


Bingo!! That was his job.


----------



## pottz

> No Pottzy he called BS on folks when it needed to be called….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Yeah, he was an incredible talent. Troubled, but often that s a trait of great comedians.
> 
> Moke, if you want to see a great documentary, check out Why We Laughed. It features his brother and best friend, and some of his best clips.
> 
> One interesting thing his brother said was that Sam was hit by a car running into the street when he was about three. They didn t think he was going to live, and when he came out of his coma, he was completely different.
> 
> He was a Pentecostal preacher starting in his teens. You can definitely see the fire-and-brimstone in his delivery.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> He attempted to expose the millionaires in religion. I was having a hard time sleeping a two weeks ago, the TV was on the 3 am stuff, and there was a guy trying to get people to send the "thousand dollars", God will reward them…...Kinison talked a lot about them…..people like him are a waste of flesh
> 
> - moke


geez mike only an idiot donates to those.the aspca is something i believe in as an animal lover and donate to to.yes they have an overhead but on my own how do i help.you do what woodsman does and take in and help animals.i wish i could,hell my wife would have 50 dogs in our house.but i cant,so i do what i can and donate.if anyone feels thats a waste of money,then dont.but dont tell me it's stupid or we'll have a problem !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You gotta research administrative costs. Some of those "charitable" non-profits have administrative costs as high as 80% or more. The execs make six and seven figure incomes, get perks you and I only dream about, and a mere pittance goes to what you think you re donating to.
> 
> - Rich


When they exposed a senator's wife making a million a year and all the other's perks in "charities" I started giving it all to the Salvation Army. Those people donate their lives to the cause.


----------



## moke

> No Pottzy he called BS on folks when it needed to be called….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Yeah, he was an incredible talent. Troubled, but often that s a trait of great comedians.
> 
> Moke, if you want to see a great documentary, check out Why We Laughed. It features his brother and best friend, and some of his best clips.
> 
> One interesting thing his brother said was that Sam was hit by a car running into the street when he was about three. They didn t think he was going to live, and when he came out of his coma, he was completely different.
> 
> He was a Pentecostal preacher starting in his teens. You can definitely see the fire-and-brimstone in his delivery.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> He attempted to expose the millionaires in religion. I was having a hard time sleeping a two weeks ago, the TV was on the 3 am stuff, and there was a guy trying to get people to send the "thousand dollars", God will reward them…...Kinison talked a lot about them…..people like him are a waste of flesh
> 
> - moke
> 
> geez mike only an idiot donates to those.the aspca is something i believe in as an animal lover and donate to to.yes they have an overhead but on my own how do i help.you do what woodsman does and take in and help animals.i wish i could,hell my wife would have 50 dogs in our house.but i cant,so i do what i can and donate.if anyone feels thats a waste of money,then dont.but dont tell me it s stupid or we ll have a problem !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Who said it is stupid….I will tell you that I would like to kick the ASPCA ad director straight in the ass….People need to see results….we did this with this….or we helped all these animals…..not constant pain and suffering….help and we ll get you this tshrt…WE ARE NOT DOING THIS FOR A TSHIRT!!!!! I don;t have an issue with the everyday ASPCA workers and donators..

The folks that are donating to the Religious millionaires because they are idiots…..those people pray on the old and the simple by promising them something they have no earthly idea of what they are talking about or most likely believe…..they just need a new Mercedes It is a scam not different than the criminals on the internet or phone telling old people that their Grandson has been arrested and needs bail…...


----------



## pottz

hey ya know it's time for me to say goodnight before this gets to be a ******************** fest and we all get pissed off and dont talk anymore and i join the duck ? bye !


----------



## moke

well its 1130 here ….later…..


----------



## EricFai

An interesting topic. It's good that folks do donate for the cause. But also remember that thay have overhead and some of CEO's are getting a good chunk of those donations. So chose wisely and do the research to see where the money goes.
Nuf said.


----------



## Gene01

$ to Salvation Army. Labor to Toys for Tots.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Childrens hospital here. That is the cause I am behind.

Gene the Salvation Army selects families that are needy. Our golf club hangs the "cards" on a tree for the kids and we pick one and buy what they "need" socks for example, and what they "want" a bike or something similar. Makes us feel good to do that.

Morning all. Lightning all around walking the dawgs. (not close)

My birthday is coming up and I noticed the dawgs ordered me the "flip stop" from woodpeckers for my saw stop.
How did they know I wanted the micro adjuster?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all. Friday and nice sunny day. Shop time and check on the Pcar. Want my baby back.

Charities; Not a lot to any one. Dog Rescue Chessies, and a couple of others. Always suspicious of how much they spend on mailings vs return $. Don't like the idea that a lot of the contributions go to financing more mailings and ads.

Have a great weekend. Plan on using the grill.


----------



## moke

> $ to Salvation Army. Labor to Toys for Tots.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, our local Sal Army has so many facets to its help to our community….Sports for little kids, support to the needy…My business always helped them out along the way. then they changed directors here in CR….The new person is/was an insult to my intelligence….So many of those organizations/directors, just keep coming back and back for more and more. They never really acknowledge what you ever did, or have done, except maybe to just lightly touch on it….This person was like that…I think she either got sent on or Covid sent her looking for new positions.


----------



## corelz125

Where ever there is money greed and corruption find their way in.


----------



## splintergroup

I'm also of the opinion that dogs really should be kept on a consistent diet. Being dogs, they'll eat anything, but change the mix and you'll be doing some cleaning for a while until they "adjust"

We have four phydeauxs, the two outside dogs are rescues, keep the yard clear of vermin and let us know when UPS arrives.

The indoor dogs are crumb-bums, tough keeping them on a diet so they don't turn into little porkers. One issue is keeping them out of the cat box, they love digging for those "breaded" cat box crunchys. Sort of natural in a way, turn cat food into dog food directly, but really!

Cat is too old to put the box somewhere out of reach from the dogs so I get cleaning duties and shovel the thing out after every "visit" by the cat.

The problem with feeding when you have multiple consumers is the need to have meal times. I remember as a kid we always had just one dog, The food bowl was kept full and the dog always ate only enough to keep fit, never pigged out. With multiple dogs, it's a eat it all or the other dog will eat it for you. At least they respect each others bowls during meal times, lots of fun when they finish and get the "clean up!" command. They immediately go lick each others bowl spotless. Of course it is then on to the cat to clean him up. Cat loves it, dogs are disgusting (gotta love that!)

The outdoor dogs share a kibble bucket, no issues with overeating, but annoying seeing them lie there while the doves feast.


----------



## northwoodsman

> NorthWoodsMan. Sounds like you are running a foster care for dogs. Great cause.
> 
> - Eric


My wife volunteers with a rescue operation a few days a month, every other Saturday. She goes to adoption events and shows dogs, hold dogs, does on-site pre-adoption visits, etc. The new kid arrives in about 10 minutes. She will take him to an event today from 12-2. Tomorrow I will go with her to an in-home visit that is already scheduled for the little guy. There are five on the waiting list behind them, they will all likely go to the event today to meet him and get introduced. There is a pretty good demand for rescue dogs in our area luckily. They make great pets and it's a great cause.


----------



## northwoodsman

> I never get to see movies where animals die…..not that this interests me….I bought the whole series of Game of Thrones….we were both involved and then they killed a dire wolf… Mind you, she did not care when people died, but the wolf died and she was out….We should be giving to the ASPCA, but instead we are giving to Danny Thomas s Hospital for children on a monthly basis. I have to change the channel when the ASPCA commercials come on….
> 
> - moke


We adopted two children through an organization several years back. One in Brazil and one in Mexico. We send letters and photos back and forth. It's fun to watch them grow up. The one from Brazil is now out of the program. I can't watch those SPCA commercials either. I get attached to these dogs that we care for after a day or two. It sucks when they get adopted, but that's the purpose and the goal. The Director of the program always calls my wife a couple days later to check on *me*.


----------



## northwoodsman

I started at the oldest thread this morning and read my way through. It looks like it got interesting last night. We all have our cause and no matter what it is, the point is we are *trying* to help someone else. So many people spend all their wealth on themselves so they can feel better, or look better than others. 8 year-olds don't need a $1,400 iPhone! It sounds like most of us care about kids, animals, women in need, the less fortunate or whatever it may be and we make sacrifices so that they can have a better life, be healthier, have less worry, or have a roof over their heads and food in their tummies. Whatever the cause, can you afford to give more? If you don't give, how about starting now?


----------



## 987Ron

Many many years ago my Uncle was the Fire Chief of our town. He liked the Salvation Army disliked Red Cross. 
Every fire that was at all "big" the Salvation Army was there with hot coffee, donuts etc for the Firemen. They also helped the victims. Red Cross took credit for it in the newspaper.

Another Uncle and him were in Italy in WWII. Cold and wet, tired, the Red Cross offered to sell them cigarettes and blankets. He never forgot it.

Stories I heard as a young lad growing up.


----------



## corelz125

The majority of the foster and rescue dogs around me are pit bulls. Our city animal shelter is 90% pit bull. We adopted our cat from the aspca a long time ago and the dog was in a foster home when we got him. I donated bags of food to the shelter instead of cash. That way it goes to the dogs not somebodies pocket


----------



## BurlyBob

Never have been a fan of pit bulls. There was a child not far from that was mauled to death by one and a friends wife was bitten pretty badly by theirs. Bitten so hard it left marks in her arm bone. If I ever get another dog it'll be another yellow lab female.

Looks like ribeyes on the grill for dinner tonight. Can't complain about that.

Looks like we're getting half a side of beef, about 300lbs, can't complain about that either.


----------



## Gene01

While TDY in Anchorage, AK, I was assigned to assist the survivors of their earthquake and resulting tsunami. The Red Cross had a tent set up as, did the Salvation army. Both were dispensing coffee and pastries. The Salvation Army was gratis. The Red Cross charged for their largesse.


----------



## pottz

> I started at the oldest thread this morning and read my way through. It looks like it got interesting last night. We all have our cause and no matter what it is, the point is we are *trying* to help someone else. So many people spend all their wealth on themselves so they can feel better, or look better than others. 8 year-olds don t need a $1,400 iPhone! It sounds like most of us care about kids, animals, women in need, the less fortunate or whatever it may be and we make sacrifices so that they can have a better life, be healthier, have less worry, or have a roof over their heads and food in their tummies. Whatever the cause, can you afford to give more? If you don t give, how about starting now?
> 
> - northwoodsman


well said,i do what i can,i know a lot of the money goes to overhead but what if no one donated to charity,then no one would be helped. i always give to the salvation army,great people doing great work.


----------



## 987Ron

The best way I know to help people is directly. A couple of us went over and mowed a lawn of a hospitalized person. Helped paint a house for a older couple. Built a wheel chair ramp with another woodworker for a disabled vet. Make some toy cars/trucks for Christmas charity to give to kids Kept some dogs for a dog rescue group, big Chesapeake Bay Ret.

Got the most satisfaction from this than writing a check to some charity.


----------



## 987Ron

Monaco Formula ! race this weekend. Tight fast course. A bit different from years ago. Back in time a driver missed the exit of a curve and ended up in the bay.

There is one item that has been done to the cars for this race that they do not do for any other F1 race. Anyone know or care?


----------



## moke

> The best way I know to help people is directly. A couple of us went over and mowed a lawn of a hospitalized person. Helped paint a house for a older couple. Built a wheel chair ramp with another woodworker for a disabled vet. Make some toy cars/trucks for Christmas charity to give to kids Kept some dogs for a dog rescue group, big Chesapeake Bay Ret.
> 
> Got the most satisfaction from this than writing a check to some charity.
> 
> - 987Ron


I see on here constantly folks making toys or pens for the troops…good for them! I always thought when I retired I would have more time for stuff like that…well so far I seem busier…but I still hope to!


----------



## northwoodsman

> Monaco Formula ! race this weekend. Tight fast course. A bit different from years ago. Back in time a driver missed the exit of a curve and ended up in the bay.
> 
> There is one item that has been done to the cars for this race that they do not do for any other F1 race. Anyone know or care?
> 
> - 987Ron


What did they change for this race? Is it the fuel temperature, or is that an overall change?

Have you all seen the warnings about the new fuel that they are allowing this summer with the higher concentration of ethanol? Don't use it in an air-cooled engine because it runs way too hot. Don't put it in a plastic or fiberglass tank because it reacts with the chemicals and may melt. After 60 days or so it starts to gel up and the gel sinks to the bottom and clogs your pump, filters, and lines. Sounds like a real winner. I don't see many stations that are going to be willing to carry it. I wouldn't use it.

On the news here last night they were talking about all the vehicles waiting on repairs because they can't get the parts needed to repair them. Some people are waiting for several months for a simple repair and in the mean time their vehicle sits at the dealership and they have nothing to drive. If your vehicle runs and is usable don't remove and discard the old part until you have the new one in hand! Once a dealer removes a faulty part, they can't reinstall it, they have to wait for the new part. I think some of the smaller shops may skirt around this.


----------



## splintergroup

> The majority of the foster and rescue dogs around me are pit bulls. Our city animal shelter is 90% pit bull. We adopted our cat from the aspca a long time ago and the dog was in a foster home when we got him. I donated bags of food to the shelter instead of cash. That way it goes to the dogs not somebodies pocket
> 
> - corelz125


The local shelter here is always barely making do, so they get our help versus the more main stream outfits.

50% of their dogs are chihuahuas, the rest are PBs and "mutts" that all look the same (inbred).

When we had an outside dog that passed (picked him up as a puppy on the side of the road), I saw the shelter was advertising a black lab.

Jumped in the truck to check her out and she was part bull dog (head shape), but some other genetic stir fry mixed in. No trace of lab I could see. If you gave a kid a tennis ball can and some thin dowel rods and told them to make a dog, she is what it would look like. Very "odd" shape with a tubular body and skinny stick legs.
She was exceptionally friendly so brought her home, Great dog!


----------



## northwoodsman

> The best way I know to help people is directly. A couple of us went over and mowed a lawn of a hospitalized person. Helped paint a house for a older couple. Built a wheel chair ramp with another woodworker for a disabled vet. Make some toy cars/trucks for Christmas charity to give to kids Kept some dogs for a dog rescue group, big Chesapeake Bay Ret.
> 
> Got the most satisfaction from this than writing a check to some charity.
> 
> - 987Ron


That's a great plan Ron. I used to lead a lot of projects like that with our church. Now they just want the cash and unfortunately I don't agree with most of the projects that they fund so I give and serve elsewhere.


----------



## northwoodsman

My wife came home early from the dog adoption event today. They ran out of dogs!!!!!!! She brought our little buddy home because we are sub-fostering until Monday afternoon and the family that is officially fostering him wanted a chance to say good-bye. I love happy endings.


----------



## splintergroup

The ethanol "fix" really bugs me. In general it should be ok to run on a modern vehicle as they usually have fuel systems that can deal with the issues. The 15% certainly is a concern for older vehicles as typically 10% is about the red line where older fuel systems will begin breaking down.

A lot of people don't realize that alcohol only contains about 1/2 the energy as gasoline. Buy the 15% blend and your fuel mileage will drop.

Makes me wonder what gains, if any, come from the fuel, water, and labor to grow the crop to make the ethanol actually is more economically efficient that just plain refined petroleum, especially given the grain and feed shortages.


----------



## moke

NWMAN..I want to tell what you are doing for animals is awesome. Unfortunately, I could not do that, because I could not let them go…I would have 47 dogs!! That's a lot of poop…. but I commend and thank you.


----------



## pottz

> NWMAN..I want to tell what you are doing for animals is awesome. Unfortunately, I could not do that, because I could not let them go…I would have 47 dogs!! That s a lot of poop…. but I commend and thank you.
> 
> - moke


+1 no my wife would never let them go,hell we had a stray that came in our yard one time,only had it a few hours and when we found the owner she was heart broken.


----------



## northwoodsman

> The ethanol "fix" really bugs me. In general it should be ok to run on a modern vehicle as they usually have fuel systems that can deal with the issues. The 15% certainly is a concern for older vehicles as typically 10% is about the red line where older fuel systems will begin breaking down.
> 
> A lot of people don t realize that alcohol only contains about 1/2 the energy as gasoline. Buy the 15% blend and your fuel mileage will drop.
> 
> Makes me wonder what gains, if any, come from the fuel, water, and labor to grow the crop to make the ethanol actually is more economically efficient that just plain refined petroleum, especially given the grain and feed shortages.
> 
> - splintergroup


The big warnings are for boat owners - the Coast Guard has warned that E15 (Unleaded 88) is federally prohibited for recreational vehicle use. Additionally it will void marine engine warranties. The EPA also states that marine equipment, motorcycles, vehicles with heavy-duty engines (i.e. school busses and delivery trucks), snowmobiles, ATV's, UTV's, chainsaws, lawn mowers (engines in off road equipment), and vehicles older than model year 2001 are prohibited from using E15. Only about 2,400 stations in 30 states offer E15 currently.


----------



## bandit571

You all are invited to visit The Woodshed….to read a post of mine…as I do not feel like typing it out twice….

"Remember Them"


----------



## 987Ron

Answer to the Formula ! question as to what is done or was done differently for the Monaco Race.

Steering, the sharp U turn at the Hotel is tight and is not possible with normal steering on F1 cars, so additional turning is put into the cars, in the past this also required some modification of the body so the tires when turned fully would not hit the cars body. Not sure if this is required with the current car.

One of the great races at Monaco in the past was Stirling Moss driving a Lotus with 50 HP less than the Ferraris but out drove them and won the race. Stirling was/is my driving hero.
One of his quotes "If Everything is under control, you are not driving fast enough" Attributed to other drivers but he was the originator.


----------



## BurlyBob

I refuse to use ethanol in anything I run. It's a rip off and bad for your engines.

This is 'Bruiser' all put together for the moment. It measures out at 49 5/8" by around 82". I trimmed a piece beech to 7" for the tool well. Just working around on 'Bruiser' now as it is. I really like that tool well.


















I'm struggling with placement for the legs and placement of that tail vise. There at the tail vise is the issue. I'm trying to figure out where to put the leg in relationship to the tail vise so I can align it with the back side leg. I'm probably over thinking it as usual. It'll come to me in the next day or three.


----------



## pottz

> You all are invited to visit The Woodshed….to read a post of mine…as I do not feel like typing it out twice….
> 
> "Remember Them"
> 
> - bandit571


it was well said bandit. just copy and paste here,easy.


----------



## moke

> I refuse to use ethanol in anything I run. It s a rip off and bad for your engines.
> 
> This is Bruiser all put together for the moment. It measures out at 49 5/8" by around 82". I trimmed a piece beech to 7" for the tool well. Just working around on Bruiser now as it is. I really like that tool well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m struggling with placement for the legs and placement of that tail vise. There at the tail vise is the issue. I m trying to figure out where to put the leg in relationship to the tail vise so I can align it with the back side leg. I m probably over thinking it as usual. It ll come to me in the next day or three.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Its a good looking bench! You can park your truck on there too!


----------



## pottz

> I refuse to use ethanol in anything I run. It s a rip off and bad for your engines.
> 
> This is Bruiser all put together for the moment. It measures out at 49 5/8" by around 82". I trimmed a piece beech to 7" for the tool well. Just working around on Bruiser now as it is. I really like that tool well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m struggling with placement for the legs and placement of that tail vise. There at the tail vise is the issue. I m trying to figure out where to put the leg in relationship to the tail vise so I can align it with the back side leg. I m probably over thinking it as usual. It ll come to me in the next day or three.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Its a good looking bench! You can park your truck on there too!
> 
> - moke


+1 thats damn solid bob.


----------



## pottz

something to get the bbq juices flowing.prime tri tip santa maria seasoned,potatoes with a cheddar colby blend and corn finished street style. not a bad start to the 3 day. bon appetit mokies !


----------



## moke

wow …..send some on the sleigh…


----------



## pottz

> wow …..send some on the sleigh…
> 
> - moke


on the way.tomorrow it's gonna be baby backs,street corn,baked beans.got several friends coming.someone better bring some vino or it's gonna get ugly ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Ron, well said about helping folks with chores that they themselves can't manage.

NorthWoodsMan, thanks for what you are doing for the animals. And your wife too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I agree helping people directly and cutting out the overhead and CEO bonuses. I helped a lot of them over the years simply because they could not afford to have their electrical problems repaired. One OI will ever forget was a truck farmer who called about his well not working a few days after Christmas. I was on a Lazy B job that had to be completed before they returned from Christmas break. I told him to call in the evening if he could not find someone to fix it. I could not leave the job during business hours.

After dinner, I thought about him and called to see if he had it fixed. He was a few miles south of us. I told him I would not charge overtime since I did not have time during the day. The pressure switch needed adjustment. It took about 5 minutes to fix it. I wrote up a minimum charge, 1 hour plus sales tax, probably 35 or 40 in those days. I knocked on the backdoor. He took me into the barest house I have ever seen! An old table and 2 chairs in the kitchen and dining area. No doors on the cabinets and next to nothing in them. No sign of the holiday season. His wife was working at the kitchen counter. He showed her the bill and I could tell from the look on her face it may have well been a million dollars. I told him to drop it in the mail when he could and left. I gave our copy to my bride and told her to never call and ask about it. I doubted we would ever see the payment but that is what it is for if it ever came.

One of my favorite things was sponsoring Little League Teams )


----------



## EricFai

Nice story Topa. Doing things like that helps them and makes us feel good about doing it.


----------



## EricFai

My day was spent in the sun on the deck









Started as redoing stringers (found that last weekend) looked further, needed to do rsilings, since I was going to do that, said may as well replace the deck boards to. Frame was in good shape.

So started demo this morning, and replaced all of the deck boards. Added zip tape to the top of the joist first. Tomorrow tackle the steps and railings.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another guy I will never forget called during the 2009 Great Recession. He asked if I take payments on a service call? He had just paid a repairman $150 and his dryer was not working. The repairman said it was a power problem. He had a newborn and a 2 yo in diapers. I went and showed him how to fix his problem at no charge. He needed a new service panel but during the Great Recession, I had hospitals cancel jobs in progress. I had been recession-proof before that ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My day was spent in the sun on the deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started as redoing stringers (found that last weekend) looked further, needed to do rsilings, since I was going to do that, said may as well replace the deck boards to. Frame was in good shape.
> 
> So started demo this morning, and replaced all of the deck boards. Added zip tape to the top of the joist first. Tomorrow tackle the steps and railings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


Looking great ) Reminds me of the pool we had when the kids were little. We gave it to their cousins a few years younger when they out grew it.


----------



## pottz

> Another guy I will never forget called during the 2009 Great Recession. He asked if I take payments on a service call? He had just paid a repairman $150 and his dryer was not working. The repairman said it was a power problem. He had a newborn and a 2 yo in diapers. I went and showed him how to fix his problem at no charge. He needed a new service panel but during the Great Recession, I had hospitals cancel jobs in progress. I had been recession-proof before that ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 your a good man bob,poorer for it but richer in soul ! sadly that doesn't pay the bills !


----------



## moke

Over the years I sponsored both boys baseball ans girls softball teams every year. For the last 20 or so I sponsored Blast ball. If you are not familiar, blast ball is a game for three year olds. They hit a very soft ball, but a little more solid than a Nerf ball off of a tee. they have one base, which contains horns. So when they get to it they have to jump on it and make it honk….its really quite loud. then run home, as the 6 or 7 fielders attempt to field the ball and get the runner out. One of the problems is the base is 7 or 8 inches tall, to accommodate 2 or 3 horns….their legs are maybe 8 to 10 inches to the knee, so there is a fair amount of falling occurring, as the fielders attempt to scoop up the ball and throw it…..there are three or four parents in the field with them, but are not allowed to touch the ball. The fielders are picking dandelions, yelling at their Mom, and watching as the ball passes them by. All in all, it is one of THE funniest things I have ever watched….I always tried to take in a few games….you laugh until your face hurts and then we would head in to the concession stand and everybody got an ice cream bar on my store. Likewise I showed up at the tittle girls softball and boys baseball and they all got ice cream bars too. 
The Boys were always the Yankees…..of course Corelz…..I bought a shirt and hat for me too….
One of the local High schools had a "senior group photo" taken…. It got to be a tradition to wear the shirts I bought for them when they were on the team….the issue was they had all grown significantly since those days and they fit tight and short….but we all had a laugh….the last few years I wore a jacket but took it off right before we took the photo and I was wearing a tshirt too….somehow…mine had shrunk too!! I got the best smiles and expressions in that photo. This went on a few years, then a new yearbook sponsor came along and asked that we not wear the shirts, but was nice about it…..when the principal heard, he said he was disappointed, ( he and I were good friends) but it never really happened again…..
Sponsoring, photographing them and going to the games was truly a highlight to my life….


----------



## corelz125

What are you using to replace the boards on the deck?


----------



## moke

Looks good Eric!!!


----------



## corelz125

Little league when they are 5 and 6 is very entertaining frustrating if youre trying to teach them how to play. I had a few funny stories during the tee ball days


----------



## pottz

here in socal a real popular decking is ipe. it's also more money to do a big deck than a cheap car ! but it will last at least 50 years and is beautiful if maintained. i have my patio tables made from it. i sand every spring,apply oil and it looks brand new again.as they say,you get what you pay for.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I coached LL for 3 years when our son was about 8 when I started. The "coach" never started the season ;(( Not much choice, eh?


----------



## corelz125

That trex stuff isnt cheap either


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Another guy I will never forget called during the 2009 Great Recession. He asked if I take payments on a service call? He had just paid a repairman $150 and his dryer was not working. The repairman said it was a power problem. He had a newborn and a 2 yo in diapers. I went and showed him how to fix his problem at no charge. He needed a new service panel but during the Great Recession, I had hospitals cancel jobs in progress. I had been recession-proof before that ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 your a good man bob,poorer for it but richer in soul ! sadly that doesn t pay the bills !
> 
> - pottz


I didn't worry about it. I spilled more on the way to the bank and never looked for what I spilled than most of them will ever have.

What really PO me were contractors who were lying to customers and overcharging while doing next to nothing! (


----------



## moke

> I coached LL for 3 years when our son was about 8 when I started. The "coach" never started the season ;(( Not much choice, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My studio photographed many many school teams and sports organizations….about 25,000 kids a year, but I never had time to coach…that is a regret of mine….


----------



## pottz

> That trex stuff isnt cheap either
> 
> - corelz125


oh hell no,but you gotta take the life span into consideration. now if you 80 who cares if it lasts 50 years,right ?


----------



## pottz

> I coached LL for 3 years when our son was about 8 when I started. The "coach" never started the season ;(( Not much choice, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My studio photographed many many schools and organizations….about 25,000 kids a year, but I never had time to coach…that is a regret of mine….
> 
> - moke


yes but look at the service you provided ! memories that those kids will look back on today and beyond !


----------



## moke

> I coached LL for 3 years when our son was about 8 when I started. The "coach" never started the season ;(( Not much choice, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My studio photographed many many schools and organizations….about 25,000 kids a year, but I never had time to coach…that is a regret of mine….
> 
> - moke
> 
> yes but look at the service you provided ! memories that those kids will look back on today and beyond !
> 
> - pottz


Thanks…that is true, but I always wanted to coach…..


----------



## pottz

> I coached LL for 3 years when our son was about 8 when I started. The "coach" never started the season ;(( Not much choice, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My studio photographed many many schools and organizations….about 25,000 kids a year, but I never had time to coach…that is a regret of mine….
> 
> - moke
> 
> yes but look at the service you provided ! memories that those kids will look back on today and beyond !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks…that is true, but I always wanted to coach…..
> 
> - moke


i guess we all have our mission in life,just not how we want it to be sometimes.


----------



## moke

Time to hit the sack, thanks all….


----------



## pottz

> Time to hit the sack, thanks all….
> 
> - moke


good night buddy.ill hold the fort down-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wasn't a very good coach but better than nothing ) An assistant came on board with his kid in my last year. In our championship game, he decided to walk the good hitters and strike out the poor hitters. I told him our pitchers were that good, just let the kids play. They Had a winning season. He kept giving the pitcher hand signals about which batters to walk. They were TOO good at walking ) Most of the strikeouts were walked too ;( It was the worst game of the season. We had beat that team twice during the regular season and had beat the only team that had beat us twice to get in the championship game.


----------



## RichT

Here's a non-controversial submission to the thread.

Can anyone deny that Bobby Darin was one of the best vocalists, despite his short lifetime? He died at age 37 from complications due to a weak heart.

Oh, the shark, babe, has such teeth, dear
And it shows them pearly white…


----------



## RichT

Beyond the sea.


----------



## RichT

And, of course, Splish Splash.


----------



## pottz

damn sounds like your listening to 60's gold on serius xm.no arguments on those from me my friend. well hell this is no fun-lol. but then it's too late even for me to argue.nite mokies !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here s a non-controversial submission to the thread.
> 
> Can anyone deny that Bobby Darin was one of the best vocalists, despite his short lifetime? He died at age 37 from complications due to a weak heart.
> 
> Oh, the shark, babe, has such teeth, dear
> And it shows them pearly white…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


No denial )


----------



## Gene01

As soon as ol' Sol makes an appearance, we'll hit the road for the first leg of a 1650 mile trip to S. IL. Gonna pick up a gifted DeWalt scroll saw from the BIL. At the price of gas, I probably could've bought a new one. But I'm not one to turn down a "free" tool. 
Should be back in AZ by 6/10. Then, on 6/14 we celebrate 52 years of wedded bliss. Probably take the missus out for her favorite meal. Sushi.


----------



## EricFai

Topa, thanks. It not much for a pool, but we can cool off on the hot muggy days here.

Corels, just 5/4 pressure treated. That was enough cost for me. I'll get it stained in a few months.

Mike, thanks.


----------



## Peteybadboy

NWM - good news all the dogs got adopted.

BBob nice work man!

Gene is that 1650 miles one way? at 20 MPG and 5 bucks a gallon thats 412$ one way. I hope your BIL throws in some extras.

Nice morn here. Sunday Golf away at Kelly Greens with good friends.

Got the last storage shed closed! From 9 to zero. We are all moved in.

I have a huge stack of those black and yellow totes in the garage to get rid of. I will put as many as I can in the space above the garage.

Bobby Darin +1

Have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

We've been invaded, is that an unwanted ad?

Morning all, Raisin Bagels and Canadian Bacon for Breakfast. And of course Coffee. 
Be a bit warm later, 90-91 with a chance of a shower this afternoon.

Watch the Monaco Grand Prix. Indy 500 is ??? Have to look it up. Do not like their new car design. Ugly. Safer yes. Still ugly.

Later


----------



## 987Ron

Indy race today 12:30 central time?


----------



## moke

> All those who want to get a amazing tools for wood work and all kind of solutions in one plat form grab this tool in limited time and enjoy your work for life
> 
> - raja123


Say good bye Raja….


----------



## moke

I want us all to consider some of the deeper the meanings of life…...

For instance….why are no batteries called "B" many double and triple A's….. C…..D…did B do something to be blocked? Just wondering…..

Maybe I shouldn't start the day with a Monster Drink…


----------



## 987Ron

B is a Battery. Might be confusing to the lesser IQed "B Battery" Just a guess.


----------



## northwoodsman

Mike - Blast ball sounds like a real hoot. I miss drinking Monsters, I was addicted to the flavor. I guess 3-4 a day weren't good for me.

Gene - have safe trip. Check in once in a while and let us know how it's going.

Eric - that pool looks refreshing, although we are only going to get to 90 today.

Petey - be careful don't get hit by any stray balls.

Ron - I find myself flagging several spammers a week on here lately.

Bob - if a tornado ever hits I think that you'd be safe taking shelter under "Bruiser".

Pottz - dinner sounds good tonight, that should pair well with the kale salad and box of wine that your friends are bringing.


----------



## bandit571

Melody Cristea…..."Sail Away" From Liliac….


----------



## moke

> Melody Cristea…..."Sail Away" From Liliac….
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, I like Liliac…I watched a youtube video with the dad and the kids….he looks like one of the kids instead of the dad….they were all well spoken….even the littler kids….


----------



## pottz

> Mike - Blast ball sounds like a real hoot. I miss drinking Monsters, I was addicted to the flavor. I guess 3-4 a day weren t good for me.
> 
> Gene - have safe trip. Check in once in a while and let us know how it s going.
> 
> Eric - that pool looks refreshing, although we are only going to get to 90 today.
> 
> Petey - be careful don t get hit by any stray balls.
> 
> Ron - I find myself flagging several spammers a week on here lately.
> 
> Bob - if a tornado ever hits I think that you d be safe taking shelter under "Bruiser".
> 
> Pottz - dinner sounds good tonight, that should pair well with the kale salad and box of wine that your friends are bringing.
> 
> - northwoodsman


anyone brings kale or box wine is no friend of mine !


----------



## corelz125

> Mike - Blast ball sounds like a real hoot. I miss drinking Monsters, I was addicted to the flavor. I guess 3-4 a day weren t good for me.
> 
> Gene - have safe trip. Check in once in a while and let us know how it s going.
> 
> Eric - that pool looks refreshing, although we are only going to get to 90 today.
> 
> Petey - be careful don t get hit by any stray balls.
> 
> Ron - I find myself flagging several spammers a week on here lately.
> 
> Bob - if a tornado ever hits I think that you d be safe taking shelter under "Bruiser".
> 
> Pottz - dinner sounds good tonight, that should pair well with the kale salad and box of wine that your friends are bringing.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> anyone brings kale or box wine is no friend of mine !
> 
> - pottz


You and the duck aren't friends any more then


----------



## pottz

> Mike - Blast ball sounds like a real hoot. I miss drinking Monsters, I was addicted to the flavor. I guess 3-4 a day weren t good for me.
> 
> Gene - have safe trip. Check in once in a while and let us know how it s going.
> 
> Eric - that pool looks refreshing, although we are only going to get to 90 today.
> 
> Petey - be careful don t get hit by any stray balls.
> 
> Ron - I find myself flagging several spammers a week on here lately.
> 
> Bob - if a tornado ever hits I think that you d be safe taking shelter under "Bruiser".
> 
> Pottz - dinner sounds good tonight, that should pair well with the kale salad and box of wine that your friends are bringing.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> anyone brings kale or box wine is no friend of mine !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You and the duck aren t friends any more then
> 
> - corelz125


the box wine is a given with him,not sure he's a kale lover though !


----------



## Peteybadboy

On the course today.

Probably sideways, May e being back the duck?

Name that bird.


----------



## pottz

> On the course today.
> 
> Probably sideways, May e being back the duck?
> 
> Name that bird.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i dont know petey might piss him off and not come back,or he'll give you an ear full-lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

Pete, I'm thinking those birds look like lawn ornaments I've seen before.


----------



## moke

> On the course today.
> 
> Probably sideways, May e being back the duck?
> 
> Name that bird.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> i dont know petey might piss him off and not come back,or he ll give you an ear full-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I agree…good thinking….


----------



## moke

So I put down 120 feet of landscape fabric and 34 bags of brown mulch…I hurt…we made one last trip to Lowes and the wife comes out with a 2 foot long turtle made of concrete and painted green. I said what is that…she says, its for the outside of the shop its on sale…ok I say as the back of my expedition had 14 bags of mulch and is pretty much full…I say, Ill throw it on the seat…she says it weighs 100 lbs…The ER Doc says I should be ok in 6 weeks after my hernia surgery….


----------



## BurlyBob

Now that's funny, I don't care where yer from!


----------



## moke

Does he look like he's smirkin' on me?


----------



## BurlyBob

Ain't he cute. Mike I hope he was worth your sore back.


----------



## pottz

> So I put down 120 feet of landscape fabric and 34 bags of brown mulch…I hurt…we made one last trip to Lowes and the wife comes out with a 2 foot long turtle made of concrete and painted green. I said what is that…she says, its for the outside of the shop its on sale…ok I say as the back of my expedition had 14 bags of mulch and is pretty much full…I say, Ill throw it on the seat…she says it weighs 100 lbs…The ER Doc says I should be ok in 6 weeks after my hernia surgery….
> 
> - moke


you know what they say about mulch mike.landscapers love it,gardeners hate it.maybe i need a 100lb green concrete turtle….........nahhhhh! lucky for me the wife doesn't like to go to lowes.


----------



## pottz

> Does he look like he s smirkin on me?
> 
> - moke





> Does he look like he s smirkin on me?
> 
> - moke


hey that aint bad,maybe i do need one ?


----------



## 987Ron

My guess is also Pink Flamingos but my head cannot turn that far sideways to get a good look at the picture. 
Ouch. Turn the computer sideways and the picture realigns sideways, Ouch….


----------



## pottz

well ive got baby backs in the smoker and guests in about 20 minutes so ill probably not be back for…...well depends on how long these old people can hang ;-))


----------



## corelz125

I have a real one weighs a lot less than concrete one.


----------



## moke

I have an alligator named Elvis under the deck….what should I call this fellow? What is urs Corelz?

7300…..


----------



## EricFai

Cute turtle Mike.


----------



## corelz125

It's a box turtle my daughter calls it Franklin


----------



## EricFai

Worked on the pool deck again. Could not just trace old stringers, had to start from scratch. I don't do them enough to be quick. And the kicked my butt. But I did have time to set all of the post. Next up is the railings, and finish the bottom treads.


----------



## moke

> Worked on the pool deck again. Could not just trace old stringers, had to start from scratch. I don t do them enough to be quick. And the kicked my butt. But I did have time to set all of the post. Next up is the railings, and finish the bottom treads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


You are doing great Eric!


----------



## moke

Corelz….I always liked Benjamin Franklin….he was a bit of a perv and womanizer but super intelligent and a brave man….Frankiin it is!!!!


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Mike, I'll be glad when this is done.


----------



## moke

My wife and I are having dinner this evening….she says, lets put mulch on both sides of the shed….(I have a 12×24 shed too) ...so lets go to Lowe's tomorrow and get 12 more bags of mulch…..Ok I say…and oh she says, I think they may more concrete animals…...wait, what?


----------



## moke

> Thanks Mike, I ll be glad when this is done.
> 
> - Eric


Is this at ur house?


----------



## EricFai

Yes it is Mike, the pool is between the house and the shop. I am guessing that the old deck was around 15 years old. The joist were in good shape, thankfully. Before I installed the deck boards, I took some zip tape and ran that over the top of the joist, to keep any water out, should last for another 15 years.

I basically kept it the same, it is mainly the two of here, occasionally family. So there was no need to make it larger. And I did not want to mess with the Hosta.


----------



## moke

> Yes it is Mike, the pool is between the house and the shop. I am guessing that the old deck was around 15 years old. The joist were in good shape, thankfully. Before I installed the deck boards, I took some zip tape and ran that over the top of the joist, to keep any water out, should last for another 15 years.
> 
> I basically kept it the same, it is mainly the two of here, occasionally family. So there was no need to make it larger. And I did not want to mess with the Hosta.
> 
> - Eric


I am not familiar with zip tape…..can you elaborate….


----------



## EricFai

Basicly flashing tape, sticky as all get out. Mainly used to seal new construction windows and the framing.


----------



## moke

oh window tape…that is what i called it…..


----------



## corelz125

Mike it woulda been easier to just get a yard of mulch delivered from the landscaping company near by. I think she got the name from a cartoon that has a turtle in if.

That looks like a good days progress Eric. Look at the pre made stringers?


----------



## EricFai

Zip tape is a brand name, Also used to seal the green coated osb, the stuff is great.


----------



## moke

> Mike it woulda been easier to just get a yard of mulch delivered from the landscaping company near by. I think she got the name from a cartoon that has a turtle in if.
> 
> That looks like a good days progress Eric. Look at the pre made stringers?
> 
> - corelz125


I have 81.00 in 34 bags of mulch…..delivery is 140.00 plus product


----------



## moke

Falling asleep….nite


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My wife and I are having dinner this evening….she says, lets put mulch on both sides of the shed….(I have a 12×24 shed too) ...so lets go to Lowe s tomorrow and get 12 more bags of mulch…..Ok I say…and oh she says, I think they may more concrete animals…...wait, what?
> 
> - moke


Are a group of turtles called a "herd", "flock", ...........? )


----------



## pottz

well the guests are finally gone as are all you mokies.10:42pm my time and much later for all of you.it was a big hit tonight,ribs were perfect,street corn was great.a good time was had by all.but damn glad there gone and i can unwind !!!!!


----------



## controlfreak

I get a truckload of mulch delivered for $220 (7 yards I think) but I still have to put it in the wheel barrow and move it to its final location.

On using the cheap wood, it lasts a lot longer if you apply a protective coating after it cures out. If you look at my wood fence you will see that I missed that step.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Those are Rosie Spoon bills. They are usually alone or maybe a pair. Never saw 7 in a group before.

Corelz nice box turtle. We have a tortoise living under a large rock as you make the turn to the 10th hole on the Bobcat course.

Women crushed us in golf yesterday. My friend Gary did not play well. I shot 79

Remember the brave and fallen today.

P.S. I am back working in the shop. two Charcuterie boards in the making. Simple I know.


----------



## 987Ron

At Breakfast this am we talked about all the Uncles, Cousins, that served in WWII, Korea, Viet Nam and remembered them. None died in war, fortunately. Two were lifers, both Army. Cousin served on an early nuclear powered ship in Nam. Later died at an early age of bone cancer,.....Navy said no connection, but family disagreed. All good men. Cousin Tommy served the most dangerous, recon in Nam. My favorite cousin. After Dad died he would visit Mom and do the chores that Dad would have done, did the same for Aunt G.

Cousin Tom story. Sent home from Nam, 3-4 days later on leave at home. Small town in Oklahoma. Saw a girl who lived near his Mom's house and he grew up with. Next evening, he walked to her home, and they walked to town for a movie and dinner. Walked her home, 6 blocks from town. In the 2 blocks from her house to his, 4 young men (one thought the girl was his) jumped him to teach that Marine not to mess with other peoples girl friends. Now Tom was 4 -5 days out of Nam, Recon Patrols, 
Well 2 wound up in the hospital, broken arm, ribs, jaw. One did not require hospital but had a few bruises, the last one ran. 
Tom told me when they jumped out of the bushes and attacked he was back in Nam on patrol. Was sorry he hurt those guys. Later after being back on base and then home He told me the Base Commander called him in and dressed him down twice. I ask him why twice. Once for beating up on civilians and once because one got away. 
He never spoke of it again. Was not proud of it. A good man.


----------



## EricFai

Nice story Ron. We remember those that have Served, and thank the ones still Living. May God give the living may blessings.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, enjoy your Holiday..


----------



## 987Ron

In from the shop for a glass of iced tea. No sugar. Did not turn on the AC in the shop as i did not intend to do much but hour and a half later damp tee shirt and hot. Got that bit of a project done. 45 plus extras slats, 1/16" thick, 1 1/2" wide by 24 inches long. Now to make some bent almost full circles. 3 layers thick. Thats for another day. Kerf blade did well, saved a bit of Cherry wood.


----------



## moke

good morning gang….Happy Memorial Day….good story Ron. I personallyu am thankful for all the heros that have given their lives or a portion of their life to give us the freedom to type what we want on this page. God Bless them.


----------



## moke

On a lighter note…my day a already awesome. I see Pelosi's husband got arrested Sat nite…...we dont know why, because she says its a private matter..


----------



## splintergroup

DUI!

Amazing how he has done so well in stocks without any "hints" of pending legislation from Grandma (snort!).

No wonder why she doesn't want to push rules against congressional insider trading schemes.


----------



## BurlyBob

I saw something about Pelosi's husband being a bizillionaire and why couldn't get an Uber ride. Pretty much hits the nail on the head. I pretty much stay at home after even one beer. It's just not worth the risk and way to expensive to get nabbed for DUI.


----------



## 987Ron

Keep finding chores. Mixed up spot weed killer and put in dispenser. Humming bird feeder cleaned and refilled, Regular bird feeder empty and new bag of Sunflower seeds to open and put in. Spilled a few, so sweep up.

Take it easy for a while. Hot outside.


----------



## moke

> Need to get busy on the turning swap project. But waiting for the new Cole Jaw for that Nova chuck. I also need to have a sharping session with the lathe tools.
> 
> - arup


Say goodbye…arup


----------



## moke

> Keep finding chores. Mixed up spot weed killer and put in dispenser. Humming bird feeder cleaned and refilled, Regular bird feeder empty and new bag of Sunflower seeds to open and put in. Spilled a few, so sweep up.
> 
> Take it easy for a while. Hot outside.
> 
> - 987Ron


How do u feel about landscaping….come on up!


----------



## RichT

> On a lighter note…my day a already awesome. I see Pelosi s husband got arrested Sat nite…...we dont know why, because she says its a private matter..
> 
> - moke


DUI. Also an accident. He drunkenly pulled out onto a highway and got hit by a Jeep. From what I read, he has priors, so it should be a felony.

Of course, he won't be prosecuted like you or I would.

One big question though. Was there a passenger? And if there was, how much younger is she than Nancy?

Mark Levin calls Nancy "Stretch." Just look at those eyebrows that are almost to her hair line…lol She's had so many facelifts you could bounce a quarter off of her cheek.


----------



## moke

The Pelosi's own 5 resorts….u would think Uber would be an option bob…
She said when asked it was a private matter….I guess as the Chief Law maker, she forgot about the freedom of information act….


----------



## moke

thought better of the comment…


----------



## moke

You guys come on over tonite Fajitas on the griddle grill…and mango margs…..


----------



## moke

> You guys come on over tonite Fajitas on the griddle grill…and mango margs…..
> 
> - moke


BTW…come early and bring a shovel heh heh


----------



## pottz

> Need to get busy on the turning swap project. But waiting for the new Cole Jaw for that Nova chuck. I also need to have a sharping session with the lathe tools.
> 
> - arup
> 
> Say goodbye…arup
> 
> - moke


no one here is interested in garbage,adios ! sad these guys keep getting in.


----------



## pottz

> You guys come on over tonite Fajitas on the griddle grill…and mango margs…..
> 
> - moke


about time you fire up the marg maker.i love mango margs.our celebration was last night today just peace and a little shop work.


----------



## pottz




----------



## BurlyBob

The rain has let up. Time to fill the cup and head out to the garage. Back at you all later.


----------



## 987Ron

> Keep finding chores. Mixed up spot weed killer and put in dispenser. Humming bird feeder cleaned and refilled, Regular bird feeder empty and new bag of Sunflower seeds to open and put in. Spilled a few, so sweep up.
> 
> Take it easy for a while. Hot outside.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> How do u feel about landscaping….come on up!
> 
> - moke


landscaping is not in my vocabulary. Maybe squirt some weed killer and that is about it. Oh, pick up pine cones.

Ever see one of those gas engine powered Margarita makers. Saw one in the islands somewhere, overkill for sure but fast.


----------



## moke

> Keep finding chores. Mixed up spot weed killer and put in dispenser. Humming bird feeder cleaned and refilled, Regular bird feeder empty and new bag of Sunflower seeds to open and put in. Spilled a few, so sweep up.
> 
> Take it easy for a while. Hot outside.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> How do u feel about landscaping….come on up!
> 
> - moke
> 
> landscaping is not in my vocabulary. Maybe squirt some weed killer and that is about it. Oh, pick up pine cones.
> 
> Ever see one of those gas engine powered Margarita makers. Saw one in the islands somewhere, overkill for sure but fast.
> 
> - 987Ron


Just on TV….


----------



## northwoodsman

> Ever see one of those gas engine powered Margarita makers. Saw one in the islands somewhere, overkill for sure but fast.
> 
> - 987Ron


One of these? My buddy has one. His company used to do all of the hospitality tents and kitchen trailers for the Indy Race Cars and Professional Bull Riders Assoc. events. It's loud as heck.









The blender container goes on top of that round black base in the center of the picture. Those pipes are the exhaust. The silver butterfly shaped thing in the middle is the handle and the red gadget on the left handle is the throttle. The red switch on the bottom is the kill switch.


----------



## moke

> Ever see one of those gas engine powered Margarita makers. Saw one in the islands somewhere, overkill for sure but fast.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> One of these? My buddy has one. His company used to do all of the hospitality tents and kitchen trailers for the Indy Race Cars and Professional Bull Riders Assoc. events. It s loud as heck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blender container goes on top of that round black base in the center of the picture. Those pipes are the exhaust. The silver butterfly shaped thing in the middle is the handle and the red gadget on the left handle is the throttle. The red switch on the bottom is the kill switch.
> 
> - northwoodsman


WOW!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

looks like something tim allen would use.


----------



## pottz

> Welcome to the shop. Feel free to comment on what ever strikes you as long as it isn't Politics, Religion, insulting to a fellow LJer', curse words or dirty. One warning-then the door to Moke's Workshop closes…..
> Please, follow this and se what happens.
> 
> - zoolfiqarali


cmon,get outta here !


----------



## moke

> Welcome to the shop. Feel free to comment on what ever strikes you as long as it isn't Politics, Religion, insulting to a fellow LJer', curse words or dirty. One warning-then the door to Moke's Workshop closes…..
> Please, follow this and se what happens.
> 
> - zoolfiqarali


See you jack ass….Who ever you are, I am retired, I can block you all day long…it'll give me something to do….
You are virus…much the same as Covid….go away


----------



## BurlyBob

You tell 'em, Mike. I'm tired of puss heads like that.


----------



## RichT

> See you jack ass….Who ever you are, I am retired, I can block you all day long…it ll give me something to do….
> You are virus…much the same as Covid….go away
> 
> - moke


Dirty Harry couldn't have said it better.


----------



## moke

Anybody here ever even know someone that bought any of those plans? I don't….evidentially they think these 15 great people r easy marks….they are wrong!!!

I'll try to check the workshop and block twice as often….

(it gets me out of landscaping for a break, too)


----------



## RichT

> Anybody here ever even know someone that bought any of those plans? I don t….evidentially they think these 15 great people r easy marks….they are wrong!!!
> 
> - moke


Ted's plans are available for free via Bit Torrent. I have the full collection. It's nothing more than a collection of random plans pilfered from various sources.


----------



## pottz

> See you jack ass….Who ever you are, I am retired, I can block you all day long…it ll give me something to do….
> You are virus…much the same as Covid….go away
> 
> - moke
> 
> Dirty Harry couldn t have said it better.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## northwoodsman

Most losers just try to slip in unnoticed, this person is a real arrogant SOB.


----------



## RichT

> Most losers just try to slip in unnoticed, this person is a real arrogant SOB.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I have a pretty good idea who this one might be. It shows too much local knowledge to be a random spammer.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Most losers just try to slip in unnoticed, this person is a real arrogant SOB.
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> I have a pretty good idea who this one might be. It shows too much local knowledge to be a random spammer.
> 
> - Rich


You're right Rich, it does look very targeted. I think we have the same culprit in mind.


----------



## 987Ron

Fame and Success often attracts the wrong people.

Nice burst of rain this evening. See that I have a gutter that needs cleaning. Running over the edge. Pine needles at the drain outlet. As usual. 15 ft. up.


----------



## pottz

> Fame and Success often attracts the wrong people.
> 
> Nice burst of rain this evening. See that I have a gutter that needs cleaning. Running over the edge. Pine needles at the drain outlet. As usual. 15 ft. up.
> 
> - 987Ron


you should check out those gutter screens they make,keeps the leaves from clogging gutters and you off a ladder.stay safe ron.


----------



## 987Ron

The gutter screens do keep out the leaves but we have pine needles. The blow in and sick into the holes in the screen. After a bit water just runs over the top of the gutter and to the ground. At nearly $4 a ft. kind of pricey.

I do stay off the ladder, neighbors kid (19) does the back and front ones twice a year takes him less than 30 min. All the blockage is at the downpipes. 4 of them $20-$30 and we are both happy. The other one hardly ever clogs, opposite side of the house and away from the pine trees.


----------



## BurlyBob

This was my workout today. I'm real close to matching the other side and have decided to call it good enough for now.l about 3/32" high on this side. Tomorrow I get both sides set up for the legs and start putting the legs together. Right now I need some Tylenol.


----------



## pottz

> This was my workout today. I m real close to matching the other side and have decided to call it good enough for now.l about 3/32" high on this side. Tomorrow I get both sides set up for the legs and start putting the legs together. Right now I need some Tylenol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats when i would have gotten out my makita "electric" planer bob ! and if it was less than 15" it would have gone through my big boy dewalt planer.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## moke

looking good bob!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The gutter screens do keep out the leaves but we have pine needles. The blow in and sick into the holes in the screen. After a bit water just runs over the top of the gutter and to the ground. At nearly $4 a ft. kind of pricey.
> Packed in pine needles do not blow out either unless one gets on the roof at the right angle, do not do that.
> 
> I do stay off the ladder, neighbors kid (19) does the back and front ones twice a year takes him less than 30 min. All the blockage is at the downpipes. 4 of them $20-$30 and we are both happy. The other one hardly ever clogs, opposite side of the house and away from the pine trees.
> 
> - 987Ron


I thought about gutter covers but no way to clean out the moss that will fill the gutters )


----------



## pottz

> The gutter screens do keep out the leaves but we have pine needles. The blow in and sick into the holes in the screen. After a bit water just runs over the top of the gutter and to the ground. At nearly $4 a ft. kind of pricey.
> Packed in pine needles do not blow out either unless one gets on the roof at the right angle, do not do that.
> 
> I do stay off the ladder, neighbors kid (19) does the back and front ones twice a year takes him less than 30 min. All the blockage is at the downpipes. 4 of them $20-$30 and we are both happy. The other one hardly ever clogs, opposite side of the house and away from the pine trees.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I thought about gutter covers but no way to clean out the moss that will fill the gutters )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i guess we all have different issues. for me the first big rain washes all the big green beatles that have died and rolled into the gutters,usually 10-30 will wash out the down spouts.


----------



## EricFai

You guys have a lot of iime today, lots to go through, DUI, feeding the birds, chores, spammers. And then there is Bob working on his bench, looks good go.

I worked on the pool deck again. Just about done, some finishing touches and a few benches. Need lumber for those. 









View from the shop porch









All in all a great weekend and the bulk of the project done. Need to make some time to clean the shop. My collection box under the table saw is over flowing. Customized the rails today, beveled the top edge and ran a dado cut in the bottom to accept the balisters.


----------



## moke

Falling asleep in the chair again….nite…


----------



## pottz

> You guys have a lot of iime today, lots to go through, DUI, feeding the birds, chores, spammers. And then there is Bob working on his bench, looks good go.
> 
> I worked on the pool deck again. Just about done, some finishing touches and a few benches. Need lumber for those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the shop porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a great weekend and the bulk of the project done. Need to make some time to clean the shop. My collection box under the table saw is over flowing. Customized the rails today, beveled the top edge and ran a dado cut in the bottom to accept the balisters.
> 
> - Eric


so am i good to come in a speedo or what ?


----------



## EricFai

The wife may not approve.


----------



## pottz

> The wife may not approve.
> 
> - Eric


or are you afraid of competition buddy-lol.


----------



## EricFai

Yea, right. I have to fight the eomen off or she will get jealous.


----------



## pottz

> Yea, right. I have to fight the eomen off or she will get jealous.
> 
> - Eric


what the hell is the (eomen) ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I thought about gutter covers but no way to clean out the moss that will fill the gutters )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i guess we all have different issues. for me the first big rain washes all the big green beatles that have died and rolled into the gutters,usually 10-30 will wash out the down spouts.
> 
> - pottz


I was seriously thinking about them when I found about an inch of moss. ;( Have to take the system apart about every other year to clean out moss without fir needles )

Pool deck looks good Eric.


----------



## pottz

> I thought about gutter covers but no way to clean out the moss that will fill the gutters )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i guess we all have different issues. for me the first big rain washes all the big green beatles that have died and rolled into the gutters,usually 10-30 will wash out the down spouts.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I was seriously thinking about them when I found about an inch of moss. ;( Have to take the system apart about every other year to clean out moss without fir needles )
> 
> Pool deck looks good Eric.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah i know where your at moss is a big issue,at least for now.with global warming that moss will be dried up an dead in a few years bob.problem solved ! hell i wish i had a moss problem.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It dries up in the summer and comes back in full force in the fall ) I doubt global warming will win over moss! ))


----------



## pottz

> It dries up in the summer and comes back in full force in the fall ) I doubt global warming will win over moss! ))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i dont know bob the doomes day sayers say you'll be a desert very soon ? i really dont give a ********************,what the hell can i do. for the gov. too spend and wast money thinking they can change climate change is insane and a huge waste of tax payer money ! the earth has gone through many cycles,and it will again.we cant spend our way out of that !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pottz, CA will probably be a desert. Northern states are becoming wetter. Higher temps mean more evaporation over the oceans. That water has to go somewhere. Durum wheat, also called pasta wheat or macaroni wheat, was a gold mine for ND farmers. In the last decade or two, increasing humidity in ND has cut the quality of Durum wheat. Slight temp increases have shortened the growing cycle of soybeans, that day or two of the beans filling out has cut yields up to 10%. When the grain field was about to ripen when I was a kid, dad would irrigate it to hold it green as long as possible so the kernels would fill out as much as possible. The advantage of being able to control the water supply  A friend who is a Canadian forester told me the slight temp increase changed the pine beetle life cycle from 2 years to one. That increased the number of them killing trees by 3 or 4 times. LB may have a new bug in Oregon moving north that is killing his walnut tree. It is too small to see. He will know for sure in a few more years. It shades his house on sunny hot summer afternoons. They say not to use the deadwood because it spreads the bug ;((

Lots of evidence of warming. Lots of debates about the cause. Will anything the gubbermint does impact the changes? I doubt it. Too little too late if they could have any impact.


----------



## 987Ron

> You guys have a lot of iime today, lots to go through, DUI, feeding the birds, chores, spammers. And then there is Bob working on his bench, looks good go.
> 
> I worked on the pool deck again. Just about done, some finishing touches and a few benches. Need lumber for those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the shop porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a great weekend and the bulk of the project done. Need to make some time to clean the shop. My collection box under the table saw is over flowing. Customized the rails today, beveled the top edge and ran a dado cut in the bottom to accept the balisters.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> so am i good to come in a speedo or what ?
> 
> - pottz


Speedo? I still have some FKK signs


----------



## 987Ron

Morning hazy and muggy out. humid later and high 80s.

Trip to the store for Dog Food, cannot let those guys get table food. They eat to much. But may be cheaper than Kibble and canned dog food.

Shop to day No. 1 is to make a steam box for bending wood. Steamer arrives tomorrow.

Have a good week it is shorter than most.


----------



## corelz125

That was a productive weekend for you Eric knocking that off the to do list. Nice work


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Corelz, long weekend. Better half wants some benches built in now. Which is a good idea.


----------



## corelz125

Gonna go with the same wood or try something different for the benches?


----------



## Peteybadboy

A couple of walnut charcuterie boards in process.










Tinted epoxy to fill holes.

I hope that can of waterlox is still good. I filled I w glass beads to push the air out.

The one on top will have nice grain


----------



## 987Ron

Make good boards kind of look like a slice of Ham. Be better than that when you are done.


----------



## northwoodsman

I still subscribe to and read my hometown newspaper online from the small town I grew up in. I just read where a guy had a router set up in his garage workshop over the weekend and walked next door to his neighbors house. When he looked out the window he saw smoke coming from the garage door. His router was on fire. The garage wasn't a total loss but there was a lot of water damage when he put the fire out with a garden hose and 6 fire extinguishers. I'm thinking maybe it was a CNC router and he started a project and walked away but the article didn't get into the specifics. I have seen 5-6 people do this with their cheap little hobby lasers in the past 6 months. They have flame sensors but they deactivate them because they are too sensitive as they get set off by the bright light of the laser. Sounds like a design flaw to me.


----------



## moke

> You guys have a lot of iime today, lots to go through, DUI, feeding the birds, chores, spammers. And then there is Bob working on his bench, looks good go.
> 
> I worked on the pool deck again. Just about done, some finishing touches and a few benches. Need lumber for those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the shop porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a great weekend and the bulk of the project done. Need to make some time to clean the shop. My collection box under the table saw is over flowing. Customized the rails today, beveled the top edge and ran a dado cut in the bottom to accept the balisters.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> so am i good to come in a speedo or what ?
> 
> - pottz


NO ….....PLEASE GOD NO!!!!


----------



## moke

> A couple of walnut charcuterie boards in process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinted epoxy to fill holes.
> 
> I hope that can of waterlox is still good. I filled I w glass beads to push the air out.
> 
> The one on top will have nice grain
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Those will look nice…


----------



## pottz

> You guys have a lot of iime today, lots to go through, DUI, feeding the birds, chores, spammers. And then there is Bob working on his bench, looks good go.
> 
> I worked on the pool deck again. Just about done, some finishing touches and a few benches. Need lumber for those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the shop porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a great weekend and the bulk of the project done. Need to make some time to clean the shop. My collection box under the table saw is over flowing. Customized the rails today, beveled the top edge and ran a dado cut in the bottom to accept the balisters.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> so am i good to come in a speedo or what ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> NO ….....PLEASE GOD NO!!!!
> 
> - moke


so you want me totally naked, im up for it.ill bring the lotion ;-)) ill bring duckie to,he loves the water.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like a good start Petey 

NWW, I just googled CNC fires. They are common ;((

In the early days of automation, I did a lot of troubleshooting at a steel plant. They had a cutting torch that had about 10 cutting heads. In those days the drafting department drew drawing for the system to follow. When a fly landed on the drawing the system followed the fly )


----------



## corelz125

That's funny Bob but an expensive mistake. Not much to do with a crooked piece of steel


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, I'll use the sane type of wood, nothing to special. Just a place to sit for a few. It's a small space. From the pool to the outer edge it's only 6' then the taper goes from 5' at the pool to 7' at the railing. So not much room up there.


----------



## 987Ron

Nice early evening, a bit warm but on the porch with the ceiling fans awhirl and a gin and tonic in hand, what could be better. Now I am not partial to Gin and Tonic but if we have covid and monkeypox malaria could be next. So a head start on stamping out malaria. Gin and Tonic, that is tonic with real quine water. After two feeling fine.

Dinner is pork loin off the grill, sweet potatoes, British Mushy peas, and fresh strawberries and ice cream for desert. 
Life is good.

Later …. maybe.


----------



## moke

> You guys have a lot of iime today, lots to go through, DUI, feeding the birds, chores, spammers. And then there is Bob working on his bench, looks good go.
> 
> I worked on the pool deck again. Just about done, some finishing touches and a few benches. Need lumber for those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the shop porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a great weekend and the bulk of the project done. Need to make some time to clean the shop. My collection box under the table saw is over flowing. Customized the rails today, beveled the top edge and ran a dado cut in the bottom to accept the balisters.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> so am i good to come in a speedo or what ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> NO ….....PLEASE GOD NO!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> so you want me totally naked, im up for it.ill bring the lotion ;-)) ill bring duckie to,he loves the water.
> 
> - pottz


I am sitting in the corner of the room shaking with fear….I am possibly scared for life…..Corelz, please send back up….code 2


----------



## EricFai

Mike, fear of what you might not see. I think I'm safe. Upstate SC is a good size area, and I don't think he could fine the place. I'm kinda out in the middle of nowhere, great place.


----------



## 987Ron

Eric If he shows up send him over to Carolinas Foothills Resort, Chesnee, SC He would fit right in. 
"Fun in the Sun"


----------



## EricFai

Totally Agree Ron.


----------



## pottz

> Mike, fear of what you might not see. I think I m safe. Upstate SC is a good size area, and I don t think he could fine the place. I m kinda out in the middle of nowhere, great place.
> 
> - Eric


oh so nieve, pay a few bucks for a search,google earth, a plane ticket and im on your new deck by tomorrow afternoon my friend. hey ill even bring some steaks !!!


----------



## moke

> Mike, fear of what you might not see. I think I m safe. Upstate SC is a good size area, and I don t think he could fine the place. I m kinda out in the middle of nowhere, great place.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> oh so nieve, pay a few bucks for a search,google earth, a plane ticket and im on your new deck by tomorrow afternoon my friend. hey ill even bring some steaks !!!
> 
> - pottz


And a blanket?


----------



## corelz125

A flat space to lay the towels down or a cold beverage at arms reach of the pool. Benchs will get plenty of use


----------



## corelz125

The pic of the duck in his pink booties and house dress i still get nightmares forget the 2 of you chunky dipping. I'll need serious therapy


----------



## moke

> The pic of the duck in his pink booties and house dress i still get nightmares forget the 2 of you chunky dipping. I ll need serious therapy
> 
> - corelz125


Rum Therapy?


----------



## moke

7400!!!


----------



## corelz125

> The pic of the duck in his pink booties and house dress i still get nightmares forget the 2 of you chunky dipping. I ll need serious therapy
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Rum Therapy?
> 
> - moke


More like shock therapy would be needed


----------



## moke

Remember the Duck has feathers…..Pottz not so much! I'll supply the bite blocks….

I've been tased…its gonna suk


----------



## pottz

man you two are really killin the party.hell the duck might even be a swinger ?


----------



## moke

> man you two are really killin the party.hell the duck might even be a swinger ?
> 
> - pottz


AHHHHHHHH


----------



## pottz

dead night mike,looks like just you and me.i guess the long weekend wore eveybody out ?


----------



## corelz125

Pink booties, you mean swinging both ways?


----------



## pottz

> Pink booties, you mean swinging both ways?
> 
> - corelz125


probably better we never know what goes on behind closed doors in that house ;-/)


----------



## moke

> dead night mike,looks like just you and me.i guess the long weekend wore eveybody out ?
> 
> - pottz


Me too! I had a plumber and a electrician both here today…...they wore me out!


----------



## moke

> Pink booties, you mean swinging both ways?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> probably better we never know what goes on behind closed doors in that house ;-/)
> 
> - pottz


AHHHHHHHH


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wildlife is having a party. There was a kangaroo wrestling with a guy for 5 minutes in Australia. Was it Duckie?

9 yo girl playing hide and seek with friends was attacked by a cougar in eastern WA. She is recovering.

Alligators are feasting in FL ;((

I'll stay high and dry!


----------



## corelz125

Plumber and electrician? sounds like an expensive day Mike


----------



## moke

Plumber was a friend…cost me a Mikey burger and some busch light…..the Electrician was repairing an original screw up….two outlets in the lathe section corner of the shop that he did not run power to…..


----------



## pottz

> Plumber was a friend…cost me a Mikey burger and some busch light…..the Electrician was repairing an original screw up….two outlets in the lathe section corner of the shop that he did not run power to…..
> 
> - moke


outlets with no power ? so where did the wiring go ?


----------



## moke

Was never put in…...


----------



## moke

I never used them, they are around the furnace…..but I decided to put the mesh router in one….I discovered it was dead about 4 months ago…I just finally got the guy there…..


----------



## pottz

so the boxes were in with plugs and cover plates ?


----------



## moke

> so the boxes were in with plugs and cover plates ?
> 
> - pottz


Yes, but you have to understand that there are 46 - boxes of 110 and 8 - 220 It wasn't hard t miss


----------



## pottz

hey maybe he ran out of wire and figured youd never notice ;-))

well im out kids,tomorrow.


----------



## moke

Me too…..the shop is a mess….needs cleaning tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's suppose to be in the 70's tomorrow so we're headed out for morels again.

Today I sharpened irons on the 7 planes. I wore those down pretty well yesterday on the bench.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Getting really hot here. Golf gym and I will be in a coma for an hour. Maybe get in the shop for some sanding?

New sod lawn is now 8" high. Service won't cut it until the roots are holding. I think they are holding!

No sign of the cabinet guys to finish up their work.

Truck update. They have the parts. It was a recall for the clutch, (I did not get a notice) What if I was on rt 81 going to the NJ shore? I was told it might be ready on Friday.

Meanwhile I am driving a really sexy minivan rental.

I am losing my patience with everyone.

AARGHH!


----------



## Gene01

Got to BIL's place yesterday at around 3 pm. 
Long, tiring trip. Got great gas mileage in our hybrid Ford. At one point, with a following wind, we were averaging 56 MPG. Overall, we averaged 46 MPG. 
Lowest gas price we saw was $ 3.99 in MO. Around $4.50 + here, in IL. 
BIL, has been turning some gorgeous bowls, incorporating colored resins. He's doing some fractal burning, too. But, I haven't seen those projects yet. 
We plan to start the trip home to AZ, on the 8th. Or 9th.


----------



## BB1

Sorry you're stuck in a minivan rental. Last year we had to get a rental after our other vehicle had to have some body work due to someone sideswiping and damaging the back panel. Went to pick up our economy car (cheapest) and was told they didn't have any. Before I could protest about cost, I was offered a red Mystang convertible for the same price. Sure…that would be fine.  Was a fun few days!!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning here in S. GA. Up and already and hour in the shop. Planned down a jig I made to the right thickness. Jig is to bend 1 1/2" slats to make a 220 degree part of a circle. 10 1/2' diameter.

Planning plywood is a dust collector clogger. As the planner goes through the layers, cross layers plane into 3-4" long splinters, clogging the inlet of the collector, has a cross bar to keep chunks out. Got it done.

Off to the grocery with the wife, driving sometimes for her is not easy with the retina problem. Get to pick some of my not good for me stuff.

Later


----------



## corelz125

Petey you can get a lot of lumber in a mini van.


----------



## moke

Petey, it is obligatory that you drive a minivan 5 mph under the posted limit….otherwise you could lose your Mom card…...I've only had a rental car 4 or 5 times in my life, seems like a PITA.

Ron…what are you making?

Gene…your vacation sounds like fun….AZ may be a heck of a drive…..sounds like ur BIL is a good turner!

Bbob…careful in the woods…..after retirement we still fall ok, we just don't get well

I just doing work on various projects today, got to many going and way too many lined up…..I will check more, to make sure our "plans" friends aren't smirkin' on us….


----------



## Knockonit

77 overnite, shop stayed in 70s with OH door open, gonna hit a hundy today, glad the ac units are working great, 
counting the days till i pull the work plug, hope to finish last project by end of june, and then is living that retirement dream, 
had planned on a trip to midwest to see the ole gals friends from collage, plan was to drive back pick up a dual axle trailer and haul back some wood i can't get in Az. so, rethinking that one, may end up buying and finding a transporter, or …who knows, found a few great sawyers in southern indiana, and in georgia, have a daughter there so trip was/necessary, 
still configuring shop, hehe, but close, one its pretty cemented will finish the dust collection system, and then. 
who knows
happy june
rj in az


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron…what are you making?
> 
> I just doing work on various projects today, got to many going and way too many lined up…..I will check more, to make sure our "plans" friends aren t smirkin on us….
> 
> - moke


Woodcraft Mag has an interexting round box featured in the latest issue. So am making 5 of them, Christmas boxes for the girls. Girls being Wife, Daughter, DIL, Granddaughter, and Grandson's Girl friend. Can not leave anyone out. Started this years ago, a box at Christmas, their tradition not mine. 5 is to many. Makes it a production set up a tool, saw, drill press and do it 5 times.

Just finished a Steamer Box as a project to do the above project. Bend some slates for the drawers sides. 3 drawers per box, 15 total.

May do some pictures but this is not original, just a copy of the Magazine article.


----------



## moke

> Ron…what are you making?
> 
> I just doing work on various projects today, got to many going and way too many lined up…..I will check more, to make sure our "plans" friends aren t smirkin on us….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Woodcraft Mag has an interexting round box featured in the latest issue. So am making 5 of them, Christmas boxes for the girls. Girls being Wife, Daughter, DIL, Granddaughter, and Grandson s Girl friend. Can not leave anyone out. Started this years ago, a box at Christmas, their tradition not mine. 5 is to many. Makes it a production set up a tool, saw, drill press and do it 5 times.
> 
> Just finished a Steamer Box as a project to do the above project. Bend some slates for the drawers sides. 3 drawers per box, 15 total.
> 
> May do some pictures but this is not original, just a copy of the Magazine article.
> 
> - 987Ron


That sounds great…..never used a steamer…

I have a niece that is a real princess, no matter how much time I put in for her behalf it is never enough, then seldom said thanks. I used to make a lot of clocks. I enjoyed it. She decided that she should have a new clock every year for Xmas….I told her sorry, that doesn't work for me….


----------



## controlfreak

> Ron…what are you making?
> 
> I just doing work on various projects today, got to many going and way too many lined up…..I will check more, to make sure our "plans" friends aren t smirkin on us….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Woodcraft Mag has an interexting round box featured in the latest issue. So am making 5 of them, Christmas boxes for the girls. Girls being Wife, Daughter, DIL, Granddaughter, and Grandson s Girl friend. Can not leave anyone out. Started this years ago, a box at Christmas, their tradition not mine. 5 is to many. Makes it a production set up a tool, saw, drill press and do it 5 times.
> 
> Just finished a Steamer Box as a project to do the above project. Bend some slates for the drawers sides. 3 drawers per box, 15 total.
> 
> May do some pictures but this is not original, just a copy of the Magazine article.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> That sounds great…..never used a steamer…
> 
> I have a niece that is a real princess, no matter how much time I put in for her behalf it is never enough, then seldom said thanks. I used to make a lot of clocks. I enjoyed it. She decided that she should have a new clock every year for Xmas….I told her sorry, that doesn t work for me….
> 
> - moke


I often think back to when I was a kid, I clearly didn't say thank you enough. I don't know if it was my parents being tired and not mandating it enough with their sixth kid or if I was dense. I regret it now but Moke, she may come around and surprise you one day.


----------



## bandit571

Just feeling "Groovy" right now…









1 hour IN the shop, today..









12 grooves milled….today


----------



## 987Ron

I am fortunate as my Girls always thank me and make over the things I have made and given them. They even use the Jewelry boxes and have them out on chests where they can be seen. A string and berry inlaid tray I did for the DIL she will not use, has it on a stand in a glass fronted chest with her china. Says it is to good to use. The cutting boards are used and on the center island in the kitchen. The FKK sign is still in the cabana by the pool. Not followed though as far as I know.

All my girls are ones I am proud of. Have not met the Grandson's girlfriend yet but will.


----------



## moke

> Ron…what are you making?
> 
> I just doing work on various projects today, got to many going and way too many lined up…..I will check more, to make sure our "plans" friends aren t smirkin on us….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Woodcraft Mag has an interexting round box featured in the latest issue. So am making 5 of them, Christmas boxes for the girls. Girls being Wife, Daughter, DIL, Granddaughter, and Grandson s Girl friend. Can not leave anyone out. Started this years ago, a box at Christmas, their tradition not mine. 5 is to many. Makes it a production set up a tool, saw, drill press and do it 5 times.
> 
> Just finished a Steamer Box as a project to do the above project. Bend some slates for the drawers sides. 3 drawers per box, 15 total.
> 
> May do some pictures but this is not original, just a copy of the Magazine article.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> That sounds great…..never used a steamer…
> 
> I have a niece that is a real princess, no matter how much time I put in for her behalf it is never enough, then seldom said thanks. I used to make a lot of clocks. I enjoyed it. She decided that she should have a new clock every year for Xmas….I told her sorry, that doesn t work for me….
> 
> - moke
> 
> I often think back to when I was a kid, I clearly didn t say thank you enough. I don t know if it was my parents being tired and not mandating it enough with their sixth kid or if I was dense. I regret it now but Moke, she may come around and surprise you one day.
> 
> - controlfreak


That would be nice. she's in her mid thirties now….I go over board, I say it too much…I even thank Alexa for turning the lights on…


----------



## moke

> I am fortunate as my Girls always thank me and make over the things I have made and given them. They even use the Jewelry boxes and have them out on chests where they can be seen. A string and berry inlaid tray I did for the DIL she will not use, has it on a stand in a glass fronted chest with her china. Says it is to good to use. The cutting boards are used and on the center island in the kitchen. The FKK sign is still in the cabana by the pool. Not followed though as far as I know.
> 
> All my girls are ones I am proud of. Have not met the Grandson s girlfriend yet but will.
> 
> - 987Ron


That sounds nice Ron….My wife is always telling me how nice things are that I make, but in the beginning I made some clinkers…I made her a bowl one time that was the ugliest thing I ever saw, and she still made over it…I am sure she does out of love for me, but I there are times, I could use someone to say…nope that is ugly start over.

I always have a stash of pens to give to people that come over, it is in my home office…it steadily dwindles….without me giving them away….I am sure she has to realize that I know…..at this point somewhere, she has to have a hundred pens.


----------



## 987Ron

I have made some things and given away and never to be seen again. Probably for the good. Some things I thought were neat but the person receiving the item doesn't care to use, Pizza Paddles and French rolling pins come to mind.


----------



## moke

> I have made some things and given away and never to be seen again. Probably for the good. Some things I thought were neat but the person receiving the item doesn t care to use, Pizza Paddles and French rolling pins come to mind.
> 
> - 987Ron


With your abilities that just seems to be a shame…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez the reason for renting the mini van was I was on a mission to move the lumber out of the storage unit. (also my truck was dead)

BB1 - thanks Mustang sounded like fun.

Konckonit - welcome to this forum. (or maybe I missed you posting hear?)

Bandit who wrote "Feeling Groovy" hit Wrighter was from Queens.

Gene Howe - 56mpg! that saw got way cheaper.

Dinner company tonight.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Hey question - Chuck is slipping in my drill press.

First thought is to remove it and get it cleaned from dirt grease etc.

Any other ideas?

I'll check other forums too


----------



## 987Ron

*Petey * Is the drill press slipping from the jaws or is the entire jaw assembly ,mandrel, slipping on the Morse Taper. Mine fell out once cleaned the taper as clean as I could and tapped it in tight No more problems.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

The motor is running, it's turning the pulleys. Mandrel is slipping in the Taper. I can hold and spin it by hand it's that bad. Running a large Forster but still. Any Ideas? I plan to remove it and clean the parts and bang it back in tomorrow.


----------



## 987Ron

Yours is doing exactly what mine did. Clean it really well, no lube, retract the jaws so any banging will not be on them. I used a piece of hardwod as a spacer for the mallet to hit. Did not take a lot of banding or hard hitting. If it does not work rotate the taper 90 degrees or so and try again. Should not be a big deal. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## northwoodsman

> I have made some things and given away and never to be seen again. Probably for the good. Some things I thought were neat but the person receiving the item doesn t care to use, Pizza Paddles and French rolling pins come to mind.
> 
> - 987Ron


French rolling pins don't get used more than a few times a year in my kitchen but they sure are nice to have! Pizza peels are handy but I use them for things other than pizza normally. They are too big to keep handy. The Oven Squirrel is the gadget to make and give away. If anyone has a laser and uses Lightburn I scanned the shape and saved it in Lightburn if you want it for a pattern.


----------



## moke

> Ron,
> 
> The motor is running, it s turning the pulleys. Mandrel is slipping in the Taper. I can hold and spin it by hand it s that bad. Running a large Forster but still. Any Ideas? I plan to remove it and clean the parts and bang it back in tomorrow.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That is exactly what I would do….maybe even use the handle to force it down onto some wood or something too….also if you have a wire wheel…gently go the length of the taper….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you can also get it *HERE* :<)))))))))))))))


----------



## BurlyBob

Back from the timber with close to 1 1/2 gallons of morels. Looks like this is the last outing as things are drying up out there.

I'm hoping tomorrow to get back in the shop or crap o'Dear…yard work.


----------



## corelz125

Squirrels arent one of my favorite animals right now but those are a good idea.


----------



## corelz125

So how much lumber were you able to get inside that minivan? I would of had the tires rubbing against the wheel well


----------



## pottz

> Yours is doing exactly what mine did. Clean it really well, no lube, retract the jaws so any banging will not be on them. I used a piece of hardwod as a spacer for the mallet to hit. Did not take a lot of banding or hard hitting. If it does not work rotate the taper 90 degrees or so and try again. Should not be a big deal.
> Hope that helps.
> 
> - 987Ron


yep same for me,it's gotta be clean.


----------



## pottz

> Squirrels arent one of my favorite animals right now but those are a good idea.
> 
> - corelz125


i made a combo toaster tong oven rack puller,wife says,what do i need that for.she said i need oven mits to remove whats in the oven so why pull the rack out with the puller then use the mits to remove ? i had to agree,it makes no sense.


----------



## EricFai

I have a pattern for squirrel push/pull, out of a WoodCraft mag. Made some great gifts.


----------



## pottz

> I have a pattern for squirrel push/pull, out of a WoodCraft mag. Made some great gifts.
> 
> - Eric


i thought so too,made several as gifts last xmas.havn't had anyone come back and say,wow,that very usefull-lol.


----------



## pottz

hey i never said but im good friends with johnny depp and he just won 13 mil,thats after paying her 2 mil.so he's gonna but everyone on mokes shop a brand new 5hp pro grade sawstop as a celebration.well just as soon as he can figure out how to get the 13 mil from someone who doesn't have it ? stand by guys,ill keep you all informed ! wooooh hooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hey im makin room for mine right now,i suggest the same !


----------



## pottz

*SEE,I TOLD YOU GUYS !!!!*


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz I am overwhelmed by the new 5hp Saw Stop, but I am trying to downsize a bit. So please tell Johnny thank you but could he send mine to the Wahoo School for their Woodshop and classes. They can thank Johnny directly as I take no credit for this gift from Johnny. It will serve a better use at Wahoo than I could ever give it.

Thanks Pottz for letting us know.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I am overwhelmed by the new 5hp Saw Stop, but I am trying to downsize a bit. So please tell Johnny thank you but could he send mine to the Wahoo School for their Woodshop and classes. They can thank Johnny directly as I take no credit for this gift from Johnny. It will serve a better use at Wahoo than I could ever give it.
> 
> Thanks Pottz for letting us know.
> 
> - 987Ron


im sure johnny wont mind,and just as soon as he sobers up ill ask him ron ! hey he needed to celebrate and unwind ?


----------



## corelz125

Little project to keep these out of the way.


----------



## pottz

> Little project to keep these out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


good use of wasted space bud.


----------



## corelz125

And plywood cut offs used up


----------



## northwoodsman

The judge gave Amber Heard the choice of a Festool Domino 700 XL or $2M. It took her 4 hours to decide. My source tells me that if the judge would have included the Connector kit she would have taken the Domino combo since it had a higher value.


----------



## EricFai

Nothing like good organization in the kitchen.

Johnny did score at that.


----------



## moke

> Little project to keep these out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> good use of wasted space bud.
> 
> - pottz


NIce!


----------



## pottz

> The judge gave Amber Heard the choice of a Festool Domino 700 XL or $2M. It took her 4 hours to decide. My source tells me that if the judge would have included the Connector kit she would have taken the Domino combo since it had a higher value.
> 
> - northwoodsman


well i dont know if she would have,but that dunb ass lawyer she had would have-lmao !!!


----------



## corelz125

I had better things to watch then those 2 argue that they hurt each others feelings


----------



## pottz

> I had better things to watch then those 2 argue that they hurt each others feelings
> 
> - corelz125


you missed a hilarious show buddy. but hey the bill cosby show is up next.sure to entertain !!!!


----------



## corelz125

That swine should be locked up for the rest of his life.


----------



## moke

> The judge gave Amber Heard the choice of a Festool Domino 700 XL or $2M. It took her 4 hours to decide. My source tells me that if the judge would have included the Connector kit she would have taken the Domino combo since it had a higher value.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Now that right there, is funny!!!!!


----------



## moke

Had a little excitement tonight, the neighbor came over and said he thought that the lady across the street had just had a break in attempt…and she did. My friend and her lived together for 5 years and she kicked him out…it was his house….he moved to MO to be warmer, and get away from Iowa taxes. She has now found a new boyfriend and moved 45 miles North of here. Two "gentleman" wearing hoodies and sporting IL plates pulled off two screens and tried to enter thru the windows but they were locked. They only attempted for 30 seconds and took off. The neighbors came and got me….

There is the most annoying wiener dog in the yard behind hers and barks constantly…we all detest him…he will try to bite you thru the chain link fence, but ironically that is what chased them off. Now my Golden's, who bark at lots of things….not a peep….nice
This all happened in broad daylight…there was a woman in the car that knocked on the door first…evidentially someone in the neighborhood told these folks that she was not there most of the time….that is what concerns me…...

Oh BTW…the whole time I was across the street my phone was blowing up…someone hacked my facebook account and friended a bunch of people….meanwhile my wife and SIL was at a Celtic concert…..yes Pottzy, I know, no guitar riffs, drum solos…nothing!!!! What a zoo tonite!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Had a little excitement tonight, the neighbor came over and said he thought that the lady across the street had just had a break in attempt…and she did. My friend and her lived together for 5 years and she kicked him out…it was his house….he moved to MO to be warmer, and get away from Iowa taxes. She has now found a new boyfriend and moved 45 miles North of here. Two "gentleman" wearing hoodies and sporting IL plates pulled off two screens and tried to enter thru the windows but they were locked. They only attempted for 30 seconds and took off. The neighbors came and got me….
> 
> There is the most annoying wiener dog in the yard behind hers and barks constantly…we all detest him…he will try to bite you thru the chain link fence, but ironically that is what chased them off. Now my Golden s, who bark at lots of things….not a peep….
> This all happened in broad daylight…there was a woman in the car that knocked on the door first…evidentially someone in the neighborhood told these folks that she was not there most of the time….that is what concerns me…...
> 
> - moke


Glad to hear that was exciting instead of common. Ladybug barked at all people passing. She was an ideal watchdog. 95 pounds but she wouldn't bite if she got out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Today the Ring camera app had a guy doing less than 5 mph do a hit and run on a parked car. ) Obviously, a porch pirate searching the neighborhood for deliveries. The ones that follow the trucks get the packages before people get a notification on their phones; 1 to 3 minutes and it is gone ;((


----------



## moke

Time to hit the sack…..


----------



## RichT

I was just banned from The Woodshed for saying that a video posted by one of the "members" over there was a joke…which it was, but that's neither here nor there. Free speech is verboten there.

At least Bandit571 and I can talk here without histrionics. I hold no grudge. It's your thread, and you can run it however you wish.

P.S. I don't want back. See ya.


----------



## bandit571

It is really simple…someone comes into YOUR house, and wants to pick a fight….yep, see ya!

That is one of the few rules I enforce, over there.










I'm too busy for any fighting …..


----------



## RichT

> I m too busy for any fighting …..
> 
> - bandit571


LMAO. I wasn't fighting anyone. I expressed an opinion in a polite manner.

See ya… Won't miss ya.


----------



## bandit571

Same….


----------



## RichT

> Same….
> 
> - bandit571


Apparently my thought that you and I could talk here without histrionics was premature.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke-wild day for you!

Corlez 8 slabs 100lp ea?



















Thursday is kind of a free day for me.

Some shop time, to get my drill press working again.

Beautiful morning here.

Peace to Rich and Bandit.

Have a good day all


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, Going to be hot here today, 93, have to have AC on in the shop.

Test drive of the new Steam generator and my steam box. Slats are on 1/16" thick, so should not take to long to get them in shape to put on the bending jig. Instructions on the generator says 20 minutes to get steam up and running. 30 minutes of steaming.

Have bent some wood before that was thin, bent cane handle made of slats of cherry and maple. Some handles for some boxes. Boiled the woods in a big pot or just soaked in hot water. Both worked.

Breakfast calls.


----------



## 987Ron

See that today is National Bubba Day. Do Bubba's really need a day?

Don't be a Bubba and drive your Jacked up Truck across someone's yard, or park in the entrance/exit at the home center. Etc. Now Bubbas can be kind and giving in their way, as long as you have the beer.

But what do I know?


----------



## Peteybadboy

ok I still have not figured out the drill press issue.

The chuck is separate from the taper. The chuck on the taper will stop the taper from turning. The motor runs and the belt is moving the pullys.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I was just banned from The Woodshed for saying that a video posted by one of the "members" over there was a joke…which it was, but that s neither here nor there. Free speech is verboten there.
> 
> At least Bandit571 and I can talk here without histrionics. I hold no grudge. It s your thread, and you can run it however you wish.
> 
> P.S. I don t want back. See ya.
> 
> - Rich


dont bring your whatever it is into a new thread that is very bad taste :<((((((((((((((((


----------



## northwoodsman

That's a pretty hand Petey. What kind of soap do you use? Any moisturizing cream? It looks so young. Great looking nails too.

All kidding aside, if that is super clean, and so is the inside of the mating chuck, you should be able to carefully tap them back together. They have too be perfectly aligned. Like stated earlier by someone retract the jaws so you are tapping on them. You could also find a socket possibly that would fit over the jaws but catch the chuck housing and tap on that.


----------



## moke

Just got back from the Doc…I do not love the Doctors office, there is so much repetition. Answer the same questions over and over…they try hard..they continually ask you if you have any questions, and have signs posted everywhere that you should not have to wait more than 15 minutes…but it is still a giant PITA


----------



## pottz

> I was just banned from The Woodshed for saying that a video posted by one of the "members" over there was a joke…which it was, but that s neither here nor there. Free speech is verboten there.
> 
> At least Bandit571 and I can talk here without histrionics. I hold no grudge. It s your thread, and you can run it however you wish.
> 
> P.S. I don t want back. See ya.
> 
> - Rich


i guess some people are very sensitive.hell banned is my middle name.


----------



## Peteybadboy

NWM - i was a hand model in my youth. :}

The cuck fits on the taper tight. it's not the chuck slipping, it's the taper that is slipping.

or you could say the pully is slipping on the shaft that is the taper.


----------



## bandit571

Then look for a MISSING key on the keyway on the shaft where the pulley sits….and also look for a double set screw in the pulley…


----------



## 987Ron

The keyway and set screws is also where I would look. Check under the pulley for the missing key. Magnet?

It is messy up there from all the ground rubber from the belts, or at least mine is.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I think I fixed the drill press.

I wanted to see if I could hold the pulley and turn the chuck to see if it slipped by hand. I started to tighten (like a screw) and it did turn and tighten, so I kept turning until I could no longer move it.

Put back in a Forstner bit and it cut like butter. No slipping!

Nothing in the manual about that.

I also just got my truck back. It was a recall on a 2018 10 speed clutch (might have been 2015-2020 10 speed clutch?) so no charge! If you have one F150 in that range I would call about it asap!

Pretty good day after all.


----------



## 987Ron

Test of the steamer and my steam box went as planned. The steam generator is Earlex by Wagner. $89 from the woodworking stores (has some hardware to make a stem box in this case, 2 hinges, latch and instructions on how to make one) or $69 from Amazon. Amazon one does not have the additional hardware. I had those items and did not need the plans. Plus free freight from Prime.

Steamer starts putting out steam in 14 min with a full tank of water. Steam box internal temp steadied at 212 degrees in another 5. Presoaked the cherry in hot water for an hr. steamed for 30 min. bent around a 10 1//2" diameter round block.. Slats length slightly less than the circumference of the block (jig) Bent easy no breaks for cracks. Bit warm to handle without gloves initially Secured the slats on the jig with a strap clamp and let them set. 3 slats one on top of the other.

Tomorrow take them off the jigh, glue between the layers and back on the jig till the glue sets up. Pictures tomorrow. Maybe.

Worked well, lot easier than expected. No problems Cut another jig as to make 15 of these with gluing would take longer than I want. Also can steam two sets at the same time.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron

How about some pics?

This sounds like good stuff. I'd watch you on TV or Youtube if you were on.


----------



## 987Ron

Phone is charging up, pictures tomorrow, maybe. Might get called for Hubby Duty. Drive me here, trim these bushes, etc.


----------



## corelz125

It was a practical session in the psychology class.

The professor showed a large cage with a male rat in it:

The rat was in the middle of the cage.

Then, the professor put a piece of cake on one side and put a female rat on the other side.

The male rat ran towards the cake and ate it.

Then, the professor changed the cake and replaced it with some bread.

The male rat again ran towards the bread.

This experiment went on with the professor changing the food every time.

And, every time, the male rat ran towards the food item and never towards the female rat.

Professor asked the students.

"This experiment shows that food is the greatest strength and attraction, do you agree?"

Then, one of the students from the back rows said.

"Sir, why don't you change the female rat? This one might be his wife!"

The professor stood straight up, his finger pointing towards the student and said….

"You just got an A.


----------



## DevinT

corelz, LoL

987Ron, at my brother in-law's wedding, I made sure to make mention that the honey-do list should be influenced by the honey-did list (as a cute way of saying "be mindful of the small victories and try not to pile-on … this was not directed at either the bride or the groom specifically, just general advice regarding marriage).

Petey, NICE!

Pottz, I am confused, is your middle name "banned" or "hell banned" ^_^


----------



## pottz

> corelz, LoL
> 
> 987Ron, at my brother in-law s wedding, I made sure to make mention that the honey-do list should be influenced by the honey-did list (as a cute way of saying "be mindful of the small victories and try not to pile-on … this was not directed at either the bride or the groom specifically, just general advice regarding marriage).
> 
> Petey, NICE!
> 
> Pottz, I am confused, is your middle name "banned" or "hell banned" ^_^
> 
> - DevinT


banned to hell for sure ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Another good day out on the water Mike


----------



## EricFai

That looks nice. Watching a storm brew up.


----------



## 987Ron

Devin After 64 years of marriage to the same woman those pre wedding and even post weddings items to have are all forgotten and mute. Not sure if we had any and if we did we both have long ago forgot. Moved on I guess.

We get along pretty well except for "come quick kill this bug" or "change this light bulb" Why do you need me?

One can do some things that upset the cart, but fun, like "I would like to introduce you to my first wife" Only had the one.

The biggest and most important thing as you age. Is you have someone that you trust and trusts you. Someone who cares about you and you care about. Obvious.

One must just enjoy the journey.


----------



## pottz

ill also say ron you gotta have that trust and never be jealous of each other.my wife has never showed any jealousy in 25 years nor have i.if you dont trust your partner you have nothing and it will fail.


----------



## corelz125

Luckily we we're heading back in when that storm was heading our way Eric.


----------



## moke

> Another good day out on the water Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


 a good day on the water is a counter diction of terms…


----------



## moke

7500!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Time to take the dogs out. Check the skies for ETs.

Have a good evening.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, killing bugs. Your not alone there, about twice a week I get that call.

Mike, it's always a good day on the water. More so when the fish ate bitting.


----------



## corelz125

My daughter had a good day


----------



## EricFai

Nice catch.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sure looks like a pukietorium to me. I ain't never going on the big water again. Also I'm pretty sure Mike feels the same.


----------



## corelz125

Come on Bob it was like glass out there today. You would of had a good day to. 
That was a 17" black sea bass she got.


----------



## EricFai

I think I will try to get on the water this weekend. Last weekend was out, it get really busy so m e weekends.


----------



## corelz125

On a lake or salt water Eric?


----------



## pottz

i can handle rough water no problem,it's the slow rolling and up and down with the swells that gets me.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









work in progress…


----------



## moke

I don't usually get sick, in fact I never have….I just get bored…


----------



## moke

flattening a cupped and twisted board with a power planer seems like a pipe dream….but maybe he is much better than me….


----------



## BurlyBob

I had a Makita power planer. A total waste of $140+. I ended up giving it to my brother. I can get things done better with any of my Stanley hand planes.
Corelz, I been on what they said was flat water. I could see water on all four sides of me one minute and part of the horizon the next. That ain't flat to me. I've been to west Texas between Amarillo and Lubbock. Now that is flat, with out a doubt. As far as fishing, I'll stick to my small mountain lakes and rivers. You can have the salt water all you want. This fat boy ain't meant for salt water.


----------



## moke

I have a ryobi power planer, I use it to plane down roots of trees so it doesn't rip up my mower deck on my tractor. It works great for that, I can't see it as a precision tool…it is very aggressive..I have tried it for other things, and I do see that it is a Ryobi…....I do realize that I am NOT the expert, however.


----------



## moke

Time to hang it up…...plumber coming back tomorrow


----------



## RichT

Electric planers are awesome for trimming. Door installers use them all the time. When I hung the doors I built for the house, a couple of them were a bit big. I used an electric plane, a Makita 1900B I bought in the early '90s, to fit them.

The key is to understand it works just like a jointer. You need to find where the plates are level, regardless of what the knob shows, which zeros it out. Then you can easily take measured shavings. Most adjustment threads are 16 TPI, so a quarter-turn is 1/64 inch.

However, trying to flatten a slab with one will leave you with a thin slab that's still not flat. Use your #7 hand plane.


----------



## bandit571

WEN Model 930, electric Hand Plane….about the same length as a Jack plane….is sitting on a shelf in my shop….LOUD!

Have used the Rockwell/Delta version, back in the 1990s….to trim the bottoms of doors for carpet…and a few other times to do the closure bevel on the latch side….Hey, when you are given 2 days to hang 40 doors by yourself…..To include all the hinges installed, all the latches, and any closures….Can't be wasting any time.

The WEN does have a fence. You can set that to say 5 degrees, to plane a slight bevel on a door. Or, leave the fence off, and use the WEN just like a jack plane….just wear a LOT of ear protection…you'll need it…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Interesting discussion.

My wife makes a list - i get it done. (in my time)

Killing things is on the list. However, my wife has become adept at catching Cane toads. Those things are large and creepy. Cane toads can kill our dogs. Thus the moma in her makes her the killer! PICs later. Think 6 to 8" long toad with claws.

I have never been sea sick. If it matters all the males in my family are Navy men going back 100 years or more. I did not serve.


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, I go put on the mountain lakes here by my. I need to get up to some if the rivers for trout fishing, I've heard it really good fishing on the streams.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, a small bit of shop time and off to trim some Cyprus tree limbs hanging down to much. These are small ones. Take 45 min and be done. My contribution to the green thumb or thump thing. Not a gardener.

All this talk of the water, I miss going out on the boat, feeling the waves, the aroma of salt water, enjoying the wildlife that only the sea provides.

Have a great entrance to the weekend. DIL and her Corgi, Dickens, is here trying to get Daughter's Corgi Tegan him to tolerate each other. Lots of barking. Leave it to them.


----------



## 987Ron

9:30 and the Cyprus limbs are trimmed, picket up and ready to haul to the dump, 3 33 gal tubs. Already to hot for man or beast out. Anyone in the deep south who loves yard work must be looking for a heat stroke. Humidity, hot, and gnats galore. Yuck. Big glass of iced tea and sit for a bit.

One think about out on the water, no gnats, water available for a quick dip, breeze. Just have to take the quick swim on the opposite side of the boat from those upchuckers.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I don t usually get sick, in fact I never have….I just get bored…
> 
> - moke


if your getting bored you need to find a better captain :<))))))))))))

is *THIS* a good deal for nooby me :<))))))))))


----------



## corelz125

Thats pretty good Tony with the extra irons


----------



## corelz125

Eric The mountain lakes are a good size? 
Bob I guess you have never been near the great lakes? I was at a beach on lake Michigan from where I was staning it didn't look much different than the north atlantic.


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, yes big reservoir lakes, Jocassica, Keowee, and Hartwell.

Lake Michigan is nice and it can get choppy. Spent a little time there, grew up in Michigan.


----------



## controlfreak

> Corelz, yes big reservoir lakes, Jocassica, Keowee, and Hartwell.
> 
> Lake Michigan is nice and it can get choppy. Spent a little time there, grew up in Michigan.
> 
> - Eric


I love to watch the boaters on Hartwell at the end of the day say "of course I can remember which cove has our dock in it".


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt..spent $3….


----------



## corelz125

The reservoirs still hold a lot of fish or theyre over fished like the ones up here?


----------



## EricFai

CF, I think that applies to Keowee also. I use the GPS on the phone, and the boat ramps are tagged. The first time I Jocassic I missed a couple of coves, trying to find the waterfalls.

















Of course a storm brewed up quick, which did not help. Had to tuck into a little cove for 30 minutes or so. It was cool to watch the rain come across the lake though.


----------



## Cricket

Final Reminder…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/42535


----------



## moke

Alright everyone…on with the show…we just need to be more careful. nuff said….now who had a good day?


----------



## pottz

well i had a great day,had the day off,did some errands and then did some turning for the beerbq swap im in.which i highly recommend for anyone that loves to have fun,and get free beer !!!!! plus it's some of the nicest guys on LJ'S. last year was a blast and this year kenny has kicked it up even more.join us guys,you wont regret it


----------



## EricFai

Day was good, evening plans shot due to rain. Bit well needed.


----------



## pottz

wow…........tension,i can feel it !!!!! lets get back on track mokies.were all friends here,lets all stay that way.this is mikes house,lets not make a mess ? anyone not feeling groovey maybe needs to chill out and step away ? peace buds.


----------



## moke

I had a horrible day…first I have this plumber friend, he is retired and lives 400 miles south of here and comes to visit. I was in need of a new toilet, in my bathroom. He bought a new house 4 to 5 years ago, it had Mansfield toilets…he thought they are awesome….I bought one today…..I have another opinion. It is one of those toilets that yhou have to hold the handle down for 2 seconds….But its in and it works….. kinda.

Then I went to a BORG and bought a storm door for my back porch. I assumed it was a 36…nope…its a 32….took it back, and bought a replacement handle assembly….doesn't fit…..even though it says it does…returned it and ordered a 32" door….should have it in 5 months….


----------



## pottz

> I had a horrible day…first I have this plumber friend, he is retired and lives 400 miles south of here and comes to visit. I was in need of a new toilet, in my bathroom. He bought a new house 4 to 5 years ago, it had Mansfield toilets…he thought they are awesome….I bought one today…..I have another opinion. It is one of those toilets that yhou have to hold the handle down for 2 seconds….But its in and it works….. kinda.
> 
> Then I went to a BORG and bought a storm door for my back porch. I assumed it was a 36…nope…its a 32….took it back, and bought a replacement handle assembly….doesn t fit…..even though it says it does…returned it and ordered a 32" door….should have it in 5 months….
> 
> - moke


buddy time for you and me to go on the cali patio and sip on some good whiskey on the rocks and listen to some good soft rocknroll my friend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I only slept about 2.5 hours last night and tried to knap until late morning. Rather than write a boring, disgusting post, I will laugh it off )


----------



## moke

Topa, best you and I start again tomorrow!! The Mrs says I am doing some more landscaping tomorrow am. Please no…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks Mike. U 2, happy landscaping! )


----------



## pottz

> Topa, best you and I start again tomorrow!! The Mrs says I am doing some more landscaping tomorrow am. Please no…..
> 
> - moke


great so your gonna have fun !!!!!! your wife knows whats best ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Last toilet I bought was one of the one piece ones. They arent cheap but theres a few less parts you have to worry about replacing


----------



## moke

> Topa, best you and I start again tomorrow!! The Mrs says I am doing some more landscaping tomorrow am. Please no…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> great so your gonna have fun !!!!!! your wife knows whats best ;-))
> 
> - pottz


ur kidding right? Back pain? LOL


----------



## corelz125

Here's a little feel good relaxing song. Ron you probably heard it before.


----------



## pottz

> Topa, best you and I start again tomorrow!! The Mrs says I am doing some more landscaping tomorrow am. Please no…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> great so your gonna have fun !!!!!! your wife knows whats best ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ur kidding right? Back pain? LOL
> 
> - moke


it's called extra strength ben gay.id suggest buy it in bulk packs !


----------



## moke

> Topa, best you and I start again tomorrow!! The Mrs says I am doing some more landscaping tomorrow am. Please no…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> great so your gonna have fun !!!!!! your wife knows whats best ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ur kidding right? Back pain? LOL
> 
> - moke
> 
> it s called extra strength ben gay.id suggest buy it in bulk packs !
> 
> - pottz


enroute Costco for a 55 gal can….


----------



## pottz

> Topa, best you and I start again tomorrow!! The Mrs says I am doing some more landscaping tomorrow am. Please no…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> great so your gonna have fun !!!!!! your wife knows whats best ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ur kidding right? Back pain? LOL
> 
> - moke
> 
> it s called extra strength ben gay.id suggest buy it in bulk packs !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> enroute Costco for a 55 gal can….
> 
> - moke


dont forget the bengay in bulk packs !


----------



## DevinT

6 to 8 inches with claws? No cane toads for me, no sir.


----------



## moke

Hanging it up…..nite


----------



## pottz

> 6 to 8 inches with claws? No cane toads for me, no sir.
> 
> - DevinT


dev welcome back girl fiend ! hey im sure their very cute and cuddly ?


----------



## RichT

Here's what I've been up to lately. A vanity for the master bath remodel. I finally got some K & V undermount slides after waiting since last December for another brand to ship, so the show can continue.

Knotty alder with a leopard wood counter top. I build them, but don't do installations. My installer, Franco, did a fabulous job. Franco told me he had a cabinet shop in Mexico with a dozen employees. One day the cartel showed up and demanded protection money. $1000 per month. He knew that was just the start, so he sold and came here. That was eight years ago, and I'm glad to have him here to work with me.


----------



## pottz

rich lookin good.i love knottty alder,did my whole office,two desks and 2 bookcases plus a cabinet for my wifes art supplies.it's on my projects but the pic's suck and dont show well.


----------



## bandit571

"And feeling Groovy.."


----------



## RichT

> rich lookin good.i love knottty alder,did my whole office,two desks and 2 bookcases plus a cabinet for my wifes art supplies.it s on my projects but the pic s suck and dont show well.
> 
> - pottz


There's more, Lar. That was all done with only a track saw and my SCMS. The table saw was never turned on.

I've been on a mission to quash the "track saws are only for breaking down sheet goods" narrative. Well, here's proof.


----------



## RichT

> "And feeling Groovy.."
> 
> - bandit571


That is so awesome! Amazing work.


----------



## pottz

> "And feeling Groovy.."
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> That is so awesome! Amazing work.
> 
> - Rich


:-/


----------



## RichT

> Knotty alder with a leopard wood counter top.
> 
> - Rich


I forgot to mention the other shift-finishing. The alder is all finished with Osmo Polyx-Oil. It's amazing stuff. The finish is absolutely perfect, and the color you see is just from the oil. There was no stain applied to the alder.

The leopard wood top was washcoated with a 1/2 lb cut of shellac, then stained with GF Java gel stain, and topcoated with four coats of Waterlox Original. I sealed off the underside with three coats of 2lb shellac.


----------



## pottz

oh man your taunting me to try that stuff.but how can i betray my buddy sam who ive loved so long….........;-))


----------



## RichT

> oh man your taunting me to try that stuff.but how can i betray my buddy sam who ive loved so long….........;-))
> 
> - pottz


If you ever decide to give it a try, hit me up for info. There is very little good advice out there. I had the privilege of being invited to attend a presentation by the Osmo rep at my local Woodcraft. It was for employees, but the owner knows I've been working with Osmo and offered me a chance to be there.

It was eye-opening.


----------



## pottz

> oh man your taunting me to try that stuff.but how can i betray my buddy sam who ive loved so long….........;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If you ever decide to give it a try, hit me up for info. There is very little good advice out there. I had the privilege of being invited to attend a presentation by the Osmo rep at my local Woodcraft. It was for employees, but the owner knows I ve been working with Osmo and offered me a chance to be there.
> 
> It was eye-opening.
> 
> - Rich


so how different is it from rubio.which ive tried and dont care for at all !


----------



## RichT

> so how different is it from rubio.which ive tried and dont care for at all !
> 
> - pottz


I have never used Rubio. I know guys here in town who swear by it, but I know some who aren't impressed.

First of all, Osmo doesn't claim to be a monocoat-that is, one and done.

Let's just say, it's different.


----------



## pottz

damn buddy looks like it's just you and me left from the [email protected]#t show weve had today.hey it's all fun,until it's not ? maybe tomorrow will be be spectacular huh ?


----------



## RichT

> damn buddy looks like it s just you and me left from the [email protected]#t show weve had today.hey it s all fun,until it s not ? maybe tomorrow will be be spectacular huh ?
> 
> - pottz


I'm getting echos.

But, Elvis said it best:

Are you lonesome tonight
Do you miss me tonight?
Are you sorry we drifted apart?

I doubt LJ would ever miss me…lol.


----------



## pottz

> damn buddy looks like it s just you and me left from the [email protected]#t show weve had today.hey it s all fun,until it s not ? maybe tomorrow will be be spectacular huh ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m getting echos.
> 
> But, Elvis said it best:
> 
> Are you lonesome tonight
> Do you miss me tonight?
> Are you sorry we drifted apart?
> 
> I doubt LJ would ever miss me…lol.
> 
> - Rich


or me my friend ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Eric

Please show us how to use Osmo. I have used Rubio with mixed results. For example you can't fine sand it. I went to 220 on Bloodwood and it looks like crap.


----------



## controlfreak

> CF, I think that applies to Keowee also. I use the GPS on the phone, and the boat ramps are tagged. The first time I Jocassic I missed a couple of coves, trying to find the waterfalls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a storm brewed up quick, which did not help. Had to tuck into a little cove for 30 minutes or so. It was cool to watch the rain come across the lake though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


I took some Kayaks up there and paddles to two or three falls, that lake is amazing. Hartwell is deceiving, it's not all that big but it has 962 miles of shoreline. Gets visitors very mixed up.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to the world. Bit slow today the old body says take it easy.

Coffee and an English Muffin for breakfast. No butter but a bit of McKays Ginger Jam to brighten it up.

That Raggae song go me going, have to take a cd or two to the shop, Be just the thing for the shop.

Cane Toads, don't think we had them in Tampa when I lived there. Did know of them.

Be another hot afternoon. low 90s and it is only the early part of June.


----------



## 987Ron

Fun in the shop with the new steamer and the steam box I made. Long post but what the heck.

The steam generator is a Earlex by Wagner device. $69 Amazon or $89 from the Wood stores, the wood stores also come with hardware for a steam box. I had those so went with the $69 version, also had free freight. When using I have it on the floor, less chance of knocking off or over. Hose is 12 ft. Long for this but also used for wallpaper removal. One fill of water will generate 2 hrs. of steam. Takes about 14 minute to start producing steam fully.










Steam box. Cedar, 6" square, 4 ft. long. Can be any size you wish. It is slanted so any condensation will drain to one end, 3/16" hole in bottom for drain. Pan under to catch the drips, 30 min of steaming yields about a cup or two of water. The fitting for the hose came with the steamer. Inside have dowels every 8 inches to act as support for slat to be steamed. Two layers. On the top front is a kitchen thermometer. Inside temp will reach 212 degrees within 5 minutes once steaming starts.









sideways picture.









window insulation to seal door and other end.









Sideways picture, sorry.









Steam the slats for 30 minutes 6 at a time. pre soak them for hr or so in hot water. A one inch thick piece of wood would need an hour of steaming or more. Some woods steam and bend better than others. Cherry does well as does Ash and others. Use gloves initially when removing slats. Place 3 together on round jig and secure tightly with band clamp. Usually let dry on jig for several hours. Then glue between layers and put back on jig. The glue up secures the bend you are after. Holes in jig were just in the ply I used to make the jig. 1 1/2 in thick glued up plywood. If single piece of wood would overbend on the jig as there is some reflex when taken off. Holes in jig serve no purpose just in the wood I used.









Result after removing from jig.









A few more to go.


----------



## northwoodsman

Ron, You really went all out on that steam box. The box is beautiful. I bought one of those steam generators 5 - 6 years ago when Rockler had a $30 off sale on them. It's on a shelf in my shop, never been opened, never will be opened likely. I don't recall the project that I was going to use it for, possibly chair backs?


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron, that looks like just the ticket for making those oval shaker boxes. Something I might want to try down the road.


----------



## corelz125

Nice build on the box Ron. That bend came out good. You could of also said the holes in the plywood are for extra clamps just in case.


----------



## splintergroup

The spousal unit decided we needed two more rose bushes. I checked out the local nurseries and no one had any, too much in shipping costs. She then orders five bare root bushes, $26 to ship, about $120 total. Now I get to plan them buggers then trim the rosemary. I use to follow the pruning rules on these, don't cut below the live growth.

Doing that with loppers and nippers takes several days. This time I got a cheapo Toro hedge trimmer and they are getting the military treatment, high and tight with square sides 8^)

Seeing these things grow, no worries about cutting down too far, they just grow up then flop over to hide the bare underbellies.

More time will be spent eradicating the last of the bird of paradise bushes. Planted one and it took off, They look cool in bloom, but procreate like roaches. No more! Just letting the mesquite take over. Need to find a way to get rid of the 4-wing salt bushes, kill one, two more take its place. Ugh!


----------



## corelz125

One of my rose bushes died this year. Still have a few left. From what we read here Mike is a pretty good landscaper he can swing by and take care of them for you splinter


----------



## splintergroup

> One of my rose bushes died this year. Still have a few left. From what we read here Mike is a pretty good landscaper he can swing by and take care of them for you splinter
> 
> - corelz125


Cool, I'd give him a beer for the trouble! (after finishing of course 8^)


----------



## 987Ron

> Nice build on the box Ron. That bend came out good. You could of also said the holes in the plywood are for extra clamps just in case.
> 
> - corelz125


Have done it with holes and clamps on the canes I made. Needed the extra strength to get the full bend with thicker wood. I think then I just soaked the wood in hot water for an hour or so. Not as easy then to bend as with the steam.


----------



## pottz

> The spousal unit decided we needed two more rose bushes. I checked out the local nurseries and no one had any, too much in shipping costs. She then orders five bare root bushes, $26 to ship, about $120 total. Now I get to plan them buggers then trim the rosemary. I use to follow the pruning rules on these, don t cut below the live growth.
> 
> Doing that with loppers and nippers takes several days. This time I got a cheapo Toro hedge trimmer and they are getting the military treatment, high and tight with square sides 8^)
> 
> Seeing these things grow, no worries about cutting down too far, they just grow up then flop over to hide the bare underbellies.
> 
> More time will be spent eradicating the last of the bird of paradise bushes. Planted one and it took off, They look cool in bloom, but procreate like roaches. No more! Just letting the mesquite take over. Need to find a way to get rid of the 4-wing salt bushes, kill one, two more take its place. Ugh!
> 
> - splintergroup


i got 51 rose bushes to prune,real fun in the winter when i cut them all back.my favorite flower so i dont mind the maintenance.speakin of which thats one of my to do's today.


----------



## pottz

just got back from taking the beagle to the vet,never a fun ride she hates the vet and trembles and pants all the way there.


----------



## DevinT

Finally got the video of the last swap build uploaded to YouTube.


----------



## splintergroup

Well the rosemary trimming is complete, electric trimmers are the Bomb!

Bushes look like hell, but they'll puff back out in no time. Next is to replace all the drip heads and micro sprinklers I crushed while trimming. Best thing is I didn't cut the extension cord in two 8^)

The bare root roses need a soak in water for 24-28 hours so that'll be put off until tomorrow, Woohoo!

Into the shop, 76 degrees at 10%, 90 outside so much nicer 8^)


----------



## pottz

> Well the rosemary trimming is complete, electric trimmers are the Bomb!
> 
> Bushes look like hell, but they ll puff back out in no time. Next is to replace all the drip heads and micro sprinklers I crushed while trimming. Best thing is I didn t cut the extension cord in two 8^)
> 
> The bare root roses need a soak in water for 24-28 hours so that ll be put off until tomorrow, Woohoo!
> 
> Into the shop, 76 degrees at 10%, 90 outside so much nicer 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


ive never seen bare root roses sold this time of year,normally they get shipped end of the year when there more or less dormant.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Napa in the morning! Muir woods first wherenintey to stuff a giant redwood in my pocket. Then Sausalito for dinner and night stay.

Ron I will look at your steam bent boxes.

Just crazy right now.

Let me say cheers Boyz and girl.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Napa in the morning! Muir woods first where i try to stuff a giant redwood in my pocket. Then Sausalito for dinner and night stay.

Ron I will look at your steam bent boxes.

Just crazy right now.

Let me say cheers Boyz and girl.

Hope you are well.


----------



## corelz125

Is that where they make the cookies? in Saulsalito?


----------



## splintergroup

> ive never seen bare root roses sold this time of year,normally they get shipped end of the year when there more or less dormant.
> 
> - pottz


These came from CA (wherever that is 8^)

My first Q to SWMBO was just that, plant in the fall? (lets me put off the yard work for a few months)
The info sheet says late spring for these so I'm on the hook. They look good, some branch buds protruding.

You are a rose guy, the destructions say to plant them in compost mixed with the "native" dirt. I'm tempted to just mix potting soil with some dirt. What do you do?

Mike, your Bud Lite is getting warm, honk when you pull up and I'll corral the doggage.


----------



## pottz

i amend the soil with compost made for roses,and ill add some starter fertilizer.


----------



## splintergroup

Ahh, the fertilizer, fine idea (our soil is worthless re. nutrients)
Don't have any "starter" but do have rose pellets. A light application should do.

I have a lot of compost, a combo of the shop dust collector, morning coffee grounds, and the spring dead leaf cleanup.

It takes the leaves to really kick it off, right now it looks like ashes, really dark, moist, and freaking too hot to stick ones hand down in it. Gave it a good remix so should be good for tomorrow (I hope).


----------



## corelz125

Yea the shop dust alone will suck out the nitrogen from the soil.


----------



## splintergroup

> Yea the shop dust alone will suck out the nitrogen from the soil.
> 
> - corelz125


Exactly, that is why I compost it. The little composting buggers break it down and return the nitrogen. 
A long time ago I thought coarse planer shavings looked like a great mulch for some veggies. The poor things grew very slow. After asking a gardener, they explained. I was so ashamed 8^/

The current mix has been used for planting a number of living things, so far all have done good!


----------



## corelz125

I spread a garbage bag full of dust to control some weeds they seemed to love it. I keep a container and put the coffee grounds, egg shell, and banana peels in it with water. Gets like a liquid compost.


----------



## pottz

> I spread a garbage bag full of dust to control some weeds they seemed to love it. I keep a container and put the coffee grounds, egg shell, and banana peels in it with water. Gets like a liquid compost.
> 
> - corelz125


sounds yummy !


----------



## RichT

> I spread a garbage bag full of dust to control some weeds they seemed to love it. I keep a container and put the coffee grounds, egg shell, and banana peels in it with water. Gets like a liquid compost.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> sounds yummy !
> 
> - pottz


Yeah. Like herbal tea.


----------



## pottz

> I spread a garbage bag full of dust to control some weeds they seemed to love it. I keep a container and put the coffee grounds, egg shell, and banana peels in it with water. Gets like a liquid compost.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> sounds yummy !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah. Like herbal tea.
> 
> - Rich


maybe with a "big" shot of whiskey ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ive never seen bare root roses sold this time of year,normally they get shipped end of the year when there more or less dormant.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> These came from CA (wherever that is 8^)
> 
> My first Q to SWMBO was just that, plant in the fall? (lets me put off the yard work for a few months)
> The info sheet says late spring for these so I m on the hook. They look good, some branch buds protruding.
> 
> *You are a rose guy, the destructions say to plant them in compost mixed with the "native" dirt. I m tempted to just mix potting soil with some dirt. What do you do?*
> 
> Mike, your Bud Lite is getting warm, honk when you pull up and I ll corral the doggage.
> 
> - splintergroup


When I was a kid on the farm most were organic. Chemicals were starting. When I started my garden 
b4 I started my business, I did organic with seeds imported for our coastal climate. The seeds sold by seed companies are for continental climate. The results were amazing. I grew cauliflower with heads over a foot in diameter  Similar results with everything but corn. I never got more than 2 ears on a stalk ;(

After Dad retired my uncle rented his farm to grow silage for his dairy cows. He treated the fields with UREABOR and nitrogen. Nothing but corn grew there for 5 years! No cultivation was necessary. Too bad Dad didn't have that before I started school. I wouldn't have crawled on my hands and knees a long 1/4 mile long corn rows pulling weeds when I was too young and not capable of using a hoe without taking out the corns


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A couple from Portland was here in WW to help their daughter with cancer treatment. She is in recession and he loaded a Uhaul to go home ;(( They spent all day loading it ;(( They were leaving the next day ;(( The Uhaul disappeared overnight. He must have not paid any attention to the news. Everyone should know better than to leave a Uhaul unattended overnight ;(( Anyone coming to the Seattle Tacoma metro area, you have been warned ;((


----------



## moke

Got out of landscaping duty today….it rained here. I did take her around for groceries, and much more….had lunch, bought toys, she went to costco and got a roomba and I went to Woodcraft for some supplies. Just got home. Can't remember the last time I did not got into my shop…


----------



## EricFai

I finally git around to building the benches on the pool deck this morning and ran a skirt around the post. Loaded the debris in the trailer and moved it over between the trees.

A little shop time cutting metal fir a few tool projects. And cleaned up the rest of the deck debris out of the shop.

A little bit of weeding along the back sidewalk here.


----------



## pottz

damn you girls already gone to bed ? it's saturday night baby !!!!!! hey i finally got the duck to let me know he's still alive and does intend on coming back…..........soon…........maybe….......dont hold me too it !!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Almost 10pm on this side of the clod. Dogs have been out and the old Lab has settled in her bed.

May go sit on the porch in the dark with a glass of something and enjoy the breeze and listen to the frogs in the golf course pond. 72 outside right now. 
Tired old man this evening

Nite all. Thanks for all the kind comments on the steam box.


----------



## moke

> Almost 10pm on this side of the clod. Dogs have been out and the old Lab has settled in her bed.
> 
> May go sit on the porch in the dark with a glass of something and enjoy the breeze and listen to the frogs in the golf course pond. 72 outside right now.
> Tired old man this evening
> 
> Nite all. Thanks for all the kind comments on the steam box.
> 
> - 987Ron


Watch out for ET


----------



## moke

> Almost 10pm on this side of the clod. Dogs have been out and the old Lab has settled in her bed.
> 
> May go sit on the porch in the dark with a glass of something and enjoy the breeze and listen to the frogs in the golf course pond. 72 outside right now.
> Tired old man this evening
> 
> Nite all. Thanks for all the kind comments on the steam box.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Watch out for ET
> 
> - moke


Oh and the Attack of the Killer toad….


----------



## moke

7600


----------



## pottz

> Almost 10pm on this side of the clod. Dogs have been out and the old Lab has settled in her bed.
> 
> May go sit on the porch in the dark with a glass of something and enjoy the breeze and listen to the frogs in the golf course pond. 72 outside right now.
> Tired old man this evening
> 
> Nite all. Thanks for all the kind comments on the steam box.
> 
> - 987Ron


i always forget im on the far side of you mid west and east coasters.


----------



## corelz125

Summer nights are nice after it was hot all day then it cools down with a light breeze. Or Ron the nights on the ocean feeling the ocean breeze and hearing the waves crash with a cold beverage.


----------



## moke

> Summer nights are nice after it was hot all day then it cools down with a light breeze. Or Ron the nights on the ocean feeling the ocean breeze and hearing the waves crash with a cold beverage.
> 
> - corelz125


Are u pimping me out for landscaping….and for Budweiser no less? Hey I got a wife….she does it enough for 5 people…...LMAO


----------



## pottz

> Summer nights are nice after it was hot all day then it cools down with a light breeze. Or Ron the nights on the ocean feeling the ocean breeze and hearing the waves crash with a cold beverage.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 when we have those hot santa ana wind events and it's in the upper 90's-100+ humidity less than 10% i love those warm nights sitting out until midnight in just shorts and a t shirt. but we dont have a nice cool breeze then.but hell ive got two ceiling fans on the patio so who cares !


----------



## moke

PLEASE….do ur neighbors a favor and put on some pants! What is up with you and running around half naked?
LOL


----------



## pottz

> PLEASE….do ur neighbors a favor and put on some pants! What is up with you and running around half naked?
> LOL
> 
> - moke


if you saw my neighbors youd know why i dont care.it's like a 60' hippy commune over there.pot smokin grannies,lesbiens,half breed kids running crazy,dogs and cats everywhere.yard looks like something in alabama back woods ! hell i should i should run around half naked,oh hell fully naked !!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I saw Miami is underwater. They had a foot of rain. Are you close Petey?


----------



## moke

> PLEASE….do ur neighbors a favor and put on some pants! What is up with you and running around half naked?
> LOL
> 
> - moke
> 
> if you saw my neighbors youd know why i dont care.it s like a 60 hippy commune over there.pot smokin grannies,lesbiens,half breed kids running crazy,dogs and cats everywhere.yard looks like something in alabama back woods ! hell i should i should run around half naked,oh hell fully naked !!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Oh Lord…..put on Inda-goda-divda!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I just got done watching some Brit guy restore a 10 1/2. He's complaining how the varnish is not dry after a several hours. Go figure. Rose wood has those oils that require a heavy rubdown with acetone. I'm always trying to learn something new and useful. I just lost almost 30 minutes of quality watching time learning something I learned on my own 20 years ago!


----------



## moke

> I saw Miami is underwater. They had a foot of rain. Are you close Petey?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hes got to be 250 to 400 miles I would think…..hes on the Gulf side and south….


----------



## moke

going to bed…..


----------



## RichT

> Oh and the Attack of the Killer toad….
> 
> - moke


I guess you never saw the Invasion of the Body Snatchers. The 1956 version. Pod people were the scariest.


----------



## RichT

> 7600
> 
> - moke


Dang. You're nailing these dude. Just don't be asleep at the wheel when 10,000 rolls around.

.....Jaws theme playing…..LeeRoy is always lurking.


----------



## corelz125

I prefer spray on laquer for my plane furniture. A few coats leaves a nice finish. That's probably the reason half of the people screw up their finish. Trying to rush a step that needs the most patience.


----------



## pottz

> PLEASE….do ur neighbors a favor and put on some pants! What is up with you and running around half naked?
> LOL
> 
> - moke
> 
> if you saw my neighbors youd know why i dont care.it s like a 60 hippy commune over there.pot smokin grannies,lesbiens,half breed kids running crazy,dogs and cats everywhere.yard looks like something in alabama back woods ! hell i should i should run around half naked,oh hell fully naked !!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oh Lord…..put on Inda-goda-divda!!!!!
> 
> - moke


many night my friend. the wife used to call my wife to barrow wine,or vodka !


----------



## pottz

> 7600
> 
> - moke
> 
> Dang. You re nailing these dude. Just don t be asleep at the wheel when 10,000 rolls around.
> 
> .....Jaws theme playing…..LeeRoy is always lurking.
> 
> - Rich


he lives for those numbers rich.speakin of LRM ?


----------



## RichT

> he lives for those numbers rich.speakin of LRM ?
> 
> - pottz


LeeRoy is an upstanding guy.

I hope he shows up soon. Not to steal any milestones but to comment on the baltic birch drought we're facing. I'm getting recommendations for something called Garnica ply. I'd love to hear if he's used it and what he thinks.

Maybe you can comment Lar. You're in the biz too.


----------



## pottz

> he lives for those numbers rich.speakin of LRM ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> LeeRoy is an upstanding guy.
> 
> I hope he shows up soon. Not to steal any milestones but to comment on the baltic birch drought we re facing. I m getting recommendations for something called Garnica ply. I d love to hear if he s used it and what he thinks.
> 
> Maybe you can comment Lar. You re in the biz too.
> 
> - Rich


yeah he's kinda the crouton for our salad,gives us some crunch-lol. never heard of it,but were a track, multi home framer yard,we dont deal with that type of material.


----------



## RichT

> never heard of it,but were a track, multi home framer yard,we dont deal with that type of material.
> 
> - pottz


I bought a 4 by 8 sheet of 1/4 inch BB and a 1/2" sheet and it cost me over $200-and I buy at wholesale. WTF?

My understanding is that what baltic birch inventory exists, is it. When it's gone, it's gone. Nothing like cutting your nose off to spite your face.


----------



## pottz

maybe putin is hoarding it to pay for his little war ?


----------



## RichT

> maybe putin is hoarding it to pay for his little war ?
> 
> - pottz


Of course it's Putin's fault.

Edit: Sorry Mike, that might have been political.


----------



## pottz

> maybe putin is hoarding it to pay for his little war ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Of course it s Putin s fault.
> 
> Edit: Sorry Mike, that might have been political.
> 
> - Rich


;-/


----------



## controlfreak

> I spread a garbage bag full of dust to control some weeds they seemed to love it. I keep a container and put the coffee grounds, egg shell, and banana peels in it with water. Gets like a liquid compost.
> 
> - corelz125


Isn't that called Kombucha?


----------



## 987Ron

Up and about this am, a bit late for me. Wife had breakfast in from the Blackstone, Scrambled Eggs, Country Bacon and English Muffin for me, Gluten free toast for her. Coffee from the pot. Nice start to the day.

Clocks to wind. Reset and adjust.

A spurt or two of shop time, mainly take it easy today.

Have a good one.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey, Keep afloat. Time to make a boat?


----------



## corelz125

> I spread a garbage bag full of dust to control some weeds they seemed to love it. I keep a container and put the coffee grounds, egg shell, and banana peels in it with water. Gets like a liquid compost.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Isn t that called Kombucha?
> 
> - controlfreak


Or similar to a kale smoothie


----------



## splintergroup

> Summer nights are nice after it was hot all day then it cools down with a light breeze. Or Ron the nights on the ocean feeling the ocean breeze and hearing the waves crash with a cold beverage.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Are u pimping me out for landscaping….and for Budweiser no less? Hey I got a wife….she does it enough for 5 people…...LMAO
> 
> - moke


Well Mike, there still is time, need some holes dug. The dog got the Bud, She's a bit of a boozer but won't turn her nose away from a warm, refreshing Bud Lite.

Sorry, no compensatory beverage if you show up today, though I bet I can dig up a juice box from the back of the pickup. The kid loved those things 20+ years ago.

Worse part about planting is SWMBO determining "where". Like moving furniture or hanging artwork. Six inches "to the left" means one more wheel barrow load to move. Of course wherever the roses end up, dollars to doughnuts there will be no water source nearby and I'll end up running more drip lines. Seems I always have to run the lines after everything is planted, not before like sane folk would do.

I recall a time one summer back in the 70's. Mom, brother, and I were off to visit the relatives for two weeks (road trip) and Dad was charged with watering. Being the inventive sort he was, he installed a single circle pattern sprinkler in the center of the lawn, connected to the water spigot with one of those timers set to run automatically.
When we got back home, a nice green circle of grass, 'cept the corners where the water could not reach were a dead yellow. Reminded me of those green crop circles you see from an airplane. 
Of course I was the one to "go immediately to the yard and soak those corners!".

I'm such a tool 8^P


----------



## 987Ron

Living next to a golf course that is well maintained I ask the greens keeper if he ever thought of a attachment to their web site or an email to those next to the course to tell us of what he was spraying, when and how much. We could then have lawns as good as the course. He said we could not buy what he uses. liability then became a often used word. Still think it a good idea.

Pretty much let the lawn service take care of it now. Thinking of selling my old riding mower, hope to not use it again, it is old 15 yrs., and it takes up space. Wife says no, we might need it….she does not get rid of much, guess that is why I am still around. Not a bad trait when I think about it.

6 more slats steamed and on the jig. All worked fine, Did not presoak but steamed 40 minutes. Worked better.


----------



## bandit571

Yard was just mowed a little bit ago….now I'm a sweaty mess….

And..not a beer IN the house….may need a B EE RR U N, soon…

Need to run the 20v weed eater, next….

Had 16 of these to mill, last night…









Called a What?


----------



## bandit571

Speaking of "Numbers".....

This is #32,000 for me…


----------



## splintergroup

> Called a What?


Thar be a haunched tenon.


----------



## 987Ron

> Had 16 of these to mill, last night…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called a What?
> 
> - bandit571


Hope the one on the other end is not facing the other way.


----------



## moke

> Summer nights are nice after it was hot all day then it cools down with a light breeze. Or Ron the nights on the ocean feeling the ocean breeze and hearing the waves crash with a cold beverage.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Are u pimping me out for landscaping….and for Budweiser no less? Hey I got a wife….she does it enough for 5 people…...LMAO
> 
> - moke
> 
> Well Mike, there still is time, need some holes dug. The dog got the Bud, She s a bit of a boozer but won t turn her nose away from a warm, refreshing Bud Lite.
> 
> Sorry, no compensatory beverage if you show up today, though I bet I can dig up a juice box from the back of the pickup. The kid loved those things 20+ years ago.
> 
> Worse part about planting is SWMBO determining "where". Like moving furniture or hanging artwork. Six inches "to the left" means one more wheel barrow load to move. Of course wherever the roses end up, dollars to doughnuts there will be no water source nearby and I ll end up running more drip lines. Seems I always have to run the lines after everything is planted, not before like sane folk would do.
> 
> I recall a time one summer back in the 70 s. Mom, brother, and I were off to visit the relatives for two weeks (road trip) and Dad was charged with watering. Being the inventive sort he was, he installed a single circle pattern sprinkler in the center of the lawn, connected to the water spigot with one of those timers set to run automatically.
> When we got back home, a nice green circle of grass, cept the corners where the water could not reach were a dead yellow. Reminded me of those green crop circles you see from an airplane.
> Of course I was the one to "go immediately to the yard and soak those corners!".
> 
> I m such a tool 8^P
> 
> - splintergroup


Splinter…hey don't work for bud…..it has the beechies…..(Beechnut wood barrels aged) Bud will get me to do some "traveling"..if you get me…. and the SWMBO has me doing some more tilling to repair some of the last bits of torn up grass from last years construction…...I love tilling….he said sarcastically.

well back to it….


----------



## pottz

> Summer nights are nice after it was hot all day then it cools down with a light breeze. Or Ron the nights on the ocean feeling the ocean breeze and hearing the waves crash with a cold beverage.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Are u pimping me out for landscaping….and for Budweiser no less? Hey I got a wife….she does it enough for 5 people…...LMAO
> 
> - moke
> 
> Well Mike, there still is time, need some holes dug. The dog got the Bud, She s a bit of a boozer but won t turn her nose away from a warm, refreshing Bud Lite.
> 
> Sorry, no compensatory beverage if you show up today, though I bet I can dig up a juice box from the back of the pickup. The kid loved those things 20+ years ago.
> 
> Worse part about planting is SWMBO determining "where". Like moving furniture or hanging artwork. Six inches "to the left" means one more wheel barrow load to move. Of course wherever the roses end up, dollars to doughnuts there will be no water source nearby and I ll end up running more drip lines. Seems I always have to run the lines after everything is planted, not before like sane folk would do.
> 
> I recall a time one summer back in the 70 s. Mom, brother, and I were off to visit the relatives for two weeks (road trip) and Dad was charged with watering. Being the inventive sort he was, he installed a single circle pattern sprinkler in the center of the lawn, connected to the water spigot with one of those timers set to run automatically.
> When we got back home, a nice green circle of grass, cept the corners where the water could not reach were a dead yellow. Reminded me of those green crop circles you see from an airplane.
> Of course I was the one to "go immediately to the yard and soak those corners!".
> 
> I m such a tool 8^P
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> Splinter…hey don t work for bud…..it has the beechies…..(Beechnut wood barrels aged) Bud will get me to do some "traveling"..if you get me…. and the SWMBO has me doing some more tilling to repair some of the last bits of torn up grass from last years construction…...I love tilling….he said sarcastically.
> 
> well back to it….
> 
> - moke


im proud of ya mike.nothing like working the earth and the satisfaction of creating a beautiful garden ;-)) hey i can sense you cussing me out !


----------



## moke

> Summer nights are nice after it was hot all day then it cools down with a light breeze. Or Ron the nights on the ocean feeling the ocean breeze and hearing the waves crash with a cold beverage.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Are u pimping me out for landscaping….and for Budweiser no less? Hey I got a wife….she does it enough for 5 people…...LMAO
> 
> - moke
> 
> Well Mike, there still is time, need some holes dug. The dog got the Bud, She s a bit of a boozer but won t turn her nose away from a warm, refreshing Bud Lite.
> 
> Sorry, no compensatory beverage if you show up today, though I bet I can dig up a juice box from the back of the pickup. The kid loved those things 20+ years ago.
> 
> Worse part about planting is SWMBO determining "where". Like moving furniture or hanging artwork. Six inches "to the left" means one more wheel barrow load to move. Of course wherever the roses end up, dollars to doughnuts there will be no water source nearby and I ll end up running more drip lines. Seems I always have to run the lines after everything is planted, not before like sane folk would do.
> 
> I recall a time one summer back in the 70 s. Mom, brother, and I were off to visit the relatives for two weeks (road trip) and Dad was charged with watering. Being the inventive sort he was, he installed a single circle pattern sprinkler in the center of the lawn, connected to the water spigot with one of those timers set to run automatically.
> When we got back home, a nice green circle of grass, cept the corners where the water could not reach were a dead yellow. Reminded me of those green crop circles you see from an airplane.
> Of course I was the one to "go immediately to the yard and soak those corners!".
> 
> I m such a tool 8^P
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> Splinter…hey don t work for bud…..it has the beechies…..(Beechnut wood barrels aged) Bud will get me to do some "traveling"..if you get me…. and the SWMBO has me doing some more tilling to repair some of the last bits of torn up grass from last years construction…...I love tilling….he said sarcastically.
> 
> well back to it….
> 
> - moke
> 
> im proud of ya mike.nothing like working the earth and the satisfaction of creating a beautiful garden ;-)) hey i can sense you cussing me out !
> 
> - pottz


planting grass my friend, and not the kind ur neighbors want either….


----------



## splintergroup

I feel for you "earthers". You all love getting the dirt under the finger nails and feeling the love in you backs to next day (week?)

The only thing extra I got from the days soil-toil was smelling like Jimmy Dean after cropping all those freaking rosemarys.

Roses have been installed and hopefully they'll survive.

Hell, I'll be turning the big 6-OH! in a few weeks and I'm learning to appreciate all the wonders in life like Advil and my comfy chair.

As they say, as you get older, If nothing hurts, it means you are probably dead.


----------



## moke

> I feel for you "earthers". You all love getting the dirt under the finger nails and feeling the love in you backs to next day (week?)
> 
> The only thing extra I got from the days soil-toil was smelling like Jimmy Dean after cropping all those freaking rosemarys.
> 
> Roses have been installed and hopefully they ll survive.
> 
> Hell, I ll be turning the big 6-OH! in a few weeks and I m learning to appreciate all the wonders in life like Advil and my comfy chair.
> 
> As they say, as you get older, If nothing hurts, it means you are probably dead.
> 
> - splintergroup


 I turned 65 last Oct…my Dad always said aging is not for sissies…but in a little more colorful manner….and make no mistake, I am more comfortable in front of a computer, but you have to keep moving….my wofe says move it or lose it. Which I think means, she might cut it off….


----------



## pottz

> Summer nights are nice after it was hot all day then it cools down with a light breeze. Or Ron the nights on the ocean feeling the ocean breeze and hearing the waves crash with a cold beverage.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Are u pimping me out for landscaping….and for Budweiser no less? Hey I got a wife….she does it enough for 5 people…...LMAO
> 
> - moke
> 
> Well Mike, there still is time, need some holes dug. The dog got the Bud, She s a bit of a boozer but won t turn her nose away from a warm, refreshing Bud Lite.
> 
> Sorry, no compensatory beverage if you show up today, though I bet I can dig up a juice box from the back of the pickup. The kid loved those things 20+ years ago.
> 
> Worse part about planting is SWMBO determining "where". Like moving furniture or hanging artwork. Six inches "to the left" means one more wheel barrow load to move. Of course wherever the roses end up, dollars to doughnuts there will be no water source nearby and I ll end up running more drip lines. Seems I always have to run the lines after everything is planted, not before like sane folk would do.
> 
> I recall a time one summer back in the 70 s. Mom, brother, and I were off to visit the relatives for two weeks (road trip) and Dad was charged with watering. Being the inventive sort he was, he installed a single circle pattern sprinkler in the center of the lawn, connected to the water spigot with one of those timers set to run automatically.
> When we got back home, a nice green circle of grass, cept the corners where the water could not reach were a dead yellow. Reminded me of those green crop circles you see from an airplane.
> Of course I was the one to "go immediately to the yard and soak those corners!".
> 
> I m such a tool 8^P
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> Splinter…hey don t work for bud…..it has the beechies…..(Beechnut wood barrels aged) Bud will get me to do some "traveling"..if you get me…. and the SWMBO has me doing some more tilling to repair some of the last bits of torn up grass from last years construction…...I love tilling….he said sarcastically.
> 
> well back to it….
> 
> - moke
> 
> im proud of ya mike.nothing like working the earth and the satisfaction of creating a beautiful garden ;-)) hey i can sense you cussing me out !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> planting grass my friend, and not the kind ur neighbors want either….
> 
> - moke


thats for sure, they dont water it or mow it,they just smoke it.


----------



## pottz

> I feel for you "earthers". You all love getting the dirt under the finger nails and feeling the love in you backs to next day (week?)
> 
> The only thing extra I got from the days soil-toil was smelling like Jimmy Dean after cropping all those freaking rosemarys.
> 
> Roses have been installed and hopefully they ll survive.
> 
> Hell, I ll be turning the big 6-OH! in a few weeks and I m learning to appreciate all the wonders in life like Advil and my comfy chair.
> 
> As they say, as you get older, If nothing hurts, it means you are probably dead.
> 
> - splintergroup


i hear ya just turned 62 and the aches seem to increase every year.


----------



## splintergroup

Yeah, When I reach the age where I buy pants that pull up to just below the nipples and start wearing suspenders, just put me down 8^)


----------



## moke

> Yeah, When I reach the age where I buy pants that pull up to just below the nipples and start wearing suspenders, just put me down 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


hey what are u saying?

LOL


----------



## splintergroup




----------



## EricFai

Ok Biff.


----------



## RichT

We had just put a box on the back patio that was destined for the garbage can, but while it was still there, a curious visitor came to check it out. I named him Gregory Peccary. He's been hanging around a lot lately, along with his family. There are a couple of adolescents and three tiny tots. Actually, I don't know if this one is the mom or the dad. I'm sure not going to try to find out. The tiny ones are hilarious. They run and jump and try to get mom and dad to play.

By the way, did you hear about the new Cajun See and Say? No matter what animal you point it to, it says "them's good eats."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I saw Miami is underwater. They had a foot of rain. Are you close Petey?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Hes got to be 250 to 400 miles I would think…..hes on the Gulf side and south….
> 
> - moke


Good clearance. The news showed a street full of cars. They said they were all floating! ;((


----------



## splintergroup

Gotta take what the news shows on weather events with a grain of NaCl.

Still remember the reporter sitting in a canoe reporting on the hurricane somewhere. Then several people strolled passed between her and the camera, water maybe up to their ankles…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i hear ya just turned 62 and the aches seem to increase every year.
> 
> - pottz


Dad told me he didn't have any aches or pains until he was 65. Living on the farm there was a lot of variable exercises and limited repetitive motion. Grandpa was 87 the last time I helped him haul hay from the field. Repetitive motion standing on ladders all day working overhead gave me aches and pains ;( One of the first aid teachers told us we added 3 years to our life span being active all day. Hopefully, the aches and pains continue to receed like they did when I retired and those will be pain free years


----------



## bandit571

Just turned 69 back in May…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gotta take what the news shows on weather events with a grain of NaCl.
> 
> Still remember the reporter sitting in a canoe reporting on the hurricane somewhere. Then several people strolled passed between her and the camera, water maybe up to their ankles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup


LOL, A news lady a few years ago was reporting on a flood. She talked about knee-high water. The camera panned down and she was ankle deep too )


----------



## splintergroup

+ 100 Bob!

My relatives, bunch of stubborn Swedes, almost all make it to centenarian status. Means I may have 40 more years of hopefully pain free enjoyable times yelling at everyone to get off my lawn 8^)


----------



## moke

> - splintergroup


Now that guy is a snappy dresser…..Pottzy, I know he has more clothes on than ur used to, but my guess is the suspenders will pull ur nipple rings….


----------



## splintergroup

Bravo Bandit, still giving those timbers the what-for!

Waiting for Ron & Petey to chime in and call us all wimps 8^)


----------



## DevinT

Dressed kinda half way between biff and leisure suit Larry imo


----------



## 987Ron

> - splintergroup
> 
> Formal attire, tie and lace up shoes. Did he tie his own shoes? Sure he did.
> 
> 84 last April. On no meds of any kind. Can still tie my own shoes. No suspenders.
> Now that guy is a snappy dresser…..Pottzy, I know he has more clothes on than ur used to, but my guess is the suspenders will pull ur nipple rings….
> 
> - moke


----------



## BurlyBob

That's definitely some type of outfit. Just not quite sure what type.


----------



## pottz

> - splintergroup
> 
> Now that guy is a snappy dresser…..Pottzy, I know he has more clothes on than ur used to, but my guess is the suspenders will pull ur nipple rings….
> 
> - moke


that is the look i hope to attain.i wanna look sharp in my older years !


----------



## 987Ron

Now just wait a minute podner, If suspenders were good enough for John then I guess i might have to get a pair myself.


----------



## pottz

> Now just wait a minute podner, If suspenders were good enough for John then I guess i might have to get a pair myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


well it works for john,the other guy ?


----------



## Yonda

> - splintergroup
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> Now that guy is a snappy dresser…..Pottzy, I know he has more clothes on than ur used to, but my guess is the suspenders will pull ur nipple rings….
> 
> - moke


----------



## pottz

posted this on the beerbq swap.so ill ask the same here.
been thinking of getting a pellet grill but had an issue with being able to smoke and grill at the same time.was in lowes today and saw this beauty.problem solved.half is a pellet smoker/grill the other half is a gas grill.which can be utilized as another smoker.plus a side burner.5yr warranty.ill convert to natural gas.i looked on amazon and for the same setup without the side burner they wanted 1,269 !!!! i think not.TRSN inspired me for the pit boss.it looks very well made with 3 stainless steel burners.20lb pellet bin.enamel coated cast iron grates.so does anyone have any advise why i shouldn't pull the plug on this baby ? speak now or forever hold your peace-?

-working with my hands is a joy,it gives me a sense of fulfillment,somthing so many seek and so few find.-SAM MALOOF.


----------



## northwoodsman

Is it me or is John Wayne wearing a chef's jacket in that photo? I have several exactly like that just different colors. I feel like I'm way to young to belong in this group. I'm still in my 50's.

Here is a story that sort of relates to this. Back in the late 80's I took a job in another city about 4 hours away from where I grew up. I had never been there before, I was assigned to that city while I was in training. I had a two day trip allotted to go find housing, I was 23 at the time. This was before the internet. I was going through newspaper ads looking for apartments. I was desperate so at the last minute I found this nice high-rise building near one of the big colleges in town. It had a garage, it was next door to a grocery store, a convenience store, a little Italian restaurant, a sub shop, and a pizza place so it was perfect. It was a 10 story building with a large common area, a big park-like yard etc. Part of the problem was that I was looking for an apartment in mid April and college didn't get out until the end of May and I needed a place to leave right away. I think it was after 2 - 3 months I walked into the business office to pay my rent and I asked if there was anyone else my age that lived there because I felt much younger than everyone else. The building manager was in his early 70's and he looked at me and chuckled. He said "You did realize that you moved into a Senior Citizen housing building, right?" No I certainly did not. I asked why he didn't tell me when he showed me the place and took my deposit. He said he thought that I knew and he could not legally discriminate. He said that he hoped that I would stay because he had received so many positive comments about me from other residents about me always carrying their groceries, holding the door for them, helping them walk on ice and snow to their car, etc. I stayed for over a year. They had a going away reception for me when I left. I was literally 45 years younger than other resident in the building. I brought a few dates over to my apartment and when we pulled up they laughed and thought I was joking when I got out of the car.


----------



## pottz

mike why do you let "kids" on your thread ? ;-))


----------



## moke

> mike why do you let "kids" on your thread ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Not sure why….but he is fifty something and has some disabilities, so he fits in…..

I know this is cruel, but when Aldis first came to town, I refused to go with my wife, saying that it was required to limp or have a speech impediment to shop there…...she said God will get me for that…...


----------



## moke

> posted this on the beerbq swap.so ill ask the same here.
> been thinking of getting a pellet grill but had an issue with being able to smoke and grill at the same time.was in lowes today and saw this beauty.problem solved.half is a pellet smoker/grill the other half is a gas grill.which can be utilized as another smoker.plus a side burner.5yr warranty.ill convert to natural gas.i looked on amazon and for the same setup without the side burner they wanted 1,269 !!!! i think not.TRSN inspired me for the pit boss.it looks very well made with 3 stainless steel burners.20lb pellet bin.enamel coated cast iron grates.so does anyone have any advise why i shouldn't pull the plug on this baby ? speak now or forever hold your peace-?
> 
> -working with my hands is a joy,it gives me a sense of fulfillment,somthing so many seek and so few find.-SAM MALOOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


 Do it!!! I have a green mountain, it does not have a gas grill and mine is pretty good sized, but no gas…but I do have two other 36" gas grills…but I use one with a plancha, or griddle…you scoffed at it last time….but I love it. .....urs will have smaller grills….but it would be extremely convenient. Now don't be so damn cheap and get it…..


----------



## moke

> Dressed kinda half way between biff and leisure suit Larry imo
> 
> - DevinT


Is Leisure suit larry still a thing…...You are way too young to have seen the original computer game That had to be in the 80's….or is he still around….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

NWM, Bet you were missed after the party….....


----------



## pottz

> mike why do you let "kids" on your thread ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not sure why….but he is fifty something and has some disabilities, so he fits in…..
> 
> I know this is cruel, but when Aldis first came to town, I refused to go with my wife, saying that it was required to limp or have a speech impediment to shop there…...she said God will get me for that…...
> 
> - moke


yeah,well im still here mike so dont worry,if he's gonna take anyone it's probably gonna be me !


----------



## pottz

> posted this on the beerbq swap.so ill ask the same here.
> been thinking of getting a pellet grill but had an issue with being able to smoke and grill at the same time.was in lowes today and saw this beauty.problem solved.half is a pellet smoker/grill the other half is a gas grill.which can be utilized as another smoker.plus a side burner.5yr warranty.ill convert to natural gas.i looked on amazon and for the same setup without the side burner they wanted 1,269 !!!! i think not.TRSN inspired me for the pit boss.it looks very well made with 3 stainless steel burners.20lb pellet bin.enamel coated cast iron grates.so does anyone have any advise why i shouldn't pull the plug on this baby ? speak now or forever hold your peace-?
> 
> -working with my hands is a joy,it gives me a sense of fulfillment,somthing so many seek and so few find.-SAM MALOOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Do it!!! I have a green mountain, it does not have a gas grill and mine is pretty good sized, but no gas…but I do have two other 36" gas grills…but I use one with a plancha, or griddle…you scoffed at it last time….but I love it. .....urs will have smaller grills….but it would be extremely convenient. Now don t be so damn cheap and get it…..
> 
> - moke


yeah im gonna do it pretty sure,it has just what i want and need !


----------



## corelz125

NWM I think you're right about the chef shirt on John Wayne just uses the bandana to disguise it a little.


----------



## corelz125

A guy with a draw full of bridge city tools and throwing Mirka sanders around the shop while kicking festool dominos around is worried about a few $100 for a grill?


----------



## moke

> A guy with a draw full of bridge city tools and throwing Mirka sanders around the shop while kicking festool dominos around is worried about a few $100 for a grill?
> 
> - corelz125


Kinda what I thought…...1/3 of a domino


----------



## pottz

oh lets talk big kids ! mike youve got what,5 or six grills and smokers ? plus that mega marg maker !!! corelz do you even grill or smoke anything.no smart remarks,you know what i mean ;-))


----------



## pottz

> A guy with a draw full of bridge city tools and throwing Mirka sanders around the shop while kicking festool dominos around is worried about a few $100 for a grill?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Kinda what I thought…...1/3 of a domino
> 
> - moke


hey telling me to get that grill is like me telling you to get a domino,only difference is, ill do it !!!!


----------



## moke

> oh lets talk big kids ! mike youve got what,5 or six grills and smokers ? plus that mega marg maker !!! corelz do you even grill or smoke anything.no smart remarks,you know what i mean ;-))
> 
> - pottz


I have 4 grills, but on my way to 3. I have a 38' charcoal grill that I am selling. and now larry….you know a marg maker is a necessity! Speaking of booze…I had an old fashion tonight that the neighbor made me….it was nasty! wow! I love me some Jameson, but that bourbon was just over powering….


----------



## corelz125

No smoking for me. Just have a run of the mill char broil grill nothing special. I do more cooking inside the kitchen then on the grill


----------



## moke

> A guy with a draw full of bridge city tools and throwing Mirka sanders around the shop while kicking festool dominos around is worried about a few $100 for a grill?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Kinda what I thought…...1/3 of a domino
> 
> - moke
> 
> hey telling me to get that grill is like me telling you to get a domino,only difference is, ill do it !!!!
> 
> - pottz


yes except the domino is 3 times as much…..and Ill use it twice a year….


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, that what I have too. It works just fine for us. If we want good smoked meats there are a number of BBQ joints around here, just depends on the flavor we want.


----------



## corelz125

Eric you have the full stainless model? Mine has held up longer than I expected. Had a couple before this one that lasted only about 4 years then rusted a part.


----------



## pottz

> oh lets talk big kids ! mike youve got what,5 or six grills and smokers ? plus that mega marg maker !!! corelz do you even grill or smoke anything.no smart remarks,you know what i mean ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have 4 grills, but on my way to 3. I have a 38 charcoal grill that I am selling. and now larry….you know a marg maker is a necessity! Speaking of booze…I had an old fashion tonight that the neighbor made me….it was nasty! wow! I love me some Jameson, but that bourbon was just over powering….
> 
> - moke


ive never made an old fashioned but always heard they were great ?


----------



## moke

> Corelz, that what I have too. It works just fine for us. If we want good smoked meats there are a number of BBQ joints around here, just depends on the flavor we want.
> 
> - Eric


I use my Green Mountain more like an oven….Higher heat, it keeps the smokey flavor down. My brother lowers the heat and extends the cook time and the smoke flavor comes out more….it is truly a different flavor. He uses a lot of fruit tree pellets…..a lot of apple, I use hickory mostly. He made a prime rib a few months ago that was to die for, but it took him 4 or 5 hours…..I do not have that patience…..my BIL makes smoked brisket, it is a 8 hour job…he drinks most of the time…I am pickled myself before it is done!


----------



## pottz

> No smoking for me. Just have a run of the mill char broil grill nothing special. I do more cooking inside the kitchen then on the grill
> 
> - corelz125


are you a woman ? geez i thought i knew you better !!!!! gotta reevaluate my friends i guess ?


----------



## pottz

> Corelz, that what I have too. It works just fine for us. If we want good smoked meats there are a number of BBQ joints around here, just depends on the flavor we want.
> 
> - Eric


oh hell another one bites the dust !!!!!!! im sorry i thought this was mokes shop,apparently it's the sewing thread ?


----------



## EricFai

No I have the kettle one, in black. It on its 6th season. It does have the stainless grill however. Always keep an extra tank on hand too. The grill works great with a small shelf that I put a small cast iron pan on to cook things.

Sounds like pork chops, potatoes and corn tomorrow for dinner, all done on the grill.


----------



## pottz

> Eric you have the full stainless model? Mine has held up longer than I expected. Had a couple before this one that lasted only about 4 years then rusted a part.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah they last a long time when you use em twice a year !


----------



## pottz

> Corelz, that what I have too. It works just fine for us. If we want good smoked meats there are a number of BBQ joints around here, just depends on the flavor we want.
> 
> - Eric
> 
> I use my Green Mountain more like an oven….Higher heat, it keeps the smokey flavor down. My brother lowers the heat and extends the cook time and the smoke flavor comes out more….it is truly a different flavor. He uses a lot of fruit tree pellets…..a lot of apple, I use hickory mostly. He made a prime rib a few months ago that was to die for, but it took him 4 or 5 hours…..I do not have that patience…..my BIL makes smoked brisket, it is a 8 hour job…he drinks most of the time…I am pickled myself before it is done!
> 
> - moke


mike good q takes time,low and slow buddy.thats why the tortoise wins the race !


----------



## EricFai

We use ours 2-3 times a week.


----------



## pottz

> No I have the kettle one, in black. It on its 6th season. It does have the stainless grill however. Always keep an extra tank on hand too. The grill works great with a small shelf that I put a small cast iron pan on to cook things.
> 
> Sounds like pork chops, potatoes and corn tomorrow for dinner, all done on the grill.
> 
> - Eric


ok that sounds better bud.damn im was getting worried for awhile there !


----------



## pottz

> We use ours 2-3 times a week.
> 
> - Eric


+1


----------



## moke

> No smoking for me. Just have a run of the mill char broil grill nothing special. I do more cooking inside the kitchen then on the grill
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> are you a woman ? geez i thought i knew you better !!!!! gotta reevaluate my friends i guess ?
> 
> - pottz


Hey…he is full blood italian…if it was between brisket and lasagna or rigitoni…the brisket is gone! I love Italian!!!....
Don't think I have ever seen an Italian BBQ place….


----------



## EricFai

Well I do have to admit, I need to get a new igniter this year. Turn the gas on and toss a match in the kettle.


----------



## pottz

> No smoking for me. Just have a run of the mill char broil grill nothing special. I do more cooking inside the kitchen then on the grill
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> are you a woman ? geez i thought i knew you better !!!!! gotta reevaluate my friends i guess ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey…he is full blood italian…if it was between brisket and lasagna or rigitoni…the brisket is gone! I love Italian!!!....
> Don t think I have ever seen an Italian BBQ place….
> 
> - moke


hey i love me some lasagna or good pizza but the q will always win !


----------



## pottz

> Well I do have to admit, I need to get a new igniter this year. Turn the gas on and toss a match in the kettle.
> 
> - Eric


yeah those igniters last about one or two years if your lucky. i gotta say though the bbq i have now is about 8-9 years old and the igniter still works !


----------



## moke

> No smoking for me. Just have a run of the mill char broil grill nothing special. I do more cooking inside the kitchen then on the grill
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> are you a woman ? geez i thought i knew you better !!!!! gotta reevaluate my friends i guess ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey…he is full blood italian…if it was between brisket and lasagna or rigitoni…the brisket is gone! I love Italian!!!....
> Don t think I have ever seen an Italian BBQ place….
> 
> - moke
> 
> hey i love me some lasagna or good pizza but the q will always win !
> 
> - pottz


My bucket list includes his eggplant parm!!


----------



## EricFai

The last time I was visiting the step daughter, there is an Italian place there that also has BBQ. Both are great.

And a good stocked bar.


----------



## moke

> No smoking for me. Just have a run of the mill char broil grill nothing special. I do more cooking inside the kitchen then on the grill
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> are you a woman ? geez i thought i knew you better !!!!! gotta reevaluate my friends i guess ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey…he is full blood italian…if it was between brisket and lasagna or rigitoni…the brisket is gone! I love Italian!!!....
> Don t think I have ever seen an Italian BBQ place….
> 
> - moke
> 
> hey i love me some lasagna or good pizza but the q will always win !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My bucket list includes his eggplant parm!!
> 
> - moke


Now make now mistake….a nice Amana grass fed fillet mignon is one of my favorites too, u make juicy Lucy burgers? 
I also make a 2/3 lb stuffed burger….we call them Miley burgers…..NWM gave me a good seasoning for cod too…I am no fish guy, but on the Green Mountain on a Cedar Plank it is Delicious. We also have a lot of chix breasts, injected with a mirad of things…..but damn chix breast are almost as much as fillets…..


----------



## pottz

> No smoking for me. Just have a run of the mill char broil grill nothing special. I do more cooking inside the kitchen then on the grill
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> are you a woman ? geez i thought i knew you better !!!!! gotta reevaluate my friends i guess ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey…he is full blood italian…if it was between brisket and lasagna or rigitoni…the brisket is gone! I love Italian!!!....
> Don t think I have ever seen an Italian BBQ place….
> 
> - moke
> 
> hey i love me some lasagna or good pizza but the q will always win !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My bucket list includes his eggplant parm!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Now make now mistake….a nice Amana grass fed fillet mignon is one of my favorites too, u make juicy Lucy burgers?
> I also make a 2/3 lb stuffed burger….we call them Miley burgers…..NWM gave me a good seasoning for cod too…I am no fish guy, but on the Green Mountain on a Cedar Plank it is Delicious. We also have a lot of chix breasts, injected with a mirad of things…..but damn chix breast are almost as much as fillets…..
> 
> - moke


sad because im a huge fish guy.fish n chips all the away to chilean sea bass and stuffed salmon with crab,or grilled oysters.bring it on.the only fish i dont care for is tuna,anyway you wanna do it.


----------



## moke

I also have a pizza insert for the green mountain…..it has a stone and a dome over the pizza….it takes its heat straight from the hole that feeds the grill …....they are good too…...but you have to turn it down otherwise it get to 800 degrees. Can you get a pizza oven for urs pottzy?


----------



## pottz

No smoking for me. Just have a run of the mill char broil grill nothing special. I do more cooking inside the kitchen then on the grill

- corelz125

are you a woman ? geez i thought i knew you better !!!!! gotta reevaluate my friends i guess ?

- pottz

Hey…he is full blood italian…if it was between brisket and lasagna or rigitoni…the brisket is gone! I love Italian!!!....
Don t think I have ever seen an Italian BBQ place….

- moke

hey i love me some lasagna or good pizza but the q will always win !

- pottz

My bucket list includes his eggplant parm!!

- moke

Now make now mistake….a nice Amana grass fed fillet mignon is one of my favorites too, u make juicy Lucy burgers? 
I also make a 2/3 lb stuffed burger….we call them Miley burgers…..NWM gave me a good seasoning for cod too…I am no fish guy, but on the Green Mountain on a Cedar Plank it is Delicious. We also have a lot of chix breasts, injected with a mirad of things…..but damn chix breast are almost as much as fillets…..

- moke
[/QUOTE]
sad because im a huge fish guy.fish n chips all the away to chilean sea bass and stuffed salmon with crab,or grilled oysters.bring it on.the only fish i dont care for is tuna,anyway you wanna do it.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz I can make a prime rib just as good in the oven


----------



## moke

We also get good sized ham steaks and marinade them, they are also very good.


----------



## moke

> Pottz I can make a prime rib just as good in the oven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


that makes me drool corelz….do you have good dip?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I can make a prime rib just as good in the oven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


true but not if you want it smoked ?


----------



## corelz125

Dip?


----------



## pottz

> Dip?
> 
> - corelz125


what did you call me ?


----------



## moke

> Dip?
> 
> - corelz125


Au jus?


----------



## corelz125

Nope no Au Jus


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, Pay attention! You posted 7700


----------



## moke

> Nope no Au Jus
> 
> - corelz125


What??? You have to have au jus to dip it in!!! Not too salty and not too bland…...


----------



## moke

Corelz…you work on that! Hanging it up Nite


----------



## corelz125

Get a good seasoning on the meat and cook it slow I dont need to dip it.


----------



## pottz

> Get a good seasoning on the meat and cook it slow I dont need to dip it.
> 
> - corelz125


i agree i never have au jus,that for french [email protected]##$#s.if the meat is well seasoned or smoked no need to dip it in juice !


----------



## RichT

> posted this on the beerbq swap.so ill ask the same here.
> been thinking of getting a pellet grill but had an issue with being able to smoke and grill at the same time.
> 
> - pottz


+1 on the pellet smoker. Personally, I don't like all-in-one solutions. I have an original Traeger from way back, a kettle grill for high heat searing, and I recently acquired at no cost a MasterBuilt portable. The MasterBuilt is unique in that it's a portable gravity charcoal grill. It can go a long time on just a handful of charcoal. Check it out.

Of course, this baby is where I spent literally thousands of hours smoking fabulous meats. I just got too old and tired to do the 24 hours with no sleep it takes to tend to it. This photo is from the guy I sold it to. He has a body shop and completely refinished it. It's a Dave Klose pit I had shipped from Houston in 1990.


----------



## pottz

i agree normally the all in one deals dont work the best but the pit boss im looking comes pretty damn close ? kids it's the witching hour for me,up at 4am tomorrow so im out !


----------



## DevinT

> Dressed kinda half way between biff and leisure suit Larry imo
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Is Leisure suit larry still a thing…...You are way too young to have seen the original computer game That had to be in the 80 s….or is he still around….
> 
> - moke


I'm a lot older than you think.


----------



## RichT

> I'm a lot older than you think.
> 
> - DevinT


Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, Remember to day is D Day. Flag is out.

Eric: What kind of BBQ sauce do you use? Tomato based or Vinegar Based?

Years ago I did a project in the Carolinas and had 4 or 5 fellow employees from Texas in to help. The local employee took us all out to his favorite BBQ restaurant. He wanted to please and impress the Texas guys. After dinner he ask them how they liked his favorite BBQ. Answer: "First you cooked the wrong animal, not beef, and second what was that sour tasting so called sauce. Do you not have real BBQ sauce?" Almost a war over which and what is good and proper.

Personally being an Okie I like either pig or cow but only the tomato based sauce. Get the Head Country BBQ sauce from Ponca City, Ok. Each their own.

Have a good day.

Raisin Bagels and coffee for breakfast. short shop time today.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, tomato based. But I do like the mustard base too.


----------



## moke

> Mike, Pay attention! You posted 7700
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I saw it, but it has been said I am too worried about the numbers….


----------



## moke

> Get a good seasoning on the meat and cook it slow I dont need to dip it.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i agree i never have au jus,that for french [email protected]##$#s.if the meat is well seasoned or smoked no need to dip it in juice !
> 
> - pottz


There is seriously something wrong with you two….


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am here in the land of Pottz, albeit north.

Heading to Muir woods to look at some trees, then find our rental home.

I have never smoked wood. I don't even BBQ. I outsource all that.


----------



## moke

> Morning all, Remember to day is D Day. Flag is out.
> 
> - 987Ron


My flags fly every day, I fly two, the American and yes, the Blue Line flag. I know some of you do not agree with it, but it shows my support to my Brothers and Sisters in LE still out there. The media never will.

I think it is great we have a Flag day to honor our Vets, but we should honor them every day….with out them and their sacrifice, we would be speaking German today….


----------



## Peteybadboy

BTW Woodpeckers has a sale on the micro adjuster for a router table at 139 bucks. This thing is aswesome for dial in a distance.


----------



## corelz125

A man suffered a serious heart attack and had bypass surgery.

He awakened to find himself in the care of nuns at a Catholic hospital.

As he was recovering, a nun asked how he was going to pay the bill.

He replied, in a raspy voice, "No health insurance."

The nun asked if he had money in the bank.

He replied, "No money in the bank."

The nun asked, "Do you have a relative who could help you?"

He said, "Just a spinster sister, who is a nun."

The nun, slightly perturbed, said, "Nuns are not spinsters! Nuns are married to God."

The patient replied, "Then send the bill to my brother-in-law."


----------



## pottz

> I am here in the land of Pottz, albeit north.
> 
> Heading to Muir woods to look at some trees, then find our rental home.
> 
> I have never smoked wood. I don t even BBQ. I outsource all that.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


NO BBQ !!!!!!!!!!! good lord man !


----------



## DevinT

Up and atom, … well as much as can be. The baby is starting to get to me. 11 months of never getting more than 5 hours of continuous sleep … alone (spouse and I do shifts; so have not slept in the same bed as my spouse for almost a year now). I am sooooo tired. It's just like a permanent state of tiredness.


----------



## 987Ron

> Up and atom, … well as much as can be. The baby is starting to get to me. 11 months of never getting more than 5 hours of continuous sleep … alone (spouse and I do shifts; so have not slept in the same bed as my spouse for almost a year now). I am sooooo tired. It's just like a permanent state of tiredness.
> 
> - DevinT


Welcome to parenthood. Almost neve ends these sleepless nights. When they grow older you will be waiting up for them to return home safely, etc, etc. etc. Worry worry worry. No 2 might be along also.


----------



## DevinT

At the very least, my back pain should go away when walking is achieved. Carrying the child around all the time is taxing. Hope it goes away at least. Back is always sore.

EDIT: and it sure would be nice if I could hold the brat without getting my hair pulled. Grrr


----------



## moke

I am doing some family history….I am trying to identify the Navy ribbons/medals from my uncle in WW2 pacific theater.

Anyone have an idea? looked for a website, nothing very informative. He was in some real battles….was on the USS Saratoga. He talked about having 5 kamikaze's slam into her and fighting a fire for almost 2 days without sleep…


----------



## northwoodsman

> I am doing some family history….I am trying to identify the Navy ribbons/medals from my uncle in WW2 pacific theater.
> 
> Anyone have an idea? looked for a website, nothing very informative. He was in some real battles….was on the USS Saratoga. He talked about having 5 kamikaze s slam into her and fighting a fire for almost 2 days without sleep…
> 
> - moke


Ancestry.com has a lot of good info like that but it takes some digging. You can join for a month, quarter, or year. I found my biological father through Anestry.com and was able to meet him about 2 months before he died which was nice. I also found that I have 3 brothers and a sister. I'm meeting up with my sister next month for the first time. That story that I told yesterday about living in the senior apartment… when I lived there she lived about a half mile a way. We lived close to each other in the same city for 4 years while she was in college and didn't find out until 33 years later.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm up late after another crappy night of broken sleep. The coffee is doing it's thing. I'm thinking I'll work on the bench legs today.


----------



## corelz125

It should get better Devin. When they start eating more they sleep longer. Also the hair pulling should stop to then they get into everything else. When the crawling starts it improves


----------



## EricFai

Mike, you might try a DOD site, I'm not sure but I don't think the medals and ribbons have changed much over the years.


----------



## corelz125

You have Navy blood in the family but hate boats?


----------



## EricFai

Mike, try this one.

https://www.usamm.com/pages/military-medals-and-ribbons-precedence-chart

Good size list to go through, shows the ribbons by order of prescendence.


----------



## moke

THanks Eric….that should work just fine….


----------



## moke

> You have Navy blood in the family but hate boats?
> 
> - corelz125


I don't know if I would say I have Navy blood….I suppose if I worked on one that would be alright….its patrolling on a whaler, fishing, or going out drinking on a boat…..I like to be more active.


----------



## moke

> You have Navy blood in the family but hate boats?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I don t know if I would say I have Navy blood….I suppose if I worked on one that would be alright….its patrolling on a whaler, or going out drinking on a boat…..I like to be more active.
> 
> You know I'm a huge history buff….and a lot of it is military….I have studied everything from Roman and Greek fighting ships to the USS Indianapolis to the concrete river gunships of Vietnam….It all interests me. But I am a huge WW2 guy…
> 
> - moke


This guy also served on land as an interpreter for an Admiral in Germany post war. My whole Dads family were full blood Germans, and spoke it at home on a regular basis. The Admiral he served for was the replacement for Patton, after he go in trouble for keeping Nazis in key positions to run the country. The admiral didnt last much longer than Patton…..he wanted to keep some of the Nazis in public positions too, because they knew what they were doing…Washington disagreed, sent the Admiral to the Pacific and my Uncle to be a Gunner on the USS Saratoga….

Edit…my Dad served as a Lt in the LAPD, because he had an arm he couldn't straighten all the way and couldn't go to war. Some of the relatives in Germany told the Nazi army he was in the US, but was German. He had just made Lt and got a draft notice from the German Army…. he was suspended for a while during an internal investigation, he was not happy and never wanted anything to do with the rest of his Germany relatives again…and did not.


----------



## moke

> I am doing some family history….I am trying to identify the Navy ribbons/medals from my uncle in WW2 pacific theater.
> 
> Anyone have an idea? looked for a website, nothing very informative. He was in some real battles….was on the USS Saratoga. He talked about having 5 kamikaze s slam into her and fighting a fire for almost 2 days without sleep…
> 
> - moke
> 
> Ancestry.com has a lot of good info like that but it takes some digging. You can join for a month, quarter, or year. I found my biological father through Anestry.com and was able to meet him about 2 months before he died which was nice. I also found that I have 3 brothers and a sister. I m meeting up with my sister next month for the first time. That story that I told yesterday about living in the senior apartment… when I lived there she lived about a half mile a way. We lived close to each other in the same city for 4 years while she was in college and didn t find out until 33 years later.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I ve heard more stories like this because of DNA results lately….this is a cool world we live in….except for the price of gas….


----------



## BurlyBob

My great grandfather was a commander in the German navy. His ship was hit in the battle of the north sea and he drown. I understand he was buried some where in Norway or Sweden after his body washed ashore. I've seen one picture of him. A very stereotypical German officer with a curled mustache. I don't think my mother or aunt knew him very well as they didn't about him much.


----------



## controlfreak

I have some medals from family for "The Great War For Civilization". One of my kids said "when was that"? I had to explain that it didn't become world war one until the second world war came along.


----------



## moke

> I have some medals from family for "The Great War For Civilization". One of my kids said "when was that"? I had to explain that it didn t become world war one until the second world war came along.
> 
> - controlfreak


I said something about Roy Rogers to a 35 yo…and the response was "Who"...damn Im old..


----------



## moke

> I have some medals from family for "The Great War For Civilization". One of my kids said "when was that"? I had to explain that it didn t become world war one until the second world war came along.
> 
> - controlfreak


I can't imagine going to war….every fiber of your being has to be telling you to run…especially in the Civil War with those Nepolianic firing lines…that had to be the ultimate in scared….


----------



## DevinT

For remembering someone's service you might try a website named "Shop Awards and Gifts" which has a web address of shopawardsandgifts dot com

I personally bought an engraved/personalized name plaque from them for someone's desk. It looks beautiful.

They don't send much spam. Checking my inbox for the e-mail I gave them, I've only 3 e-mails total from them, one where they tried to get me to come back after not buying anything for a year, and one where they tried to entice me to buy something for Memorial Day. So if you don't like spam, use a burner e-mail when you buy from them.


----------



## DevinT

I will never submit my DNA to ancestry. Companies when they hit hard times like to get "inventive" with new products and revenue streams-like selling your information. Think I am paranoid? It's already happened with DNA (August 3rd, 2018: 23andMe announced it would sell anonymized genetic data to GlaxoSmithKline as part of a $300M deal, as well as P&G Beauty, Pantene shampoo, and Pepto-Bismol; Ancestry has a partnership with Google's life-extension spinoff, Calico; Helix, the genetics-testing company spun out of Illumina has partnered with roughly 25 companies they sell their data to-but requires consent-one of which is EverlyWell which uses the data to offer in-home tests for food sensitivity and metabolism, while National Geographic uses the Helix data for its genealogy tests).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A man suffered a serious heart attack and had bypass surgery.
> 
> He awakened to find himself in the care of nuns at a Catholic hospital.
> 
> As he was recovering, a nun asked how he was going to pay the bill.
> 
> He replied, in a raspy voice, "No health insurance."
> 
> The nun asked if he had money in the bank.
> 
> He replied, "No money in the bank."
> 
> The nun asked, "Do you have a relative who could help you?"
> 
> He said, "Just a spinster sister, who is a nun."
> 
> The nun, slightly perturbed, said, "Nuns are not spinsters! Nuns are married to God."
> 
> The patient replied, "Then send the bill to my brother-in-law."
> 
> - corelz125


Mom worked for that system. They expected that brother-in-law to pay her pension, apparently.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Dad's side is German too but they had to swear allegiance to King George II when they arrived. Dad had flat feet so they left him on the farm to grow food in WWII.

DNA is interesting. We were in before the fraud started. We had to give them permission for everything they did with it  Anyway, SWMBO and I are 29th cousins from King Henry I. 12th cousins somewhere else but I don't remember who. At Plymouth Rock where gma Mary Chilton was the first woman off of the Mayflower, they said 3/4 of Americans are thought to have a Mayflower ancestor.


----------



## DevinT

> It should get better Devin. When they start eating more they sleep longer. Also the hair pulling should stop to then they get into everything else. When the crawling starts it improves
> 
> - corelz125


I gather that the hair pulling might continue … except instead of the baby pulling my hair, it will be me pulling my own hair out trying to keep the brat from getting into every last thing that is dangerous.

Hmmm, maybe it was a bad idea to put into his growing book collection "The Dangerous Book for Boys"

Hmmm, maybe it was an even worse idea to buy the sequel, "The Double Dangerous Book for Boys"

Yeah, we're going to get into so much trouble together it's going to be great. With hopefully not much hair pulling in the future.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin, very smart. China has been buying DNA data.

Checked in in Kenwood. Beautiful house.

A nice large slab river table. full 4" thick.

Walnut rounds as bar stools. Maybe a woodworker owns the place, or they bought from Cali woodworker?

JWB in hand.


----------



## northwoodsman

Devin,

I understand your DNA stance and I agree. I was at a point in my life where I had achieved everything I wanted in life and was only missing one thing and that was knowing who my father was. My birth mom wouldn't tell me. I only had on sure way to find out. I knew there was a reason I hadn't spoken to her in almost 50 years. I thought that I knew much of the story but the pieces weren't adding up. I thought that my uncles and aunts who took turns raising me (her brothers and sisters) were protecting her and were pretending to not know also. When I finally did the DNA test and figured it out her siblings were shocked to learn that she had been lying to them for over 50 years. I have to say nobody was more shocked than she was! Apparently she was popular in college, or maybe just easy. The guy she had blackmailed in order to keep her mouth shut paid her the money for nothing, he was the wrong guy.


----------



## corelz125

Northwoods your like a real life lifetime show.


----------



## corelz125

China might ask for a refund if they got my dna


----------



## DevinT

NWM, What an outcome!


----------



## EricFai

I think my DNA is on file with the DOD. as fir the family geology my father traced it in the late 80's. We had a lot of it, but he went back further, ended up in Scotland as far back as the mid 1500's. After he pasted my brother put up a web site for all if the geology, the domain was sold a few years ago before he passed.


----------



## moke

The DNA people keep "re-analyzing" my DNA….My percentages move around….I don't get it….have they been wrong in the past…..why re-analyze? I would certainly not know the difference….

Topa you know there is kinship of Germans and English…..I do not know the whole story but there were English Kings or King that only spoke German…...it was a Marriage thing…..


----------



## bandit571

The ones that came from Hanover…named George….


----------



## moke

Petey/Ron
Troy Merritt just qualified for the US Open!!!


----------



## bandit571

Liliac…"Dear Father" 
Liliac….We are the Children
Liliac…"Sail away"

Or…Liliac..LIVE in Cummings Georgia 2019…(Lead singer just turned 20 in 2022, BTW) "Mars"...."Piece of my heart", and the Freddy Mercury Tribute….

Or, the Ronnie James Dio cancer concert song…"Last in Line"


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all coffee and a muffin. 90s today, a bit warm

DNA, mine is spread in various places in the shop and on various projects long ago finished It is everywhere.

Later


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke good news on Troy!

NWM- incredible

Playing golf today then a wine tasting. I have to get moving!


----------



## 987Ron

In from the shop, hour and a half. 2 sets of slats steamed on on their drying jig, bent to shape. Another attached, using Miller Mini-x dowels.

First time for me to use the Miller dowels. Anyone use them and your take on them?

Time to set and rest a bit, coffee.

Later


----------



## RichT

> First time for me to use the Miller dowels. Anyone use them and your take on them?
> 
> - 987Ron


+1. They have their uses, particularly when you have a joint that's already glued up and you feel the need to strengthen it. I have most species of dowel in both standard and mini.


----------



## pottz

mike musslquartz a friend of yours ? maybe rich brought him.


----------



## corelz125

First time I've seen those Ron. They compress and expand as you hit them in?


----------



## corelz125

> mike musslquartz a friend of yours ? maybe rich brought him.
> 
> - pottz


He's saying all the things Mike likes to hear


----------



## pottz

> mike musslquartz a friend of yours ? maybe rich brought him.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He s saying all the things Mike likes to hear
> 
> - corelz125


oh yeah a pro spammer !


----------



## pottz

ah looks like the cleaning lady came and wiped up that spam that got spilled !


----------



## 987Ron

> First time I ve seen those Ron. They compress and expand as you hit them in?
> 
> - corelz125


As I understand them they expand like a bisquit does, from the glue and moisture. Driving them is, at least for the Mini-x ones does not take much more than a got tap or two. The ridges on the side help carry the glue. I am by far not an expert on them.

Rich Thanks for the answer.


----------



## pottz

> First time I ve seen those Ron. They compress and expand as you hit them in?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> As I understand them they expand like a bisquit does, from the glue and moisture. Driving them is, at least for the Mini-x ones does not take much more than a got tap or two. The ridges on the side help carry the glue. I am by far not an expert on them.
> 
> Rich Thanks for the answer.
> 
> - 987Ron


ive got some and have used them in the past but dont really care for them or rarely need them.


----------



## DevinT

Was watching a build where a maker failed on a table top because moisture content.

How many folks own a moisture meter? How critical is it to your work? If I may ask.


----------



## moke

> Was watching a build where a maker failed on a table top because moisture content.
> 
> How many folks own a moisture meter? How critical is it to your work? If I may ask.
> 
> - DevinT


I have a couple, one with probes and one that you just set on the board…..In the 1850's when I started woodworking I was gifted some lumber by my then, FIL. Previous life, different wife. He was a really good guy and got this from his friend…unbeknownst to me or him is was pretty fresh cut. I built a table top that literally warped, cupped, and bent before completion. I was like 22 or so….since then, I religiously check my lumber before the build. The meter with the pins was cheap, like $30, but works better than the one that just lays on the board. If I remember right, they are both General Brand.


----------



## moke

> mike musslquartz a friend of yours ? maybe rich brought him.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He s saying all the things Mike likes to hear
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah a pro spammer !
> 
> - pottz


I missed him….went to the dump, and ran errand all morning…what wares was he selling?


----------



## DevinT

> Was watching a build where a maker failed on a table top because moisture content.
> 
> How many folks own a moisture meter? How critical is it to your work? If I may ask.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> I have a couple, one with probes and one that you just set on the board…..In the 1850 s when I started woodworking I was gifted some lumber by my then, FIL. Previous life, different wife. He was a really good guy and got this from his friend…unbeknownst to me or him is was pretty fresh cut. I built a table top that literally warped, cupped, and bent before completion. I was like 22 or so….since then, I religiously check my lumber before the build. The meter with the pins was cheap, like $30, but works better than the one that just lays on the board. If I remember right, they are both General Brand.
> 
> - moke


Thanks Mike, that helps answer my question. The video I was watching was The Worst Wood To Build From (Blacktail Studio) where Cam (main guy) 26m into the video pulls out a Wagner Orion and captions it with "This Wagner Orion moisture meter tells the MC inside the wood" and "The Wagner Orion is pretty much the industry standard" (and it was that last caption that prompted me to check with others).

Naturally, nobody wants to put that much effort into something and have it fail (which is perhaps why I often let my wood dry for a few years before I use it, because I have no idea how fresh it was when I bought it at the lumber dealer). But something like this could take the guess work out it.

So the cupping, warping, and twisting can be directly measured to MC-that's actually really good to know. Is MC the only thing to consider if-after dimensioning for example-I find it cups, warps, twists, bows, or crooks?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, dry fits..









3 hours of shop time, today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm, dry fits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 hours of shop time, today.
> 
> - bandit571


Looking good form here bandit


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have a moisture meter. I don't remember what concerns I had when I got it ) Not an expert ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I was at chity council meeting last night. Lots of people were there for Public Input ) Most of them talked about criminals in their neighborhood. One was a Vietnam vet. He said he felt safer in Vietnam than in Auburn! Another lady talked about how bad it was and said she is from California obviously expecting it to be better here.

I mentioned the downward spiral of society should be enough death and destruction without propane code violations. The properties of petroleum products have been well known for over a century. In the 70s, before leak detection and pollution control when we were converting gas stations to self-serve, I survived a vapor explosion unharmed because I was knowledgeable and aware. A friend in California searching for a tool in a toolbox that had a propane torch in it had an explosion of pooled propane. It had been in there long enough that the odor faded. He did not smell the gas before it exploded, burned exposed skin, singed his hair, and caught his shirt on fire. He had enough sense to roll on the ground to extinguish the fire. Their staff admitted they had no explosive atmosphere experience when they called to deny propane and fire code enforcement. They said it would not be in the public record because there is no case. That public record violation should be a felony. The fire marshal and chef said in a letter in June of 2020 that propane and seismic are not in their scope of work. The 32-ton masonry wall adjacent to the tank is beyond their common sense when the biggest earthquake disaster to ever happen in the United States hits. There are 9 homes, and 38 people, including 17 children in the 95-yard radius the National Fire Protection Association says is the explosion impact zone for a 1,000-gallon propane tank emergency. I was out of time but ignoring state laws is a violation of their oath of office. Unfortunately, it is only a gross misdemeanor. These intentional decisions to ignore safety standards and codes should be negligence on par with driving under the influence when fatalities are the result, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The DNA people keep "re-analyzing" my DNA….My percentages move around….I don t get it….have they been wrong in the past…..why re-analyze? I would certainly not know the difference….
> 
> Topa you know there is kinship of Germans and English…..I do not know the whole story but there were English Kings or King that only spoke German…...it was a Marriage thing…..
> 
> - moke


German was the common language of most at the time of the Revolution due to the number of German immigrants. That is why they started making the swear allegiance to the king in 1728 when mine came. Germans were the most desirable to build the economy. They were mostly tradesmen instead of peasants.

In Europe there were a lot of arranged marriages to create alliances ) Most wars I think were family squabbles betwee cousins ;((


----------



## pottz

> Was watching a build where a maker failed on a table top because moisture content.
> 
> How many folks own a moisture meter? How critical is it to your work? If I may ask.
> 
> - DevinT


got one,ive used it many times if im in doubt about how well the wood has been dried.


----------



## 987Ron

> Was watching a build where a maker failed on a table top because moisture content.
> 
> How many folks own a moisture meter? How critical is it to your work? If I may ask.
> 
> - DevinT


I have one and use it for any "imported into the shop" lumber' Stuff in the shop has been here many years usually or have passed the test. Tend to go for stability of the readings. Do not usually bother with things like baltic birch ply when I could get it. A lot depends on where it came from. Some stuff I also use a metal detector on after having a unseen staple put a nice nick in planer blade.


----------



## moke

> Was watching a build where a maker failed on a table top because moisture content.
> 
> How many folks own a moisture meter? How critical is it to your work? If I may ask.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> I have a couple, one with probes and one that you just set on the board…..In the 1850 s when I started woodworking I was gifted some lumber by my then, FIL. Previous life, different wife. He was a really good guy and got this from his friend…unbeknownst to me or him is was pretty fresh cut. I built a table top that literally warped, cupped, and bent before completion. I was like 22 or so….since then, I religiously check my lumber before the build. The meter with the pins was cheap, like $30, but works better than the one that just lays on the board. If I remember right, they are both General Brand.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Thanks Mike, that helps answer my question. The video I was watching was The Worst Wood To Build From (Blacktail Studio) where Cam (main guy) 26m into the video pulls out a Wagner Orion and captions it with "This Wagner Orion moisture meter tells the MC inside the wood" and "The Wagner Orion is pretty much the industry standard" (and it was that last caption that prompted me to check with others).
> 
> Naturally, nobody wants to put that much effort into something and have it fail (which is perhaps why I often let my wood dry for a few years before I use it, because I have no idea how fresh it was when I bought it at the lumber dealer). But something like this could take the guess work out it.
> 
> So the cupping, warping, and twisting can be directly measured to MC-that s actually really good to know. Is MC the only thing to consider if-after dimensioning for example-I find it cups, warps, twists, bows, or crooks?
> 
> - DevinT


I got a pickup load of Cherry about 3 years ago. When I knew my retirement was coming, and I was going to be losing my dumpster at my studio/store I dimensioned it. In case you have never done 25 to 40 boards, there is a tremendous amount of waste. I had a two yard dumpster and it filled it…1.5 times. A lot of wood has reverted back to the problems it originally had, but not nearly as bad. It is all still pretty usable. But it is also good sized…almost all 8 foot by 8 to 10". The boards that were cupped, did not not seem to revert back to cupping but the some of the twists kind of came back. In retrospect, I should have left it alone (it was rough with one straight side and a STRONG 4/4) and done it as I needed. I also have learned that it is better to cut the lumber to aprox length and straighten/ fix it…..But I have to say, compared to most guys here. especially LeeRoy, Pottzy, Petey and Ron,I am a hack…they should have the final say…and are much more qualified than I. I just chimed in when you asked about MM's. Mostly because I threw that table top away, and it hurt….I am still pissed.

This is my MM-
https://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-MMD4E-Moisture-High-Medium-Low/dp/B00275F5O2/ref=sr_1_5?crid=3AHIYHH2GYX02&keywords=moisture+meter+for+wood&qid=1654630170&sprefix=Moisture+Meter+%2Caps%2C280&sr=8-5

This is not the meter I have, but looks like it in another color….
https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-ET140-Non-Destructive-Detection/dp/B07SZX8QXH/ref=sr_1_6?crid=3AHIYHH2GYX02&keywords=moisture+meter+for+wood&qid=1654630221&sprefix=Moisture+Meter+%2Caps%2C280&sr=8-6


----------



## moke

> Was watching a build where a maker failed on a table top because moisture content.
> 
> How many folks own a moisture meter? How critical is it to your work? If I may ask.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> I have a couple, one with probes and one that you just set on the board…..In the 1850 s when I started woodworking I was gifted some lumber by my then, FIL. Previous life, different wife. He was a really good guy and got this from his friend…unbeknownst to me or him is was pretty fresh cut. I built a table top that literally warped, cupped, and bent before completion. I was like 22 or so….since then, I religiously check my lumber before the build. The meter with the pins was cheap, like $30, but works better than the one that just lays on the board. If I remember right, they are both General Brand.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Thanks Mike, that helps answer my question. The video I was watching was The Worst Wood To Build From (Blacktail Studio) where Cam (main guy) 26m into the video pulls out a Wagner Orion and captions it with "This Wagner Orion moisture meter tells the MC inside the wood" and "The Wagner Orion is pretty much the industry standard" (and it was that last caption that prompted me to check with others).
> 
> Naturally, nobody wants to put that much effort into something and have it fail (which is perhaps why I often let my wood dry for a few years before I use it, because I have no idea how fresh it was when I bought it at the lumber dealer). But something like this could take the guess work out it.
> 
> So the cupping, warping, and twisting can be directly measured to MC-that s actually really good to know. Is MC the only thing to consider if-after dimensioning for example-I find it cups, warps, twists, bows, or crooks?
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> I got a pickup load of Cherry about 3 years ago. When I knew my retirement was coming, and I was going to be losing my dumpster at my studio/store I dimensioned it. In case you have never done 25 to 40 boards, there is a tremendous amount of waste. I had a two yard dumpster and it filled it…1.5 times. A lot of wood has reverted back to the problems it originally had, but not nearly as bad. It is all still pretty usable. But it is also good sized…almost all 8 foot by 8 to 10". The boards that were cupped, did not not seem to revert back to cupping but the some of the twists kind of came back. In retrospect, I should have left it alone (it was rough with one straight side and a STRONG 4/4) and done it as I needed. I also have learned that it is better to cut the lumber to aprox length and straighten/ fix it…..But I have to say, compared to most guys here. especially LeeRoy, Pottzy, Petey and Ron,I am a hack…they should have the final say…and are much more qualified than I. I just chimed in when you asked about MM s. Mostly because I threw that table top away, and it hurt….I am still pissed.
> 
> This is my MM-
> https://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-MMD4E-Moisture-High-Medium-Low/dp/B00275F5O2/ref=sr_1_5?crid=3AHIYHH2GYX02&keywords=moisture+meter+for+wood&qid=1654630170&sprefix=Moisture+Meter+%2Caps%2C280&sr=8-5
> 
> This is not the meter I have, but looks like it in another color….
> https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-ET140-Non-Destructive-Detection/dp/B07SZX8QXH/ref=sr_1_6?crid=3AHIYHH2GYX02&keywords=moisture+meter+for+wood&qid=1654630221&sprefix=Moisture+Meter+%2Caps%2C280&sr=8-6
> 
> - moke


 BTW recently I got a huge load of Ash…I left it alone until I need it….


----------



## EricFai

Yes, the moisture meter comes in handy. I have the pin type, and only use it occasionally. As for lumber in the rough, I'll leave it alone until ready to start sizing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"Lumber in the rough" reminds me of why I bought my moisture meter. I salvaged a lot of logs when they "pruned" the access road to my tree farm. I was monitoring those and using my chainsaw to make lumber ) Not a job for the faint-hearted ) One needs to keep wedges in place to stop kickbacks ;((


----------



## splintergroup

No MM for me. 
All the wood I have bought from the yards is kiln dried and any I cut my self has been sitting either outside in a corrugated steel shed or in the shop for 5+ years. Humidity out there will hit the mid 30%s for a few months in the summer (monsoon season) but otherwise is < 20% (currently 10%)

Basically my excuse is that I take forever to rotate through my stash so it has had plenty of time to dry out.

If I was living anywhere else where there was actual moisture, I'd surely have one handy.


----------



## bandit571

Flagged and blocked…determined little basturd, ain't he…


----------



## 987Ron

Deleted by self.


----------



## pottz

mike ya gotta tell your drinkin buddies too chill out.thats two today !


----------



## corelz125

I have a mm it's a pinned one. I used it when I took home 4"×4" pieces of Aspen I got a few years ago. They were pretty wet to work with. I don't usually check the boards from the lumber yard. If I was buying from a mill I would.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

NWM, Your family search reminded me of a second cousin who contacted SWMBO. She has extensive genealogy on Ancestry. I am the only blood relative my cousin has ever met. She found some closer relatives she hopes to meet in the midwest this summer. Lots of secrets out there )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I just noticed 9 more to 7800. Looks like this should be my lucky day. 7777 is about as lucky as numbers get )

I won't spill the beans on 6666 )))))


----------



## 987Ron

8 more


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 8 more
> 
> - 987Ron


Counting down, l another lucky 7 )


----------



## northwoodsman

Delete


----------



## northwoodsman

> Flagged and blocked…determined little basturd, ain t he…
> 
> - bandit571


It looks like he dropped by Stumpy Nubs for a visit also.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO :<)))))


----------



## EricFai

So true Tony. Long before everyone having cell phones to snap a photo.


----------



## DevinT

Haha, yes! Sooo glad I grew up before the Internet.


----------



## Gene01

I never grew up. Just grew older. Some of my old highschool buddies did grow up. They're no fun, anymore.


----------



## pottz

> I never grew up. Just grew older. Some of my old highschool buddies did grow up. They re no fun, anymore.
> 
> - Gene Howe


ditto !


----------



## 987Ron

Growing up is not the problem any more it is the growing out one has to watch.


----------



## pottz

> Growing up is not the problem any more it is the growing out one has to watch.
> 
> - 987Ron


oh im goin both ways ron-lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

Tony, that is so true. I was never an outlaw, just a wild careless kid living out in the sticks. We did so much crazy stuff that today would land you in jail.

I got the bench legs cut to length and the wedge tenons cut. That Jessem miter gauge is a winner. It worked perfectly and is super accurate. I certainly glad I bought it. I really recommend it.


----------



## 987Ron

9 pm and all is dark out. Dogs are out. Not far behind myself. Things to do tomorrow.

later


----------



## moke

> CHECK THIS OUT YOU"LL LOVE IT
> 
> - chrlzena


See ya…don't come back!


----------



## moke

> I never grew up. Just grew older. Some of my old highschool buddies did grow up. They re no fun, anymore.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Same here!!! LMAO


----------



## moke

Beautiful night here….took a jeep with no top ride w/ the little lady. She and I even had a blizzard at DQ….kind a hard to shift and eat at the same time…..

Big day tomorrow…my BIL is giving me a two year old John Deere 24 hp mower D160. It was the FIL, and it is, like everything he owned, filthy, but looks superficial. Needs to have oil changed, filters, plugs, fuel filter. Looking forward to playing….


----------



## moke

Just a question…how come no one posts workshops anymore? Is everybody joining selling 16,000 Plans?


----------



## EricFai

You can only post one shop. Wish there was a way to update it and bring it back to the top of the list.


----------



## moke

Very True Eric!!


----------



## corelz125

My shop would give guys nightmares. It kind of looks like Pottz drawer of squares


----------



## pottz

> You can only post one shop. Wish there was a way to update it and bring it back to the top of the list.
> 
> - Eric


you can update it but it wont go to the top again.


----------



## Yonda

> My shop would give guys nightmares. It kind of looks like Pottz drawer of squares
> 
> - corelz125


LOL! I am always having to clean up my workshop in between project, I guess I need to take a pic when it's cleaned up and post that pic.


----------



## corelz125




----------



## corelz125

Ron 2 cowboys wrangled a cow that got loose and was running down interstate 80.


----------



## corelz125

> My shop would give guys nightmares. It kind of looks like Pottz drawer of squares
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> LOL! I am always having to clean up my workshop in between project, I guess I need to take a pic when it s cleaned up and post that pic.
> 
> - Yonda


I lost my ruler 3 times today


----------



## pottz

> My shop would give guys nightmares. It kind of looks like Pottz drawer of squares
> 
> - corelz125


sounds like one awesome shop corlez ? if i layed out all the tools ive got in special drawers packed with foam like some do id need more drawers than gunny..it serves no purpose other than look fancy.my shop is a working shop,not a showroom.


----------



## corelz125

I keep the cases of tools. Most of the ones that have batteries and chargers I keep the case to keep everything together. I dont buy cases though


----------



## pottz

> I keep the cases of tools. Most of the ones that have batteries and chargers I keep the case to keep everything together. I dont buy cases though
> 
> - corelz125


how many systainers ?


----------



## Yonda

> My shop would give guys nightmares. It kind of looks like Pottz drawer of squares
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> LOL! I am always having to clean up my workshop in between project, I guess I need to take a pic when it s cleaned up and post that pic.
> 
> - Yonda
> 
> I lost my ruler 3 times today
> 
> - corelz125


Yes, at the end of the my shop time, I have to go around and gather up all my extra tape measures, pencils and markers so I can loose them again tomorrow…I am awful about loosing tape measures.


----------



## moke

I have 12 to 15 tape measures in my shop, two on each of these little shelves….then ones scattered here and there…..I have these bright blue cups with 4 or 5 pencils, a sharpie, scissors, and 6" rule…they are right beside the little shelf with the tapes on it…..I leave stuff around the shop all the time, but I hate looking for them, so I just grab another! That is a little anal, but it works well for me….


----------



## corelz125

This project I been mostly using a steel rule not a tape measure for the joinery lay out.


----------



## moke

> This project I been mostly using a steel rule not a tape measure for the joinery lay out.
> 
> - corelz125


Sunday, I bought a couple 24" alum rulers from Woodcraft….it was only 20.00 each. I usually don't buy alum rulers, becasue I like to hang them up with magnets, but these were nice….

Woodsmith makes nice 6 and 12 rulers too…do yo get the emails? maybe not, its in Des Moines…


----------



## corelz125

I get some emails from woodsmith but I dont think its for selling tools.


----------



## moke

> I get some emails from woodsmith but I dont think its for selling tools.
> 
> - corelz125


It is a magazine, but they have a really nice store. Its bigger than a Woodcraft probably twice the size….they also have a kitchen section…my wife is a fan too!


----------



## moke

hanging it up..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Where is Gunny? Haven't seen him for a while.


----------



## EricFai

I'll usually spend a few minutes at the end of my shop time putting tools away and a quick clean up by taking the bench brush and pushing the dust to the floor. Sometimes sweep the floor.


----------



## Gene01

My wife has a corded leaf blower. Very powerful. I use it for shop cleaning. Open the roll up door and start blowing. Faster than a a broom. Less hassle than the shop vac. Find a lot of pencils that way.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning up and dressed, breakfast and coffee, 20 min. of shop time to glue up.

Off to Savannah, daughter to knit store, and I to Case Woodworking, best place and only one with good woods, exotics, domestics, etc. No plys or mdf. A few tools, Dealer for Festool, Laguna etc. but pretty much no stock. Just wood. Wood is what I am after.

Home by 1 or 2pm.

Shop problems, pencils seem to hide. Have 3 or 4 scattered around but never where I need one. They hide. Tape measures also but not as much. Don't like apronswith the pockets, they just fill up with sawdust and shavings and are hot in the S. Ga. backwoods.

Later off to brave I-16 and the Savannah traffic.


----------



## controlfreak

In Nashville for some country music and lots of food & booze this week so no shop time. I did clean up the place before leaving town. Roy Underhill said of an almost complete construction project that burned down, they always blame the carpenters. They failed to clean up the shavings the night before. So I have been cleaning up a little better now.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, I have a moisture meter. If you recall I build my trestle table from Ipe. The Ipe was 35% moisture content at the time of the build. I build it so that It could dry out (shrink) or expand but not warp. (ok I got lucky with that) it now stands at around 16% moisture content.

Rushing out to play golf and wine tastings.

Yesterday Napa Private Reserve club. 700 members (must be billionaires) a friend got us in. Way over the top private club.

Boys beat the girls again.


----------



## corelz125

I have a stack of Ipe pieces about 26" long I should check the mc in them see if its that high. Being outside in FL does that add to the mc also?


----------



## corelz125

CF they usually blame the plumbers up here when theres a fire.


----------



## moke

Morning…off soon to go get my new to me tractor….I'm excited.

I have been helping manage a friend from LE who running for Iowa Senate. Primary was yesterday, lost by 1 vote…its a rural district and this was a primary, so don't laugh at the low numbers…but it was 1513 to 1512. This will trigger an automatic recount. Last cycle we had to have a re-vote because it was a dead heat…..not us, some other fellows…they were literally tied.

Had rain all night….I figure I have about 5000 sq ft of grass being seeded….nothing is better for new grass than what we call Jesus juice….


----------



## bandit571

Couldn't decide which "Crook" to vote for?


----------



## pottz

> Where is Gunny? Haven t seen him for a while.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


after i mentioned him i thought the same thing.hope all is well.


----------



## pottz

> My wife has a corded leaf blower. Very powerful. I use it for shop cleaning. Open the roll up door and start blowing. Faster than a a broom. Less hassle than the shop vac. Find a lot of pencils that way.
> 
> - Gene Howe


i sweep most then the blower is my final clean up.


----------



## RichT

> My wife has a corded leaf blower. Very powerful. I use it for shop cleaning. Open the roll up door and start blowing. Faster than a a broom. Less hassle than the shop vac. Find a lot of pencils that way.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> i sweep most then the blower is my final clean up.
> 
> - pottz


With Festool, there is no dust


----------



## pottz

> CF they usually blame the plumbers up here when theres a fire.
> 
> - corelz125


same here framers dont start fires,plumbing torches sure do.


----------



## pottz

> My wife has a corded leaf blower. Very powerful. I use it for shop cleaning. Open the roll up door and start blowing. Faster than a a broom. Less hassle than the shop vac. Find a lot of pencils that way.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> i sweep most then the blower is my final clean up.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> With Festool, there is no dust
> 
> - Rich


it wouldn't be a woodshop without dust !


----------



## 987Ron

My bank account has taken a hit Home from the wood run to Savannah. Walnut, 4/4 (15/16") 8ft x 13-14" 3 boards. Also some Mahogany. Osmo. Have to eat beans and cornbread for a while to recover. But am happy.

Did have enough left over to stop at Habersham's Liquor Warehouse and stock up on some German Bier and some wine for the wife. Good quine water for the gin. Another hit to the budget. But a good expense. Necessary.

Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

I envy you Ron. We can't get German beer in my part of the world.

I'm hoping to make some progress on the bench legs today.


----------



## corelz125

How much are they getting per board foot for the walnut Ron?


----------



## splintergroup

Those are what I call "staples" Ron, right in there with bread and water.

Also interested in the walnut prices. Best I can find is steamed, sap-woody 4-5" wide stuff.


----------



## 987Ron

The staples ala walnut is $18.50 bd. ft for 4/4 sanded 2 sides. 1 edge straight but not run through a joiner. 
Osmo $49.95 for a pint. of poly oil for 0.75 liter (25.3 ounces). Walnut does have a fault or two but can work around that. 8/4 a bit more do not remember the price, did not buy any. Boards I got were 8ft, x 12-14 inches wide 4/4. Not steamed and no sap wood.

German Bier…10-15 brands, and each brand choices, i.e. pilsner, weisse, etc. 
Chose: Augustiner Edelstaff, brewery founded 1328, Weihenstephaner Hefe Weisse brewery founded 1028, and Flensburger Pilsner. and Dunkel. Also a six pack of Kalik Caribbean Beer, not the best but good times on the islands so good memories. Hardly any choices in our burg so when in Savannah or Augusta take advantage of it.

May have one shortly. Oh to decide.


----------



## moke

> Couldn t decide which "Crook" to vote for?
> 
> - bandit571


Maybe you would notice that I said, A FRIEND…...He and I were partners in LE….I have put my life in his hands before and vice-versa….



> I have been helping manage *a friend* from LE who running for Iowa Senate. Primary was yesterday, lost by 1 vote…its a rural district and this was a primary, so don t laugh at the low numbers…but it was 1513 to 1512. This will trigger an automatic recount. Last cycle we had to have a re-vote because it was a dead heat…..not us, some other fellows…they were literally tied.
> 
> - moke


----------



## DevinT

> - corelz125


Ditto


----------



## DevinT

They say sawdust is man glitter. I like my men without glitter, I'll take "man-flocking" instead


----------



## splintergroup

> The staples ala walnut is $18.50 bd. ft for 4/4 sanded 2 sides. 1 edge straight but not run through a joiner.
> Osmo $49.95 for a pint. of poly oil for 0.75 liter (25.3 ounces). Walnut does have a fault or two but can work around that. 8/4 a bit more do not remember the price, did not buy any. Boards I got were 8ft, x 12-14 inches wide 4/4. Not steamed and no sap wood.
> 
> German Bier…10-15 brands, and each brand choices, i.e. pilsner, weisse, etc.
> Chose: Augustiner Edelstaff, brewery founded 1328, Weihenstephaner Hefe Weisse brewery founded 1028, and Flensburger Pilsner. and Dunkel. Also a six pack of Kalik Caribbean Beer, not the best but good times on the islands so good memories. Hardly any choices in our burg so when in Savannah or Augusta take advantage of it.
> 
> May have one shortly. Oh to decide.
> 
> - 987Ron


That walnut is nice and wide, but certainly up there in price. Last look at the "good" walnut it was about $8=$10 b. but that was 3-4 years ago 8^)

A price must be paid to acquire the good stuff, but around here the first hurdle is just finding any.

Not a big fan of the wheat beers, but do love those German lagers! Czech pilsners (PU) are also a favorite, but haven't found much in the way of German offerings to sample.

Jonesing to just kick back on the patio and have a few while I ponder…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> CF they usually blame the plumbers up here when theres a fire.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> same here framers dont start fires,plumbing torches sure do.
> 
> - pottz


Roofers start fires too. They are supposed to have a fire watchman for 3 or 4 hours when roofing with hot tar. Sometimes the price they pay is high ;((

One guy I knew was working in the penthouse above a bank in the summer. It was too hot so they worked nights. They had been working for a couple months when someone finally noticed the torch in the dark) They were immediately surrounded by cops )


----------



## bandit571

Working overtime, today, but…









Dry fits….4hours in the shop….paying the price, now..


----------



## EricFai

Those panels look really nice Bandit, job well done.


----------



## pottz

listen up mokies, were heading into 8k territory,that means we need to hit the mark by sunday night no later.lets not let mike down like last time with a whimpy tuesday number,geez,sad kids. im gonna ride shotgun and there will be no prisoners !!!!! now back to our rugularly scheduled programming ! ;-))


----------



## EricFai

So only 150 or so.

Well some shop time the past few evenings, working on my own stuff. I have been putting together some layout tools, to have a few on hand. A couple of the buddies on LJ will be on the receiving end.


----------



## pottz

> So only 150 or so.
> 
> Well some shop time the past few evenings, working on my own stuff. I have been putting together some layout tools, to have a few on hand. A couple of the buddies on LJ will be on the receiving end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


damn "buddy" lookin sweet !!!!


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Pottz, they are close to the ones I made for the last tool swap. Actually fun to make. Going down the rabbit hole of making tools.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Pottz, they are close to the ones I made for the last tool swap. Actually fun to make. Going down the rabbit hole of making tools.
> 
> - Eric


well i gotta say,there looking damn nice !


----------



## EricFai

I need to stop at the hardware store and pick up some brass bushings for ferals, and brass wood screws hopefully in slotted .


----------



## corelz125

Pretty nice looking Eric. You made the cuts in the steel for the bevel gauges?


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, unfortunately no I did not make the cuts, purchased the blades and brass plates with knobs. Same with the marking knifes, they are Nerax blades.

At some point I would like to try my hand at blacksmithing.


----------



## pottz

> Corelz, unfortunately no I did not make the cuts, purchased the blades and brass plates with knobs. Same with the marking knifes, they are Nerax blades.
> 
> At some point I would like to try my hand at blacksmithing.
> 
> - Eric


well get out the titanium card buddy,another huge set of tools and equipment to pay for.and the room to house it all in ?


----------



## EricFai

Pottz, I'm not talking a big shop, just a small setup that I can break down. I have an area off the shop porch that might make a nice little spot.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> listen up mokies, were heading into 8k territory,that means we need to hit the mark by sunday night no later.lets not let mike down like last time with a whimpy tuesday number,geez,sad kids. im gonna ride shotgun and there will be no prisoners !!!!! now back to our rugularly scheduled programming ! ;-))
> 
> - pottz


That should be easy as smeazy ) What is the deal with Sunday night? New thread posting record?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz, I m not talking a big shop, just a small setup that I can break down. I have an area off the shop porch that might make a nice little spot.
> 
> - Eric


Good to have the forge outside. I always wondered how coal soaked in water to get rid of carbon polluting the work could light so easily with just a little paper to light the coke underneath?


----------



## corelz125

Making that slot by hand would be a real pita. Unless you have milling machines like Kenny then its not bad


----------



## corelz125

At this rate we will be nowhere close to 8000


----------



## RichT

> I need to stop at the hardware store and pick up some brass bushings for ferals,
> 
> - Eric


Those sound wild.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> At this rate we will be nowhere close to 8000
> 
> - corelz125


Pottz abandoned his mission )


----------



## RichT

> At this rate we will be nowhere close to 8000
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Pottz abandoned his mission )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Them's fightin' words.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> At this rate we will be nowhere close to 8000
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Pottz abandoned his mission )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Them's fightin' words.
> 
> - Rich


Them's a joke from me ) Maybe fightin' words from some others.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I thought about getting gas today but decided to gamble on it going up overnight. I'll be close to the station tomorrow. Gas Buddy says it just dropped a nickel ) I'll save a buck tomorrow


----------



## 987Ron

> So only 150 or so.
> 
> Well some shop time the past few evenings, working on my own stuff. I have been putting together some layout tools, to have a few on hand. A couple of the buddies on LJ will be on the receiving end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eric


Great looking, nice workmanship.


----------



## 987Ron

Breakfast done, and coffee, needed to get me going. Shop time galore today, or at least planned.

Now the wife ask if I would make her a side table for the porch and the Blackstone. If it promotes good food production then of course. Simple top and one shelf thing. But the shop is aclutter with all the steam bending that is going on.

With all the election verbage going on have not seen one candidate indicate he/she would do something about Spam. Get my vote.

Off to the shop.


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Ron. Need to finish the handles and grind a point on the drills for the Awl's.


----------



## 987Ron

Eric I am also making a tool. Not fancy, not pretty, just functional I hope. Dremel has a cone shaped device that can make the tool vertical and router like. But no template guides. The router bases for the Dremel are to big for the project, need something with a smaller footprint. Using the cone shaped device, adding a circular disc to the bottom and a tube through it for the guide. Waiting a V shaped bit that I ordered to fit all together and get a brass tube the bit will fit through. Called Dremel, they do not have a template guide, ask the rep "Why not?" Stuttered, said they do get request for them. No reason they don't.

Yours are a lot neater and nicer. Mine will probably be used on this project and then put away to never be used again.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke send pics of the Tractor

Bandit - panels real nice!

Devin - man flocking is better

Here in Napa gas is almost 7 bucks a gal.

Eric- nice work.

Wine tasting and Bocce for lunch. Boys beat girls at golf, lost at cards. undefeated in golf 3-1 in cards


----------



## pottz

> At this rate we will be nowhere close to 8000
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Pottz abandoned his mission )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


no way bob,last time we didn't get it done,we got 4 days lets make it happen and make mike smile ;-))


----------



## pottz

hey avee you sure wasted a lot of time,but your one determined spammer.


----------



## corelz125

The spammers are bringing numbers up


----------



## corelz125

An old man and his wife lived deep in the hills and seldom saw many people.

One day a peddler came by to sell his goods and asked the man if he or his wife wanted to buy something.

"Well, my wife ain't home, she's gone down to the creek to wash clothes, but lemme see what you got," said the man.

The peddler showed him pots and pans, tools and gadgets, but the old man wasn't interested.

Then the man spotted a mirror and said, "What's that?"

Before the peddler could tell him it was a mirror, the old man picked it up and said,

"My God, how'd you get a picture of my Pappy?"

The old man was so happy, that he traded his wife's best pitcher for it.

The peddler left before the wife came back and spoiled his sale.

The old man was worried that the wife would be mad at him for trading her best pitcher, so he hid it in the barn behind some boxes of junk.

He would go out to the barn 2 or 3 times a day to look at the "picture" and eventually, the wife got suspicious.

One day she got fed up and after he retired for the night, she went out to the barn.

She saw the mirror behind the boxes, picked it up and said,

"so this is the hussy he's been foolin' around with!"


----------



## pottz

> The spammers are bringing numbers up
> 
> - corelz125


hey at least he chose us as his first hit !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Monty Piton on Spam is a good one.


----------



## 987Ron

When the spammers are deleted do the numbers stay up or drop? Never looked to see.

Lunch then off to Hilton Head to pick up the P-car. Be glad to have it home.


----------



## bandit571

You lose the numbers….you'll see a minus….as in -2 for this spammer…


----------



## corelz125

Petey have you adjusted to the west coast time or are you still waking up your normal time?


----------



## pottz

i gotta say crickets been getting these guys off pretty quick lately.


----------



## moke

People constantly spamming us….people from another post flagging some of our posts, for Lord knows what reason, other posters being cynical and disrespectful ….Gotta tell you guys, not sure this is worth it. Going to take some time away, otherwise I am going to say some things that I will regret and get banned…. I'll be back in a few days….


----------



## pottz

> People constantly spamming us….people from another post flagging some of our posts, for Lord knows what reason, other posters being cynical and disrespectful ….Gotta tell you guys, not sure this is worth it. Going to take some time away, otherwise I am going to say some things that I will regret and get banned…. I ll be back in a few days….
> 
> - moke


just life on a forum buddy,dont let it get to you.and ive tried my best not to be so cynical.disrespectful,hey thats gonna take some work ;-))


----------



## EricFai

Thanks Petey.


----------



## 987Ron

Afternoon trip to Hilton Head, pick up the P-car. Oil-filters changed Ran well coming home 70 miles, went over in son's 2019 Cayman, Like my old 2009 better. More responsive to the throttle, better tracking, few gadgets to distract. 
They meaning the Porsche Dealer even gave me 2 free Porsche Travel Mugs. I say gave, I am sure it is hidden in the bill somewhere. But nice.

Glad to have my baby back in the garage.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> At this rate we will be nowhere close to 8000
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Pottz abandoned his mission )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no way bob,last time we didn t get it done,we got 4 days lets make it happen and make mike smile ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Should be easy. 35 a day will make 8k


----------



## northwoodsman

Ron, you had better luck than I did with you dealer and car this week. Took my truck in for the 30,000 mile service, no issues. $1000 and done. My wife has a 2017 Ford Edge Titanium with 12,655 miles on it. It's 5 years old so I had them do the 30,000 service on it also to change out all the fluids. It failed inspection for the license renewal during the process. The tires are bald. 12,655 miles and the tread depth is at less than 2/32" on all 4 tires! I received recently a flier from Ford Motor Co. where they GUARANTEED to match ANY deal from any retailer. The dealer quoted me $1,810. I found a deal for $1,680 at Discount Tire across the street and for $1,090 at Costco (all the same exact tires). They argued for an hour and wouldn't match Costco but finally came down to $1,160 with a $70 rebate. I get in the car to drive home and notice that they hadn't reset the oil change life indicator. Once home I went to change the air filter because I wasn't going to pay them $54 when I could do it for $16. I noticed that they hadn't filled the windshield washer fluid (part of the check and fill all fluids). Wait a minute!!! There is a fine layer of dust over the entire engine compartment which is normal, but there isn't a single finger print. How did they change the transmission fluid, brake fluid, oil, power steering fluid, and coolant without touching anything? The fill caps hadn't been touched, nor had the dipsticks. They tested the battery and cleaned the ends without removing the covers? They removed the throttle body and cleaned it without touching it or any of the air intake components connected to it? I had another mechanic look at the vehicle to confirm my findings. The bolts to the throttle body have never been touched or removed. I called and spoke with the service manager and he spoke to the mechanic that was assigned to it and confirmed that all the work on the work order was done. I have a meeting with the service advisor, the chief mechanic, the service dept. manager, and VP of Operations on Monday. Once a year I go through my vehicles engine compartments with a damp cloth and wipe everything down do it looks new. This paid off because this nice even layer of dust is proof that this stuff wasn't done.


----------



## pottz

> At this rate we will be nowhere close to 8000
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Pottz abandoned his mission )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no way bob,last time we didn t get it done,we got 4 days lets make it happen and make mike smile ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Should be easy. 35 a day will make 8k
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah if we cant make that we dont deserve to be mokies ! plus it will make mike happy after he takes a few days away to refresh.


----------



## pottz

> Ron, you had better luck than I did with you dealer and car this week. Took my truck in for the 30,000 mile service, no issues. $1000 and done. My wife has a 2017 Ford Edge Titanium with 12,655 miles on it. It s 5 years old so I had them do the 30,000 service on it also to change out all the fluids. It failed inspection for the license renewal during the process. The tires are bald. 12,655 miles and the tread depth is at less than 2/32" on all 4 tires! I received recently a flier from Ford Motor Co. where they GUARANTEED to match ANY deal from any retailer. The dealer quoted me $1,810. I found a deal for $1,680 at Discount Tire across the street and for $1,090 at Costco (all the same exact tires). They argued for an hour and wouldn t match Costco but finally came down to $1,160 with a $70 rebate. I get in the car to drive home and notice that they hadn t reset the oil change life indicator. Once home I went to change the air filter because I wasn t going to pay them $54 when I could do it for $16. I noticed that they hadn t filled the windshield washer fluid (part of the check and fill all fluids). Wait a minute!!! There is a fine layer of dust over the entire engine compartment which is normal, but there isn t a single finger print. How did they change the transmission fluid, brake fluid, oil, power steering fluid, and coolant without touching anything? The fill caps hadn t been touched, nor had the dipsticks. They tested the battery and cleaned the ends without removing the covers? They removed the throttle body and cleaned it without touching it or any of the air intake components connected to it? I had another mechanic look at the vehicle to confirm my findings. The bolts to the throttle body have never been touched or removed. I called and spoke with the service manager and he spoke to the mechanic that was assigned to it and confirmed that all the work on the work order was done. I have a meeting with the service advisor, the chief mechanic, the service dept. manager, and VP of Operations on Monday. Once a year I go through my vehicles engine compartments with a damp cloth and wipe everything down do it looks new. This paid off because this nice even layer of dust is proof that this stuff wasn t done.
> 
> - northwoodsman


man thats sad.i guess they figure most people dont check these things out themselves.


----------



## northwoodsman

> People constantly spamming us….people from another post flagging some of our posts, for Lord knows what reason, other posters being cynical and disrespectful ….Gotta tell you guys, not sure this is worth it. Going to take some time away, otherwise I am going to say some things that I will regret and get banned…. I ll be back in a few days….
> 
> - moke


It's time to start using the "block" feature. You started this thread, you have the right to choose who can and cannot participate. Other people who start threads use it rather freely. You posted the house rules at the beginning. You have given ample warnings. Take action.


----------



## 987Ron

NorthWM
Had a problem with a Ford dealer years ago, called corporate. At that time they had a policy that gave the dealer something like 48 hrs to satisfy the customer. report back to corporate. They quickly jumped onto it and fixed whatever it was. Forgot all the details. 
I would sure call the corporate headquarters and ask for help if your meeting fails. Just a thought.


----------



## pottz

> People constantly spamming us….people from another post flagging some of our posts, for Lord knows what reason, other posters being cynical and disrespectful ….Gotta tell you guys, not sure this is worth it. Going to take some time away, otherwise I am going to say some things that I will regret and get banned…. I ll be back in a few days….
> 
> - moke
> 
> It s time to start using the "block" feature. You started this thread, you have the right to choose who can and cannot participate. Other people who start threads use it rather freely. You posted the house rules at the beginning. You have given ample warnings. Take action.
> 
> - northwoodsman


cmon NWM i said im trying to be better.besides mike likes me….....well sorta…....i think ?


----------



## pottz

> NorthWM
> Had a problem with a Ford dealer years ago, called corporate. At that time they had a policy that gave the dealer something like 48 hrs to satisfy the customer. report back to corporate. They quickly jumped onto it and fixed whatever it was. Forgot all the details.
> I would sure call the corporate headquarters and ask for help if your meeting fails. Just a thought.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah id sure make them either do the job right,sounds like they did nothing or report it to ford directly.even if they swear they did the service,id say,do it again.hell at least smear the dust around and make it look good.too bad you could plant a hidden camera to record what happens.


----------



## pottz

alright mokies were at 7900 big ones.


----------



## 987Ron

I am with you for awhile, this old man had lots going on today and yesterday.

99 more.


----------



## 987Ron

Every wonder why they have baby seats in grocery carts, dirty diapers been sitting where you put your food?


----------



## RichT

> People constantly spamming us….people from another post flagging some of our posts, for Lord knows what reason, other posters being cynical and disrespectful ….Gotta tell you guys, not sure this is worth it. Going to take some time away, otherwise I am going to say some things that I will regret and get banned…. I ll be back in a few days….
> 
> - moke


Hang in there, Mike. You'll be fine. Just block and flag them. Think of it as a tribute to the awesomeness of your thread that they choose it to go after 

It does annoy the heck out of me when LJs reply to them-worse yet, quote the text with the spam link. There's no excuse for doing that. Not only has the admin requested it, but it's just basic common sense.


----------



## 987Ron

Quiet evening here without Mike. Been a busy day. Be back in the am, hopefully.


----------



## pottz

alright mokies were at 7900 big ones.


> Every wonder why they have baby seats in grocery carts, dirty diapers been sitting where you put your food?
> 
> - 987Ron


oh geez ron i didn't need that thought in my head man !


----------



## pottz

> Quiet evening here without Mike. Been a busy day. Be back in the am, hopefully.
> 
> - 987Ron


ive got dw standing by for a tuck in if needed ?


----------



## pottz

> People constantly spamming us….people from another post flagging some of our posts, for Lord knows what reason, other posters being cynical and disrespectful ….Gotta tell you guys, not sure this is worth it. Going to take some time away, otherwise I am going to say some things that I will regret and get banned…. I ll be back in a few days….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Hang in there, Mike. You'll be fine. Just block and flag them. Think of it as a tribute to the awesomeness of your thread that they choose it to go after
> 
> It does annoy the heck out of me when LJs reply to them-worse yet, quote the text with the spam link. There's no excuse for doing that. Not only has the admin requested it, but it's just basic common sense.
> 
> - Rich


thanks rich it's nice talking about blocking people,im usually the one getting blocked…..or warned…...or locked out ! hey we have more in common than i thought ;-))


----------



## pottz

hey where the hell has LRM been lately.he's always good for making things interesting !


----------



## corelz125

That's some scum move the dealer pulled. Even if it was a mistake they'll swear up and down they did the work. There's videos I watched where they took a car to get service and sat across the street and recorded the entire thing. They caught a few that said they did the work but never did.


----------



## corelz125

They got me one time. Brouggt the car for an oil change. My wife is driving the car and calls me that the oil light is on. Of course she just kept driving. When she got home I checked the oil not a drop was in it. They never refilled it. I called they said to bring it in. They claimed I had an oil leak. Which was a lie. They just never filled it and I brought them the oil.


----------



## corelz125

File a Better Busines report on them. They'll call you pretty quick to try and resolve it.


----------



## northwoodsman

I have a long road trip planned and we were planning on driving since my wife and I both just retired last month. We have usually flown and rented a car. This is the first time it makes sense to fly and rent a car with the price of gas and this is the first time we have had the time to drive. Go figure. By this time next month do you think the average price of gas will be $5.00 per gallon or more? Of course we would take the truck with the 5.4L V8. I can go around 700 miles on a tank but it stings to fill it up. It's a nice ride.


----------



## pottz

> I have a long road trip planned and we were planning on driving since my wife and I both just retired last month. We have usually flown and rented a car. This is the first time it makes sense to fly and rent a car with the price of gas and this is the first time we have had the time to drive. Go figure. By this time next month do you think the average price of gas will be $5.00 per gallon or more? Of course we would take the truck with the 5.4L V8. I can go around 700 miles on a tank but it stings to fill it up. It s a nice ride.
> 
> - northwoodsman


hey 5 bucks here is long gone in the rear view mirror.were averaging 6.40 as of today !


----------



## corelz125

Heard on the radio today the national avg is $5


----------



## pottz

> Heard on the radio today the national avg is $5
> 
> - corelz125


yeah but with all the taxes cali is the highest.and we have i dont know how many refineries, and the crude oil comes into port here ? hell im about 4 miles from one big refinery.and they want to raise the tax even more !!!


----------



## pottz

*MOKIES IT'S 8K BY SATURDAY NIGHT OR HANG YOUR SORRY HEADS IN SHAME.THIS IS FOR MIKE !!!!!!*


----------



## EricFai

Shop time this evening, Stickers, oh I mean Awl's nice and sharp, end caps put on and turned. Just about ready to apply finish.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I had a guy that started his auto repair business at his house do a valve repair he said I needed. A year later I had troubles and the new mechanic said I needed a valve job. I told him it had been repaired a year ago. He said valves do not wear that fast. Nothing but a little touch-up happened a year ago. ;((


----------



## EricFai

I need to sit down and figure up some cabinet doors, 1 base unit and a couple of full length pantry cabinets. Work on the estimate over the weekend.


----------



## EricFai

I remember years ago, my father was having problems with the car. He took it in, was told they worked on it, but there was still problems. He tied a string under the hood and took it back. He refused to oay for the work they stated was done. The string was still attached. Needless to say he quit going to that dealer.


----------



## corelz125

Picked up the brass for the tools Eric?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The opposite end of mechanics I heard a change in the engine on my pickup one morning. The mechanic told me the end of a spark plug came off. He would have to pull the head to get it out of the cylinder. When I went to pick it up, no charge. He was able to fish it out through the spark plug hole! )


----------



## pottz

> The opposite end of mechanics I heard a change in the engine on my pickup one morning. The mechanic told me the end of a spark plug came off. He would have to pull the head to get it out of the cylinder. When I went to pick it up, no charge. He was able to fish it out through the spark plug hole! )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats the way it should be bob ! there are still honest people in this world and when you find one, promote their business and reward that honesty they deserve.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One evening the neighbor's daughter was slamming her back door and trying to start her car. She said it usually started after she slammed the back door a couple of times. She had taken it to the dealer several times and they did not find anything. I asked her to open the hood. A battery connection was so loose it twisted easily on the post.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The opposite end of mechanics I heard a change in the engine on my pickup one morning. The mechanic told me the end of a spark plug came off. He would have to pull the head to get it out of the cylinder. When I went to pick it up, no charge. He was able to fish it out through the spark plug hole! )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> thats the way it should be bob ! there are still honest people in this world and when you find one, promote their business and reward that honesty they deserve.
> 
> - pottz


There are, but hard to find. People used to tell me a lot of horror stories about trying to get electrical fixed ;(


----------



## EricFai

Corelz, yes I did. Even found some slotted brass screws.

And learned quick tonight, when turning Purpleheart, use carbide. but I saved the endcaps.


----------



## corelz125

It seems most trades these days being a mechanic, plumber, or electrician or whatever else most aren't honest or wont to put the time in to be thorough and do the job right.


----------



## EricFai

Yes it's getting like that, sad.


----------



## corelz125

I have more slot head screws than I want. Have some brass


----------



## pottz

> I have more slot head screws than I want. Have some brass
> 
> - corelz125


slotted head screws…...hmmm ….i saw those in a museum once !


----------



## northwoodsman

You can find slot head screws right next to the square nails in the hardware store. They are two aisles down from the coal which is next to the lantern oil and the wicks.


----------



## pottz

> You can find slot head screws right next to the square nails in the hardware store. They are two aisles down from the coal which is next to the lantern oil and the wicks.
> 
> - northwoodsman


right over where they have the wagon wheels !


----------



## corelz125

Come on now Pottz you were using slot head screws when you were in high school


----------



## pottz

well mokies im out for the night but will talk more tomorrow. i dont wanna speak for mike but i think he's not so concerned about the numbers as i joke about.the numbers mean we are coming together sharing our lives and experiences which is why he started this thread.so the more posts the happier he is.keep it coming guys and he will be back with a big smile knowing his thread has brought us together.and to hell with the spammers.peace guys !!!!!!


----------



## RichT

> thanks rich it s nice talking about blocking people,im usually the one getting blocked…..or warned…...or locked out ! hey we have more in common than i thought ;-))
> 
> - pottz


The difference with us, Lar, is that we don't deserve it. We're simply misunderstood.


----------



## pottz

> Come on now Pottz you were using slot head screws when you were in high school
> 
> - corelz125


wood shop in high school was a joke.i had better tools and machines at home.did the basic class and never went back ! hey i said i was out dammit.bye-lol.


----------



## pottz

> thanks rich it s nice talking about blocking people,im usually the one getting blocked…..or warned…...or locked out ! hey we have more in common than i thought ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The difference with us, Lar, is that we don't deserve it. We're simply misunderstood.
> 
> - Rich


oh hell ya ! you think ? damn im still trying to leave guys !!!!


----------



## RichT

> wood shop in high school was a joke.i had better tools and machines at home.did the basic class and never went back ! hey i said i was out dammit.bye-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Same here. I'd been working with my dad in the shop since I was big enough to see over the workbench. I already knew enough to know that shop class wouldn't teach me anything. I went with the mechanical drawing classes.


----------



## northwoodsman

We had a top notch carpentry class in high school. We were the area vocational tech center. In your sophomore year you learned how to use the tools, finishes, and build a personal projects. Your junior year you built kitchen cabinets, bathroom vanities, milled casing and molding, and pre-hung doors assemblies. Your senior year you built a 3 bedroom house that was sold at the end of the year. The school district owned several city blocks that the houses were built on. They hired a contractor to come in over the summer and put the basement in and put up the block wall foundation. The juniors worked along side the seniors until the house was framed the rafters and decking was on and shingles were installed. What a learning experience!


----------



## EricFai

NorthWoodsMan, they need to bring classes like that back, teach these young bucks the trades.


----------



## 987Ron

Topamax Surprised the broken end of the plug did not cause some damage to the piston head. Not much clearance in there when the piston is at the top. Seen a broken valve drop and then put a nice hole in the piston.

Eric Nice awls of course.

Had woodworking class in Jr. High. Pretty basic. We made a stool with a fabric top. The fabric was stretched over a padded piece of ply. I wanted to do it the way my Granddad did in his upholstery shop, teacher said no. completed the stool, took it home and redid it per Granddad. Took it back and showed the teacher, he was not impressed with my persistence. Also had mechanical drawing, use it a lot still.

Shop planned today. Sturges, spurts of work. breakfast awaits. coffee is good this am.

One more in the count


----------



## 987Ron

58 to go. Get it done my dark thirty.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, thanks. Grandpa, always knows best. Things are definitely not made the way they used to be.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz, quite a bit of consumption, so waking when I hear noise. A little later than normal but I have adjusted.

NWM somehow I missed the carpentry class in H.S. I walked into the shop and saw the framing going on.

Golf today. Competition getting testy between us. no one likes to loose.

I will take a pic of the slab table. I would like to know what you all think.

Later


----------



## corelz125

Too much liability now to have kids do work like that. Some parents would be filing a lawsuit over something stupid.


----------



## corelz125

Thats a good thing then Petey otherwise you'll be going to sleep at 4pm out there


----------



## splintergroup

Our JHS had decent decent wood/metal shop classed.

Wood shop had a wall full of hand planes and back saws. I don't recall seeing a bandsaw, but there was a massive table saw, 20" planer, and a row of south bend wood lathes. Projects were assigned for the first year, but then you could go on your own from then on. Wood selection was limited to pine, mahogany, and walnut. I recall the mahogany was $0.50/bf and the walnut was an outrageous $1.25 bf. I made a bunch of large speaker cabinets from the mahogany, no plywood anywhere and I made bases for them by stacking up the mahogany to get 6" thick. Wood was mostly 12"+ wide so no need for glue-ups to get width.
You had to do a mechanical drawing of any project before you started and of course always be begging for fresh sandpaper which seemed to be the hot item, like cigarettes in prison.

Metal shop had a sheet tin sugar scoop as the first project, then a small all-metal ball peen hammer on the lathe (Clausings) to learn knurling and other operations.
A foundry for sand casting was fun, could do aluminum in the 1-hour, but if you wanted brass you had to fire it up in the am and them come back in the afternoon to pour.

A few "trade" type projects for the last year lifers (9 grade). Build a concession booth for the ball park, complete with electrical and the usual on-slab framing. Small engine rebuilding (lawn mowers) was fun as then had all the tools to do "proper" ring compression and valve seating/spring compressing without forcing anything.
Good times!


----------



## 987Ron

In from the first big spurt in the shop. In for some fresh coffee and a nice chair. Patted the P-car as I went by.

wife is dog sitting the DIL's corgi, noisy dog. Sir Barksalot or real name Dickens, it fits.


----------



## pottz

> wood shop in high school was a joke.i had better tools and machines at home.did the basic class and never went back ! hey i said i was out dammit.bye-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Same here. I'd been working with my dad in the shop since I was big enough to see over the workbench. I already knew enough to know that shop class wouldn't teach me anything. I went with the mechanical drawing classes.
> 
> - Rich


i went to metal shop which was real cool,he let us use the lathes,spot welders,made sand molds and poured metal.learned how to heat and forge metal.the woodshop teacher wouldn't let us do anything with machinery until you got to the advanced class.


----------



## 987Ron

Had Woodshop, metal shop, foundry, in Jr. High School, 1951? But the best classes was working with my Dad, Granddad, and Uncle Gene. Got to use all kinds of tools and was shown how to use them. Helped (?) build a garage, pour a concrete drive, asbestos shingle a house, box in a porch with windows, etc etc all before I was 14 or 15. I thought it was fun and enjoyed being part of the "crew" Granddad's upholstery shop was another great place to get to do things. Bandsaw, punches, drill press all good stuff. Climbed on roof's with Uncle Gene and help put up tall TV antennas. Play with all that aluminum tubing and wire. No one worried if the "kid" would fall off the roof and break something.

Those were the 'classes" that I leaned something, thinking through a project, taking care of the tools. etc.

Bet it was the same for most of the Mokies.


----------



## EricFai

I kearney from my dad and one of my brother's. He'd the brother remodel about 3 houses, built maybe in the 30's, stripped each room back to the studs and started over. Dad was building a de k and woodworking, tried to get me on carving, but there were girls.


----------



## pottz

ditto ron dad thaught me to wire the house when i was 11.was using a radial arm saw when i was about 13.today it would be considered child abuse-lol.


----------



## EricFai

Only if the othorities find out. But the kids need to learn a trade. Even if they don't go into them, it will be useful to them when they own a house.


----------



## bandit571

Busy morning, working with a 2 hour time limit….









1 glue-up, 3 dry fits….









Busy bench?


----------



## 987Ron

Learning the trades has other valuable lessons. Planning.

Worked with a lot of business majors who could not put a business project together as they had no idea how to plan the steps of doing it. What comes first, second etc. Doing even simple woodworking projects help the brain decide the order of the build whether it be building a barn or planning a roll out of a new retail item.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ron, you are so right about that. I had to train rookie cops who had degrees in all sorts of things. They sadly were not taught common sense. Book smart-life stupid.


----------



## pottz

> Only if the othorities find out. But the kids need to learn a trade. Even if they don t go into them, it will be useful to them when they own a house.
> 
> - Eric


+1 the knowledge i learned as a kid has saved me tens of thousands of dollars over the years.today most people are dependant on hiring someone do most home repairs or construction.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topamax Surprised the broken end of the plug did not cause some damage to the piston head. Not much clearance in there when the piston is at the top. Seen a broken valve drop and then put a nice hole in the piston.
> 
> - 987Ron


It surprised me too. Probably lucky it happened about a mile from the service station  Truck ran fine for years after it happened.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I had 4 years of ag shop; everything you need to know about farming. We did a little wood. Learned to weld with gas and electric. I was surprised when I was the only electrician that could weld vertically and overhead on many jobs. PIA to be the guy in a shower of sparks )


----------



## northwoodsman

I took Ag shop also, in 9th grade. Learned how to gas and electric weld, basic carpentry, basic engine repairs and maintenance. Our school also had a full metal shop, auto body repair, auto mechanics, small engines, printing, and electrical trades programs. I wish that I would have raised my kids in my home town.


----------



## northwoodsman

While I was getting my car "re-worked" on this morning I was viewing LJ on my cell phone. I couldn't log-in because it viewed my IP address as spam. Interestingly enough however the home screen showed all the new profiles that were created in the past few hours. There were at least 20 that were spam, very easy to tell my the username. I have never seen such an attack.

EDIT: I went back and looked on my PC and I stopped counting at 120 spam profile's since late in the day on 6/8/22. Be careful everyone!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron, you are so right about that. I had to train rookie cops who had degrees in all sorts of things. They sadly were not taught common sense. Book smart-life stupid.
> 
> - BurlyBob


We were plagued by book smart managers after the 1980 recession. In the 70s we were converting service stations to self-serve. There were lots of guys with college degrees pumping gas because they could not find another job. I wondered what they would do? Obviously, they became construction managers ;(( I expected to see a roof scheduled before the building was built so they would have a dry place to work. Never saw anything quite that asinine, but they wanted walls electrically roughed in and approved for cover before they were framed so they could proceed with sheet rock and not have to wait for the electrical inspector ) One job they wanted to impress the hospital with how fast they could add a 6 story wing. They were sheetrocking before the building was dry with rainwater on the floor. 2 weeks before the hospital was to take possession, mold started to show through the paint. The sheetrock had to be replaced. I'm sure the hospital had a lasting impression )

On one job the manager told me something that was impossible. I asked the pipe fitter foreman about how they could do it. He said they just let him think he is running the job and do what they need to do to get it done in a timely manner )))


----------



## pottz

> While I was getting my car "re-worked" on this morning I was viewing LJ on my cell phone. I couldn t log-in because it viewed my IP address as spam. Interestingly enough however the home screen showed all the new profiles that were created in the past few hours. There were at least 20 that were spam, very easy to tell my the username. I have never seen such an attack.
> 
> EDIT: I went back and looked on my PC and I stopped counting at 120 spam profile s since late in the day on 6/8/22. Be careful everyone!
> 
> - northwoodsman


seems to go in waves here,it's really bad again right now.getting spammers on every thread im on.i feel sorry for cricket having to constantly be cleaning up the crap.


----------



## pottz

damn i go to dinner and come back to find no one doing anything ! it's like at work,i go to lunch or take a day off and nobody does anything ! the last post,mine was at 12:40 ! wake up mokies it's friday night girls.put on some makeup and lets get the party going.no wonder mikes takin a break !!!!! were at 7963,if we cant close this out tonight,or for gods sake tomorrow were a sad bunch ! now get your a#$es goin !!!!!


----------



## northwoodsman

What did you have for dinner? Kale and what?


----------



## pottz

> What did you have for dinner? Kale and what?
> 
> - northwoodsman


you funny ! i had what the chef calls a burger bowl.we ate at the bar.no bun on a bed of battered fries,lettuce,tomato,pickels,slathered with secret sauce with a egg on top.to die for decadence !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pottz, I am waking up ) The news says your drought is having a negative impact on vegetable farmers here in WW. Getting your rain here is setting records and flooding the farms ;((


----------



## corelz125

I was out fishing with my daughter again tonight. There was quite a few responses since I was on earlier. My jr high had some half ass woodworking class. We really didnt do much. Only thing I remember from that class is cutting my finger on the bandsaw making little pieces of wood to throw across the class at people before the teacher came in. My HS had an automotive class but that was mostly for the kids who couldnt pass the regular classes


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, I am waking up ) The news says your drought is having a negative impact on vegetable farmers here in WW. Getting your rain here is setting records and flooding the farms ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thank god someone is here !


----------



## pottz

> I was out fishing with my daughter again tonight. There was quite a few responses since I was on earlier. My jr high had some half ass woodworking class. We really didnt do much. Only thing I remember from that class is cutting my finger on the bandsaw making little pieces of wood to throw across the class at people before the teacher came in. My HS had an automotive class but that was mostly for the kids who couldnt pass the regular classes
> 
> - corelz125


yeah that pretty much somes up mine too.except we wern't allowed to use the bandsaw or anything that was plugged in ! yeah auto shop was for the losers they knew would never function in life.it was a last shot at giving them a skill they could make a living out of !


----------



## corelz125

Most of the losers screwed that up also and didnt learn anything in there. Well except maybe how to chop a car to sell parts


----------



## pottz

> Most of the losers screwed that up also and didnt learn anything in there. Well except maybe how to chop a car to sell parts
> 
> - corelz125


so you have been to L.A. lmao !!!! hey that gets you a passing grade and high school diploma here !


----------



## corelz125

Same here just have to show up and they'll pass you


----------



## pottz

> Same here just have to show up and they ll pass you
> 
> - corelz125


yeah pretty much,who cares they learned nothing an have no skills ! at least they gave them a diploma,right?


----------



## pottz

boys 26 to go,well it will be 25 now! i dont know if we'll make it tonight ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One kid I graduated with had the same grade point average as I did. He did advanced PE guaranteed A and other sluf off electives like Home Ec. One kid that didn't want to go to high school they let him go half days in his senior year to bribe him to graduate I think. They wouldn't let me do that even though I only needed 1 class to graduate. I had Advanced Algebra, English Comp, Library Science, and a few others to fill the day so it would not be too boring )


----------



## corelz125

I hated chemistry class they told me i really didnt need it they just put it there to fill my schedule. So I woulld just go to the class to take a nap.


----------



## pottz

> I hated chemistry class they told me i really didnt need it they just put it there to fill my schedule. So I woulld just go to the class to take a nap.
> 
> - corelz125


never had to do that one.so much is just bull******************** ! the american education system is so flawed and way behind other countries ! yet they all come here to our universities for an education.or too figure out how to do what we do better ?


----------



## corelz125

> I hated chemistry class they told me i really didnt need it they just put it there to fill my schedule. So I woulld just go to the class to take a nap.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> never had to do that one.so much is just bull******************** ! the american education system is so flawed and way behind other countries ! yet they all come here to our universities for an education.or too figure out how to do what we do better ?
> 
> - pottz


Its even worse now. This common core that they use to teach now makes no sense at all. It even confuses some of the teachers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I hated chemistry class they told me i really didnt need it they just put it there to fill my schedule. So I woulld just go to the class to take a nap.
> 
> - corelz125


We didn't have chemistry in HS. The school was too small. When I started college I was in classes with a kid that graduated the year before. We had chemistry together. He couldn't get it. He became a chemical engineer ) When I started the apprenticeship the first-year teacher made a lot of mistakes in basic theory. I wondered if he would be correct on things I did not know? ) I asked if slide-rule accuracy was good enough. You only have 3 digits in most calcs. I was told if you know how to use that f thing it is good enuf ) adjusted for inflation you can buy a scientific calculator now for less than my slide rule cost ;((


----------



## pottz

> I hated chemistry class they told me i really didnt need it they just put it there to fill my schedule. So I woulld just go to the class to take a nap.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> never had to do that one.so much is just bull******************** ! the american education system is so flawed and way behind other countries ! yet they all come here to our universities for an education.or too figure out how to do what we do better ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Its even worse now. This common core that they use to teach now makes no sense at all. It even confuses some of the teachers.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah im sure glad im not starting out now ! my wife is sad or son decided to never have children.i said,im glad for the kids that will never have to grow up in todays world.


----------



## pottz

> I hated chemistry class they told me i really didnt need it they just put it there to fill my schedule. So I woulld just go to the class to take a nap.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> We didn t have chemistry in HS. The school was too small. When I started college I was in classes with a kid that graduated the year before. We had chemistry together. He couldn t get it. He became a chemical engineer ) When I started the apprenticeship the first-year teacher made a lot of mistakes in basic theory. I wondered if he would be correct on things I did not know? ) I asked if slide-rule accuracy was good enough. You only have 3 digits in most calcs. I was told if you know how to use that f thing it is good enuf ) adjusted for inflation you can buy a scientific calculator now for less than my slide rule cost ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah the kids today use a calculator for eveything.no need to learn how or what it means anymore ?


----------



## corelz125

Calculator? I hear my kids asking Alexa how to do their homework.


----------



## pottz

hey were 18 from the goal line bitches ! you heard me right.lets get this done tonight and get mike pumped up and come back proud huh ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Split - I agree on sandpaper being a prison cigarette.

Woodshop in H.S. was my escape. I made good stuff. I don't know why but I loved it. I helped others when I could.

Night boyz and girl. I have reached my limit.

I will show some pics in the am of a slab table here. I think and would like your thoughts on it.


----------



## pottz

> Split - I agree on sandpaper being a prison cigarette.
> 
> Woodshop in H.S. was my escape. I made good stuff. I don t know why but I loved it. I helped others when I could.
> 
> Night boyz and girl. I have reached my limit.
> 
> I will show some pics in the am of a slab table here. I think and would like your thoughts on it.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


nite buddy cant wait to see that table !


----------



## pottz

14 to go dammit.you guys gonna help or ill drag this dead dog over the finish line alone tonight ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

So this may be a learning experience, Full 4" slab carved out in the middle to create a river table. very well done. a crack because the center has be routed out?

Boys about go to bed. I am shot.

what do you think


----------



## Peteybadboy

So this may be a learning experience, Full 4" slab carved out in the middle to create a river table. very well done. a crack because the center has be routed out?

Boys about go to bed. I am shot.

what do you think


----------



## pottz

alright as a last resort,rich can ya help me out here-lol. kidding buddy you know i luv ya !


----------



## pottz

> So this may be a learning experience, Full 4" slab carved out in the middle to create a river table. very well done. a crack because the center has be routed out?
> 
> Boys about go to bed. I am shot.
> 
> what do you think
> 
> - Peteybadboy


holly [email protected]#t man that id f#$kin awesone !!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I hated chemistry class they told me i really didnt need it they just put it there to fill my schedule. So I woulld just go to the class to take a nap.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> never had to do that one.so much is just bull******************** ! the american education system is so flawed and way behind other countries ! yet they all come here to our universities for an education.or too figure out how to do what we do better ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Its even worse now. This common core that they use to teach now makes no sense at all. It even confuses some of the teachers.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah im sure glad im not starting out now ! my wife is sad or son decided to never have children.i said,im glad for the kids that will never have to grow up in todays world.
> 
> - pottz


Mom told me that 20 years ago she hoped her grandkids did not have any more kids. She did not want them to have to live in what the world if becoming ;(( The state of WA supporting criminals should be considered cruel and unusual punishment by honest taxpayers ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So this may be a learning experience, Full 4" slab carved out in the middle to create a river table. very well done. a crack because the center has be routed out?
> 
> Boys about go to bed. I am shot.
> 
> what do you think
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Awesme work!


----------



## RichT

I'm on vacation. Did a three hour horseback ride in Zion yesterday and doing another three hour ride in Bryce tomorrow. Boy is my butt sore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I'm on vacation. Did a three hour horseback ride in Zion yesterday and doing another three hour ride in Bryce tomorrow. Boy is my butt sore.
> 
> - Rich


Support at least half your weight in the sturrips. An added benefit is if the horse spooks your reaction will have a better chance of keeping you in the saddle )


----------



## RichT

> Support at least half your weight in the sturrips. An added benefit is if the horse spooks your reaction will have a better chance of keeping you in the saddle )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I owned horses up until a few years ago. I'm an experienced rider. Thing is, these rental stable saddles obviously aren't custom fitted to me or the horse. They're also pretty well worn and hard as a rock. On my horse, Otto, I could have ridden all day.

Here's my buddy Otto. I sure do miss him. In the background is a rescue mustang we adopted. He was a pack horse for the cartels, rescued by the Border Patrol.


----------



## pottz

> I'm on vacation. Did a three hour horseback ride in Zion yesterday and doing another three hour ride in Bryce tomorrow. Boy is my butt sore.
> 
> - Rich


well hey have fun my friend,but im not gettin on the back of any animal 3x bigger than me,oh hell no-lol!


----------



## pottz

> Support at least half your weight in the sturrips. An added benefit is if the horse spooks your reaction will have a better chance of keeping you in the saddle )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I owned horses up until a few years ago. I'm an experienced rider. Thing is, these rental stable saddles obviously aren't custom fitted to me or the horse. They're also pretty well worn and hard as a rock. On my horse, Otto, I could have ridden all day.
> 
> Here's my buddy Otto. I sure do miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


a beautiful horse !


----------



## pottz

oh hell one to go !!!!


----------



## RichT

I'll take it.


----------



## pottz

leeroy where the hell are you to steal this ? oh hell ill take it in mikes honor !


----------



## pottz

> I'll take it.
> 
> - Rich


damn you,i knew youd cheat me again -LMAO !!!!


----------



## pottz

oh well ive had many an honor of a milestone and this one is very lonely that our host is not here for himself and that was all it was about ! mike i hope you will be back with us soon buddy. on behalf of mike i thank all that have been with this thread since the beginning and i hope we all continue this journey together.peace kids !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What is the next target? 10k for the 4th?


----------



## DevinT

Holy jeebus. Almost got mugged or car jacked or kidnapped or any combination.

Pulled in to a parking lot to get cheap pizza. Never been a good part of town but I always held if you are confident and alert, you'll have no problems.

Turned off the engine, rolled up the windows, closed the top, grabbed the phone, sent a text to spouse to confirm pizza toppings, and …

I set the phone down on the passenger seat and was about to undo my seatbelt and get out when BANG!!!

I knew what happened. But it was still shocking. Within 2 seconds I realized that someone nearby through something at a glass window in an attempt to break it. My ears were ringing but all I could think was "tough glass" as two assailants working as a team peered eerily at me with confusion as-if to say "aren't you going to get out and check your vehicle?"

No, I am well aware of what is about to go down and as soon as they are clear I start the car and leave.

EDIT: I can only assume what actually saved me that caused them to walk away, but I *think* it was the fact that I did not react with fear but instead I remained calm and every 2-3 seconds I kept shifting my gaze between one then the other, never changing my affect and never moving a muscle other than to slowly and surely make sure I knew where each one was at every moment. They both kept shifting their positions around the car for several seconds: it seemed like an eternity but it was likely less than 30s. I think that since I knew where they were and they could not know whether I was armed or whether I was ready to turn the engine over and turn my car into a weapon caused them to back off slowly.

EDIT2: replaying it my head, my calmness definitely made them nervous. They would take one step forward, look at me, take two steps back, try and circle and take a step forward … this odd dance until ultimately they were away enough I then started the car and slowly backed out keeping my eye on them

Phew. Instincts and training saved me … oh and the fact that the glass didn't break. If that had happened everything would be a different story right now.


----------



## pottz

> What is the next target? 10k for the 4th?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


to the moon buddy !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry, you experienced the lowlife community, Devin. I'm sure your confident attitude and the glass not breaking saved you!


----------



## pottz

DEV… holLy ******************** girl !!!!.do you have a taser or pepper spray ? thats damn scarey and dangerous.my wife is only 4'10.5" so she is very volnerable to that kind of attack.get some protection if you dont.if your comfortable carry a weapon,but only if your trained to do so,my wife is way to nervous to do so,so i tell her no way.it's a crazy world and getting worse,stay safe and be on alert always dev.talk to mike about this,he'll tell you the best way to go forward !for me a good gun pointed in their face is the best bet.if that doen't change their mind,maybe a visit with god will ? you do what you need to and asswer questions later ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What is the next target? 10k for the 4th?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> to the moon buddy !!!!
> 
> - pottz


10k by the 4th is probably shooting for the moon )


----------



## DevinT

I need to get me a Kimber Pepper Blaster. That or a K6S. I like the latter but I have been warned to try before I buy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ladysmith is a good option. Without a hammer to cock the trigger pull may be too stiff. Accuracy will be lower too. Ruger LCP Max is as foolproof as semi-autos come. Bear spray is a good long-range option. It may be illegal to stop assaults with it ;((((( Wasp is a good range too. probably illegal too for the purpose. ;(((

edit: Ladysmith has changed to concealed hammer in the last couple years.


----------



## 987Ron

Early morning for no good reason. Breakfast done, coffee and a bit of early shop time. glue up a piece.

Petey, That is an unusual table. Can see it for some uses but not what I would use at home. Not a real fan of river bed tables or falls or whatever. Just me, personal choice.

Daughter's puppy is a real pita. Daughter does not want much help in training it. Part of the problem, when the daughter is at work I do some things with it. Daughter cannot understand how the dog is different with me than with her. 
If you ever get a Corgi, do not name it for something cute, meaningful, historic, etc. Use a name you can stand to be heard hollered 200 times a day., over and over. I just use a soft quiet voice and the dog minds pretty well for 16 weeks old. Still not sure a Corgi is a dog. Oour old Lab does not think so. Wants it to leave her alone.


----------



## 987Ron

Off to the shop for an early glue up so can do more later.

Have a great weekend.

Pottz, was here early last night but staying up till 2 or 3am est is just to much for this old coot. Have to have my beauty rest.


----------



## bandit571

Sausage patties on English Muffin….and 4 pills…Mountain Dew Zero to wash it all down….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Dev, you where awesome!

Sorry you had to go through that. Glad you are ok.

Slow day today. two wine tastings 1030 and 3pm. We discovered "Gotts" awesome lunch food. small chain maybe 8 stores.

Ron I don't like the table. a portion of the table was dug out to make a trench. Filled with white rocks. The dug out portion caused a big crack as the slab dried. The white rocks don't go with it (My opinion)

8k yesterday.


----------



## controlfreak

Dev, I know what they were thinking, "Do you think she has a gun?"


----------



## northwoodsman

Wow Devin! You did good. You did the opposite of what I would have done. Seriously, I would have done one of two things: 1) rolled down the drivers side window and when one or both approached pulled the trigger (we carry here in TX), or 2) started the vehicle then chased them down and ran them over with it. I'm really glad you are safe! Sorry you have to put up with all that crap where you live, you don't deserve it.

Ron - I don't like the table either. I have read several places where the river style table fad is ending already and it's soon to be an outdated style. I wouldn't be getting in to it at this point.

Hope Moke is having fun with his new tractor. I'm sure he's getting his new baby all polished up and fined tuned.

Have a good Saturday all!


----------



## pottz

good morning guys it was a good evening,made the 8k mark and onward.got a little yard work this morning then the wife wants to go shop for a new couch and recliner.not my idea of a fun saturday.id rather be wine tasting with petey.maybe mike will rejoin us today.we'll see ?


----------



## EricFai

Devin, good job. Sorry to hear about the misfortune. Stay safe there.

Have to say no to the table also, the dug out portion makes it look odd.

Had an hour or so on the shop this morning, started to apply finish to the layout tools I'm putting together.


----------



## controlfreak

Had a big time in Nashville, that city is a blast leading up to CMA. Got to see Marty Reed late night at the Ryman. Every bar had multiple bands playing at the same time. We would just stroll down Broadway and if it sounded good, we went in. Nashville will see me again in the future. Met family there and a good time was had by all.


----------



## EricFai

Nashville is a pretty city. If you get a chance you need to check out "The Grand Ole Opra".


----------



## corelz125

I'm not a fan of the slab tables either. Some look nice that have ya n outstanding grain but just ordinary grain ahh.


----------



## corelz125

That's the problem with NY and CA those 2 have more rights trying to steal the car. Run one of them over then you get arrested


----------



## DevinT

Thank you all for the encouraging words. We're not going to shop there anymore.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just checking in. I can seem to get interested in doing anything today. It's been raining since early this morning.


----------



## EricFai

Rain to me means shop time.


----------



## northwoodsman

It's 103°F here in the shade, not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## 987Ron

Not only is it hot but it is humid. Makes for uncomfortable situation. Gnats are really bad.

Gnats bred in rotting undergrowth. Big deal here is to use pine neeedles as decorative mulch. Perfect place for gnats to bred. Not called pine needles for mulch called pine straw. We create our own problems often.


----------



## northwoodsman

I wanted to post a follow-up on my service experience at the dealership with my wife's car from earlier in the week. Yesterday at 8:15 a.m. the dealer called and asked if I could bring the car back. I jumped in the shower and took it right up. They took it in back to one of the dozens of service bays. They drained all the fluids and took pictures as they were draining to show me that they were all new, they kept bringing me the pictures. They wanted to make sure I was happy so they changed the oil, transmission fluid, brake fluid, power steering fluid, and coolant all again. They took a video of the throttle bottle being removed and cleaned. Before they put it back on they brought it to me to inspect. They installed the new tires and even replaced all the valve stems and sensors at no cost. The balance I still owed them for installing the tires and the inspection was right at $150, they refused to accept it from me. They just asked for a good review and rating. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## 987Ron

*Northwoodsman * You had them cornered. They were covering their behinds it sounds like. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## pottz

well it's great they made it right.hopefully that will never happen to anyone else.


----------



## controlfreak

> Nashville is a pretty city. If you get a chance you need to check out "The Grand Ole Opra".
> 
> - Eric


The Ryman "was" the Grand Old Opra till they built the new one. Nashville was very busy and ticketed venues were mostly sold out. I will make sure to get tickets next trip.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thank you all for the encouraging words. We re not going to shop there anymore.
> 
> - DevinT


Lots of businesses in WW are closing because customers are not safe and employees are at high risk too. Many cannot afford to replace the doors broken by continuous break-ins. ;(( We do most of our grocery shopping at Wallie-World because they have security patrolling the parking lot.

NWM, Good news 


> That s the problem with NY and CA those 2 have more rights trying to steal the car. Run one of them over then you get arrested
> 
> - corelz125


WA too ;(( A judge ordered the state to pay a career criminal $250 a day while he sits in jail. He threw an elderly woman down the stairs at the light rail station in Seattle and stabbed another elderly woman 10 times a few minutes later. They say he needs treatment to understand his crimes to stand trial. If he only assaults elderly women, he certainly understands he may face consequences, eh?


----------



## splintergroup

Did anyone read about GEICO (car insurance) being ordered by a judge to pay a $5 million settlement because a person caught an STD in someones GEICO insured car? Apparently they "had at it" in the car, so obviously it's the car insurance co. that is liable?!?


----------



## 987Ron

Hot day today, to hot to sit on the porch 6:15pm. Inside with my Gin and tonic. 
Time to relax and enjoy.


----------



## northwoodsman

> Did anyone read about GEICO (car insurance) being ordered by a judge to pay a $5 million settlement because a person caught an STD in someones GEICO insured car? Apparently they "had at it" in the car, so obviously it s the car insurance co. that is liable?!?
> 
> - splintergroup


Is that the dumbest lawsuit ever or what?


----------



## splintergroup

> Is that the dumbest lawsuit ever or what?
> 
> - northwoodsman


Hah! probably not 8^). I'm sure that judge will be slapped down by a higher court if there is an appeal.

So if someone gets pregnant in the back seat, will the car insurance company be responsible for child support?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez

I am going to make a slab table. I have a mahogany tree slabbed and in my garage. Grain not great, the color is really nice. I may have a base made by a metal fabricator I have bought from.

Devin I have told my friends your story. You rock. Happy it worked out

Back from two wine tastings.

Stick a fork in me


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Is that the dumbest lawsuit ever or what?
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Hah! probably not 8^). I m sure that judge will be slapped down by a higher court if there is an appeal.
> 
> So if someone gets pregnant in the back seat, will the car insurance company be responsible for child support?
> 
> - splintergroup


I'm sure they would be here in WW ) If a guy moves in with a woman with kids here and lives there for a month or two, he is responsible to support her kids because they grew accustomed to the higher standard of living. Lots of guys surprised when the judges rule he is responsible for kids that aren't his )))))))


----------



## pottz

> Did anyone read about GEICO (car insurance) being ordered by a judge to pay a $5 million settlement because a person caught an STD in someones GEICO insured car? Apparently they "had at it" in the car, so obviously it s the car insurance co. that is liable?!?
> 
> - splintergroup


WTF ? i cant even really say im surprised with the stupid ass lawsuits that win these days.


----------



## pottz

> Is that the dumbest lawsuit ever or what?
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> Hah! probably not 8^). I m sure that judge will be slapped down by a higher court if there is an appeal.
> 
> So if someone gets pregnant in the back seat, will the car insurance company be responsible for child support?
> 
> - splintergroup


well if that lawsuit stands and is awarded,id say,yeah !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Norman Goldman used to have a radio show here. He had been a corporate attorney. He said when he started his mentor told him he would not make it in this business. He asked why not? She told him he cared about justice, the clients, and right and wrong. She said this business is about billable hours.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW has it all


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Well I see this thread has been busy. About as busy as life has been for me past couple of months.


----------



## pottz

> WW has it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


beautiful bob.


----------



## pottz

> Well I see this thread has been busy. About as busy as life has been for me past couple of months.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny welcome back my friend.i read your post on the shed.so glad youve found a good home,hopefully huh ? dont be a stranger man,we need you !


----------



## moke

Good evening folks….Thank you all for helping get over 8000, and on our way to 10,000. I see Pottzy has been 'cheerleading", but in a drill Sgt sort of way…, but hey what ever it takes. Good job all and specially u Larry.

I have been super busy, I have the tractor looking pretty good, it still needs some mechanical work, maintenance mostly. Oil, filters, cleaning, plugs etc. It really runs like a top, but while everyone in her famuly is telling me how well THEY took care of it, it does not show. I buffed and cleaned and cleaned. I literally took two laundry baskets full of dirt, grass and sticks yesterday. The tractor looks good, the deck is losing it's paint. I am told that is a common John Deere trait. I have decided to keep my Craftsman and cut with it, and use this one with my impliments, and run back and froth from the shop with a cart.

I also am refinishing my patio furniture. The paint has to be dry for a week, otherwise it wrinkles up in the rain. So I now have all the bar stools done and will be moving to the dining furniture very soon.

I have seeded now about 5000 sq ft of grass. The grass is slow to grow, as it has been cool and wet here for a week and a half now. I have, however, gotten quite good at growing water-grass and maple seedlings…..I guess we all have to have a talent.

I got a new toilet installed in the lower level bedroom bath, it is a Mansfield….it is a terrible piece of crap….pardon the pun….210.00….and a waste of time. While it takes the waste away in good fashion, the "flapper" closes too fast and you have to hold the handle down for two seconds…..not sure if people do that on there own and I am not going to put up a sign.


----------



## moke

Hey set to change oil tomorrow…can anybody tell me if I should go to synthetic or stay with petroleum base….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well I see this thread has been busy. About as busy as life has been for me past couple of months.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> gunny welcome back my friend.i read your post on the shed.so glad youve found a good home,hopefully huh ? dont be a stranger man,we need you !
> 
> - pottz


Thanks pal. Definitely found a good spot to drop anchor. Turned a good amount of hours 1 1/2 days and have plenty more to do. Tooks some time to talk we into leaving other job. In the end the money offered coupled with them being focused on staying busy with fleet work and such. Private shop, but pretty large operation compared to previous private shop I worked at for 12 years. They seem genuinely happy to have me working for them. Owner seems personable and was excited to have an experienced tech onboard.

Well run shop from what I have observed thus far. Organization with paperwork and feedback is probably the best I have seen in my 30 years working in automotive repair. None of this scratching and clawing for the next ticket in competition with rest of crew. They bring me couple tickets at a time and bring me up to speed on what priority they are and leave me to do my work. No lack of work to be done. Back lot is full, think 30+ vehicles minimum. I could fix 10 cars and you would never know looking at the lot. Range of work fits right into my capabilities. No oil changes or this free inspection foolishness on vehicles that should have been committed to junk yard 15 years ago. They have a oil change guy, and an alignment guy.

If they have people that are waiting to have car worked on, I have not seen it. None of this hurry up they have been here 10 minutes mess. OR my pet peeve, 5 minutes before I am to get off work "can you do this oil change and rotate right quick?"

Commute to work? 8 MINUTES!!

Open at 8 am, close at 5pm. As in they are running me out of shop.

Monday through Friday people. Yep, weekends off. Have not had 2 days off together in 20 years, NEVERMIND weekends.

Very possible my box and I have found our final home till retirement. I equate moving my toolbox like a circumcision with a chainsaw.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey set to change oil tomorrow…can anybody tell me if I should go to synthetic or stay with petroleum base….
> 
> - moke


How many miles on your vehicle now?


----------



## 987Ron

Mike, glad you are back.

Time to take the dogs out but it is raining and lots of thunder. Wait a bit.

Gunny new job sound great.

Later


----------



## pottz

well lets all give mike a big welcome back and an even bigger welcome back to our good friend gunny who has been dealing with "life". so glad to hear all is better with both of you.


----------



## moke

Gunny good to hear from you man…glad you are happy with your job/career….sounds like a good place to work. 
I got a new to me tractor….not well cared for has sat for 5years. It did have on oil change in there some where. THE oil looks reasonalbe. It only has 125 hours, on a John Deere/kawaski 24 hp. I just got the filters tonight and going to change oil tomorrow. My BIL is a good guy but a know it all with not a lot to back it up….he recommended synthetic….I have a couple gallons of 10w40 petroluem based on hand….but I would buy synthetic….


----------



## moke




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny good to hear from you man…glad you are happy with your job/career….sounds like a good place to work.
> I got a new to me tractor….not well cared for has sat for 5years. It did have on oil change in there some where. THE oil looks reasonalbe. It only has 125 hours, on a John Deere/kawaski 24 hp. I just got the filters tonight and going to change oil tomorrow. My BIL is a good guy but a know it all with not a lot to back it up….he recommended synthetic….I have a couple gallons of 10w40 petroluem based on hand….but I would buy synthetic….
> 
> - moke


Small engines like this are out of my wheelhouse of experience. I'd consult your owner's manual and use what it suggests for this engine. Of the top of my head I can see no real benefit for synthetic oil but would doubt it would hurt it.


----------



## pottz

nice tractor mike.just think every time you ride it you'll think about the love you had for your FIL !!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Nice looking pic Bob. 
Petey how big are the slabs?


----------



## moke

> Gunny good to hear from you man…glad you are happy with your job/career….sounds like a good place to work.
> I got a new to me tractor….not well cared for has sat for 5years. It did have on oil change in there some where. THE oil looks reasonalbe. It only has 125 hours, on a John Deere/kawaski 24 hp. I just got the filters tonight and going to change oil tomorrow. My BIL is a good guy but a know it all with not a lot to back it up….he recommended synthetic….I have a couple gallons of 10w40 petroluem based on hand….but I would buy synthetic….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Small engines like this are out of my wheelhouse of experience. I d consult your owner s manual and use what it suggests for this engine. Of the top of my head I can see no real benefit for synthetic oil but would doubt it would hurt it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thank you….it says nothing about synthetic, so I'm going to go with petroleum based….good to hear from u.


----------



## corelz125

Gunny sounds like you finally found a job that checks off almost every box. Having no work to do while at work sucks it makes we want to leave and go home. Being busy all day makes the days fly by.


----------



## pottz

well im real happy were gettin the band back together again ;-))


----------



## moke

> nice tractor mike.just think every time you ride it you ll think about the love you had for your FIL !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Oh Lord!!!! They bought this tractor to mow 6 acres….it took two days each time. Then they bought a new holland diesel with a bucket and pull behind mower, 26 hp diesel for 30k. That is sitting there too….then finally they bought a 72" zero turn diesel….It can cut at 10 mph….. it works great. The others will sell with the property. Oh Pottay, the fights are starting…It is a nephew…he hasn't a leg to stand on….but like you know he can make trouble…


----------



## moke

> well im real happy were gettin the band back together again ;-))
> 
> - pottz


What would you like to hear…


----------



## pottz

> nice tractor mike.just think every time you ride it you ll think about the love you had for your FIL !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oh Lord!!!! They bought this tractor to mow 6 acres….it took two days each time. Then they bought a new holland diesel with a bucket and pull behind mower, 26 hp diesel for 30k. That is sitting there too….then finally they bought a 72" zero turn diesel….It can cut at 10 mph….. it works great. The others will sell with the property. Oh Pottay, the fights are starting…It is a nephew…he hasn t a leg to stand on….but like you can make trouble…
> 
> - moke


just get ready to back up your wife,she's gonna need your support.so sad when even a small amount of money brings out the vultures.thats when you get out the 12ga. over and under buddy ! even if they have no real claim they will make her life miserable having to defend herself.i went through 10 years of hell with dads ex.just prepare my friend.


----------



## pottz

> well im real happy were gettin the band back together again ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What would you like to hear…
> 
> - moke


whatever you wanna play my friend.your back and gunny's back.now if the duck were to show up id be damn happy.so crank it up !!!!


----------



## moke

> nice tractor mike.just think every time you ride it you ll think about the love you had for your FIL !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oh Lord!!!! They bought this tractor to mow 6 acres….it took two days each time. Then they bought a new holland diesel with a bucket and pull behind mower, 26 hp diesel for 30k. That is sitting there too….then finally they bought a 72" zero turn diesel….It can cut at 10 mph….. it works great. The others will sell with the property. Oh Pottay, the fights are starting…It is a nephew…he hasn t a leg to stand on….but like you can make trouble…
> 
> - moke
> 
> just get ready to back up your wife,she s gonna need your support.so sad when even a small amount of money brings out the vultures.thats when you get out the 12ga. over and under buddy ! even if they have no real claim they will make her life miserable having to defend herself.i went through 10 years of hell with dads ex.just prepare my friend.
> 
> - pottz


Their attorney is taking a week to go fishing then is having a knee replaced…..I am not impressed


----------



## pottz

> nice tractor mike.just think every time you ride it you ll think about the love you had for your FIL !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oh Lord!!!! They bought this tractor to mow 6 acres….it took two days each time. Then they bought a new holland diesel with a bucket and pull behind mower, 26 hp diesel for 30k. That is sitting there too….then finally they bought a 72" zero turn diesel….It can cut at 10 mph….. it works great. The others will sell with the property. Oh Pottay, the fights are starting…It is a nephew…he hasn t a leg to stand on….but like you can make trouble…
> 
> - moke
> 
> just get ready to back up your wife,she s gonna need your support.so sad when even a small amount of money brings out the vultures.thats when you get out the 12ga. over and under buddy ! even if they have no real claim they will make her life miserable having to defend herself.i went through 10 years of hell with dads ex.just prepare my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Their attorney is taking a week to go fishing then is having a knee replaced…..I am not impressed
> 
> - moke


wow sounds like a real shark !!!!! id be "worried" lol.


----------



## moke

I am, but the wife says…its a small town….so I shut my mouth,.


----------



## pottz

> I am, but the wife says…its a small town….so I shut my mouth,.
> 
> - moke


sounds like the lawyers we had in oregon,very layed back and meek.L.A. layers would eat em for lunch.


----------



## corelz125

You boys down in the south west seem to be cooking now. 113 dry heat or not thats hot.


----------



## northwoodsman

Moke I knew you would show up with pictures of your new baby. What are you going to name him/her? Very nice.


----------



## corelz125

NWoods it worked out well for you at the dealer. I got a good response when I filed a BBB report against a dealer to. At least they owned up to their screw up and went above and beyond


----------



## pottz

for those that are wondering where the hell is the duck,well he's got the flu pretty bad right now so not really able to do much chatting.stay tuned and wish him well guys.


----------



## RichT

Today was the second three-hour trail ride, and the last for this trip. This one was in Bryce Canyon, Utah. Best trail ride I've ever done. Well, trail rides on your own ranch on your own horse is the best, but those days are long past.

Bryce Canyon scenery is awe inspiring. You can't imagine how much unless you see it in person.


----------



## moke

Petey, that is some table!

Devin, you did great. U stayed calm…that is the main thing. Guns are ok, but the best way to get shot is to produce a gun. If it looks hopeless do what you can do, but generally before producing it you should have cover and/or concealment. Anything is great, if they are not armed….but even pepper spray can cause them to fire if they are armed. Is it hard to get a Concealed weapons license in SF?

Kimbers are great…..big bucks though…and big…Like Topa said a Ruger LCP is small and concealable. They are not comfortable to shoot. Can you go to a range and rent one? They are .380. That is a 38 cal with lower powder content and a semi automatic. Small, affordable, and very concealable. I have one that fits in my back pocket. With a flat holster it leaves no imprint.

I have many guns and have carried most of my life. I don't like it. It is uncomfortable. It can save your life, but many feel "bomb proof" while carrying. That is far from the case, you are far more likely to be shot while using or even producing a gun. You must seek training. Learn how to move, use the cover that is available and most of all look to see what is behind your shooter. It is easy to have tunnel vision and shoot someone behind your target. U must also be constantly vigilant to the location and safety of that firearm. Especially with a little one. I have been to many accidental shooting calls.

Some ranges have the new version of a "Fats" machine. It is an electronic, scenario based life sized machine that takes you through many scenarios and shows you exactly how easy it is to be shot, shoot the wrong person or shoot innocent bystanders. I have never paid to use one, but it is probably not cheap, but you can learn so much. I wish I could remember what the new machines are called, but I can not. U use a real glock style weapon…..it just uses a laser base instead of bullets…..There have been many version over the years….there were even some live fire versions…..I would think in a city of that size there should be a number of options.


----------



## moke

> Moke I knew you would show up with pictures of your new baby. What are you going to name him/her? Very nice.
> 
> - northwoodsman


JD….I had a partner for a while that we called that….


----------



## corelz125

Easy thing to say shoot back but you never know whats gonna happen when youre getting shot at. Unless you have received a lot of training


----------



## pottz

> Today was the second three-hour trail ride, and the last for this trip. This one was in Bryce Canyon, Utah. Best trail ride I've ever done. Well, trail rides on your own ranch on your own horse is the best, but those days are long past.
> 
> Bryce Canyon scenery is awe inspiring. You can't imagine how much unless you see it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


oh yeah been there many years ago,incredible beauty.never did a trail ride though.i dont get on any animal 5x bigger than i am !


----------



## moke

> Today was the second three-hour trail ride, and the last for this trip. This one was in Bryce Canyon, Utah. Best trail ride I've ever done. Well, trail rides on your own ranch on your own horse is the best, but those days are long past.
> 
> Bryce Canyon scenery is awe inspiring. You can't imagine how much unless you see it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> oh yeah been there many years ago,incredible beauty.never did a trail ride though.i dont get on any animal 5x bigger than i am !
> 
> - pottz


Looks great Rich….Pottzy I avoid most things that do not have a brake and clutch….


----------



## RichT

> I have many guns and have carried most of my life. I don t like it. It is uncomfortable. It can save your life, but many feel "bomb proof" while carrying.
> 
> - moke


An old friend was a TPD detective. When I first met him, he shared his dislike for Arizona's carry laws. Too many amateurs with firearms. After a couple of trips to the range together, I changed his mind-at least for my choice to carry.

He was in a couple of adult soccer leagues and would ask me to come along for games, since he couldn't carry on the field very well, and he trusted my judgement and competency to do back up.

I carry daily. My sincere hope is that I never have to use it.


----------



## pottz

> Today was the second three-hour trail ride, and the last for this trip. This one was in Bryce Canyon, Utah. Best trail ride I've ever done. Well, trail rides on your own ranch on your own horse is the best, but those days are long past.
> 
> Bryce Canyon scenery is awe inspiring. You can't imagine how much unless you see it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> oh yeah been there many years ago,incredible beauty.never did a trail ride though.i dont get on any animal 5x bigger than i am !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Looks great Rich….Pottzy I avoid most things that do not have a brake and clutch….
> 
> - moke


LMAO !!!!


----------



## moke

> for those that are wondering where the hell is the duck,well he s got the flu pretty bad right now so not really able to do much chatting.stay tuned and wish him well guys.
> 
> - pottz


I hope he doesn't lose a bunch of weight so his house dress and pink boots don't fit


----------



## pottz

> I have many guns and have carried most of my life. I don t like it. It is uncomfortable. It can save your life, but many feel "bomb proof" while carrying.
> 
> - moke
> 
> An old friend was a TPD detective. When I first met him, he shared his dislike for Arizona's carry laws. Too many amateurs with firearms. After a couple of trips to the range together, I changed his mind-at least for my choice to carry.
> 
> He was in a couple of adult soccer leagues and would ask me to come along for games, since he couldn't carry on the field very well, and he trusted my judgement and competency to do back up.
> 
> I carry daily. My sincere hope is that I never have to use it.
> 
> - Rich


if i could get a licence i would.here in L.A. whether you pull your gun or not doesn't matter,they shoot people for no reason.at least if i have a weapon ive got a chance.when the riots happened here back in 92 i carried a .357 magnum with hollow points because the cops were all hiding and did nothing.at night i had the hand gun and my 12ga. propped up next to the bed at night.anyone that would have gotten in was dead,i wasn't gonna ask questions !a very scarey time.i have a loaded .38 stub nose in a secret compartment in my night stand,just for those last minute guests !


----------



## RichT

> i have a loaded .38 stub nose in a secret compartment in my night stand,just for those last minute guests !
> 
> - pottz


My main carry is a Kahr PM9 and I have a 22 magnum in my hip pocket for backup.

9mm is awesome, just ask sleepy Joe Biden. He says they'll blow a lung out. LMAO.


----------



## moke

I always wanted a PPK (007 gun) until I had one for a time. I didn't like it, so I got a Sig Version of it, P238 it looks 
and feels like a PPK but shoots like a dream and filed strips nicely….PPK is a night mare to field strip.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - moke


My favorite color for equipment )

Welcome back Gunny! Good to hear you found a real job without a psychopath boss.


----------



## RichT

> I always wanted a PPK (007 gun) until I had one for a time. I didn t like it, so I got a Sig Version of it, P238 it looks
> and feels like a PPK but shoots like a dream and filed strips nicely….PPK is a night mare to field strip.
> 
> - moke


Yeah. I have one too. Way too heavy for the .380 punch it offers.

But hey, 007. You looked down its barrel every time you went to the theater for a new Bond flick.


----------



## moke

Thanks Topa….

Time to hang it up…..another busy day coming up….


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Topa….
> 
> Time to hang it up…..another busy day coming up….
> 
> - moke


nite mike so glad your back.last night was great hitting the 8k but very hollow without you to share the moment. and the real bitch was rich stealing the mark from me ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I always wanted a PPK (007 gun) until I had one for a time. I didn t like it, so I got a Sig Version of it, P238 it looks
> and feels like a PPK but shoots like a dream and filed strips nicely….PPK is a night mare to field strip.
> 
> - moke


I 2nd that! I wanted one too until I got one. 


> Like Topa said a Ruger LCP is small and concealable. They are not comfortable to shoot. Can you go to a range and rent one? They are .380. That is a 38 cal with lower powder content and a semi automatic. Small, affordable, and very concealable. I have one that fits in my back pocket. With a flat holster it leaves no imprint.


Why do you find LCP uncomfortable to shoot? Carrying anything else is a PIA ;(( I am amazed carrying 25 pounds of tools in a pouch with a tool belt is much more comfortable than 1.5 pound firearm and most are obvious ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks Topa….
> 
> Time to hang it up…..another busy day coming up….
> 
> - moke
> 
> nite mike so glad your back.last night was great hitting the 8k but very hollow without you to share the moment. and the real bitch was rich stealing the mark from me ;-))
> 
> - pottz


I checked in about 8005 to make sure 8k was there. If you need someone to testify in court I witnessed it first hand. )))


----------



## RichT

> nite mike so glad your back.last night was great hitting the 8k but very hollow without you to share the moment. and the real bitch was rich stealing the mark from me ;-))
> 
> - pottz


I feel awful for doing that, Lar. Wait, not awful. I meant awesome!


----------



## pottz

> nite mike so glad your back.last night was great hitting the 8k but very hollow without you to share the moment. and the real bitch was rich stealing the mark from me ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I feel awful for doing that, Lar. Wait, not awful. I meant awesome!
> 
> - Rich


if anyone is gonna steal the glory i want it to be you buddy.oh wait,no i meant leeroy ! i always prefer a pro get the job done ! speakin of LRM?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Today was the second three-hour trail ride, and the last for this trip. This one was in Bryce Canyon, Utah. Best trail ride I've ever done. Well, trail rides on your own ranch on your own horse is the best, but those days are long past.
> 
> Bryce Canyon scenery is awe inspiring. You can't imagine how much unless you see it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> oh yeah been there many years ago,incredible beauty.never did a trail ride though.i dont get on any animal 5x bigger than i am !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Looks great Rich….Pottzy *I avoid most things that do not have a brake and clutch….*
> 
> - moke


My uncle and a friend used to go down to Owyhee county to help an old rancher round up his horses. One day old Henry told them he only had 2 broken to ride and for them to ride them. He saddled up one that was green broke and mounted up. It started to run away with him. Old Henry was in his 70s. He stood up in the saddle, grabbed the bridle, pulled its head around, shifted his weight, and dropped the horse on its side. Henry was standing astraddle of the horse when it hit the ground. It got back up. Henry was in the saddle. It took off running and Henry dropped it again. That happened 3 times before the horse decided to let Henry ride it that day )

Dad had a Hackney stud he wanted me to ride and exercise him. Hackneys are quick small horses bred to pull carriages faster than most other breeds. He was quick enough that he would walk out from under most recreational riders. He almost stepped out from under me many times when he was spooked by something or trying to ditch his load )) One day he decided to run back home. I stood up in the saddle, grabbed the bridle, and pulled his head around by the pommel. I wasn't as brave as ol' Henry Hattan ) The horse and I were in a stand-off. He was half trotting sideways ))) That lasted a few hundred yards before he straightened up. The easiest way we stopped runaways was to put a strap on a front hoof with a ring on it. A short rope through the ring with one end tied to the saddle horn and the other end lose. When they start to run away, pull the rope, lift one hoof, and take a couple of wraps around the saddle horn. That ends the runaway and usually doesn't take more than 3 or 4 times to end running away. Lots of interesting days breaking horses to ride  I always wanted to ride a bucking horse as they do in rodeos, but dad's breaking system never let them buck. He didn't want them to know they could do it )

Dad had a pair of mules we did farm work with. They were raised in the wild ;( They ran away once or twice a year ;(( Anyways, avoiding most things that do not have a brake and clutch was probably a safe bet ))))))


----------



## pottz

well kids my wine glass is empty so im gonna say good nite to all.lets do it again tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I just remembered seeing a report about rounding up wild horses years ago because there was too many damaging range land. They had a wide area with a triangular fence leading the wild bunch into a coral. The "Cowboys" could not understand why the horses broke through the corral ) Herding wild animals many of which have never seen a human before they needed to herd them from a quarter mile back and to the sides, not 50 yards )

Some of the horses on Henry's ranch never saw a human until they were rounded up when they were 2 years old. There were quite a few guys with stories about rounding up wild horses for the Army in WWI when I was a kid.


----------



## 987Ron

> well kids my wine glass is empty so im gonna say good nite to all.lets do it again tomorrow.
> 
> - pottz


Tomorrow has started with the sun and it will be hot and humid again, gnats also. Yuck.

Mike, the mower cleaned up nice. Looks good.

Rich, love the view. Nothing like that where I have lived. My loss. Did do a ride in Colorado when I was a lad, up past tree line, altitude sickness a bit. Trout fishing as I recall on part of it.

Gunny, enjoy your weekends, be great for you and family. Porsche Dealer here the labor rate is $165 hour. Do get a 10% discount. Bet the Mechanic does not get all of the 165.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## moke

Thanks Rich, I like it. It will probably last me my mowing career. It was so dirty when I picked it up, it was raining and the the trailer was covered with lawn material itself. We had to wash the trailer! But at least it looked good under all the gunk.

Pottzy..it was good to have the Band back together again. had fun.

Rich..it makes me laugh when you or LeeRoy swoop in and take the prize….Pottzy, I know you had your heart set on it…so you have my deepest sympathies….he he he

Topa-Back in the day'-isn't that what old men say? now that I'm old I have to use more of those euphemisms..we had to qualify a combat course with anything we carried. so we had to shoot a timed and measured course, designed by the FBI of course, because they are on the streets all the time….(Satire and Humor, because they are convinced they are better and certainly more professional) that includes a station from the 25 yard line. It was difficult with that little guy to get them in the bottle. In my opinion, it is small and less room for hand placement, and with decreased weight to absorb some of the shock, it can wear on you after shooting a box, and add to that a woman's hand with less mass and maybe muscle,( Don't hit me Dev) I think it would be a little more uncomfortable to shoot.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny good to hear that you have a good job and new home? Not sure about that.

Moke nice looking tractor.

How is Bbobs bench going?

This time away has really got me itching to make things.

I am ready to go home. Tuesday will be a long ass day.

Have a good one.


----------



## 987Ron

In from the shop, with the steamer going, all that humidity the AC is almost keeping up. Steaming done for the day, so AC can catch up. Coffee or maybe iced tea already.

We have 3 neighbors one would think know something about guns and shooting. One is the ex-Sheriff. (the Sheriff, not a deputy) however I'm not sure he left his office much except maybe for an interview or a council meeting. One is ex-FBI. However he also is/was a cpa and wan into forensic accounting. Not sure he ever had a gun or shot one. The 3rd however is ex-US Marshal. Still carries, served warrants, is an avid deer hunter, he is my bet to know something about guns and shooting. Seen some of his arsenal.

My favorite gun to shoot is my Beretta 22 target pistol. Accurate. Better than I am or was. 
My favorite gun to admire and see Granddad shoot it was his Remington XP 100 had a scope on it and could knock off crows across a 5 acre field. Not a gun to conceal carry.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Mike, if you ever change your toilet go with Gerber we just had one put in and they are nice :<))))))))


----------



## corelz125

Topa I thought you were about to say you tied a rope from the hoof to a part hanging off the under carriage in the back to keep them from running. That might of only took two times to get to stop running.


----------



## corelz125

Tony I prefer the Kohler stuff for plumbing fixtures. They make some of the stuff in the US and they have great customer service.


----------



## splintergroup

> Today was the second three-hour trail ride, and the last for this trip. This one was in Bryce Canyon, Utah. Best trail ride I've ever done. Well, trail rides on your own ranch on your own horse is the best, but those days are long past.
> 
> Bryce Canyon scenery is awe inspiring. You can't imagine how much unless you see it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


I remember reading the quote from Ebenezer Bryce when he first saw that place in 1874
" Hell of a place to lose a cow "

My first (and only) horse back ride was in some place in CA when I was maybe 10 and with the family on vacation.
Horses name was "Goldie".
The dang horse tried to shear me off the saddle by walking under every low branch it could get near. Loads of fun, but I've evolved to require far more than 1 HP to move me around…


----------



## DevinT

My neighbor and I used to make our own bullets with custom grain counts. We'd put the bullets in a kind of thing the looked like a plastic hammer and would whack it against the bench until the round came out of the shell. It was fun. Probably kind of dangerous, but definitely interesting. I never got to fire any of the bullets I made, but I enjoyed making them.

I've never been to a firing range or fired a real gun before but every time someone put a pellet gun in my hand, I always showed up everyone at target practice. But of course the last time was over 20 years ago before I wore glasses.

The thing that really makes me rethink the Kimber is muzzle flash. If someone enters my home in the night and I need to use the thing in the dark I don't want to blind myself using a .357 or .38 round (the Kimber can take either).


----------



## bandit571

Lunch: Beef Tips & Gravy on Rice…

After Lunch: De-clamp 2 items, clean them up…then glue all 4 sides of the Hobbit Tool Chest together…

Nothing gets one's attention better in a dark house…or alley….or car…..than the sound of a pump shotgun be "cycled"

Something about that "Clack..clack"....sound…


----------



## controlfreak

You "Clack" a pump shotgun and the one thing the person on the business end is not thinking, "I wonder if they are a good shot"


----------



## moke

> In from the shop, with the steamer going, all that humidity the AC is almost keeping up. Steaming done for the day, so AC can catch up. Coffee or maybe iced tea already.
> 
> We have 3 neighbors one would think know something about guns and shooting. One is the ex-Sheriff. (the Sheriff, not a deputy) however I m not sure he left his office much except maybe for an interview or a council meeting. One is ex-FBI. However he also is/was a cpa and wan into forensic accounting. Not sure he ever had a gun or shot one. The 3rd however is ex-US Marshal. Still carries, served warrants, is an avid deer hunter, he is my bet to know something about guns and shooting. Seen some of his arsenal.
> 
> My favorite gun to shoot is my Beretta 22 target pistol. Accurate. Better than I am or was.
> My favorite gun to admire and see Granddad shoot it was his Remington XP 100 had a scope on it and could knock off crows across a 5 acre field. Not a gun to conceal carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Thats quite a gun Ron….target guns fascinate me….I shot on the SO pistol team in the 80's there were some awesome shooters, that we completed against…..everyone (except for me) had super guns…they had "ears" the were weights for balance….those guys were shooting 980's or 990's out of a thousand on a Combat x ring target. Those guns could be a few thousand…the there was a guy with a model 61 (I think) it was a 357/38 with fixed sites in stainless. he stayed right with them, and often beat these guys. He always said that the gun shot better than he could. The guys that were the "pros" were state troopers. at the time , competeing was there duty assignment from May to September.


----------



## BurlyBob

Petey, I'm taking it slow and easy on the bench. I'm trying to carefully think my way thru the process. If all goes well I'll be gluing up the legs today to begin the various mortises.


----------



## moke

> You "Clack" a pump shotgun and the one thing the person on the business end is not thinking, "I wonder if they are a good shot"
> 
> - controlfreak


CF that is a very distinctive sound that is usually accompanied with a pucker factor….I heard it couple times on calls and it was not us…..time to seek cover!


----------



## moke

> Mike, if you ever change your toilet go with Gerber we just had one put in and they are nice :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER





> Tony I prefer the Kohler stuff for plumbing fixtures. They make some of the stuff in the US and they have great customer service.
> 
> - corelz125


This friend of mine recommended this mansfield….I thought hey anyone knows more about it than me, so we went to Lowes and got the better one. The clerk was terrible and has turned me off of Lowes….I wish I would have gone with Kohler or Gerber….this is terrible…..


----------



## moke

> My neighbor and I used to make our own bullets with custom grain counts. We'd put the bullets in a kind of thing the looked like a plastic hammer and would whack it against the bench until the round came out of the shell. It was fun. Probably kind of dangerous, but definitely interesting. I never got to fire any of the bullets I made, but I enjoyed making them.
> 
> I've never been to a firing range or fired a real gun before but every time someone put a pellet gun in my hand, I always showed up everyone at target practice. But of course the last time was over 20 years ago before I wore glasses.
> 
> The thing that really makes me rethink the Kimber is muzzle flash. If someone enters my home in the night and I need to use the thing in the dark I don't want to blind myself using a .357 or .38 round (the Kimber can take either).
> 
> - DevinT


Devin…do your research and find a user friendly indoor range. Some of those guys that own gun stores and ranges can get crotchedy …..you want one that rents guns so you can try different ones. I wouldn't worry about muzzle flash. By the time the muzzle flashes its pretty much over anyway. And you don't need a big powerful handgun. These are 7 or 8 year old stats but the average gun fight is for 2.8 feet and 2.9 rounds exchanged…...big guns are fun to brag about and show off but have issues too. Remember a handgun SHOULD be a defensive TOOL. IF you are not sure if the time is right to shoot someone, its not…. 9mm and .380 are just fine….. You need to remember that following the firing of a round you need to get that gun back on target, big guns with a big ban, have big recoil and take longer to get back on target. My wife has a 9mm Glock compact….it works for her just fine.


----------



## pottz

> Mike, if you ever change your toilet go with Gerber we just had one put in and they are nice :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Tony I prefer the Kohler stuff for plumbing fixtures. They make some of the stuff in the US and they have great customer service.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> This friend of mine recommended this mansfield….I thought hey anyone knows more about it than me, so we went to Lowes and got the better one. The clerk was terrible and has turned me off of Lowes….I wish I would have gone with Kohler or Gerber….this is terrible…..
> 
> - moke


yeah you wont go wrong with kohler,ive had good luck with toto i put in about 20 years ago.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Have been to a shooting range once. 38 I think. I shot the right side of the target.(right eye dominant) I also shot a shot gun at skeet. Hit that target.

I remember at the shooting range my adrenalin pumping. Leading me to the thought if you own a gun you had better practice!

Heading to Napa and Hess for a tasting. I hope to see some woodworkers work while walking around the town.


----------



## moke

> Mike, if you ever change your toilet go with Gerber we just had one put in and they are nice :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Tony I prefer the Kohler stuff for plumbing fixtures. They make some of the stuff in the US and they have great customer service.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> This friend of mine recommended this mansfield….I thought hey anyone knows more about it than me, so we went to Lowes and got the better one. The clerk was terrible and has turned me off of Lowes….I wish I would have gone with Kohler or Gerber….this is terrible…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah you wont go wrong with kohler,ive had good luck with toto i put in about 20 years ago.
> 
> - pottz


What is a toto? Are we talking the dog from Wizard of Oz?


----------



## pottz

> Mike, if you ever change your toilet go with Gerber we just had one put in and they are nice :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Tony I prefer the Kohler stuff for plumbing fixtures. They make some of the stuff in the US and they have great customer service.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> This friend of mine recommended this mansfield….I thought hey anyone knows more about it than me, so we went to Lowes and got the better one. The clerk was terrible and has turned me off of Lowes….I wish I would have gone with Kohler or Gerber….this is terrible…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah you wont go wrong with kohler,ive had good luck with toto i put in about 20 years ago.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What is a toto? Are we talking the dog from Wizard of Oz?
> 
> - moke


toilets mike.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, I never had any problems shooting a box or 2 with the LCP 380. I suppose milking cows when I was a kid and working as an electrician was an advantage  Good points for Dev to consider.

Dev, I vaguely recall seeing those loading tools that look like a hammer. I think hitting the hammer on a bench seats the bullet in the case. They aren't dangerous if used properly.

I did a lot of sport shooting. My flintlock was my favorite  I shot on the American team at Ottawa in 1995 to celebrate the DCRA 125th anniversary. The Brits came over to shoot long-range black powder rifles out to 1,000 yards. My favorite match is the ASSRA 100 shot offhand match. I shot a Pope Ballard. The bullseye is the 1.5" diameter 25 ring at 200 yards. Most shots hit in a 6 or 8 inch circle. Lot more fun than golf or baseball )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa I thought you were about to say you tied a rope from the hoof to a part hanging off the under carriage in the back to keep them from running. That might of only took two times to get to stop running.
> 
> - corelz125


Never drove a carriage. Just drove them on farm equipment a little, dad did most of it. When dad was breaking those wild mules to work in harness, he rigged up a rope to drop them when they tried to run away. He didn't want to risk equipment so he had a heavy sled for them to drag around. When he sold the mules a guy that had a 20 mule team for parades bought them. He put Brownie on the lead team. Dad was proud of that )


----------



## splintergroup

Long time shooter and reloader. The hammer item described is a kenetic bullet extractor, the case primer is protected from any contact (re. firing). Safe to use, even when removing tar sealed bullets from WWII military rounds.

While long range target shooting is a nice skill, honing the reloading abilities and of course rifle marksman skills, I really enjoy cast bullet shooting.

Black powder silhouette is fun because you know if you successfully hit the targets. I shoot a Sharps in .40-65, a bit lighter than the .45-70s but does the job. Not fun cleaning up after a match however.

We shoot local IPSC style pistol events where you get the mix of close/far range, shoot/don't shoot targets, speed reloads, etc. It is these where you deal with the tunnel vision and other physical things that go on (adrenaline rush).

It isn't easy 8^)
9mm is ok, but the steel plates sometimes need the .45 ACP punch.

I also sometimes use a .460 Rowland conversion in a 1911, 44 mag+ ballistics, hurts the shoulder 8^)

Scrounge my own lead, cast my own bullets, and determine the best load for each firearm.
Cast bullets are nice for practice as you can down-load them for lower recoil which allows you to concentrate on gun handling skills.

Of course never use handloads as defense gun ammo, any DA will claim you loaded to make the rounds more lethal and were not merely defending yourself. Best is to find out what your local PD uses as the DA couldn't argue against that choice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Dev, If you decide to try shooting, start with a 22 LR. Be aware it is easy to develop a flinch reacting to the recoil of bigger firearms.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wonder how many tons of bullets I have cast for LR BP, schuetzen matches, and muzzleloading ? )


----------



## 987Ron

Always liked the Beretta firearms. No particular reason.

Founded in the 16th century, Beretta is the oldest active manufacturer of firearm components in the world.[1] In 1526 its inaugural product was arquebus barrels; by all accounts Beretta-made barrels equipped the Venetian fleet at the Battle of Lepanto in 1571.[2] Beretta has supplied weapons for every major European war since 1650.[3]


----------



## BurlyBob

That's sound advice, starting with a 22 for a novice. Work your way up to the bigger stuff.

I've always been a fan of a 1911 and Smith N frames. That Beretta 92 looked and felt real good in the hand. Then I had to take it apart and that cured me of it. Did not think I could trust those spaghetti wire springs when the rubber meets the road.

Also what Splinter said about factory ammo versus hand loads is very sound advice.


----------



## corelz125

I have a friend who was at the range shooting. One of the instructors came up to him and ask if he was planning on using the gun for home defense. He said yeah the instructor says to him you're better off just throwing the gun at the burglar.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have a friend who was at the range shooting. One of the instructors came up to him and ask if he was planning on using the gun for home defense. He said yeah the instructor says to him you re better off just throwing the gun at the burglar.
> 
> - corelz125


One day I was at the range. A guy shooting a pistol was flinching so bad he was hitting the ground a few feet in front of the firing line! I left. He was too dangerous to allow him to be there! ;((

Our grandson sent me a picture of a magazine that had been shot. He said they were doing a reloading drill. He in Navy reserve MP. He said one of the guys shot the magazine laying on the ground by his feet after he dropped it and inserted the new one! ;((((((


----------



## moke

> Dev, If you decide to try shooting, start with a 22 LR. Be aware it is easy to develop a flinch reacting to the recoil of bigger firearms.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Good advice Topa….cheap to shoot and good way to learn…I would not carry it…Good advice Devin….practice with .22 to learn then switch to something reasonable for a small framed person to carry….just remember bigger is not better….ask a handgun sales person….


----------



## pottz

my dad was big into shooting trap and skeet so my brother and i both got into when i was about 13.we shot 410,28,20 and 12ga.since we were shooting 200-300 rounds every weekend of course we reloaded shells,or shall i say dad though us how and that was our job.havn't shot in many years now.the range that was close got sold to the port authority for container storage so id have to go a ways now.life changes and ive got better things to spend money on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Dev, If you decide to try shooting, start with a 22 LR. Be aware it is easy to develop a flinch reacting to the recoil of bigger firearms.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Good advice Topa….cheap to shoot and good way to learn…I would not carry it…Good advice Devin….practice with .22 to learn then switch to something reasonable for a small framed person to carry….just remember bigger is not better….ask a handgun sales person….
> 
> - moke


One of our grandsons was flinching shooting a 22 rifle when he first started. He got over it fairly quickly.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> What is a toto? Are we talking the dog from Wizard of Oz?
> 
> - moke


HEHEHE yes you just sh1$ on the doggy :<))))))))


----------



## moke

We had a glock .22 to teach the new shooters not to flinch at the SO….never thought of it….
no not a model 22 which is a 40 cal, but a .22 not sure what model it was.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have a friend who was at the range shooting. One of the instructors came up to him and ask if he was planning on using the gun for home defense. He said yeah the instructor says to him you re better off just throwing the gun at the burglar.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We had a glock .22 to teach the new shooters not to flinch at the SO….never thought of it….
> no not a model 22 which is a 40 cal, but a .22 not sure what model it was.
> 
> - moke


They probably used a Glock because it was similar if not the same frame as the service pistols.

I did a little bit of NRA Bullseye shooting with .22 and .45 auto. Single shot and muzzleloader shooter are more congenial. Those Bullseye shooters are too serious. At one match, a friend told me someone put an exploding target behind the bullseye on a target. As the match started, it was hit on the second or third shot. It blew the center out of the target ) No one cracked a smile )))


----------



## splintergroup

I typically shoot in the service rifle matches, but instead of an AR, I prefer the '03's, my Winchester Enfield, of course the Garands, and occasionally I'll show up with my Krag carbine and lead bullets (we are rather informal and shoot at 100 yards with the reduced size targets to simulate the 200 and 600 yard rings.

Would love to have an accurate M14, but the cost to play with these is way too high.

The .22 matches can be fun, I shoot an old British Martini international, but as with Bullseye, these people have so many gadgets it's unbelievable. I do like to see how far I can go with old hardware and some fairly low-dollar .22 ammo versus the $$$$ Federal or whatever is the rage these days.


----------



## BurlyBob

I only did one service rifle match and used the Dept's Car 15. At the 600yrd line I picked it and started pumping the collapsible stock. I asked the range master how many pumps was it going to take to hit the target. It had a 16" barrel, there was a 20+ crosswind. As I recall I hit the paper 3 times out of 20. I didn't think that was to bad for iron sights and that toy gun.

There was this on qualification where he had to shoot our off duty guns. I had this little 380 on a 25 yard course. At the 25yrd line, the barricade was a 2×6 stuck in the ground. 6 rounds from the right 6 over the top and 6 left handed on the left side. I kinda sort of could I did pretty good and the close we got to the target the better it looked. We scored it and it was an 88. I hadn't shot that bad in decades. Then it occurred to me. I back up and looked to the target on the left lane over. Sure enough 6 rounds in the 10 ring. They wouldn't give me credit for getting both bad guys!


----------



## EricFai

Bob, I'm with you a 1911, been looking for one. Few an far between.


----------



## northwoodsman

One of the regular contributors on another site that I frequent has my all time favorite quote in his signature line…

"The two loudest sounds known to man: a gun that goes bang when it is supposed to go click and a gun that goes click when it is supposed to go bang."

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## pottz

some pens i posted earlier.check em out if your bored ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Eric, check out Gun broker.com. Almost every gunmaker is making 1911's. Some are far better than others. Don't be cheap, buy the best you can afford. You'll be happier in the long run. A good gun is a lifetime investment. I bought my first 1911 for $250 in '76. Today it's worth over $1800. I bought a 94 Winchester for $50 in '77 it's worth over $900 today.


----------



## EricFai

In my service days, I was am MP, carried the 1911, then the Army went to the baretta's. I use to be a really good shooter, I think with a few boxes I could get back to that expert mode. I heard a few years ago the Army started using Sig's.


----------



## BurlyBob

Eric, if your thinking of Sig, that 226 is an amazing gun. I'd have one but I'm at the age where I just don't want to spend any more for guns I don't use. I've never been a fan of a 9mm, but that Sig 226 is the one I would drop a dime on if I could justify it.


----------



## EricFai

I'll have to start looking again. The last time I was looking seemed like most of them were a polycarbonate. That just doesn't sound like a good weapon to me.


----------



## 987Ron

Back in my college days I was in the Navy ROTC. We had a rifle Shooting Team, I tried out and participated some. Was not on the A team. On one practice session the Capt. or whatever the head of the ROTC rank was, his daughter came down to shoot with us. Out did all of us. 
As I remember Shot targets from a prone, sitting, standing, kneeling and maybe another to long ago to remember. I was not very good at it. One of the better shooters spent a long weekend with the family and we went out to Grandpas, acreage. He was excellent on targets, but could not hit a Dove flushed from the Maize field. Those I could hit.

We have a target range here on the GSU campus. Both pistols and bow and arrow. Lots of requirements and rules. But we have one, open to the public for a fee.


----------



## EricFai

I remember prior to my last deployment during my Reserve time. We were at the qualifying range, the guy next to me was a State Trooper. Well we were neck an neck on the pistol range, I missed one. He could not believe it.


----------



## moke

> I ll have to start looking again. The last time I was looking seemed like most of them were a polycarbonate. That just doesn t sound like a good weapon to me.
> 
> - Eric


When we first went to semi auto from wheel guns….we went to a S&W 40cal….4046 I think…..all stainless. It had a terrible trigger pull. We used to say, put one foot on the bumper and start to pull, it will eventually go off….
then we went to Glocks….I thought the same as you…..metal upper and poly whatever lower…..where should I put the roll of caps? Honestly….best gun I ever owned or shot…I now have 6 of them…..give them a go…they are made to handle the desert…great guns, would never had carried anything else after having the first one.


----------



## pottz

man all this gun talk is makin me wonder what kind of crowd im runnin with ? ;-/)


----------



## RichT

> man all this gun talk is makin me wonder what kind of crowd im runnin with ? ;-/)
> 
> - pottz


Like you didn't already know.

I could have bought a full auto UZI 9mm for $3300 + tax + the $200 license. This was back in the early '90s. I balked, and am kicking myself to this day.


----------



## corelz125

> man all this gun talk is makin me wonder what kind of crowd im runnin with ? ;-/)
> 
> - pottz


Most of them were being paid to learn how to shoot.


----------



## pottz

> man all this gun talk is makin me wonder what kind of crowd im runnin with ? ;-/)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Like you didn't already know.
> 
> I could have bought a full auto UZI 9mm for $3300 + tax + the $200 license. This was back in the early '90s. I balked, and am kicking myself to this day.
> 
> - Rich


sometimes you scare me buddy ! oh by the way ive moved,a long way away,another country actually !


----------



## pottz

> man all this gun talk is makin me wonder what kind of crowd im runnin with ? ;-/)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Like you didn't already know.
> 
> I could have bought a full auto UZI 9mm for $3300 + tax + the $200 license. This was back in the early '90s. I balked, and am kicking myself to this day.
> 
> - Rich


i do know thats why im still here.crazy loves crazy ;-))


----------



## moke

> man all this gun talk is makin me wonder what kind of crowd im runnin with ? ;-/)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Like you didn't already know.
> 
> I could have bought a full auto UZI 9mm for $3300 + tax + the $200 license. This was back in the early '90s. I balked, and am kicking myself to this day.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> i do know thats why im still here.crazy loves crazy ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Who you callin crazy….???...did I tell you I really like cheese? and white towels….who's crazy?


----------



## pottz

> man all this gun talk is makin me wonder what kind of crowd im runnin with ? ;-/)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Like you didn't already know.
> 
> I could have bought a full auto UZI 9mm for $3300 + tax + the $200 license. This was back in the early '90s. I balked, and am kicking myself to this day.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> i do know thats why im still here.crazy loves crazy ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Who you callin crazy….???...did I tell you I really like cheese? and white towels….who s crazy?
> 
> - moke


you just answered your own question my friend !


----------



## moke

> man all this gun talk is makin me wonder what kind of crowd im runnin with ? ;-/)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Like you didn't already know.
> 
> I could have bought a full auto UZI 9mm for $3300 + tax + the $200 license. This was back in the early '90s. I balked, and am kicking myself to this day.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> i do know thats why im still here.crazy loves crazy ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Who you callin crazy….???...did I tell you I really like cheese? and white towels….who s crazy?
> 
> - moke
> 
> you just answered your own question my friend !
> 
> - pottz


not sure what you are talkin about!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

LB and I did a lot of pheasant hunting with cousins and friends. One day we had a super jock from the high school football and basketball teams with us. We were spread out across a field. I was on the end. A pheasant flushed and flew along the line behind us. Crossing shots are a lot harder than going away or angling. Everyone missed but me. Lee, the super jock was impressed. He wanted to buy my shotgun. I told him it was nothing special. I should have sold it to him when he kept bugging me about it for all I could get ) I was nothing special, A Stevens 311 double barrel 12 gauge.

One day my cousin shot his limit of 3 in about 30 seconds. One flushed. He hit it with his semiauto, another flushed as he shot and he got it, another flushed as he shot and he got it )

We never got 20 in a row, we did high teens. We only hit about half of the doves. The school library had Outdoor Life and Field & Stream. I was reading an article about dove hunting. It said a good shot only hit something along the line of about 10% of doves )

A friend and I went shooting in the sagebrush with our 22 rifles. People dumped their garbage there. We shot bottles thrown up in the air. I threw gallon jugs and he missed most. He looked for ink bottles and I hit most. )

There were lots of ducks in the late afternoon just before milking time. We didn't hunt them much. They are a PIA to clean and plucking feathers takes forever! Pheasants and doves can be skinned in about 30 seconds )

One day Mark and I were hunting in a beet field with a dog. As we got to the end there must have been 50 pheasants flush. We were laughing so hard we couldn't get any. Those days ended shortly after I left home. They started industrial farming. All the fences were removed and everything was sprayed with weed killer, The pheasants did not have any cover after the crops were harvested.


----------



## pottz

> man all this gun talk is makin me wonder what kind of crowd im runnin with ? ;-/)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Like you didn't already know.
> 
> I could have bought a full auto UZI 9mm for $3300 + tax + the $200 license. This was back in the early '90s. I balked, and am kicking myself to this day.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> i do know thats why im still here.crazy loves crazy ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Who you callin crazy….???...did I tell you I really like cheese? and white towels….who s crazy?
> 
> - moke
> 
> you just answered your own question my friend !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> not sure what you are talkin about!
> 
> - moke


thats because your crazy ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I typically shoot in the service rifle matches, but instead of an AR, I prefer the 03 s, my Winchester Enfield, of course the Garands, and occasionally I ll show up with my Krag carbine and lead bullets (we are rather informal and shoot at 100 yards with the reduced size targets to simulate the 200 and 600 yard rings.
> 
> *Would love to have an accurate M14, but the cost to play with these is way too high.*
> 
> The .22 matches can be fun, I shoot an old British Martini international, but as with Bullseye, these people have so many gadgets it s unbelievable. I do like to see how far I can go with old hardware and some fairly low-dollar .22 ammo versus the $$$$ Federal or whatever is the rage these days.
> 
> - splintergroup


I talked to a friend about shooting those matches with an M14. He said you will need 3 of them. One to shoot. One in the repair shop. One for backup )))))


----------



## moke

got to hang it up…I have been dozing in the chair….


----------



## pottz

> got to hang it up…I have been dozing in the chair….
> 
> - moke


ive got dw on the way for a tuck in so leave the back door unlocked buddy ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up early and a V8 to get me started, then coffee, then breakfast, then more coffee, may wake up.

Sloth mode today for sure.

We are all crazy. Sanity is fiction.


----------



## Peteybadboy

guys last day in wine country.

not planning on doing much.

we leave for SFO 4am tomorrow

miss my dawgs and my shop


----------



## moke

> Morning all. Up early and a V8 to get me started, then coffee, then breakfast, then more coffee, may wake up.
> 
> Sloth mode today for sure.
> 
> We are all crazy. Sanity is fiction.
> 
> - 987Ron


The wife has me on low sodium v8 not the same….


----------



## moke

> I typically shoot in the service rifle matches, but instead of an AR, I prefer the 03 s, my Winchester Enfield, of course the Garands, and occasionally I ll show up with my Krag carbine and lead bullets (we are rather informal and shoot at 100 yards with the reduced size targets to simulate the 200 and 600 yard rings.
> 
> *Would love to have an accurate M14, but the cost to play with these is way too high.*
> 
> The .22 matches can be fun, I shoot an old British Martini international, but as with Bullseye, these people have so many gadgets it s unbelievable. I do like to see how far I can go with old hardware and some fairly low-dollar .22 ammo versus the $$$$ Federal or whatever is the rage these days.
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> I talked to a friend about shooting those matches with an M14. He said you will need 3 of them. One to shoot. One in the repair shop. One for backup )))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I have a Ruger mini 14, with a scope…used to take it on patrol before I got an AR…like shooting a BB gun…lots of fun….never had a lick of trouble.


----------



## 987Ron

> Morning all. Up early and a V8 to get me started, then coffee, then breakfast, then more coffee, may wake up.
> 
> Sloth mode today for sure.
> 
> We are all crazy. Sanity is fiction.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> The wife has me on low sodium v8 not the same….
> 
> - moke


Hit the salt shaker a few times. Restores the flavor.


----------



## splintergroup

> I have a Ruger mini 14, with a scope…used to take it on patrol before I got an AR…like shooting a BB gun…lots of fun….never had a lick of trouble.
> 
> - moke


M14 I'm referring to is the .308 select fire rifle that was loosely based on the M1 Garand. Of course aside for the few originals with welded receivers to eliminate the auto sears, the rest are built on aftermarket receivers with surplus military parts (that is until Bush senior decided to ban the import of these spare parts)

The Mini-14 (Ruger) is indeed a neat rifle. It basically is a copy of the M1 carbine from WWII. I had never heard of them until I watched the "A Team" back in the 80's 8^). It was considered one of the "good" rifles and was exempted in the 1994 crime bill because it had a non-lethal wood stock.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I may be mistaken. The friend may have told I needed 3 M1s )


----------



## moke

> I have a Ruger mini 14, with a scope…used to take it on patrol before I got an AR…like shooting a BB gun…lots of fun….never had a lick of trouble.
> 
> - moke
> 
> M14 I m referring to is the .308 select fire rifle that was loosely based on the M1 Garand. Of course aside for the few originals with welded receivers to eliminate the auto sears, the rest are built on aftermarket receivers with surplus military parts (that is until Bush senior decided to ban the import of these spare parts)
> 
> The Mini-14 (Ruger) is indeed a neat rifle. It basically is a copy of the M1 carbine from WWII. I had never heard of them until I watched the "A Team" back in the 80 s 8^). It was considered one of the "good" rifles and was exempted in the 1994 crime bill because it had a non-lethal wood stock.
> 
> - splintergroup


My Mini 14 is about 1985 model so it is not as accurate as the Mini 14's post 2007 or so I am told. But it has a Nikon scope, (I owned a camera store) and have used quite a few times for Prairie dogs and really never had an issue.


----------



## moke

check this out….the guy is kind of goofy, but I like him


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> check this out….the guy is kind of goofy, but I like him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


sneaky )


----------



## pottz

> check this out….the guy is kind of goofy, but I like him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


seems like a fun giuy mike maybe invite him to your next bbq and marg party huh ?


----------



## moke

holy smokes….two hours no posts….


----------



## corelz125




----------



## 987Ron

Had no good gun stories or guns to discuss.

Do remember as a young lad on Holidays when the family all went to Granddad's for afternoon picnic. He would have the clay pigeon thrower all set up and a couple of shotguns.

When Granddad would take my Uncle and I quail hunting he used a 28 gauge pump. He gave me the 20 gauge pump and Uncle Bob got the 12. When a covey flushed he would let me and Uncle Bob shoot first before he did, He usually dropped two birds and then tease us over not getting any or only one. Memories.

He gave each grandkid his first gun at age 9 or 10, a Winchester 22 bolt action single shot, and if interested when we got to 12 our first shotgun, a Winchester 20 gauge pump. I was allowed to keep the guns in my room at home and also the ammo. He also gave us a cleaning kit and showed us how to use it. We did.

Remember sitting on his back porch with it raining out. Across the drive were 2 walnut trees, the challenge was taking turns and hitting a walnut, 22s.

Cousin and I would be given a long barrel pistol with a box each of bird shot shells and sent to the barn to take turns hunting mice or rats. Bird shot shells often just bounced off a rat and it ran on, but us kids had fun.


----------



## moke

Good memory Ron….he sounds like a really good guy..


----------



## EricFai

Those were the days, go outside and play or in your case shoot Ron. Great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 987Ron

Off to take the dogs out and then rest the bones. Things to do tomorrow.

Nite all


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We did a lot of pest control. Dad had me guarding the corn field when the seed was germinating. Pheasants would eat the first 2 or 3 rows along the grain or alfalfa fields. I got out of the regular chores and set on the end of the field with a .22 for an hour after dawn and before dusk.

Starlings were a PIA. They will eat a ton or 2 of silage in the silo per day if you let them. We shot them with our 12 gauges all winter from the end of pheasant season to March when we started fieldwork and planting grain. One day my pal and I were shooting starlings and ran out of ammo. I was missing something so I could not reload more. I reloaded about 500 shells a month during winter for the starlings ;( Anyway, we were out of shells. I had my 22 Ruger in my holster. A starling came cruising in about 30 feet high with its wings set. Mark asked what we were going to do? I said this! Drew my Ruger and shot hitting it dead center as it cruised overhead. ) We spent the rest of the afternoon trying to duplicate that shot. Wasted a box or two of 22 shells trying ))


----------



## moke

Good shot Topa….never shot a bird with a 22….
I had a partner that did taxidermy….he and I partnered up at the SO for 10 years…..he did Quail, in a glass case and sold them to some middle man, but they ended up in places like Cabelas and Abercrombie and Fitch, before they went all clothing. I liked to shoot quail and but a 12 gaa tore them up too much, so I had to go to a 410. they dart back and forth and are not easy to shoot, and I was awlys better with a pistol than a long gun, so I bought a Thompson Contender with a 45/410 barrel. It was easier for me, and loads of fun….for a few years we went out every time we could while in season and froze them for him. That was at least 30 to 35 years ago….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, Like I said, we shot up a box or 2 of ammo trying to do it again ) Probably more luck than skill.

We did do quail. Only ones were on my uncle's farm. They were his favorite birds. I learned later if we had shot very many it would have wiped them out. Chukars are the hardest game birds and they win 99% of the time ) They run uphill in the sagebrush. Hiding or just out of range when you see them. When they get to the top of the hill they flush. If they are in range they are down behind the hilltop by the time the shot goes off ;(( They glide down to the bottom and start up the next hill. You have to work hard to miss them at the top of the next hill! ) Only took one trip for me to learn that lesson ))

I got a 20 gauge double-barrel shotgun after I came up here. Never shot it much. I did shoot a little trap with it. Missed a lot. Just thought I was out of practice but hit most with the second barrel. I finally patterned it. The right barrel shot the left of the point of aim! ;(( Only one I ever knew of that wasn't properly aligned at the factory ;((


----------



## moke

Never had a double barrel….a number of my friends had over-unders, I always thought they were cool, but always had something else I wanted….


----------



## moke

Got a lot to do tomorrow….nite all….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My cousins started me with a model 12 Winchester pump. It was basically a single shot. My arms are too short to shoot a pump shotgun with the pump handle as far out as it is on a model 12. That is why I went with double barrels. Plus you get a lot more reloads out of a shell casing. They need to be in better shape to cycle in a pump than stuffed into a double  Arms being too short for the model 12 and not being able to throw a baseball further than from 3rd to home is why I could lift 100# overhead with one hand ) The laws of physics never lie! Of course, they don't make dress shirts with a 20" arm and a 20" neck )))

Over and under Brownings were $500 when I was a kid. I wanted one but it may have well have been a million dollars ;( $500 was the median monthly paycheck in the US then. Pennywise drug in Nampa had a pheasant tail feather contest every year with Brownings as a prize. It took a feather close to 40" long to win. We don't grow pheasants like that anymore which I know of.


----------



## Gene01

Another day of sanding glued up panels. What a boring job. By the end of the month, these bed side tables should be done and delivered. My LAST furniture projects.
From now on, it'll be boxes, bowls, toys and, other small stuff I can knock out in a day or two. 
As I age, large jobs are less and less appealing. Plus. I bore easily.


----------



## 987Ron

> Another day of sanding glued up panels. What a boring job. By the end of the month, these bed side tables should be done and delivered. My LAST furniture projects.
> From now on, it ll be boxes, bowls, toys and, other small stuff I can knock out in a day or two.
> As I age, large jobs are less and less appealing. Plus. I bore easily.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene: Agree another day of sanding and rounding over edges. Boring. Small stuff for me to for awhile until I forget and get involved again. AC is battling the heat already 85 out and expected to go to 94.


----------



## bandit571

37 years, all in "Combat Arms" branches of the Army…..if'n I couldn't hit you with a pistol (M1911) , a rifle (M16A2), an M60, or Ma Deuce…..i would just call in "Arty".....or an A 10….

There was a widely used Double Barrel….even Doc Holiday like to use ( and did, BTW) 10 Ga. "Coach Gun".

Grandpa Lew used to have 2 guns from 1897…..a lever action Winchester, and a 10 ga ( think twin outside hammers)

Both my son and grandsons have pistols, and yes, they know how to use them..

Long time ago: Was taking a Navy Colt (454 cal) to be sold….was a bit of a drive….car load of wannabee Gangstas started to bother me with their antics….I simply placed the EMPTY colt on the dash, in full view of them….did it nice and slow….and off they sped….driver "floored it".......then I returned the revolver back to it's holster.


----------



## moke

Up and at em….one of the girls, got her shots yesterday and puked several times last night. I feel sorry for the wife, cleaning it up, but I'm not doing it! I have a policy that, you puke-I puke….not a good policy but had it since I was a kid.

Gene, I feel ur pain man….sanding is no one's favorite thing to do.

Ron yesterday you were talking about your grandpa…he sounds like a nice man….mine was a German Brick maker….staunch as they come. He was one of those that wanted everything he could get for free….I understand that it was hard times, but he was after the "free" brass ring. Anyway he had this drop block 22 that was a training rifle from WW1. It is called a Winders Musket. It is similar size and weight of a Granade. He taught all his kids and grand kids to shoot with it. He would take empty cans and set them on a fence and gave you one bullet at a time. If you missed he would hit you in the head as he gave you the next bullet. Not real hard, but enough to get your attention. He got the rifle for free as military surplus. He also conjured a Winchester pump 10 ga goose gun some how….I have them both. My Uncle had them until his death and abused them. The Winchester is in terrible shape with a broken stock and no forearm….and it is missing some specialty screws, that I have looked for but could not find. The 22 practice rifle is really in pretty good shape, some stock damage….not sure what these people did to stocks…I was told many years ago that the goose gun would cost way more to repair than it is worth….

I have had several 1911's. I had a gold cup, a colt pony, and a Dan Wesson stainless all of which I sold. I currently have an old WW2 colt and then another made by Singer sewing machine company. I just got both recently. A deputy friend passed and his widow gave them to me. I am kind of looking for a International Harvester version now….

Really hot today…my phone is blowing up with heat warning messages form this place and that…I haven't fired up the ac in the shop yet, but today is the day….I still have a ton to do outside to keep up with the pottz's , but I'm getting there….so, an hour in the shop, two out….I'll check in periodically….


----------



## splintergroup

I have developed an appreciation for the older single actions. Don't have any "real" models, but a few BP replicas (Italian "butter" steel"). Messy! Very accurate though. My favorite modern version has to be my Ruger Vaquero in .45 LC.
The LC (Long Colt) was a standard in almost everything back in the 1800's, plenty of punch, can be loaded with the original BP loads or smokeless powder, loaded to be compatible with the pressure limits of the gun model.

I use smokeless powder for shooting cast bullets in my old military rifles, 1700 FPS is about the sweet spot for using old wheel weights as a lead source, makes reloads very inexpensive (aka more fun shooting). Also saves a lot of wear 'n' tear on the old war horses.

A buddy here likes to load his .375 H&H with really down loaded cast bullets, only a few 100 FPS. It's like throwing rocks watching the slug arc down the range, but still exceptionally accurate and capable of knocking the steel silhouettes over (love the "reactive" targets)


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron yesterday you were talking about your grandpa…he sounds like a nice man….mine was a German Brick maker….staunch as they come.
> - moke


This Grandfather was my Mom's Dad. Full Blood German, his father my Greatgrandfather immigated to the US with a Smelting company that was establishing a Zinc smelter. He died early of the Flu in the early 1900s. Grandfather worked for the same smelter becoming the head electrican. Love to hunt and fish. Had time for the grandkids. I was the oldest of all the Grandkids and got the benefit of being first. Remember all of his closets had some rifles, shotguns etc. He had one son, Uncle Bob and 5 daughters. Encouraged all to get education, Uncle Bob was the first to attend Univ. Graduated as a Chemical Engineer and was hired by the same smelter. He became the CEO of that smelter. The National Zinc Co. had others. All 3 same company from the smelter in the shop, the head electrician, and then the Chemical Engineer and CEO. 
Grandma Rosa spoke broken English, died when i was about 6, do not remember her very well, but do remember Sunday dinners and her dinner rolls, noodles, and Coffee Kuhen. 
He lived on a 10 acre plot but had 4 sections (2560 acres) of land 30 miles away that was surrounded by a 200,000 acre ranch. We had the access to all of it. The rancher had his hands keep a eye out for us to make sure we were behaving, see a rider every once in awhile, usually a distance away checking on us. Great place to grow up


----------



## moke

Sounds like a good childhood, Ron….

Mom and Dad were awesome….we didn't have a lot, a modest house, and cars, but I always knew I was loved and supported. My Dad and Grandparents and great grandparents came from Germany in 1914. My Grandpa mellowed with age, but was always grumpy, and he was huge, not tall, but his parents were part owners of a brick factory and he started work there at 6. Even in his 80's he had muscles in places, I still don't have places. Grandma was awesome, she had a better mustache than I do, but was always loving on us. She had a drive to feed us….even in her 80's when she had a hard time walking, she would tell us to sit and she'd fix dinner…..I always helped, she liked having me in there to get this and that. Grandpa, told me that was women's work and I should go outside. Grandma would say, I better go,...and smile. It was a different time, and while I enjoy all the modern things we have, I have fond memories….except for grandma's geese chasing me…...We have all these protected geese in ponds and creeks around here. They walk slowly across the road and block traffic constantly…I hate to admit it, but I want to hit the ba$tards with my car…if you have ever been bitten by one, I'm pretty sure you'll agree…

Oh BTW Ron, my great Grandfather died in 1918 pandemic of Spanish Flu. Do you think that is what your GGF died from? In a cemetery by an old church in SD the are buried there….there are a ton of 1918 death dates. I have a crazy cousin that said because of that some of our family is destined to repeat history. So far we are all good.


----------



## pottz

sounds similar to my family mike,most came from germany and settled in south dakota,still have some family there.grandpa was a hard ass german,he and my dad,his son would argue until the early morning hours,both too stubborn to admit they were wrong.i have his original shot gun shell reloading tools,quite primitive.grandma was a school teacher.started out in a one room school house.those were good times compared to todays nonsense world.


----------



## 987Ron

Mike, Yes it was the Spanish Flu, could not remember and was to lazy to look it up.

Was in HD today in Pooler, Savannah area, met two Ryobi employees, doing some demo work. Ask about their small footprint battery powered router, if it had a template bushing attachment. Neither one knew what a template bushing on a router was or how it was used. Figured out the answer was no. Nice guys but not savy on their own products. If they had worked for me back when with Gabriel Shocks, they would have had to have some lessons and a quiz before they ever were out with customers again.


----------



## pottz

> Mike, Yes it was the Spanish Flu, could not remember and was to lazy to look it up.
> 
> Was in HD today in Pooler, Savannah area, met two Ryobi employees, doing some demo work. Ask about their small footprint battery powered router, if it had a template bushing attachment. Neither one knew what a template bushing on a router was or how it was used. Figured out the answer was no. Nice guys but not savy on their own products. If they had worked for me back when with Gabriel Shocks, they would have had to have some lessons and a quiz before they ever were out with customers again.
> 
> - 987Ron


sounds like no experience and little training.not a good way to promote your product.


----------



## moke

I have the old blue trim router…certainly not worth the money….get the bosch colt, the only trim router worth taking home…..


----------



## moke

pottzy speaking of products not worth it, there was a used 500 Domino for 1450….too much money whether it is a great tool or not….them and woodpecker should be in prison for armed robbery…..LOL


----------



## RichT

> pottzy speaking of products not worth it, there was a used 500 Domino for 1450….too much money whether it is a great tool or not….them and woodpecker should be in prison for armed robbery…..LOL
> 
> - moke


It's only about 1K new. If you can get one, that is. When I ordered mine in Feb, they were scheduled to ship in late March or early April. I'm still waiting for it.


----------



## RichT

Back from vacation. When folks talk about visiting the Grand Canyon, they mean the south rim. I've done that before, so this time we visited the north rim. The cabins right on the rim are almost impossible to get, but my wife called a few months ago on a whim, and they had one available for one night. Not only that, it was one of only four south-facing cabins, which is the best view.

Here's the view from right outside the front door:


----------



## corelz125

Grand Canyon is an amazing place.


----------



## splintergroup

Score!

Often times the air is too "messed up" to get a clear view and be able to see the opposite rim. With the fires, etc. you still had a decent view.

I hope you didn't scream out "echo!" like everyone else seems to do 8^)


----------



## pottz

> pottzy speaking of products not worth it, there was a used 500 Domino for 1450….too much money whether it is a great tool or not….them and woodpecker should be in prison for armed robbery…..LOL
> 
> - moke
> 
> It s only about 1K new. If you can get one, that is. When I ordered mine in Feb, they were scheduled to ship in late March or early April. I m still waiting for it.
> 
> - Rich


yeah 1450 ! i guess he figures he'll find someone desperate enough to pay that price.my wood guy had about 6 of em back in march.


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, that Bosch trim router is exactly the one I bought a few months back. I have yet to put it to good use.

Today I another piece glued onto the front side of the bench and cut biscuit slots in the legs. Tomorrow I start gluing the legs together.


----------



## pottz

> Back from vacation. When folks talk about visiting the Grand Canyon, they mean the south rim. I ve done that before, so this time we visited the north rim. The cabins right on the rim are almost impossible to get, but my wife called a few months ago on a whim, and they had one available for one night. Not only that, it was one of only four south-facing cabins, which is the best view.
> 
> Here s the view from right outside the front door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


wow what a view !


----------



## 987Ron

> I have the old blue trim router…certainly not worth the money….get the bosch colt, the only trim router worth taking home…..
> 
> - moke


I have 2 Bosch 1617 and a colt. Also an unused Porter Cable. I wanted something with a small footprint and seeing the Ryobi guys thought I would give it a try. Making my own to fit on a Dremel.


----------



## corelz125

I have the cordless Ridgid brushless trim router. It's the only battery router I have the others are corded.


----------



## RichT

> Often times the air is too "messed up" to get a clear view and be able to see the opposite rim. With the fires, etc. you still had a decent view.
> 
> I hope you didn t scream out "echo!" like everyone else seems to do 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


It was unusually windy up there, so there was some haze, but it was mostly visible when the sun was high. I caught that shot during the golden hour and the view was clearer.

BTW, of course I yelled Echo. I also honked the horn repeatedly driving through the mile-long tunnel in Zion.

Not.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have developed an appreciation for the older single actions. Don t have any "real" models, but a few BP replicas (Italian "butter" steel"). Messy! Very accurate though. My favorite modern version has to be my Ruger Vaquero in .45 LC.
> The LC (Long Colt) was a standard in almost everything back in the 1800 s, plenty of punch, can be loaded with the original BP loads or smokeless powder, loaded to be compatible with the pressure limits of the gun model.
> 
> I use smokeless powder for shooting cast bullets in my old military rifles, 1700 FPS is about the sweet spot for using old wheel weights as a lead source, makes reloads very inexpensive (aka more fun shooting). Also saves a lot of wear n tear on the old war horses.
> 
> A buddy here likes to load his .375 H&H with really down loaded cast bullets, only a few 100 FPS. It s like throwing rocks watching the slug arc down the range, but still exceptionally accurate and capable of knocking the steel silhouettes over (love the "reactive" targets)
> 
> - splintergroup


Watching BP .45s shooting 600 & 800 yards can have an interesting slug arc ) One a a friend saw one wobble, went into lots of wobbling, and drop straight down.

Casting bullets is an interesting activity. I was making duplex loads for the long-range match at Ottawa in 1995. Suddenly, the bullets would not form properly. I was using wheel weights. I eventually figured it out. Some of the stick-on wheel weights contain a metal that contaminates the mold, lead pot, and dipper. ;(( There had to be one or two in the bucket full of clip-on weights ;((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Back from vacation. When folks talk about visiting the Grand Canyon, they mean the south rim. I ve done that before, so this time we visited the north rim. The cabins right on the rim are almost impossible to get, but my wife called a few months ago on a whim, and they had one available for one night. Not only that, it was one of only four south-facing cabins, which is the best view.
> 
> Here s the view from right outside the front door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


That was a lucky break ) Great view. First time I saw the Grand Canyon I was awe struct. It took my breath away. I had never experienced anything like that before.


----------



## moke

> I have the cordless Ridgid brushless trim router. It s the only battery router I have the others are corded.
> 
> - corelz125


I heard that is a great cordless….trust me the ryobi is not….


----------



## RichT

> That was a lucky break ) Great view. First time I saw the Grand Canyon I was awe struct. It took my breath away. I had never experienced anything like that before.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


It is impossible to describe. Photos can't do it justice either.


----------



## pottz

> Often times the air is too "messed up" to get a clear view and be able to see the opposite rim. With the fires, etc. you still had a decent view.
> 
> I hope you didn t scream out "echo!" like everyone else seems to do 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> It was unusually windy up there, so there was some haze, but it was mostly visible when the sun was high. I caught that shot during the golden hour and the view was clearer.
> 
> BTW, of course I yelled Echo. I also honked the horn repeatedly driving through the mile-long tunnel in Zion.
> 
> Not.
> 
> - Rich


man your no tourist !


----------



## pottz

> That was a lucky break ) Great view. First time I saw the Grand Canyon I was awe struct. It took my breath away. I had never experienced anything like that before.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> It is impossible to describe. Photos can t do it justice either.
> 
> - Rich


i agree there is just no way to show the extreme panorama you get being there.it's mind blowing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Interesting aspect of this new shop. Zero interaction with customers. The front desk deals with customers in a separate area. No waiters, you drop it off, it gets checked and you get a call with estimate.

Bottom line, no more funny customer stories, have yet to go to this magical place all this workload comes from. Too busy trying to keep up with the 8-10 tickets I have to get checked, or do the work on. Have yet to touch my phone to so much as send a text to my wife never mind check in here.

Upside, the days go by really quick. Blink and they are closing the doors running me out.


----------



## pottz

> Interesting aspect of this new shop. Zero interaction with customers. The front desk deals with customers in a separate area. No waiters, you drop it off, it gets checked and you get a call with estimate.
> 
> Bottom line, no more funny customer stories, have yet to go to this magical place all this workload comes from. Too busy trying to keep up with the 8-10 tickets I have to get checked, or do the work on. Have yet to touch my phone to so much as send a text to my wife never mind check in here.
> 
> Upside, the days go by really quick. Blink and they are closing the doors running me out.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


sounds great gunny.you should never have to deal with a customer personally.if i go to my ford dealer i never see the mechanic,thats the service writers job to handle as it should be.


----------



## corelz125

Yeah thats the way all dealers are. You never see or speak to the mechanic. Its good and bad. Getting to know the guy who works on your car isnt a bad thing but some customers are a pita thats a bad thing.


----------



## corelz125

The Ridgid is ok i'm not that cray over the on off switch but for a cordless trim it has some power to it


----------



## moke

> The Ridgid is ok i m not that cray over the on off switch but for a cordless trim it has some power to it
> 
> - corelz125


Wood magazine has always rated it high


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Interesting aspect of this new shop. Zero interaction with customers. The front desk deals with customers in a separate area. No waiters, you drop it off, it gets checked and you get a call with estimate.
> 
> Bottom line, no more funny customer stories, have yet to go to this magical place all this workload comes from. Too busy trying to keep up with the 8-10 tickets I have to get checked, or do the work on. Have yet to touch my phone to so much as send a text to my wife never mind check in here.
> 
> Upside, the days go by really quick. Blink and they are closing the doors running me out. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


They are closing our road for sewer installation for a new development. There are people on duty all day at the road closed signs, local traffic only. I can't even imagine how boring that is. Very few cars come through here. ;((

One of my first employees was on the county road crew before e became an electrician. I asked why he quit? Wasn't that a good easy job? He said it was too boring leaning on his shovel handle all day. If he did a little work to pass time the other guys got all over him for breqaking down conditions )


----------



## EricFai

Great photo Rich.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all up and about, a bit of shop time tis am. Dr. appointment this afternoon. Cyst in the back of the hand from a long ago dog bite, grown slightly. Get it checked, no pain, no bother from it. One Dr. and old GP said lay the hand down on the table and whack it hard with a big book, says it works every time. Did not do that. Coward I guess.

Hot and Humid. Get the P-car out fro the Dr. appt.

See where the Gov. has enacted a law making emergency auto braking mandatory on all light cars and trucks plus some other so called "safety items" Tesla owner refer to the auto braking as the "Phantom braking" Many of the manufacturers with the auto braking and speed control reduction have had a large number of recalls due to barking for no apparent reason, causing rear end collisions from behind. Couple of pileups on interstates.

Best safety feature is an aware and decent driver. Those are getting harder to find. All this will cause the price of cars and trucks to go up, more chip usage when there is a big shortage of them. Safety?


> ? Government know best


?


> ?


----------



## RichT

Well Well Well… Look who's at the front of the POTP crew.


----------



## moke

Morning gang….
more work in the yard today…have to…the ac in the shop failed yesterday….the installer lives next door he said leave it on all night it will be fine tomorrow. 85 in the shop, 73 outside….something is wrong. tryed all the usual, hosed down the outside unit, checked the drip tube t see of it was plugged and changed the filter….Oh well I guess we work on it tonight….


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got one more cup of coffee before I get to work. Sadly I might have to mow the lawn today.


----------



## moke

Ive got my new to me mower…I'll mow it for you….may take me a while to get there…


----------



## BurlyBob

Your on and I'll have a cold beer waiting for you!


----------



## moke

don't take it out of the fridge just yet….I should make it 30 miles by nightfall….just another 1500 after that!!!
But Im persistant….


----------



## Gene01

Out here in the desert, we MIGHT mow 3 times a year. Then, only after a good, soaking rain. And, that's extremely rare.


----------



## pottz

> Well Well Well… Look who s at the front of the POTP crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


always ready to lead rich.


----------



## splintergroup

> Casting bullets is an interesting activity. I was making duplex loads for the long-range match at Ottawa in 1995. Suddenly, the bullets would not form properly. I was using wheel weights. I eventually figured it out. Some of the stick-on wheel weights contain a metal that contaminates the mold, lead pot, and dipper. ;(( There had to be one or two in the bucket full of clip-on weights ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Oh yeah, pure evil!
The older tape on weights are almost pure lead and only dilute the mix, requiring added tin. The older clip on wheel weights that have turned that dark grey color have a good mix of lead, tin, and antimony.
Anything more modern that still has a silvery color has zinc which will ruin a mix.

Lead hunting nirvana is the BP silhouette range at Wittington. all those top shooters use the ideal premium alloys and you can pick up the slugs while setting targets (every time I've been there in the off season, I had the place to myself 8^).
At 500 grains apiece doesn't take long to amass enough for a few years of casting.


----------



## splintergroup

> Yeah thats the way all dealers are. You never see or speak to the mechanic. Its good and bad. Getting to know the guy who works on your car isnt a bad thing but some customers are a pita thats a bad thing.
> 
> - corelz125


What annoys me here are the service people playing with the radio while doing work on the vehicles.

Three times over the past decade I left the vehicles at the dealers (three different ones) for repairs. One was some body work (dent repair) that the insurance company was paying for. Get the car back and the radio is blasting some awful rap music that the "crew" obviously enjoyed while working on it over the week. The other two times were for the "free" oil changes, etc. on new purchases. Same thing, station set on the 24/7 rap channel.


----------



## 987Ron

Had the same problem with the radio and having a preset set. Next time I took the car in I pulled the fuse on the radio. They told me there was a problem with the radio, ask them how did they know since the radio was not on my to do list. And then ask why they were messing with the radio. Leave it alone. They said they just checked things to be sure all was well, Ask then if they checked the headlight aiming, the horn etc. Got my message across.

Not talking or be able to talk to the technician is not always good. I like to know why a problem occurred, what it might effect long term etc. Service Managers do not usually have the answers.

The dashboard display was "reset" when the P-car was worked on, now shows liters consumed per mile, kilometers instead of Miles. etc. Called the Service Manager, said bring the car in and they would put it back to where it was, Some I can change easily others not in the manual or usually driver set. 140 mile round trip. So the tech is suppose to call and have me do it. 3 days later have not heard from the tech yet. Will call tomorrow and raise heck. Paid a lot of money, job should have been finished, not left the details undone. What else did they not do?


----------



## pottz

> Casting bullets is an interesting activity. I was making duplex loads for the long-range match at Ottawa in 1995. Suddenly, the bullets would not form properly. I was using wheel weights. I eventually figured it out. Some of the stick-on wheel weights contain a metal that contaminates the mold, lead pot, and dipper. ;(( There had to be one or two in the bucket full of clip-on weights ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Oh yeah, pure evil!
> The older tape on weights are almost pure lead and only dilute the mix, requiring added tin. The older clip on wheel weights that have turned that dark grey color have a good mix of lead, tin, and antimony.
> Anything more modern that still has a silvery color has zinc which will ruin a mix.
> 
> Lead hunting nirvana is the BP silhouette range at Wittington. all those top shooters use the ideal premium alloys and you can pick up the slugs while setting targets (every time I ve been there in the off season, I had the place to myself 8^).
> At 500 grains apiece doesn t take long to amass enough for a few years of casting.
> 
> - splintergroup


im guessing your into screamo splint ?


----------



## controlfreak

> What annoys me here are the service people playing with the radio while doing work on the vehicles.
> 
> Same thing, station set on the 24/7 rap channel.
> 
> - splintergroup


This always make me think of the Bruce Willis line in Die Hard when the terrorist says "I want to hear you scream" Bruce Willis says "Play rap music"


----------



## moke

> What annoys me here are the service people playing with the radio while doing work on the vehicles.
> 
> Same thing, station set on the 24/7 rap channel.
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> This always make me think of the Bruce Willis line in Die Hard when the terrorist says "I want to hear you scream" Bruce Willis says "Play rap music"
> 
> - controlfreak


I like that…. a lot….


----------



## pottz

yeah cant stand crap….er rap music !


----------



## splintergroup

While in gripe mode, reminds me of my neighborhood.
Generally good people, but a big annoyance is one house, about 1/4 mile away, likes to place their speakers outside and really crank the latino music. You can hear it in the house and have to close the windows.

Now for some reason that music genre sounds good on the patio of a decent Mexican restaurant, turned down low and being played on crappy speakers from an AM radio station.

The loud stuff around hear suffers from a propagation effect where the higher frequencies are attenuated so all you really hear is the bass. Makes me realize that this music requires the bass player to only know two notes:

Bah, dum, bah, dum, bah, dum.

With the rare key shift into

Dah, dum, dah, dum.

And then there is that awful accordion =8^@

One of my favorite Far Side cartoons shows St. Peter passing out harps to all the newly arriving angles, next panel shows a demon passing out accordions to all the hell arrivals.

Gawd I'm turning into my Grandpa, need to go find an onion for my belt.


----------



## moke

> While in gripe mode, reminds me of my neighborhood.
> Generally good people, but a big annoyance is one house, about 1/4 mile away, likes to place their speakers outside and really crank the latino music. You can hear it in the house and have to close the windows.
> 
> Now for some reason that music genre sounds good on the patio of a decent Mexican restaurant, turned down low and being played on crappy speakers from an AM radio station.
> 
> The loud stuff around hear suffers from a propagation effect where the higher frequencies are attenuated so all you really hear is the bass. Makes me realize that this music requires the bass player to only know two notes:
> 
> Bah, dum, bah, dum, bah, dum.
> 
> With the rare key shift into
> 
> Dah, dum, dah, dum.
> 
> And then there is that awful accordion =8^@
> 
> One of my favorite Far Side cartoons shows St. Peter passing out harps to all the newly arriving angles, next panel shows a demon passing out accordions to all the hell arrivals.
> 
> Gawd I m turning into my Grandpa, need to go find an onion for my belt.
> 
> - splintergroup


or…GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## moke

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09164DB74/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

I believe these are polycrystelline, but they should still last a couple years…..make sure you use light oil with them not water….just found these and I thought I might share…..I have a set of moncrystelline, and over time (5 years or so) they have gotten somewhat less aggressive too, and I spent 70.00 ea for four plates….going to give these a try…


----------



## controlfreak

I will tell the person directly if I can hear their music inside my house with my windows closed and TV on. If that doesn't get good results they start getting police visits.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Afternoon guys,

Back from wine country, last night about 10. Long day, 3am in ca to 11 or so Fla time.

Fuzy today. Did get a coat of water lux on two walnut slabs for charcuterie boards.

Also got the woodpeckers flip stop fence installed. Not to difficult. have not tried it out yet. i like the idea of the micro adjuster stops.

Rich great view on vaca. all i know about the grand canyon is I have flown over it and Fred Flintstone standing next to a very small stream saying "people are saying it will be a big thing some day."






Took the radio controlled gator head out for a trial. Works pretty good.


----------



## pottz

> Afternoon guys,
> 
> Back from wine country, last night about 10. Long day, 3am in ca to 11 or so Fla time.
> 
> Fuzy today. Did get a coat of water lux on two walnut slabs for charcuterie boards.
> 
> Also got the woodpeckers flip stop fence installed. Not to difficult. have not tried it out yet. i like the idea of the micro adjuster stops.
> 
> Rich great view on vaca. all i know about the grand canyon is I have flown over it and Fred Flintstone standing next to a very small stream saying "people are saying it will be a big thing some day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the radio controlled gator head out for a trial. Works pretty good.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


welcome back petey,post some pic's if you can.funny cartoon.


----------



## splintergroup

> I will tell the person directly if I can hear their music inside my house with my windows closed and TV on. If that doesn t get good results they start getting police visits.
> 
> - controlfreak


I'd like to, but this is a rural area and they (4-5 guys in there 20's) all drive either black BMWs or SUVs. Home all the time so they don't seem to have jobs, always a lot of people coming/going. I always refer to the place as the meth lab 8^)

Other neighbors up and down the road are local "royalty", we have fireworks limits of no more than 10' in the air, etc. and they always spend $1000s on the large rockets that rival the city display. Cops won't touch them.

It would bring a smile to my face to hear the "thump" of a rocket launching and then hear someone screaming "I'm burning!"


not literally, but you know the feeling (wink, wink)

We are in a severe fire hazard region for the past few years but every summer the city counsel hears petitions to ban the fireworks sales, but they delay the vote until mid June and state that if they were to ban, it would have to be enacted 1 month ahead of time (did I mention that most of the counsel members are also the ones operating the fireworks booths that open up around town?).

Yep small town living comes with the costs 8^)



> or…GET OFF MY LAWN!
> 
> - moke


If I had a lawn, heck yeah!


----------



## 987Ron

Even if the fireworks are banned there is always the next county or state line booths.

Our county is one of 4 counties that are dry (voted wet but good old commissioners dragging their feet) but cross the county line in any direction and there is a liquor store, high prices. Trip to Savannah saves lots of $ on the hard stuff, our area only beer and wine sales are ok. Unless you go to a bar or restaurant then you can order a hard liw. drink. Odd, go out and get drunk but one cannot buy a bottle locally and drink at home.


----------



## splintergroup

A few years back we had the "blue laws" banning sales on Sunday (store aisles were taped off).

Really just a reminder to stock up during the week.
Finally someone in a position of influence though WTF and made the law go away.

Brother in Carrollton TX still has to cross into another suburb (DFW metropolis). all kind of a head scratcher.

-Keep grandma off the streets, legalize bingo!


----------



## 987Ron

We have those Sunday Blue Laws but only until noon, then they go away. Beer and wine.


----------



## EricFai

I lived in Kentucky for a few years, I was in a dry county. Either go up to the post or the next county over. There were the wet counties, moist counties and dry counties. Used to not bying alcohol on a Sunday morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Casting bullets is an interesting activity. I was making duplex loads for the long-range match at Ottawa in 1995. Suddenly, the bullets would not form properly. I was using wheel weights. I eventually figured it out. Some of the stick-on wheel weights contain a metal that contaminates the mold, lead pot, and dipper. ;(( There had to be one or two in the bucket full of clip-on weights ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Oh yeah, pure evil!
> The older tape on weights are almost pure lead and only dilute the mix, requiring added tin. The older clip on wheel weights that have turned that dark grey color have a good mix of lead, tin, and antimony.
> Anything more modern that still has a silvery color has zinc which will ruin a mix.
> 
> Lead hunting nirvana is the BP silhouette range at Wittington. all those top shooters use the ideal premium alloys and you can pick up the slugs while setting targets (every time I ve been there in the off season, I had the place to myself 8^).
> At 500 grains apiece doesn t take long to amass enough for a few years of casting.
> 
> - splintergroup


It was antimony contaminated the bullet mold, lead dipper and lead pot. I could not believe what a disaster that was. No way to clean it ;( Replace the equipment ;(( I could not remember the name of the metal, thanks.

Scrounging bullets at Whittington Center would be a dream come true ) First time I went there I shot NRA BP silhouettes, BP midrange out to 600 yards, and BP long-range out to 1,000 yards one week. The next week was ISSA single shot schuetzen. I never thought I could shoot too many matches. Shooting every day for 2 weeks broke the camel's back! ))


----------



## BurlyBob

There's a spot about 5 miles out of town here where everyone shoots. I've been out there countless times myself. I spent a few hours every morning for a week or so mining lead. I had to quit around 10am as it was hitting the 90's. Once I cleaned it up and melted it down I came up with 275+ ingots. It's something I plan on doing again in a few weeks.

Moke, you can take a breather. I got the yard done, the bench legs glued up and the excess from the last bench top planed down. I'm sitting here enjoying my 3rd or 4th ice cold adult beverage. Don't worry if you do show up I'll resupply as needed. Maybe I should think of getting a Kegerator. That would be a wonderful Father's day gift, don't you think. Maybe we should all put in for one!


----------



## splintergroup

2 weeks of BP is only for the younger lads, OUCH! Loved that buffalo (1500 yds.?)

Bob, hook Mike's mower up with that kegerator and a feeding device and you'll have the perfect lawn (or maybe your neighbors will, depending if he busts through any fences)


----------



## splintergroup

> There s a spot about 5 miles out of town here where everyone shoots. I ve been out there countless times myself. I spent a few hours every morning for a week or so mining lead. I had to quit around 10am as it was hitting the 90 s. Once I cleaned it up and melted it down I came up with 275+ ingots. It s something I plan on doing again in a few weeks.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I have a 10×12 shed with 2×4 walls, perfect place to stack those ingots. I know where I'm laying low if a nuke goes off anywhere in the neighborhood.


----------



## pottz

man listening to you guys that live in dry counties or towns,what kind of hell does that.cali might be crazy but were not totally stupid. so the dry counties just send everyone over the line into the next state or county and gives them the revenue.makes good sense ! i guess they figure because you cant buy it here you wont go and buy it there-lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

Splinter, after me you come first. Yeah, I really need to get out there and get that job done. When I was still working at the prison on graveyard I'd drive out there every morning and pick up brass. It was not hard to fill a couple of coffee cans in a day or two. There was on occasion, in 2 days I picked up over 1600 rounds of 223. Then talk about the oddball stuff I found. It became my version of an Easter egg hunt. It was a very rare occasion that I came with nothing. I got pretty good at spotting brass. Another time I was driving around this area, there laying on the ground was a brand new fresh box of 45ACP. It had three rounds missing. Yeah, I bet the guy left it on his bumper and totally forgot about it. Sucks to be him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Another time I was driving around this area, there laying on the ground was a brand new fresh box of 45ACP. It had three rounds missing. Yeah, I bet the guy left it on his bumper and totally forgot about it. Sucks to be him.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Sucks to be me too ;(( One time I left a radio on the hood. Before I noticed it it fell off and was ran over )


----------



## BurlyBob

Why, ain't nobody agreeing with the Kegerator idea for Father's day? It's a total brainer!


----------



## 987Ron

BullyBob,,,,not sure I would like the full size one as having full kegs limits one to one type of beer for awhile. However the smaller one that is basically a small fridge would be great. Maybe a few six packs of good German Bier to go in them also.


----------



## corelz125

I'm not a big tap beer fan. It goes stale fast.


----------



## EricFai

Bob, was out in the shoo, even though it a little hot. But yes that kegerator does sound good. Ice cold draft, sure sounds good.

Managed to glue up the 3 other boxes this evening. Sand the proud fingers and cut them open tomorrow. And made up a little box, 6-1/2" x 1-1/2" square. Needs a little fine tuning and glued up.


----------



## moke

> Why, ain t nobody agreeing with the Kegerator idea for Father s day? It s a total brainer!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Good news bad news Bob…..Good news- I made it 50 miles…1450 to go… bad news lawn tractor tires are only good for 600 miles…going to have to change tires 2 or 3 times…..


----------



## pottz

> I m not a big tap beer fan. It goes stale fast.
> 
> - corelz125


thats a big no for me too.now bring in a wine frig….full of course and we can talk bud !


----------



## pottz

> Why, ain t nobody agreeing with the Kegerator idea for Father s day? It s a total brainer!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Good news bad news Bob…..Good news- I made it 50 miles…1450 to go… bad news lawn tractor tires are only good for 600 miles…going to have to change tires 2 or 3 times…..
> 
> - moke


do i hear the sound of 4 tires going flat ?


----------



## moke

> Why, ain t nobody agreeing with the Kegerator idea for Father s day? It s a total brainer!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Good news bad news Bob…..Good news- I made it 50 miles…1450 to go… bad news lawn tractor tires are only good for 600 miles…going to have to change tires 2 or 3 times…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> do i hear the sound of 4 tires going flat ?
> 
> - pottz


I might turn back…...


----------



## 987Ron

Early day tomorrow. so early night tonight. NIte all.


----------



## pottz

> Why, ain t nobody agreeing with the Kegerator idea for Father s day? It s a total brainer!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Good news bad news Bob…..Good news- I made it 50 miles…1450 to go… bad news lawn tractor tires are only good for 600 miles…going to have to change tires 2 or 3 times…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> do i hear the sound of 4 tires going flat ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I might turn back…...
> 
> - moke


mike a real man never turns back ! ................well at least until it's stupid to go on ? ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Early day tomorrow. so early night tonight. NIte all.
> 
> - 987Ron


sweet dreams little ronnie !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 4 sets of tires and about 30 days of driving must be on the edge )
> 
> Does anyone else get "Application Error" occasionally when they click on a post? Some times it lasts several days ;(
> 
> Why, ain t nobody agreeing with the Kegerator idea for Father s day? It s a total brainer!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Good news bad news Bob…..Good news- I made it 50 miles…1450 to go… bad news lawn tractor tires are only good for 600 miles…going to have to change tires 2 or 3 times…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> do i hear the sound of 4 tires going flat ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I might turn back…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike a real man never turns back ! ................well at least until it s stupid to go on ? ;-))
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*I see I m not the only one who uses an 8-1/4" blade in the table saw. I have a 1962, 9" Craftsman, hard to find a 9" blade. - Eric*

Mine is 70s and it uses 10" blades. 10" won't work?


----------



## bandit571

Direct drive, 8" Craftsman Tablesaw ( mine) will take up to 9"...IF you can find them….hard enough finding any 8" blades. The 8-1/4" was meant for mitersaws….works just fine in my tablesaw…The DeWalt one was 3 yrs old, and getting a bit DULL…time for a new blade.









Will give this one a try out…


----------



## 987Ron

Early morning to all, coffee and breakfast done. Off to Augusta for a wife's Retina Dr. appt. She is in a test program with a new drug, so long wait for me. Off to the Publix and Lidl grocery stores and maybe a HD visit. Notihing special to look for. Just kill time.

Time to go. Later.


----------



## EricFai

Topa, I had a 10" saw with extra blades, they would not fit, stumbled on the 8-1/4" and they have been working out great. I did upgrade to a 1 HP motor a few months back. This saw is a belt drive, the last one was a direct drive, not fond of the direct drives.

I need to build a base for this one to support a larger table extentions and have more of a run out, have some ideas in my head. Just have to make the time with everything else in the process.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,










Will put two coats on today. The other side has better grain.

It is very still outside. looks like a nice day, but hot!


----------



## Gene01

04:30 and pretty cool…for this part of AZ. Best time for shop work. It'll be 111° later. Too dark for lawn work. That's OK, though. Got no lawn. Just a couple acres of desert. Won't see any green till the monsoon hits. Then, the native grasses spring to life with a vengence. Last year, our first since moving from the upstate mountains, we had to mow three times before it quit growing and, turned brown again.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will put two coats on today. The other side has better grain.
> 
> It is very still outside. looks like a nice day, but hot!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


beautiful boards petey.


----------



## moke

Morning all…working on the stone rings around my trees….I like them but the roots are a PITA…

One down and two to go….housekeeper here, try to stay scarce…nice lady, does great job, but feel I am in the way.

AC is working great in the shop, have a slow leak somewhere though…they are going to sniff for it with a Freon sniffer….

Petey, those are classey…what is the red rail on your saw stop…tell me that isn't some woodpecker thing….if is it was it 3000.00? Did I tell you I have the same DC and the same filter? We need some photos of the new shop man!!!!

Very hot out today 92 with 85% humidity…the girls are not digging it….they both don't even want to go outside….

Pottzy…digging the new avatar….he's a good looking boy.

The oldest of the girls, Gracie, had her vet check on Tuesday…..she is 81/2. They say she is in great shape…joints and heart of a 3 yo….except her back teeth are very worn and we have to take her bones away and give something softer. Her whole life is chewing bones….but they say she could go 6 more years and at this rate her teeth won't last that long…damn I hate to do that…but I really enjoyed smoking too, but I quit 15 years ago, cause it wasn't good for me, I guess it is the same thing. God I loved to smoke on patrol….only about 3 or 4 a night, but it was great….


----------



## splintergroup

Mike,
Are you talking chew bones (rawhide) or real bones (graveyard diggin's) for Gracie?

All out dogs are full time 24/7 rawhide lovers, fortunately there is a mix available to "lasts a few seconds" to "stilll finding parts from last year".

All have great teeth, though oldest is only 5.


----------



## 987Ron

Big surprise today, went in a stationary store and bought a printer. The store employee actually knew her products and could answer all the questions. As an old sales manager I find that the modern salesperson usually does not know the products they are selling. This one did. Bought a printer. Sought out the store manager and told him the above. He thanked me.

Home from Augusta. Boring drive.

later.


----------



## moke

> Mike,
> Are you talking chew bones (rawhide) or real bones (graveyard diggin s) for Gracie?
> 
> All out dogs are full time 24/7 rawhide lovers, fortunately there is a mix available to "lasts a few seconds" to "stilll finding parts from last year".
> 
> All have great teeth, though oldest is only 5.
> 
> - splintergroup


Splinter…like real bones or antler type things…raw hides may last 10 minutes….


----------



## splintergroup

You can find "compressed" rawhide, lasts a lot longer and better for the teeth, but I'd hate to break the news to a dog who has had bone/antlers and is now being told to go "green".

Like telling a Burger lover that they need to switch to the "beyond meat" patties.

Use to buy soup bones for the dogs, but they got quite possessive, lots of snarling and growling. Switched to the compressed rawhide and a level of peaceful cooperation has broken out (could just be the proliferation of bits and pieces stashed everywhere as well)


----------



## moke

> You can find "compressed" rawhide, lasts a lot longer and better for the teeth, but I d hate to break the news to a dog who has had bone/antlers and is now being told to go "green".
> 
> Like telling a Burger lover that they need to switch to the "beyond meat" patties.
> 
> Use to buy soup bones for the dogs, but they got quite possessive, lots of snarling and growling. Switched to the compressed rawhide and a level of peaceful cooperation has broken out (could just be the proliferation of bits and pieces stashed everywhere as well)
> 
> - splintergroup


The Vet said I could give her bully sticks or Yak treats…..so I am going to order some from Chewy….


----------



## splintergroup

My wife drew the line at the bully sticks.

"They stink and they, they are peckers!"

I do admit they stink, and they are peckers, but someone/something has to put them to "use"


----------



## pottz

> Morning all…working on the stone rings around my trees….I like them but the roots are a PITA…
> 
> One down and two to go….housekeeper here, try to stay scarce…nice lady, does great job, but feel I am in the way.
> 
> AC is working great in the shop, have a slow leak somewhere though…they are going to sniff for it with a Freon sniffer….
> 
> Petey, those are classey…what is the red rail on your saw stop…tell me that isn t some woodpecker thing….if is it was it 3000.00? Did I tell you I have the same DC and the same filter? We need some photos of the new shop man!!!!
> 
> Very hot out today 92 with 85% humidity…the girls are not digging it….they both don t even want to go outside….
> 
> Pottzy…digging the new avatar….he s a good looking boy.
> 
> The oldest of the girls, Gracie, had her vet check on Tuesday…..she is 81/2. They say she is in great shape…joints and heart of a 3 yo….except her back teeth are very worn and we have to take her bones away and give something softer. Her whole life is chewing bones….but they say she could go 6 more years and at this rate her teeth won t last that long…damn I hate to do that…but I really enjoyed smoking too, but I quit 15 years ago, cause it wasn t good for me, I guess it is the same thing. God I loved to smoke on patrol….only about 3 or 4 a night, but it was great….
> 
> - moke


beagle is a girl,she's in her fighting stance in that pic,a real bad ass ;-)) just dont make a sudden move or she'll run. we need to take her in for a teeth cleaning,at 5 she's due,dont want her losing teeth like our last beagle.bad thing it costs about a 1000 bucks with the cleaning,x rays and anesthesia ! holy crap and i thought dentists were getting rich !


----------



## 987Ron

Be careful of the rawhide chews for dogs. Some of the ones made in China caused some serious problems with the dogs that chewed them, even some deaths. Contaminated evidently. Same with the antler sticks. We do the antler sticks for the puppy but only those made in the US.

Have read of some problems with dog food with ingredients sourced in China. Lots of literature and some contradictory on dog foods. If in doubt use what a respectable trainer or breeder uses.


----------



## moke

> Be careful of the rawhide chews for dogs. Some of the ones made in China caused some serious problems with the dogs that chewed them, even some deaths. Contaminated evidently. Same with the antler sticks. We do the antler sticks for the puppy but only those made in the US.
> 
> Have read of some problems with dog food with ingredients sourced in China. Lots of literature and some contradictory on dog foods. If in doubt use what a respectable trainer or breeder uses.
> 
> - 987Ron


After the last China, food hurting Dogs….made in the USA is the first thing we look for….
Bully sticks are peckers? My dog is no HO…..those are out…


----------



## splintergroup

If you don't it for the Ewwwww! factor, do it for the inevitable pecker breath!

Plenty of USA sourced foods/treats, you just need to find them and keep checking those you find to make sure they haven't switched.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, Splinter I got to agree with you. That was way to much info.


----------



## corelz125

Not many bones last with my dog. He got a pork shoulder bone once. 5 minutes later he was crunxhing away it wasn't easy getting it away from him but splintered bones no good


----------



## pottz

> Be careful of the rawhide chews for dogs. Some of the ones made in China caused some serious problems with the dogs that chewed them, even some deaths. Contaminated evidently. Same with the antler sticks. We do the antler sticks for the puppy but only those made in the US.
> 
> Have read of some problems with dog food with ingredients sourced in China. Lots of literature and some contradictory on dog foods. If in doubt use what a respectable trainer or breeder uses.
> 
> - 987Ron


not feeding anything made in china to my dog.hell i wouldn't even feed it to a chinese person-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

China was poisoning dogs 20 years ago. They're still getting away with it with their dog foods and treats made there ;((

I gave my dogs bones but not every day. They didn't have tooth trouble.


----------



## corelz125

For treats our dog gets baby carrots most of the time.


----------



## pottz

> China was poisoning dogs 20 years ago. They re still getting away with it with their dog foods and treats made there ;((
> 
> I gave my dogs bones but not every day. They didn t have tooth trouble.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


we should ban dog foods from china period ! if you cant afford a good quality dog food dont have a dog period.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> China was poisoning dogs 20 years ago. They re still getting away with it with their dog foods and treats made there ;((
> 
> I gave my dogs bones but not every day. They didn t have tooth trouble.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> we should ban dog foods from china period ! if you cant afford a good quality dog food dont have a dog period.
> 
> - pottz


No doubt about that! I don't remember the name but we bought top quality at PetsMart. It must have been good stuff. Dutch made it to 18 and Ladybyrd made 17 1/2.


----------



## BurlyBob

You all can keep at it. I'm headed to the showers and bed.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, Yes Woodpeckers flip stop. 300 bucks. Dawgs bought it for my birthday.

No china dog food in this house!

Potts thanks on the boards. Bought Bloxogin (spelling) at your recommendation for the Water Lux.

Golf today, pass though the gym.

Up at 2:30 body out of Wack.


----------



## Gene01

Finally got those 30 glued up panels for the Limbert tables' legs all rough sanded. Next step is band sawing them to shape. But first, the shop needs some major organization. Been in it for about a year now and, it's still a mess. The shop I left was about 600 sq. ft. bigger. It's been like cramming a bushel basket full into a peck sized one. Of course, if I had more discipline and put tools back after use….


----------



## 987Ron

Up and coffee, busy day yesterday so tried to sleep in, no luck there, the old body has its habits.

Out to the shop early, while the coffee perked. no k cups here, AC on put a couple of things away. Wife wants a table to go by the Brookstone Griddle on the porch. So start a second project. Trip to Lowes etc.

Dog Foods are like a lot of other things, a matter of preference and availability. The two trainers we used with the Chessies used Purina Pro Plan as did the breeder of the Corgis. We have used Victor made in Texas, with locally sourced ingedients. They have a variety for active dogs like Chessies and Labs. Available at 2 of our local stores, owner tells me it is his biggest seller. Does not stock or sell lesser foods. 
Had a friend who I dove with that was a vet and worked for Hills Science Diet. He told that in Kansas at their plant the local corn farmers would come to sell their corn. All was tested for quality, the corn that failed went down the road to the Corn Chip for human plant. Science Diet paid a higher rate than did the chip manufacturer.
True or not???

Have a good weekend. Yard guy is out trimming bushes. Better he than I in this heat. Started at 6:30 to beat the heat.


----------



## moke

sorry I was a no show last night….I sat down to watch a llittle tv and woke about 2300. It was in the 90's all day and I couldn't have my usual Monster drink as I am having a Nuclear scan today…so I was beat.

Petey…can't believe that was only 300.00….some of those prices are outrageous…..over a 1000.00 for a jig to flatten
chunks with a router…..130.00 for a square. And it isn't even steel…its powdered coated aluminum…..
I do have a few things woodpecker, but I am afraid to use them!

Gene…you are cramming a bushel with what? LOL

We get our dog food from Chewy….same rice as the big box and free shipping…sure is handy….It's Blue ..something company…..


----------



## Gene01

> Gene…you are cramming a bushel with what?
> 
> - moke


Jigs and, more jigs, small tools, 2 Table saws, a passel of clamps, 2 router tables, one for free hand routing. It's just an 8 foot long X 3 foot wide metal table my son built. A 4X8 bench, a router cabinet and several miscellaneous used furniture store chests and cabinets full of smaller hand tools. 
I thought a 40X80 building would be plenty. But. I could sure use that 600 sq. ft I lost.


----------



## splintergroup

Chewy is awesome, We get most of the pet foods ordered from them since locally is very hit and miss with all the shortages.

What they do good is CS. Had two cases of canned food ordered, got two cases, 1 correct and the other was some prescription food for older animals with kidney issues.

Emailed the CS dept. and three days later a shipment showed up with the complete order, two cases. Basically they declared the original as lost so I ended up with four cases (case of vet food was dropped off at the local shelter)


----------



## moke

> Chewy is awesome, We get most of the pet foods ordered from them since locally is very hit and miss with all the shortages.
> 
> What they do good is CS. Had two cases of canned food ordered, got two cases, 1 correct and the other was some prescription food for older animals with kidney issues.
> 
> Emailed the CS dept. and three days later a shipment showed up with the complete order, two cases. Basically they declared the original as lost so I ended up with four cases (case of vet food was dropped off at the local shelter)
> 
> - splintergroup


We had a similar experience…my order did not arrive, but said it had. I called they shipped out a new one, then both arrived the a couple days later….I called and volunteered to pay and the guy said , oh no…this is on us…congrats! They have great CS!


----------



## moke

> Gene…you are cramming a bushel with what?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Jigs and, more jigs, small tools, 2 Table saws, a passel of clamps, 2 router tables, one for free hand routing. It s just an 8 foot long X 3 foot wide metal table my son built. A 4X8 bench, a router cabinet and several miscellaneous used furniture store chests and cabinets full of smaller hand tools.
> I thought a 40X80 building would be plenty. But. I could sure use that 600 sq. ft I lost.
> 
> - Gene Howe


your shop is 40×80 and too small…that's almost 5000 sq ft…..good lord…I thought I had a lot of stuff!


----------



## splintergroup

Their CS may be their death unfortunately.

They are trying, custom printed boxes, FedEx delivery (free > $50), no issue returns, prices in line with everyone else.

Market reports say they are bleeding money and that has killed many startups, but then there is Amazon who lost money for many years when they first started and eventually grew to where they are now (but only after diversifying and eliminating a lot of the extras)

People soon begin taking advantage of easy returns/CS.
Remember waiting in line to exit the door at Costco for the cart check, adjacent to the returns desk.

Fellow was standing there with a vacuum cleaner. Could see it was trashed, covered in ashes like he had vacuumed up a fire place or even cleaned up after a house fire. Probably got all his money back.


----------



## pottz

> Up and coffee, busy day yesterday so tried to sleep in, no luck there, the old body has its habits.
> 
> Out to the shop early, while the coffee perked. no k cups here, AC on put a couple of things away. Wife wants a table to go by the Brookstone Griddle on the porch. So start a second project. Trip to Lowes etc.
> 
> Dog Foods are like a lot of other things, a matter of preference and availability. The two trainers we used with the Chessies used Purina Pro Plan as did the breeder of the Corgis. We have used Victor made in Texas, with locally sourced ingedients. They have a variety for active dogs like Chessies and Labs. Available at 2 of our local stores, owner tells me it is his biggest seller. Does not stock or sell lesser foods.
> Had a friend who I dove with that was a vet and worked for Hills Science Diet. He told that in Kansas at their plant the local corn farmers would come to sell their corn. All was tested for quality, the corn that failed went down the road to the Corn Chip for human plant. Science Diet paid a higher rate than did the chip manufacturer.
> True or not???
> 
> Have a good weekend. Yard guy is out trimming bushes. Better he than I in this heat. Started at 6:30 to beat the heat.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah science diet is what our vet has always recommended and the only they sell themselves.bioth our beagles had only that.


----------



## pottz

> Chewy is awesome, We get most of the pet foods ordered from them since locally is very hit and miss with all the shortages.
> 
> What they do good is CS. Had two cases of canned food ordered, got two cases, 1 correct and the other was some prescription food for older animals with kidney issues.
> 
> Emailed the CS dept. and three days later a shipment showed up with the complete order, two cases. Basically they declared the original as lost so I ended up with four cases (case of vet food was dropped off at the local shelter)
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> We had a similar experience…my order did not arrive, but said it had. I called they shipped out a new one, then both arrived the a couple days later….I called and volunteered to pay and the guy said , oh no…this is on us…congrats! They have great CS!
> 
> - moke


yeah wife uses them all the time great service.there the amazon of pet products.


----------



## pottz

> Their CS may be their death unfortunately.
> 
> They are trying, custom printed boxes, FedEx delivery (free > $50), no issue returns, prices in line with everyone else.
> 
> Market reports say they are bleeding money and that has killed many startups, but then there is Amazon who lost money for many years when they first started and eventually grew to where they are now (but only after diversifying and eliminating a lot of the extras)
> 
> People soon begin taking advantage of easy returns/CS.
> Remember waiting in line to exit the door at Costco for the cart check, adjacent to the returns desk.
> 
> Fellow was standing there with a vacuum cleaner. Could see it was trashed, covered in ashes like he had vacuumed up a fire place or even cleaned up after a house fire. Probably got all his money back.
> 
> - splintergroup


they would rather lose some money than piss off a customer that will probably spend a lot more in time,or have them bad mouth the store.


----------



## BurlyBob

You should have heard me holler when I made this screw up!









This is my solution to try and repair the screw up. I used a piece of the cutoff for the wedge. I'll see how it looks tomorrow.









This is how the cut was suppose look when I stopped the cut.








These last two are more screw ups but I'm pretty sure I can cover them up with the end cap.


















Tomorrow I get to clean and trim up bevels so I can place the legs in their proper orientation. Then it's mortises in all the legs That is going to take quite some time.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene…you are cramming a bushel with what?
> 
> - moke


Jigs and, more jigs, small tools, 2 Table saws, a passel of clamps, 2 router tables, one for free hand routing. It's just an 8 foot long X 3 foot wide metal table my son built. A 4X8 bench, a router cabinet and several miscellaneous used furniture store chests and cabinets full of smaller hand tools. 
I thought a 40X80 building would be plenty. But. I could sure use that 600 sq. ft I lost.


> Gene…you are cramming a bushel with what?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Jigs and, more jigs, small tools, 2 Table saws, a passel of clamps, 2 router tables, one for free hand routing. It s just an 8 foot long X 3 foot wide metal table my son built. A 4X8 bench, a router cabinet and several miscellaneous used furniture store chests and cabinets full of smaller hand tools.
> I thought a 40X80 building would be plenty. But. I could sure use that 600 sq. ft I lost.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> your shop is 40×80 and too small…that s almost 5000 sq ft…..good lord…I thought I had a lot of stuff!
> 
> - moke


Actually Mike, I wish it was 5000 sq ft. But, 40×80 is only 3200 sq.ft.yeah, in 46 years of making saw dust, stuff has accumulated. While space is at a premium, it wouldn't be so bad if I weren't such a disorganized slob.


----------



## 987Ron

Day is done as far as shop and "could you look at this" etc. 98 out and humid so inside with the AC and a nice cold Flensburger Weizen Bier.

Hope your Friday evening is pleasant. Fried Catfish, Hush Puppies, Rice and what ever else she fixes for dinner. A while since some good catfish.

later.


----------



## corelz125

Catfish is one fish I'm not to crazy about. It seems almost everyone fries it also


----------



## pottz

> Catfish is one fish I m not to crazy about. It seems almost everyone fries it also
> 
> - corelz125


me either,frying is about the only way ive ever seen it cooked.i dont think it would be very good grilled ? anyone ever do it ?


----------



## 987Ron

Some Catfish is better than others. Blue catfish is good, now mud catfish is not edible. Like a lot of things whick Chef can made a lot of difference. Breaded and fried with hush puppies. A once in awhile thing.

Eating out would always try it in a place like Cleveland Mississippi but not in New York City.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Had a friend who I dove with that was a vet and worked for Hills Science Diet. He told that in Kansas at their plant the local corn farmers would come to sell their corn. All was tested for quality, the corn that failed went down the road to the Corn Chip for human plant. Science Diet paid a higher rate than did the chip manufacturer.
> True or not???
> 
> Have a good weekend. Yard guy is out trimming bushes. Better he than I in this heat. Started at 6:30 to beat the heat.
> 
> - 987Ron


Cheapest is best ;(( Not surprised some companies use substandard corn ;(( A few years ago Peanut Corp of America contaminated every peanut product in this country! They made thousands sick and 9 fatalities. The baby formula shortage is because of bacteria contamination at the Abbot plant. History repeats itself. We are headed into the dangerous part of the cycle ;((

We beat the heat  Mid 50s and damp.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Catfish is one fish I m not to crazy about. It seems almost everyone fries it also
> 
> - corelz125


+1 I tried it once ) Sort of like raw oysters. Tried that once too. SWMBO had a couple of relatiVes who would shell and eat them on the beach as fast as the kids could find them


----------



## bandit571

We have a BBQ joint here in town…does it South Carolina style…..including Catfish…..darn good, too!

Cardio Workout, this morning..before Yard Sales…









Cross cut 3 planks to make a panel for a lid…and…since the chest is sitting ON the tablesaw…had to use the handsaw, instead…


----------



## 987Ron

Guess if you do not like catfish Noodlin is out for you. Well me too, never did it never will. Hand caught catfish, 









But here is always a possibility that things could go wrong.


----------



## pottz

> Catfish is one fish I m not to crazy about. It seems almost everyone fries it also
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 I tried it once ) Sort of like raw oysters. Tried that once too. SWMBO had a couple of relatiVes who would shell and eat them on the beach as fast as the kids could find them
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i dont get the raw oyster thing.most people slather them in hot sauce and swallow em.makes no sense to me. i like to put em on the grill with some butter,garlic and parmesean cheese ! now thats tasty !


----------



## pottz

alright mokies it's friday night ,get your heads outta that catfish and lets party ladies !!!!! speakin of ladies where the hell has dev been lately ?


----------



## 987Ron

Bought 3 1×4 pine boards at Lowes today. Label says made in Finland. Last time it was from New Zealand. Guess our local pine is not good enough or shipped out to someplace else.


----------



## moke

> Gene…you are cramming a bushel with what?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Jigs and, more jigs, small tools, 2 Table saws, a passel of clamps, 2 router tables, one for free hand routing. It s just an 8 foot long X 3 foot wide metal table my son built. A 4X8 bench, a router cabinet and several miscellaneous used furniture store chests and cabinets full of smaller hand tools.
> I thought a 40X80 building would be plenty. But. I could sure use that 600 sq. ft I lost.
> 
> Gene…you are cramming a bushel with what?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Jigs and, more jigs, small tools, 2 Table saws, a passel of clamps, 2 router tables, one for free hand routing. It s just an 8 foot long X 3 foot wide metal table my son built. A 4X8 bench, a router cabinet and several miscellaneous used furniture store chests and cabinets full of smaller hand tools.
> I thought a 40X80 building would be plenty. But. I could sure use that 600 sq. ft I lost.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> your shop is 40×80 and too small…that s almost 5000 sq ft…..good lord…I thought I had a lot of stuff!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Actually Mike, I wish it was 5000 sq ft. But, 40×80 is only 3200 sq.ft.yeah, in 46 years of making saw dust, stuff has accumulated. While space is at a premium, it wouldn t be so bad if I weren t such a disorganized slob.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Hey I was a Math major!!!!...lol sorry…


----------



## moke

> You should have heard me holler when I made this screw up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my solution to try and repair the screw up. I used a piece of the cutoff for the wedge. I ll see how it looks tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the cut was suppose look when I stopped the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These last two are more screw ups but I m pretty sure I can cover them up with the end cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I get to clean and trim up bevels so I can place the legs in their proper orientation. Then it s mortises in all the legs That is going to take quite some time.
> 
> - BurlyBob


GREAT recovery Bob!


----------



## 987Ron

Thunder storm passing through. Bit of light wind, rain and lots of noise. As I once heard an elder say about thunder "Those up there in Heaven are rolling some big rocks around"


----------



## moke

I know what Gracie the golden says about thunder…..uh oh…"going to lay on my Dad"


----------



## BB1

My one shepherd is scared of storms. Use the Thundershirt which seems to take the edge off and then put up a portable pet port and she goes on there, or she just goes under my desk while I work.


----------



## pottz

well damn good we rarely get a thunder storm because sadona does not care for it !


----------



## 987Ron

The Thunder Boys are gone. Some of the plains indians told stories of the Thunder Boys who caused the thunder and lightening. The thunder was from their battles and the lightening came from their eyes. The Thunder Boys were human like.

Other plains indians had stories of the Thunder Bird (45 Infantry Insignia) that was big enough to carry off a whale in its talons.

Another story is thunder was born when a corn farmer climbed upon a stump to view his crops, The stump caved in and in the hollow stump were bear cubs. Mama bear came and went down into the stump rear first as bears do. The man latched onto the bears leg and the bear was so frightened it gave out a huge yell (thunder) and climbed out of the stump.

Now you know what Thunder is. Lore and myths are always more fun than science.


----------



## pottz

> My one shepherd is scared of storms. Use the Thundershirt which seems to take the edge off and then put up a portable pet port and she goes on there, or she just goes under my desk while I work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BB1


i told my wife we gotta try one barb ! i said it cant hurt ?


----------



## BB1

Pottz - that was my thought. I don't know that it is a full "solution" but will take any help I can get. Feel so bad for her. Now our other one couldn't care less!!


----------



## moke

NWMan had talked about that once too. I am going to try it soon… Thanks….


----------



## 987Ron

The Thunder Boys or the Thunder Bird is back. Think it is time to go hide under the covers and go to sleep.

Nite all.


----------



## pottz

as for me i love a good thunder storm.i like that low slow rumble off in the distance.now when it cracks hard over the house,not so much a fan for that !!!!!


----------



## BB1

As a kid, I remember sitting on my dad's lap in a chair pulled up in line with a big window with views over the corn field to watch the lightning light up the sky.


----------



## EricFai

I like sitting out on the porch watching the storms. Every now an then there is a flash of lighting really close.


----------



## moke

Head bobbing…..had a trying day…...see ya tomorrow….


----------



## pottz

> Head bobbing…..had a trying day…...see ya tomorrow….
> 
> - moke


good nite mike !


----------



## pottz

for me tomorrow is gonna be a 3 hour tour with jim ipekjien of the gamble house in pasadena,he is without question the premier authority on green and green architecture and especially furniture which he has recreated for the blacker house and many G&G homes. this tour is dedicated to woodworkers and those that appreciate the G&G style. i did this tour several years ago then i made a wall table from the inspiration i got from jim. here is what came from that tour.
ill post what i can and am allowed to photograph tomorrow. the gamble house is what any woodworker would love to live in or have had the joy to help build.


----------



## corelz125

BB1 that's a stylish shirt on her. That's Dolled?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I remember some nights out setting irrigation water there were so many lightning flashes we did not need the flashlights. It was flash lightning from cloud to cloud. I don't remember any damage ever done by lightning. The only strikes to the ground were in the foothills above Boise and in the Owyhee mountains.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Washington courts are going to flood the roads with drunk drivers. The breathalyzes that are used state-wide produce read-outs that are 7 digits behind the decimal point. The Washington Administrative Code says they are to be rounded off the 3 digits behind the decimal point. They will cancel all convictions proved with these devices that are more accurate than the WAC rules specify.

A year or 2 ago the State Supreme Court ruled drug possession convictions need to prove those in possession knew they had it in possession and someone else did not put it in their pocket. The court threw out 150,000 convictions. The surge in property crime, drug wars between gangs, and fatal overdoses could not be associated, eh? The excuse here for driving a stolen vehicle is just to say a friend loaned it t you )


----------



## EricFai

What happened to possession being 9/10ths of the law. Just saying.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What happened to possession being 9/10ths of the law. Just saying.
> 
> - Eric


Activist judges do their own legislating I think ;((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke,

I have a few Woodpecker items. A steal is the micro adjuster for the router table (that might be incra) not sure around 139 bucks.

BB - I have to keep quiet when I screw up. My wife comes running thinking I hurt myself.

Ron be careful in this heat. I cramped up big time yesterday.

Pottz - I love the Gamble house (Proctor & Gamble btw) and Green & Green.(design) I think the Hill brothers did the work, and they used Arabs as the woodworkers? been awhile reading about all that. I don't know who did the glass work but it is awesome.

Dinner party tonight so I will have chores to-do. Still putting finish on the charcuterie boards. Will set up to turn pegs for wall display. I need to make 3. Also need to de rust my lathe. It did not do well sitting in a storage unit.

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

A happy Saturday morning to all, the coffee is great this am. Needed.

Bit of shop time today, sanding, not my favorite thing to do.

Was in HD in Augusta and looked for Titebond Extend. do not carry, nor does the local Lowes. The Lowes employee said there was no such thing as an Extend. Ordered it on Amazon. If I was a real grumpy old man I would take it to Lowes and seek out that employee. But not.

Have a good weekend. Be wary, heatstroke, sunburn, all bad things.


----------



## controlfreak

I would have pulled out my phone and ordered it in front of him.


----------



## BB1

Corelz125- yep, Dollee is the one scared of storms. Our big girl Teddee is totally relaxed and can't understand why Dollee is so scared. This picture says it all - Dollee with her ears to the side and Teddee snoozing on get hammock!


----------



## 987Ron

Our old Chessie, Alex, was very afraid of storms, hid in my closet, trembled. He was a rescue always wondered if something happened in his past that help cause this. Maybe left out in a storm? A lot of dog behavior can be traced back to puppyhood, but not all. Some is just that particular dog.

Miss my Chessie. Big 105 lb. water loving friend. Wife and daughter now have the Corgi, what a let down.


----------



## BB1

I've had a couple of Shepherds that developed a fear as they got older (not triggered by a event that we know of). My Dollee had been scared from puppy days - she will be 3 yr on July 4.


----------



## Gene01

Our pup, found abandoned in the desert, runs and hides at the first rumble of thunder. A really loud one sends her to my lap. Where she whines and trembles. The 4th of July is not her favorite holiday. She probably wouldn't make a great bird hunting companion. After the first 12 guage blast, she'd be gone.


----------



## splintergroup

We finally got our first rain since late March here in central NM. Maybe 1/10", but that'll keep the dust down for the morning 8^)

Personally I like the thunder/lightning, but the dogs are not fans and typically the power will go out. House has UPSs for all the sensitive the electronics, batteries will last almost an hour, but the power will always stay out 5 minutes past when they all shut down. Buying new batteries every 2-3 years also sucks.

S'posed to be cooler this week (mid 90's) but of course with rain comes the humidity. Oh well, at least the shop stays a decent temp!


----------



## BurlyBob

You know, I keep thinking about another dog, but sure don't miss all the mess and landmine patrol. I do miss the companionship of my labs.

Time to get out to the garage.


----------



## controlfreak

My two Maltese could care less about a storm but if I put a thunder shirt on either they stand there like it is a straight jacket and look miserable. My daughters dog will disappear before we even know a storm is coming will make his way into the back of my closet and lay on my shoes.


----------



## BB1

Dogs definitely try to get into a "den" if scared of storms. Dollee provides a better forecast than the news. If she is velcroed to me, a storm is coming.

And Bob - I agree about how much work dogs are, but I sure do love having them around. My husband says this is the last time we will have two - one will be "enough" (time will tell how that works out)


----------



## controlfreak

We lost "Gizmo" a Maltese that had lots of issues that included insulin injections and blindness. When he pasted I suggested we take a break to travel more. Every time I pasted her PC there were pictures on Maltese. After a few weeks I was informed that we had to drive from South Carolina to Indiana to rescue a bonded pair that were going to be split up. Its a dog thing.


----------



## moke

> for me tomorrow is gonna be a 3 hour tour with jim ipekjien of the gamble house in pasadena,he is without question the premier authority on green and green architecture and especially furniture which he has recreated for the blacker house and many G&G homes. this tour is dedicated to woodworkers and those that appreciate the G&G style. i did this tour several years ago then i made a wall table from the inspiration i got from jim. here is what came from that tour.
> ill post what i can and am allowed to photograph tomorrow. the gamble house is what any woodworker would love to live in or have had the joy to help build.
> 
> - pottz


Pottzy…you are a true craftsman…..those are beautiful!


----------



## moke

> I remember some nights out setting irrigation water there were so many lightning flashes we did not need the flashlights. It was flash lightning from cloud to cloud. I don t remember any damage ever done by lightning. The only strikes to the ground were in the foothills above Boise and in the Owyhee mountains.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Saw trees hit by lightnong while on patrol many times…..a tree 6 to 8" in diameter will literally be turned into small pieces…..1×2x3" Several times people wopuld call and say that someone did that….I had a lady ask me me who would do that…...I said, God!


----------



## moke

> Corelz125- yep, Dollee is the one scared of storms. Our big girl Teddee is totally relaxed and can t understand why Dollee is so scared. This picture says it all - Dollee with her ears to the side and Teddee snoozing on get hammock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BB1


Gracie the Golden is scared of storms, but doesn't make a big deal….just clings to me, or gets between the wall and bed. Same with fireworks. The young one, could care less….When Gracie sits beside me, I don't make a big deal about it, I act like nothing is going on. I don't want her to think it is a legitimate thing…..read that some where….

BB those are beautiful dogs…..I spent a summer on a farm while I was in college, they had two Shepards…they have a special place in my heart….great dogs….very protective of their people and friends…if some one broke into my house today the Golden's would show them where all the good stuff is and then go with them….


----------



## 987Ron

BB Great looking dogs. Am jealous.

Mike. The Corgi would bark but it barks at everything so who would know if it was just a bark for a bark sake or a bark to alert. The Chessies and the Labs we had were friendly but you could tell if it was a friend or a stranger by their reaction. Would not want to be a real intruder with the last Chessie.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I remember some nights out setting irrigation water there were so many lightning flashes we did not need the flashlights. It was flash lightning from cloud to cloud. I don t remember any damage ever done by lightning. The only strikes to the ground were in the foothills above Boise and in the Owyhee mountains.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Saw trees hit by lightnong while on patrol many times…..a tree 6 to 8" in diameter will literally be turned into small pieces…..1×2x3" Several times people wopuld call and say that someone did that….I had a lady ask me me who would do that…...I said, God!
> 
> - moke


Do you think she believed you? )

Dutch, our Irish Setter, was scared of thunder and fireworks but 12 gauge shots out hunting were OK )


----------



## BB1

Moke and Ron - thanks. These two are number 4 and 5 in our German Shepherd journey (plus I guess a couple more when I was a kid). They are a lot of work in training and exercising them, but cannot imagine my life without them. Both of these are sweet in personality. Their bark would likely scare an intruder, but guessing they would be ready to play ball or get a belly rub in short order.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's the slot repair. It's not perfect but I think it will work for now.


----------



## splintergroup

Excellent grain match Bob!

One of those skills we learn when the "tool" makes a mistake 8^)


----------



## pottz

> for me tomorrow is gonna be a 3 hour tour with jim ipekjien of the gamble house in pasadena,he is without question the premier authority on green and green architecture and especially furniture which he has recreated for the blacker house and many G&G homes. this tour is dedicated to woodworkers and those that appreciate the G&G style. i did this tour several years ago then i made a wall table from the inspiration i got from jim. here is what came from that tour.
> ill post what i can and am allowed to photograph tomorrow. the gamble house is what any woodworker would love to live in or have had the joy to help build.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottzy…you are a true craftsman…..those are beautiful!
> 
> - moke


thanks mike.i just got back from the gamble house tour something i highly recommend to anyone visiting so cal.it's a woodworkers dream home.and the furniture is beyond belief what the hall brothers crafted.when you see it it's hard to believe the house was built from the ground up in 11 months.that means digging the basement with picks and shovels,mixing cement in wheelbarrows and remember in 1908 they had no power tools.ill probably not get any pic's posted until monday seems i left my connector cord, at work !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> for me tomorrow is gonna be a 3 hour tour with jim ipekjien of the gamble house in pasadena,he is without question the premier authority on green and green architecture and especially furniture which he has recreated for the blacker house and many G&G homes. this tour is dedicated to woodworkers and those that appreciate the G&G style. i did this tour several years ago then i made a wall table from the inspiration i got from jim. here is what came from that tour.
> ill post what i can and am allowed to photograph tomorrow. the gamble house is what any woodworker would love to live in or have had the joy to help build.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottzy…you are a true craftsman…..those are beautiful!
> 
> - moke
> 
> thanks mike.i just got back from the gamble house tour something i highly recommend to anyone visiting so cal.it s a woodworkers dream home.and the furniture is beyond belief what the hall brothers crafted.*when you see it it s hard to believe the house was built from the ground up in 11 months.that means digging the basement with picks and shovels,mixing cement in wheelbarrows and remember in 1908 they had no power tools.*ill probably not get any pic s posted until monday seems i left my connector cord, at work !
> 
> - pottz


That is why there weren't any fat guys back then )

Pottz you are definitely a LJ top craftsman!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here s the slot repair. It s not perfect but I think it will work for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


Awesome match! I had to look twice to find it.


----------



## pottz

> Here s the slot repair. It s not perfect but I think it will work for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob
> +1 bob,looks perfect.
> Awesome match! I had to look twice to find it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks all. It's not perfect but it should work. One option is to switch it for the leg vise leg. That way no one would ever see. I did get all the bevels cleaned up . Just a little chisel work to do. I'm definitely going to take the next couple of days to get some much needed work done on my chisels.


----------



## pottz

wow saturday night and there's no party here ! i guess everyones out on the town livin large tonight ?


----------



## pottz

wow still no one ? ok i gotta get desperate….......rich i know your out there ? for gods sake man dont make me go to…...............the shed !!!!!!!


----------



## moke

I just got home from the brothers house….hes been remodeling and wanted to show it off…....Had some Jamisons too!


----------



## pottz

> I just got home from the brothers house….hes been remodeling and wanted to show it off…....Had some Jamisons too!
> 
> - moke


glad your home been pretty lonely here tonight,one of the slowest saturday nights i can remember !


----------



## pottz

i think it's just you and me right now ?


----------



## pottz

im on the patio with some pinot by the fire,momma and the beagle on the couch sleeping.


----------



## moke

Do you go for the sonoma vino?


----------



## pottz

> Do you go for the sonoma vino?
> 
> - moke


mike i go for anything called vino lol. sonoma does make some excellent wines though.if i dont get back ill be with my neighbor,he's going through a rough time with the wife so i invited him over for a beer.he's out watering his yard at 9pm so i know he wants his space with the wife ?


----------



## moke

My wife goes for Joel Gott and Josh Cellars are her favorites….those are both Cali wines….


----------



## RichT

I've been out in the shop modifying my Leigh D4R with their VRS so I can avoid being plastered with sawdust when I do dovetails. I got one for my PC 4210 way back and love it.

I'd always planned to add one to the Leigh jig, but every time I thought about it, I needed to get work done and figured ordering one would just set me back on my schedule. I was in Woodcraft today, hanging out in the back room with my buddy the owner, and there was one sitting right on a shelf. He was planning to dump all the left-over Leigh products on eBay (I guess they don't sell well in this market) and I said, hey, that one's mine! He gave me a sweet deal on it.


----------



## moke

> I ve been out in the shop modifying my Leigh D4R with their VRS so I can avoid being plastered with sawdust when I do dovetails. I got one for my PC 4210 way back and love it.
> 
> I d always planned to add one to the Leigh jig, but every time I thought about it, I needed to get work done and figured ordering one would just set me back on my schedule. I was in Woodcraft today, hanging out in the back room with my buddy the owner, and there was one sitting right on a shelf. He was planning to dump all the left-over Leigh products on eBay (I guess they don t sell well in this market) and I said, hey, that one s mine! He gave me a sweet deal on it.
> 
> - Rich


Cool Rich! I have a rockler, which is not even in the same league, but has really worked well for me….its an older version and is better made than todays Rockler and I have the dust collection package for it….I have been lazy lately Kregging the drawers together hiding the joint under the face plate and back side…..


----------



## moke

Its going on midnite and the wife works me hard on the weekend. I thought our party cove/patio was nice….she called it a "sh*tshow" today…..the rock around the perimeter needs leveling, the flowers more refinement….on and on…..OMG!!! Going to hang it up….nite all…..


----------



## RichT

> I have been lazy lately Kregging the drawers together hiding the joint under the face plate and back side…..
> 
> - moke


At least you're shooting the screws correctly. We had a Youtube wannabe a couple of years ago whose video showed him screwing them through the sides into the front. I told him it was wrong, that those would fail.

He insisted it was right because some Youtube influencer did it that way and he had a million followers, so he must be an expert…lol

Youtube is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## pottz

> My wife goes for Joel Gott and Josh Cellars are her favorites….those are both Cali wines….
> 
> - moke


both good wines,ive drank both !


----------



## pottz

> I ve been out in the shop modifying my Leigh D4R with their VRS so I can avoid being plastered with sawdust when I do dovetails. I got one for my PC 4210 way back and love it.
> 
> I d always planned to add one to the Leigh jig, but every time I thought about it, I needed to get work done and figured ordering one would just set me back on my schedule. I was in Woodcraft today, hanging out in the back room with my buddy the owner, and there was one sitting right on a shelf. He was planning to dump all the left-over Leigh products on eBay (I guess they don t sell well in this market) and I said, hey, that one s mine! He gave me a sweet deal on it.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Cool Rich! I have a rockler, which is not even in the same league, but has really worked well for me….its an older version and is better made than todays Rockler and I have the dust collection package for it….I have been lazy lately Kregging the drawers together hiding the joint under the face plate and back side…..
> 
> - moke


i had the rockler,a POS !


----------



## pottz

> Its going on midnite and the wife works me hard on the weekend. I thought our party cove/patio was nice….she called it a "sh*tshow" today…..the rock around the perimeter needs leveling, the flowers more refinement….on and on…..OMG!!! Going to hang it up….nite all…..
> 
> - moke


cmon buddy get off your lazy ass and make it right.turn off the marg maker and make the wife happy first…............like i do :-/


----------



## RichT

> Its going on midnite and the wife works me hard on the weekend. I thought our party cove/patio was nice….she called it a "sh*tshow" today…..the rock around the perimeter needs leveling, the flowers more refinement….on and on…..OMG!!! Going to hang it up….nite all…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> cmon buddy get off your lazy ass and make it right.turn off the marg maker and make the wife happy first…............like i do :-/
> 
> - pottz


These damned time zones are ruining the thread. We must eliminate them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Its going on midnite and the wife works me hard on the weekend. I thought our party cove/patio was nice….she called it a "sh*tshow" today…..the rock around the perimeter needs leveling, the flowers more refinement….on and on…..OMG!!! Going to hang it up….nite all…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> cmon buddy get off your lazy ass and make it right.turn off the marg maker and make the wife happy first…............like i do :-/
> 
> - pottz
> 
> These damned time zones are ruining the thread. We must eliminate them.
> 
> - Rich


With the immermet and jet speed, 2 would be plenty. They were created when everyone was setting clocks with the sun at high noon. Nobody even knows how to do that anymore )


----------



## RichT

> With the immermet and jet speed, 2 would be plenty. They were created when everyone was setting clocks with the sun at high noon. Nobody even knows how to do that anymore )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No kidding. The average ivy-league intellectual can't even read a clock face anymore. They grew up on digital and that's all they know.

But yeah, two is plenty. There are two hemispheres, so two time zones. Done deal.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Psychologists say IQs are dropping in developed countries. They thought they were hereditary before. They think service economies and digital devices reducing cognitive exercise may be the cause. No studies yet. Add the Israeli study showing heavy pot use drops IQs by 5.5 points by age 40 and the downward spiral becomes predictable, eh?


----------



## controlfreak

Speaking of telling time. In high school I was working in a jewelry store when a women came in looking to buy a watch for her son. I started showing her some nice watches and she said those won't do, he needs digital because he can't tell time. Me being the good salesman, pivoted to our Disney line of digital watches. She than said "I don't think he would like those either, he is twenty three".


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning,

I have both dogs sitting in my chair w me. Maltese mix.

Bob, Amazing fix. Sure you can see it, but you had to show a close up to trained eyes to see it. I say well done!

Pottz, sorry I did not make the party. We opened up a bunch of wine last night w friends, some past it's prime. AKA wine emergency. 
Looking forward to the Gamble pics.

Boys won at cards last night. Today, golf w the lady's and US open final later. Happy Fathers day to you all.

Still finishing the charcutier boards. That Bloxogen is working well.


----------



## Gene01

> -
> These damned time zones are ruining the thread. We must eliminate them.
> 
> - Rich


What's a time zone and how is it meaningful. Ya get outta bed before the sun's up. Ya work till you're tired. Visit with y'all on break. If you guys are exceptionally chatty, break might get extended. 
Don't need no clock to tell me when to eat or sleep. What else is all that important, anyway? 
Haven't worn a watch since my discharge from the military in 1965. Now, those guys were really hung up on schedules. 
I guess "Time marches on" . But, my pace isn't dictated by those marching orders.


----------



## 987Ron

A good Fathers Day Greeting this am. Up and about. Had a nice breakfast and ready for the day.

Lunch with the son and DIL, steaks I hear. Be noisy, they are dog sitting the Granddaughter's Corgi and they have their own Corgi. Litter mates that do not get along. Granddaughter is off with future husband in Italy. He iis a scholar on Roman History and teaches Latin and Greek.

Maybe squeeze in some shop time. Finish the patio by the Blackstone table except for the painting.

Have a nice Fathers day.

2 time zones even would have a natural full length North to South bouncary, the Mississippi.


----------



## EricFai

Been years since I have worn a watch. Up at day break, only use the alarm during the week so I'm not rushed to get out the door for work. Most of the time up before it goes off.


----------



## Gene01

Can't seem to get rid of a duplicate post. So, this one is result. 
Wanna bet gas prices will come down in mid November? After the wake up call.


----------



## pottz

stopped wearing a watch about 20 years ago,it was irritating my wrist one day so i took it off and never put it back on.the young guy thats my salesman wears a smart watch,it tells him when he has a call on his iphone.makes no sense to me,these young kids are too hung up on technology they cant function without it.


----------



## pottz

well time for some yard work before it gets too hot.


----------



## moke

> I have been lazy lately Kregging the drawers together hiding the joint under the face plate and back side…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> At least you re shooting the screws correctly. We had a Youtube wannabe a couple of years ago whose video showed him screwing them through the sides into the front. I told him it was wrong, that those would fail.
> 
> He insisted it was right because some Youtube influencer did it that way and he had a million followers, so he must be an expert…lol
> 
> Youtube is both a blessing and a curse.
> 
> - Rich


Man Rich…you hit that nail on the head!!!I never understood that. If so and so the youtuber says it should be that way…why are you duplicating that anyway? I feel I am an expert at photography and studio work to boot and there are some videos I just can't watch! Its bad enough that everyone that buys a good camera thinks they are a pro….but then to distribute that poor knowledge is worse. Of course, I am not promoting "fact checkers" those folks are truly idiots! Oh BTW I always told folks that would ask me about this mom with a camera or that one…hey I have a really good stove, does that make me a chef? This all applies to WW youtubers too….


----------



## moke

> -
> These damned time zones are ruining the thread. We must eliminate them.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> What s a time zone and how is it meaningful. Ya get outta bed before the sun s up. Ya work till you re tired. Visit with y all on break. If you guys are exceptionally chatty, break might get extended.
> Don t need no clock to tell me when to eat or sleep. What else is all that important, anyway?
> Haven't worn a watch since my discharge from the military in 1965. Now, those guys were really hung up on schedules.
> I guess "Time marches on" . But, my pace isn t dictated by those marching orders.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Ain't retirement great! What day is it anyway? and HEY GET OFF MY LAWN!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well….there goes the Neighborhood….









Panel for a lid being glued up….


----------



## moke

Pottzy…working in the party cove today to make things perfect….evidentially the deck box is dirty on top, the rock is all amiss…(looks fine to me), the flowers need refinement…(that means add a fake butterfly or two)...and the little fence blocking the utilities is not level….so I am going to fix all that except for the butterflies…that her deal. It really nice when she is at work….what am I going to do when she retires in 3 1/2 years…...Lots and Lots of shop time….oh BTW….she has all these honey-do projects then asks me when I am going to have the end table done…..wait…..what?

She evidentially doesn't realize the time it takes to talk with all my good friends on here !!!! WTF?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Suggestions for trac saw kit? Festool is on the table as I want to buy this once, and it works and never be bothered with anything but using it.


----------



## BurlyBob

About wearing a watch. Two days after I retired from the prison we were flying to Germany for a long visit, 3 weeks. When we got back, I took the watch off and today I have no idea where it is. That was April '13.


----------



## corelz125

Never wore a watch on my wrist but its on the phone. You retired guys dont need a watch because you dont need to know when its time to start wrapping up and time to go home.


----------



## corelz125

A city kid went to his grandpa's farm for the weekend.

He tagged along as Pa did what had to be done around the place, taking it all in.

Then Grandpa came across a cow having trouble calving.

He didn't know how the whole process would be taken in by the six-year-old but had no option but to get on with the job of assisting the birth.

When the calf had been 'pulled' and the cow was happily cleaning it up, Pa asked the boy if he had any questions about what he had just seen.

At first, the kid seemed overwhelmed by the experience, but finally asked,

"Just how fast was that calf going when it hit the cow's behind?"


----------



## 987Ron

Table woodworking and sanding done, ready for the paint shop. Maybe Monday.

Pictures later perhaps, then again maybe not. I am lazy.

Off to the sons for lunch. Steaks.

later


----------



## pottz

> Suggestions for trac saw kit? Festool is on the table as I want to buy this once, and it works and never be bothered with anything but using it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny you tryin to start a fight ? )
well ive got a dewalt that ive had for about 10 years now and it's served me quite well.got it with the 59" & 102" tracks. anti kickback and a riving knife.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Fathers Day to all poppas 



> A city kid went to his grandpa's farm for the weekend.
> 
> He tagged along as Pa did what had to be done around the place, taking it all in.
> 
> Then Grandpa came across a cow having trouble calving.
> 
> He didn't know how the whole process would be taken in by the six-year-old but had no option but to get on with the job of assisting the birth.
> 
> When the calf had been 'pulled' and the cow was happily cleaning it up, Pa asked the boy if he had any questions about what he had just seen.
> 
> At first, the kid seemed overwhelmed by the experience, but finally asked,
> 
> "Just how fast was that calf going when it hit the cow's behind?"
> 
> - corelz125


LOL, I never thought of that when pulling calves.


----------



## moke

> I feel I am an expert at photography and studio work to boot and there are some videos I just can t watch! Its bad enough that everyone that buys a good camera thinks they are a pro….but then to distribute that poor knowledge is worse.
> 
> - moke
> 
> We used to call them GWCs-Guys With a Camera. It was hilarious because they figured now they have a fancy camera and models will be lining up to do nude shoots with them.
> 
> I m a very serious amateur. Nowhere near your league I m sure, but I ve learned enough to realize just how crappy most photos-even those in magazines-are these days. Most of the models are lame too. Really sad compared to the old days. I guess digital makes them lazy or something. You know, the "I ll fix it in Photoshop" crowd.
> 
> - Rich


wow you are hot today….twice now you nailed it. In the "old days" art directors were huge pita….nothing was ever right or good enough it seemed….then along came the new gen art directors….I'll shoot it myself and the art dept will fix it….they destroyed the commercial photographers, and then the mamrazzi destroyed the portrait…..photography today borders on pathetic…..sometime google Yosef Karsh. That was a real portrait artist….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny I have the festool ts 75 (1 3/4") deep cut on a 45 deg angle. For waterfall slabs. Works really really well.

Have not used any others.

Do you have access to FWW mag and can pull a tool review? I can. if you want that I will see what I can do to send it to you.

Com on Ron send pics!

Watching the Open. Going to pour one now. I shot 81 today, not bad on a difficult course.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

The trac saw has become a needed tool. While I can use current method and have for 30 years. This is huge upgrade. And with some new funds I can invest in something a bit pricey. Have 5-6 cabinets to build in next year or so. I figure it will earn it's investment.


----------



## BurlyBob

I got the steaks on the Barbie and thinking about a beer run later.


----------



## 64guruman

I have a large Koi Pond and filter cleaning days provides gallons of nutrient rich fertilizer for the garden


----------



## BB1

So, I was going through pictures on my phone (haha…not getting into the picture quality discussion!!). Ran across this one of my past pup from 2015. I was just getting into woodworking and was laying out items for building a large "woodbox" for firewood. As I was getting started I looked over and there she was, staring at me with a doubtful look of "do you know what your doing?" Best shop dog ever! And, unlike in the picture, no more open floor space in my shop!!


----------



## EricFai

Cute Barb, nothing like having a Shop Dog around to listen to you talk things through.


----------



## BurlyBob

I agree having a good shop dog is a wonderful thing. I sure miss our Ducati.

I spent 3 hours in the shop trying to flatten the back of a couple of wide chisels. I sure did not get very far. I think I need to find a good quality course diamond plate. I'm thinking 110 to 150 grit. Anybody got an idea for me? I've done some looking but I can't find something that suits my fancy.


----------



## moke

The Golden's spend everyday in the shop with me….its awesome. Of course they may be there for the Cheetos or licorice.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


no way bob that was photo shopped ! pretty funny though !


----------



## moke

If thieves spent as much time being constructive as destructive we'd all be in better shape.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike I can't tell you just much I agree with you. I remember all the vandalism I had to deal with. Why the hell couldn't they channel all that effort into something more constructive. I never was able to understand what was gained by it.


----------



## Gene01

Whoop-whoop! Wife and son were good to old dad. Son gave me a bottle of Japanese whisky. Tastes a little like scotch. Pretty good stuff. 
Wife got me a Kreg 720 kit. Well, she allowed me to buy it. Got it mounted and operational. Enjoying the Whisky as a reward for getting it working.


----------



## pottz

> Whoop-whoop! Wife and son were good to old dad. Son gave me a bottle of Japanese whisky. Tastes a little like scotch. Pretty good stuff.
> Wife got me a Kreg 720 kit. Well, she allowed me to buy it. Got it mounted and operational. Enjoying the Whisky as a reward for getting it working.
> 
> - Gene Howe


japanese whiskey gene !!! is that even a real thing ?


----------



## corelz125

Thieves are ingenious sometimes and very creative. Too bad they can't use it for a good cause.


----------



## corelz125

That is some look she'd have you BB. She was a big girl wasn't she?


----------



## corelz125

Isn't Saki a Japanese rice whisky?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If thieves spent as much time being constructive as destructive we d all be in better shape.
> 
> - moke


No doubt about that! The latest research says elephants have a cortex that processes feelings of empathy. They are not greedy and do not take more than they need. They are not aggressive or violent. I have concluded they are more intelligent than ******************** sapiens ;(( Lots of crime in the news here to celebrate the holiday ;(( The was a guy a couple of days ago whose neighbor helped him prevent an armed carjacking. He was very lucky, survived and only lost a couple of teeth and a little piece of his tongue.


----------



## pottz

> Isn t Saki a Japanese rice whisky?
> 
> - corelz125


i tried saki once,from my japanese friend,never again !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no way bob that was photo shopped ! pretty funny though !
> 
> - pottz


Thieves are very creative. I doubt they could photo chop that accurately )


----------



## pottz

hey i just wanna divert the talk away from doom and gloom for a moment and wish all you dads had a great fathers day ! now back to our regularaly scheduled gloom !


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no way bob that was photo shopped ! pretty funny though !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thieves are very creative. I doubt they could photo chop that accurately )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


bob no way in hell did they perfectly balance a full sized truck on one jack !


----------



## BB1

> That is some look she d have you BB. She was a big girl wasn t she?
> 
> - corelz125


Haha…lot of hair! She ranged 85-88 pounds (smaller than her step sister who was around 90 or so or our current "big girl" who is 95+)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey i just wanna divert the talk away from doom and gloom for a moment and wish all you dads had a great fathers day ! now back to our regularaly scheduled gloom !
> 
> - pottz


Happy poppa's day!

Now, gloom and doom: New York, California, and Washington rank 1,2,3 as the rudest states ;((
https://moneywise.com/a/ch-c/these-25-states-rank-the-worst-for-bad-behaviour/?


----------



## pottz

> That is some look she d have you BB. She was a big girl wasn t she?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Haha…lot of hair! She ranged 85-88 pounds (smaller than her step sister who was around 90 or so or our current "big girl" who is 95+)
> 
> - BB1


she's a beauty barb.we had a shepherd back when i was a kid. he was a great grandson of the original rin tin tin shephard. he got mean as he got older and we had to get rid of him.was quaratined 3 times and the city warned us of law suits.dad said gotta go.sad day he was beautiful.lets just say no one messed with my mom ! he was bad ass !!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no way bob that was photo shopped ! pretty funny though !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thieves are very creative. I doubt they could photo chop that accurately )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob no way in hell did they perfectly balance a full sized truck on one jack !
> 
> - pottz


OK, I couldn't resist the opportunity to be facetious


----------



## moke

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no way bob that was photo shopped ! pretty funny though !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thieves are very creative. I doubt they could photo chop that accurately )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob no way in hell did they perfectly balance a full sized truck on one jack !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK, I couldn t resist the opportunity to be facetious
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


If that was photoshopped why are the wheels "sagging"? they are hanging form not weight being on them or the A arms - it could be but hard to say…..all the highlights and shadows aline….


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no way bob that was photo shopped ! pretty funny though !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thieves are very creative. I doubt they could photo chop that accurately )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob no way in hell did they perfectly balance a full sized truck on one jack !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK, I couldn t resist the opportunity to be facetious
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If that was photoshopped why are the wheels "sagging"? they are hanging form not weight being on them or the A arms - it could be but hard to say…..
> 
> - moke


easy mike they could have had a jack on all for wheels which would have still sagged,then photo shopped the jacks out. cmon man you really think they balanced that truck on one jack in the middle !!!!!


----------



## moke

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no way bob that was photo shopped ! pretty funny though !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thieves are very creative. I doubt they could photo chop that accurately )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob no way in hell did they perfectly balance a full sized truck on one jack !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK, I couldn t resist the opportunity to be facetious
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If that was photoshopped why are the wheels "sagging"? they are hanging form not weight being on them or the A arms - it could be but hard to say…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> easy mike they could have had a jack on all for wheels which would have still sagged,then photo shopped the jacks out. cmon man you really think they balanced that truck on one jack in the middle !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I thought of that…and that is the only way it could have been done….the copy and pasted the one jack to the middle…if so, someone knows what they are doing…..I have spent thousands of hours on P/S usually stuff like that is much more crudely done


----------



## moke

Pottzy….I don't think I am ever going to get to show off my yard….the grass is awful. I fertilized with a pull behind spreader on Thursday and the revolving pin must have worn the hole around it far larger. I can follow the center of fertilizer wherever I went, right in the middle by a brownish streak. It is not going to rain until Friday, so I have been trying to dilute the streak by hand. The girls pee spots have just moved across the back driveway. The parking in the front of the house has as many weeds as grass sprigs….clover, water grass, maple seedlings form the helicopters….I can't put anything on it for two more cuttings…..I be lucky if I have any grass by then!!!! Not happy….


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no way bob that was photo shopped ! pretty funny though !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thieves are very creative. I doubt they could photo chop that accurately )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob no way in hell did they perfectly balance a full sized truck on one jack !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK, I couldn t resist the opportunity to be facetious
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If that was photoshopped why are the wheels "sagging"? they are hanging form not weight being on them or the A arms - it could be but hard to say…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> easy mike they could have had a jack on all for wheels which would have still sagged,then photo shopped the jacks out. cmon man you really think they balanced that truck on one jack in the middle !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought of that…and that is the only way it could have been done….the copy and pasted the one jack to the middle…if so, someone knows what they are doing…..I have spent thousands of hours on P/S usually stuff like that is much more crudely done
> 
> - moke


yeah think about it,you really think they could have balanced a truck like that,especially considering they were stealing the wheels and time was a major consideration ?
plus where in the middle of the truck could you place the jack and support it ?


----------



## moke

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no way bob that was photo shopped ! pretty funny though !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thieves are very creative. I doubt they could photo chop that accurately )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob no way in hell did they perfectly balance a full sized truck on one jack !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK, I couldn t resist the opportunity to be facetious
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If that was photoshopped why are the wheels "sagging"? they are hanging form not weight being on them or the A arms - it could be but hard to say…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> easy mike they could have had a jack on all for wheels which would have still sagged,then photo shopped the jacks out. cmon man you really think they balanced that truck on one jack in the middle !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought of that…and that is the only way it could have been done….the copy and pasted the one jack to the middle…if so, someone knows what they are doing…..I have spent thousands of hours on P/S usually stuff like that is much more crudely done
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah think about it,you really think they could have balanced a truck like that,especially considering they were stealing the wheels and time was a major consideration ?
> plus where in the middle of the truck could you place the jack and support it ?
> 
> - pottz


Hey Topa…get a hold of this Kevin to settle this!!!!!


----------



## corelz125

90 lbs are bigs dogs BB. Whats are Dollee and Teddee weighing in at? My dog was almost 90lb we had to put him on a diet.


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy….I don t think I am ever going to get to show off my yard….the grass is awful. I fertilized with a pull behind spreader on Thursday and the revolving pin must have worn the hole around it far larger. I can follow the center of fertilizer wherever I went, right in the middle by a brownish streak. It is not going to rain until Friday, so I have been trying to dilute the streak by hand. The girls pee spots have just moved across the back driveway. The parking in the front of the house has as many weeds as grass sprigs….clover, water grass, maple seedlings form the helicopters….I can t put anything on it for two more cuttings…..I be lucky if I have any grass by then!!!! Not happy….
> 
> - moke


nobody is wanting perfection bud,just show us what you have ?


----------



## pottz

> 90 lbs are bigs dogs BB. Whats are Dollee and Teddee weighing in at? My dog was almost 90lb we had to put him on a diet.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah after the last vet visit and they said she weighs 29lbs we got her cut down.the vet says she's ok but no more.she should be 23-25lbs.


----------



## moke

> Pottzy….I don t think I am ever going to get to show off my yard….the grass is awful. I fertilized with a pull behind spreader on Thursday and the revolving pin must have worn the hole around it far larger. I can follow the center of fertilizer wherever I went, right in the middle by a brownish streak. It is not going to rain until Friday, so I have been trying to dilute the streak by hand. The girls pee spots have just moved across the back driveway. The parking in the front of the house has as many weeds as grass sprigs….clover, water grass, maple seedlings form the helicopters….I can t put anything on it for two more cuttings…..I be lucky if I have any grass by then!!!! Not happy….
> 
> - moke
> 
> nobody is wanting perfection bud,just show us what you have ?
> 
> - pottz


Let me introduce you to my wife!!!


----------



## BB1

About 95 and 65. They are funny as they chase and play. The little one uses her agility to counteract the big ones absolute speed. Both are fast when they get going.


> 90 lbs are bigs dogs BB. Whats are Dollee and Teddee weighing in at? My dog was almost 90lb we had to put him on a diet.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## moke

hanging it up for today…..


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy….I don t think I am ever going to get to show off my yard….the grass is awful. I fertilized with a pull behind spreader on Thursday and the revolving pin must have worn the hole around it far larger. I can follow the center of fertilizer wherever I went, right in the middle by a brownish streak. It is not going to rain until Friday, so I have been trying to dilute the streak by hand. The girls pee spots have just moved across the back driveway. The parking in the front of the house has as many weeds as grass sprigs….clover, water grass, maple seedlings form the helicopters….I can t put anything on it for two more cuttings…..I be lucky if I have any grass by then!!!! Not happy….
> 
> - moke
> 
> nobody is wanting perfection bud,just show us what you have ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Let me introduce you to my wife!!!
> 
> - moke


*LMAO !!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> hanging it up for today…..
> 
> - moke


ive got about an hour left and then i gotta get ready for 4:15am. god i am jealous of you retirees ! but then again your all closer to death !


----------



## RichT

> Isn t Saki a Japanese rice whisky?
> 
> - corelz125


Nah, it's rice wine. Japanese whiskeys are the rage these days. I've never tried one though.


----------



## pottz

> Isn t Saki a Japanese rice whisky?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Nah, it s rice wine. Japanese whiskeys are the rage these days. I ve never tried one though.
> 
> - Rich


sorry but when i speak whiskey,bourban,scotch,the term japanese just doesn't pop into my head !


----------



## corelz125

30 lb difference is an entire beagle


----------



## corelz125

Sapporo is the only Japanese liquor i only had


----------



## pottz

> Sapporo is the only Japanese liquor i only had
> 
> - corelz125


they need to stick with sushi,let americans make "american" whiskey.saki "sucks" !!!!!


----------



## RichT

> Sapporo is the only Japanese liquor i only had
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> they need to stick with sushi,let americans make "american" whiskey.saki "sucks" !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Sapporo is beer. Yeah, I've tasted sake and it wasn't gross, but I had no desire to take a second taste. But then, I've eaten cricket tacos and wanted more. Go figure.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our photo guru says it is real )



> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no way bob that was photo shopped ! pretty funny though !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thieves are very creative. I doubt they could photo chop that accurately )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob no way in hell did they perfectly balance a full sized truck on one jack !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK, I couldn t resist the opportunity to be facetious
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If that was photoshopped why are the wheels "sagging"? they are hanging form not weight being on them or the A arms - it could be but hard to say…..all the highlights and shadows aline….
> 
> - moke


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no way bob that was photo shopped ! pretty funny though !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thieves are very creative. I doubt they could photo chop that accurately )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob no way in hell did they perfectly balance a full sized truck on one jack !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK, I couldn t resist the opportunity to be facetious
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If that was photoshopped why are the wheels "sagging"? they are hanging form not weight being on them or the A arms - it could be but hard to say…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> easy mike they could have had a jack on all for wheels which would have still sagged,then photo shopped the jacks out. cmon man you really think they balanced that truck on one jack in the middle !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought of that…and that is the only way it could have been done….the copy and pasted the one jack to the middle…if so, someone knows what they are doing…..I have spent thousands of hours on P/S usually stuff like that is much more crudely done
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah think about it,you really think they could have balanced a truck like that,especially considering they were stealing the wheels and time was a major consideration ?
> plus where in the middle of the truck could you place the jack and support it ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Hey Topa…get a hold of this Kevin to settle this!!!!!*
> 
> - moke


No idea who he is. Grandson sent me this from the web.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Email notice failure ;(( I thought you guys shut down early. It happens more and more. The other day an email failed to go to NPFA about propane code. Reminds me of one of my first email accounts. It was close to 50% failure. The company's customer service used another company for reliability ))))))))) They admitted they had issues ))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gene, is the 720 kreg better than the original version? I think they called it the master system (I have that)

I am w pottz No Whiskey from Japan, no the truck is not balanced on one jack. (I try not to buy Japanese) i.e. Uncle Wah.

Pottz some Gamble house pics please.

Up at 3am today. Going to be a difficult day.

Golf then help a friend reinstall some drawers in a cabinet.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny,

FWW mag does not have a review of track saws. They do have on review of the festool 55,(current) and an old one on the dewalt. I think that is strange they have not done a review of all the current track saws.


----------



## Gene01

> Whoop-whoop! Wife and son were good to old dad. Son gave me a bottle of Japanese whisky. Tastes a little like scotch. Pretty good stuff.
> Wife got me a Kreg 720 kit. Well, she allowed me to buy it. Got it mounted and operational. Enjoying the Whisky as a reward for getting it working.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> japanese whiskey gene !!! is that even a real thing ?
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, Potzy. It's called "Tenjaku". Label says it's pure malt. 86 proof. 
He found it at Cosco.

Petey, it's quite a bit better. They really put some thought into it. The work holding mechanism is ingenious. The drill bit is etched with the most common wood thicknesses and the stop has a window that allows for perfect settings. No need to measure, anymore. There's also, a neat clamp to hold the mechanism to a bench. I nounted mine on a piece of 3/4 ply. And, the clamps throat is plenty long to accommodate the ply and a heavy bench top. The footprint is larger than the original but still fits on the ply that the old one was mounted on. 
All in all, it's a winner.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning having my coffee as the wife is out cooking on the Blackstone, Bacon, eggs, etc.

Shop time is painting day. Then some Osmo on some walnut for the boxes. Lots of small pieces. Wear old clothes as I am messy, even if I wear a shop apron which I do not like shop aprons. Hot, binding,

Pretty day here, sunny and not as hot last weeks but still hot.

Dog weights, both of our Chessies were over 100 lbs. 105 for the last, no fat, very athletic. Labs more around 60-70 for the males as I remember, current female old lady 55. Corgi pup is 16 lbs. Will get to maybe 25-30 she was the largest of the litter females. Breeder called her Big Girl.

Later


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been sitting here at the computer all night. Watching Youtube videos. This insomnia sucks! I may head off for a nap shortly .


----------



## corelz125

During their vacation and while they were visiting Jerusalem, George's mother-in-law died.
With death certificates in hand, George went to the American Consulate Office to make arrangements to send the body back to the states for proper burial.
The Consul, after hearing of the death of the mother-in-law, told George that the sending of a body back to the States for burial is very, very expensive.
It could cost as much as $5,000.00.
The Consul continues, in most cases the person responsible for the remains normally decides to bury the body here.
This would only cost $150.00.
George thinks for some time and answers, "I don't care how much it will cost to send the body back; that's what I want to do."
The Consul, after hearing this, says, "You must have loved your mother-in-law very much consdering the difference in price."
"No, it's not that," says George. "You see, I know of a case years ago of a person that was buried here in Jerusalem. On the third day he arose from the dead ! I just can't take that chance.


----------



## Gene01

> "No, it's not that," says George. "You see, I know of a case years ago of a person that was buried here in Jerusalem. On the third day he arose from the dead ! I just can't take that chance.
> 
> - corelz125
> </blockquote
> Too funny!! Good chuckle outta that one. Thanks.


----------



## moke

> During their vacation and while they were visiting Jerusalem, George's mother-in-law died.
> With death certificates in hand, George went to the American Consulate Office to make arrangements to send the body back to the states for proper burial.
> The Consul, after hearing of the death of the mother-in-law, told George that the sending of a body back to the States for burial is very, very expensive.
> It could cost as much as $5,000.00.
> The Consul continues, in most cases the person responsible for the remains normally decides to bury the body here.
> This would only cost $150.00.
> George thinks for some time and answers, "I don't care how much it will cost to send the body back; that's what I want to do."
> The Consul, after hearing this, says, "You must have loved your mother-in-law very much consdering the difference in price."
> "No, it's not that," says George. "You see, I know of a case years ago of a person that was buried here in Jerusalem. On the third day he arose from the dead ! I just can't take that chance.
> 
> - corelz125


I can relate…..my FIL was cremated!


----------



## moke

Well another rousing day of watering…..hot all week here need rain….grass starting to get crunchy.

Gracie the older of the Goldens is having a hard time jumping up on the bed…and it is one of those really high beds. I feel sorry for her, the younger one, Sophie, jumps up and kind of looks down at her, as if to say, tough luck!
So I took a couple pillows and got down on the floor with Gracie. I woke up about about an hour later in pain, from basically sleeping on concrete…..in the summer we sleep in the lowest level, and the floor is concrete covered by laminate flooring. I was stiff and sore, and barely able to move, I was amazed that the cracking sounds my body made! But the wosrt thing was the dog was gone! She was in the family room, on the couch…..I guess I've learned not to be nice…..


----------



## 987Ron

Mike, My experience has shown me that many times the Dog is smarter than the Human. Comfort, danger, where is the food, time to nap, etc. Now the pup has yet to learn where to pee. But she is Corgi.

Just don't go out in the yard and roll around in the dirt or worse the poo piles. Haven't tried it myself but have cleaned a dog or two that did. Bad.


----------



## moke

> Mike, My experience has shown me that many times the Dog is smarter than the Human. Comfort, danger, where is the food, time to nap, etc. Now the pup has yet to learn where to pee. But she is Corgi.
> 
> Just don t go out in the yard and roll around in the dirt or worse the poo piles. Haven t tried it myself but have cleaned a dog or two that did. Bad.
> 
> - 987Ron


LOL Ron…don't think I could get down there today!!!!


----------



## corelz125

You have to build her one of those steps that lead up to the bed Mike. My dog isn't allowed on any furniture. If he was on the bed somebody else would have to sleep some place else.


----------



## moke

> You have to build her one of those steps that lead up to the bed Mike. My dog isn t allowed on any furniture. If he was on the bed somebody else would have to sleep some place else.
> 
> - corelz125


There is no place to put that….I have a set I built many years a go for another dog….I smashed my toe into it too many times and it had to go….We started not allowing the dogs on the furniture…..it changed when we got a puppy….my wife says, " Isn't she cute up there?" We were done


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke,

It's time to build stairs or a ramp for the old dawg. Just saw you have no room.

I put the drawers in for my friend. Piece of cake, the hardware was removed, so all I did was screw it back in.

I am stunned from the heat and getting up at 3am. I can relate Bbob.

Despite that I shot a 3 over 75 today.

BTW my mom (90) is in the hospital, one of our Nieces dogs knocked her over. Trip to SC has been postponed. Her hip is broken. Surgery, today or tomorrow.


----------



## RichT

> There is no place to put that….I have a set I built many years a go for another dog….I smashed my toe into it too many times and it had to go….We started not allowing the dogs on the furniture…..it changed when we got a puppy….my wife says, " Isn t she cute up there?" We were done
> 
> - moke


This is easy. Get rid of the bed and just throw the mattress on the floor. Problem solved. If your wife protests, report her to the ASPCA.


----------



## pottz

> Moke,
> 
> It s time to build stairs or a ramp for the old dawg. Just saw you have no room.
> 
> I put the drawers in for my friend. Piece of cake, the hardware was removed, so all I did was screw it back in.
> 
> I am stunned from the heat and getting up at 3am. I can relate Bbob.
> 
> Despite that I shot a 3 over 75 today.
> 
> BTW my mom (90) is in the hospital, one of our Nieces dogs knocked her over. Trip to SC has been postponed. Her hip is broken. Surgery, today or tomorrow.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i sure hope mom does ok breaking a hip at 90 is not good.


----------



## corelz125

Best wishes for a fast recovery for your mom Petey


----------



## 987Ron

Best to your Mom.


----------



## Gene01

Prayers for your mom, Petey.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks guys

She is out of surgery and doing well. Doc liked her bone density. Must have been all that gardening growing up.

We may head up when my sis is ready for company.

But for now I get shop time.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Raining like nobodys business right now.

A good test for the new roof.

Dawgs don't care about the thunder. And it is big!


----------



## BurlyBob

I just can't get motivated to go out and do anything.


----------



## 987Ron

> I just can t get motivated to go out and do anything.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Have days like that, so I don't. Enjoy the down time.


----------



## moke

> There is no place to put that….I have a set I built many years a go for another dog….I smashed my toe into it too many times and it had to go….We started not allowing the dogs on the furniture…..it changed when we got a puppy….my wife says, " Isn t she cute up there?" We were done
> 
> - moke
> 
> This is easy. Get rid of the bed and just throw the mattress on the floor. Problem solved. If your wife protests, report her to the ASPCA.
> 
> - Rich


Rich…I'll mention that to her….may I give her your phone number?
BTW just a hint…she goes right for the nads…


----------



## Gene01

My new toy. Works like a charm.sorry for the sideways picture.


----------



## RichT

> Rich…I ll mention that to her….may I give her your phone number?
> BTW just a hint…she goes right for the nads…
> 
> - moke


Perhaps I was a bit hasty in my judgement.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny,
> 
> FWW mag does not have a review of track saws. They do have on review of the festool 55,(current) and an old one on the dewalt. I think that is strange they have not done a review of all the current track saws.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks.


----------



## moke

> My new toy. Works like a charm.sorry for the sideways picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Nice set up Gene! Is it something that those of us with the older system should upgrade to?


----------



## Gene01

> My new toy. Works like a charm.sorry for the sideways picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly a huge improvement. Someone really had their think vlcap on when the designed it.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Nice set up Gene! Is it something that those of us with the older system should upgrade to?
> 
> - moke


----------



## pottz

ok now i can see it clearly.it just tipped over gene,i just pushed it back up !


----------



## moke

> ok now i can see it clearly.it just tipped over gene,i just pushed it back up !
> 
> - pottz


The Duck would be proud of you


----------



## Gene01

Thanks. Potzy


----------



## corelz125

The ducks feathers would of been ruffled with that one


----------



## moke

The duck needs to show his beak!!!!


----------



## RichT

> Nice set up Gene! Is it something that those of us with the older system should upgrade to?
> 
> - moke


If you currently have a K4 or K5, there's no reason to upgrade. The 520 and 720 are excellent jigs however. Don't let the model numbers fool you. One is not better than the other, they're just different.

The 720 is more of a benchtop model. It uses their AutoMaxx technology to eliminate the need to adjust it for different board thicknesses.

The 520 uses a pistol-grip clamping mechanism to account for different thicknesses. It's designed to be used either on the benchtop with the accessory package, or it can be clamped directly to the workpiece. In the case of large, unwieldy boards that would be difficult to maneuver across a benchtop-mounted jig, that would be a huge benefit.


----------



## bandit571

My Fancy Router Table..









Was in use tonight….









reset the fence…









Fence does have Start & STOP lines….


----------



## Peteybadboy

BBob,

I am just coming out of low motivation myself… I find it helpful to just go to the shop and look around. Maybe sweep up, put things back, that always helps me.

What cha making bandit? Is that a huge dovetail bit?

Gene/Rich thanks for posting the latest kreg jig info. I will look into a upgrade.

I have a fee day today.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey No married man ever has a free day. Even if told he does.

Morning, first day of summer, now the heat is official. Even the nights are warm.

Hope to finish up the table today, but the humidity and paint drying are fighting. Sit it out in the sun later.

Have a good day.


----------



## Gene01

> Nice set up Gene! Is it something that those of us with the older system should upgrade to?
> 
> - moke
> 
> If you currently have a K4 or K5, there s no reason to upgrade. The 520 and 720 are excellent jigs however. Don t let the model numbers fool you. One is not better than the other, they re just different.
> 
> The 720 is more of a benchtop model. It uses their AutoMaxx technology to eliminate the need to adjust it for different board thicknesses.
> 
> The 520 uses a pistol-grip clamping mechanism to account for different thicknesses. It s designed to be used either on the benchtop with the accessory package, or it can be clamped directly to the workpiece. In the case of large, unwieldy boards that would be difficult to maneuver across a benchtop-mounted jig, that would be a huge benefit.
> 
> - Rich


Mine is mounted on a scrap of 3/4 ply and clamped to a Work Mate. Could have just as easily clamped it to the bench but, it was full. Yesterday, I poked holes in 4 ea. 6' 2X8s. Not too difficult for this old man. That's likely the most unwieldy piece I'll be using. Have no plans for poking holes in a full sheet of ply. 
The things I really like about this unit are #1. the AutoMaxx work holder, #2. dust collection. #3 on board tool holders. #4 the etched drill bit, eliminating the need to measure for the stop placement.
It is surely a better set up than my old K2.


----------



## RichT

> It is surely a better set up than my old K2.
> 
> - Gene Howe


We should form a K2 club.


----------



## pottz

> It is surely a better set up than my old K2.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> We should form a K2 club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


ive got one of those my dad had from way back.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning, I got the first half of my coffee cup down and regrouping for today. It's suppose to be real warm, 78.
I'm going to get my neighbor's help moving the bench tops around so I can scribe the positions for the back legs. Then I get to devise a strategy for the mortises in the legs. Should be a productive day.


----------



## pottz

> The duck needs to show his beak!!!!
> 
> - moke


yeah ive never seen him stay away so long.ive reached out to him but no reason given.leeroyman is the latest to disappear.i see he changed his name to "away". not sure what that means ?


----------



## bandit571

1/2" Dovetail bit….came in a Orange & white plastic box….CMT?

Half blind Dovetails..









Need the sockets milled….neater this way, than me doing these by hand….will make the "tails" to match by hand, though….collar for a raised panel lid…for a small "Hobbit Tool Chest".....

heading to the mid 90s , today….may hide out in the shop, this afternoon…


----------



## RichT

> 1/2" Dovetail bit….came in a Orange & white plastic box….CMT?
> 
> - bandit571


It's amazing you can get any work done between posting the same stuff here, the woodshed, to your blog, and all the other threads.

They're easy to recognize though-one-of-a-kind photos. I've never seen any others like them.


----------



## moke

> The duck needs to show his beak!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> yeah ive never seen him stay away so long.ive reached out to him but no reason given.leeroyman is the latest to disappear.i see he changed his name to "away". not sure what that means ?
> 
> - pottz


I get an email once or twice a week. He sends funny little videos….I enjoy them, but they are not suitable to share on here…..I have never asked him to come back, I figure he will in his time

I have repainted the table tops of the bar, 4 bar stools, and outdoor dining table…I just have 6 chairs to go…3 today..let them sit inside, three next week…..done

still watering everyday….can't wait to see the water bill….washed the jeep yesterday after painting….how convenient that the wife gets it dirty going to work on her Dads house and the top is off, so can't do a car wash…..I guess the pool boy, Moke, can do it! I told her she could run it through a car wash and get her shower at the same time.

Supposed to be 100 today, so I'll be painting those chairs in the AC shop!


----------



## pottz

> 1/2" Dovetail bit….came in a Orange & white plastic box….CMT?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> It s amazing you can get any work done between posting the same stuff here, the woodshed, to your blog, and all the other threads.
> 
> They re easy to recognize though-one-of-a-kind photos. I ve never seen any others like them.
> 
> - Rich


well i sure enjoy seeing em everywhere i go ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ok the plan (my plan Ron) was to start moving the sand bags I filled to stop the dirt washing away during heavy rain before we had a lawn. Was not sure where to move it and spread it around.

Wife says why don't you fill the Big pots? That sounded like a good idea. Kill to birds w one stone.

BTW "we could use another big pot", and some of those inserts for drainage. So I drove done almost to Naple, I bought one large 200lb pot and the other stuff we needed.

I figured out to get the 200lb pot out of the truck (made a ramp) and rolled it 50 yards to the back sun deck.

Made a bunch of trips with the referbed lawn cart (that came in handy) resting in between trips. It's hot here.

Done for the day

Going to get a beer or two.

Ron you are prescient. Was not a free day, but I enjoyed it


----------



## RichT

Speaking of dovetails. I just finished six drawers worth on my ancient D4. Still does the job though. I can't believe how well the VRS works to control dust with the Festool CT 26.


----------



## bandit571

4 corners done..









All 4 sides also have a groove milled..









Just need to fit a panel into this collar…









Then raise the panel, and a rebate on the underside….getting there..


----------



## EricFai

Nicely done Bandit.


----------



## RichT

> 4 corners done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## pottz

> 4 corners done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


thats great a filler,never get to use it much though !


----------



## splintergroup

Been working on a commission this past weekend.
I hate commissions, more pressure for perfection and the necessity of actually finishing something!
The manager of our gallery works for nothing given the lean sales and low profitability. sShe works hard and asked if I would make a DVD/tape cabinet to replace her shelf she uses. She wanted to hide the ugly and keep the dust out.

They are on a limited income (retired) so I told her I had a bunch of red oak from some college auction dorm desks I'd provide on the cheap versus mega-bucks for lumberyard wood.
Need to design around the short stock I have.

Needed to make some dominos since the carcass will be frame/panel.










The side panel frames, dry assembled so I can round over the inside edges and get the transition at the corners "Perfect". Can't do this with the panels in place.









Back panel has ship-lapped panels. Dry assembly after all the routing operations are done.










I'll joint the sides and back with dados, dado in a bottom, make the doors, then add 8/4 legs to the corners.

Sliding shelves are in the mix.
Planning to pre-stain and pre-finish a lot of this before assembly.


----------



## RichT

> Back panel has ship-lapped panels. Dry assembly after all the routing operations are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup


Now *THAT* is some nice, tight joinery. No Timbermate for you!


----------



## splintergroup

Thanks Rich. Humidity was 10% when I began and I designed the ship laps to handle 70% based on the shrinkulator. Outta be fun aligning the six panels (planning to center glue each one to the top/bottom rails)

No filler, but once the humidity goes up a bit, I can do some sanding without the DC or a mask and make color matched filler in my nose 8^P

I know TMI!


----------



## RichT

> thats great a filler,never get to use it much though !
> 
> - pottz


I think of it as training wheels for woodworkers. Most of us grow out of it.


----------



## corelz125

Dont mean to disappoint you German fellas but Germany can't make a metal plane. So far every German metal plane I've come across needs a lot of work.


----------



## corelz125

Nice work there splinter


----------



## bandit571

Collar in that picture is only a dry fit…and a bit loose because I need to take it back apart a few more times….so, things are not driven all the way home….have to, with Maple…..

Although..someday, I just MIGHT get these sort of things figured out…









Maybe…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Dont mean to disappoint you German fellas but Germany can t make a metal plane. So far every German metal plane I ve come across needs a lot of work.
> 
> - corelz125


I'm not disappointed. We swore allegiance to King George II when we got here.


----------



## EricFai

Looking good Splinter.

Looking good Bandit.


----------



## moke

> Although..someday, I just MIGHT get these sort of things figured out…
> 
> Maybe…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Or maybe not
> 
> - Rich


Easy!!! Be nice….you are escalating this!!!!


----------



## pottz

> thats great a filler,never get to use it much though !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I think of it as training wheels for woodworkers. Most of us grow out of it.
> 
> - Rich


yeah usually i need it when ive had too much to drink and should have walked away till the next day !


----------



## pottz

> Dont mean to disappoint you German fellas but Germany can t make a metal plane. So far every German metal plane I ve come across needs a lot of work.
> 
> - corelz125


so…..you found one fault ? besides we dont use hand planes we engineer highly precise machines to plane our wood that will do in 30 seconds what takes you hand tool guys an hour. ;-/


----------



## pottz

> Although..someday, I just MIGHT get these sort of things figured out…
> 
> Maybe…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Or maybe not
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Easy!!! Be nice….you are escalating this!!!!
> 
> - moke


elavator up ? top floor please !


----------



## pottz

> Dont mean to disappoint you German fellas but Germany can t make a metal plane. So far every German metal plane I ve come across needs a lot of work.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I m not disappointed. We swore allegiance to King George II when we got here.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


only reason the hand planes are poor quality is because we found better and easier ways to plane wood and quit trying to improve em.


----------



## corelz125

> Dont mean to disappoint you German fellas but Germany can t make a metal plane. So far every German metal plane I ve come across needs a lot of work.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I m not disappointed. We swore allegiance to King George II when we got here.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> only reason the hand planes are poor quality is because we found better and easier ways to plane wood and quit trying to improve em.
> 
> - pottz


There are people out there still today trying to improve them.


----------



## pottz

> Dont mean to disappoint you German fellas but Germany can t make a metal plane. So far every German metal plane I ve come across needs a lot of work.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I m not disappointed. We swore allegiance to King George II when we got here.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> only reason the hand planes are poor quality is because we found better and easier ways to plane wood and quit trying to improve em.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There are people out there still today trying to improve them.
> 
> - corelz125


hard headed hand planers maybe. ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Dont mean to disappoint you German fellas but Germany can t make a metal plane. So far every German metal plane I ve come across needs a lot of work.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I m not disappointed. We swore allegiance to King George II when we got here.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> only reason the hand planes are poor quality is because we found better and easier ways to plane wood and quit trying to improve em.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There are people out there still today trying to improve them.
> 
> - corelz125


35 years ago the gunsmith of Williamsburg was here giving a seminar about building flintlock rifles. He had some high-speed photos of 18th-century flintlocks sparking to ignite the pan. He had the same for the highest quality modern locks. The 18th-century flintlocks were faster with more sparks. Modern technology could not match their performance )


----------



## RichT

> Or maybe not
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Easy!!! Be nice….you are escalating this!!!!
> 
> - moke


I'm being easy. It was a light-hearted quip. Bandit knows I admire his craftsmanship. It's kinda like if I teased Sammy Sosa about being a T-Ball rookie. No one would ever take that seriously.


----------



## BurlyBob

I love that Timber mate wood filler. It's so much easier to clean up than anything else. I did get only one piece glued onto the bench top. After going thru my lumber stack, I really need to order some more red oak and a little cherry.


----------



## moke

> Or maybe not
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Easy!!! Be nice….you are escalating this!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> I'm being easy. It was a light-hearted quip. Bandit knows I admire his craftsmanship. It's kinda like if I teased Sammy Sosa about being a T-Ball rookie. No one would ever take that seriously.
> 
> - Rich


It certainly did not come across that way….and most of all Cricket will not take it that way…..make no mistake it will not fly on here….


----------



## pottz

well looks like another dead night gone wrong….......im done !


----------



## BurlyBob

Me too. Time for some shut eye!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Sore from yesterday's work, moving dirt (wet sand), more today. finish the charcuterie boards, and turn 3 pegs to hang the boards.

Splint and Bandit - nice work.

Looks like BBob is back in action.

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, Hot day today 99

Petey: I teased you yesterday on the things wives find for us to do on our day off.  I got a list for today, mostly shopping things. To many yard things I do not want in the P-car, can not even drive it.

Get the list done first then maybe find time for the shop….

Coffee is perked or dripped, well ready. Later.


----------



## Gene01

When pondering another's methods and procedures, any urge to criticize is always tempered by a biblical reference my very religious grandmother used.
"First, remove the beam out of your own eye, and then you can see clearly to remove the speck out of your brother's eye".


----------



## pottz

looks like we got spam for breakfast again.


----------



## corelz125

Spam for breakfast might be the doing of the duck


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….panel work, later today….maybe a glue up, tomorrow?

Looks like I missed the Spam?


----------



## Gene01

> Morning to ya….panel work, later today….maybe a glue up, tomorrow?
> 
> Looks like I missed the Spam?
> 
> - bandit571


Aw shucks. I had the eggs ready, too.


----------



## 987Ron

Just to prove I do something in the shop, a picture of a very simple table for the patio for use with the Blackstone Griddle. Nothing special, unusual or worth much more than a glance. Proof is all it is. Pine, painted, 3 coats, 32 " x 16" x 32 inches tall.



















No comments solicited, wanted or needed, just a simple table. Now I can get back to the boxes for Christmas.


----------



## pottz

> Morning to ya….panel work, later today….maybe a glue up, tomorrow?
> 
> Looks like I missed the Spam?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Aw shucks. I had the eggs ready, too.
> 
> - Gene Howe


it didn't taste good so i sent it back ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning, I missed the spam, darn it.


----------



## EricFai

Ron, the table looks nice, well fitting for a sun porch.


----------



## moke

sorry for the fireworks last night guys….

I know you don't want comments Ron…but I think that is a perfect table for the blackstone. It is the right size and will be handy for you.

What were we spammed with today? Let me guess…plans?

Gene you have me thinking now…maybe I should have one of the new Kregs…..I want the "mountable one" Which one do I want?


----------



## corelz125

Ron there's no doubting you working in the shop. We see pics of your past projects and they're all top notch work.


----------



## Gene01

Mine it's the Kreg 720 prp.


----------



## 987Ron

Hid out in the shop all afternoon. Osmo on a lot of small walnut pieces. Boring putting on Osmo so some Raggae playing just the thing to help get it done Mon,
Peter Tosh, Bolivar, Bunny Wailer and then UB40. Now for a Kalik beer. Not done yet, tomorrow maybe.


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of shoptime..was almost too much, today…









Preset the clamps, measured for the size panel I need…









Trimmed both ends, to get to 35" length…









Got rid of a taper, and got to 16" width…..









Jointed the freshly sawn edge…









Gave both faces a good scrubbing, then..









Flatten the "hills" left behind….









5/16" wide, 1/4" deep rebate along one edge..









And along one end….about this point, decided I had enough "Fun" for one day….too bleeding hot.
And how was your day?


----------



## splintergroup

> And along one end….about this point, decided I had enough "Fun" for one day….too bleeding hot.
> And how was your day?
> 
> -A Planer? I'M the planer, this is what I use


Certainly not as productive as yours 8^)

I like the looks of that plane, you probably "walked" a mile while working on that surface.


----------



## moke

> Mine it s the Kreg 720 prp.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Did a little youtube research….looks like they have refined a number of things..I see one in my future.


----------



## corelz125

Haha guess i'm the only one who gets away with using the R3


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> And along one end….about this point, decided I had enough "Fun" for one day….too bleeding hot.
> And how was your day?
> 
> -A Planer? I M the planer, this is what I use


Chity ;(( Physcal therapy and rest/sleep ;((


----------



## moke

> Haha guess i m the only one who gets away with using the R3
> 
> - corelz125


Don't be so cheap Corlez…a 720, that's just one good pair of Uggs…


----------



## corelz125

All the talk about pocket holes I thought they were for sub par woodworking?


----------



## moke

According to some…..I have used a lot of Kreg screws, especially for cabinet carcasses. But I don't think I have anything to brag about…


----------



## corelz125

Thought pocket hole screws and timbermate go hand and hand?


----------



## moke

I had a guy that taught me some woodworking who always said, " Putty is my Buddy"

I tried very hard to not follow that instruction….


----------



## moke

Packing it in….


----------



## EricFai

I do my best not to use and filler, nail holes maybe, joints no.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Epoxy has been a good friend at times.

Turning pegs for charcuterie boards today.

My well goes in today!


----------



## 987Ron

A good morning and best wishes to all,,,,,,101 later today.

Shop time after breakfast but coffee first. Going to be a go slow and rest day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Getting my coffee fix right now. Looking forward to some serious shop time this morning.


----------



## Gene01

Putting cord caps and plugs on 5 ea. 20'cords. Got one done. It has been determined that I'm no electrician. No problem getting the wires on the right connections. Getting the blasted thing back together right Is frustrating as he[[.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you guys better step it up some if you want to make 10k by the 4th LMAO :<)))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I will help you guys out *SAW STOP SUCKS :<)))))))))))*


----------



## 987Ron

Additional help…..Have an old 20 yr. old Delta Unisaw, made in the USA. Would not trade it for a Saw Stop.


----------



## corelz125

No Pottz last night. Did he doze off in the hot tub?


----------



## moke

> you guys better step it up some if you want to make 10k by the 4th LMAO :<)))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


It doesn't really matter…its just nice to be on this side of the dirt!


----------



## EricFai

To hor to do much work fast. Up on a roof thus morning installing gutter guards, 15 minutes later shirt soaked. 90 degrees by 10:00 AM, going to be a muggy one today.


----------



## 987Ron

In from the shop, not really cooled off there, AC is trying. 100 outside.

Philly cheese on a hoagie for lunch. Country ribs for dinner tonight. Going after the Coco Lopez for some Pina Coladas tonight. Neighbor the ex sheriff and his wife over for a toddy about 6pm. Good to keep on good terms with them.


----------



## moke

Ron, that Philly cheese steak sounds good man!!!


----------



## EricFai

Ron, always a good idea to stay on the right side of the law.


----------



## controlfreak

Window parts are coming along. So far they have only been worked with hand tools.


----------



## bandit571

And..we have rebates done..









All four of them…and 3 out of four bevels planed..


















And fitted….before the Heat Cramps hit….NOT fun…..


----------



## EricFai

CF, looks like you moving along with the window.

Bandit, that panel is loog great.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> To hor to do much work fast. Up on a roof thus morning installing gutter guards, 15 minutes later shirt soaked. 90 degrees by 10:00 AM, going to be a muggy one today.
> - Eric


I had a low normal body temp. Always the last guy to put on a jacket in the evening. Working I was always soaked. One summer day an engineer in a suit touring a job asked me why I was the only guy on the job with a sweat-soaked tee shirt. I told him I was the only guy self-employed )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Putting cord caps and plugs on 5 ea. 20 cords. Got one done. It has been determined that I m no electrician. No problem getting the wires on the right connections. Getting the blasted thing back together right Is frustrating as he[[.
> 
> - Gene Howe


There are truly tricks of the trade ) One day on a job I showed a young man an easier quicker way to strip cords for attaching cord caps. His boss came by and his ego could not stand higher production ) He told the young man to go back to the slow way )) ))


----------



## splintergroup

> One summer day an engineer in a suit touring a job asked me why I was the only guy on the job with a sweat-soaked tee shirt. I told him I was the only guy self-employed )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1
8^)


----------



## EricFai

I think us old guys, sweat more because we work harder.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another day on a Lazy B job up on the east side a Lazy B employee told me he would not allow me access to a mechanical room because quitting time was only 30 minutes away. I told him I would be done with the work I needed to do in about 15 minutes. I am a contractor paid by production not by the hour no matter if I did anything of value or not ) It would take several hours to return the next day with typical traffic. I will put in for a change order to get paid for the half-day I will waste returning tomorrow since access is being denied. I suppose he decided that might be a black mark on his record ) Access was granted )

Another day an engineer I knew at the Lazy B was evaluating structural steel in a building I was working in. He said the engineer who designed it forgot to allow for overhead cranes to be installed at a later date after the original construction. He said if a machinist screws up a $200 part the company will be on his case for months, but when an engineer makes a multimillion dollar mistake they pat him on the back, say learn from it, and don't do it again ))


----------



## moke

> I think us old guys, sweat more because we work harder.
> 
> - Eric


I was gong to give up sweating for my retirement….but then I started landscaping….think I might go back to work….


----------



## corelz125

Structural engineers here when they make a mistake it costs a lot of money to fix most of the time


----------



## EricFai

Mike, I hear ya. I keep my sanity by working. I am a person that always needs to be doing something.

Corelz, that is so true, delays due to having to tear something out, fix the issue and rebuild the part removed. It socks more with the timeliness.


----------



## moke

Corelz…you watching the Stanley Cup?


----------



## corelz125

CF that's a 2nd window ?


----------



## corelz125

Yea I'm watching it. Hope Colorado ends it soon. Where's Northwoods been talking about hockey?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Structural engineers here when they make a mistake it costs a lot of money to fix most of the time
> 
> - corelz125


They did not add overhead cranes in that Lazy B building, too spendy. Seattle had a 25-story apartment building torn down because of defects. https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/flaws-in-doomed-high-rise-flew-under-the-citys-radar/ Wish the idiots in this chity had that level of respect for human life ;(((


----------



## moke

Thought you might be….calling it for tonite….


----------



## BurlyBob

Fiddled around most of the morning and got every thing ready to put the next piece on the bench top. I've got it down to almost a frog's hair. So by the time I was ready to move the bench top the neighbor had left on an errand for a very long time. Now I'll have to glue things up in the morning. Here's hoping I can also get the next piece on as well.

I'm hoping after tomorrow I can start all the leg mortises, stretcher tenons and stretcher glue ups.


----------



## 987Ron

A good morning to all. Waiting for the coffee to brew. P-car gets the nod.

An errand to run and then some shop time.


----------



## controlfreak

> CF that s a 2nd window ?
> 
> - corelz125


Actually the third but the first one didn't have any muttons so I don't really count that one.


----------



## Gene01

All five cord caps and plugs have been assembled. I am now a semi qualified extension cord assembler.
5 separate 20 ft. Cords will be a lot better than 1 100 ft. cord. Been woodworking for well over 50 years. This is my first experience modifying extension cords. While, not terribly difficult, for me, it was tedious and time consuming. But it saved $$ not buying 5 new cords.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Got the first cup in front of me. Hope it gets me percolating. Gene I've had to fix many extension cords over the years, it's crazy. My neighbor gave me a long piece of 220 cord from his old pressure washer. I put plugs on it and have it hanging next to my other outlet. It does come in handy on occasion.

I'm hoping to get two more pieces glued onto the bench today so next week I can fix if my buddy's wide belt sander can handle it and flatten the top. I'll post a picture of it later today. I'm not bragging but taking my slow a$$ time has paid off. The leg holes on the leg vise end are around 1/32" off or less. Also that Jessem Miter gauge has been and amazing tool to use. It so darn accurate.


----------



## splintergroup

Being the frugal sort, I've been making my own extension cords for around the shop. Don't need to be too long (12') but need to be a reasonably hefty wire gauge since these are for the times I set up my planer or other tool that appreciates a good supply.

Found out at work when they buy new UPSs for the various server racks, they toss the cords that come with them and use the ones already installed in the racks.

These are flexible, 12' 14 AWG cords with the molded plug on one end and the typical computer style socket on the other end.

I lop off the molded socket and replace it with some nice "standard" sockets that properly fit the cord and grip it tight with a good strain relief.

For the price of the sockets, I get a bunch of "short" cords that I use every day.
I even converted a few 16 AWG versions that are nice a light for extending the cords of my smaller tools.

Yeehaw 8^)


----------



## moke

Good Morning all…
I am sure that you all have noted the fireworks earlier this week. I apologize for it. 
This one has been especially trying. It went deeper than what you all know.

To further complicate the issue, I was diagnosed last Thursday with a heart condition. I don't want to get into it, but I was born with some of it and age contributed the rest. I have to have surgery on July 8. That combined with this petty drama has pushed me over the edge. I am, after I complete this email, going to ask Crickett to shut the post down. I do not need the stress, but more than that, this is not fun anymore…..I asked myself over and over last night, why I am still doing this. The answer I came up with is obvious from this post. I just don't need the stress.

I want to thank all of you for some great memories and friendships, that have developed from this. I will value this memory always…well most of them. I feel I know you all very well.

I am not going to post anymore until after the surgery….so I will not be able to answer questions about what conspired here or about what is going with me. I have only told you about me as a form of explanation not seeking any sympathy. Ordinarily a little confrontation is expected, but I need to concentrate on me for a while.

Be safe, and thanks for all the good times.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke

you are a good man. Sorry about your heart. I hope all works out well for you. I also hope that we stay in touch.

The same for the other guys too.

Pete


----------



## 987Ron

The best to you Mike. Enjoyed and cherished the relationship and contacts. Keep in touch.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, my heart goes out to Mike. Take good care of yourself and get back to us when your able.


----------



## bandit571

Mike: Been there, done that….quad bypass 11 years ago….took quite a while to get back into things….

Have had a couple heart caths since then…then a "Watchman" installed…...

Good luck!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear that Mike. I hope the surgery works out well.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i wish you all the luck you deserve Mike sorry to hear of this take care of yourself you will be number 1 in my book 
*TAKE CARE :<)))*


----------



## splintergroup

Best wishes Mike, come back soon!


----------



## pottz

it's been a great run guys, good times, and lots of fun,but all things in life sooner or later come to an end.mike i wish you the best of health and a big thank you for hosting this thread.peace out,pottz out !


----------



## EricFai

Mike, sorry to hear about the health issues. Get yourself better. You will be in prayers. Thanks for hosting the forum.


----------



## pottz

*DUCKIE !!!!!!!!!* HOLY [email protected] well now you show up when the moving vans are here.oh well there are still a couple of beers left in the fridge,so help yourself !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

14 yo already lost his left hand here playing with fireworks 2 weeks b4 the 4th ;( Better choices out there!

When Duck checks in will he be lost when this thread closes?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

counting down!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

8600!


----------



## pottz

> 8600!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Nearly made it to 50,000… just missed by 29 months.
> 
> - Anatidaephobia


i wish it could have,happy your here to say goodbye my friend !


----------



## Peteybadboy

One more day!

Working on pegs for charcuterie boards.

Did the duck show up?

Have a great day.

Moke is on my mind


----------



## 987Ron

Morning Duck and all the rest. MIke a special thinking of you and all the good things to come.


----------



## controlfreak

Get well Mike! Best wishes to you and a complete recovery.


----------



## bandit571

Lid is tested onto the chest…









Now that it is out of the clamps…









Testing out a stain colour..on some scrap Spalted Maple…









Minwax "Colonial Maple"....let this sit over night..then try Amber Shellac on both pieces….

BTW, Rich…I no longer have you blocked…..


----------



## pottz

> Lid is tested onto the chest…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that it is out of the clamps…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing out a stain colour..on some scrap Spalted Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minwax "Colonial Maple"....let this sit over night..then try Amber Shellac on both pieces….
> 
> BTW, Rich…I no longer have you blocked…..
> 
> - bandit571


*REALLY ?*


----------



## bandit571

Yes…REALLY…


----------



## Cricket

As per Moke's request, this thread will now be closed.


----------

